# Authenticate This BOTTEGA VENETA



## jburgh

*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...

*Note from Vlad:*
Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.

Disclaimer 
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.

*Note from jburgh on posting:
*
Hi everyone -
We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.

*Please follow the following rules:*
Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:

*Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:*

*Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
4. views of the lining
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
6. views of hardware
7. mirror, both sides if applicable

Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.

*Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
For these items, please use the following format:
*Item Name: 
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments:*

Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites

*Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*

Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
*Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.

Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.

Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.


*Why we have a format...follow up information:*
I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:

1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.

2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.

3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."

4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.

5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.


*Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.

I hopes this helps.
PM me if you need further clarification.

Thank you!


----------



## jannasmom

Hi! First post on this new thread. 

Item Name: BV braided black hobo 
Seller name or ID: private seller
Working Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/n32jya/library/bottegablack
Comments: I don't have info on this. Can you also please help with the name and year that this bag came out? Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

jannasmom said:


> Hi! First post on this new thread.
> 
> Item Name: BV braided black hobo
> Seller name or ID: private seller
> Working Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/n32jya/library/bottegablack
> Comments: I don't have info on this. Can you also please help with the name and year that this bag came out? Thanks!



Authentic. It's known as the circle bag but back then, BV didn't give many specific style names. It's several years before my oldest catalogs. My best guess would be around 2000, give or take a year.


----------



## jannasmom

boxermom said:


> Authentic. It's known as the circle bag but back then, BV didn't give many specific style names. It's several years before my oldest catalogs. My best guess would be around 2000, give or take a year.



Thanks a lot boxermom!


----------



## Amarie8

I'm a newbie here  I'd love for someone to help tell me if this purse is authentic.... Especially since I already bought it (but can return it if it's not.) I'm questioning it because I can't seem to find this design ANYWHERE else online.... Makes me nervous! Love the design though!

Item Name: BV Ebano Nappa Leather Diamond Medium Hobo
Seller name or ID: yoogi's closet
Working Link to pictures: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-ebano-nappa-leather-diamond-medium-hobo-bag.html
Comments: tags seem real, but can't find the Diamond style anywhere else

Fingers crossed it's authentic. The seller seems very reputable....


----------



## indiaink

Amarie8 said:


> I'm a newbie here  I'd love for someone to help tell me if this purse is authentic.... Especially since I already bought it (but can return it if it's not.) I'm questioning it because I can't seem to find this design ANYWHERE else online.... Makes me nervous! Love the design though!
> 
> Item Name: BV Ebano Nappa Leather Diamond Medium Hobo
> Seller name or ID: yoogi's closet
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-ebano-nappa-leather-diamond-medium-hobo-bag.html
> Comments: tags seem real, but can't find the Diamond style anywhere else
> 
> Fingers crossed it's authentic. The seller seems very reputable....


It's authentic.  It is a 'quilted' Veneta, see this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-style-reference/special-veneta-the-seasonal-special-one-pics-only-818447.html#post24626872 You'll also find this called 'overstitched hobo', 'woven edge hobo', and others. You're gold on this one! Congrats!


----------



## Amarie8

Thank you!!!


----------



## Amarie8

Thank you!!!


----------



## slpdnlm

Hi! I'm new to here. I have just come across a BV wallet (male) and would like to know if it is authentic. I kinda like it but i don't know if it is authentic because I could not find the design on the BV official website. 

Working Link to pictures: http://imgur.com/a/XxH5J

Millions of thanks!


----------



## boxermom

slpdnlm said:


> Hi! I'm new to here. I have just come across a BV wallet (male) and would like to know if it is authentic. I kinda like it but i don't know if it is authentic because I could not find the design on the BV official website.
> 
> Working Link to pictures: http://imgur.com/a/XxH5J
> 
> Millions of thanks!



I have doubts about this wallet. If you're considering buying it, I would pass.

Welcome!


----------



## slpdnlm

ok thanks a lot!


----------



## liz306

Hiii could you please authenticate this venetta? Got this from my friend, but i feel it slightly bigger than large venetta, it's around 46 width and 34 height thank you in advance


----------



## liz306

Sorry duno how to attach all files in 1 post


----------



## liz306

Urghhh sorry


----------



## liz306




----------



## liz306

Rrrr


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: mini veneta
Listing number: 201020112053
Seller name: ism4597
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-mini-blue-bag-Authentic-/201020112053
Comments: do you think the ink spot will come out?  Thanks


----------



## boxermom

liz306 said:


> Sorry duno how to attach all files in 1 post



It's an authentic large Veneta. It was a seasonal style called *Plisse* because of the extra leather tabs in the weave.


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: mini veneta
> Listing number: 201020112053
> Seller name: ism4597
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-mini-blue-bag-Authentic-/201020112053
> Comments: do you think the ink spot will come out?  Thanks



authentic. I must be blind--I don't see an ink spot. However, personally I have never been able to remove ink from leather.


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: mini veneta
> Listing number: 201020112053
> Seller name: ism4597
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-mini-blue-bag-Authentic-/201020112053
> Comments: do you think the ink spot will come out?  Thanks


This is authentic, and no, the ink won't come out, no matter what you might find on the internet.  Trust me, it's far less noticeable as it is now than it would be once you started trying to remove it.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> authentic. I must be blind--I don't see an ink spot. However, personally I have never been able to remove ink from leather.


Look at the very first picture, it's in the center.  Just a quick line from a blue ink pen, I can imagine how it happened...


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: small veneta
Listing number: 221355055800
Seller name or ID: tklovespolarbear
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221355055800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: thanks again!


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: small veneta
> Listing number: 221355055800
> Seller name or ID: tklovespolarbear
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221355055800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: thanks again!


This is an older Veneta from one of the Outlets - notice the "BV" stamp and the plastic zipper.  I believe it's authentic, but I'll wait for a second opinion.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Think it's too much money for an outlet bag in this condition?


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Think it's too much money for an outlet bag in this condition?


I think it's funny that the seller had to 'relist the item and increase the price' because she found the label.  I think I'd pass on this one, myself.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Yeah I saw that. They obviously weren't sure if it was authentic and then found the tag and thought it was.


----------



## luwakkk

Please help me to authenticate this BV
thanks

img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/1871272319/T2AY9YXCXXXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/1871272319/T2OQwUXm0aXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1871272319/T2jsX6XERaXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1871272319/T2Q7n.XeXbXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/1871272319/T2w0F1Xz0aXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1871272319/T2rCBVXzJaXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg


----------



## liz306

Thank you boxermom


----------



## V0N1B2

luwakkk said:


> Please help me to authenticate this BV
> thanks
> 
> img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/1871272319/T2AY9YXCXXXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg
> 
> img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/1871272319/T2OQwUXm0aXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg
> 
> img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1871272319/T2jsX6XERaXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg
> 
> img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1871272319/T2Q7n.XeXbXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg
> 
> img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/1871272319/T2w0F1Xz0aXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg
> 
> img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1871272319/T2rCBVXzJaXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg


Your links don't work.  You'll need to repost them and copy them into the right format.  When you re-post, click the little button that looks like a blue dot with a link in front - it says Insert Link when you move your cursor over it - and copy the link in the pop up box.

It will show up like this:

img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/1871272319/T2AY9YXCXXXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

Is taobao the website where the bag is listed?
Not a good sign (IMO) but let the ladies here make that decision.


----------



## luwakkk

i m not sure is it becuz i dont have 10 posts yet? i tried to use the insert image to do it but still the same result


----------



## V0N1B2

Okay, I fixed it for you 

img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/1871272319/T2AY9YXCXXXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/1871272319/T2OQwUXm0aXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1871272319/T2jsX6XERaXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1871272319/T2Q7n.XeXbXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/1871272319/T2w0F1Xz0aXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg

img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/1871272319/T2rCBVXzJaXXXXXXXX_!!1871272319.jpg_728x728.jpg


----------



## luwakkk

thanks so much! hope anyone can help me to authenticate soon


----------



## indiaink

luwakkk said:


> thanks so much! hope anyone can help me to authenticate soon


Please see the first post in this thread for the things we need to see to make an authentication.

One of the things I don't see in your list of photos is one of the white authenticity label.

Thank you!


----------



## thundercloud

*Item Name: *Large Veneta*
Listing number: *281247646045*
Seller name or ID: *youmich*
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417baa815d*
Comments: *Searched the Auth thread back into Dec and didn't see it listed yet. I apologize if it's been posted before. Also, would you happen to know the color name?  Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## boxermom

thundercloud said:


> *Item Name: *Large Veneta*
> Listing number: *281247646045*
> Seller name or ID: *youmich*
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...045?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417baa815d*
> Comments: *Searched the Auth thread back into Dec and didn't see it listed yet. I apologize if it's been posted before. Also, would you happen to know the color name?  Thank you so much for your help!



authentic. The color looks like Electrique.


----------



## thundercloud

boxermom said:


> authentic. The color looks like Electrique.


Thank you so much for the speedy reply! 

The color looks very turquoise-y to me, even though the listing says "teal". It's such a nice pop of color.

Thank you again!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: ball
Listing number: 131092389004
Seller name or ID: stuffusell
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...04?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e85b71c8c
Comments: thanks


----------



## septembersiren

This does not look authentic to me 





nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: ball
> Listing number: 131092389004
> Seller name or ID: stuffusell
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...04?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e85b71c8c
> Comments: thanks


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: large veneta
Listing number: 181298770749
Seller name or ID: Ishieh88
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181298770749?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: ball
Listing number: 271364493035
Seller name or ID: themillionairescloset2
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271364493035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## lonelyphoton

*Item Name: *NWT Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Hobo Shoulder Bag, QUETSCHE MSRP $1680*
Listing number: *171215429753*
Seller name or ID:  *tulipforever *
Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/17121542975...769&_trkparms=ga1m=T7&ga2m=T0&ga3m=T2&ga4m=T6*
Comments: *Seller ("tulipforever") might be the same as  "usahappyshop", based on similarities in postings (e.g. same coat used  for modeling photos, see  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...1?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8a45d161)?   Also, does anyone know from which dept. store this tag is from (pehaps  Saks?)? 

My boyfriend saw me looking at this Quetsche Cervo Hobo a  couple days ago and I suspect he may have purchased the bag for my  upcoming birthday -- he does not know about authenticating with tPF so I  thought I'd send in a request for authentication just in case it shows  up   Thanks in advance, as always!


----------



## brage9

BVnewbie said:


> *Item Name: *NWT Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Hobo Shoulder Bag, QUETSCHE MSRP $1680*
> Listing number: *171215429753*
> Seller name or ID:  *tulipforever *
> Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/17121542975...769&_trkparms=ga1m=T7&ga2m=T0&ga3m=T2&ga4m=T6*
> Comments: *Seller ("tulipforever") might be the same as  "usahappyshop", based on similarities in postings (e.g. same coat used  for modeling photos, see  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...1?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8a45d161)?   Also, does anyone know from which dept. store this tag is from (pehaps  Saks?)?
> 
> My boyfriend saw me looking at this Quetsche Cervo Hobo a  couple days ago and I suspect he may have purchased the bag for my  upcoming birthday -- he does not know about authenticating with tPF so I  thought I'd send in a request for authentication just in case it shows  up   Thanks in advance, as always!


Dear Lovely ladies,
Could you pls. Have a look on this BV for me?

BOTTEGA VENETA lilla medium Hobo Intrecciato bag
Seller: Cecilie
Link: 
http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=46166391&searchQuery=Bottega+veneta

TIA! and thank you ladies for all this voluntarily work you do here at the forum!


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: large veneta
> Listing number: 181298770749
> Seller name or ID: Ishieh88
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181298770749?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:



authentic. I would absolutely ask the seller why it's called *shadow grey*. Sure looks brown to me.


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: ball
> Listing number: 271364493035
> Seller name or ID: themillionairescloset2
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271364493035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:



I see no warning signs, but sellers should always include a clear photo of the heatstamp/font. Once we see that, we can be more certain.


----------



## boxermom

BVnewbie said:


> *Item Name: *NWT Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Hobo Shoulder Bag, QUETSCHE MSRP $1680*
> Listing number: *171215429753*
> Seller name or ID:  *tulipforever *
> Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/17121542975...769&_trkparms=ga1m=T7&ga2m=T0&ga3m=T2&ga4m=T6*
> Comments: *Seller ("tulipforever") might be the same as  "usahappyshop", based on similarities in postings (e.g. same coat used  for modeling photos, see  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...1?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8a45d161)?   Also, does anyone know from which dept. store this tag is from (pehaps  Saks?)?
> 
> My boyfriend saw me looking at this Quetsche Cervo Hobo a  couple days ago and I suspect he may have purchased the bag for my  upcoming birthday -- he does not know about authenticating with tPF so I  thought I'd send in a request for authentication just in case it shows  up   Thanks in advance, as always!



authentic. I can't tell from the tag which store it came from; definitely not one of the BV boutiques.


----------



## boxermom

brage9 said:


> Dear Lovely ladies,
> Could you pls. Have a look on this BV for me?
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA lilla medium Hobo Intrecciato bag
> Seller: Cecilie
> Link:
> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=46166391&searchQuery=Bottega+veneta
> 
> TIA! and thank you ladies for all this voluntarily work you do here at the forum!



authentic.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: campana
Seller: malleries
Link: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-ve...trecciato-napa-hobo-rt2200-i-96976-s-259.html
Comments:  do you know what this color is called?  Thanks


----------



## grietje

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: campana
> Seller: malleries
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-ve...trecciato-napa-hobo-rt2200-i-96976-s-259.html
> Comments:  do you know what this color is called?  Thanks


The color is called Empire. It's a turquoise like blue with quite a bit of teal.


----------



## lonelyphoton

boxermom said:


> authentic. I can't tell from the tag which store it came from; definitely not one of the BV boutiques.



Thank you, boxermom!  Now I can relax and focus on acting surprised if  the bag appears in a few weeks!  Thanks again for contributing your  expertise -- you and the other kind authenticators must assuage much  anxiety every day with your work here.


----------



## brage9

boxermom said:


> authentic.


Thank you! You are the best!


----------



## nikkifresh2

boxermom said:


> I see no warning signs, but sellers should always include a clear photo of the heatstamp/font. Once we see that, we can be more certain.



This picture has been added. Thanks!


----------



## grietje

boxermom said:


> authentic. I would absolutely ask the seller why it's called *shadow grey*. Sure looks brown to me.



Sometimes her photos come out dark.  If I recall Shadow had some (but much much less) of the same taupe undertones as steel.  Am I remembering this correctly?


----------



## jeanaseah

Item Name: 2008 Baltic Pleated Veneta Large
Comments: My first BV bag... extremely nervous.. since i think the baltic bags online are darker in grey... Nervous wreck...

Needed Pictures: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of 
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
(none on hardware as far as i can tell)
http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc258/peiyi1984/20140119_185254_zps415ea691.jpg
2. both sides of the authenticity tag[/COLOR]








4. views of the lining





5. outside views of all sides and bottom
Front




Back




Side:




Bottom:




6. views of hardware




7. mirror, both sides if applicable 
No mirror available.


----------



## andb

Item: authentic vintage Bottega Veneta woven leather red clutch bag 

Seller: lasiklady

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30106845689...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=301068456896&_rdc=1

Can you help me to authenticate this bag?


----------



## indiaink

jeanaseah said:


> Item Name: 2008 Baltic Pleated Veneta Large
> Comments: My first BV bag... extremely nervous.. since i think the baltic bags online are darker in grey... Nervous wreck...
> 
> Needed Pictures: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> (none on hardware as far as i can tell)
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc258/peiyi1984/20140119_185254_zps415ea691.jpg
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. views of the lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. views of hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> No mirror available.


This is authentic, and the color code is indeed Baltic.  You can stop being nervous now!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## indiaink

andb said:


> Item: authentic vintage Bottega Veneta woven leather red clutch bag
> 
> Seller: lasiklady
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30106845689...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=301068456896&_rdc=1
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this bag?


This is an older authentic pouch.  I'd ask for a photo of the lining, if I were you...


----------



## jeanaseah

indiaink said:


> This is authentic, and the color code is indeed Baltic.  You can stop being nervous now!  Beautiful bag!



Thanks!! Can sleep easily now.. is a strange and mesmerising color.. a mixture of light and dark grey


----------



## indiaink

jeanaseah said:


> Thanks!! Can sleep easily now.. is a strange and mesmerising color.. a mixture of light and dark grey


Yes - Bottega Veneta does those sorts of colors so well - always changing, so you're never bored with it.  Congrats!


----------



## nsm8989

Hi, I recently purchased a BV Intrecciato VN wallet online as a gift... Any help to authenticate this would be much appreciated! 

The backside of the tag inside the slot compartment (right hand slot) says Originality Certified, followed by a one-line code that starts with B and ends with A if I'm not mistaken... it's really hard to flip it over as I'm afraid of messing up the structure..


----------



## indiaink

nsm8989 said:


> Hi, I recently purchased a BV Intrecciato VN wallet online as a gift... Any help to authenticate this would be much appreciated!
> 
> The backside of the tag inside the slot compartment (right hand slot) says Originality Certified, followed by a one-line code that starts with B and ends with A if I'm not mistaken... it's really hard to flip it over as I'm afraid of messing up the structure..


We need to see the back side of the tag - the wallet will take much more than you flipping up the tag to photograph it -   Please see the first post in this thread for the layout of what we need to authenticate.  Thanks!


----------



## andb

Thank you for your quick reply


----------



## nsm8989

Here you go... sorry the pic is a bit dark, the best shot I got with a camera phone. The last four digits and letter - 3020A


----------



## nsm8989

nsm8989 said:


> Here you go... sorry the pic is a bit dark, the best shot I got with a camera phone. The last four digits and letter - 3020A



One more of the note compartment lining


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> This picture has been added. Thanks!



it's authentic, as I thought. But we like to cover all our bases.


----------



## boxermom

jeanaseah said:


> Item Name: 2008 Baltic Pleated Veneta Large
> Comments: My first BV bag... extremely nervous.. since i think the baltic bags online are darker in grey... Nervous wreck...
> 
> Needed Pictures: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> (none on hardware as far as i can tell)
> http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc258/peiyi1984/20140119_185254_zps415ea691.jpg
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. views of the lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. views of hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> No mirror available.



authentic. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## boxermom

nsm8989 said:


> One more of the note compartment lining



This looks authentic to me. I know in the smaller leather goods it's hard to get the tag photos.


----------



## nsm8989

boxermom said:


> This looks authentic to me. I know in the smaller leather goods it's hard to get the tag photos.


Thank you !


----------



## nikkifresh2

boxermom said:


> authentic. I would absolutely ask the seller why it's called *shadow grey*. Sure looks brown to me.



She added a new photo outside. Does it look like shadow gray?  Thanks for everything!


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> She added a new photo outside. Does it look like shadow gray?  Thanks for everything!



Yes it does! So interesting how the lighting changes BV colors.


----------



## jeanaseah

boxermom said:


> authentic. Thanks for the photos.



Thank you for taking the time to do this for me


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: sapphire sloane
Listing number: 141057994024
Seller name or ID: coutureusa
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141057994024?redirect=mobile
Comments: is this the nappa or light calf?  Thanks


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: sapphire sloane
> Listing number: 141057994024
> Seller name or ID: coutureusa
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141057994024?redirect=mobile
> Comments: is this the nappa or light calf?  Thanks



I believe it's Nappa Umbria, a treated nappa leather that makes it a bit stiffer. But others who may own this bag can give a better opinion. I've never owned a Sloane. It's authentic, BTW.


----------



## grietje

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: sapphire sloane
> Listing number: 141057994024
> Seller name or ID: coutureusa
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141057994024?redirect=mobile
> Comments: is this the nappa or light calf?  Thanks



Do note the seller's mention of a smell...


----------



## nikkifresh2

grietje said:


> Do note the seller's mention of a smell...



Thanks for catching that.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Item:  BV Black Sloane
Item No.:  301062596951
Seller Name:  realdealcollection
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC4386-Bot...951?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4618baa957
Comment:
Is this authentic?    Seller is calling it black.  Is it black or some other dark color? 
  The color number is 4030 but I can't find that
in the Color Library.
Thank you, dear experts!


----------



## indiaink

CaliforniaGal said:


> Item:  BV Black Sloane
> Item No.:  301062596951
> Seller Name:  realdealcollection
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC4386-Bot...951?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4618baa957
> Comment:
> Is this authentic?    Seller is calling it black.  Is it black or some other dark color?
> The color number is 4030 but I can't find that
> in the Color Library.
> Thank you, dear experts!


This is authentic.  That color code is Dark Navy, and it is dark, as you can see.  Under different lighting you would see the very deep blue that it is.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item Name: shoulder bag
Listing number: 141172610884
Seller name or ID: lovely_stylez
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141172610884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item Name: shoulder bag
> Listing number: 141172610884
> Seller name or ID: lovely_stylez
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141172610884?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:



authentic


----------



## eyaf

Item: Medium Moon Cabat
Item Number: 251429477536
Seller: itsmissky
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BOTTEG...-MOON-MEDIUM-PRISTINE-CONDITION-/251429477536

Thanks a lot!


----------



## indiaink

eyaf said:


> Item: Medium Moon Cabat
> Item Number: 251429477536
> Seller: itsmissky
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BOTTEG...-MOON-MEDIUM-PRISTINE-CONDITION-/251429477536
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Authentic.


----------



## Elizabel

Hello!

I'm hoping you can please assist with verification?

Thanks heaps
Elizabel x


----------



## indiaink

Elizabel said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm hoping you can please assist with verification?
> 
> Thanks heaps
> Elizabel x
> 
> View attachment 2476619
> View attachment 2476620
> View attachment 2476624
> View attachment 2476626
> View attachment 2476629


Authentic.


----------



## Elizabel

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much!!!

E x


----------



## eyaf

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you indiaink.


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello Ladies

Would you please authenticate BV Rust Resina Velvet Python Satchel for me?

Title: Rust Resina Velvet Python Satchel
Seller: Private
Pictures were taken by me

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## indiaink

Authentic.



maggieridzon said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Would you please authenticate BV Rust Resina Velvet Python Satchel for me?
> 
> Title: Rust Resina Velvet Python Satchel
> Seller: Private
> Pictures were taken by me
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2477538
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477539
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477541
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477542
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477544
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477545
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477546


----------



## maggieridzon

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you for the speedy answer


----------



## EiraSolva

Hello! 

Could someone please authenticate  this Bottega Veneta Flap Bag for me?

Title: Bottega Veneta Black Nappa Leather Intrecciato Fringe Top Handle Flap Bag
Seller: ***eDrop-Off Trusted Seller, Over 106K Feedback!***  (Ebay)
Pictures: taken by the seller

Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Black-Nappa-Leather-Intrecciato-Fringe-Top-Handle-Flap-Bag-/350983583515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## indiaink

EiraSolva said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could someone please authenticate  this Bottega Veneta Flap Bag for me?
> 
> Title: Bottega Veneta Black Nappa Leather Intrecciato Fringe Top Handle Flap Bag
> Seller: ***eDrop-Off Trusted Seller, Over 106K Feedback!***  (Ebay)
> Pictures: taken by the seller
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Black-Nappa-Leather-Intrecciato-Fringe-Top-Handle-Flap-Bag-/350983583515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


Authentic.  I do not understand why owners of luxury bags treat them so badly. Sigh.


----------



## mashyder

Can anybody help to see whether this is authentic? 
Item: Bottega Baby Shoes


----------



## boxermom

mashyder said:


> Can anybody help to see whether this is authentic?
> Item: Bottega Baby Shoes
> View attachment 2480775
> View attachment 2480776
> View attachment 2480778
> View attachment 2480779
> View attachment 2480780
> View attachment 2480781



Is *Bottega Veneta* stamped inside the shoe? If so, a photo of that would be important. If not, I'd say these are simply woven baby shoes, not from BV.


----------



## mashyder

Sorry... I think I missed out on some pictures.


----------



## boxermom

mashyder said:


> Sorry... I think I missed out on some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481046
> View attachment 2481047



These look correct for BV. I think the shoes are authentic.


----------



## mashyder

Thanks!!


----------



## esha119

Hi Ladies,

Would someone please authenticate this for me?

Item Name: BV Intrecciato Wallet
Listing number: 321299171957
Seller name or ID: mm199493
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Woven-Wallet-Black-Leather-/321299171957?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=321299171957&nma=true&si=v87OsthABdbx9Jx02kQHLwt0J84%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Attaching pictures of authenticity tag

Thank you!!


----------



## indiaink

esha119 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: BV Intrecciato Wallet
> Listing number: 321299171957
> Seller name or ID: mm199493
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Woven-Wallet-Black-Leather-/321299171957?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=321299171957&nma=true&si=v87OsthABdbx9Jx02kQHLwt0J84%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Attaching pictures of authenticity tag
> 
> Thank you!!


Looking at all the photos on the auction page, this does not look right to me.  Please wait for other opinions.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Looking at all the photos on the auction page, this does not look right to me. Please wait for other opinions.


 
Is it my imagination or does the font on the white tag look off?  I wasn't sure about the heat stamp either.


----------



## boxermom

esha119 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: BV Intrecciato Wallet
> Listing number: 321299171957
> Seller name or ID: mm199493
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Woven-Wallet-Black-Leather-/321299171957?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=321299171957&nma=true&si=v87OsthABdbx9Jx02kQHLwt0J84%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Attaching pictures of authenticity tag
> 
> Thank you!!



Fake, IMO.


----------



## esha119

esha119 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: BV Intrecciato Wallet
> Listing number: 321299171957
> Seller name or ID: mm199493
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Woven-Wallet-Black-Leather-/321299171957?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=321299171957&nma=true&si=v87OsthABdbx9Jx02kQHLwt0J84%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Attaching pictures of authenticity tag
> 
> Thank you!!


The font did look off to me - thank you everyone for confirming!


----------



## love33

Item: Bottega Veneta Woven Zip Around Wallet in Brique NWT AUTHENTIC MSRP $760
Item No.: 321311342162
Seller Name: piggieforever
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321311342162&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Can anyone pleassseee authenticate this for me? THANKSSSSS!!


----------



## indiaink

love33 said:


> Item: Bottega Veneta Woven Zip Around Wallet in Brique NWT AUTHENTIC MSRP $760
> Item No.: 321311342162
> Seller Name: piggieforever
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321311342162&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Can anyone pleassseee authenticate this for me? THANKSSSSS!!


Authentic.


----------



## love33

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


thankssss alot!!!


----------



## crazybagfan

Pls authenticate it for me


Item Name: NWT Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Flap Organizer Wallet 


Listing number: 251417982869


Seller name or ID: buywithconfidence


Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...0-/251417982869?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Thanks in advance!


----------



## boxermom

crazybagfan said:


> Pls authenticate it for me
> 
> 
> Item Name: NWT Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Flap Organizer Wallet
> 
> 
> Listing number: 251417982869
> 
> 
> Seller name or ID: buywithconfidence
> 
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...0-/251417982869?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Can we see a photo of the heatstamp inside the wallet? But I see no warning signs.


----------



## indiaink

crazybagfan said:


> Pls authenticate it for me
> 
> 
> Item Name: NWT Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Flap Organizer Wallet
> 
> 
> Listing number: 251417982869
> 
> 
> Seller name or ID: buywithconfidence
> 
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...0-/251417982869?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Is the "weave" around the outer edge supposed to be non-existent?


----------



## crazybagfan

indiaink said:


> This is not authentic, in my opinion. The outer edge weave is not present and the font looks off.



Oh? This seller is top rated seller! I can't believe she sells fake. Thanks and luckily I checked here before I proceed.


----------



## indiaink

crazybagfan said:


> Oh? This seller is top rated seller! I can't believe she sells fake. Thanks and luckily I checked here before I proceed.


I modified my response - but I am concerned with several aspects of this - perhaps Boxermom will take another look and tell me that I am seeing things.

ETA:  I'm losing my eyesight - the wallet looks fine.  My apologies.


----------



## crazybagfan

boxermom said:


> Can we see a photo of the heatstamp inside the wallet? But I see no warning signs.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 are you referring to this stamp?


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> Is the "weave" around the outer edge supposed to be non-existent?



I've seen some authentic BV woven wallets where the weave doesn't go to the edge.

And I missed the pic with the heatstamp. I think it looks good, J. but I could be wrong.


----------



## boxermom

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 2488150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you referring to this stamp?



It's in another photo. You have the pic of the authenticity tag. It's there--I just didn't see it the first time I looked. Sorry. I think the wallet is genuine.


----------



## crazybagfan

boxermom said:


> It's in another photo. You have the pic of the authenticity tag. It's there--I just didn't see it the first time I looked. Sorry. I think the wallet is genuine.



Thanks for your prompt response!


----------



## crazybagfan

indiaink said:


> I modified my response - but I am concerned with several aspects of this - perhaps Boxermom will take another look and tell me that I am seeing things.
> 
> ETA:  I'm losing my eyesight - the wallet looks fine.  My apologies.



Thanks for your response too. So can I conclude this wallet is good to go? Thanks again.


----------



## indiaink

crazybagfan said:


> Thanks for your response too. So can I conclude this wallet is good to go? Thanks again.


Yes.


----------



## dolali

Hello ladies!
Can you help authenticate this bag? I appreciate your time!


Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobo, Orange
Listing number: 271393198762
Seller name or ID:  jroger2911120 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...762?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f304b92aa

Comments: This bag has been re-listed 3 times. The other two times there were bids on it, so I am not sure what is going on. Maybe non-payer bidders? I have sent the seller a question inquiring about it. 

Thank you all very much for your help!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

dolali said:


> Hello ladies!
> Can you help authenticate this bag? I appreciate your time!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobo, Orange
> Listing number: 271393198762
> Seller name or ID:  jroger2911120
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...762?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f304b92aa
> 
> Comments: This bag has been re-listed 3 times. The other two times there were bids on it, so I am not sure what is going on. Maybe non-payer bidders? I have sent the seller a question inquiring about it.
> 
> Thank you all very much for your help!!!!!



authentic. At the bottom of her listing, seller explains what happened with the previous *buyers*.  You might ask if it has any odors. I got burned on an ebay bag purchase once when I forgot to ask about that.


----------



## dolali

boxermom said:


> authentic. At the bottom of her listing, seller explains what happened with the previous *buyers*.  You might ask if it has any odors. I got burned on an ebay bag purchase once when I forgot to ask about that.



Thank you so much boxermom! I missed the explanation about the "buyers" and now I feel dumb for asking! Thank you for the reminder to ask about odors. I would not be able to deal with heavy cigarrette smell or perfume! 

I hope you are doing well after your surgery! Stay warm


----------



## boxermom

dolali said:


> Thank you so much boxermom! I missed the explanation about the "buyers" and now I feel dumb for asking! Thank you for the reminder to ask about odors. I would not be able to deal with heavy cigarrette smell or perfume!
> 
> I hope you are doing well after your surgery! Stay warm



don't feel dumb--I missed something the other day and found it when I looked at the listing a 2nd time.

thanks for the good wishes--I'm feeling great!


----------



## jente

Hi there,

Do you mind having a look at this bag:

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA BEIGE BUTTERSOF LEATHER HOBO SLOUCHY TOTE BAG
Listing number: 111269926366
Seller name or ID: buster2007joy
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...66?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19e83455de


Many thanks

jente


----------



## boxermom

jente said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you mind having a look at this bag:
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA BEIGE BUTTERSOF LEATHER HOBO SLOUCHY TOTE BAG
> Listing number: 111269926366
> Seller name or ID: buster2007joy
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...66?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19e83455de
> 
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> jente



I'm not sure about this bag. There is an inside zippered pocket so the seller should look there for an authenticity tag. Please ask her to look and if there is a tag, to post a photo of it.


----------



## jente

boxermom said:


> I'm not sure about this bag. There is an inside zippered pocket so the seller should look there for an authenticity tag. Please ask her to look and if there is a tag, to post a photo of it.





Thank you so much, I have asked seller to have a look.


kind regards

jente


----------



## jente

Boxermom,

Got an immediate reply from seller that there was no tag inside the pocket.

Any advise?


kind regards

jente


----------



## Amelia4

Please I need help authenticating this Bottega Veneta tan beaded clutch. I haven't seen any pictures of it online. It has a serial number and all. SERIAL: I097Z709156TAN

Can someone tell me what collection it is from and original price PLEASE? Thanks guys


----------



## septembersiren

I would pass on this bag 
even though the hardware looks like something BV might use.....
it has to be pre Tomas Maier which means prior to 2001
I am pretty sure they still had authenticity tags in them before him 
It just doesn't look like a BV to me 
but I am not an expert in vintage 





jente said:


> Boxermom,
> 
> Got an immediate reply from seller that there was no tag inside the pocket.
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> 
> kind regards
> 
> jente


----------



## boxermom

jente said:


> Boxermom,
> 
> Got an immediate reply from seller that there was no tag inside the pocket.
> 
> Any advise?
> 
> 
> kind regards
> 
> jente



I agree with septembersiren. I would pass on the bag. I believe this vintage (if it's real) should have a tag inside the bag somewhere. I just wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## boxermom

Amelia4 said:


> Please I need help authenticating this Bottega Veneta tan beaded clutch. I haven't seen any pictures of it online. It has a serial number and all. SERIAL: I097Z709156TAN
> 
> Can someone tell me what collection it is from and original price PLEASE? Thanks guys



My catalog collection doesn't go back this far. I don't even know if BV printed catalogs pre-2001. This is a pre-Tomas Maier design, so it's probably very late 1990's. No idea what the price would've been. I believe it's authentic.


----------



## mmbags

Hello Ladies,
I jumped the gun and placed a bid on this Brick bag before getting it authenticated.  I really hope its authentic and hope you'll be able to help me out.  Thanks for your help!

Item: Bottega Veneta Handbag Black Leather
Seller: Applecart
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3c26ae19

The picture of the embossed label is blurred so she sent me a separate pic.  I will add it shortly.


----------



## mmbags

Here is the picture she sent me.


----------



## theseria

Hi everyone, 

I'm still trying to find out how old is this BV.

Can anyone help? The white tag is underneath d lining which i couldn't access to it~

Thanks


----------



## theseria

Here is the white tag.


----------



## theseria

The last picture


----------



## jente

To Septembersiren and Boxermom,


Many, many thanks for your advise. A new  bag with tag, will probably come another day.

kind regards

jente


----------



## Amelia4

this is the tag on the bag. any help would be appreciated follow link
https://twitter.com/artbecomesU/status/432466678128320512/photo/1


images of the bag:


----------



## boxermom

mmbags said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I jumped the gun and placed a bid on this Brick bag before getting it authenticated.  I really hope its authentic and hope you'll be able to help me out.  Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta Handbag Black Leather
> Seller: Applecart
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3c26ae19
> 
> The picture of the embossed label is blurred so she sent me a separate pic.  I will add it shortly.



This is authentic.


----------



## boxermom

theseria said:


> Here is the white tag.



I can't tell from the photo--is the tag attached at the inside base of the Cabat? It doesn't look like it. If it's authentic, I'd guess this might be Camel which is from 2008, I think.


----------



## boxermom

Amelia4 said:


> this is the tag on the bag. any help would be appreciated follow link
> https://twitter.com/artbecomesU/status/432466678128320512/photo/1
> 
> 
> images of the bag:



The older style tags don't tell us what year they were made.  The price probably would've been under $1000, but beyond that I don't know. Maybe someone here has a vintage Knot and remembers what they paid.


----------



## septembersiren

I have verified that this is pre Tomas Maier 
which makes it older than year 2000
I can not say if it is real or not 
I have no experiece with vintage 
however there are indications that this is a real pre Tomas Maier bag
I would not refer to it as a knot bag, as it has no knot on the top 
I have no idea what year it is from 





Amelia4 said:


> this is the tag on the bag. any help would be appreciated follow link
> https://twitter.com/artbecomesU/status/432466678128320512/photo/1
> 
> 
> images of the bag:


----------



## septembersiren

I am still checking on this cabat 
I was an SA for BV and have never seen a plate number like this 
I am checking to see if could have been a special order 





theseria said:


> Here is the white tag.


----------



## septembersiren

It is possible that this could have been a special order bag
although
I have checked with my friends still working with BV 
and none of them have seen a number like this ever
if you are planning to buy this 
I would pass since it can not be authenticated 





theseria said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm still trying to find out how old is this BV.
> 
> Can anyone help? The white tag is underneath d lining which i couldn't access to it~
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Levo

Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag please. TIA

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Handbag - White Ball Bag
Listing number: 111178048662
Seller name or ID: jenaps
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111178048662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:


----------



## mmbags

boxermom said:


> This is authentic.




Thank you so much. What a relief.  I am so grateful to all you ladies for taking the time out to authenticate items for us.


----------



## septembersiren

this looks authentic to me 
this bag should have come with a removable suede pouch 
you should ask the seller if it is included
there 3 incarnations of the ball bag
this is the 2nd rendering of it 





Levo said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag please. TIA
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Handbag - White Ball Bag
> Listing number: 111178048662
> Seller name or ID: jenaps
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111178048662?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:


----------



## Levo

septembersiren said:


> this looks authentic to me
> this bag should have come with a removable suede pouch
> you should ask the seller if it is included
> there 3 incarnations of the ball bag
> this is the 2nd rendering of it




Thank you septembersiren. I'm new to Bottega veneta, really interested in getting my first~


----------



## theseria

Boxermom, yes the white tag is underneath at one corner of the cabat. the picture shown is actually upside down (made in Italy wording is facing the base). the serial number is upwards and glued which is so difficult to capture unless i decide to cut the thread. 

and yes it is camel color. Happy to know it is at least from year 2008.

i will try to take upload a few more pictures for you, septembersiren.

Thanks for the great effort~


----------



## boxermom

theseria said:


> Boxermom, yes the white tag is underneath at one corner of the cabat. the picture shown is actually upside down (made in Italy wording is facing the base). the serial number is upwards and glued which is so difficult to capture unless i decide to cut the thread.
> 
> and yes it is camel color. Happy to know it is at least from year 2008.
> 
> i will try to take upload a few more pictures for you, septembersiren.
> 
> Thanks for the great effort~



Don't cut any threads. Sometimes the tags get sewn too far into the seam and they can't be fully read. I've had a couple bags like this.

septembersiren has a lot of experience with BV; if she has concerns about it, I will defer to her knowledge.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Hi, could you help authenticate this bag for me? TIA 

Item Name: BNWT Bottega Veneta Indigo Blue Large Veneta Bag
Listing number: Ebay item # 221370844385
Seller name or ID: gr8nice
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Botteg...385?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338abb04e1
Comments: Does anyone know the year and official name of this color?


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




sarahcaitlin said:


> Hi, could you help authenticate this bag for me? TIA
> 
> Item Name: BNWT Bottega Veneta Indigo Blue Large Veneta Bag
> Listing number: Ebay item # 221370844385
> Seller name or ID: gr8nice
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Botteg...385?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338abb04e1
> Comments: Does anyone know the year and official name of this color?


----------



## sarahcaitlin

septembersiren said:


> authentic



Thank you, septembersiren!


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi,

Appreciate you you can authenticate this wallet for me.

Item: Bottega Napa Zip Around Wallet
Seller: Private Seller
Link: http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/kmlovebb/library/?sort=3&page=1

P/S: Hopefully the photos are clear enough to check its authenticity.


----------



## boxermom

crazybagfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate you you can authenticate this wallet for me.
> 
> Item: Bottega Napa Zip Around Wallet
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/kmlovebb/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> P/S: Hopefully the photos are clear enough to check its authenticity.



 We would need to see larger photos of the white authenticity tag and the heatstamp. I can't enlarge the photos to read them clearly. Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

crazybagfan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate you you can authenticate this wallet for me.
> 
> Item: Bottega Napa Zip Around Wallet
> Seller: Private Seller
> Link: http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/kmlovebb/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> P/S: Hopefully the photos are clear enough to check its authenticity.


This is authentic.


----------



## grietje

sarahcaitlin said:


> Hi, could you help authenticate this bag for me? TIA
> 
> Item Name: BNWT Bottega Veneta Indigo Blue Large Veneta Bag
> Comments: Does anyone know the year and official name of this color?


 
The color is called Indigo and it's from the FW 2012 collection.  I had a Rete tote in this color and it's absolutely beautiful.  I regretted not buying a Veneta in this color.  And if I hadn't bought a Bering Cervo, I'd be after this one!


----------



## theseria

Hi septembersiren, i'm back with more pictures~


----------



## theseria

The zipper is here


----------



## theseria

And the white tag again


----------



## theseria

I'm sorry this is as far i could get to the tag


----------



## theseria

Cabat insert with another large ebano veneta.


----------



## septembersiren

I have to say even though I have never seen serial numbers like this on a plate 
everything else looks authentic 
perhaps it was a special order 
BUT......
it looks like they cut the white tag 
i can't imagine why anyone would do that 
unless the tag looked......fake 
I can't authenticate this 
maybe someone else will chime in 





theseria said:


> Cabat insert with another large ebano veneta.


----------



## theseria

Sorry, my bad. The tag is uncut. I could see the second sentence which say,
"this label certifies that the......"

The rest of the tag including the 3rd sentence and the numbers is very far deep inwards and glued which i couldn't access.

This bag is indeed one big mystery especially when the metal plate reads 7349!!! Lol


----------



## indiaink

theseria said:


> Sorry, my bad. The tag is uncut. I could see the second sentence which say,
> "this label certifies that the......"
> 
> The rest of the tag including the 3rd sentence and the numbers is very far deep inwards and glued which i couldn't access.
> 
> This bag is indeed one big mystery especially when the metal plate reads 7349!!! Lol


This is truly a sham bag - if you use Google or Bing and search for 'bottega veneta Cabat 7349' you'll find a lot of them with this same plate.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

grietje said:


> The color is called Indigo and it's from the FW 2012 collection.  I had a Rete tote in this color and it's absolutely beautiful.  I regretted not buying a Veneta in this color.  And if I hadn't bought a Bering Cervo, I'd be after this one!



Thanks for the info! Yes, I think it's a beautiful color too! Most of my bags are black so it's a bit hard for me to buy a colorful bag, but I think it would be a really practical color with what I wear.


----------



## grietje

sarahcaitlin said:


> Thanks for the info! Yes, I think it's a beautiful color too! Most of my bags are black so it's a bit hard for me to buy a colorful bag, but I think it would be a really practical color with what I wear.



It's not bright. It's just a rich  deep blue with some purple to it.  You'll love it with black and grey.  It is also super with white.  I found it a really versatile color.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

grietje said:


> It's not bright. It's just a rich  deep blue with some purple to it.  You'll love it with black and grey.  It is also super with white.  I found it a really versatile color.



Sounds perfect... lol you're really selling me on this bag


----------



## autumbreeze

*Hi guys i ws just wondering if someone would be able to tell me if this vintage bottega veneta bag is authentic

Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Black Leather & Chain Strap Handbag Purse Bag* 
Listing number: (I'm not sure if etsy had listing numbers sorry)
Seller name or ID: **ShopSecretStyleEtsy 
Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/151551...ck-leather-chain-strap?ref=shop_home_active_3 
Comments: I believe it to be real but I could be wrong
*


----------



## indiaink

autumbreeze said:


> *Hi guys i ws just wondering if someone would be able to tell me if this vintage bottega veneta bag is authentic
> 
> Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Black Leather & Chain Strap Handbag Purse Bag*
> Listing number: (I'm not sure if etsy had listing numbers sorry)
> Seller name or ID: **ShopSecretStyleEtsy
> Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/151551...ck-leather-chain-strap?ref=shop_home_active_3
> Comments: I believe it to be real but I could be wrong
> *


Wowee, what a treat - that's authentic vintage - not often we can say that!!!


----------



## autumbreeze

indiaink said:


> Wowee, what a treat - that's authentic vintage - not often we can say that!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## septembersiren

this is vintage I would say 1970's or 1980's 
It has a big hole in the leather piping 
if you don't mind that 
I can't authenticate this because I don't have experience in vintage 





indiaink said:


> Wowee, what a treat - that's authentic vintage - not often we can say that!!!


----------



## indiaink

autumbreeze said:


> *Hi guys i ws just wondering if someone would be able to tell me if this vintage bottega veneta bag is authentic
> 
> Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Black Leather & Chain Strap Handbag Purse Bag*
> Listing number: (I'm not sure if etsy had listing numbers sorry)
> Seller name or ID: **ShopSecretStyleEtsy
> Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/151551...ck-leather-chain-strap?ref=shop_home_active_3
> Comments: I believe it to be real but I could be wrong
> *





septembersiren said:


> this is vintage I would say 1970's or 1980's
> It has a big hole in the leather piping
> if you don't mind that
> I can't authenticate this because I don't have experience in vintage



You're right, SS - I should not have authenticated this based on my opinion alone.

AutumnBreeze, please wait for an experienced vintage BV authenticator to verify this bag; I was wrong to offer my uneducated opinion.


----------



## boxermom

autumbreeze said:


> *Hi guys i ws just wondering if someone would be able to tell me if this vintage bottega veneta bag is authentic
> 
> Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Black Leather & Chain Strap Handbag Purse Bag*
> Listing number: (I'm not sure if etsy had listing numbers sorry)
> Seller name or ID: **ShopSecretStyleEtsy
> Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/151551...ck-leather-chain-strap?ref=shop_home_active_3
> Comments: I believe it to be real but I could be wrong
> *



I believe it's genuine but it's so worn and there are many vintage bags available in much better condition. However, you wanted to know if it's authentic and IMO it is.


----------



## missemily

Can anyone look at this listing and let me know if it is authentic? Also any info on this style would be appreciated.  I am new to BV and love this style. This is the ebay auction link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/260915611610?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## boxermom

missemily said:


> Can anyone look at this listing and let me know if it is authentic? Also any info on this style would be appreciated.  I am new to BV and love this style. This is the ebay auction link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/260915611610?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



This is authentic. I don't know if it has a specific style name, but I'll look through my catalogs to see if I can find out. It has a mirror, too! Not all styles come with the mirror.


----------



## missemily

boxermom said:


> This is authentic. I don't know if it has a specific style name, but I'll look through my catalogs to see if I can find out. It has a mirror, too! Not all styles come with the mirror.


Thank you so much for looking! I really liked this style and I don't know too much about BV so any additional info would be so appreciated


----------



## boxermom

missemily said:


> Thank you so much for looking! I really liked this style and I don't know too much about BV so any additional info would be so appreciated



I went back a few years into my catalogs but couldn't find this exact bag. They can't put all the styles into the catalogs, though. I saw some similar bags and they didn't have any special name for the style. I know this is a bag I've seen for a few years so it's a staple in their collections. It will never go out of style.


----------



## missemily

boxermom said:


> I went back a few years into my catalogs but couldn't find this exact bag. They can't put all the styles into the catalogs, though. I saw some similar bags and they didn't have any special name for the style. I know this is a bag I've seen for a few years so it's a staple in their collections. It will never go out of style.


Thanks so much for looking!


----------



## septembersiren

no special name for this bag 
it is just called a shopper
many BV bags have no name 
only Icon bags and "special bags"  get name 
ie: "special" = extra expensive 





missemily said:


> Can anyone look at this listing and let me know if it is authentic? Also any info on this style would be appreciated.  I am new to BV and love this style. This is the ebay auction link:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/260915611610?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Anniespace

Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me please? I'm pretty new to BV and have been on the look out for one. Thanks so much in advance!

BV Camel maxi hobo
eBay seller: rbackroom2u
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321324093746?redirect=mobile


----------



## boxermom

Anniespace said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me please? I'm pretty new to BV and have been on the look out for one. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> BV Camel maxi hobo
> eBay seller: rbackroom2u
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321324093746?redirect=mobile



We need to see the white authenticity tag before offering an opinion.

It's important to note that in the title, seller calls it a Maxi, but later in the description it's called a medium and the dimensions are for a medium Veneta.


----------



## sumedonkey

Hi, could someone authenticate this men's wallet for me please? I'm new to BV and not sure if wallets have authenticity tags. If they do please kindly let me know and I'll ask the seller for additional pictures. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Mens Ebano Intrecciato VN Continental Wallet  Brown
Listing number: 291071560710
Seller name or ID: badabing81
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...n-/291071560710?pt=Wallet&hash=item43c5378c06
Comments: Men's wallet.


----------



## lonelyphoton

I have an authenticity concern&#8230;any help or assurance would be much appreciated!  

There is a Cervo Hobo currently listed on eBay that has photos of the numbers on the authenticity tag that are identical to the ones on a bag in my possession (it was authenticated on this thread previously).  From the info I have seen on this forum, posted by very reliable members, the numbers are a unique tracer that allows BV to provide info about the particulars regarding the manufacturing of the bag (e.g. see these posts: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...per-format-shown-538136-437.html#post21748391  and  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...hite-paper-price-tag-745525.html#post21646398).  I'm concerned that if the numbers on my bag and this bag are identical, then one or both of these bags is not authentic.  And to confirm my concerns, other bags I have seen on eBay in the same color and style have had different numbers on their tags.  

I had been concerned about the first bag because I had noticed the seller of my bag seemed to have several eBay accounts they were using, and this new listing appears to be from one of those other accounts.  Any additional information to assuage my concerns would be so very appreciated -- the Cervo Hobo I have is the first of this style that I have owned, so unfortunately I can't compare it to other Cervo Hobos in person.  If there is info that shouldn't be posted on this forum, please feel free to PM me&#8230;I'm worried, what if it's a really good fake?

Here is the current auction to which I am referring, in the format appropriate for this thread:

Item Name: NWT Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Hobo Shoulder Bag, QUETSCHE MSRP $1680
Listing number: 281266729943
Seller name or ID: usahappyshop 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281266729943?_trksid=m570.p2047675.l4766&_trkparms=ga1m%3DT13%26ga2m%3DT0%26ga3m%3DT3%26ga4m%3DT6
Comments:  I've messaged the seller and asked him/her to confirm that the the tag pictured is indeed the tag on the bag for sale.  I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## boxermom

sumedonkey said:


> Hi, could someone authenticate this men's wallet for me please? I'm new to BV and not sure if wallets have authenticity tags. If they do please kindly let me know and I'll ask the seller for additional pictures. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Mens Ebano Intrecciato VN Continental Wallet  Brown
> Listing number: 291071560710
> Seller name or ID: badabing81
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...n-/291071560710?pt=Wallet&hash=item43c5378c06
> Comments: Men's wallet.



Yes, wallets do have a white authenticity tag and we need to see a photo of it. I see no warning signs so far in this wallet.


----------



## septembersiren

I'm confused because I am not seeing pictures of the reverse side of the tag with the numbers 
If you are talking about the hanging price tag 
you are probably looking at the style number of the bag 
if that is the case every hobo would have the same style number 





BVnewbie said:


> I have an authenticity concernany help or assurance would be much appreciated!
> 
> There is a Cervo Hobo currently listed on eBay that has photos of the numbers on the authenticity tag that are identical to the ones on a bag in my possession (it was authenticated on this thread previously).  From the info I have seen on this forum, posted by very reliable members, the numbers are a unique tracer that allows BV to provide info about the particulars regarding the manufacturing of the bag (e.g. see these posts: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...per-format-shown-538136-437.html#post21748391  and  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...hite-paper-price-tag-745525.html#post21646398).  I'm concerned that if the numbers on my bag and this bag are identical, then one or both of these bags is not authentic.  And to confirm my concerns, other bags I have seen on eBay in the same color and style have had different numbers on their tags.
> 
> I had been concerned about the first bag because I had noticed the seller of my bag seemed to have several eBay accounts they were using, and this new listing appears to be from one of those other accounts.  Any additional information to assuage my concerns would be so very appreciated -- the Cervo Hobo I have is the first of this style that I have owned, so unfortunately I can't compare it to other Cervo Hobos in person.  If there is info that shouldn't be posted on this forum, please feel free to PM meI'm worried, what if it's a really good fake?
> 
> Here is the current auction to which I am referring, in the format appropriate for this thread:
> 
> Item Name: NWT Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Hobo Shoulder Bag, QUETSCHE MSRP $1680
> Listing number: 281266729943
> Seller name or ID: usahappyshop
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281266729943?_trksid=m570.p2047675.l4766&_trkparms=ga1m%3DT13%26ga2m%3DT0%26ga3m%3DT3%26ga4m%3DT6
> Comments:  I've messaged the seller and asked him/her to confirm that the the tag pictured is indeed the tag on the bag for sale.  I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## lonelyphoton

septembersiren said:


> I'm confused because I am not seeing pictures of the reverse side of the tag with the numbers
> If you are talking about the hanging price tag
> you are probably looking at the style number of the bag
> if that is the case every hobo would have the same style number



Thanks for the response, septembersiren -- the seller removed the photo  of the back side of the authenticity tag after receiving my inquiry.   The photo that this seller had posted had numbers under the "originality  certified" line that were identical to the numbers of the bag I have in  my possession, so I was concerned.  The seller has since replied to my  message and admitted to copying the photos from the listing of the bag I  have now.  I'm assuming that the seller removed that photo because I  suggested that the numbers should be unique for each bag...

Since  this kinda resolves the authenticity issue for the bag I have, should I  remove/delete my post from this thread?  I don't want to cause clutter  for others here.  Thanks again!


----------



## septembersiren

BUT
you should report this seller to ebay 
obviously the bag she has is trying to sell is not authentic 
why else would she copy pictures 
this is not kosher 





BVnewbie said:


> Thanks for the response, septembersiren -- the seller removed the photo  of the back side of the authenticity tag after receiving my inquiry.   The photo that this seller had posted had numbers under the "originality  certified" line that were identical to the numbers of the bag I have in  my possession, so I was concerned.  The seller has since replied to my  message and admitted to copying the photos from the listing of the bag I  have now.  I'm assuming that the seller removed that photo because I  suggested that the numbers should be unique for each bag...
> 
> Since  this kinda resolves the authenticity issue for the bag I have, should I  remove/delete my post from this thread?  I don't want to cause clutter  for others here.  Thanks again!


----------



## sumedonkey

Thank you boxer mom! I'll ask for a picture of the tag.



boxermom said:


> Yes, wallets do have a white authenticity tag and we need to see a photo of it. I see no warning signs so far in this wallet.


----------



## Anniespace

boxermom said:


> We need to see the white authenticity tag before offering an opinion.
> 
> It's important to note that in the title, seller calls it a Maxi, but later in the description it's called a medium and the dimensions are for a medium Veneta.



Hi Boxermom, thanks for your info. I've been in contact with the seller and they've put up extra pics of the tags. Could you have another quick look? Many thanks


----------



## Anniespace

Oops sorry, just realized the quote didn't include the listing. Here it is 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321324093746?redirect=mobile

Thanks again!


----------



## boxermom

Anniespace said:


> Oops sorry, just realized the quote didn't include the listing. Here it is
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321324093746?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thanks again!



It's authentic. The tags were a little different early in Tomas Maier's direction so this is early 2000's (but after 2001).


----------



## Anniespace

boxermom said:


> It's authentic. The tags were a little different early in Tomas Maier's direction so this is early 2000's (but after 2001).



Thank you! I really appreciate your time and fast response


----------



## luxuryamanda

Hi Experts,

Please kindly help to authenticate the following bag.

Item Name: NWT  2014 Bottega Veneta Medium Bouche Woven Classic Hobo Bag
Listing number: 201037250743
Seller:  iwantobidalot
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201037250743?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

Many thanks,


----------



## carrielams

luxuryamanda said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please kindly help to authenticate the following bag.
> 
> Item Name: NWT  2014 Bottega Veneta Medium Bouche Woven Classic Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 201037250743
> Seller:  iwantobidalot
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201037250743?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Many thanks,


it looks good to me but it's always better to
look, feel and touch the leather to determine its authenticity 
(note:the new bv bags have different types of leather which is harder and more durable
compared to the nappa leather ) 
I love the buttery leather they used to have because it is more difficult to replicate! 
The seller offers eBay protection right?


----------



## luxuryamanda

carrielams said:


> it looks good to me but it's always better to
> look, feel and touch the leather to determine its authenticity
> (note:the new bv bags have different types of leather which is harder and more durable
> compared to the nappa leather )
> I love the buttery leather they used to have because it is more difficult to replicate!
> The seller offers eBay protection right?


Thanks so much for your fast response. And Yes...he confirm 100% authentic and that I got his written authenticity guaranteed plus ebay and paypal protection. Should I buy it at 1,300$? I don't know why he sells at that price since it's quite low compared to its MRSP. That makes me skeptical...


----------



## boxermom

luxuryamanda said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Please kindly help to authenticate the following bag.
> 
> Item Name: NWT  2014 Bottega Veneta Medium Bouche Woven Classic Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 201037250743
> Seller:  iwantobidalot
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201037250743?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Many thanks,



Normally we want to see the heatstamp but this looks authentic. The price that you are comfortable with is an individual choice. We can't tell you if a price is fair or not. I've overpaid for BV's I really wanted and was ok with that decision.


----------



## luxuryamanda

boxermom said:


> Normally we want to see the heatstamp but this looks authentic. The price that you are comfortable with is an individual choice. We can't tell you if a price is fair or not. I've overpaid for BV's I really wanted and was ok with that decision.


Thanks so much for your advice Boxermom. I feel good to pay now


----------



## septembersiren

as far as I know BV is still using Nappa leather for the Veneta 
The Roma and the Sloane are now being made in calf instead of Nappa Umbria 
but the Veneta has stayed the same 





carrielams said:


> it looks good to me but it's always better to
> look, feel and touch the leather to determine its authenticity
> (note:the new bv bags have different types of leather which is harder and more durable
> compared to the nappa leather )
> I love the buttery leather they used to have because it is more difficult to replicate!
> The seller offers eBay protection right?


----------



## carrielams

septembersiren said:


> as far as I know BV is still using Nappa leather for the Veneta
> The Roma and the Sloane are now being made in calf instead of Nappa Umbria
> but the Veneta has stayed the same


Thanks for the info! I now shop at Neimans more regularly and the last
time I was there (about a month ago) I went through some of the new bv 
they have (woven ones) the leather was indeed different! The SA told me 
they use calf now...don't know if their info is correct...


----------



## septembersiren

they are not using calf for the Veneta
different dyes make the leather stiffer 
possibly the colors they are using now are make the leather seem stiffer 




carrielams said:


> Thanks for the info! I now shop at Neimans more regularly and the last
> time I was there (about a month ago) I went through some of the new bv
> they have (woven ones) the leather was indeed different! The SA told me
> they use calf now...don't know if their info is correct...


----------



## lalaine

Hi, I had purchased this Bottega Veneta purse, and I am just newly acquainted with this brand. After doing some research, I am really worried that my bag could be fake (i.e. the zippers were not marked "RiRi" or "Lampo" and that there is no authenticity tag in the interior). Can you please help me take a look at the bag and let me know if it is authentic?  I'm feeling really nervous about it; however, I must say, even if it is deemed fake, the quality of the bag is amazing. The exterior looks flawless with the leather weavings and the interior is thick suede. The stitching is perfect and I am very meticulous myself. Thank you so much for your patience, effort, and help : ) I really do appreciate it.


----------



## venus0915

Kindly authenticate this bottega. Bag was restored of it's color. Thank you!

Item Name : Bottega Veneta Medium Intreciatto Hobo bag

Seller :  sweetnbubbly2003-2008
Link : 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SACRIFICE-SA..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cdd01a8de&_uhb=1

Item number : 261405911262


----------



## indiaink

lalaine said:


> Hi, I had purchased this Bottega Veneta purse, and I am just newly acquainted with this brand. After doing some research, I am really worried that my bag could be fake (i.e. the zippers were not marked "RiRi" or "Lampo" and that there is no authenticity tag in the interior). Can you please help me take a look at the bag and let me know if it is authentic?  I'm feeling really nervous about it; however, I must say, even if it is deemed fake, the quality of the bag is amazing. The exterior looks flawless with the leather weavings and the interior is thick suede. The stitching is perfect and I am very meticulous myself. Thank you so much for your patience, effort, and help : ) I really do appreciate it.


Please check inside all zippered pockets for the tag which may be sewn into the seam and may be hard to see...


----------



## indiaink

venus0915 said:


> Kindly authenticate this bottega. Bag was restored of it's color. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name : Bottega Veneta Medium Intreciatto Hobo bag
> 
> Seller :  sweetnbubbly2003-2008
> Link :
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SACRIFICE-SA..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cdd01a8de&_uhb=1
> 
> Item number : 261405911262


Please ask the seller for a photo of the back side of that white label, please.  Thank you.


----------



## venus0915

Hi.
The seller inserted the photo of the backside of the tag....

Item: Bottega Veneta Intreciatto Medium Hobo Weaved Bag
Seller : sweetnbubbly 2003-2008
Item No :261405911262
Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261405911262


Hope you can authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## lalaine

indiaink said:


> Please check inside all zippered pockets for the tag which may be sewn into the seam and may be hard to see...




Hi indiaink,
I looked through all the zippered pockets, the two interior pockets, and everywhere, there is no authenticity tag.  I'm even more nervous now.


----------



## boxermom

lalaine said:


> Hi indiaink,
> I looked through all the zippered pockets, the two interior pockets, and everywhere, there is no authenticity tag.  I'm even more nervous now.



In my opinion, this bag is not authentic. Several details point to this conclusion.


----------



## boxermom

venus0915 said:


> Hi.
> The seller inserted the photo of the backside of the tag....
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta Intreciatto Medium Hobo Weaved Bag
> Seller : sweetnbubbly 2003-2008
> Item No :261405911262
> Item Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261405911262
> 
> 
> Hope you can authenticate. Thanks!



Authentic. The color name is Corallo.


----------



## blackbear2126

Hello I bought a BV bag from Bell and Clive, the link for the color I bought is gone but they have the same style just in another color (Yellow: http://www.belleandclive.com/browse/product.jsp?id=328359801)
Item name: light brown intrecciato leather mini shoulder bag
Here are some pic I took when I received the bag. Since it does NOT come with authentic card and box (it only has the dust bag), I'll really appreciate people here can help me to make sure it is a REAL one. Thank you so much! Please let me know if I should provide more pictures


----------



## venus0915

boxermom said:


> Authentic. The color name is Corallo.


:kiss:   thanks a lot!!!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




blackbear2126 said:


> Hello I bought a BV bag from Bell and Clive, the link for the color I bought is gone but they have the same style just in another color (Yellow: http://www.belleandclive.com/browse/product.jsp?id=328359801)
> Item name: light brown intrecciato leather mini shoulder bag
> Here are some pic I took when I received the bag. Since it does NOT come with authentic card and box (it only has the dust bag), I'll really appreciate people here can help me to make sure it is a REAL one. Thank you so much! Please let me know if I should provide more pictures


----------



## Jen123

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Electrique Intrecciato Nappa Bag Brand New
Seller: guru_cellphone
Item #: 291083638653
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291083638653?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648

Is this bella bag authentic? seller has 100% feedback and this style isn't one I have seen copied (yet!) but one can never been too sure. Thank you in advance


----------



## septembersiren

Please ask the seller for pictures of both sides of the white tag in the bag 






Jen123 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Electrique Intrecciato Nappa Bag Brand New
> Seller: guru_cellphone
> Item #: 291083638653
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291083638653?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648
> 
> Is this bella bag authentic? seller has 100% feedback and this style isn't one I have seen copied (yet!) but one can never been too sure. Thank you in advance


----------



## Jen123

septembersiren said:


> Please ask the seller for pictures of both sides of the white tag in the bag



will do, thank you!


----------



## blackbear2126

septembersiren said:


> authentic



Thank you so much  
(It is just weird, Bell and Clive does not give the authentic card and box )


----------



## boxermom

blackbear2126 said:


> Thank you so much
> (It is just weird, Bell and Clive does not give the authentic card and box )



BV doesn't have an authenticity card like Chanel does. And I often get no box when I buy from the store, so that's not unusual.


----------



## blackbear2126

boxermom said:


> BV doesn't have an authenticity card like Chanel does. And I often get no box when I buy from the store, so that's not unusual.



Thank you for the explanation. It is my first time for both buying BV bag and shopping the website. My friend owns BV wallet and she told me she has the card (maybe it is something else). That's why I feel weird.  
I love people in this forum. So nice and helpful


----------



## delusionsoflucy

Hello! I am relatively new to TPF (as a member, have been a long time reader) and I am brand new to Bottega Veneta, this will be my first bag if it checks out!

I tried to educate myself on what is authentic, and compare with other sold bags in this style, but would really like some verification, seems there are some subtleties I may not be aware of yet.

The listing is ended but I have not sent payment yet.

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Tie Dye Aquilone Purse
Listing number: **111281513619
 Seller name or ID: fashionstatement12
Working Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/111281513619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
*

Thank you!


----------



## dolali

My next BV will definitely be a Cervo Hobo! Can you ladies help me authenticate this one?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cervo (Deerskin)Hobo in Red in Excellent Condition
Listing number:261401166084
Seller name or ID:  gem650
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdcb94104

Comments: I meant to ask opinions on authenticity on this beauty earlier, but had a family emergency. I understand there is not much time left. Thank you so much! 
I love the color!!! Is it "cardinal"?


----------



## lkweh

dolali said:


> My next BV will definitely be a Cervo Hobo! Can you ladies help me authenticate this one?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cervo (Deerskin)Hobo in Red in Excellent Condition
> 
> Listing number:261401166084
> 
> Seller name or ID:  gem650
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdcb94104
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: I meant to ask opinions on authenticity on this beauty earlier, but had a family emergency. I understand there is not much time left. Thank you so much!
> 
> I love the color!!! Is it "cardinal"?




This is authentic. The color is either carmine or poupre.


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> My next BV will definitely be a Cervo Hobo! Can you ladies help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cervo (Deerskin)Hobo in Red in Excellent Condition
> Listing number:261401166084
> Seller name or ID:  gem650
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdcb94104
> 
> Comments: I meant to ask opinions on authenticity on this beauty earlier, but had a family emergency. I understand there is not much time left. Thank you so much!
> I love the color!!! Is it "cardinal"?


My list shows this code to be simply 'red'.  This is authentic - and the seller has listed it again since there were not bids.  Great opening bid on this beauty!


----------



## TDL

dolali said:


> My next BV will definitely be a Cervo Hobo! Can you ladies help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cervo (Deerskin)Hobo in Red in Excellent Condition
> Listing number:261401166084
> Seller name or ID:  gem650
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...084?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdcb94104
> 
> Comments: I meant to ask opinions on authenticity on this beauty earlier, but had a family emergency. I understand there is not much time left. Thank you so much!
> I love the color!!! Is it "cardinal"?



Just saw this & I hope you get a chance to bid again. The color is Scarlett from the F/W 2010 collection.


----------



## indiaink

TDL said:


> Just saw this & I hope you get a chance to bid again. The color is Scarlett from the F/W 2010 collection.


Thanks, TDL - I've updated my list.


----------



## boxermom

clicked on wrong link. will try to correct.

corrected post below.


----------



## boxermom

delusionsoflucy said:


> Hello! I am relatively new to TPF (as a member, have been a long time reader) and I am brand new to Bottega Veneta, this will be my first bag if it checks out!
> 
> I tried to educate myself on what is authentic, and compare with other sold bags in this style, but would really like some verification, seems there are some subtleties I may not be aware of yet.
> 
> The listing is ended but I have not sent payment yet.
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Tie Dye Aquilone Purse
> Listing number: **111281513619
> Seller name or ID: fashionstatement12
> Working Link: http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/111281513619?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> *
> 
> Thank you!



this is authentic. Pretty bag.


----------



## jburgh

Just a friendly reminder...

Giving an Authenticity Opinion:
We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum. Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars. As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding. However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.


----------



## delusionsoflucy

boxermom said:


> this is authentic. Pretty bag.


Thank you Boxermom! I am extremely excited for this


----------



## Levo

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. TIA

Item Name: Vintage Bottega Veneta Italy Navy Blue Black Woven Leather Shoulder Handbag
Listing number: 171244757466
Seller name or ID: ashley62590
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bot...f%2BbcvnhKbwnb%2Bv7jU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: is there any way I can find out the year of production?


----------



## septembersiren

the bidding has ended on this item 
they have posted a lot of pictures but not the right pictures 
please refer to post #1 in this thread to see which pictures are needed in the future 




Levo said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. TIA
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Bottega Veneta Italy Navy Blue Black Woven Leather Shoulder Handbag
> Listing number: 171244757466
> Seller name or ID: ashley62590
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bot...f%2BbcvnhKbwnb%2Bv7jU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: is there any way I can find out the year of production?


----------



## Levo

septembersiren said:


> the bidding has ended on this item
> they have posted a lot of pictures but not the right pictures
> please refer to post #1 in this thread to see which pictures are needed in the future


I won the auction, but don't know if the bag is real or not. I think the seller is going to send me the bag tomorrow, should I tell her to send me the right pictures tonight before sending out the bag? thank you for your reply~


----------



## dolali

lkweh said:


> This is authentic. The color is either carmine or poupre.





indiaink said:


> My list shows this code to be simply 'red'.  This is authentic - and the seller has listed it again since there were not bids.  Great opening bid on this beauty!





TDL said:


> Just saw this & I hope you get a chance to bid again. The color is Scarlett from the F/W 2010 collection.



You ladies are so knowledgeable and always so helpful! I appreciate it very much!


----------



## indiaink

Levo said:


> I won the auction, but don't know if the bag is real or not. I think the seller is going to send me the bag tomorrow, should I tell her to send me the right pictures tonight before sending out the bag? thank you for your reply~


A photo of the label that should be sewn into the seam of the inside zippered pocket would be most helpful - the bag looks good but we need to see that label...


----------



## Levo

indiaink said:


> A photo of the label that should be sewn into the seam of the inside zippered pocket would be most helpful - the bag looks good but we need to see that label...


Thank you ladies, here are more pictures the seller sent me. She said the bag does not have the authenticity tag, because the last owner ripped it off to prevent getting caught in the zipper. Thank you again~ much appreciated


----------



## indiaink

Levo said:


> Thank you ladies, here are more pictures the seller sent me. She said the bag does not have the authenticity tag, because the last owner ripped it off to prevent getting caught in the zipper. Thank you again~ much appreciated


I will have to defer to someone with more experience on the older bags. Interesting the seller knows the former owner ripped the tag off because of the zipper.


----------



## Levo

indiaink said:


> I will have to defer to someone with more experience on the older bags. Interesting the seller knows the former owner ripped the tag off because of the zipper.


The seller said she thinks the former owner ripped the tag off because that's what she read online as a common issue for vintage bottega bags, and she thinks that was a common fix, so the tag will not get caught again. thank you for taking your time to help me authenticate. 

Do you think it's a wise decision of have the seller ship me the bag tomorrow or should I have her hold off for another day or two?


----------



## boxermom

Levo said:


> The seller said she thinks the former owner ripped the tag off because that's what she read online as a common issue for vintage bottega bags, and she thinks that was a common fix, so the tag will not get caught again. thank you for taking your time to help me authenticate.
> 
> Do you think it's a wise decision of have the seller ship me the bag tomorrow or should I have her hold off for another day or two?



It's authentic vintage.In some of the older bags the tag was attached beneath the metal plaque and I can see how it could get caught in the zipper. However, I believe this bag is older than the ones with tags. I don't think this one ever had a tag. The details shown are consistent with a vintage BV, so have her ship it and enjoy using the bag


----------



## Levo

boxermom said:


> It's authentic vintage.In some of the older bags the tag was attached beneath the metal plaque and I can see how it could get caught in the zipper. However, I believe this bag is older than the ones with tags. I don't think this one ever had a tag. The details shown are consistent with a vintage BV, so have her ship it and enjoy using the bag


thank you so much boxermom, you just made my night. by any chance you know what year is it from?


----------



## crissychuch

*Hi can you pls check authenticity of this bag. Thanks!

Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA  Medium Ebano Intrecciato Hobo Bag * 
Listing number: **151240082118
 Seller name or ID: **e-bags*23
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151240082118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Comments:*


----------



## boxermom

Levo said:


> thank you so much boxermom, you just made my night. by any chance you know what year is it from?



I don't know exactly but my best guess would be sometime in the 1980's. I have a few that have the same details as this, though slightly different styles.


----------



## boxermom

crissychuch said:


> *Hi can you pls check authenticity of this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA  Medium Ebano Intrecciato Hobo Bag *
> Listing number: **151240082118
> Seller name or ID: **e-bags*23
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151240082118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments:*



Authentic. The dimensions show that this is a medium Veneta. Note the stained lining. I would not have rated this as a 9/10 for condition, but it's up to the buyer to decide what flaws are ok and which aren't ok.


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Hello!


Item name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Hobo Small Handbag Brown
Listing number:       221373067091
Seller: openclosetshop
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338adcef53


Would love to know if it's authentic or not... I've been interested in getting one of these, but I don't know if I'm like 2 grand interested yet, lol. So I'd like to get an inexpensive preowned one and find out


----------



## septembersiren

Regarless if this is authentic or not 
I would pass on this bag 
it has a torn leather piece and that can be a very expesinve fix if it can be fixed at all 
to have it authenticated you need to ask the seller for pictures of the white tag sewn into the zipper pocket both sides please
a better picture of the heat stamp 
and the back side of the zipper 

I still think there are better things for sale than this bag 





lilPinkBunnies said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> Item name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Hobo Small Handbag Brown
> Listing number:       221373067091
> Seller: openclosetshop
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...091?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338adcef53
> 
> 
> Would love to know if it's authentic or not... I've been interested in getting one of these, but I don't know if I'm like 2 grand interested yet, lol. So I'd like to get an inexpensive preowned one and find out


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

True true, I didn't even think about that repair....thanks


----------



## crissychuch

boxermom said:


> Authentic. The dimensions show that this is a medium Veneta. Note the stained lining. I would not have rated this as a 9/10 for condition, but it's up to the buyer to decide what flaws are ok and which aren't ok.


Thanks!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Does anyone know if this littler one is the real deal?


Listing name: Bottega Veneta: Woven Womans Purse (Light Brown) Shoulder bag hand bag Tote 
seller: ktm_808
listing number: 111282111246
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e8ee430e


----------



## eye.bag

Forgive me for giving in to Retail Therapy bug :rain:before checking with you ladies.
I received this bag. I only then saw it listed all over eBay. 
I have not seen this style before in the shops actually.
Just want to be sure that the bag is NOT an imitation.
Hope to have your opinions please!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





lilPinkBunnies said:


> Does anyone know if this littler one is the real deal?
> 
> 
> Listing name: Bottega Veneta: Woven Womans Purse (Light Brown) Shoulder bag hand bag Tote
> seller: ktm_808
> listing number: 111282111246
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e8ee430e


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
it is just called a shopper 





eye.bag said:


> Forgive me for giving in to Retail Therapy bug :rain:before checking with you ladies.
> I received this bag. I only then saw it listed all over eBay.
> I have not seen this style before in the shops actually.
> Just want to be sure that the bag is NOT an imitation.
> Hope to have your opinions please!


----------



## lilPinkBunnies

Thank you Septembersiren


----------



## zombie1986

Can someone authenticate this
 Item Name:Bottega Veneta Knot Intrecciato Black Satin Clutch

 Listing number: 261407598715
Seller name or ID:nnichols1987 

Working Link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261407598715?redirect=mobile


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




zombie1986 said:


> Can someone authenticate this
> Item Name:Bottega Veneta Knot Intrecciato Black Satin Clutch
> 
> Listing number: 261407598715
> Seller name or ID:nnichols1987
> 
> Working Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261407598715?redirect=mobile


----------



## zombie1986

Thank you. Can you authenticate this as well 
Item Name:AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK INTRECCIATO SILK KNOT CLUTCH BAG SNAKESKIN NEW
Listing Number: 201040074288
Seller:gifts4saleus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201040074288


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 






zombie1986 said:


> Thank you. Can you authenticate this as well
> Item Name:AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK INTRECCIATO SILK KNOT CLUTCH BAG SNAKESKIN NEW
> Listing Number: 201040074288
> Seller:gifts4saleus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201040074288


----------



## Levo

boxermom said:


> I don't know exactly but my best guess would be sometime in the 1980's. I have a few that have the same details as this, though slightly different styles.


thank you, boxermom~:buttercup:


----------



## Shopluv

Hi,

Can you please check if this is good?

Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Black Rugiada Wallet - A cool woven combo!
seller: annsfabfinds
item#: ebay item#321309015100
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321309015100?item=321309015100

I think it is authentic, but I would like to get some professional opinion.  Is it a good deal?

Thanks,


----------



## boxermom

Shopluv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please check if this is good?
> 
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Black Rugiada Wallet - A cool woven combo!
> seller: annsfabfinds
> item#: ebay item#321309015100
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321309015100?item=321309015100
> 
> I think it is authentic, but I would like to get some professional opinion.  Is it a good deal?
> 
> Thanks,



It's authentic. Normally we don't offer opinions on prices, but to me, this is a reasonable price for the special woven treatment on this wallet. I like the combination of different textures.


----------



## Shopluv

boxermom said:


> It's authentic. Normally we don't offer opinions on prices, but to me, this is a reasonable price for the special woven treatment on this wallet. I like the combination of different textures.


Thanks, Boxermom.  I also saw this wallet on ebay, and then I wonder if it is possible that BV wallet doesn't come with a hot stamp?  Because this wallet doesn't seem it has one.  it is quite strange for me since the seller has 100% positive reviews.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=321309015100&


----------



## septembersiren

this wallet is old 
I would think it would have a heat stamp even if it is old 
for never being used it sure looks worn to me 
you will have to wait for someone with more experience in older merchandise than me 





Shopluv said:


> Thanks, Boxermom.  I also saw this wallet on ebay, and then I wonder if it is possible that BV wallet doesn't come with a hot stamp?  Because this wallet doesn't seem it has one.  it is quite strange for me since the seller has 100% positive reviews.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=321309015100&


----------



## nikkifresh2

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/small_ebano_hobo

Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

well as far as I know Anns fabulous finds sells real stuff 
the pictures she has posted are not anything that can be used for authentication 
but
there is a lot of stain on the lining that looks like ink 
ink will not come out it will lighten but not come out 
we need to see heat stamp tag both sides and reverse of zipper 





nikkifresh2 said:


> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/small_ebano_hobo
> 
> Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

Shopluv said:


> Thanks, Boxermom.  I also saw this wallet on ebay, and then I wonder if it is possible that BV wallet doesn't come with a hot stamp?  Because this wallet doesn't seem it has one.  it is quite strange for me since the seller has 100% positive reviews.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA...d=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=321309015100&



As septembersiren said, this an old wallet, so why the seller calls it new is strange. It's at least 12+ years old. I try not to comment on prices but this price is incredibly high for such an old, standard size wallet. I think it's authentic.


----------



## Shopluv

Thanks, septembersiren and boxermom, I didn't mean to get it and was trying to get educated from you guys if it is possible that BV wallets don't come with hot stamps.  I bought that rugiada wallet from ann's fabulous finds ebay store, and now i am waiting for see its condition when it comes in later.


----------



## ericksakti

hello, I want to buy a men wallet from reebonz,
But I want to ask, do they sell authentic BV? any of you had experiences with them?
here is the link of the item
http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t7317/item/113993V46511000
Thank you!


----------



## Pomeg

Hi
I just received this bag and wallet from an eBay seller (with authenticity guarantee) but they look very fake to me :/ Could you please help? Neither of them has tags inside. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lkweh

ericksakti said:


> hello, I want to buy a men wallet from reebonz,
> But I want to ask, do they sell authentic BV? any of you had experiences with them?
> here is the link of the item
> http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t7317/item/113993V46511000
> Thank you!




Need to see the white tag picture front and back


----------



## boxermom

ericksakti said:


> hello, I want to buy a men wallet from reebonz,
> But I want to ask, do they sell authentic BV? any of you had experiences with them?
> here is the link of the item
> http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t7317/item/113993V46511000
> Thank you!



We need to see a readable photo of the heatstamp and both sides of the white authenticity tag in the wallet. I'm not familiar with reebonz, so I don't know if they are reputable.


----------



## drowsy1

Hi ladies I am looking into buying my first BV piece. Would you please help me with this coin purse? Thanks so much!
*
Item Name: *Authetic Bottega Veneta Nero/Black Intrecciato Nappa Coin Purse, New in box
* Listing number:191072509806
Seller name or ID: jz256
Working Link: *
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...X-/191072509806?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 Comments:*The seller said that the item doesn't have a tag.  It is received as a gift.

Much appreciated!


----------



## boxermom

drowsy1 said:


> Hi ladies I am looking into buying my first BV piece. Would you please help me with this coin purse? Thanks so much!
> *
> Item Name: *Authetic Bottega Veneta Nero/Black Intrecciato Nappa Coin Purse, New in box
> * Listing number:191072509806
> Seller name or ID: jz256
> Working Link: *
> *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...X-/191072509806?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 Comments:*The seller said that the item doesn't have a tag.  It is received as a gift.
> 
> Much appreciated!



One photo showed enough of the white tag and with the other photos, we can authenticate. It's good. Right down to the tissue and the way they wrap it in the store!


----------



## drowsy1

Thank you so much for your quick response boxermom! I just placed the order! Looking forward to receiving it. Will a mini reveal later! Have a great weekend!


boxermom said:


> One photo showed enough of the white tag and with the other photos, we can authenticate. It's good. Right down to the tissue and the way they wrap it in the store!


----------



## sohovillage

Hi,

I purchased this Bottega bag from a consignment shop and am wondering if it is real. Thank you in advance for contributing time and expertise on this forum!
<p>

<p>


<p>


<p>

<p>

<p>

<p>

<p>


----------



## boxermom

sohovillage said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased this Bottega bag from a consignment shop and am wondering if it is real. Thank you in advance for contributing time and expertise on this forum!
> <p>
> 
> <p>
> 
> 
> <p>
> 
> 
> <p>
> 
> <p>
> 
> <p>
> 
> <p>
> 
> <p>



It's authentic. From the middle 2000's. I love the workmanship on this design.


----------



## Pomeg

Pomeg said:


> Hi
> I just received this bag and wallet from an eBay seller (with authenticity guarantee) but they look very fake to me :/ Could you please help? Neither of them has tags inside.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523295
> View attachment 2523296
> View attachment 2523297
> View attachment 2523298
> View attachment 2523299
> View attachment 2523300



Here is the link to the auction: eBay

Seller: bikkyvintagee
Item number: 221376218448


----------



## septembersiren

Please refer to post #1 in this thread for pictures needed for authentication 
as it stands now without the other pictures needed 
I don't think the bag is authentic but I think the wallet is 
but I really need to see the other pictures that are not posted 





Pomeg said:


> Here is the link to the auction: eBay
> 
> Seller: bikkyvintagee
> Item number: 221376218448


----------



## Levo

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you! appreciate all your help~~~

Item Name: Bottega Veneta White Itrecciato Large Hobo Handbag
Listing number:161215122477
Seller name or ID:  designersf
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161215122477?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
comment: the leather on the zipper is different from current hobo, has a knot on it.


----------



## Levo

FYI, I won the auction. I just want to double check, since you ladies are so experienced and knowledgeable. Thank you much~


----------



## sohovillage

boxermom said:


> It's authentic. From the middle 2000's. I love the workmanship on this design.


 Thank you boxermom!


----------



## boxermom

Levo said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this bag please. Thank you! appreciate all your help~~~
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta White Itrecciato Large Hobo Handbag
> Listing number:161215122477
> Seller name or ID:  designersf
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161215122477?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> comment: the leather on the zipper is different from current hobo, has a knot on it.



Authentic. You're right that the zipper pulls have changed from the leather looped tie to a sewn tab design.


----------



## Pomeg

septembersiren said:


> Please refer to post #1 in this thread for pictures needed for authentication
> 
> as it stands now without the other pictures needed
> 
> I don't think the bag is authentic but I think the wallet is
> 
> but I really need to see the other pictures that are not posted




Thank you for your reply. Here are some more photos. I've checked both items thoroughly and there are no tags at all, I'm afraid.


----------



## boxermom

Pomeg said:


> Thank you for your reply. Here are some more photos. I've checked both items thoroughly and there are no tags at all, I'm afraid.
> 
> View attachment 2526571
> View attachment 2526573
> View attachment 2526574
> View attachment 2526575
> View attachment 2526577
> View attachment 2526579



I'll like septembersiren to offer her opinion again, but I'm not sure about either of these. The lack of white authenticity tags is a problem. In the bag, the tag never gets in the way of using it so I can't see that anyone would cut it out. Therefore if it isn't there, I would suspect the bag of being fake. I'm not sure about the wallet either. My opinion leans toward fake on both bag and wallet, but septembersiren may have a different opinion.


----------



## Levo

boxermom said:


> Authentic. You're right that the zipper pulls have changed from the leather looped tie to a sewn tab design.


Thank you boxermom~ Having you said that I feel much safer with my purchase now!!!


----------



## septembersiren

the sloane was not made in Nero in Nappa Umbria 
at Least I don't remember it being made in Nero I could be wrong 
what passed for Nero in the Nappa Umbria was a very very dark Navy 
it passed  as black 
Since Authenticity tags are missing from both pieces 
I would say neither is Authentic 


I would love to hear from somebody if you remember the sloane being made in Nero Nappa Umbria 





boxermom said:


> I'll like septembersiren to offer her opinion again, but I'm not sure about either of these. The lack of white authenticity tags is a problem. In the bag, the tag never gets in the way of using it so I can't see that anyone would cut it out. Therefore if it isn't there, I would suspect the bag of being fake. I'm not sure about the wallet either. My opinion leans toward fake on both bag and wallet, but septembersiren may have a different opinion.


----------



## EGBDF

Hi, I am new to Bottega Veneta, so don't know much about authenticity-could someone look at this please? Thank you.

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO WOVEN LEATHER BROWN CROSSBODY CLUTCH SHOULDER BAG 

Listing number: 221384348418
Seller name or ID: hulahulakim
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221384348418?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## boxermom

EGBDF said:


> Hi, I am new to Bottega Veneta, so don't know much about authenticity-could someone look at this please? Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO WOVEN LEATHER BROWN CROSSBODY CLUTCH SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Listing number: 221384348418
> Seller name or ID: hulahulakim
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221384348418?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is authentic vintage BV. Nice bag!


----------



## EGBDF

boxermom said:


> This is authentic vintage BV. Nice bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Newbie2510

Hello please help me authenticate this wallet

Item: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Zip Around Wallet
Seller: milliejoseph
Item no: 231169753656
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231169753656?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Newbie2510

And this one too please
Item: BOTTEGA VENETA // Black Intrecciato Nappa Zip Around Wallet
Seller: luxurytreatings
Item no: 111291447483
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111291447483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Newbie2510

Last one:

Item: Bottega Venet Black Wallet
Seller: pinkitty18
Item no: 181320259584
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181320259584?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

Can someone help authentic this bag please, just noticed it ends under 1.5hrs 

Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Brown Grab bag
Seller:bob-the-builder-12
Item no: 331139027698
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-BO...=R40&_nkw=331139027698&_rdc=1&forcev4exp=true

Thanks !


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help authentic this bag please, just noticed it ends under 1.5hrs
> 
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Brown Grab bag
> Seller:bob-the-builder-12
> Item no: 331139027698
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-BO...=R40&_nkw=331139027698&_rdc=1&forcev4exp=true
> 
> Thanks !




If you won this bag, please do not pay until you hear from one of the authenticators. I do not believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## septembersiren

PLease refer to #1 post in this thread to see what pictures are needed for authentication






Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone help authentic this bag please, just noticed it ends under 1.5hrs
> 
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Brown Grab bag
> Seller:bob-the-builder-12
> Item no: 331139027698
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-BO...=R40&_nkw=331139027698&_rdc=1&forcev4exp=true
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## septembersiren

there are no pictures to aid in the authentication 
it can not be authenticated without needed pictures 






shih_tzu_lover said:


> If you won this bag, please do not pay until you hear from one of the authenticators. I do not believe this bag is authentic.


----------



## septembersiren

Newbie2510 said:


> Last one:
> 
> Item: Bottega Venet Black Wallet
> Seller: pinkitty18
> Item no: 181320259584
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181320259584?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much


this wallet as all the wallets you posted do not have the proper pictures needed to authenticate 
please refer to post #1 and ask the seller for needed pictures


----------



## Jacer

Saw this bag at a local consignment shop and have it on hold till the end of the week.



Told the manger I had to have it authenticated first.



I had her take these pictures for me, so fingers crossed!



Looks like the serial number white tag was cut out - manger told me the seller said she spilled some sticky liquid goo and she cut it out to get the sticky-ness out. 



Not sure you can authenticated without the tag - if not I still appreciate you reading this!



Thank you for all you help! 

I'm sorry if my format is off.... Thank you so very, very much!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
this is a mini cabat 
they were only availabe through the asian market 
that meant you had to purchase them out of the hawaii stores 
they are no longer being made
I think this color is torrent maybe later than torrent 





Jacer said:


> Saw this bag at a local consignment shop and have it on hold till the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Told the manger I had to have it authenticated first.
> 
> 
> 
> I had her take these pictures for me, so fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the serial number white tag was cut out - manger told me the seller said she spilled some sticky liquid goo and she cut it out to get the sticky-ness out.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you can authenticated without the tag - if not I still appreciate you reading this!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all you help!
> 
> I'm sorry if my format is off.... Thank you so very, very much!!!!


----------



## Jacer

septembersiren said:


> authentic
> this is a mini cabat
> they were only availabe through the asian market
> that meant you had to purchase them out of the hawaii stores
> they are no longer being made
> I think this color is torrent maybe later than torrent




Thank you so much!!!! I'm so happy right now all thanks to you.

And a deep thank you for the info.


----------



## Shopluv

Shopluv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please check if this is good?
> 
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Black Rugiada Wallet - A cool woven combo!
> seller: annsfabfinds
> item#: ebay item#321309015100
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321309015100?item=321309015100
> 
> I think it is authentic, but I would like to get some professional opinion.  Is it a good deal?
> 
> Thanks,



I got this one and received it today, and found there's stitching on the corner of the coin department came loose, and the cracking on that corner was pretty bad.  I am kinda upset since I was excited to see the wallet.  Anyway, Ann's Fabulous Finds replied quickly to my message and I am returning it.  Does BV have the cracking seal issue like Balenciaga?  My Balenciga city hand strap started to crack in less than a year after I bought it in their store in Vegas, and that upset me a lot.


----------



## boxermom

Shopluv said:


> I got this one and received it today, and found there's stitching on the corner of the coin department came loose, and the cracking on that corner was pretty bad.  I am kinda upset since I was excited to see the wallet.  Anyway, Ann's Fabulous Finds replied quickly to my message and I am returning it.  Does BV have the cracking seal issue like Balenciaga?  My Balenciga city hand strap started to crack in less than a year after I bought it in their store in Vegas, and that upset me a lot.



I've never had the issues you mentioned in any of my BV's but I suppose it can happen to anything. Ann's is a top-notch company to deal with. I've had several transactions with them and have always been pleased.


----------



## nikkifresh2

I just received a black light calf sloane from a reputable online seller and just want to check that it is authentic. The zipper is not branded and I do not see a heat stamp. Thanks!


----------



## nikkifresh2

nikkifresh2 said:


> I just received a black light calf sloane from a reputable online seller and just want to check that it is authentic. The zipper is not branded and I do not see a heat stamp. Thanks!


Here's another picture.


----------



## nikkifresh2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Here's another picture.



Let me know if you need more.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





nikkifresh2 said:


> Let me know if you need more.


----------



## nssbv

Hello all,

Thank you very much in advance for this wonderful service.  It is very much appreciated.  I bought the following bag recently as a present for my wife and would like to check to see that it's authentic, since there was no authenticity card. 

Item Name: NEW BOTTEGA VENETA Kari Leather Woven/Snakeskin Large Shoulder Bag $3980

Listing number: 251441791538

Seller name or ID: onlybest31

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251441791538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA...uDFtlMcMRbtx99tHsafBw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Missing authenticity card, but please review listing and additional photos / receipts provided


----------



## nssbv

nssbv said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for this wonderful service.  It is very much appreciated.  I bought the following bag recently as a present for my wife and would like to check to see that it's authentic, since there was no authenticity card.
> 
> Item Name: NEW BOTTEGA VENETA Kari Leather Woven/Snakeskin Large Shoulder Bag $3980
> 
> Listing number: 251441791538
> 
> Seller name or ID: onlybest31
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251441791538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA...uDFtlMcMRbtx99tHsafBw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Missing authenticity card, but please review listing and additional photos / receipts provided



And here are the additional photographs of lines, zippers, and tags.  One last additional comment is that the zipper is not entirely smooth in its glide, but unsure if that's normal with new BV bag side pocket zippers.  Thank you again.


----------



## nssbv

Some more pictures.


----------



## nssbv

Last two pictures.  Thank you kindly for this excellent service to the community once again.


----------



## boxermom

nssbv said:


> Some more pictures.



Everything looks totally authentic to me. I don't know what to tell you about the zipper. Some of mine don't work as smoothly as others, but they usually loosen up with use.

BV doesn't come with a specific authenticity card. I know Chanel does, but I don't know how many high-end designers have cards for their bags.


----------



## nssbv

boxermom said:


> Everything looks totally authentic to me. I don't know what to tell you about the zipper. Some of mine don't work as smoothly as others, but they usually loosen up with use.
> 
> BV doesn't come with a specific authenticity card. I know Chanel does, but I don't know how many high-end designers have cards for their bags.



Thank you!  The authenticity confirmation and information you provided me with is very reassuring and helpful.  All the best!


----------



## muneed

Please kindly authentic review this bag p. thank you in advance.

Item : Authentic Bottega Veneta Ebano Intrecciato Veneta hobo shoulder bag

Item number: 151247620163

Seller : Lilitjie

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/151247620163


----------



## boxermom

muneed said:


> Please kindly authentic review this bag p. thank you in advance.
> 
> Item : Authentic Bottega Veneta Ebano Intrecciato Veneta hobo shoulder bag
> 
> Item number: 151247620163
> 
> Seller : Lilitjie
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/151247620163



We need to see the white authenticity tag (both sides) that is found inside the zippered pocket before we can authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## muneed

boxermom said:


> We need to see the white authenticity tag (both sides) that is found inside the zippered pocket before we can authenticate. Thanks!




Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
the little brown card that comes with the bag 
means nothing 
it is just a care tag for the type of leather it is 
since it is missing you should go on line and find out  how to care for what I think is python 





nssbv said:


> Some more pictures.


----------



## septembersiren

sorry I did not see Boxermom already authenticated this piece
if the zipper sticks take a white wax candle and run it up and down the teeth of the zipper that should lubricate it enough to get it going after usage a few times it should be ok 





nssbv said:


> Thank you!  The authenticity confirmation and information you provided me with is very reassuring and helpful.  All the best!


----------



## boxermom

^thanks, September! I learned something about the sometimes balky zippers!


----------



## muneed

boxermom said:


> We need to see the white authenticity tag (both sides) that is found inside the zippered pocket before we can authenticate. Thanks!





The seller has added 2 more pics upon my request. So please kindly review authentic again. thank you very much.

Item : Authentic Bottega Veneta Ebano Intrecciato Veneta hobo shoulder bag



Item number: 151247620163



Seller : Lilitjie



Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/151247620163


----------



## septembersiren

muneed said:


> The seller has added 2 more pics upon my request. So please kindly review authentic again. thank you very much.
> 
> Item : Authentic Bottega Veneta Ebano Intrecciato Veneta hobo shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> Item number: 151247620163
> 
> 
> 
> Seller : Lilitjie
> 
> 
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/151247620163


authentic


----------



## Silkpearl

Just bought a bottega veneta medium from a discount store - and realised it doesn't have a cellphone pocket inside - would this mean it is not authentic?


----------



## septembersiren

I am not sure 
why not post us pictures for authentication 
refer to # 1 post in this thread to see what pictures we need 





Silkpearl said:


> Just bought a bottega veneta medium from a discount store - and realised it doesn't have a cellphone pocket inside - would this mean it is not authentic?


----------



## indiaink

Silkpearl said:


> Just bought a bottega veneta medium from a discount store - and realised it doesn't have a cellphone pocket inside - would this mean it is not authentic?


Medium Veneta hobos do not have a cell phone pocket.  As to authentication, you'd need to provide info from the first post in this thread, as has been mentioned.


----------



## Silkpearl

Please authenticate following pictures, with thanks.

Item: medium bright green bottega veneta hobo shoulder bag
Seller: TJ Maxx store

Photos attached


----------



## Silkpearl

Sorry, looks like i cant do multiple photos per post....will have to go the slow route. Please bear with me


----------



## Silkpearl

Bv medium


----------



## Silkpearl

ID number


----------



## Silkpearl

Back view


----------



## indiaink

Silkpearl said:


> Back view


At this point, all we need is a photo of the heat stamp of the BV logo in the leather... But this is looking good.


----------



## Silkpearl

One more - zipper pull


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> At this point, all we need is a photo of the heat stamp of the BV logo in the leather... But this is looking good.





Silkpearl said:


> One more - zipper pull



Heat stamp photo...?


----------



## Silkpearl

Stamp


----------



## indiaink

Silkpearl said:


> Stamp


Authentic!  Thanks for providing the photos - hard work!


----------



## Silkpearl

Thanks for the super speedy reply. I got worried when there was no cell phone pocket - the BV website seems to suggest there should be one - in the description of the bag?


----------



## indiaink

Silkpearl said:


> Stamp





Silkpearl said:


> Thanks for the super speedy reply. I got worried when there was no cell phone pocket - the BV website seems to suggest there should be one - in the description of the bag?


The large size does.


----------



## muneed

septembersiren said:


> authentic




Thank you very much.


----------



## Silkpearl

indiaink said:


> The large size does.


Very impressive service, thanks very much for this Indiaink.


----------



## ellsbells1973

hi, could anyone authenticate this please, i bought this privately but as it was reasonably cheap i thought i'd take the gamble
the tag has 
162150 V4621 4200
EPEV  2008 and i think the last part is 5462 A, due to its location its a little hard to work out 
i've done a little home work and things seem to point to a 2008 cobalt card wallet, would just like this clarifying as i can't find anything archived for BV's 2008 season



Bottega veneta intrecciato by ellsbells1973, on Flickr




Bottega veneta by ellsbells1973, on Flickr




Bottega veneta by ellsbells1973, on Flickr




Bottega veneta by ellsbells1973, on Flickr


----------



## Durianne

Hi, I'm new here, and hoping someone can help me authenticate this 2 bags. Thank you.

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Large Intrecciato Black leather Hobo bag 100% Authentic.
Listing number:131133275092
Seller name or ID: water19
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131133275092?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:thank you

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Pale Green Nappa Leather Intrecciato Woven Hobo Handbag
Listing number: 111294086982
Seller name or ID: karem_us2014
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111294086982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
comments: thank you


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





ellsbells1973 said:


> hi, could anyone authenticate this please, i bought this privately but as it was reasonably cheap i thought i'd take the gamble
> the tag has
> 162150 V4621 4200
> EPEV  2008 and i think the last part is 5462 A, due to its location its a little hard to work out
> i've done a little home work and things seem to point to a 2008 cobalt card wallet, would just like this clarifying as i can't find anything archived for BV's 2008 season
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega veneta intrecciato by ellsbells1973, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega veneta by ellsbells1973, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega veneta by ellsbells1973, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega veneta by ellsbells1973, on Flickr


----------



## septembersiren

they are both authentic 
but 
the pale green one has quite a lot of staining in the lining 
to have it cleaned is about $200 
to have it relined is about $350
there is no guarantee that cleaning will take out the stains 





Durianne said:


> Hi, I'm new here, and hoping someone can help me authenticate this 2 bags. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Large Intrecciato Black leather Hobo bag 100% Authentic.
> Listing number:131133275092
> Seller name or ID: water19
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131133275092?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:thank you
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Pale Green Nappa Leather Intrecciato Woven Hobo Handbag
> Listing number: 111294086982
> Seller name or ID: karem_us2014
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111294086982?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> comments: thank you


----------



## Durianne

Thank you septembersiren. That was very kind of you to let me know all the things I should be aware of. Enjoy the rest of your Saturday!


----------



## ellsbells1973

septembersiren said:


> authentic



thanks


----------



## faycai

item name&#65306; BV &#8220;Brique&#8220; wallet
seller&#65306;bondny
item number&#65306; 121277320768
link&#65306;http://www.ebay.com/itm/121277320768?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649
comment&#65306; can anyone help me authenticate this wallet &#65311;thank you


----------



## lizb

Hello everyone,
Just would like your opinion on this item! 

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Black Intrecciato Woven Zipper Tote Handbag EVHB
Listing number: 201029250176
Seller name or ID: linda*s***stuff

Working Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=201029250176&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments: seller has 99.5% positive feedback and only sells authentic items


----------



## indiaink

faycai said:


> item name&#65306; BV Brique wallet
> seller&#65306;bondny
> item number&#65306; 121277320768
> link&#65306;http://www.ebay.com/itm/121277320768?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649
> comment&#65306; can anyone help me authenticate this wallet &#65311;thank you


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

lizb said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just would like your opinion on this item!
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Black Intrecciato Woven Zipper Tote Handbag EVHB
> Listing number: 201029250176
> Seller name or ID: linda*s***stuff
> 
> Working Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1105...em=201029250176&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: seller has 99.5% positive feedback and only sells authentic items


That appeared authentic - we would have needed photos of the white authenticity tag to be sure; however, auction has now ended.


----------



## oladushki

Hi authenticators, please let me know your thoughts on this one, thank you.


Item name: Bottega Veneta Carmine Leather Ball Hobo Bag
Seller: The Luxury Closet 
Link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...ga-veneta-carmine-woven-leather-ball-hobo-bag


----------



## boxermom

oladushki said:


> Hi authenticators, please let me know your thoughts on this one, thank you.
> 
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Carmine Leather Ball Hobo Bag
> Seller: The Luxury Closet
> Link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...ga-veneta-carmine-woven-leather-ball-hobo-bag



This is gorgeous (Carmino is my all time favorite red!) and authentic.


----------



## brage9

Dear Ladies,
With help from you I bought my first BV here in January. Happy with my purchase I now have appertite for more and wonder if you could authenticate the following for me:

Item name: Limited Edition Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Cabat StyleTote

Item number: 281283086722

Seller: coolgal8497

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417dc74982

Thank you!!!


----------



## angelsons

Hi..can you please authenticate this for me...many thanks in advance!

Bottega Veneta Crossbody Leather Handbag
Craislist:  http://denver.craigslist.org/clt/4370161108.html


----------



## boxermom

brage9 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> With help from you I bought my first BV here in January. Happy with my purchase I now have appertite for more and wonder if you could authenticate the following for me:
> 
> Item name: Limited Edition Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Cabat StyleTote
> 
> Item number: 281283086722
> 
> Seller: coolgal8497
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...722?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417dc74982
> 
> Thank you!!!



Authentic


----------



## boxermom

angelsons said:


> Hi..can you please authenticate this for me...many thanks in advance!
> 
> Bottega Veneta Crossbody Leather Handbag
> Craislist:  http://denver.craigslist.org/clt/4370161108.html



Authentic. Probably from the 1990's. The material looks like what they used in the Marco Polo line. I don't own anything from this era but I don't think it's all leather. It wears well, though and has been very popular over the years.


----------



## angelsons

boxermom said:


> Authentic. Probably from the 1990's. The material looks like what they used in the Marco Polo line. I don't own anything from this era but I don't think it's all leather. It wears well, though and has been very popular over the years.


Thank you so much and also for the additional information...you are awesome!!!


----------



## brage9

boxermom said:


> Authentic


Thank you Boxermom, you guys are awsome!


----------



## indiaink

Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Yellow Ostrich Wallet
Seller name or ID: onquestyle
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331095222125?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: What is the color?  I know it's yellow, but what shade - I don't have this code in my master list.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Yellow Ostrich Wallet
> Seller name or ID: onquestyle
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331095222125?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: What is the color?  I know it's yellow, but what shade - I don't have this code in my master list.



Anyone?  I'm very interested in this piece -


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> Anyone?  I'm very interested in this piece -



It's not on my list either. It looks like it could be Sunset? Too bright to be Yolk.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> It's not on my list either. It looks like it could be Sunset? Too bright to be Yolk.



Is it authentic?

Thanks for your response.


----------



## septembersiren

so hard to tell from pictures 
because it is struzzo the color code will be different 
so look at your list and the color  code closest to it will be the color
not every color code makes it to the list 
skin often changes the color code and those variations do not make it to the list


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> so hard to tell from pictures
> because it is struzzo the color code will be different
> so look at your list and the color  code closest to it will be the color
> not every color code makes it to the list
> skin often changes the color code and those variations do not make it to the list


Closest is Assenzio, but if that's the case, this is the brightest yellow for 'green' I've ever seen.

I'm guessing it's authentic???!?!?!

Thanks for your response.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Anyone?  I'm very interested in this piece -


 
I think this peice is also listed on Malleries.

I jsut checked and yes, it is there.  That should give you some comfort.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> I think this peice is also listed on Malleries.


 - thank you.  I saw it there, as well - and in several sites on the web, which sometimes makes me nervous.  It's also on Bonanza.


----------



## Shopluv

Hi, can you please help authentic this wallet for me?

Item: Authentic Bottega Veneta Wallet Nappa French Flap Dark Red
Seller: ombrasha1990 on eBay
Item#: 281281779681
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281281779681

Thanks,


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> - thank you.  I saw it there, as well - and in several sites on the web, which sometimes makes me nervous.  It's also on Bonanza.


 
Perhaps the seller is a member of multiple sites.


----------



## boxermom

Shopluv said:


> Hi, can you please help authentic this wallet for me?
> 
> Item: Authentic Bottega Veneta Wallet Nappa French Flap Dark Red
> Seller: ombrasha1990 on eBay
> Item#: 281281779681
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281281779681
> 
> Thanks,



Normally I'd ask to see the other side of the white tag, but this looks authentic. I think the color is Appia, one of my favorites.


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> Closest is Assenzio, but if that's the case, this is the brightest yellow for 'green' I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm guessing it's authentic???!?!?!
> 
> Thanks for your response.



authentic. did you buy it? It's sold now.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> authentic. did you buy it? It's sold now.


I did.


----------



## Shopluv

boxermom said:


> Normally I'd ask to see the other side of the white tag, but this looks authentic. I think the color is Appia, one of my favorites.



Thanks, boxermom...here's the picture of the other side of the white tag from the seller.


----------



## boxermom

Shopluv said:


> Thanks, boxermom...here's the picture of the other side of the white tag from the seller.



thanks--it's genuine.


----------



## Shopluv

boxermom said:


> thanks--it's genuine.


Thanks again, Boxermom.  I wonder if you know the difference between this color, Appia, and Eclipse.  I had a purse in Eclipse, and I dunno how close these 2 colors look.


----------



## boxermom

Shopluv said:


> Thanks again, Boxermom.  I wonder if you know the difference between this color, Appia, and Eclipse.  I had a purse in Eclipse, and I dunno how close these 2 colors look.



I don't, unfortunately. I just know the Appia is a great brick red that appeals to me. I have a crossbody bag in this color that I plan to take traveling with me this year.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> I don't, unfortunately. I just know the Appia is a great brick red that appeals to me. I have a crossbody bag in this color that I plan to take traveling with me this year.


I found Appia to be more of a rose ... here is my reveal thread for my Appia medium Veneta


----------



## Shopluv

Indiaink, nice pictures and beautiful bags!  Apparently, Eclipse is a much darker red then.  I am glad to have all you lovely ladies here to help out.


----------



## crazybagfan

Hi, kindly assist to authenticate it for me. 

Item: 100% Authentic New Bottega Veneta Women Continental Wallet (Ebano) MSRP 730
Seller: Ishieh119
Item No: 171264358491
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/100-Auth...730-/171264358491?pt=Wallet&hash=item27e026b8

Thanks a million!


----------



## indiaink

crazybagfan said:


> Hi, kindly assist to authenticate it for me.
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic New Bottega Veneta Women Continental Wallet (Ebano) MSRP 730
> Seller: Ishieh119
> Item No: 171264358491
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/100-Auth...730-/171264358491?pt=Wallet&hash=item27e026b8
> 
> Thanks a million!


Authentic.


----------



## Pomeg

septembersiren said:


> the sloane was not made in Nero in Nappa Umbria
> at Least I don't remember it being made in Nero I could be wrong
> what passed for Nero in the Nappa Umbria was a very very dark Navy
> it passed  as black
> Since Authenticity tags are missing from both pieces
> I would say neither is Authentic
> 
> 
> I would love to hear from somebody if you remember the sloane being made in Nero Nappa Umbria



After writing back and forth for some time, the seller and I have finally reached an agreement. I'll return the items asap. Thank you so much for your help !


----------



## nikkifresh2

Nero sloane
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291101695843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Someone has bid on this bag and it does not look right to me, but I am no expert. Can you authenticate?  I would hate for someone to waste their money. 
Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

I am curious to know why you think this isn't right 
I think it is authentic 
it is nappa umbria 
and it is navy blue 





nikkifresh2 said:


> Nero sloane
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291101695843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Someone has bid on this bag and it does not look right to me, but I am no expert. Can you authenticate?  I would hate for someone to waste their money.
> Thanks


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Nero sloane
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291101695843?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Someone has bid on this bag and it does not look right to me, but I am no expert. Can you authenticate?  I would hate for someone to waste their money.
> Thanks





septembersiren said:


> I am curious to know why you think this isn't right
> I think it is authentic
> it is nappa umbria
> and it is navy blue


I think the label is off.  The color code on the label doesn't match the bag, for one thing.


----------



## crazybagfan

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thanks for your speedy response


----------



## lyseiki8

I am curious too about the authenticity.  I don't have a Sloane (and not BV expert) but I notice the lining in Pic 9 is different from Pic 8.  One is fabric and the other looks like Suede.  Just an observation )


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> I am curious too about the authenticity.  I don't have a Sloane (and not BV expert) but I notice the lining in Pic 9 is different from Pic 8.  One is fabric and the other looks like Suede.  Just an observation )


The suede is the lining of the bag; the fabric is the lining of the zippered pocket; not terribly unusual.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> I think the label is off.  The color code on the label doesn't match the bag, for one thing.


I agree with you india.  1520 is most definitely NOT black or navy blue.  It belongs to a completely different colour family (and one of my personal HG colours).  I don't like the look of the authenticity tag, either.


----------



## alayna

Item Name: Light Pink BV Medium
Seller: Private
Pics attached

Appreciate if someone could advise if thia is authentic? Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

alayna said:


> Item Name: Light Pink BV Medium
> Seller: Private
> Pics attached
> 
> Appreciate if someone could advise if thia is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543875
> View attachment 2543876
> View attachment 2543877
> View attachment 2543878
> View attachment 2543879
> View attachment 2543880
> View attachment 2543881


We need a shot of the back side of the white label, and a better, closer straight-on shot of the heat stamp.  Thank you.


----------



## septembersiren

1520 is in the gray family 





V0N1B2 said:


> I agree with you india.  1520 is most definitely NOT black or navy blue.  It belongs to a completely different colour family (and one of my personal HG colours).  I don't like the look of the authenticity tag, either.


----------



## septembersiren

I think the color might be lotus 





alayna said:


> Item Name: Light Pink BV Medium
> Seller: Private
> Pics attached
> 
> Appreciate if someone could advise if thia is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543875
> View attachment 2543876
> View attachment 2543877
> View attachment 2543878
> View attachment 2543879
> View attachment 2543880
> View attachment 2543881


----------



## alayna

indiaink said:


> We need a shot of the back side of the white label, and a better, closer straight-on shot of the heat stamp.  Thank you.




Thanks. Will try to get. Seller not too forthcoming.


----------



## venus0915

Kindly help in authenticating this Bottega. Thank you!

Item Name : Bottega Veneta Intreccilusion Tote Nylon Violet
Item Number:131137775758
Seller : crumpy.dog
Link : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/131137775758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## indiaink

venus0915 said:


> Kindly help in authenticating this Bottega. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name : Bottega Veneta Intreccilusion Tote Nylon Violet
> Item Number:131137775758
> Seller : crumpy.dog
> Link : http://www.ebay.ph/itm/131137775758?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Authentic.


----------



## venus0915

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


 Thanks a lot! You are an angel


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Please authenticate both items. 

Item Name : KEY CHAIN HOLDER ,WHITE LEATHER


Item Number:141223779654


Seller : 77katina


http://m.ebay.com/itm/141223779654?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

And this one...

Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Appia (purple) Key Chain Ring

Item number:231182217946

Seller:  aussieanaya2012

http://m.ebay.com/itm/231182217946?cmd=VISPEC

TIA!!


----------



## septembersiren

they both look authentic 
I would stay away from the white one it will get dirty 





Buckeyemommy said:


> Please authenticate both items.
> 
> Item Name : KEY CHAIN HOLDER ,WHITE LEATHER
> 
> 
> Item Number:141223779654
> 
> 
> Seller : 77katina
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/141223779654?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> And this one...
> 
> Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Appia (purple) Key Chain Ring
> 
> Item number:231182217946
> 
> Seller:  aussieanaya2012
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/231182217946?cmd=VISPEC
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

septembersiren said:


> they both look authentic
> 
> I would stay away from the white one it will get dirty




Thanks!  I agree about the white.


----------



## bb08536

Please authenticate this item. 

Item Name : Ebano new pyramid


Item Number:??


Seller : 
 oakeast 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...id=100033&prg=9209&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=291101695843


----------



## indiaink

bb08536 said:


> Please authenticate this item.
> 
> Item Name : Ebano new pyramid
> 
> 
> Item Number:??
> 
> 
> Seller :
> oakeast
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...id=100033&prg=9209&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=291101695843


 This is authentic.  The color is actually 'moro', ebano's darker brother.  Many consider 'ebano' to be the color of milk chocolate, and 'moro' to be the color of dark chocolate.


----------



## bb08536

indiaink said:


> This is authentic.  The color is actually 'moro', ebano's darker brother.  Many consider 'ebano' to be the color of milk chocolate, and 'moro' to be the color of dark chocolate.


Good to know.  Thank you so much!


----------



## septembersiren

It s nappa umbria 
in great conditon also 





bb08536 said:


> Please authenticate this item.
> 
> Item Name : Ebano new pyramid
> 
> 
> Item Number:??
> 
> 
> Seller :
> oakeast
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...id=100033&prg=9209&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=291101695843


----------



## Durianne

Can someone help me authenticate this item please. Thank you

Item Name: Authetic Chocolate Bottega Veneta Handbag Sz Small. Great Condition!!!
Listing number:181353057026
Seller name or ID: zhang.sue
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181353057026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:Thank you


----------



## Durianne

and this one also. Thank you

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Black Nero Medium Hobo Nappa
Listing number:181354982747
Seller name or ID: nikkifresh2
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181354982747&fromMakeTrack=true
Comments:Thank you


----------



## boxermom

Durianne said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this item please. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Authetic Chocolate Bottega Veneta Handbag Sz Small. Great Condition!!!
> Listing number:181353057026
> Seller name or ID: zhang.sue
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181353057026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:Thank you



authentic. The dimensions and code on the tag show that this is the medium Veneta.


----------



## boxermom

Durianne said:


> and this one also. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Black Nero Medium Hobo Nappa
> Listing number:181354982747
> Seller name or ID: nikkifresh2
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181354982747&fromMakeTrack=true
> Comments:Thank you



also authentic medium Veneta.


----------



## Durianne

Thank you boxermom.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





Durianne said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this item please. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Authetic Chocolate Bottega Veneta Handbag Sz Small. Great Condition!!!
> Listing number:181353057026
> Seller name or ID: zhang.sue
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181353057026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:Thank you


----------



## Durianne

Thank you septembersiren


----------



## LuvClassics

Would someone be able to authenticate this older Medium Veneta in Oceano?


----------



## indiaink

LuvClassics said:


> Would someone be able to authenticate this older Medium Veneta in Oceano?


Pretty faded, but it's authentic.  From the S/S 08 season...


----------



## LuvClassics

Thank you Indiaink!  It IS really faded but was such a bargain I couldn't help myself!  I wish they would bring Oceano back.  It's such a versatile blue.


----------



## bb08536

Can someone help me authenticate this item please. Thank you!

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Bella
Listing number:181351339058
Seller name or ID: nikkifresh2
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181351339058
Comments:Thank you


----------



## indiaink

bb08536 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this item please. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Bella
> Listing number:181351339058
> Seller name or ID: nikkifresh2
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181351339058
> Comments:Thank you


Authentic from a nice seller.


----------



## 22922

Can anyone help me authenticate these hobos?

*Item Name: *Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Silver Hobo Shoulder Bag Medium Size #2415 
Listing number: 
321344299560
   Seller name or ID: authentic-brandshop-tokyos
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-Silver-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Medium-Size-2415-/321344299560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad19ce228 

*Item name:* Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO NAPPA Woven Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse T217
Listing nr: 161248260824
Sellers name:  citygirl33 
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258b2532d8

I'm new to this forum so I hope I posted in the right thread. Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

22922 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate these hobos?
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Silver Hobo Shoulder Bag Medium Size #2415
> Listing number:
> 321344299560
> Seller name or ID: authentic-brandshop-tokyos
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-Silver-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Medium-Size-2415-/321344299560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad19ce228
> 
> *Item name:* Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO NAPPA Woven Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse T217
> Listing nr: 161248260824
> Sellers name:  citygirl33
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258b2532d8
> 
> I'm new to this forum so I hope I posted in the right thread. Thanks in advance!


The first appears authentic, although we like to see the heat stamp photo to be sure, if you could ask the seller for that.  Also they note "silver" in the title of the auction, when this is a black (nero) bag.

The second is authentic.


----------



## septembersiren

I would ask the seller for pictures of the actual bag they are talking about 
the bag that is pictured seems to be authentic but it is nero and the tag states nero 
where is the silver? 
I would pass on this if they don't provide pictures of the "silver" bag 
the 2nd bag seems to be authentic also 







22922 said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate these hobos?
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Silver Hobo Shoulder Bag Medium Size #2415
> Listing number:
> 321344299560
> Seller name or ID: authentic-brandshop-tokyos
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-Silver-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Medium-Size-2415-/321344299560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad19ce228
> 
> *Item name:* Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO NAPPA Woven Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse T217
> Listing nr: 161248260824
> Sellers name:  citygirl33
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...824?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258b2532d8
> 
> I'm new to this forum so I hope I posted in the right thread. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lyseiki8

BV experts:
This wallet was from a consignment store.  Can you please advise if this is authentic?  Thanks a lot! I can post more pics if you need more.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## 22922

Thank you so so much! And could you also tell me the size of the second BV? 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/161248260824?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you so much!


----------



## lyseiki8

Here are more pics ..  Thank you very much!


----------



## indiaink

Nm


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi indiaink .. Is your posting "nm"  a reply to my posting ?


----------



## lyseiki8

:giggles::giggles:


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi indiaink .. Is your posting "nm"  a reply to my posting ?


Nope.


----------



## 22922

Was it a reply to my post?  What size is nm?


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi again, 

Just wondering if someone here could help me with the authenticity of this BV wallet.  I  have a week to decide before returning it.

Another issue is there is (perfume) smell when I removed it from the dust bag.  Would anyone know how to get rid of that?  [I once had a LV bag and per advice from a TPF member here, it was gone after I placed baking soda overnight].  The case here is exterior and it concerns the leather.  

Any opinion will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

22922 said:


> Was it a reply to my post?  What size is nm?


NM means 'never mind'


----------



## lyseiki8

indiaink said:


> NM means 'never mind'



Hahahaha ...


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> BV experts:
> This wallet was from a consignment store.  Can you please advise if this is authentic?  Thanks a lot! I can post more pics if you need more.  Thanks again!!!



Authentic. The circled BV stamp means it originally came from an official :BV outlet shop. 

Regarding a perfume smell, I've never had any luck removing something like that. Maybe others can share their advice. I've learned to ask about any odors because I'm allergic to many smells.


----------



## boxermom

22922 said:


> Thank you so so much! And could you also tell me the size of the second BV?
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/161248260824?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you so much!



Authentic medium Veneta. And the seller states that original price is $3000--that's wrong. The BV online site can tell you what the price for a medium is now, but even the large doesn't cost that much.


----------



## blueiris

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Another issue is there is (perfume) smell when I removed it from the dust bag.  Would anyone know how to get rid of that?  [I once had a LV bag and per advice from a TPF member here, it was gone after I placed baking soda overnight].  The case here is exterior and it concerns the leather.
> 
> Any opinion will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.



You could try placing the wallet inside a large, sealed container (like a jumbo Ziploc bag, or a clean, odorless Tupperware-type container) along with an open container of baking soda.  I'd leave it overnight or even a whole day.  If that doesn't work, you could try coffee grounds to neutralize the perfume, but you run the risk of a light coffee scent--which I would prefer to old perfume, but others might disagree).

Or (I'd actually try this first), on a nice day (low-humidity, no rain, not too hot, in the shade), you could try leaving it outside in fresh air on an open-air rack (like a mesh sweater drying rack, or a cookie cooling rack--something to let air circulate on the top and bottom).  Bring it inside for the evening and repeat the next day, if it needs it.

Also, I would launder and air-out the dust cover.

Good luck!


----------



## lyseiki8

boxermom said:


> Authentic. The circled BV stamp means it originally came from an official :BV outlet shop.
> 
> Regarding a perfume smell, I've never had any luck removing something like that. Maybe others can share their advice. I've learned to ask about any odors because I'm allergic to many smells.


Hi boxermom - Thank you!  Thanks for your time.  I will keep the wallet if I can get over the smell .. 

p/s:  I am hyper-sensitive to smell too.  This morning I stepped into a Chase branch and what greeted me was a strong pungent smell which I believe it came from the carpet.  I cannot help but walked to one of the tellers and told him my 'discovery'.


----------



## lyseiki8

blueiris said:


> You could try placing the wallet inside a large, sealed container (like a jumbo Ziploc bag, or a clean, odorless Tupperware-type container) along with an open container of baking soda.  I'd leave it overnight or even a whole day.  If that doesn't work, you could try coffee grounds to neutralize the perfume, but you run the risk of a light coffee scent--which I would prefer to old perfume, but others might disagree).
> 
> Or (I'd actually try this first), on a nice day (low-humidity, no rain, not too hot, in the shade), you could try leaving it outside in fresh air on an open-air rack (like a mesh sweater drying rack, or a cookie cooling rack--something to let air circulate on the top and bottom).  Bring it inside for the evening and repeat the next day, if it needs it.
> 
> Also, I would launder and air-out the dust cover.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi blueiris - Great suggestion!  I love coffee and I will try that    I will keep everyone posted.  Have a nice weekend!


----------



## bleuchoco

Hi everyone,

I'm again on the hunt for a preloved BV bag. I found a cervo hobo in black in a private sale. I asked the seller for a picture of the authenticity tag but she said, this bag hasn't got a tag. So is it true: does the cervo hobo come without an authenticity tag?

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## septembersiren

all authentic BV come with authenticity tags 
it is possible she doesn't know where to look for it 
or the previous owner cut it out (although the only reason I can think anyone would do this would be stupidity)
Ask her to look in the seam in the pocket 
also please refer to post #1 in this thread for the pictures we need to authenticate 





bleuchoco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm again on the hunt for a preloved BV bag. I found a cervo hobo in black in a private sale. I asked the seller for a picture of the authenticity tag but she said, this bag hasn't got a tag. So is it true: does the cervo hobo come without an authenticity tag?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help


----------



## vastrianta

please help me authenticate this bag

title:Bottega Veneta hand bag - Intrecciato leather medium size - tan leather AUTH
seller: cafellowes 
item number: 171273505727
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27e0b24bbf


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> title:Bottega Veneta hand bag - Intrecciato leather medium size - tan leather AUTH
> seller: cafellowes
> item number: 171273505727
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27e0b24bbf


This looks good - BUT - we need to see the authenticity tag which will be inside the zippered pocket, sewn into a seam.  Please ask the seller for a photo of the front/back of that tag.


----------



## vastrianta

indiaink said:


> This looks good - BUT - we need to see the authenticity tag which will be inside the zippered pocket, sewn into a seam.  Please ask the seller for a photo of the front/back of that tag.


thank you very much


----------



## sohovillage

Please authenticate this Bottega Veneta dark navy bag I purchased from a consignment store. Thanks so much in advance for taking the time! 
<p>


<P>

<p>

<p>

<p>

<p>

<p>


----------



## indiaink

sohovillage said:


> Please authenticate this Bottega Veneta dark navy bag I purchased from a consignment store. Thanks so much in advance for taking the time!
> <p>
> 
> 
> <P>
> 
> <p>
> 
> <p>
> 
> <p>
> 
> <p>
> 
> <p>


Oh, you lucky woman - you have an authentic China (blue) Cervo Hobo from the F/W 2010 season - I also have one!  We are bag twins!  Congrats on your lucky find!


----------



## vastrianta

the seller has uploaded the photo of the tag. she says  will not share full series codes as they are used for fraud to make copy bags.


----------



## vastrianta

pleas help me authenticate this even though the listing has ended

title:Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Brown Nappa Leather Medium Hobo Bag
seller: mkerr24
item number: 121298030574
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


thanks in advance


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> title:Bottega Veneta hand bag - Intrecciato leather medium size - tan leather AUTH
> seller: cafellowes
> item number: 171273505727
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...27?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27e0b24bbf





indiaink said:


> This looks good - BUT - we need to see the authenticity tag which will be inside the zippered pocket, sewn into a seam.  Please ask the seller for a photo of the front/back of that tag.





vastrianta said:


> thank you very much





vastrianta said:


> the seller has uploaded the photo of the tag. she says  will not share full series codes as they are used for fraud to make copy bags.


It's authentic.


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> pleas help me authenticate this even though the listing has ended
> 
> title:Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Brown Nappa Leather Medium Hobo Bag
> seller: mkerr24
> item number: 121298030574
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> thanks in advance


Authentic, but notice the broken weave in the one photo ... in case seller relists it.  You can find one not damaged.


----------



## latetothe game

Hi,

I have been lurking here for a long time and reading all your informative posts in the various threads. I am possibly take the plunge. Could you please authenticate and tell me your thoughts on the following. Thank you in advance for your time and knowledge.

TITLE: Auth Bottega Veneta Leather Woven Classic Large Size Hobo $ 2395 in grey gray

SELLER: emd-81

ITEM NUMBER: 351030170311

LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/35103017031...op=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_nkw=351030170311&_rdc=1


----------



## boxermom

latetothe game said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been lurking here for a long time and reading all your informative posts in the various threads. I am possibly take the plunge. Could you please authenticate and tell me your thoughts on the following. Thank you in advance for your time and knowledge.
> 
> TITLE: Auth Bottega Veneta Leather Woven Classic Large Size Hobo $ 2395 in grey gray
> 
> SELLER: emd-81
> 
> ITEM NUMBER: 351030170311
> 
> LINK:http://www.ebay.com/itm/35103017031...op=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_nkw=351030170311&_rdc=1



It's authentic. The color name is Matita which was very much in demand in 2009 when it came out for the summer and fall collections. One of the more popular greys.


----------



## latetothe game

Thank you so much for your reply including info on the color.  I am very grateful.


----------



## nikkifresh2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item19ea78e9dd

Is there such a color as faded blue?
Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

the color looks like Baltic to me 




nikkifresh2 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item19ea78e9dd
> 
> Is there such a color as faded blue?
> Thanks


----------



## sohovillage

indiaink said:


> Oh, you lucky woman - you have an authentic China (blue) Cervo Hobo from the F/W 2010 season - I also have one!  We are bag twins!  Congrats on your lucky find!


Thank you indiaink for taking the time to authenticate!!!


----------



## vastrianta

i would really appreciate your help (again!)

title: Gorgeous Authentic Bottega Veneta Intreciato Chocolate Brown Leather Handbag!!!
seller: jbronsther8rov 
itme number: 171275418203
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171275418203?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> i would really appreciate your help (again!)
> 
> title: Gorgeous Authentic Bottega Veneta Intreciato Chocolate Brown Leather Handbag!!!
> seller: jbronsther8rov
> itme number: 171275418203
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171275418203?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic.  Unless you are really pinched for $, I'd pass on this.  There's some serious wear on this bag around the zipper, as the seller shows in the photo.  Save your money and buy better condition, you deserve it.


----------



## monidda

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA ICONIC WOVEN LEATHER NAPPA UMBRIA SLOANE HOBO HANDBAG BAG

Listing number:#191099266536

Seller name or ID: brewersbobble (1785  )
100% Positive Feedback

Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191099266536?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Comments: would you help my identify authenticity of this bag please? Many thanks


----------



## indiaink

monidda said:


> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA ICONIC WOVEN LEATHER NAPPA UMBRIA SLOANE HOBO HANDBAG BAG
> 
> Listing number:#191099266536
> 
> Seller name or ID: brewersbobble (1785  )
> 100% Positive Feedback
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191099266536?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments: would you help my identify authenticity of this bag please? Many thanks


We need to see photos of the white authenticity label that will be sewn into a seam inside the zippered pocket before making a sure determination, but otherwise this looks good.


----------



## monidda

indiaink said:


> We need to see photos of the white authenticity label that will be sewn into a seam inside the zippered pocket before making a sure determination, but otherwise this looks good.


Thank you indiaink for quick reply I have asked for more photos of the tag specifically so I will add those as soon as I have them. I really appreciate your help


----------



## purse mommy

Item name Black Bottega Veneta Sloane
Item number 291109170577
Seller name art4life36
working link http://www.ebay.com/itm/291109170577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Is this authentic


----------



## purse mommy

Item name:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Shoulder Bag BK Leather Italy Vintage 
Item number:  231183431203
working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231183431203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Is this authentic.  I'm new to Bottega  Thank you


----------



## indiaink

purse mommy said:


> Item name Black Bottega Veneta Sloane
> Item number 291109170577
> Seller name art4life36
> working link http://www.ebay.com/itm/291109170577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Is this authentic


Something looks off on this one, I'd wait for another opinion...


----------



## indiaink

purse mommy said:


> Item name:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Shoulder Bag BK Leather Italy Vintage
> Item number:  231183431203
> working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231183431203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Is this authentic.  I'm new to Bottega  Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Something looks off on this one, I'd wait for another opinion...


I remember this bag.  See post #368
Unless someone dyed it, it has the incorrect colour code. Even still... the colour of the lining would also be incorrect for 1520 - wasn't it a light pinky colour?
*plus a little more than just the wrong colour code


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> Something looks off on this one, I'd wait for another opinion...





V0N1B2 said:


> I remember this bag.  See post #368
> Unless someone dyed it, it has the incorrect colour code. Even still... the colour of the lining would also be incorrect for 1520 - wasn't it a light pinky colour?
> *plus a little more than just the wrong colour code


Good catch, I thought that looked familiar!


----------



## boxermom

purse mommy said:


> Item name Black Bottega Veneta Sloane
> Item number 291109170577
> Seller name art4life36
> working link http://www.ebay.com/itm/291109170577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Is this authentic



I agree with India on this one;  some details look suspect. I wouldn't take a chance on it.

p.s. just saw Von's comments. That seals it--pass on this bag!


----------



## purse mommy

boxermom said:


> I agree with India on this one;  some details look suspect. I wouldn't take a chance on it.
> 
> p.s. just saw Von's comments. That seals it--pass on this bag!


Thanks Guys, I'm new to Bottega and appreciate the help


----------



## purse mommy

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thanks indiaink appreciate the help


----------



## septembersiren

regardless if this is authentic or not 
I would pass on it 
It has torn fettuce 
this can be an expensive repair 





purse mommy said:


> Item name Black Bottega Veneta Sloane
> Item number 291109170577
> Seller name art4life36
> working link http://www.ebay.com/itm/291109170577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Is this authentic


----------



## septembersiren

regardless if this is authentic or not 
I would pass on it 
It has torn fettuce 
this can be an expensive repair 





purse mommy said:


> Item name Black Bottega Veneta Sloane
> Item number 291109170577
> Seller name art4life36
> working link http://www.ebay.com/itm/291109170577?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Is this authentic


----------



## redsnoopy04

*Hi everyone, can someone have a look at this one?  Thanks in advance!*

*Item Name: AuthBOTTEGA VENETA Nero/Brack Intrecciato Nappa Campana Hobo Shoulder Bag 
Listing number: *171233445656
*Seller name or ID: atlantis-tokyo
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AuthBOTTEGA-...656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de4f0718
*


----------



## indiaink

redsnoopy04 said:


> *Hi everyone, can someone have a look at this one?  Thanks in advance!*
> 
> *Item Name: AuthBOTTEGA VENETA Nero/Brack Intrecciato Nappa Campana Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: *171233445656
> *Seller name or ID: atlantis-tokyo
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AuthBOTTEGA-...656?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de4f0718
> *


The heat stamp looks good, but we need to see that white authenticity label inside the zippered pocket, both sides, before we can make a determination.


----------



## redsnoopy04

indiaink said:


> The heat stamp looks good, but we need to see that white authenticity label inside the zippered pocket, both sides, before we can make a determination.


 
Thanks indiaink, I will request from seller.  Have a ncie day.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: bottega key ring
Seller: tokyo_collection
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B..._Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item1c3db9f143
Comments: do they usually get this worn with use?


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: bottega key ring
> Seller: tokyo_collection
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B..._Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item1c3db9f143
> Comments: do they usually get this worn with use?



The ones that I use the most (Ebano, for example) are very worn. It doesn't show as much on the dark colors unless you examine closely; it shows up a lot on this bright pink. But to me, this is normal if you used it on your everyday bag..


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: bottega key ring
> Seller: tokyo_collection
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B..._Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item1c3db9f143
> Comments: do they usually get this worn with use?


This is authentic.

Not sure how we'd know how the owner treated this, so I can't answer your question about wear.  For instance, if she/he regularly threw it on the ground and stomped on it, or threw it out the car window and then ran over it, or allowed her dog to chew on it - I mean, we just don't know.


----------



## grietje

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: bottega key ring
> Seller: tokyo_collection
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B..._Camera_Straps_Hand_Grips&hash=item1c3db9f143
> Comments: do they usually get this worn with use?





Not commenting on authenticity but I have a key chain in Shock (which might be the same color) and it's gotten pretty dirty from daily use.  I've had it about two years.


----------



## nikkifresh2

grietje said:


> Not commenting on authenticity but I have a key chain in Shock (which might be the same color) and it's gotten pretty dirty from daily use.  I've had it about two years.




Does the wear bother you?  Do you still use it?  Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

I have a nero one lanyard and it looks as good as the day I got it 
I have a noce one also which is black with wear and handling


----------



## redsnoopy04

Found another one, can you please have a look?  Thanks!

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Large Campana Ebano Classic Brown
Listing number:MAL356141259
Seller name or ID: Love That Bag
Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...mpana-ebano-classic-brown-i-141259-s-356.html
Comments: Found this other one in the Large size but not sure if Malleries is OK for authenticating.  Concerned about the shoulder drop, will this be more "roomy" than a Medium size?


----------



## indiaink

redsnoopy04 said:


> Found another one, can you please have a look?  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Large Campana Ebano Classic Brown
> Listing number:MAL356141259
> Seller name or ID: Love That Bag
> Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...mpana-ebano-classic-brown-i-141259-s-356.html
> Comments: Found this other one in the Large size but not sure if Malleries is OK for authenticating.  Concerned about the shoulder drop, will this be more "roomy" than a Medium size?


OH yeah this is authentic.  Love That Bag is also a valued member of tPF - she's the world's best enabler, I swear!

Yes, it will be more roomy than the medium size.


----------



## redsnoopy04

indiaink said:


> OH yeah this is authentic.  Love That Bag is also a valued member of tPF - she's the world's best enabler, I swear!
> 
> Yes, it will be more roomy than the medium size.



Awesome!  Thanks indiaink...what to do what to do...LOL..I already went over my quota for the year after that splurge with an LV...


----------



## grietje

nikkifresh2 said:


> Does the wear bother you?  Do you still use it?  Thanks



Here is my Shock key chain. It's used every single day.  Gets tossed in the glass bowl where we keep keys, in the car, in my bag, in my gym bag.  In terms of does it bother me, not really.  Sure I'd like it to be new but I figure it's used everyday so the wear is expected.  I might get a new one in late May if the boutique has a sale and there's a color I like.


----------



## redsnoopy04

indiaink said:


> OH yeah this is authentic.  Love That Bag is also a valued member of tPF - she's the world's best enabler, I swear!
> 
> Yes, it will be more roomy than the medium size.


Hi All, I was looking at my previous request and for some reason, it appears like this is another one as the item # seems different and I could swear pricing is also changed!  Could this be another one?

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Large Campana Ebano Classic Brown
Listing #: MAL356148221
Seller Name or ID: Love That Bag
Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...mpana-ebano-classic-brown-i-148221-s-356.html

Thank you so much!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Item Name:  BV Paille Novulato Large Veneta
Listing No.:  171279696258
Seller Name:  Ishiel88
Working Link:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171279696258?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment:   Does anyone know what color is 9340?
Thanks as always!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

[QUOTE--- Adding better picture of tag..


----------



## Tarhls

Bottega Veneta Leather Woven Small Shoulder Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f327bb7e9
Item # 271429908457
Seller: wakki_takki

TIA


----------



## boxermom

redsnoopy04 said:


> Hi All, I was looking at my previous request and for some reason, it appears like this is another one as the item # seems different and I could swear pricing is also changed!  Could this be another one?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Large Campana Ebano Classic Brown
> Listing #: MAL356148221
> Seller Name or ID: Love That Bag
> Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...mpana-ebano-classic-brown-i-148221-s-356.html
> 
> Thank you so much!



this is authentic. I don't know about the other listing, but I'll go back and check.

Unless I'm looking in the wrong place, the prices are the same. They appear to be the same bag.


----------



## boxermom

CaliforniaGal said:


> Item Name:  BV Paille Novulato Large Veneta
> Listing No.:  171279696258
> Seller Name:  Ishiel88
> Working Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171279696258?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment:   Does anyone know what color is 9340?
> Thanks as always!



9340 is Paille. I am puzzled by this bag. I have a Novulato in Paille with this color code and the color is much lighter--like a blonde/light tan mix in the weave. I don't know if this has weathered to the darker color the photos show or if the camera and lighting makes it look darker. It looks authentic but I've never seen one this dark.


----------



## boxermom

Tarhls said:


> Bottega Veneta Leather Woven Small Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3f327bb7e9
> Item # 271429908457
> Seller: wakki_takki
> 
> TIA



I see no warning signs but we always like to see the heatstamp inside the bag. Thanks!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

boxermom said:


> 9340 is Paille. I am puzzled by this bag. I have a Novulato in Paille with this color code and the color is much lighter--like a blonde/light tan mix in the weave. I don't know if this has weathered to the darker color the photos show or if the camera and lighting makes it look darker. It looks authentic but I've never seen one this dark.


Thank you so much...
 Yes I have seen the yellow-er ones too .. seller says pictures are good representation of color.   It looks darker, almost noce-ish?   I am in love so ... you know!


----------



## boxermom

CaliforniaGal said:


> Thank you so much...
> Yes I have seen the yellow-er ones too .. seller says pictures are good representation of color.   It looks darker, almost noce-ish?   I am in love so ... you know!



It's possible this was a bag in Asia or Europe. The texture of the weave is so lovely. I have to say this is my favorite BV in my collection (not that mine is huge) and the one that gets the most compliments. I've had SA's in stores stop me and compliment the bag!


----------



## redsnoopy04

boxermom said:


> this is authentic. I don't know about the other listing, but I'll go back and check.
> 
> Unless I'm looking in the wrong place, the prices are the same. They appear to be the same bag.


 
Thanks boxermom.


----------



## missmiu

Hi Ladies, can someone please authenticate this for me:  

*Item Name:*New $2750 Bottega Veneta Maxi Woven Quetsc Nappa Leather Hobo Bag* Listing number: *181363544743*
Seller name or ID: *shop_authenticfashion4less*
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/181363544743?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
Comments:* Thanks in advance!


----------



## septembersiren

I think this authentic 
I would have liked to see the other side of the white tag
I don't see any warning signs 
It is a maxi Veneta






missmiu said:


> Hi Ladies, can someone please authenticate this for me:
> 
> *Item Name:*New $2750 Bottega Veneta Maxi Woven Quetsc Nappa Leather Hobo Bag* Listing number: *181363544743*
> Seller name or ID: *shop_authenticfashion4less*
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/181363544743?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> Comments:* Thanks in advance!


----------



## missmiu

septembersiren said:


> I think this authentic
> I would have liked to see the other side of the white tag
> I don't see any warning signs
> It is a maxi Veneta



Thank you!  I'll try to get a picture of the other side of the tag to be certain.


----------



## shurouq

hello there , 

i would love to get this bag authenticated please.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta  Yellow  Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag

Seller name or ID: private seller

Comments: seller claims there is no box because it is purchased from Neiman Marcus


----------



## boxermom

shurouq said:


> hello there ,
> 
> i would love to get this bag authenticated please.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta  Yellow  Intrecciato Nappa Cross Body Bag
> 
> Seller name or ID: private seller
> 
> Comments: seller claims there is no box because it is purchased from Neiman Marcus



Authentic. I love this style. Most of my bags have come without boxes, so that's fairly common.


----------



## closuitm

I just bought this lovely bag used and it looks authentic to me. 
PICTURES: http://imgur.com/a/4cZid#0

not familiar with the authenticity tag in the side of the pocket seam - never seen before on a Bottega Veneta bag.
Seems to be made of very soft pebbled leather and very sturdy handle. 
The rivets are covered in leather too, not enamel.
Lined in genuine suede. Stitching looks even and good. There's a center seam in the bottom, which is a nice detail.

any opinions on its authenticity would be appreciated


----------



## indiaink

closuitm said:


> I just bought this lovely bag used and it looks authentic to me.
> PICTURES: http://imgur.com/a/4cZid#0
> 
> not familiar with the authenticity tag in the side of the pocket seam - never seen before on a Bottega Veneta bag.
> Seems to be made of very soft pebbled leather and very sturdy handle.
> The rivets are covered in leather too, not enamel.
> Lined in genuine suede. Stitching looks even and good. There's a center seam in the bottom, which is a nice detail.
> 
> any opinions on its authenticity would be appreciated


This is an authentic Cervo (deerskin) bag in excellent condition. The tag indicates it is pre-2007, I believe.  Good find! Love the color!


----------



## purse mommy

septembersiren said:


> regardless if this is authentic or not
> I would pass on it
> It has torn fettuce
> this can be an expensive repair


Thanks for your help


----------



## monidda

monidda said:


> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA ICONIC WOVEN LEATHER NAPPA UMBRIA SLOANE HOBO HANDBAG BAG
> 
> Listing number:#191099266536
> 
> Seller name or ID: brewersbobble (1785  )
> 100% Positive Feedback
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191099266536?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments: would you help my identify authenticity of this bag please? Many thanks


Finlly I have pictures of the inside tag, I am hoping you will give me the go ahead


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 






monidda said:


> Finlly I have pictures of the inside tag, I am hoping you will give me the go ahead


----------



## monidda

septembersiren said:


> authentic


Thank you so much, I cannot express how grateful I am for all your help with my queries on this forum, you are all amazing


----------



## MaliaNia

Hello Ladies,

Would like to request if the following is authentic.

Item Name:
Bottega Veneta Brown Woven Leather Large Slouchy Hobo Bag
 Listing number: 161261974524
Seller name or ID:  luxury.garage.sale
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161261974524?redirect=mobile

Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





MaliaNia said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Would like to request if the following is authentic.
> 
> Item Name:
> Bottega Veneta Brown Woven Leather Large Slouchy Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 161261974524
> Seller name or ID:  luxury.garage.sale
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161261974524?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mistnrain

Hello!

If someone could authenticate this for me, I'd be very grateful (as I've heard mixed stories about therealreal)

*Item Name:* Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Key Case 
* Seller name or ID: *TheRealReal
* Working Link to pictures: *https://www.therealreal.com/products/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-key-case*

Thank you!!
*


----------



## boxermom

mistnrain said:


> Hello!
> 
> If someone could authenticate this for me, I'd be very grateful (as I've heard mixed stories about therealreal)
> 
> *Item Name:* Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Key Case
> * Seller name or ID: *TheRealReal
> * Working Link to pictures: *https://www.therealreal.com/products/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-key-case*
> 
> Thank you!!
> *



It looks like you need to *join* the site to look at anything. Is there any way to post the photos from the site? From what little I could see they didn't include the photos we need to examine:  the heatstamp and both sides of the white authenticity tag. But maybe those photos are hidden behind the large sign-in box.


----------



## mistnrain

boxermom said:


> It looks like you need to *join* the site to look at anything. Is there any way to post the photos from the site? From what little I could see they didn't include the photos we need to examine:  the heatstamp and both sides of the white authenticity tag. But maybe those photos are hidden behind the large sign-in box.



Oh I forgot about their sign in thing. Hm I now realise the heat stamp and authenticity tag aren't included - I'll ask them if they have those pictures, or consider it a red flag. 

The only possibly useful(?) picture:
https://product-images2.therealreal.com/BOT20281_6_enlarged.jpg


----------



## boxermom

mistnrain said:


> Oh I forgot about their sign in thing. Hm I now realise the heat stamp and authenticity tag aren't included - I'll ask them if they have those pictures, or consider it a red flag.
> 
> The only possibly useful(?) picture:
> https://product-images2.therealreal.com/BOT20281_6_enlarged.jpg



thanks for that photo. we'll still need the heatstamp and white tag. I wish sellers would always include them but often they dont'.


----------



## nikkifresh2

grietje said:


> Here is my Shock key chain. It's used every single day.  Gets tossed in the glass bowl where we keep keys, in the car, in my bag, in my gym bag.  In terms of does it bother me, not really.  Sure I'd like it to be new but I figure it's used everyday so the wear is expected.  I might get a new one in late May if the boutique has a sale and there's a color I like.




Thanks for the picture. Love the color!  I bought the lanyard and love it, but don't know if it's shock. What color do you guys think it is. Here are pictures with and without flash bit is purplish.


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Thanks for the picture. Love the color!  I bought the lanyard and love it, but don't know if it's shock. What color do you guys think it is. Here are pictures with and without flash bit is purplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563928
> View attachment 2563929



which photo is closer to the real color? the original listing shows a color different from the 2 photos above. I don't know what it might be. Don't know if it's bright enough to be Shock.


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Thanks for the picture. Love the color!  I bought the lanyard and love it, but don't know if it's shock. What color do you guys think it is. Here are pictures with and without flash bit is purplish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563928
> View attachment 2563929


Your best bet is to take a photo in the natural light - outside (out of the bright sun) or on a window sill (on a sunny day, so the light from outside is enough to provide light without a flash).


----------



## nikkifresh2

boxermom said:


> which photo is closer to the real color? the original listing shows a color different from the 2 photos above. I don't know what it might be. Don't know if it's bright enough to be Shock.




I would say closer to the darker one. It is hard to capture.


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> I would say closer to the darker one. It is hard to capture.



I'm guessing and I'm not as good as others here about colors, but maybe it's Ametiste? You might want to check the reference section for colors to see what it matches best.

 I always have a hard time getting a photo to truly represent the color. Indiaink is great at getting the true color in a photo.


----------



## nikkifresh2

indiaink said:


> Your best bet is to take a photo in the natural light - outside (out of the bright sun) or on a window sill (on a sunny day, so the light from outside is enough to provide light without a flash).




Here's a picture in the sun.


----------



## grietje

Based on the photo above I think Boxermom is right with Ametiste. They were close but Shock is quite bright.  Before that I though perhaps Orchid but that color has a lot more purple in it.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Thanks!


----------



## sherylin

nikkifresh2 said:


> Here's a picture in the sun.
> View attachment 2564613



Here's a picture of my Ametiste coin case pictured with Truffle cervo hobo. Taken in natural light.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi Ladies:  I bought a couple of BV bags from a consignment store last year.  I was giving each one a "conditioning" this morning and the tag in this particular BV makes me wonder - What do you ladies think?  Also, is there a name to this BV?  Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi Ladies:  I bought a couple of BV bags from a consignment store last year.  I was giving each one a "conditioning" this morning and the tag in this particular BV makes me wonder - What do you ladies think?  Also, is there a name to this BV?  Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you!


The tag looks good.  I have no idea about a name.


----------



## miiko

hello

please help me looking at this item

*Item Name:  Blue Bottega Veneta Handbag

Listing number: 281301077642

Seller name or ID: 77familyman

Working Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281301077642?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
*

Thanks

Miiko


----------



## UTgirl0224

Hi all! I'm considering buying this BV Cervo Bag on Ebay but wasn't sure whether it was authentic or not... the seller seems reputable but I thought that maybe someone here could help me out... Thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321366187836


----------



## boxermom

miiko said:


> hello
> 
> please help me looking at this item
> 
> *Item Name:  Blue Bottega Veneta Handbag
> 
> Listing number: 281301077642
> 
> Seller name or ID: 77familyman
> 
> Working Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281301077642?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> *
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Miiko



This is authentic. I loved this bag when it came out a few years ago


----------



## boxermom

UTgirl0224 said:


> Hi all! I'm considering buying this BV Cervo Bag on Ebay but wasn't sure whether it was authentic or not... the seller seems reputable but I thought that maybe someone here could help me out... Thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321366187836



This is authentic. It's always a good idea to check before buying.


----------



## UTgirl0224

boxermom said:


> This is authentic. It's always a good idea to check before buying.


Thanks boxermom! Is there anything else I can do to check the authenticity? I already asked the seller for the original receipt... Also.. prob a stupid question but how can you tell if it's authentic?


----------



## indiaink

UTgirl0224 said:


> Thanks boxermom! Is there anything else I can do to check the authenticity? I already asked the seller for the original receipt... Also.. prob a stupid question but how can you tell if it's authentic?


I'm not Boxermom, but am a certifiable Cervo Hobo Nut.

The original receipt, cards that may have came with a BV bag, even the BV dust bag mean nothing.  What's important are the authenticity label and the heat stamp.  This is an authentic Cervo Hobo and the seller provided all the right photos.


----------



## UTgirl0224

indiaink said:


> I'm not Boxermom, but am a certifiable Cervo Hobo Nut.
> 
> The original receipt, cards that may have came with a BV bag, even the BV dust bag mean nothing.  What's important are the authenticity label and the heat stamp.  This is an authentic Cervo Hobo and the seller provided all the right photos.


Thanks so much indiaink! Much appreciated.. hopefully I'll win the bid on this beautiful authentic cervo!


----------



## lyseiki8

indiaink said:


> The tag looks good.  I have no idea about a name.


Thanks, indiaink.  I feel better now


----------



## boxermom

UTgirl0224 said:


> Thanks boxermom! Is there anything else I can do to check the authenticity? I already asked the seller for the original receipt... Also.. prob a stupid question but how can you tell if it's authentic?



Fakers read what we post here so we try not to give away details, but I would tell you to examine the authentic bags and compare them to the ones we say aren't authentic and notice the differences. That will give you a really good start on being able to authenticate the bags yourself.

When I'm thinking of buying a different brand I go to the experts here on those designers to be sure I'm not buying a fake. Before I knew about Purse Forum, I bought a fake Bottega Veneta and a fake Prada. Money down the drain. This place can save us a lot of money and disappointment.


----------



## submarine

Hello ladies,
Please authenticate if it is possible with these poor pics.
I`m the winner, and I did´nt pay yet for some reason.
Please help, Thanks.

*Item : *Original Bottega Veneta Tasche Intrecciato-Shopper New Red
*Item number : *181359138120
*Seller: *  borkuminsel2013 
Link : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bottega-Veneta-Tasche-Intrecciato-Shopper-New-Red-/181359138120


----------



## boxermom

submarine said:


> Hello ladies,
> Please authenticate if it is possible with these poor pics.
> I`m the winner, and I did´nt pay yet for some reason.
> Please help, Thanks.
> 
> *Item : *Original Bottega Veneta Tasche Intrecciato-Shopper New Red
> *Item number : *181359138120
> *Seller: *  borkuminsel2013
> Link : http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bottega-Veneta-Tasche-Intrecciato-Shopper-New-Red-/181359138120



I see some details that may not be authentic. Please don't buy this bag--it's probably not genuine Bottega Veneta.


----------



## submarine

boxermom said:


> I see some details that may not be authentic. Please don't buy this bag--it's probably not genuine Bottega Veneta.


Thanks boxermom, realy appreciate.


----------



## nikkifresh2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131155133888?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Is this authentic?  Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131155133888?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> View attachment 2566328
> 
> 
> Is this authentic?  Thanks!



Yes it is.


----------



## indiaink

Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Cosmetic Bag
Listing number: 271444270425
Seller name or ID: skycherish1
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-cosmetic-bag-/271444270425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3356dd59
Comments:  I've never seen a BV case with a single zipper pull.  I've asked the seller for a photo of the back side of the authenticity tag.

*ETA - I was wrong about the double zipper pull - it is there.  Just not easily seen.*


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Cosmetic Bag
> Listing number: 271444270425
> Seller name or ID: skycherish1
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-cosmetic-bag-/271444270425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3356dd59
> Comments:  I've never seen a BV case with a single zipper pull.  I've asked the seller for a photo of the back side of the authenticity tag.



I haven't either, india. Hopefully they'll provide the requested pic. I saw one of these cases in Neiman Marcus with the patch upside down! How that made it onto the floor is beyond me.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> I haven't either, india. Hopefully they'll provide the requested pic. I saw one of these cases in Neiman Marcus with the patch upside down! How that made it onto the floor is beyond me.


Likelihood that it's OK?  I'm really wanting a small case and refuse to pay retail.  I'll be patient and wait for seller's response.


----------



## nikkifresh2

indiaink said:


> Likelihood that it's OK?  I'm really wanting a small case and refuse to pay retail.  I'll be patient and wait for seller's response.



I asked her about it a few days ago and she told me that she will not show the serial number because of counterfeiters, but if I know BV than I would know it was authentic by the other side of the tag.


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> I asked her about it a few days ago and she told me that she will not show the serial number because of counterfeiters, but if I know BV than I would know it was authentic by the other side of the tag.


Yeah, I just got that response, and I'm letting her have one in return.

To be continued....

ETA:  Need I say 'politely'.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> I haven't either, india. Hopefully they'll provide the requested pic. I saw one of these cases in Neiman Marcus with the patch upside down! How that made it onto the floor is beyond me.





indiaink said:


> Likelihood that it's OK?  I'm really wanting a small case and refuse to pay retail.  I'll be patient and wait for seller's response.





nikkifresh2 said:


> I asked her about it a few days ago and she told me that she will not show the serial number because of counterfeiters, but if I know BV than I would know it was authentic by the other side of the tag.


Well, her response:

"I do not provide serial numbers. The serial number is on the opposite side of the bag and begins with a B and ends with a V. If you are familiar with the brand then you should be able to identify that it is authentic. All of my items are authentic and real."

and she refuses to give me the measurements.

I'm passing on this one, and recommend that you all do the same.  I've yet to see a tag with numbers as she describes - begin with a 'B and ends with a V" my derriere.

I'm blind as a bat - I DO see the double zip now, my mistake.  I surely don't get why the seller is determined not to show that photo.  OH well.

SHOOT!  I really want a small case!  I'll keep looking...


----------



## jojothee

Please authenticate if possible:
Item name:  bottega veneta top handle white leather handbag
item #:  181371310864
seller:  shopping_z
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181371310864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## indiaink

jojothee said:


> Please authenticate if possible:
> Item name:  bottega veneta top handle white leather handbag
> item #:  181371310864
> seller:  shopping_z
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/181371310864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


This looks good but we need to see the front/back of the white authenticity label that should be sewn into the inside zippered pocket to be sure.


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> I asked her about it a few days ago and she told me that she will not show the serial number because of counterfeiters, but if I know BV than I would know it was authentic by the other side of the tag.



Well the seller is wrong. The serial numbers don't help the counterfeiters one bit.


----------



## jroger1

Does anyone know the color name?  I'm posting separately two more pictures the seller sent me.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1b09fc32


----------



## lkweh

jroger1 said:


> Does anyone know the color name?  I'm posting separately two more pictures the seller sent me.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1b09fc32



The color looks Canyon (not sure the spelling is correct or not)  to me. It is beautiful brown with orange undertone.


----------



## jroger1

lkweh said:


> The color looks Canyon (not sure the spelling is correct or not)  to me. It is beautiful brown with orange undertone.


 
Tag is older style.  Anyone know color?


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

jroger1 said:


> Tag is older style.  Anyone know color?


 

The color is terracotta. It's very similar to the more current color, Tea.


----------



## lyseiki8

Dear all: 
What do you think of this -  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321372941299
Please note the remark posted by this   ... " I am an active member of The Purse Forum and
guarantee the authenticity of every item I sell 1000%!  .... "
Any advice will be most appreciated.


----------



## jroger1

shih_tzu_lover said:


> The color is terracotta. It's very similar to the more current color, Tea.


 
Do you know, is it vintage?  
 Thanks.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Dear all:
> What do you think of this -  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321372941299
> Please note the remark posted by this   ... " I am an active member of The Purse Forum and
> guarantee the authenticity of every item I sell 1000%!  .... "
> Any advice will be most appreciated.



It appears to be authentic. I've seen that statement many times on ebay. Unless someone knows who it is, we don't know if it's true or not (the seller being an ethical member of PF).


----------



## boxermom

jroger1 said:


> Do you know, is it vintage?
> Thanks.



It's not old enough to be vintage. People have different definitions of vintage. I usually consider bags from the 1990's or older to be in the vintage category for BV. I've heard some people say it must be 20+ years old to qualify for vintage status.


----------



## missmiu

septembersiren said:


> I think this authentic
> 
> I would have liked to see the other side of the white tag
> 
> I don't see any warning signs
> 
> It is a maxi Veneta




Hi, I finally got a picture of the other side of the tag. Please confirm it. Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

missmiu said:


> Hi, I finally got a picture of the other side of the tag. Please confirm it. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571160



It's authentic.


----------



## missmiu

boxermom said:


> It's authentic.




Thank you so much!


----------



## grietje

lyseiki8 said:


> Dear all:
> What do you think of this -  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321372941299
> Please note the remark posted by this   ... " I am an active member of The Purse Forum and
> guarantee the authenticity of every item I sell 1000%!  .... "
> Any advice will be most appreciated.



You could message the seller and ask for the tPF ID and review posts.  It might help you get more perspective on the seller.


----------



## bb08536

Please authenticate if possible:
Item name:  bottega veneta tie dye (Aquilone??)
item #:  
seller: 
 2867tina                      (387                     )                  
 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cddff0b48


----------



## indiaink

bb08536 said:


> Please authenticate if possible:
> Item name:  bottega veneta tie dye (Aquilone??)
> item #:
> seller:
> 2867tina                      (387                     )
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cddff0b48


Authentic.


----------



## lyseiki8

grietje said:


> You could message the seller and ask for the tPF ID and review posts.  It might help you get more perspective on the seller.


Thank you  boxermom & grietje - Thank you very much ..  the wallet was "sold"  Never mind, there will be another one for me in the near future )


----------



## bb08536

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## boxermom

bb08536 said:


> Please authenticate if possible:
> Item name:  bottega veneta tie dye (Aquilone??)
> item #:
> seller:
> 2867tina                      (387                     )
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cddff0b48



It's authentic.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi - Can you please authenticate this bag .. the design is "unique" unless it is vintage

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8e63ed6c

Thank you ladies!


----------



## lyseiki8

And what about this ..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3eb5e497

Thank you again!!


----------



## lyseiki8

Lastly, this  ...  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ladies-Bott...rg=20131227121020&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=121311192215

There is some kind of burn mark on this wallet and I wonder if BV would take it as repair?

Any advice will be most appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi - Can you please authenticate this bag .. the design is "unique" unless it is vintage
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...684?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8e63ed6c
> 
> Thank you ladies!



It's authentic vintage. Nice color.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> And what about this ..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3eb5e497
> 
> Thank you again!!



I'm not familiar enough with limited edition Knots. Hopefully others will comment.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Lastly, this  ...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ladies-Bott...rg=20131227121020&rk=3&rkt=10&sd=121311192215
> 
> There is some kind of burn mark on this wallet and I wonder if BV would take it as repair?
> 
> Any advice will be most appreciated.  Thank you.



We'd need to see the other side of the white tag. I know it's not easy in the wallets to get that photo but it can be done. No idea what to tell you about the burn mark.


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> And what about this ..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3eb5e497
> 
> Thank you again!!


This is authentic.  Yoogi's Closet recently had one for sale http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/bottega-veneta-limited-edition-brown-leather-and-canvas-knot-clutch.html


----------



## bb08536

boxermom said:


> It's authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## lyseiki8

indiaink said:


> This is authentic.  Yoogi's Closet recently had one for sale http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/bottega-veneta-limited-edition-brown-leather-and-canvas-knot-clutch.html


Thank boxermom.  Thank you indiaink - You are correct about yoogicloset .. 

What do you ladies think of this vintage .. just look at the price (  Is it for real?

Thanks in advance for any advice.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad35ef383


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> Thank boxermom.  Thank you indiaink - You are correct about yoogicloset ..
> 
> What do you ladies think of this vintage .. just look at the price (  Is it for real?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad35ef383


Huh. All I can say is that 'having never been used' it sure has some use marks in the lining.


----------



## lyseiki8

indiaink said:


> Huh. All I can say is that 'having never been used' it sure has some use marks in the lining.


Hi Indiaink - Thank you )   You 'hit the nail on its head'.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Thank boxermom.  Thank you indiaink - You are correct about yoogicloset ..
> 
> What do you ladies think of this vintage .. just look at the price (  Is it for real?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...203?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad35ef383



Agree with india. And the price--yikes!!!


----------



## septembersiren

I am in agreement with everyone 
the inside of the bag is a mess
couldn't they have dusted the mirror before pictures
seems like a lot of money for a "cosmetic bag" 
it is vintage and charming but........... do you want something that has been that  used even though they say it is brand new





boxermom said:


> Agree with india. And the price--yikes!!!


----------



## medha

Please check this german auction. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Damentasche XXL in schwarz (Bottega Veneta womens bag XXL in black)
Listing number: 271446010736 
Seller name or ID:  kissa80
Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/271446010736?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The stiching on the bottom seems to be a little bit cheap and irregular. I asked seller when and where she bought it and if she has a bill. I did not get any answer.


----------



## offleash

Need authentication please


http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-ebano-veneta-i-141216-s-356.html
Malleries
Large Ebano Veneta

Is it authentic? 
Is it Ebano?  The tag doesn't reflect 2040 color.
Is it a large?  The measurements seem off.

Thank you


----------



## lyseiki8

HI, to all the dear ladies who had responded to my question about that vintage knot - Thank you.  Also, I have decided to stop looking at knots especially after reading another TPF member's query.  I gather my life style does not call for anything formal.  I just need to put aside a fraction of that amount for either another wallet or cosmetic pouch.  [Thank god we have all these wonderful TPF ladies here to keep us sane].


----------



## indiaink

offleash said:


> Need authentication please
> 
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-ebano-veneta-i-141216-s-356.html
> Malleries
> Large Ebano Veneta
> 
> Is it authentic?
> Is it Ebano?  The tag doesn't reflect 2040 color.
> Is it a large?  The measurements seem off.
> 
> Thank you


Authentic, with one of the newer tags that mean nothing to non-BV employees.


----------



## indiaink

medha said:


> Please check this german auction. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Damentasche XXL in schwarz (Bottega Veneta womens bag XXL in black)
> Listing number: 271446010736
> Seller name or ID:  kissa80
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/271446010736?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: The stiching on the bottom seems to be a little bit cheap and irregular. I asked seller when and where she bought it and if she has a bill. I did not get any answer.


We need clearer photo of the engraved plate on the pouch to make an absolute determination, but this does look a bit off.

When/where bought and having a receipt mean nothing; receipts/bills are easily made.


----------



## offleash

Thank you, IndiaInk.


----------



## boxermom

offleash said:


> Need authentication please
> 
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-ebano-veneta-i-141216-s-356.html
> Malleries
> Large Ebano Veneta
> 
> Is it authentic?
> Is it Ebano?  The tag doesn't reflect 2040 color.
> Is it a large?  The measurements seem off.
> 
> Thank you



It does appear to be a large Veneta; and authentic as indiaink said.


----------



## medha

indiaink said:


> We need clearer photo of the engraved plate on the pouch to make an absolute determination, but this does look a bit off.



I asked the seller for a better photo.



> When/where bought and having a receipt mean nothing; receipts/bills are easily made.


Yes, that's true. But if and how one reacts on this question is an indicator. If she ignores all questions and requests the "cabat" won't be worth bidding on it.

I ask myself if I want to get into the adventure to buy it and open a PayPal case or hand it over to my lawyer if this is fake. But to be honest, I won't have the time to deal with that fuss.

update: I reported it to ebay


----------



## medha

I got detailed pics at least. Would you please have a look?

https://www.flickr.com/photos/23641674@N00/13777699653
https://www.flickr.com/photos/23641674@N00/13777718593
https://www.flickr.com/photos/23641674@N00/13777712173
https://www.flickr.com/photos/23641674@N00/13778052694

Thank you!

update:
Now with a little investigation about the cabat plates I answered the question with the help of another thread here
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/older-cabats-before-2006-a-326296-3.html
It's a fake with the notorious number "7349 I 395"


----------



## boxermom

medha said:


> I got detailed pics at least. Would you please have a look?
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/23641674@N00/13777699653
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/23641674@N00/13777718593
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/23641674@N00/13777712173
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/23641674@N00/13778052694
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> update:
> Now with a little investigation about the cabat plates I answered the question with the help of another thread here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/older-cabats-before-2006-a-326296-3.html
> It's a fake with the notorious number "7349 I 395"



I'm not an expert on Cabats but this plate doesn't look right to me. There are members here who know everything about this style--hopefully they will reply to you.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi ladies, what do you think of this .. I caught a glimpse of the tag that says it was from the Outlets ..    Thanks in advance!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Wallet-Orange-/201070664159?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ed0bed9df


----------



## lyseiki8

Now .. come to think about it, if there is a BV tag does it mean it is authentic ??


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of this .. I caught a glimpse of the tag that says it was from the Outlets ..    Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Wallet-Orange-/201070664159?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ed0bed9df


Lovely color!  It's authentic!


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Now .. come to think about it, if there is a BV tag does it mean it is authentic ??



No. There are plenty of fake tags sewn into fake bags. That's why we ask to see both sides of the white tag in the bags made since about 2001. The tags looked much different before then.


----------



## septembersiren

this is a wallet made for the outlet
BV makes some things just for the outlets 




lyseiki8 said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of this .. I caught a glimpse of the tag that says it was from the Outlets ..    Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Wallet-Orange-/201070664159?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ed0bed9df


----------



## suezee

Hello I am new here so please forgive me if I make mistake here.
Could you authenticate this wallet?
I bought this on ebay and the seller said she bought this at woodbury outlet.
I can see BV gold stamp under the tag.
Thank you.


----------



## boxermom

suezee said:


> Hello I am new here so please forgive me if I make mistake here.
> Could you authenticate this wallet?
> I bought this on ebay and the seller said she bought this at woodbury outlet.
> I can see BV gold stamp under the tag.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576164
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576165
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576166
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576167



It looks authentic.


----------



## suezee

Thank you boxermom


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hi there! Found this at a local consignment store and would like to see if it is authentic, and if so, what the style name is. I appreciate your help  Here are a few outside pictures. Next I'll put the tag and interior.

Measurements: 5" x 3.25"


----------



## Belleetbonne

Interior & tag


----------



## Belleetbonne

Belleetbonne said:


> Interior & tag


The little snap both inside and out (wonder why there is one inside???) has Fiocchi Italy on it.


----------



## boxermom

Belleetbonne said:


> Hi there! Found this at a local consignment store and would like to see if it is authentic, and if so, what the style name is. I appreciate your help  Here are a few outside pictures. Next I'll put the tag and interior.
> 
> Measurements: 5" x 3.25"



Looks authentic and in very good condition for a wallet that is over 10 years old. I don't think it has a style name. I have one similar to this, not quite as old, but the leather feels like silk.


----------



## Belleetbonne

boxermom said:


> Looks authentic and in very good condition for a wallet that is over 10 years old. I don't think it has a style name. I have one similar to this, not quite as old, but the leather feels like silk.


Thanks boxermom!  You're right, it's really buttery soft, silky leather. Do you know why there is a button snap inside the wallet? Perhaps another piece snapped in? Or do you think it was just a "fashion statement"? 

At any rate, it's my first Bottega Veneta and I now understand the quality is truly amazing!


----------



## boxermom

Belleetbonne said:


> Thanks boxermom!  You're right, it's really buttery soft, silky leather. Do you know why there is a button snap inside the wallet? Perhaps another piece snapped in? Or do you think it was just a "fashion statement"?
> 
> At any rate, it's my first Bottega Veneta and I now understand the quality is truly amazing!



The question about the snap is a good one because my wallet has the same thing and I've never figured out why it's there! Maybe someone else can chime in with an answer.


----------



## bb08536

Please help me authenticate these 2 items.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Catalano Campana
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: 
 x51inc                      (108                     )                  
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...043?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e85d73f3
Comments: It looks like an old tag.  Is it real?  How old is the bag?  Thanks in advance!

Item Name: 
*Bottega Veneta Nero Cervo Silky Blk Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse Woven Strap*

 Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: 
   phoenix*rising*resale                      (5253                     )                  

 Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3efeaaab
Comments: never seen this style before...


----------



## septembersiren

the are both authentic 
the black one is vintage (pre Tomas Maier) 





bb08536 said:


> Please help me authenticate these 2 items.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Catalano Campana
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> x51inc                      (108                     )
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...043?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e85d73f3
> Comments: It looks like an old tag.  Is it real?  How old is the bag?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:
> *Bottega Veneta Nero Cervo Silky Blk Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag Purse Woven Strap*
> 
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> phoenix*rising*resale                      (5253                     )
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3efeaaab
> Comments: never seen this style before...


----------



## bb08536

septembersiren said:


> the are both authentic
> the black one is vintage (pre Tomas Maier)


Thank you very much for the fast reply!


----------



## klatte

Dear authenticators, can you please authenticate the following items? I am looking forward to my first BVs  Thank you in advance for your kind assistance!

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Brown Leather Vintage W25745
Item Number: 261450567274
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261450567274

Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Ruset Brown 115653(BF053353)
Item Number: 310921846679
Seller ID: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310921846679

Many thanks!


----------



## boxermom

klatte said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please authenticate the following items? I am looking forward to my first BVs  Thank you in advance for your kind assistance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Brown Leather Vintage W25745
> Item Number: 261450567274
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261450567274
> 
> Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Ruset Brown 115653(BF053353)
> Item Number: 310921846679
> Seller ID: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310921846679
> 
> Many thanks!



both bags are authentic


----------



## klatte

boxermom said:


> both bags are authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## septembersiren

they are both authentic 





klatte said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please authenticate the following items? I am looking forward to my first BVs  Thank you in advance for your kind assistance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Brown Leather Vintage W25745
> Item Number: 261450567274
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261450567274
> 
> Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Ruset Brown 115653(BF053353)
> Item Number: 310921846679
> Seller ID: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310921846679
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## klatte

septembersiren said:


> they are both authentic



Thank you very much!


----------



## bb08536

It's ended but would anyone please help me authenticate this item?

Item Name: 
*BOTTEGA VENETA Large Woven Leather Hobo*

 Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: 
 thereviewshoppe
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Large-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Handbag-Black-/151277073498


----------



## honeyvermouth

Sweet authenticators, I recently purchased this wallet, can you tell me if it's authentic or not. 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta- red intrecciato nappa zip continental wallet
Seller name or ID: Bluefly
Working Link to pictures: http://www.bluefly.com/bottega-vene...zip-continental-wallet/p/334561201/detail.fly
Comments: Please see pictures below, note there was no dust bag for this item, is it normal?


----------



## indiaink

honeyvermouth said:


> Sweet authenticators, I recently purchased this wallet, can you tell me if it's authentic or not.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta- red intrecciato nappa zip continental wallet
> Seller name or ID: Bluefly
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.bluefly.com/bottega-vene...zip-continental-wallet/p/334561201/detail.fly
> Comments: Please see pictures below, note there was no dust bag for this item, is it normal?


Authentic.  I've rarely received a dust bag with a small leather good, so that's not unusual.


----------



## septembersiren

slg's don't come from the factory with flannels


----------



## honeyvermouth

indiaink said:


> Authentic.  I've rarely received a dust bag with a small leather good, so that's not unusual.


Thanks a lot, that's a good news )))))


----------



## bb08536

Anyone please authenticate this item




bb08536 said:


> It's ended but would anyone please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item Name:
> *BOTTEGA VENETA Large Woven Leather Hobo*
> 
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> thereviewshoppe
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Large-Woven-Leather-Hobo-Handbag-Black-/151277073498


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello please can you help me authenticate this bag? I have never seen this style! Thanks

Name : Bottega Veneta black intrecciato leather cross body / hand tote adjustable strap
Number: 251511335577
Seller: missusbiz
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251511335577


Many thanks


----------



## ltillman62

My mother gave my son her Bottega Veneta bag. She bought it in the 70s or so.
Knowing my mother, she wouldn't buy anything fake. 

Did they even counterfeit bags back then??? Anyways, here are some pictures of the bag that my son took. (If needed, I'll take them from my phone with flash)

It's the signature Intrecciato leather, lines in all leather on the inside. With the sides of the bag being leather.

It's in AMAZING condition, no wear on the edges at all. She only wore it a handful of times and she kept it in the dustbag. 

The leather is AMAZINGLY soft and smells so nice. Just wanted to make sure, I'm pretty sure it is an authentic piece though.

P.S. I know that the button closure thing shouldn't have any labels on it or whatever, but I looked at a lot of Vintage BV bags, and they all have it. It says; TOHPO PAT. 1431505


----------



## indiaink

ltillman62 said:


> My mother gave my son her Bottega Veneta bag. She bought it in the 70s or so.
> Knowing my mother, she wouldn't buy anything fake.
> 
> Did they even counterfeit bags back then??? Anyways, here are some pictures of the bag that my son took. (If needed, I'll take them from my phone with flash)
> 
> It's the signature Intrecciato leather, lines in all leather on the inside. With the sides of the bag being leather.
> 
> It's in AMAZING condition, no wear on the edges at all. She only wore it a handful of times and she kept it in the dustbag.
> 
> The leather is AMAZINGLY soft and smells so nice . Just wanted to make sure, I'm pretty sure it is an authentic piece though.
> 
> P.S. I know that the button closure thing shouldn't have any labels on it or whatever, but I looked at a lot of Vintage BV bags, and they all have it. It says; TOHPO PAT. 1431505


Need a photo of the label inside the zippered pocket before we can authenticate.  Are you authenticating this for resale purposes or for you?


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello please can you help me authenticate this bag? I have never seen this style! Thanks
> 
> Name : Bottega Veneta black intrecciato leather cross body / hand tote adjustable strap
> Number: 251511335577
> Seller: missusbiz
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251511335577
> 
> 
> Many thanks


This looks good, hopefully someone else will chime in and confirm my thoughts.


----------



## indiaink

bb08536 said:


> Anyone please authenticate this item


Authentic.


----------



## ltillman62

indiaink said:


> Need a photo of the label inside the zippered pocket before we can authenticate.  Are you authenticating this for resale purposes or for you?



It was cut, it was under the zipper area and she used to get it caught. I've been looking at a lot of vintage BV bags and I'm assuming some don't come with them or some people just do tear them out. 

And just for my son, he plans on keeping it. Since the leather aged really well and it has no damage. It's a great bag.

Sorry I can't help any further. :/


----------



## indiaink

ltillman62 said:


> It was cut, it was under the zipper area and she used to get it caught. I've been looking at a lot of vintage BV bags and I'm assuming some don't come with them or some people just do tear them out.
> 
> And just for my son, he plans on keeping it. Since the leather aged really well and it has no damage. It's a great bag.
> 
> Sorry I can't help any further. :/


Congratulate your son on having a nice gift from his grandmother.

Make no assumptions.  BVs come with tags, if they are cut, that's too bad - no way to really authenticate.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

indiaink said:


> This looks good, hopefully someone else will chime in and confirm my thoughts.


Thanks, will wait for another opinion too


----------



## ltillman62

indiaink said:


> Congratulate your son on having a nice gift from his grandmother.
> 
> Make no assumptions.  BVs come with tags, if they are cut, that's too bad - no way to really authenticate.



Ok then. Thank you. I guess the best way is just to go into BV. We have one not far from my house at all. They love me, so hopefully they'll let me know.


----------



## indiaink

ltillman62 said:


> Ok then. Thank you. I guess the best way is just to go into BV. We have one not far from my house at all. They love me, so hopefully they'll let me know.


The stores don't authenticate.


----------



## boxermom

bb08536 said:


> Anyone please authenticate this item



I don't know if this has already been answered but it's authentic.


----------



## boxermom

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello please can you help me authenticate this bag? I have never seen this style! Thanks
> 
> Name : Bottega Veneta black intrecciato leather cross body / hand tote adjustable strap
> Number: 251511335577
> Seller: missusbiz
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251511335577
> 
> 
> Many thanks



Although the back side of the white tag isn't shown, I'm very sure this is authentic.


----------



## boxermom

ltillman62 said:


> My mother gave my son her Bottega Veneta bag. She bought it in the 70s or so.
> Knowing my mother, she wouldn't buy anything fake.
> 
> Did they even counterfeit bags back then??? Anyways, here are some pictures of the bag that my son took. (If needed, I'll take them from my phone with flash)
> 
> It's the signature Intrecciato leather, lines in all leather on the inside. With the sides of the bag being leather.
> 
> It's in AMAZING condition, no wear on the edges at all. She only wore it a handful of times and she kept it in the dustbag.
> 
> The leather is AMAZINGLY soft and smells so nice. Just wanted to make sure, I'm pretty sure it is an authentic piece though.
> 
> P.S. I know that the button closure thing shouldn't have any labels on it or whatever, but I looked at a lot of Vintage BV bags, and they all have it. It says; TOHPO PAT. 1431505



This is authentic vintage and beautiful! The older BV leather is like silk and if cared for, just gets better with age.


----------



## boxermom

ltillman62 said:


> It was cut, it was under the zipper area and she used to get it caught. I've been looking at a lot of vintage BV bags and I'm assuming some don't come with them or some people just do tear them out.
> 
> And just for my son, he plans on keeping it. Since the leather aged really well and it has no damage. It's a great bag.
> 
> Sorry I can't help any further. :/



This is a very early BV and none of mine that are this old have any evidence of tags, so I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## loveyardsales

"Authenticate This"
Hello, This is my first post and was hoping someone could help me with authenticating my  vintage Bottega Veneta Wallet I purchased. It has the tag but I can't tell if that is a real tag. It has the stamp mark inside bill slot. It is super soft like silk and has fiocchi italy on gold snap and nothing on zipper but it works really well. Any information would be wonderful. Wish I had more room for pictures. Thanks so much.


----------



## indiaink

loveyardsales said:


> "Authenticate This"
> Hello, This is my first post and was hoping someone could help me with authenticating my  vintage Bottega Veneta Wallet I purchased. It has the tag but I can't tell if that is a real tag. It has the stamp mark inside bill slot. It is super soft like silk and has fiocchi italy on gold snap and nothing on zipper but it works really well. Any information would be wonderful. Wish I had more room for pictures. Thanks so much.


Authentic.


----------



## loveyardsales

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


 
Thank you indiaink could you please tell me how and why you think it is authentic, I'm here to learn. THANKS


----------



## Mousse

loveyardsales said:


> Thank you indiaink could you please tell me how and why you think it is authentic, I'm here to learn. THANKS



The tag is authentic for a vintage BV bag. I don't know how to read the code numbers but the number of lines and the front of the tag match up with those on some of my vintage BVs.


----------



## klatte

Dear authenticators, can you please authenticate the following BV? Thank you in advance for your kind assistance again 

Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Yellow Leather Vintage Good S00329
Item Number: 231194561121
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231194561121

Many thanks!


----------



## indiaink

loveyardsales said:


> Thank you indiaink could you please tell me how and why you think it is authentic, I'm here to learn. THANKS


It is consistent with other bags that have been authenticated here.


----------



## indiaink

klatte said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please authenticate the following BV? Thank you in advance for your kind assistance again
> 
> Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Yellow Leather Vintage Good S00329
> Item Number: 231194561121
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231194561121
> 
> Many thanks!


Authentic in the color "Hay" from the S/S 11 season.  Did you win the auction?


----------



## klatte

indiaink said:


> Authentic in the color "Hay" from the S/S 11 season.  Did you win the auction?


Thank you indiaink for your help and letting me know the colour and season! Very much appreciated. Yes I did


----------



## indiaink

klatte said:


> Thank you indiaink for your help and letting me know the colour and season! Very much appreciated. Yes I did


Congratulations!  Good price, for an excellent condition bag, and I know that seller to be very reputable.  Nice find!


----------



## klatte

indiaink said:


> Congratulations!  Good price, for an excellent condition bag, and I know that seller to be very reputable.  Nice find!



Thanks again! I am very lucky there, hopefully the veneta belly style works  out. It looks so clean for such a light colour bag!


----------



## loveyardsales

Mousse said:


> The tag is authentic for a vintage BV bag. I don't know how to read the code numbers but the number of lines and the front of the tag match up with those on some of my vintage BVs.


 
Thank you so much mousse for your reply that is wonderful news.


----------



## loveyardsales

indiaink said:


> It is consistent with other bags that have been authenticated here.


 
Thank you indiaink so much for your help. That is great news!


----------



## zzzebra88

Hi I'm newbies here and even a newbie to BV bag. My friend is selling a BV Capri Intrecciato Tote. She sent me a few photos and I put them on dropbox link below. Anyone can please do me a favor to check if it's authentic. Thank you! Finger crossed. 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3sn5zu4ae0319o6/aGIahQjM2j


----------



## indiaink

zzzebra88 said:


> Hi I'm newbies here and even a newbie to BV bag. My friend is selling a BV Capri Intrecciato Tote. She sent me a few photos and I put them on dropbox link below. Anyone can please do me a favor to check if it's authentic. Thank you! Finger crossed.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/3sn5zu4ae0319o6/aGIahQjM2j


We need a photo of the front and back of the authenticity label inside the pocket or sewn into the seam somewhere inside the bag.  Thank you.


----------



## zzzebra88

indiaink said:


> We need a photo of the front and back of the authenticity label inside the pocket or sewn into the seam somewhere inside the bag.  Thank you.


Hi indiaink, I've uploaded two photos about the ""CERTIFICATO DI ORIGINALITA".. can you please take a look? Great thanks!!!!!


----------



## marthagwest

Please authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Tourmaline Navy Shoulder Bag
Item Number: MAL2710151909
Seller ID: BV Bags
Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-tourmaline-navy-shoulder-bag-i-151909-s-2710.html


----------



## zzzebra88

indiaink said:


> We need a photo of the front and back of the authenticity label inside the pocket or sewn into the seam somewhere inside the bag.  Thank you.


Besides, how much does it worth to pay this used bag? TIA


----------



## indiaink

marthagwest said:


> Please authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Tourmaline Navy Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: MAL2710151909
> Seller ID: BV Bags
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-tourmaline-navy-shoulder-bag-i-151909-s-2710.html


Authentic.  I was looking at this myself, but I'll pass because they note the strap has been altered and is now a shoulder bag.


----------



## indiaink

zzzebra88 said:


> Hi indiaink, I've uploaded two photos about the ""CERTIFICATO DI ORIGINALITA".. can you please take a look? Great thanks!!!!!





zzzebra88 said:


> Besides, how much does it worth to pay this used bag? TIA


I don't see any photos.

Value is up to the beholder.


----------



## bb08536

Please authenticate if possible:
Item name:  bottega veneta Hobo bag cervo brown
item #:  
seller: 
 skypup101                      (244                     )                  
 
 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461ebab211

Comment:  Never seen this style before.  Please help.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





bb08536 said:


> Please authenticate if possible:
> Item name:  bottega veneta Hobo bag cervo brown
> item #:
> seller:
> skypup101                      (244                     )
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...481?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461ebab211
> 
> Comment:  Never seen this style before.  Please help.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate.
> View attachment 2594489
> View attachment 2594490
> View attachment 2594491


----------



## Flogbunk

Hello,

I picked this purse up at a new local thrift store and I was wondering if you could let me know if it is the real deal.

It has no tag at all other than the metal one inside.

Please let me know if you need any more pictures. I think it may be old, but if you have any information on it, please let me know!

Thank you in advance.

Here is the link for pictures:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157644333111701/


----------



## boxermom

Flogbunk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I picked this purse up at a new local thrift store and I was wondering if you could let me know if it is the real deal.
> 
> It has no tag at all other than the metal one inside.
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more pictures. I think it may be old, but if you have any information on it, please let me know!
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Here is the link for pictures:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157644333111701/



Authentic vintage. what a beautiful find!  This is an older vintage (probably from the 1970's or 1980's) but I don't have any specific information--BV didn't have style names for their bags like many do now.


----------



## Flogbunk

boxermom said:


> Authentic vintage. what a beautiful find!  This is an older vintage (probably from the 1970's or 1980's) but I don't have any specific information--BV didn't have style names for their bags like many do now.


Wow. Thank you so much.


----------



## septembersiren

Wow! this is a great find. I love the balls on the front. 




Flogbunk said:


> Wow. Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

Flogbunk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I picked this purse up at a new local thrift store and I was wondering if you could let me know if it is the real deal.
> 
> It has no tag at all other than the metal one inside.
> 
> Please let me know if you need any more pictures. I think it may be old, but if you have any information on it, please let me know!
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Here is the link for pictures:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/37540457@N04/sets/72157644333111701/


Which "new local thrift store" did you go to?  I like new thrift stores - not that the Twin Cities doesn't have enough, but one that gets BV in every once in a while is one to check out!


----------



## Flogbunk

indiaink said:


> Which "new local thrift store" did you go to?  I like new thrift stores - not that the Twin Cities doesn't have enough, but one that gets BV in every once in a while is one to check out!


There is one that just opened up on white bear ave. Near white bear and larpenter. A few blocks south near the South American bakery. Honestly, most if the stuff is crap but the prices are dirt cheap. Purses for $3 and less. I was surprised to find something so nice there but that is the fun of the hunt!

I don't even think they have a name for the store. We just saw a sign out on the sidewalk when we drove by that said "thrift store".


----------



## photocatt

Hi,
Could you kindly tell me if you know the style name of this handbag and what season it may have been from.  Thanks so much.  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xxqkltpyo2na6h0/4Frk0gztSy

Peace,
Cheryl Ann


----------



## indiaink

photocatt said:


> Hi,
> Could you kindly tell me if you know the style name of this handbag and what season it may have been from.  Thanks so much.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xxqkltpyo2na6h0/4Frk0gztSy
> 
> Peace,
> Cheryl Ann


Are you trying to authenticate this, or just want to ID it?  If just ID, we can ask the moderator to move it to the right thread.


----------



## kacheekgoo

Hi please help to authenticate

Item name: intrecciato nappa veneta bag
Listing number: 3467128-115653V00168175
Seller name: reebonz
Web link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t8383/item/115653V00168175

Link to photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pzedw8xdp4svr45/owCrWo_7eb

Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

kacheekgoo said:


> Hi please help to authenticate
> 
> Item name: intrecciato nappa veneta bag
> Listing number: 3467128-115653V00168175
> Seller name: reebonz
> Web link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t8383/item/115653V00168175
> 
> Link to photos: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pzedw8xdp4svr45/owCrWo_7eb
> 
> Thank you!



this is an authentic medium Veneta. You're welcome!

Welcome to the Purse Forum and the BV section


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Item Name:  Bottega Venteta Medium Hobo
Number: 281320618084
Seller:  pak042200
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281320618084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Authentic?  Can you tell me which blue this is?
Many thanks!


----------



## indiaink

CaliforniaGal said:


> Item Name:  Bottega Venteta Medium Hobo
> Number: 281320618084
> Seller:  pak042200
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281320618084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Authentic?  Can you tell me which blue this is?
> Many thanks!


Authentic.  Cobalt, from Resort 08/09.  You're welcome!


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi BV authenticators,  please take a look:
Item Name: Bottega belly
Number: 321394983077
Seller: forauthenticonly

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...077?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad4a240a5

The first pic was a different color from the rest of the pictures ...  camera/lighting problem?

Thanks a million, ladies !!


----------



## lyseiki8

Oops ... please ignore the last sentence " The first pic ....  problem?"  Sorry :shame:


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi BV authenticators,  please take a look:
> Item Name: Bottega belly
> Number: 321394983077
> Seller: forauthenticonly
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...077?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad4a240a5
> 
> The first pic was a different color from the rest of the pictures ...  camera/lighting problem?
> 
> Thanks a million, ladies !!


Authentic.  I do not see any color difference.


----------



## lyseiki8

indiaink said:


> Authentic.  I do not see any color difference.



Hi indiaink - Thank you very much


----------



## Fly66

Hi--I usually post in Bal forum but am looking at my first BV purchase--I inherited one recently and am really enjoying it.  I am looking at these 2 listings and would like someone's help in authenticating.  Seems like there is a little confusion   as there have similar bags sold by this seller and authenticated but I could not find actual listing to compare authenticity labels.  Appreciate any guidance you could provide.  Thanks!

Item:Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Hobo Shoulder Bag, QUETSCHE MSRP
Seller:usahappyshop 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...943?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417ccdb3d7

and

Item:Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Shoulder Bag, QUETSCHE MSRP
Seller:tulipforever
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...172?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27df8adcac


----------



## boxermom

Fly66 said:


> Hi--I usually post in Bal forum but am looking at my first BV purchase--I inherited one recently and am really enjoying it.  I am looking at these 2 listings and would like someone's help in authenticating.  Seems like there is a little confusion   as there have similar bags sold by this seller and authenticated but I could not find actual listing to compare authenticity labels.  Appreciate any guidance you could provide.  Thanks!
> 
> Item:Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Hobo Shoulder Bag, QUETSCHE MSRP
> Seller:usahappyshop
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...943?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417ccdb3d7
> 
> and
> 
> Item:Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Shoulder Bag, QUETSCHE MSRP
> Seller:tulipforever
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...172?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27df8adcac



I don't see any warning signs but we like to see the heatstamp/font from inside the bag. Ask the seller to provide those photos, please.


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Name:  Rare Red Bottega Veneta Tote..
Number:  141273240663
Seller: jazz7777cathy
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141273240663?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comment:   Does this listing need attention?


----------



## boxermom

CaliforniaGal said:


> Name:  Rare Red Bottega Veneta Tote..
> Number:  141273240663
> Seller: jazz7777cathy
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141273240663?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comment:   Does this listing need attention?



Oh my lord, it surely does. Thanks for the heads up. I'll report it.


----------



## Silkpearl

I'm not sure where to post this question - please move as necessary. 
I have just seen a bottega veneta long continental style wallet in a consignment store. It looks like an older style but very good condition - with the double row of numbers on the certificate tab. When I asked about a return policy, the SA said all sales are final. Is this normal? I am wondering if I should ask to take a few photos in the shop to authenticate before buying? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## boxermom

Silkpearl said:


> I'm not sure where to post this question - please move as necessary.
> I have just seen a bottega veneta long continental style wallet in a consignment store. It looks like an older style but very good condition - with the double row of numbers on the certificate tab. When I asked about a return policy, the SA said all sales are final. Is this normal? I am wondering if I should ask to take a few photos in the shop to authenticate before buying? Please advise. Thanks.



I would definitely ask to take some photos so you can have it authenticated here. People have done it many times. If there is a no return policy, it's only fair.


----------



## V0N1B2

CaliforniaGal said:


> Name:  Rare Red Bottega Veneta Tote..
> Number:  141273240663
> Seller: jazz7777cathy
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141273240663?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comment:   Does this listing need attention?



OMG that is the extremely rare red bottega veneta tote so exclusive that even Tomas Maier has never seen it. 
That's how rare and coveted it is, people!


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi ladies:

I am still looking for my first BV cosmetic pouch .. and I need your opinion on this:

Name: BV Cosmetic Pouch
Number:161293789767
Seller: chippy3247

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258ddbea47

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi ladies:
> 
> I am still looking for my first BV cosmetic pouch .. and I need your opinion on this:
> 
> Name: BV Cosmetic Pouch
> Number:161293789767
> Seller: chippy3247
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...767?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258ddbea47
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Authentic.


----------



## lyseiki8

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!  

p/s:  Will put in my bid now )


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> p/s:  Will put in my bid now )


If you win we will be pouch twins...


----------



## ltillman62

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Nappa Hobo
Listing number: *201084469287  * 
Seller name or ID: Bvbags
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201084469287?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments: It has ended, but is this authentic? Thanks.
*


----------



## indiaink

ltillman62 said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Nappa Hobo
> Listing number: *201084469287  *
> Seller name or ID: Bvbags
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201084469287?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: It has ended, but is this authentic? Thanks.
> *


Yes, it is authentic.


----------



## ltillman62

indiaink said:


> Yes, it is authentic.


Ok good, I thought so. Just making sure. I won the bid, such a great deal for a bag in impeccable condition.


----------



## boxermom

ltillman62 said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Nappa Hobo
> Listing number: *201084469287  *
> Seller name or ID: Bvbags
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201084469287?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: It has ended, but is this authentic? Thanks.
> *



this is authentic.

oops, I see indiaink already answered.


----------



## cooper1

Item title: Bottega Veneta Large Veneta Bag
Listing #: 281329852268
Seller: rodeo*lady
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418090df6c
Comments: Please authenticate this Veneta. It says "large" and the code underneath the auth tag would be large (?) correct? But the measurements are off and something in the interior pix & the hardware just look odd to me. Please help, ladies! Thank you for your expertise!


----------



## NYCgirl

Hi there, 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Coin Case Purse Leather Purple
Listing number: 261467337250
Seller name or ID: reference-shop
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261467337250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Is this authentic? What is the color name? Thanks!


----------



## NYCgirl

NYCgirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Coin Case Purse Leather Purple
> Listing number: 261467337250
> Seller name or ID: reference-shop
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261467337250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Is this authentic? What is the color name? Thanks!


When I try to attach multiple images, it only shows one. Here is another image of the authenticity tag:


----------



## boxermom

cooper1 said:


> Item title: Bottega Veneta Large Veneta Bag
> Listing #: 281329852268
> Seller: rodeo*lady
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418090df6c
> Comments: Please authenticate this Veneta. It says "large" and the code underneath the auth tag would be large (?) correct? But the measurements are off and something in the interior pix & the hardware just look odd to me. Please help, ladies! Thank you for your expertise!



It's authentic. The code on the tag is for a large and it has the shape of a large. I have no idea how they came up with 15x15 for the dimensions. If you're seriously interested in the bag I would ask the seller about that detail. The large is about 19" wide. They are a bit hard to measure, though.


----------



## boxermom

NYCgirl said:


> When I try to attach multiple images, it only shows one. Here is another image of the authenticity tag:



I don't see a photo of the white tag. If this is more than a couple years old it could have a color code on it.  We need to see the tag and the heatstamp to tell if it's authentic.


----------



## NYCgirl

boxermom said:


> I don't see a photo of the white tag. If this is more than a couple years old it could have a color code on it.  We need to see the tag and the heatstamp to tell if it's authentic.


Sorry, I'm having issues try to attach the images the seller sent me. I had to take photos of the screen with my phone and are attaching them singularly (I can't figure out how to attach multiple images on the same post.) I hope the quality is good enough to tell. Thanks.


----------



## NYCgirl

Authenticity tag:


----------



## NYCgirl

Other side of authenticity tag:


----------



## boxermom

authentic ^ but those are newer codes and they don't tell us the color. Someone up to date on current colors will know what this blue is. It's really pretty.


----------



## NYCgirl

boxermom said:


> authentic ^ but those are newer codes and they don't tell us the color. Someone up to date on current colors will know what this blue is. It's really pretty.


Thank you! I bought it.


----------



## NYCgirl

boxermom said:


> Authentic vintage. what a beautiful find!  This is an older vintage (probably from the 1970's or 1980's) but I don't have any specific information--BV didn't have style names for their bags like many do now.


I bought this lovely purse from Flogbunk! It is a really special piece.


----------



## jennielee

Could someone please authenticate the following item:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Woven Intrecciato Leather & woven small Crossbody Handbag
Listing number: 261471038781
Seller name or ID: kjardine
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce0e36d3d
Comments: I just purchased my first Bottega Veneta hobo and am interested in adding a cross body for vacation


----------



## jennielee

Additionally, could someone please authenticate the following item:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta ~Taupe Brown ~ Nappa Leather Intrecciato Shoulder Bag ~ Near Mint
Listing number: 111272620233
Seller name or ID: x51inc
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e85d70c9


----------



## indiaink

jennielee said:


> Could someone please authenticate the following item:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Woven Intrecciato Leather & woven small Crossbody Handbag
> Listing number: 261471038781
> Seller name or ID: kjardine
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...781?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce0e36d3d
> Comments: I just purchased my first Bottega Veneta hobo and am interested in adding a cross body for vacation


Authentic.  Cute bag!


----------



## boxermom

jennielee said:


> Additionally, could someone please authenticate the following item:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta ~Taupe Brown ~ Nappa Leather Intrecciato Shoulder Bag ~ Near Mint
> Listing number: 111272620233
> Seller name or ID: x51inc
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e85d70c9



Authentic vintage BV.


----------



## Lavinna

Can you please kindly check this clutch for me?

Auction items;
Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA SNAKESKIN CLUTCH
Listing number: 111347688648
Seller name or ID: girlstuff14
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111347688648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thank you


----------



## indiaink

Lavinna said:


> Can you please kindly check this clutch for me?
> 
> Auction items;
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA SNAKESKIN CLUTCH
> Listing number: 111347688648
> Seller name or ID: girlstuff14
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111347688648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you


Not authentic.


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi fellow bag lovers,
    I'd be grateful if someone could authenticate this Bottega bag? Thanking you in advance 

Item name: Bottega Veneta brown woven bag with adjustable straps
Listing number: 221437132692
Seller ID: psrtist
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338eae7f94


----------



## boxermom

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi fellow bag lovers,
> I'd be grateful if someone could authenticate this Bottega bag? Thanking you in advance
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta brown woven bag with adjustable straps
> Listing number: 221437132692
> Seller ID: psrtist
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...692?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338eae7f94



We also need to see a photo of both sides of the white authenticity tag inside the bag. Please ask the seller to provide that. Thanks!


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi ladies:

What do you think of this Large Veneta ..   I am still trying to 'add' color into my life:

Seller: bvbags
Listing No: 201088469582
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...d=100010&prg=8580&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=151296771838

Thanks-a-million!

p/s:   Happy Mother's Day !!!


----------



## lyseiki8

Continue from previous ...  I think I read somewhere in one of the old posts that if the bag will be questionable IF the serial number tag shows through the other side?  Please correct me if I am wrong.  Thanks again.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi ladies:
> 
> What do you think of this Large Veneta ..   I am still trying to 'add' color into my life:
> 
> Seller: bvbags
> Listing No: 201088469582
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...d=100010&prg=8580&rk=2&rkt=24&sd=151296771838
> 
> Thanks-a-million!
> 
> p/s:   Happy Mother's Day !!!



I think this is authentic. I've heard that too--about transparency of the white tag. Personally I have had some bags where sometimes you can see through the tag and mine are bought either from reliable department stores or the BV boutiques, so I wouldn't worry about this. It looks completely genuine.


----------



## qiqibian

Item name: Bottega Veneta Auth. NWT dark blue leather unisex hand bag & wallet

Listing number: 261472186498
Seller ID: ricky_bao
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261472186498?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648

Thank You!


----------



## indiaink

qiqibian said:


> Item name: Bottega Veneta Auth. NWT dark blue leather unisex hand bag & wallet
> 
> Listing number: 261472186498
> Seller ID: ricky_bao
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261472186498?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648
> 
> Thank You!


Need photos of the front and back of the white authenticity label before making a determination.  As of right  now, I would hesitate on this until we get the needed photos of the label.


----------



## lyseiki8

indiaink said:


> Need photos of the front and back of the white authenticity label before making a determination.  As of right  now, I would hesitate on this until we get the needed photos of the label.


Thank you, boxermom


----------



## amychen99

Can any expert please authenticate this Bottega Bag?

Item name:Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Pale Blue Leather Woven Handbag with Dustbag
Item Number:271478252673
Seller ID: ultrag2002
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...73?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f355d6481


----------



## indiaink

amychen99 said:


> Can any expert please authenticate this Bottega Bag?
> 
> Item name:Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Pale Blue Leather Woven Handbag with Dustbag
> Item Number:271478252673
> Seller ID: ultrag2002
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...73?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f355d6481


Authentic vintage, and in great shape given its light color.


----------



## lyseiki8

boxermom said:


> I think this is authentic. I've heard that too--about transparency of the white tag. Personally I have had some bags where sometimes you can see through the tag and mine are bought either from reliable department stores or the BV boutiques, so I wouldn't worry about this. It looks completely genuine.


Hi ladies (BV authenticators):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BOT...400?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad4f17b28

I have been using the same style bag which I bought from a consignment place a while back and never thought anything about it until I came across this listing (above) today.  I noticed my bag is smaller in size and dimensions are as follows:

Strap drop: 11"  (listing is 17")
Height: 7" (listing is 9")
Width: 10.5" (listing is 12")
Depth: 1" (listing is 1")

Ladies - Did Bottega made similiar style bags in different dimensions in the 90s?  Is mine an original too?  My gut is telling me YES as my bag is very well-made and still in very good condition if it is VINTAGE as claimed by the person who is selling her pink bag.

I am just curious and I have no plans to sell mine ) 

Here are some pictures to compare.


----------



## lyseiki8

More pics ..


----------



## lyseiki8

More ..

Any opinion will be greatly appreciated.

p/s:  It is HOT here in california !!!!!


----------



## CaliforniaGal

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi ladies (BV authenticators):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BOT...400?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad4f17b28
> 
> I have been using the same style bag which I bought from a consignment place a while back and never thought anything about it until I came across this listing (above) today.  I noticed my bag is smaller in size and dimensions are as follows:
> 
> Strap drop: 11"  (listing is 17")
> Height: 7" (listing is 9")
> Width: 10.5" (listing is 12")
> Depth: 1" (listing is 1")
> 
> Ladies - Did Bottega made similiar style bags in different dimensions in the 90s?  Is mine an original too?  My gut is telling me YES as my bag is very well-made and still in very good condition if it is VINTAGE as claimed by the person who is selling her pink bag.
> 
> I am just curious and I have no plans to sell mine )
> 
> Here are some pictures to compare.[/]
> --
> I'm not an authenticator, but I have a similar vintage bag which has been authenticated some years back .. flat handle, flat seam edge instead of woven edge,
> black woven leather with black suede lining golden plaque, brown tag in pocket.
> No idea how old, still beautiful.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> More ..
> 
> Any opinion will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> p/s:  It is HOT here in california !!!!!



This looks authentic. It's kind of an early version of the Veneta that was created when Tomas Maier came to BV in 2001. Great color!


----------



## lyseiki8

Thank you, californiaGal and boxermom.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello could you authenticate this montaigne from a consignment please. Thanks 

Name: bottega veneta black stripe montaigne
Link: http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...-stripe-lambskin-leather-small-montaigne-bag/


----------



## boxermom

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello could you authenticate this montaigne from a consignment please. Thanks
> 
> Name: bottega veneta black stripe montaigne
> Link: http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...-stripe-lambskin-leather-small-montaigne-bag/



Yay!! All the needed photos are there and this bag is authentic


----------



## moi et mes sacs

boxermom said:


> Yay!! All the needed photos are there and this bag is authentic


Brilliant thanks Boxermom


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear all, appreciate your kind assistance for this vintage piece I chanced upon this site.

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Vintage Leather Drawstring Shoulder Bag Black
Seller name: Fashionphile.com
Working link: http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Vintage-Leather-Drawstring-Shoulder-Bag-Black-55829#
Comments: I have had no experience shopping at this site. Noticed that the selling price was further discounted. 

Thank you in advance for your very kind help.


----------



## boxermom

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear all, appreciate your kind assistance for this vintage piece I chanced upon this site.
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Vintage Leather Drawstring Shoulder Bag Black
> Seller name: Fashionphile.com
> Working link: http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Vintage-Leather-Drawstring-Shoulder-Bag-Black-55829#
> Comments: I have had no experience shopping at this site. Noticed that the selling price was further discounted.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your very kind help.



this is an authentic vintage bag. Fashionphile was sold by the original owner, but is still a reliable and ethical consignment store, in my experience.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear all, appreciate your kind assistance for this vintage piece I chanced upon this site.
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Vintage Leather Drawstring Shoulder Bag Black
> Seller name: Fashionphile.com
> Working link: http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Vintage-Leather-Drawstring-Shoulder-Bag-Black-55829#
> Comments: I have had no experience shopping at this site. Noticed that the selling price was further discounted.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your very kind help.


Gorgeous authentic vintage BV!  Fashionphile is a trusted site.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

boxermom said:


> this is an authentic vintage bag. Fashionphile was sold by the original owner, but is still a reliable and ethical consignment store, in my experience.



Thank you so much for your time.  I've read many positive reviews about the site from PF but just wanted to be sure as I have never bought anything pre-loved before, plus this will be my first BV!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Gorgeous authentic vintage BV!  Fashionphile is a trusted site.



Thank you India! I'm not sure whether is it great photography but the leather looks very soft. A cute style and just nice for me to have my essentials close to me, while I lug another bigger bag. " )


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi Ladies....
I think I did something not too smart..please tell me if this is authentic or not?

Item: 111357053591 

Seller: bexperience

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...591?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ed65ca97

please let me know.....thank you in advance ; )


----------



## indiaink

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi Ladies....
> I think I did something not too smart..please tell me if this is authentic or not?
> 
> Item: 111357053591
> 
> Seller: bexperience
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...591?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ed65ca97
> 
> please let me know.....thank you in advance ; )


We need to see a clear photo of the heat stamp, and photos of the front and back of the white authenticity label inside the zippered pocket to be sure.


----------



## boxermom

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi Ladies....
> I think I did something not too smart..please tell me if this is authentic or not?
> 
> Item: 111357053591
> 
> Seller: bexperience
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...591?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ed65ca97
> 
> please let me know.....thank you in advance ; )



I'm thinking this is not authentic just from the heatstamp. You're not alone. My first BV was a fake from ebay many years ago before I'd ever heard of Purse Forum and authenticators. I hope you can get your money back.


----------



## farrahmelanie

boxermom said:


> I'm thinking this is not authentic just from the heatstamp. You're not alone. My first BV was a fake from ebay many years ago before I'd ever heard of Purse Forum and authenticators. I hope you can get your money back.


THANK YOU!!!!

the interior lining is what threw me off, it wasn't suede...thank you ; )


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi ladies,

Your help, please.  Thank you very much!

p/s:  Also if this is a fake, will the listing be automatically go to the HALL OF SHAME ?

Seller: chippy3247(1432)
Ebay number: 151305540616

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...616?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233a835408


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Your help, please.  Thank you very much!
> 
> p/s:  Also if this is a fake, will the listing be automatically go to the HALL OF SHAME ?
> 
> Seller: chippy3247(1432)
> Ebay number: 151305540616
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...616?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233a835408


This appears authentic; I have one very similar.  You might ask the seller for a photo of the white authenticity label...


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Your help, please.  Thank you very much!
> 
> p/s:  Also if this is a fake, will the listing be automatically go to the HALL OF SHAME ?
> 
> Seller: chippy3247(1432)
> Ebay number: 151305540616
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...616?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233a835408



regarding the items we believe are fakes, sometimes we just report them and other times we post them in the Hall of Shame. We're not very consistent. Personally, I'll try to do better. It's discouraging to report over and over and the bay ignores our pleas to remove listings.


----------



## gotpurseitis

Hi
I would love an opinion on this pillow bag.  Also, do you know if this is tourmaline or another blue?
Seller: sgjinfun 
Item Number: 221441302680
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338eee2098

www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Nayvy-Shoulder-Bag-/221441302680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338eee2098[/url]


----------



## seaver1

Please help me authenticate this BV hobo. It seems to be a 2009 elephant color cervo hobo based on my limited knowledge. 


*Item Name:   *BOTTEGA VENETA Authentic Cervo Hobo Shoulder Handbag - LIGHT/MEDIUM BROWN 					 				 		* 
Listing number: 201087406336
Seller name or ID: **fashionfun4life 
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...lder-Handbag-LIGHT-MEDIUM-BROWN-/201087406336
* 

TIA!
*


----------



## boxermom

gotpurseitis said:


> Hi
> I would love an opinion on this pillow bag.  Also, do you know if this is tourmaline or another blue?
> Seller: sgjinfun
> Item Number: 221441302680
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338eee2098
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Nayvy-Shoulder-Bag-/221441302680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338eee2098[/url]



It's authentic. I can't help you with the color--the new codes on the white tag don't tell us the color name.  If you ask in the *ID this BV* thread someone will know what it is and help you.


----------



## boxermom

seaver1 said:


> Please help me authenticate this BV hobo. It seems to be a 2009 elephant color cervo hobo based on my limited knowledge.
> 
> 
> *Item Name:   *BOTTEGA VENETA Authentic Cervo Hobo Shoulder Handbag - LIGHT/MEDIUM BROWN 					 				 		*
> Listing number: 201087406336
> Seller name or ID: **fashionfun4life
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...lder-Handbag-LIGHT-MEDIUM-BROWN-/201087406336
> *
> 
> TIA!
> *



Authentic. You're right about the color (though I never saw an elephant this brown!).


----------



## shih_tzu_lover

gotpurseitis said:


> Hi
> I would love an opinion on this pillow bag.  Also, do you know if this is tourmaline or another blue?
> Seller: sgjinfun
> Item Number: 221441302680
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338eee2098
> 
> www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Nayvy-Shoulder-Bag-/221441302680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338eee2098[/url]


 


Please inquire about the shoulder strap length. If you look at the seller's feedback, it appears likely that the bag was purchased from another ebay seller. In the original listing it is noted that the shoulder strap has been shortened. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201076439943?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649


----------



## gotpurseitis

shih_tzu_lover said:


> Please inquire about the shoulder strap length. If you look at the seller's feedback, it appears likely that the bag was purchased from another ebay seller. In the original listing it is noted that the shoulder strap has been shortened.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201076439943?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649



You are so right!  Thank you.  I remember seeing this on Malleries and I bet it's the same one.  I asked seller for color name of the blue and she replied "nero"..........


----------



## Labyrinthiniac

Hi, 

I really love BV-bags and saw this offer - but the price just seems very low for the bag to be authentic? I would love if anyone here could give an oppinion 

Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Brown Leather Italy M07078
Listing number: 331184641624
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

I hope all the pictures are there - i think so 

Thank you guys so much in advance - this is an incredible service!


----------



## indiaink

Labyrinthiniac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really love BV-bags and saw this offer - but the price just seems very low for the bag to be authentic? I would love if anyone here could give an oppinion
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Brown Leather Italy M07078
> Listing number: 331184641624
> Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I hope all the pictures are there - i think so
> 
> Thank you guys so much in advance - this is an incredible service!


This is authentic.  Price may be based on the condition of the bag, and the age.  It looks in fairly decent shape - with ink marks and spots on the inside?


----------



## boxermom

Labyrinthiniac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really love BV-bags and saw this offer - but the price just seems very low for the bag to be authentic? I would love if anyone here could give an oppinion
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Brown Leather Italy M07078
> Listing number: 331184641624
> Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I hope all the pictures are there - i think so
> 
> Thank you guys so much in advance - this is an incredible service!



indiaink is right--it's authentic and the price isn't especially low considering the age of the bag (at least 10 years old) and from the wear on the leather you can tell it's been heavily used along with stains in the lining..


----------



## bonelda

Hi - could you please authenticate - not quite sure that this was in another bag. thanks.

item: BOTTEGA VENETTA-BLACK-LEATHER-SMALL CLUTCH-BIG COIN PURSE! NEW
seller: kayn714
item no: 121342982911
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121342982911?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## septembersiren

this is the pouch that comes inside a cabat
I can't authenticate it as it is not really a bag
the plate is too scratched for me to see the numbers





bonelda said:


> Hi - could you please authenticate - not quite sure that this was in another bag. thanks.
> 
> item: BOTTEGA VENETTA-BLACK-LEATHER-SMALL CLUTCH-BIG COIN PURSE! NEW
> seller: kayn714
> item no: 121342982911
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121342982911?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## boxermom

bonelda said:


> Hi - could you please authenticate - not quite sure that this was in another bag. thanks.
> 
> item: BOTTEGA VENETTA-BLACK-LEATHER-SMALL CLUTCH-BIG COIN PURSE! NEW
> seller: kayn714
> item no: 121342982911
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121342982911?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I don't think there's any way to authenticate this; as septembersiren said, it came out of another bag.


----------



## bonelda

septembersiren said:


> this is the pouch that comes inside a cabat
> I can't authenticate it as it is not really a bag
> the plate is too scratched for me to see the numbers



OK - Thanks - that's the problem I was having with it too.


----------



## bonelda

septembersiren said:


> this is the pouch that comes inside a cabat
> I can't authenticate it as it is not really a bag
> the plate is too scratched for me to see the numbers



The seller sent me this info - the brass plaque reads as follows:
Bottega Veneta
Made in Italy
Limited Edition
Lavorazione fatta a Mano
346/500

she says it came attached to her large black cab at five years ago.

thanks.


----------



## septembersiren

well the problem I am having is:
for never being used why is the plate scratched so badly 
and to tell the truth it is worth nothing without the rest of the bag
I can not authenticate this 
maybe someone else will 
sorry 





bonelda said:


> The seller sent me this info - the brass plaque reads as follows:
> Bottega Veneta
> Made in Italy
> Limited Edition
> Lavorazione fatta a Mano
> 346/500
> 
> she says it came attached to her large black cab at five years ago.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## indiaink

bonelda said:


> The seller sent me this info - the brass plaque reads as follows:
> Bottega Veneta
> Made in Italy
> Limited Edition
> Lavorazione fatta a Mano
> 346/500
> 
> she says it came attached to her large black cab at five years ago.
> 
> thanks.


The seller is doing herself a disservice, and any possible buyer a disservice.  The little pouch on its own is worthless in that any pouch can be a coin purse or a cosmetic case and cost way less.  Her Cabat is essentially worthless without this pouch, too, but that obviously doesn't matter to her.

If you want an affordable worthwhile piece of BV, look elsewhere, IMHO.


----------



## bonelda

septembersiren said:


> this is the pouch that comes inside a cabat
> i can't authenticate it as it is not really a bag
> the plate is too scratched for me to see the numbers



ok, i understand, thanks.


----------



## circleyan

item name intrecciato nappa zip continental wallet
seller:bluefly.com
please authenticate this wallet. thank you.


----------



## indiaink

circleyan said:


> item name intrecciato nappa zip continental wallet
> seller:bluefly.com
> please authenticate this wallet. thank you.


Authentic.


----------



## circleyan

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## code88

Hey guys, this is my first BV wallet and I wonder if it's authentic or not. If so, what's the model's name? 

Item Name: Wallet 
Seller name or ID: Local store
Working Link to pictures: see below
Comments: none


----------



## sdkitty

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...856?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce15de130


This bag listed on Ebay looks like one I have.  But mine is lined in leather in this one lined in suede.
Also if this is the exact same bag as mine it would be quite old.  I'm thinking it's been reconditioned?  And it's got some defects so price is out there (but seller is in Japan so...)


----------



## boxermom

code88 said:


> Hey guys, this is my first BV wallet and I wonder if it's authentic or not. If so, what's the model's name?
> 
> Item Name: Wallet
> Seller name or ID: Local store
> Working Link to pictures: see below
> Comments: none



this is authentic. Most wallets don't have a style name, but you can look online at the BV site to see if there is one like this and what they call it.


----------



## putot

Hi, ladies! Please help me authenticate this:

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Snake Leather Clutch
Listing number: 121341821000
Seller name or ID: 555blaga
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121341821000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much!


----------



## boxermom

putot said:


> Hi, ladies! Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Snake Leather Clutch
> Listing number: 121341821000
> Seller name or ID: 555blaga
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121341821000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!



This makes me furious. Several days ago I reported this to ebay as a fake. Obviously they let it remain listed and someone bought it.  If you bought it, I hope you used a credit card and can get your money back. Otherwise, open a dispute with ebay on the ground that this item is fake and that fact was reported.


----------



## putot

boxermom said:


> This makes me furious. Several days ago I reported this to ebay as a fake. Obviously they let it remain listed and someone bought it.  If you bought it, I hope you used a credit card and can get your money back. Otherwise, open a dispute with ebay on the ground that this item is fake and that fact was reported.



Thank you very much for your quick response! I haven't paid for it yet because I was waiting for your thoughts. Whew!


----------



## code88

boxermom said:


> this is authentic. Most wallets don't have a style name, but you can look online at the BV site to see if there is one like this and what they call it.


Thank you for your help. Thank you so much.


----------



## lucyisabaddog

Item Name: Vintage Bottega Veneta intrecciato purple leather woven weave shoulder bag
Listing number: 188884439
Seller name or ID: VintageLeatherPurses
Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/188884...auto3&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

Comments: I'm very new to buying vintage, and new to Bottega Veneta in general. I've had trouble locating any other information on this bag, but really do like it. Can anyone tell if this is authentic, or what information I would need that isn't provided? Also, if authentic, would anyone happen to know the name? I've been researching this bag and company in general for most of the day, and hate to think I'm wasting someone else's time here. Thanks so much, any help is appreciated.

Editing to add: I did search for this seller in other authentication threads, and she checked out. But this just seems too good to be true.


----------



## boxermom

lucyisabaddog said:


> Item Name: Vintage Bottega Veneta intrecciato purple leather woven weave shoulder bag
> Listing number: 188884439
> Seller name or ID: VintageLeatherPurses
> Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/188884...auto3&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> Comments: I'm very new to buying vintage, and new to Bottega Veneta in general. I've had trouble locating any other information on this bag, but really do like it. Can anyone tell if this is authentic, or what information I would need that isn't provided? Also, if authentic, would anyone happen to know the name? I've been researching this bag and company in general for most of the day, and hate to think I'm wasting someone else's time here. Thanks so much, any help is appreciated.
> 
> Editing to add: I did search for this seller in other authentication threads, and she checked out. But this just seems too good to be true.



this is authentic and at a fantastic price. The older BV's didn't have style names like many do now. You might ask if it has any unusual odors, since it's an older bag (though new ones occasionally come from re-sellers with odors from storage).  I'd say this is a really pretty vintage bag at an awesome price!


----------



## lucyisabaddog

boxermom said:


> this is authentic and at a fantastic price. The older BV's didn't have style names like many do now. You might ask if it has any unusual odors, since it's an older bag (though new ones occasionally come from re-sellers with odors from storage).  I'd say this is a really pretty vintage bag at an awesome price!


Thank you for your help! Very happy to hear that it's authentic. I loved the color so much.


----------



## indiaink

Item Name: Bottega Veneta British Tan Woven Leather Intrecciato Tote
Listing number: 261490584344
Seller name: Marylouisesattic
Working Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2F261490584344%3FssPageName%3DSTRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT%26_trksid%3Dp3984.m1423.l2649

Comments: Is the missing metal plate (you know, the small rectangle I see on just about every older BV) an issue?  Seller has answered a ton of questions for me and posted all photo requests.  Hope this is the real deal as I am in LOVE!


----------



## kfu

Can someone help authenticate this bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## indiaink

kfu said:


> Can someone help authenticate this bag:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Please see the first post in this thread for the needed information and photos needed to authenticate.  Thanks.


----------



## kfu

indiaink said:


> Please see the first post in this thread for the needed information and photos needed to authenticate.  Thanks.


This bag is different than the one listed on eBay in the first post. Do you think this one is authentic?


----------



## indiaink

kfu said:


> This bag is different than the one listed on eBay in the first post. Do you think this one is authentic?


We need this info:

Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:

Needed Pictures: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of 
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
4. views of the lining
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
6. views of hardware
7. mirror, both sides if applicable


----------



## kfu

Got it. Sorry, new to this forum. Here's the info:


Item Name: Beautiful BOTTEGA VENETA Tote Bag.Intrecciomirage with Butterflies!
Listing number: 251521928651
Seller name or ID: daniela95640
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: "Outstanding Tote Bag!Soft leather with an incredible elegance.
I got the bag at Bottega Veneta outlet at The Mall in Florence for a good price because when they removed the anti-theft alarm(naively placed on such a kind of material)it left a small hole and mark (as shown in the photos).
I will not discount it too much.The defect is minimal and I will keep the tote otherwise.
Be aware of the currency exchange.Thank you.
Dust bag included."

I don't have all the required pictures (just the ones from the listing) because I haven't received the item yet. Seller claims she got the bag at the outlet store in Florence, Italy. 

Hope you can help! Would really appreciate it!


----------



## kfu

Here are some more photos.


----------



## indiaink

No problem.  We need to have photos of both sides of the authenticity label and the heat stamp at the very least. If seller has already shipped the bag and can't provide them, then we can only wait until you receive it for the photos. I cannot believe that any BV store would have put the anti theft mechanism thru the leather, so - ?



kfu said:


> Got it. Sorry, new to this forum. Here's the info:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Beautiful BOTTEGA VENETA Tote Bag.Intrecciomirage with Butterflies!
> Listing number: 251521928651
> Seller name or ID: daniela95640
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: "Outstanding Tote Bag!Soft leather with an incredible elegance.
> I got the bag at Bottega Veneta outlet at The Mall in Florence for a good price because when they removed the anti-theft alarm(naively placed on such a kind of material)it left a small hole and mark (as shown in the photos).
> I will not discount it too much.The defect is minimal and I will keep the tote otherwise.
> Be aware of the currency exchange.Thank you.
> Dust bag included."
> 
> I don't have all the required pictures (just the ones from the listing) because I haven't received the item yet. Seller claims she got the bag at the outlet store in Florence, Italy.
> 
> Hope you can help! Would really appreciate it!


----------



## kfu

I know, right (about the security tag)?? I'll post more detailed photos as soon as I receive it. Thanks in advance for your help indiaink!


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta British Tan Woven Leather Intrecciato Tote
> Listing number: 261490584344
> Seller name: Marylouisesattic
> Working Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fitm%2F261490584344%3FssPageName%3DSTRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT%26_trksid%3Dp3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Comments: Is the missing metal plate (you know, the small rectangle I see on just about every older BV) an issue?  Seller has answered a ton of questions for me and posted all photo requests.  Hope this is the real deal as I am in LOVE!



Every detail on this bag is consistent with the vintage of it, so I believe it's authentic.


----------



## boxermom

kfu said:


> I know, right (about the security tag)?? I'll post more detailed photos as soon as I receive it. Thanks in advance for your help indiaink!



the white tag looks ok, but we need to see the heatstamp too. When you receive it, please post that and someone here will let you know if it's genuine or not. So far I see no warning signs.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> Every detail on this bag is consistent with the vintage of it, so I believe it's authentic.


Thank you very much, boxermom!


----------



## septembersiren

I think the butterflies all over it makes it from the 80's or 90's 
Pre TM 
the butterflies are called farfalle 





kfu said:


> Here are some more photos.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I think the butterflies all over it makes it from the 80's or 90's
> Pre TM
> the butterflies are called farfalle


But you'll notice from the authenticity tag, at least the photo of the one side, that it appears to be one of the "NEW" tags.


----------



## boxermom

indiaink said:


> But you'll notice from the authenticity tag, at least the photo of the one side, that it appears to be one of the "NEW" tags.



Maybe this is a design for outlet only? Didn't the seller say it was from the Florence outlet?

Photos of the heatstamp and any zipper pulls would be helpful.


----------



## septembersiren

I didn't authenticate this 
I just said what it looked like to me 
and what the butterfiies were called 





indiaink said:


> But you'll notice from the authenticity tag, at least the photo of the one side, that it appears to be one of the "NEW" tags.


----------



## boxermom

septembersiren said:


> I didn't authenticate this
> I just said what it looked like to me
> and what the butterfiies were called



No one has authenticated it yet; we don't have all the photos. Thanks for the knowledge you always bring to this thread, septembersiren!


----------



## PursePout

Hi pls help me authenticate this bottega veneta flat shoes thanks

http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/SHoes?sort=3&src=wap&page=1


----------



## boxermom

PursePout said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this bottega veneta flat shoes thanks
> 
> http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/SHoes?sort=3&src=wap&page=1



I think shoes are hard to authenticate--no authenticity tag--but these look ok to me.


----------



## septembersiren

farfalle is butterfly in Italian 
we had to learn a lot of I talian words when I worked at BV 





boxermom said:


> No one has authenticated it yet; we don't have all the photos. Thanks for the knowledge you always bring to this thread, septembersiren!


----------



## septembersiren

I really doubt that someone would fake shoes
1st of all most shoes new are under $1500.
To make a shoe you need to make a last 
that is the thing the shoe is formed on and they are expensive to make 
the stamp that says BV on the bottom of the shoe looks authentic to me 
It is very hard to fake a shoe 





PursePout said:


> Hi pls help me authenticate this bottega veneta flat shoes thanks
> 
> http://s8.photobucket.com/user/camillesantos/library/SHoes?sort=3&src=wap&page=1


----------



## V0N1B2

You'd be surprised, ss. I've seen plenty of the intrecciato suede moccasins/loafers as well as the ballet flats with the squared-off front with the top stitching. 
Have not seen the style in OP's link faked before though. Not that that means anything.


----------



## septembersiren

I guess they will fake anything 
I stand corrected


----------



## ClassicLabels

Listing Name: Authentic Used Bottega Veneta BV Black Intrecciato Leather Zip Around Long Wallet
Item #: 221441427471
Seller Name: brandoff_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-U...t=Wallet&hash=item338ef0080f&autorefresh=true


----------



## boxermom

ClassicLabels said:


> Listing Name: Authentic Used Bottega Veneta BV Black Intrecciato Leather Zip Around Long Wallet
> Item #: 221441427471
> Seller Name: brandoff_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-U...t=Wallet&hash=item338ef0080f&autorefresh=true



We need to see a readable photo of the heatstamp and both sides of the white authenticity tag from inside the wallet before we can authenticate. For more information, post #1 of this thread explains more. Thanks!


----------



## whereisflossie

Hi everyone!

I'm new here. Would you mind giving me your opinion on this vintage BV (that I've already purchased!)?  The zippers are unmarked and there's no authenticity tag.

Listing name: Bottega Veneta Genuine Woven Leather Handbag Purse Authentic 
Item #: 261476862834
Seller Name: indesignerbagandluggage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...UNdBTI4dBCmFb6INHrzgc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## boxermom

whereisflossie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new here. Would you mind giving me your opinion on this vintage BV (that I've already purchased!)?  The zippers are unmarked and there's no authenticity tag.
> 
> Listing name: Bottega Veneta Genuine Woven Leather Handbag Purse Authentic
> Item #: 261476862834
> Seller Name: indesignerbagandluggage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...UNdBTI4dBCmFb6INHrzgc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



This is authentic vintage BV. Markers changed over time, but the details shown in the photos are good for this age bag. Congratulations!

And a big welcome to the Purse Forum!


----------



## whereisflossie

boxermom said:


> This is authentic vintage BV. Markers changed over time, but the details shown in the photos are good for this age bag. Congratulations!
> 
> And a big welcome to the Purse Forum!



Thank you so much boxermom! This is a great forum!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Item Name: BV Intrecciato Brown Ebano Large Hobo Purse
Listing number: 151314787272
Seller name or ID: dnwauctions
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151314787272ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## boxermom

ForeverInPink said:


> Item Name: BV Intrecciato Brown Ebano Large Hobo Purse
> Listing number: 151314787272
> Seller name or ID: dnwauctions
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151314787272ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



The bag is authentic (your link doesn't work for some reason).


----------



## septembersiren

I don't know if it is me or what 
but the link does not work for me 






ForeverInPink said:


> Item Name: BV Intrecciato Brown Ebano Large Hobo Purse
> Listing number: 151314787272
> Seller name or ID: dnwauctions
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151314787272ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello Ladies

Would you please help me with my latest purchase of the Cabat purse?
Title: BOTTEGA VENETA Brown & Multicolor CABAT Tote Two sides Braided Intreccioato Bag
Seller: Private party
Pictures were taken by me
Comments: I cannot locate this style/color on google search and the limited edition tag make me worry. If you please advice from which year is this beautiful Cabat bag? Thank you so much!






























few more bellow:


----------



## maggieridzon

Continued:
Title: BOTTEGA VENETA Brown & Multicolor CABAT Tote Two sides Braided Intreccioato Bag










TIA


----------



## ForeverInPink

septembersiren said:


> I don't know if it is me or what
> 
> but the link does not work for me




Thanks for trying!



boxermom said:


> The bag is authentic (your link doesn't work for some reason).



Thanks so much Boxermom!!!


----------



## boxermom

maggieridzon said:


> Continued:
> Title: BOTTEGA VENETA Brown & Multicolor CABAT Tote Two sides Braided Intreccioato Bag
> 
> View attachment 2639351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639352
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639353
> 
> 
> TIA



I found this in the Spring-Summer 2006 catalog. The photo was of a large Cabat so the style number is different from this one. The catalog # is 113129. The material code is the same. I think the code on yours is for the medium Cabat.

I too am puzzled at the limited edition plaque not having the numbers stamped onto it. But everything else checks out so I don't know what to tell you. BTW, in 2006 the large version sold for $21,500.


----------



## maggieridzon

boxermom said:


> I found this in the Spring-Summer 2006 catalog. The photo was of a large Cabat so the style number is different from this one. The catalog # is 113129. The material code is the same. I think the code on yours is for the medium Cabat.
> 
> I too am puzzled at the limited edition plaque not having the numbers stamped onto it. But everything else checks out so I don't know what to tell you. BTW, in 2006 the large version sold for $21,500.



Thank you so much for taking time to check this beautiful Cabat for me. The price tag took my breath away 
I will use again google search to find the catalog and number you have provided.
You are awesome, thank you for everything


----------



## septembersiren

I am puzzled by the plate not having numbers
unless in 2006 they didn't number the cabat 
I don't know 
many things about this says authentic except that missing number on the plate 






maggieridzon said:


> Thank you so much for taking time to check this beautiful Cabat for me. The price tag took my breath away
> I will use again google search to find the catalog and number you have provided.
> You are awesome, thank you for everything


----------



## maggieridzon

septembersiren said:


> I am puzzled by the plate not having numbers
> unless in 2006 they didn't number the cabat
> I don't know
> many things about this says authentic except that missing number on the plate



Many thanks for your input 
Yes, I believe is authentic as there is no way someone will be able to make a such a perfect braided intrecciato than Bottega Veneta. Is it possible there is only one in this multicolor combo so plate not having number?
Lol, I'm new student here.


----------



## boxermom

maggieridzon said:


> Many thanks for your input
> Yes, I believe is authentic as there is no way someone will be able to make a such a perfect braided intrecciato than Bottega Veneta. Is it possible there is only one in this multicolor combo so plate not having number?
> Lol, I'm new student here.



Looking at the detail on this bag, it's far beyond the normal Cabat, which is luxurious to say the least. I cannot imagine anyone going to the trouble of faking this with all those multicolor woven strips!


----------



## maggieridzon

boxermom said:


> Looking at the detail on this bag, it's far beyond the normal Cabat, which is luxurious to say the least. I cannot imagine anyone going to the trouble of faking this with all those multicolor woven strips!



Would you please recommend some good authentication company to get more details on this Cabat bag? 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## boxermom

maggieridzon said:


> Would you please recommend some good authentication company to get more details on this Cabat bag?
> Thank you so much in advance!



Some members here know as much or more than any authentication company. You could post a question in the general BV area of threads asking for more information on this bag.

Years ago I heard of some authenticators but I don't know if they are still in business--mypoupette is one; I've heard people refer to CarolDiva as an authenticator. Whether they can go beyond authenticating to give you actual information about a specific style of Cabat, I don't know.  Do you live near a BV shop? If you do and they have any long-term SA's, someone may remember this bag and be able to give you more information.

Good luck!


----------



## kfu

Here they are!


----------



## kfu

boxermom said:


> the white tag looks ok, but we need to see the heatstamp too. When you receive it, please post that and someone here will let you know if it's genuine or not. So far I see no warning signs.



Finally received the bag! Here are the photos of the heatstamp and inside tag!


----------



## boxermom

kfu said:


> Finally received the bag! Here are the photos of the heatstamp and inside tag!



everything looks authentic. thanks for the good photos!


----------



## maggieridzon

boxermom said:


> Some members here know as much or more than any authentication company. You could post a question in the general BV area of threads asking for more information on this bag.
> 
> Years ago I heard of some authenticators but I don't know if they are still in business--mypoupette is one; I've heard people refer to CarolDiva as an authenticator. Whether they can go beyond authenticating to give you actual information about a specific style of Cabat, I don't know.  Do you live near a BV shop? If you do and they have any long-term SA's, someone may remember this bag and be able to give you more information.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you Ladies for all your input and help.
I will post better images in general BV thread as there is no BV store in my location


----------



## kfu

boxermom said:


> everything looks authentic. thanks for the good photos!


Awesome! Thanks boxermom, indiaink and PurseForum for the help!!


----------



## sharonshi77

*newbie here wanted to anthenticate my first BV bag. thank you!*

*Item Name: Roma
 Listing number: n/a
 Seller name or ID: www.net-a-porter.com
 Working Link: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/403212/Bottega_Veneta/roma-large-intrecciato-leather-tote
 Comments:  please authenticate*

*here is link the bag i received:*
*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wtht9nacom4q1j1/AADCvCKaA2CbVvF8_OoAyZ8da *

many thanks!!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic calf Roma 





sharonshi77 said:


> *newbie here wanted to anthenticate my first BV bag. thank you!*
> 
> *Item Name: Roma
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: www.net-a-porter.com
> Working Link: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/403212/Bottega_Veneta/roma-large-intrecciato-leather-tote
> Comments:  please authenticate*
> 
> *here is link the bag i received:*
> *https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wtht9nacom4q1j1/AADCvCKaA2CbVvF8_OoAyZ8da *
> 
> many thanks!!


----------



## foolforbags

*Item Name:*310969316347
* Listing number: n/a
 Seller name or ID:*french_fashion_victim |  *Feedback score of* 1503  |*
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310969316347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

  Comments:  please authenticate* - Hi, Is this a superfake? seller of luxury items with a high scores but spotted a number of worrysome anomalies straight away upon handling such as label, zip and lining.


----------



## boxermom

foolforbags said:


> *Item Name:*310969316347
> * Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID:*french_fashion_victim |  *Feedback score of* 1503  |*
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310969316347?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Comments:  please authenticate* - Hi, Is this a superfake? seller of luxury items with a high scores but spotted a number of worrysome anomalies straight away upon handling such as label, zip and lining.



Yes, it's fake. I reported it but I doubt if the bay will do anything about it.


----------



## foolforbags

boxermom said:


> Yes, it's fake. I reported it but I doubt if the bay will do anything about it.


Hi boxermum thanks, may i ask when? is the label telling? I thought with such a high rating and other luxury listing!! The fakes are getting so good it's scary!! You gals do an awesome job as ever.


----------



## boxermom

foolforbags said:


> Hi boxermum thanks, may i ask when? is the label telling? I thought with such a high rating and other luxury listing!! The fakes are getting so good it's scary!! You gals do an awesome job as ever.



I reported it after seeing your post. I've been reporting some fake Knots that were still up the last time I looked. I try to check listings every day or two, but I know I miss some fakes. It gets so discouraging to see them still listed or even sold when we've taken time to report over and over.

I agree that some of the fakes are getting very good and if people don't really know the designer (when I buy a different designer, I go to those experts) it's easy to get fooled by feedback or incomplete photos.


----------



## LuvClassics

Would someone be able to authenticate this Medium Veneta?  I have several vintage bv's but the look and feel is slightly different.  This made me worry a little.  Although this bag looks great, it doesn't have the same sheen that my vintage bags have.


----------



## LuvClassics

Also, the zipper of the small inner pocket is not stamped.   Is the newer Nappa slightly matte compared to the vintage Nappa?


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
the zipper to the pocket is never stamped 
actually this bag was Manufactured in 2010 
it is not the brand new tag 
this tag has all the info on it 













LuvClassics said:


> Also, the zipper of the small inner pocket is not stamped.   Is the newer Nappa slightly matte compared to the vintage Nappa?


----------



## LuvClassics

Thank you Septembersiren!    
My medium Veneta in Oceano has the inner pocket zipper stamped. It's from 2008 though.   It's the only post 2000 bv I have to compare this one to.

I was thrilled to find a 2010 Veneta in such excellent condition.   It hasn't even been broken in enough to fully drape.


----------



## boxermom

LuvClassics said:


> Would someone be able to authenticate this Medium Veneta?  I have several vintage bv's but the look and feel is slightly different.  This made me worry a little.  Although this bag looks great, it doesn't have the same sheen that my vintage bags have.
> 
> View attachment 2642135
> View attachment 2642140
> View attachment 2642141
> View attachment 2642142



It's authentic. In the last few years, the inside pocket zipper hasn't had a stamp so that's ok. I also think my vintage BV's have shinier, softer leather compared to the modern bags. I imagine the skins have changed or they are treated differently now, but maybe someone can shed some light on that.

Oops! I didn't see that septembersiren had already answered you.


----------



## foolforbags

boxermom said:


> Yes, it's fake. I reported it but I doubt if the bay will do anything about it.


Hi,

Keep reporting it - item been removed. being careful isn't enough anymore - ultra vigilance is needed! Thank you  for your time


----------



## LuvClassics

Thank you Boxermom!  I'm happy to hear that it's not just me noticing a difference.


----------



## Smatano

Hi,

I hope all is well. I'm looking to purchase this BV from a private seller. Could you please take a look and let me know if this BV is authentic. It's an old Milano bag, I think, not sure since I'm a BV newbie. The seller said it's vintage. My apologies if this is not in the correct format. This would be my first BV purchase and would appreciate any assistance. Thank you.

*Item Name:* Old Milano?
*Seller:* Private seller

Tag

gyazo.com/749cf19ebcc95c118407e282dc6f1073

gyazo.com/ab9b13fcb6083268b7ff487df5325b2c

gyazo.com/9d97c72aef32e464bdf18f400fc9b461

gyazo.com/50e012361a4a36199029ebce38e01d63 

Zipper: 

gyazo.com/ef619d52beb189194a8c3f130703d776

Bag:

gyazo.com/da08c185d4e072f8393248c45bfaa97c

gyazo.com/7026f2163d54eae3ffc0f1f6d3677e79

gyazo.com/099b12989483e46d93c44c998cf4c589


gyazo.com/da28c5fcbe2e4f01ffc087fc1fdf45fa

gyazo.com/388c8e95b57ebdf76ef5f66e91be7b8c

gyazo.com/dda49848a83e40e98d6c7e63fe151190

gyazo.com/7e9eb5d3ea719c0d98ee188e3bd21b78

gyazo.com/6c3cc41cf5be50aced649d4ac5cf22e1

gyazo.com/80daf3b87bfcf4d2f4cad3f79c0d83a2

gyazo.com/1be9a3626916012e6e91c09065bde0ac

gyazo.com/6a91f902e6ef5aef5a095b40cfff5d69

gyazo.com/8b54c06b6840968d87512d273fef82d5

gyazo.com/85d63117f49840637347b8c85b617df2

gyazo.com/7e721740115b826247429ff07e3118db

gyazo.com/321228b22271639543def72af245dbbd


gyazo.com/05627f52150ef1ebdd3963c5a6ea1df2


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
great pictures 





Smatano said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope all is well. I'm looking to purchase this BV from a private seller. Could you please take a look and let me know if this BV is authentic. It's an old Milano bag, I think, not sure since I'm a BV newbie. The seller said it's vintage. My apologies if this is not in the correct format. This would be my first BV purchase and would appreciate any assistance. Thank you.
> 
> *Item Name:* Old Milano?
> *Seller:* Private seller
> 
> Tag
> 
> gyazo.com/749cf19ebcc95c118407e282dc6f1073
> 
> gyazo.com/ab9b13fcb6083268b7ff487df5325b2c
> 
> gyazo.com/9d97c72aef32e464bdf18f400fc9b461
> 
> gyazo.com/50e012361a4a36199029ebce38e01d63
> 
> Zipper:
> 
> gyazo.com/ef619d52beb189194a8c3f130703d776
> 
> Bag:
> 
> gyazo.com/da08c185d4e072f8393248c45bfaa97c
> 
> gyazo.com/7026f2163d54eae3ffc0f1f6d3677e79
> 
> gyazo.com/099b12989483e46d93c44c998cf4c589
> 
> 
> gyazo.com/da28c5fcbe2e4f01ffc087fc1fdf45fa
> 
> gyazo.com/388c8e95b57ebdf76ef5f66e91be7b8c
> 
> gyazo.com/dda49848a83e40e98d6c7e63fe151190
> 
> gyazo.com/7e9eb5d3ea719c0d98ee188e3bd21b78
> 
> gyazo.com/6c3cc41cf5be50aced649d4ac5cf22e1
> 
> gyazo.com/80daf3b87bfcf4d2f4cad3f79c0d83a2
> 
> gyazo.com/1be9a3626916012e6e91c09065bde0ac
> 
> gyazo.com/6a91f902e6ef5aef5a095b40cfff5d69
> 
> gyazo.com/8b54c06b6840968d87512d273fef82d5
> 
> gyazo.com/85d63117f49840637347b8c85b617df2
> 
> gyazo.com/7e721740115b826247429ff07e3118db
> 
> gyazo.com/321228b22271639543def72af245dbbd
> 
> 
> gyazo.com/05627f52150ef1ebdd3963c5a6ea1df2


----------



## Smatano

septembersiren said:


> authentic
> great pictures


Hi Septembersiren,

Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it. I'm off to get the bag. So excited! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## JOODLZ

Somehow I lost track of this authentication thread...I think I hit a big one at a local thrift store...can someone please authenticate this Bottega Veneta Bag? It's sadly obvious that one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but otherwise this bag is in amazing condition. There are no other tags inside, leading me to believe it's vintage.  Any info about age, etc. is much appreciated...Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazybagfan

Dear BV experts, pls could you authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.                                       Item Name: BV Medium Campana in Fraise Color
Seller name or ID: hoha77
Working Link: http://deluxemall.com/bottega-veneta/179628-fast-deal-2000-bn-bottega-campana-bag-fraise-medium.html.                            I also asked for more photos as attached.


----------



## boxermom

JOODLZ said:


> Somehow I lost track of this authentication thread...I think I hit a big one at a local thrift store...can someone please authenticate this Bottega Veneta Bag? It's sadly obvious that one of the zipper pull rings has been replaced, but otherwise this bag is in amazing condition. There are no other tags inside, leading me to believe it's vintage.  Any info about age, etc. is much appreciated...Thanks in advance!



You're right about the zipper pull rings being replaced, but the bag is authentic vintage. I'd guess it's from the 1980's. The zipper pulls would've helped in dating it, but they must've broken and were replaced.


----------



## boxermom

crazybagfan said:


> Dear BV experts, pls could you authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.                                       Item Name: BV Medium Campana in Fraise Color
> Seller name or ID: hoha77
> Working Link: http://deluxemall.com/bottega-veneta/179628-fast-deal-2000-bn-bottega-campana-bag-fraise-medium.html.                            I also asked for more photos as attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645769
> View attachment 2645770
> View attachment 2645771
> View attachment 2645772
> View attachment 2645773
> View attachment 2645774
> View attachment 2645775
> View attachment 2645776
> View attachment 2645777
> View attachment 2645778



Authentic. Fraise is a beautiful color.


----------



## JOODLZ

boxermom said:


> You're right about the zipper pull rings being replaced, but the bag is authentic vintage. I'd guess it's from the 1980's. The zipper pulls would've helped in dating it, but they must've broken and were replaced.



YAY...YIPPEE...YAHOO! I'm thrilled to have you pronounce this bag genuine...and to only have paid $14.99 for it...Goodwill really goofed on this one! I do think the smaller of the zipper pull rings is original...I've seen them on other older bags in doing my homework. Thanks a million, boxermom!


----------



## boxermom

JOODLZ said:


> YAY...YIPPEE...YAHOO! I'm thrilled to have you pronounce this bag genuine...and to only have paid $14.99 for it...Goodwill really goofed on this one! I do think the smaller of the zipper pull rings is original...I've seen them on other older bags in doing my homework. Thanks a million, boxermom!



I have usually paid a $200-$300 for a vintage bag; once I really wanted one and paid almost $500. You really found yourself a gem!!  Congratulations on having a keen eye.


----------



## crazybagfan

boxermom said:


> Authentic. Fraise is a beautiful color.




Thanks! I do love the color but afraid of color transfer issue!


----------



## JOODLZ

boxermom said:


> I have usually paid a $200-$300 for a vintage bag; once I really wanted one and paid almost $500. You really found yourself a gem!!  Congratulations on having a keen eye.



Thanks to you and all the other authenticators and contributors here at tPF, I've been able to research and learn the important details that help me spot the deals from the duds. I truly appreciate everyone's time and expertise!


----------



## cendre

Hi! Is this authentic? Thank you! 

Item Name:NWT ICONIC BOTTEGA VENETA CLASSIC WOVEN LEATHER RASPBERRY RED SHOULDER HOBO BAG
Listing number:231252098901
Seller name or ID:luxuryonbudget
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231252098901?redirect=mobile
Comments: thank you authenticators!


----------



## indiaink

cendre said:


> Hi! Is this authentic? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:NWT ICONIC BOTTEGA VENETA CLASSIC WOVEN LEATHER RASPBERRY RED SHOULDER HOBO BAG
> Listing number:231252098901
> Seller name or ID:luxuryonbudget
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231252098901?redirect=mobile
> Comments: thank you authenticators!


Yes, this an authentic medium Veneta.


----------



## bb08536

Item Name:
*Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Tote Bag*

Seller name or ID:
 earthm51                      (1                         )                  
 Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c84ba7127
Comments: seller has feedback score =1.  Thank you authenticators!


----------



## cendre

indiaink said:


> Yes, this an authentic medium Veneta.



Thank you!!


----------



## boxermom

bb08536 said:


> Item Name:
> *Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Tote Bag*
> 
> Seller name or ID:
> earthm51                      (1                         )
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...199?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c84ba7127
> Comments: seller has feedback score =1.  Thank you authenticators!



authentic


----------



## cendre

Hi! This clutch looks a bit different from the one I have.. the box & dustbag look odd too.. is it cos it's a vintage? Or is it a fake? I'm quite new to BV so hope someone here can advise. Thank you! 

Item Name:bottega veneta clutch Knot Satin Red With Snakeskin Rim
Listing number:271518061230
Seller name or ID:tinac8363 
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-ven...230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f37bcd2ae


----------



## jellieyc

Hi, please help! Thanks!!

Item Name:BOTTEGA VENETA RED & BLACK BUTTERY LEATHER CLUTCH HANDBAG
Listing number: 201100421712
Seller name or getreadygo2
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201100421712?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## boxermom

cendre said:


> Hi! This clutch looks a bit different from the one I have.. the box & dustbag look odd too.. is it cos it's a vintage? Or is it a fake? I'm quite new to BV so hope someone here can advise. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:bottega veneta clutch Knot Satin Red With Snakeskin Rim
> Listing number:271518061230
> Seller name or ID:tinac8363
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-ven...230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f37bcd2ae



You're right--this is a fake. I reported it earlier but once again the bay didn't remove the listing. I'll report again.


----------



## boxermom

jellieyc said:


> Hi, please help! Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name:BOTTEGA VENETA RED & BLACK BUTTERY LEATHER CLUTCH HANDBAG
> Listing number: 201100421712
> Seller name or getreadygo2
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201100421712?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This is authentic, probably from the late 1990's or 2000. I have a soft spot in my heart for this particular bag--the first person I met here on Purse Forum talking about BV's had this bag and posted photos. I fell in love with the modern, yet timeless style of the clutch. Condition looks really good and the price is incredible.


----------



## cendre

boxermom said:


> You're right--this is a fake. I reported it earlier but once again the bay didn't remove the listing. I'll report again.



Oh! I wasn't sure cos I only have 1 stretch knot but it certainly looked v different from mine.. Thank God for people like you to help report these fakes. I'm still in search of a classic knot cos I find the stretch a bit too heavy!


----------



## bb08536

boxermom said:


> authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## boxermom

cendre said:


> Oh! I wasn't sure cos I only have 1 stretch knot but it certainly looked v different from mine.. Thank God for people like you to help report these fakes. I'm still in search of a classic knot cos I find the stretch a bit too heavy!



I have a stretch Knot and it is heavy. I often use a vintage BV clutch for a *evening* purse instead. I like the proportions of the classic Knot better than the stretch.


----------



## bb08536

Hi, please help! Thanks!!

Item Name:BOTTEGA VENETA 
*EBANO BROWN LARGE CAMPANA*

 Listing number: 
Seller name:  bonzbuyer_qisdu
Working Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...-Brown-Large-Campana/176696207?st_id=17132021


----------



## boxermom

bb08536 said:


> Hi, please help! Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name:BOTTEGA VENETA
> *EBANO BROWN LARGE CAMPANA*
> 
> Listing number:
> Seller name:  bonzbuyer_qisdu
> Working Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...-Brown-Large-Campana/176696207?st_id=17132021



Authentic.


----------



## cat1967

Hello!  I am very new to BV.  Could you please authenticate this bag? 
*Original Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven in Blau Blue Tasche Bag Hobo*


TIA
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Original-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Woven-in-Blau-Blue-Tasche-Bag-Hobo/251553161760?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140423084956%26meid%3D7597085494569777746%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20140423084956%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D131211161951


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
very nice condition 





cat1967 said:


> Hello!  I am very new to BV.  Could you please authenticate this bag?
> *Original Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven in Blau Blue Tasche Bag Hobo*
> 
> 
> TIA
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Original-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Woven-in-Blau-Blue-Tasche-Bag-Hobo/251553161760?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140423084956%26meid%3D7597085494569777746%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20140423084956%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D131211161951


----------



## snowtire

*Item Name:* BOTTEGA VENETA Blue Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag
*Listing number: *131205076596
*Seller name or ID: *bubs3646
*Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e8c6e9674
*Comments: *Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. The dust bag looks different from my other bags, wondering if it's a new design. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## boxermom

snowtire said:


> *Item Name:* BOTTEGA VENETA Blue Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag
> *Listing number: *131205076596
> *Seller name or ID: *bubs3646
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e8c6e9674
> *Comments: *Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. The dust bag looks different from my other bags, wondering if it's a new design. Thanks a lot for your help!



Several details raise red flags on this bag. In my opinion, it's a fake, and not just because of the dust bag.


----------



## cat1967

septembersiren said:


> authentic
> very nice condition



Thank you so much for authenticating so fast!


----------



## snowtire

boxermom said:


> Several details raise red flags on this bag. In my opinion, it's a fake, and not just because of the dust bag.


thank you for your help. i guess it was too good to be true  thanks anyway!!


----------



## septembersiren

I concur with Boxermom 
if pains me to see this 
it should be reported and the listing taken down 





snowtire said:


> *Item Name:* BOTTEGA VENETA Blue Intrecciato Nappa Brick Bag
> *Listing number: *131205076596
> *Seller name or ID: *bubs3646
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...96?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e8c6e9674
> *Comments: *Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. The dust bag looks different from my other bags, wondering if it's a new design. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## lyseiki8

Dear authenticators : 

Can you please help take a look and tell me if this is authentic?  Even though I am not a "roma" type but I find the price quite interesting 

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA eggplant intrecciato roma bag
Listing Number: MAL262158383
Seller : Malleries (Always in style) 
Working link: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-ve...n-leather-umbria-roma-bag-i-158383-s-262.html

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Dear authenticators :
> 
> Can you please help take a look and tell me if this is authentic?  Even though I am not a "roma" type but I find the price quite interesting
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA eggplant intrecciato roma bag
> Listing Number: MAL262158383
> Seller : Malleries (Always in style)
> Working link: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-ve...n-leather-umbria-roma-bag-i-158383-s-262.html
> 
> Thanks in advance !!



It looks authentic to me. It's always hard to predict price.


----------



## lyseiki8

boxermom said:


> It looks authentic to me. It's always hard to predict price.



Hi boxermom - Thank you for your quick response.  Have a nice day


----------



## lyseiki8

p/s:  I am glad it is "gone" {sold}.  In that way, I don't have to waver between "buy" or "not buy"


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> p/s:  I am glad it is "gone" {sold}.  In that way, I don't have to waver between "buy" or "not buy"



LOL, I know that feeling!


----------



## lyseiki8

Dear Authenticators:
What do you think of this?  Thanks in advance )

Name:  Authentic Bottega Veneta Rouge Leather Accordion Satchel
Item No: MAL245117861
Seller: Malleries (Strictly Pursonal)
Link:
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-satchel-i-117861-s-245.html?images=true#img8
Comments: Just wondering about the LAST two pictures  .. 

Best regards.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Dear Authenticators:
> What do you think of this?  Thanks in advance )
> 
> Name:  Authentic Bottega Veneta Rouge Leather Accordion Satchel
> Item No: MAL245117861
> Seller: Malleries (Strictly Pursonal)
> Link:
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...-satchel-i-117861-s-245.html?images=true#img8
> Comments: Just wondering about the LAST two pictures  ..
> 
> Best regards.



This is authentic. It's from the very early 2000's before the white tags changed the way BV coded their bags. The last 2 letters (RS) represent the color name. I don't know what RS stands for but black bags of this age would have the number code ending with *NE* for Nero (black). The heatstamp is the same as the one used now.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi boxermom - thank you very much!!  I learn something new again today )


----------



## CaliforniaGal

boxermom said:


> This is authentic. It's from the very early 2000's before the white tags changed the way BV coded their bags. The last 2 letters (RS) represent the color name. I don't know what RS stands for but black bags of this age would have the number code ending with *NE* for Nero (black). The heatstamp is the same as the one used now.


 --
That RS might be "Rosso" .. a nice red that used to be in the color library.


----------



## boxermom

CaliforniaGal said:


> --
> That RS might be "Rosso" .. a nice red that used to be in the color library.



Thanks, CaliforniaGal! I'm always happy to add a note to my BV lists.


----------



## cendre

Hi boxermom & other authenticators,

Still in search of my classic knot. Could you advise on this one please? I hope this one's real.. Thank you! 

Item Name:bottega veneta intreciatto knot clutch
Listing number:191215763636
Seller name or ID:
chanel_marc_jacobs_and_stuff
Working Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191215763636


----------



## boxermom

cendre said:


> Hi boxermom & other authenticators,
> 
> Still in search of my classic knot. Could you advise on this one please? I hope this one's real.. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:bottega veneta intreciatto knot clutch
> Listing number:191215763636
> Seller name or ID:
> chanel_marc_jacobs_and_stuff
> Working Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191215763636



This one looks good to me. Note that the seller says it comes with a Ferragamo dustbag, not the BV dustbag, if that makes any difference to you.


----------



## cendre

boxermom said:


> This one looks good to me. Note that the seller says it comes with a Ferragamo dustbag, not the BV dustbag, if that makes any difference to you.



Thank you soooo much boxermom!! I hope I'll get this one... Will update u if I do!! 
PS will check abt the dustbag. thank u for reminder!


----------



## cat1967

Hello!  Could you please authenticate this.
BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO COSMETIC CASE
Seller:  PGBV

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...intrecciato-nappa-cosmetic-case-1075500.shtml

TIA


----------



## boxermom

cat1967 said:


> Hello!  Could you please authenticate this.
> BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO COSMETIC CASE
> Seller:  PGBV
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...intrecciato-nappa-cosmetic-case-1075500.shtml
> 
> TIA



The link doesn't go to the item you're asking about--it's the home page and to enter, it wants me to sign in. I don't want to give them my email to search for the case.

Can you give us the link to the BV case? Thanks.


----------



## cat1967

boxermom said:


> The link doesn't go to the item you're asking about--it's the home page and to enter, it wants me to sign in. I don't want to give them my email to search for the case.
> 
> Can you give us the link to the BV case? Thanks.



Sure thing.  I will do that.  Thank you.

It has been sold that is why it takes you there.  Never mind though.  Thanks for trying.  
I am sure I will find something else soon.


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello Lovely Authenticators,

I'm sorry to come back but would like to finalized my Cabat purchase or fight for my money back.
I have sent many images to different authentication service and have not get any farther.
I couldn't not kept my head on the pillow last night and 've taken this bag a part and found more info.
There is set of numbers on the interior label-tag located inside the pouch rather than attached to interior wall base as most Cabat bags have (this is from studding - reading as I'm not familiar with BV bags only Prada bags)
The random numbers-letters are located very close to seam on the back of BV fabric logo stamp.
Would you please look at these additional pix for me one more time?
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## boxermom

maggieridzon said:


> Hello Lovely Authenticators,
> 
> I'm sorry to come back but would like to finalized my Cabat purchase or fight for my money back.
> I have sent many images to different authentication service and have not get any farther.
> I couldn't not kept my head on the pillow last night and 've taken this bag a part and found more info.
> There is set of numbers on the interior label-tag located inside the pouch rather than attached to interior wall base as most Cabat bags have (this is from studding - reading as I'm not familiar with BV bags only Prada bags)
> The random numbers-letters are located very close to seam on the back of BV fabric logo stamp.
> Would you please look at these additional pix for me one more time?
> Thank you very much in advance!
> View attachment 2658365
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658366
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658369
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658370
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2658373



The tag looks exactly right, so I'd say your Cabat is authentic.


----------



## maggieridzon

boxermom said:


> The tag looks exactly right, so I'd say your Cabat is authentic.



OMG, I'm happy camper, wow this is wonderful news!
boxermom your knowledge, patience and how nice you are is above any paid authenticators out there.
Thank you so much!


----------



## boxermom

maggieridzon said:


> OMG, I'm happy camper, wow this is wonderful news!
> boxermom your knowledge, patience and how nice you are is above any paid authenticators out there.
> Thank you so much!



Before I knew about Purse Forum, I was a victim of a fake BV and I vowed to help others (by learning all I could about my favorite designer) avoid that terrible feeling if possible. You're welcome.


----------



## campmilo

HI there,  I have been asked to sell this bag on eBay by a consignor but want to ensure that I list it correctly.  Can you help me identify whether this is real or a replica?

The dimensions are (about 11" x 10" x 5")
Thanks so much, Jennifer

Photos can be found here: https://plus.google.com/104448949434711815117/posts/RULhpSWbNvq


----------



## boxermom

campmilo said:


> HI there,  I have been asked to sell this bag on eBay by a consignor but want to ensure that I list it correctly.  Can you help me identify whether this is real or a replica?
> 
> The dimensions are (about 11" x 10" x 5")
> Thanks so much, Jennifer
> 
> Photos can be found here: https://plus.google.com/104448949434711815117/posts/RULhpSWbNvq



I wish we could help you, but the Purse Forum policy is to only authenticate for buyers. There are authentication services for sellers, I've been told. I have heard of caroldiva and mypoupette. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Shashaboo

Hello authenticators, I hope you can help me with a few BV items I'm looking at. I will post them seperately. Thanks very much in advance!

Item Name: Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO Pearl Ivory CLUTCH SHOULDER BAG Handbag ITALY

Listing number:131194552192

Seller name or ID: littlemissmuffet808

Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131194552192


----------



## Shashaboo

And also this one  thanks!

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Black Satin Intrec Knot Large Clutch  

Listing number:171367913095

Seller name or ID: likestoragehunting

Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171367913095


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi boxermom :

I just bought this BV from a consignment store and a little concern that the tag inside the bag does not contain any serial number .. I pulled the tag all the way and could only see the last line " official trademark product of Bottega Veneta"  Both zippers have that RR behind it .. I hope this is NOT a fake?  Can you please take a look and let me know.   Thank you very much!!


----------



## lyseiki8

Two more pics ..  Thanks again!!


----------



## lyseiki8

lyseiki8 said:


> Two more pics ..  Thanks again!!


Hi all,

I know I had addressed my message to boxer mom but if ANY of you here has knowledge or owned a similar bag, please feel free to jump in and give me your opinion.

Thank you very much !!


----------



## Dani3ear

Hello! Just received this cosmetic case from Rue la la (no authenticity card- is that normal for cosmetic cases?) Here are some photos- would appreciate your opinion!
	

		
			
		

		
	











Seller: Rue La La
Item: Intrecciato napa and ayers cosmetic case


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Two more pics ..  Thanks again!!



No worries--it's authentic!


----------



## boxermom

Dani3ear said:


> Hello! Just received this cosmetic case from Rue la la (no authenticity card- is that normal for cosmetic cases?) Here are some photos- would appreciate your opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666718
> View attachment 2666719
> View attachment 2666720
> View attachment 2666721
> View attachment 2666723
> View attachment 2666724
> View attachment 2666725
> View attachment 2666726
> 
> 
> Seller: Rue La La
> Item: Intrecciato napa and ayers cosmetic case



BV doesn't use authenticity cards like Chanel does. This is authentic.


----------



## boxermom

Shashaboo said:


> Hello authenticators, I hope you can help me with a few BV items I'm looking at. I will post them seperately. Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO Pearl Ivory CLUTCH SHOULDER BAG Handbag ITALY
> 
> Listing number:131194552192
> 
> Seller name or ID: littlemissmuffet808
> 
> Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131194552192



Authentic vintage. I love that the seller provided plenty of clear photos.


----------



## boxermom

Shashaboo said:


> And also this one  thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Black Satin Intrec Knot Large Clutch
> 
> Listing number:171367913095
> 
> Seller name or ID: likestoragehunting
> 
> Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171367913095



I'm not a total expert on Knots but this looks authentic to me.


----------



## Dani3ear

boxermom said:


> BV doesn't use authenticity cards like Chanel does. This is authentic.




thank you for your time, boxermom!


----------



## Shashaboo

boxermom said:


> Authentic vintage. I love that the seller provided plenty of clear photos.




Thank you boxermom!! Appreciated very much! Do you have any idea how old the bag is?


----------



## Shashaboo

boxermom said:


> I'm not a total expert on Knots but this looks authentic to me.




Thanks again boxermom


----------



## lyseiki8

boxermom said:


> No worries--it's authentic!


Hey boxer mom, Thank you for your time !!   We newbies can't do without you.


----------



## boxermom

Shashaboo said:


> Thank you boxermom!! Appreciated very much! Do you have any idea how old the bag is?



Based on the metal plaque and lining, I would guess the 1990's. I have one almost exactly like this only older and not nearly as excellent condition as this one. You scored a great deal on this bag


----------



## mayabottega

Hi All,
I hope you can help me with some advice. I have bought this bag on ebay - the bag bid was over, but the seller (private) agreed to relist for me as I messaged her. She said the bag was returned twice (once for someone claiming its fake and the second of some non existing mark on handle), she said the bags belonged to her mum, never used and she bought her self from Sloane bottega. I received the bag, but I am a bit worried that it does not have much feel of bottega (I never owned one...but based on browsing online different bottegas...I might be wronge). Please help me to verify if this is fake or not, as I have paid £350 and if not real one I rather send it back  

I have tried to locate auth tag inside the bag...but its no where to be found, and at the back of the zips I looked for RR as mentioned by some members, I could not find that too although the zips seems similar in shape to some of the BV zips posted on the thread :S...

I would really appreciate any help possible to verify this, thank you!

Here's a link to the bag: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271528428074?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks in advance for your help!
Maya


----------



## duomo_rosewood

Hi,boxermom
            I am about to buy a large veneta from someone in my country.I asked him to send me the pics 

       One thing that bothered me is about the lining of inner pocket in the pic that showed the BV tag.It made of fabric which I hv never seen the fabric inner pocket from veneta before.I thought it is for belly veneta only,

Bc my other veneta ,the inner pocket is made from same material of whole lining.

Please correct me if I was wrong.Thank u so much for your time


----------



## duomo_rosewood

More pics


----------



## duomo_rosewood

More pic


----------



## duomo_rosewood

Another pic


----------



## duomo_rosewood

The corners


----------



## duomo_rosewood

Corner


----------



## duomo_rosewood

Anyone , pls pls authenticate it for me...Thank you so much in advance


----------



## indiaink

duomo_rosewood said:


> Anyone , pls pls authenticate it for me...Thank you so much in advance


This is authentic - lovely bag!  I just adore Ebano!  I have this color in the Cervo Hobo.


----------



## Shashaboo

boxermom said:


> Based on the metal plaque and lining, I would guess the 1990's. I have one almost exactly like this only older and not nearly as excellent condition as this one. You scored a great deal on this bag




Thank you so much!


----------



## boxermom

mayabottega said:


> Hi All,
> I hope you can help me with some advice. I have bought this bag on ebay - the bag bid was over, but the seller (private) agreed to relist for me as I messaged her. She said the bag was returned twice (once for someone claiming its fake and the second of some non existing mark on handle), she said the bags belonged to her mum, never used and she bought her self from Sloane bottega. I received the bag, but I am a bit worried that it does not have much feel of bottega (I never owned one...but based on browsing online different bottegas...I might be wronge). Please help me to verify if this is fake or not, as I have paid £350 and if not real one I rather send it back
> 
> I have tried to locate auth tag inside the bag...but its no where to be found, and at the back of the zips I looked for RR as mentioned by some members, I could not find that too although the zips seems similar in shape to some of the BV zips posted on the thread :S...
> 
> I would really appreciate any help possible to verify this, thank you!
> 
> Here's a link to the bag:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271528428074?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> Maya



There should be a white authenticity tag inside a zippered wallet. An exterior zipper would have *RiRi* on it, but interior zippers had it for some years and now doesn't. What is the lining material? It should be suede. I can't tell from the photos.

If there is no white tag inside a pocket, I would return it. Also if the lining isn't suede.


----------



## duomo_rosewood

indiaink said:


> This is authentic - lovely bag!  I just adore Ebano!  I have this color in the Cervo Hobo.



Thank you a million for your precious  time ..That really made me feel so much relief then


----------



## mayabottega

boxermom said:


> There should be a white authenticity tag inside a zippered wallet. An exterior zipper would have *RiRi* on it, but interior zippers had it for some years and now doesn't. What is the lining material? It should be suede. I can't tell from the photos.
> 
> If there is no white tag inside a pocket, I would return it. Also if the lining isn't suede.


Hello there, 
Thanks so much for taking the time to respond. The bag lining is suede and another material for the middle compartment (seems like water proof type material). I looked inside the bag no white tag at all to be seen and the exterior zipper doesn't have *RiRi* on it  the size and design of the bag is also unfamiliar....never saw a similar one and too large. Do you think its fake? Is there anything else I can do to verify before I go back yo the buyer and open a dispute claim  ? Thanks tons for your time!  Maya


----------



## mayabottega

Hi,
I have also bought this bag from ebay, it's on the way shipping. Now I am getting worried because my previous other purchase is more likely to be fake, so would really appreciate if you can help me to verify if this bag is authentic? 

Many thanks for you time!

Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131220265970?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Best,
Maya


----------



## septembersiren

this seems to be vintage BV
I can't authenticate because I do not have enough experience with vintage
so far I have not seen any warning signs 
I would wait for someone else to authenticate 
boxermom or miss famcy bags 






mayabottega said:


> Hi,
> I have also bought this bag from ebay, it's on the way shipping. Now I am getting worried because my previous other purchase is more likely to be fake, so would really appreciate if you can help me to verify if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks for you time!
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131220265970?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Best,
> Maya


----------



## boxermom

mayabottega said:


> Hi,
> I have also bought this bag from ebay, it's on the way shipping. Now I am getting worried because my previous other purchase is more likely to be fake, so would really appreciate if you can help me to verify if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Many thanks for you time!
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131220265970?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Best,
> Maya



This bag is authentic vintage.


----------



## boxermom

mayabottega said:


> Hello there,
> Thanks so much for taking the time to respond. The bag lining is suede and another material for the middle compartment (seems like water proof type material). I looked inside the bag no white tag at all to be seen and the exterior zipper doesn't have *RiRi* on it  the size and design of the bag is also unfamiliar....never saw a similar one and too large. Do you think its fake? Is there anything else I can do to verify before I go back yo the buyer and open a dispute claim  ? Thanks tons for your time!  Maya



The bag should have a white tag inside the zippered pocket and the outside zipper should have a stamp on it (Riri for the last several years).  I would return it--we can't say that it's authentic. Without the zipper stamp or the white tag, I would really suspect that it's fake.

Good luck.

p.s. sorry it's taking me so long to reply; I'm on vacation and don't have easy internet access.


----------



## mayabottega

septembersiren said:


> this seems to be vintage BV
> I can't authenticate because I do not have enough experience with vintage
> so far I have not seen any warning signs
> I would wait for someone else to authenticate
> boxermom or miss famcy bags


Thank you for taking the time. Hopefully to hear from boxermom or miss famcy bags. Cheers. Maya


----------



## mayabottega

boxermom said:


> This bag is authentic vintage.


Thank you boxermum


----------



## txtlinda

Hi there, I purchased a bv belly via bv online and it arrived today! It came in with bv dustbag, box and paperbag, however there was no mirror or authenticity card. I am worried if its authentic and need your help to verify. 

Link to pictures is as below. Appreciate your help!!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r5gk4j4nur1lsfq/AACE7k6mrb2xJzt9-oGvwet8a


----------



## septembersiren

are you asking for authentication? 
if you bought it from BV that should be enough authentication 
the little card is just a care card for the leather it doesn't mean anything 
the SA's put them in if they didn't have one from the factory 
if it is a medium belly it does not come with a mirror 
only the large belly does 






txtlinda said:


> Hi there, I purchased a bv belly via bv online and it arrived today! It came in with bv dustbag, box and paperbag, however there was no mirror or authenticity card. I am worried if its authentic and need your help to verify.
> 
> Link to pictures is as below. Appreciate your help!!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r5gk4j4nur1lsfq/AACE7k6mrb2xJzt9-oGvwet8a


----------



## boxermom

txtlinda said:


> Hi there, I purchased a bv belly via bv online and it arrived today! It came in with bv dustbag, box and paperbag, however there was no mirror or authenticity card. I am worried if its authentic and need your help to verify.
> 
> Link to pictures is as below. Appreciate your help!!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r5gk4j4nur1lsfq/AACE7k6mrb2xJzt9-oGvwet8a



Your bag is beautiful! As septembersiren said, it's authentic.


----------



## mayabottega

mayabottega said:


> Thank you boxermum



Hi there,
Sorry to bother again. I received this bag. I am a bit worried because few issues in the bag. I attached photos, but also will explain the areas I am uncomfortable with. Please help me with your opinion.

- the lining of the bag is a shinny black leather type material (maybe also pvc)
- there is no authenticity tag inside (maybe because its vintage?)
- there is a zip black, with zip pull golden with bottega - but this seems like a mismatch? isn't the zip and the zip pull supposed to be same (black or golden?) 
- the mirror - its velvet like material the edges are not even (as indicated in photo). The mirror it self, the logo in white paint has a minor bleeding (I hope its clear in photo). There is an authentication card (photo provided) which has three languages on the back, Italian, English and (I think, not sure) Chinese?

Please help me to confirm if this is authentic. 

Many thanks.
Maya


----------



## txtlinda

septembersiren, 

Thanks!! Its my first online purchase and I kinda panicked when it didn't arrive per the shop purchase.


----------



## txtlinda

Boxermum, 
Its my first BV and I am already hunting for a second. Love the feel of the bag!


----------



## wynnA

Would someone please authenticate this knot clutch? The sellers story makes me concerned- how does someone "accidentally" buy two $1750 clutches? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...895?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed1ccd21f


----------



## indiaink

wynnA said:


> Would someone please authenticate this knot clutch? The sellers story makes me concerned- how does someone "accidentally" buy two $1750 clutches?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...895?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed1ccd21f


Please see the first post in this thread as to what we need:

Item Name:
Listing number:
Seller name or ID:
Working Link:
Comments:

Needed Pictures: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
4. views of the lining
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
6. views of hardware
7. mirror, both sides if applicable 

SPECIFICALLY in this case:  A clear photo of the heatstamp inside the Knot.


----------



## boxermom

mayabottega said:


> Hi there,
> Sorry to bother again. I received this bag. I am a bit worried because few issues in the bag. I attached photos, but also will explain the areas I am uncomfortable with. Please help me with your opinion.
> 
> - the lining of the bag is a shinny black leather type material (maybe also pvc)
> - there is no authenticity tag inside (maybe because its vintage?)
> - there is a zip black, with zip pull golden with bottega - but this seems like a mismatch? isn't the zip and the zip pull supposed to be same (black or golden?)
> - the mirror - its velvet like material the edges are not even (as indicated in photo). The mirror it self, the logo in white paint has a minor bleeding (I hope its clear in photo). There is an authentication card (photo provided) which has three languages on the back, Italian, English and (I think, not sure) Chinese?
> 
> Please help me to confirm if this is authentic.
> 
> Many thanks.
> Maya



this is a later vintage BV and it's authentic, in my opinion. The lining is different from the bags made in the 2000's. Zippers, mirrors, tags, everything was different than today's bags. It may seem mis-matched but this is how the bags were in the late 1990's.


----------



## mayabottega

boxermom said:


> this is a later vintage BV and it's authentic, in my opinion. The lining is different from the bags made in the 2000's. Zippers, mirrors, tags, everything was different than today's bags. It may seem mis-matched but this is how the bags were in the late 1990's.



Boxermom,

Thank you for taking the time again  I will enjoy this bag from now on now that I know its authentic. Hope you're having good holidays.
Maya


----------



## wynnA

indiaink said:


> Please see the first post in this thread as to what we need:
> 
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:
> 
> Needed Pictures: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> SPECIFICALLY in this case:  A clear photo of the heatstamp inside the Knot.


Sorry about that! The listing lacks almost all of the necessary photos. I think I'll nix this one


----------



## boxermom

wynnA said:


> Sorry about that! The listing lacks almost all of the necessary photos. I think I'll nix this one



I think you're smart. For the seller to include so many exterior photos and not one interior photo raises questions with me.


----------



## indiaink

wynnA said:


> Sorry about that! The listing lacks almost all of the necessary photos. I think I'll nix this one


As boxermom said, good idea.  I can't fathom buying two of the same thing, either.


----------



## CarrieB

Hi!

Could you please authenticate the following:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Dark Brown Woven Nappa Leather Intreccio Large Hobo bag
Listing No.: 360978242638
Seller ID: flogit4u
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360978242638?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Many thanks!!


----------



## indiaink

CarrieB said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Dark Brown Woven Nappa Leather Intreccio Large Hobo bag
> Listing No.: 360978242638
> Seller ID: flogit4u
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360978242638?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Many thanks!!


We need a clearer photo of the heat stamp, and photos of the front/back of the authenticity label that will be found inside the zippered pocket before a determination can be made.

You're welcome!


----------



## wynnA

ready to try again with a listing that actually has the required photos 

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Clutch
Listing number: 151344445097
Seller name or ID: funshoppingaz_2014
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...097?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233cd4f6a9
Comments: condition: new without tags, dark gray color


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





wynnA said:


> ready to try again with a listing that actually has the required photos
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Clutch
> Listing number: 151344445097
> Seller name or ID: funshoppingaz_2014
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...097?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233cd4f6a9
> Comments: condition: new without tags, dark gray color


----------



## Gigadeath

Hello , I am newbie for BV club 

Could you please authenticate the following:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Leather Belt size 85
Listing No.: 141340049485
Seller ID: legend_killer_jc

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141340049485

I don't know why it doesn't have belt loops ? or maybe it is depends on its collection?
I know that it was sold, Thank you in advance


----------



## septembersiren

sorry but the bidding is over and I didn't see any close up pictures  of the belt






Gigadeath said:


> Hello , I am newbie for BV club
> 
> Could you please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Leather Belt size 85
> Listing No.: 141340049485
> Seller ID: legend_killer_jc
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141340049485
> 
> I don't know why it doesn't have belt loops ? or maybe it is depends on its collection?
> I know that it was sold, Thank you in advance


----------



## boxermom

Gigadeath said:


> Hello , I am newbie for BV club
> 
> Could you please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Leather Belt size 85
> Listing No.: 141340049485
> Seller ID: legend_killer_jc
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141340049485
> 
> I don't know why it doesn't have belt loops ? or maybe it is depends on its collection?
> I know that it was sold, Thank you in advance



These items are hard to authenticate because there are so few details to examine. What I see looks good. I see no warning signs. Beyond that I can't guarantee it's authentic, but it's not an obvious fake, if that makes any sense.

Welcome to Purse Forum and BV!


----------



## Gigadeath

Thank for welcoming !
one last question
It is possible for me to go to bv store and ask them for making extra holes ( which they will authenticate at the same time? )


----------



## septembersiren

BV will not authenticate your purchase
take it to a good shoemaker and have him punch extra holes in it 











Gigadeath said:


> Thank for welcoming !
> one last question
> It is possible for me to go to bv store and ask them for making extra holes ( which they will authenticate at the same time? )


----------



## SolGate

Hi All,

New here, looking for advice on the following:

Item: BRAND NEW BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO NAPPA PARACHUTE BAG (HOBO/SHOULDER)
Item No: 221482237575
Seller name: yun6446
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-B..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33915ebe87#payCntId

Thanks in advance! Hoping to purchase soon as a birthday present (color is sold out in stores :/)


----------



## indiaink

SolGate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New here, looking for advice on the following:
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO NAPPA PARACHUTE BAG (HOBO/SHOULDER)
> Item No: 221482237575
> Seller name: yun6446
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-B..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33915ebe87#payCntId
> 
> Thanks in advance! Hoping to purchase soon as a birthday present (color is sold out in stores :/)


Authentic.


----------



## kcs2009

Hi,
I saw this NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA CAMPANA BAG going at only $1500 in a forum and I think it's too good to be true. But seller has multiple bottega bags of different design. She also sells other brands. 

Can help to see if this bag is authentic?  Thank you so much.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





kcs2009 said:


> Hi,
> I saw this NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA CAMPANA BAG going at only $1500 in a forum and I think it's too good to be true. But seller has multiple bottega bags of different design. She also sells other brands.
> 
> Can help to see if this bag is authentic?  Thank you so much.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: amatura medium veneta 
Seller: reference-shop
Item number: 261352675226
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261352675226?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:  is this wear normal for metallics?  Is it black napa leather underneath?  Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: amatura medium veneta
> Seller: reference-shop
> Item number: 261352675226
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261352675226?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:  is this wear normal for metallics?  Is it black napa leather underneath?  Thanks!


Authentic.  Some wear is normal; this bag looks like it has been through a lot, especially with the ink inside.


----------



## nikkifresh2

indiaink said:


> Authentic.  Some wear is normal; this bag looks like it has been through a lot, especially with the ink inside.




Thanks. Is it napa black leather with a metallic finish?


----------



## septembersiren

I would pass on this bag 
it is a mess





nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: amatura medium veneta
> Seller: reference-shop
> Item number: 261352675226
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261352675226?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:  is this wear normal for metallics?  Is it black napa leather underneath?  Thanks!


----------



## Cerecita

kcs2009 said:


> Hi,
> I saw this NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA CAMPANA BAG going at only $1500 in a forum and I think it's too good to be true. But seller has multiple bottega bags of different design. She also sells other brands.
> 
> Can help to see if this bag is authentic?  Thank you so much.



yep, it seems to be authentic, 
btw, i know there is the exact bag in pristine condition from a PF'er on both eBay & bonanza for a lower price


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Thanks. Is it napa black leather with a metallic finish?



I've never had a BV metallic bag, so I'm not sure, but my guess is they do the metallic finish on the tanned nappa skins. The tanned finish may be dark beneath the metallic.


----------



## oreobravo

Hi Girls! Anyone can help identify this bag?

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Leather Intrecciato Nappa Woven Orange Medium Bag
Seller name or ID: bluespain00 (148 )
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d203c5287

Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

oreobravo said:


> Hi Girls! Anyone can help identify this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Leather Intrecciato Nappa Woven Orange Medium Bag
> Seller name or ID: bluespain00 (148 )
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d203c5287
> 
> Thank you so much!


As the listing states, it is a Fire Opal Medium Veneta.


----------



## septembersiren

this bag is authentic 
but 
it has not been treated gently 
I would pass on it 





oreobravo said:


> Hi Girls! Anyone can help identify this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Leather Intrecciato Nappa Woven Orange Medium Bag
> Seller name or ID: bluespain00 (148 )
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d203c5287
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate. . Is the lining in the pocket weird?


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate. . Is the lining in the pocket weird?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682093
> View attachment 2682094
> View attachment 2682096



No it's not. This is an older Veneta and the tags and linings were different from the ones we've seen in the last 10 years. (This is authentic)


----------



## nikkifresh2

boxermom said:


> No it's not. This is an older Veneta and the tags and linings were different from the ones we've seen in the last 10 years. (This is authentic)




Thanks!  How old do you think it is?


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Thanks!  How old do you think it is?



I would guess it's from 2001-2003.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello can you authenticate please? Also do you know what age this is? I miss the date code on the label

Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Messenger Tote Coffee Brown
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Intrecciato-Messenger-Tote-Coffee-Brown-52734

Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

Authentic 





moi et mes sacs said:


> hello can you authenticate please? Also do you know what age this is? I miss the date code on the label
> 
> name: Bottega veneta nappa intrecciato messenger tote coffee brown
> seller: Fashionphile
> link: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-messenger-tote-coffee-brown-52734
> 
> thanks


----------



## nikkifresh2

boxermom said:


> No it's not. This is an older Veneta and the tags and linings were different from the ones we've seen in the last 10 years. (This is authentic)




Is the trim of this bag ok?  It is wider and rougher than I have seen. Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Is the trim of this bag ok?  It is wider and rougher than I have seen. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2685447
> View attachment 2685448
> View attachment 2685449


Yes.  It is an older bag that's been carried much longer and the leather has flattened out a bit.

Are you not liking this bag, in your heart of hearts?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thanks, do you know which year or season this was? It seems like a familiar tote but the top handles look different to what I am thinking.


----------



## boxermom

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks, do you know which year or season this was? It seems like a familiar tote but the top handles look different to what I am thinking.



I'm unfamiliar with this style but this type of code on the white tag has been in use for about 3 years, so the bag isn't that old. I'm out of town or I would search my catalogs and try to find it.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

boxermom said:


> I'm unfamiliar with this style but this type of code on the white tag has been in use for about 3 years, so the bag isn't that old. I'm out of town or I would search my catalogs and try to find it.


Thanks Boxermom, I was considering searching for the convertible tote but pics of it look huge. This looks like a neater sized option. I do prefer the woven handles on the convertible though. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## petit_mode

Hello Boxermom, Indiaink & lovely authenticators, 


I hope you can help me with a new BV items I'm bidding on - Thanks very much in advance!

Item Name: ICONIC 100% BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM CABAT TOTE BAG

Listing number: 400738251916

Seller name or ID: miryan09

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ICONIC-1...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## indiaink

petit_mode said:


> Hello Boxermom, Indiaink & lovely authenticators,
> 
> 
> I hope you can help me with a new BV items I'm bidding on - Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: ICONIC 100% BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM CABAT TOTE BAG
> 
> Listing number: 400738251916
> 
> Seller name or ID: miryan09
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ICONIC-1...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


There are a number of things that don't seem right, so I hope you didn't win the auction...


----------



## V0N1B2

Mmm Hmm, India. I was wondering what colour it is....
(for starters)


----------



## petit_mode

indiaink said:


> There are a number of things that don't seem right, so I hope you didn't win the auction...



Thank you Indiaink & V0N1B2- unfortunately I did win the auction, if you are truly concerned I will appeal with the seller to cancel the auction.

Wonder if boxermom can also give her 2 cents on this one?


----------



## V0N1B2

I personally am truly concerned since I have three bags with the number on your "cabat", yet none of them resemble your bag.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Mmm Hmm, India. I was wondering what colour it is....
> (for starters)


You know, I didn't even get that far! That is a very good place to start, though - 



petit_mode said:


> Thank you Indiaink & V0N1B2- unfortunately I did win the auction, if you are truly concerned I will appeal with the seller to cancel the auction.
> 
> Wonder if boxermom can also give her 2 cents on this one?


We are truly concerned; this is not authentic.  There are many flags, but the big one is the label; both the numbers and the font are fake.


----------



## septembersiren

I don't know what year it is from but from the tag it has to be after 2012. I think that is when they changed the tags 





moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks, do you know which year or season this was? It seems like a familiar tote but the top handles look different to what I am thinking.


----------



## petit_mode

indiaink said:


> You know, I didn't even get that far! That is a very good place to start, though -
> 
> 
> We are truly concerned; this is not authentic.  There are many flags, but the big one is the label; both the numbers and the font are fake.



Thank you so much! I will process the appeal now - many thanks for your support dear authenticators!


----------



## V0N1B2

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks, do you know which year or season this was? It seems like a familiar tote but the top handles look different to what I am thinking.





boxermom said:


> I'm unfamiliar with this style but this type of code on the white tag has been in use for about 3 years, so the bag isn't that old. I'm out of town or I would search my catalogs and try to find it.





septembersiren said:


> I don't know what year it is from but from the tag it has to be after 2012. I think that is when they changed the tags


I lost all of my BV information when my hard drive blew up but I do know that bag came in both Chene and Persimmon. I don't know if that helps.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

V0N1B2 said:


> I lost all of my BV information when my hard drive blew up but I do know that bag came in both Chene and Persimmon. I don't know if that helps.


Thanks very much. I will research


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

authetic 
the lining is a mess
from the little bit I can see of the outside of the bag 
it looks like the Jennifer Anniston bag in a different color 





nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks!
> View attachment 2686330
> View attachment 2686331
> View attachment 2686332
> View attachment 2686333
> View attachment 2686334
> View attachment 2686336
> View attachment 2686337


----------



## boxermom

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks!
> View attachment 2686330
> View attachment 2686331
> View attachment 2686332
> View attachment 2686333
> View attachment 2686334
> View attachment 2686336
> View attachment 2686337



This may be authentic. One photo makes it look like the white tag's corners are cut off or rounded, but I think they are simply curled up. Another pic shows the corners. The heatstamp/leather strip looks a bit uneven, but these are handmade so it's possible it's genuine. It's too bad the lining is a wreck. I lean towards authentic with this set of photos.


----------



## muneed

Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.

Item :  AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA VINTAGE DARK BROWN WOVEN LEATHER SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG

Item number : 311006997109

Seller : Rodeo-drive-deals

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/311006997109


----------



## indiaink

muneed said:


> Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item :  AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA VINTAGE DARK BROWN WOVEN LEATHER SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG
> 
> Item number : 311006997109
> 
> Seller : Rodeo-drive-deals
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/311006997109


Authentic.


----------



## muneed

indiaink said:


> Authentic.




Thank you very much


----------



## septembersiren

THIS IS the classic pyrmaid bag
the strap is adjustable 





muneed said:


> Thank you very much


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello ladies, please can you authenticate? Thanks
Name: BV dark brown leather bag with flower detail
Number: 151355133698
Seller: moomar18
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...76?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item233d782788

Note seller selling a few BV s


----------



## moi et mes sacs

And another....,

Name: authentic BV sloane bag with receipt
Number: 131243416050
Seller: furrow6
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...50?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e8eb799f2


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello ladies, please can you authenticate? Thanks
> Name: BV dark brown leather bag with flower detail
> Number: 151355133698
> Seller: moomar18
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...76?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item233d782788
> 
> Note seller selling a few BV s


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> And another....,
> 
> Name: authentic BV sloane bag with receipt
> Number: 131243416050
> Seller: furrow6
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...50?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e8eb799f2


Authentic.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thanks for those Indiaink x


----------



## muneed

Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.

Item :  AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA WEAVED GENUINE WOMENS SHOULDER HANDBAG PURSE HOBO TOTE

Item number : 390886205306

Seller : Buy4less713

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/390886205306


----------



## indiaink

muneed said:


> Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item :  AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA WEAVED GENUINE WOMENS SHOULDER HANDBAG PURSE HOBO TOTE
> 
> Item number : 390886205306
> 
> Seller : Buy4less713
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/390886205306


Authentic.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Can someone help me locate the white tag in the old ball?  Thanks!


----------



## delusionsoflucy

Hello! I would like opinion on this bag I just received off Ebay. I have seen the style a few times over the past couple years and don't know if it is too obscure to even be faked. 

I only have a mobile device at the moment and I can not get it to allow multiple photos per post, nor can I figure out how to imbed a link. As a result I hope it is ok I am submitting the tag photos and linking the auction I purchased from. Can provide any others needed.

The inner pocket has a snap closure and is stamped Bottega Veneta. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Can someone help me locate the white tag in the old ball?  Thanks!


It should be in the seam of the zippered pocket.


----------



## indiaink

delusionsoflucy said:


> Hello! I would like opinion on this bag I just received off Ebay. I have seen the style a few times over the past couple years and don't know if it is too obscure to even be faked.
> 
> I only have a mobile device at the moment and I can not get it to allow multiple photos per post, nor can I figure out how to imbed a link. As a result I hope it is ok I am submitting the tag photos and linking the auction I purchased from. Can provide any others needed.
> 
> The inner pocket has a snap closure and is stamped Bottega Veneta.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Looking forward to the photo of the back side of this label (which looks good so far) and a photo of the heat stamp, and maybe the bag itself?


----------



## delusionsoflucy

Here is back of tag. I can feel the remainder below the seaming but I'd rather not open them up incase I need to return lol. 

My one concern is that the LED light from my phone can bring the wording through to the other side of the tag. Also, the color code 9000 seems to be for Bianco from my research?

Link to auction is:

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/271542732940?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

 I apologize for any inconvenience in my posting format. I am away from home on work assignment living somewhat off the grid (no laptop, traditional internet, 40 min drive to civilization etc). 

Any insight would ve appreciated 

ETA: Leather is not suede as listing stated (I suspected not by the pictures). It has it's natural surface texture and some added creasing/distressing. It is not as soft as my tie dye aquilone hobo which I believe is nappa.


----------



## indiaink

delusionsoflucy said:


> Here is back of tag. I can feel the remainder below the seaming but I'd rather not open them up incase I need to return lol.
> 
> My one concern is that the LED light from my phone can bring the wording through to the other side of the tag. Also, the color code 9000 seems to be for Bianco from my research?
> 
> Link to auction is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271542732940?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience in my posting format. I am away from home on work assignment living somewhat off the grid (no laptop, traditional internet, 40 min drive to civilization etc).
> 
> Any insight would ve appreciated


Here is the correct web link for the e-Bay auction:

http://www.eBay.com/itm/271542732940?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageNa me=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I don't recognize the style; I think this is possibly 'vintage', but one thing I know for sure - this label is for a white bag...  Did you get any photos of the label or the heat stamp of the bag before you purchased?

Can you provide one of the heat stamp?

Hopefully other BVettes here who are more familiar with older styles can weigh in.


----------



## delusionsoflucy

indiaink said:


> I don't recognize the style; I think this is possibly 'vintage', but one thing I know for sure - this label is for a white bag...
> 
> Hopefully other BVettes here who are more familiar with older styles can weigh in.



Thank you India Ink...that is my concern too :-/ 

Would the dust bag provide any clues? Will work to get a better heat stamp picture...it is quite difficult (it appears straight and event hough)


Here is zipper picture, heat stamp to follow.


----------



## delusionsoflucy

Heat stamp- driving me crazy trying to photograph...this is the best I can get, not sure if it helps.


----------



## septembersiren

I am pretty sure that 9000 is bianco not green 
someone else weigh in here


----------



## nikkifresh2

indiaink said:


> It should be in the seam of the zippered pocket.




Found it. Lol- feel a little retarded.


----------



## indiaink

delusionsoflucy said:


> Heat stamp- driving me crazy trying to photograph...this is the best I can get, not sure if it helps.





septembersiren said:


> I am pretty sure that 9000 is bianco not green
> someone else weigh in here


The color code is Bianco (white) - this bag clearly has green thread and is green - not just dyed.  This is not authentic, delusionsoflucy, sorry!

Having the dust bag means nothing - one can get those from BV...


----------



## delusionsoflucy

Thanks! That is very disappointing though...I have seen several of these over the years and thought the design and color was unique. Was excited to find one.

I do not support fakes, nor have I seen one in a long time, but I must say the quality is better than I expected- straight seams, sturdy feel.

Is there any possibility this predates 9000 being Bianco? The style and color (looks just like Balenciaga Pistachio 2004) appear early 2000 to me.


----------



## V0N1B2

delusionsoflucy said:


> Here is back of tag. I can feel the remainder below the seaming but I'd rather not open them up incase I need to return lol.
> 
> My one concern is that the LED light from my phone can bring the wording through to the other side of the tag. Also, the color code 9000 seems to be for Bianco from my research?
> 
> Link to auction is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271542732940?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience in my posting format. I am away from home on work assignment living somewhat off the grid (no laptop, traditional internet, 40 min drive to civilization etc).
> 
> Any insight would ve appreciated
> 
> ETA: Leather is not suede as listing stated (I suspected not by the pictures). It has it's natural surface texture and some added creasing/distressing. It is not as soft as my tie dye aquilone hobo which I believe is nappa.


This bag was posted in the previous AT thread. 
See post# 10053,  Page 671
I think the same questions were put forth at that time.

I thought maybe someone had bought a white bag any dyed it green (it's possible), but with the green zipper, I don't know. Makes it seem less likely.

That tag is a little bit scary because I haven't seen a fake with one like it before.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag was posted in the previous AT thread.
> See post# 10053,  Page 671
> I think the same questions were put forth at that time.
> 
> I thought maybe someone had bought a white bag any dyed it green (it's possible), but with the green zipper, I don't know. Makes it seem less likely.
> 
> That tag is a little bit scary because I haven't seen a fake with one like it before.



Here's the link to that post -

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-shopping/authenticate-bottega-veneta-3-use-proper-format-shown-538136-671.html#post25690528

this is definitely one for our resident pro, boxermom - I know she is traveling with bad wi-fi so hopefully she'll see this request.


----------



## delusionsoflucy

Thank you both! I heard back from the seller and she says she is the sole owner, thinks she purchased it circa 2006 from Neiman Marcus.

I would love to hear Boxermom's thoughts too, she has been very helpful with my authentications in the past.


----------



## boxermom

delusionsoflucy said:


> Thank you both! I heard back from the seller and she says she is the sole owner, thinks she purchased it circa 2006 from Neiman Marcus.
> 
> I would love to hear Boxermom's thoughts too, she has been very helpful with my authentications in the past.



I've never seen a BV style remotely like this before. The tag would date it in the middle 2000's which fits with the seller's info.  Since 9000 is Bianco, I can't explain this tag and the green color.  

Is it possible BV made a special style for Neiman Marcus? But that wouldn't explain the color code. Honestly all the details look completely authentic. I lean towards authentic but I can't explain the discrepancies.( I've been buying BV since before 2006 and don't recall this style at all)


----------



## oreobravo

Hello girls!
Anyone can plz help me identify this BV bag
Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=331259643442&autorefresh=true


----------



## V0N1B2

Well for one thing, this medium-sized Veneta doesn't retail for $2200.  It's currently priced at $1870 on the BV USA website, so not much of a bargain IMO.  Unless of course it's a very coveted colour, which I don't think it is. Is it?

In fact, I can see the $1870 price under the white label that someone has used to cover it. Weird.
If it is in fact Tangerine, I think it's from the Resort 2014 collection.


----------



## indiaink

boxermom said:


> I've never seen a BV style remotely like this before. The tag would date it in the middle 2000's which fits with the seller's info.  Since 9000 is Bianco, I can't explain this tag and the green color.
> 
> Is it possible BV made a special style for Neiman Marcus? But that wouldn't explain the color code. Honestly all the details look completely authentic. I lean towards authentic but I can't explain the discrepancies.( I've been buying BV since before 2006 and don't recall this style at all)



Here's another of this style, only in yellow - and it looks like it's got that 9000 code. I've messaged the seller to see, by any chance, is this came from NM...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Small-Satchel-Yellow-/281389853968?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4184246d10


----------



## V0N1B2

Here is a link to a bag from perhaps the same season and a similar silhouette.  The leather code is the same for both bags. This also has the same knotted handles and ruching as well as snap closure for the interior pocket but does not share that 9000 colour.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BOTTEGA-VENE...640?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58b240ce68

The leather reminds me a bit of that thick Mulberry plonge leather.
I love a good mystery!


----------



## delusionsoflucy

You guys are so helpful! I am inclined to think it is legitimate with these gathered "clues"...along with the fact that the construction, details, and leather are all well done too. I wonder if that yellow/banana satchel is a faded green?

Thanks again everyone. This has proved very interesting and I am impressed with the similar listing finds...I scoured Ebay myself for clues and did not find those.


----------



## septembersiren

I myself would stay away from this bag
the color code does not match the color of the bag
I am not saying it is authentic or not 
but the tag gives me pause to wonder why the bag is green and the color code is white 
I would ask the seller that question 






delusionsoflucy said:


> Here is back of tag. I can feel the remainder below the seaming but I'd rather not open them up incase I need to return lol.
> 
> My one concern is that the LED light from my phone can bring the wording through to the other side of the tag. Also, the color code 9000 seems to be for Bianco from my research?
> 
> Link to auction is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271542732940?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I apologize for any inconvenience in my posting format. I am away from home on work assignment living somewhat off the grid (no laptop, traditional internet, 40 min drive to civilization etc).
> 
> Any insight would ve appreciated
> 
> ETA: Leather is not suede as listing stated (I suspected not by the pictures). It has it's natural surface texture and some added creasing/distressing. It is not as soft as my tie dye aquilone hobo which I believe is nappa.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts could you please authenticate this item. 

Item name: bottega veneta aquilone triangle hobo fortune cookie bag purse tote handbag
Item number: 201132027916
Seller: Choctan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201132027916?redirect=mobile

Thanks


----------



## indiaink

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts could you please authenticate this item.
> 
> Item name: bottega veneta aquilone triangle hobo fortune cookie bag purse tote handbag
> Item number: 201132027916
> Seller: Choctan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201132027916?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thanks


Authentic!  Such a pretty color, Lagoon...


----------



## yoyotomatoe

indiaink said:


> Authentic!  Such a pretty color, Lagoon...



Yay thanks Indiaink!


----------



## Coffeebean11

Hello, I recently bought a bag on eBay. The seller claims that she has a lot of used Bottega Veneta bags which she bought from Neiman Marcus and Saks. 

These pictures are taken by myself. I'm not sure if the picture quality is sufficient. Don't hesitate to ask for more pics/certain pics. 

 Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## indiaink

Coffeebean11 said:


> Hello, I recently bought a bag on eBay. The seller claims that she has a lot of used Bottega Veneta bags which she bought from Neiman Marcus and Saks.
> 
> These pictures are taken by myself. I'm not sure if the picture quality is sufficient. Don't hesitate to ask for more pics/certain pics.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need... Thanks!


----------



## nt909

Can some one please help me authenticate this BV Cabat?  Thank you... 
*Item Name: **Bottega Veneta Ebano Medium Cabat bag, Mint Condition, Flawless*
*Listing number: *321468230150  * 
Seller name or ID: **mouseptrolix 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...150?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad8ffea06
Comments:
TIA... 
*


----------



## nt909

Another one...Thank you.
*Item Name: *
*NWT ICONIC SIGNATURE BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN  WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM CABAT TOTE  BAG*

*Listing number: *321468230150  * 
Seller name or ID: ** luxuryonbudget 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-ICONIC-...514?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d20c6f0f2
Comments:*


----------



## indiaink

nt909 said:


> Can some one please help me authenticate this BV Cabat?  Thank you...
> *Item Name: **Bottega Veneta Ebano Medium Cabat bag, Mint Condition, Flawless*
> *Listing number: *321468230150  *
> Seller name or ID: **mouseptrolix
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...150?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad8ffea06
> Comments:
> TIA...
> *





nt909 said:


> Another one...Thank you.
> *Item Name: *
> *NWT ICONIC SIGNATURE BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN  WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM CABAT TOTE  BAG*
> 
> *Listing number: *321468230150  *
> Seller name or ID: ** luxuryonbudget
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-ICONIC-...514?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d20c6f0f2
> Comments:*


Both authentic; although the second auction was ended?


----------



## nt909

indiaink said:


> Both authentic; although the second auction was ended?


Thank you very much.  I will try to bid on the first one then.


----------



## Coffeebean11

indiaink said:


> Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need... Thanks!



Item name: MINT Black Bottega Veneta Shoulder Bag / Clutch
Listing number: 121378335524
Seller name: sbotts98
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Black-...2BDQhL6YyFHfPM53%2Bm4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Here are some additional photos of the bag after it arrived  (I was the winning bidder). There is no white "Bottega Veneta" tag inside the bag. Hope these pictures are helpful!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## laurenschoon

*Item Name: *Pink Bottega Veneta Braided Strap Hobo Bag
* Seller name or ID: --
Comments: *I work for a second hand store and I'm not too familiar with Bottega Veneta bags, so not sure whether this one is real or not. My gut feeling is that it's a fake, but I just wanted to make sure.
I've done a little research online and have found two bags with the same style, one in black and one in dark brown. Was this bag ever made in pink?

Style no. 120771
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Style no. 122278
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The major issue I have is that there is no tag with the serial number and I have looked along all the seams inside and couldn't see any sign of fabric where it might have been cut off by the previous owner. Has BV always used these tags? 

There is also what looks like glue visible in a few spots (not sure if it's glue or just stains from the previous owner), and stitching on the cell phone pocket looks a little off.

*  Pictures: *
































http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## boxermom

Coffeebean11 said:


> Item name: MINT Black Bottega Veneta Shoulder Bag / Clutch
> Listing number: 121378335524
> Seller name: sbotts98
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Black-...2BDQhL6YyFHfPM53%2Bm4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Here are some additional photos of the bag after it arrived  (I was the winning bidder). There is no white "Bottega Veneta" tag inside the bag. Hope these pictures are helpful!! Thanks in advance!!



authentic vintage. The bags from this era (89's or 90's) have the metal plaque but no coded tag in them. The zipper pull and metal plaque are correct for this bag. Enjoy!


----------



## boxermom

laurenschoon said:


> *Item Name: *Pink Bottega Veneta Braided Strap Hobo Bag
> * Seller name or ID: --
> Comments: *I work for a second hand store and I'm not too familiar with Bottega Veneta bags, so not sure whether this one is real or not. My gut feeling is that it's a fake, but I just wanted to make sure.
> I've done a little research online and have found two bags with the same style, one in black and one in dark brown. Was this bag ever made in pink?
> 
> Style no. 120771
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Style no. 122278
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> The major issue I have is that there is no tag with the serial number and I have looked along all the seams inside and couldn't see any sign of fabric where it might have been cut off by the previous owner. Has BV always used these tags?
> 
> There is also what looks like glue visible in a few spots (not sure if it's glue or just stains from the previous owner), and stitching on the cell phone pocket looks a little off.
> 
> *  Pictures: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Trust your gut on this one. You have a good eye for real v. fake.


----------



## Suzaina

Name:Bottega Venetta Noche knot clutch NIB
Seller:beachfront12(1767)
Item#:171395767441
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171395767441?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help authenticate


----------



## indiaink

Suzaina said:


> Name:Bottega Venetta Noche knot clutch NIB
> Seller:beachfront12(1767)
> Item#:171395767441
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171395767441?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help authenticate


Authentic.  I've had my eye on this too!  Beautiful piece!


----------



## Suzaina

indiaink said:


> Authentic.  I've had my eye on this too!  Beautiful piece!


Thank you for your speedy response. Yes I agree it's a gorgeous one of a kind piece on eBay.


----------



## cleovio

Hello everybody. I would be happy, you could help. Is this bag real? What year is the color? I thank you very much. Cleo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...682?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a40c201ba

Seller: lshieh88
Bag: Bottega Veneta Medium Campana in Violett


----------



## indiaink

cleovio said:


> Hello everybody. I would be happy, you could help. Is this bag real? What year is the color? I thank you very much. Cleo
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...682?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a40c201ba
> 
> Seller: lshieh88
> Bag: Bottega Veneta Medium Campana in Violett


This is authentic, and a newer bag with the new one line code of numbers that can only be read by an SA at Bottega Veneta.


----------



## BeatriceP

Ladies, I have a very odd question and I'll probably get laughed at, but I have a BV canvas bag found at the thrift store that looks and feels authentic (at least to my untrained eye - what I mean is that the leather and canvas are of extremely good quality,the inner zipper is riri). The problem is that the paper tag does not have a serial number ! I have never seen something like this, even the fake ones have it. So could it be authentic even if the code is missing or is it definitely a fake?  Here is how the inner tag looks like :

Thank you for any opinion on this


----------



## boxermom

AlJom said:


> Ladies, I have a very odd question and I'll probably get laughed at, but I have a BV canvas bag found at the thrift store that looks and feels authentic (at least to my untrained eye - what I mean is that the leather and canvas are of extremely good quality,the inner zipper is riri). The problem is that the paper tag does not have a serial number ! I have never seen something like this, even the fake ones have it. So could it be authentic even if the code is missing or is it definitely a fake?  Here is how the inner tag looks like :
> 
> Thank you for any opinion on this



I'll bet the code is sewn below the seam. Sometimes that happens. Every detail on this bag looks authentic to me. I think you found a gem at the thrift shop! congratulations!


----------



## BeatriceP

boxermom said:


> I'll bet the code is sewn below the seam. Sometimes that happens. Every detail on this bag looks authentic to me. I think you found a gem at the thrift shop! congratulations!



Oh thank you soooo much for your fast reply! I'm so happy it's not fake, you made my day


----------



## acruz

Hi BV Experts,

I just bought and received a BV bag and I'm not quite sure if it's authentic.  I have a strong suspicion that it isn't.  So it would be great if you can assess it for me.  

I can give you the link for the original listing, but I'll add a few more photos too.

It doesn't have the 'riri' zipper head in all 3 of the zipper heads.  I've posted below pics of all 3 zipper heads.  The zipper heads are pretty light and not the heavy gunmetal types that BV uses.

The lining, although stated as suede in the ad, IRL it doesn't feel like all of the BV suede linings of my authentic BVs.  It feels like cloth that looks like suede. I'm not quite sure about the heat stamp, you might be able to better assess it.  And then for its sleeper bag, the 'BOTTEGA VENETA' written in front feels like the letters are raised instead of embossed or flush to the cloth.  Also, in the lining, there's a letter 'BV' inside a circle in metallic font.  This is the first that I've seen that. I've included a pic on where in the lining it's located, as well as a closeup of the 'BV' text.

TIA again for all your expert help! 

Name:  Bottega Veneta Hobo
Seller: treespirits13
Item#: 321463861693
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Hobo-/321463861693?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=iv3KvIugbck%252FmB1q2r5sdGUUy5A%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## indiaink

acruz said:


> Hi BV Experts,
> 
> I just bought and received a BV bag and I'm not quite sure if it's authentic.  I have a strong suspicion that it isn't.  So it would be great if you can assess it for me.
> 
> I can give you the link for the original listing, but I'll add a few more photos too.
> 
> It doesn't have the 'riri' zipper head in all 3 of the zipper heads.  I've posted below pics of all 3 zipper heads.  The zipper heads are pretty light and not the heavy gunmetal types that BV uses.
> 
> The lining, although stated as suede in the ad, IRL it doesn't feel like all of the BV suede linings of my authentic BVs.  It feels like cloth that looks like suede. I'm not quite sure about the heat stamp, you might be able to better assess it.  And then for its sleeper bag, the 'BOTTEGA VENETA' written in front feels like the letters are raised instead of embossed or flush to the cloth.  Also, in the lining, there's a letter 'BV' inside a circle in metallic font.  This is the first that I've seen that. I've included a pic on where in the lining it's located, as well as a closeup of the 'BV' text.
> 
> TIA again for all your expert help!
> 
> Name:  Bottega Veneta Hobo
> Seller: treespirits13
> Item#: 321463861693
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Hobo-/321463861693?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=iv3KvIugbck%252FmB1q2r5sdGUUy5A%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Looking at the original listing, seeing the authenticity label, and seeing that silver circled BV stamp, it's an authentic BV Outlet bag. Outlet bags use plastic zippers, and some other differences as we see here.


----------



## cleovio

@ indiaink: Thank you very much!


----------



## indiaink

cleovio said:


> @ indiaink: Thank you very much!


Welcome!


----------



## acruz

indiaink said:


> Looking at the original listing, seeing the authenticity label, and seeing that silver circled BV stamp, it's an authentic BV Outlet bag. Outlet bags use plastic zippers, and some other differences as we see here.



Hi Indiaink, 

oh wow really? In that case that's a relief. I didn't know that outlet items would have plastic zipper heads.

Could you let me know what other characteristics differ in outlet bags?
Definitely good to know for future reference  

Thanks heaps!


----------



## asiatica

Hello. I just won this bag. Hope it's authentic....

Item: intrecciato shoulder bag
No: 111416770007
Seller: moon-shine57
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/111416770007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## acruz

acruz said:


> Hi BV Experts,
> 
> I just bought and received a BV bag and I'm not quite sure if it's authentic.  I have a strong suspicion that it isn't.  So it would be great if you can assess it for me.
> 
> I can give you the link for the original listing, but I'll add a few more photos too.
> 
> It doesn't have the 'riri' zipper head in all 3 of the zipper heads.  I've posted below pics of all 3 zipper heads.  The zipper heads are pretty light and not the heavy gunmetal types that BV uses.
> 
> The lining, although stated as suede in the ad, IRL it doesn't feel like all of the BV suede linings of my authentic BVs.  It feels like cloth that looks like suede. I'm not quite sure about the heat stamp, you might be able to better assess it.  And then for its sleeper bag, the 'BOTTEGA VENETA' written in front feels like the letters are raised instead of embossed or flush to the cloth.  Also, in the lining, there's a letter 'BV' inside a circle in metallic font.  This is the first that I've seen that. I've included a pic on where in the lining it's located, as well as a closeup of the 'BV' text.
> 
> TIA again for all your expert help!
> 
> Name:  Bottega Veneta Hobo
> Seller: treespirits13
> Item#: 321463861693
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Hobo-/321463861693?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=iv3KvIugbck%252FmB1q2r5sdGUUy5A%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi, sorry but also a followup question to anyone  The add says it's made from calfskin. But looking at the leather code, when I did a search for it in tPF, some posts refer to the code as nappa umbria. So I was wondering if it really is calfskin or if it's NU?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## boxermom

asiatica said:


> Hello. I just won this bag. Hope it's authentic....
> 
> Item: intrecciato shoulder bag
> No: 111416770007
> Seller: moon-shine57
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/111416770007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic vintage BV bag


----------



## boxermom

acruz said:


> Hi, sorry but also a followup question to anyone  The add says it's made from calfskin. But looking at the leather code, when I did a search for it in tPF, some posts refer to the code as nappa umbria. So I was wondering if it really is calfskin or if it's NU?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



If you know how to read the white tag for material code and it matches nappa umbria, that's what it is. In the photos on the original listing it looks like some form of nappa to me, not calfskin. The nappa umbria is a bit stiffer than plain nappa and maybe that's why the seller thought it was calf and not lambskin.


----------



## London 411

Why are all the bags I love right now overseas? Ugh...anyway....I would love your opinion on the authenticity of this bag. Thanks!

*Seller:*  love_peace-tokyo

*Title:* Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Shoulder Bag Brown Leather Italy Vintage LP01760

*Number:* 121394628502

*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/121394628502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## acruz

boxermom said:


> If you know how to read the white tag for material code and it matches nappa umbria, that's what it is. In the photos on the original listing it looks like some form of nappa to me, not calfskin. The nappa umbria is a bit stiffer than plain nappa and maybe that's why the seller thought it was calf and not lambskin.



Hi Boxermom,
Thanks very much for the advice. 

I guess I asked the question because I'm unsure if I searched correctly the meaning of the leather code V7782 is NU. I'm still not very good at navigating around tPF. 

But I guess I'll assume that it is NU. 

Thanks very much to you and Indiaink for all your help.

Have a great night!


----------



## asiatica

boxermom said:


> Authentic vintage BV bag



Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

London 411 said:


> Why are all the bags I love right now overseas? Ugh...anyway....I would love your opinion on the authenticity of this bag. Thanks!
> 
> *Seller:*  love_peace-tokyo
> 
> *Title:* Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Shoulder Bag Brown Leather Italy Vintage LP01760
> 
> *Number:* 121394628502
> 
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/121394628502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Sorry to have missed your post yesterday. I don't see the heatstamp but this looks authentic. It's not old enough to be vintage, IMO. Normally I don't comment on price but seller is asking a lot for this bag, considering the age (over 10 years).


----------



## London 411

boxermom said:


> Sorry to have missed your post yesterday. I don't see the heatstamp but this looks authentic. It's not old enough to be vintage, IMO. Normally I don't comment on price but seller is asking a lot for this bag, considering the age (over 10 years).


Oh thank you so much for the comment. I am not familiar at all with BV and I really appreciate your thoughts. I guess I will pass on it and look for a better deal. : )


----------



## Amazonjoy

Pls forgive my ignorance but what is IMO.  And where do you research for interpreting codes for BV Bags.


----------



## septembersiren

IN My Opinion






Amazonjoy said:


> Pls forgive my ignorance but what is IMO.  And where do you research for interpreting codes for BV Bags.


----------



## Silkpearl

Item Name: canvas small handbag with leather strap handle,
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: Charity Guild shop
Working Link: 
Comments:I hope this is not wasting your time but I found avery curious bag in a well regarded charity Guild shop. The bag was displayed behind glass and labelled Bottega. I was very surprised at its appearance. I attach some photos. 
The material is mainly canvas with leather strap and bottom. Please authenticate.


----------



## Silkpearl

Silkpearl said:


> Item Name: canvas small handbag with leather strap handle,
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: Charity Guild shop
> Working Link:
> Comments:I hope this is not wasting your time but I found avery curious bag in a well regarded charity Guild shop. The bag was displayed behind glass and labelled Bottega. I was very surprised at its appearance. I attach some photos.
> The material is mainly canvas with leather strap and bottom. Please authenticate.


More photos to come


----------



## Silkpearl

External view


----------



## Silkpearl

Side view


----------



## Silkpearl

Label front


----------



## Silkpearl

Zipper


----------



## boxermom

Amazonjoy said:


> Pls forgive my ignorance but what is IMO.  And where do you research for interpreting codes for BV Bags.



Septembersiren is right--I used the abbreviation for *in my opinion*. IMHO=in my humble opinion. Sometimes I use too many shortcuts when I type.

For several years in the 2000's BV coded their bags on a white tag that had 3 sets of numbers/letters. The first set was the style number. For example, a large Veneta style code was 115654 (medium size is 11563). The next set of numbers was the material. Regular nappa, the most commonly used is V0013. The last set of 4 numbers was the color code. Black (Nero) is 1000. One of my one season color bags is a deep pink-red called Cassis and its number is 6401. The color code list is long, but it doesn't work with current bags because the last few years BV switched to a one line letter/number code that only can be read by those at BV.

Hope this helps and that it's not too confusing.


----------



## boxermom

Silkpearl said:


> Item Name: canvas small handbag with leather strap handle,
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: Charity Guild shop
> Working Link:
> Comments:I hope this is not wasting your time but I found avery curious bag in a well regarded charity Guild shop. The bag was displayed behind glass and labelled Bottega. I was very surprised at its appearance. I attach some photos.
> The material is mainly canvas with leather strap and bottom. Please authenticate.



This is authentic. From what I call the crazy years from the late 1990's-about 2001 before the current head designer came to BV. They got away from the woven details and used a lot of different materials.


----------



## Silkpearl

boxermom said:


> This is authentic. From what I call the crazy years from the late 1990's-about 2001 before the current head designer came to BV. They got away from the woven details and used a lot of different materials.


Wow. It just looked so very different from what is designed now - amazing. Thanks very much for looking at this.


----------



## FFanatomy

Hello ladies, can you help me authenticate this BV Veneta Bag please 


Item Name : Bottega Veneta, Large Veneta Bag
Listing Number on Ebay : 151361998940
Seller Name/ID : 74lucian
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...N8o0cWlpHat6ncKRgtnO0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments : I emailed the seller and she can guarantee the authenticity of this bag, I've never buy a veneta bag ( I only have 1 BV bag, old style given from my aunt) so I need help authenticating this. Thanks so much ladies


----------



## V0N1B2

I would not personally bid on this without a clearer photo of the heat stamp. I don't like what I see so far. A pic of the tag inside would be nice too. I am not an authenticator but something is not quite right with this bag. 
$671 seems awfully cheap for what appears to be a maxi veneta.
I see it has been sold?


----------



## boxermom

FFanatomy said:


> Hello ladies, can you help me authenticate this BV Veneta Bag please
> 
> 
> Item Name : Bottega Veneta, Large Veneta Bag
> Listing Number on Ebay : 151361998940
> Seller Name/ID : 74lucian
> Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...N8o0cWlpHat6ncKRgtnO0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments : I emailed the seller and she can guarantee the authenticity of this bag, I've never buy a veneta bag ( I only have 1 BV bag, old style given from my aunt) so I need help authenticating this. Thanks so much ladies



I agree with VON---this bag isn't right. The heatstamp (though blurry) looks suspect and the shape for a large Veneta (according to the measurements) isn't right. How can the seller guarantee authenticity unless she has a notarized statement from a service such as My Poupette?


----------



## diane278

boxermom said:


> I agree with VON---this bag isn't right. The heatstamp (though blurry) looks suspect and the shape for a large Veneta (according to the measurements) isn't right. How can the seller guarantee authenticity unless she has a notarized statement from a service such as My Poupette?


You would think that, if it came in the box pictured, that the sides of the bag would not hang over the sides of the box. I have never ordered a bag that arrived folded so it would fit into a box smaller than the bag. If nothing else, the photo of the bag, suggesting that it came in the smaller box should be considered "misleading".


----------



## V0N1B2

boxermom said:


> I agree with VON---this bag isn't right. The heatstamp (though blurry) looks suspect and the shape for a *large Veneta* (according to the measurements) isn't right. How can the seller guarantee authenticity unless she has a notarized statement from a service such as My Poupette?


Yes, you're right. I was seeing things last night (hey, it was almost 1am!)


----------



## boxermom

diane278 said:


> You would think that, if it came in the box pictured, that the sides of the bag would not hang over the sides of the box. I have never ordered a bag that arrived folded so it would fit into a box smaller than the bag. If nothing else, the photo of the bag, suggesting that it came in the smaller box should be considered "misleading".



Yes, I thought the box was a dead giveaway, too.


----------



## plainnpretty

Hello,
I bought this purse because I liked the look and size.  If this is a BV I would appreciate model info & history because I've never seen one similar.  Included also a small wallet.

Please let me know if I did not send all needed info.

Thank you,
plainnpretty


----------



## boxermom

plainnpretty said:


> Hello,
> I bought this purse because I liked the look and size.  If this is a BV I would appreciate model info & history because I've never seen one similar.  Included also a small wallet.
> 
> Please let me know if I did not send all needed info.
> 
> Thank you,
> plainnpretty



This is authentic from the late 1990's. It's part of the much-loved Marco Polo collection which had the pressed diamond design on the material. I don't have any catalogs that go that far back so I can't give you a style name. Usually BV didn't give names to each style back then. They have brought back this material for a few bags in their current collections so it's still going strong!


----------



## Joachoi

Hello Everyone:
i'm new here and was wonder if PB could help me authenticate this bottega wallet. The images are attached

I purchased this on poshmark from a private seller. I've never seen this red with gold hardware.

Thanks
Joanne


----------



## Joachoi

Joachoi said:


> Hello Everyone:
> i'm new here and was wonder if PB could help me authenticate this bottega wallet. The images are attached
> 
> I purchased this on poshmark from a private seller. I've never seen this red with gold hardware.
> 
> Thanks
> Joanne


Here are extra images of the wallet as well. Thanks for all your help


----------



## indiaink

Joachoi said:


> Hello Everyone:
> i'm new here and was wonder if PB could help me authenticate this bottega wallet. The images are attached
> 
> I purchased this on poshmark from a private seller. I've never seen this red with gold hardware.
> 
> Thanks
> Joanne


Authentic Fever wallet!  Great color!


----------



## boxermom

Joachoi said:


> Hello Everyone:
> i'm new here and was wonder if PB could help me authenticate this bottega wallet. The images are attached
> 
> I purchased this on poshmark from a private seller. I've never seen this red with gold hardware.
> 
> Thanks
> Joanne



This is gorgeous! Congratulations. I love BV's reds with the gold hardware.


----------



## CallMeSteph

Hi ladies! I'm new to BV and I just got my hands on a vintage bag. Can you take a look at it? Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

CallMeSteph said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to BV and I just got my hands on a vintage bag. Can you take a look at it? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2712344
> View attachment 2712345
> View attachment 2712346
> View attachment 2712347
> View attachment 2712348
> View attachment 2712353
> View attachment 2712355
> View attachment 2712356
> View attachment 2712357
> View attachment 2712358
> View attachment 2712359



It looks like it's authentic. The zipper pull may have been replaced or there was a short time when this pull was used. But everything else looks ok in my opinion.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello,
Can you help to authenticate please? Do you think colour variation mentioned is normal? Thanks

Name: bottega veneta pyramid handbag
Number: 201143524019
Seller: yasdnil08
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ed5169ab3


----------



## V0N1B2

I have a bag in Opera but it doesn't have any of those subtle changes in colour.  (yet?) I have seen a few bags that end up with that little bit of colour difference within the woven sections.  It's Nappa Umbria (trated with a wax to enhance appearance and feel). In fact the care card for Nappa Umbria states: ...."The characteristic nuances and streaks of colour, which accentuate over time, are not flaws..."
I think it enhances the beauty of the bag, but that's just me.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Can you help me To authenticate this wallet ?
Name : bottega veneta intrecciato nappa contenital wallet
Seller id : private Seller








Thank you


----------



## indiaink

Aniesha.noor said:


> Can you help me To authenticate this wallet ?
> Name : bottega veneta intrecciato nappa contenital wallet
> Seller id : private Seller
> View attachment 2714531
> View attachment 2714532
> View attachment 2714533
> View attachment 2714534
> View attachment 2714535
> View attachment 2714537
> 
> 
> Thank you


This is an authentic BV Outlet wallet.


----------



## Aniesha.noor

Thank you so much 


Aniesha noor
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## xeresana

Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Handbag

Listing number: 281404700372

Seller name or ID: luxclothing

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28140470037...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281404700372&_rdc=1

Comments:  Would you mind checking this for me, please? Are these pictures sufficient or should I ask for more?


----------



## boxermom

xeresana said:


> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Handbag
> 
> Listing number: 281404700372
> 
> Seller name or ID: luxclothing
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28140470037...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=281404700372&_rdc=1
> 
> Comments:  Would you mind checking this for me, please? Are these pictures sufficient or should I ask for more?



this is authentic


----------



## moi et mes sacs

V0N1B2 said:


> I have a bag in Opera but it doesn't have any of those subtle changes in colour.  (yet?) I have seen a few bags that end up with that little bit of colour difference within the woven sections.  It's Nappa Umbria (trated with a wax to enhance appearance and feel). In fact the care card for Nappa Umbria states: ...."The characteristic nuances and streaks of colour, which accentuate over time, are not flaws..."
> I think it enhances the beauty of the bag, but that's just me.


Thanks for the info. So is the colour opera? Do you know. If it's authentic? Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks for the info. So is the colour opera? Do you know. If it's authentic? Thanks


I am not an authenticator but I would buy this bag. *but I won't cuz you want it 

One of the lovely ladies will chime in with their opinion.


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello,
> Can you help to authenticate please? Do you think colour variation mentioned is normal? Thanks
> 
> Name: bottega veneta pyramid handbag
> Number: 201143524019
> Seller: yasdnil08
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...19?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ed5169ab3





moi et mes sacs said:


> Thanks for the info. So is the colour opera? Do you know. If it's authentic? Thanks


Sorry, yes it is Opera, and it is authentic.  Very pretty color!  Love the tonal variations!


----------



## xeresana

boxermom said:


> this is authentic


Thank you, boxermom!!


----------



## Cerecita

Hi girlies! 
I've recently had a veeeery very nice offer from a private seller on a BV tote. The price is superlow (less than $500), and the condition of the bag seem really good. But for the price is so low, I'm not sure about the authenticity of the bag (though judging by the pics with the code, it seems to be authentic...). I also cannot remember this particular model (what season was it?....) What tote is it actually, anyone recalls it??
PLEAS help!!! Don't want to miss a nice offer (in case the bag is real  )


----------



## moi et mes sacs

indiaink said:


> Sorry, yes it is Opera, and it is authentic.  Very pretty color!  Love the tonal variations!


Many thanks x yes the tones are nice but the seller states it as though it's a problem so I wasn't sure. Have a nice day x


----------



## boxermom

Cerecita said:


> Hi girlies!
> I've recently had a veeeery very nice offer from a private seller on a BV tote. The price is superlow (less than $500), and the condition of the bag seem really good. But for the price is so low, I'm not sure about the authenticity of the bag (though judging by the pics with the code, it seems to be authentic...). I also cannot remember this particular model (what season was it?....) What tote is it actually, anyone recalls it??
> PLEAS help!!! Don't want to miss a nice offer (in case the bag is real  )



Authentic. If I have time today I'll look back through my catalogs to see if it has a special style name and what season it's from.  Maybe someone else has this bag and can post a reply for you.


----------



## Cerecita

boxermom said:


> Authentic. If I have time today I'll look back through my catalogs to see if it has a special style name and what season it's from.  Maybe someone else has this bag and can post a reply for you.


thank you very much for your reply!!!!:kiss:


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Cerecita -- I have the bag in noce, one of my favorites.  We used to refer to it as a
precursor to the "Bella" .. sometimes called the cinched tote or just  the "shoulder bag"
.. I don't think BV gave it a name ..    It is a great size and shape bag for me.
Can't read the year on mine; the tag is sewn into the seam too closely.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey guys! This is my first time to post something here, but I have been a reader of your posts and have learned so much about handbags and other stuff here.

Need your help in authenticating this:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Zippy Wallet
Listing number: 261553704356
Seller name or ID: memmem2008
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261553704356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: I know you are the best in authenticating and your opinion will be my deciding factor if I'm going to buy this or not.

Y'all are the best! TIA!


----------



## F366ys

Hi, this is my 1st post, hope I''ll do it right 

Item Name: BV Intrecciato Pyramid
Listing number: 201143524019
Seller name or ID: yasdnil08
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201143524019?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Please authenticate this beautiful bag, thanks


----------



## Suzaina

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Clutch Royal Blue Satin
Seller:Rose751213
Id#281411277658
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281411277658?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Please help authenticate this clutch.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## boxermom

mrspalaganas said:


> Hey guys! This is my first time to post something here, but I have been a reader of your posts and have learned so much about handbags and other stuff here.
> 
> Need your help in authenticating this:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Zippy Wallet
> Listing number: 261553704356
> Seller name or ID: memmem2008
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/261553704356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: I know you are the best in authenticating and your opinion will be my deciding factor if I'm going to buy this or not.
> 
> Y'all are the best! TIA!



Welcome! This is authentic and beautiful


----------



## boxermom

F366ys said:


> Hi, this is my 1st post, hope I''ll do it right
> 
> Item Name: BV Intrecciato Pyramid
> Listing number: 201143524019
> Seller name or ID: yasdnil08
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201143524019?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Please authenticate this beautiful bag, thanks



You did it perfectly. This is authentic. Welcome!


----------



## boxermom

Suzaina said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Clutch Royal Blue Satin
> Seller:Rose751213
> Id#281411277658
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/281411277658?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate this clutch.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



In my opinion, this is not authentic. (I'll report the listing to ebay)


----------



## mrspalaganas

boxermom said:


> Welcome! This is authentic and beautiful


Thank you so much boxermom!!


----------



## muneed

Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.

Item : Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Made in Italy GOOD #56149

Item number : 171418793992

Seller : cosmotokyo

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171418793992


----------



## septembersiren

Please read post #1 of this thread and ask the seller for the approiate prictures 





muneed said:


> Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item : Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Made in Italy GOOD #56149
> 
> Item number : 171418793992
> 
> Seller : cosmotokyo
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171418793992


----------



## muneed

septembersiren said:


> please read post #1 of this thread and ask the seller for the approiate prictures


----------



## boxermom

muneed said:


> Hi, please kindly review authentic this bag for me. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item : Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Made in Italy GOOD #56149
> 
> Item number : 171418793992
> 
> Seller : cosmotokyo
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/171418793992



this is authentic


----------



## muneed

boxermom said:


> this is authentic




Thank you very much


----------



## Suzaina

boxermom said:


> In my opinion, this is not authentic. (I'll report the listing to ebay)



That would be the appropriate thing to do....


----------



## Isabella123

I'd really appreciate finding out if this is authentic.   I bought it but haven't received it yet...should have done this beforehand though.  Thanks in advance!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...VKPx70YOHhCUqPtZPSsoM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## indiaink

Isabella123 said:


> I'd really appreciate finding out if this is authentic.   I bought it but haven't received it yet...should have done this beforehand though.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...VKPx70YOHhCUqPtZPSsoM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Gorgeously authentic!


----------



## CallMeSteph

boxermom said:


> It looks like it's authentic. The zipper pull may have been replaced or there was a short time when this pull was used. But everything else looks ok in my opinion.



Thank you very much boxermom!!


----------



## Isabella123

indiaink said:


> Gorgeously authentic!


Thanks a million indiaink -- it's a tremendous relief to have your stamp of approval!!!!    

The seller was extremely accommodating and appeared honest, however, when no one else bid on it, I wondered if they knew  something I didn't.   

I  also wondered why the inside tag only had one row of serial numbers.   Most of the BV bags I've  seen photos of on this site that have been deemed authentic, including my BV cosmetic bag that I bought new, have at least two rows of numbers.

Do  you happen to know why this is?  

I'd  have thought, especially on a maxi bag, there would be a lot of information  to provide....


----------



## indiaink

Isabella123 said:


> Thanks a million indiaink -- it's a tremendous relief to have your stamp of approval!!!!
> 
> The seller was extremely accommodating and appeared honest, however, when no one else bid on it, I wondered if they knew  something I didn't.
> 
> I  also wondered why the inside tag only had one row of serial numbers.   Most of the BV bags I've  seen photos of on this site that have been deemed authentic, including my BV cosmetic bag that I bought new, have at least two rows of numbers.
> 
> Do  you happen to know why this is?
> 
> I'd  have thought, especially on a maxi bag, there would be a lot of information  to provide....


Because BV went to a one-line row of numbers a few years ago, and only a BV SA can decipher them.


----------



## indiaink

XXXXX said:


> Item:
> BV bangle in reddish brown in 'S' size
> Condition:
> 10/10 brand new with box
> Selling at $160 firm
> Bought in Italy on July
> Sell it as friend bought the wrong item.
> Able to how receipt(pic)
> XXXXXXXXX for more info


You can't sell here, post has been reported.


----------



## Isabella123

indiaink said:


> Because BV went to a one-line row of numbers a few years ago, and only a BV SA can decipher them.


Thanks for the  info.   Still confusing though since the BV cosmetic bag I just received directly from Balenciaga online in Europe has two rows on the tag.

Could it be a few years old?  Or maybe inconsistency?

Well at least I know not to worry over a one row serial number


----------



## indiaink

Isabella123 said:


> Thanks for the  info.   Still confusing though since the BV cosmetic bag I just received directly from Balenciaga online in Europe has two rows on the tag.
> 
> Could it be a few years old?  Or maybe inconsistency?
> 
> Well at least I know not to worry over a one row serial number


Then it was slightly older.


----------



## Colette1

indiaink said:


> Gorgeously authentic!


Am new to this and slightly confused. Apologies. Wondering if eBay 7/17/14 link http://www.ebay.com/itm/22142178325...49&var=520297887819&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
user name  theoryfangirl 
item 221421783250
selling veneta maxi in both ebano or black Authentic or not?


----------



## septembersiren

ebano is authentic 
I am confused as I am sure Charlize Theron is not selling her bag. 
Ask for a picture of the bag being sold 
you should also ask for pictures of the Nero (black) one 
unless I missed it I did not see any pcis of that one 





Colette1 said:


> Am new to this and slightly confused. Apologies. Wondering if eBay 7/17/14 link http://www.ebay.com/itm/22142178325...49&var=520297887819&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> user name  theoryfangirl
> item 221421783250
> selling veneta maxi in both ebano or black Authentic or not?


----------



## septembersiren

I went back and looked at pictures 
Charlize is carrying and ebano but they are selling the black one
I would ask for pictures of the black one including the tags outside and lining 
this is a confusing ad on ebay 









Colette1 said:


> Am new to this and slightly confused. Apologies. Wondering if eBay 7/17/14 link http://www.ebay.com/itm/22142178325...49&var=520297887819&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> user name  theoryfangirl
> item 221421783250
> selling veneta maxi in both ebano or black Authentic or not?


----------



## indiaink

Colette1 said:


> Am new to this and slightly confused. Apologies. Wondering if eBay 7/17/14 link http://www.ebay.com/itm/22142178325...49&var=520297887819&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> user name  theoryfangirl
> item 221421783250
> selling veneta maxi in both ebano or black Authentic or not?


Seller appears to be new at this as well.  I see the photos of the Nero Veneta she is selling, the bag in the photos she took appear to be authentic.  She probably only included the pic from Charlize and the one from the BV web site for reference.

Make sure she's selling the Nero (black).  Also - she's selling awfully close to full price, and I think you can beat that price elsewhere, just FYI.


----------



## V0N1B2

The photos also look like they were taken in the stockroom at the Tods outlet in Cabazon. lol


----------



## indiaink

Colette1 said:


> Am new to this and slightly confused. Apologies. Wondering if eBay 7/17/14 link http://www.ebay.com/itm/22142178325...49&var=520297887819&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> user name  theoryfangirl
> item 221421783250
> selling veneta maxi in both ebano or black Authentic or not?





indiaink said:


> Seller appears to be new at this as well.  I see the photos of the Nero Veneta she is selling, the bag in the photos she took appear to be authentic.  She probably only included the pic from Charlize and the one from the BV web site for reference.
> 
> Make sure she's selling the Nero (black).  Also - she's selling awfully close to full price, and I think you can beat that price elsewhere, just FYI.





V0N1B2 said:


> The photos also look like they were taken in the stockroom at the Tods outlet in Cabazon. lol



OH, that's funny, didn't catch that.

I think, in light of this new observation, that I would stay away from this auction, unless you can get the seller to take new photos of the actual bag and re-do her auction.  Right now, it's just too odd and confusing to trust that you'd be getting the right bag for a heck of a lot of money ...


----------



## Colette1

septembersiren said:


> I went back and looked at pictures
> Charlize is carrying and ebano but they are selling the black one
> I would ask for pictures of the black one including the tags outside and lining
> this is a confusing ad on ebay


Thanks so much for your good advise. Here are photos of the BLACK MAXI that I am interested in buying. This seller is very new. Can you authenticate this bag?
If for some reason you are unable to do this, would you please forward to a member who can.


----------



## indiaink

Colette1 said:


> Thanks so much for your good advise. Here are photos of the BLACK MAXI that I am interested in buying. This seller is very new. Can you authenticate this bag?
> If for some reason you are unable to do this, would you please forward to a member who can.


See my post above yours, Colette.  Read all the responses.

We do the best we can with the information we have.  At this point, this auction is suspect.


----------



## boxermom

Colette1 said:


> Thanks so much for your good advise. Here are photos of the BLACK MAXI that I am interested in buying. This seller is very new. Can you authenticate this bag?
> If for some reason you are unable to do this, would you please forward to a member who can.



Based on the photos provided, I'd say this bag is authentic.


----------



## septembersiren

To chime in once again 
I think the bag is authentic also 
but I question if the bag they are selling is truly the bag in the pictures 
I would pass
another will come along before you know it


----------



## V0N1B2

I think it's weird that there is a gift receipt from Desert Hills Premium Outlet for a Nero Maxi Veneta. If I can get a Nero Veneta there, then, well....
I haven't been to that outlet in a few years though. Can I get a maxi veneta in a core colour there? 
*runs off to book flight*


----------



## Isabella123

septembersiren said:


> I went back and looked at pictures
> Charlize is carrying and ebano but they are selling the black one
> I would ask for pictures of the black one including the tags outside and lining
> this is a confusing ad on ebay


That's Cameron Diaz I believe and it does appear to me that they included photos (the last five) of the actual bag, along with serial number and receipts.    Looks legit to me, but then I'm not an expert.  Best of luck!


----------



## Colette1

Thank you Isabella123,V0N1B2,Septembersiren, boxermom and indiaink. You have all be helpful and kind. I think I need to pass due to questionability. I've been on eBay since 2002 with 1022 positives and -0- of anything else. This just really stumped me and is too much $$$ to take a risk. Thank you all for your time and honest insights!


----------



## septembersiren

thanks 
I knew it was Cameron but put Charlize 
sorry I am having a rough day 





Isabella123 said:


> That's Cameron Diaz I believe and it does appear to me that they included photos (the last five) of the actual bag, along with serial number and receipts.    Looks legit to me, but then I'm not an expert.  Best of luck!


----------



## Isabella123

septembersiren said:


> thanks
> I knew it was Cameron but put Charlize
> sorry I am having a rough day


Sorry for your rough day, septembersiren.  I can relate.

Love your quotes though and wonder about the origin of your user name....


----------



## missstyle

Item name: Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch
Listing number: NA
Seller: Private sale
Link: NA
Comments: Any help is appreciated. Thank you kindly.
There were no other tags or markings that I could see.


----------



## ywcm

Item Name: beige intrecciato leather hobo bag
Seller name or ID: myself
Working Link to pictures: https://www.flickr.com/photos/127080838@N08/sets/72157646580435502
Comments: personally owned bag and considering to sell them and need a prove of authentication. Thank you


----------



## ywcm

Item Name:woven  purse
Seller name or ID: myself
Working Link to pictures: https://www.flickr.com/photos/127080838@N08/sets/72157646175876789
Comments: another personally owned bag and considering to sell them and need a prove of authentication. Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

I was born in september and a friend long ago used to tell me that I was a real siren 
hence septembersiren 





Isabella123 said:


> Sorry for your rough day, septembersiren.  I can relate.
> 
> Love your quotes though and wonder about the origin of your user name....


----------



## septembersiren

from what I SEE In these pictures it look authentic 
BUT I would like to see pictures of the underside of the zipper and the heat stamp 






ywcm said:


> Item Name: beige intrecciato leather hobo bag
> Seller name or ID: myself
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.flickr.com/photos/127080838@N08/sets/72157646580435502
> Comments: personally owned bag and considering to sell them and need a prove of authentication. Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

I ned once again \
pictures of heat stamp and the white tag 





ywcm said:


> Item Name:woven  purse
> Seller name or ID: myself
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.flickr.com/photos/127080838@N08/sets/72157646175876789
> Comments: another personally owned bag and considering to sell them and need a prove of authentication. Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

it is very hard to authenticate Knot bags
but 
IMO it is authentic 
it is fairly beat up 
I am sure the worn spots are more noticable IRL





missstyle said:


> Item name: Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch
> Listing number: NA
> Seller: Private sale
> Link: NA
> Comments: Any help is appreciated. Thank you kindly.
> There were no other tags or markings that I could see.


----------



## missstyle

septembersiren said:


> it is very hard to authenticate Knot bags
> but
> IMO it is authentic
> it is fairly beat up
> I am sure the worn spots are more noticable IRL



Thank you!!! I received this today... my first BV bag!


----------



## boxermom

ywcm said:


> Item Name: beige intrecciato leather hobo bag
> Seller name or ID: myself
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.flickr.com/photos/127080838@N08/sets/72157646580435502
> Comments: personally owned bag and considering to sell them and need a prove of authentication. Thank you



It's authentic.


----------



## Muppet18

Hello authenticators!
I found the beauty on ebay and would like to have it authenticated befor I press the button 

Item Name: SAC A MAIN BOTTEGA VENETA ROMA 171265 CABAS TOTE 38CM CUIR TRESSE HAND BAG 2250

 Item Nr:  161376786991

Seller: encherexpert_paris17

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/161376786991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comment: If it bothers me-I would send the bag to BV to replace the magnetic button-may be they still have Noce leather bands and a key...

Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## mghm3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Orange-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Bifold-Wallet-Intrecciato-/121398598345

Won this on ebay last week, it seems to be very rare because I couldn't find pictures of it anywhere. Does anyone have any info/history on it? Looks authentic to me.


----------



## indiaink

Muppet18 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I found the beauty on ebay and would like to have it authenticated befor I press the button
> 
> Item Name: SAC A MAIN BOTTEGA VENETA ROMA 171265 CABAS TOTE 38CM CUIR TRESSE HAND BAG 2250
> 
> Item Nr:  161376786991
> 
> Seller: encherexpert_paris17
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/161376786991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comment: If it bothers me-I would send the bag to BV to replace the magnetic button-may be they still have Noce leather bands and a key...
> 
> Thanks for your opinion!


Authentic.


----------



## Muppet18

Thanks a lot!


----------



## indiaink

mghm3 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Orange-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Bifold-Wallet-Intrecciato-/121398598345
> 
> Won this on ebay last week, it seems to be very rare because I couldn't find pictures of it anywhere. Does anyone have any info/history on it? Looks authentic to me.


It is an authentic BV Outlet wallet, I don't know why the seller called it 'rare'.


----------



## Viaggiare

Interesting bag I've never seen before.  Before I bid, is it authentic?  Has anyone had experience with this seller in Japan?

Seller: brand_jfa

Intrecciato Hand Tote Bag, Brown

Item #   331288831358

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331288831358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thanks


----------



## indiaink

Viaggiare said:


> Interesting bag I've never seen before.  Before I bid, is it authentic?  Has anyone had experience with this seller in Japan?
> 
> Seller: brand_jfa
> 
> Intrecciato Hand Tote Bag, Brown
> 
> Item #   331288831358
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331288831358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks


Authentic Nodini bag. I had this in yellow a while back; it was lovely but I let it go to fund something else.  I haven't bought from this seller before but I think Grietje has.

Here's a link to the bag I had: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-color-reference/yellow-green-color-family-pics-only-246370-5.html#post24921376


----------



## Viaggiare

Thanks!


----------



## mghm3

indiaink said:


> It is an authentic BV Outlet wallet, I don't know why the seller called it 'rare'.



Thank you. Is there any reason why I can't find any more information on it though? There are no pictures anywhere and I can't find any old shopping listings for it. 
Also, is there any way of telling how old it is by the serial number?


----------



## indiaink

mghm3 said:


> Thank you. Is there any reason why I can't find any more information on it though? There are no pictures anywhere and I can't find any old shopping listings for it.
> Also, is there any way of telling how old it is by the serial number?


I see them on the Bottega Veneta web site.  It is a standard BV intrecciatto wallet in an orange color.  If you have a BV SA you deal with on a regular basis, they could give you the information contained in the serial number.


----------



## mghm3

indiaink said:


> I see them on the Bottega Veneta web site.  It is a standard BV intrecciatto wallet in an orange color.  If you have a BV SA you deal with on a regular basis, they could give you the information contained in the serial number.



I might be an idiot but I have checked their website many times and can't seem to find that color on it. I already have one in ebano but I bought this because I couldn't find the color anywhere and hadn't heard of it before I saw the auction.

 Would you mind posting a link please?


----------



## indiaink

mghm3 said:


> I might be an idiot but I have checked their website many times and can't seem to find that color on it. I already have one in ebano but I bought this because I couldn't find the color anywhere and hadn't heard of it before I saw the auction.
> 
> Would you mind posting a link please?


The wallet style itself is available on the web site; I apologize for the misunderstanding.  For whatever reason, this _color_ went to the BV _Outlets_, and as such would no longer be available on the regular site, or perhaps never was.  _Please_ check with your BV SA for _any_ further information.


----------



## mghm3

indiaink said:


> The wallet style itself is available on the web site; I apologize for the misunderstanding.  For whatever reason, this _color_ went to the BV _Outlets_, and as such would no longer be available on the regular site, or perhaps never was.  _Please_ check with your BV SA for _any_ further information.



Thanks for all the info! I'll be checking with an SA as soon as I get my hands on it,


----------



## dolali

Hello Dear authenticators! Can you help me with these BV?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cassis Intercciato Nappa Leather Montaigne Handbag
Listing number: 131225619260
 Seller name or ID:  coutureusa
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131225619260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: 

AND:

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA NERO Intrecciato Nappa Black Hobo Bag NEW
Listing number: 291222417848
Seller name:  thewrld 
working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291222417848?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l264
Comments: what is the name of this beauty?


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> Hello Dear authenticators! Can you help me with these BV?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cassis Intercciato Nappa Leather Montaigne Handbag
> Listing number: 131225619260
> Seller name or ID:  coutureusa
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131225619260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> AND:
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA NERO Intrecciato Nappa Black Hobo Bag NEW
> Listing number: 291222417848
> Seller name:  thewrld
> working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291222417848?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l264
> Comments: what is the name of this beauty?



Both are authentic.  The 2nd bag is the Belly Hobo.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Both are authentic.  The 2nd bag is the Belly Hobo.



Thank you indiaink!


----------



## Cashmera

Hi out there,
I am new to purseblog and signed in, because I hope to get some help to identify my purse, which I found for an unbelievable small amount of money in a Little vintagestore here in Europe . Hope so much that it is an Original BV intrecciato.  But there is one Little things, that gives me a doupt: one metal detail of the full-length zipper is golden while all the others are dark silver...

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Cashmera

Sorry, can't attache more than one photo, so I have to do white some more replies...:


----------



## Cashmera

Third (so sorry):


----------



## Cashmera

And the last one with the golden zipper detail:

Thank you so much!


----------



## Cashmera

But this is really the Last  Because I saw the riri stamp on the back of the zipper (BTW sorry for the mistake in my second reply, I ment "with" instead for "white" of course but my computer does automatically corrections which are always wrong on English )


----------



## indiaink

Cashmera said:


> Hi out there,
> I am new to purseblog and signed in, because I hope to get some help to identify my purse, which I found for an unbelievable small amount of money in a Little vintagestore here in Europe . Hope so much that it is an Original BV intrecciato.  But there is one Little things, that gives me a doupt: one metal detail of the full-length zipper is golden while all the others are dark silver...
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!





Cashmera said:


> Sorry, can't attache more than one photo, so I have to do white some more replies...:





Cashmera said:


> Third (so sorry):





Cashmera said:


> And the last one with the golden zipper detail:
> 
> Thank you so much!





Cashmera said:


> But this is really the Last  Because I saw the riri stamp on the back of the zipper (BTW sorry for the mistake in my second reply, I meant "with" instead for "white" of course but my computer does automatically corrections which are always wrong on English )


This is authentic.  I don't see the gold zipper detail.


----------



## Cashmera

Hello indiaink,

thank you so much for your quick answer! I am glad to hear, that you think that my bag is authentic. What a snap, I made 

Here is one more Photo of the small golden detail (it's one of the teeth)

Best regards


----------



## indiaink

Cashmera said:


> Hello indiaink,
> 
> thank you so much for your quick answer! I am glad to hear, that you think that my bag is authentic. What a snap, I made
> 
> Here is one more Photo of the small golden detail (it's one of the teeth)
> 
> Best regards


OMGosh, that could be due to anything - something rubbed on it, or something.  I don't know.

I double-checked - the color is "chene" and the year code is correct, this is from the Resort collection 2010/2011.


----------



## Cashmera

indiaink said:


> OMGosh, that could be due to anything - something rubbed on it, or something.  I don't know.
> 
> 
> I double-checked - the color is "chene" and the year code is correct, this is from the Resort collection 2010/2011.



 I know, I am really picky 

Thank you again! I am tickled pink, that it is authentic. It is my First BV


----------



## Neospecies

My 1st BV, 

May I get this authenticated?  If possible, can you tell which year this bag came out?

Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Camel (beige) Leather Intrecciato Medium Shoulder bag
Listing number: 121416118206
Seller name or ID:  kristin07
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121416118206?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments:  Since seller's pics weren't that great, here are mine.


























Thank you ladies!!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
manufactured in 2007





Neospecies said:


> My 1st BV,
> 
> May I get this authenticated?  If possible, can you tell which year this bag came out?
> 
> Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Camel (beige) Leather Intrecciato Medium Shoulder bag
> Listing number: 121416118206
> Seller name or ID:  kristin07
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121416118206?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Comments:  Since seller's pics weren't that great, here are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!!


----------



## tomcg

Hello everyone!

This is my very first Bottega post on here, im so excited!

I managed to buy my very first Bottega Veneta item last night. From what I gathered by her feedback (she has sold many designer items previous to this auction) I had no doubt of its authenticity. But as the saying goes, its always better to be safe than sorry. Any help in regards to its authenticity would be greatly appreciated! 

Also, I can't seem to find this particular model anywhere, does anyone know what the style is called? 

I have attached the information below. If you need anymore information please ask!

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Gold Leather Zipped Clutch/Make Up Purse
Listing number: 281423139772
Seller name or ID: lesley_oldham
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281423139772?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments: n/a


----------



## septembersiren

the bidding has ended on this item 
I couldn't see any pictures 
please refer to #1 post to see which pictures we require for authentiction 





tomcg said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my very first Bottega post on here, im so excited!
> 
> I managed to buy my very first Bottega Veneta item last night. From what I gathered by her feedback (she has sold many designer items previous to this auction) I had no doubt of its authenticity. But as the saying goes, its always better to be safe than sorry. Any help in regards to its authenticity would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Also, I can't seem to find this particular model anywhere, does anyone know what the style is called?
> 
> I have attached the information below. If you need anymore information please ask!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Gold Leather Zipped Clutch/Make Up Purse
> Listing number: 281423139772
> Seller name or ID: lesley_oldham
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281423139772?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments: n/a


----------



## indiaink

tomcg said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my very first Bottega post on here, im so excited!
> 
> I managed to buy my very first Bottega Veneta item last night. From what I gathered by her feedback (she has sold many designer items previous to this auction) I had no doubt of its authenticity. But as the saying goes, its always better to be safe than sorry. Any help in regards to its authenticity would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Also, I can't seem to find this particular model anywhere, does anyone know what the style is called?
> 
> I have attached the information below. If you need anymore information please ask!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Gold Leather Zipped Clutch/Make Up Purse
> Listing number: 281423139772
> Seller name or ID: lesley_oldham
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281423139772?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments: n/a


Clicking on the "See Original Listing" link allowed me to see all the photos, and this is authentic.   This small size bag, clutch, case usually isn't given any particular name.  Congrats on your purchase!  Welcome to the BVette Club!


----------



## tomcg

indiaink said:


> Clicking on the "See Original Listing" link allowed me to see all the photos, and this is authentic.   This small size bag, clutch, case usually isn't given any particular name.  Congrats on your purchase!  Welcome to the BVette Club!



Thank you so much!! I can't wait to do a proper reveal.

Thank again!!


----------



## Neospecies

Thank you 'septembersiren'


----------



## jackpig77

Item Name: 
BOTTEGA VENETA men ITALY wallet~Dark BROWN
Seller name or ID: 
modarengo
Working Link to pictures: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221531779146
Comments:
Please help me to authentic this wallet!! thank you~~~


----------



## indiaink

jackpig77 said:


> Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA men ITALY wallet~Dark BROWN
> Seller name or ID:
> modarengo
> Working Link to pictures:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221531779146
> Comments:
> Please help me to authentic this wallet!! thank you~~~


Authentic.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hi ladies. Can you please authenticate?

Private sale
Large Nero campana













TIA!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hi ladies. Can you please authenticate?
> 
> Private sale
> Large Nero campana
> View attachment 2734669
> View attachment 2734670
> View attachment 2734672
> View attachment 2734673
> View attachment 2734675
> View attachment 2734677
> View attachment 2734678
> View attachment 2734680
> View attachment 2734682
> View attachment 2734684
> View attachment 2734685
> 
> 
> TIA!


Authentic.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Authentic.




Thank you!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Would someone kindly tell me the style of this bag? It looks like 223377 EPEV 2009. I have seen the words, "appreciation" on another site. It has a tie in the middle and someone over the way has one listed for over $1600 in a different color and other sites say it is a sold out bag at $3100. I believe it is authentic, but if I am wrong, please correct me as well. Thank you for your time. The color appears to be a burnt orange, is that correct too?


----------



## boxermom

2goodeyestoo said:


> Would someone kindly tell me the style of this bag? It looks like 223377 EPEV 2009. I have seen the words, "appreciation" on another site. It has a tie in the middle and someone over the way has one listed for over $1600 in a different color and other sites say it is a sold out bag at $3100. I believe it is authentic, but if I am wrong, please correct me as well. Thank you for your time. The color appears to be a burnt orange, is that correct too?



The color is Uluru from Early Fall 2009. This bag is authentic. The catalog calls it the Milano Bag. The color in the catalog is called Uluru red and is more of a brick color than your photos show. I haven't seen Uluru but the codes match.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

boxermom said:


> The color is Uluru from Early Fall 2009. This bag is authentic. The catalog calls it the Milano Bag. The color in the catalog is called Uluru red and is more of a brick color than your photos show. I haven't seen Uluru but the codes match.



Boxer,

Thank you for all the helpful information


----------



## Suzaina

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Silk Knot Intrecciato Black Snakeskin Trim Clutch Bag New
Item# 141390649910
Seller: 2014uslehrk
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...49910&clkid=230230960868420212&_qi=RTM1562569

Please help authenticate.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Suzaina

Item Name:Bottega Veneta black satin clutch 
Seller information:lili75-ae
Item#:181511803694
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-black-satin-clutch/181511803694?_trksid=p2050601.c100259.m3454&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140813124757%26meid%3Dbe577406142a4b5c9d9a9b9ffc9e0555%26pid%3D100259%26prg%3D20140813124757%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D141390649910%26clkid%3D230247660196705479&_qi=RTM1562571

Please assist with authentication.

Thanks


----------



## Suzaina

Item Name:Bottega Veneta Silk Stretch Knot Long Clutch, Navy, Never Used
Seller information: sall_ra
Item#:181512743909
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Silk-Stretch-Knot-Long-Clutch-Navy-Never-Used-/181512743909?

Please authenticate this clutch.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## boxermom

Suzaina said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Silk Knot Intrecciato Black Snakeskin Trim Clutch Bag New
> Item# 141390649910
> Seller: 2014uslehrk
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...49910&clkid=230230960868420212&_qi=RTM1562569
> 
> Please help authenticate.
> 
> Thanks in advance



authentic


----------



## boxermom

Suzaina said:


> Item Name:Bottega Veneta black satin clutch
> Seller information:lili75-ae
> Item#:181511803694
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-black-satin-clutch/181511803694?_trksid=p2050601.c100259.m3454&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140813124757%26meid%3Dbe577406142a4b5c9d9a9b9ffc9e0555%26pid%3D100259%26prg%3D20140813124757%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D141390649910%26clkid%3D230247660196705479&_qi=RTM1562571
> 
> Please assist with authentication.
> 
> authentic
> 
> Thanks



authentic


----------



## boxermom

Suzaina said:


> Item Name:Bottega Veneta Silk Stretch Knot Long Clutch, Navy, Never Used
> Seller information: sall_ra
> Item#:181512743909
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Silk-Stretch-Knot-Long-Clutch-Navy-Never-Used-/181512743909?
> 
> Please authenticate this clutch.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.



authentic


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi can you authenticate please? 
Thanks 


Name:  Bottega Veneta Tasche Intrecciato Nappa Cross-Body Bag Dunkelbraun TOP
Number: 181513186110
Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/second-design-koeln
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...186110?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2a43076b3e


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi can you authenticate please?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Name:  Bottega Veneta Tasche Intrecciato Nappa Cross-Body Bag Dunkelbraun TOP
> Number: 181513186110
> Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/second-design-koeln
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...186110?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2a43076b3e


Authentic.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thanks


----------



## loboshin3

Please authenticate this item from ebay.. Thanks in advance. 


Name: ICONIC 100% BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN  WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM CABAT TOTE  BAG
 Number: 111445875389
 Seller: miryan09
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111445875389?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

loboshin3 said:


> Please authenticate this item from ebay.. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Name: ICONIC 100% BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN  WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM CABAT TOTE  BAG
> Number: 111445875389
> Seller: miryan09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111445875389?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I hope you didn't buy this, OP.
IMO, this is not authentic.


----------



## geminibags

Hello  , Can you please authenticate this? Thank you so much for your help.


Item Name: Authentic Brand New Bottega Veneta Electrique Intrecciato Nappa Hobo Bag Large
Listing number:121423599285
Seller name or ID: fashionroadhouse
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121423599285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Thank you so much!!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




geminibags said:


> Hello  , Can you please authenticate this? Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Brand New Bottega Veneta Electrique Intrecciato Nappa Hobo Bag Large
> Listing number:121423599285
> Seller name or ID: fashionroadhouse
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121423599285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Thank you so much!!


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> I hope you didn't buy this, OP.
> IMO, this is not authentic.



I remembered the other night after posting this (but got sidetracked and forgot to post), that this bag has been brought up here before. I remembered because of the style number being off. It's in post# 935 of this thread.. Same seller. I believe one of our members bought it so I assume she sent it back, or never accepted it and/or told the seller it was fake.  Then the sneaky seller relisted it, I guess. 
Can we report it somehow so it doesn't get resold again?


----------



## boxermom

V0N1B2 said:


> I remembered the other night after posting this (but got sidetracked and forgot to post), that this bag has been brought up here before. I remembered because of the style number being off. It's in post# 935 of this thread.. Same seller. I believe one of our members bought it so I assume she sent it back, or never accepted it and/or told the seller it was fake.  Then the sneaky seller relisted it, I guess.
> Can we report it somehow so it doesn't get resold again?



I've become very disillusioned with reporting fakes--the bay rarely removes the listings. But it's worth a try. I'll report (and they'll ignore it).


----------



## geminibags

septembersiren said:


> authentic



Thanks.


----------



## greengage

Hello there! I just bought my first belly from Bluefly, which I think is trustworthy, but there is no authenticity tag. Is this authentic and can anyone tell which year this is from?

Item Name:Bottega Veneta Medium Belly (new)
Seller information: Belle & Clive (Bluefly)
Item#: ? On the tag it says 891959847138
Link: I will post pictures (sorry, so many)

Also you'll see that on the inside pocket flap, there is a small divot on the suede. I've figured out that it is caused by a tiny puncture (probably a tag they had on it). Would appreciate opinions on this b/c it's certainly not a major cosmetic problem and I feel fortunate to have gotten it around 20% off ($1695). Would you return and wait for another to come around?


----------



## cooper1

greengage said:


> Hello there! I just bought my first belly from Bluefly, which I think is trustworthy, but there is no authenticity tag. Is this authentic and can anyone tell which year this is from?
> 
> Item Name:Bottega Veneta Medium Belly (new)
> Seller information: Belle & Clive (Bluefly)
> Item#: ? On the tag it says 891959847138
> Link: I will post pictures (sorry, so many)
> 
> Also you'll see that on the inside pocket flap, there is a small divot on the suede. I've figured out that it is caused by a tiny puncture (probably a tag they had on it). Would appreciate opinions on this b/c it's certainly not a major cosmetic problem and I feel fortunate to have gotten it around 20% off ($1695). Would you return and wait for another to come around?




That isnt the location the auth tag would be. Turn the inside pocket inside out & it will be sewn in on one of the side walls. But this is authentic!
Beautiful!!


----------



## greengage

Ah, thanks so much Cooper1! This is the first time I've used purseforum and I have to say that it's awesome to find such knowledgeable people who will help out. I don't think that the minor pinprick inside the pocket is going to bother me at all as long as it doesn't get bigger. Would y'all agree or recommend return?


----------



## boxermom

greengage said:


> Ah, thanks so much Cooper1! This is the first time I've used purseforum and I have to say that it's awesome to find such knowledgeable people who will help out. I don't think that the minor pinprick inside the pocket is going to bother me at all as long as it doesn't get bigger. Would y'all agree or recommend return?



As cooper said, it's authentic. If you look at a current BV and see a different type of code on the white tag, don't panic--they've changed the code format on the tags again!


----------



## bagsnob1979

Hi all!  This is my first post to the Purse Forum so I hope I'm in the right place!  I bought this BV Campana on eBay but I would like to know if you think it is authentic.  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321494822420?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bagsnob1979

Sorry, it looks like I didn't put it in correct format:

Item Name: 100% Authentic Brand New Ardoise Bottega Veneta Medium Campana - Just Reduced
Item# 321494822420
Seller: pdawg83
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321494822420?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate.  Thank you.


----------



## boxermom

bagsnob1979 said:


> Sorry, it looks like I didn't put it in correct format:
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Brand New Ardoise Bottega Veneta Medium Campana - Just Reduced
> Item# 321494822420
> Seller: pdawg83
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321494822420?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please authenticate.  Thank you.



I don't see any warning signs, but we do like to see a photo of the white authenticity tag. It's found inside the zippered pocket. Thanks and welcome to Purse Forum and Bottega Veneta!


----------



## emilu

Any thoughts on this clutch?  Thanks in advance. 

Name: Bottega veneta brown lambskin woven leather vintage clutch bag Italy 
 Seller: sraider1002
Number: 331305945604
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331305945604


----------



## bagsnob1979

Hi, thank you so much!  I've included the authenticity tag inside the zippered pocket of this bag for your review; please let me know what you think.  Thanks again!  

Originally Posted by bagsnob1979
Sorry, it looks like I didn't put it in correct format:

Item Name: 100% Authentic Brand New Ardoise Bottega Veneta Medium Campana - Just Reduced
Item# 321494822420
Seller: pdawg83
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321494822420...:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## boxermom

bagsnob1979 said:


> Hi, thank you so much!  I've included the authenticity tag inside the zippered pocket of this bag for your review; please let me know what you think.  Thanks again!
> 
> Originally Posted by bagsnob1979
> Sorry, it looks like I didn't put it in correct format:
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Brand New Ardoise Bottega Veneta Medium Campana - Just Reduced
> Item# 321494822420
> Seller: pdawg83
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321494822420...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please authenticate. Thank you.



It's definitely authentic!


----------



## boxermom

emilu said:


> Any thoughts on this clutch?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: Bottega veneta brown lambskin woven leather vintage clutch bag Italy
> Seller: sraider1002
> Number: 331305945604
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331305945604



It's authentic. Love these vintage pieces!


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Hi 
Would appreciate if someone can help me with the following :

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Large Hobo

Seller name or ID: alannadesigner999

Working Link to pictures: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271599863330 

Thank you in advance


----------



## boxermom

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi
> Would appreciate if someone can help me with the following :
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Large Hobo
> 
> Seller name or ID: alannadesigner999
> 
> Working Link to pictures: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271599863330
> 
> Thank you in advance



this looks authentic. Very pretty!


----------



## Vernislady

Hi all, 

would be happy if someone can help me with the following bag:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Large Hobo
Seller name or ID: vilhelmina76
link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bot...jhOl4a%2F%2BCvOO934rM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
You have to scroll down 
The auction has ended, but the seller wants to sell it privatly.
I have no more pictures. It is possible to authenticate it?
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## boxermom

Vernislady said:


> Hi all,
> 
> would be happy if someone can help me with the following bag:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Large Hobo
> Seller name or ID: vilhelmina76
> link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bot...jhOl4a%2F%2BCvOO934rM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> You have to scroll down
> The auction has ended, but the seller wants to sell it privatly.
> I have no more pictures. It is possible to authenticate it?
> Thank you very much in advance



I have a feeling this is a fake. Please don't buy it. There are many authentic BV's for sale--have them checked here before buying.


----------



## Vernislady

boxermom said:


> I have a feeling this is a fake. Please don't buy it. There are many authentic BV's for sale--have them checked here before buying.



Thank you, I also had a queasy feeling

And what do you think about this one:

Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Leather Medium Campana Bag
Item-nr.: 311081712795
Seller: marwal
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/311081712795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

I think, it looks better...???
Thanks a lot for your supply


----------



## boxermom

Vernislady said:


> Thank you, I also had a queasy feeling
> 
> And what do you think about this one:
> 
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Leather Medium Campana Bag
> Item-nr.: 311081712795
> Seller: marwal
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/311081712795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> I think, it looks better...???
> Thanks a lot for your supply



this one is authentic.


----------



## Vernislady

boxermom said:


> this one is authentic.


Thank you very much, boxermom.


----------



## Nekolassa

Hi I'm new to Bottega but not new to the forum.  Can someone help me? I think this authentic but the date code of 2007 and the tan lining is what I question.

Seller: tangarvin68
Link: eBay item no 231327758346
Was unable to post the link. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## indiaink

Nekolassa said:


> Hi I'm new to Bottega but not new to the forum.  Can someone help me? I think this authentic but the date code of 2007 and the tan lining is what I question.
> 
> Seller: tangarvin68
> Link: eBay item no 231327758346
> Was unable to post the link.
> 
> Thank you in advance


This appears authentic, but we'd need a photo of the heat stamp to be certain.

Here's a link to the (ended) auction:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Hobo-bag-/231327758346?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_ftrt%3D901%26_ftrv%3D1%26_sabdlo%3D%26_sabdhi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_samihi%3D%26_sadis%3D15%26_stpos%3D%26_sop%3D10%26_dmd%3D1%26_ipg%3D200%26_nkw%3D231327758346%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=WtdwBcgS4NqFF2fOcVdY2bm7wtQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Did you win?


----------



## Nekolassa

indiaink said:


> This appears authentic, but we'd need a photo of the heat stamp to be certain.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the (ended) auction:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> 
> Did you win?




Yes I won. Thanks! I'll get pic of heat stamp.


----------



## Nekolassa

Here's the heat stamp


----------



## indiaink

Nekolassa said:


> Here's the heat stamp


I can't really see it - very small photo...


----------



## Nekolassa

hope this is better if not I'll post when I get the bag .


----------



## indiaink

Nekolassa said:


> View attachment 2751875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this is better if not I'll post when I get the bag .


OH yeah, that's good. Authentic!  And thanks for your patience - Fashionphile has this bag at a worse price, so you got a great deal!


----------



## Nekolassa

You rock indiaink! Thank you!


----------



## qlvernn

Hi all,

I just purchased a bottega card holder from Bluefly. In light of the news awhile back that Bluefly has been selling some fake items, i would just like to confirm that the card holder i purchased is authentic.

I have attached some pictures for reference. Do let me know if any additional pictures are necessary.

Much thanks!


----------



## boxermom

qlvernn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just purchased a bottega card holder from Bluefly. In light of the news awhile back that Bluefly has been selling some fake items, i would just like to confirm that the card holder i purchased is authentic.
> 
> I have attached some pictures for reference. Do let me know if any additional pictures are necessary.
> 
> Much thanks!



Authentic I have bought several BV items from Bluefly and they have all been authentic.


----------



## Jetjet90

Hi i am new here
please let me know if this is authentic

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Grey Leather Over The Shoulder Bag
Listing number:  201167461222
Seller name or ID:  anthonyc34
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Bottega-Veneta-Grey-Leather-Over-The-Shoulder-Bag-/201167461222?
Comments:


http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/jgMAAOSw7VBTwqtV/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/lE4AAOSwd4tTwqtc/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/jIkAAOSw7VBTwqtP/$_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/jscAAOSw7VBTwqtY/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## cwxx

Hi - caught the BV bug from my sister, TIA for any and all help authenticating these two bags on ebay 

1. 
Item Name: VTG BOTTEGA VENETA INTERLACCIATO NAPA LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG 
Listing number: 321518928455   
Seller name or ID: paolangelo
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-BOTTEGA...HER-CROSSBODY-BAG-MADE-IN-ITALY-/321518928455

2. 
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Top Handle Convertible Satchel Black Leather Briefcas 
Listing number: 121438833637     
Seller name or ID: butterflybabe28
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...-Satchel-Black-Leather-Briefcas-/121438833637


----------



## qlvernn

boxermom said:


> Authentic I have bought several BV items from Bluefly and they have all been authentic.



That's such a big relief! Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

Jetjet90 said:


> Hi i am new here
> please let me know if this is authentic
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Grey Leather Over The Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:  201167461222
> Seller name or ID:  anthonyc34
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Bottega-Veneta-Grey-Leather-Over-The-Shoulder-Bag-/201167461222?
> Comments:
> 
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/jgMAAOSw7VBTwqtV/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/lE4AAOSwd4tTwqtc/$_57.JPG?rt=nc
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/jIkAAOSw7VBTwqtP/$_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/jscAAOSw7VBTwqtY/$_57.JPG?rt=nc



Welcome! This is an authentic vintage BV.


----------



## boxermom

cwxx said:


> Hi - caught the BV bug from my sister, TIA for any and all help authenticating these two bags on ebay
> 
> 1.
> Item Name: VTG BOTTEGA VENETA INTERLACCIATO NAPA LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
> Listing number: 321518928455
> Seller name or ID: paolangelo
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-BOTTEGA...HER-CROSSBODY-BAG-MADE-IN-ITALY-/321518928455
> 
> 2.
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Top Handle Convertible Satchel Black Leather Briefcas
> Listing number: 121438833637
> Seller name or ID: butterflybabe28
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...-Satchel-Black-Leather-Briefcas-/121438833637



Both of these are authentic vintage bags


----------



## Pomeg

Could you please authenticate this purse ?


----------



## cwxx

boxermom said:


> Both of these are authentic vintage bags




Thank you boxermom! If it's not too much trouble, could I get your opinion on this bag as well? I love the BV weave look and quality but prefer more structured bags than the ones that BV seems to sell now. But then buying vintage means worrying about fakes and all that >.< Thanks again!

Item Name: Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA Beige Woven Leather Satchel Tote Handbag Italy Listing number: 181503515073   
Seller name or ID:  claudiasluxurylines
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181503515073
comment: They finally uploaded better pics of the plate and zipper


----------



## boxermom

Pomeg said:


> Could you please authenticate this purse ?
> 
> View attachment 2753372
> View attachment 2753373
> View attachment 2753374
> View attachment 2753375
> View attachment 2753376
> View attachment 2753378



Authentic! Thanks for the clear photos.


----------



## boxermom

cwxx said:


> Thank you boxermom! If it's not too much trouble, could I get your opinion on this bag as well? I love the BV weave look and quality but prefer more structured bags than the ones that BV seems to sell now. But then buying vintage means worrying about fakes and all that >.< Thanks again!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA Beige Woven Leather Satchel Tote Handbag Italy Listing number: 181503515073
> Seller name or ID:  claudiasluxurylines
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181503515073
> comment: They finally uploaded better pics of the plate and zipper



Authentic vintage. I love the vintage BV's too--if not abused, they hold up extremely well and get more beautiful with time.


----------



## Pomeg

boxermom said:


> Authentic! Thanks for the clear photos.




Thank you !


----------



## cwxx

boxermom said:


> Authentic vintage. I love the vintage BV's too--if not abused, they hold up extremely well and get more beautiful with time.




Thanks so much again boxermom! Here's hoping I can get one in good condition


----------



## Bagtango

I am also new and would like to authenticate a Bottega Venata Campana.

125787 V0016 3362
EPEV 2007 489 A

Have you every seen a handle peel, photo attached. 

Teri


----------



## Bagtango

I am also new and would like to authenticate a Bottega Campana that I have already purchased.  But it has recently begun peeling on the 3 of 4 handle loops. 

Item Name: Bottega Venata Campana
Listing number:231289471468
Seller name or ID: oakeast
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: I purchased this bag 6 weeks ago and the handle loops have begun peeling.  Seller said that was common with this year.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey guys! Need your help once again. Please help me authenticate this one.

Item: Authentic Bottega Veneta Bi Fold Wallet
Seller: LiezlTolentino
Working Link: http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...eneta+Bi+Fold+Wallet?referralKeywords=Bottega

TIA! Y'all are the best!


----------



## indiaink

Bagtango said:


> I am also new and would like to authenticate a Bottega Campana that I have already purchased.  But it has recently begun peeling on the 3 of 4 handle loops.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Venata Campana
> Listing number:231289471468
> Seller name or ID: oakeast
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: I purchased this bag 6 weeks ago and the handle loops have begun peeling.  Seller said that was common with this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753892
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753893
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753894


It is authentic.  The edge sealer has popped off, not terribly uncommon in an older bag at a stress point.  Easily repairable.


----------



## indiaink

mrspalaganas said:


> Hey guys! Need your help once again. Please help me authenticate this one.
> 
> Item: Authentic Bottega Veneta Bi Fold Wallet
> Seller: LiezlTolentino
> Working Link: http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...eneta+Bi+Fold+Wallet?referralKeywords=Bottega
> 
> TIA! Y'all are the best!


I do not believe this to be authentic.


----------



## boxermom

mrspalaganas said:


> Hey guys! Need your help once again. Please help me authenticate this one.
> 
> Item: Authentic Bottega Veneta Bi Fold Wallet
> Seller: LiezlTolentino
> Working Link: http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...eneta+Bi+Fold+Wallet?referralKeywords=Bottega
> 
> TIA! Y'all are the best!



I agree with indiaink--in my opinion, it's not authentic.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Thanks indiaink and boxermom! You've been so helpful!


----------



## Jinsun

Item no 221552066574
Seller missyabc123

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221552066574 







Some screenshot photos off my phone.   Seller states brand new

Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Jinsun said:


> Item no 221552066574
> Seller missyabc123
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221552066574
> 
> View attachment 2755755
> View attachment 2755756
> 
> View attachment 2755761
> 
> 
> Some screenshot photos off my phone.   Seller states brand new
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## tubs

Good morning all. I used to be on another thread but have now seen the light and am thinking of buying my first BV cabat.

Could you offer an opinion on this Cabat please

Ebay item. 131301388181
Seller  3girls_123
Bag is the "Medium Expresso Frayed Cabat
Link
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...181?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e922c2f95

Could you offer an opinion on authenticity, and if so, on what you feel would be a fair price to offer?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## indiaink

tubs said:


> Good morning all. I used to be on another thread but have now seen the light and am thinking of buying my first BV cabat.
> 
> Could you offer an opinion on this Cabat please
> 
> Ebay item. 131301388181
> Seller  3girls_123
> Bag is the "Medium Expresso Frayed Cabat
> Link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...181?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e922c2f95
> 
> Could you offer an opinion on authenticity, and if so, on what you feel would be a fair price to offer?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Authentic "Fuzzy" cabat.  Only you  can figure out what you're comfortable offering - the worst the seller could do is say no...


----------



## tubs

Thank you IndiaInk.  I appreciate your time!


----------



## Jinsun

indiaink said:


> Authentic.




Thank you. Do you happen to know if this style ever goes on sale and if so, the sale price?


----------



## indiaink

Jinsun said:


> Thank you. Do you happen to know if this style ever goes on sale and if so, the sale price?


No, that's one of BV's classic bags.  No sales.  The only places I see it for less is the resale markets.


----------



## Jinsun

indiaink said:


> No, that's one of BV's classic bags.  No sales.  The only places I see it for less is the resale markets.





I guess the ebay price is good so I hope I win it before some does the BIN. Thanks for the info!


----------



## multicolourlv

Hi TPF. 
Could anyone help me with this bag. 

Item Name:* BV metallic bucket bag 
Seller name or ID:*Private person 
Working Link to pictures: http://www.tradera.com/item/341717/213544022/bottega-veneta-akta-lader-brun-metallic-bucketbag-vaska-#view-item-main 


Comments: Does anyone know the model. The seller said that this is to be  an authentic BV metalic bucket bag. 
I have other opinions since the details seem to weired to me. I have tried to look for the modell but I cant find it. 
Does anyone know this model? is it authentic ?


----------



## indiaink

multicolourlv said:


> Hi TPF.
> Could anyone help me with this bag.
> 
> Item Name:* BV metallic bucket bag
> Seller name or ID:*Private person
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.tradera.com/item/341717/...brun-metallic-bucketbag-vaska-#view-item-main
> 
> 
> Comments: Does anyone know the model. The seller said that this is to be  an authentic BV metalic bucket bag.
> I have other opinions since the details seem to weired to me. I have tried to look for the modell but I cant find it.
> Does anyone know this model? is it authentic ?


We need to see photos of the heat stamp in the leather and the white authenticity label sewn into the seam of an inside pocket or just an inside seam before we can help you.


----------



## multicolourlv

indiaink said:


> We need to see photos of the heat stamp in the leather and the white authenticity label sewn into the seam of an inside pocket or just an inside seam before we can help you.



Thank you for a quick respons , Have you ever seen this model before ? I was concerned about it . I will post  the request pictures as soon as I got it from the seller .


----------



## indiaink

multicolourlv said:


> Thank you for a quick respons , Have you ever seen this model before ? I was concerned about it . I will post  the request pictures as soon as I got it from the seller .


No, I have not.  There are things about this bag that bother me, too - it will be interesting to see the authenticity label and heat stamp.


----------



## JudieH

Hello! I have this bag in my possession. Please let me know if it's authenticate. I hope I have provided all the photos necessary but please let me know if I need to take additional ones. Also, I'm not sure if this question is allowed but if it is, I would like to know the going rate to sell. Thank you so much!

I believe it's a Medium Veneta Hobo. It was hard to capture the richness of the color. It's like a Magenta.


----------



## boxermom

JudieH said:


> Hello! I have this bag in my possession. Please let me know if it's authenticate. I hope I have provided all the photos necessary but please let me know if I need to take additional ones. Also, I'm not sure if this question is allowed but if it is, I would like to know the going rate to sell. Thank you so much!
> 
> I believe it's a Medium Veneta Hobo. It was hard to capture the richness of the color. It's like a Magenta.



We'll also need to see photos of the white authenticity tag (both sides) that is inside the zippered pocket. Thanks! So far, no warning signs at all.


----------



## JudieH

boxermom said:


> We'll also need to see photos of the white authenticity tag (both sides) that is inside the zippered pocket. Thanks! So far, no warning signs at all.



Thank you so much! I forgot about that white tag


----------



## boxermom

JudieH said:


> Thank you so much! I forgot about that white tag



Sorry I didn't answer sooner--this is authentic.


----------



## JudieH

boxermom said:


> Sorry I didn't answer sooner--this is authentic.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Vernislady

Vernislady said:


> Thank you, I also had a queasy feeling
> 
> And what do you think about this one:
> 
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Leather Medium Campana Bag
> Item-nr.: 311081712795
> Seller: marwal
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/311081712795?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> I think, it looks better...???
> Thanks a lot for your supply



Dear Boxermom,
after your "release", I have bought this wonderfull Campana Bag and I love it so much. It is in great condition, only inside some little signs of use.

Now I have a new object of desire:

Item: Bottega Veneta iphone case
Seller: Private


Here are some pictures:

What do you think about this?? Would perfectly fit to the campana, so I'm a little bit fixed..

Thanks again for your qualified assessment


----------



## boxermom

Vernislady said:


> Dear Boxermom,
> after your "release", I have bought this wonderfull Campana Bag and I love it so much. It is in great condition, only inside some little signs of use.
> 
> Now I have a new object of desire:
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta iphone case
> Seller: Private
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> What do you think about this?? Would perfectly fit to the campana, so I'm a little bit fixed..
> 
> Thanks again for your qualified assessment



I would say this is authentic. Is there a white tag inside the case? If there is, a photo would help, but based on the photos you provided (and even the photo of the box helps, believe it or not), this is genuine.


----------



## Vernislady

boxermom said:


> I would say this is authentic. Is there a white tag inside the case? If there is, a photo would help, but based on the photos you provided (and even the photo of the box helps, believe it or not), this is genuine.



Hi Boxermom,

thanks for your assessment 
I don't know if there is the white tag, but I will ask the seller.
If she can find anything and will take a photo I will be here again....

Another question: What would you pay for this item in this condition?


----------



## Vernislady

Vernislady said:


> Hi Boxermom,
> 
> thanks for your assessment
> I don't know if there is the white tag, but I will ask the seller.
> If she can find anything and will take a photo I will be here again....
> 
> Another question: What would you pay for this item in this condition?



I have asked the seller about a white tag, but she says, there is nothing in...???
What do you think about that  ??


----------



## boxermom

Vernislady said:


> I have asked the seller about a white tag, but she says, there is nothing in...???
> What do you think about that  ??



OK, I still think it's authentic. Not all small leather goods have the tags. I try not to get into pricing because it's so individual (I have  overpaid for a bag I really, really wanted, for example). Personally, I wouldn't pay more than $75-100 for this, but I don't know the original retail price. You won't really know the condition until you can hold it and feel it.


----------



## Vernislady

boxermom said:


> OK, I still think it's authentic. Not all small leather goods have the tags. I try not to get into pricing because it's so individual (I have  overpaid for a bag I really, really wanted, for example). Personally, I wouldn't pay more than $75-100 for this, but I don't know the original retail price. You won't really know the condition until you can hold it and feel it.



Dear Boxermom,
thanks for your quick answer.
I will think it over and perhaps buy it...
We will see...


----------



## NYCgirl

Hi there. This listing has ended, but is it still possible to authenticate with the photos in the listing?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Medium Cabat bag, Mint Condition, Flawless
Listing number: 321528305787
Seller name or ID: mouseptrolix
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...Yhdb5IrehSuCuFPSC1Dh0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Thanks!

Here are some additional images of the tag, handles and a clearer image of the Limited Edition plate.


----------



## V0N1B2

This is the second time this bag has been posted. See posts 986 & 988
I wish this seller took better pictures of her bag. Clear close up of the LE plate and of the white authenticity tag, but I digress....
*runs off to hook up coffee to IV


----------



## boxermom

NYCgirl said:


> Hi there. This listing has ended, but is it still possible to authenticate with the photos in the listing?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Medium Cabat bag, Mint Condition, Flawless
> Listing number: 321528305787
> Seller name or ID: mouseptrolix
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...Yhdb5IrehSuCuFPSC1Dh0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Thanks!
> 
> Here are some additional images of the tag, handles and a clearer image of the Limited Edition plate.



Back in the earlier posts, another authenticator said it's genuine. I'm not disagreeing with that but I'd like to see a close up of the white tag before assuring that it's good. Thanks!


----------



## NYCgirl

V0N1B2 said:


> This is the second time this bag has been posted. See posts 986 & 988
> I wish this seller took better pictures of her bag. Clear close up of the LE plate and of the white authenticity tag, but I digress....
> *runs off to hook up coffee to IV





boxermom said:


> Back in the earlier posts, another authenticator said it's genuine. I'm not disagreeing with that but I'd like to see a close up of the white tag before assuring that it's good. Thanks!



Whoops, sorry I didn't look up the auction number first. The seller has sent me these close up images of the tag. Do you think these are good enough to confirm authenticity? Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

NYCgirl said:


> Whoops, sorry I didn't look up the auction number first. The seller has sent me these close up images of the tag. Do you think these are good enough to confirm authenticity? Thanks!



This looks authentic to me. First authenticator knew what she was doing.


----------



## NYCgirl

boxermom said:


> This looks authentic to me. First authenticator knew what she was doing.



Thanks so much!


----------



## cwxx

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Electrique Nappa Messenger Mini  Handbag
Listing number: 221557575028   
Seller name or ID: pm0920
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Electrique-Nappa-Messenger-Mini-Handbag/221557575028

Comments: It's a little silly but I really only want the detachable chain strap  Anyone have an extra chain laying around? Though the mini is pretty nice too. Anyway, as always, thanks very much for any help re authenticity!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





cwxx said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Electrique Nappa Messenger Mini  Handbag
> Listing number: 221557575028
> Seller name or ID: pm0920
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Electrique-Nappa-Messenger-Mini-Handbag/221557575028
> 
> Comments: It's a little silly but I really only want the detachable chain strap  Anyone have an extra chain laying around? Though the mini is pretty nice too. Anyway, as always, thanks very much for any help re authenticity!


----------



## V0N1B2

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Black and Woven Leather Tote Bag
Seller name or ID: gracefulcrystals
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121447764273...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=121447764273&_rdc=1 
Item Number: 121447764273
Comments: This can't possibly be real can it? I was almost ready to press BIN ($799? Really?) but the heat stamp is not right, is it? Even without seeing the white tag, it's all wrong I think. I think the "San Marco" satchel or whatever it's called has the same inner heat stamp as the Venetas do if I'm not mistaken.  I've never seen this style faked before


----------



## boxermom

V0N1B2 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Black and Woven Leather Tote Bag
> Seller name or ID: gracefulcrystals
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121447764273...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=121447764273&_rdc=1
> Item Number: 121447764273
> Comments: This can't possibly be real can it? I was almost ready to press BIN ($799? Really?) but the heat stamp is not right, is it? Even without seeing the white tag, it's all wrong I think. I think the "San Marco" satchel or whatever it's called has the same inner heat stamp as the Venetas do if I'm not mistaken.  I've never seen this style faked before



Your intuition is good--the heatstamp is wrong. I've never seen this style faked either but there's a first time for everything, apparently


----------



## V0N1B2

Thanks boxermom. My suspicions have been confirmed. Still on the hunt then, I guess.


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Black and Woven Leather Tote Bag
> Seller name or ID: gracefulcrystals
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121447764273...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=121447764273&_rdc=1
> Item Number: 121447764273
> Comments: This can't possibly be real can it? I was almost ready to press BIN ($799? Really?) but the heat stamp is not right, is it? Even without seeing the white tag, it's all wrong I think. I think the "San Marco" satchel or whatever it's called has the same inner heat stamp as the Venetas do if I'm not mistaken.  I've never seen this style faked before



FAKE!  I have this bag and can tell you the auction bag is a fake and reported.  Please report as well.


----------



## hoha77

Please authenticate this:

Item Name:Bottega veneta Black woven
Item No: 111471419865
Seller ID:  giftofgarb 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111471419865&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 

TIA!


----------



## boxermom

hoha77 said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name:Bottega veneta Black woven
> Item No: 111471419865
> Seller ID:  giftofgarb
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111471419865&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> TIA!



This is authentic


----------



## cwxx

septembersiren said:


> authentic


  Thanks septembersiren!


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

could someone tell me if this is authentic:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Braided Hobo - AUTHENTIC
Listing number:281457661252 
Seller name or ID: spunki_sushi 
Working Link: www.ebay.ph/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Brai...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41882f1544

and does anyone know the style for this bag?

thanks!


----------



## boxermom

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could someone tell me if this is authentic:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Braided Hobo - AUTHENTIC
> Listing number:281457661252
> Seller name or ID: spunki_sushi
> Working Link: www.ebay.ph/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Brai...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41882f1544
> 
> and does anyone know the style for this bag?
> 
> thanks!



This is an authentic medium Veneta. I don't recall what this seasonal version is called and due to some renovations in our house, I can't get to my catalogs.  I'll bet someone else will know.


----------



## luthienbabe

boxermom said:


> This is an authentic medium Veneta. I don't recall what this seasonal version is called and due to some renovations in our house, I can't get to my catalogs.  I'll bet someone else will know.



thanks so much! i thought it would be a replica since it's so cheap. glad to hear it's not


----------



## spaghettigirl13

Hello,


I am looking into 2 Montaigne bags, hoping at least one is authentic


*Item Name: *Ink Blue Montaigne Bag
* Listing number: *MAL356165382
* Seller name or ID: *Love that Bag
* Working Link: **http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-ink-blue-montaigne-bag-i-165382-s-356.html*
* Comments: *I've never seen purple lining before but it's so pretty


*Item Name: *Black Montaigne Bowler Bag
* Listing number: *MAL30MB:JL
* Seller name or ID: *Luxury Mart
* Working Link: **http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-intrecciato-black-montaigne-bowler-bag-i-165358-s-333.html*


*TIA *


----------



## spaghettigirl13

Hello again, 


Looking at yet another bag. Please help authenticate. Thank you 
*Item Name: *Large Veneta In Ebano Brown
* Listing number: *MAL2710170079
* Seller name or ID: *BV Bags
* Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-veneta-in-ebano-brown-i-170079-s-2710.html*
* Comments: *Although the description says gunmetal hardware, it looks gold/brass to me, which I prefer anyway. Seems like a very reasonable price considering the light wear to the corners, yes? 


If this and the previous bags I posted are authentic, I will have a terrible time deciding :\ lol
Thanks for all your help; this will (hopefully) be my first BV purchase!!!


----------



## accurls

Hello! Please help me authenticate:

Item Name: bottega veneta beige zippy wallet
Item Number: 261610203996
Seller ID: memmem2008
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-bo...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ce92eeb5c
Comments: The coin pocket looks like its lining or it has peeled.. Do BVs peel like LVs?

TIA


----------



## boxermom

spaghettigirl13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am looking into 2 Montaigne bags, hoping at least one is authentic
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *Ink Blue Montaigne Bag
> * Listing number: *MAL356165382
> * Seller name or ID: *Love that Bag
> * Working Link: **http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-ink-blue-montaigne-bag-i-165382-s-356.html*
> * Comments: *I've never seen purple lining before but it's so pretty
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *Black Montaigne Bowler Bag
> * Listing number: *MAL30MB:JL
> * Seller name or ID: *Luxury Mart
> * Working Link: **http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-intrecciato-black-montaigne-bowler-bag-i-165358-s-333.html*
> 
> 
> *TIA *



they are both authentic. Sometimes BV will do a seasonal lining color. I have an old Veneta with a blue lining. I agree it's a nice surprise inside.


----------



## boxermom

spaghettigirl13 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> 
> Looking at yet another bag. Please help authenticate. Thank you
> *Item Name: *Large Veneta In Ebano Brown
> * Listing number: *MAL2710170079
> * Seller name or ID: *BV Bags
> * Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-veneta-in-ebano-brown-i-170079-s-2710.html*
> * Comments: *Although the description says gunmetal hardware, it looks gold/brass to me, which I prefer anyway. Seems like a very reasonable price considering the light wear to the corners, yes?
> 
> 
> If this and the previous bags I posted are authentic, I will have a terrible time deciding :\ lol
> Thanks for all your help; this will (hopefully) be my first BV purchase!!!



this is also authentic. You have a good eye! Now good luck deciding and welcome to the world of BV


----------



## boxermom

accurls said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item Name: bottega veneta beige zippy wallet
> Item Number: 261610203996
> Seller ID: memmem2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-bo...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ce92eeb5c
> Comments: The coin pocket looks like its lining or it has peeled.. Do BVs peel like LVs?
> 
> TIA



Authentic. I don't see any peeling in the coin pocket but maybe I'm not looking at the same photo you are. I have some old wallets and the wallets have had no problems whatsoever, but I suppose it's possible.


----------



## spaghettigirl13

boxermom said:


> they are both authentic. Sometimes BV will do a seasonal lining color. I have an old Veneta with a blue lining. I agree it's a nice surprise inside.


Thank you boxermom!! You have been a great help ))


----------



## accurls

boxermom said:


> Authentic. I don't see any peeling in the coin pocket but maybe I'm not looking at the same photo you are. I have some old wallets and the wallets have had no problems whatsoever, but I suppose it's possible.



Thank you boxermom! I'm looking at the 2nd picture but it could be just the lining


----------



## auburngirl04

Item Name: BV Sloane
Listing number: 181543898836
Seller name or ID: lshieh88
Working Link: eBay
Comments: I've already purchased this bag, but wanted to get confirmation of authenticity before moving in. After months of looking at BV bags & lurking on tPF, I finally made this my first BV purchase. I've read several posts about determining authenticity & this bag looks good to me. I just want to get an opinion from someone who knows BV bags. 

Thanks so much for your assistance!


----------



## grietje

auburngirl04 said:


> Item Name: BV Sloane
> Listing number: 181543898836
> Seller name or ID: lshieh88
> Working Link: eBay
> Comments: I've already purchased this bag, but wanted to get confirmation of authenticity before moving in. After months of looking at BV bags & lurking on tPF, I finally made this my first BV purchase. I've read several posts about determining authenticity & this bag looks good to me. I just want to get an opinion from someone who knows BV bags.
> 
> Thanks so much for your assistance!


I don't usually authenticate but can vouch for the Sloane as well as the seller. I have bought several items from her.  She is a tPFer here and has beautiful items.


----------



## auburngirl04

grietje said:


> I don't usually authenticate but can vouch for the Sloane as well as the seller. I have bought several items from her.  She is a tPFer here and has beautiful items.



Great! Thank you so much!! I'm so excited about finally owning my first BV! I've loved the Sloane style since I saw Julianne Moore's character wearing one in Crazy, Stupid, Love.


----------



## Manolos21

*Item Name:*  Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Tote
 Listing number: 390945593333
 Seller name or ID: simonesato
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUUUUGE-BOT...333?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b062c57f5



Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## boxermom

Manolos21 said:


> *Item Name:*  Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Tote
> Listing number: 390945593333
> Seller name or ID: simonesato
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUUUUGE-BOT...333?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b062c57f5
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for your help!



Authentic. What a great tote this would be!


----------



## grietje

Manolos21 said:


> *Item Name:*  Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Tote
> Listing number: 390945593333
> Seller name or ID: simonesato
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUUUUGE-BOT...333?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5b062c57f5
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much for your help!


 
I'm wondering if the color is Canyon.  Boxer, what do you think?


----------



## Manolos21

boxermom said:


> Authentic. What a great tote this would be!





grietje said:


> I'm wondering if the color is Canyon.  Boxer, what do you think?





Oh, that's great! Thanks so much for the quick response.  This might be my first Bottega...


----------



## boxermom

grietje said:


> I'm wondering if the color is Canyon.  Boxer, what do you think?



That's a good guess, grietje. I miss the days of color codes on the white tags.


----------



## frivolousfun

Hello, 
Please help me authenticate:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Electrique Nappa Messenger Mini Handbag

Item Number: 221564235306
Seller ID: pm0920 

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221564235306

Thank you....I've been looking for something in electrique and was quite excited when one of the tpfers posted this in the authentic finds thread.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 






frivolousfun said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Electrique Nappa Messenger Mini Handbag
> 
> Item Number: 221564235306
> Seller ID: pm0920
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221564235306
> 
> Thank you....I've been looking for something in electrique and was quite excited when one of the tpfers posted this in the authentic finds thread.


----------



## frivolousfun

Thank you septembersiren.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey everyone! Please please help me authenticate this one.

Item Name: Bottega-Veneta-Braided-Hobo-AUTHENTIC
Listing number: 281457661252
Seller name or ID: spunki_sushi
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281457661252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:Thank you everyone! Happy National Handbag Day!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




mrspalaganas said:


> Hey everyone! Please please help me authenticate this one.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega-Veneta-Braided-Hobo-AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: 281457661252
> Seller name or ID: spunki_sushi
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281457661252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:Thank you everyone! Happy National Handbag Day!


----------



## mrspalaganas

septembersiren said:


> authentic


Thanks so much septembersiren!!


----------



## Dupsy

Hi,

Would you please authenticate this? 

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Black Nappa Pochette Bag New

Listing number: MAL30MBM

Seller name or ID: Luxury Mart on Malleries.com

Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ck-nappa-pochette-bag-new-i-169422-s-333.html

Comments: Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

Dupsy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Black Nappa Pochette Bag New
> 
> Listing number: MAL30MBM
> 
> Seller name or ID: Luxury Mart on Malleries.com
> 
> Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ck-nappa-pochette-bag-new-i-169422-s-333.html
> 
> Comments: Thank you!



Welcome! This is authentic.


----------



## Dupsy

boxermom said:


> Welcome! This is authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## grietje

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brown Nappa Leather Maxi Veneta Hobo
Item Number: 301344141935
 Seller ID: myremmie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301344141935?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


I'm wondering about the zipper pull.  I thought in 2008 BV was still using the knot/tie. But this shows a tab zipper pull.  I've done some research about zipper pulls but haven't found (yet) on when the tab pull was official introduced.

 Also the tag that indicated the color is coffee.  I remember this from my Ebano wallet from Saks. They used that name too.

So much seems right but something is giving me pause.


----------



## V0N1B2

I think it switched over to the tab style in 2008
The 2008 Absinthe, Eclipse, Turbolence have the tab style zipper pull I think.
So does the 2007 Club Stripe Montagne. (course it needed that for the lock thingy, I guess)


----------



## mrspalaganas

Please help me authenticate this bag. And I would like to what color is 8175.

TIA! Love you guys.

Item Name: Bottega veneta cross body bag
Seller ID: CynthiaAgapito
Working Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-1,1#advertisementDetails


----------



## boxermom

mrspalaganas said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. And I would like to what color is 8175.
> 
> TIA! Love you guys.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega veneta cross body bag
> Seller ID: CynthiaAgapito
> Working Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-1,1#advertisementDetails



This is authentic. The color code is for Nero/black---it's a different code than most of BV's black bags (1000) because the hardware is a different color. It's just a quirk of how BV coded their items until they changed the coding method a couple years ago.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Thanks boxermom! You'r the best! &#128516;


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello please help to authenticate

Thx
Name: BOTTEGA VENETA bugundy woven leather large designer HANDBAG purse bag RRP £1700
LARGE VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER SHOULDER BAG mulberry
Number: 131322349602
Seller: clothesline
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e936c0822#rpdCntId


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 






moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello please help to authenticate
> 
> Thx
> Name: BOTTEGA VENETA bugundy woven leather large designer HANDBAG purse bag RRP £1700
> LARGE VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER SHOULDER BAG mulberry
> Number: 131322349602
> Seller: clothesline
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e936c0822#rpdCntId


----------



## moi et mes sacs

septembersiren said:


> authentic


Thanks x


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi,
Could you authenticate this bag for me, please? There is no any tag inside the bag other than that small pouch written " ...". I really have " too good to be true " feeling about this one.The leather is not like my other BV bags. It is not like lamb leather that soft. I did not even know the style until I bought it and I check other bag,too. I don't want to wrongly accuse something I am not familiar with. Also the seller has a lot of positive feedback. 
So please check it for me? Thank you so much in advanced.

Item name: Vtg BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK INTRECCIATO WOVEN LEATHER Lg PURSE HANDBAG TOTE ITALY
Item number: 111485153130
Seller: ddcoinscoins
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-BOTTEGA-...vip=true&rt=nc


----------



## boxermom

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi,
> Could you authenticate this bag for me, please? There is no any tag inside the bag other than that small pouch written " ...". I really have " too good to be true " feeling about this one.The leather is not like my other BV bags. It is not like lamb leather that soft. I did not even know the style until I bought it and I check other bag,too. I don't want to wrongly accuse something I am not familiar with. Also the seller has a lot of positive feedback.
> So please check it for me? Thank you so much in advanced.
> 
> Item name: Vtg BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK INTRECCIATO WOVEN LEATHER Lg PURSE HANDBAG TOTE ITALY
> Item number: 111485153130
> Seller: ddcoinscoins
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-BOTTEGA-...vip=true&rt=nc



The ebay link shows the listing has been removed. From the photos, it appears to be a fake. Hoping you can get your money back if you already paid for it.


----------



## tjlin2566

boxermom said:


> The ebay link shows the listing has been removed. From the photos, it appears to be a fake. Hoping you can get your money back if you already paid for it.



Hi Boxermom,

Thank you so much. I copy the link one more time just in case you want to see it. 
I will talk to the seller. I asked her about where she bought the bag an hour ago. She said the receipt inside he bag was from Neiman. Actually there is no receipt at all. I will talk to her again.

Thanks,

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-BOTTEGA...FNFmPSPzdu%2FTbMfRPZA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## V0N1B2

I agree with Boxermom. Sorry, tjlin.
There are at least three things about this bag that point to inauthenticity.
*not including the $175 price tag for a BV Cabat that retails for over $4000


----------



## sahatat

Please help to authenticate this Used Bottega Veneta Roma Bag


Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA BLUE INTRECCIATO WOVEN ROMA BAG
 Item number: 10734707053 NMC
 Seller: Used Brandname Shop

http://www.uppic.org/image-6FCF_544139CC.jpg
http://uppic.org/share-EA75_54413961.html
http://uppic.org/share-F900_54413961.html
http://uppic.org/share-4CC1_54413961.html
http://uppic.org/share-2ABA_54413961.html
http://uppic.org/share-46C1_54413961.html
http://uppic.org/share-B9B9_544139CC.html
http://uppic.org/share-68FF_544139CC.html


----------



## V0N1B2

sahatat said:


> Please help to authenticate this Used Bottega Veneta Roma Bag
> 
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA BLUE INTRECCIATO WOVEN ROMA BAG
> Item number: 10734707053 NMC
> Seller: Used Brandname Shop
> 
> http://www.uppic.org/image-6FCF_544139CC.jpg
> http://uppic.org/share-EA75_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-F900_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-4CC1_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-2ABA_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-46C1_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-B9B9_544139CC.html
> http://uppic.org/share-68FF_544139CC.html


I'm inclined to say not authentic due to:
A) the lining
B) the tag. As far as I know, the Roma doesn't go far back enough to have used that type of interior tag.
C) the hardware

Anyone?


----------



## sahatat

Thank V0N1B2 for your sharing.


----------



## boxermom

sahatat said:


> Please help to authenticate this Used Bottega Veneta Roma Bag
> 
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA BLUE INTRECCIATO WOVEN ROMA BAG
> Item number: 10734707053 NMC
> Seller: Used Brandname Shop
> 
> http://www.uppic.org/image-6FCF_544139CC.jpg
> http://uppic.org/share-EA75_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-F900_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-4CC1_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-2ABA_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-46C1_54413961.html
> http://uppic.org/share-B9B9_544139CC.html
> http://uppic.org/share-68FF_544139CC.html



I agree with VON. The details aren't consistent with the time when the Roma came out; plus the details aren't consistent with each other. In my opinion this bag is not authentic.


----------



## septembersiren

I agree about the Roma
I don't remember the Roma being produced in color when it was in Nappa Umbria 
The leather of this bag does not look like Nappa Umbria it looks like the new calf 
The tag is not consistent with the new calf Roma which is only a couple years old 
before that I am pretty sure that Roma bags were produced in Nappa Umbria in Noce, Moro and that grey (I am having a brain melt down and can't remember the name of the grey but it was fabulous)


----------



## evahomy

Please help to authenticate this BV Ebano Intrecciato Nappa Campana Bag, Thank you.
I just received it this morning. The tag seemed a bit different from my other hobo bags.


Name: NWT $2320 100% Authentic Brown BOTTEGA Ebano Intrecciato Nappa Campana Bag
 Number:  291258038383
 Seller: thewrld 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291258038383?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


one more photo which I just took







Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## chausseau

Hi experts!

please help me with this bag, does it appear authentic to you?
Thank you very much!

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Blue Stretch Knot Intrecciato Silk Clutch Bag*
Listing number: *291266204776 
* Seller name or ID: **luxuryfashion1 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/291266204776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:* Thank you very much!


----------



## mrspalaganas

Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Card Holder
Number: 57991225
Seller: LiezlTolentino
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-5,5#advertisementDetails
Comment:

Hey guys! Need your help on this. Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

evahomy said:


> Please help to authenticate this BV Ebano Intrecciato Nappa Campana Bag, Thank you.
> I just received it this morning. The tag seemed a bit different from my other hobo bags.
> 
> 
> Name: NWT $2320 100% Authentic Brown BOTTEGA Ebano Intrecciato Nappa Campana Bag
> Number:  291258038383
> Seller: thewrld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291258038383?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> one more photo which I just took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.



No worries, your bag is authentic. The tag is different from a few years ago--it seems BV likes to change the tag coding periodically.


----------



## boxermom

chausseau said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> please help me with this bag, does it appear authentic to you?
> Thank you very much!
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Blue Stretch Knot Intrecciato Silk Clutch Bag*
> Listing number: *291266204776
> * Seller name or ID: **luxuryfashion1
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/291266204776?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:* Thank you very much!



No!  This bag is not authentic and I'm going to report it.

The listing is in German and I've forgotten too much of my German to report it. Any German speakers/writers please report this as a fake to ebay.


----------



## boxermom

mrspalaganas said:


> Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Card Holder
> Number: 57991225
> Seller: LiezlTolentino
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...h+Ranking,Position,1-5,5#advertisementDetails
> Comment:
> 
> Hey guys! Need your help on this. Please authenticate. Thanks!



I can't enlarge the photos enough to clearly see the details (the heatstamp and the white tag) but what I see worries me. I have a feeling it's not authentic. I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## chausseau

boxermom said:


> No!  This bag is not authentic and I'm going to report it.
> 
> The listing is in German and I've forgotten too much of my German to report it. Any German speakers/writers please report this as a fake to ebay.



Thank you a lot boxermom! You saved me!! Thank you!!!!!!!!
Btw:The listing is already gone, I wanted to report it!


----------



## mrspalaganas

boxermom said:


> I can't enlarge the photos enough to clearly see the details (the heatstamp and the white tag) but what I see worries me. I have a feeling it's not authentic. I wouldn't buy it.


Thanks for always being of great help boxermom.


----------



## cwxx

Item Name: NWT Bottega Veneta New Boston brown intrecciato leather medium bag ; $2890 
Listing number: 191374103326   
 Seller name or ID: 0331tk 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/291266204776?...84.m1423.l2649
Comments: I've been searching for a boston bag for a while and like the mixture of textures on this one Did a quick google search and couldn't find other pics of it though - if it's real, anyone know its season/name? As always, thanks very much in advance!

edit - I just realized i actually bought this bag a while back from a tjmaxx! no wonder it caught my eye...but ended up returning it. Anyway, seeing it on ebay is making me rethink my decision, but realize I should make sure its authentic first!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




cwxx said:


> Item Name: NWT Bottega Veneta New Boston brown intrecciato leather medium bag ; $2890
> Listing number: 191374103326
> Seller name or ID: 0331tk
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/291266204776?...84.m1423.l2649
> Comments: I've been searching for a boston bag for a while and like the mixture of textures on this one Did a quick google search and couldn't find other pics of it though - if it's real, anyone know its season/name? As always, thanks very much in advance!
> 
> edit - I just realized i actually bought this bag a while back from a tjmaxx! no wonder it caught my eye...but ended up returning it. Anyway, seeing it on ebay is making me rethink my decision, but realize I should make sure its authentic first!


----------



## ValentineNicole

*Item Name: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA BENETA WOVEN WHITE LEATHER ZIPPER CARD CASE PURSE MADE ITALY
 Listing number:121345289563
 Seller name or ID: tokyo_collection
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item1c40be2d5b
 Comments: Curious if there are any red flags on this listing. It's been up a while, and I'm wondering if I could possibly get a good deal on it and clean it up *


----------



## boxermom

ValentineNicole said:


> *Item Name: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA BENETA WOVEN WHITE LEATHER ZIPPER CARD CASE PURSE MADE ITALY
> Listing number:121345289563
> Seller name or ID: tokyo_collection
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item1c40be2d5b
> Comments: Curious if there are any red flags on this listing. It's been up a while, and I'm wondering if I could possibly get a good deal on it and clean it up *



It's authentic. My guess is the soil on the piping is keeping buyers away.


----------



## cwxx

Thank you September Siren!


----------



## katdtom

Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Bag
Listing number: 121466051561
Sellers Name: nzha1071 
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-bot...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c47f0dbe9

Comments: I have bought an original before in store and didn't get a receipt that looked like this so wanted to check. Also the authentication tag has less numbers than I have seen on other bags. Love your thoughts.
Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

katdtom said:


> Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Bag
> Listing number: 121466051561
> Sellers Name: nzha1071
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-bot...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1c47f0dbe9
> 
> Comments: I have bought an original before in store and didn't get a receipt that looked like this so wanted to check. Also the authentication tag has less numbers than I have seen on other bags. Love your thoughts.
> Thank you!



This looks authentic to me. A few years ago BV changed the white tag code to this one line style. Receipts change over time also.


----------



## katdtom

Thank you! the Seller has said this colour is just 'purple' - is there another name for it from this season?


----------



## boxermom

katdtom said:


> Thank you! the Seller has said this colour is just 'purple' - is there another name for it from this season?



I have a purple bag from this season (not this style) that's called *Mona Lisa*. This looks like the color of my bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

I was gonna say Corot, but since my eyes deceived me earlier in the week, don't listen to me.
I don't know when Mona Lisa came out, I thought it was this year, but the bag was purchased March 2013.


----------



## katdtom

Thanks! I thought it might have been either of those two and would be happy regardless.

One final query, I was given the measurements:
Depth: 17cm (7 Inches)
Height: 39cm (15.5 inches)
Strap: 26cm (10 inches)
Width: 27cm (10.5 inches)
But - that seems kind of off given the pictures.... I'm currently have a veneta and am looking for something larger but going by these measurements it would actually be smaller. I noticed there are the same measurements on the BV website... Any thoughts?


----------



## NYCgirl

katdtom said:


> Thank you! the Seller has said this colour is just 'purple' - is there another name for it from this season?



I think it is Corot as well, since I believe that was from the 2013 season.


----------



## boxermom

V0N1B2 said:


> I was gonna say Corot, but since my eyes deceived me earlier in the week, don't listen to me.
> I don't know when Mona Lisa came out, I thought it was this year, but the bag was purchased March 2013.



Given the purchase date, Corot is more likely. Mona Lisa is a 2014 color.


----------



## boxermom

katdtom said:


> Thanks! I thought it might have been either of those two and would be happy regardless.
> 
> One final query, I was given the measurements:
> Depth: 17cm (7 Inches)
> Height: 39cm (15.5 inches)
> Strap: 26cm (10 inches)
> Width: 27cm (10.5 inches)
> But - that seems kind of off given the pictures.... I'm currently have a veneta and am looking for something larger but going by these measurements it would actually be smaller. I noticed there are the same measurements on the BV website... Any thoughts?



BV's are notoriously hard to measure. I don't pay much attention to that since I can measure my own bags and depending on how I flatten them, they can measure differently.I think this style feels larger when using it because it's open at the top and the Venetas are narrow at the top. Whether it actually holds more, I can't say.

Hopefully someone who currently has both styles will comment for you.


----------



## jmcadon

Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic Cabat?  Is is the small or medium?  Thanks sooo much! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339708d277

Bottega Veneta Cabas- that's what they are calling it.
#221577269879
Seller: Brandearauction


----------



## boxermom

jmcadon said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic Cabat?  Is is the small or medium?  Thanks sooo much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...879?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339708d277
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabas- that's what they are calling it.
> #221577269879
> Seller: Brandearauction



It looks authentic to me and I think it's the medium. Color is Ottone from 2007.


----------



## hoha77

boxermom said:


> This is authentic



Hi boxermom, any idea which collection is this from? Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

hoha77 said:


> Hi boxermom, any idea which collection is this from? Thanks!



which reply/request are you referring to?

OK, I found the request. Since the bag is one of the *Icon* bags and it's black, not a seasonal color, I don't know what year it came out. They make the Campanas in black every season. Based on the tag, I'd guess it's from early 2000's- about 2008 or so. I know this is vague but the standard styles and colors are produced every season, every year.


----------



## jmcadon

boxermom said:


> It looks authentic to me and I think it's the medium. Color is Ottone from 2007.


Thank you!  So wish it was the small


----------



## flutterby

I need authentication for a bag that is not an auction or seller listing. Please let me know if I'm not posting in the correct thread...

I just purchased this bag (photos attached) at a consignment store this morning and have no idea what style or year it is or if it's even authentic..any details someone can give me would be much appreciated as I'm not very familiar with this brand. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## boxermom

flutterby said:


> I need authentication for a bag that is not an auction or seller listing. Please let me know if I'm not posting in the correct thread...
> 
> I just purchased this bag (photos attached) at a consignment store this morning and have no idea what style or year it is or if it's even authentic..any details someone can give me would be much appreciated as I'm not very familiar with this brand.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Can you provide us with a photo of the white tag (inside the zippered pocket)--both sides? That will help immensely.

p.s. You're in the right place for a question like this.


----------



## flutterby

Oh I didn't even think to look for another tag..see attached.


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh. I am almost certain that is not authentic. Maybe boxermom can weigh in?
I had a feeling when I saw the shade of that lining.


----------



## boxermom

flutterby said:


> Oh I didn't even think to look for another tag..see attached.



VON is right--not authentic. Will they take it back?


----------



## prestwick

flutterby said:


> I need authentication for a bag that is not an auction or seller listing. Please let me know if I'm not posting in the correct thread...
> 
> I just purchased this bag (photos attached) at a consignment store this morning and have no idea what style or year it is or if it's even authentic..any details someone can give me would be much appreciated as I'm not very familiar with this brand.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Not authentic


----------



## cooper1

Hi everyone! Please authenticate. I havent seen one quite like this before. Thanks!!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221591039894 

Seller: supertkdchic
Item#: 221591039894


----------



## V0N1B2

cooper1 said:


> Hi everyone! Please authenticate. I havent seen one quite like this before. Thanks!!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221591039894
> 
> Seller: supertkdchic
> Item#: 221591039894


Wrong colour code, two line tag for a 2014 item...
Lots of these graduated colour wallets on the fake sites.
It's a no from me.


----------



## cooper1

V0N1B2 said:


> Wrong colour code, two line tag for a 2014 item...
> 
> Lots of these graduated colour wallets on the fake sites.
> 
> It's a no from me.




Phewwww!!! Thank you!!
Seller guaranteed its real & says its a "sample" that was never put in production (?). But its a 2014 (?). 
I really love the colors, but there was something that made me second guess it.
I appreciate the input!!


----------



## boxermom

cooper1 said:


> Hi everyone! Please authenticate. I havent seen one quite like this before. Thanks!!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221591039894
> 
> Seller: supertkdchic
> Item#: 221591039894



And I hope we don't see any more like this one. It's fake. Trust your gut on these.


----------



## dolali

Hello dear authenticators! I have wanted a BV Cervo Hobo for a long time, and I love this one on this color. Although I have not seen color IRL I love purple shades and have read here that Quetsche is great a neutral. Is it authentic? Seller is a member of tpf and I think the bag is ok, but wanted to make sure as I am NO expert!

Item name: Bottega Veneta Washed Cervo Hobo Purse Handbag Quetsche Purple Leather w/ Tags!
Item#: 161466354511
Seller:  longlivelemurs
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161466354511?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Many thanks for your time!


----------



## cooper1

boxermom said:


> And I hope we don't see any more like this one. It's fake. Trust your gut on these.




Omg thank you!! I was *this close* to getting duped!


----------



## dv9417

Item Name: Bottega Veneta brown handbag!!! Never used.

Seller name or ID: shopaholic4you

Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-brown-handbag-Never-used-53f22fb7b539e474c227025e

Comments: So the bag is not woven. The intrecciato is embossed. I've never seen this?! It is indeed leather. Help please!!!


----------



## boxermom

dv9417 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta brown handbag!!! Never used.
> 
> Seller name or ID: shopaholic4you
> 
> Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-brown-handbag-Never-used-53f22fb7b539e474c227025e
> 
> Comments: So the bag is not woven. The intrecciato is embossed. I've never seen this?! It is indeed leather. Help please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796918
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796919
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796920
> 
> 
> View attachment 2796921



I've seen these in the stores. This one is authentic.


----------



## chausseau

Hi experts!

Would you please help me with this bag! Does it appear authentic to you?
Thank you so much!

*Item Name: *CLUTCH BAG BY BOTTEGA VENETA* 
Listing number: *351213389589 
* Seller name or ID: **sharonjacksdaughter 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/351213389589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:* Thank you so much!


----------



## boxermom

chausseau said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Would you please help me with this bag! Does it appear authentic to you?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name: *CLUTCH BAG BY BOTTEGA VENETA*
> Listing number: *351213389589
> * Seller name or ID: **sharonjacksdaughter
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/351213389589?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:* Thank you so much!



NO! Stay away from this one. I'll report it as fake.

oops, it's in German and I can never figure out how to do it in German. Anyway, it's not authentic.


----------



## chausseau

boxermom said:


> NO! Stay away from this one. I'll report it as fake.
> 
> oops, it's in German and I can never figure out how to do it in German. Anyway, it's not authentic.



Thank you so much! I´ll try to report it!


----------



## cooper1

I know this listing is ended, but please authenticate. Thank you!!

Seller: starmangodancing
Item #: 390957587570

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=390957587570


----------



## boxermom

cooper1 said:


> I know this listing is ended, but please authenticate. Thank you!!
> 
> Seller: starmangodancing
> Item #: 390957587570
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=390957587570



I'm on the fence on this one. I've never seen the outside stamped like this one shows. Also, the seller says it's in perfect condition but the first photo looks like the weaving is loose on the left side. So I don't know. It could be authentic, but I'm not sure. Maybe someone more familiar with this style will know.


----------



## cooper1

boxermom said:


> I'm on the fence on this one. I've never seen the outside stamped like this one shows. Also, the seller says it's in perfect condition but the first photo looks like the weaving is loose on the left side. So I don't know. It could be authentic, but I'm not sure. Maybe someone more familiar with this style will know.




Ughhhh..... No bueno. Anyone else wanna chime in?


----------



## cooper1

^^ Well, it IS definitely authentic. Problem is: it was shipped in an ENVELOPE and arrived completely smashed & creased. Strap has lost the sealant on the edges from use & rough bottom corner wear; definitely not "perfect condition" as listed. Its being returned. If relisted, please avoid!


----------



## boxermom

cooper1 said:


> ^^ Well, it IS definitely authentic. Problem is: it was shipped in an ENVELOPE and arrived completely smashed & creased. Strap has lost the sealant on the edges from use & rough bottom corner wear; definitely not "perfect condition" as listed. Its being returned. If relisted, please avoid!
> 
> View attachment 2801618
> View attachment 2801619
> View attachment 2801621



*Perfect condition* it's not. I wish sellers were honest in their listings--it would save a lot of time and trouble. Hope they take it back with no fuss, cooper.


----------



## Babyseal

Hey! I've already purchased these two items, but comparing to a real vintage luggage bag I have at home, I am not sure if these are authentic. It does not have a white tag, nor my luggage at home. That's why I was assuming they were about the same age. Another thing is the zippers, they do all say riri on the inside, it's really hard to get a picture but I'll describe it. My luggage's riri are written concave, but "riri" on these two are written convex. Not sure if that helps. Thank you so much!!
Item Name: $2600 Vtg Bottega Veneta NERO Black Intrecciato Nappa Leather Cross-body Bag
Listing number: 121475449742
Sellers Name: hicutiegirls
Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121475449742 

Item Name: $2000 Vtg Bottega Venta Red Nappa Leather Intrecciato Flap Satchel Purse Bag
Listing number: 381039042265
Sellers Name: hicutiegirls
Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381039042265


----------



## NYCgirl

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Purple Woven Cosmetic Clutch
Listing number: 131340812076
Seller name or ID: modaselle_fashion
Working Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131340812076?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hi there! This auction has ended, but can you please authenticate? Thanks so much!


----------



## boxermom

Babyseal said:


> Hey! I've already purchased these two items, but comparing to a real vintage luggage bag I have at home, I am not sure if these are authentic. It does not have a white tag, nor my luggage at home. That's why I was assuming they were about the same age. Another thing is the zippers, they do all say riri on the inside, it's really hard to get a picture but I'll describe it. My luggage's riri are written concave, but "riri" on these two are written convex. Not sure if that helps. Thank you so much!!
> Item Name: $2600 Vtg Bottega Veneta NERO Black Intrecciato Nappa Leather Cross-body Bag
> Listing number: 121475449742
> Sellers Name: hicutiegirls
> Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121475449742
> 
> Item Name: $2000 Vtg Bottega Venta Red Nappa Leather Intrecciato Flap Satchel Purse Bag
> Listing number: 381039042265
> Sellers Name: hicutiegirls
> Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=381039042265



Both are authentic and awesome vintage pieces! Congratulations on your purchases. Vintage bags don't have the white tag. BV has changed zipper brands over the years.


----------



## boxermom

NYCgirl said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Purple Woven Cosmetic Clutch
> Listing number: 131340812076
> Seller name or ID: modaselle_fashion
> Working Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131340812076?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Hi there! This auction has ended, but can you please authenticate? Thanks so much!



Authentic--very pretty.


----------



## NYCgirl

boxermom said:


> Authentic--very pretty.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Babyseal

boxermom said:


> Both are authentic and awesome vintage pieces! Congratulations on your purchases. Vintage bags don't have the white tag. BV has changed zipper brands over the years.


Thank you so much boxermom! That was quick!!


----------



## boxermom

Babyseal said:


> Thank you so much boxermom! That was quick!!



You're welcome. And I meant to say welcome to the Purse Forum but my computer wouldn't let me edit my post!

I love the BV vintage bags and you found 2 beauties.


----------



## Babyseal

Somehow I didn't see your reply until now. Thank you very much! I am new to BV but the leather texture is so nice and it's addictive to touch them. I am planning to make a trip to New York to drop by the outlet. Do you have any experience with that one?


----------



## boxermom

Babyseal said:


> Somehow I didn't see your reply until now. Thank you very much! I am new to BV but the leather texture is so nice and it's addictive to touch them. I am planning to make a trip to New York to drop by the outlet. Do you have any experience with that one?



I don't live anywhere near the outlet, but some people here visit the outlet. You can post a question in the general BV section if you'd like to know more about it.


----------



## nt909

Dear Experts,
Does this look authentic to you?  Thank you.
Item Name:   ICONIC 100% BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM CABAT TOTE 
Listing number: 111513939526   
Seller name or ID: miryan09http://www.ebay.com/usr/miryan09?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ICONIC-100-...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f6bfae46
Comments:


----------



## V0N1B2

nt909 said:


> Dear Experts,
> Does this look authentic to you?  Thank you.
> Item Name:   ICONIC 100% BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM CABAT TOTE
> Listing number: 111513939526
> Seller name or ID: miryan09http://www.ebay.com/usr/miryan09?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ICONIC-100-...526?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f6bfae46
> Comments:


This is the third time in as many months that this bag has been asked about.
NOT AUTHENTIC.
If it's too good to the true, it usually is.  You will never find an authentic Cabat for $800.  Can barely find a Medium Veneta for that in the resale market.


----------



## nt909

V0N1B2 said:


> This is the third time in as many months that this bag has been asked about.
> NOT AUTHENTIC.
> If it's too good to the true, it usually is.  You will never find an authentic Cabat for $800.  Can barely find a Medium Veneta for that in the resale market.


Thank you.


----------



## md22

Hi i'm new to this forum thing,  not really sure how it works, but I have a BV bag that I would like to authenticate. Can anyone help?


----------



## V0N1B2

nt909 said:


> Thank you.


Sorry, girlfriend. I hope I didn't come off as if I was yelling at you 
I was on my phone and in a hurry.  That bag has been reported a couple of times alread I think.  I guess just the listing gets reported, but you can relist it again later and it isn't flagged or something? I'm not sure.



md22 said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum thing,  not really sure how it works, but I have a BV bag that I would like to authenticate. Can anyone help?


Yes. Please post photos. I believe what's needed is on page one of this thread.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi:  
I am not familiar with Knot. I have an upcoming RARE social event and do not wish to spend too much ..  What is your opinion on the following listings:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta The Knot
Listing Number: 221603278815
Seller ID: getusomenic
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...815?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339895afdf


----------



## lyseiki8

2)  

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Vintage Knot
Listing Number: MAL2851176370
Seller: Kio 
Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-bottega-veneta-intrecciato-leather-knot--i-176370-s-2851.html

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lyseiki8

&#8230; cont'd 

Comments:
I noticed ALL of my BVs bags come with white tag, how about a Knot?

Thank you.


----------



## septembersiren

read post #1 of this thread and it will tell you what is needed for authentication 





md22 said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum thing,  not really sure how it works, but I have a BV bag that I would like to authenticate. Can anyone help?


----------



## septembersiren

the knot does not have a white tag





lyseiki8 said:


> cont'd
> 
> Comments:
> I noticed ALL of my BVs bags come with white tag, how about a Knot?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## septembersiren

this is not a knot bag a knot bag has a knot on it as the clasp 
malleries usually sells authentic 
I am not versed in vintage 
someone else with experience in vintage will answer your post 






lyseiki8 said:


> 2)
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Vintage Knot
> Listing Number: MAL2851176370
> Seller: Kio
> Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-bottega-veneta-intrecciato-leather-knot--i-176370-s-2851.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi:
> I am not familiar with Knot. I have an upcoming RARE social event and do not wish to spend too much ..  What is your opinion on the following listings:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta The Knot
> Listing Number: 221603278815
> Seller ID: getusomenic
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...815?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339895afdf



The problem I have with this Knot is that the clasp (Knot) is so open and loose-looking. I have 2 Knots and the knot clasp is pretty tight. Other than that I don't see warning signs but if it were me, I would probably pass on this one and look for another.


----------



## boxermom

lyseiki8 said:


> 2)
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Vintage Knot
> Listing Number: MAL2851176370
> Seller: Kio
> Working Link: http://www.malleries.com/vintage-bottega-veneta-intrecciato-leather-knot--i-176370-s-2851.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



this looks authentic vintage. A design that came before the Knot that is sold today.


----------



## lyseiki8

septembersiren said:


> this is not a knot bag a knot bag has a knot on it as the clasp
> malleries usually sells authentic
> I am not versed in vintage
> someone else with experience in vintage will answer your post



Thank you for your response


----------



## lyseiki8

boxermom said:


> The problem I have with this Knot is that the clasp (Knot) is so open and loose-looking. I have 2 Knots and the knot clasp is pretty tight. Other than that I don't see warning signs but if it were me, I would probably pass on this one and look for another.


Hi boxermom, good observation.  I will pass on this.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Hoping someone can authenticate this beautiful Montaigne.

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Montaigne Satchel Handbag - Rich Dark Red Woven Leather

Listing number: 301387125598

Seller: rockeygirl

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30138712559...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=301387125598&_rdc=1

TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Hoping someone can authenticate this beautiful Montaigne.
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Montaigne Satchel Handbag - Rich Dark Red Woven Leather
> 
> Listing number: 301387125598
> 
> Seller: rockeygirl
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30138712559...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=301387125598&_rdc=1
> 
> TIA!


I don't usually like to post here unless I see an obvious fake, but... 
Since this auction ends in less than two hours and no one has answered you....
Yes, this is an authentic Eclipse Montaigne.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't usually like to post here unless I see an obvious fake, but...
> 
> Since this auction ends in less than two hours and no one has answered you....
> 
> Yes, this is an authentic Eclipse Montaigne.




Thank you!


----------



## shannyl

Hello! Please help?

Item Name: ?
Listing number: ?
Seller name or ID: camabana11
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121489401950?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#shpCntId
Comments: I have no clue with non woven, but this looks nice for a regular bag.


----------



## boxermom

shannyl said:


> Hello! Please help?
> 
> Item Name: ?
> Listing number: ?
> Seller name or ID: camabana11
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121489401950?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#shpCntId
> Comments: I have no clue with non woven, but this looks nice for a regular bag.



There aren't enough photos to authenticate this bag. We'll need a photo of the white authenticity tag (usually inside a zippered pocket) and the stamped side of the metal zipper pull. Thanks!


----------



## md22

Would you be so kind as to authenticate this BV bag. It's taupe suede and is padded inside.


----------



## boxermom

md22 said:


> Would you be so kind as to authenticate this BV bag. It's taupe suede and is padded inside.



This looks authentic to me--probably an older bag, maybe early 2000's.


----------



## md22

Thank you.  That's what I thought as well.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello I posted a picture of this bag in the ID thread as well hoping to get a style name and "official" color/shade so I could do a search and see how it looks "in action" as well as get a good idea of the actual shade of red. In the meantime, hoping someone could actually determine if it's authentic or not. Finding out the style/color would be useless if it's not! &#128513;

Item name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato
Woven Hobo Shoulder Bag Red Leather Italy

Listing number: 171539420260

Seller: rakuichi-japan

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171539420260?redirect=mobile

TIA!


----------



## boxermom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello I posted a picture of this bag in the ID thread as well hoping to get a style name and "official" color/shade so I could do a search and see how it looks "in action" as well as get a good idea of the actual shade of red. In the meantime, hoping someone could actually determine if it's authentic or not. Finding out the style/color would be useless if it's not! &#128513;
> 
> Item name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato
> Woven Hobo Shoulder Bag Red Leather Italy
> 
> Listing number: 171539420260
> 
> Seller: rakuichi-japan
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171539420260?redirect=mobile
> 
> TIA!



Authentic. It looks like an early version of the Veneta and is probably from the very late 1990's-2001 or about that time. The last three letters on the top line of the tag represent the color. It looks like *BLO* to me so maybe it's an earlier *Blood Red* color? I don't know Italian so it may mean something else.


----------



## cooper1

Good morning! Im still looking for a wallet, and would appreciate the authentication on this one:

Seller: brandiecloset
Item: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Continental Wallet Blue
Listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=311117849456 

Thank you so much!!


----------



## H’sKisses

boxermom said:


> Authentic. It looks like an early version of the Veneta and is probably from the very late 1990's-2001 or about that time. The last three letters on the top line of the tag represent the color. It looks like *BLO* to me so maybe it's an earlier *Blood Red* color? I don't know Italian so it may mean something else.




Thank you, boxermom!


----------



## septembersiren

It loos good 
but
a picture of the white tag would be needed to further authenticate 
it does have some wear on the edges 





cooper1 said:


> Good morning! Im still looking for a wallet, and would appreciate the authentication on this one:
> 
> Seller: brandiecloset
> Item: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Continental Wallet Blue
> Listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=311117849456
> 
> Thank you so much!!


----------



## cooper1

septembersiren said:


> It loos good
> 
> but
> 
> a picture of the white tag would be needed to further authenticate
> 
> it does have some wear on the edges




Thank you! I didnt see much wear, but maybe i should pass (?) i really need a new (to me) wallet and love this particular configuration.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello I posted a picture of this bag in the ID thread as well hoping to get a style name and "official" color/shade so I could do a search and see how it looks "in action" as well as get a good idea of the actual shade of red. In the meantime, hoping someone could actually determine if it's authentic or not. Finding out the style/color would be useless if it's not! &#128513;
> 
> Item name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato
> Woven Hobo Shoulder Bag Red Leather Italy
> 
> Listing number: 171539420260
> 
> Seller: rakuichi-japan
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171539420260?redirect=mobile
> 
> TIA!


Hi, I have a similar piece.  I will take a look at the tag once I am home tomorrow.  )


----------



## H’sKisses

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi, I have a similar piece.  I will take a look at the tag once I am home tomorrow.  )




Thank you! Boxermom has deemed it authentic, but I would love a modeling shot of it if you don't mind! The dimensions are smaller than id like but it doesn't look too small on the mannequin...


----------



## PERLUCCIA

Dear, could you authenticate for me this Bottega veneta (private sell)
Name: BV roma

I add the picture.
Thank you very much for your help


----------



## lyseiki8

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! Boxermom has deemed it authentic, but I would love a modeling shot of it if you don't mind! The dimensions are smaller than id like but it doesn't look too small on the mannequin...


Sure, I will post them under "what do you carry in your BV" as this thread is for authentication


----------



## boxermom

PERLUCCIA said:


> Dear, could you authenticate for me this Bottega veneta (private sell)
> Name: BV roma
> 
> I add the picture.
> Thank you very much for your help



This looks authentic to me.


----------



## aalux

Hi,

Please help me authenticate this bag, thank you.

Item Name: BV woven messenger
Seller name or ID: private seller
Working Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/iy69n58rg72x8uv/AABsWvAfTufCaNdRSfOMMsrqa
Comments: I don't have a chance to meet with the seller personally, she's too far from me. Appreciate it, thanks again


----------



## boxermom

aalux said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag, thank you.
> 
> Item Name: BV woven messenger
> Seller name or ID: private seller
> Working Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/iy69n58rg72x8uv/AABsWvAfTufCaNdRSfOMMsrqa
> Comments: I don't have a chance to meet with the seller personally, she's too far from me. Appreciate it, thanks again



I'm sorry but to view it, it requires registration and I don't want to give my info to them. Is there any way you can get her to simply send you photos that you can post here?


----------



## aalux

boxermom said:


> I'm sorry but to view it, it requires registration and I don't want to give my info to them. Is there any way you can get her to simply send you photos that you can post here?



Sorry about that. Just figured out how to attach photos, hahaha


----------



## boxermom

aalux said:


> Sorry about that. Just figured out how to attach photos, hahaha



We also need (if  you read post #1 of this thread, it explains everything) a clear photo of the heatstamp (it's partially visible in one photo) and the white authenticity tag (usually found inside a zippered pocket), both sides. Sorry to make you work more, but the fakes are getting really good and we need to examine all the details we can. thanks.


----------



## higgsboson28

Hi,

I am looking to get my first BV, could someone help advise if the following veneta is authentic ?

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Ebano
Seller name or ID: fashionpile
Working Link to pictures: http://s42.photobucket.com/user/higgsboson28/library/
Comments:

TIA!


----------



## aalux

boxermom said:


> We also need (if  you read post #1 of this thread, it explains everything) a clear photo of the heatstamp (it's partially visible in one photo) and the white authenticity tag (usually found inside a zippered pocket), both sides. Sorry to make you work more, but the fakes are getting really good and we need to examine all the details we can. thanks.



Hi boxermom,

The authenticity tag got teared of according to the seller. This is the only photo she sent me. I'm kinda scared now that it might be iffy. Super thank you for your time


----------



## chausseau

*Hi experts!
Could you please give me an advice for this bag, does it look authentic to you? Thank you so much!

Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Clutch* 
Listing number: *221617216521  * 
Seller name or ID: **wonderspot 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Bottega-Vene...21?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33996a5c09

Comments: Thank you so much!
*


----------



## boxermom

higgsboson28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to get my first BV, could someone help advise if the following veneta is authentic ?
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Ebano
> Seller name or ID: fashionpile
> Working Link to pictures: http://s42.photobucket.com/user/higgsboson28/library/
> Comments:
> 
> TIA!



Welcome to Purse Forum and Bottega Veneta! This bag is authentic. Fashionphile has a history of selling only authentic items, so you can trust them.


----------



## boxermom

aalux said:


> Hi boxermom,
> 
> The authenticity tag got teared of according to the seller. This is the only photo she sent me. I'm kinda scared now that it might be iffy. Super thank you for your time



I'm glad you were able to share this photo because in my opinion,  it's a fake. Please don't buy--- wait for a genuine BV to come along. Post here anytime and we'll be happy to help. This is why we do this--we want people to get authentic BV items. My first BV bag was a fake and I vowed I would do whatever I could to learn more about the brand to help others avoid what happened to me.


----------



## boxermom

chausseau said:


> *Hi experts!
> Could you please give me an advice for this bag, does it look authentic to you? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Clutch*
> Listing number: *221617216521  *
> Seller name or ID: **wonderspot
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Bottega-Vene...21?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33996a5c09
> 
> Comments: Thank you so much!
> *



I'm so glad you asked--in my opinion, it's a fake. Wait for a genuine BV to come along. Ask us here anytime and we'll be glad to help.


----------



## aalux

boxermom said:


> I'm glad you were able to share this photo because in my opinion,  it's a fake. Please don't buy--- wait for a genuine BV to come along. Post here anytime and we'll be happy to help. This is why we do this--we want people to get authentic BV items. My first BV bag was a fake and I vowed I would do whatever I could to learn more about the brand to help others avoid what happened to me.


Hi boxermom,

Appreciate it so much, thanks for the time, until next time


----------



## chausseau

boxermom said:


> I'm so glad you asked--in my opinion, it's a fake. Wait for a genuine BV to come along. Ask us here anytime and we'll be glad to help.



Thank you boxermom! It´s nearly funny, everytime i see a bag i like it turns out that it is fake  but i will be patient!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## sasquaty

Could you please help with this? Thanks so much!

Title: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Lambskin Intecciato Shoulder Bag Dark Brown

Seller: tingting.boutique

Listing Number: eBay item number:281508316401

Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281508316401?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks again!


----------



## boxermom

sasquaty said:


> Could you please help with this? Thanks so much!
> 
> Title: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Lambskin Intecciato Shoulder Bag Dark Brown
> 
> Seller: tingting.boutique
> 
> Listing Number: eBay item number:281508316401
> 
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281508316401?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



authentic


----------



## kmkuan123

Item Name: INTRECCIATO NAPPA BAG
Listing number: 171561746354
Seller name or ID: cosmotokyo
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...g-Made-in-Italy-VERY-GOOD-51052-/171561746354
Comments: The seller did not put the name, but I believe it is the Intrecciato Nappa from the photos. Kindly advise 

Hi appreciate your help in authenticating!

Thanks


----------



## sasquaty

boxermom said:


> authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## boxermom

maykuan312 said:


> Item Name: INTRECCIATO NAPPA BAG
> Listing number: 171561746354
> Seller name or ID: cosmotokyo
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...g-Made-in-Italy-VERY-GOOD-51052-/171561746354
> Comments: The seller did not put the name, but I believe it is the Intrecciato Nappa from the photos. Kindly advise
> 
> Hi appreciate your help in authenticating!
> 
> Thanks



It's authentic. I don't believe this style has a special name. Intrecciato Nappa simply means woven lambskin leather. I've had this bag and it's really nice; versatile, too.


----------



## kmkuan123

boxermom said:


> It's authentic. I don't believe this style has a special name. Intrecciato Nappa simply means woven lambskin leather. I've had this bag and it's really nice; versatile, too.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## cooper1

Please authenticate this men's wallet. Thank you!!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191431058412 

Listing: NEW AUTHENTIC BV MEN'S INTRECCIATO BLACK BI-FOLD WALLET
Seller: eastcoastairbush856


----------



## miss_R

Hi, I'm a newbie.. Please authenticate this wallet for me.. I already bought it a week ago and there isn't a serial number that i can find.. Thank you in advance for your expert opinion!! 

I really hope it's authentic..

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Continental Wallet
Seller name or ID: reebonz

Comments: Is it authentic?

Pictures by myself :


----------



## boxermom

cooper1 said:


> Please authenticate this men's wallet. Thank you!!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191431058412
> 
> Listing: NEW AUTHENTIC BV MEN'S INTRECCIATO BLACK BI-FOLD WALLET
> Seller: eastcoastairbush856



I can't read the photo of the white tag. To be sure I'd need to see a better pic (including the other side of the tag that has the code) of that, but I have a bad feeling about this wallet. I'm leaning towards not authentic, but would need to see that tag in a better photo.


----------



## cooper1

boxermom said:


> I can't read the photo of the white tag. To be sure I'd need to see a better pic of that, but I have a bad feeling about this wallet. I'm leaning towards not authentic, but would need to see that tag in a better photo.




Thanks!! When i woke up this am it had already sold with a BIN. I figured it was too good (and too inexpensive!) to be true! Thank you!!


----------



## boxermom

miss_R said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie.. Please authenticate this wallet for me.. I already bought it a week ago and there isn't a serial number that i can find.. Thank you in advance for your expert opinion!!
> 
> I really hope it's authentic..
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Continental Wallet
> Seller name or ID: reebonz
> 
> Comments: Is it authentic?
> 
> Pictures by myself :



I don't see any warning signs, so that's good. Look inside the bill holder sections for a white tag--that will be the authenticity tag and a photo of that is important. But so far, it looks good.

Welcome to Purse Forum!


----------



## boxermom

cooper1 said:


> Thanks!! When i woke up this am it had already sold with a BIN. I figured it was too good (and too inexpensive!) to be true! Thank you!!



Whew! I'm glad you're not the buyer!


----------



## miss_R

boxermom said:


> I don't see any warning signs, so that's good. Look inside the bill holder sections for a white tag--that will be the authenticity tag and a photo of that is important. But so far, it looks good.
> 
> Welcome to Purse Forum!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## koach

Please authenticate, I have bought item listed. EBAY;

1. BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK LEATHER SHOULDER BAG CLASSIC WEAVE INTECCIATO AUTHENTIC
eBay item number:331398562657

Link; http://www.ebay.com/itm/331398562657?_trksid=p2059210.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


TY


----------



## boxermom

koach said:


> Please authenticate, I have bought item listed. EBAY;
> 
> 1. BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK LEATHER SHOULDER BAG CLASSIC WEAVE INTECCIATO AUTHENTIC
> eBay item number:331398562657
> 
> Link; http://www.ebay.com/itm/331398562657?_trksid=p2059210.m2750.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> TY



Authentic


----------



## koach

Yea!!!!!   Awesome, I love this bag!   TYVM for your time I appreciate it!


----------



## baglovetoshop

Hello Bag Experts!


I just purchased a BV bag from T.J.Maxx before I heard of the news that T.J.Maxx sold some fake BV bags a while ago. Letter M and letter T in &#8220;Made in Italy&#8221; on the leather tag do not look right to me. I am really worried and would like to ask for your help authenticate my bag. I have 26 days left to return the bag if I need to. Thank you so much in advance for your help!

*Item Name: * Bottega Veneta Small Messenger Bag
*Listing number: *N/A
*Seller name or ID: *T.J.Maxx
*Working Link: *http://tjmaxx.tjx.com (link to the bag is no longer available)


----------



## boxermom

baglovetoshop said:


> Hello Bag Experts!
> 
> 
> I just purchased a BV bag from T.J.Maxx before I heard of the news that T.J.Maxx sold some fake BV bags a while ago. Letter M and letter T in Made in Italy on the leather tag do not look right to me. I am really worried and would like to ask for your help authenticate my bag. I have 26 days left to return the bag if I need to. Thank you so much in advance for your help!
> 
> *Item Name: * Bottega Veneta Small Messenger Bag
> *Listing number: *N/A
> *Seller name or ID: *T.J.Maxx
> *Working Link: *http://tjmaxx.tjx.com (link to the bag is no longer available)



You have a beautiful authentic pillow bag! Love this color and this bag. I have one in a different color.


----------



## baglovetoshop

boxermom said:


> You have a beautiful authentic pillow bag! Love this color and this bag. I have one in a different color.


 
OMG! I am so excited! Thank you so much, boxermom, for your super quick response. I love this color, too. The fact that letter T in "ITALY" on this leather tag is not straight like other letters and is not parallel to letter I really worried me. I guess it is not a red flag then. Could you please let me know if this letter on your bag looks similar to the one on mine? Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## boxermom

baglovetoshop said:


> OMG! I am so excited! Thank you so much, boxermom, for your super quick response. I love this color, too. The fact that letter T in "ITALY" on this leather tag is not straight like other letters and is not parallel to letter I really worried me. I guess it is not a red flag then. Could you please let me know if this letter on your bag looks similar to the one on mine? Thank you so much for your help!



I see what you're referring to. Mine is older and was made in a different batch of bags; the letter is straight. I wouldn't worry about that detail. There's another detail that I look at for the final determination and yours is perfect. If I were you, I wouldn't worry about the heatstamp. The bags are handmade and it would only take a slight movement to make the stamped letters a tiny bit crooked.


----------



## baglovetoshop

boxermom said:


> I see what you're referring to. Mine is older and was made in a different batch of bags; the letter is straight. I wouldn't worry about that detail. There's another detail that I look at for the final determination and yours is perfect. If I were you, I wouldn't worry about the heatstamp. The bags are handmade and it would only take a slight movement to make the stamped letters a tiny bit crooked.


 

Thank you so much again, boxermom, for your prompt response and for the good news. You really made my day! You are the best and thanks again!


----------



## TT2IVY

Item&#65306;BOTTEGA VENETA White Intreciata Woven Leather Hobo Bag Large 
Seller&#65306;robynscouture2011 
Ebay&#65306;http://www.ebay.com/itm/291293281135?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thank you for authentication


----------



## boxermom

TT2IVY said:


> Item&#65306;BOTTEGA VENETA White Intreciata Woven Leather Hobo Bag Large
> Seller&#65306;robynscouture2011
> Ebay&#65306;http://www.ebay.com/itm/291293281135?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Thank you for authentication



authentic


----------



## shannyl

Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hand Bag White Leather Italy Vintage
Listing number: ?
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261369834021...84.m1423.l2649
Comments: Is this a different kind of weave?

Also, are there non woven veneta bags? I've seen a few, completely plain leather except for the edge. Would be easy to look after...
http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brand-ritz/item/6-ot140218-1us/

Thank you so much!


----------



## boxermom

shannyl said:


> Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hand Bag White Leather Italy Vintage
> Listing number: ?
> Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261369834021...84.m1423.l2649
> Comments: Is this a different kind of weave?
> 
> Also, are there non woven veneta bags? I've seen a few, completely plain leather except for the edge. Would be easy to look after...
> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brand-ritz/item/6-ot140218-1us/
> 
> Thank you so much!



We need more photos to authenticate this bag. Read post #1 of this thread for a full explanation. This was a special one season style of the Veneta over ten years ago. The head designer of BV usually does a special version once for each seasonal collection.

the 2nd bag is at least 15 years old. Back then there were some non-woven Venetas. I haven't seen one in quite awhile.


----------



## astatine1998

Hi! Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!

Item name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Large Veneta In Ebano brown
Seller name: Malleries.com
Working link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-veneta-in-ebano-brown-i-173360-s-2710.html


----------



## boxermom

astatine1998 said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Large Veneta In Ebano brown
> Seller name: Malleries.com
> Working link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-large-veneta-in-ebano-brown-i-173360-s-2710.html



Authentic! The most iconic BV of all, in my opinion. My Ebano large Veneta is the workhorse of my collection.


----------



## astatine1998

Thanks for the quick reply boxermom! Really appreciate it 



boxermom said:


> Authentic! The most iconic BV of all, in my opinion. My Ebano large Veneta is the workhorse of my collection.


----------



## gamene

Hello TPFers, was hoping for some help authenticating this eBay find --

*Item Name: *Campana (note: incorrectly described on eBay listing as "Large Veneta")*
Listing number: *131369045041  * 
Seller name or ID: *clothesline43
* Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...41?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e96348c31*

Comments:* 

Regarding color -- the tag appears to indicate that this would have been a 2007/2008 color, but the color code (6383) doesn't match anything I can find on this forum -- I checked Crimson, Eclipse, Pourpre, Tea, etc., and nothing matched exactly -- but maybe this is a function of the hardware?  (As shown in the eBay listing, the hardware is the dark oxidized color, almost metallic black.)  Does anyone have experience with this specific color code (could it be a variant of Eclipse or Tea, both of which start with 63--?), or is it perhaps a "red flag" of inauthenticity?

Regarding style -- the tag number seems to indicate the smaller Campana, as opposed to the slightly larger size (style code 124864), which I have in Ash Scuro.  Is this a function of the production year?  Or are both sizes still made?

I believe the (UK-based) seller is a secondhand store, so I'm not sure they'll have information about original purchase (or even the experience/expertise to know whether they are indeed selling an authentic bag). 

*There are additional pictures in the listing*, but for convenience I am adding just the few that in my opinion are most critical for identification.

Many thanks in advance for your help, I am so confused by these different style/color numbers and while I very much respect that a comprehensive list of those codes should not be posted here (lest we help counterfeiters in their manufacturing efforts), it does make it tough for a gal to figure out what she's looking at 

s17.postimg.org/ii03fm2cf/IMG_0424.jpg

s18.postimg.org/dftu55dg9/IMG_0425.jpg

s13.postimg.org/le17pyq6v/IMG_0427.jpg

s30.postimg.org/88muqsbg1/IMG_0433.jpg


----------



## septembersiren

this is authentic 
it is in really good shape 
on a campana the color code changes due to the hardware
I do believe it is pourpre 
hope you get this bag 




gamene said:


> Hello TPFers, was hoping for some help authenticating this eBay find --
> 
> *Item Name: *Campana (note: incorrectly described on eBay listing as "Large Veneta")*
> Listing number: *131369045041  *
> Seller name or ID: *clothesline43
> * Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...41?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e96348c31*
> 
> Comments:*
> 
> Regarding color -- the tag appears to indicate that this would have been a 2007/2008 color, but the color code (6383) doesn't match anything I can find on this forum -- I checked Crimson, Eclipse, Pourpre, Tea, etc., and nothing matched exactly -- but maybe this is a function of the hardware?  (As shown in the eBay listing, the hardware is the dark oxidized color, almost metallic black.)  Does anyone have experience with this specific color code (could it be a variant of Eclipse or Tea, both of which start with 63--?), or is it perhaps a "red flag" of inauthenticity?
> 
> Regarding style -- the tag number seems to indicate the smaller Campana, as opposed to the slightly larger size (style code 124864), which I have in Ash Scuro.  Is this a function of the production year?  Or are both sizes still made?
> 
> I believe the (UK-based) seller is a secondhand store, so I'm not sure they'll have information about original purchase (or even the experience/expertise to know whether they are indeed selling an authentic bag).
> 
> *There are additional pictures in the listing*, but for convenience I am adding just the few that in my opinion are most critical for identification.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your help, I am so confused by these different style/color numbers and while I very much respect that a comprehensive list of those codes should not be posted here (lest we help counterfeiters in their manufacturing efforts), it does make it tough for a gal to figure out what she's looking at
> 
> s17.postimg.org/ii03fm2cf/IMG_0424.jpg
> 
> s18.postimg.org/dftu55dg9/IMG_0425.jpg
> 
> s13.postimg.org/le17pyq6v/IMG_0427.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/88muqsbg1/IMG_0433.jpg


----------



## gamene

Thanks so much septembersiren!

I did a little bit more digging on the seller and there is something that still seems like it could be fishy... the same exact bag was offered a month ago, and the winning bidder opened up an official dispute. The negative review (s)he left warned users not to be "fooled" by the images.

I wonder what this could have been about?? Perhaps the bag photographed is authentic, but the seller then *sent* something that wasn't?


----------



## septembersiren

it could be that the bag photographed is not the one you will receive 
if you have any miss givings 
don't buy 
campangas come up all the time 





gamene said:


> Thanks so much septembersiren!
> 
> I did a little bit more digging on the seller and there is something that still seems like it could be fishy... the same exact bag was offered a month ago, and the winning bidder opened up an official dispute. The negative review (s)he left warned users not to be "fooled" by the images.
> 
> I wonder what this could have been about?? Perhaps the bag photographed is authentic, but the seller then *sent* something that wasn't?


----------



## gamene

Thank you -- going to trust my gut on this one.  Sometimes legit sellers get 1 or 2 negative feedbacks out of every 100 because of a shipping problem, etc. -- but for there to have been a dispute filed for this EXACT bag just a month ago just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## hlee172

Hi! I'm a new member to the purseblog. I recently bought a large campana bag and I have a nagging feeling that the deal might've been too good to be true. Would appreciate your help in authenticating the bag.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Campana Bag 
Seller name or ID: private seller
Working Link to pictures: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2U4TuvzubmSWFZLdzdYVVFLMW8&usp=sharing
Comments: Thanks in advance! Really appreciate it


----------



## septembersiren

welcome to BV forum 
 authentic 





hlee172 said:


> Hi! I'm a new member to the purseblog. I recently bought a large campana bag and I have a nagging feeling that the deal might've been too good to be true. Would appreciate your help in authenticating the bag.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Campana Bag
> Seller name or ID: private seller
> Working Link to pictures: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B2U4TuvzubmSWFZLdzdYVVFLMW8&usp=sharing
> Comments: Thanks in advance! Really appreciate it


----------



## coolgrly

Hello, can you please authenticate this for me?  TIA.

*Item Name: *AUTHENTIC AND VERY PRETTY BOTTEGA VENETTA SHOULDER BAG
* Listing number: *171575528259*
 Seller name or ID:* javabeauty2012*
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-A...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f2b2cb43*
Comments:*


----------



## septembersiren

this is a vintage bag 
I don't see any warning signs 
but I don't have that much experience with vintage 
I would wait for Boxermom or Miss_Fancy_Bags to authenticate 
However from what I see it looks alright 







coolgrly said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this for me?  TIA.
> 
> *Item Name: *AUTHENTIC AND VERY PRETTY BOTTEGA VENETTA SHOULDER BAG
> * Listing number: *171575528259*
> Seller name or ID:* javabeauty2012*
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-A...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f2b2cb43*
> Comments:*


----------



## boxermom

coolgrly said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this for me?  TIA.
> 
> *Item Name: *AUTHENTIC AND VERY PRETTY BOTTEGA VENETTA SHOULDER BAG
> * Listing number: *171575528259*
> Seller name or ID:* javabeauty2012*
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-A...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f2b2cb43*
> Comments:*



This is authentic vintage. Yellow is back!


----------



## coolgrly

boxermom said:


> This is authentic vintage. Yellow is back!



Thank you boxermom and also septembersiren.  I know it shows quite a bit of wear but the starting price is enticing and the wear doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Imles

Hi... please help me authenticate this lovely blue BV messenger? TIA

Item Name: Auth New BOTTEGA VENETA Cobalt BLUE NAPPA Leather Crossbody Bag- Gorgeous!!
Listing number: 251748472240 
Seller name or ID: starshopper4u
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-BO...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9d60d5b0
Comments:


----------



## Baghera

Kindly authenticate this eBay listing

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Leather Bag ,unused Exc. Cond. *****Delivery within a week******
Listing number: 181607624802
Seller name or ID: bbbbestbuybrand
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181607624802?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  
I love the color of the leather but I don't think I have ever seen this style.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## H’sKisses

I wanted something totally different from this seller but came across this listing that I fell in love with... I had always wanted a large veneta since my medium is a bit too small for my needs and Camel is such a nice, neutral (although I'm still on the hunt for The Perfect Red bag).

As it was ending before I had a chance to post and hopefully get a response, I bit the bullet and placed my bid.

Hoping someone can confirm authenticity on this:

Item name: Auth Bottega Veneta Beige Woven Leather Single Strap Shoulder Bag e-7833

Listing number: 141496296912

Seller name or ID: astion-brandvalue01

Working link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/141496296912

I did try to do a search on this seller and I couldn't come up with any red flags... If needed, I can also post additional pictures when I receive the bag.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## boxermom

Imles said:


> Hi... please help me authenticate this lovely blue BV messenger? TIA
> 
> Item Name: Auth New BOTTEGA VENETA Cobalt BLUE NAPPA Leather Crossbody Bag- Gorgeous!!
> Listing number: 251748472240
> Seller name or ID: starshopper4u
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-BO...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9d60d5b0
> Comments:



We need more photos to authenticate this bag. You can read post #1 of this thread for a full explanation. Basically we need clear photos of the heatstamp on that leather patch inside the bag as well as both sides of the white authenticity tag (inside the zippered pocket). Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

Baghera said:


> Kindly authenticate this eBay listing
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Leather Bag ,unused Exc. Cond. *****Delivery within a week******
> Listing number: 181607624802
> Seller name or ID: bbbbestbuybrand
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181607624802?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> I love the color of the leather but I don't think I have ever seen this style.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



 I vaguely recall this bag from a few years ago. It's authentic.


----------



## boxermom

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I wanted something totally different from this seller but came across this listing that I fell in love with... I had always wanted a large veneta since my medium is a bit too small for my needs and Camel is such a nice, neutral (although I'm still on the hunt for The Perfect Red bag).
> 
> As it was ending before I had a chance to post and hopefully get a response, I bit the bullet and placed my bid.
> 
> Hoping someone can confirm authenticity on this:
> 
> Item name: Auth Bottega Veneta Beige Woven Leather Single Strap Shoulder Bag e-7833
> 
> Listing number: 141496296912
> 
> Seller name or ID: astion-brandvalue01
> 
> Working link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/141496296912
> 
> I did try to do a search on this seller and I couldn't come up with any red flags... If needed, I can also post additional pictures when I receive the bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Authentic; color is the beautiful Camel.


----------



## H’sKisses

boxermom said:


> Authentic; color is the beautiful Camel.




Thank you!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Please read post # 1 of this thread and ask the seller for the additonal pictures we require to authenticate 
the white tag 
the underside of the zipper pull etc. 




Imles said:


> Hi... please help me authenticate this lovely blue BV messenger? TIA
> 
> Item Name: Auth New BOTTEGA VENETA Cobalt BLUE NAPPA Leather Crossbody Bag- Gorgeous!!
> Listing number: 251748472240
> Seller name or ID: starshopper4u
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-BO...240?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9d60d5b0
> Comments:


----------



## Baghera

boxermom said:


> I vaguely recall this bag from a few years ago. It's authentic.


Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

Baghera said:


> Kindly authenticate this eBay listing
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Leather Bag ,unused Exc. Cond. *****Delivery within a week******
> Listing number: 181607624802
> Seller name or ID: bbbbestbuybrand
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181607624802?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> I love the color of the leather but I don't think I have ever seen this style.
> 
> Thank you for your help.





boxermom said:


> I vaguely recall this bag from a few years ago. It's authentic.


boxermom is much more knowledgeable than I, and I think this bag is from BV's version of beetlemania lol.  I think it's from that whole iridescent scarab beetle thing they had going on a few years ago.  If you can manage to search out some of those images, you might see the bag in question there.  That is, if I'm seeing the colour come through correctly on my monitor.

Of course I could be completely wrong.


----------



## MochaCake

Hello TPFers, I recently bought this bag from a private seller and I have some doubts with its authenticity. Pls let me know if this bag is authentic.
Item: Large Veneta Burnt Red
Photos: my own
Comments: the leather on the inner zipper pocket doesn't cover the entire zipper and the color of the zipper is not burnt red.


----------



## MochaCake

Sorry I have to upload the photos one by one.


----------



## MochaCake

Zipper pull with zipper that is not burnt red


----------



## MochaCake

Back side of the zipper pull of inner pocket


----------



## MochaCake

White tag


----------



## MochaCake

Serial number


----------



## MochaCake

Leather up close


----------



## MochaCake

The bag


----------



## boxermom

MochaCake said:


> Hello TPFers, I recently bought this bag from a private seller and I have some doubts with its authenticity. Pls let me know if this bag is authentic.
> Item: Large Veneta Burnt Red
> Photos: my own
> Comments: the leather on the inner zipper pocket doesn't cover the entire zipper and the color of the zipper is not burnt red.



I see what you're saying, but the details we look at for authenticity look good. I would say this is authentic. maybe BV has made a change in the zippers.


----------



## boxermom

Baghera said:


> Kindly authenticate this eBay listing
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Leather Bag ,unused Exc. Cond. *****Delivery within a week******
> Listing number: 181607624802
> Seller name or ID: bbbbestbuybrand
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181607624802?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> I love the color of the leather but I don't think I have ever seen this style.
> 
> Thank you for your help.





V0N1B2 said:


> boxermom is much more knowledgeable than I, and I think this bag is from BV's version of beetlemania lol.  I think it's from that whole iridescent scarab beetle thing they had going on a few years ago.  If you can manage to search out some of those images, you might see the bag in question there.  That is, if I'm seeing the colour come through correctly on my monitor.
> 
> Of course I could be completely wrong.



I had the same reaction as VON (almost no one knows more about BV than VON) when I saw this style. It is indeed from the *beetle* collection from Fall/Winter 2010/2011.  

This particular bag is called the Beetle Iridescent Nappa Cross Body Bag and originally sold for $2850.


----------



## MochaCake

boxermom said:


> I see what you're saying, but the details we look at for authenticity look good. I would say this is authentic. maybe BV has made a change in the zippers.



Thanks so much, boxermom! I finally got to exhale.


----------



## Baghera

boxermom said:


> I had the same reaction as VON (almost no one knows more about BV than VON) when I saw this style. It is indeed from the *beetle* collection from Fall/Winter 2010/2011.
> 
> This particular bag is called the Beetle Iridescent Nappa Cross Body Bag and originally sold for $2850.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Baghera

V0N1B2 said:


> boxermom is much more knowledgeable than I, and I think this bag is from BV's version of beetlemania lol.  I think it's from that whole iridescent scarab beetle thing they had going on a few years ago.  If you can manage to search out some of those images, you might see the bag in question there.  That is, if I'm seeing the colour come through correctly on my monitor.
> 
> Of course I could be completely wrong.


Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

I think the scarb collection was 2010


----------



## FUNker

Hi guys,

This is not from any listing, but could anyone help with these pictures?  T

he seller says that it is a crossbody/shoulder bag.  I'm not sure what the name of it is..

Thank you very much!

(I don't know why the image is so small, but if you click this link, the original size shows: http://i.imgur.com/1n08a6g.jpg)


----------



## boxermom

FUNker said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is not from any listing, but could anyone help with these pictures?  T
> 
> he seller says that it is a crossbody/shoulder bag.  I'm not sure what the name of it is..
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> (I don't know why the image is so small, but if you click this link, the original size shows: http://i.imgur.com/1n08a6g.jpg)



From what I can see, it's authentic later vintage. Is there a tag inside the bag that could be photographed? That would help. Bags from this time period usually didn't have style names.


----------



## Sarahhobo

hi, I'm new at this forum, can anyone please authenticate this BV bag for me, and sorry if I post incorrectly. Thank you. :help::help::help:

Item name : Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Brown Leather Italy Vintage K06150
Listing number : 331392947911
Seller ID : brand off jfa

Working link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/331392947911?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## boxermom

Sarahhobo said:


> hi, I'm new at this forum, can anyone please authenticate this BV bag for me, and sorry if I post incorrectly. Thank you. :help::help::help:
> 
> Item name : Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Brown Leather Italy Vintage K06150
> Listing number : 331392947911
> Seller ID : brand off jfa
> 
> Working link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/331392947911?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Welcome to Purse Forum!
This bag is authentic. It's fairly worn for just being 6 years old, so take that into consideration. Seller calls it vintage, but it's not old enough to be vintage.


----------



## Sarahhobo

thank you,


----------



## Baghera

Kindly authenticate the green veneta from eBay

Item name: Bottega Veneta Hobo BAG TOTE purse new ret $2730 intrecciato WOVEN mint green
Listing number: 281525953598
Seller ID:  villapinar
working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...pb=14&&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&autorefresh=true

Comment:
is this the color menthe (which is a darker green and not mint green)?

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## boxermom

Baghera said:


> Kindly authenticate the green veneta from eBay
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Hobo BAG TOTE purse new ret $2730 intrecciato WOVEN mint green
> Listing number: 281525953598
> Seller ID:  villapinar
> working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...pb=14&&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&autorefresh=true
> 
> Comment:
> is this the color menthe (which is a darker green and not mint green)?
> 
> Your help is appreciated.



Authentic. I think the color might be Forest.  (certainly wouldn't describe it as mint green which makes me think pastel)


----------



## Baghera

boxermom said:


> Authentic. I think the color might be Forest.  (certainly wouldn't describe it as mint green which makes me think pastel)


Thank you very much


----------



## V0N1B2

Baghera said:


> Kindly authenticate the green veneta from eBay
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Hobo BAG TOTE purse new ret $2730 intrecciato WOVEN mint green
> Listing number: 281525953598
> Seller ID:  villapinar
> working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...pb=14&&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&autorefresh=true
> 
> Comment:
> is this the color menthe (which is a darker green and not mint green)?
> 
> Your help is appreciated.





boxermom said:


> Authentic. I think the color might be Forest.  (certainly wouldn't describe it as mint green which makes me think pastel)



BV did a colour called Menthe for Resort/Cruise 2013 
I thought at first it was Torrent but when I saw the tag, I knew it couldn't be. 
I also picture pastels when I think of mint green.  That and grasshoppers (the drink)


----------



## boxermom

Baghera said:


> Kindly authenticate the green veneta from eBay
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Hobo BAG TOTE purse new ret $2730 intrecciato WOVEN mint green
> Listing number: 281525953598
> Seller ID:  villapinar
> working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...pb=14&&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&autorefresh=true
> 
> Comment:
> is this the color menthe (which is a darker green and not mint green)?
> 
> Your help is appreciated.



VON mentioned the Menthe color from 2013--I found it in the catalog and from the photos it looks a bit light to be the green in the bag you asked about. But photography is hard (for me, at least) and I always have a hard time getting the photos to show the true color.


----------



## Baghera

V0N1B2 said:


> BV did a colour called Menthe for Resort/Cruise 2013
> I thought at first it was Torrent but when I saw the tag, I knew it couldn't be.
> I also picture pastels when I think of mint green.  That and grasshoppers (the drink)


thank you


----------



## Baghera

boxermom said:


> VON mentioned the Menthe color from 2013--I found it in the catalog and from the photos it looks a bit light to be the green in the bag you asked about. But photography is hard (for me, at least) and I always have a hard time getting the photos to show the true color.


thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

Yes! The eBay listing makes the colour look really drab. Menthe is a much nicer green IMO. 
I'm sorry I can't link from my iPad but there is a real life (not stock) photo of it in the resort 2013 thread in the reference library of the colour Menthe. 
It might be one of those chameleon colours that photographs differently depending on flash, lighting conditions etc. 
There is an Absinthe Roma on Yoogis right now that looks blech, yet Absinthe is a much nicer colour in person.  Maybe this bag is like that too?

PS: no presents for BV this season unless they change the tags back


----------



## FUNker

Hello,

I could only find this tag,  Do you know how old this bag is (approximately) and price? 

Thank you so much for your help!!







boxermom said:


> From what I can see, it's authentic later vintage. Is there a tag inside the bag that could be photographed? That would help. Bags from this time period usually didn't have style names.


----------



## boxermom

FUNker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I could only find this tag,  Do you know how old this bag is (approximately) and price?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!



Bags with this brass plaque didn't have cloth authenticity tags. I'd guess it was made before the mid-to-late 1990's. I don't believe the dust bag is the one the bag originally came in, but that happens all the time--dust bags get separated from the bags.

So the bag is at least 16 years old. I have no idea what the value is. Personally I'd guess $400 or less, but it's nearly impossible to tell without seeing the bag in person and examining its condition.


----------



## FUNker

Thank you SO much for your help! You are awesome



boxermom said:


> Bags with this brass plaque didn't have cloth authenticity tags. I'd guess it was made before the mid-to-late 1990's. I don't believe the dust bag is the one the bag originally came in, but that happens all the time--dust bags get separated from the bags.
> 
> So the bag is at least 16 years old. I have no idea what the value is. Personally I'd guess $400 or less, but it's nearly impossible to tell without seeing the bag in person and examining its condition.


----------



## chloe_chan

Hi, 

I am new to this forum, and would like to authenticate my Intrecciato Light Calf Sloane Bag in Gray. Thank a lot.


----------



## boxermom

chloe_chan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and would like to authenticate my Intrecciato Light Calf Sloane Bag in Gray. Thank a lot.



Welcome to the Purse Forum!

Beautiful photos. Did I miss one with the heatstamp?  Otherwise, everything looks authentic and I would bet that it is authentic. We usually like to see the font/heatstamp from the inside of the bag, though, if you can post that photo.


----------



## chloe_chan

Are you referring to this? Thanks for your great help!


----------



## boxermom

chloe_chan said:


> Are you referring to this? Thanks for your great help!



Yes, that's the heatstamp/font. The bag is definitely authentic.


----------



## nobutty

Anyone seen this noe bag before? Seller claims it's BV but it looks more like an LV... Thanks in advance!


----------



## boxermom

nobutty said:


> Anyone seen this noe bag before? Seller claims it's BV but it looks more like an LV... Thanks in advance!



I'm not sure--I'd have to see a close up clear photo of the brass plaque in the one photo and a close up of the zipper pull (including back side).

This is a common style going back to when I was in middle school. We called them bucket bags back then, so many designers have made something similar.


----------



## sasquaty

Hi,
I recently won this item. It has not shipped as I requested she not ship until Friday, after the holiday. She also offers a 14 day hassle free return policy so took a chance. I just want to confirm it is authentic. She does mention that the measurements of the actual bag don't seem to correspond with the dimensions the BV website gives for the Medium a Belly so wasn't sure if that was an issue. Her dimensions are larger but the code seems to correspond with the medium not large. Thanks so much. Happy Holidays!!


Title: AUTH. BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO M / LARGE BROWN WOVEN LEATHER HOBO 2010 Model

Listing Number:  191450084970

Seller: jennifercatstevens
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BOTTEG...JBxQFVqhwx6bkvK4f9vlM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## nobutty

boxermom said:


> I'm not sure--I'd have to see a close up clear photo of the brass plaque in the one photo and a close up of the zipper pull (including back side).
> 
> This is a common style going back to when I was in middle school. We called them bucket bags back then, so many designers have made something similar.


wow thx for your amazing reply! I'll check with the seller to see whether there are more close-up pics. Wish you a merry holiday!


----------



## boxermom

sasquaty said:


> Hi,
> I recently won this item. It has not shipped as I requested she not ship until Friday, after the holiday. She also offers a 14 day hassle free return policy so took a chance. I just want to confirm it is authentic. She does mention that the measurements of the actual bag don't seem to correspond with the dimensions the BV website gives for the Medium a Belly so wasn't sure if that was an issue. Her dimensions are larger but the code seems to correspond with the medium not large. Thanks so much. Happy Holidays!!
> 
> 
> Title: AUTH. BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO M / LARGE BROWN WOVEN LEATHER HOBO 2010 Model
> 
> Listing Number:  191450084970
> 
> Seller: jennifercatstevens
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BOTTEG...JBxQFVqhwx6bkvK4f9vlM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



You're smart to notice differences between the bag sold and the *standard*. This style of bag can vary slightly--they're handmade and measuring them is tricky. My large Venetas often don't measure what the BV site says the dimensions are.

Having said all that, it's authentic. My favorite color--Ebano!


----------



## sasquaty

Thanks so much. I'm just hoping it isn't too big because the medium is a perfect size for me.

Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic ebano large belly veneta







sasquaty said:


> Hi,
> I recently won this item. It has not shipped as I requested she not ship until Friday, after the holiday. She also offers a 14 day hassle free return policy so took a chance. I just want to confirm it is authentic. She does mention that the measurements of the actual bag don't seem to correspond with the dimensions the BV website gives for the Medium a Belly so wasn't sure if that was an issue. Her dimensions are larger but the code seems to correspond with the medium not large. Thanks so much. Happy Holidays!!
> 
> 
> Title: AUTH. BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO M / LARGE BROWN WOVEN LEATHER HOBO 2010 Model
> 
> Listing Number:  191450084970
> 
> Seller: jennifercatstevens
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BOTTEG...JBxQFVqhwx6bkvK4f9vlM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## eyaf

Dear authenticators, can you please help with this bag.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brown Leather Silver-Tone Chain-link Woven Small Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 161386015581
Seller name or ID: luxury.garage.sale
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...n-link-Woven-Small-Shoulder-Bag-/161386015581
Comments: If it is authentic, when do you think this bag was made?

Thanks a lot and happy holidays!


----------



## ReeechBeeetch

My first post ever. Kindly help me authenticate this bag. I don't know how to post photos straight to the forum via the iPad so I uploaded it in this site. Again, these are my own photos. Thank you in advance!

Listing number: 64342804
Seller name or ID: Reeech Beeetch
Working link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...s=Bottega&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1
Comments: The lighting is yellow so the bag appears brownish, but is black in actual. No cloth tag inside the pocket.


----------



## boxermom

eyaf said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please help with this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brown Leather Silver-Tone Chain-link Woven Small Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 161386015581
> Seller name or ID: luxury.garage.sale
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...n-link-Woven-Small-Shoulder-Bag-/161386015581
> Comments: If it is authentic, when do you think this bag was made?
> 
> Thanks a lot and happy holidays!



I believe it's authentic. It was made sometime from the late 1990's-about 2000, no later than that.


----------



## boxermom

ReeechBeeetch said:


> My first post ever. Kindly help me authenticate this bag. I don't know how to post photos straight to the forum via the iPad so I uploaded it in this site. Again, these are my own photos. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Listing number: 64342804
> Seller name or ID: Reeech Beeetch
> Working link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...s=Bottega&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1
> Comments: The lighting is yellow so the bag appears brownish, but is black in actual. No cloth tag inside the pocket.



Welcome to Purse Forum!  Unfortunately, in my opinion this bag is a fake.


----------



## evlim

Happy New Year everyone. 

I am new in Purse Forum and this is my first posting 

Would like help to authenticate this Bottega Veneta Continental Wallet in Tourmaline. I plan to buy this from an online seller in Singapore. 

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## news2me

Happy New Year and best wishes to the tireless and generous altruists of this thread. 
Please help me authenticate this bag:

Item name:BV purple leather large shoulder bag
Listing number: 121529625359
Seller name: astion-brandvalue01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...359?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4bbaeb0f

Also, would it be possible to find out the original BV color for this bag? I so hope it's quetsche.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## boxermom

evlim said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> 
> I am new in Purse Forum and this is my first posting
> 
> Would like help to authenticate this Bottega Veneta Continental Wallet in Tourmaline. I plan to buy this from an online seller in Singapore.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



In my opinion this is authentic.

Welcome to Purse Forum!


----------



## boxermom

news2me said:


> Happy New Year and best wishes to the tireless and generous altruists of this thread.
> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item name:BV purple leather large shoulder bag
> Listing number: 121529625359
> Seller name: astion-brandvalue01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...359?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4bbaeb0f
> 
> Also, would it be possible to find out the original BV color for this bag? I so hope it's quetsche.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I believe this is authentic. The new tag codes don't give us the color but Quetsche is a very dark purple so it's very possible this bag is Quetsche.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Happy New Year!

Please help me authenticate this bag:


Item name:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Leather Intrecciat&#8203;o Shoulder Bag Bordeaux


Listing number: Number251763551634

Seller name: brandoff

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251763551634?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

There's no picture posted of the white tag inside - would there have been one on this?  The bag looks like an older style. 

TIA!


----------



## evlim

boxermom said:


> In my opinion this is authentic.
> 
> Welcome to Purse Forum!



Thank you so much. 

However, the zipper looks different - knot leather rather than tab. Could it be from many season back?


----------



## news2me

boxermom said:


> I believe this is authentic. The new tag codes don't give us the color but Quetsche is a very dark purple so it's very possible this bag is Quetsche.



Thanks, boxermom. I appreciate your quick response.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

One more, please. 

Item name:  Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Shoulder Bag Nero Black lambskin w Chain Straps

Listing number: 321630001568

Seller name: mouseptrolix

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321630001568?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## grietje

news2me said:


> Happy New Year and best wishes to the tireless and generous altruists of this thread.
> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item name:BV purple leather large shoulder bag
> Listing number: 121529625359
> Seller name: astion-brandvalue01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...359?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4bbaeb0f
> 
> Also, would it be possible to find out the original BV color for this bag? I so hope it's quetsche.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Ask your BV SA to run the serial number through their system. The number contains information to identify the style and color.  It's tricky because you are looking at a used item but he/she might do it.


----------



## boxermom

Buckeyemommy said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> Item name:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Leather Intrecciat&#8203;o Shoulder Bag Bordeaux
> 
> 
> Listing number: Number251763551634
> 
> Seller name: brandoff
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/251763551634?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> There's no picture posted of the white tag inside - would there have been one on this?  The bag looks like an older style.
> 
> TIA!



It may be too old to have a cloth tag. However there should be some sort of font of the brand name either stamped inside the bag or on a metal plaque. We need to see a photo of that for us to authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

Buckeyemommy said:


> One more, please.
> 
> Item name:  Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Shoulder Bag Nero Black lambskin w Chain Straps
> 
> Listing number: 321630001568
> 
> Seller name: mouseptrolix
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321630001568?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



this is authentic


----------



## Buckeyemommy

boxermom said:


> this is authentic




Thank you for both responses!  Will try to get pic of stamp.


----------



## news2me

grietje said:


> Ask your BV SA to run the serial number through their system. The number contains information to identify the style and color.  It's tricky because you are looking at a used item but he/she might do it.


Great idea. I'll try it.


----------



## izumi1460

Happy New Year everyone!

I'm looking for a b'day present for my sis and found this on e-bay, but I'm a bit nervous about the authenticity so would like to seek advice. Cross fingers it's real. Thank you so much!! 

Item Name: NWT BOTTEGA VENETA CLASSIC WOVEN LEATHER HOT PINK ROSA SHOCK SHOULDER HOBO BAG
Listing number: 331426968024
Seller name or ID: luxuryonbudget
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BOTTEGA...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2a9631d8
Comments: Thank you so much!


----------



## farham

OK, so I have already bought this clutch but am now having some doubts about authenticity and would appreciate your input!!!
Thanks!


Item name: Excellent condition RARE black Bottega long knot clutch purse with brass detail!
Listing Number: 131386456604
Seller Name: hikarukobaby 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-c...1AXDhh8HESO2ZkXlQSi5U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Here are some pics I took myself:


----------



## boxermom

izumi1460 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> I'm looking for a b'day present for my sis and found this on e-bay, but I'm a bit nervous about the authenticity so would like to seek advice. Cross fingers it's real. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: NWT BOTTEGA VENETA CLASSIC WOVEN LEATHER HOT PINK ROSA SHOCK SHOULDER HOBO BAG
> Listing number: 331426968024
> Seller name or ID: luxuryonbudget
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BOTTEGA...024?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2a9631d8
> Comments: Thank you so much!



this is authentic


----------



## boxermom

farham said:


> OK, so I have already bought this clutch but am now having some doubts about authenticity and would appreciate your input!!!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item name: Excellent condition RARE black Bottega long knot clutch purse with brass detail!
> Listing Number: 131386456604
> Seller Name: hikarukobaby
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-c...1AXDhh8HESO2ZkXlQSi5U%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Here are some pics I took myself:



I'm undecided on this. At first glance it appears to be genuine, but some of the weave appears to be *off*.

*Let's hope other Knot owners will offer opinions.*


----------



## izumi1460

boxermom said:


> this is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## JFP

Hi, just wondering if someone can authenticate this wallet:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta VN Intrecciato Continental Wallet Fume
Listing number:67679
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile 
Working Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-VN-Intrecciato-Continental-Wallet-Fume-67679

Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

JFP said:


> Hi, just wondering if someone can authenticate this wallet:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta VN Intrecciato Continental Wallet Fume
> Listing number:67679
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Working Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/BOTTEGA-VENETA-VN-Intrecciato-Continental-Wallet-Fume-67679
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## Baghera

Please authenticate this large green veneta.

Item name: NWT Bottega Veneta Large Intrecciato Leather Hobo Mint Green
Listing no.: 281552431139
Seller name: bluesalmon
Working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418dd52823

Comments:  seller sent me pictures of the authenticity tag that I will add in a separate post.  I think this is a good price for a large veneta if it is authentic.

Thank you.


----------



## Baghera

And the front of the tag


----------



## boxermom

Baghera said:


> And the front of the tag



It's authentic. thanks for the photos of the tag.


----------



## JFP

boxermom said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Baghera

boxermom said:


> It's authentic. thanks for the photos of the tag.


Thank you very much.


----------



## lisabrock

Today I purchased a second hand Bottega Veneta bag. It is a black crossbody bag with a diamond stamped material. The bag has a gold zipper piece with a black tassle of the same type of material. The inside material is quite worn and the inside of the pocket is almost of a taffeta type of material. The metal plate on the inside is gold and it says Bottega Veneta made in Italy but, the inside of the pocket behind where the metal plate is you can see in between the pocket material and the metal plate there is a tag and it is the BV symbol inside of a circle inside the circle says Bottega Veneta and the circle is surrounded by the link type of design. The bottom of the tassled zipped which is located on the inside of the bag says riri swiss m4. The zipper that closes the pocket is a tear drop shape with the BV logo. The strap is attached to one side of the bag and it goes through the material and is knotted through another opening. Where can I post this information so that I can add pictures and have some tell me what purse this is and if it is authenticate? Any information is helpful!


----------



## V0N1B2

lisabrock said:


> Today I purchased a second hand Bottega Veneta bag. It is a black crossbody bag with a diamond stamped material. The bag has a gold zipper piece with a black tassle of the same type of material. The inside material is quite worn and the inside of the pocket is almost of a taffeta type of material. The metal plate on the inside is gold and it says Bottega Veneta made in Italy but, the inside of the pocket behind where the metal plate is you can see in between the pocket material and the metal plate there is a tag and it is the BV symbol inside of a circle inside the circle says Bottega Veneta and the circle is surrounded by the link type of design. The bottom of the tassled zipped which is located on the inside of the bag says riri swiss m4. The zipper that closes the pocket is a tear drop shape with the BV logo. The strap is attached to one side of the bag and it goes through the material and is knotted through another opening. Where can I post this information so that I can add pictures and have some tell me what purse this is and if it is authenticate? Any information is helpful!


You can post the pictures right here. The pictures required are on page 1 of this thread. 
Sounds like it could be a vintage bag. Boxemom is great with those, hopefully she will be able to help you.


----------



## lisabrock

Thank you!! I appreciate your help!


----------



## lisabrock

*Item Name: I am unsure
 Seller name or ID: Purchased second hand
 Working Link to pictures: I have attached them
 Comments: It seems that the zippers match up, the bag interior is in very bad shape. The girl I bought it from said it was her grandmother's and she didn't know much besides that. The inside of the pocket is a tag between the metal plate and the lining of the pocket. I am uncertain of the name of the bag or if it is authenticate. The inside zipper says 'riri swiss m4'. Any assistance is very appreciated.*


----------



## boxermom

lisabrock said:


> *Item Name: I am unsure
> Seller name or ID: Purchased second hand
> Working Link to pictures: I have attached them
> Comments: It seems that the zippers match up, the bag interior is in very bad shape. The girl I bought it from said it was her grandmother's and she didn't know much besides that. The inside of the pocket is a tag between the metal plate and the lining of the pocket. I am uncertain of the name of the bag or if it is authenticate. The inside zipper says 'riri swiss m4'. Any assistance is very appreciated.*



This is authentic vintage BV. The exterior shows the stamped material so it's probably from the very popular Marco Polo collection sold in the 1990's. BV still uses this pattern in some of their styles today so it's held it's popularity.

Interiors can take a beating. I once had a ball point pen terribly mark up the inside of a bag. I paid to have it relined but it cost me $200. The older linings sometimes peeled since they were a different material than today's bags have.


----------



## lisabrock

boxermom said:


> This is authentic vintage BV. The exterior shows the stamped material so it's probably from the very popular Marco Polo collection sold in the 1990's. BV still uses this pattern in some of their styles today so it's held it's popularity.
> 
> Interiors can take a beating. I once had a ball point pen terribly mark up the inside of a bag. I paid to have it relined but it cost me $200. The older linings sometimes peeled since they were a different material than today's bags have.



Thank you so much!! Do you happen to know the value of the bag? I would like to get it relined but I don't want to pay more than what the bag is worth. Also, so you know why there isn't a serial for it?


----------



## boxermom

lisabrock said:


> Thank you so much!! Do you happen to know the value of the bag? I would like to get it relined but I don't want to pay more than what the bag is worth. Also, so you know why there isn't a serial for it?



BV didn't always put serial numbers in their bags. The vintage bags didn't have numbers. Value is subjective. Personally, considering the poor condition of the lining, I wouldn't think it's worth more than $250. For a re-lining, you might check with a leather repair shop and see what they would charge to re-line it. BV will charge almost the value of the bag.


----------



## lisabrock

boxermom said:


> BV didn't always put serial numbers in their bags. The vintage bags didn't have numbers. Value is subjective. Personally, considering the poor condition of the lining, I wouldn't think it's worth more than $250. For a re-lining, you might check with a leather repair shop and see what they would charge to re-line it. BV will charge almost the value of the bag.


 Thank you so much for the help. My last public question because I don't have personal message yet. Do you think if I reach out to a leather repair shop or a handbag repair place to have it re-lined instead of BV, that the bag will lose it's value?


----------



## smooches2608

hi! please help if this is authentic 
item: medium veneta in fraise
seller: fashionphile
photos: my own

thank you so much in advance!


----------



## boxermom

lisabrock said:


> Thank you so much for the help. My last public question because I don't have personal message yet. Do you think if I reach out to a leather repair shop or a handbag repair place to have it re-lined instead of BV, that the bag will lose it's value?



I'm not a seller so I can't say. There are a few members here who do some BV sales--maybe they could comment?


----------



## boxermom

smooches2608 said:


> hi! please help if this is authentic
> item: medium veneta in fraise
> seller: fashionphile
> photos: my own
> 
> thank you so much in advance!



this is gorgeous and authentic! I love this color.


----------



## smooches2608

boxermom said:


> this is gorgeous and authentic! I love this color.


thank you so much boxer mom, i really appreciate it!  
i love this color too, bv really does make gorgeous reds


----------



## JMASS76

Hello! Thank you for hopefully helping me out. I came across this bag in a thrift store (I couldn't believe it!). Anyway, thought you guys might be able to help me out with authentication. There are no tags or identification besides the metal plate and snap. Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

JMASS76 said:


> Hello! Thank you for hopefully helping me out. I came across this bag in a thrift store (I couldn't believe it!). Anyway, thought you guys might be able to help me out with authentication. There are no tags or identification besides the metal plate and snap. Thanks!



You lucky girl!!! This is authentic vintage BV, one of the oldest (my favorite vintage for BV) made. The leather they used then was thinner and unless it was abused, it became so soft and silky to the touch. The style is classic and it looks to be in excellent condition.  Congratulations!

And welcome to Purse Forum!


----------



## JMASS76

boxermom said:


> You lucky girl!!! This is authentic vintage BV, one of the oldest (my favorite vintage for BV) made. The leather they used then was thinner and unless it was abused, it became so soft and silky to the touch. The style is classic and it looks to be in excellent condition.  Congratulations!
> 
> And welcome to Purse Forum!



I'm actually a guy, but I buy handbags for the wife! Ha! So any idea on its age or do they use model names or anything like that? I was thinking about cleaning it, but a lot of times they say not to clean vintage items. That is so cool that it is authentic! I believe I paid $1.50 for it! Amazing luck!


----------



## snoesje

I just found this one on ebay. guess you need more pictures :shame:

item name: bottega veneta montaigne
seller: moscardina
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Montai...1783082590?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a9f70f25e
item number:251783082590


----------



## boxermom

JMASS76 said:


> I'm actually a guy, but I buy handbags for the wife! Ha! So any idea on its age or do they use model names or anything like that? I was thinking about cleaning it, but a lot of times they say not to clean vintage items. That is so cool that it is authentic! I believe I paid $1.50 for it! Amazing luck!



Your lucky wife!!! You have a good eye. My best guess is that it's from the 1970's, so it's about 40 years old. It looks great so I'd be tempted to leave it alone unless you use a gentle leather moisturizer if it feels like it needs it. In the photos, it looks great. 

Back then they didn't have style names. I paid $500+ for a bag similar to this because I wanted it so much. (I overpaid, but it was beautiful).


----------



## boxermom

snoesje said:


> I just found this one on ebay. guess you need more pictures :shame:
> 
> item name: bottega veneta montaigne
> seller: moscardina
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Borsa-Montai...1783082590?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3a9f70f25e
> item number:251783082590



Can you get a photo from the seller of the white authenticity tag? It's found inside the zippered pocket. Then we'll know more about the bag. Thanks.


----------



## JMASS76

boxermom said:


> Your lucky wife!!! You have a good eye. My best guess is that it's from the 1970's, so it's about 40 years old. It looks great so I'd be tempted to leave it alone unless you use a gentle leather moisturizer if it feels like it needs it. In the photos, it looks great.
> 
> Back then they didn't have style names. I paid $500+ for a bag similar to this because I wanted it so much. (I overpaid, but it was beautiful).




Thanks for the info! I'm glad there are experts out there!


----------



## Lala-purse

Hi please authenticate this BV for me
Style: montaigne in black
Seller : Rewind Vintage (UK)
Item number : Product Code: CSRABVB
Pics: from seller


Product verification code (cant upload the pic) is : 
173398 V0082 1000-  EPEV 2007 614 A

http://shop.rewindvintage.co.uk/product_p/csrabvb.htm

http://shop.rewindvintage.co.uk/product_p/csrabvb.htm
http://shop.rewindvintage.co.uk/product_p/csrabvb.htm


----------



## kat99

Hi, could anyone help with this please? I've never seen one in red but I've been looking for a while...thank you!

Item: Medium Cabat
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-cabat-red-67461


----------



## boxermom

Moq87 said:


> Hi please authenticate this BV for me
> Style: montaigne in black
> Seller : Rewind Vintage (UK)
> Item number : Product Code: CSRABVB
> Pics: from seller
> 
> 
> Product verification code (cant upload the pic) is :
> 173398 V0082 1000-  EPEV 2007 614 A
> 
> http://shop.rewindvintage.co.uk/product_p/csrabvb.htm
> 
> http://shop.rewindvintage.co.uk/product_p/csrabvb.htm
> http://shop.rewindvintage.co.uk/product_p/csrabvb.htm



authentic


----------



## boxermom

kat99 said:


> Hi, could anyone help with this please? I've never seen one in red but I've been looking for a while...thank you!
> 
> Item: Medium Cabat
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-cabat-red-67461



authentic--Fashionphile has their bags authenticated before putting them up for sale.


----------



## lee23

Hi! Can I get this wonderful little clutch authenticated? I'd also appreciate any info such as style name, leather type and color, if possible. Much thanks in advance!


----------



## boxermom

lee23 said:


> Hi! Can I get this wonderful little clutch authenticated? I'd also appreciate any info such as style name, leather type and color, if possible. Much thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2860497
> 
> View attachment 2860498
> 
> View attachment 2860499
> 
> View attachment 2860500
> 
> View attachment 2860501
> 
> View attachment 2860502



It's authentic. I don't know the style name. Color is Eclipse and I think the leather might be goatskin. As the tag says, it's from 2008 (Fall-Winter 2008/2009) collection.


----------



## lee23

Thank you very much, boxermom!


----------



## lee23

Can I also have this clutch authenticated? The only identifying mark I can find is the logo plate. Thanks!


----------



## boxermom

lee23 said:


> Can I also have this clutch authenticated? The only identifying mark I can find is the logo plate. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2862410
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862411
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862412
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862413
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862414



Authentic vintage


----------



## chausseau

Hi experts!

Please help me with this bag, does it appear authentic to you?
Thank you very much!

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta "The Knot" Clutch* 
Listing number:* 271739238558  * 
Seller name or ID: **pixyloxx 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/271739238558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:* Thank you very much!


----------



## lee23

Thank you once again, boxermom!


----------



## boxermom

chausseau said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Please help me with this bag, does it appear authentic to you?
> Thank you very much!
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta "The Knot" Clutch*
> Listing number:* 271739238558  *
> Seller name or ID: **pixyloxx
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/271739238558?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:* Thank you very much!



I believe it's authentic


----------



## bagreedy

snoesje said:


> I just found this one on ebay. guess you need more pictures :shame:
> 
> item name: bottega veneta veneta ruffle
> seller: snat2983
> link:   http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151553143769
> item number: 151553143769
> 
> Also, I was wondering if the name of the color is Vadlo as indicated on the tag. I tried googling but, couldn't anything for the name.


----------



## 268eddie

Hi all! Please kindly authenticate this bag.  I found a link to Fashionpile page on the exact same bag that was sold.  I believe it is called "BV buffalo leather shoulder bag" in stone colour.  Hope the link works.  Thank you!


Style: BV buffalo leather shoulder bag
Seller: Eddy Yu
Item number: - 
Pics: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007752915425&sk=photos&collection_token=100007752915425%3A2305272732%3A69&set=a.1542284986039917.1073741829.100007752915425&type=3


----------



## chausseau

boxermom said:


> I believe it's authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## boxermom

bagreedy said:


> snoesje said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found this one on ebay. guess you need more pictures :shame:
> 
> item name: bottega veneta veneta ruffle
> seller: snat2983
> link:   http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151553143769
> item number: 151553143769
> 
> Also, I was wondering if the name of the color is Vadlo as indicated on the tag. I tried googling but, couldn't anything for the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is authentic. The code on the sales tag represents the leather/treatment used in the bag. The codes no longer tell us the color. If I recall correctly, this color is Fraise. I've looked in my catalogs and must be blind because I can't find it, but I know I've seen this bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## boxermom

268eddie said:


> Hi all! Please kindly authenticate this bag.  I found a link to Fashionpile page on the exact same bag that was sold.  I believe it is called "BV buffalo leather shoulder bag" in stone colour.  Hope the link works.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> Style: BV buffalo leather shoulder bag
> Seller: Eddy Yu
> Item number: -
> Pics: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007752915425&sk=photos&collection_token=100007752915425%3A2305272732%3A69&set=a.1542284986039917.1073741829.100007752915425&type=3



The link goes to a page with no photos. Is there any other link you can use?

Welcome to Purse Forum


----------



## bagreedy

boxermom said:


> bagreedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is authentic. The code on the sales tag represents the leather/treatment used in the bag. The codes no longer tell us the color. If I recall correctly, this color is Fraise. I've looked in my catalogs and must be blind because I can't find it, but I know I've seen this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Is Fraise a blue based Red?
Click to expand...


----------



## V0N1B2

268eddie said:


> Hi all! Please kindly authenticate this bag.  I found a link to Fashionpile page on the exact same bag that was sold.  I believe it is called "BV buffalo leather shoulder bag" in stone colour.  Hope the link works.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> Style: BV buffalo leather shoulder bag
> Seller: Eddy Yu
> Item number: -
> Pics: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007752915425&sk=photos&collection_token=100007752915425%3A2305272732%3A69&set=a.1542284986039917.1073741829.100007752915425&type=3


Are you maybe asking about the Safari Ricamato Patchwork Veneta?
It was part of the Cruise 2011 Collection.



boxermom said:


> This is authentic. The code on the sales tag represents the leather/treatment used in the bag. The codes no longer tell us the color. If I recall correctly, this color is Fraise. I've looked in my catalogs and must be blind because I can't find it, but I know I've seen this bag.


There's is a picture of one in Fraise in the reference library. It's next to one in Electrique (I think?). In the Special/Seasonal Veneta thread


----------



## boxermom

bagreedy said:


> boxermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Is Fraise a blue based Red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen it in person once and I didn't think it had the look of a blue-based red. It seemed lighter to me.
> 
> *Maybe those who have Fraise can comment.*
Click to expand...


----------



## grietje

boxermom said:


> bagreedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen it in person once and I didn't think it had the look of a blue-based red. It seemed lighter to me.
> 
> *Maybe those who have Fraise can comment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagreedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boxermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Is Fraise a blue based Red?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was somewhere between a raspberry and dusty red.  I can see a bit of blue in it but more than anything it had a softness to it.  It was stunning in a Cabat. I fear it might be too pink oriented for you.  Aren't you looking for a true blue based red?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bagreedy

grietje said:


> boxermom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagreedy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was somewhere between a raspberry and dusty red.  I can see a bit of blue in it but more than anything it had a softness to it.  It was stunning in a Cabat. I fear it might be too pink oriented for you.  Aren't you looking for a true blue based red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to chase a bag I purchased and returned last season thinking it wasn't the color for me but, now that color  has been haunting me. I just looked at a picture of the tag from when I had it and it was Fraise. The pics of the Fraise I had look brighter than the ones from this ebay listing and I'm trying to avoid a darker red(I have too many ruby/burgundy bags). My concern is more about the ebay listing and it looks darker in the pictures provided.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## bagreedy

I'm going to move my color discussion to the ID this BV bag thread. Please help me in that thread with identifying  the color.


----------



## Une_passante

Hi,

Could you please help me with this bag? This would be my first BV
Item: Bottega Veneta Nero large Veneta hobo 
Seller:ctho4736
Item number: 261732907319
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...-Excellent-Condition-Retail-2300/261732907319
Comment: I already bought the bag as the seller seemed trustworthy but I would appreciate if you could take a look for my own peace of mind.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## boxermom

Une_passante said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me with this bag? This would be my first BV
> Item: Bottega Veneta Nero large Veneta hobo
> Seller:ctho4736
> Item number: 261732907319
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...-Excellent-Condition-Retail-2300/261732907319
> Comment: I already bought the bag as the seller seemed trustworthy but I would appreciate if you could take a look for my own peace of mind.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



This is authentic--congratulations on your first BV!


----------



## Une_passante

boxermom said:


> This is authentic--congratulations on your first BV!


Boxemom, thank you sooooo much for looking at this tonight!
You have just made me a very happy woman : )


----------



## ExBagHag

I have a question.  I have recently become intrigued by the BV briefcase.  On a woman I find it pretty sexy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




As I look at them on eBay I notice most sellers are from Japan.  The listings all state the bag is slightly used.  All Japanese sellers also seem to put a style code in their listing. 

Are there any Japan based sellers that are legit?


----------



## boxermom

^I'm sure there are. This should probably be posted as a new thread in the BV Shopping section.

There is also a *sticky* thread in this section about reliable sellers, so check that out for possible sellers.


----------



## ExBagHag

Thank you boxer mom.  I'll check it out.


----------



## 268eddie

boxermom said:


> The link goes to a page with no photos. Is there any other link you can use?
> 
> Welcome to Purse Forum


 

Thanks! Sorry about the link - I think it can only be opened when you are logged into FB.  So here it is, I posted it on ebay so the link should be easily accessed now.
Thank you!


Hi all! Please kindly authenticate this bag.  I found a link to Fashionphile page on the exact same bag that was sold.  I believe it is called "BV buffalo leather shoulder bag" in stone colour.  Hope the link works.  Thank you!


 Style: BV buffalo leather shoulder bag
 Seller: 268eddie
 Item number: 131407570400
 Pics: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131407570400?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## 268eddie

ExBagHag said:


> I have a question.  I have recently become intrigued by the BV briefcase.  On a woman I find it pretty sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865747
> 
> 
> As I look at them on eBay I notice most sellers are from Japan.  The listings all state the bag is slightly used.  All Japanese sellers also seem to put a style code in their listing.
> 
> Are there any Japan based sellers that are legit?




Hi I live in Hong Kong and can tell you that second hand designer selling is VERY popular in Japan.  Mainly because the Japanese love using designer brands (much much more popular than Western countries) and I believe the second hand stores sell authentic items.


----------



## boxermom

268eddie said:


> Thanks! Sorry about the link - I think it can only be opened when you are logged into FB.  So here it is, I posted it on ebay so the link should be easily accessed now.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Hi all! Please kindly authenticate this bag.  I found a link to Fashionphile page on the exact same bag that was sold.  I believe it is called "BV buffalo leather shoulder bag" in stone colour.  Hope the link works.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> Style: BV buffalo leather shoulder bag
> Seller: 268eddie
> Item number: 131407570400
> Pics: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131407570400?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649



This is authentic. I saw this style in the Chicago store and it was gorgeous!


----------



## Bagcoolie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131404824627?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Dear ladies

Please see the above link to an eBay linking for a BV zip around wallet.

This is a very unusual color from BV. I have not seen it in the past. Watteau does not look like this. I am not sure if it is due to the lighting when the photos were taken but it does look strange. There is already a bid on this wallet...


----------



## Bagcoolie

Bagcoolie said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131404824627?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Dear ladies
> 
> Please see the above link to an eBay linking for a BV zip around wallet.
> 
> This is a very unusual color from BV. I have not seen it in the past. Watteau does not look like this. I am not sure if it is due to the lighting when the photos were taken but it does look strange. There is already a bid on this wallet...


Wallet sold... However, something does not feel right here... Anyway, since sold, I hope everything is ok for the buyer.


----------



## boxermom

Bagcoolie said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131404824627?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Dear ladies
> 
> Please see the above link to an eBay linking for a BV zip around wallet.
> 
> This is a very unusual color from BV. I have not seen it in the past. Watteau does not look like this. I am not sure if it is due to the lighting when the photos were taken but it does look strange. There is already a bid on this wallet...



I agree with you that Watteau is not the color. Lack of photos would prevent anyone from determining if this is authentic or not. I've never seen this color, though.


----------



## bagreedy

boxermom said:


> This is authentic. The code on the sales tag represents the leather/treatment used in the bag. The codes no longer tell us the color. If I recall correctly, this color is Fraise. I've looked in my catalogs and must be blind because I can't find it, but I know I've seen this bag.



Hi boxermom, you've already authenticated this bag as a eBay listing. I now received the bag and want to make sure everything is good.


----------



## boxermom

bagreedy said:


> Hi boxermom, you've already authenticated this bag as a eBay listing. I now received the bag and want to make sure everything is good.



Everything still looks perfect.


----------



## bagreedy

boxermom said:


> Everything still looks perfect.



Great! Thank you Boxermom, I can now enjoy the bag in peace


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Hello,

I am new to the BV forum so hello everyone!

I bought what I hope is an authentic vintage BV on eBay. The seller has good ratings, and offers a refund if not satisfied. This came from an estate sale with other high-end bags. Here is the original listing below (I will post my own photos in a little bit from my iPhone):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261731752892?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT#ht_2296wt_1121

Seller ID: hendrik
Item #: 261731752892
Title: Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato brown leather shoulder bag - no Reserve

There is no paper tag and from what I've read in this thread, and I understand that is the case with vintage BVs. What concerns me are the zippers. They are Plain Jane..

I will post photos shortly. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the BV forum so hello everyone!
> 
> I bought what I hope is an authentic vintage BV on eBay. The seller has good ratings, and offers a refund if not satisfied. This came from an estate sale with other high-end bags. Here is the original listing below (I will post my own photos in a little bit from my iPhone):
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26173175289...2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_2296wt_1121
> 
> Seller ID: hendrik
> Item #: 261731752892
> Title: Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato brown leather shoulder bag - no Reserve
> 
> There is no paper tag and from what I've read in this thread, and I understand that is the case with vintage BVs. What concerns me are the zippers. They are Plain Jane..
> 
> I will post photos shortly. Thanks for your help!




Here are the exterior photos:




















The leather is soft.

Here are the interior photos:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Sorry...more interior shots:








Again thanks for your help!


----------



## 1thrifter

http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/1thrifter/library/Mobile Uploads

can someone please authenticate this bag thank you


----------



## boxermom

Glitter_pixie said:


> Sorry...more interior shots:
> 
> View attachment 2872197
> 
> View attachment 2872198
> 
> View attachment 2872199
> 
> 
> Again thanks for your help!



I'm fairly sure this is authentic. The zipper doesn't look familiar but it could be a replacement with this age bag. Everything else, including the brass plaque looks genuine.

Welcome to BV!


----------



## boxermom

1thrifter said:


> http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/1thrifter/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> can someone please authenticate this bag thank you



This appears to be authentic, although I've never seen the perforated style. This looks like the Campana style and the details look genuine.


----------



## 1thrifter

http://s1113.photobucket.com/user/1thrifter/library/Mobile Uploads

Bottega Veneta perforated leather hobo bag noce 2005

** can someone please authenticate this bag thank you


----------



## Glitter_pixie

boxermom said:


> I'm fairly sure this is authentic. The zipper doesn't look familiar but it could be a replacement with this age bag. Everything else, including the brass plaque looks genuine.
> 
> Welcome to BV!


 

Thank you for the welcome and thank you for taking a look! This is my first BV ever. I love that it's vintage.


----------



## higgsboson28

Hi,

I just received this large belly from a private seller; could someone help me authenticate this ? TIA ! 

http://i61.tinypic.com/e7l3ls.jpg
http://i58.tinypic.com/25ix9xj.jpg
http://i61.tinypic.com/1zvr3n8.jpg
http://i59.tinypic.com/riufsl.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/sgkdci.jpg


----------



## septembersiren

authentic






higgsboson28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received this large belly from a private seller; could someone help me authenticate this ? TIA !
> 
> http://i61.tinypic.com/e7l3ls.jpg
> http://i58.tinypic.com/25ix9xj.jpg
> http://i61.tinypic.com/1zvr3n8.jpg
> http://i59.tinypic.com/riufsl.jpg
> http://i62.tinypic.com/sgkdci.jpg


----------



## pandorabox

Great Mods. I come to you with possibly my very first every BV. I am excited. I am believe this to be good and a second eye would be much appreciated. 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nero Black Cervo Hobo
Listing number:251807729685
Seller name or ID: hamlon
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bottega...ag-Tpf-1780-/251807729685?hash=item3aa0e90815
Comments:Also for my knowledge since I am new what are the markers that you look for if that is ok to share. If not, I understand. Thank you! I am also aware the listing may be "sold or ended" very soon, but I know the pics needed are on there anyway.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
seems to be in really good shape 
the lining looks pristine 





pandorabox said:


> Great Mods. I come to you with possibly my very first every BV. I am excited. I am believe this to be good and a second eye would be much appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nero Black Cervo Hobo
> Listing number:251807729685
> Seller name or ID: hamlon
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bottega...ag-Tpf-1780-/251807729685?hash=item3aa0e90815
> Comments:Also for my knowledge since I am new what are the markers that you look for if that is ok to share. If not, I understand. Thank you! I am also aware the listing may be "sold or ended" very soon, but I know the pics needed are on there anyway.


----------



## pandorabox

septembersiren said:


> authentic
> 
> seems to be in really good shape
> 
> the lining looks pristine




Thank you kindly! That's was fast! . I am very happy.


----------



## Une_passante

Hello lovely ladies,

I need your help once again. BV is indeed addictive 
Could you please take a look at this bag and put my mind at ease?

*Item name: *New Authentic Bottega Veneta Belly Veneta Intrecciato Leather Large Hobo
*Listing number:*141543120385
*Seller name:* Kaiping2006
*Working link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...-Intrecciato-Leather-Large-Hobo-/141543120385

Thanks for the help!


----------



## boxermom

Une_passante said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> 
> I need your help once again. BV is indeed addictive
> Could you please take a look at this bag and put my mind at ease?
> 
> *Item name: *New Authentic Bottega Veneta Belly Veneta Intrecciato Leather Large Hobo
> *Listing number:*141543120385
> *Seller name:* Kaiping2006
> *Working link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...-Intrecciato-Leather-Large-Hobo-/141543120385
> 
> Thanks for the help!



Authentic


----------



## Une_passante

boxermom said:


> Authentic



Thank you Boxermom!
You are the best : )
I have a couple of questions if you don't mind:
1. This bag is from 2010 and is the colour Ebano right? I am still learning how to read BV tags : )
2. Is it true, to your knowledge, that the belly is being discontinued?
Thanks again for all the help


----------



## boxermom

Une_passante said:


> Thank you Boxermom!
> You are the best : )
> I have a couple of questions if you don't mind:
> 1. This bag is from 2010 and is the colour Ebano right? I am still learning how to read BV tags : )
> 2. Is it true, to your knowledge, that the belly is being discontinued?
> Thanks again for all the help



Yes, the color is Ebano. 2072 is Ebano with the dark hardware (2040 is Ebano with brass). Unfortunately the new tags don't give us a color code or year.

I've heard that the Belly is not in the stores now, but is undergoing a re-design. The same thing happened to the classic large Veneta--the classic ones are gone and a new design Veneta is in the stores now. We had a very long discussion about it in the general BV thread section.


----------



## Une_passante

boxermom said:


> Yes, the color is Ebano. 2072 is Ebano with the dark hardware (2040 is Ebano with brass). Unfortunately the new tags don't give us a color code or year.
> 
> I've heard that the Belly is not in the stores now, but is undergoing a re-design. The same thing happened to the classic large Veneta--the classic ones are gone and a new design Veneta is in the stores now. We had a very long discussion about it in the general BV thread section.



Boxermom,

Thank you sooo much for all your help!
This is very much appreciated : )


----------



## izumi1460

Hi ladies, been looking at these beautiful totes for some time already. Still not sure if I'll get one of them in the end but would like to know if they are authentic in advance.

Item Name: NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Leather Tote 337260V0016 BLUE $3280
Listing number: 281564693994
Seller name or ID: usahappyshop
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418e9045ea#payCntId


Item Name: NEW! AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA NERO BLACK INTRECCIATO NAPPA LEATHER TOTE BAG 3.35K
Listing number: 331459547294
Seller name or ID: oakeast
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-BO...294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2c87509e

Comments: Actually I'm struggling to choose the color, now torn between Blue, Nero, Monalisa, Ciel and light pink (last 3 colors are from Reebonz). Any suggestions?
Thank you so much!


----------



## boxermom

izumi1460 said:


> Hi ladies, been looking at these beautiful totes for some time already. Still not sure if I'll get one of them in the end but would like to know if they are authentic in advance.
> 
> Item Name: NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Leather Tote 337260V0016 BLUE $3280
> Listing number: 281564693994
> Seller name or ID: usahappyshop
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418e9045ea#payCntId
> 
> 
> Item Name: NEW! AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA NERO BLACK INTRECCIATO NAPPA LEATHER TOTE BAG 3.35K
> Listing number: 331459547294
> Seller name or ID: oakeast
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-BO...294?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2c87509e
> 
> Comments: Actually I'm struggling to choose the color, now torn between Blue, Nero, Monalisa, Ciel and light pink (last 3 colors are from Reebonz). Any suggestions?
> Thank you so much!



In my opinion, both bags are authentic.

My suggestion would be to post a new thread in the general section of BV about the colors you're considering. People who already have those colors can be a big help.

Personally, I have a bag in Monalisa (a large tote) and love it. I also love the color Ciel but it's so light that I'd worry about a bag getting soiled quickly. Just my personal opinion. But you'll get more responses in the general BV section than this one. Good luck!


----------



## izumi1460

boxermom said:


> In my opinion, both bags are authentic.
> 
> My suggestion would be to post a new thread in the general section of BV about the colors you're considering. People who already have those colors can be a big help.
> 
> Personally, I have a bag in Monalisa (a large tote) and love it. I also love the color Ciel but it's so light that I'd worry about a bag getting soiled quickly. Just my personal opinion. But you'll get more responses in the general BV section than this one. Good luck!


Dear Boxermom, thank you so much for your fast reply!

I'm delighted that they are both authentic in your opinion!

And yes, I agree that Ciel is very light and might easily have color transfer problems during using especially wearing denim. I have a dark bottom closet so maybe medium to dark colors might be a better option, so colors running are now down to three.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello 

I should have asked earlier!

Is this authentic? I have two more pics seller sent too

Thanks
Name bottega veneta intrecciato nappa crossbody bag
Number: 141550560051
Seller : bearseatalice
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141550560051


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Another


----------



## boxermom

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello
> 
> I should have asked earlier!
> 
> Is this authentic? I have two more pics seller sent too
> 
> Thanks
> Name bottega veneta intrecciato nappa crossbody bag
> Number: 141550560051
> Seller : bearseatalice
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141550560051



This bag is authentic


----------



## 11.missy

I'm new to this site can someone please help me. I purchased a Louis Vuitton handbag off of eBay and I'm not sure if it's real. Please tell me the steps I need to take to see if it's real. Your help would b appreciated


----------



## boxermom

11.missy said:


> I'm new to this site can someone please help me. I purchased a Louis Vuitton handbag off of eBay and I'm not sure if it's real. Please tell me the steps I need to take to see if it's real. Your help would b appreciated



Welcome to Purse Forum. It's a huge site and confusing even for those of us who have been members a long time.

This is the section for questions about Bottega Veneta. Go to the Louis Vuitton section and read their thread about authenticating a LV bag. They'll be able to help you.

Good luck!


----------



## gigilal

Hi!

I found this bag at the goodwill bins and was wondering if you guys think it might be real? I can't find one like it online so have a feeling it might be fake, but it was only about 50 cents so figured it was worth taking home just in case. 

The purse is fairly large, over 12 inches in length and width and made of distressed canvas. The handles and base are leather. It looks like it's been all ripped up but the stitching seems to be meant to be that way (but maybe it's just been messed up, ha).

Thanks in advance for any insight on this handbag!


----------



## boxermom

gigilal said:


> Hi!
> 
> I found this bag at the goodwill bins and was wondering if you guys think it might be real? I can't find one like it online so have a feeling it might be fake, but it was only about 50 cents so figured it was worth taking home just in case.
> 
> The purse is fairly large, over 12 inches in length and width and made of distressed canvas. The handles and base are leather. It looks like it's been all ripped up but the stitching seems to be meant to be that way (but maybe it's just been messed up, ha).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight on this handbag!



Well, for 50 cents, you have an authentic vintage BV. The details are consistent with a bag made in the late 1990's-2000.  You have a good eye!

Welcome to Purse Forum!


----------



## boxermom

Ladies (and the occasional gentleman), I've come to realize that I need to close my authenticating time here. My eyesight is deteriorating (it may be the cataract that has begun) and I can't see the important details the way I need to. 

There are many qualified people here who can and do help in this thread so I know BV will be in good hands. I've enjoyed helping buyers find genuine BV's and also sort out the fakes. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh no  
What will we do without you boxermom?
You have been so patient, knowledgable and just an all-round awesome human being.
Thank you for everything you've done to help make this part of the forum super excellent and welcoming to newbies looking for authentications.
I hope that any issues you are having will be resolved in a very positive manner.
I will certainly miss you a lot in the AT thread


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi Boxermom, I have learnt so much on BV from you and have enjoyed reading your commentary. You can't possibly retire ! Maybe take a short break and come back and have fun with us ? I am sure you would agree that it has been a lot of fun and satisfaction on those authentication expeditions. 

Have you consulted an ophthalmologist ? You should. It would help in treating your cataract condition and maybe after a surgery which I believe is very common, your vision will be back to normal. My Dad just got his done. I live in Asia thus cannot possibly recommend my Dad 's ophthalmologist to you  

Looking forward to seeing you back real soon on the authentication sub-forum  !


----------



## septembersiren

going to miss your expertise 
hope life is good to you 






boxermom said:


> Ladies (and the occasional gentleman), I've come to realize that I need to close my authenticating time here. My eyesight is deteriorating (it may be the cataract that has begun) and I can't see the important details the way I need to.
> 
> There are many qualified people here who can and do help in this thread so I know BV will be in good hands. I've enjoyed helping buyers find genuine BV's and also sort out the fakes. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## grietje

boxermom said:


> Ladies (and the occasional gentleman), I've come to realize that I need to close my authenticating time here. My eyesight is deteriorating (it may be the cataract that has begun) and I can't see the important details the way I need to.
> 
> There are many qualified people here who can and do help in this thread so I know BV will be in good hands. I've enjoyed helping buyers find genuine BV's and also sort out the fakes. Best wishes to all of you.



I've come to learn a lot from reading your posts and learning about the nuances of the brand, and think I could authenticate some but not the vintage and I just don't know the colors and bag names from each season. Your data is also what's so amazing and I bet that's a fair amount of effort to reach for that so often.  I am grateful for what I've learned.  Thank you very very much.

I think it's great you're taking time for yourself.  Admittedly, I hope to still read posts from you in other areas so now and again. But the most important thing is that you keep yourself happy and healthy.


----------



## boxermom

thank you all for your kind words. The cataract is an odd type (snowflake) and hasn't grown to the point where they will operate.

 I'll pop in now and then and certainly stay on the forum. BV will always be my first designer love and I think this is one of the nicest designer subforums here, with the best mod and members.


----------



## jburgh

boxermom said:


> thank you all for your kind words. The cataract is an odd type (snowflake) and hasn't grown to the point where they will operate.
> 
> I'll pop in now and then and certainly stay on the forum. BV will always be my first designer love and I think this is one of the nicest designer subforums here, with the best mod and members.



Boxermom, you know I respect and think the world of you. You have been so giving of your time and that staggeringly huge amount of information in the AT thread.  I have learned so much from you. I think we are honored and lucky that you adopted BV and this forum as your goto place. I've been fortunate to meet you in person and you are just as you come across here: kind, patient, loving, intelligent, and sensible.  Please take care of yourself.  Looking forward to seeing you in the non-AT areas of the form.


----------



## Une_passante

boxermom said:


> thank you all for your kind words. The cataract is an odd type (snowflake) and hasn't grown to the point where they will operate.
> 
> I'll pop in now and then and certainly stay on the forum. BV will always be my first designer love and I think this is one of the nicest designer subforums here, with the best mod and members.



Boxermom,

I am sorry to hear about the issue you are having with your eyes.
Thank you very much for your time and effort on this forum.
I look forward to seeing  you in other sections of the BV sub forum


----------



## septembersiren

Now that Boxermom is bowing out due to health reasons 
I will try to AUTHENTICATE as much as I can
I have a lot of experience with BV and have learned a lot from boxermom over the years 
I do not have any experience with Vintage BV so if someone else does please step up
Unfortunately in my last move I lost my endless list of Bv color codes and all my catalogues 
I hope I can be of service, if not as good as Boxermom at least there will be someone doing this 
Bear with me and have patience please I am not here everyday


----------



## emille627

Hi ladies, can you please help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance!

style: BV intrecciato long wallet 134075

seller: tophey131

link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/67143417/Bottega+Veneta+Long+Wallet+Authentic


----------



## tabolove26

Hello expert,

Good evening.

Will you please help me to authenticate this bag for me?  I hope it is real!

Item name:  BOTTEGA VENETA ROMA Blue Handbag Purse
Item #:         291371167757
Seller i.D.:    89csx
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d713300d

Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





emille627 said:


> Hi ladies, can you please help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> style: BV intrecciato long wallet 134075
> 
> seller: tophey131
> 
> link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/67143417/Bottega+Veneta+Long+Wallet+Authentic


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




tabolove26 said:


> Hello expert,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this bag for me?  I hope it is real!
> 
> Item name:  BOTTEGA VENETA ROMA Blue Handbag Purse
> Item #:         291371167757
> Seller i.D.:    89csx
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d713300d
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Amany

Please help me to authenticate this item:
Item name: Botega venetta
Item number:131416509808
Seller ID: slwestphal
Working link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131416509808


----------



## knapsu88

Can someone please help me with this BV bag? I know the pictures is not much, but if you have a feeling about either fake or authentic, please give me a heads up


----------



## septembersiren

I would like to see a picture of the white tag that is sewn somewhere inside the bag
most likely in the inner pocket 





Amany said:


> Please help me to authenticate this item:
> Item name: Botega venetta
> Item number:131416509808
> Seller ID: slwestphal
> Working link:http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131416509808


----------



## septembersiren

please look at #1 post in this thread to see what pictures we need for authentication 






knapsu88 said:


> Can someone please help me with this BV bag? I know the pictures is not much, but if you have a feeling about either fake or authentic, please give me a heads up


----------



## tabolove26

septembersiren said:


> authentic


Wow!  Thank you.  I am going to bid for it.

Julia


----------



## Amany

Hi, I have these few more pic for authentication of Botega venetta. Please advice if it's real.Thanks so much


----------



## septembersiren

IMO it is authentic 





Amany said:


> Hi, I have these few more pic for authentication of Botega venetta. Please advice if it's real.Thanks so much
> 
> View attachment 2885870
> View attachment 2885871
> View attachment 2885872


----------



## emille627

septembersiren said:


> authentic


Thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## lyseiki8

boxermom said:


> Ladies (and the occasional gentleman), I've come to realize that I need to close my authenticating time here. My eyesight is deteriorating (it may be the cataract that has begun) and I can't see the important details the way I need to.
> 
> There are many qualified people here who can and do help in this thread so I know BV will be in good hands. I've enjoyed helping buyers find genuine BV's and also sort out the fakes. Best wishes to all of you.



Boxermom - Hi have been MIA for a while and just read your note.  Will surely miss you here and I hope you will hang around in the other sections.  A big THANK YOU, again, for having helped me with my purchase in the past.  Take care


----------



## ILOVESATURDAYS

Item Name	:	Bottega Veneta Brown Cabat
Listing Number		151572144456
Seller Name or ID:	cousins-cove1
Working Link:		http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151572144456

Comments:		

Good Morning,

This is my first time posting. Hope I have provided everything you need.

Could you advise me if this is authentic please. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## septembersiren

Please ask seller for picture of pouch and gold plate on the pouch 





ILOVESATURDAYS said:


> Item Name	:	Bottega Veneta Brown Cabat
> Listing Number		151572144456
> Seller Name or ID:	cousins-cove1
> Working Link:		http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151572144456
> 
> Comments:
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> This is my first time posting. Hope I have provided everything you need.
> 
> Could you advise me if this is authentic please.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ILOVESATURDAYS

Thank you for getting back to me so quickly.  She says she has lost the pouch.


----------



## septembersiren

It looks authentic 
I can see in the pictures the strap that the pouch is usually attached to 
so without seeing the pouch I can't say for sure it is authentic 
maybe someone else will chime in 
mmmmmmm because of the missing pouch I would pass on this myself 
hopefully someone else will give their thoughts on this 





ILOVESATURDAYS said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so quickly.  She says she has lost the pouch.


----------



## ILOVESATURDAYS

septembersiren said:


> It looks authentic
> I can see in the pictures the strap that the pouch is usually attached to
> so without seeing the pouch I can't say for sure it is authentic
> maybe someone else will chime in
> mmmmmmm because of the missing pouch I would pass on this myself
> hopefully someone else will give their thoughts on this


Thank you so much. I will take your advice and pass on this one.


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> It looks authentic
> I can see in the pictures the strap that the pouch is usually attached to
> so without seeing the pouch I can't say for sure it is authentic
> maybe someone else will chime in
> mmmmmmm because of the missing pouch I would pass on this myself
> hopefully someone else will give their thoughts on this



The details on the serial are consistent with an older Cabat I have.  The construction details are consistent with my Nero Cabat which is newer.  Ask the seller if the serial tag has another line of numbers.   The pouch and the plate on that pouch would be ideal.


----------



## pasitmd1990

Please authenticate this wallet for me THANKS


----------



## chausseau

Hi experts!

Please help me with this bag, does it appear authentic to you?
Thank you very much!

*Item Name: *100% auth. BOTTEGA VENETA KNOT with infoice 2014, intrecciato satin/ watersnake* 
Listing number:* 331466893145  * 
Seller name or ID: ** sofisticata 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/331466893145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:* Thank you very much!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





chausseau said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> Please help me with this bag, does it appear authentic to you?
> Thank you very much!
> 
> *Item Name: *100% auth. BOTTEGA VENETA KNOT with infoice 2014, intrecciato satin/ watersnake*
> Listing number:* 331466893145  *
> Seller name or ID: ** sofisticata
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/331466893145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments:* Thank you very much!


----------



## septembersiren

I have my doubts about this wallet 
somethings look right to me 
others do not 
I would pass on it 





pasitmd1990 said:


> Please authenticate this wallet for me THANKS


----------



## chausseau

septembersiren said:


> authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## grietje

pasitmd1990 said:


> Please authenticate this wallet for me THANKS



Are these the only photos you have?  One of the inside, the coin compartment and bill slot would be helpful.


----------



## culejule

Item Name:  Brand New Bottega Veneta Classic Rete woven tote in color of Krim
Listing number:  eBay listing #251832417182 
Seller name or ID: luxgoodie 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-B...182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa261bb9e

Comments:  Hi Authenticators --- what do you think of this Rete?
Have your heard of the color "Krim?"   I did a search in the color references and could not find anything by that name.
Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





culejule said:


> Item Name:  Brand New Bottega Veneta Classic Rete woven tote in color of Krim
> Listing number:  eBay listing #251832417182
> Seller name or ID: luxgoodie
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-B...182?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa261bb9e
> 
> Comments:  Hi Authenticators --- what do you think of this Rete?
> Have your heard of the color "Krim?"   I did a search in the color references and could not find anything by that name.
> Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Bagcoolie

I recently bought a brand new medium Cabat from an individual who purportedly purchased it from the BV boutique in Galaries Lafayette in Paris. I saw the VAT form. After paying for it, I am having my doubt on its authenticity as the white BV label is found not on the base of the bag but inside the pouch. I searched the BV forum and found a thread some years ago where this was discussed. Perhaps can our BV experts shed some light whether it is normal to have the label found in a Cabat that was purchased in 2010 which means that it could be made in much earlier than 2010. I went to the BV shop in town recently and saw that their medium Cabat is made in 2010. By the same token, this Cabat I got could well be made in 2005. Grateful for any guidance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## septembersiren

post a picture of both sides of the white tag 





Bagcoolie said:


> I recently bought a brand new medium Cabat from an individual who purportedly purchased it from the BV boutique in Galaries Lafayette in Paris. I saw the VAT form. After paying for it, I am having my doubt on its authenticity as the white BV label is found not on the base of the bag but inside the pouch. I searched the BV forum and found a thread some years ago where this was discussed. Perhaps can our BV experts shed some light whether it is normal to have the label found in a Cabat that was purchased in 2010 which means that it could be made in much earlier than 2010. I went to the BV shop in town recently and saw that their medium Cabat is made in 2010. By the same token, this Cabat I got could well be made in 2005. Grateful for any guidance. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bagcoolie

septembersiren said:


> post a picture of both sides of the white tag


Hi Septembersiren - thanks so much for the response. Here are the pictures and I hope they turn up in the correct orientation. Sorry in advance if they are upside down. I also attach a photo of the metal label found on the pouch. Thanks in advance and awaiting your advice!


----------



## Bagcoolie

septembersiren said:


> post a picture of both sides of the white tag



I think I did not manage to post the said pictures. Apologies. Please allow me to retry. Hope they turn out fine. Thanks.


----------



## CAH114

Please let me know if this bag is authentic!  This is my first time posting, so please let me know if you need any more information.


Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Maxi Hobo
Seller name or ID: Bag Borrow or Steal
Working Link to pictures: http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...o/72554/3165/1288020&posRow=3&posCol=0&page=1
Comments: It is noted as pre-loved but looks in pretty good condition, so hopefully it is authentic!


----------



## septembersiren

the pics are not showing 





Bagcoolie said:


> Hi Septembersiren - thanks so much for the response. Here are the pictures and I hope they turn up in the correct orientation. Sorry in advance if they are upside down. I also attach a photo of the metal label found on the pouch. Thanks in advance and awaiting your advice!


----------



## septembersiren

there are few things that give me pause 
wait for someone else to chime in 





CAH114 said:


> Please let me know if this bag is authentic!  This is my first time posting, so please let me know if you need any more information.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Maxi Hobo
> Seller name or ID: Bag Borrow or Steal
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...o/72554/3165/1288020&posRow=3&posCol=0&page=1
> Comments: It is noted as pre-loved but looks in pretty good condition, so hopefully it is authentic!


----------



## clinicofchange

hello BV lovers, 

im new to this forum as a member. but i have read quite many threads about authentication BV for my vintage BV purchases. recently i found im in love with BV canvas bags, but have not succeeded in finding many pictures and posts about BV canvas' styles and authentication. 
im confused with the authenticity of these bags, although they both have riri zippers (with typical riri details like the letter edged letter "i" and round head above riri). but the tags and the BV stamps (especially the brown tote, which i just bought from ebay) is not as deep and sharp as other sites have mentioned. 
The orange cosmetic bag (not my interest, but rather my referral to compare with the brown tote for the same kind of canvas woven with leather). PLease help me authenticate these two. thank you so much!!!

Item name: 
*BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN LEATHER & TAN CANVAS TOTE BAG SHOULDER BAG PURSE - ITALY*

Seller name: ohhbabs
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...KDj7Xe%2FYmIx%2B7IIR8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item name: 


BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Cosmetic Bag Orange Leather Natual Canvas Great!!

seller name: asleeponthebeach
working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371240526654?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## grietje

clinicofchange said:


> hello BV lovers,
> 
> im new to this forum as a member. but i have read quite many threads about authentication BV for my vintage BV purchases. recently i found im in love with BV canvas bags, but have not succeeded in finding many pictures and posts about BV canvas' styles and authentication.
> im confused with the authenticity of these bags, although they both have riri zippers (with typical riri details like the letter edged letter "i" and round head above riri). but the tags and the BV stamps (especially the brown tote, which i just bought from ebay) is not as deep and sharp as other sites have mentioned.
> The orange cosmetic bag (not my interest, but rather my referral to compare with the brown tote for the same kind of canvas woven with leather). PLease help me authenticate these two. thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item name:
> *BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN LEATHER & TAN CANVAS TOTE BAG SHOULDER BAG PURSE - ITALY*
> 
> Seller name: ohhbabs
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...KDj7Xe%2FYmIx%2B7IIR8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item name:
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Cosmetic Bag Orange Leather Natual Canvas Great!!
> 
> seller name: asleeponthebeach
> working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371240526654?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I am by no means an expert, especially with older designs.  We can let others chime in.  That said, something about the bag looks off to me.  The serial tag seems off and the base feet/detail seem off.

As for the cosmetic case, the underside of the serial tag would be helpful to ascertain season and fabric.


----------



## clinicofchange

Please help me authenticate this canvas brown leather BV tote. my hear  is not 100% convinced. here are better pictures than from the ebay post  linked above. 




clinicofchange said:


> hello BV lovers,
> 
> im new to this forum as a member. but i have read quite many threads about authentication BV for my vintage BV purchases. recently i found im in love with BV canvas bags, but have not succeeded in finding many pictures and posts about BV canvas' styles and authentication.
> im confused with the authenticity of these bags, although they both have riri zippers (with typical riri details like the letter edged letter "i" and round head above riri). but the tags and the BV stamps (especially the brown tote, which i just bought from ebay) is not as deep and sharp as other sites have mentioned.
> The orange cosmetic bag (not my interest, but rather my referral to compare with the brown tote for the same kind of canvas woven with leather). PLease help me authenticate these two. thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item name:
> *BOTTEGA VENETA BROWN LEATHER & TAN CANVAS TOTE BAG SHOULDER BAG PURSE - ITALY*
> 
> Seller name: ohhbabs
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...KDj7Xe%2FYmIx%2B7IIR8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item name:
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Cosmetic Bag Orange Leather Natual Canvas Great!!
> 
> seller name: asleeponthebeach
> working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371240526654?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thanks and I am hoping that the photos are loaded now. One by one


----------



## Bagcoolie

septembersiren said:


> the pics are not showing


 Please see the other side of the white tag.


----------



## Bagcoolie

septembersiren said:


> the pics are not showing


In case it helps, I am also attaching a photo of the metal plate found on the pouch ( better post this before the uploading function gets cracked up again) . Thanks so much in advance , Septembersiren!


----------



## -flawless-

Item Name: No idea, it would be greatly appreciated if one of the nice TPFs here could enlighten me
Seller Name: Winners (basically the Canadian TJMaxx)
I purchased this at Winners and, having heard horrors of people encountering fakes in such stores, I would like to consult the nice TPFs here to get a peace of mind. It is missing the strap (hence the price).

If possible, could anyone tell me the name/model and year of the bag please? TIA!


----------



## -flawless-

-flawless- said:


> Item Name: No idea, it would be greatly appreciated if one of the nice TPFs here could enlighten me
> Seller Name: Winners (basically the Canadian TJMaxx)
> I purchased this at Winners and, having heard horrors of people encountering fakes in such stores, I would like to consult the nice TPFs here to get a peace of mind. It is missing the strap (hence the price).
> 
> If possible, could anyone tell me the name/model and year of the bag please? TIA!



Forgot to attach a picture of the back of the zipper pull


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




-flawless- said:


> Forgot to attach a picture of the back of the zipper pull


----------



## -flawless-

septembersiren said:


> authentic



Thank you so much! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## septembersiren

IMO it is authentic 





Bagcoolie said:


> Please see the other side of the white tag.


----------



## Bagcoolie

septembersiren said:


> IMO it is authentic


Thank you so much Septembersiren! You made my day


----------



## Amany

Please help to authenticate this Botega. Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

authentic Sloane 
from 2007 
bianco 
really good condition 





Amany said:


> Please help to authenticate this Botega. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897716
> View attachment 2897717
> View attachment 2897718
> View attachment 2897719
> View attachment 2897720
> View attachment 2897721
> View attachment 2897722
> View attachment 2897723


----------



## Enigma78

Please help authenticate 

Thanks


----------



## Medea Young

-flawless- said:


> Item Name: No idea, it would be greatly appreciated if one of the nice TPFs here could enlighten me
> Seller Name: Winners (basically the Canadian TJMaxx)
> I purchased this at Winners and, having heard horrors of people encountering fakes in such stores, I would like to consult the nice TPFs here to get a peace of mind. It is missing the strap (hence the price).
> 
> If possible, could anyone tell me the name/model and year of the bag please? TIA!


Lovely bag.
I read somewhere that for the leather label, the metal stud should encroach onto the "B" if genuine. How so in this case?


----------



## Amany

Dear Septembersiren, thanks so much for your help, could you please assist again to authenticate this Botega! I sent the offer but haven't paid as not sure if it's authentic. Thanks 

Name: Botega Venetta Pink hobo intrecciatto 
Seller id: soloage
Item number: 121568584322
Working link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121568584322


----------



## Medea Young

Pls authenticate - thanks!
Husband bought BV bag from BV shop in Hong Kong. 
1. Never see this bag on BV websites, incl. HK,
2. Emailed BV and they replied no product with this serial no.,


----------



## Medea Young

Medea Young said:


> Item Name: Ladies Handbag
> Listing number: 309066V0016 2583
> Seller name or ID: Bottega Veneta, Hong Kong
> Working Link: ?
> Comments: Husband bought BV bag from BV shop in Hong Kong.
> 1. Never see this bag on BV websites, incl. HK,
> 2. Emailed BV and they replied no product with this serial no.,
> Pls authenticate.
> 
> Pls refer to photos attached in last past.


----------



## septembersiren

IMO this is authentic 





Medea Young said:


> Pls authenticate - thanks!
> Husband bought BV bag from BV shop in Hong Kong.
> 1. Never see this bag on BV websites, incl. HK,
> 2. Emailed BV and they replied no product with this serial no.,


----------



## V0N1B2

Medea Young said:


> Pls authenticate - thanks!
> Husband bought BV bag from BV shop in Hong Kong.
> 1. Never see this bag on BV websites, incl. HK,
> 2. Emailed BV and they replied no product with this serial no.,


As far as I am aware, every Item sold in a Bottega Veneta Boutique is authentic.
What "serial number" number did they search?  'Cuz someone wasn't doing their job lol.

This bag, like many other has no name. Napa Intrecciato Tote.
This bag is from the Cruise 2012/2013 collection.


----------



## septembersiren

it is possible that whatever BV store you said researched it 
has never seen it because it was not distributed by BV in their market 
there are 3 or 4 different markets for Bv 
Asian
American 
European 
And now possibly Australia (I think I read someplace that they opened store downunder)


----------



## Medea Young

FYI, I emailed  help@store.bottegaveneta.com which is the email address I found on www.bottegaveneta.com. I gave all the nos ie 805033662, 309066V0016 2583. No photos. The reply was that they checked the serial nos on their system and there was no result. 

Thank you very much Septembersiren, VON1B2!! Yay - no more sleepless nightsXXX


----------



## septembersiren

I am SMDH 
I was an SA with BV 
the new serial numbers on the tags don't mean anything except to the factory 
they are strictly for quality control 
even the Sa's can't read them.

sorry the person that picked up your email knew little or nothing 





Medea Young said:


> FYI, I emailed  help@store.bottegaveneta.com which is the email address I found on www.bottegaveneta.com. I gave all the nos ie 805033662, 309066V0016 2583. No photos. The reply was that they checked the serial nos on their system and there was no result.
> 
> Thank you very much Septembersiren, VON1B2!! Yay - no more sleepless nightsXXX


----------



## septembersiren

I do think this is authentic 
I think jburgh has the same bag in a different color 
you might want to research the threads to see it I think there is a picture 
I don't know what year it is from 
perhaps you can ask jburgh 




Enigma78 said:


> View attachment 2898391
> View attachment 2898392
> View attachment 2898393
> View attachment 2898394
> View attachment 2898396
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Medea Young

septembersiren said:


> I am SMDH
> I was an SA with BV
> the new serial numbers on the tags don't mean anything except to the factory
> they are strictly for quality control
> even the Sa's can't read them.
> 
> sorry the person that picked up your email knew little or nothing


Hi Septembersiren,
I was told the last 4 numbers (2583) indicate the colour. What do the other numbers mean?
805033662?
309066V))16?
NOSIZ = no size?
Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

Medea Young said:


> Hi Septembersiren,
> I was told the last 4 numbers (2583) indicate the colour. What do the other numbers mean?
> 805033662?
> 309066V))16?
> NOSIZ = no size?
> Thanks.


The first number is (we think) an individual serial number (we think) unique to each bag.
Septembersiren mentioned in another thread somewhere (IIRC) she thinks they are used to identify the craftsman who made the bag.  Maybe sort of like the hologram sticker in a Chanel bag but a little more unique than a craftsman stamp on an Hermes bag?
The 309066 is the style number
V0016 indicates the type of leather (nappa)
2583 is the colour - in the case of your bag, it's Edouardo (not sure if I spelled that right)
Hope that helps a little bit


----------



## Medea Young

V0N1B2 said:


> The first number is (we think) an individual serial number (we think) unique to each bag.
> Septembersiren mentioned in another thread somewhere (IIRC) she thinks they are used to identify the craftsman who made the bag.  Maybe sort of like the hologram sticker in a Chanel bag but a little more unique than a craftsman stamp on an Hermes bag?
> The 309066 is the style number
> V0016 indicates the type of leather (nappa)
> 2583 is the colour - in the case of your bag, it's Edouardo (not sure if I spelled that right)
> Hope that helps a little bit


That helped a whole lot to demystify all those numbers. Thank you so much!


----------



## CAH114

Please authenticate this bag!

Item Name: Nero Intrecciato Nappa Convertible Bag
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Item #: 72429
Working Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-convertible-bag-nero-black-72429
Comments: Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## septembersiren

style number





Medea Young said:


> Hi Septembersiren,
> I was told the last 4 numbers (2583) indicate the colour. What do the other numbers mean?
> 805033662?
> 309066V))16?
> NOSIZ = no size?
> Thanks.


----------



## septembersiren

authnetic 




CAH114 said:


> Please authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item Name: Nero Intrecciato Nappa Convertible Bag
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Item #: 72429
> Working Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-convertible-bag-nero-black-72429
> Comments: Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## CAH114

septembersiren said:


> authnetic



Thanks so much!


----------



## CAH114

septembersiren said:


> there are few things that give me pause
> wait for someone else to chime in



Per Septembersiren's recommendation, I would love to get a second opinion on this bag.  

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Maxi Hobo
Seller name or ID: Bag Borrow or Steal
Item # 72554
Working Link to pictures:  http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/hand...osCol=0&page=1
Comments: I now have this bag in my possession so I attach some pictures that I have taken myself, but can return it if its not authentic.  Please let me know what you think!


----------



## CAH114

CAH114 said:


> Per Septembersiren's recommendation, I would love to get a second opinion on this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Maxi Hobo
> Seller name or ID: Bag Borrow or Steal
> Item # 72554
> Working Link to pictures:  http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/hand...osCol=0&page=1
> Comments: I now have this bag in my possession so I attach some pictures that I have taken myself, but can return it if its not authentic.  Please let me know what you think!



submitting more pictures.....


----------



## CAH114

CAH114 said:


> submitting more pictures.....



more pictures...


----------



## CAH114

CAH114 said:


> Per Septembersiren's recommendation, I would love to get a second opinion on this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Maxi Hobo
> Seller name or ID: Bag Borrow or Steal
> Item # 72554
> Working Link to pictures:  http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/hand...osCol=0&page=1
> Comments: I now have this bag in my possession so I attach some pictures that I have taken myself, but can return it if its not authentic.  Please let me know what you think!



Sorry for multiple posts; I was having trouble uploading the photos.  I think this is all of them.  Let me know if there are any more that you need.

Thank You!!!


----------



## septembersiren

these pictures show all the right details 
I now think this is authentic 




CAH114 said:


> Sorry for multiple posts; I was having trouble uploading the photos.  I think this is all of them.  Let me know if there are any more that you need.
> 
> Thank You!!!


----------



## CAH114

septembersiren said:


> these pictures show all the right details
> I now think this is authentic



Great news!  Thank You!!!


----------



## Une_passante

Hello Ladies,

I purchased this bag from eBay and received it today but it doesn't look right to me.
Since I am no expert on knots I thought I would ask for your advice.
Thanks for the help

Item name: Bottega Veneta Knot metal woven leather bag new black
Seller name: boutique-lau
Item number:161584432137
Working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-knot-metal-woven-leather-bag-New-black-/161584432137
Comments:
Since I now have the bag in my possession, I can provide additional pics.
Thanks again


----------



## septembersiren

I don't see anything wrong with this knot bag 





Une_passante said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I purchased this bag from eBay and received it today but it doesn't look right to me.
> Since I am no expert on knots I thought I would ask for your advice.
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Knot metal woven leather bag new black
> Seller name: boutique-lau
> Item number:161584432137
> Working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-knot-metal-woven-leather-bag-New-black-/161584432137
> Comments:
> Since I now have the bag in my possession, I can provide additional pics.
> Thanks again


----------



## Une_passante

septembersiren said:


> I don't see anything wrong with this knot bag


Thank you very much, Septembersiren!!!!!
I guess I am just being too paranoid :shame:
I appreciate you taking the time to look at it


----------



## septembersiren

no problem 
it is very easy to fake a knot bag 
but this one has all the right look to it 
as far as I can see from the pictures




Une_passante said:


> Thank you very much, Septembersiren!!!!!
> I guess I am just being too paranoid :shame:
> I appreciate you taking the time to look at it


----------



## Wijnands

Hello I'm new here, can somebody please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Knot clutch?

Item name: Bottega Veneta Knot clutch.
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: Mario GF.
Working link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sieraden-tassen-en-uiterlijk/tassen-damestassen/m897171754-valentijnsklapperrr-bottega-veneta-dameshandtas.html?c=8c285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
Comments: this Bottega Venta Knot clutch have a snake skin trim.

I hope somebody can tell me of this Bottega Venata Knot clutch is authentic or not.


----------



## Wijnands

Hello I'm new here, can somebody please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Knot clutch?

Item name: Bottega Veneta Knot clutch.
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: Mario GF.
Working link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sieraden-tassen-en-uiterlijk/tassen-damestassen/m897171754-valentijnsklapperrr-bottega-veneta-dameshandtas.html?c=8c285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
Comments: this Bottega Venta Knot clutch have a snake skin trim.

I hope somebody can tell me of this Bottega Venate Knot clutch is authentic or not.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jburgh

Wijnands said:


> Hello I'm new here, can somebody please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Knot clutch?
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Knot clutch.
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: Mario GF.
> Working link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
> Comments: this Bottega Venta Knot clutch have a snake skin trim.
> 
> I hope somebody can tell me of this Bottega Venate Knot clutch is authentic or not.


[/QUOTE]

I cannot open your link.  Please check it.


----------



## Enigma78

septembersiren said:


> I do think this is authentic
> 
> I think jburgh has the same bag in a different color
> 
> you might want to research the threads to see it I think there is a picture
> 
> I don't know what year it is from
> 
> perhaps you can ask jburgh




Thanks, I'll send jburgh a pm as I've tried looking for a picture but couldn't seem to find any.


----------



## septembersiren

I did open your link after jburgh fixed it 
I need a better picture of the knot 
one where the printing shows 




I cannot open your link.  Please check it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## septembersiren

did open your link after jburgh fixed it 
I need a better picture of the knot 
one where the printing shows 






Wijnands said:


> Hello I'm new here, can somebody please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Knot clutch?
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Knot clutch.
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: Mario GF.
> Working link: http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr
> Comments: this Bottega Venta Knot clutch have a snake skin trim.
> 
> I hope somebody can tell me of this Bottega Venate Knot clutch is authentic or not.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jburgh

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks, I'll send jburgh a pm as I've tried looking for a picture but couldn't seem to find any.



I do not have this bag, but from the type of overstitching, I would say it is circa 2005 or 2006.

Is that a baby blue lining color?  I do not have that color code on my list, but it would have to be in the gold family judging by the number.


----------



## septembersiren

sorry I thought you had this bag in tan tones 




jburgh said:


> I do not have this bag, but from the type of overstitching, I would say it is circa 2005 or 2006.
> 
> Is that a baby blue lining color?  I do not have that color code on my list, but it would have to be in the gold family judging by the number.


----------



## manish&gw

Hi Ladies,

could you kindly please help me to authenticate this bag? i find this in the local store that sell preloved items and i'm sorry that i dont know the exact bag's name.













the closure is the magnet.
the inside zippert









the lining of the bag is suede.
but the inside compartment lining is made of cotton.










Thank you in advance....


----------



## Wijnands

Hello,

The seller send me a picture from the knot, can I send this to you in a e-mail? I can't post it here.

Thanks.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




manish&gw said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> could you kindly please help me to authenticate this bag? i find this in the local store that sell preloved items and i'm sorry that i dont know the exact bag's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the closure is the magnet.
> the inside zippert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lining of the bag is suede.
> but the inside compartment lining is made of cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance....


----------



## septembersiren

you can put it in a private message 




Wijnands said:


> Hello,
> 
> The seller send me a picture from the knot, can I send this to you in a e-mail? I can't post it here.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## manish&gw

Thank you very much *septembersiren *
*
*


septembersiren said:


> authentic


----------



## septembersiren

this bag is Moro not Ebano 





manish&gw said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> could you kindly please help me to authenticate this bag? i find this in the local store that sell preloved items and i'm sorry that i dont know the exact bag's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the closure is the magnet.
> the inside zippert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lining of the bag is suede.
> but the inside compartment lining is made of cotton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance....


----------



## yussi

Hi guys , can you please help authenticate this... If you have any info as of the leather style? Since I can't find any other purse that looks like this.... I went ahead and purchased since it was such a killer deal but I just need some reaffirmation!
Thanx so much in advance

Name: intrecciato shoulder bag bicolor green
Seller: boom2hanten
Item number: 251822179070
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251822179070


----------



## septembersiren

I believe this bag to be authentic 
I am not sure but I think (cause I can't really tell from the pictures) the treatment to the leather is called corda 
It looks like there is a stitch in the middle of every woven piece 
I think it was from 2010 but not sure if that is the year 





yussi said:


> Hi guys , can you please help authenticate this... If you have any info as of the leather style? Since I can't find any other purse that looks like this.... I went ahead and purchased since it was such a killer deal but I just need some reaffirmation!
> Thanx so much in advance
> 
> Name: intrecciato shoulder bag bicolor green
> Seller: boom2hanten
> Item number: 251822179070
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251822179070


----------



## V0N1B2

Those are little snips/cuts to every second fettuce of the bag. I don't know what the treatment is called but I'm pretty sure I've seen it before - but not sure.
I think the bag is from 2004.


----------



## yussi

septembersiren said:


> I believe this bag to be authentic
> I am not sure but I think (cause I can't really tell from the pictures) the treatment to the leather is called corda
> It looks like there is a stitch in the middle of every woven piece
> I think it was from 2010 but not sure if that is the year


Thank you... If you have time and can look at the pics a bit closer, they show not a stitch but a cut on every other woven piece and, the color is light yellowish on one side and darker greenish on the other.... Therefore "bicolor". I thought that was very peculiar..... I believe the tag states it's from 2004 but it's kind of cut off.....

Thanx for your help


----------



## Enigma78

Thank you, found it online finally its Spring/ Summer 2006 runway piece, the lining is light baby blue.




jburgh said:


> I do not have this bag, but from the type of overstitching, I would say it is circa 2005 or 2006.
> 
> Is that a baby blue lining color?  I do not have that color code on my list, but it would have to be in the gold family judging by the number.


----------



## yussi

V0N1B2 said:


> Those are little snips/cuts to every second fettuce of the bag. I don't know what the treatment is called but I'm pretty sure I've seen it before - but not sure.
> I think the bag is from 2004.



Thx so much for your input!! =)


----------



## ginnybru

hi guys, I am a newbie here! I came across a bv on eBay and would like to make sure it's an authentic (actually planning to buy it, always want a BV crossbody) I have talked to the seller and given that no care cards and mirror etc (dust bag is included)... I saw that he sold a few of BV bags recently. even one with the same style (but different color)... awww... please help:

item name: Auth Bottega Veneta ebano brown woven leather pillow crossbody bag
listing item no: 161616718476
seller id: wiz213
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161616718476 

thanks million!!


----------



## ginnybru

one more.. not sure about the logo inside the bag, and the zipper..

item name: authentic bottega veneta intrecciato woven leather hobo
item no: 371268494137
seller id: 
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=371268494137


----------



## grietje

ginnybru said:


> hi guys, I am a newbie here! I came across a bv on eBay and would like to make sure it's an authentic (actually planning to buy it, always want a BV crossbody) I have talked to the seller and given that no care cards and mirror etc (dust bag is included)... I saw that he sold a few of BV bags recently. even one with the same style (but different color)... awww... please help:
> 
> item name: Auth Bottega Veneta ebano brown woven leather pillow crossbody bag
> listing item no: 161616718476
> seller id: wiz213
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161616718476
> 
> thanks million!!



Ask for a photo of the underside of the white tag.  And a close up of the knot at the base of the shoulder strap would be nice.  It seems legit but these two would help me be more sure.


----------



## grietje

ginnybru said:


> one more.. not sure about the logo inside the bag, and the zipper..
> 
> item name: authentic bottega veneta intrecciato woven leather hobo
> item no: 371268494137
> seller id:
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=371268494137



This is an oldie!  The details look consistent with an older BV.  The only thing I'd want someone to chime in on is the zipper pull and font of lettering.


----------



## ginnybru

grietje said:


> Ask for a photo of the underside of the white tag.  And a close up of the knot at the base of the shoulder strap would be nice.  It seems legit but these two would help me be more sure.



thanks for your help! I asked about the tag but no feedback so far 
and what's the key point about the knot? would love to learn more


----------



## ginnybru

grietje said:


> This is an oldie!  The details look consistent with an older BV.  The only thing I'd want someone to chime in on is the zipper pull and font of lettering.



as told by the seller, she bought in 2007-08. hope it helps!


----------



## grietje

ginnybru said:


> thanks for your help! I asked about the tag but no feedback so far
> and what's the key point about the knot? would love to learn more



Just want to compare it to mine that's all.  I just want to see it up close.  I like to be super sure if I'm helping someone buy from the resale market.


----------



## septembersiren

I have never seen this zipper pull
but I don't have a lot of experience with vintage 






ginnybru said:


> as told by the seller, she bought in 2007-08. hope it helps!


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Hi 
Can someone help me with the following :

Item : Bottega Veneta Hobo in Signal
blue

Seller ID : suzysmod

Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291391179164 

Thank you inadvance


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Hi everyone,

I need your help with the following bags I found on ebay.  Thank you for your time and effort.

Item Name:  100% Authentic NEW Bottega Veneta Nappa Pillow Crossbody Bag in New Light Grey
Seller name or ID: dreamdesignerbagll
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171703204040?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Large Pillow Crossbody Bag in Quetsche Purple MINT
Seller name or ID: dreamdesignerbagll
Working Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...7&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=171703204040&rt=nc

Item Name: 
100% Authentic NEW Bottega Veneta Ayers Nappa Pillow Crossbody Bag MSRP 2250
Seller name or ID: dreamdesignerbagll
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171703204073?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Dark Blue Sapphire Fringe Large Veneta Hobo (EUC)
Seller name or ID: dreamdesignerbagll
Working Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181679788588?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta BRAND NEW Large Veneta Hobo in Ebano Brown Color
Seller name or ID: dreamdesignerbagll
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171703204070?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need your help with the following bags I found on ebay.  Thank you for your time and effort.


 
All are authentic!  Lovely seller. I have bought several pieces from her and service and quality has always exceeded expectations.  She's also a tPFer.


----------



## FlopsyMopsyCT

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO BROWN LEATHER CROSS BODY MESSENGER BAG 100% AUTHENTIC

Listing number: 221700398686

Seller name or ID: vilyboy

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...686?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e5f9e5e

Comments: This is my first time asking for an authentication request so I apologize profusely if anything is amiss. If possible, please let me know if anything is not up to standard so I may correct it and store it mentally for future posts. This gentleman posted several nice pictures on the ebay site. To me, this bag looks fine. The only reason I hesitate is because I was looking at two similar messenger bags in the Chicago location and I don't remember either having a paper/cloth tag inside (just the logo stamped into the leather). I have never understood BV's tagging system so I defer to others' impressive and extensive knowledge of this process. 

Graciously, 

-Kevin


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> All are authentic!  Lovely seller. I have bought several pieces from her and service and quality has always exceeded expectations.  She's also a tPFer.


Then I'm in BIG BIG BIG trouble.

Thanks for your help, grietje.


----------



## yussi

Hello! Just need this authenticated please.... (Or a reaffirmation that it is in fact a fake......i see all the inconsistencies but hey, im no expert)....

Bottega veneta maxi hobo
Item number: 281612579792
Seller: clemom14
Url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281612579792


----------



## V0N1B2

yussi said:


> Hello! Just need this authenticated please.... (Or a reaffirmation that it is in fact a fake......i see all the inconsistencies but hey, im no expert)....
> 
> Bottega veneta maxi hobo
> Item number: 281612579792
> Seller: clemom14
> Url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281612579792


No inconsistencies for me, but it's always nice to see the tag inside the pocket just to be sure.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Another 2 Pillow bags I spot on ebay.  Thank you for your help.

Item Name: New NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Crossbody Pillow Bag

Seller name: alohajane

Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121583486740?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name:  NEW BOTTEGA VENETA MONALISA INTRECCIATO NAPPA MESSENGER BAG$ 1,450

Seller name: upcloseandstylishla

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291394699079?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## yussi

V0N1B2 said:


> No inconsistencies for me, but it's always nice to see the tag inside the pocket just to be sure.



Doesnt the zipper look "bad"?? Also, the inside heat stamp, isnt  it supposed to be embossed on a piece of leather that surrounds the zipper of the inside pocket??

PLEASE SOMEBODY CLARIFY THIS....

THX!! &#128526;


----------



## V0N1B2

yussi said:


> Doesnt the zipper look "bad"?? Also, the inside heat stamp, isnt  it supposed to be embossed on a piece of leather that surrounds the zipper of the inside pocket??
> 
> PLEASE SOMEBODY CLARIFY THIS....
> 
> THX!! &#128526;


Nope. BV Changed the inner tag of the Veneta last season.  No longer a heatstamp along the zipper, it now has the same interior heatstamp like the Bella/Seamless Tote has always had.
I believe the colour may be New Chartreuse?  I don't have catalogs so I go from memory but it would be a colour that was done after the new tags were put in place and before the handle redesign of the Veneta.
You mean that the zipper looks rippled? IDK, it's a leather bag.  As the seller for a photo of the interior authenticity tag and you'll know for sure.


----------



## yussi

OHHH!! I see!! Thank you for the clarification! I did not know the interior changed!


----------



## grietje

FlopsyMopsyCT said:


> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO BROWN LEATHER CROSS BODY MESSENGER BAG 100% AUTHENTIC
> 
> Listing number: 221700398686
> 
> Seller name or ID: vilyboy
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...686?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e5f9e5e
> 
> Comments: This is my first time asking for an authentication request so I apologize profusely if anything is amiss. If possible, please let me know if anything is not up to standard so I may correct it and store it mentally for future posts. This gentleman posted several nice pictures on the ebay site. To me, this bag looks fine. The only reason I hesitate is because I was looking at two similar messenger bags in the Chicago location and I don't remember either having a paper/cloth tag inside (just the logo stamped into the leather). I have never understood BV's tagging system so I defer to others' impressive and extensive knowledge of this process.
> 
> Graciously,
> 
> -Kevin


 
Kevin,
The white serial tag is in all BV's bags.  It's usually sewn into the side of an interior pocket or somewhere discreet if there is no pocket.  Can you ask the seller for a photo of the underside of the tag?  This side contains a bunch of identifying numbers.  If it's older we'll be able to discern the season, style, skin and color.


----------



## grietje

yussi said:


> Hello! Just need this authenticated please.... (Or a reaffirmation that it is in fact a fake......i see all the inconsistencies but hey, im no expert)....
> 
> Bottega veneta maxi hobo
> Item number: 281612579792
> Seller: clemom14
> Url: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281612579792[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V0N1B2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No inconsistencies for me, but it's always nice to see the tag inside the pocket just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not loving the BV leather tag.  As you point out, the leather BV tag is usually an integrated piece of the leather surrounding the interior pocket.  But this bag could be quite a bit older and perhaps BV did the lining around the interior pocket differently.  A photo of both sides of the white tag will help identify the season and color.
> 
> I don't think it's new Chartreuse as that wouldn't that have the new styling?  I recall Peridot and Assenzio from past seasons and it might be that.  But then the leather tag still gives me pause.  I'd have to go back and look, but I think there was another lime-ish green or two before that.
Click to expand...


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Another 2 Pillow bags I spot on ebay.  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item Name: New NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Crossbody Pillow Bag
> 
> Seller name: alohajane
> 
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121583486740?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name:  NEW BOTTEGA VENETA MONALISA INTRECCIATO NAPPA MESSENGER BAG$ 1,450
> 
> Seller name: upcloseandstylishla
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291394699079?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
The green one looks good.  For the Monalisa (purple one), the leather heat stamp is different and I don't understand why.  I checked another crossbody where I know the seller sells authentic and it's consistent with the Monalisa heat stamp.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> The green one looks good.  For the Monalisa (purple one), the leather heat stamp is different and I don't understand why.  I checked another crossbody where I know the seller sells authentic and it's consistent with the Monalisa heat stamp.




Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi
> Can someone help me with the following :
> 
> Item : Bottega Veneta Hobo in Signal
> blue
> 
> Seller ID : suzysmod
> 
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291391179164
> 
> Thank you inadvance




Hello
Anyone can help me with the above?  Think my request was missed out.
Thank you so much


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Nope. BV Changed the inner tag of the Veneta last season.  No longer a heatstamp along the zipper, it now has the same interior heatstamp like the Bella/Seamless Tote has always had.
> I believe the colour may be New Chartreuse?  I don't have catalogs so I go from memory but it would be a colour that was done after the new tags were put in place and before the handle redesign of the Veneta.
> You mean that the zipper looks rippled? IDK, it's a leather bag.  As the seller for a photo of the interior authenticity tag and you'll know for sure.



I think I got my assessment wrong.  I'll defer to you!


----------



## BV_fan

Item: Bottega Veneta Leather Chain Woven Tote Bag
Item Number: Not an Ebay item
Link: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-leather-chain-woven-tote-bag-i-190197-s-2898.html
Seller: Creme de la Creme Consigners
Notes: Is this a Lido bag? Should it come with a pouch like a Cabat? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## BV_fan

BV_fan said:


> Item: Bottega Veneta Leather Chain Woven Tote Bag
> Item Number: Not an Ebay item
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-leather-chain-woven-tote-bag-i-190197-s-2898.html
> Seller: Creme de la Creme Consigners
> Notes: Is this a Lido bag? Should it come with a pouch like a Cabat? Thank you so much in advance!



I think this link will work better:

*Item*: Bottega Veneta Leather Chain Woven Tote Bag
*Item Number*: Not an Ebay item
*Link*: https://snobswap.com/shop/bottega-veneta/totesbriefcases/bottega-veneta-leather-chain-woven-tote-bag
*Seller*: Creme de la Creme Consigners
*Notes*: Is this a Lido bag? Should it come with a pouch like a Cabat? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

What do you ladies think about this one?

Bottega Veneta Large Intrecciato Velours Hobo Bag NWT $3485
Seller: brandnamesauthentic 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331498332141?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks.


----------



## bagloverny

Hi ladies, please help authenticate this bag. Thank you!

*Item*: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Campana Hobo Nero Black
*Item Number*: 75936
*Link*: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-hobo-nero-black-75936
*Seller*: Fashionphile


----------



## septembersiren

this bag is authentic 
please take note that the lining is stained 
it looks like it was cleaned, but you can still see the stains 





bagloverny said:


> Hi ladies, please help authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> *Item*: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Campana Hobo Nero Black
> *Item Number*: 75936
> *Link*: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-hobo-nero-black-75936
> *Seller*: Fashionphile


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




BV_LC_poodle said:


> What do you ladies think about this one?
> 
> Bottega Veneta Large Intrecciato Velours Hobo Bag NWT $3485
> Seller: brandnamesauthentic
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331498332141?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## septembersiren

I think this is authentic 
the pouch is missing 
I would inquire about that 
the pouch should be like a suede clutch 






BV_fan said:


> I think this link will work better:
> 
> *Item*: Bottega Veneta Leather Chain Woven Tote Bag
> *Item Number*: Not an Ebay item
> *Link*: https://snobswap.com/shop/bottega-veneta/totesbriefcases/bottega-veneta-leather-chain-woven-tote-bag
> *Seller*: Creme de la Creme Consigners
> *Notes*: Is this a Lido bag? Should it come with a pouch like a Cabat? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## bagloverny

septembersiren said:


> this bag is authentic
> please take note that the lining is stained
> it looks like it was cleaned, but you can still see the stains



Thank you so much for the quick reply! I did notice the lining stain. I think I can overlook that since the exterior looks to be in excellent condition. Thanks again.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> authentic




Thanks, SS


----------



## BV_fan

septembersiren said:


> I think this is authentic
> the pouch is missing
> I would inquire about that
> the pouch should be like a suede clutch



Thank you for advice :urock:


----------



## seaver1

Please help authenticate this BV flap bag. You need to scroll to the very right to see some detail pictures.

thanks so much. 

*Item*: $999 NWT Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Crossbody Flap Bag Brown Leather
*Item Number*: 291368076426
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291368076426
*Seller*: kindle_mall


----------



## septembersiren

I'm sorry I don't see any pictures of this bag 





seaver1 said:


> Please help authenticate this BV flap bag. You need to scroll to the very right to see some detail pictures.
> 
> thanks so much.
> 
> *Item*: $999 NWT Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Crossbody Flap Bag Brown Leather
> *Item Number*: 291368076426
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291368076426
> *Seller*: kindle_mall


----------



## seaver1

septembersiren said:


> I'm sorry I don't see any pictures of this bag



pls try this link. thanks again

http://www.ebay.com/itm/999-NWT-Aut...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Item*: $999 NWT Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Crossbody Flap Bag Brown Leather
*Item Number*: 291368076426


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
great find great price 





seaver1 said:


> pls try this link. thanks again
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/999-NWT-Aut...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Item*: $999 NWT Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Crossbody Flap Bag Brown Leather
> *Item Number*: 291368076426


----------



## seaver1

septembersiren said:


> authentic
> great find great price



thank you so much for working on it at this late hour.


----------



## AndyBag

Please help me authenticate this BV bag  

I'm totally new to this! Tried to see if anyone authenticated this before.. Couldn't find anything from now to January. 

Thanks so much. 

Item: New $2370 Bottega Veneta Classic Large Saffran Woven Classic Hobo Bag

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191527652508?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less


----------



## septembersiren

IMO authentic 





AndyBag said:


> Please help me authenticate this BV bag
> 
> I'm totally new to this! Tried to see if anyone authenticated this before.. Couldn't find anything from now to January.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Item: New $2370 Bottega Veneta Classic Large Saffran Woven Classic Hobo Bag
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191527652508?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less


----------



## Nefedov

Pls help to auth


----------



## V0N1B2

Nefedov said:


> Pls help to auth
> 
> View attachment 2926010
> View attachment 2926011
> View attachment 2926012
> View attachment 2926013
> View attachment 2926014
> View attachment 2926015
> View attachment 2926016


I'm sorry Nefedov, this has two big red flags for me. I would not purchase this as I don't believe it is authentic Bottega Veneta.


----------



## Nefedov

Whar flags?

Philips screw and embossing?


----------



## V0N1B2

This style briefcase (#170238) should have the Bottega Veneta heatstamp embossed directly onto the underside of the flap - not a stitched on patch of leather.
The font of the heatstamp is also off.
The lock threw me off at first.  I've moved past it LOL
However, the underside of the lock has a pattern on it, and I haven't seen that before.  If anyone has evidence to the contrary, please let me know.
There should be an authenticity tag sewn into the right side of the inside pocket. Are you able to take a picture of it? I suspect it will also be incorrect.

Honestly, if you're looking for something similar, check out some of the Japanese resellers on eBay.  With a little bit of polish and corner touch ups you make it look almost new again.


----------



## Nefedov

V0N1B2 said:


> This style briefcase (#170238) should have the Bottega Veneta heatstamp embossed directly onto the underside of the flap - not a stitched on patch of leather.
> 
> The font of the heatstamp is also off.
> 
> The lock threw me off at first.  I've moved past it LOL
> 
> However, the underside of the lock has a pattern on it, and I haven't seen that before.  If anyone has evidence to the contrary, please let me know.
> 
> There should be an authenticity tag sewn into the right side of the inside pocket. Are you able to take a picture of it? I suspect it will also be incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, if you're looking for something similar, check out some of the Japanese resellers on eBay.  With a little bit of polish and corner touch ups you make it look almost new again.




Many thanks )))


----------



## denise1973

Hi there   Please tell me that i never bought a fake Bottega Veneta wallet    

http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/library/?view=recent&page=1

thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

denise1973 said:


> Hi there   Please tell me that i never bought a fake Bottega Veneta wallet
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/user/cockneyrebeluk/library/?view=recent&page=1
> 
> thank you


I'm not a fan of this wallet. The heat stamp, the zipper, the stitching, the back weaving... is all a bit... meh. 
I'm not really good with SLGs because there are some really good fakes, but this isn't one of them, unfortunately.
Perhaps someone else would also like to weigh in?


----------



## bubu123

Hi. Please do help me to authenticate this bracelet. I got it from a trusted reseller but I'm curious when I got the dustbag and the "BOTTEGE VENETA" is in the middle instead of at the right hand side. 

Please help. Your help is much appreciated. Thank you :worthy::worthy::worthy:



















Thanks again! Have a pleasant day!


----------



## Seeeye

Hi all 

I need some help identifying this bottega wallet!

Any help will be GREATLY appreciated 

Ebay link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Item Name: BV continental portafolgio pelle 
Listing number: see ebay link
Seller name or ID: see ebay link
Working Link:  see eBay link 
Comments:


----------



## septembersiren

authentic double knot bracelet in nero 




bubu123 said:


> Hi. Please do help me to authenticate this bracelet. I got it from a trusted reseller but I'm curious when I got the dustbag and the "BOTTEGE VENETA" is in the middle instead of at the right hand side.
> 
> Please help. Your help is much appreciated. Thank you :worthy::worthy::worthy:
> 
> View attachment 2926899
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926900
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926901
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926902
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926904
> 
> 
> View attachment 2926905
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Have a pleasant day!


----------



## septembersiren

I don't see any warning signs that this is not authentic 





Seeeye said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need some help identifying this bottega wallet!
> 
> Any help will be GREATLY appreciated
> 
> Ebay link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Item Name: BV continental portafolgio pelle
> Listing number: see ebay link
> Seller name or ID: see ebay link
> Working Link:  see eBay link
> Comments:


----------



## denise1973

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not a fan of this wallet. The heat stamp, the zipper, the stitching, the back weaving... is all a bit... meh.
> I'm not really good with SLGs because there are some really good fakes, but this isn't one of them, unfortunately.
> Perhaps someone else would also like to weigh in?


SLGs ?   thanks for the reply


----------



## V0N1B2

denise1973 said:


> SLGs ?   thanks for the reply


Oh, sorry. Small Leather Goods (SLGs) - wallets, coin purses, agendas, key holders etc.


----------



## Nefedov

Pls auth


----------



## V0N1B2

Preevyet Nefedov!
I thought someone would have seen your request.  My strong suit is not wallets etc but I will say this is consistent with Bottega Veneta quality.  Stitching, zipper, hardware etc.
I think there should be a small white authenticity tag sewn into where you put the bills.  Could you take a photo of it (both sides) and post it here please?   Unfortunately without it, it will be hard to give you a definite opinion.
Hopefully someone with more knowledge of SLGs will comment.
Ladies?


----------



## Nefedov

v0n1b2 said:


> preevyet nefedov!
> 
> I thought someone would have seen your request.  My strong suit is not wallets etc but i will say this is consistent with bottega veneta quality.  Stitching, zipper, hardware etc.
> 
> I think there should be a small white authenticity tag sewn into where you put the bills.  Could you take a photo of it (both sides) and post it here please?   Unfortunately without it, it will be hard to give you a definite opinion.
> 
> Hopefully someone with more knowledge of slgs will comment.
> 
> Ladies?


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi can you guys help authenticate this for me?

Item name: Bottega Veneta limited edition Torchon? 

Item #: 261803180097

Seller ID: calypsoblues

Comments: I'm almost 100% sure this is authentic and that I got a steal on eBay but  would love a second opinion before i pay for it thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2929888


This is an authentic Bottega Veneta Wallet


----------



## 268eddie

Hi I want to sell this gift I got from Italy a while ago.  I am certain it's authentic but I can't find any tag in this coin pouch - it could be a separate tag that was lost when I opened the packaging.  Can someone kindly authenticate it please?  If you need more details I can upload more photos. Thanks in advance!

Item: *NEW* Authentic Bottega Veneta leather coin pouch with chain 
Seller: 268eddie
Item number: 131458595875
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131458595875?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

By the way how much was the price back then if anyone happens to know?  Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

IMO this is authentic 






Nefedov said:


> View attachment 2929888


----------



## septembersiren

Please read post #1 of this thread to see what pictures are needed for authentication 




















































































LilMissCutie said:


> Hi can you guys help authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta limited edition Torchon?
> 
> Item #: 261803180097
> 
> Seller ID: calypsoblues
> 
> Comments: I'm almost 100% sure this is authentic and that I got a steal on eBay but  would love a second opinion before i pay for it thank you


----------



## LilMissCutie

septembersiren said:


> Please read post #1 of this thread to see what pictures are needed for authentication


Gotcha. That's all I have until it comes to me but thanks.


----------



## maja2506

Hi
Could you please authenticate this one?

eBay link:
http://www.ebay.at/itm/381194821826?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks a lot!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





maja2506 said:


> Hi
> Could you please authenticate this one?
> 
> eBay link:
> http://www.ebay.at/itm/381194821826?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a lot!


----------



## maja2506

septembersiren said:


> authentic




Thanks a lot for a quick response [emoji41]


----------



## chiisaibunny

Please help authenticate this bag. It is a private sale. 
Medium veneta in edoardo junior, seller purchased from a dept store, saks i think.
Many Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

looks authentic to me 
I think but can't tell from picture that the lining has a big stain on it 





chiisaibunny said:


> Please help authenticate this bag. It is a private sale.
> Medium veneta in edoardo junior, seller purchased from a dept store, saks i think.
> Many Thanks!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Thanks!


----------



## dolali

Hello!  Can you help me authenticate this BV Cervo Hobo?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Hobo New in the sold out Eggplant! Perfect Condition!
Listing number: 281632119398
Seller name or ID:  samanthagumenick
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281632119398?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I have attached pics of white tag seller sent. Not sure how to make them bigger 

thanks!


----------



## TurnTable

Hi everybody,

I bought these two wallets at eBay, and I could really use some help authenticating them. I've attached pictures of the wallets and tags. What do you think? I don't have much experience, but I really hope that they're genuine (of course)


----------



## TurnTable

more pictures


----------



## TurnTable

Hmm, I got more pictures (of the front and back), but I get an error. Will that do?


----------



## V0N1B2

TurnTable said:


> Hmm, I got more pictures (of the front and back), but I get an error. Will that do?


I'd like someone else to look at the card case.  Is there a photo of the heat stamp you could post in the meantime?

The second wallet posted is not an authentic Bottega Veneta, I'm sorry.  
If you pop into the eBay forum, check out the thread on what to do after you've purchased a fake.


----------



## V0N1B2

TurnTable said:


> Hi everybody,
> I bought these two wallets at eBay, and I could really use some help authenticating them. I've attached pictures of the wallets and tags. What do you think? I don't have much experience, but I really hope that they're genuine (of course)


TurnTable, if you are having trouble posting pictures, and you bought these on eBay, can you provide the original sales link? There might be additional pictures for the card case in the original listing. That will most likely help whomever will see the request.
Thanks


----------



## sasquaty

Hi,
Hoping Simone can help me with this one. I did buy but has return policy.
Title: Auth Excellent BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Semi Shoulder bag 233499 Brown 6429
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/141598411814?txnId=1102306756004
Seller ID: steven-japan2525
Listing number: 141598411814

I'm hoping is authentic as I believe it is I. The Truffle color I'm looking for.

Thank you so very much in advance.


----------



## sasquaty

Sorry, meant someone, not Simone. Darn autocorrect.


----------



## septembersiren

sorry but I don't think either one of these are authentic 





TurnTable said:


> Hmm, I got more pictures (of the front and back), but I get an error. Will that do?


----------



## septembersiren

looks authentic to me 
good luck with it 
I love the belly 





sasquaty said:


> Hi,
> Hoping Simone can help me with this one. I did buy but has return policy.
> Title: Auth Excellent BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Semi Shoulder bag 233499 Brown 6429
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/141598411814?txnId=1102306756004
> Seller ID: steven-japan2525
> Listing number: 141598411814
> 
> I'm hoping is authentic as I believe it is I. The Truffle color I'm looking for.
> 
> Thank you so very much in advance.


----------



## TurnTable

V0N1B2 said:


> TurnTable, if you are having trouble posting pictures, and you bought these on eBay, can you provide the original sales link? There might be additional pictures for the card case in the original listing. That will most likely help whomever will see the request.
> Thanks



Oh no  I was positive that they was authentic. How stupid of me not to check before buying 

How can you see that they aren't?

This is the sales link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231474580738

Thank you SO much for helping me.


----------



## V0N1B2

Without giving too much away, both the style number and leather code are incorrect for the wallet.  Some of the counterfeit stuff is really good, so don't beat yourself up.  I hope you will be able to get your money back.  I believe eBay now has better buyer protection since they have extended the time in which you can return or dispute your purchase.  
One thing worth noting is that it was an eBay UK link you provided, yet the item was in Kallispell, MT.  I checked the other listings from this seller and they sold another wallet and the item was in Calgary, Canada.  Sometimes a little bit of homework on the seller before you buy, is helpful, even if it is just to check out if they have sold BV before etc.
Here is the link I mentioned earlier.  I was on my iPad so I couldn't link it here.  The eBay ladies can help you out.
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html


----------



## TurnTable

V0N1B2 said:


> Without giving too much away, both the style number and leather code are incorrect for the wallet.  Some of the counterfeit stuff is really good, so don't beat yourself up.  I hope you will be able to get your money back.  I believe eBay now has better buyer protection since they have extended the time in which you can return or dispute your purchase.
> One thing worth noting is that it was an eBay UK link you provided, yet the item was in Kallispell, MT.  I checked the other listings from this seller and they sold another wallet and the item was in Calgary, Canada.  Sometimes a little bit of homework on the seller before you buy, is helpful, even if it is just to check out if they have sold BV before etc.
> Here is the link I mentioned earlier.  I was on my iPad so I couldn't link it here.  The eBay ladies can help you out.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html


Thanks. It's really nice of you. And yes, that makes sense! I should have been more careful, it's just a long time since I bought something at eBay They have done it quite well - the wallets came in a box (seems ok), with card and everything.

Wow, it's so hard to tell! I'm glad that you could help me out, thanks again.


----------



## yuanying5872

Can anyone please help authenticate this messenger bag? Really appreciate it. Thanks a lot.
Item Name: BV mini messenger bag
Seller name or ID: garagesaleboston, private seller
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae6c6d776

Thank you so much for you guys input!


----------



## pasitmd1990

Hi everyone i am new here. Please authenticate this bag for me THANKS


----------



## pasitmd1990

More pics


----------



## sasquaty

septembersiren said:


> looks authentic to me
> good luck with it
> I love the belly



Thank you so much!!


----------



## V0N1B2

pasitmd1990 said:


> Hi everyone i am new here. Please authenticate this bag for me THANKS


Welcome 
This is a lovely Club Fume Briefcase. 
Unfortunately it was not made by Bottega Veneta.  I'm sorry. I would like to see the numbers under the photographer's thumb if it were at all possible...
I'm shocked (not really) at the level of detail though.


----------



## Charlie4

Bottega Veneta Small Leather Evening Bag and Matching Red Wallet

Listing #: 201312633322

Seller Name: guchmyster

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201312633322...:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: This seems too good to be true. Would you please authenticate for me? Thank you.


----------



## Charlie4

authentic BOTTEGA VENETA black satin weave Evening bag clutch

Item Listing #: 271809133825

Seller Name: loreescloset

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271809133825...:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello, I've seen several of these on eBay for a lot more. Would you please let me know if this is authentic or not? Thank you so much.


----------



## V0N1B2

*Reposting for Charlie4 *
I don't know what happened, but the original posts you linked in the FAQ & Leather Care forum had the correct links but the two above do not work.
Here are the correct links:

First bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20131263332...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true

Second bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27180913382...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true

*and I'm sorry I can't help you with either of them. Vintage is not my strong suit.


----------



## pasitmd1990

V0N1B2 said:


> Welcome
> This is a lovely Club Fume Briefcase.
> Unfortunately it was not made by Bottega Veneta.  I'm sorry. I would like to see the numbers under the photographer's thumb if it were at all possible...
> I'm shocked (not really) at the level of detail though.



Thank you so much. i am sorry to tell you that i've just return the bag to the seller before reading this so, i can't take the picture od the tag inside this bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Don't be sorry you returned the bag! That was a good decision.  I hope you find something else you'll love.


----------



## Charlie4

V0N1B2 said:


> *Reposting for Charlie4 *
> I don't know what happened, but the original posts you linked in the FAQ & Leather Care forum had the correct links but the two above do not work.
> Here are the correct links:
> 
> First bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20131263332...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true
> 
> Second bag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/27180913382...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true
> 
> *and I'm sorry I can't help you with either of them. Vintage is not my strong suit.


Thank you for correcting the links for me, I appreciate it. 
Can someone else help me? I was wondering if this red bag could be a vintage version of the current messenger bag they have for sale on the bottegaveneta.com website for $1450? Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## yuanying5872

I am new to Bv, can anyone please help authenticate this messenger bag?

Item Name: BV mini messenger bag
Seller name or ID: garagesaleboston, private seller
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Vene...item4ae6c6d776

Thank you so much!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




yuanying5872 said:


> Can anyone please help authenticate this messenger bag? Really appreciate it. Thanks a lot.
> Item Name: BV mini messenger bag
> Seller name or ID: garagesaleboston, private seller
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae6c6d776
> 
> Thank you so much for you guys input!


----------



## Charlie4

Charlie4 said:


> Thank you for correcting the links for me, I appreciate it.
> Can someone else help me? I was wondering if this red bag could be a vintage version of the current messenger bag they have for sale on the bottegaveneta.com website for $1450? Again, thanks for your help.


Originally Posted by V0N1B2
Reposting for Charlie4 
I don't know what happened, but the original posts you linked in the FAQ & Leather Care forum had the correct links but the two above do not work.
Here are the correct links:

First bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201312633322...AIT&rmvSB=true

Second bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271809133825...AIT&rmvSB=true

*and I'm sorry I can't help you with either of them. Vintage is not my strong suit.


Thank you for correcting the links for me, I appreciate it. 
*Can someone else help me?* I was wondering if this red bag could be a vintage version of the current messenger bag they have for sale on the bottegaveneta.com website for $1450? Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## yuanying5872

septembersiren said:


> authentic


Thank you so much !


----------



## yuanying5872

septembersiren said:


> authentic






Btw, could you please check the button and the stitches one more time. It doesn't seem to be that perfect. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## septembersiren

it's handmade no two are exactly alike 





yuanying5872 said:


> View attachment 2937034
> 
> 
> Btw, could you please check the button and the stitches one more time. It doesn't seem to be that perfect.
> Thank you so much!


----------



## septembersiren

both listings have been removed 





Charlie4 said:


> Originally Posted by V0N1B2
> Reposting for Charlie4
> I don't know what happened, but the original posts you linked in the FAQ & Leather Care forum had the correct links but the two above do not work.
> Here are the correct links:
> 
> First bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201312633322...AIT&rmvSB=true
> 
> Second bag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271809133825...AIT&rmvSB=true
> 
> *and I'm sorry I can't help you with either of them. Vintage is not my strong suit.
> 
> 
> Thank you for correcting the links for me, I appreciate it.
> *Can someone else help me?* I was wondering if this red bag could be a vintage version of the current messenger bag they have for sale on the bottegaveneta.com website for $1450? Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Charlie4

Would you please let me know if this is authentic vintage? Thank you.

Bottega Veneta Small Leather Evening Bag and Matching Red Wallet

Listing #: 201312633322

Seller Name: guchmyster

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201312633322?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Here's a new link, let's see if this one works for you. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## septembersiren

we need to see pictures of the white tag that is sewn somewhere inside both pieces 





Charlie4 said:


> Would you please let me know if this is authentic vintage? Thank you.
> 
> Bottega Veneta Small Leather Evening Bag and Matching Red Wallet
> 
> Listing #: 201312633322
> 
> Seller Name: guchmyster
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201312633322?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Here's a new link, let's see if this one works for you. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Charlie4

septembersiren said:


> we need to see pictures of the white tag that is sewn somewhere inside both pieces


I asked if there were BV paper tags inside the interior zippered pocket of the bag and the wallet and was told there are no tags in either item. Sorry.


----------



## septembersiren

*I would pass on this *
the wallet has a lot of wear
the bag is called a baby bag and it should have a white tag inside 
I can't authenticate it and I won't without seeing the white tag 






Charlie4 said:


> I asked if there were BV paper tags inside the interior zippered pocket of the bag and the wallet and was told there are no tags in either item. Sorry.


----------



## yuanying5872

septembersiren said:


> it's handmade no two are exactly alike


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Charlie4

septembersiren said:


> *I would pass on this *
> the wallet has a lot of wear
> the bag is called a baby bag and it should have a white tag inside
> I can't authenticate it and I won't without seeing the white tag


Thank you so much, I appreciate your honesty and time.

I have a few more BV's I'd like your opinion on please.

#1:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271812764533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

#2:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271812760902?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

#3:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281635052535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Any advice is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## septembersiren

sorry this is way before my time with BV
you will have to wait for someone with lots of vintage experience 
they are not knot bags since there is no knot 
I would wait for someone else 





Charlie4 said:


> Thank you so much, I appreciate your honesty and time.
> 
> I have a few more BV's I'd like your opinion on please.
> 
> #1:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271812764533?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> #2:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271812760902?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> #3:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281635052535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Updated 

Item # 261803180097
Seller: calypsoblues


----------



## LilMissCutie

More pics


----------



## MichelleMyBell

Please forgive my ignorance, but does anyone know if Bottega Veneta made any BV signature print and leather combination bags in black on black? They are not in woven leather as the majority do, I have seen a few that claimed to be 100% authentic with tags that appear to be exact and I do have a photo of 2 in question but I am new here and think I have to wait until I am able to post a photo yet. Thanks


----------



## MichelleMyBell

This is the link of one of them that I have seen. Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51cc68ad04


----------



## septembersiren

authentic





LilMissCutie said:


> More pics


----------



## septembersiren

this is a vintage bag 
pre Tomas Maier
I don't have much experience with vintage 
but I don't see any warning signs that this is a fake 
I would wait for someone with vintage experience to authenticate 





MichelleMyBell said:


> This is the link of one of them that I have seen. Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...076?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51cc68ad04


----------



## MichelleMyBell

Thank you so very much, I am learning more about BV and really have gravitated toward them now that I can afford to treat myself on occasion 

I would be interested in the era of this style of the signature print as well, I recently acquired one with a similar print and will post a photo as soon as I am able.


----------



## Charlie4

septembersiren said:


> sorry this is way before my time with BV
> you will have to wait for someone with lots of vintage experience
> they are not knot bags since there is no knot
> I would wait for someone else


Thank you for getting back to me on these, I appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Thank you.


----------



## cetirizine

Hey, I'm new to this thread and would really appreciate help with authenticating the following item 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Continental Wallet

Seller name or ID: Reebonz

Working Link to pictures: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t13...gn=20150101-rt-fbx-sg&utm_content=ipp-dynamic

Comments: Reebonz has had pretty good reviews for Bottega Veneta in terms of authenticity. However, I can't seem to find this design of the continental wallet anywhere and hence am pretty worried about its authenticity. 
Sorry I'm unable to provide more photos because this is all that the website has ><

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

What do you think of this one? I don't see a Lagoon Veneta in the resale market often. 

NEW BOTTEGA VENETA LAGOON WOVEN INTRECCIATO HOBO NAPA LEATHER RETAIL OVER 2k

Seller: calbodyguard 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/261504190621?nav=SEARCH


----------



## amychen99

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Gold Purse (100% AUTHENTIC)
Listing number:191536081005
Seller name or ID: tonbla1
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...TSbBMfM3F3WB1zPiM14fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: Can any expert please authenticate this purse. Many thanks


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





BV_LC_poodle said:


> What do you think of this one? I don't see a Lagoon Veneta in the resale market often.
> 
> NEW BOTTEGA VENETA LAGOON WOVEN INTRECCIATO HOBO NAPA LEATHER RETAIL OVER 2k
> 
> Seller: calbodyguard
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261504190621?nav=SEARCH


----------



## V0N1B2

amychen99 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Gold Purse (100% AUTHENTIC)
> Listing number:191536081005
> Seller name or ID: tonbla1
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...TSbBMfM3F3WB1zPiM14fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: Can any expert please authenticate this purse. Many thanks


This wallet was posted here last week.  Or at least I'm pretty positive it's the same one.  See Post #1747 of this thread.
Unfortunately, the answer is the same.  This is not an authentic BV wallet 
16 bids! Oh my!  If it was you who bought it, please return it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I think this one looks fine but would love to hear what you think. 

Bottega Veneta Medium Veneta Hobo Bag (Wattea)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/291415638812?nav=SEARCH

TIA [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## hereuse

Hello,

Item Name: Bottega-Veneta-hobo-black-bag 
From: Depop
Link: http://www.depop.com/en/yvon0416/bottega-veneta-hobo-black-bag
Seller: yvon0416







Thank you for checking it !


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I think this one looks fine but would love to hear what you think.
> 
> Bottega Veneta Medium Veneta Hobo Bag (Wattea)
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/291415638812?nav=SEARCH
> 
> TIA [emoji5]&#65039;


This appears authentic.  In the future, please refer to post 1 in this thread and follow those guidelines.



hereuse said:


> Hello,
> 
> Item Name: Bottega-Veneta-hobo-black-bag
> From: Depop
> Link: http://www.depop.com/en/yvon0416/bottega-veneta-hobo-black-bag
> Seller: yvon0416
> 
> View attachment 2940435
> View attachment 2940436
> View attachment 2940437
> View attachment 2940438
> 
> 
> Thank you for checking it !


Authentic.


----------



## Gigadeath

Item Name:Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Messenger-Crossbody-Satchel
Listing number: 261824138406
Seller name or ID: 702dior1984
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261824138406
Comments: Please help me authentic this messenger bag


Thank you so much


----------



## Charlie4

25,000 USD Bottega Veneta intrecciato woven crocodile leather bag sand colour

Item #: 261824326523

Seller: superpuschen

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261824326523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## hereuse

indiaink said:


> This appears authentic.  In the future, please refer to post 1 in this thread and follow those guidelines.
> 
> 
> Authentic.


Thank you ! Good news for me but not for my bank account


----------



## septembersiren

I thnk this is authentic 
I can't tell you what color or what year it is from 
the lining is badly stained 
it would cost you at least 200 or more to have the lining cleaned 
if it is ink....it might get lighter but it won't come out 




Charlie4 said:


> 25,000 USD Bottega Veneta intrecciato woven crocodile leather bag sand colour
> 
> Item #: 261824326523
> 
> Seller: superpuschen
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261824326523?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## Charlie4

septembersiren said:


> I thnk this is authentic
> I can't tell you what color or what year it is from
> the lining is badly stained
> it would cost you at least 200 or more to have the lining cleaned
> if it is ink....it might get lighter but it won't come out


Thank you for getting back to me, I appreciate it. That's my biggest concern, the ink.


----------



## Gigadeath

Gigadeath said:


> Item Name:Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Messenger-Crossbody-Satchel
> Listing number: 261824138406
> Seller name or ID: 702dior1984
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261824138406
> Comments: Please help me authentic this messenger bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me check this out even though it is already end


----------



## indiaink

Gigadeath said:


> Gigadeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Messenger-Crossbody-Satchel
> Listing number: 261824138406
> Seller name or ID: 702dior1984
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261824138406
> Comments: Please help me authentic this messenger b
> 
> Please help me check this out even though it is already end
> 
> 
> 
> It *looks* authentic, but it would have helped to have a shot of the leather imprint.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gigadeath

indiaink said:


> Gigadeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> It *looks* authentic, but it would have helped to have a shot of the leather imprint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is good enough
> 
> And I don't know why the originality certified have just
> " B00867764L " normally it needs to be 2 line or something right?
> 
> Thank again
Click to expand...


----------



## indiaink

Gigadeath said:


> indiaink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is good enough
> 
> And I don't know why the originality certified have just
> " B00867764L " normally it needs to be 2 line or something right?
> 
> Thank again
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.  This is authentic.  Newer BV bags only have one line of numbers on the tag, only identifiable by a BV employee.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gigadeath

indiaink said:


> Gigadeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting.  This is authentic.  Newer BV bags only have one line of numbers on the tag, only identifiable by a BV employee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know it is authentic
> By the way, Is it possible to tell why it is authentic , I just curious.
Click to expand...


----------



## amychen99

V0N1B2 said:


> This wallet was posted here last week.  Or at least I'm pretty positive it's the same one.  See Post #1747 of this thread.
> Unfortunately, the answer is the same.  This is not an authentic BV wallet
> 16 bids! Oh my!  If it was you who bought it, please return it.


Thank you very much for letting me know. I will return it.


----------



## septembersiren

*sorry we do not give out that information as fakers read this forum also *





Gigadeath said:


> indiaink said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I know it is authentic
> By the way, Is it possible to tell why it is authentic , I just curious.
Click to expand...


----------



## yuanying5872

Just got this petty little thing today from eBay. Like it a lot. Anyone please help me double check with the authenticity?
Thanks al lot!


----------



## indiaink

yuanying5872 said:


> Just got this petty little thing today from eBay. Like it a lot. Anyone please help me double check with the authenticity?
> Thanks al lot!
> View attachment 2942292
> View attachment 2942293
> View attachment 2942294
> View attachment 2942295
> View attachment 2942296
> View attachment 2942297


This looks good, but I'd love to see the white label that should be sewn into a seam or a pocket.  Both sides of the label, thanks!


----------



## yuanying5872

indiaink said:


> This looks good, but I'd love to see the white label that should be sewn into a seam or a pocket.  Both sides of the label, thanks!




Thank you so much.[
	

		
			
		

		
	




Are these good?


----------



## indiaink

yuanying5872 said:


> Thank you so much.[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2942369
> View attachment 2942370
> 
> Are these good?


Perfect. Authentic! Pretty bag!


----------



## yuanying5872

indiaink said:


> Perfect. Authentic! Pretty bag!




Lol, like it a lot. Very pretty bag. Thanks so much for your advices!


----------



## laevrys

Hi could someone help me authenticate this wallet I've just won?
Thank you!

Item Name: A LOVELY BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK LEATHER PURSE / WALLET
Listing number: 251885853802
Seller name or ID: whatawonderfulworld1996
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251885853802?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiaink

laevrys said:


> Hi could someone help me authenticate this wallet I've just won?
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: A LOVELY BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK LEATHER PURSE / WALLET
> Listing number: 251885853802
> Seller name or ID: whatawonderfulworld1996
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251885853802?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


We need WAY clearer photos of that white label; I'd also like to see a clear close-up of the zipper logo.


----------



## jjj5

Hello all, you have helped me authenticate a beautiful vintage BV bag previously and I am back years later with another bag 

This is from a seller, claimed 100% authentic which of course is a red flag but I took a chance. I am primarily concerned with the zipper, and interior tags. The paint and hardware seems light and cheap, however it is riri m6. The interior serial tag is sewn at a slight angle that seems fake, however the color code matches "noce" or walnut. The outer clasp is thin and rattles slightly, but bears no Chinese markings I can identify. Thanks for your help I love getting BV for my lady but I think she deserves the real thing so here's hoping! The leather feels supple and the weave seems genuine, however it appears to have a slightly waxy or shiny finish.

Images here:
Http://imgur.com/a/R4mWj


----------



## indiaink

jjj5 said:


> Hello all, you have helped me authenticate a beautiful vintage BV bag previously and I am back years later with another bag
> 
> This is from a seller, claimed 100% authentic which of course is a red flag but I took a chance. I am primarily concerned with the zipper, and interior tags. The paint and hardware seems light and cheap, however it is riri m6. The interior serial tag is sewn at a slight angle that seems fake, however the color code matches "noce" or walnut. The outer clasp is thin and rattles slightly, but bears no Chinese markings I can identify. Thanks for your help I love getting BV for my lady but I think she deserves the real thing so here's hoping! The leather feels supple and the weave seems genuine, however it appears to have a slightly waxy or shiny finish.
> 
> Images here:
> Http://imgur.com/a/R4mWj


Appears authentic based on comparison with others on the market.


----------



## jjj5

indiaink said:


> Appears authentic based on comparison with others on the market.



Hi thank you for your reply, it's a tough call I really am questioning it so I appreciate all opinions


----------



## laevrys

indiaink said:


> We need WAY clearer photos of that white label; I'd also like to see a clear close-up of the zipper logo.



Attached here. Would really appreciate opinions on this! Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

laevrys said:


> Attached here. Would really appreciate opinions on this! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943555
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943556
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943557


Thanks for the add'l photos. This is not authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

There have been A LOT of fake BVs on eBay UK of late...


----------



## dxs

Hi Everyone, please auntheticate this for me. It is private sale, the owner bought it on 30 April 2012 from Hannah Boutique in Hong Kong. It is Belly in medium size. If you know the color too please let me know. The Front 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Logo 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Tag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Zipper Pull on outside bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Zipper Pull inside the bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Interior 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 to be continued


----------



## dxs

Side of the bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pleatings on the sides 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bottom 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Handle 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mirror 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 dustbag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tags that comes 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you so much everyone


----------



## dxs

And here is the back of the outside zipper 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the inside zipper 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and the inside of the pocket is cloth not suede like material


----------



## jjj5

jjj5 said:


> Hello all, you have helped me authenticate a beautiful vintage BV bag previously and I am back years later with another bag
> 
> This is from a seller, claimed 100% authentic which of course is a red flag but I took a chance. I am primarily concerned with the zipper, and interior tags. The paint and hardware seems light and cheap, however it is riri m6. The interior serial tag is sewn at a slight angle that seems fake, however the color code matches "noce" or walnut. The outer clasp is thin and rattles slightly, but bears no Chinese markings I can identify. Thanks for your help I love getting BV for my lady but I think she deserves the real thing so here's hoping! The leather feels supple and the weave seems genuine, however it appears to have a slightly waxy or shiny finish.
> 
> Images here:
> Http://imgur.com/a/R4mWj



If anyone has further confirmation this bag is genuine I would appreciate it, I hae had trouble finding a similar style (particularly the handle) and I am concerned the interior leather tag, which has a black plastic or rubber backing as seen in my photos, may not be authentic. The serial seems to match the color, but the V0013 serial seems to be associated with BV wallets not bags unless I am mistaken.


----------



## laevrys

indiaink said:


> Thanks for the add'l photos. This is not authentic.


thanks for your reply - I'll try and return it.


----------



## indiaink

dxs said:


> Hi Everyone, please auntheticate this for me. It is private sale, the owner bought it on 30 April 2012 from Hannah Boutique in Hong Kong. It is Belly in medium size. If you know the color too please let me know. The Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943834
> View attachment 2943835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zipper Pull on outside bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943836
> View attachment 2943837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Zipper Pull inside the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943839
> View attachment 2943840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943841
> View attachment 2943842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be continued





dxs said:


> Side of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943844
> View attachment 2943845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleatings on the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943846
> View attachment 2943847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943851
> View attachment 2943853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dustbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tags that comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much everyone





dxs said:


> And here is the back of the outside zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the inside zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside of the pocket is cloth not suede like material



This is authentic.  It is normal for the inside pocket to be lined with cloth material.  It looks like 'new red' for the color, but you'd have to check with a BV SA, because they are the only ones that can read the code on the authentication label.


----------



## dxs

thanks so much &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Item Name: Bottega Veneta nude Knot satin clutch with suede trim
Listing number: 111632575819
Seller name or ID: anjutawren 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: I just purchased this and realised that the seller has uploaded a couple more pictures (it was just stock images earlier). Hopefully you can authenticate with so little pictures? Otherwise I'll take more when it arrives. Thank you for what you are doing!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta nude Knot satin clutch with suede trim
> Listing number: 111632575819
> Seller name or ID: anjutawren
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: I just purchased this and realised that the seller has uploaded a couple more pictures (it was just stock images earlier). Hopefully you can authenticate with so little pictures? Otherwise I'll take more when it arrives. Thank you for what you are doing!



Oh dear, realised that the listing might not show?  I've attached the pictures from the listing below. I bought the nude/gold one but she is selling another two knots in different colors.


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name: vintage ladies purse bottega veneta woven red leather

Listing Number: 271819193820

Seller Name or ID: crazyaboutjunk

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271819193820?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO WHITE NAPA LEATHER SHOULDER BAD, MEDIUM SIZE

Listing Number:  111631469706

Seller Name or ID:  springclng

Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111631469706?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate this BV for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name:  Vintage Bottega Veneta Cream Beige Woven Purse Crossbody

Listing Number:  171737275648

Seller Name or ID:  doorknocking

Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171737275648?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Oh dear, realised that the listing might not show?  I've attached the pictures from the listing below. I bought the nude/gold one but she is selling another two knots in different colors.


I am not a Knot expert, so will await answers from someone else on this one.



Charlie4 said:


> Item Name: vintage ladies purse bottega veneta woven red leather
> 
> Listing Number: 271819193820
> 
> Seller Name or ID: crazyaboutjunk
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271819193820?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


Authentic.



Charlie4 said:


> Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO WHITE NAPA LEATHER SHOULDER BAD, MEDIUM SIZE
> 
> Listing Number:  111631469706
> 
> Seller Name or ID:  springclng
> 
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/111631469706?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate this BV for me? Thank you so much.


I'm not sure on this one; the placement of the metal plate doesn't seem right to me, but I am not an expert on vintage BV, so hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

This looks very interesting to me so I'm enlisting your help in authenticating this python convertible tote.  Thanks.

Item Name: 
Authentic Bottega Veneta Matte Python Espresso Convertible Tote

Listing number:
281646476450

Seller name or ID: 
bvbags

Working Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...esso-Convertible-Tote-/281646476450?#shpCntId


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This looks very interesting to me so I'm enlisting your help in authenticating this python convertible tote.  Thanks.
> 
> Item Name:
> Authentic Bottega Veneta Matte Python Espresso Convertible Tote
> 
> Listing number:
> 281646476450
> 
> Seller name or ID:
> bvbags
> 
> Working Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...esso-Convertible-Tote-/281646476450?#shpCntId


Authentic. Seller is well-known for selling great bags, both on e-Bay and on Malleries.com. You should actually check there for this bag, she may have it cheaper there (no fees, see).


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Seller is well-known for selling great bags, both on e-Bay and on Malleries.com. You should actually check there for this bag, she may have it cheaper there (no fees, see).




Thanks for authenticating it and for the tips.


----------



## indiaink

jjj5 said:


> Hi it appears as if I have either a real cosmetic case or a replica one similar to those listed on  this site
> 
> FAKE SITE URL REMOVED
> 
> The style number matches but I can't tell if mine is replica or not. The cheaper hardware and leather make me wonder if I should return I spent about 170



jjj5, if you don't feel confident about this bag, return it.  We've done all we can do to help you here.  Just know this:  Replica sites often use 'real' images obtained from somewhere else; that's how they fool innocent people.


----------



## V0N1B2

jjj5 said:


> Hi it appears as if I have either a real cosmetic case or a replica one similar to those listed on  this site
> 
> The style number matches but I can't tell if mine is replica or not. The cheaper hardware and leather make me wonder if I should return I spent about 170


I think you should probably contact a paid authentication service to ease your mind.  Unfortunately, the opinions of two of us here are not enough to convince you.  This pouch is about seven years old (thereabouts), I would expect it to have been used and for the leather to really soften and for the hardware to have been snapped open and shut many times over, thus making it feel loose.
I don't know if this style is still made, but you may want to pay a visit to your local Bottega Veneta boutique and purchase something directly from the store.


----------



## jjj5

I appreciate the assistance this is my first time having doubts On a purchase and the info and assurances from you both helps me greatly. I enjoy buying from BV new whenever possible


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO WHITE NAPA LEATHER SHOULDER BAD, MEDIUM SIZE
Listing Number: 111631469706
Seller Name or ID: springclng
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111631469706...:MEBIDX:IT


Item Name: vintage ladies purse bottega veneta woven red leather
Listing Number: 271819193820
Seller Name or ID: crazyaboutjunk
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271819193820...:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello, would someone please authenticate these BV's for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## Charlie4

indiaink said:


> I am not a Knot expert, so will await answers from someone else on this one.
> 
> 
> Authentic.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure on this one; the placement of the metal plate doesn't seem right to me, but I am not an expert on vintage BV, so hopefully someone else will chime in.


Thank you, that helps so much.


----------



## jjj5

V0N1B2 said:


> I think you should probably contact a paid authentication service to ease your mind.  Unfortunately, the opinions of two of us here are not enough to convince you.  This pouch is about seven years old (thereabouts), I would expect it to have been used and for the leather to really soften and for the hardware to have been snapped open and shut many times over, thus making it feel loose.
> I don't know if this style is still made, but you may want to pay a visit to your local Bottega Veneta boutique and purchase something directly from the store.



Thanks again for style Id help I am feeling more confident there is a lot of depth to this brands design and I enjoy learning more from those in the know


----------



## Covethatbag

Hi

I would appreciate some help in authenticating this BV clutch.

eBay seller ID ambimeg

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...NTAGE-CLUTCH-BAG-VERY-VERY-RARE-/161656999275

Many thanks in advance.



Sent from my iPad


----------



## indiaink

Covethatbag said:


> Hi
> 
> I would appreciate some help in authenticating this BV clutch.
> 
> eBay seller ID ambimeg
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...NTAGE-CLUTCH-BAG-VERY-VERY-RARE-/161656999275
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPad


This looks authentic, by all indications. Ask the seller if there's a label inside that zippered pocket, and if so, to provide photos of it, front and back.  If there is not a label, that doesn't mean much, just FYI.


----------



## Covethatbag

indiaink said:


> This looks authentic, by all indications. Ask the seller if there's a label inside that zippered pocket, and if so, to provide photos of it, front and back.  If there is not a label, that doesn't mean much, just FYI.



Thank you so much for your super quick response. X


----------



## GretchenA

*Item Name: BV Purse
Seller name or ID: lil-red-ridinghood/GretchenA
Working Link to pictures: photobucket
Comments:*
Hello I am  new to this site and would like to authenticate a BV purse.  I bought it second hand and would like to sell it but wanted to make sure it is authentic first.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name: Vintage Bottega Veneta Cream Beige Woven Purse Crossbody

Listing Number: 171737275648

Seller Name or ID: doorknocking

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171737275648...:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## Charlie4

Charlie4 said:


> Item Name: Vintage Bottega Veneta Cream Beige Woven Purse Crossbody
> 
> Listing Number: 171737275648
> 
> Seller Name or ID: doorknocking
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171737275648...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/171737275648?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Sorry bad link again, please try this one. Thank you.


----------



## septembersiren

"this item has been removed" is the ebay message





Charlie4 said:


> Item Name: Vintage Bottega Veneta Cream Beige Woven Purse Crossbody
> 
> Listing Number: 171737275648
> 
> Seller Name or ID: doorknocking
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171737275648...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## septembersiren

it looks ok to me 





Charlie4 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171737275648?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Sorry bad link again, please try this one. Thank you.


----------



## Charlie4

septembersiren said:


> it looks ok to me


Thank you for all your great help! Much appreciated.


----------



## travelluver

Hi, Can someone authenticate this bag from poshmark?  Many thanks in advance!

https://poshmark.com/listing/ReducedAuthintic-Vintage-Bottega-Veneta-540f399c88e3c6468c2fad05


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171737275648?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Sorry bad link again, please try this one. Thank you.



This is authentic.


----------



## indiaink

travelluver said:


> Hi, Can someone authenticate this bag from poshmark?  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/ReducedAuthintic-Vintage-Bottega-Veneta-540f399c88e3c6468c2fad05


I would be hesitant simply because of the low-low price, and the fact that it's on Poshmark.  I'd pass.


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> I would be hesitant simply because of the low-low price, and the fact that it's on Poshmark.  I'd pass.



Thanks - the super low price scared me too, I'm asking her for the additional necessary pics and she has been forthcoming so far - with the details currently supplied (am waiting for plate, front of tag, and stamping pics) could it possibly be the real deal?


----------



## hereuse

Hello! Could you please authenticate this large Campana? We bought the bag on ebay with my mom and now need an expert's opinion.. What do you think? According to the receipt and seller the bag was bought in 2012 for 2000 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Please help


----------



## rc111

Hi All,

I just bought a BV (for the 1st time in my life) 
Messenger Bag (VN Cross Body Messenger Bag for Men).

Can you please tell me about authenticity of my bag?
or how do i do to know if my bag is original?

please help me. I cant sleep until i know if it is original. 

Photos are here:
http://s2.postimg.org/h6pwpkmhl/IMG_8995.jpg
http://s14.postimg.org/spf23skch/IMG_9039.jpg
http://s14.postimg.org/pwqfxi9dt/IMG_9040.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/eb4gosr9h/IMG_9026.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/tri0z2vwl/IMG_9027.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/piw4z9345/IMG_9030.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/mcxakfzet/IMG_9031.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/j24c6tk3p/IMG_9032.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/95yntfoxx/IMG_9033.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/sjczfsef9/IMG_9034.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/3w2vtmjgl/IMG_9037.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/q9f7u69s5/IMG_9038.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/can3vg9vp/IMG_9041.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/s2mpw8kcl/IMG_9042.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/3m9lyvpxh/IMG_9043.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/86vsdt9mt/IMG_9044.jpg
http://s8.postimg.org/gsz1yelmt/IMG_9045.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/badefhx25/IMG_9046.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/puuhabs0t/IMG_9047.jpg
http://s4.postimg.org/ysjslf9ul/IMG_9048.jpg


----------



## indiaink

hereuse said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this large Campana? We bought the bag on ebay with my mom and now need an expert's opinion.. What do you think? According to the receipt and seller the bag was bought in 2012 for 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help
> View attachment 2947356
> View attachment 2947358
> View attachment 2947359
> View attachment 2947360
> View attachment 2947361
> View attachment 2947362
> View attachment 2947363
> View attachment 2947364
> View attachment 2947365


Authentic. Lovely color, congratulations!


----------



## indiaink

rc111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just bought a BV (for the 1st time in my life)
> Messenger Bag (VN Cross Body Messenger Bag for Men).
> 
> Can you please tell me about authenticity of my bag?
> or how do i do to know if my bag is original?
> 
> please help me. I cant sleep until i know if it is original.
> 
> Photos are here:
> http://s2.postimg.org/h6pwpkmhl/IMG_8995.jpg
> http://s14.postimg.org/spf23skch/IMG_9039.jpg
> http://s14.postimg.org/pwqfxi9dt/IMG_9040.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/eb4gosr9h/IMG_9026.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/tri0z2vwl/IMG_9027.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/piw4z9345/IMG_9030.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/mcxakfzet/IMG_9031.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/j24c6tk3p/IMG_9032.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/95yntfoxx/IMG_9033.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/sjczfsef9/IMG_9034.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/3w2vtmjgl/IMG_9037.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/q9f7u69s5/IMG_9038.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/can3vg9vp/IMG_9041.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/s2mpw8kcl/IMG_9042.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/3m9lyvpxh/IMG_9043.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/86vsdt9mt/IMG_9044.jpg
> http://s8.postimg.org/gsz1yelmt/IMG_9045.jpg
> http://s4.postimg.org/badefhx25/IMG_9046.jpg
> http://s4.postimg.org/puuhabs0t/IMG_9047.jpg
> http://s4.postimg.org/ysjslf9ul/IMG_9048.jpg


Thanks for all those gorgeous clear photos!  This is authentic!


----------



## indiaink

travelluver said:


> Thanks - the super low price scared me too, I'm asking her for the additional necessary pics and she has been forthcoming so far - with the details currently supplied (am waiting for plate, front of tag, and stamping pics) could it possibly be the real deal?


As soon as we see those additional photos, we'll be able to ease your mind.


----------



## rc111

indiaink said:


> Thanks for all those gorgeous clear photos!  This is authentic!



Thanks Indiaink. You've made me so relief. LOL
But can you tell how you know that my bag is authentic?
And what about the serial number? Why my bag's serial number only have one line? I was so panic, because I bought this bag in very cheap price. Only 8500HKD (Hongkong Dollar). 

Please answer all my question. So I can die in peace. LOL. Thanks before


----------



## indiaink

rc111 said:


> Thanks Indiaink. You've made me so relief. LOL
> But can you tell how you know that my bag is authentic?
> And what about the serial number? Why my bag's serial number only have one line? I was so panic, because I bought this bag in very cheap price. Only 8500HKD (Hongkong Dollar).
> 
> Please answer all my question. So I can die in peace. LOL. Thanks before


The newer BV bags only have one line of numbers on the tag now.  The only way to decipher those numbers is to take it to a BV SA.


----------



## rc111

indiaink said:


> The newer BV bags only have one line of numbers on the tag now.  The only way to decipher those numbers is to take it to a BV SA.



Well noted !
Thank you so much indiaink! Love you! Haha


----------



## hereuse

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Lovely color, congratulations!



Thank you, thank you, thank you! You've made me soooooo relief!

I totally overreacted when I saw it and bought it immediately - because of the color! without any authentification here - just my personal feeling 
I will never do this again because I was worrying the whole week while awaiting for the bag.
But I was lucky! yippie ya yey! 
maybe I should consider visiting some casinos in Las Vegas


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name: Bottega veneta, beautiful, black woven leather bag. Mint condition
Listing Number: 281646298194
Seller Name or ID: rei6686
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281646298194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate this lovely tote? Thank you so much.


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name:  Authentic Bottega Veneta Ladies Sage Green Evening Clutch
Listing Number: 271812764533
Seller Name or ID:  lifepathhospicethriftstorentpa
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...pBsDDn8be3M5JgueWp6LE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:  Hello, I purchased this clutch on eBay and was wondering if it is authentic. The listing has ended, so if this link doesn't work, please let me know. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name:  Bottega Veneta *INK MARKED & BROKEN LOCK* Intrecciato Nappa Leather Woven Bag +
Listing Number:  331502008855
Seller Name or ID:  salearea
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...pBsDDn8be3M5JgueWp6LE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:  This listing has ended, I purchased this bag on eBay. Would someone please let me know if this is authentic or not? BTW I got the lock to work!
Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Item Name: Bottega veneta, beautiful, black woven leather bag. Mint condition
> Listing Number: 281646298194
> Seller Name or ID: rei6686
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281646298194?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate this lovely tote? Thank you so much.


This doesn't look right to me, I'd pass.


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Item Name:  Authentic Bottega Veneta Ladies Sage Green Evening Clutch
> Listing Number: 271812764533
> Seller Name or ID:  lifepathhospicethriftstorentpa
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...pBsDDn8be3M5JgueWp6LE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:  Hello, I purchased this clutch on eBay and was wondering if it is authentic. The listing has ended, so if this link doesn't work, please let me know. Thank you for your help.


Authentic vintage.


Charlie4 said:


> Item Name:  Bottega Veneta *INK MARKED & BROKEN LOCK* Intrecciato Nappa Leather Woven Bag +
> Listing Number:  331502008855
> Seller Name or ID:  salearea
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...pBsDDn8be3M5JgueWp6LE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments:  This listing has ended, I purchased this bag on eBay. Would someone please let me know if this is authentic or not? BTW I got the lock to work!
> Your help is greatly appreciated.


Could you take a photo of the back of the label, please?


----------



## Charlie4

indiaink said:


> This doesn't look right to me, I'd pass.


Thank you so much! It looks so beautiful, but fake. Thanks again.


----------



## Charlie4

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage.
> 
> Could you take a photo of the back of the label, please?


Thank you for getting back to me on the clutch, I appreciate it. 

As far as the tote tag info, I don't have a URL of my image other than the one in the link. I can tell you what it says:

162197 V00A2 2640
EPEV  2007     576  A              Hope this helps! Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

India, I'm on my phone but the ebay listing has the photos in the listing. They're in the seller description - about 15 or 20 of them LOL
I remember this Capri Tote because I condidered buying it and sending it to modern leather to get it dyed another colour (to cover the ink marks)
Hope that helps


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me on the clutch, I appreciate it.
> 
> As far as the tote tag info, I don't have a URL of my image other than the one in the link. I can tell you what it says:
> 
> 162197 V00A2 2640
> EPEV  2007     576  A              Hope this helps! Thank you.





V0N1B2 said:


> India, I'm on my phone but the ebay listing has the photos in the listing. They're in the seller description - about 15 or 20 of them LOL
> I remember this Capri Tote because I condidered buying it and sending it to modern leather to get it dyed another colour (to cover the ink marks)
> Hope that helps


Authentic, and thank you V0N!


----------



## Charlie4

indiaink said:


> Authentic, and thank you V0N!


Awesome! Thank you so much. 

Is there somewhere on this website I can find out the style and value of these bottega's?


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> As soon as we see those additional photos, we'll be able to ease your mind.



I couldn't get any more photos - so I veered off in the direction of this limited edition- India, can you confirm this is authentic - TIA!!

https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-buffalo-ricamato-patchwork-large-veneta-safari-58982


----------



## travelluver

One more please, India - 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-BOT...218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51cea7ef32
Seller says no authentication tag since it's older?


----------



## indiaink

travelluver said:


> I couldn't get any more photos - so I veered off in the direction of this limited edition- India, can you confirm this is authentic - TIA!!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-buffalo-ricamato-patchwork-large-veneta-safari-58982


OH yes, this is authentic.  I had a piece in this treatment once - very unique.


----------



## indiaink

travelluver said:


> One more please, India -
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CLASSIC-BOT...218?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51cea7ef32
> Seller says no authentication tag since it's older?


Authentic.


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> OH yes, this is authentic.  I had a piece in this treatment once - very unique.


Thanks so much!  I'm hopeful it will be in the stated shape, as there really are not shots of the corners or scuffing that is mentioned, nor the inside - I guess I can always return if unhappy -


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thanks again! Have a great weekend!


----------



## salearea

Charlie4 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me on the clutch, I appreciate it.
> 
> As far as the tote tag info, I don't have a URL of my image other than the one in the link. I can tell you what it says:
> 
> 162197 V00A2 2640
> EPEV  2007     576  A              Hope this helps! Thank you.



I think we have more photos of the bag in our archive of you need them. Thanks
-Salearea


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I believe this is authentic but would like your opinions too. Thanks in advance. 

NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Womens Quetsche Purple Leather Satchel

Seller: rlan618

Item number: 231524454643

http://m.ebay.com/itm/231524454643


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I believe this is authentic but would like your opinions too. Thanks in advance.
> 
> NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Womens Quetsche Purple Leather Satchel
> Seller: rlan618
> Item number: 231524454643
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/231524454643


The Montaigne in the photos is authentic based on the photos provided... but I thought they came with a different clochette for the keys.  Maybe this is for the new style? They had a little snap pouch for the keys before. I would confirm that with the seller - if it's original.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please help me to take a look at this one. 

Bottega Veneta Nappa Leather Campana Large Shoulder Bag in Plum $2820

Seller: starcatshopping 

Item number: 171744061952

http://m.ebay.com/itm/171744061952

Do you think this is a Quetsche?


----------



## kateyka

Hello all! 
I'm the new here and today i have this gift from my friend. I would kinda know if it authentic or not.

Please help me!

Thank you!


----------



## Nekolassa

Good afternoon,

I've only been fortunate enough to own a couple BV bags so please help me. 

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Bag 
Listing No.: 301586555807
Seller Name: cheru.fszwa2l
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-Bottega-Veneta-bag-/301586555807?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=bJ1qgrSAW6dpZRZMHgh%252Bn8p%252Ba4I%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_93wt_1153

Comments: I see that the color code is for nero yet this is a brown bag. I called Bottega (outlet) and sent them photos, they said that color code can sometimes be wrong/mistake? Wierd and also I do not get this style number anywhere. additional pictures were requested, they one is below, the other is to small to send and is the heat stamp. The SA stated that the tag looked ok to her evnothiugh she was not familiar with the style----help!!


----------



## Nekolassa

Here is another pic - the heat stamp.


----------



## septembersiren

what a great gift
authentic 





kateyka said:


> Hello all!
> I'm the new here and today i have this gift from my friend. I would kinda know if it authentic or not.
> 
> Please help me!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Nekolassa said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I've only been fortunate enough to own a couple BV bags so please help me.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Bag
> Listing No.: 301586555807
> Seller Name: cheru.fszwa2l
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-Bottega-Veneta-bag-/301586555807?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=bJ1qgrSAW6dpZRZMHgh%252Bn8p%252Ba4I%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_93wt_1153ot authentic.
> Comments: I see that the color code is for nero yet this is a brown bag. I called Bottega (outlet) and sent them photos, they said that color code can sometimes be wrong/mistake? Wierd and also I do not get this style number anywhere. additional pictures were requested, they one is below, the other is to small to send and is the heat stamp. The SA stated that the tag looked ok to her evnothiugh she was not familiar with the style----help!!





Nekolassa said:


> Here is another pic - the heat stamp.


This is not authentic.


----------



## kateyka

septembersiren said:


> what a great gift
> authentic


Hurray!
Thank you so much! 
Have a great day septembersiren !!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Aww... Didn't see my post, ladies?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please help me to take a look at this one.
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nappa Leather Campana Large Shoulder Bag in Plum $2820
> 
> Seller: starcatshopping
> 
> Item number: 171744061952
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/171744061952
> 
> Do you think this is a Quetsche?





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Aww... Didn't see my post, ladies?


I'm not a Quetsche person, so didn't comment.  But I saw it!  Next time I'll at least acknowledge it.

Anybody?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> I'm not a Quetsche person, so didn't comment.  But I saw it!  Next time I'll at least acknowledge it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody?




But it's authentic, isn't it?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> But it's authentic, isn't it?


DUH, of COURSE.  Yes, it is, and beautiful with it.  

Ever have one of those days?  From re-interpreting "no parking" signs (and getting the resulting ticket) to trying to reinvent the wheel (don't ask) it's been a Tuesday.  Which makes no sense, and makes it even worse.


----------



## V0N1B2

Nekolassa said:


> Comments: I see that the color code is for nero yet this is a brown bag. I called Bottega (outlet) and sent them photos, they said that color code can sometimes be wrong/mistake? Wierd and also I do not get this style number anywhere. additional pictures were requested, they one is below, the other is to small to send and is the heat stamp. The SA stated that the tag looked ok to her evnothiugh she was not familiar with the style----help!!


The SA said the tag looked okay????
*faints*
What do they teach them at SA school?
This "style" is for a goatskin wallet SMDH


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> DUH, of COURSE.  Yes, it is, and beautiful with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever have one of those days?  From re-interpreting "no parking" signs (and getting the resulting ticket) to trying to reinvent the wheel (don't ask) it's been a Tuesday.  Which makes no sense, and makes it even worse.




LOL [emoji16]


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thanks!

I grabbed this one too, now I am banning myself from any more!


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name:  Cream Woven Vintage Leather Bottega Veneta Shoulder Crossbody Bag As Is
Listing Number: 161664890796
Seller Name or ID:  aida9604
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161664890796?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item Name:  SPRING CLEANING SALE: VINTAGE BOTTEGA VENETA WOVEN LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
Listing Number:  261841092242
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261841092242?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you, I appreciate your help and comments.


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Item Name:  Cream Woven Vintage Leather Bottega Veneta Shoulder Crossbody Bag As Is
> Listing Number: 161664890796
> Seller Name or ID:  aida9604
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161664890796?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


There are a few things that concern me about this one; I'd pass.



> Item Name:  SPRING CLEANING SALE: VINTAGE BOTTEGA VENETA WOVEN LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
> Listing Number:  261841092242
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261841092242?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  Would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you, I appreciate your help and comments.


Authentic!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Good morning!  I have a few items I need authenticated please. [emoji4]

First one:
Item name. Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Large Hobo
Number321717575462
Seller. Briava2011
Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/321717575462?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Second:
Item name. Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hobo Shoulder Bag Black Leather RK07771
Item Number231524978240
Seller. Brand_jfa
Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/231524978240?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Third:
Item name. Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag Leather Brown Vintage Italy LP01144
Number121598109743
Seller. Love_peace-tokyo
Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/121598109743?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

I have a fourth, but already know I need add'l pics and have asked seller. 

TIA!  Have a great day.


----------



## Charlie4

indiaink said:


> There are a few things that concern me about this one; I'd pass.
> 
> 
> Authentic!


Thank you so much for all your great advice, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Made in Italy Red Leather Purse Sz Small
Listing Number:  191554541035
Seller Name or ID:  kelliesconsignments1
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...035?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c998a55eb

Comments: Hello ladies, I would appreciate someone looking into this bag and letting me know if it is authentic or not. Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Good morning!  I have a few items I need authenticated please. [emoji4]
> 
> First one:
> Item name. Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Large Hobo
> Number321717575462
> Seller. Briava2011
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/321717575462?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Second:
> Item name. Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hobo Shoulder Bag Black Leather RK07771
> Item Number231524978240
> Seller. Brand_jfa
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/231524978240?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Third:
> Item name. Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag Leather Brown Vintage Italy LP01144
> Number121598109743
> Seller. Love_peace-tokyo
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/121598109743?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> I have a fourth, but already know I need add'l pics and have asked seller.
> 
> TIA!  Have a great day.


This era is not my expertise, hopefully someone will respond to you shortly...


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Made in Italy Red Leather Purse Sz Small
> Listing Number:  191554541035
> Seller Name or ID:  kelliesconsignments1
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...035?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c998a55eb
> 
> Comments: Hello ladies, I would appreciate someone looking into this bag and letting me know if it is authentic or not. Thank you.


This is authentic - I'd ask for photos of that white authenticity label anyway - they'll find that inside the zippered pocket...


----------



## Charlie4

indiaink said:


> This is authentic - I'd ask for photos of that white authenticity label anyway - they'll find that inside the zippered pocket...


Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!
I did ask if there was a label inside the zippered pocket and was told they didn't see one but would look again and let me know.


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so quickly!
> I did ask if there was a label inside the zippered pocket and was told they didn't see one but would look again and let me know.


That is such a pretty style - I recently found photos of it in the Outlet thread, so it did go to the Outlets at some point...


----------



## sasquaty

Hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag. I did win and hope I will get an authentic campana.

Listing: BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Grape Purple Campana Hobo
Seller ID: nekolassa
Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221735938113?nav=WATCHING_ENDED

Item Number 221735938113

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sasquaty

sasquaty said:


> Hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag. I did win and hope I will get an authentic campana.
> 
> Listing: BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Grape Purple Campana Hobo
> Seller ID: nekolassa
> Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221735938113?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> Item Number 221735938113
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Note sure if link worked so trying again;
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221735938113?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


----------



## V0N1B2

> Hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag. I did win and hope I will get an authentic campana.
> 
> Listing: BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Grape Purple Campana Hobo
> Seller ID: nekolassa
> Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221735938113?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> Item Number 221735938113
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry, meant to quote you, now I've messed it up...
You're the winner?
I believe this is an authentic Turbolence Medium Campana from F/W 2008
The seller is right that it's faded in parts but I think you can restore it to it's former glory


----------



## sasquaty

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, meant to quote you, now I've messed it up...
> You're the winner?
> I believe this is an authentic Turbolence Medium Campana from F/W 2008
> The seller is right that it's faded in parts but I think you can restore it to it's former glory



Thanks so much! Yes, that is my hope that I can restore it as I love the Turbolence color & Campana style. Excited to receive! Thanks again!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Oh dear, realised that the listing might not show?  I've attached the pictures from the listing below. I bought the nude/gold one but she is selling another two knots in different colors.



Hi, the knot clutch arrived and I took more pictures. Have a sinking feeling that it is a fake tho  Hope someone can help me out here. :storm:


----------



## asdfghjkl123

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Hi, the knot clutch arrived and I took more pictures. Have a sinking feeling that it is a fake tho  Hope someone can help me out here. :storm:


----------



## asdfghjkl123

asdfghjkl123 said:


>


----------



## Countingchange

Hi new here! Thrifted this BV bag for $1.50 and wanted to know if it's authentic. It's my first BV so I have no prior knowledge in what to look for. Thanks so much! 

Item name: BV suede shoulder bag
Seller name: thrifted
Working pictures:

Front




Interior




Tag




Hardware







Interior Zipper




Strap




Pocket mirror included


----------



## indiaink

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Hi, the knot clutch arrived and I took more pictures. Have a sinking feeling that it is a fake tho  Hope someone can help me out here. :storm:





asdfghjkl123 said:


>





asdfghjkl123 said:


>


I have had one Knot in my life, and it was studded leather. SO, I don't have enough experience to help you - hopefully a person familiar with Knots will be along shortly.


----------



## indiaink

Countingchange said:


> Hi new here! Thrifted this BV bag for $1.50 and wanted to know if it's authentic. It's my first BV so I have no prior knowledge in what to look for. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: BV suede shoulder bag
> Seller name: thrifted
> Working pictures:
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior Zipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocket mirror included


Authentic! What a find and price for a great vintage Bottega Veneta bag!


----------



## Countingchange

indiaink said:


> Authentic! What a find and price for a great vintage Bottega Veneta bag!



Awesome! I'm so excited! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kittymiumiu

Please help me to take a look at this one. 

*TPF*AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA WOVEN PINK INTRECCIATO NAPPA CLUTCH CROSS BODY BAG

Seller: meloo_oolem

Item number: 231509971569

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231509971569?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

thank you


----------



## indiaink

kittymiumiu said:


> Please help me to take a look at this one.
> 
> *TPF*AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA WOVEN PINK INTRECCIATO NAPPA CLUTCH CROSS BODY BAG
> 
> Seller: meloo_oolem
> 
> Item number: 231509971569
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231509971569?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thank you


Very worn and discolored, but authentic.


----------



## airisuu

There's no Bv shop in where I live so I asked a friend of a friend to help me buy a wallet from Italy. Not sure if it's authentic though, can you help? Thanks a lot!


----------



## indiaink

airisuu said:


> There's no Bv shop in where I live so I asked a friend of a friend to help me buy a wallet from Italy. Not sure if it's authentic though, can you help? Thanks a lot!


We need a picture of the leather heat stamp (which should be able where the card slots are on one side of the wallet) and a pic of the opposite side of that white label, please.


----------



## prestwick

asdfghjkl123 said:


>


I believe your Knot is authentic!


----------



## airisuu

indiaink said:


> We need a picture of the leather heat stamp (which should be able where the card slots are on one side of the wallet) and a pic of the opposite side of that white label, please.



Hi indiaink, hope these help! Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

airisuu said:


> Hi indiaink, hope these help! Thanks!


AUthentic!


----------



## hoha77

Hi, Please authenticate this:

Item Name: Bottega veneta Nero Campana Bag
Seller ID: jfc218
Item No:231524899793
 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2400-BOTTEG...W-/231524899793?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 

TIA!


----------



## Winseng17

Hi can you please help me to authenticate this clutch 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thank you


----------



## indiaink

Winseng17 said:


> Hi can you please help me to authenticate this clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962717
> 
> View attachment 2962722
> 
> View attachment 2962723
> 
> View attachment 2962724
> 
> View attachment 2962725
> 
> 
> Thank you


Nope, not authentic.


----------



## indiaink

hoha77 said:


> Hi, Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega veneta Nero Campana Bag
> Seller ID: jfc218
> Item No:231524899793
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/2400-BOTTEG...W-/231524899793?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> TIA!


Lovely authentic piece!


----------



## kannycheung111

do anyone know if they still use Riri zip for inner pocket of a roma bag? i just bought one from online site. everything looks legit except no riri marking on the zip. thanks


----------



## indiaink

kannycheung111 said:


> do anyone know if they still use Riri zip for inner pocket of a roma bag? i just bought one from online site. everything looks legit except no riri marking on the zip. thanks


If you want this bag authenticated here, please see the first post in this thread as to what photos we need.  Thank you.


----------



## hoha77

indiaink said:


> Lovely authentic piece!



Thanks!


----------



## kannycheung111

Item Name: Bottega light calf Roma
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: local seller
Working Link: 
Comments:  got this from a local 2nd hand store. everything looks perfect until i spotted there was no Riri marking on the zipper of the interior pockets. My hobo bag from boutique has riri markings on all zippers but i bought the hobo years ago.
hope experts here can help me, thanks in advance!!!!
http://dropbox.com/sc/k436p32livq2e9m/AADt4HNdxWOTc0Rmc7SmuPMba
http://dropbox.com/sc/y0tlx9gl7w4y3y7/AADssG86qIbXHfqLqcoCRxqYa 
http://dropbox.com/sc/rfehwozfsamm0qp/AADtfbpYvC27GDIfdcMtso3va
http://dropbox.com/sc/mbdottodndjmvpy/AAAy11RtX9QRqm8m0h6LzjeCa
http://dropbox.com/sc/trnbzmdnhdxcp8u/AABM-TN3bveLBX9Q881UlJL2a
http://dropbox.com/sc/00used8s6ivsm8v/AACphf6SWSJ_GLm-ZvwHKxQRa


----------



## indiaink

kannycheung111 said:


> do anyone know if they still use Riri zip for inner pocket of a roma bag? i just bought one from online site. everything looks legit except no riri marking on the zip. thanks





kannycheung111 said:


> Item Name: Bottega light calf Roma
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: local seller
> Working Link:
> Comments:  got this from a local 2nd hand store. everything looks perfect until i spotted there was no Riri marking on the zipper of the interior pockets. My hobo bag from boutique has riri markings on all zippers but i bought the hobo years ago.
> hope experts here can help me, thanks in advance!!!!
> http://dropbox.com/sc/k436p32livq2e9m/AADt4HNdxWOTc0Rmc7SmuPMba
> http://dropbox.com/sc/y0tlx9gl7w4y3y7/AADssG86qIbXHfqLqcoCRxqYa
> http://dropbox.com/sc/rfehwozfsamm0qp/AADtfbpYvC27GDIfdcMtso3va
> http://dropbox.com/sc/mbdottodndjmvpy/AAAy11RtX9QRqm8m0h6LzjeCa
> http://dropbox.com/sc/trnbzmdnhdxcp8u/AABM-TN3bveLBX9Q881UlJL2a
> http://dropbox.com/sc/00used8s6ivsm8v/AACphf6SWSJ_GLm-ZvwHKxQRa


Whether you bought this online, as you first stated, or at your local secondhand store, is irrelevant; I would say on the face of it that this bag is authentic, but I will wait for another to chime in on the fact that there's no markings on the back of the zipper on the inside pocket.


----------



## kannycheung111

indiaink said:


> Whether you bought this online, as you first stated, or at your local secondhand store, is irrelevant; I would say on the face of it that this bag is authentic, but I will wait for another to chime in on the fact that there's no markings on the back of the zipper on the inside pocket.



thank you for your input and sorry to have confused you. it's a local 2nd hand store with also online shopping site. the original link to the bag is gone after i purchased it so these are the photos i took after i got this bag home. 
I owned several other Bottega bags, only the zipper part that worries me. But I also read that some zipper pull has no Riri marking, so i wonder if this happened to Roma bag as well. thank you very much!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Whether you bought this online, as you first stated, or at your local secondhand store, is irrelevant; I would say on the face of it that this bag is authentic, but I will wait for another to chime in on the fact that there's no markings on the back of the zipper on the inside pocket.


I know for sure I saw a bag posted within the last two months and it did not have a riri zipper. I can't remember if it was here or in an eBay listing.
I will check my most recent purchase and look to see.  It's not something I usually look for because I am certain of the authenticity of my bags.  However, BV has always used riri zippers since I've been buying and there have been a few other subtle changes to some of the models within the last year so this wouldn't surprise me.
I won't get to my bag for about 2-3 hours but if anyone who had bought a bag since last summer could have a look at their zipper, that would be awesome.


----------



## V0N1B2

kannycheung111 said:


> thank you for your input and sorry to have confused you. it's a local 2nd hand store with also online shopping site. the original link to the bag is gone after i purchased it so these are the photos i took after i got this bag home.
> I owned several other Bottega bags, only the zipper part that worries me. But I also read that some zipper pull has no Riri marking, so i wonder if this happened to Roma bag as well. thank you very much!


Okay, mystery solved.  Nothing to do with year of issue perhaps.
I just checked my Roma and there is no riri marking on the interior zipper.
However, I checked my Absinthe Cervo and it does.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Okay, mystery solved.  Nothing to do with year of issue perhaps.
> I just checked my Roma and there is no riri marking on the interior zipper.
> However, I checked my Absinthe Cervo and it does.


Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

No problemo.
FYI, I also just checked my Cervo Loop and it does not have a riri zipper!


----------



## kannycheung111

V0N1B2 said:


> Okay, mystery solved.  Nothing to do with year of issue perhaps.
> I just checked my Roma and there is no riri marking on the interior zipper.
> However, I checked my Absinthe Cervo and it does.



Thank you very much for going an extra mile to check all your bags. I also owned some other bags like veneta hobo and pyramid but all of them had riri zips, inside and out. Supposedly its an authentication feature but bottega has changed the zippers for some but not all, its very confusing If we buy bags from online source or 2nd hand market.

Thank u very much for ur help again


----------



## kannycheung111

V0N1B2 said:


> No problemo.
> FYI, I also just checked my Cervo Loop and it does not have a riri zipper!


Btw you have a very nice color for Roma


----------



## septembersiren

not all inside zippers say riri 
I thinik this is authentic 





kannycheung111 said:


> thank you for your input and sorry to have confused you. it's a local 2nd hand store with also online shopping site. the original link to the bag is gone after i purchased it so these are the photos i took after i got this bag home.
> I owned several other Bottega bags, only the zipper part that worries me. But I also read that some zipper pull has no Riri marking, so i wonder if this happened to Roma bag as well. thank you very much!


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name:  Gorgeous BOTTEGA VENETA Black Leather Woven Hand Bag
Listing Number:  261826797349
Seller Name or ID:  natasha2503
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261826797349?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate this BV? Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Item Name:  Gorgeous BOTTEGA VENETA Black Leather Woven Hand Bag
> Listing Number:  261826797349
> Seller Name or ID:  natasha2503
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/261826797349?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate this BV? Thank you so much.


Very rough shape, but authentic!


----------



## Charlie4

indiaink said:


> Very rough shape, but authentic!


Thanks for replying back, I appreciate it. I guess I'm more of a fixer-upper. I see the potential in these bags and hope to restore them back to their natural beauty.


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Thanks for replying back, I appreciate it. I guess I'm more of a fixer-upper. I see the potential in these bags and hope to restore them back to their natural beauty.


Ah. Being of similar mind, I have learned what I can do and what I can't. You must be extremely talented!  Welcome to the BV Fixer-Upper Club!


----------



## Charlie4

indiaink said:


> Ah. Being of similar mind, I have learned what I can do and what I can't. You must be extremely talented!  Welcome to the BV Fixer-Upper Club!


I like to dabble a bit. This particular bag I would have to send out to replace the lining and pocket. Most of the bags I fix up and give to my daughters and grand daughters. A fun little hobby. Not so talented, just patient. Not all turn out the way you hope!


----------



## jjj5

Hi all, this bag looks good, just wanted a second opinion. no serial tag yet by there is a purchase receipt from BV retail included in the "item description" pics after you scroll down past the initial photo set
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201296470680


----------



## indiaink

jjj5 said:


> Hi all, this bag looks good, just wanted a second opinion. no serial tag yet by there is a purchase receipt from BV retail included in the "item description" pics after you scroll down past the initial photo set
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201296470680


Not authentic.


----------



## jburgh

jjj5 said:


> Hi all, this bag looks good, just wanted a second opinion. no serial tag yet by there is a purchase receipt from BV retail included in the "item description" pics after you scroll down past the initial photo set
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201296470680



Jjj5, I am concerned that there is no photo of the tag. I wouldn't take a chance unless I saw that, receipts can be faked.n


----------



## coneptual

Hi! Could you please authenticate this fold-over clutch? I bought this on TheRealReal.com and now need an expert's opinion.. I think this is a vintage piece because the tag and the dust bag are different from my two other bags from the boutique. What do you think?


----------



## coneptual

more photos...


----------



## indiaink

coneptual said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this fold-over clutch? I bought this on TheRealReal.com and now need an expert's opinion.. I think this is a vintage piece because the tag and the dust bag are different from my two other bags from the boutique. What do you think?





coneptual said:


> more photos...


It does appear to be authentic vintage. Is there a cloth label inside the zippered pocket?


----------



## V0N1B2

jjj5 said:


> Hi all, this bag looks good, just wanted a second opinion. no serial tag yet by there is a purchase receipt from BV retail included in the "item description" pics after you scroll down past the initial photo set
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201296470680





indiaink said:


> Not authentic.





jburgh said:


> Jjj5, I am concerned that there is no photo of the tag. I wouldn't take a chance unless I saw that, receipts can be faked.n


Hmm, isn't this one of the original Boston Bags from 2006/2007? 
The lock is consistent with BV locks on Romas and Capris (even the good quality fakes get the lock a bit wrong)
I think it's this bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/its-here-the-mysterious-bowling-boston-bag-in-209624.html
Please ask the seller to provide you with a photo of the authenticity tag inside the zipped pocket.


----------



## coneptual

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## coneptual

indiaink said:


> It does appear to be authentic vintage. Is there a cloth label inside the zippered pocket?



Thank you for your reply.
I checked the inside of the zippered pocket.
I could't find any label in it?
That's the sign of fake?
If you need more photos, please let me know.


----------



## indiaink

I stand corrected, and my apologies.  V0N, you've saved the day. The bag in question looks to be authentic compared to the photos we have on the forum; thank heavens we have a photo of the original "Boston".

jj, it would be extremely helpful to get a photo of the front/back of that all-important white label the seller will find inside the zippered pocket.



jjj5 said:


> Hi all, this bag looks good, just wanted a second opinion. no serial tag yet by there is a purchase receipt from BV retail included in the "item description" pics after you scroll down past the initial photo set
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201296470680





indiaink said:


> Not authentic.





jburgh said:


> Jjj5, I am concerned that there is no photo of the tag. I wouldn't take a chance unless I saw that, receipts can be faked.n





V0N1B2 said:


> Hmm, isn't this one of the original Boston Bags from 2006/2007?
> The lock is consistent with BV locks on Romas and Capris (even the good quality fakes get the lock a bit wrong)
> I think it's this bag: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/its-here-the-mysterious-bowling-boston-bag-in-209624.html
> Please ask the seller to provide you with a photo of the authenticity tag inside the zipped pocket.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> This era is not my expertise, hopefully someone will respond to you shortly...




Good morning!  Can't stop thinking about these bags. [emoji17]. Can anyone help?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Good morning!  I have a few items I need authenticated please. [emoji4]
> 
> First one:
> Item name. Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Large Hobo
> Number321717575462
> Seller. Briava2011
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/321717575462?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Second:
> Item name. Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hobo Shoulder Bag Black Leather RK07771
> Item Number231524978240
> Seller. Brand_jfa
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/231524978240?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Third:
> Item name. Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag Leather Brown Vintage Italy LP01144
> Number121598109743
> Seller. Love_peace-tokyo
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/121598109743?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> I have a fourth, but already know I need add'l pics and have asked seller.
> 
> TIA!  Have a great day.




Oops - here's the original post.


----------



## jjj5

Hi all thank you for your replies I will return with serial tag photo if possible. Seems as if we don't have the specific style number posted here yet but hopefully we can match the leather/color sequence, thanks for the help as always I'll ask for serial


----------



## Hyperreflexia

Dear Expert,
Could you help me with this one please?

Item: bottega wallet
Seller: shanloh
Link: 
https://sg.carousell.com/p/17408940/

More pics from seller:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasmydear/sets/72157649723285254/

Thanks so much!


----------



## indiaink

Hyperreflexia said:


> Dear Expert,
> Could you help me with this one please?
> 
> Item: bottega wallet
> Seller: shanloh
> Link:
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/17408940/
> 
> More pics from seller:
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/alasmydear/sets/72157649723285254/
> 
> Thanks so much!


Authentic, done in the Turbolence color from F/W 2008.


----------



## Hyperreflexia

Thank you so much!


----------



## Orlie

Hi there,
Could you please authenticate this bag?  Many thanks in advance for your help! 


*Item Name: *NWT Bottega Veneta Woven handbag large Intrecciato leather A shape Speia 
* Listing number: *231531618483 
* Seller name or ID: *rlan618
* Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e85c20b3
*


----------



## V0N1B2

Orlie said:


> Hi there,
> Could you please authenticate this bag?  Many thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *NWT Bottega Veneta Woven handbag large Intrecciato leather A shape Speia
> * Listing number: *231531618483
> * Seller name or ID: *rlan618
> * Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...483?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e85c20b3
> *


The listing has ended - did you get it?
The Rete Tote in the listing is authentic.  
I think the colour might be Appia?  Maybe someone can confirm.


----------



## Orlie

V0N1B2 said:


> The listing has ended - did you get it?
> The Rete Tote in the listing is authentic.
> I think the colour might be Appia?  Maybe someone can confirm.


 
Thank you for confirming.  I did get it!  With the winter that we've had, I need a warm color.


----------



## cazaubon

Can someone help me authenticate this listing:

NEW BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciomirage Leather Clutch Pouch Bag, Purple
Listing number:  301498 5021
Seller name or ID:  hottercooler
Working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/361069563376?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

No authenticity tag visible.


----------



## Charlie4

Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA Taupe Woven Soft Lambskin Leather Purse, Used, WELL LOVED
Listing #:  291433827879
Seller Name or ID:  tupelo*honey2011
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291433827879?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Bottega Veneta Vintage Purse Woven Intrecciato Grey Beige
Listing #:  161674572783
Seller Name or ID:  lwc2134
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161674572783?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

cazaubon said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this listing:
> 
> NEW BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciomirage Leather Clutch Pouch Bag, Purple
> Listing number:  301498 5021
> Seller name or ID:  hottercooler
> Working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/361069563376?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> No authenticity tag visible.


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

Charlie4 said:


> Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA Taupe Woven Soft Lambskin Leather Purse, Used, WELL LOVED
> Listing #:  291433827879
> Seller Name or ID:  tupelo*honey2011
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291433827879?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Vintage Purse Woven Intrecciato Grey Beige
> Listing #:  161674572783
> Seller Name or ID:  lwc2134
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161674572783?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments:  Hello, would someone please authenticate for me? Thank you so much.


Both authentic.


----------



## Charlie4

indiaink said:


> Both authentic.


Thank you so much, I appreciate it.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

prestwick said:


> I believe your Knot is authentic!



Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## jjj5

Hi I am still waiting on a pic of the boston bag serial tag from a few pages ago, I was able to determine from the purchase receipt that the bags item code is 176280 V00A2 which seems genuine. However a second boston bag on eBay has 173398 as the item/style code. I'm sure these change with seasons just wanted to add these to the knowledge base since I could not find them in other threads here.


----------



## czienkosky

Hi, can someone please take a look at these for me?

Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Intrecciato houlder Bag Black Leather Italy #1051
Item number: 191565390975
Seller: kurotoa
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/191565390975

Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Calfskin Intrecciato Shoulder Bag Crossbody Brown
Item number: 400896006715
Seller: brandoff 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/400896006715

Veneta Brown Woven Intrecciato Double Strap Leather Shoulder Bag
Item number: 371304481807
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/371304481807

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

jjj5 said:


> Hi I am still waiting on a pic of the boston bag serial tag from a few pages ago, I was able to determine from the purchase receipt that the bags item code is *176280* V00A2 which seems genuine. However a second boston bag on eBay has *173398 *as the item/style code. I'm sure these change with seasons just wanted to add these to the knowledge base since I could not find them in other threads here.


The bag you posted for authentication with the style number of (should be) 176260 is the first photo. (from eBay)
The original Montaigne with style number 173398 is the second photo (from jburgh)
*_The "new" Montaigne is now style number 272801_
Two completely different bags.


----------



## septembersiren

IMO this Boston bag is authentic 
but I sure would like to see the white authenticity tag 
the hardware looks right but it can be faked 
please post a picture of the tag if you can get one 





jjj5 said:


> Hi I am still waiting on a pic of the boston bag serial tag from a few pages ago, I was able to determine from the purchase receipt that the bags item code is 176280 V00A2 which seems genuine. However a second boston bag on eBay has 173398 as the item/style code. I'm sure these change with seasons just wanted to add these to the knowledge base since I could not find them in other threads here.


----------



## jjj5

Got it thanks


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please take a look at this one for me. Thanks a lot. 

Bottega Veneta Lime Green Ostrich Leather Woven Intrecciato Small Crossbody Bag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381048958733
Item number: 381048958733
Seller: luxury.garage.sale


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please take a look at this one for me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> Bottega Veneta Lime Green Ostrich Leather Woven Intrecciato Small Crossbody Bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/381048958733
> Item number: 381048958733
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale


Authentic. I was considering this one myself, but it's way too small to be really useful.  For me, anyway.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Authentic. I was considering this one myself, but it's way too small to be really useful.  For me, anyway.




Thanks. Yeah it's small. More like a variation of the Pillow.


----------



## henley5022

Hi all
Could someone please look at this for me? I have already purchased and would appreciate your comments.
Regards
Deborah

Item : Bottega Veneta Large Hobo
Seller:  fashionren 
Item no : 141640583739
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Large-Hobo-In-Taupe-/141640583739?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=iqi8gVdSKZQnGlyz%252BrfEQVlHiUI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## indiaink

I am so sorry to tell you this, but this is not authentic.



henley5022 said:


> Hi all
> Could someone please look at this for me? I have already purchased and would appreciate your comments.
> Regards
> Deborah
> 
> Item : Bottega Veneta Large Hobo
> Seller:  fashionren
> Item no : 141640583739
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Large-Hobo-In-Taupe-/141640583739?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=iqi8gVdSKZQnGlyz%252BrfEQVlHiUI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi authenticators, may I request your expertise for this medium veneta? In terms of authentication and identification? The seller said she either bought it in 2008 or 2010 (she is not sure). I ran through the color reference and suspected it might be turbulence but I am no expert. Grateful thanks in advance for your kind assistance.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

*edit I meant cobalt.
Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi authenticators, may I request your expertise for this medium veneta? In terms of authentication and identification? The seller said she either bought it in 2008 or 2010 (she is not sure). I ran through the color reference and suspected it might be turbulence but I am no expert. Grateful thanks in advance for your kind assistance.





frenziedhandbag said:


> *edit I meant cobalt.
> Thank you.


Authentic, and it is Cobalt from the Resort 08/09 season.  Beautiful piece!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Authentic, and it is Cobalt from the Resort 08/09 season.  Beautiful piece!



Thank you india! It truly looks beautiful from the pictures. &#128522;


----------



## henley5022

henley5022 said:


> Hi all
> Could someone please look at this for me? I have already purchased and would appreciate your comments.
> Regards
> Deborah
> 
> Item : Bottega Veneta Large Hobo
> Seller:  fashionren
> Item no : 141640583739
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Large-Hobo-In-Taupe-/141640583739?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=iqi8gVdSKZQnGlyz%252BrfEQVlHiUI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thanks very much for your help. Will take up with seller and return.
Regards
Deborah


----------



## czienkosky

czienkosky said:


> Hi, can someone please take a look at these for me?
> 
> Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Intrecciato houlder Bag Black Leather Italy #1051
> Item number: 191565390975
> Seller: kurotoa
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/191565390975
> 
> Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Calfskin Intrecciato Shoulder Bag Crossbody Brown
> Item number: 400896006715
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/400896006715
> 
> Veneta Brown Woven Intrecciato Double Strap Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 371304481807
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/371304481807
> 
> Thank you!




Hi, could someone take a look at these?  If I've done something incorrectly that caused my request to be skipped, please let me know. Cheers!


----------



## indiaink

czienkosky said:


> Hi, could someone take a look at these?  If I've done something incorrectly that caused my request to be skipped, please let me know. Cheers!



So sorry! You did everything right.  All three are authentic; the first is a Bottega Veneta "outlet" bag (as signified by the BV in a circle stamped in the bag).  All three sellers are reputable.


----------



## czienkosky

indiaink said:


> So sorry! You did everything right.  All three are authentic; the first is a Bottega Veneta "outlet" bag (as signified by the BV in a circle stamped in the bag).  All three sellers are reputable.




Thanks so much, indiaink!


----------



## sasquaty

Could someone help me authenticate this bag? THanks so much in advance,,

Bottega Veneta Medium Walnut Brown Leather Hobo Handbag $1890
Item Number: 281676602169
Seller:  savvysense
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281676602169?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? THanks so much in advance,,
> 
> Bottega Veneta Medium Walnut Brown Leather Hobo Handbag $1890
> Item Number: 281676602169
> Seller:  savvysense
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281676602169?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Yes, this is an authentic Medium Veneta in Walnut.
If you have never seen this colour in person, you should ask the seller which photo best represents the true colour.  IMO, it's somewhere in between the first and the last photo.  I have a stock photo of Walnut if you want to see it.


----------



## sasquaty

Thanks so much for the advice. Im not sure if it's going to be too light of color so a stock photo would be great. Thank you again.


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. Im not sure if it's going to be too light of color so a stock photo would be great. Thank you again.


sasquaty, here is a stock photo of Walnut in a Medium Campana.  Sorry it took me so long.


----------



## sasquaty

V0N1B2 said:


> sasquaty, here is a stock photo of Walnut in a Medium Campana.  Sorry it took me so long.


No worries, thank you. Very nice neutral I think!


----------



## sugabee

Hi need your kind help to authenticate this wallet for me, thanks!

Item :  Bottega venetta intrecciato continental wallet 
Seller : anuenue91
Item no : 271847100260
Link : 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BOTTEGA-VENETA-CONTINENTAL-WALLET-INTRECCIATO-LEATHER-COROT-PURPLE-/271847100260?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=yh2tvkHqcEl55Al5FoJAraQqqOI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

TIA!


----------



## indiaink

sugabee said:


> Hi need your kind help to authenticate this wallet for me, thanks!
> 
> Item :  Bottega venetta intrecciato continental wallet
> Seller : anuenue91
> Item no : 271847100260
> Link :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BOTTEGA-VENETA-CONTINENTAL-WALLET-INTRECCIATO-LEATHER-COROT-PURPLE-/271847100260?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=yh2tvkHqcEl55Al5FoJAraQqqOI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> TIA!


Authentic.


----------



## serenityneow

Hi, this would be my first BV!  I greatly appreciate your help!

Item Name:  Medium Campana
Item No.:  151665594316
Seller ID:  Smirkysue
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2014-Bo...316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234ff94fcc


----------



## sugabee

Thank you, indiaink!


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> Hi, this would be my first BV!  I greatly appreciate your help!
> 
> Item Name:  Medium Campana
> Item No.:  151665594316
> Seller ID:  Smirkysue
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-2014-Bo...316?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234ff94fcc


This is an authentic Medium Campana in Aubergine 
Beautiful colour! (one of my all-time favourites)


----------



## serenityneow

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Medium Campana in Aubergine
> Beautiful colour! (one of my all-time favourites)


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## jjj5

Ok all I have returned with photos of the bv Boston 2007 bag, the tag is stitched inside at an angle so couldn't photo the serial but I could see some of the digits and letters, they matched the bags style/item code and the color code "2040" here seems accurate. The bag appears genuine which is great! Wondering if anyone has advice on cleaning the interior of the bag, the last photo here shows a little greying inside that I was curious about cleaning myself or professionally? Any additional photos I can provide I am happy to, should be a nice gift for someone special.
http://imgur.com/hj1KF3c
http://imgur.com/uUl3XZo
http://imgur.com/7E2gPIj
http://imgur.com/eX8a9r4
http://imgur.com/LACCNTH
http://imgur.com/aHSuaxm
http://imgur.com/iTf9qZO
http://imgur.com/uIPFfUl
http://imgur.com/H6eHNax


----------



## indiaink

jjj5 said:


> Ok all I have returned with photos of the bv Boston 2007 bag, the tag is stitched inside at an angle so couldn't photo the serial but I could see some of the digits and letters, they matched the bags style/item code and the color code "2040" here seems accurate. The bag appears genuine which is great! Wondering if anyone has advice on cleaning the interior of the bag, the last photo here shows a little greying inside that I was curious about cleaning myself or professionally? Any additional photos I can provide I am happy to, should be a nice gift for someone special.
> http://imgur.com/hj1KF3c
> http://imgur.com/uUl3XZo
> http://imgur.com/7E2gPIj
> http://imgur.com/eX8a9r4
> http://imgur.com/LACCNTH
> http://imgur.com/aHSuaxm
> http://imgur.com/iTf9qZO
> http://imgur.com/uIPFfUl
> http://imgur.com/H6eHNax


Authentic.  You know, 2040 is the color code of Ebano (brown), a brown so special that BV copyrighted the name.  I have cleaned the suede lining using rough sandpaper (very lightly).  Others have used white erasers (you know, the big block white eraser, I can't think of the name of it).  I noticed an ink mark - and that can't be 'sanded' or 'cleaned' out of suede; I've successfully painted over such marks, using Martha Stewart artist acrylics.


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello! I wonder if I can get some expert eyes on this clutch? Seems older, is well made, interior leather particularly soft.  Has damage to lock. Thanks so much!


----------



## henley5022

Hi all
Could someone please let me know if this is authentic or not. Thanks.

Item: Bottega Veneta hobo bag in orange
Item no.: 151667111219
Seller: martitoka
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-hobo-bag-in-orange-/151667111219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2350107533


----------



## indiaink

I am not a vintage expert, so will leave this to our vintage experts.



lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! I wonder if I can get some expert eyes on this clutch? Seems older, is well made, interior leather particularly soft.  Has damage to lock. Thanks so much!


----------



## indiaink

henley5022 said:


> Hi all
> Could someone please let me know if this is authentic or not. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta hobo bag in orange
> Item no.: 151667111219
> Seller: martitoka
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-hobo-bag-in-orange-/151667111219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2350107533


Nope, not even close.

Here is the correct link for others who'd like to see a fake BV bag up close and personal:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151667111219?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_udlo%3D%26_udhi%3D%26_ftrt%3D901%26_ftrv%3D1%26_sabdlo%3D%26_sabdhi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_samihi%3D%26_sadis%3D15%26_stpos%3D%26_sop%3D10%26_dmd%3D1%26_ipg%3D200%26_nkw%3D151667111219%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

May I enlist your service on this one? And what's the name of this green?

Bottega Veneta Intrecciato green woven soft leather medium hobo bag

https://www.etsy.com/listing/215702...iato-green-woven?ref=fp_item&aref=38498531176

Seller: VintagePrepGirl


----------



## sbihi

Hello,

May someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you!

Item Name: Bottega Veneta intrecciato brown leather crossbody / cross-body bag
Item No.: 331540731411
Seller ID: celcel_1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...ody-bag-/331540731411?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> May I enlist your service on this one? And what's the name of this green?
> 
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato green woven soft leather medium hobo bag
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/215702...iato-green-woven?ref=fp_item&aref=38498531176
> 
> Seller: VintagePrepGirl


Authentic, and the color is "Regent".


----------



## indiaink

sbihi said:


> Hello,
> 
> May someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta intrecciato brown leather crossbody / cross-body bag
> Item No.: 331540731411
> Seller ID: celcel_1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...ody-bag-/331540731411?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


Authentic.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Authentic, and the color is "Regent".




Thanks.


----------



## yingxuebailang

Hello,

 May someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you!

 Item Name: 100% Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA $2820 Large Black HOBO Intercciato Campana Bag 
 Item No.: 231549387663
 Seller ID: stephikins
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...663?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e96b438f


----------



## indiaink

yingxuebailang said:


> Hello,
> 
> May someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA $2820 Large Black HOBO Intercciato Campana Bag
> Item No.: 231549387663
> Seller ID: stephikins
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...663?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e96b438f


Authentic Nero (black) Campana with Gunmetal (Brunito) hardware.


----------



## yingxuebailang

Hello,

 May someone please authenticate this bag? Thank you!

 Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta BV Large Intrecciato Brown Nappa Leather Hobo Bag $2850 RTL 
 Item No.: 171769058807
 Seller ID: couturecollections.nw 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fe3bd5f7


----------



## yingxuebailang

indiaink said:


> Authentic Nero (black) Campana with Gunmetal (Brunito) hardware.


 
Thanks for the quick response, but I missed out at the last moment =(


----------



## lettuce_2010

indiaink said:


> I am not a vintage expert, so will leave this to our vintage experts.


Thanks! Do you know how often vintage people come on here? Thanks again!


----------



## septembersiren

this looks authentic to me 
It looks like Marco Polo material 
It is probably from the 80's 
definitely pre Tomas Maier 





























lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! I wonder if I can get some expert eyes on this clutch? Seems older, is well made, interior leather particularly soft.  Has damage to lock. Thanks so much!


----------



## henley5022

Thanks for your reply Indiaink. Didn't think so but trying to get better at  recognising. The maxi hobo I bought and asked you about previously was  returned. Thankfully the seller was very helpful and refunded my £720+p&p. I won't be bidding again until I have a favourable verdict from  this forum!
Cheers


----------



## indiaink

henley5022 said:


> Thanks for your reply Indiaink. Didn't think so but trying to get better at  recognising. The maxi hobo I bought and asked you about previously was  returned. Thankfully the seller was very helpful and refunded my £720+p&p. I won't be bidding again until I have a favourable verdict from  this forum!
> Cheers


You are quite welcome! It is always a good idea to get your BV authenticated!  The ladies who help here are the best!


----------



## lettuce_2010

septembersiren said:


> this looks authentic to me
> It looks like Marco Polo material
> It is probably from the 80's
> definitely pre Tomas Maier


Thanks so much for your time and expertise!


----------



## laevrys

Hello, could someone authenticate this wallet? 
Item: Bottega Veneta Emerald Green Intrecciato Washed Lambskin Zip Around Wallet/Purse
Item no.: 161697133045
Seller: cathsclothing2014
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161697133045?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA!


----------



## indiaink

laevrys said:


> Hello, could someone authenticate this wallet?
> Item: Bottega Veneta Emerald Green Intrecciato Washed Lambskin Zip Around Wallet/Purse
> Item no.: 161697133045
> Seller: cathsclothing2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161697133045?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA!


Authentic - don't know what the seller means about 'comes with an eyelet..." but perhaps she's talking about the zipper pull or something.  Love the colour!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

This one is definitely not an Ebano. Can someone ID the color and authenticate this for me? Thanks. 

NEW AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA EBANO INTRECCIATO LEATHER SHORT CELL PHONE STRAP

Seller: ronald_dw

Item number: 191318338293

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191318338293


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This one is definitely not an Ebano. Can someone ID the color and authenticate this for me? Thanks.
> 
> NEW AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA EBANO INTRECCIATO LEATHER SHORT CELL PHONE STRAP
> 
> Seller: ronald_dw
> 
> Item number: 191318338293
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191318338293


I can't speak to the authenticity, but the colour is most likely "Reflet".
I don't have any experience with small accessories, sorry


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> I can't speak to the authenticity, but the colour is most likely "Reflet".
> I don't have any experience with small accessories, sorry




Thanks a lot.


----------



## laevrys

Many thanks indiaink!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ladies, I need your help with this.  Thanks in advance.

AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA Bronze Metallic Ostrich Leather Tote Handbag MHL

Item number:381253724095

Seller: linda*s***stuff

http://www.ebay.com/itm/381253724095


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ladies, I need your help with this.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA Bronze Metallic Ostrich Leather Tote Handbag MHL
> 
> Item number:381253724095
> 
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/381253724095


It's an authentic Copper Struzzo Belly 76.   From Spring/Summer 2009, I think.
Before there was a "Belly Veneta", there was a "Belly 76". 
Or it could have been also called the "Settansei" or something but I thought that was more the east-west style, I can't remember.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> It's an authentic Copper Struzzo Belly 76.   From Spring/Summer 2009, I think.
> Before there was a "Belly Veneta", there was a "Belly 76".
> Or it could have been also called the "Settansei" or something but I thought that was more the east-west style, I can't remember.



Thanks for your prompt reply.

Belly Settansei = Belly 76 and that's the more square Belly Bag.  I think the e-w duffle style is called GeorgeV (?) 

Thanks again.


----------



## joybm66

hi,  i desperately need your help to authenticate this BV i just purchased on ebay..the seller willcancel transaction if found not authentic.

item name:Bottega Veneta
listing number:141662250685
seller ID:coloradozg1973
working link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141662250685...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=141662250685&_rdc=1


----------



## indiaink

joybm66 said:


> hi,  i desperately need your help to authenticate this BV i just purchased on ebay..the seller willcancel transaction if found not authentic.
> 
> item name:Bottega Veneta
> listing number:141662250685
> seller ID:coloradozg1973
> working link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/141662250685...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=141662250685&_rdc=1


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## joybm66

indiaink said:


> Not authentic, sorry!


Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> Belly Settansei = Belly 76 and that's the more square Belly Bag.  I think the e-w duffle style is called GeorgeV (?)
> 
> Thanks again.


So you bought the bag?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> So you bought the bag?




Yeah kind of ... My SIL really likes my Flower Belly Bag so she's buying this one and we are swapping bags [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## mad_caliope

Hello, Could I please get some help with this.  For some reason the seller is not using the Bottega name in the auction, but it does look like a BV Cocker bag.  TIA!

Item Name: Designer Black Pebbled Leather Black Braided Handle Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 311358261292
Seller name or ID: ********
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311358261292?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Bottega Veneta name not used in auction title or description but is in photos of the bag. Thanks!

Edit: for some reason the seller name is getting blocked by this forum.


----------



## indiaink

mad_caliope said:


> Hello, Could I please get some help with this.  For some reason the seller is not using the Bottega name in the auction, but it does look like a BV Cocker bag.  TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Designer Black Pebbled Leather Black Braided Handle Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 311358261292
> Seller name or ID: ********
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311358261292?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Bottega Veneta name not used in auction title or description but is in photos of the bag. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: for some reason the seller name is getting blocked by this forum.


Authentic Cocker.  You might send a message to the seller through e-Bay and ask why they aren't using the correct designer name...


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey Girls! Need your help yet again. Please tell me if this is authentic and more or less how old it is.  

TIA! Y'all are the best!

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Black Sling Now On SALE
Listing number: 73337887
Seller name or ID: googliebear
Working Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+veneta&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-10,10


----------



## mad_caliope

indiaink said:


> Authentic Cocker.  You might send a message to the seller through e-Bay and ask why they aren't using the correct designer name...


 
Thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

This 2011 Safari Patchwork Ricamato Veneta is from a local seller.  May I ask for your help to confirm that this is indeed an authentic one? 

Thanks.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This 2011 Safari Patchwork Ricamato Veneta is from a local seller.  May I ask for your help to confirm that this is indeed an authentic one?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3000294
> View attachment 3000295
> View attachment 3000296
> View attachment 3000297
> View attachment 3000298
> View attachment 3000299
> View attachment 3000300
> View attachment 3000301
> View attachment 3000302
> View attachment 3000303


It's authentic.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> It's authentic.




Thanks. And now I have a story to share about this transaction - heading to the chat thread now.


----------



## wm23

I bought this crossbody bag as a gift for my wife. May I ask for your help to confirm if it is authentic? Thank you so much! 

Edit: I took these photos with my iPhone, some of the photos (e.g., #1, 8, 9, 10) show inconsistent color... I found out that it is because of the dust inside the lens... actual color of the bag is consistent and looks fine. Sorry for the bad picture quality.


----------



## indiaink

wm23 said:


> I bought this crossbody bag as a gift for my wife. May I ask for your help to confirm if it is authentic? Thank you so much!
> 
> Edit: I took these photos with my iPhone, some of the photos (e.g., #1, 8, 9, 10) show inconsistent color... I found out that it is because of the dust inside the lens... actual color of the bag is consistent and looks fine. Sorry for the bad picture quality.


Authentic.  Beautiful piece!  Your wife will be ecstatic. The "pillow" bag is very popular among Bottega Veneta fans.


----------



## wm23

indiaink said:


> Authentic.  Beautiful piece!  Your wife will be ecstatic. The "pillow" bag is very popular among Bottega Veneta fans.



Thank you very much for your prompt reply. I am sure she'll love it : )


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I was going to say the same thing. It's a very beautiful yellow and the style is easy to carry. 

She's a very lucky lady!


----------



## H’sKisses

So I was bad and jumped the gun. I've been on the hunt for a small crossbody and found this today. I got so excited that I didn't come here first. Bad, I know!

I'm hoping you lovely experts can authenticate this for me:

Item Name: Vintage Women's Bottega Veneta BR Leather Intrecciato Cross Body Chain Bag Purse


Listing number: 331559713208


Seller name or ID: largehorsetrader


Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331559713208?nav=WATCHING_ENDED

I don't know if the chain is original to the bag, the older styles seem to be quite random (or there just aren't many photos online that I can find).

Thank you, and keeping fingers, toes and everything crossed!


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> So I was bad and jumped the gun. I've been on the hunt for a small crossbody and found this today. I got so excited that I didn't come here first. Bad, I know!
> 
> I'm hoping you lovely experts can authenticate this for me:
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Women's Bottega Veneta BR Leather Intrecciato Cross Body Chain Bag Purse
> 
> 
> Listing number: 331559713208
> 
> 
> Seller name or ID: largehorsetrader
> 
> 
> Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331559713208?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> I don't know if the chain is original to the bag, the older styles seem to be quite random (or there just aren't many photos online that I can find).
> 
> Thank you, and keeping fingers, toes and everything crossed!


Authentic vintage. Lovely piece!


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage. Lovely piece!




Thank you!!! Is the chain original, would you know?


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you!!! Is the chain original, would you know?


I don't know.  When you get the bag, you can take better photos of it and do a reveal and ask then.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> I don't know.  When you get the bag, you can take better photos of it and do a reveal and ask then.




Thank you! I'm sorry, I forgot this is the authenticate thread, I will also post in the ID thread!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear BV experts, may I trouble you in looking at this piece please? Again, grateful thanks for your kind help. 

Name: BV Coin Purse in purple
Seller: Private seller from a local mobile selling app.
Seller does not know color name nor year as she bought the coin purse long ago.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear BV experts, may I trouble you in looking at this piece please? Again, grateful thanks for your kind help.
> 
> Name: BV Coin Purse in purple
> Seller: Private seller from a local mobile selling app.
> Seller does not know color name nor year as she bought the coin purse long ago.


It's authentic, but I'm not sure the paperwork goes with this piece (that white strip of paper) - I don't have the color code that's inside the wallet in my list; I'm sure somebody (I'm talking to YOU, V0N) would be able to help with that.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> It's authentic, but I'm not sure the paperwork goes with this piece (that white strip of paper) - I don't have the color code that's inside the wallet in my list; I'm sure somebody (I'm talking to YOU, V0N) would be able to help with that.



Thank you indiaink! I trolled the color threads, trying to look for a similar dark purple but to no avail. I'll wait for an opinion from VON and see what she says. A grateful thank you again, for taking time to help me look at it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Name: BV Purple Shiny Croc Zippy Wallet 
Seller: Private/local
Comment: Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> It's authentic, but I'm not sure the paperwork goes with this piece (that white strip of paper) - I don't have the color code that's inside the wallet in my list; I'm sure somebody (I'm talking to YOU, V0N) would be able to help with that.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you indiaink! I trolled the color threads, trying to look for a similar dark purple but to no avail. I'll wait for an opinion from VON and see what she says. A grateful thank you again, for taking time to help me look at it.


I'm pretty sure it's Violet.  It was a F/W 2012 colour and might have carried over to Spring- so new tag format - I think and our Miss Diane has a Veneta in that colour and I think Mousse's Violet tote with the clear Intrecciato thingymabobs is also Violet.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's Violet.  It was a F/W 2012 colour and might have carried over to Spring- so new tag format - I think and our Miss Diane has a Veneta in that colour and I think Mousse's Violet tote with the clear Intrecciato thingymabobs is also Violet.



Thank you Von! I looked way too behind, thinking it was an old piece as the seller was pretty insistent that she didn't purchase it in recent years. Knowing what color and year it is helps a ton. &#128522;


----------



## V0N1B2

I actually can't even confirm that. LOL  I think it is but only based on new tags and colour but Violet should be 5174 in Nappa Intrecciato and 5168 on Cervos etc.  I am wondering if there is yet another change for an SLG or hardware colour.
Ack! Damn you Tomas, Damn you..... 
I think the new style tags changed over after Fall/Winter 2012.  Meaning The Spring/Summer (and perhaps Resort) 2013 bags were the first to use the new format.  Maybe someone else can confirm this?


----------



## missbellamama

Bottega Veneta Scarlet Cervo Flap Shoulder bag
*#221763666703*
seller: cjwestwing
link:Authentic Bottega Veneta Scarlet Red Curvo Flap Shoulder Bag



thanks for the authentication!


----------



## V0N1B2

ThisVNchick said:


> Name: BV Purple Shiny Croc Zippy Wallet
> Seller: Private/local
> Comment: Thanks


Mmmmm 
The wallet in the pictures is an authentic Shiny Crocodile Fume Zip Around Wallet. 
Colour is most likely Mona Lisa?  If it was purchased this or last year I would say Mona Lisa, if earlier... I will have to think about that.


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> Bottega Veneta Scarlet Cervo Flap Shoulder bag
> *#221763666703*
> seller: cjwestwing
> link:Authentic Bottega Veneta Scarlet Red Curvo Flap Shoulder Bag
> 
> thanks for the authentication!


This is authentic 
I almost bought this bag in Billiard, but stopped myself.
It's from Fall/Winter 2010


----------



## missbellamama

The red is so vivid !
Thank you ...
..may I ask , what colour is "Billiard"?


----------



## V0N1B2

Billiard is a gorgeous deep green.


----------



## ThisVNchick

V0N1B2 said:


> Mmmmm
> 
> The wallet in the pictures is an authentic Shiny Crocodile Fume Zip Around Wallet.
> 
> Colour is most likely Mona Lisa?  If it was purchased this or last year I would say Mona Lisa, if earlier... I will have to think about that.




Thanks  

I'm not sure when the seller got it. She said her husband got it for her on a business trip some time ago. I'm not BV savvy but when I see an authentic croc my eyes just automatically widen, especially when the asking price is $250.


----------



## V0N1B2

ThisVNchick said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm not sure when the seller got it. She said her husband got it for her on a business trip some time ago. I'm not BV savvy but when I see an authentic croc my eyes just automatically widen, especially when the asking price is $250.


 say what? 
That wallet retails for $2800.
I've seen a few listings through the years of bags being listed as croc-embossed or snake-embossed and I'm like - BIN!!! 

*and I don't think it is Monalisa as I'm not sure that colour was even offered in croc.  Could be Corot but the interior looked a bit bright for that.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Need your expertise ladies. TIA! 


mrspalaganas said:


> Hey Girls! Need your help yet again. Please tell me if this is authentic and more or less how old it is.
> 
> TIA! Y'all are the best!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Black Sling Now On SALE
> Listing number: 73337887
> Seller name or ID: googliebear
> Working Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...+veneta&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-10,10


----------



## indiaink

mrspalaganas said:


> Need your expertise ladies. TIA!


Authentic.


----------



## ThisVNchick

V0N1B2 said:


> say what?
> That wallet retails for $2800.
> I've seen a few listings through the years of bags being listed as croc-embossed or snake-embossed and I'm like - BIN!!!
> 
> *and I don't think it is Monalisa as I'm not sure that colour was even offered in croc.  Could be Corot but the interior looked a bit bright for that.



Thanks for the info! It's actually my first BV piece. I did not do too much research on it prior to getting it, but I could tell it was real croc from past experience with other designers. I'm glad I got an authentic piece for a steal-it's a once in a blue moon moment


----------



## mrspalaganas

Thank you so much indiaink. &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

May I ask for your expertise on these bags?  TIA~

bottega veneta cervo tan leather shoulderbag purse brown stitching
Seller: consignmentsailor
eBay item number:131518531659
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131518531659

hang bag woman
Seller: lorenzosabri64
eBay item number:151686732772
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151686732772

Is this a Baltic or Turbolence?  Does it look like a Maxi?


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> May I ask for your expertise on these bags?  TIA~
> 
> bottega veneta cervo tan leather shoulderbag purse brown stitching
> Seller: consignmentsailor
> eBay item number:131518531659
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131518531659
> 
> hang bag woman
> Seller: lorenzosabri64
> eBay item number:151686732772
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151686732772
> 
> Is this a Baltic or Turbolence?  Does it look like a Maxi?


First bag is an Ivory Pekary Cervo Hobo from S/S 2010
Authenticity tag missing from picture but no red flags.

Second bag is an authentic Large Baltic Pleated Veneta from F/W 2008


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> First bag is an Ivory Pekary Cervo Hobo from S/S 2010
> 
> Authenticity tag missing from picture but no red flags.
> 
> 
> 
> Second bag is an authentic Large Baltic Pleated Veneta from F/W 2008




Thanks V. I asked for more pictures from
both sellers but since you see no red flags, I won't flood the forum with those pics.


----------



## Liselotc

Hello - I bought this fine Bottegaveneta patent leather bag that I want to make sure is true - is there anyone here who would help me to verify it.
Thanks in advance
LOVE Liselotte
P.S. Pictures below


----------



## indiaink

Liselotc said:


> Hello - I bought this fine Bottegaveneta patent leather bag that I want to make sure is true - is there anyone here who would help me to verify it.
> Thanks in advance
> LOVE Liselotte
> P.S. Pictures below


There should be a white authenticity label inside the zippered pocket - we need to see a photo of both sides of that, please.


----------



## Liselotc

it's my first Bottega Veneta, so I did not mark was there, but here are pictures of both sides - and thank you for your help.
LOVE Liselotte


----------



## Liselotc

Venetta Bottaga mark


----------



## indiaink

Liselotc said:


> Venetta Bottaga mark


This is authentic!


----------



## Liselotc

thank you for your help - loving greetings from Denmark 

THANK YOU  

Liselotte


----------



## soyeeng

Hi I need some help in authenticate this Bottega Veneta bag please. Thanks for the help

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Small Roma Bag in Rosa Shock 
Listing number: ebay item #*221776294926
*Seller name or ID: **anniesheen3110 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...K-/221776294926?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Calf-Roma-Bag-ROSA-SHOCK-/221776294926?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Calf-Roma-Bag-ROSA-SHOCK-/221776294926?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Calf-Roma-Bag-ROSA-SHOCK-/221776294926?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Calf-Roma-Bag-ROSA-SHOCK-/221776294926?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123*


----------



## jburgh

soyeeng said:


> Hi I need some help in authenticate this Bottega Veneta bag please. Thanks for the help
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Small Roma Bag in Rosa Shock
> Listing number: ebay item #*221776294926
> *Seller name or ID: **anniesheen3110
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...K-/221776294926?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> *


*

soyeeng, I see no red flags but I would like to see the other side of the sewn in white tag.  Can you ask the seller to post that photo?*


----------



## soyeeng

jburgh said:


> soyeeng, I see no red flags but I would like to see the other side of the sewn in white tag.  Can you ask the seller to post that photo?


ok, I would see whether I can get that. Thanks


----------



## racheldiane

I am new to Bottega Veneta and need help authenticating this bag.  I think it has all the required photos, but please let me know if you need more.  Thank you!

Item Name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Black Braided Intrecciato Leather Unique Hobo Style Handbag
Listing number: ebay item #331550409715
Seller name or ID: girlslovegems
Working Link: www.ebay.com/itm/331550409715

Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## racheldiane

Here's another bag I am looking at.  Again, please let me know if you need more photos! Thank you!

Item Name: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Nappa leather Campana bag
Listing number: ebay item #151670065969
Seller name or ID: julietrb2012
Working Link: www.ebay.com/itm/151670065969

Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## V0N1B2

racheldiane said:


> I am new to Bottega Veneta and need help authenticating this bag.  I think it has all the required photos, but please let me know if you need more.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Black Braided Intrecciato Leather Unique Hobo Style Handbag
> Listing number: ebay item #331550409715
> Seller name or ID: girlslovegems
> Working Link: www.ebay.com/itm/331550409715
> 
> Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it!


The bag in the listing is authentic.  I don't know if it has an official name but it has been referred to as the "fortune cookie bag"


----------



## V0N1B2

racheldiane said:


> Here's another bag I am looking at.  Again, please let me know if you need more photos! Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Nappa leather Campana bag
> Listing number: ebay item #151670065969
> Seller name or ID: julietrb2012
> Working Link: www.ebay.com/itm/151670065969
> 
> Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!


This Campana is also authentic


----------



## soyeeng

jburgh said:


> soyeeng, I see no red flags but I would like to see the other side of the sewn in white tag.  Can you ask the seller to post that photo?


Hi jburgh, here is a picture on the back side of the tag, would it help to authenticate it? Thanks 
ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Calf-Roma-Bag-ROSA-SHOCK-BIG-SIZE-/221776294926?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi please authenticate this Bottega Veneta small bifold wallet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi please authenticate this Bottega Veneta small bifold wallet. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3010305
> 
> View attachment 3010306
> 
> View attachment 3010307
> 
> View attachment 3010308
> 
> View attachment 3010309
> 
> View attachment 3010310
> 
> View attachment 3010311


I see a few things that don't appear correct.  I would say this is not authentic.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

could you help me authenticate this please?
intrecciato cabat
listed by juliaanthony
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4d559299

additional pictures of plaque and tag are here:
https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/67826256028

Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi please authenticate this Bottega Veneta small bifold wallet. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3010305
> 
> View attachment 3010306
> 
> View attachment 3010307
> 
> View attachment 3010308
> 
> View attachment 3010309
> 
> View attachment 3010310
> 
> View attachment 3010311


I agree with India.  Just in case you wanted an unsolicited second opinion.


----------



## V0N1B2

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> could you help me authenticate this please?
> intrecciato cabat
> listed by juliaanthony
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4d559299
> 
> additional pictures of plaque and tag are here:
> https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/67826256028
> 
> Thank you!!


For some reason I can't view the second set of pictures sent to you by the seller.  It takes me to my own eBay message centre and says it can't retrieve the messages from the sender.
Hopefully someone else can make it work (I'm only on my iPad so that might be why?)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree with India.  Just in case you wanted an unsolicited second opinion.




I have this card case (in different color) and I'm comparing mine to this. I'm sorry but I agree with both India and V.


----------



## indiaink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> could you help me authenticate this please?
> intrecciato cabat
> listed by juliaanthony
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...369?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4d559299
> 
> additional pictures of plaque and tag are here:
> https://mesg.ebay.com/mesgweb/ViewMessageDetail/0/All/67826256028
> 
> Thank you!!





V0N1B2 said:


> For some reason I can't view the second set of pictures sent to you by the seller.  It takes me to my own eBay message centre and says it can't retrieve the messages from the sender.
> Hopefully someone else can make it work (I'm only on my iPad so that might be why?)


We need a closer photo of the white authenticity label, the back side of it.  Seller seems to indicate this is the Nero edition, which would be wrong - "Nero" equals 'black' and this isn't a black bag - other than that, I'm not seeing any obvious warning signs - but we need to see the back side of that label.

Second link didn't work for me either.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

V0N1B2 said:


> For some reason I can't view the second set of pictures sent to you by the seller.  It takes me to my own eBay message centre and says it can't retrieve the messages from the sender.
> Hopefully someone else can make it work (I'm only on my iPad so that might be why?)




Let me try this.. Sorry I am a newbie.


----------



## indiaink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Let me try this.. Sorry I am a newbie.


OK, this is the front side...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Let me try this.. Sorry I am a newbie.



Only one uploaded.  Trying again.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Only one uploaded.  Trying again.


 Ok last one.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Hey ladies, I need your opinion on the authenticity of this coin purse. Thanks. 

Bottega Veneta coin purse
Seller: hookememf
http://www.ebay.com/itm/311365026598


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

indiaink said:


> I see a few things that don't appear correct.  I would say this is not authentic.




Thank you for your help


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree with India.  Just in case you wanted an unsolicited second opinion.




Thank you


----------



## indiaink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Only one uploaded.  Trying again.





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Ok last one.


We need a clearer photo of the brass plate, please.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hey ladies, I need your opinion on the authenticity of this coin purse. Thanks.
> 
> Bottega Veneta coin purse
> Seller: hookememf
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311365026598


Authentic. This is the color Parma Ottone, from 07/08.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

indiaink said:


> We need a clearer photo of the brass plate, please.


Ok I will ask the seller for a clearer picture. Thank you.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Authentic. This is the color Parma Ottone, from 07/08.



Thanks.  I thought it's the Parma Chevre


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks.  I thought it's the Parma Chevre


AKA, yes yes.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Ok I will ask the seller for a clearer picture. Thank you.



This is what the seller sent. I'm afraid it's not much better but please see if you can use it to authenticate.   Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is what the seller sent. I'm afraid it's not much better but please see if you can use it to authenticate.   Thanks!


We need to see a nice clear picture like this:


photo: eBay seller rakuichi-japan


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

V0N1B2 said:


> We need to see a nice clear picture like this:
> View attachment 3011657
> 
> photo: eBay seller rakuichi-japan


She said it was tarnished but I asked for a better picture again. Thanks again!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

This is what she sent.  I notice it says Ebano on the plate.  Is that the name for brown?
Again,  thank for your help!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Please authenticate this Bottega long wallet. Thanks a lot!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
made for the outlet 





Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this Bottega long wallet. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012646
> 
> View attachment 3012647
> 
> View attachment 3012648
> 
> View attachment 3012649
> 
> View attachment 3012650
> 
> View attachment 3012651


----------



## septembersiren

I don't think I have ever seen a plate that said a color 
I have never seen a plate this discolored 
I would wait for someone else to chime in here 





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is what she sent.  I notice it says Ebano on the plate.  Is that the name for brown?
> Again,  thank for your help!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

septembersiren said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a plate that said a color
> 
> I have never seen a plate this discolored
> 
> I would wait for someone else to chime in here




Thanks for your time


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

septembersiren said:


> I don't think I have ever seen a plate that said a color
> I have never seen a plate this discolored
> I would wait for someone else to chime in here



I will.  Thank you for your input.


----------



## tennisplyr91

Item Name: bottega veneta bag
Listing number: 321766310559
Seller name or ID: maxstephani1025
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321766310559
Comments:

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA wallet
Listing number: 321766315625
Seller name or ID: maxstephani1025
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321766315625
Comments:

Hi Ladies, I'd love your help! Thanks!


----------



## racheldiane

Please help me authenticate these two bags.  Thanks so much!!

Item Name  BOTTEGA VENETA Limited Edition Black Hobo Tote Purse Handbag Nero Black
Seller ID  beautyrush1
Item No.331566449875 
Link  www.ebay.com/itm/331566449875
Do you know what leather this bag is made from?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Hobo
Seller ID luxuca
Item No.  141663979453
Link www.ebay.com/itm/141663979453

Thanks again!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

tennisplyr91 said:


> Item Name: bottega veneta bag
> Listing number: 321766310559
> Seller name or ID: maxstephani1025
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321766310559
> Comments:
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA wallet
> Listing number: 321766315625
> Seller name or ID: maxstephani1025
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321766315625
> Comments:
> 
> Hi Ladies, I'd love your help! Thanks!


The first bag is getting a major side-eye from me.  It is missing a photo of the authenticity tag, so without that I can't say 100% but I don't care for what I see so far.  I'm inclined to say not authentic based on the photos provided.  Sorry.

The second item - the wallet is also missing the photo of the numbers on the tag but I can tell it is most likely not authentic from what I see. Maybe you could ask the seller for better photos and we can give you a 100% fake stamp of disapproval instead of my 99.9%

To be honest I could confidently say they are both fake but for the sake of consistency and playing by the rules in post #1, I should ask for all relevant details, kwim?


----------



## V0N1B2

racheldiane said:


> Please help me authenticate these two bags.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item Name  BOTTEGA VENETA Limited Edition Black Hobo Tote Purse Handbag Nero Black
> Seller ID  beautyrush1
> Item No.331566449875
> Link  www.ebay.com/itm/331566449875
> Do you know what leather this bag is made from?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Hobo
> Seller ID luxuca
> Item No.  141663979453
> Link www.ebay.com/itm/141663979453
> 
> Thanks again!!!


The first bag is authentic.  The leather is Cervo and it had a special name but I can't remember what it was called.  I want to say it was call the Sunburst Veneta but I don't think that was right.  I thought that Indiaink had this bag at one point.  Maybe she can tell you the official name.

The second bag is an authentic Large Nero Veneta.  I thought it was Ebano looking at my monitor, but it's black.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> The first bag is authentic.  The leather is Cervo and it had a special name but I can't remember what it was called.  I want to say it was call the Sunburst Veneta but I don't think that was right.  I thought that Indiaink had this bag at one point.  Maybe she can tell you the official name.
> 
> The second bag is an authentic Large Nero Veneta.  I thought it was Ebano looking at my monitor, but it's black.





racheldiane said:


> Please help me authenticate these two bags.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item Name  BOTTEGA VENETA Limited Edition Black Hobo Tote Purse Handbag Nero Black
> Seller ID  beautyrush1
> Item No.331566449875
> Link  www.ebay.com/itm/331566449875
> Do you know what leather this bag is made from?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Hobo
> Seller ID luxuca
> Item No.  141663979453
> Link www.ebay.com/itm/141663979453
> 
> Thanks again!!!



The first bag is in the  "sunrise" treatment from 2005 - it was _not[ /I] a limited edition, but rather a 'special' edition._


----------



## indiaink

tennisplyr91 said:


> Item Name: bottega veneta bag
> Listing number: 321766310559
> Seller name or ID: maxstephani1025
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321766310559
> Comments:
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA wallet
> Listing number: 321766315625
> Seller name or ID: maxstephani1025
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321766315625
> Comments:
> 
> Hi Ladies, I'd love your help! Thanks!





V0N1B2 said:


> The first bag is getting a major side-eye from me.  It is missing a photo of the authenticity tag, so without that I can't say 100% but I don't care for what I see so far.  I'm inclined to say not authentic based on the photos provided.  Sorry.
> 
> The second item - the wallet is also missing the photo of the numbers on the tag but I can tell it is most likely not authentic from what I see. Maybe you could ask the seller for better photos and we can give you a 100% fake stamp of disapproval instead of my 99.9%
> 
> To be honest I could confidently say they are both fake but for the sake of consistency and playing by the rules in post #1, I should ask for all relevant details, kwim?


I'm callin' it - we don't need the photos of any "labels" to see these two are awful fake items.  The seller ought to be ashamed.


----------



## tennisplyr91

indiaink said:


> I'm callin' it - we don't need the photos of any "labels" to see these two are awful fake items.  The seller ought to be ashamed.




Thanks Ladies! Im new to BV


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Would someone please tell me the color of this bag? 

Is Boxermom around still? Anybody can reply. Thank you in advance. I am thinking, blue, metallic blue, or teal, or ????


----------



## indiaink

2goodeyestoo said:


> Would someone please tell me the color of this bag?
> 
> Is Boxermom around still? Anybody can reply. Thank you in advance. I am thinking, blue, metallic blue, or teal, or ????



Based on the three-letter 'code' of RIA that you see in the photo, probably something along the lines of 'Rialto" blue, or something.  That's just my educated guess based on what I've seen on other similar vintage tags.  Boxermom should pop up shortly, I'd imagine...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is what she sent.  I notice it says Ebano on the plate.  Is that the name for brown?
> Again,  thank for your help!



Can I get a second opinion on this please?
Septembersiren was unsure and said that I should wait for someone else to chime in.


----------



## indiaink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Can I get a second opinion on this please?
> Septembersiren was unsure and said that I should wait for someone else to chime in.


It is not authentic.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

indiaink said:


> It is not authentic.


Thank you!  I almost made a costly mistake.


----------



## indiaink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you!  I almost made a costly mistake.


Glad we could help!


----------



## sbihi

Hello,

I purchased this medium Veneta used from a Japanese reseller on eBay.  I should have done this beforehand, but would someone please authenticate the bag?

Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 
the color I think is Noce





sbihi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this medium Veneta used from a Japanese reseller on eBay.  I should have done this beforehand, but would someone please authenticate the bag?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> authentic
> the color I think is Noce


Yes, it is Noce, discontinued in 2009.  Great color!


----------



## racheldiane

Please help me authenticate this bag. Last one I promise!  . I love this one!!

Item name Authentic Bottega Veneta Large Black Hobo
Seller Id: frenchifluences
Link  http://m.ebay.com/itm/191593441304

Thank you!!!


----------



## indiaink

racheldiane said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. Last one I promise!  . I love this one!!
> 
> Item name Authentic Bottega Veneta Large Black Hobo
> Seller Id: frenchifluences
> Link  http://m.ebay.com/itm/191593441304
> 
> Thank you!!!


This looks very good, but we need to see the back side of that white authenticity label before we can make an absolute determination.   If you can ask the seller for a photo of that and post it...


----------



## racheldiane

Hi!  Are these the pictures that you need?  Thanks again!!!


----------



## racheldiane

Here's another picture. Thanks!!


----------



## indiaink

racheldiane said:


> Here's another picture. Thanks!!


Authentic!


----------



## racheldiane

Yay!!  I am so excited. You all are wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Good morning!  Can someone authenticate this for me?  

Item name. Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Bag In Hard-to-find Red
Seller. Oceanlover218
Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/251974772126?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

TIA!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Good morning!  Can someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item name. Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Bag In Hard-to-find Red
> Seller. Oceanlover218
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/251974772126?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> TIA!


Again, this looks good - but we need to see front and back photos of the white authenticity label to make a definitive decision.


----------



## ExBagHag

Here we go...someone authenticate please.  I appreciate your time.


----------



## indiaink

ExBagHag said:


> Here we go...someone authenticate please.  I appreciate your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018399
> View attachment 3018400
> View attachment 3018402


Please see post one in this thread for what we need to authenticate.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Again, this looks good - but we need to see front and back photos of the white authenticity label to make a definitive decision.




Thank you!  I asked the seller a few days ago for pics, but no response [emoji19]


----------



## berlin

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121665204789?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: kathr6785-brnjk8

Bottega Veneta wallet

Please can you look at this item 
Thanks


----------



## indiaink

berlin said:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/121665204789?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: kathr6785-brnjk8
> 
> Bottega Veneta wallet
> 
> Please can you look at this item
> Thanks


This is an authentic wallet in Pourpre (lovely shade of red) from the Cruise 09/10 season.


----------



## UTgirl0224

Can anyone please authenticate? 

Item Name: NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Zip Around Wallet Junior light brown tan

Listing number: 181760323504

Seller name or ID: thedenimcorner

Working Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/BNWT-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Nappa-Zip-Around-Wallet-Junior-light-brown-tan-/181760323504

Comments: Are there any specific eBay sellers that you would recommend that sell authentic BV wallets?

Thanks so much in advance for you help!!


----------



## indiaink

UTgirl0224 said:


> Can anyone please authenticate?
> 
> Item Name: NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Zip Around Wallet Junior light brown tan
> 
> Listing number: 181760323504
> 
> Seller name or ID: thedenimcorner
> 
> Working Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/BNWT-Bottega-V...d-Wallet-Junior-light-brown-tan-/181760323504
> 
> Comments: Are there any specific eBay sellers that you would recommend that sell authentic BV wallets?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance for you help!!


This is authentic.

Your best bet for eBay is to always have the item authenticated here before you purchase.


----------



## UTgirl0224

Thank you indiaink!


----------



## ExBagHag

ExBagHag said:


> Here we go...someone authenticate please.  I appreciate your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018399
> View attachment 3018400
> View attachment 3018402



Here is link to eBay listing.  Tag pictures are above in the original post.  Thanks in advance for any help.http://www.ebay.com/itm/141670011332?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sasquaty

Hoping someone can help so I may purchase:

Title: Bottega Veneta Pink Large Hobo Intrecciato shoulder bag

seller: miachicco

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231584734810


Listing number: 231584734810

Thanks so much!!


----------



## sasquaty

Wasn't sure if anyone had a chance to check on the above for me. Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Hoping someone can help so I may purchase:
> 
> Title: Bottega Veneta Pink Large Hobo Intrecciato shoulder bag
> 
> seller: miachicco
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231584734810
> 
> 
> Listing number: 231584734810
> 
> Thanks so much!!





sasquaty said:


> Wasn't sure if anyone had a chance to check on the above for me. Thanks in advance for your help!!!


Sorry girl, I just assumed India had seen it.
The Large Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO.
I could double-check, but I believe the colour is Quarzo from Resort 2006/2007


----------



## sasquaty

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry girl, I just assumed India had seen it.
> The Large Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO.
> I could double-check, but I believe the colour is Quarzo from Resort 2006/2007


No worries at all. I took a chance that it was authentic and I am the one that bought it. I was so hoping I was right that it was authentic but started getting nervous when no one responded . I love the color and couldn't pass it up for the price. Thinking I got a pretty good deal so hopefully is in the great condition she stayed.
Thanks so very much!!!!! You guys are great!!


----------



## V0N1B2

ExBagHag said:


> Here is link to eBay listing.  Tag pictures are above in the original post.  Thanks in advance for any help.http://www.ebay.com/itm/141670011332?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


This appears to be an authentic Rete Tote 
Did the seller email you the photos of the authenticity tag from your previous post? (I just wondered because she didn't post them as extras in the listing)


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry girl, I just assumed India had seen it.
> The Large Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO.
> I could double-check, but I believe the colour is Quarzo from Resort 2006/2007





V0N1B2 said:


> This appears to be an authentic Rete Tote
> Did the seller email you the photos of the authenticity tag from your previous post? (I just wondered because she didn't post them as extras in the listing)


Thanks, woman!  I was a bit out of the loop this afternoon!


----------



## ExBagHag

V0N1B2 said:


> This appears to be an authentic Rete Tote
> Did the seller email you the photos of the authenticity tag from your previous post? (I just wondered because she didn't post them as extras in the listing)




Yes.  She emailed the photos.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Just to reconfirm regarding this Sloane. TIA 

NEW BNWT 100% leather intrecciato Bottega Veneta bag authenticity B00760483V
seller: quevaaganarsiempre
Item number: 271876541128

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271876541128


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just to reconfirm regarding this Sloane. TIA
> 
> NEW BNWT 100% leather intrecciato Bottega Veneta bag authenticity B00760483V
> seller: quevaaganarsiempre
> Item number: 271876541128
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271876541128


Is this the one you were trying to figure out what colour it was?
Yes, it's authentic. (If that's your question)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Is this the one you were trying to figure out what colour it was?
> 
> Yes, it's authentic. (If that's your question)




Yes and thanks [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Yangz14

Can you guys help me authenticate this bag.

There is a tag inside that say Originality Certified
B031416069z
Its a bottega venata intercciato Mini messanger bag in Purple
Seller is Reebonz
Thanks a bunch


----------



## sweetD

Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!
http://olx.ph/item/bottega-veneta-bag-not-lv-prada-coach-ID4ZR2l.html


----------



## indiaink

Yangz14 said:


> Can you guys help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> There is a tag inside that say Originality Certified
> B031416069z
> Its a bottega venata intercciato Mini messanger bag in Purple
> Seller is Reebonz
> Thanks a bunch


We need photos.  Please see post number one in this thread.


----------



## indiaink

sweetD said:


> Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!
> http://olx.ph/item/bottega-veneta-bag-not-lv-prada-coach-ID4ZR2l.html


This doesn't look right, and the 'tag was removed by previous owner' really doesn't look right.  I'd pass.


----------



## mrspalaganas

Hey everyone! Please help me authenticate this. Seller claims that the tag has been cut off, so I do not have a photo of it. Thank you in advance. Hope you guys have a great day. 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Bag Not Lv Prada Coach
Listing number: 	73847229
Seller name or ID: Eugien Paraiso
Working Link: http://olx.ph/item/bottega-veneta-bag-not-lv-prada-coach-ID4ZR2l.html#e484503f50


----------



## indiaink

mrspalaganas said:


> Hey everyone! Please help me authenticate this. Seller claims that the tag has been cut off, so I do not have a photo of it. Thank you in advance. Hope you guys have a great day.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Bag Not Lv Prada Coach
> Listing number: 	73847229
> Seller name or ID: Eugien Paraiso
> Working Link: http://olx.ph/item/bottega-veneta-bag-not-lv-prada-coach-ID4ZR2l.html#e484503f50



sweetd asked about this bag in post 2137 - this does not look right to me, and nobody cuts off a tag, do they?  I'd pass.


----------



## sweetD

indiaink said:


> This doesn't look right, and the 'tag was removed by previous owner' really doesn't look right.  I'd pass.




Thanks so much!


----------



## mrspalaganas

indiaink said:


> sweetd asked about this bag in post 2137 - this does not look right to me, and nobody cuts off a tag, do they?  I'd pass.



I saw her post after posting mine. &#128513; Yeah, who would do that. I was also wondering why. Thanks so much indiaink. You guys have always been of great help. &#128536;&#128512;


----------



## sweetD

Hi. Hope you could help me with this bag. Below are the photos sent by a privateseller. The bag looks good.. I'm new to BV and i wonder if there are BV bags without the white authenticity tags? Coz  I asked for the photo of the tag and the seller said there is none when she bought it at the store... I just need your input regarding this. Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

sweetD said:


> Hi. Hope you could help me with this bag. Below are the photos sent by a privateseller. The bag looks good.. I'm new to BV and i wonder if there are BV bags without the white authenticity tags? Coz  I asked for the photo of the tag and the seller said there is none when she bought it at the store... I just need your input regarding this. Thank you!
> View attachment 3025830
> 
> View attachment 3025827
> View attachment 3025829
> View attachment 3025831
> View attachment 3025834
> View attachment 3025835


This is authentic; I used to have one like this. Sometimes, as in this case, the tag may be lost (as I don't think they are attached in this 'grommet' bag.)


----------



## sasquaty

Hoping someone can help me with this. I'd really appreciate it. I already purchased before authenticating, I know, not a good move, so hoping it it authentic. Thank you so very much!

Title: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA- Dark Brown Woven Leather -  INTRECCIATO- Shoulder Bag
Seller: somethingforeveryone2020
Item Number: 151618397508
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151618397508?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

sasquaty said:


> Hoping someone can help me with this. I'd really appreciate it. I already purchased before authenticating, I know, not a good move, so hoping it it authentic. Thank you so very much!
> 
> Title: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA- Dark Brown Woven Leather -  INTRECCIATO- Shoulder Bag
> Seller: somethingforeveryone2020
> Item Number: 151618397508
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151618397508?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks again!!!!!


Authentic.


----------



## sasquaty

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so very much


----------



## sweetD

indiaink said:


> This is authentic; I used to have one like this. Sometimes, as in this case, the tag may be lost (as I don't think they are attached in this 'grommet' bag.)




Thanks so much indiaink!!! [emoji4] really appreciate your help[emoji4]


----------



## sweetD

indiaink said:


> This is authentic; I used to have one like this. Sometimes, as in this case, the tag may be lost (as I don't think they are attached in this 'grommet' bag.)




Oh I forgot to ask you since you mentioned that you used to have a bag like this... How did you find this bag? I haven't seen it IRL coz i will have to meet with the private seller yet.. I  am a Shoulder bag type of girl, can this be carried over the shoulders? Since it has grommets, you think it is an outdated style? Sorry for asking too much questions,  i just want to ask your opinion regarding this as I am new to BV and if ever, this will be my first BV bag. Thanks so much


----------



## indiaink

sweetD said:


> Oh I forgot to ask you since you mentioned that you used to have a bag like this... How did you find this bag? I haven't seen it IRL coz i will have to meet with the private seller yet.. I  am a Shoulder bag type of girl, can this be carried over the shoulders? Since it has grommets, you think it is an outdated style? Sorry for asking too much questions,  i just want to ask your opinion regarding this as I am new to BV and if ever, this will be my first BV bag. Thanks so much


I found it too big for my needs; I wanted it as a business bag, but it has no structure.  And it's definitely not a shoulder bag; its very design is for hand-held, since it's so wide and deep.  It's not out-dated - still a beautiful beautiful bag, just not one I have a use for.  Gotta be put to work at my house!


----------



## sweetD

indiaink said:


> I found it too big for my needs; I wanted it as a business bag, but it has no structure.  And it's definitely not a shoulder bag; its very design is for hand-held, since it's so wide and deep.  It's not out-dated - still a beautiful beautiful bag, just not one I have a use for.  Gotta be put to work at my house!




Thanks so much for the input indiaink and for taking the time to reply[emoji6] really appreciate all the help[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji4]


----------



## rayna1

Hello:  

      Please authentic this.  Thanks!

Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Rust Resina Velvet Python Satchel
Listing number: 291485209225
Seller name or ID: maglovena
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3450-BOTTEG...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: if this is authentic?  I feel it is.  Just from realreal.com , so a little worried. 

There are many pics in the above link clear and large.  So I just do now upload pics. 

Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

rayna1 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Please authentic this.  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Rust Resina Velvet Python Satchel
> Listing number: 291485209225
> Seller name or ID: maglovena
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3450-BOTTEG...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: if this is authentic?  I feel it is.  Just from realreal.com , so a little worried.
> 
> There are many pics in the above link clear and large.  So I just do now upload pics.
> 
> Thanks!


Authentic.


----------



## rayna1

Wow&#65292; so quick!   Thanks so so so much!


----------



## rayna1

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


THanks!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear experts, 

Appreciate your expertise and time to authenticate this wallet. My grateful thanks in advance. 

It is from a private seller on a local selling app, thus no link.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Appreciate your expertise and time to authenticate this wallet. My grateful thanks in advance.
> 
> It is from a private seller on a local selling app, thus no link.


Authentic.  This is Parma, a very popular purple shade at that time!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Authentic.  This is Parma, a very popular purple shade at that time!



Wow! Hope the seller accedes to my offer. Thank you India, wish me luck!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Authentic.  This is Parma, a very popular purple shade at that time!



Purchased.  Thank you so much!


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Purchased.  Thank you so much!


Congratulations! Can't wait to see a little reveal!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Congratulations! Can't wait to see a little reveal!



definitely! &#128513;


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Wish I could stop thinking of this bag. [emoji19]
Kindly authenticate. 
Item Number121673154728
Name. Veneta Grey Leather Oversize Bag
Seller. 98northny
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/121673154728?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

TIA'


----------



## lee23

Hi! Can you please authenticate this older bag? TIA!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Wish I could stop thinking of this bag. [emoji19]
> Kindly authenticate.
> Item Number121673154728
> Name. Veneta Grey Leather Oversize Bag
> Seller. 98northny
> Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/121673154728?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> TIA'


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

lee23 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this older bag? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3031063
> 
> View attachment 3031064
> 
> View attachment 3031065
> 
> View attachment 3031066
> 
> View attachment 3031067
> 
> View attachment 3031068
> 
> View attachment 3031069
> 
> View attachment 3031070
> 
> View attachment 3031071


Authentic.


----------



## lee23

Thanks so much, indiaink!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Authentic.




Thank you! (I was afraid of that [emoji13][emoji5]&#65039


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear authenticators, yet another request for your kind checking. I could not stop thinking about it after reading jburgh's review of her large and it's unique embroidery in the special treatment thread. 

The seller is from a private selling app and thus no link, I will be sure to request for more pictures if necessary but these are the only three that I managed to get from her. It is the medium size. 

Again, thank you for your time.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear authenticators, yet another request for your kind checking. I could not stop thinking about it after reading jburgh's review of her large and it's unique embroidery in the special treatment thread.
> 
> The seller is from a private selling app and thus no link, I will be sure to request for more pictures if necessary but these are the only three that I managed to get from her. It is the medium size.
> 
> Again, thank you for your time.


Authentic - the red is 'carmino', another great BV red.  If you get this I want a reveal to reveal all reveals!!!!  (if that makes sense!)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Authentic - the red is 'carmino', another great BV red.  If you get this I want a reveal to reveal all reveals!!!!  (if that makes sense!)



Apologies for my delayed reveal of all reveals. Your wish is my command, India. I will be sure to do that, regardless whether I get this or not.  
I am set to purchase it, hopefully seller agrees.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Authentic - the red is 'carmino', another great BV red.  If you get this I want a reveal to reveal all reveals!!!!  (if that makes sense!)



I need to say this too. A big THANK YOU for your help. &#128144;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I swear I'm not getting any more Quetsche bags.  Just _curious_ about this one... 

Authentic Bottega Veneta "Quetsche" Intrecciato Nappa Woven Leather Bag
Seller: greatbuys21
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221801066928


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I swear I'm not getting any more Quetsche bags.  Just _curious_ about this one...
> 
> Authentic Bottega Veneta "Quetsche" Intrecciato Nappa Woven Leather Bag
> Seller: greatbuys21
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221801066928


We need photos of that authenticity label...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> We need photos of that authenticity label...



I asked for pictures of the white tag and the seller just replied saying "the serial number is not on a white card but I can take a picture of the brown card if you like."

Hmm....


----------



## clinicofchange

Please help me authenticate this. i just bought this one to replace my old same BV wallet. But when i checked the heat stamp, it was not as deep as the one in my old wallet, although their codes (design, leather, color) are same and same year of production, just the batch numbers are different. my old wallet's batch number (the last 4 digits) was 6400. this new wallet is 6644 A.
Seller from Japan guaranteed this is authentic.

thanks a lot!!!

Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Long Wallet Black Lamb Skin - 27570[/B]
seller: brandtokuya 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...BrezuMrcB9tIJk8EhWFF8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
[/B]


----------



## indiaink

clinicofchange said:


> Please help me authenticate this. i just bought this one to replace my old same BV wallet. But when i checked the heat stamp, it was not as deep as the one in my old wallet, although their codes (design, leather, color) are same and same year of production, just the batch numbers are different. my old wallet's batch number (the last 4 digits) was 6400. this new wallet is 6644 A.
> Seller from Japan guaranteed this is authentic.
> 
> thanks a lot!!!
> 
> Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Long Wallet Black Lamb Skin - 27570[/B]
> seller: brandtokuya
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...BrezuMrcB9tIJk8EhWFF8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> [/B]


This is authentic. Someone else with information about individual sets of numbers on that second line will have to chime in as to their meaning.


----------



## clinicofchange

thank you so much! even now with the heat stamp not as clear and deep, i believed in collective expertise!  however, this is the first BV lambskin purse i've ever had that is not as soft and smooth to the touch.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

This listing has ended but I would like to know if this is authentic or not. Thanks. 


Bottega Veneta Ottone Sloane Bag - Gold Chèvre Leather - Rare & Mint
Seller: sommergyrl
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271902080460


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This listing has ended but I would like to know if this is authentic or not. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Ottone Sloane Bag - Gold Chèvre Leather - Rare & Mint
> Seller: sommergyrl
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271902080460


Authentic.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Good afternoon. Is this authentic?

Name. Bottega Veneta Coin Purse
Item Number311378908706
Seller. hookememf
Link 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/311378908706

Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Good afternoon. Is this authentic?
> 
> Name. Bottega Veneta Coin Purse
> Item Number311378908706
> Seller. hookememf
> Link
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/311378908706
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, authentic - 'armatura' - one of BV's best metallic treatments.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Yes, authentic - 'armatura' - one of BV's best metallic treatments.




Great - thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear authenticators, appreciate your expertise for the following listing. Thank you.

Item Name: HANDBAG LARGE HOBO BAG DARK GREY 19X12
Listing number: 291489658014Seller name or ID: blackkoshka
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...2-/291489658014?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Comments: Seller mentioned she purchased the bag two years ago. I checked the "unique treatment" thread and trust this is the _Intrecciato Profondo_ treatment...hence I initially thought this might be *Krim* but it looks too dark. Attaching the daylight pictures I requested as well.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear authenticators, appreciate your expertise for the following listing. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: HANDBAG LARGE HOBO BAG DARK GREY 19X12
> Listing number: 291489658014Seller name or ID: blackkoshka
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...2-/291489658014?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: Seller mentioned she purchased the bag two years ago. I checked the "unique treatment" thread and trust this is the _Intrecciato Profondo_ treatment...hence I initially thought this might be *Krim* but it looks too dark. Attaching the daylight pictures I requested as well.



This is authentic.  You can still see this style on the BV web site, even though it's 'sold out'.
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/shoulder-or-hobo-bag_cod45191763cq.html

AND you can see this thread - where it's determined that this style is a little larger than the normal 'large' Veneta.
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/will-this-style-soften-veneta-with-stitching-813558-1.html#post24416326

Great price on this bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> This is authentic.  You can still see this style on the BV web site, even though it's 'sold out'.
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/shoulder-or-hobo-bag_cod45191763cq.html
> 
> AND you can see this thread - where it's determined that this style is a little larger than the normal 'large' Veneta.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...eta-with-stitching-813558-1.html#post24416326
> 
> Great price on this bag!



Oh, thank you India! I didn't come across the last thread when I tried to research on it. You know me well, I had been at an internal battle of sorts with myself concerning the size of it, for a good few days actually before I decided to authenticate it. You would have seen the two Venetas I had purchased thus far were mediums. I thought I was mentally prepared to try out a large but hmmm... larger than a large... I might need to ponder over it tonight. Thank you, though for your time and helping me to look at it. &#9786;


----------



## bleuchoco

Dear authenticators, I'm on the hunt for a new Veneta and would appreciate you help on this one. I have asked the seller for more pictures, but so far I only have these


----------



## grietje

Was wondering if any of you had a bit more information on this Cabat.  Year? Season? I have asked for photos of the serial tag.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Stripes Cabat
Listing number: 361322418748
Seller name or ID: cargolargo
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...urnt-Red-Flame-Leather-Tote-Bag-/361322418748


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Was wondering if any of you had a bit more information on this Cabat.  Year? Season? I have asked for photos of the serial tag.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Stripes Cabat
> Listing number: 361322418748
> Seller name or ID: cargolargo
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...urnt-Red-Flame-Leather-Tote-Bag-/361322418748




It's from the cruise 2014/2015 collection. I saw it in SF earlier this year. Here is a photo from page 51 of the catalog.


----------



## indiaink

bleuchoco said:


> Dear authenticators, I'm on the hunt for a new Veneta and would appreciate you help on this one. I have asked the seller for more pictures, but so far I only have these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034934
> View attachment 3034935
> View attachment 3034936
> View attachment 3034938
> View attachment 3034939
> View attachment 3034940


The photo on the top row, far right, concerns me.

We need better photos, most definitely.  It's obvious that this bag is not 'new', so if you are looking for 'new', first off, I'd look elsewhere.

Just to CLARIFY, I am NOT authenticating this bag - we need better photos before any determination is made.

... and it was pointed out to me that the NEWEST of the Venetas have a puffy handle, so there's that to be considered.  This one isn't that.


----------



## henley5022

Hi
*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Roma bag in cognac brown*
Listing number: *161725173143 *
Seller name or ID: **rudola88 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Exklusive-BO...43?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item25a7924d97**
Comments:* please advise re authenticity. thanks


----------



## indiaink

henley5022 said:


> Hi
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Roma bag in cognac brown*
> Listing number: *161725173143 *
> Seller name or ID: **rudola88
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Exklusive-BO...43?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item25a7924d97**
> Comments:* please advise re authenticity. thanks


This is authentic.  The color code is "Elephant".


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thank you in advance for your expertise and time.

NWT 100% Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA in EBANO-WEEKEND SPECIAL OFFER
Seller: pdawg83
Item number:321769642418

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321769642418


----------



## V0N1B2

bleuchoco said:


> Dear authenticators, I'm on the hunt for a new Veneta and would appreciate you help on this one. I have asked the seller for more pictures, but so far I only have these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034934
> View attachment 3034935
> View attachment 3034936
> View attachment 3034938
> View attachment 3034939
> View attachment 3034940





indiaink said:


> The photo on the top row, far right, concerns me.
> 
> We need better photos, most definitely.  It's obvious that this bag is not 'new', so if you are looking for 'new', first off, I'd look elsewhere.
> 
> Just to CLARIFY, I am NOT authenticating this bag - we need better photos before any determination is made.
> 
> ... and it was pointed out to me that the NEWEST of the Venetas have a puffy handle, so there's that to be considered.  This one isn't that.


As Indiaink wrote, we need more pics than the ones provided.  Is there a link or is it a private sale?  I think this Maxi Veneta might be Chene, (which is several seasons old now), but I can't confirm authenticity without a few more pics. Heatstamp needed and please ask the seller for the dimensions of the bag.
I am in bed on my iPad so I could have the colour wrong.  I would have to check it against what Browns have been released since the change over to the new tags.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thank you in advance for your expertise and time.
> 
> NWT 100% Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA in EBANO-WEEKEND SPECIAL OFFER
> Seller: pdawg83
> Item number:321769642418
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321769642418


The Medium Veneta in the listing is authentic.


----------



## henley5022

indiaink said:


> This is authentic.  The color code is "Elephant".


Thanks very much.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta in the listing is authentic.




Thanks, V.


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear authenticators, appreciate your expertise for the following listing. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: HANDBAG LARGE HOBO BAG DARK GREY 19X12
> Listing number: 291489658014Seller name or ID: blackkoshka
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...2-/291489658014?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Comments: Seller mentioned she purchased the bag two years ago. I checked the "unique treatment" thread and trust this is the _Intrecciato Profondo_ treatment...hence I initially thought this might be *Krim* but it looks too dark. Attaching the daylight pictures I requested as well.


This is probably Shadow, no?
Could also be Steel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> This is probably Shadow, no? Could also be Steel.



Thank you Von!


----------



## gordomom

Hi there, I purchased this bag and wondered if there are any vintage BVs that do not have the authenticity tags? Also, the zipper pull & head don't say anything on them. 

Photos were taken by me. I am posting 8 photos and then included links to more in case they are needed.

Thanks in advance!




































http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...9-31C2-42E5-9E8C-A9B7DB5B0B8F_zpsngfuahif.jpg
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...6-873B-424C-8086-D116C81D8C9D_zpskzx0agw4.jpg
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...3-02F3-41C6-9905-18780FD89E5A_zpsl2fg3mb1.jpg
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...C-6BE7-4B7B-9A25-F60650131865_zps6xoqe5ns.jpg
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...C-6BE7-4B7B-9A25-F60650131865_zps6xoqe5ns.jpg
http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...4-224F-4ACD-ABBE-F1A4157B04FB_zpswtaw7pi9.jpg


----------



## indiaink

That is correct, some vintage pieces don't have a tag, only the plate. Your zipper pulls are shaped as BV from that era, and that makes them uniquely BV.

For a look at another vintage BV from the same era, see this thread (and maybe it will set your mind at ease).  Very pretty color, by the way!

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/a-very-vintage-bv-902031-1.html



gordomom said:


> Hi there, I purchased this bag and wondered if there are any vintage BVs that do not have the authenticity tags? Also, the zipper pull & head don't say anything on them.
> 
> Photos were taken by me. I am posting 8 photos and then included links to more in case they are needed.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...9-31C2-42E5-9E8C-A9B7DB5B0B8F_zpsngfuahif.jpg
> http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...6-873B-424C-8086-D116C81D8C9D_zpskzx0agw4.jpg
> http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...3-02F3-41C6-9905-18780FD89E5A_zpsl2fg3mb1.jpg
> http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...C-6BE7-4B7B-9A25-F60650131865_zps6xoqe5ns.jpg
> http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...C-6BE7-4B7B-9A25-F60650131865_zps6xoqe5ns.jpg
> http://i1137.photobucket.com/albums...4-224F-4ACD-ABBE-F1A4157B04FB_zpswtaw7pi9.jpg


----------



## HulaPrincess808

Hello,

This is my first post on this thread.  Is this bag real?  Please let me know if links don't work.  Thanks!

Item name:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intorechato Hobo Hand Bag Dark Brown Leather Italy LP12129
Seller name or ID:  love_peace-tokyo
Working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141693500586?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  none


----------



## V0N1B2

HulaPrincess808 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on this thread.  Is this bag real?  Please let me know if links don't work.  Thanks!
> 
> Item name:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intorechato Hobo Hand Bag Dark Brown Leather Italy LP12129
> Seller name or ID:  love_peace-tokyo
> Working link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/141693500586?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  none


This is an authentic Medium Belly Veneta in Ebano 
I know this is very subjective, but it seems to be in pretty good condition.


----------



## dmsulist

Kindly authenticate this nappa intrecciato brunito loop handle bag in nero.


----------



## gordomom

indiaink said:


> That is correct, some vintage pieces don't have a tag, only the plate. Your zipper pulls are shaped as BV from that era, and that makes them uniquely BV.
> 
> For a look at another vintage BV from the same era, see this thread (and maybe it will set your mind at ease).  Very pretty color, by the way!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/a-very-vintage-bv-902031-1.html



Hi indiaink,

Thank you so much for your help! i'm relatively new to BV, but am in love with the silky leathers. That super vintage bag is amazing!!

Thank you again for your help!!


----------



## Abbydoodle91

Hi, I was at a thrift outlet store the other day and happened upon this bag that was priced at $2. From what I have found on the internet, the bag seems to be authentic. I have no idea as to the name of the style or age of the bag. I did find that the "2040" code on the tag attached to the lining means that the color is "Ebano". Anyone that has any information or thoughts on this bag please help. Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

dmsulist said:


> Kindly authenticate this nappa intrecciato brunito loop handle bag in nero.


This looks like what is often referred to as the Iron Bag - can't be sure of the size (looks like the small from your pictures)

No red flags screaming at me but I would really like to see a picture of the heatstamp (the leather tab with "Bottega Veneta Made in Italy" on it) as well as a clearer picture of the authenticity tag.  With that, I can give you a more accurate opinion.

I did have a quick look at the Reebonz site and they are selling both the large and small sizes but I think they have incorrectly given the MSRP on both.


----------



## V0N1B2

Abbydoodle91 said:


> Hi, I was at a thrift outlet store the other day and happened upon this bag that was priced at $2. From what I have found on the internet, the bag seems to be authentic. I have no idea as to the name of the style or age of the bag. I did find that the "2040" code on the tag attached to the lining means that the color is "Ebano". Anyone that has any information or thoughts on this bag please help. Thanks!


Yes, the colour is Ebano and I believe it is authentic. 
I would put this bag from around 2003/2004
I think BV used that square sewn-on patch (like the ones used on the cosmetic cases) for a while before switching over to the newer style interior heatstamps in 2004/2005.
I don't know that it had an official name - it may have been called something like V-Shaped Hobo or something.  This model/style did come in a fabric as well as a non-intrecciato (plain leather) version.  Is the interior of yours fabric or suede? It look slike fabric on my monitor.
Unfortunately that's about the best I can do.


----------



## Abbydoodle91

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, the colour is Ebano and I believe it is authentic.
> I would put this bag from around 2003/2004
> I think BV used that square sewn-on patch (like the ones used on the cosmetic cases) for a while before switching over to the newer style interior heatstamps in 2004/2005.
> I don't know that it had an official name - it may have been called something like V-Shaped Hobo or something.  This model/style did come in a fabric as well as a non-intrecciato (plain leather) version.  Is the interior of yours fabric or suede? It look slike fabric on my monitor.
> Unfortunately that's about the best I can do.



Thank you SO MUCH!!! You were big help! Yes the lining of the purse is fabric. It was actually quite disgusting when I found the bag but after an hour and half a bottle of Dawn soap it looks much better! Sorry also that I didn't include the whole zipper. I know people like to see those as well. For reference though it is a leather strap that is tied into a knot. Thanks again for all your help and information!


----------



## dmsulist

Hi,
Thank u so much.
Here is the stamp with "Made in Italy".


----------



## kylienarak

Hello lovely ladies! Can you please help me authenticate these two bags? It will give me some piece of mind, thank you in advance!!

1.
Item Name: WALNUT INTRECCIO IMPERO AYERS KNOT
Seller name: Bergdorf Goodman (purchased in 2014) 
Working Link to pictures: Please see attachments 
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## kylienarak

2.

Item Name: NERO INTRECCIATO LIGHT CALF ROMA BAG
Seller name: Nordstrom Rack (purchased on 6/19/15) 
Working Link to pictures: Please see attachments 
Comments: I don't see RiRi on the zipper. Can you educate me on what is light calf means? I know calf but not light calf, thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

dmsulist said:


> Hi,
> Thank u so much.
> Here is the stamp with "Made in Italy".


Thank you for this.
Can you please post a clearer picture of the authenticity label?
As mentioned in my previous post, I don't really see any red flags but a clearer pic of that label would be great. (both sides preferably but the one with the alphanumeric sequence on it in particular)


----------



## V0N1B2

kylienarak said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Can you please help me authenticate these two bags? It will give me some piece of mind, thank you in advance!!
> 
> 1.
> Item Name: WALNUT INTRECCIO IMPERO AYERS KNOT
> Seller name: Bergdorf Goodman (purchased in 2014)
> Working Link to pictures: Please see attachments
> Comments: Thank you!





kylienarak said:


> 2.
> 
> Item Name: NERO INTRECCIATO LIGHT CALF ROMA BAG
> Seller name: Nordstrom Rack (purchased on 6/19/15)
> Working Link to pictures: Please see attachments
> Comments: I don't see RiRi on the zipper. Can you educate me on what is light calf means? I know calf but not light calf, thank you!


You bought these bags at Bergdorf Goodman and Nordstrom respectively?
Is there a reason you are questioning their authenticity?


----------



## kylienarak

My friend told me if you want to be 100% sure, buy from Bottega Veneta store. I'm more concern about the Roma because the deal is too good to be true (total saving is 70% off) and Nordstrom return policy is way open. It's a classic bag and in black that rarely goes on sale. It makes me question why it is on sale when BV still selling it at $3600 full price. It would be nice to get a second opinion. I still have 90 days to return the Roma. As for the knot, seeing so many fake ones out there makes me wonder about mine.


----------



## V0N1B2

kylienarak said:


> My friend told me if you want to be 100% sure, buy from Bottega Veneta store. I'm more concern about the Roma because the deal is too good to be true (total saving is 70% off) and Nordstrom return policy is way open. It's a classic bag and in black that rarely goes on sale. It makes me question why it is on sale when BV still selling it at $3600 full price. It would be nice to get a second opinion. I still have 90 days to return the Roma. As for the knot, seeing so many fake ones out there makes me wonder about mine.


The Roma is authentic - I can't speak for Nordstrom's pricing policy but it sounds like you got a great deal.  My newest Roma also does not have a riri zipper in the inside pocket.  There was some discussion about the zippers here a while back and I don't know if there is any rhyme or reason as to which bags get them and why.  Meaning; some Venetas have their main zipper as riri and have a plain zipper for the inside pocket (and some don't).  That being said, all of the "good" fakes use riri so that in itself is no measure of authenticity.

The knot - I'm sorry I can't comment on it.  I would have no reason to think it is not authentic and it certainly looks consistent with BV quality.  I haven't owned enough Knots to give anyone an educated opinion although I can usually tell a fake one easily. I know I just contradicted myself - sorry.


----------



## kylienarak

Thank you, V0N1B2! I appreciate your help! Feel much better now and will take my Roma out for a shipping trip tmrw! ^^


----------



## dmsulist

Thank u so much for ur help V0N1B2, Attached is the originality stamp. Kindly give ur opinion.


----------



## indiaink

kylienarak said:


> Hello lovely ladies! Can you please help me authenticate these two bags? It will give me some piece of mind, thank you in advance!!
> 
> 1.
> Item Name: WALNUT INTRECCIO IMPERO AYERS KNOT
> Seller name: Bergdorf Goodman (purchased in 2014)
> Working Link to pictures: Please see attachments
> Comments: Thank you!


This is consistent with Knots I've owned in the past, and is authentic.


----------



## kylienarak

Thank you indiaink! ^^


----------



## V0N1B2

dmsulist said:


> Kindly authenticate this nappa intrecciato brunito loop handle bag in nero.





dmsulist said:


> Hi,
> Thank u so much.
> Here is the stamp with "Made in Italy".





dmsulist said:


> Thank u so much for ur help V0N1B2, Attached is the originality stamp. Kindly give ur opinion.


Thank you for the additional photo.
The bag pictured is authentic


----------



## dmsulist

Thanks a bunch,V0N1B2 .


----------



## V0N1B2

Abbydoodle91 said:


> Hi, I was at a thrift outlet store the other day and happened upon this bag that was priced at $2. From what I have found on the internet, the bag seems to be authentic. I have no idea as to the name of the style or age of the bag. I did find that the "2040" code on the tag attached to the lining means that the color is "Ebano". Anyone that has any information or thoughts on this bag please help. Thanks!





V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, the colour is Ebano and I believe it is authentic.
> I would put this bag from around 2003/2004
> I think BV used that square sewn-on patch (like the ones used on the cosmetic cases) for a while before switching over to the newer style interior heatstamps in 2004/2005.
> I don't know that it had an official name - it may have been called something like V-Shaped Hobo or something.  This model/style did come in a fabric as well as a non-intrecciato (plain leather) version.  Is the interior of yours fabric or suede? It look slike fabric on my monitor.
> Unfortunately that's about the best I can do.


*I wasn't sure where to post this so if anyone feels there is a better thread for it, please advise*

I just wanted to clarify a few things about this authentication.  I wonder if some people might have seen it and thought to themselves: 
_Wow, that's weird I have never seen a sewn on patch on a Bottega Veneta before.
I thought those sewn on patch things were a sure sign of a fake?
I've never seen a bag like this before._
I know I was certainly thrown seeing a label like that.  It isn't something you run across frequently, is it?
Is this typical for Bottega Veneta? I would say probably not.  Can any of us have possibly seen every bag they have ever made?  Bags from the early 2000s before this incredibly informative forum was created? Items sold in overseas markets? What about items purchased in outlets?
For posterity's sake, I just wanted to post up a couple of photos of authentic Bottega Veneta bags from what I think was between the years of 2002-2004.  All four bags have this odd looking "patch style heatstamp".


----------



## V0N1B2

The last two bags:


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> The last two bags:


Strong work, as they say!  Love the photo of the white bag with the red handle, that's very similar to the one asked about.


----------



## BV_fan

Item: Blue Large Pillow (Not an ebay item)
Link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...ga-veneta-blue-intrecciato-leather-crossbody/
Seller: The Luxury Closet
Questions: If it is authentic, do you the name of the color? It seems very worn to me, but if I decide to buy it I was thinking of sending it to Modern Leather Goods for some TLC, do you think that will make a difference?

Thank you so much for you time and opinion!


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_fan said:


> Item: Blue Large Pillow (Not an ebay item)
> Link: http://www.theluxurycloset.com/wome...ga-veneta-blue-intrecciato-leather-crossbody/
> Seller: The Luxury Closet
> Questions: If it is authentic, do you the name of the color? It seems very worn to me, but if I decide to buy it I was thinking of sending it to Modern Leather Goods for some TLC, do you think that will make a difference?
> 
> Thank you so much for you time and opinion!


Yes, IMO this is an authentic Pillow.  The colour is Sapphire from F/W 2011
I haven't sent anything to Modern Leather but I have no doubt they could restore the corners to their former glory.

One word of caution: The Luxury Closet is reputable and has great customer service. Just be warned that they ship FedEx, so be prepared for a hefty customs charge if that's the norm for overseas shipments coming into your country.  I'm in Canada so it might be a bit different for us but I bought a gorgeous Missioni coat for about $650 and I was hit with a $190CDN cutoms fee.  My government's import fees have nothing to do with them, but if they shipped through the postal service, I would buy more stuff!

The bag is a lovely colour and a great price though so...


----------



## BV_fan

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, IMO this is an authentic Pillow.  The colour is Sapphire from F/W 2011
> I haven't sent anything to Modern Leather but I have no doubt they could restore the corners to their former glory.
> 
> One word of caution: The Luxury Closet is reputable and has great customer service. Just be warned that they ship FedEx, so be prepared for a hefty customs charge if that's the norm for overseas shipments coming into your country.  I'm in Canada so it might be a bit different for us but I bought a gorgeous Missioni coat for about $650 and I was hit with a $190CDN cutoms fee.  My government's import fees have nothing to do with them, but if they shipped through the postal service, I would buy more stuff!
> 
> The bag is a lovely colour and a great price though so...



Thank you so much for your quick reply! The price is very tempting, the color is amazing, but the condition is giving me pause (even though I do not baby my bags). 
Thank you for letting me know about customs. I'm in the US, so I will have to take a look at what the customs charge would be. I know that the shipping cost is already more than $50 :0


----------



## talie777

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this large Veneta? Thank you in advance.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221811170050?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## grietje

talie777 said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate this large Veneta? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221811170050?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true



The tags are consistent but I'd have the following questions:

It's a 2010 bag. Is it really brand new and never been used?
The photos are blurry.  I'd want to see clear photos of the heat stamp, zipper pull and corners.
Purchased from the website. if its brand new, why no receipt or order form?

I would ask more questions before proceeding.


----------



## talie777

grietje said:


> The tags are consistent but I'd have the following questions:
> 
> It's a 2010 bag. Is it really brand new and never been used?
> The photos are blurry.  I'd want to see clear photos of the heat stamp, zipper pull and corners.
> Purchased from the website. if its brand new, why no receipt or order form?
> 
> I would ask more questions before proceeding.


Thank you grietje. I will ask the seller for more pics and info.


----------



## GoStanford

Item Name: Large Belly Veneta in steel/gray taupe
Seller name or ID: sommergyrl
Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ea1170c
Comments: Appreciate any input on how the described steel/gray taupe color wears over time.  Also whether the wrinkling along the bag edges photographed is reasonable (I think it is).

Thank you for your time!


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> Item Name: Large Belly Veneta in steel/gray taupe
> Seller name or ID: sommergyrl
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4ea1170c
> Comments: Appreciate any input on how the described steel/gray taupe color wears over time.  Also whether the wrinkling along the bag edges photographed is reasonable (I think it is).
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Steels is a fantastic color.  It hides wear very well (barring a pen mark or something dreadful like that).  What is nice about the Belly is the corners are curved so the normal wear you'd see on the corners of a regular Veneta hobo are a lot less.  The base edges may wear a bit but in Steel you'd be hard pressed to see it.

In the Steel bags I've had, I saw no fading or weird discoloration.

To some degree, wrinkling along the edges of the Belly is unavoidable because you're basically bunching up the leather.  I think with continued use, the wrinkles will soften up.  If the bag is still relatively 'newish', it does not yet have the great puddling thing Bellys have.

It's a beauty and I know you've been eying a Belly. This is an outstanding year round choice and you'll love how much it goes with.

The seller is a tPFer so you can feel confident in the purchase. I do want to point out the Steel was introduced in FW 2011 and carried over for SS 2012.  It was an immensely popular color and the sellers says she got it on bluefly or overstock which is totally possible because they'd manage to snag a couple of current season peices.


----------



## GoStanford

grietje said:


> Steels is a fantastic color.  It hides wear very well (barring a pen mark or something dreadful like that).  What is nice about the Belly is the corners are curved so the normal wear you'd see on the corners of a regular Veneta hobo are a lot less.  The base edges may wear a bit but in Steel you'd be hard pressed to see it.
> 
> In the Steel bags I've had, I saw no fading or weird discoloration.
> 
> To some degree, wrinkling along the edges of the Belly is unavoidable because you're basically bunching up the leather.  I think with continued use, the wrinkles will soften up.  If the bag is still relatively 'newish', it does not yet have the great puddling thing Bellys have.
> 
> It's a beauty and I know you've been eying a Belly. This is an outstanding year round choice and you'll love how much it goes with.
> 
> The seller is a tPFer so you can feel confident in the purchase. I do want to point out the Steel was introduced in FW 2011 and carried over for SS 2012.  It was an immensely popular color and the sellers says she got it on bluefly or overstock which is totally possible because they'd manage to snag a couple of current season peices.


Thanks so much grietje for this detailed response!  I did notice the seller has had great reviews for prior bag sales including BV, and it's helpful to know she's a tPFer.  I didn't ask for photos of receipts or order forms as I would not expect her to have kept that paperwork 4-5 years later.  I have a lot to think about now.

Also, thank you for being so observant that you noticed my interest in a Belly bag.  What a welcoming place the BV subforum is!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

GoStanford said:


> Thanks so much grietje for this detailed response!  I did notice the seller has had great reviews for prior bag sales including BV, and it's helpful to know she's a tPFer.  I didn't ask for photos of receipts or order forms as I would not expect her to have kept that paperwork 4-5 years later.  I have a lot to think about now.
> 
> Also, thank you for being so observant that you noticed my interest in a Belly bag.  What a welcoming place the BV subforum is!




I have purchased from this seller before. Wonderful seller. AND she included the 5-year-old receipt with the bag I purchased from her so she might have it ... You never know.


----------



## crivers

Hi, I am new. I just saw the rules for authentication after I posted new question!  Sorry! I also do not know how to post pics!


----------



## sngsk

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Snake Skin Intrecciato Ayesrs (sic) Zip Around Wallet

Listing number: 252013362571

Seller ID: jordana1310

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...0OOYuDhJlyX8Ib0qvd5oI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: Seller has sent me photos of the front and back of the authenticity tag via ebay which has the new one-line serial numbers (B00398504D) and seems to check out (I can't seem to save the photos of the tag so I can't upload them here). Item has ended because a pick-up has been arranged with the seller. Just wanted to confirm its authenticity before completing the transaction. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ememtiny

Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Large Brown Intrecciato Hobo Handbag Purse Original Box 

Listing number: 181788554775

Seller name or ID: playfulprincess74

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...775?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53713617

Comments: Just wanted some second looks/authentication at this before I buy. 
Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

ememtiny said:


> Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Large Brown Intrecciato Hobo Handbag Purse Original Box
> 
> Listing number: 181788554775
> 
> Seller name or ID: playfulprincess74
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...775?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53713617
> 
> Comments: Just wanted some second looks/authentication at this before I buy.
> Thank you!


The bag in the listing is an authentic Large Ebano Veneta.


----------



## naqsa

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch
Seller name or ID: n/a
Working Link to pictures: pictures attached 
Comments: 
Hi All,
I purchased this without realizing that I could get it authenticated here. I'm a little nervous because it didn't come with tags or authenticity card. The stamped logo on the inside is a bit smudged and the seller said this happened during storage. 

What do you guys think...is it authentic? I have the option to return it.


----------



## V0N1B2

sngsk said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Snake Skin Intrecciato Ayesrs (sic) Zip Around Wallet
> 
> Listing number: 252013362571
> 
> Seller ID: jordana1310
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...0OOYuDhJlyX8Ib0qvd5oI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: Seller has sent me photos of the front and back of the authenticity tag via ebay which has the new one-line serial numbers (B00398504D) and seems to check out (I can't seem to save the photos of the tag so I can't upload them here). Item has ended because a pick-up has been arranged with the seller. Just wanted to confirm its authenticity before completing the transaction. Thanks in advance!


I would feel more comfortable giving an opinion if I could see a photo of the authenticity tag.
Perhaps you can do a screen grab of the photo she sent you and post it that way?


----------



## V0N1B2

naqsa said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch
> Seller name or ID: n/a
> Working Link to pictures: pictures attached
> Comments:
> Hi All,
> I purchased this without realizing that I could get it authenticated here. I'm a little nervous because it didn't come with tags or authenticity card. The stamped logo on the inside is a bit smudged and the seller said this happened during storage.
> 
> What do you guys think...is it authentic? I have the option to return it.


There is one small detail that I am a little bit iffy about, but I am not an expert in Knots.
I think someone well-versed on Knots should have a look at this and they can give you a better opinion.


----------



## naqsa

V0N1B2 said:


> There is one small detail that I am a little bit iffy about, but I am not an expert in Knots.
> I think someone well-versed on Knots should have a look at this and they can give you a better opinion.



Thanks for the feedback V0N1B2. Should I post additional pictures? What are you "iffy" about? 

Thanks again!


----------



## grietje

naqsa said:


> Thanks for the feedback V0N1B2. Should I post additional pictures? What are you "iffy" about?
> 
> Thanks again!


I had a Knot and recently sold mine and compared my photos to what you provided.

Things generally look consistent with mine.  The font on the stamp looks like it might be ever so slightly italicized but it could also be the angle of the photo.  I'm not sure what skin is used on the trim. It could be snake and then I'm super impressed the color matches the fabric so well.  On other knots I've seen, there's a shade or two difference.  Finally, the color of the clasp.  BV definitely does gold clasps but in recent years they seem to use brunito most often.  I think it'd be really helpful to know what season and year your Knot was from.


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> I would feel more comfortable giving an opinion if I could see a photo of the authenticity tag.
> Perhaps you can do a screen grab of the photo she sent you and post it that way?



This is the best I could do. Hope it helps. TIA!


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> I would feel more comfortable giving an opinion if I could see a photo of the authenticity tag.
> Perhaps you can do a screen grab of the photo she sent you and post it that way?



Here's the front. Thanks again!


----------



## V0N1B2

sngsk said:


> This is the best I could do. Hope it helps. TIA!





sngsk said:


> Here's the front. Thanks again!


Thanks for the extra pictures.  I'm inclined to say authentic but the pics are a bit blurry.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the extra pictures.  I'm inclined to say authentic but the pics are a bit blurry.


What'd you think about the Knot?


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> What'd you think about the Knot?


Honestly? I think the smudging of the interior stamping is a bit suspect and I thought the weave was slightly crooked on one side near the top.  The pictures didn't show that perfectly.
Because I don't have any knots, I'm not sure exactly how perfect and straight the Intrecciato is but the authentic ones I have seen are perfect.  
Same for the interior stamp.  I don't think it should matter how or where the bag was stored.

I agree about the brass hardware and year of manufacture.  If the knot was bought in the last, what... three? four? years, then it should have Brunito hardware.
*the brass was always my favourite though and I'd love to see them bring it back - or at least offer it as an option.


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the extra pictures.  I'm inclined to say authentic but the pics are a bit blurry.



Thanks V0N1B2! I will take a closer look at it in person and compare it with the ones I have.


----------



## Mbaibua

Hi, please help me authenticate this BV briefcase . 
I want it for my husband.
The seller said she got this from second hand shop in Japan for her father.
Every one believe that things from Japan must real but I'm not so sure.
It look soft and not in shape ??
Is it worth for the price $ 1000 ?

Item Name: BV briefcase
	

		
			
		

		
	










Listing number: ??? 

Seller name or ID: susamac @ SBN

Working Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3445531


----------



## nikkifresh2

Hi. Can you please authenticate this bag I just received?  The edges are more worn than I have seen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161494378646?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

Mbaibua said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this BV briefcase .
> I want it for my husband.
> The seller said she got this from second hand shop in Japan for her father.
> Every one believe that things from Japan must real but I'm not so sure.
> It look soft and not in shape ??
> Is it worth for the price $ 1000 ?
> 
> Item Name: BV briefcase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053049
> View attachment 3053050
> View attachment 3053051
> View attachment 3053052
> View attachment 3053055
> View attachment 3053056
> 
> View attachment 3053058
> 
> Listing number: ???
> 
> Seller name or ID: susamac @ SBN
> 
> Working Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3445531


I believe this is an authentic Intrecciato VN Briefcase.  There should be a heatstamp under the flap just above the rear compartment.  It would be nice to see that to be 100% sure but all other markers point to an authentic product.
It came in two sizes and this is the smaller of the two. (it is still in production)
I believe the code indicates it's calfskin leather.
It's a bit older (possibly 7-8 years old?) so that would account for the slouch of the leather.  If you want something that is more structured, have a look at the leather briefcases with the Intrecciato panelling down the front.  They seem to hold their shape a bit better.
As to the price - well, that's subjective.  It seems to be in relatively good condition so that's up to you but it wouldn't hurt to check other markets (like the 'bay) and do a price comparison.  I think you'll find for resale, black holds it's value just a little bit more.
Hope tht helps


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this bag I just received?  The edges are more worn than I have seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053310
> View attachment 3053311
> View attachment 3053312
> View attachment 3053313
> View attachment 3053314
> View attachment 3053315
> View attachment 3053316
> View attachment 3053318
> 
> 
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161494378646?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Your seller listed the bag as a Campana, when it is in fact a Ball.  It is, if not ten years old, then pretty close to it.  They stopped making this style and switched to the new style Ball in 2007. *before switching yet again in 2009 to the third incarnation.
There have been three variations of the Ball and I think this one is the original.
It is definitely well-used but it is authentic.
Since the interior lining has been replaced, why don't you contact Modern Leather in New York and ask them for a quote to restore it back to it's former glory?
Modern Leather: 
(212) 279-3263
modernlea@aol.com


----------



## nikkifresh2

V0N1B2 said:


> Your seller listed the bag as a Campana, when it is in fact a Ball.  It is, if not ten years old, then pretty close to it.  They stopped making this style and switched to the new style Ball in 2007. *before switching yet again in 2009 to the third incarnation.
> 
> There have been three variations of the Ball and I think this one is the original.
> 
> It is definitely well-used but it is authentic.
> 
> Since the interior lining has been replaced, why don't you contact Modern Leather in New York and ask them for a quote to restore it back to it's former glory?
> 
> Modern Leather:
> 
> (212) 279-3263
> 
> modernlea@aol.com




Thank you!  I paid over $850- that too much?  I found a weave that has been repaired, maybe glued?  It scares me that it will start falling apart and I don't want to throw a ton of money at it getting repaired and possibly make the leather hard. Would you return?  Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Thank you!  I paid over $850- that too much?  I found a weave that has been repaired, maybe glued?  It scares me that it will start falling apart and I don't want to throw a ton of money at it getting repaired and possibly make the leather hard. Would you return?  Sorry for all the questions!


Honestly?  I would return if the seller allowed it.  However, that's an eBay issue and I can't give advice on that.  It depends on how much you wanted this particular bag and style and/or colour.
Personally, I think I could find (for the price you paid), a newer bag in better condition.


----------



## spendalot

Hi, I would appreciate some help please. I just purchased this bag and a few things looks off to me and I am seriously worried now. 
The dustbag doesn't feel right, the tags also looked wrong although the bag itself looks and feels fine. 
Please let me know what other photos you would require.


----------



## naqsa

V0N1B2 said:


> Honestly? I think the smudging of the interior stamping is a bit suspect and I thought the weave was slightly crooked on one side near the top.  The pictures didn't show that perfectly.
> Because I don't have any knots, I'm not sure exactly how perfect and straight the Intrecciato is but the authentic ones I have seen are perfect.
> Same for the interior stamp.  I don't think it should matter how or where the bag was stored.
> 
> I agree about the brass hardware and year of manufacture.  If the knot was bought in the last, what... three? four? years, then it should have Brunito hardware.
> *the brass was always my favourite though and I'd love to see them bring it back - or at least offer it as an option.




I've asked the seller about the year of manufacture- no word yet. 

Attaching a clearer picture of the stamp and the corners of the clutch. I see a few minor imperfections but don't know how 'perfect' an authentic knot looks. 

Appreciate everyone weighing in. Don't want to waste too much time before returning if it's not authentic.


----------



## naqsa

1


----------



## naqsa

2


----------



## naqsa

3


----------



## naqsa

4


----------



## V0N1B2

spendalot said:


> Hi, I would appreciate some help please. I just purchased this bag and a few things looks off to me and I am seriously worried now.
> The dustbag doesn't feel right, the tags also looked wrong although the bag itself looks and feels fine.
> Please let me know what other photos you would require.
> 
> View attachment 3053448
> View attachment 3053449
> View attachment 3053450
> View attachment 3053451
> View attachment 3053452



I
BV used these tags circa 2002/2003 I think but it doesn't match the rest of the bag. Everything else is off.


----------



## spendalot

V0N1B2 said:


> I
> 
> BV used these tags circa 2002/2003 I think but it doesn't match the rest of the bag. Everything else is off.




That's unfortunate  I keep getting complacent about it. It is a good fake on the bag itself imo. Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

spendalot said:


> Hi, I would appreciate some help please. I just purchased this bag and a few things looks off to me and I am seriously worried now.
> The dustbag doesn't feel right, the tags also looked wrong although the bag itself looks and feels fine.
> Please let me know what other photos you would require.
> 
> View attachment 3053448
> View attachment 3053449
> View attachment 3053450
> View attachment 3053451
> View attachment 3053452



I'm on my phone so I can't get a proper look at this until I get home. 
This is a newer style Roma (the clochette was not used on Romas before 2013? I think? Whatever year they introduced the smaller version)
The tag you posted belongs to a bag made in probably 2002-ish?
The dust bag is blech. I'm inclined to say someone has sewn in a very worn older tag into this bag
Can you post a pic of the lock by itself?


----------



## spendalot




----------



## V0N1B2

spendalot said:


> That's unfortunate  I keep getting complacent about it. It is a good fake on the bag itself imo. Thank you.


Make no mistake ladies (collectively to everyone who reads this thread), the fakes are damn good! I have seen and handled them in person. If not for a few small detais, the average person would never know the difference. 
The leathers, hardware, and even the quality of the stitching and the overall bag itself are really good. I hate to say it but it's true. 
If people are desperate enough to sew the tag from one bag into another one, then I don't know what to say. It will make authenticating them tough.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sorry doll. Please undo the lock. I want to see the part attached to the bag.


----------



## spendalot

Like this?


----------



## V0N1B2

Yes. Thank you. 
Where did the bag come from, spendalot?  Was it s private sale?


----------



## spendalot

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes. Thank you.
> 
> Where did the bag come from, spendalot?  Was it s private sale?




I did something stupid and amateurish. It was on eBay and when it ended, i asked if it was available. She said yes but didn't want to go through eBay but I used PayPal. I have opened a dispute. There is no excuse for the sewn in fake tag.  
I am disheartened at how good the fake is. The leather and sewing is fantastic. I thought BV are all hand woven and meant to be hard to replicate especially the roma which requires so much folding.


----------



## spendalot

So I opened a dispute on PayPal and asked for a refund. She is asking for me to send the bag back to her before she will issue the refund. Is that advisable?


----------



## talie777

Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these two items? Thanks in advance. 

Item: Large brown hobo
Item#: 261922553208
Seller: crazyasian24602
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261922553208?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Item: Large hobo Appia
Item#: 161730333391
Seller: riahnna0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161730333391?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

spendalot said:


> So I opened a dispute on PayPal and asked for a refund. She is asking for me to send the bag back to her before she will issue the refund. Is that advisable?


I think you should ask the ladies in the ebay forum. They will be helpful in this matter. Be warned that they might give you a bit of flak for taking the transaction off ebay, but their advice will be solid.


----------



## grietje

spendalot said:


> So I opened a dispute on PayPal and asked for a refund. She is asking for me to send the bag back to her before she will issue the refund. Is that advisable?



I think that's how it works.  I think you send it back and once you show proof of mailing and the seller can track it's return, she can issue the refund.


----------



## V0N1B2

I would consult PayPal or check with someone like BeenBurned in the ebay forum. 
This seller knowingly bought a fake bag, sewed the label from an authentic bag inside and sold it to our member. I wouldn't trust this seller to refund my money.

OP, whatever you do, just make sure it's all by the book so you can get all of your money back.


----------



## sasquaty

Hoping to get some help with this one and also anyone know what color it is?

Title: Bottega Veneta Small Hobo
Seller: rolexgirl_83

Item Number 
181790771940

Working link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181790771940?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Hoping to get some help with this one and also anyone know what color it is?
> 
> Title: Bottega Veneta Small Hobo
> Seller: rolexgirl_83
> 
> Item Number
> 181790771940
> 
> Working link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181790771940?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.


This is an authentic Medium Belly. 
I think the colour is Celeste. 
I'm going from memory as I'm at work but I can check when I get home.


----------



## sasquaty

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Medium Belly.
> I think the colour is Celeste.
> I'm going from memory as I'm at work but I can check when I get home.



Great, thank you! And so fast, you guys rock!


----------



## V0N1B2

talie777 said:


> Hello, can someone please help me authenticate these two items? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Large brown hobo
> Item#: 261922553208
> Seller: crazyasian24602
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261922553208?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The heat stamp is a bit blurry and the tag is a bit far away.  I would prefer to reserve judgement until those are available.  However, there are no red flags to me and the colour could be Edoardo or Edoardo Junior.  Hard to say, some Bottega colours phoograph so differently depending on the light, closeups etc.



talie777 said:


> Item: Large hobo Appia
> Item#: 161730333391
> Seller: riahnna0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161730333391?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


This is an authentic Large Veneta in Appia (as stated in the listing).


----------



## Mbaibua

V0N1B2 said:


> I believe this is an authentic Intrecciato VN Briefcase.  There should be a heatstamp under the flap just above the rear compartment.  It would be nice to see that to be 100% sure but all other markers point to an authentic product.
> 
> It came in two sizes and this is the smaller of the two. (it is still in production)
> 
> I believe the code indicates it's calfskin leather.
> 
> It's a bit older (possibly 7-8 years old?) so that would account for the slouch of the leather.  If you want something that is more structured, have a look at the leather briefcases with the Intrecciato panelling down the front.  They seem to hold their shape a bit better.
> 
> As to the price - well, that's subjective.  It seems to be in relatively good condition so that's up to you but it wouldn't hurt to check other markets (like the 'bay) and do a price comparison.  I think you'll find for resale, black holds it's value just a little bit more.
> 
> Hope tht helps




Thanks for your help.
I 'm very happy to have special thing for my husband's birthday.
Here are some pics of this briefcase .that may help us to authenticate.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'm recruiting your help to check out this item (Medium Turbolence pleated Veneta?).  Another question besides its authenticity, do you think there's a color fading problem with this bag or is it just me/my computer?  Thanks a lot.

Used Pre-owned Bottega Veneta Midnight Purple Intrecciato Leather Shoulder Bag

Seller: brandoff_hk

Item number:331560297746

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331560297746


----------



## V0N1B2

Mbaibua said:


> Thanks for your help.
> I 'm very happy to have special thing for my husband's birthday.
> Here are some pics of this briefcase .that may help us to authenticate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053863
> View attachment 3053864


Thanks for the additional photos.  I stand by my earlier post - this is an authentic briefcase.  I'm happy to see the "key keeper" or clochette is included (it wasn't pictured with your earlier photos).  It would have been a shame if it was missing.
I hope your husband enjoys his gift.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm recruiting your help to check out this item (Medium Turbolence pleated Veneta?).  Another question besides its authenticity, do you think there's a color fading problem with this bag or is it just me/my computer?  Thanks a lot.
> 
> Used Pre-owned Bottega Veneta Midnight Purple Intrecciato Leather Shoulder Bag
> 
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> 
> Item number:331560297746
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331560297746


Oh, so it's Turbolence now, is it doll?  You change your wishlist like the tides girlfriend! 
The seller hasn't included a photo of the authenticity tag. Bad brandoff! 
It looks faded in the first and second photo on the handle (on my monitor).
The corners look pretty decent though.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh, so it's Turbolence now, is it doll?  You change your wishlist like the tides girlfriend!
> The seller hasn't included a photo of the authenticity tag. Bad brandoff!
> It looks faded in the first and second photo on the handle (on my monitor).
> The corners look pretty decent though.



Thanks V.  Turbolence purple then it's a no for me (for now)


----------



## nikkifresh2

Can you help with this vintage bag?
Btw- I mailed the very used bag back- thanks for all your help!


----------



## Loulou2015

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Cervo Woven Cocker Hobo Nero Black
Item #: 84665

Seller: Fashionphile

Working link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-cervo-woven-cocker-hobo-nero-black-84665

comment: 
Dear Experts, If you could please assist in authenticating this bag please--I am a total newbie but
was taken by this bag yesterday when I spotted it on FP!! much appreciation--thanks very much in advance!!!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 


QUOTE=Loulou2015;28816849]Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Cervo Woven Cocker Hobo Nero Black
Item #: 84665

Seller: Fashionphile

Working link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-cervo-woven-cocker-hobo-nero-black-84665

comment: 
Dear Experts, If you could please assist in authenticating this bag please--I am a total newbie but
was taken by this bag yesterday when I spotted it on FP!! much appreciation--thanks very much in advance!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## theFlip#2

spendalot said:


> So I opened a dispute on PayPal and asked for a refund. She is asking for me to send the bag back to her before she will issue the refund. Is that advisable?


Please ship it back using a method that requires a signature on the receiving end. PayPal requires this for amounts $250+, but in disputes you always want to be able to prove that it was received by the intended party.
Good luck with everything!


----------



## spendalot

coachgrl said:


> Please ship it back using a method that requires a signature on the receiving end. PayPal requires this for amounts $250+, but in disputes you always want to be able to prove that it was received by the intended party.
> 
> Good luck with everything!




I most certainly will! Thank you for the  advice.


----------



## Loulou2015

Quote post #2338 

Thanks very much septembersiren for sharing your expertise, time, and the great news! You are wonderful!


----------



## Pinkrizh

Hi, I'm new here. can someone please help me authenticate this Intrecciato Wallet. 
These are the only pictures I have and the tag is sewn on the inside its hard to get a close up picture.

I'm feeling sad. I think this one's a fake. &#128557;&#128542;
Thanks!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Authentic Bottega Veneta Baltic Woven Leather Large Veneta Hobo Bag Mint

Seller: 3221hy 

Item number:261959188780

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261959188780


----------



## V0N1B2

Pinkrizh said:


> Hi, I'm new here. can someone please help me authenticate this Intrecciato Wallet.
> These are the only pictures I have and the tag is sewn on the inside its hard to get a close up picture.
> 
> I'm feeling sad. I think this one's a fake. &#128557;&#128542;
> Thanks!


I think I have to agree with you. I don't believe this is an authentic BV. 
If you have already purchased it, I hope you will be able to get a refund.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Authentic Bottega Veneta Baltic Woven Leather Large Veneta Hobo Bag Mint
> Seller:
> Item number:261959188780
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261959188780


So we'll be seeing a reveal soon then, huh? 
Although I am unable to enlarge the extra photo you provided, everything else is consistent with an authentic Pleated Veneta in, oh BALTIC you say?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> So we'll be seeing a reveal soon then, huh?
> 
> Although I am unable to enlarge the extra photo you provided, everything else is consistent with an authentic Pleated Veneta in, oh BALTIC you say?




Well... That's what I hope [emoji6]

Thanks V.


----------



## Pinkrizh

I'm not really a pro but i really felt t'was a fake. Anyway, how were you able to tell it's not authentic?


----------



## GoStanford

Item: Tangerine Cervo Hobo
Seller: trendywest_wa
Ebay number: 291280768954
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...954?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d1afcfba

Thank you for your time in authenticating!


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Item: Tangerine Cervo Hobo
> Seller: trendywest_wa
> Ebay number: 291280768954
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...954?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d1afcfba
> 
> Thank you for your time in authenticating!


The bag in the listing is authentic, and an absolutely gorgeous colour.


----------



## fivecents

Hello Authetication Experts  

Could you please authenticate this for me please:

Item: Platre Cuervo Hobo
Seller: anuenue91

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271921581468?redirect=mobile

Comment: Would like to know that it's real and that I'm not missing anything major 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## V0N1B2

fivecents said:


> Hello Authetication Experts
> 
> Could you please authenticate this for me please:
> 
> Item: Platre Cuervo Hobo
> Seller: anuenue91
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271921581468?redirect=mobile
> 
> Comment: Would like to know that it's real and that I'm not missing anything major
> 
> Thanks for your time!


The bag in the listing is authentic


----------



## fivecents

Thank you! Happy Friday


----------



## newbieforBV

Hi,

I am a new to the forum.  Hope that you could please help to authenticate the bag i have just bought.

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA White Intrecciata Nappa Bag Tote Handbag with Wallet
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: veronica610.214
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321789510222?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Serial no: for white Tote bag 171270 VBB01 9577

Comments: I have bought this item from ebay and received the product today.  I have owned a BV wallet myself but the wallet this seller give as a gift looks and feels fake, i could not found any serial tag inside the wallet too so it makes me wondering if the BV Nappa bag is fake or not. Please help 

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## katkrack

Hello
I'm brand new to the bottega forum and I saw this style of bag on a recent tip and there is one similar I ebay.  I would appreciate your help authenticating:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e98a831b

Item 231551435547
Seller http://www.ebay.com/usr/laughnlab01
Red veneta large intrecciato

Thanks for your help -


----------



## V0N1B2

newbieforBV said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new to the forum.  Hope that you could please help to authenticate the bag i have just bought.
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA White Intrecciata Nappa Bag Tote Handbag with Wallet
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: veronica610.214
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321789510222?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Serial no: for white Tote bag 171270 VBB01 9577
> 
> Comments: I have bought this item from ebay and received the product today.  I have owned a BV wallet myself but the wallet this seller give as a gift looks and feels fake, i could not found any serial tag inside the wallet too so it makes me wondering if the BV Nappa bag is fake or not. Please help
> 
> Thanks,
> Debbie


A few details are missing from the photos that are required for authentication.
Can you post a photo of both sides of the authentication tag please.
This bag (pending an authentication) is from probably 2007-ish?  I don't know if it had an actual name or was maybe called the Intrecciato Stitched Tote/Shopper?
I know they did a Montaigne-style bag with the same treatment.

As for the wallet, does it have a heatstamp inside?  I would question the authenticity as it doesn't look like a genuine BV product, nor do any of the details look quite right.


----------



## V0N1B2

katkrack said:


> Hello
> I'm brand new to the bottega forum and I saw this style of bag on a recent tip and there is one similar I ebay.  I would appreciate your help authenticating:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e98a831b
> 
> Item 231551435547
> Seller http://www.ebay.com/usr/laughnlab01
> Red veneta large intrecciato
> 
> Thanks for your help -


Same as above post.  Required photos are missing.  Please ask the seller for a photo of both sides of the authenticity tag sewn into the inside pocket.
This bag (pending authentication) is a Large Minionde Veneta and the colour is most likely New Red (if the seller states it's a true red with no orange or pink undertones)


----------



## katkrack

V0N1B2 said:


> Same as above post.  Required photos are missing.  Please ask the seller for a photo of both sides of the authenticity tag sewn into the inside pocket.
> This bag (pending authentication) is a Large Minionde Veneta and the colour is most likely New Red (if the seller states it's a true red with no orange or pink undertones)



Thank you! I messaged the seller so I'm hopeful -


----------



## newbieforBV

I have confronted the seller, she insisted the tote bag is from BV costing her 3500 but the wallet was from eBay so I guess I am pretty sure it is a fake as the heat stamp inside is completely off, no serial no and the material is wrong too!

Please see attached the tag for the tote bag!  I am hoping it is a real one as she said she will not refunded to me! Seller told me she has owned the bag for 3 years so guess is 2011/12!

Thanks again!


----------



## V0N1B2

newbieforBV said:


> I have confronted the seller, she insisted the tote bag is from BV costing her 3500 but the wallet was from eBay so I guess I am pretty sure it is a fake as the heat stamp inside is completely off, no serial no and the material is wrong too!
> 
> Please see attached the tag for the tote bag!  I am hoping it is a real one as she said she will not refunded to me! Seller told me she has owned the bag for 3 years so guess is 2011/12!
> 
> Thanks again!


Thank you for the additional photos.  Yes, the bag pictured is authentic.
I think the stitching and buckle style go further back than 2011 but if that's what the seller told you then so be it.  It doesn't matter now, it's yours and you like it regardless of what year it's from or how much anyone originally paid for it.
That is what's important, right? 
Enjoy your new bag


----------



## newbieforBV

Thank you very much for your help!  I am very glad that the tote bag is authentic as I will not use the fake bag!  It would be a disaster for me have to stuck with a fake one after paying for so much money!  Anyways, lesson learnt as I should have known the deal is too good to be true!  Wallet in the trash -


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please check out these two flap crossbody bags for me. Thanks a lot.

#1 
Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Full Flap Messenger Bag
Seller: authenticdesignerstuff
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141718315384

Is this a Noce or Eduordo Jr?

#2
Bottega Veneta AUTH Intrecciato Woven Flap Messenger Accordion Bag + Mirror NWT
Seller: clarsanna
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281412483571

Thanks again.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please check out these two flap crossbody bags for me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> #1
> Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Full Flap Messenger Bag
> Seller: authenticdesignerstuff
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141718315384
> 
> Is this a Noce or Eduordo Jr?
> 
> #2
> Bottega Veneta AUTH Intrecciato Woven Flap Messenger Accordion Bag + Mirror NWT
> Seller: clarsanna
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281412483571
> 
> Thanks again.


Both are authentic, IMO. 
I think Edoardo Jr. sounds fair.  Neither are Noce as they are both bags made after Noce was discontinued, and I think they're a bit dark to be Walnut.  
You know BV colours... hard to capture perfectly.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Both are authentic, IMO.
> 
> I think Edoardo Jr. sounds fair.  Neither are Noce as they are both bags made after Noce was discontinued, and I think they're a bit dark to be Walnut.
> 
> You know BV colours... hard to capture perfectly.




Thank you for your time.


----------



## pzhang9e

Please check out this wallet from yoogi's closet. They are a reseller with good reputation. I checked the BV color thread here and ASH color looks a lot lighter than this wallet. I never seen a zipper pull like this one either. But it could be an older version.


Thank you very much!


http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...n-nappa-leather-continental-wallet-42355.html


----------



## V0N1B2

pzhang9e said:


> Please check out this wallet from yoogi's closet. They are a reseller with good reputation. I checked the BV color thread here and ASH color looks a lot lighter than this wallet. I never seen a zipper pull like this one either. But it could be an older version.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...n-nappa-leather-continental-wallet-42355.html


Yoogi's is great and I agree they have a good reputation.
I hate to say it, but I really don't care for the look of this wallet.
1. I don't think it's Ash, either.
2. I thought BV stopped using the knotted zipper pull back in 2007/2008-ish
3. The authenticity tag belongs to an item made in the last 2-3 years.
4. The Intrecciato on the front of the wallet is crooked.

Now, I suppose it's entirely possible that it's a made for outlet item.  I can't say with 100% certainty that they still mark the tags when things are sold at the outlet (either End of season stuff or strictly made for outlet items.)  Yoogi's hasn't provided a photo of the other side of the authenticity tag so it may be stamped.

I don't know what to say.  I'm sorry I can't be of more help.  
If anyone else has any thoughts.....


----------



## pzhang9e

Here is another example from a reputable reseller -http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk
with a combination of knotted zipper pull with newer tag. I LOVE the red color. 
Thank you very much for your help! 





V0N1B2 said:


> Yoogi's is great and I agree they have a good reputation.
> I hate to say it, but I really don't care for the look of this wallet.
> 1. I don't think it's Ash, either.
> 2. I thought BV stopped using the knotted zipper pull back in 2007/2008-ish
> 3. The authenticity tag belongs to an item made in the last 2-3 years.
> 4. The Intrecciato on the front of the wallet is crooked.
> 
> Now, I suppose it's entirely possible that it's a made for outlet item.  I can't say with 100% certainty that they still mark the tags when things are sold at the outlet (either End of season stuff or strictly made for outlet items.)  Yoogi's hasn't provided a photo of the other side of the authenticity tag so it may be stamped.
> 
> I don't know what to say.  I'm sorry I can't be of more help.
> If anyone else has any thoughts.....


----------



## BV_fan

V0N1B2 said:


> Yoogi's is great and I agree they have a good reputation.
> I hate to say it, but I really don't care for the look of this wallet.
> 1. I don't think it's Ash, either.
> 2. I thought BV stopped using the knotted zipper pull back in 2007/2008-ish
> 3. The authenticity tag belongs to an item made in the last 2-3 years.
> 4. The Intrecciato on the front of the wallet is crooked.
> 
> Now, I suppose it's entirely possible that it's a made for outlet item.  I can't say with 100% certainty that they still mark the tags when things are sold at the outlet (either End of season stuff or strictly made for outlet items.)  Yoogi's hasn't provided a photo of the other side of the authenticity tag so it may be stamped.
> 
> I don't know what to say.  I'm sorry I can't be of more help.
> If anyone else has any thoughts.....



_I'm not giving my opinion on authenticity, here's my observation:_
I bought a wallet in 2012 at the BV outlet store next to their factory in Italy, and it has the new tag format but the knotted zipper pull.
In the last picture, I _*think *_I can see the BV stamp (found in the wallets made exclusively for the outlets) under the authenticity tag .


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_fan said:


> _I'm not giving my opinion on authenticity, here's my observation:_
> I bought a wallet in 2012 at the BV outlet store next to their factory in Italy, and it has the new tag format but the knotted zipper pull.
> In the last picture, I _*think *_I can see the BV stamp (found in the wallets made exclusively for the outlets) under the authenticity tag .


Thank you BV_fan.  That is good to know.  I had a feeling the Yoogi's wallet was an outlet item but I have never bought a wallet from the outlet (only one bag and it was transferred from the boutiques), so I didn't want to give an opinion on that.  I was leaning towards authentic - same as the one pictured in the post above, but with those few inconsistencies, I couldn't say 100%.  Since I have now seen my first bait and switch (seller sewing in an authentic tag into a fake bag), I'd rather be safe than sorry.
Thanks again BV_fan for your input about the wallet. Many eyes make good opinions 

EDIT: I see the silver/gold BV stamp under the tag now, I don't know how I missed it last night.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Another crossbody bag that needs to be authenticated. Thanks. 

BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK WOVEN MINI CROSSBODY BAG - NEW W/OUT TAG
Seller: coconut3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321808553987


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Another crossbody bag that needs to be authenticated. Thanks.
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK WOVEN MINI CROSSBODY BAG - NEW W/OUT TAG
> Seller: coconut3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321808553987


This appears authentic.
Whose "security tag" is that and why wasn't it removed by the original seller?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> This appears authentic.
> 
> Whose "security tag" is that and why wasn't it removed by the original seller?




A consignment? Fashionphile? No idea.


----------



## NYCgirl

Hi there! Can someone please authenticate this vintage bag? Thanks!

 Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Purple Leather evening Crossbody Wooven Vintage **RARE**

Seller name or ID: roseriver1964

Working Link to pictures: 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/261970275596


----------



## pzhang9e

BV_fan said:


> _I'm not giving my opinion on authenticity, here's my observation:_
> I bought a wallet in 2012 at the BV outlet store next to their factory in Italy, and it has the new tag format but the knotted zipper pull.
> In the last picture, I _*think *_I can see the BV stamp (found in the wallets made exclusively for the outlets) under the authenticity tag .


 Thank you, V0N1B2 and BV_fan! I jumped the red wallet. very much looking forward to it!


----------



## V0N1B2

NYCgirl said:


> Hi there! Can someone please authenticate this vintage bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Purple Leather evening Crossbody Wooven Vintage **RARE**
> 
> Seller name or ID: roseriver1964
> 
> Working Link to pictures:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261970275596


I can't be of much help with this one, unfortunately.  I don't have any experience with vintage bags but the metal plaque, authenticity tag, zipped pull and interior lining appear to be consistent with an authentic vintage BV.  Hopefully someone with more experience and/or knowledge can help you with this.


----------



## NYCgirl

V0N1B2 said:


> I can't be of much help with this one, unfortunately.  I don't have any experience with vintage bags but the metal plaque, authenticity tag, zipped pull and interior lining appear to be consistent with an authentic vintage BV.  Hopefully someone with more experience and/or knowledge can help you with this.




Thanks!


----------



## mdha

*Item Name:* Campana Bag

*Listing number:* I'm not sure which number this is, advise please.  I have a couple more auctions I'd like to ask about, but I'll search the listing number before posting them.  Sorry if this is a double post of this auction.

*Seller name or ID:* brandshop-kuraya_tokyo

*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-100-BO...5-/231624093984?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

*Comments:* If it is authentic, can you tell me the official color of this bag and what year it was produced?  I asked the seller to provide a picture of the authentication code, and they added the picture of the tag to the auction listing.

One more thing, I'm a little cautious to buy second hand.  There's no telling how many owners this bag has serviced and what those owners did to this bag (i.e. leather conditioners, etc., or trying to cover damage with some cheap trick).  If the bag is heavily damaged, could I send it to the recommended business, Modern, and have it looking brand new?  I like the color, it looks like Noce and I've heard it has been discontinued.  Anyways, if you could offer some opinions on my thoughts here, I'd be interested to read them. 

Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic
I believe the color is noce but not sure about the year I think before 2007

if the bag is damaged I would send it back to the person you purchased it from 
I would make sure youcan do that before you bought it 




mdha said:


> *Item Name:* Campana Bag
> 
> *Listing number:* I'm not sure which number this is, advise please.  I have a couple more auctions I'd like to ask about, but I'll search the listing number before posting them.  Sorry if this is a double post of this auction.
> 
> *Seller name or ID:* brandshop-kuraya_tokyo
> 
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-100-BO...5-/231624093984?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> *Comments:* If it is authentic, can you tell me the official color of this bag and what year it was produced?  I asked the seller to provide a picture of the authentication code, and they added the picture of the tag to the auction listing.
> 
> One more thing, I'm a little cautious to buy second hand.  There's no telling how many owners this bag has serviced and what those owners did to this bag (i.e. leather conditioners, etc., or trying to cover damage with some cheap trick).  If the bag is heavily damaged, could I send it to the recommended business, Modern, and have it looking brand new?  I like the color, it looks like Noce and I've heard it has been discontinued.  Anyways, if you could offer some opinions on my thoughts here, I'd be interested to read them.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Baggiana

NYCgirl said:


> Hi there! Can someone please authenticate this vintage bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Purple Leather evening Crossbody Wooven Vintage **RARE**
> 
> Seller name or ID: roseriver1964
> 
> Working Link to pictures:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261970275596



This is authentic, IMO.


----------



## grietje

mdha said:


> *Item Name:* Campana Bag
> 
> 
> *Comments:* If it is authentic, can you tell me the official color of this bag and what year it was produced?  I asked the seller to provide a picture of the authentication code, and they added the picture of the tag to the auction listing.
> 
> One more thing, I'm a little cautious to buy second hand.
> Thank you!



2660 is Noce.  In terms of buying used, you're already doubting this one so pass.  You've got to go into any purchase feeling good and definitely with a used products.  You'll find bag you like and at a good deal.  It just may take a while.



septembersiren said:


> authentic
> I believe the color is noce but not sure about the year I think before 2007
> 
> if the bag is damaged I would send it back to the person you purchased it from
> I would make sure youcan do that before you bought it



SS gives sound advice.  Definitely check any return policy on any bag.


----------



## NYCgirl

Baggiana said:


> This is authentic, IMO.



Thank you!


----------



## Baggiana

mdha said:


> *Item Name:* Campana Bag
> 
> *Listing number:* I'm not sure which number this is, advise please.  I have a couple more auctions I'd like to ask about, but I'll search the listing number before posting them.  Sorry if this is a double post of this auction.
> 
> *Seller name or ID:* brandshop-kuraya_tokyo
> 
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-100-BO...5-/231624093984?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> *Comments:* If it is authentic, can you tell me the official color of this bag and what year it was produced?  I asked the seller to provide a picture of the authentication code, and they added the picture of the tag to the auction listing.
> 
> One more thing, I'm a little cautious to buy second hand.  There's no telling how many owners this bag has serviced and what those owners did to this bag (i.e. leather conditioners, etc., or trying to cover damage with some cheap trick).  If the bag is heavily damaged, could I send it to the recommended business, Modern, and have it looking brand new?  I like the color, it looks like Noce and I've heard it has been discontinued.  Anyways, if you could offer some opinions on my thoughts here, I'd be interested to read them.
> 
> Thank you!




I agree with septembersiren:  it is an authentic noce campana, imo.
Make sure you ask the seller if there are any issues with the bag, and what her/his return policiy is.


----------



## mdha

Thanks y'all!
I think I'll pass on this auction.


----------



## gaplife

First post here! Please understand if I make any mistakes in formatting!

Item Name: Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Satin Purse with Swarovski Crystal Handle
Listing number: already bought 
Seller name or ID: Etsy seller
Working Link: http://imgur.com/a/JtKVa
Comments: Would really love to know a bit more about this purse, including year/model or any background info. I've never seen anything like it before. The photos can't capture it but the handle sparkles in real life and is apparently Swarovski crystal (according to seller). I bought it from a seasoned Etsy vintage seller with over 900 sales and 300 5star reviews. From the very little authentication knowledge I have the bag looks fine (except I can't read the serial at all). My only concern is that the dimensions of the bag just seems off...one side of the flap is clearly more rounded than the other, and so at times it does appear to be the slightest bit lopsided..is this cause for concern? I don't know if its age may have caused it either 

On another note...if anyone has ANY knowledge on vintage BV shoes please take a look at my other photos in the BV album and let me know if you can date the flats. Thank you!!!


----------



## GoStanford

I appreciate your help in authenticating this bag:

Item Name:  Emerald Large Veneta Hobo
Listing Number: eBay number 331601316201
Seller name or ID:  sf429pursesgadgets
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/JULY-SALE-U...01?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d34fa8969#
Comments:  None


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> I appreciate your help in authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item Name:  Emerald Large Veneta Hobo
> Listing Number: eBay number 331601316201
> Seller name or ID:  sf429pursesgadgets
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/JULY-SALE-U...01?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d34fa8969#
> Comments:  None


Authentic


----------



## sasquaty

Imhoping someone can help with this, really unsure, seems tobe older:

BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Brown Woven Handbag
Seller: rraven75
Item: 201387554502
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201387554502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## septembersiren

I have never seen this bag before 
I am not saying that is or is not authentic 
I didn't know that BV had made any bags with sworski crystals on it 
wait for someone else to chine in 
BTW even if it is not authentic it is still a very very pretty bag 




gaplife said:


> First post here! Please understand if I make any mistakes in formatting!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Satin Purse with Swarovski Crystal Handle
> Listing number: already bought
> Seller name or ID: Etsy seller
> Working Link: http://imgur.com/a/JtKVa
> Comments: Would really love to know a bit more about this purse, including year/model or any background info. I've never seen anything like it before. The photos can't capture it but the handle sparkles in real life and is apparently Swarovski crystal (according to seller). I bought it from a seasoned Etsy vintage seller with over 900 sales and 300 5star reviews. From the very little authentication knowledge I have the bag looks fine (except I can't read the serial at all). My only concern is that the dimensions of the bag just seems off...one side of the flap is clearly more rounded than the other, and so at times it does appear to be the slightest bit lopsided..is this cause for concern? I don't know if its age may have caused it either
> 
> On another note...if anyone has ANY knowledge on vintage BV shoes please take a look at my other photos in the BV album and let me know if you can date the flats. Thank you!!!


----------



## septembersiren

looks authentic to me
it is an older Veneta 
looks to be either a large or maxi 
it also looks like it was well loved and taken care of 



sasquaty said:


> Imhoping someone can help with this, really unsure, seems tobe older:
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Brown Woven Handbag
> Seller: rraven75
> Item: 201387554502
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201387554502?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## gaplife

septembersiren said:


> I have never seen this bag before
> I am not saying that is or is not authentic
> I didn't know that BV had made any bags with sworski crystals on it
> wait for someone else to chine in
> BTW even if it is not authentic it is still a very very pretty bag



Thanks!! About the Swarovski crystals I did some research before buying the purse and this I know BV's done before. There's one or two floating around on the internet from time to time but it is very rare. Atm I can only find this:

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/black-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-1766152.shtml

http://www.instantluxe.co.uk/leather-goods/bag/bottega-veneta/white-leather-woman-secchiello-intrecciato-A72864

And maybe this one but the seller did not specify:

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/beige-exotic-leathers-handbag-bottega-veneta-1044079.shtml

Btw newbie question - how do I get an official letter from BV pricing the bag? Like the one in the photos. Can I bring a bag to any BV shop and ask them to authenticate + price it for me? Thanks for the help


----------



## sasquaty

septembersiren said:


> looks authentic to me
> it is an older Veneta
> looks to be either a large or maxi
> it also looks like it was well loved and taken care of



Thank you so much!


----------



## coolganzee

please can you authenticate this, thanks

Item name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Leather business bag Intrecciato Travel Case
Seller: kyounokura-japan 
Item: 181783780510
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181783780510?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

coolganzee said:


> please can you authenticate this, thanks
> 
> Item name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Leather business bag Intrecciato Travel Case
> Seller: kyounokura-japan
> Item: 181783780510
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181783780510?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


This is an authentic Intrecciato VN Document Case IMO


----------



## mdha

*Item Name:*  Large Veneta (Brown?)

*Listing number:* 261961443244

*Seller name or ID:* crazyasian24602

*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...0-/261961443244?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

*Comments:* I asked the seller for a picture of the code, the pic that was sent to my ebay account is better quality than the picture added to the listing.  I'll attach the photo.

As I understand it, this is a newer code.  If this is authentic, is there any way to figure out the exact color besides asking a BV SA?  I have not bought this item, but I'm really interested in this one, it's new!


----------



## sasquaty

septembersiren said:


> looks authentic to me
> it is an older Veneta
> looks to be either a large or maxi
> it also looks like it was well loved and taken care of



Is there any way to gauge what year? It does appear in very good condition.


----------



## septembersiren

BV will not authenticate any bag that is not bought directly from them 
I never heard of them giving a letter either 
unless you find a SA that has worked for them at the time the bag was produced, you will not be able to find a price for the bag either 
sorry 




gaplife said:


> Thanks!! About the Swarovski crystals I did some research before buying the purse and this I know BV's done before. There's one or two floating around on the internet from time to time but it is very rare. Atm I can only find this:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-1766152.shtml
> 
> http://www.instantluxe.co.uk/leathe...e-leather-woman-secchiello-intrecciato-A72864
> 
> And maybe this one but the seller did not specify:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leathers-handbag-bottega-veneta-1044079.shtml
> 
> Btw newbie question - how do I get an official letter from BV pricing the bag? Like the one in the photos. Can I bring a bag to any BV shop and ask them to authenticate + price it for me? Thanks for the help


----------



## septembersiren

well I know it is before 2009





sasquaty said:


> Is there any way to gauge what year? It does appear in very good condition.


----------



## septembersiren

sorry I can't read the new codes
the old codes told you the style, color, year of mfg., and what skin it was but the new ones are for the factory for quailty control 
if you have an SA that you have a relationship with they could possibly tell you 





mdha said:


> *Item Name:*  Large Veneta (Brown?)
> 
> *Listing number:* 261961443244
> 
> *Seller name or ID:* crazyasian24602
> 
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...0-/261961443244?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> *Comments:* I asked the seller for a picture of the code, the pic that was sent to my ebay account is better quality than the picture added to the listing.  I'll attach the photo.
> 
> As I understand it, this is a newer code.  If this is authentic, is there any way to figure out the exact color besides asking a BV SA?  I have not bought this item, but I'm really interested in this one, it's new!


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Is there any way to gauge what year? It does appear in very good condition.



IMO, this style of tag was introduced before the ones with one line of numbers (which preceded two lines of numbers, then changing into the alphanumeric tag in the newest bags).  I would put this bag around 2001-2002? The colour I believe, is chocolate which predates Ebano.


----------



## V0N1B2

mdha said:


> *Item Name:*  Large Veneta (Brown?)
> 
> *Listing number:* 261961443244
> 
> *Seller name or ID:* crazyasian24602
> 
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...0-/261961443244?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> *Comments:* I asked the seller for a picture of the code, the pic that was sent to my ebay account is better quality than the picture added to the listing.  I'll attach the photo.
> 
> As I understand it, this is a newer code.  If this is authentic, is there any way to figure out the exact color besides asking a BV SA?  I have not bought this item, but I'm really interested in this one, it's new!


This bag *looks like* Edoardo Jr?
Can't say for sure, colours don't always photograph very well.
I can tell you that this bag is a year old, if that. 
It's from the same season as Aubergine, New Chartreuse, New Light Grey and Signal Blue.  Pre-Fall 2014?


----------



## sasquaty

V0N1B2 said:


> IMO, this style of tag was introduced before the ones with one line of numbers (which preceded two lines of numbers, then changing into the alphanumeric tag in the newest bags).  I would put this bag around 2001-2002? The colour I believe, is chocolate which predates Ebano.



Wow, thank you so much! I am always so grateful for all of you wonderful knowledgeable people. Thanks again.


----------



## gaplife

I see, thanks. Is it possible to date the bag? From the tag maybe?



septembersiren said:


> BV will not authenticate any bag that is not bought directly from them
> I never heard of them giving a letter either
> unless you find a SA that has worked for them at the time the bag was produced, you will not be able to find a price for the bag either
> sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Wow, thank you so much! I am always so grateful for all of you wonderful knowledgeable people. Thanks again.


You're welcome.  Your bag could actually be from the late-90's.
Now that I've taken a second look at the authenticity tag, it is the one with the yellow imprint and the full brown logo on the back.  I think it might be before 2001.  They may have switched over to the newer looking tag (similar to the one we see today) that has "Bottega Veneta made in Italy" on the back, but with the same type of code on your tag.  Unfortunately it doesn't give a year.  The codes weren't unique back then - you'll see more bags (Intrecciato Venetas) with the same numbers as yours with the exception of the two or three digit colour code.  Although, your tag probably has more numbers hidden under the seam which may have more identifying informatin on it but still does not give a year (I don't think)

*trivia* 05389 was the old style number for the veneta.


----------



## V0N1B2

gaplife said:


> I see, thanks. Is it possible to date the bag? From the tag maybe?


This style of authenticity tag was used in the 1980s and possibly up to the mid 90s.
That's all I got.


*I wish boxermon was around, I sure miss her expertise with vintage.


----------



## loveshop77

Hello.

*Item Name: 131560263458
Seller name or ID: fashionista_wat 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131560263458?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:* *Please advice if any of you can verify this bag and what pictures I need to get from the seller.*


*Thank you so much for your help in advance!*


----------



## sasquaty

V0N1B2 said:


> You're welcome.  Your bag could actually be from the late-90's.
> Now that I've taken a second look at the authenticity tag, it is the one with the yellow imprint and the full brown logo on the back.  I think it might be before 2001.  They may have switched over to the newer looking tag (similar to the one we see today) that has "Bottega Veneta made in Italy" on the back, but with the same type of code on your tag.  Unfortunately it doesn't give a year.  The codes weren't unique back then - you'll see more bags (Intrecciato Venetas) with the same numbers as yours with the exception of the two or three digit colour code.  Although, your tag probably has more numbers hidden under the seam which may have more identifying informatin on it but still does not give a year (I don't think)
> 
> *trivia* 05389 was the old style number for the veneta.



Oh wow, I had no idea it was from that long ago. I do hope it is in the condition stated and the pictures. She did send me additional pics and all looked good. Just don't want to have overpaid either. Should be here tomorrow so guess I'll see &#55357;&#56835; thanks again!


----------



## V0N1B2

loveshop77 said:


> Hello.
> 
> *Item Name: 131560263458
> Seller name or ID: fashionista_wat
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131560263458?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:* *Please advice if any of you can verify this bag and what pictures I need to get from the seller.*
> 
> 
> *Thank you so much for your help in advance!*


I don't believe this is authentic BV.  You could ask the seller for a photo of the authenticity tag to be 100% sure but I doubt my opinion will change - too many inconsistencies.
Sorry


----------



## loveshop77

Thank you!
I will request the pics of the tag.


----------



## starstonebb

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Medium Tote
Seller name or ID: Gilt
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments: This bag doesn't have the fabric label that shows the style/color number and non of the hardware has "Bottega Veneta" on them. There's also no authenticity/security tag. If you could authenticate, could you also tell me what year the bag is from and what exact color it is?

Thank you!
*


----------



## bagtasia

Please HELP if this is authentic and a good price? TIA

Item Name: Bottega-Veneta handbag
Listing number: 191627736871
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9de73727
Seller name or ID: bjceg1987
Comments: Is this authentic?


----------



## V0N1B2

starstonebb said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Medium Tote
> Seller name or ID: Gilt
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments: This bag doesn't have the fabric label that shows the style/color number and non of the hardware has "Bottega Veneta" on them. There's also no authenticity/security tag. If you could authenticate, could you also tell me what year the bag is from and what exact color it is?
> 
> Thank you!
> *


There is no tag sewn into the interior pocket?


----------



## V0N1B2

bagtasia said:


> Please HELP if this is authentic and a good price? TIA
> 
> Item Name: Bottega-Veneta handbag
> Listing number: 191627736871
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9de73727
> Seller name or ID: bjceg1987
> Comments: Is this authentic?


We need to see a picture of the heat stamp and the authenticity tag sewn into the interior pocket.


----------



## starstonebb

V0N1B2 said:


> There is no tag sewn into the interior pocket?



Hi, I couldn't find it last night but just found it inside the pocket. Below are some pictures. Thank you again!


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





starstonebb said:


> Hi, I couldn't find it last night but just found it inside the pocket. Below are some pictures. Thank you again!


----------



## starstonebb

septembersiren said:


> authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Albamania

Hello all,

Can I have some help with authenticating an item, please?  This seller has a range of BV wallets and key fobs for sale, which is unusual, right?

Item Name: BRAND NEW BOTTEGA VENETA LEATHER WOMEN BLUE WALLET PURSE 100% AUTHENTIC
Listing number: 261977289592
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cff103378
Seller name or ID: uk_goldeneyes


Thanks for your help.


----------



## V0N1B2

Albamania said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can I have some help with authenticating an item, please?  This seller has a range of BV wallets and key fobs for sale, which is unusual, right?
> 
> Item Name: BRAND NEW BOTTEGA VENETA LEATHER WOMEN BLUE WALLET PURSE 100% AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: 261977289592
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cff103378
> Seller name or ID: uk_goldeneyes
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I don't believe any of the "Bottega Veneta" items from this seller are authentic. Sorry


----------



## Albamania

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't believe any of the "Bottega Veneta" items from this seller are authentic. Sorry


Oh please don't be sorry.  That's pretty much what I thought (although I'm no expert on BV).  Is there a way that I can report the seller to ebay and have the listing taken down?


----------



## V0N1B2

Albamania said:


> Oh please don't be sorry.  That's pretty much what I thought (although I'm no expert on BV).  Is there a way that I can report the seller to ebay and have the listing taken down?


There is a report this item feature in the listing.
Here is a picture of where it is:


----------



## Albamania

Thanks again. I found it just after I posted


----------



## septembersiren

I have my doubts about this wallet 
PLease ask seller for pictures of the white authenticity tag located somewhere in the wallet 




Albamania said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can I have some help with authenticating an item, please?  This seller has a range of BV wallets and key fobs for sale, which is unusual, right?
> 
> Item Name: BRAND NEW BOTTEGA VENETA LEATHER WOMEN BLUE WALLET PURSE 100% AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: 261977289592
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cff103378
> Seller name or ID: uk_goldeneyes
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## loboshin3

Hi everyone, 


Can you authenticate the bottega Cabat, limited edition?
Thank you in advance




Item name: Bottega Veneta Reflet Cabat -- Limited Edition Copper Brown Metallic Tote Bag
item number : 4631995
link; https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-tote-bag-copper-brown-metallic-4631995/?tref=closet


----------



## V0N1B2

loboshin3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can you authenticate the bottega Cabat, limited edition?
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Reflet Cabat -- Limited Edition Copper Brown Metallic Tote Bag
> item number : 4631995
> link; https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-tote-bag-copper-brown-metallic-4631995/?tref=closet


I'm not a Tradesy member and unfortunately I can't view the photos.
Can you copy the photos here? Or maybe someone who is a Tradesy member can help?


----------



## loboshin3

Here are more pictures for your authentication. Thank you.


----------



## loboshin3

Here is one more...


----------



## V0N1B2

loboshin3 said:


> Here is one more...


Thank you for this additional picture.
Cabats can be tricky when their pouches become separated from the bag, but this looks like an authentic 2009 Medium Reflet Cabat.  It's gorgeous - the prettiest metallic treatment, IMO.
I'm wondering if anyone else wants to chime in - especially those with experience with the Cabat?


----------



## gordomom

Hi there,

Here is another messenger that I found that I believe is authentic, but I wanted to double check to be sure, since it doesn't have the fabric auth tag (photos taken by me of the item in my possession). 

Happy to provide additional photos in case I missed any. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## loboshin3

Thank you so much for your kind reply and info.


----------



## Baggiana

Albamania said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can I have some help with authenticating an item, please?  This seller has a range of BV wallets and key fobs for sale, which is unusual, right?
> 
> Item Name: BRAND NEW BOTTEGA VENETA LEATHER WOMEN BLUE WALLET PURSE 100% AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: 261977289592
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cff103378
> Seller name or ID: uk_goldeneyes
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.



I share the sentiments of others:  there are several things which do not look right to me.  Even  without seeing the authenticity tag, I have my doubts about this one, and personally would pass on it.


----------



## Baggiana

gordomom said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Here is another messenger that I found that I believe is authentic, but I wanted to double check to be sure, since it doesn't have the fabric auth tag (photos taken by me of the item in my possession).
> 
> Happy to provide additional photos in case I missed any. Thank you in advance for your help!



This appears to be an authentic vintage BV, IMO.


----------



## Baggiana

loboshin3 said:


> Here are more pictures for your authentication. Thank you.





loboshin3 said:


> Here is one more...



I remember this cabat well, and regret that I passed on it when I had it in my hands... oh, well!...  It looks like you have the infamous Reflet cabat, and it looks authentic to me.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Baggiana said:


> I remember this cabat well, and regret that I passed on it when I had it in my hands... oh, well!...  It looks like you have the infamous Reflet cabat, and it looks authentic to me.



Welcome back, baggiana!  So nice to see you posting!


----------



## Baggiana

Miss_FancyBags said:


> Welcome back, baggiana!  So nice to see you posting!



Thanks, Miss_FancyBags.  It is nice to have a few moments to check in. Life gets in the way of pleasure, but every once in a while, I escape.


----------



## gordomom

Thank you so much, Baggiana!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please take a look at this origami tote for me. Thanks a lot. 

BOTTEGA VENETA "Pleated Atene" Tote w/Black Ayers Trim..2008 Exotics Collection
Seller: simplystylish 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121712620449


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please take a look at this origami tote for me. Thanks a lot.
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA "Pleated Atene" Tote w/Black Ayers Trim..2008 Exotics Collection
> Seller: simplystylish
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121712620449


This is authentic, IMO.  From Fall/Winter 2008 
The actual name was, if I recall, the Pleated Goatskin Shopper and it retailed for $3950
The one in the listing is the large size; there was a smaller sized one as well.
I think this bag came in three or four colours: Nero, Turbolence, Eclipse, and I want to say it came in the green that season.  Torrent maybe? I'd have to search that one, not positive but I thought I remembered seeing it in green.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic, IMO.  From Fall/Winter 2008
> The actual name was, if I recall, the Pleated Goatskin Shopper and it retailed for $3950
> The one in the listing is the large size; there was a smaller sized one as well.
> I think this bag came in three or four colours: Nero, Turbolence, Eclipse, and I want to say it came in the green that season.  Torrent maybe? I'd have to search that one, not positive but I thought I remembered seeing it in green.




Thanks V.  I have seen the Nero and eclipse but never the Torrent. 

Found this: http://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta-bags/bottega-veneta-atene-ayers-bucket-bag/

P.S. Stop feeding my green obsession though [emoji30]


----------



## aritziababe

Hi! I know this purse was sold but I just bought it before coming here to have it authenticate. If you could help me authenticate it and put my mind at ease that I didn't purchase a fake. Thank you so much! And if you could tell which year this was made too. 


https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-maxi-veneta-hobo-ebano-92178


----------



## V0N1B2

aritziababe said:


> Hi! I know this purse was sold but I just bought it before coming here to have it authenticate. If you could help me authenticate it and put my mind at ease that I didn't purchase a fake. Thank you so much! And if you could tell which year this was made too.
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-maxi-veneta-hobo-ebano-92178


Don't worry, you didn't purchase a fake.
This is a gorgeous and authentic Maxi Veneta in Ebano 
It's from 2008 and looks like it's in great condition.


----------



## aritziababe

V0N1B2 said:


> Don't worry, you didn't purchase a fake.
> This is a gorgeous and authentic Maxi Veneta in Ebano
> It's from 2008 and looks like it's in great condition.


 Thank you so much! Phew!!! Your comment really put my mind at ease &#128522;


----------



## nologo

[FONT=&quot]Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thank you![/FONT]

    [FONT=&quot]Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Maxi Veneta Hobo Tourmaline
Listing number:  81352
Seller name or ID:   Fashionphile
Working Link:   https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-maxi-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-81352[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Comments:  Is it safe to assume (all) items on Fashionphile are authentic?[/FONT]


  [FONT=&quot]Item Name:   Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Lambskin Intrecciato Hobo Shoulder Handbag Black
Listing number:  400956016314
Seller name or ID:   Brandoff
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d5ad746ba[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Comments:  Any idea on the age of this bag? 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## nologo

[FONT=&quot]A[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]couple more to authenticate, please:[/FONT][/FONT]

Item Name:   Bottega Veneta Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Large Hobo Bag
Listing number:  
Seller name or ID:   Trendlee
Working Link:   https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-nappa-brown-hobo-bag-4740988/?tref=closet[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Comments:  [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Item Name:   BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO VENETA HOBO
Listing number:  BOT26001
Seller name or ID:   TheRealReal
Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-22[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Comments:  I was able to obtain photos of the tag.[/FONT]


----------



## V0N1B2

nologo said:


> [FONT=&quot]Any help is greatly appreciated.  Thank you![/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Maxi Veneta Hobo Tourmaline
> Listing number:  81352
> Seller name or ID:   Fashionphile
> Working Link:   https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-maxi-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-81352[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Comments:  Is it safe to assume (all) items on Fashionphile are authentic?[/FONT]


This one is authentic.  
I trust Fashionphile and have never personally seen a fake BV on their site, but I think it's always a good idea to double-check authenticity.



nologo said:


> [FONT=&quot]Item Name:   Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Lambskin Intrecciato Hobo Shoulder Handbag Black
> Listing number:  400956016314
> Seller name or ID:   Brandoff
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...314?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d5ad746ba[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Comments:  Any idea on the age of this bag?
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]


Missing required pictures. Heatstamp, authenticity tag etc.
If authentic, it's from probably 2007?


----------



## V0N1B2

nologo said:


> [FONT=&quot]A[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]couple more to authenticate, please:[/FONT][/FONT]
> Item Name:   Bottega Veneta Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Large Hobo Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:   Trendlee
> Working Link:   https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-nappa-brown-hobo-bag-4740988/?tref=closet[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Comments:  [/FONT]


I'm unable to view photos - I'm not a tradesy member.
Maybe someone else can help or copy the photos into a new post.



nologo said:


> [FONT=&quot]Item Name:   BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO VENETA HOBO
> Listing number:  BOT26001
> Seller name or ID:   TheRealReal
> Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-22[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Comments:  I was able to obtain photos of the tag.[/FONT]


This is an authentic Nero (Large?) Veneta, IMO.
It's from probably 2001-2003 or thereabouts.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm unable to view photos - I'm not a tradesy member.
> Maybe someone else can help or copy the photos into a new post.



The seller is listing this same bag here (and it's cheaper on Malleries):

http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-veneta-hobo-intrecciato-nappa-large-i-201948-s-2887.html


----------



## sugarpop

Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hand Tote Bag White Leather Vintage S01888
Listing number: 231636321466
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa 
Working Link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231636321466?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Comments: i noticed there are a lot of Japanese sellers who sell cheap old bottegas. Is it possible that they're all fake?


----------



## V0N1B2

sugarpop said:


> Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Hand Tote Bag White Leather Vintage S01888
> Listing number: 231636321466
> Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
> Working Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231636321466?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: i noticed there are a lot of Japanese sellers who sell cheap old bottegas. Is it possible that they're all fake?


This is an authentic Medium Campana in.... I guess it was White at some point? 
I wouldn't call an eight year old bag vintage, but whatever.
Regardless, it would benefit from a good cleaning/rehab.
I personally have not seen fake Bottegas coming out of Japan but I'm sure others will say different.  Anything is possible I suppose.


----------



## nologo

V0N1B2 said:


> This one is authentic.
> I trust Fashionphile and have never personally seen a fake BV on their site, but I think it's always a good idea to double-check authenticity.



Thank you so much!


----------



## nologo

-


----------



## sugarpop

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Medium Campana in.... I guess it was White at some point?
> I wouldn't call an eight year old bag vintage, but whatever.
> Regardless, it would benefit from a good cleaning/rehab.
> I personally have not seen fake Bottegas coming out of Japan but I'm sure others will say different.  Anything is possible I suppose.


Thank you so much  Excited to expand my BV collection


----------



## rainscarrot

I bought a Bottega wallet on outnet.com last Friday and the only thing bothers me is that it doesn't look like brand new. Is this an authentic one? Or is this normal that the BV wallet will become like this? Outside looks pretty good but the inside where the card slots are look old...


----------



## eshi

First timer here! This isn't about authentication as much as it is about what size Veneta this is and any color/year info. The dimensions vary from seller to seller. Messaged the seller but hasn't responded. I want the large size, not the medium. 

Item Name: *TPF* Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Hobo Bag Hand bag Intrecciato Red Retail $2400+
Listing number: 231633703833
Seller name or ID: meloo_oolem
Working Link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231633703833?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## newbieforBV

Hi,

Could you please help to authenticate this bag?

Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA pink large Hobo Intrecciato Bag
Listing number: 231649538090
Seller name or ID: mischievous
Working Link: 

thanks


----------



## sasquaty

newbieforBV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA pink large Hobo Intrecciato Bag
> Listing number: 231649538090
> Seller name or ID: mischievous
> Working Link:
> 
> thanks



This was for sale previously and I had it authenticated here and was told it is  authentic.


----------



## julietteb

Item Name: Bottega Venetta Intrecciato Leather Dark Brown Hobo Shoulder Bag #4265
Listing number:221843071813
Seller name or ID: authentic-brandshop-tokoyo
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...er-Bag-4265-/221843071813?hash=item33a6e0a345

Comments:Thank you for your help


----------



## GoStanford

I would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag.  Thank you for your time.

Item Name: Cervo Espresso Oro Duo 
Listing number:191661741860
Seller name or ID: frenchinfluences
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...ied-3500-Tx-/191661741860?hash=item2c9fee1724
Comments: Seller seems to have a fairly long history of selling BV bags, some at surprisingly low prices.  Picture 4 seems to show a little flat area in the suede - anything concerning?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

GoStanford said:


> I would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item Name: Cervo Espresso Oro Duo
> Listing number:191661741860
> Seller name or ID: frenchinfluences
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...ied-3500-Tx-/191661741860?hash=item2c9fee1724
> Comments: Seller seems to have a fairly long history of selling BV bags, some at surprisingly low prices.  Picture 4 seems to show a little flat area in the suede - anything concerning?




I have bought from this seller and met her in person since she is here in the Bay Area too. Very honest seller.


----------



## V0N1B2

rainscarrot said:


> I bought a Bottega wallet on outnet.com last Friday and the only thing bothers me is that it doesn't look like brand new. Is this an authentic one? Or is this normal that the BV wallet will become like this? Outside looks pretty good but the inside where the card slots are look old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094081
> View attachment 3094082
> View attachment 3094083
> View attachment 3094084
> View attachment 3094080


This appears to be authentic 
I can't comment on the card slots - the wallet may have been stored for a lengthy period of time. Not sure.  It doesn't appear to be used but I think any time you don't purchase from BV or an authorized department store, you can never be 100% sure.


----------



## V0N1B2

eshi said:


> First timer here! This isn't about authentication as much as it is about what size Veneta this is and any color/year info. The dimensions vary from seller to seller. Messaged the seller but hasn't responded. I want the large size, not the medium.
> 
> Item Name: *TPF* Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Hobo Bag Hand bag Intrecciato Red Retail $2400+
> Listing number: 231633703833
> Seller name or ID: meloo_oolem
> Working Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231633703833?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


This appears authentic, IMO 
I think it's probably a Large Veneta.
Colour? Not sure.  Could be Fraise, could be New Red? I'd have to dig deep in the V0N archives to have a look.


----------



## V0N1B2

newbieforBV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA pink large Hobo Intrecciato Bag
> Listing number: 231649538090
> Seller name or ID: mischievous
> Working Link:
> 
> thanks


This is an authentic Large Veneta.
Colour is Quarzo from Resort 2006/2007


----------



## V0N1B2

julietteb said:


> Item Name: Bottega Venetta Intrecciato Leather Dark Brown Hobo Shoulder Bag #4265
> Listing number:221843071813
> Seller name or ID: authentic-brandshop-tokoyo
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...er-Bag-4265-/221843071813?hash=item33a6e0a345
> 
> Comments:Thank you for your help


The bag pictured in the listing is an authentic Ebano Cervo Hobo


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> I would appreciate your help in authenticating this bag.  Thank you for your time.
> 
> Item Name: Cervo Espresso Oro Duo
> Listing number:191661741860
> Seller name or ID: frenchinfluences
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...ied-3500-Tx-/191661741860?hash=item2c9fee1724
> Comments: Seller seems to have a fairly long history of selling BV bags, some at surprisingly low prices.  Picture 4 seems to show a little flat area in the suede - anything concerning?


Yummy!  This is an authentic Espresso Oro Cervo Uncinetto Duo Hobo from Early Fall 2012 
Hope you're the one that bought it!  Total steal!
*flat area pictured could be a small water stain?


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Yummy!  This is an authentic Espresso Oro Cervo Uncinetto Duo Hobo from Early Fall 2012
> Hope you're the one that bought it!  Total steal!
> *flat area pictured could be a small water stain?



Thank you for the update!  I agree - amazing price on a beautiful bag.  I'm having so much fun learning about BV bags, and I've been wanting a Cervo for some time, and to find this - wow!  

Seller assured me the bag is new, so I am thinking the flat area is natural variation in the deerskin hide.  At this point my main concern is how to handle repairs down the road in case of peeling or other issues.  But from what I've read here, BV still handles repairs even for bags bought secondhand.

(Sorry to be chatty on the authentication thread.)


----------



## eshi

Here's another red bag, is it good?

Item name: Bottega Veneta Bright Red Woven Leather Hobo Bag Xlarge
Listing number: 151777285318
Seller name: tiangao
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...5e358fb&pid=100022&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=231633703833
Comments: no serial tag on listing, no pics of the inside


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Hoping someone can help so I may purchase:
> 
> Title: Bottega Veneta Pink Large Hobo Intrecciato shoulder bag
> 
> seller: miachicco
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231584734810
> 
> 
> Listing number: 231584734810
> 
> Thanks so much!!





eshi said:


> Here's another red bag, is it good?
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Bright Red Woven Leather Hobo Bag Xlarge
> Listing number: 151777285318
> Seller name: tiangao
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...5e358fb&pid=100022&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=231633703833
> Comments: no serial tag on listing, no pics of the inside


You'll need to ask the seller for a photo of the authenticity tag, otherwise I ant really give an opinion on authenticity.
IF authentic, the colour is most likely Rosso and this style of Veneta was done in 2007 I think.


----------



## tennisplyr91

Item Name: NEW! Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Zip Around Card Case Black

Item #: 221853386234

Seller: bucci73

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221853386234


----------



## tennisplyr91

Thanks TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

tennisplyr91 said:


> Item Name: NEW! Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Zip Around Card Case Black
> 
> Item #: 221853386234
> 
> Seller: bucci73
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221853386234


Please ask the seller for a photo of both sides of the authenticity tag.  It may be sewn into one of the card slots?


----------



## b0inqu0

More red bags...

Item name: *TPF* Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Intrecciato Hobo Hand bag
Listing number: 141742312247
Seller name or ID: iam3r3rd
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Medium-Hobo-TPF-/141742312247?hash=item2100800b37

Comments: Anyone have any info on the year/color with that serial number? Thanks again~


----------



## newbieforBV

could u please help to authenticate this bag

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Intrecciato Veneta Hobo bag black
Listing number: 361363230427
Seller name or ID: celebrityowned
Working link:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361363230427&globalID=EBAY-US

Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

b0inqu0 said:


> More red bags...
> 
> Item name: *TPF* Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Intrecciato Hobo Hand bag
> Listing number: 141742312247
> Seller name or ID: iam3r3rd
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Medium-Hobo-TPF-/141742312247?hash=item2100800b37
> 
> Comments: Anyone have any info on the year/color with that serial number? Thanks again~


It's authentic, IMO 
Colour could be Rosso? Bag is from probably 2000-2003-ish?


----------



## V0N1B2

newbieforBV said:


> could u please help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Intrecciato Veneta Hobo bag black
> Listing number: 361363230427
> Seller name or ID: celebrityowned
> Working link:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361363230427&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Thanks


Same vintage as above for this one.
Authentic, IMO


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please help me to take a look at this vintage piece. Thanks. 

Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag

Seller: bokoluk 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171896391458


----------



## CrazyLV

Hi gal/gents,

Please check authentic for me;

Name: Gorgeous Bottega Venetta Large Intreciatto Belly 242500 
Item no: 321831172653
Seller: nekolassa
Ebay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321831172653

TIA


----------



## septembersiren

I think this is authentic 




BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please help me to take a look at this vintage piece. Thanks.
> 
> Bottega Veneta vintage shoulder bag
> 
> Seller: bokoluk
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171896391458


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 




CrazyLV said:


> Hi gal/gents,
> 
> Please check authentic for me;
> 
> Name: Gorgeous Bottega Venetta Large Intreciatto Belly 242500
> Item no: 321831172653
> Seller: nekolassa
> Ebay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321831172653
> 
> TIA


----------



## septembersiren

this bag is authentic 
I love the color 
I also have a large belly veneta 
I love it 
holds a lot 



CrazyLV said:


> Hi gal/gents,
> 
> Please check authentic for me;
> 
> Name: Gorgeous Bottega Venetta Large Intreciatto Belly 242500
> Item no: 321831172653
> Seller: nekolassa
> Ebay link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321831172653
> 
> TIA


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> I think this is authentic




Thanks a lot.


----------



## CrazyLV

septembersiren said:


> this bag is authentic
> 
> I love the color
> 
> I also have a large belly veneta
> 
> I love it
> 
> holds a lot




Thanks you!!

I'm having hard decision to buy Large or not? 
Since i have Medium size and should i wait for other months/year to come up darker grey colour?


----------



## septembersiren

I love my large so nice and smooshy now


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I need your expertise to authenticate this Burnt Red (?) Disco Bag.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## GoStanford

I would appreciate your help checking that this is real - I don't have experience with Yoogi's Closet.  Thanks!

Name: Ebano Large Belly Bag
Item:  11121322
Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
Link:  http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/55336/


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I need your expertise to authenticate this Burnt Red (?) Disco Bag.  Thanks a lot.
> View attachment 3103411
> 
> View attachment 3103412
> 
> View attachment 3103414
> 
> View attachment 3103415
> View attachment 3103416
> View attachment 3103417


This looks authentic to me


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> I would appreciate your help checking that this is real - I don't have experience with Yoogi's Closet.  Thanks!
> 
> Name: Ebano Large Belly Bag
> Item:  11121322
> Seller:  Yoogi's Closet
> Link:  http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/55336/


This is authentic. 
Did you buy it?


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic.
> Did you buy it?



I did!  I've been searching for an Ebano Belly for some time, and I am hopeful this is going to work out.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks authentic to me




Thanks a lot.


----------



## mdha

A "like new condition" large campana just arrived in the mail, color unknown.  It's sorta grey and brown with some purple undertones.

The lining is suede but the zipper pocket interior is some kind of cloth.  Also, the underneath of the pocket's zipper head does not have riri printed on it.  Is it a fake?

These are pictures I took of the bag:


----------



## V0N1B2

mdha said:


> A "like new condition" large campana just arrived in the mail, color unknown.  It's sorta grey and brown with some purple undertones.
> 
> The lining is suede but the zipper pocket interior is some kind of cloth.  Also, the underneath of the pocket's zipper head does not have riri printed on it.  Is it a fake?
> 
> These are pictures I took of the bag:


Hard to tell with the super close-ups of the leather but it looks like Steel. (or it could be Shadow?) A gorgeous chameleon colour.  
The interior zippers are not always imprinted with riri.  They are on some bags, and not on others.  Of course to be more difficult again, some interior pockets are fully lined with suede and some are fabric.  I think this also depends of year of issue as well.
This is authentic and I can't wait to see modelling pics.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Hard to tell with the super close-ups of the leather but it looks like Steel.  A gorgeous chameleon colour.
> 
> The interior zippers are not always imprinted with riri.  They are on some bags, and not on others.  Of course to be more difficult again, some interior pockets are fully lined with suede and some are fabric.  I think this also depends of year of issue as well.
> 
> This is authentic and I can't wait to see modelling pics.




It could be a Quetsche. Anyway, my now-sold Quetsche large campana has a fabric interior pocket too.


----------



## mdha

V0N1B2 said:


> Hard to tell with the super close-ups of the leather but it looks like Steel. (or it could be Shadow?) A gorgeous chameleon colour.
> The interior zippers are not always imprinted with riri.  They are on some bags, and not on others.  Of course to be more difficult again, some interior pockets are fully lined with suede and some are fabric.  I think this also depends of year of issue as well.
> This is authentic and I can't wait to see modelling pics.



Oh thank goodness!!!  I love you, V0N1B2!!!
I can love it, and hug it, and squeeze it now that I know it's real!!!

I've been eyeing this bag for a month and have had plenty of time to attempt to figure out the color with tpf's search function.  Had it narrowed down to Elephant, Ash Scuro, and Steel, but dismissed the first two because of subtle production changes over the years.  I'll search for Shadow references, missed that one.

It really is a gorgeous color, and I'm liking this campana style too.  Now I truly understand what veteran BVettes mean when they say "chameleon color".


_EDIT: and search for quetsche. thanks for the lead, poodle!_


----------



## V0N1B2

mdha said:


> Oh thank goodness!!!  I love you, V0N1B2!!!
> I can love it, and hug it, and squeeze it now that I know it's real!!!
> 
> I've been eyeing this bag for a month and have had plenty of time to attempt to figure out the color with tpf's search function.  Had it narrowed down to Elephant, Ash Scuro, and Steel, but dismissed the first two because of subtle production changes over the years.  I'll search for Shadow references, missed that one.
> 
> It really is a gorgeous color, and I'm liking this campana style too.  Now I truly understand what veteran BVettes mean when they say "chameleon color".
> 
> 
> _EDIT: and search for quetsche. thanks for the lead, poodle!_


It can't be Elephant or Ash Scuro because the bag is too new. (Probably from 2013?) 
I mentioned Steel because it is more of a Taupe colour compared to Shadow which is definitely more of a Grey.
If you think it compares best to Ash Scuro then I'm going to stick with Steel


----------



## dumbo

Hi could someone authenticate this bag for me please

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-Black-Large-Woven-Leather-Hobo


----------



## dumbo

Sorry link not working I will try photos


----------



## dumbo




----------



## dumbo




----------



## dumbo




----------



## dumbo




----------



## dumbo




----------



## dumbo




----------



## dumbo

Sorry about doing not doing one post.  I'm terrible with uploading pictures


----------



## V0N1B2

dumbo said:


> View attachment 3105674
> 
> Sorry about doing not doing one post.  I'm terrible with uploading pictures


This appears to be an authentic Nero Large? Medium? Veneta from the photos provided.
Did you buy it? Is that why the link didn't work?
If so, can you take pictures when you receive it to confirm?


----------



## dumbo

It was a large veneta in excellent condition. The mirror had a few marks. Also had original dust bag. It was from a reseller store unfortunately got sold to someone else. Thanks for you help


----------



## shopsforaliving

Hi. I hope I am doing this correctly. Please authenticate this Nero Carta Giapponese Bag. This is a bag I purchased from a chain reseller of authenticate designer shoes, clothes and accessories.
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta  Carta Giapponese Bag
Seller name or ID: Clothes Mentor Store in Columbus, OH
Working Link to pictures: See attached photos
Comments: I have done quite a bit of research already and I can't find any problems with this bag other than one place that mentioned it has a pocket inside (which it does not) but that didn't turn me off because I have seen many websites that have inaccurate descriptions. There are no zippers. The chains do come off if you want to use it as a clutch. They act like a claw and pull apart to remove them from the leather loop.  This bag is made of paper pulp according to what I can find out about it. I have never handled a Bottega bag prior to this one so I look forward to getting an opinion on it. I tried to submit additional photos but they kept failing. Perhaps I exceeded the maximum allowed on a post? Have many more I can share.
*


----------



## shopsforaliving

Additional photos


----------



## V0N1B2

shopsforaliving said:


> Additional photos


This appears to be authentic 
I can't give an exact year but BV introduced this line of bags made with Japanese Washi Paper at Fashion's Night Out in the Fall of 2012.  But I believe they were part of the Fall 2013 collection.  They were offered in two styles (both Nero), the one with the buckle flap on the front and the Duo Bag style.
Does this bag have the flap tucked up inside?  Everything looks authentic but as I mentioned, it only came in two styles that I'm aware of...  At least for that season.  BV may have made an additional style after that.  The original had three compartments.  Where is the heatstamp/plaque located in your bag?
Nice find!


----------



## shopsforaliving

There is a metal plaque on the inside. Yes the flap tucks in. See attached photos. While researching I was able to locate a site that sells fake versions of this bag. That is one of the first things I look for. Do these additional photos provide any further assistance? Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## shopsforaliving

V0N1B2 said:


> This appears to be authentic
> I can't give an exact year but BV introduced this line of bags made with Japanese Washi Paper at Fashion's Night Out in the Fall of 2012.  But I believe they were part of the Fall 2013 collection.  They were offered in two styles (both Nero), the one with the buckle flap on the front and the Duo Bag style.
> Does this bag have the flap tucked up inside?  Everything looks authentic but as I mentioned, it only came in two styles that I'm aware of...  At least for that season.  BV may have made an additional style after that.  The original had three compartments.  Where is the heatstamp/plaque located in your bag?
> Nice find!


Is the plaque that I  photographed what you refer to as a heat stamp? It is on the back inside wall. No pockets in this bag at all.


----------



## NYCgirl

Hi there,

I purchased this veneta already, but if possible, can you please authenticate?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Dark Brown Ebano Nappa Woven Hobo Bag

Listing number: 231575778360

Seller name or ID: vo0o0iill

Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231575778360&globalID=EBAY-US 

Comments: thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

shopsforaliving said:


> Is the plaque that I  photographed what you refer to as a heat stamp? It is on the back inside wall. No pockets in this bag at all.


IMO, it's authentic.  
Your bag's authenticity tag looks correct, it should have a metal plaque instead of a heatstamp - which it does, it's lined in silk - which your bag appears to be...
If anyone else here wants to offer an opinion though, please do.

BTW: the counterfeit sites claim they can fake anything but I've yet to see a Karung/Metallic/Special Seasonal bag done correctly.

I was able to find these photos of your bag, and I was correct that it was offered in two styles, but the Duo Bag was done in the Jersey, not the Washi Paper (my mistake):


----------



## V0N1B2

NYCgirl said:


> Hi there,
> I purchased this veneta already, but if possible, can you please authenticate?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Dark Brown Ebano Nappa Woven Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 231575778360
> Seller name or ID: vo0o0iill
> Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231575778360&globalID=EBAY-US
> Comments: thanks!


The bag in the listing seems to be an authentic Ebano Large Veneta - probably from before 2007? 
The first photo in the listing is a stock photo of a Medium Veneta (you probably already knew that)


----------



## shopsforaliving

shopsforaliving said:


> Is the plaque that I  photographed what you refer to as a heat stamp? It is on the back inside wall. No pockets in this bag at all.


Thanks so much for your expert opinion. Last question: Is it okay to ask your opinion on value? I know that it retailed in the $1,400 range, but it appears extremely rare. Given that it has not been listed on eBay during the past 6 months and also has not been seen on any of the other luxury resale sites, my thought would be that it would be at least worth original retail. That said, I am not familiar with this brands resale ability. Again, many thanks for taking time to converse with me (:


----------



## NYCgirl

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag in the listing seems to be an authentic Ebano Large Veneta - probably from before 2007?
> 
> The first photo in the listing is a stock photo of a Medium Veneta (you probably already knew that)




Thanks! The seller says the measurements are for the actual bag and didn't think realize there was more than one size. I think that was an accident, but I'll make sure when I receive it.


----------



## linleah

hi all

i am new to Purse Forum.

i got this Bottega veneta bag as a gift and want to know if it is real. it came in a Bottega dust bag and shopping bag. it smells like real leather but i am not sure if it is real Bottega. 

please see attached pictures.

thanks for your help!


----------



## linleah

sorry i wasnt able to add all the pictures


----------



## linleah

more pictures


----------



## V0N1B2

linleah said:


> more pictures


Nice gift.
This looks like a Nero Nappa Ayers Brick Bag.
I looks authentic, but can you please post a clearer photo (in better light) of the interior authenticity label so I can be totally sure?


----------



## linleah

thanks for your response! 
yes see attached

do you know what year and season this bag is from?

thanks,
Linda


----------



## linleah

more pictures


----------



## tennisplyr91

V0N1B2 said:


> Please ask the seller for a photo of both sides of the authenticity tag.  It may be sewn into one of the card slots?




Here





Thanks in advanced


----------



## V0N1B2

linleah said:


> thanks for your response!
> yes see attached
> 
> do you know what year and season this bag is from?
> 
> thanks,
> Linda


It's authentic, IMO
My best guess as to the year would be 2012. I know it was done for the Cruise 2011/2012 season snd was carried through to Fall/Winter 2012/2013 I think. *because it was offered in Steel, Fire, Teal...
That's the best I can do with dates/seasons, sorry.


----------



## V0N1B2

shopsforaliving said:


> Thanks so much for your expert opinion. Last question: Is it okay to ask your opinion on value? I know that it retailed in the $1,400 range, but it appears extremely rare. Given that it has not been listed on eBay during the past 6 months and also has not been seen on any of the other luxury resale sites, my thought would be that it would be at least worth original retail. That said, I am not familiar with this brands resale ability. Again, many thanks for taking time to converse with me (:


I would check with the ladies in the main BV forum re: resale values etc.  They can probably offer you more insight than me (I still have all the bags I've purchased, and have no real experience with resale).  That being said, I think some limited edition and classic bags hold their value better than seasonal styles in seasonal colours. * but not like Chanel and Hermes.


----------



## V0N1B2

tennisplyr91 said:


> Here
> 
> View attachment 3107625
> View attachment 3107626
> 
> 
> Thanks in advanced


Thanks for the additional pictures.
This looks authentic to me


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please take a look at these two. Thank you for your time. 

Bottega Veneta Ebano Intreciatto Nappa Veneta Shoulder Bag, Brand New

Seller: lillao2o4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191644737951

NWT 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Tote in Sand color

Seller: mimitaz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201394165317


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please take a look at these two. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Bottega Veneta Ebano Intreciatto Nappa Veneta Shoulder Bag, Brand New
> 
> Seller: lillao2o4
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191644737951
> 
> NWT 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Tote in Sand color
> 
> Seller: mimitaz
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201394165317


Both the Ebano Medium Veneta and the small Rete Tote in New Sand pictured in the listings appear to be authentic, IMO


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Both the Ebano Medium Veneta and the small Rete Tote in New Sand pictured in the listings appear to be authentic, IMO




Thanks.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Bottega Veneta Large Gold Cabat 

Seller: fashionphile 

URL: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-cabat-gold-89894


Comments: I think this is the men's size of the cabat. I just wanted to make sure it's real... I got it for a great price hopefully it's not too good to be true. Thank you


----------



## NYCgirl

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag in the listing seems to be an authentic Ebano Large Veneta - probably from before 2007?
> 
> The first photo in the listing is a stock photo of a Medium Veneta (you probably already knew that)




Hi there. I received the veneta today and although I think that it is authentic, I had a couple concerns, which I hoped you or someone could clear up. This would be my first veneta, so I'm not very familiar with the details.

The  weaving looks different than my other bags. I can't really explain, but does it look right?




Does the zipper pull look right for an older veneta? It does say "riri."




The pocket is canvas / cotton, but from my understanding that is normal for being older, right?




The woven strips on the edges of the bag and handle have a lighter colored fabric piece in between the leather. Maybe it's just more obvious from wear.




Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## septembersiren

this all looks normal to me
why don't you post a picture of the heat stamp and the white tag which is probably in the pocket 





NYCgirl said:


> Hi there. I received the veneta today and although I think that it is authentic, I had a couple concerns, which I hoped you or someone could clear up. This would be my first veneta, so I'm not very familiar with the details.
> 
> The  weaving looks different than my other bags. I can't really explain, but does it look right?
> 
> View attachment 3108509
> 
> 
> Does the zipper pull look right for an older veneta? It does say "riri."
> 
> View attachment 3108511
> 
> 
> The pocket is canvas / cotton, but from my understanding that is normal for being older, right?
> 
> View attachment 3108512
> 
> 
> The woven strips on the edges of the bag and handle have a lighter colored fabric piece in between the leather. Maybe it's just more obvious from wear.
> 
> View attachment 3108513
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> this all looks normal to me
> why don't you post a picture of the heat stamp and the white tag which is probably in the pocket



The original post is here, below with photos: 



NYCgirl said:


> Hi there,
> I purchased this veneta already, but if possible, can you please authenticate?
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Dark Brown Ebano Nappa Woven Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 231575778360
> Seller name or ID: vo0o0iill
> Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231575778360&globalID=EBAY-US
> Comments: thanks!







NYCgirl said:


> Hi there. I received the veneta today and although I think that it is authentic, I had a couple concerns, which I hoped you or someone could clear up. This would be my first veneta, so I'm not very familiar with the details.
> 
> The  weaving looks different than my other bags. I can't really explain, but does it look right?
> View attachment 3108509
> 
> Does the zipper pull look right for an older veneta? It does say "riri."
> View attachment 3108511
> 
> The pocket is canvas / cotton, but from my understanding that is normal for being older, right?
> View attachment 3108512
> 
> The woven strips on the edges of the bag and handle have a lighter colored fabric piece in between the leather. Maybe it's just more obvious from wear.
> View attachment 3108513
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!


Hopefully septembersiren will weigh in with her opinion as well, but I agree it's relatively normal for a bag of that age. (9-12 years old?)
I thought at first it might be stretching of the leather, but not having a Veneta of this vintage, I can't really say for certain.  I have a Veneta with something similar but it's closer to the top of the bag - near the zipper.  I would have to search out other bags from of this age and compare.
As for the zipper pull: I think it may have been replaced at one point.  The interior zipper pull looks original to me.
The interior pockets have changed so much and don't seem to be consistent among all silhouettes.  Some new bags have full suede pockets, some don't - I almost can't keep up with them.
The corners are worn and they are two pieces of leather sewn?/glued?/bonded? back to back but whether or not BV used to put something in between those layers, I'm not really sure.  Maybe septembersiren or someone with a Veneta of that vintage can let you know.  I only have two Venetas and neither of them show much wear around the perimeter of the bag.

*I've just gotten home from two days in the city so pardon my tardy reply


----------



## septembersiren

My belly is from 2010 it has a canvas lined inner pocket. My belly has a tab pull on the outside zipper. My bag is very smooshy and the fettuce look similar. The leather does stretch so the weave does look a little loose. I think it makes the bag more beautiful. Your corners on the belly you just received are better than mine. Mine are pretty worn. I would post a picture except that I have never been successful at that endeavor. I think your bag looks great and that you should relax and enjoy it


----------



## septembersiren

the lighter color you are seeing between the two pieces of leather is the back side of the leather 




septembersiren said:


> this all looks normal to me
> why don't you post a picture of the heat stamp and the white tag which is probably in the pocket


----------



## NYCgirl

septembersiren said:


> the lighter color you are seeing between the two pieces of leather is the back side of the leather







V0N1B2 said:


> The original post is here, below with photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully septembersiren will weigh in with her opinion as well, but I agree it's relatively normal for a bag of that age. (9-12 years old?)
> I thought at first it might be stretching of the leather, but not having a Veneta of this vintage, I can't really say for certain.  I have a Veneta with something similar but it's closer to the top of the bag - near the zipper.  I would have to search out other bags from of this age and compare.
> As for the zipper pull: I think it may have been replaced at one point.  The interior zipper pull looks original to me.
> The interior pockets have changed so much and don't seem to be consistent among all silhouettes.  Some new bags have full suede pockets, some don't - I almost can't keep up with them.
> The corners are worn and they are two pieces of leather sewn?/glued?/bonded? back to back but whether or not BV used to put something in between those layers, I'm not really sure.  Maybe septembersiren or someone with a Veneta of that vintage can let you know.  I only have two Venetas and neither of them show much wear around the perimeter of the bag.
> 
> *I've just gotten home from two days in the city so pardon my tardy reply




Thanks so much to both of you, for your thoughts! I feel pretty confident in it as well. I'm just always a little wary on eBay, especially being an older bag. It's incredibly broken in (which I actually wanted) and seems well loved. I'll post a reveal in the next few days!


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Bottega Veneta Large Gold Cabat
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> 
> URL: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-cabat-gold-89894
> 
> Item # 89894
> 
> Editing because some information was missed.
> 
> 
> Comments: I think this is the men's size of the cabat. I just wanted to make sure it's real... I got it for a great price hopefully it's not too good to be true. Thank you




Would appreciate if it can be authenticated.


----------



## V0N1B2

LilMissCutie said:


> Bottega Veneta Large Gold Cabat
> Seller: fashionphile
> URL: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-cabat-gold-89894
> Comments: I think this is the men's size of the cabat. I just wanted to make sure it's real... I got it for a great price hopefully it's not too good to be true. Thank you





LilMissCutie said:


> Would appreciate if it can be authenticated.


I didn't skip you but I'm not sure I can help you.
It is the large Cabat. This Gold colour was done in 2004/2005, and the authenticity tag checks out.
However, the plate on the pouch bothers me. I think the Medium Gold Cabat states "Spring 2005" and the number in the edition, so I don't know why the Large would be different.
Maybe the large Cabats in 2005 didn't have the season on them, I don't know.  The brass or silver plaques on the pouch of the Cabats don't seem consistent through the years.
*I would love to see a reference thread on just the metal plaques, just sayin'

I'm not saying this Cabat is fake, and Fashionphile is generally very good with respect to BV authentication, it's just that I can't give you a 100% yes.
It would be awesome for someone with a Cabat from this era (2005ish) to give their opinion.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## LilMissCutie

V0N1B2 said:


> I didn't skip you but I'm not sure I can help you.
> It is the large Cabat. This Gold colour was done in 2004/2005, and the authenticity tag checks out.
> However, the plate on the pouch bothers me. I think the Medium Gold Cabat states "Spring 2005" and the number in the edition, so I don't know why the Large would be different.
> Maybe the large Cabats in 2005 didn't have the season on them, I don't know.  The brass or silver plaques on the pouch of the Cabats don't seem consistent through the years.
> *I would love to see a reference thread on just the metal plaques, just sayin'
> 
> I'm not saying this Cabat is fake, and Fashionphile is generally very good with respect to BV authentication, it's just that I can't give you a 100% yes.
> It would be awesome for someone with a Cabat from this era (2005ish) to give their opinion.
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help





Hopefully someone can chime in. It would be much appreciated but thank you  So the tote itself is definitely authentic but the pouch is in question? 

I've heard that ones that aren't numbered are special order but I have no clue. I only have a couple of bottega veneta handbags....

Below is an attached pic from a bag circa 2002.


----------



## allgirl562

*Item Name:     Bottega Veneta Leather Sidebody 
 Listing number:
 Seller name or ID:   Shiningbrighter
 Working Link:           Poshmark 
 Comments:                Please authenticate. Thank you.*

*https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-All-Leather-Sidebody-Handbag-55392d9bfbf6f90f40002f84*


----------



## mzedith

Item Name: Roma
Seller name or ID: Private - Midtown Authentic in NJ 
Working Link to pictures: 
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...yfWHaBCddp3f0opAVi3oV?ref_=cd_share_link_copy

(hope this works.  I never used Amazon photo share.)

Comments:I know this is over kill on the pics. It's be forever since I purchased a bag.  I can't seem to find any zipper markings.  also, if ok, can you tell me the leather type.  I'm sure the color is Moro. 

Pic is dark, but it's dark brown.. sorry lighting is florescent.


----------



## V0N1B2

mzedith said:


> Item Name: Roma
> Seller name or ID: Private - Midtown Authentic in NJ
> Working Link to pictures:
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...yfWHaBCddp3f0opAVi3oV?ref_=cd_share_link_copy
> 
> (hope this works.  I never used Amazon photo share.)
> 
> Comments:I know this is over kill on the pics. It's be forever since I purchased a bag.  I can't seem to find any zipper markings.  also, if ok, can you tell me the leather type.  I'm sure the color is Moro.
> 
> Pic is dark, but it's dark brown.. sorry lighting is florescent.


I wasn't able to enlarge the pics from Amazon but no worries, there were no red flags. 
Lovely and authentic Moro Roma in Nappa Umbria, IMO 

*Romas of this age used plain zippers for the interior pocket


----------



## mzedith

V0N1B2 said:


> I wasn't able to enlarge the pics from Amazon but no worries, there were no red flags.
> Lovely and authentic Moro Roma in Nappa Umbria, IMO
> 
> *Romas of this age used plain zippers for the interior pocket



Thank you!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

mzedith said:


> Thank you!!!


Is the bag in your possession?
If so, can you post a pic of the heatstamp again?
I would like to see the placement of it - whether it is centered or not. 
The photo is at a funny angle and it's the only thing that throws me off a teeny bit. Everything checks out though as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mzedith

V0N1B2 said:


> Is the bag in your possession?
> If so, can you post a pic of the heatstamp again?
> I would like to see the placement of it - whether it is centered or not.
> The photo is at a funny angle and it's the only thing that throws me off a teeny bit. Everything checks out though as far as I'm concerned.



I have it.. here you go..


----------



## V0N1B2

mzedith said:


> I have it.. here you go..


Sorry, I'm at work and can't post a picture of what I mean.
Where exactly is the heatstamp? Is it closer to the top of the bag or the bottom of the leather panel, or is it right in the middle?


----------



## mzedith

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, I'm at work and can't post a picture of what I mean.
> 
> Where exactly is the heatstamp? Is it closer to the top of the bag or the bottom of the leather panel, or is it right in the middle?




 It's in the middle. I will post a pic tomorrow when I have better light


----------



## mzedith

Io hope I get this right.


----------



## mzedith

Looks like closer  to the bottom


----------



## V0N1B2

mzedith said:


> Looks like closer  to the bottom


Thanks mzedith 
Sorry to make you post all those pics, but I wanted to triple check the placement of the heatstamp.  I knew from memory that all of my Romas have it centered squarely in the middle and I wanted to make sure there are other (authentic) Romas with the heatstamp placed where yours is.  So, we're good! Enjoy your gorgeous new Roma


----------



## mzedith

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks mzedith
> Sorry to make you post all those pics, but I wanted to triple check the placement of the heatstamp.  I knew from memory that all of my Romas have it centered squarely in the middle and I wanted to make sure there are other (authentic) Romas with the heatstamp placed where yours is.  So, we're good! Enjoy your gorgeous new Roma



thank you!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

May I ask for your help to authenticate this cabat?  I welcome any information on the color and the production year.  Thanks.

Bottega Veneta Cabat Dark Green Tote Bag Limited Edition Number 172 Of 500
Seller: ldk1487
Item number: 161807454925
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161807454925


----------



## allgirl562

*Item Name:                          Bottega Veneta Crossbody Shoulder bag
 Seller name or ID:                Jaylene'ts Clost on Poshmark     
 Working Link to pictures:      https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-All-Leather-Sidebody-Handbag-55392d9bfbf6f90f40002f84
 Comments:                                Please help me authenticate this bag.*

*Thank you very much.*


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'm learning about cabats these days and would like to know if this one is authentic.  Thanks.

Authentic Black Suede Bottega Veneta Cabat shoulder bag Limited Edition
Seller: soloage
Item number:121746335668
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121746335668


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> May I ask for your help to authenticate this cabat?  I welcome any information on the color and the production year.  Thanks.
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Dark Green Tote Bag Limited Edition Number 172 Of 500



Uh oh.... Is the cabat tempting you?  Ask for a photo of the other side of the serial tag.  I think this one is a bit older and we can determine the season, skin and color. For some reason I am thinking it is calf and not nappa.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Uh oh.... Is the cabat tempting you?  Ask for a photo of the other side of the serial tag.  I think this one is a bit older and we can determine the season, skin and color. For some reason I am thinking it is calf and not nappa.



I'm still not 100% sure about the style.  I fell in love with my Argento rete and the tourmaline ayers tote so I'm exploring new possibilities...  This green is definitely tempting though.


----------



## allgirl562

Wow I like the way I get a response. Thanks so much!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

The ladies who are generously sharing their expertise here are volunteers. They have their own obligations off the forum and have never promised to respond to every single request and let alone turnaround time.  

Maybe it's just me but if my request hasn't got any response for days, I would start thinking if they are doing alright in real life.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm learning about cabats these days and would like to know if this one is authentic.  Thanks.
> 
> Authentic Black Suede Bottega Veneta Cabat shoulder bag Limited Edition
> Seller: soloage
> Item number:121746335668
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121746335668



All signs point to bring authentic.  Since you have an established relationship with your SA, perhaps you could give them the serial number to confirm the style and color.

By the way, this seller also sells on Malleries and this bag is listed there.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> All signs point to bring authentic.  Since you have an established relationship with your SA, perhaps you could give them the serial number to confirm the style and color.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, this seller also sells on Malleries and this bag is listed there.




Thanks. 

Do you think this is more on the dressy side or more a versatile black tote?


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm learning about cabats these days and would like to know if this one is authentic.  Thanks.
> 
> Authentic Black Suede Bottega Veneta Cabat shoulder bag Limited Edition
> Seller: soloage
> Item number:121746335668
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121746335668





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you think this is more on the dressy side or more a versatile black tote?



I think the Cabat has a more relaxed vibe than the Rete tote, for example.  I think it's the handles.  This particular treatment dresses it up but your Ayers combo will probably still look dressier.  The good news is the boutiques tend to hold on to their Cabats so you may be able to try on a range of treatments and get a sense of the look and feel.


----------



## V0N1B2

allgirl562 said:


> *Item Name:     Bottega Veneta Leather Sidebody
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:   Shiningbrighter
> Working Link:           Poshmark
> Comments:                Please authenticate. Thank you.*
> 
> *https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-All-Leather-Sidebody-Handbag-55392d9bfbf6f90f40002f84*





allgirl562 said:


> *Item Name:                          Bottega Veneta Crossbody Shoulder bag
> Seller name or ID:                Jaylene'ts Clost on Poshmark
> Working Link to pictures:      https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-All-Leather-Sidebody-Handbag-55392d9bfbf6f90f40002f84
> Comments:                                Please help me authenticate this bag.*
> 
> *Thank you very much.*





allgirl562 said:


> Wow I like the way I get a response. Thanks so much!


I don't authenticate vintage - I'm not familiar enough with it so I prefer not to give an opinion.
However, this bag is currently offered on eBay for a starting bid of $59.00 
I will say that the seller has not provided the necessary photos to authenticate, but I can see the authenticity tag poking out in one of the photos which looks relatively promising, so if she can photograph it, hopefully someone better versed in vintage can help you.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> I think the Cabat has a more relaxed vibe than the Rete tote, for example.  I think it's the handles.  This particular treatment dresses it up but your Ayers combo will probably still look dressier.  The good news is the boutiques tend to hold on to their Cabats so you may be able to try on a range of treatments and get a sense of the look and feel.



I somehow see this Nero Velours working with my Brit Rock theme.  Weird, I know


----------



## loveseptember

Item Name:  100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Campana Hobo Nero Black
Listing number: 351449915838
Seller name or ID: hauteandswagger
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Nappa-Intrecciato-Campana-Hobo-Nero-Black-/351449915838
Comments: All the pictures I've seen of Campana don't have the middle seam like in the listing.  Is this an older style or just fake?


----------



## grietje

loveseptember said:


> Item Name:  100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Campana Hobo Nero Black
> Listing number: 351449915838
> Seller name or ID: hauteandswagger
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Nappa-Intrecciato-Campana-Hobo-Nero-Black-/351449915838
> Comments: All the pictures I've seen of Campana don't have the middle seam like in the listing.  Is this an older style or just fake?



The seller just has the style wrong.  I believe this is referred to as the Ball bag.  Or is it the Pyrmaid?  Von will chime in shortly on which one it is  If you search the forum for these two names, you'll see examples.


----------



## V0N1B2

loveseptember said:


> Item Name:  100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Campana Hobo Nero Black
> Listing number: 351449915838
> Seller name or ID: hauteandswagger
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Nappa-Intrecciato-Campana-Hobo-Nero-Black-/351449915838
> Comments: All the pictures I've seen of Campana don't have the middle seam like in the listing.  Is this an older style or just fake?


See below post from July 3rd.   Same bag I think.  Seller didn't include a photo of the authenticity tag but if it matches, my answer is the same.  I don't know what Modern Leather charges but it would bring the bag back to a really nice condition (especially with the new lining) 



V0N1B2 said:


> Your seller listed the bag as a Campana, when it is in fact a Ball.  It is, if not ten years old, then pretty close to it.  They stopped making this style and switched to the new style Ball in 2007. *before switching yet again in 2009 to the third incarnation.
> There have been three variations of the Ball and I think this one is the original.
> It is definitely well-used but it is authentic.
> Since the interior lining has been replaced, why don't you contact Modern Leather in New York and ask them for a quote to restore it back to it's former glory?
> Modern Leather:
> (212) 279-3263
> modernlea@aol.com


----------



## offleash

Authentication request - TIA 
Ebay - ferro Sloane
Seller: wiz213

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...BO-BAG-MINT-/161810530990?hash=item25aca8c2ae


----------



## V0N1B2

offleash said:


> Authentication request - TIA
> Ebay - ferro Sloane
> Seller: wiz213
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...BO-BAG-MINT-/161810530990?hash=item25aca8c2ae


It would be nice to see the other side of the authenticity tag to confirm, but I don't see any red flags.  Maybe you can ask the seller for a photo of that so we can be sure


----------



## offleash

I hope this works.  Thanks so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

offleash said:


> I hope this works.  Thanks so much!


Hmpf.  That's a crappy picture 
Do you think the seller would send a larger photo?  I know there is only a day and a bit left in the listing.  If you win the auction, post a clearer and larger picture and I can confirm it.  No other details about the bag are throwing me off, so I'm inclined to say authentic but a better picture would help.


----------



## offleash

The seller added the picture to the list now and it's definitely bigger.  Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

offleash said:


> The seller added the picture to the list now and it's definitely bigger.  Thank you so much!


Yay! Success! 
It looks great.  Good Luck!


----------



## offleash

V0N1B2 said:


> Yay! Success!
> It looks great.  Good Luck!


Thank you, VON1B2!  I'm in love with Ferro, and I'm just trying to decide if I want the sloane.


----------



## zhulian612

Hi there,

Can anyone please help me to check the authenticity of this BV bag?
I recently bought it from online, just want to make sure I've got a authentic bag.

https://goo.gl/photos/QEQGCqQfSvtfPJqx5

thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

zhulian612 said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone please help me to check the authenticity of this BV bag?
> I recently bought it from online, just want to make sure I've got a authentic bag.
> https://goo.gl/photos/QEQGCqQfSvtfPJqx5
> thank you in advance!


Welcome to TPF 
Can you please post a picture of both sides of the authenticity tag? 
It will be sewn into the right side of the interior zippered pocket.


----------



## zhulian612

V0N1B2 said:


> Welcome to TPF
> Can you please post a picture of both sides of the authenticity tag?
> It will be sewn into the right side of the interior zippered pocket.


Hi V0N1B2, thanks for your reply. I have uploaded those tag photos.

link is: https://goo.gl/photos/C9dW7sM8W98unLrN6


----------



## V0N1B2

zhulian612 said:


> Hi V0N1B2, thanks for your reply. I have uploaded those tag photos.
> 
> link is: https://goo.gl/photos/C9dW7sM8W98unLrN6


Thank you.  This looks authentic to me.  
Colour is most likely New Chartreuse from Pre-Fall 2014, I think?


----------



## buonobi

Item Name: Hobo Leather with Intrecciato Detail Medium
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: Trendlee
Working Link: http://www.trendlee.com/products/ha...o-leather-with-intrecciato-detail-medium28999
Comments: I bought these at trendlee, and haven't shipped yet. Would you please help me to authentic this bag for me? Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## travelluver

Hi VON1B2 - sorry for the late request- I just came across this- hope there are enough pics to authenticate- TIA for your time and expertise!
Seller-elclcp
Item - 271972575411
My apologies for not posting entire working eBay link- I can't seem to paste the info correctly-


----------



## V0N1B2

travelluver said:


> Hi VON1B2 - sorry for the late request- I just came across this- hope there are enough pics to authenticate- TIA for your time and expertise!
> Seller-elclcp
> Item - 271972575411
> My apologies for not posting entire working eBay link- I can't seem to paste the info correctly-


Gorgeous!  Not sure if it had an official name, but I think it may have been from Resort 2007? Colour is Ottone if you didn't already now - and authentic 
If interested, you will find pics of this bag in the reference library. I can't remember which thread, but I know for sure I've seen it in there.


----------



## V0N1B2

buonobi said:


> Item Name: Hobo Leather with Intrecciato Detail Medium
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: Trendlee
> Working Link: http://www.trendlee.com/products/ha...o-leather-with-intrecciato-detail-medium28999
> Comments: I bought these at trendlee, and haven't shipped yet. Would you please help me to authentic this bag for me? Thank you very much!!!!!!


I've never seen this style before.  Of course that doesn't mean anything - I haven't seen every single BV ever released in the last ten years. It's possible this could have been released for an overseas market only.
It almost looks like a cross between the original Ball and a Campana.  It appears to be authentic, and although a pic of the heat stamp would be nice, I see no red flags otherwise.
BTW: seller has it listed as Black, but it is in fact, Matita.


----------



## travelluver

V0N1B2 said:


> Gorgeous!  Not sure if it had an official name, but I think it may have been from Resort 2007? Colour is Ottone if you didn't already now - and authentic
> If interested, you will find pics of this bag in the reference library. I can't remember which thread, but I know for sure I've seen it in there.



Many thanks!  The listing ended - it's now relisted and I will watch- I can't go much higher than the opening bid- I just bought a metallic from fashionphile - the corners are a bit more worn than I would like but still in nice condition - do you authenticate items from them already purchase?  I just received it a few days ago and have not yet removed the return tag-


----------



## V0N1B2

travelluver said:


> Many thanks!  The listing ended - it's now relisted and I will watch- I can't go much higher than the opening bid- I just bought a metallic from fashionphile - the corners are a bit more worn than I would like but still in nice condition - do you authenticate items from them already purchase?  I just received it a few days ago and have not yet removed the return tag-


Personally, I'll authenticate anything.  Something is either fake or authentic - it shouldn't matter whether or not it sold a week ago or was just listed today.  In fact, I think it's better to authenticate items already in your posession, that way you can take the necessary pictures and don't have to worry about stolen photos etc.  That being said, I would trust the authenticity crew at Fashionphile, but its always good to double check.  I have yet to see a fake BV on their site but there's a first time for everything.


----------



## travelluver

V0N1B2 said:


> Personally, I'll authenticate anything.  Something is either fake or authentic - it shouldn't matter whether or not it sold a week ago or was just listed today.  In fact, I think it's better to authenticate items already in your posession, that way you can take the necessary pictures and don't have to worry about stolen photos etc.  That being said, I would trust the authenticity crew at Fashionphile, but its always good to double check.  I have yet to see a fake BV on their site but there's a first time for everything.



Great, and thank you so much for your kind offer- I am pretty much a dunce when it comes to the computer so I am trying to find a way to get the fashionphile link to you- I purchased a fortune cookie in copper- I liked it because it isn't a style you see coming and going-


----------



## buonobi

V0N1B2 said:


> I've never seen this style before.  Of course that doesn't mean anything - I haven't seen every single BV ever released in the last ten years. It's possible this could have been released for an overseas market only.
> It almost looks like a cross between the original Ball and a Campana.  It appears to be authentic, and although a pic of the heat stamp would be nice, I see no red flags otherwise.
> BTW: seller has it listed as Black, but it is in fact, Matita.



Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I thought it is black but Matita should be fine too...
I hope they could ship faster 
Could I post the heat stamp to you after received it? thx


----------



## buonobi

V0N1B2 said:


> Personally, I'll authenticate anything.  Something is either fake or authentic - it shouldn't matter whether or not it sold a week ago or was just listed today.  In fact, I think it's better to authenticate items already in your posession, that way you can take the necessary pictures and don't have to worry about stolen photos etc.  That being said, I would trust the authenticity crew at Fashionphile, but its always good to double check.  I have yet to see a fake BV on their site but there's a first time for everything.



This is so sweet.
Some authentic forum here, they said they won't authentic any purchased item.
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## V0N1B2

buonobi said:


> Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I thought it is black but Matita should be fine too...
> I hope they could ship faster
> Could I post the heat stamp to you after received it? thx


That would be awesome.  
There have been a few incarnations of Matita - some dark, some light - so it may appear Black in some lights and a Dark Charcoal in others.
I will try to search out some info on this style as well because as mentioned in my earlier post, I haven't seen it before.  It's quite different, I like the integrated shoulder strap.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear authenticators, appreciate your expertise for this little bag. I was unable to have a picture of the serial number prior to purchase as the website did not post it. The weblink is also invalid at this point of time as this website operates akin to timed sales events. The bag is now in my possession and I can definitey post any other pictures that is required.

Name of item: Small Iron Bag in Mallow
Seller: www.reebonz.com

Once again, thank you for your time and assistance.


----------



## septembersiren

authentic 





frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear authenticators, appreciate your expertise for this little bag. I was unable to have a picture of the serial number prior to purchase as the website did not post it. The weblink is also invalid at this point of time as this website operates akin to timed sales events. The bag is now in my possession and I can definitey post any other pictures that is required.
> 
> Name of item: Small Iron Bag in Mallow
> Seller: www.reebonz.com
> 
> Once again, thank you for your time and assistance.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> authentic



Thank you! It is my first time buying  from this site. Very glad it turned out fine.


----------



## buonobi

---removed---


----------



## buonobi

hi all
I just received my preloved bv hobo from Trendlee.

They also gave me a copy of authentication from authenticfirst!!

i'm so impressed as they did not state on the listing.


----------



## buonobi

V0N1B2 said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> There have been a few incarnations of Matita - some dark, some light - so it may appear Black in some lights and a Dark Charcoal in others.
> 
> I will try to search out some info on this style as well because as mentioned in my earlier post, I haven't seen it before.  It's quite different, I like the integrated shoulder strap.






this is the heat stamp. Please check. thanks a lot!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3128529
> 
> 
> this is the heat stamp. Please check. thanks a lot!!!


My opinion is the same - I still believe it's authentic,
Thanks for the additional photo.  It looks like it's in nice condition too.


----------



## buonobi

V0N1B2 said:


> My opinion is the same - I still believe it's authentic,
> Thanks for the additional photo.  It looks like it's in nice condition too.



Thank you so much!! I love it, so roomy,,,Thx^^


----------



## ADM90

Item Name: Bottega Veneta python knot clutch
Seller name or ID: Nicolinejensen87
Working Link:  http://m.trendsales.dk/listing/details/45532536
Comments: Please help me with this bag, thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

ADM90 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta python knot clutch
> Seller name or ID: Nicolinejensen87
> Working Link:  http://m.trendsales.dk/listing/details/45532536
> Comments: Please help me with this bag, thank you


Need pictures of the inside (heat stamp), the knot clasp, the writing on the end of the knot clasp, both front and back of the clutch as well as both sides.  I think the first post might have details re: photos needed.  Knot clutches are very hard to authenticate, IMO.  They are very well faked unfortunately. (Even Python and other exotics, believe it or not)


----------



## ADM90

V0N1B2 said:


> Need pictures of the inside (heat stamp), the knot clasp, the writing on the end of the knot clasp, both front and back of the clutch as well as both sides.  I think the first post might have details re: photos needed.  Knot clutches are very hard to authenticate, IMO.  They are very well faked unfortunately. (Even Python and other exotics, believe it or not)



Hello, thank you for the help. I have some more pictures of the clutch from seller hope this help


----------



## ADM90

ADM90 said:


> Hello, thank you for the help. I have some more pictures of the clutch from seller hope this help



Some more pictures


----------



## ADM90

I had some problems by uploading the pictures but I have these ones


----------



## V0N1B2

ADM90 said:


> Hello, thank you for the help. I have some more pictures of the clutch from seller hope this help


Thank you.
This knot is not authentic, IMO.  I'm sorry


----------



## britania

Hello, could someone please help me to authenticate this Bottega Veneta Intrecciato small cross body bag. It is vintage and used.


----------



## V0N1B2

britania said:


> Hello, could someone please help me to authenticate this Bottega Veneta Intrecciato small cross body bag. It is vintage and used.


I don't really do vintage BV but if you can post a few more pictures, someone else might be able to help you.  Is there an authenticity tag sewn into the interior pocket of the bag?  It might be brown and white with two lines of numbers on the back, or it could be multi-coloured.  Could you also post a close-up of the metal plaque please.
Thanks!


----------



## Veekik

Hello, I am new here and need help authenticate this BV bag.
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Handbag in Dark Grey Woven Lambskin (size 29*18*8)
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: ig: thetreasurebox1
Working Link: 

https://m.facebook.com/berbenjamongkol/albums/1631892120384220/

https://instagram.com/p/7puvY6DZ58/

Comments: I bought it recently but not sure if it's authentic. The seller suggests that I ask for help in this forum. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

Veekik said:


> Hello, I am new here and need help authenticate this BV bag.
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Handbag in Dark Grey Woven Lambskin (size 29*18*8)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: ig: thetreasurebox1
> Working Link:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/berbenjamongkol/albums/1631892120384220/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/7puvY6DZ58/
> 
> Comments: I bought it recently but not sure if it's authentic. The seller suggests that I ask for help in this forum. Thank you very much in advance.


I am not on Facebook or Instagram so I'm unable to help.  Can you post the pictures here (pics need in the first post of this thread)?  If not, maybe one of the other ladies can log into Facebook or Imstagram and give you some help.


----------



## Veekik




----------



## Veekik




----------



## Veekik




----------



## Veekik

V0N1B2 said:


> I am not on Facebook or Instagram so I'm unable to help.  Can you post the pictures here (pics need in the first post of this thread)?  If not, maybe one of the other ladies can log into Facebook or Imstagram and give you some help.



Just posted pictures here again. Hope they look ok to you. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## britania

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't really do vintage BV but if you can post a few more pictures, someone else might be able to help you.  Is there an authenticity tag sewn into the interior pocket of the bag?  It might be brown and white with two lines of numbers on the back, or it could be multi-coloured.  Could you also post a close-up of the metal plaque please.
> Thanks!


Hi, I am new here, could you please tell me how do I post more pictures? Do I reply to you directly or do I have to start a new post with more pictures? Thank You!


----------



## britania

Posting more photos


----------



## LVmumof3

Pls help authenticate this Bottega Nodini bag i just purchased from online store


----------



## LVmumof3

Hi, here i add more picture for details. Hope thats enough for your authentication.
Thanks for yr help.


----------



## V0N1B2

Veekik said:


> .


Sorry for the late reply, I had hoped someone more knowledgeable with older BV could help you.  I dont like to give opinions on older/vintage/late 90s- early 00s bags but nothing is sending up any red flags.  All the usual markers seem to be consistent with authentic Bottega Veneta.


----------



## V0N1B2

britania said:


> Hi, I am new here, could you please tell me how do I post more pictures? Do I reply to you directly or do I have to start a new post with more pictures? Thank You!


I'm on my iPad and have trouble linking stuff, but check out the Feedback Dropbox subforum and there is a sticky at the top that says "posting photos" I think.
Did you find a tag inside the zippered pocket of the bag?


----------



## V0N1B2

LVmumof3 said:


> Pls help authenticate this Bottega Nodini bag i just purchased from online store


This appears to be authentic. 
Not sure on the colour.  Did Rebonz provide you with that?


----------



## LVmumof3

Thanks ! Reebonz didnt state the name of the color.
I surveyed online looks similar to menthe color. What do u think ?


----------



## V0N1B2

LVmumof3 said:


> Thanks ! Reebonz didnt state the name of the color.
> I surveyed online looks similar to menthe color. What do u think ?


I don't think it's Menthe. Your bag has the newer style heat stamp and zipper detailing that was done after Menthe came out (unless they carried it over from a previous season, I'm not sure).  I will try to have a look later and see what greens were offered since that changeover. 
That being said, when it comes to BV, anything is possible


----------



## LVmumof3

Today is public holiday in Singapore. I will try to call Reebons tomorrow see if they can provide color name.
But i did another browse again... what about Kelly green ?


----------



## LVmumof3

Reebonz replied said is Kelly Green.


----------



## GoStanford

I apologize for the limited number of pictures.  This is a Nero Belly Veneta I ordered from MyHabit.  I have never seen an "X" at the end of a BV serial number and I was wondering if this looks OK.  I have seen similar serial numbers starting in B and ending in Y so I thought they could be going in alphabetical order.


----------



## Veekik

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I had hoped someone more knowledgeable with older BV could help you.  I dont like to give opinions on older/vintage/late 90s- early 00s bags but nothing is sending up any red flags.  All the usual markers seem to be consistent with authentic Bottega Veneta.



Thank you very much for your reply and comment. Good to hear that there is no red flag ;-D


----------



## hannyd168

Item Name: BV

Listing number:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331660749080?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller name or ID: Seller information
daisyfashion (1040 )
100% Positive feedback

Working Link: n/a

Comments: Hello BV expert ladies, wonder if this is authentic (looks kind of old but it is simple style I like). The lining is not suede like textile?. Btw, because the auction almost end when requested so I just got the bag anyway, I hope this bag is authentic. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## GoStanford

GoStanford said:


> I apologize for the limited number of pictures.  This is a Nero Belly Veneta I ordered from MyHabit.  I have never seen an "X" at the end of a BV serial number and I was wondering if this looks OK.  I have seen similar serial numbers starting in B and ending in Y so I thought they could be going in alphabetical order.



I can't tell how to delete my original post, but please disregard this request.  I am returning the bag, so at this point the authentication is only for curiosity, and I would rather have you focus your efforts on new requests!  Have a good weekend.


----------



## hannyd168

GoStanford said:


> I can't tell how to delete my original post, but please disregard this request.  I am returning the bag, so at this point the authentication is only for curiosity, and I would rather have you focus your efforts on new requests!  Have a good weekend.


This  bag look authentic from the pictures, however you could tell more with touching (authentic soft leather flexible), I have only around 10 BV, so I am not an expert myself, looking at this bag is appear to be authentic. Also, there is someone posted similar certificate authenticity with this bag that you probably want to check this out. Just for learning knowledge share. http://www.ebay.com/itm/8437-NEW-BO...-TOP-HANDLE-/351496257979?hash=item51d6cf41bb


----------



## Baghera

Please authenticate this eBay find:

Item name:  NWT Bottega Veneta Indigo Blue & Black Mini Ponza Large Veneta
Seller:  bvbags
Item no:  201439051291
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...arge-Veneta-/201439051291?hash=item2ee6b3fe1b
Comments:  It is a good price for a new BV and the auction ends soon so I hope someone will authenticate soon.  Thank you.


----------



## aberrier

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brera Ombre Bag
Listing number:  231703168754
Seller name or ID: planejane13
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231703168754?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Authentic?  Thank you!
*


----------



## V0N1B2

hannyd168 said:


> Item Name: BV
> 
> Listing number:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331660749080?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller name or ID: Seller information
> daisyfashion (1040 )
> 100% Positive feedback
> 
> Working Link: n/a
> 
> Comments: Hello BV expert ladies, wonder if this is authentic (looks kind of old but it is simple style I like). The lining is not suede like textile?. Btw, because the auction almost end when requested so I just got the bag anyway, I hope this bag is authentic. Many thanks in advance.


Sorry for the late reply.
The photo of the heatstamp is missing (or it may be there but is so faint I can't make it out), but nothing screaming fake to me.  It looks like an authentic Ebano shoulder bag in Cervo leather. It's older - maybe before 2006ish? I can't say for sure.  Some bags have fabric interiors, mostly men's bags and some made for outlet bags.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> I can't tell how to delete my original post, but please disregard this request.  I am returning the bag, so at this point the authentication is only for curiosity, and I would rather have you focus your efforts on new requests!  Have a good weekend.


Sorry for the late reply.  I've seen the new style tags with all kinds of letters as the last digit.  I don't think they're in any kind of order.  I wish they meant something, but they don't. Not to us, at least.


----------



## V0N1B2

Baghera said:


> Please authenticate this eBay find:
> 
> Item name:  NWT Bottega Veneta Indigo Blue & Black Mini Ponza Large Veneta
> Seller:  bvbags
> Item no:  201439051291
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...arge-Veneta-/201439051291?hash=item2ee6b3fe1b
> Comments:  It is a good price for a new BV and the auction ends soon so I hope someone will authenticate soon.  Thank you.


I see it's been relisted so you're in luck if you still want this bag.
It's authentic 
Price is very subjective, but I think any new (and in good condition) Bottega under $1000 is a good buy, but that's just me.


----------



## V0N1B2

aberrier said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brera Ombre Bag
> Listing number:  231703168754
> Seller name or ID: planejane13
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231703168754?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Authentic?  Thank you!
> *


Oooh yum! I love the Brera Bag.
This is authentic, IMO


----------



## aberrier

V0N1B2 said:


> Oooh yum! I love the Brera Bag.
> This is authentic, IMO


I think it is gorgeous!  Thank you!


----------



## Baghera

V0N1B2 said:


> I see it's been relisted so you're in luck if you still want this bag.
> It's authentic
> Price is very subjective, but I think any new (and in good condition) Bottega under $1000 is a good buy, but that's just me.


Thank you.  I'll wait if it will get discounted again.  The relisted price is a bit higher than when I saw it yesterday.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Baghera said:


> Thank you.  I'll wait if it will get discounted again.  The relisted price is a bit higher than when I saw it yesterday.




This seller lists this bag on Malleries too and I think it's cheaper over there, probably due to the lower fee there.


----------



## hannyd168

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> The photo of the heatstamp is missing (or it may be there but is so faint I can't make it out), but nothing screaming fake to me.  It looks like an authentic Ebano shoulder bag in Cervo leather. It's older - maybe before 2006ish? I can't say for sure.  Some bags have fabric interiors, mostly men's bags and some made for outlet bags.



V0N1B2, Yes you are right... the heatstamp is there my heart was dropped when I received the bag, it was so soft... signed of authentic and I keep on looking before I complaint, couldn't find it (dirty conditions) so it was not clearly visible. I went to my cobbler the next day asking him He said if this is fake has to be a superb fake because this leather is expensive pebble. He taught me how to clean the bag, because I am afraid making mistake considering not familiar with leather tanning processed. When I wiped the center inside the bag during cleaning, I found the heatstamp there. Thank YOU so MUCH dear you are amazing


----------



## tianayubi

Hi good afternoon. I'd love to ask a favor to authenticate the clutch.
Item name: bottega veneta multicolor coassalie
Seller name:-
Attached the picture for authentication purpose. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## tianayubi

Pict 2


----------



## tianayubi

Pict 3


----------



## tianayubi

Picture 4


----------



## tianayubi

Sorry I failed to upload the picture


----------



## tianayubi

Pict 5


----------



## V0N1B2

tianayubi said:


> Hi good afternoon. I'd love to ask a favor to authenticate the clutch.
> Item name: bottega veneta multicolor coassalie
> Seller name:-
> Attached the picture for authentication purpose. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you and have a wonderful weekend.


I prefer not to give opinions on Knots. I'm not not familiar enough with them (unless it's a very obvious fake). 
The one small thing throwing me off with this one is the heatstamp - or rather heat stamps (plural).
Hopefully someone here can help, but if not, maybe consider one of the paid authentication services. I have never used one, but I hear good things (other than them being really slow) about authenticate4u.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## tianayubi

Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it. I'll get it authenticated. I hope it's authentic but if it's not, perhaps I won't be too upset since I got very good deal. &#128522;


----------



## PushpaYoga

Hello! Please authenticate this metallic BV Cabat for me. Thank you!

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Caba PM Tote Bag Intrecciato Bronze 
Seller name or ID: elady.com
Working Link to pictures: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=38155


----------



## travelluver

Please forgive my ignorance of this brand in evening bags but can someone take a look and advise?
The seller said there is no sort of authentication/serial tag - she said it was new but then said it was a retired piece so I am not sure - TIA!
Seller - ninastreaker
Item - Brand New Bottega Veneta Black Satin Woven Evening Clutch with Black Tassel
Item # 231710726879
I am sorry my computer is not allowing me to cut and paste the link - it what I sent sufficient?


----------



## V0N1B2

PushpaYoga said:


> Hello! Please authenticate this metallic BV Cabat for me. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Caba PM Tote Bag Intrecciato Bronze
> Seller name or ID: elady.com
> Working Link to pictures: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=38155


Please ask eLady to provide a better, clear and closeup photo of the metal plaque on the Cabat.  Also, the authenticity tag - a better photo of that as well.  I can't enlarge the photos on her site.  If the bag is on eBay, there might be enlargeable pictures, I'm not sure, I didn't look for it there. I know it might be difficult because I think the tag is sewn tight into the seam, but it would be helpful.
Nothing is screaming fake to me but it would be nice to see those details before giving an opinion.


----------



## V0N1B2

travelluver said:


> Please forgive my ignorance of this brand in evening bags but can someone take a look and advise?
> The seller said there is no sort of authentication/serial tag - she said it was new but then said it was a retired piece so I am not sure - TIA!
> Seller - ninastreaker
> Item - Brand New Bottega Veneta Black Satin Woven Evening Clutch with Black Tassel
> Item # 231710726879
> I am sorry my computer is not allowing me to cut and paste the link - it what I sent sufficient?


Vintage is not my forte. The listing has ended, did you buy it?
I know a bag that looked a lot like this was made by BV, with the tassel and the lucite clasp etc. but unfortunately I can't give give you an informed opinion of authenticity. Sorry.
Hopefully someone with more knowledge of older knots can chime in.


----------



## PushpaYoga

V0N1B2 said:


> Please ask eLady to provide a better, clear and closeup photo of the metal plaque on the Cabat.  Also, the authenticity tag - a better photo of that as well.  I can't enlarge the photos on her site.  If the bag is on eBay, there might be enlargeable pictures, I'm not sure, I didn't look for it there. I know it might be difficult because I think the tag is sewn tight into the seam, but it would be helpful.
> Nothing is screaming fake to me but it would be nice to see those details before giving an opinion.


Thanks! I will ask her and get back to you.


----------



## travelluver

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forte. The listing has ended, did you buy it?
> I know a bag that looked a lot like this was made by BV, with the tassel and the lucite clasp etc. but unfortunately I can't give give you an informed opinion of authenticity. Sorry.
> Hopefully someone with more knowledge of older knots can chime in.



I was not the buyer, thanks for your reply-


----------



## virgo7861

hello,

would someone please authenticate these 2 items.. thank you

Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nero Black Leather w/Gold Chain Intrecciato Nappa Purse
Listing number: 331658343384
Seller name or ID: sf_kodiak 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...Nappa-Purse-/331658343384?hash=item4d3860b3d8

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO SHOULDER BAG GRAY FUR ITALY VINTAGE RB1301m
Listing number: 131610068009
Seller name or ID: rba_japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...AGE-RB1301m-/131610068009?hash=item1ea4924429


----------



## algaKG

Hello! I apologize if I am breaking the protocol. This is my first post on this website, and I would very much appreciate any help with authenticating the small BV purse I have recently purchased on eBay (I am also new to eBay). Thank you!

Item name: Vintage Bottega Veneta Taupe Brown Woven Leather Shoulder Purse
Listing item (on eBay): 281812353149
Seller name: bruucebuffdb2o
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bot...00FWAgePk%2BoAfNxyW6Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Again, thank you for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

algaKG said:


> Hello! I apologize if I am breaking the protocol. This is my first post on this website, and I would very much appreciate any help with authenticating the small BV purse I have recently purchased on eBay (I am also new to eBay). Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Vintage Bottega Veneta Taupe Brown Woven Leather Shoulder Purse
> Listing item (on eBay): 281812353149
> Seller name: bruucebuffdb2o
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bot...00FWAgePk%2BoAfNxyW6Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Again, thank you for your help!


I don't really authenticate vintage because I don't have a lot of experience with it. 
The bag does look consistent with Bottega Veneta of this vintage, though.  Quality of stitching, lining of interior pocket, type of metal plaque.  I couldn't tell if there was an authenticity tag sewn into the pocket, but some of the older bags didn't even have them.  Also, some sellers don't include them in the listing because I guess they don't think it's important.
The listing has ended - did you buy the bag?  If so, please post a few more pictures when it arrives and hopefully someone better versed in bags of this vintage can help you.


----------



## V0N1B2

virgo7861 said:


> hello,
> 
> would someone please authenticate these 2 items.. thank you
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nero Black Leather w/Gold Chain Intrecciato Nappa Purse
> Listing number: 331658343384
> Seller name or ID: sf_kodiak
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...Nappa-Purse-/331658343384?hash=item4d3860b3d8
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO SHOULDER BAG GRAY FUR ITALY VINTAGE RB1301m
> Listing number: 131610068009
> Seller name or ID: rba_japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...AGE-RB1301m-/131610068009?hash=item1ea4924429


As mentioned in previous posts, vintage bags are not my forte, but neither of those are sending up any giant red flags for me.
I have no reason to think either of these bags are not authentic, in my opinion. :flowers;
The pony hair one certainly is different!


----------



## algaKG

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't really authenticate vintage because I don't have a lot of experience with it.
> The bag does look consistent with Bottega Veneta of this vintage, though.  Quality of stitching, lining of interior pocket, type of metal plaque.  I couldn't tell if there was an authenticity tag sewn into the pocket, but some of the older bags didn't even have them.  Also, some sellers don't include them in the listing because I guess they don't think it's important.
> The listing has ended - did you buy the bag?  If so, please post a few more pictures when it arrives and hopefully someone better versed in bags of this vintage can help you.


To be honest, I didn't think anyone would respond.., hence, thank you so much for replying to my post. I will post more pictures later. (I purchased the purse a few days ago and it has already arrived.) Have a wonderful day!


----------



## virgo7861

V0N1B2 said:


> As mentioned in previous posts, vintage bags are not my forte, but neither of those are sending up any giant red flags for me.
> I have no reason to think either of these bags are not authentic, in my opinion. :flowers;
> The pony hair one certainly is different!



thank you for looking at them anyway.


----------



## travelluver

virgo7861 said:


> hello,
> 
> would someone please authenticate these 2 items.. thank you
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nero Black Leather w/Gold Chain Intrecciato Nappa Purse
> Listing number: 331658343384
> Seller name or ID: sf_kodiak
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...Nappa-Purse-/331658343384?hash=item4d3860b3d8
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO SHOULDER BAG GRAY FUR ITALY VINTAGE RB1301m
> Listing number: 131610068009
> Seller name or ID: rba_japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...AGE-RB1301m-/131610068009?hash=item1ea4924429



How funny Virgo, I looked at these two, too!


----------



## carterg

so nice


----------



## Jinsun

Listing number 181899870659
Seller roon246


Thank you
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181899870659

AUTHENTIC GORGEOUS BOTTEGA VENETA SAND CERVO HOBO EXCELLENT!  $1680.00


----------



## V0N1B2

Jinsun said:


> Listing number 181899870659
> Seller roon246
> Thank you
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/181899870659
> AUTHENTIC GORGEOUS BOTTEGA VENETA SAND CERVO HOBO EXCELLENT!  $1680.00


I don't see any red flags, but the seller didn't include a photo of the other side of the authenticity tag, or the heatstamp which would be nice.  (unless I missed it?)
I'm inclined to say it is authentic, IMO but that extra photo would be awesome.


----------



## Jinsun

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't see any red flags, but the seller didn't include a photo of the other side of the authenticity tag, or the heatstamp which would be nice.  (unless I missed it?)
> 
> I'm inclined to say it is authentic, IMO but that extra photo would be awesome.




Thank you!  I contacted the seller. Will upload photo once I receive it. Thanks again u are awesome!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi, appreciate your kind expertise on this listing.

Item: Bottega Veneta Cervo Leather Large Hobo Bag
Listing Number: 191712959831
Seller ID: youmor
Weblink: http://m.ebay.com/itm/191712959831

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi, appreciate your kind expertise on this listing.
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta Cervo Leather Large Hobo Bag
> Listing Number: 191712959831
> Seller ID: youmor
> Weblink: http://m.ebay.com/itm/191712959831
> Comments: Seller replied that the color is not gray but instead, a brownish plum but not purple. I have requested for more pictures in sunlight if possible and awaiting a response as I am unsure of what color it really is. It will be a tremendous help if identification is possible.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.


I'm not going to say for sure, but it must be Quetsche, yeah?
It's authentic, IMO 
I noticed the seller seems to have no feedback, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> It's authentic, IMO



Oh goodness! Thank you Von! You're a Gem!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> I noticed the seller seems to have no feedback, just something to keep in mind.



To be honest, I am a little hesitant due to this aspect too. Will give it a thought. Thank you again, Von!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> To be honest, I am a little hesitant due to this aspect too. Will give it a thought. Thank you again, Von!



No feedback?  I can see some feedbacks in the seller's profile.  I think it shows "zero" because the last transaction is more than one year old.

I don't know this seller.  Just pointing out what I saw 

Oh, and I think that baseball hobo is my favorite color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> No feedback?  I can see some feedbacks in the seller's profile.  I think it shows "zero" because the last transaction is more than one year old.
> 
> I don't know this seller.  Just pointing out what I saw
> 
> Oh, and I think that baseball hobo is my favorite color.



You are right! Thank you J, for pointing it out. Yours look wonderful!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are right! Thank you J, for pointing it out. Yours look wonderful!




I hope you will find one that works for you. It's indeed a beautiful color/leather combo. 

P.S. The seller does have one neutral feedback though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I hope you will find one that works for you. It's indeed a beautiful color/leather combo.
> 
> P.S. The seller does have one neutral feedback though.



With your well wishes, I hope to welcome one home soon. Let's see. &#128521;


----------



## tlkmummy

Hi, appreciate if you could see if this wallet is authentic. 

Item Name:*Men's Bifold wallet with 8 cards compartment
Seller name or ID:*private seller
Working Link to pictures:*http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Yvonne_Mok/library/Mobile Uploads
Comments: Not sure what model is this wallet. When i try to take photos of it, the colour turns out greyish instead of the dark brown colour which it is supposed to have (guess it might be the lighting)
Seller mentioned that it was bought in Europe, doesn't come with box and dust bag.. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

tlkmummy said:


> Hi, appreciate if you could see if this wallet is authentic.
> 
> Item Name:*Men's Bifold wallet with 8 cards compartment
> Seller name or ID:*private seller
> Working Link to pictures:*http://s651.photobucket.com/user/Yvonne_Mok/library/Mobile Uploads
> Comments: Not sure what model is this wallet. When i try to take photos of it, the colour turns out greyish instead of the dark brown colour which it is supposed to have (guess it might be the lighting)
> Seller mentioned that it was bought in Europe, doesn't come with box and dust bag..
> Thanks in advance!


It's authentic, IMO 
The colour is Ebano and it is probably just called Men's Bifold Nappa Wallet or something basic like that.


----------



## Jinsun

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't see any red flags, but the seller didn't include a photo of the other side of the authenticity tag, or the heatstamp which would be nice.  (unless I missed it?)
> 
> I'm inclined to say it is authentic, IMO but that extra photo would be awesome.








Here's the addition photos.


----------



## ReeechBeeetch

Hi again! Please help me authenticate these 2 items. Thanks for the love!

Item 1
Item name: AUTHENTIC Bottega Veneta Hobo
Seller: Auds Castro
Working link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/authentic-bottega-veneta-hobo-ID6XZ8g.html#:8094893ed7

Item 2
Item name: original bottega veneta intrecciato large classic woven hobo
Seller: scjoy 
Working link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/original-...e-classic-woven-hobo-ID6XV9M.html#:8094893ed7


----------



## Zestygirl

Hi, can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic ? 

I bought it from a vintage shop but I am really not sure if it's real - also I can add more than one photo for some reason, so here is an album with tags, etc  

http://imgur.com/a/dGJm1

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

ReeechBeeetch said:


> Hi again! Please help me authenticate these 2 items. Thanks for the love!
> 
> Item 1
> Item name: AUTHENTIC Bottega Veneta Hobo
> Seller: Auds Castro
> Working link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/authentic-bottega-veneta-hobo-ID6XZ8g.html#:8094893ed7
> 
> Item 2
> Item name: original bottega veneta intrecciato large classic woven hobo
> Seller: scjoy
> Working link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/original-...e-classic-woven-hobo-ID6XV9M.html#:8094893ed7


First listing appears to be an authentic Ebano Medium Veneta. Probably from somewhere around 2000-2003ish? 

Second listing looks like an authentic Nero Medium (?) Veneta, about 2-3 years old, but I would love to see the other side of the authenticity tag just to be 100% certain.


----------



## V0N1B2

Zestygirl said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic ?
> 
> I bought it from a vintage shop but I am really not sure if it's real - also I can add more than one photo for some reason, so here is an album with tags, etc
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/dGJm1
> 
> Thanks!


Interesting bag. I have never seen one like this, nor have I seen one stamped with Bottega Veneta on the zipper pull.  (Maybe I haven't been paying attention?) I am not an expert in vintage bags, and I certainly haven't seen every bag Bottega has ever made.
Having said that, I don't think it's fake. The authenticity tag and metal plaque are consistent with a bag made somewhere in the 1990's.
Hope that helps a little bit? If you want to wait for someone with a healthy knowledge of vintage BV to weigh in, I won't be offended.


----------



## ReeechBeeetch

V0N1B2 said:


> First listing appears to be an authentic Ebano Medium Veneta. Probably from somewhere around 2000-2003ish?
> 
> Second listing looks like an authentic Nero Medium (?) Veneta, about 2-3 years old, but I would love to see the other side of the authenticity tag just to be 100% certain.



Hi Von! Thanks for the reply. The back of the authenticity label on the second bag:

mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=212901e613&view=fimg&th=15082e9f1d1915f8&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ-gN61ltyzna8v5AYlO5o9hE0XwS6Oi9dwAo27sOIyZZJJihQaHDpA11v69Qy8NK_Jp3VkMegQYvag3p4RCu-6qX5aw9th8SxSlcUpERNKZJ140kl818nSGYx0&ats=1445305422751&rm=15082e9f1d1915f8&zw&sz=w1332-h537

Ooh, I hope it's authentic!


----------



## Philpott

Item Name: Not sure
Seller name or ID: Already purchased
Working Link to pictures: I've uploaded as attachments.
Comments: Sorry, have never posted before so apologies if I've mucked it up. I just found this in a charity shop. I'm assuming its a nice fake but would be over the moon if it's real!


----------



## blueiris

Philpott said:


> Item Name: Not sure
> 
> Seller name or ID: Already purchased
> 
> Working Link to pictures: I've uploaded as attachments.
> 
> Comments: Sorry, have never posted before so apologies if I've mucked it up. I just found this in a charity shop. I'm assuming its a nice fake but would be over the moon if it's real!




Thanks for the photos.  Looking at the details you posted, it looks like it may be an authentic older version of the "Veneta" style, size medium.  By "older," I mean perhaps 10 years or more.  The oldest BV in my own collection was produced in 2007 or 2008, and yours certainly pre-dates it.  I hope someone else can chime in with more info for you.


----------



## astatine1998

Item Name: Bottega Veneta black intrecciato leather flap front continental wallet 
Seller name or ID: Bluefly
Comments: I purchased this wallet from bluefly to replace my old wallet and it arrived today.  I was so excited to open the box but when I opened it I smell a strong "leather" smell which I'm not sure if it's a real leather smell or not.  Also the lining in the coin compartment is black leather instead of the brown leather that's shown on the current bottega's site for this type of wallet so I was a little worry that this might be fake.

Can you please verify if this is authentic for me?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I hope you will find one that works for you. It's indeed a beautiful color/leather combo.



I lost the bid. :rain: Hope it is going to a good home.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

frenziedhandbag said:


> I lost the bid. :rain: Hope it is going to a good home.




[emoji17]

I hope another one will pop up soon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I hope another one will pop up soon.



I hope so too.


----------



## Philpott

blueiris said:


> Thanks for the photos.  Looking at the details you posted, it looks like it may be an authentic older version of the "Veneta" style, size medium.  By "older," I mean perhaps 10 years or more.  The oldest BV in my own collection was produced in 2007 or 2008, and yours certainly pre-dates it.  I hope someone else can chime in with more info for you.


Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3160892
> View attachment 3160893
> 
> 
> Here's the addition photos.


I'm sorry Jinsun, I didn't see this until today.
Thanks for the additional photos.  It's authentic, IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

ReeechBeeetch said:


> Hi Von! Thanks for the reply. The back of the authenticity label on the second bag:
> 
> mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=212901e613&view=fimg&th=15082e9f1d1915f8&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&attbid=ANGjdJ-gN61ltyzna8v5AYlO5o9hE0XwS6Oi9dwAo27sOIyZZJJihQaHDpA11v69Qy8NK_Jp3VkMegQYvag3p4RCu-6qX5aw9th8SxSlcUpERNKZJ140kl818nSGYx0&ats=1445305422751&rm=15082e9f1d1915f8&zw&sz=w1332-h537
> 
> Ooh, I hope it's authentic!


I can't open this link (on my iPad).  Can you post the picture?
Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

astatine1998 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta black intrecciato leather flap front continental wallet
> Seller name or ID: Bluefly
> Comments: I purchased this wallet from bluefly to replace my old wallet and it arrived today.  I was so excited to open the box but when I opened it I smell a strong "leather" smell which I'm not sure if it's a real leather smell or not.  Also the lining in the coin compartment is black leather instead of the brown leather that's shown on the current bottega's site for this type of wallet so I was a little worry that this might be fake.
> 
> Can you please verify if this is authentic for me?
> Thanks a lot!


I have no reason to think this isn't authentic.
It may be from last season/year, which is why it doesn't have the same lining colour as what's currently on the BV website.  I have never bought from Bluefly so I'm not sure if they sell out of season stock or not.
What's on the back of the zipper? That will tell me if it's current or last season.


----------



## astatine1998

V0N1B2 said:


> I have no reason to think this isn't authentic.
> It may be from last season/year, which is why it doesn't have the same lining colour as what's currently on the BV website.  I have never bought from Bluefly so I'm not sure if they sell out of season stock or not.
> What's on the back of the zipper? That will tell me if it's current or last season.



Thanks so much for the reply, I feel better after reading your message !  I just got a bit worry after I search on this forum on people saying bluefly sells fake!  

The back of the zipper is the bottega butterfly-like logo.


----------



## nikki312

Item Name: Not sure
Seller name or ID: Consignment store
Working Link to pictures: 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAASqI/CDyz2VO0D6k/s1024-Ic42/upload_-1.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAASrY/s6G9xNMhLek/s640-Ic42/upload_-1.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAASqo/H2YAO1eef6U/s1024-Ic42/upload_-1.jpg

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAASrw/ficwDVmb_JM/s640-Ic42/upload_-1.jpg

Comments: Purchased at a local consignment store and would like to know if it is authentic


----------



## GoStanford

I'd appreciate your help with this authentication.  Seller has 3 Belly bags up on eBay and I don't see any prior information about her in tPF.

Item name: BV Belly, Large, Ebano
Seller name: vclovema
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...208415?hash=item1c5a6d7a1f:g:CUYAAOSwQTVV71kF
Comments: eBay item number 121776208415

Item name: BV Belly, Large, Purple/Corot
Seller name: vclovema
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...870508?hash=item1c5b8a3cec:g:K2EAAOSwgNRV8I~J
Comments: eBay item number 121794870508

Item name: BV Belly, Large, Nero
Seller name: vclovema
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...260729?hash=item1c596ae039:g:P30AAOSwuTxV7zlh
Comments: eBay item number 121759260729


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> I'd appreciate your help with this authentication.  Seller has 3 Belly bags up on eBay and I don't see any prior information about her in tPF.
> 
> Item name: BV Belly, Large, Ebano
> Seller name: vclovema
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...208415?hash=item1c5a6d7a1f:g:CUYAAOSwQTVV71kF
> Comments: eBay item number 121776208415
> 
> Item name: BV Belly, Large, Purple/Corot
> Seller name: vclovema
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...870508?hash=item1c5b8a3cec:g:K2EAAOSwgNRV8I~J
> Comments: eBay item number 121794870508
> 
> Item name: BV Belly, Large, Nero
> Seller name: vclovema
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...260729?hash=item1c596ae039:g:P30AAOSwuTxV7zlh
> Comments: eBay item number 121759260729


All three appear to be authentic.
Sorry it took so long but I wanted to be sure about one of them.
The new tag formatting is making it harder with some of the bags.
There's nothing to stop someone from buying a cheap item like a card case or pouch, and taking the auth tag and sewing it into an extremely well copied fake. We've seen it done twice already this year and it really sucks. *not giving anyone any ideas of course
It's not all about the authenticity tag, but when the higher quality fakes are using the correct zippers, getting the heatstamp, lining and stitching  right, it's sometimes one of the only things that will set it apart from the real deal.


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> All three appear to be authentic.
> Sorry it took so long but I wanted to be sure about one of them.
> The new tag formatting is making it harder with some of the bags.
> There's nothing to stop someone from buying a cheap item like a card case or pouch, and taking the auth tag and sewing it into an extremely well copied fake. We've seen it done twice already this year and it really sucks. *not giving anyone any ideas of course
> It's not all about the authenticity tag, but when the higher quality fakes are using the correct zippers, getting the heatstamp, lining and stitching  right, it's sometimes one of the only things that will set it apart from the real deal.


Thank you for the update and for the insight!  Scary to think that fakes that are so difficult to detect are out there on the market already.  I appreciate the expertise of all the authenticators.  It takes a lot of your time and it is very helpful.


----------



## snowymt

Item name: not sure
Purchased: online consignment store
Comments: The leather is soft like my other BV bags and seams look well made.  There is a snap closure with the words TOHPO and Pat 1431505 on it.  What throws me off is the BV metal tag that is on the right hand side of the bag when you open the flap.  I've attached pictures of the zipper as well.  The lining inside the pocket does not have any fabric label tag and the lining itself is plain.  Not sure if this is a vintage bag perhaps?  Or not authentic   Any help is greatly appreciated--thank you!
Pictures:


----------



## monidda

Hello lovely authenticators, could I please have some help with this listing? Thank you in advance 

Item Name:NWT 100% Genuine Bottega Veneta Leather Intrecciato Large Bag rrp >gbp2,000

Listing number:272022247755

Seller name or ID:ocelotcub 

Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272022247755

Comments: Thank you so much


----------



## sasquaty

Hi,
Hoping to get some help on these two. I did purchase as the listing was ending when I saw them and was offered with 14 day hassle free return policy.
Same seller for both
Seller: capecodewaves
Listing: Bottega Veneta - MEDIUM VENETA BAG IN ESPRESSO INTRECCIATO NAPPA 16.8" L (16443) 
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...JBxQFVqhwx6bkvK4f9vlM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Item number:181908412220


----------



## sasquaty

Here's the second one:

Seller: capecodewaves
Item: Bottega Veneta - MEDIUM BOTTEGA BAG NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA VENETA 16.8"L (16441)

link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...JBxQFVqhwx6bkvK4f9vlM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
eBay item number:181908412230

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## henley5022

Hi all,
I'd appreciate your help to authenticate the following

*Bottega Veneta hobo shoulder bag Veneta style classic brown woven leather maxi*
*Item no:* 262114780502
*Seller id:* thelookforless123
*Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262114780502?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thanks
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262114780502?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## sand

Hello - I was hoping someone could provide their input on the following:

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Crossbody Bag in Carmine Red Calf Leather
* Listing number: ?
Seller name or ID: bvbags
Working Link:  *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...459501?hash=item419e58462d:g:iQcAAOSwgQ9VtqFe*
... it is also on Malleries at:  *http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-crossbody-bag-in-carmine-red--i-214961-s-2710.html*
Comments:  *The listing indicates that the color is Carmine but I don't believe the color code matches up (I think they meant it was Cardinal but, even then, I think the color code number may be off a number).  I'm also wondering about the snap - I always thought BV used magnets hidden behind the leather but this is out in the open.  It looks legit to me so am thinking it might be a 'made for outlet' BV?

Thank you so much for any input you can share!


----------



## acruz

Hi BV Experts

Could I pls get your opinion on this one?

Bottega Veneta Brown Woven Intrecciato Leather Zip Hobo Shoulder Bag mirror inc.
Item no: 221932059988
Seller id: her3692roj
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221932059988&alt=web

Thanks for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

snowymt said:


> Item name: not sure
> Purchased: online consignment store
> Comments: The leather is soft like my other BV bags and seams look well made.  There is a snap closure with the words TOHPO and Pat 1431505 on it.  What throws me off is the BV metal tag that is on the right hand side of the bag when you open the flap.  I've attached pictures of the zipper as well.  The lining inside the pocket does not have any fabric label tag and the lining itself is plain.  Not sure if this is a vintage bag perhaps?  Or not authentic   Any help is greatly appreciated--thank you!
> Pictures:


I'm not really that great with the vintage bags, so I'll refrain from giving my opinion on this one.  If someone else here can't help you, maybe you could try one of the authentication services like authenticate4u.  I think it's pretty cheap, like less than $15.
Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## V0N1B2

monidda said:


> Hello lovely authenticators, could I please have some help with this listing? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name:NWT 100% Genuine Bottega Veneta Leather Intrecciato Large Bag rrp >gbp2,000
> 
> Listing number:272022247755
> 
> Seller name or ID:ocelotcub
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272022247755
> 
> Comments: Thank you so much


Sorry for the late replies - I've been on holidays for the last week. 
It would have been nice to see a nice clear shot of the heatstamp, but it appears to be an authentic Nero Large Veneta.


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Hi,
> Hoping to get some help on these two. I did purchase as the listing was ending when I saw them and was offered with 14 day hassle free return policy.
> Same seller for both
> Seller: capecodewaves
> Listing: Bottega Veneta - MEDIUM VENETA BAG IN ESPRESSO INTRECCIATO NAPPA 16.8" L (16443)
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...JBxQFVqhwx6bkvK4f9vlM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Item number:181908412220





sasquaty said:


> Here's the second one:
> 
> Seller: capecodewaves
> Item: Bottega Veneta - MEDIUM BOTTEGA BAG NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA VENETA 16.8"L (16441)
> 
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...JBxQFVqhwx6bkvK4f9vlM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> eBay item number:181908412230
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!


Did you buy both of them?
I'm inclined to say that both are authentic but the seller didn't provide all the necessary photos need to authenticate.  Good price, that's for sure.
Will you post your bag when you get it?
I tried to look at their other listings but it came up empty.


----------



## V0N1B2

henley5022 said:


> Hi all,
> I'd appreciate your help to authenticate the following
> 
> *Bottega Veneta hobo shoulder bag Veneta style classic brown woven leather maxi*
> *Item no:* 262114780502
> *Seller id:* thelookforless123
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262114780502?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thanks
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262114780502?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


The listing has ended, sorry I didn't get to it sooner.
This looks like an authentic Ebano Veneta, but it is a Large, not a Maxi as the listing states.


----------



## V0N1B2

sand said:


> Hello - I was hoping someone could provide their input on the following:
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Crossbody Bag in Carmine Red Calf Leather
> * Listing number: ?
> Seller name or ID: bvbags
> Working Link:  *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...459501?hash=item419e58462d:g:iQcAAOSwgQ9VtqFe*
> ... it is also on Malleries at:  *http://www.malleries.com/authentic-bottega-veneta-crossbody-bag-in-carmine-red--i-214961-s-2710.html*
> Comments:  *The listing indicates that the color is Carmine but I don't believe the color code matches up (I think they meant it was Cardinal but, even then, I think the color code number may be off a number).  I'm also wondering about the snap - I always thought BV used magnets hidden behind the leather but this is out in the open.  It looks legit to me so am thinking it might be a 'made for outlet' BV?
> 
> Thank you so much for any input you can share!


BV Bags only sells authentic, so with that out of the way... Yes, I also believe the colour is Cardinal.  As for a made for outlet bag, I couldn't say. The bag pictured (to me) looks like a smaller version of the cross-body flap messenger so it's possible it came with an exposed magnet closure.  The Roma has an exposed closure, so it's not out of the question that they would use it on something else.
Hope that helps a little bit


----------



## V0N1B2

acruz said:


> Hi BV Experts
> 
> Could I pls get your opinion on this one?
> 
> Bottega Veneta Brown Woven Intrecciato Leather Zip Hobo Shoulder Bag mirror inc.
> Item no: 221932059988
> Seller id: her3692roj
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221932059988&alt=web
> 
> Thanks for your help!


This is an authentic BV Maxi Veneta in Truffle, IMO


----------



## acruz

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic BV Maxi Veneta in Truffle, IMO



Thanks very much!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## snowymt

Thank you I will check out that service you mentioned!


----------



## amychen99

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA HANDBAG ~ CHOCOLATE BROWN LEATHER ~
Listing number:361425257127
Seller name or ID: honeysmudge
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361425257127?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Can any expert please authenticate this Venetta Bag?


----------



## dolali

Hopefully this Key Chain can be authenticated with pictures provided. Thank you! 

Item name:AUTHENTIC Bottega Veneta Extra Long 20" Key Chaiin Lanyard Violet Purple Leather
Listing number: 171987492718
Seller name or id:  docride
Working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171987492718?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you again ladies!


----------



## V0N1B2

amychen99 said:


> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA HANDBAG ~ CHOCOLATE BROWN LEATHER ~
> Listing number:361425257127
> Seller name or ID: honeysmudge
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361425257127?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Can any expert please authenticate this Venetta Bag?


This Ebano Cocker looks well cared for and authentic to me.


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hopefully this Key Chain can be authenticated with pictures provided. Thank you!
> 
> Item name:AUTHENTIC Bottega Veneta Extra Long 20" Key Chaiin Lanyard Violet Purple Leather
> Listing number: 171987492718
> Seller name or id:  docride
> Working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171987492718?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you again ladies!


These small items are really hard to authenticate, IMO. Keychains, lanyards, knot bracelets.... 
That being said, it's highly unlikely the seller (docride) would list anything counterfeit/fake.  
It's listed as Violet, but it looks a little bit like Opera to me.


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> These small items are really hard to authenticate, IMO. Keychains, lanyards, knot bracelets....
> That being said, it's highly unlikely the seller (docride) would list anything counterfeit/fake.
> It's listed as Violet, but it looks a little bit like Opera to me.



Thank you so much VON1B2! I saw the seller has 100% positive feedback and thousand of transactions selling Hermes so that is a good thing.

I appreciate you sharing your time and expertise helping us!


----------



## amychen99

V0N1B2 said:


> This Ebano Cocker looks well cared for and authentic to me.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Lbwebb08

Could someone tell me if this bv is authentic? Item name-AUTH Bottega Veneta Black Diamond Suede Pattern Shoulder Bag Crossbody Handbag
Item number- 221930099082
Seller- foxypiles
Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221930099082
Thank you!


----------



## floodette

Hello, new here

For my first BV, can someone tell me if this is authentic?

http://satchiauthenticbags.blogspot.co.id/2015/11/bottega-veneta-maxi-ebano-2010.html#more

thanks in advance!


----------



## mrspalaganas

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo
Listing number: 103508980
Seller name or ID: Sophies shopshop bags
Working Link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/bottega-venetta-hobo-ID70jpG.html#:1a68420cff
Comment: Need your expertise ladies. Please help me with this one. Thanks in advance. You guys are the best.&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Baghera

Please authenticate

Item:  BOTTEGA VENETA HOBO / ATLANTIC EMBROIDERED INTRECCIATO NAPPA
Listing no: 181926817332
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...817332?hash=item2a5baeee34:g:iQsAAOSwMmBVwClF
Comment:  I still see it on display so this is worthwhile if authentic


----------



## angelinne

Hi There!

Can you please Authenticate this?

Item Name: Intrecciomirage Crossbody Bag
Listing number: 221936532895
Seller name or ID: sankaberlin
Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bot...532895?hash=item33ac72bd9f:g:PFkAAOSwNSxVGtfw

Thank you very much.

sincerly yours,
Angelinne


----------



## bonelda

Hi - could you please authenticate. seller says no white tag with numbers inside and no BV stamp.

item: Auth. Bottega Veneta Ladybug coin case purse
seller: nicole711
item no. 141823716230
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141823716230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

Lbwebb08 said:


> Could someone tell me if this bv is authentic? Item name-AUTH Bottega Veneta Black Diamond Suede Pattern Shoulder Bag Crossbody Handbag
> Item number- 221930099082
> Seller- foxypiles
> Link- http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221930099082
> Thank you!


I'm not very good with the older bags, soidontthinkican help you with this one. Sorry. 
I just wanted to respond so you didn't think anyone was ignoring you.
Maybe someone else here more familiar with the older/vintage bags can give you some answers.


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> Hello, new here
> For my first BV, can someone tell me if this is authentic?
> http://satchiauthenticbags.blogspot.co.id/2015/11/bottega-veneta-maxi-ebano-2010.html#more
> thanks in advance!


The photographs are of an authentic Ebano Maxi Veneta, IMO 
I don't know anything about the seller or this blog though...


----------



## V0N1B2

mrspalaganas said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo
> Listing number: 103508980
> Seller name or ID: Sophies shopshop bags
> Working Link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/bottega-venetta-hobo-ID70jpG.html#:1a68420cff
> Comment: Need your expertise ladies. Please help me with this one. Thanks in advance. You guys are the best.&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


Not authentic, IMO. 
I'm sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

Baghera said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item:  BOTTEGA VENETA HOBO / ATLANTIC EMBROIDERED INTRECCIATO NAPPA
> Listing no: 181926817332
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...817332?hash=item2a5baeee34:g:iQsAAOSwMmBVwClF
> Comment:  I still see it on display so this is worthwhile if authentic


The Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

angelinne said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Can you please Authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Intrecciomirage Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 221936532895
> Seller name or ID: sankaberlin
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bot...532895?hash=item33ac72bd9f:g:PFkAAOSwNSxVGtfw
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> sincerly yours,
> Angelinne


This is authentic, IMO 
Pretty colour, as well.


----------



## V0N1B2

bonelda said:


> Hi - could you please authenticate. seller says no white tag with numbers inside and no BV stamp.
> 
> item: Auth. Bottega Veneta Ladybug coin case purse
> seller: nicole711
> item no. 141823716230
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141823716230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I don't think the little animal coin purses had authenticity tags or heat stamps.
Ideally, it would be nice to see a clearer photo of the BV engraving on the clasp.
One thing to note however, is that the seller has taken the description of the item from one of the many Japanese resellers.  Presumably eLady. I think it's always better to write your own description if you're going to take the time to take your own pictures.

Having said that, I have seen a lot of BV fakes - from bags to wallets, from scarves to shoes, from belts to bracelets, and I have yet to find a counterfeit animal coin purse.

Maybe you could ask the seller to send you a clearer, more focused photo of the engraving on the clasp.  I will reserve judgement until I see that.

Quite a few ladies here have the animal coin purses, maybe they can give their opinion as well?


----------



## bonelda

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't think the little animal coin purses had authenticity tags or heat stamps.
> Ideally, it would be nice to see a clearer photo of the BV engraving on the clasp.
> One thing to note however, is that the seller has taken the description of the item from one of the many Japanese resellers.  Presumably eLady. I think it's always better to write your own description if you're going to take the time to take your own pictures.
> 
> Having said that, I have seen a lot of BV fakes - from bags to wallets, from scarves to shoes, from belts to bracelets, and I have yet to find a counterfeit animal coin purse.
> 
> Maybe you could ask the seller to send you a clearer, more focused photo of the engraving on the clasp.  I will reserve judgement until I see that.
> 
> Quite a few ladies here have the animal coin purses, maybe they can give their opinion as well?


thank you - I will ask the seller for clearer pic of the clasp.


----------



## Baghera

V0N1B2 said:


> The Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO



Thank you very much


----------



## bonelda

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't think the little animal coin purses had authenticity tags or heat stamps.
> Ideally, it would be nice to see a clearer photo of the BV engraving on the clasp.
> One thing to note however, is that the seller has taken the description of the item from one of the many Japanese resellers.  Presumably eLady. I think it's always better to write your own description if you're going to take the time to take your own pictures.
> 
> Having said that, I have seen a lot of BV fakes - from bags to wallets, from scarves to shoes, from belts to bracelets, and I have yet to find a counterfeit animal coin purse.
> 
> Maybe you could ask the seller to send you a clearer, more focused photo of the engraving on the clasp.  I will reserve judgement until I see that.
> 
> Quite a few ladies here have the animal coin purses, maybe they can give their opinion as well?


seller has added more pics to the auction with a clearer  pic of the clasp. Hope this helps. thanks.

linkhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/141823716230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## bonelda

bonelda said:


> seller has added more pics to the auction with a clearer  pic of the clasp. Hope this helps. thanks.
> 
> linkhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/141823716230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


http://www.ebay.com/itm/141823716230?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## floodette

V0N1B2 said:


> The photographs are of an authentic Ebano Maxi Veneta, IMO
> I don't know anything about the seller or this blog though...



Thanks a lot, dear! The seller is located in Jakarta, and sells mainly in Indonesia.

The ebano is a real beauty, thanks to confirm the authenticity &#128111;


----------



## angelinne

V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic, IMO
> Pretty colour, as well.


Thank you very much. =)


----------



## pinkybarbie

*Item Name:  *Bottega Veneta Black Woven Leather Cross Body Bag Current Style Retails $1550!!* 
Listing number: **371487549617
Seller name or ID: **laurenfaith77
 Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...549617?hash=item567e6228b1:g:LooAAOSw~bFWGU3h

Comments:  *is it AUTHENTIC?


----------



## V0N1B2

pinkybarbie said:


> *Item Name:  *Bottega Veneta Black Woven Leather Cross Body Bag Current Style Retails $1550!!*
> Listing number: **371487549617
> Seller name or ID: **laurenfaith77
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...549617?hash=item567e6228b1:g:LooAAOSw~bFWGU3h
> 
> Comments:  *is it AUTHENTIC?


The pictures in the listing appear to be of an authentic Nero Pillow bag


----------



## bagreedy

Can I please get help authenticating this disco bag and also identifying the color? Appreciate your help. TIA!
Item name: Bottega Veneta BV Messenger Mini Leather Shoulder Bag Clutches Purse
Listing number: 252171237674
Seller: emma_sabcat 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...237674?hash=item3ab693b92a:g:wkkAAOSwAYtWH9f9


----------



## bagreedy

A couple more pics.


----------



## V0N1B2

bagreedy said:


> Can I please get help authenticating this disco bag and also identifying the color? Appreciate your help. TIA!
> Item name: Bottega Veneta BV Messenger Mini Leather Shoulder Bag Clutches Purse
> Listing number: 252171237674
> Seller: emma_sabcat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...237674?hash=item3ab693b92a:g:wkkAAOSwAYtWH9f9


Did you buy this? Sorry I didn't get to it earlier.
It's authentic, IMO. 
Can't be positive about the colour, looks like it could be Brique? i can check when I get home, but it would be a colour that came out since this style was offered. The Disco has only been out for a couple of years, hasn't it?


----------



## bagreedy

V0N1B2 said:


> Did you buy this? Sorry I didn't get to it earlier.
> It's authentic, IMO.
> Can't be positive about the colour, looks like it could be Brique? i can check when I get home, but it would be a colour that came out since this style was offered. The Disco has only been out for a couple of years, hasn't it?



No problem! Thank you for helping authenticate. It does look like Brique. The seller said that she got the bag when it originally came out a couple of years ago. I got my pillow around the same time and I think both bags were released together.


----------



## stephenalec

Item Name: Bottega veneta blue nappa maxi veneta bag 
Listing number:221935341193
Seller name or ID: th-crystalmantic
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/221935341193 
Comments:
Thank you very much!


----------



## V0N1B2

stephenalec said:


> Item Name: Bottega veneta blue nappa maxi veneta bag
> Listing number:221935341193
> Seller name or ID: th-crystalmantic
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/221935341193
> Comments:
> Thank you very much!


The bag in the listing is an authentic BV Maxi 
I believe the colour is Celeste.


----------



## stephenalec

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag in the listing is an authentic BV Maxi
> I believe the colour is Celeste.




Thanks very much for the authenticate.


----------



## Rashmi

Can someone kindly authenticate this Black Cabat? I've included addtional pictures

Seller: Luxurysecondspring
eBay item number:181934881710


http://www.ebay.com/itm/181934881710?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

Rashmi said:


> Can someone kindly authenticate this Black Cabat? I've included addtional pictures
> 
> Seller: Luxurysecondspring
> eBay item number:181934881710
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181934881710?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I do not believe this is an authentic BV Nero Cabat.
Sorry


----------



## GoStanford

Item: Large Campana in Ebano
Listing: 172007207508
Seller: dreamdesignerbagll 
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...207508?hash=item280c6db254:g:da8AAOSwhcJWJyhx

Seller has an incredible selection of BV bags - appreciate your help getting this one authenticated!


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Item: Large Campana in Ebano
> Listing: 172007207508
> Seller: dreamdesignerbagll
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...207508?hash=item280c6db254:g:da8AAOSwhcJWJyhx
> 
> Seller has an incredible selection of BV bags - appreciate your help getting this one authenticated!


This is authentic.  
All of this sellers' items are authentic, IMO.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic.
> 
> All of this sellers' items are authentic, IMO.




WONDERFUL seller she is!


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> Item: Large Campana in Ebano
> Listing: 172007207508
> Seller: dreamdesignerbagll
> Seller has an incredible selection of BV bags - appreciate your help getting this one authenticated!


 
She does!  I have purchased from her before.  She's a fellow tPFer. Very very lovely experience.



BV_LC_poodle said:


> WONDERFUL seller she is!


 
I agree!


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your help authenticating this Bluefly purchase.  Please excuse my fingers in the label photo.  It looks like new old stock to me based on how non-slouchy it is and the fact that the label is from 2010.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help authenticating this Bluefly purchase.  Please excuse my fingers in the label photo.  It looks like new old stock to me based on how non-slouchy it is and the fact that the label is from 2010.


There's nothing about it that makes me think it's not an authentic Nero Large Belly.
I didn't know Bluefly sold pre-loved items - I assumed they sold previous season merchandise.  For them to have a new bag sitting around for five years is odd.  I have also never seen (yet) an authenticity tag with five numbers (plus letter) as the final code on the tag.  Other than that it checks out - style, leather and colour codes used are all standard for a Large Belly


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> There's nothing about it that makes me think it's not an authentic Nero Large Belly.
> I didn't know Bluefly sold pre-loved items - I assumed they sold previous season merchandise.  For them to have a new bag sitting around for five years is odd.  I have also never seen (yet) an authenticity tag with five numbers (plus letter) as the final code on the tag.  Other than that it checks out - style, leather and colour codes used are all standard for a Large Belly


Thanks so much!  I was hopeful it all checked out.  I don't know either how this bag came to be available.  I can only assume that sometimes old merchandise eventually makes the rounds till it gets to the online discount websites.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Good evening. Please authenticate. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Venet...andbag-Mint-/351590200134?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item Bottega Veneta Auth Extra Large Wine Leather Intrecciato Hobo Handbag Mint

Item number 351590200134

Seller rodeo-drive-sales

TIA!!

Can you tell if this is a large or maxi?


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Good evening. Please authenticate.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Venet...andbag-Mint-/351590200134?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item Bottega Veneta Auth Extra Large Wine Leather Intrecciato Hobo Handbag Mint
> 
> Item number 351590200134
> 
> Seller rodeo-drive-sales
> 
> TIA!!
> 
> Can you tell if this is a large or maxi?


Ooh I love that colour! It's authentic IMO and it is a Large Veneta (not a Maxi).


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> Ooh I love that colour! It's authentic IMO and it is a Large Veneta (not a Maxi).




Thank you for the quick response!  Was hoping it was a large. I've not seen this color before but looks like a great winter classic.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thank you for the quick response!  Was hoping it was a large. I've not seen this color before but looks like a great winter classic.


You're welcome.  I'm sure it's Aubergine but the lighting in that listing is pooh. It's most likely a 2014 Bag/Colour because it has the original handle but the redesigned interior.


----------



## laye219

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nero Intrecciato VN Zip Around Wallet 114076 *Unused*

Listing number: 172000702957
Seller name or ID: yellowcountach
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172000702957?redirect=mobile

Thank you very much!


----------



## bagreedy

Hello, Please help me authenticate this tote.

Item Name:Bottega Veneta NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA TOTE BAG purse

Listing number: 221954404697
Seller name or ID: beardeddragon
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221954404697?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you very much!


----------



## floodette

hello, can someone help me with this? the seller is a reputable indonesian seller, but just for my peace of mind...

thank you!


----------



## floodette

i cN only upload one pic at a time, so sorry!


----------



## floodette

last one....

thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

laye219 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nero Intrecciato VN Zip Around Wallet 114076 *Unused*
> 
> Listing number: 172000702957
> Seller name or ID: yellowcountach
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172000702957?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you very much!


I would like to see what is printed on the other side of that white tag in the listing before giving an opinion. No glaring red flags, but it would be nice to know if that photo of the tag belongs to the wallet.


----------



## V0N1B2

bagreedy said:


> Hello, Please help me authenticate this tote.
> 
> Item Name:Bottega Veneta NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA TOTE BAG purse
> 
> Listing number: 221954404697
> Seller name or ID: beardeddragon
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221954404697?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you very much!


Please ask the seller for a picture of both sides of the authenticity tag inside the zippered pocket. The bag is not Nero, but Atlantic I believe - as I'm sure you can see.
*or at least I think it's Atlantic as this style was/is available in Nero, Atlantic, Camel and Mallow (if not more)


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> hello, can someone help me with this? the seller is a reputable indonesian seller, but just for my peace of mind...
> thank you!


The authenticity tag belongs to an authentic Nero Maxi Veneta, but I don't know if it matches the bag - I can only see a portion it.


----------



## floodette

V0N1B2 said:


> The authenticity tag belongs to an authentic Nero Maxi Veneta, but I don't know if it matches the bag - I can only see a portion it.


What? Interesting... the bag is supposedly a LARGE nero. Is it possible that large's code for 2007 is same with maxi?

It will be delivered to me shortly, I will compare it with my ebano maxi. If it is maxi then I will keep it. If it is large, does this mean it is fake and the tag is sewed on?


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> What? Interesting... the bag is supposedly a LARGE nero. Is it possible that large's code for 2007 is same with maxi?
> 
> It will be delivered to me shortly, I will compare it with my ebano maxi. If it is maxi then I will keep it. If it is large, does this mean it is fake and the tag is sewed on?


No, the tag in the photo belongs to a Nero Maxi Veneta. Year is irrelevant.
Do you have a picture of the actual bag?  Full picture of the front of the bag, not cut off? I can tell you by looking if it's a Maxi or Large.


----------



## floodette

V0N1B2 said:


> No, the tag in the photo belongs to a Nero Maxi Veneta. Year is irrelevant.
> Do you have a picture of the actual bag? Full picture of the front of the bag, not cut off? I can tell you by looking if it's a Maxi or Large.


 
I dont have a real full front, hiopefully this ones is alright.

yup, the code matches my maxi code.

any other details that I can supply to know if this is authentic or not? gawkkkkkk....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I wonder if this is a medium or a large.  It looks authentic to me but I would appreciate your opinion.  Thanks.

Auth Bottega Veneta Shoulder&#12288;Bag 115654 Black Calf BK metal S03-006

Item number:321935993284

Seller: kimoto78inc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321935993284


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> I dont have a real full front, hiopefully this ones is alright.
> 
> yup, the code matches my maxi code.
> 
> any other details that I can supply to know if this is authentic or not? gawkkkkkk....


The entire front of the bag.  
Like this:


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I wonder if this is a medium or a large.  It looks authentic to me but I would appreciate your opinion.  Thanks.
> Auth Bottega Veneta Shoulder&#12288;Bag 115654 Black Calf BK metal S03-006
> Item number:321935993284
> Seller: kimoto78inc
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321935993284


It's an authentic Large Nero Tournabuoni Veneta, IMO


----------



## floodette

I dont have the bag yet, and will take pic in several more hours once i get it.

Thanks a lot in advance, you r so kind!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> It's an authentic Large Nero Tournabuoni Veneta, IMO




Thanks a lot.


----------



## floodette

V0N1B2 said:


> No, the tag in the photo belongs to a Nero Maxi Veneta. Year is irrelevant.
> Do you have a picture of the actual bag?  Full picture of the front of the bag, not cut off? I can tell you by looking if it's a Maxi or Large.


Von, wow, new avatar! I almost didnt recognze you, you look... bluer. (sorry for the bad joke).

indeed, it is a maxi! i compare it side to side with my ebano.

now, can I justify having two maxi? it is so pretty......

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## floodette

here they are, side to side....

ps i notice smaller font in made in italy below the bottega veneta logo inside in the previous page's photo. is it ok for 2007 font? thank you.


----------



## bagreedy

V0N1B2 said:


> Please ask the seller for a picture of both sides of the authenticity tag inside the zippered pocket. The bag is not Nero, but Atlantic I believe - as I'm sure you can see.
> *or at least I think it's Atlantic as this style was/is available in Nero, Atlantic, Camel and Mallow (if not more)



VON thank you! I didn't receive the pics and the auction ended. Since, I didn't receive any pics from the seller, I skipped it.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: campana
Item number: 311403890891
Seller: Linda's stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311403890891?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could the magnetic closure have been replaced?  Thanks!


----------



## laye219

V0N1B2 said:


> I would like to see what is printed on the other side of that white tag in the listing before giving an opinion. No glaring red flags, but it would be nice to know if that photo of the tag belongs to the wallet.



Thank you very much. Just got a reply from the seller. Here is the picture. Thanks again


----------



## Cheanish

Hai!
Please help me to auth this:
Lilac Large Veneta
https://imageshack.us/i/p8k7YG6uj
https://imageshack.com/i/p8k7YG6uj

https://imageshack.us/i/p3Dy5TAZp


----------



## hboson

Please let me know if you think this is authentic. Thank you!

*Item*: zip around wallet
*Item* number: 96826
*Seller*: fashionphile
*Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-zip-around-wallet-eclipse-96826


----------



## Rashmi

Hello, would someone kindly authenticate this Cabat? I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Cabat

Listing number: 221963472529

Seller name or ID: kbrickell

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...g-/221963472529?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: campana
> Item number: 311403890891
> Seller: Linda's stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311403890891?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Could the magnetic closure have been replaced?  Thanks!


i suppose it could have been. I've never seen an exposed magnetic closure in a Campana before.   Maybe the previous owner wanted a more secure closure? 
Everything else checks out, IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

laye219 said:


> Thank you very much. Just got a reply from the seller. Here is the picture. Thanks again


Thanks for the additional picture.
It looks authentic to me.


----------



## V0N1B2

Cheanish said:


> Hai!
> Please help me to auth this:
> Lilac Large Veneta
> https://imageshack.us/i/p8k7YG6uj
> https://imageshack.com/i/p8k7YG6uj
> 
> https://imageshack.us/i/p3Dy5TAZp


Hard to tell with only two photos.  Have a look at the first post of this thread to see what pictures are needed for a proper authentication.
One thing to mention though, the colour of this bag (if authentic) would most likely be Watteau (not Lilac).
Once you have posted more pictures, we can give you a better opinion.


----------



## V0N1B2

hboson said:


> Please let me know if you think this is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> *Item*: zip around wallet
> *Item* number: 96826
> *Seller*: fashionphile
> *Link*: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-zip-around-wallet-eclipse-96826


The wallet is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Rashmi said:


> Hello, would someone kindly authenticate this Cabat? I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Cabat
> Listing number: 221963472529
> Seller name or ID: kbrickell
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...g-/221963472529?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


I really don't like authenticating Cabats, they can be easily faked (and some quite well), have very few markers of authenticity compared to other BV bags, and they are such a high value/dollar item, I would be devastated to be wrong about one. I would advise anyone looking for a secondhand Cabat to seek out a professional service.  (Though, I've heard one of the really good ones is rather slow, so for an auction format, that doesn't fly sometimes)

However, the Ebano Cabat in the listing doesn't send up any red flags for me.  What I see so far checks out.  I would ask the seller to please provide you with a better picture of the plaque on the pouch.  She hasn't posted a clear, straight on picture of it and it would be very helpful to see the details on it.  If you can post that here, I - or someone else here - can give you a better opinion.


----------



## blingbaby

Hoping someone can authenticate this for me please.

Item Name:  Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA Purple Grape INTRECCIATO SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG PURSE Italy
Seller:   littlemissmuffet808
Link:   http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131661364278?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

blingbaby said:


> Hoping someone can authenticate this for me please.
> 
> Item Name:  Vintage BOTTEGA VENETA Purple Grape INTRECCIATO SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG PURSE Italy
> Seller:   littlemissmuffet808
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131661364278?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance.


This looks Ike an authentic vintage Violet Intrecciato cross body bag, IMO.


----------



## blingbaby

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks Ike an authentic vintage Violet Intrecciato cross body bag, IMO.



Thank you Von, much appreciated.

and just another if you don't mind.

Item:  Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Zippy Long Bifold Wallet Purse Leather 62H399
Seller: boom2hanten
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281847735517?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

blingbaby said:


> Thank you Von, much appreciated.
> 
> and just another if you don't mind.
> 
> Item:  Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Zippy Long Bifold Wallet Purse Leather 62H399
> Seller: boom2hanten
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281847735517?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Also authentic, IMO 
Pretty sure the colour is also Violet, but the F/W 2012 version (or at least it looks like that colour)


----------



## blingbaby

V0N1B2 said:


> Also authentic, IMO
> Pretty sure the colour is also Violet, but the F/W 2012 version (or at least it looks like that colour)



You are awesome.  Thank you !!


----------



## laye219

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the additional picture.
> It looks authentic to me.



Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Rashmi

V0N1B2 said:


> I really don't like authenticating Cabats, they can be easily faked (and some quite well), have very few markers of authenticity compared to other BV bags, and they are such a high value/dollar item, I would be devastated to be wrong about one. I would advise anyone looking for a secondhand Cabat to seek out a professional service.  (Though, I've heard one of the really good ones is rather slow, so for an auction format, that doesn't fly sometimes)
> 
> However, the Ebano Cabat in the listing doesn't send up any red flags for me.  What I see so far checks out.  I would ask the seller to please provide you with a better picture of the plaque on the pouch.  She hasn't posted a clear, straight on picture of it and it would be very helpful to see the details on it.  If you can post that here, I - or someone else here - can give you a better opinion.


Thank you so much for your help. I will ask her to post some more pics of the plaque.


----------



## grietje

Rashmi said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I will ask her to post some more pics of the plaque.




My only comment is that on the serial tag, the style number is for a medium Cabat, not a large.  At least I'm 90 percent sure that's the style number for a medium.


----------



## gilmoregirlrory

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brown Hobo Bag
Seller: senior_treasures
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321941652963


----------



## grietje

gilmoregirlrory said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brown Hobo Bag
> Seller: senior_treasures
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321941652963


 
Von is our primary authenticator but I did take a look.  More photos are needed. You'll want to ask for a clear photo of the heat stamp (the one provided is blurry) and both sides of the white serial tag in the bag itself. I'd be interested in a good photo of the interior to see the material and color used. My only other observation is that the zipper pull looks rather long.


----------



## Rashmi

Here are the pictures of the pouch metal part.

The bag does loo like a medium one when folded on the sides 

So is this authentic?

Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

Rashmi said:


> Here are the pictures of the pouch metal part.
> 
> The bag does loo like a medium one when folded on the sides
> 
> So is this authentic?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211589
> View attachment 3211590
> View attachment 3211591


Thank you for the additional pictures, Rashmi. The Cabat is authentic IMO. As grietje mentioned, it is a Medium.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Von is our primary authenticator but I did take a look.  More photos are needed. You'll want to ask for a clear photo of the heat stamp (the one provided is blurry) and both sides of the white serial tag in the bag itself. I'd be interested in a good photo of the interior to see the material and color used. My only other observation is that the zipper pull looks rather long.





gilmoregirlrory said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brown Hobo Bag
> Seller: senior_treasures
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321941652963


What grietje wrote above. 
However, based on what I see, I'm inclined to say not authentic. Ask the seller for the extra photos and we can revisit it


----------



## bleuchoco

Hello, could someone help authenticate this Cabat? The picture of the bag interior seems odd to me.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Leder Tragetasche

Listing number: 
311501726532

Seller name: secondherzog 

Working Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/311501726532


----------



## V0N1B2

bleuchoco said:


> Hello, could someone help authenticate this Cabat? The picture of the bag interior seems odd to me.
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Leder Tragetasche
> Listing number:
> 311501726532
> Seller name: secondherzog
> Working Link: http://m.ebay.de/itm/311501726532


Are there more photos? I only see one.


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> Are there more photos? I only see one.


Never mind, I copied the listing number and was able to see the full listing that way.
I didn't see any photos of the interior of the bag though.
This is just a personal opinion, but I feel that all Cabats should be professionally authenticated.  Especially the ones (like the above bag) that had the authenticity tag inside of the pouch instead of sewn into the bottom of the bag. *I think* that was done for only one season/year, and then they went back to the original way.  Or at least I thought I remembered some conversation about that.
Maybe someone with a Cabat from that year can offer some advice.


*sorry jburgh, I had to quote myself - my iPad wouldn't let me edit my post.


----------



## floodette

Hiya Von,

New avatar! So Xmas like!

Would you kindly authenticate the BV that BV_LC_Poodle use in her avatar? Also, this is large right?

Thanks a mill!


----------



## floodette

One more, another bag that I dont know the name of.


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> Hiya Von,
> New avatar! So Xmas like!
> Would you kindly authenticate the BV that BV_LC_Poodle use in her avatar? Also, this is large right?
> Thanks a mill!


This is a Large, the treatment was called Marcapunto - I think, and it was from Fall/Winter 2010/2011.
I would need to see more photos to properly authenticate but I have a hard time believing an intricately detailed bag like that would show up in the counterfeit market (but nothing would really surprise me).  Heatstamp, full photo of auth tag, maybe a zipper....


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> One more, another bag that I dont know the name of.


This bag will be the death of me, I'm quite certain.  For some unknown reason, this style seems to come up a lot - in both this thread and the ID thread.
*or maybe it's just mocking me* 

I know nothing about it, other than it has all of the details consistent with an authentic Bottega Veneta bag.  The colour is Ebano.  It is probably from somewhere between 2000?-2003?  
If somebody... anybody has any information on this bag, whether this version, the intrecciato version, or the canvas version, please post it in the reference library. 
I beg of you.


----------



## floodette

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag will be the death of me, I'm quite certain.  For some unknown reason, this style seems to come up a lot - in both this thread and the ID thread.
> *or maybe it's just mocking me*
> 
> I know nothing about it, other than it has all of the details consistent with an authentic Bottega Veneta bag.  The colour is Ebano.  It is probably from somewhere between 2000?-2003?
> If somebody... anybody has any information on this bag, whether this version, the intrecciato version, or the canvas version, please post it in the reference library.
> I beg of you.


hahahahahaha.... actually, it was me also that posted this lately in the ID thread. I was posting it in canvas, actually, from a feebay bid.

what. wait. they have this in intrecciato as well????? oh golly!!!!! This one was retailed for around 400 usd, and am thinking to snatch it, but not sure about the size. any idea how big it is?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a Large, the treatment was called Marcapunto - I think, and it was from Fall/Winter 2010/2011.
> 
> I would need to see more photos to properly authenticate but I have a hard time believing an intricately detailed bag like that would show up in the counterfeit market (but nothing would really surprise me).  Heatstamp, full photo of auth tag, maybe a zipper....




I have this one and it's from 2007.


----------



## floodette

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have this one and it's from 2007.


hello dear  is the code similar with the one in yours?

also, do you think the condition is still ok?

Thanks!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

floodette said:


> hello dear  is the code similar with the one in yours?
> 
> also, do you think the condition is still ok?
> 
> Thanks!



The middle part of the code is the same.

It's hard to tell about the condition because the pictures are only showing a few angles of the bag.


----------



## hboson

V0N1B2 said:


> The wallet is authentic, IMO



Thanks so much! I bought it and it's my first bv!

Would you mind looking at this as well? 


Item: BOTTEGA VENETA White Clutch Crossbody (
Item number: 331707380215
Seller: shelcyluxstore (on ebay) 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331707380215?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks again!


----------



## celayuml

Hi, pls help to authentic this cardholder. I have no item name/code from the shop. I tried to google but has no results too.

Item Name: Nappa leather credit card slot
Seller name or ID: House of Wong (retail store)
Working Link to pictures: pls see below
Comments: nice n new leather smell, soft to touch as those in the boutique.  There are 3 inserts which it  has 7 card slots on each side. A total of 28 card slots!











































Thank you.


----------



## septembersiren

Is there a white or brown tag in one of the slots or somewhere in the case


----------



## V0N1B2

hboson said:


> Thanks so much! I bought it and it's my first bv!
> Would you mind looking at this as well?
> 
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA White Clutch Crossbody (
> Item number: 331707380215
> Seller: shelcyluxstore (on ebay)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331707380215?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks again!



Yay!
The bag in the listing is an authentic Intrecciomirage Mini Messenger (Disco) Bag, IMO.
I think the colour might be New Sand?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Yay!
> 
> The bag in the listing is an authentic Intrecciomirage Mini Messenger (Disco) Bag, IMO.
> 
> I think the colour might be New Sand?




That looks like a very nice neutral color! 

Since the OP mentioned that she's new to BV, may I add that this one is not the signature woven bag? It's still leather, I believe.


----------



## celayuml

No, I don't see any.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

celayuml said:


> Hi, pls help to authentic this cardholder. I have no item name/code from the shop. I tried to google but has no results too.
> 
> Item Name: Nappa leather credit card slot
> Seller name or ID: House of Wong (retail store)
> Working Link to pictures: pls see below
> Comments: nice n new leather smell, soft to touch as those in the boutique.  There are 3 inserts which it  has 7 card slots on each side. A total of 28 card slots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.







septembersiren said:


> Is there a white or brown tag in one of the slots or somewhere in the case




I have seen a lot of these on the Instagram of a counterfeit seller from Asia.


----------



## celayuml

septembersiren said:


> Is there a white or brown tag in one of the slots or somewhere in the case




No, I didn't find any.


----------



## celayuml

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have seen a lot of these on the Instagram of a counterfeit seller from Asia.




Does BV really come out with such an item in the 1st place? I'm asking this as I've never seen such before + I wasn't able to any info online.


----------



## septembersiren

I have never seen this paticular piece before 
lacking a authentcity tag I would pass on it if I were you


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> That looks like a very nice neutral color!
> 
> Since the OP mentioned that she's new to BV, may I add that this one is not the signature woven bag? It's still leather, I believe.


I think I wrote in my response it is Intrecciomirage.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> I think I wrote in my response it is Intrecciomirage.




Sure you did [emoji5]&#65039; Just I remember when I was a total BV newbie, all those words didn't really mean anything to me [emoji28]


----------



## floodette

hiya all, it's me again....

would you kindly help me with this rete? Also, what is the color? Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## nia44

Hi, I just received this brown BV crossbody bag - could you please tell me if it is authentic?  Thanks so much!


----------



## septembersiren

IMO it is authentic from 2011 ebano cross body
I think they might call it the pillow bag here


----------



## hollymolly

Hello everyone, I'm looking to purchase my first Bottega bag. Please let me know what you think of the following regarding authenticity...and color!. I know this is short notice since the auction ends soon but I'd appreciate an opinion even if I do not bid on it this time around. Thanks!
*
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Nappa Convertible
Listing number: **151913824537 
Seller name or ID: 10joycehttp://www.ebay.com/usr/10joyce?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151913824537
Comments: The serial number is B04040399D but from a forum search, I assume this is only useful to Bottega employees
*


----------



## MELMEL2007

Item Name: Intrecciato Crossbody 
Seller name or ID: Dreamcatcher808 (Non eBay seller)
Working Link to pictures: see attachments
Commentslease help authenticate this bootleg veneta, Thanks in Advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> hiya all, it's me again....
> would you kindly help me with this rete? Also, what is the color? Thanks a lot in advance!!


The bag in the photos is authentic, IMO 
Colour looks like it might be Chene?


----------



## V0N1B2

MELMEL2007 said:


> Item Name: Intrecciato Crossbody
> Seller name or ID: Dreamcatcher808 (Non eBay seller)
> Working Link to pictures: see attachments
> Commentslease help authenticate this bootleg veneta, Thanks in Advance.


The bag pictured is authentic IMO 
I think the colour might be Petale from Fall/Winter 2010


----------



## V0N1B2

hollymolly said:


> Hello everyone, I'm looking to purchase my first Bottega bag. Please let me know what you think of the following regarding authenticity...and color!. I know this is short notice since the auction ends soon but I'd appreciate an opinion even if I do not bid on it this time around. Thanks!
> *
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Ebano Nappa Convertible
> Listing number: **151913824537
> Seller name or ID: 10joycehttp://www.ebay.com/usr/10joyce?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151913824537
> Comments: The serial number is B04040399D but from a forum search, I assume this is only useful to Bottega employees
> *


The Convertible Tote looks authentic to me.
Colour is Ebano, as the seller stated in the listing.


----------



## hollymolly

V0N1B2 said:


> The Convertible Tote looks authentic to me.
> Colour is Ebano, as the seller stated in the listing.



 Thank you. Appreciate the color id and confirmation.


----------



## sirikon

Item Name: Bramble Tornabuoni Woven Goatskin Leather Large Veneta Hobo Bag
Seller name or ID: yoogiscloset
Item Number: 11125811
Working Link to pictures: 

yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_06.jpg
yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_01.jpg
yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_11.jpg
yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_12.jpg
yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_13.jpg
yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_03.jpg

Commentslease help authenticate this bootleg veneta, Thanks in Advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

sirikon said:


> Item Name: Bramble Tornabuoni Woven Goatskin Leather Large Veneta Hobo Bag
> Seller name or ID: yoogiscloset
> Item Number: 11125811
> Working Link to pictures:
> 
> yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_06.jpg
> yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_01.jpg
> yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_11.jpg
> yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_12.jpg
> yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_13.jpg
> yoogiscloset.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/11125811_03.jpg
> 
> Commentslease help authenticate this bootleg veneta, Thanks in Advance.


The Bramble Tornabuoni Large Veneta from Yoogi's Closet is authentic, IMO


----------



## cutiev

Item Name: Bottega Veneta men's bi-fold wallet
Seller name or ID: jolener12
Item Number: 201480735615
Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201480735615

Hi everyone,

Please help authenticate this BV men's wallet.

Thanks in advance!

Viola


----------



## V0N1B2

cutiev said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta men's bi-fold wallet
> Seller name or ID: jolener12
> Item Number: 201480735615
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201480735615
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Please help authenticate this BV men's wallet.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Viola


The wallet looks authentic to me


----------



## cutiev

Thank you so much VON1B2!!!

Anyone else?  Its a bday gift for my dad so I just wanted to be more sure this is authentic if not too much to ask.

Tks,
Viola


----------



## floodette

Hi, VON

It's me again, with another Rete. Would you tell me if this is OK? I lost on the previous one.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> Hi, VON
> 
> It's me again, with another Rete. Would you tell me if this is OK? I lost on the previous one.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


It looks like a Large Rete in Chene but it would be helpful to see both sides of the authenticity tag, the heatstamp and the hardware (closure).


----------



## Caitriona777

Hello,
I have purchased vintage bad from eBay, like I thought for fraction of price and received it today, however I am worried now it is fake. 
It is supposed to be vintage bag, and there are no authenticty tag inside at all, just metallic BV stamp. I will post pictures soon, I am so upset.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/311500271331?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Caitriona777

Link is active in my post above. Please, someone else confirms that it is fake! I can't believe I was such a moron to purchase it, it is just I am really unfamiliar with the brand.


----------



## nigisid

*Item Name:             BOTTEGA VENETA BRAIDED HAND BAG 
 Listing number:      272087796444
 Seller name or ID:   coolstuff88812
 Working Link:          http://www.ebay.ph/itm/272087796444?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments:             Thank you for your help.*


----------



## nigisid

*Item Name:                BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Montaigne Bag *


*Listing Number:         *281896451136

*Seller name or ID:      *mo.ph2015 


*Working Link:            **http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Intrecciato-Montaigne-Bag-/281896451136?hash=item41a2567c40:g:nkgAAOSwhcJWMH7R*

* Comments: Thanks again.*


----------



## septembersiren

Please read post #1 to see pictures needed to authenticate
The 1st one is a vintage bag. I wouldn't be able to tell very much on either bag without the proper pictures


----------



## septembersiren

Revisiting the vintage bag pictures. IMO it is authentic
It could be from 2009 which would make it not vintage sorry
The closest I have for the color is crimson/tea

If you could get the same type of pictures for the Montaigne it would be helpful


----------



## nigisid

https://www.facebook.com/moi.obsess...97949172392.1073743767.100000865874098&type=3

Thanks for your replies, pls see above link for photos from seller.


----------



## Caitriona777

I am attaching pictures. However, I am 99,999% sure now that it is fake. I am going to return it to the seller. Zippers look fake on my bag, no authenticity tag at all, and zipper pull looks very suspicious too.


----------



## septembersiren

I believe this Montaigne is authentic. It is from 2007 the color is called favorite. I hope that you noted that the bag is pretty dirty inside and out


----------



## nigisid

septembersiren said:


> I believe this Montaigne is authentic. It is from 2007 the color is called favorite. I hope that you noted that the bag is pretty dirty inside and out


Yes I did, which is why I am hesitating, it looks too beat up. Thanks for the replies, much appreciated. Happy New Year!


----------



## septembersiren

Light colors are tricky
They always show dirt and color transfer
I actually think this is in pretty good shape for a bag from 2007. There is no guarantee that even if you sent it for spa treatment that it would come clean. It is a shame because they don't make this Montaigne anymore&#128552;


----------



## nigisid

septembersiren said:


> Light colors are tricky
> They always show dirt and color transfer
> I actually think this is in pretty good shape for a bag from 2007. There is no guarantee that even if you sent it for spa treatment that it would come clean. It is a shame because they don't make this Montaigne anymore&#128552;




It's a beautiful bag, price is tempting.  But you are right, a spa session may not be much help


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Can anyone authenticate this BottegaVeneta bag I purchased in 2013 from a consignment store in Switzerland? I amconfident the owner of the store takes care to source genuine designer bags,but given I have been unable to trace this particular model anywhere on the netI would welcome your input. I was told it was a limited edition. I cannot besure what collection it is from but I am guessing between 2009-2011.


It is silver with beautiful flowers on thechain. I am afraid it is difficult to get a good quality photo of the BottegaVeneta stamp on the silver leather. Here are the photos - I can provide more ifneeded. All input will be gratefully received.




https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w13411gv9ob486b/AAAbkR-i9saLmbDphyjPzz-qa?dl=0


----------



## Swissmiss2000

. I 





Swissmiss2000 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this BottegaVeneta bag I purchased in 2013 from a consignment store in Switzerland? I amconfident the owner of the store takes care to source genuine designer bags,but given I have been unable to trace this particular model anywhere on the netI would welcome your input. I was told it was a limited edition. I cannot besure what collection it is from but I am guessing between 2009-2011.
> 
> 
> It is silver with beautiful flowers on thechain. I am afraid it is difficult to get a good quality photo of the BottegaVeneta stamp on the silver leather. Here are the photos - I can provide more ifneeded. All input will be gratefully received.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w13411gv9ob486b/AAAbkR-i9saLmbDphyjPzz-qa?dl=0


 
Sorry everyone. I provided a link to the photos as when I attempted to attach photos one by one, I got a message saying a "security token" is missing and I should contact TPF administrator. Help! Now I see that the photos via the link are small. I'll try to resolve the issue and post larger photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

Swissmiss2000 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this BottegaVeneta bag I purchased in 2013 from a consignment store in Switzerland? I amconfident the owner of the store takes care to source genuine designer bags,but given I have been unable to trace this particular model anywhere on the netI would welcome your input. I was told it was a limited edition. I cannot besure what collection it is from but I am guessing between 2009-2011.
> 
> 
> It is silver with beautiful flowers on thechain. I am afraid it is difficult to get a good quality photo of the BottegaVeneta stamp on the silver leather. Here are the photos - I can provide more ifneeded. All input will be gratefully received.https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w13411gv9ob486b/AAAbkR-i9saLmbDphyjPzz-qa?dl=0


It's authentic, IMO.
This bag is a bit older than your estimate and while I don't think it's a true limited edition (no brass or silver metal plaque stating so on the interior of the bag), it was most likely offered for that season only.  The perforations and scalloped edges were offered on a few different silhouettes that season - like the Veneta, SLGs, etc.  
I believe your bag is from the Fall/Winter 2006 collection.  It was offered in Noce, White and Nero as well.  

Here is a link to a member's Crocodile version:  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/just-brought-home-a-brand-new-crocodile-bv-254880.html

Here is a link to the bag featured on the PurseBlog site, done in velvet: http://www.purseblog.com/shoulder-bags/bottega-veneta-velvet-shoulder-bag/

Hope that helps a little bit


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item name: sloane
Seller: mejane1064
Listing number: 301835230902
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301835230902?redirect=mobile

Thanks!


----------



## Swissmiss2000

V0N1B2 said:


> It's authentic, IMO.
> This bag is a bit older than your estimate and while I don't think it's a true limited edition (no brass or silver metal plaque stating so on the interior of the bag), it was most likely offered for that season only.  The perforations and scalloped edges were offered on a few different silhouettes that season - like the Veneta, SLGs, etc.
> I believe your bag is from the Fall/Winter 2006 collection.  It was offered in Noce, White and Nero as well.
> 
> Here is a link to a member's Crocodile version:  http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/just-brought-home-a-brand-new-crocodile-bv-254880.html
> 
> Here is a link to the bag featured on the PurseBlog site, done in velvet: http://www.purseblog.com/shoulder-bags/bottega-veneta-velvet-shoulder-bag/
> 
> Hope that helps a little bit


That helps a lot! Thanks so much for the info and photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item name: sloane
> Seller: mejane1064
> Listing number: 301835230902
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301835230902?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thanks!


Not authentic, IMO 


*neither was this one and I'm sorry I didn't have a chance to report it 
If anyone here bought this bag, please return it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: old pyramid?
Seller: tiras1231xu1
Item number: 131682053563
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131682053563?redirect=mobile


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: new pyramid
Seller: brand_jfa
Item number: 262209433205
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262209433205?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## septembersiren

Imo the pyramid is authentic


----------



## septembersiren

Nikkifresh2 the 2nd pyramid is authentic. The first one. Is a mess. I am not saying it is not authentic or not. I can barely make out details. I am on my phone. The lining seemed beyond cleaning. I don't know if it is my phone or the pictures were bad but it seemed that the pictures were taken at a distance so you really couldn't see details. Maybe just my phone. Sorry


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

May I enlist your expertise and authenticate this lido?  

Is this a Nappa or a calf skin tote? The description said its deer skin but I'm pretty sure it is not. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Does this style come with a pouch? 

Thanks. 

Gainsboro rings lido

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...393&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-xwtXZPpY6bATBre7DPNCWg


----------



## nigisid

Item name:   Bottega Veneta Intreciatto Nappa Montaigne Bag
 Seller: buyandflaunt 
 Listing number: 321966346056
 Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-Bo...6346056?hash=item4af6b08f48:g:aKwAAOSwnipWY87-


Item name:   Bottega Veneta Intrecciato hobo bag 
 Seller: designers.hub.by.beautifulliers.closet 
 Listing number: 221985343141
 Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Preloved-Bot...343141?hash=item33af5b86a5:g:wdoAAOSw~gRV6lx-


Thanks in advance


----------



## septembersiren

Nigisid the montagine is authentic


----------



## septembersiren

Nigisid I also think the nero veneta is authentic. It shows normal wear for a bag 5 years old. I would ask for additional pictures to see what the lining is like. Ink does not come out of suede


----------



## Kashi

no need to reply.i


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> May I enlist your expertise and authenticate this lido?
> 
> Is this a Nappa or a calf skin tote? The description said its deer skin but I'm pretty sure it is not. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Does this style come with a pouch?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Gainsboro rings lido
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...393&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-xwtXZPpY6bATBre7DPNCWg


It looks authentic, although the seller hasn't provided the necessary photos needed, so I'll reserve judgement until those are provided.
I would have to dig deep re: leather type.  I don't know why I think that Gainsborough was a colour done in Cervo only.  I could very well be wrong - wouldn't be the first time.
I am assuming that one of the photographs provided (of the LE plate) is that of the pouch.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks authentic, although the seller hasn't provided the necessary photos needed, so I'll reserve judgement until those are provided.
> 
> I would have to dig deep re: leather type.  I don't know why I think that Gainsborough was a colour done in Cervo only.  I could very well be wrong - wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> I am assuming that one of the photographs provided (of the LE plate) is that of the pouch.




Thanks a lot. 

I'm really curious about the leather type.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'd really appreciate if you can take a look at this one. Thank you for your time.

BOTTEGA VENETA EBANO Intrecciato Nappa Shoulder Bag~NEW

Seller: Superdollfie

Item number: 331743656589

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331743656589


----------



## nigisid

septembersiren said:


> Nigisid I also think the nero veneta is authentic. It shows normal wear for a bag 5 years old. I would ask for additional pictures to see what the lining is like. Ink does not come out of suede




Thanks for your replies, I am leaning towards the Montaigne since I have always wanted that shape in BV bag.


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Hi

A Happy 2016 to all.

Would appreciate if someone can help me with the authentication of the following bag :

Item : Bottega Veneta Blue Medium Bag

Seller : gberger

Item No : 221966257540

Link : http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221966257540

Thank you so much


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'd really appreciate if you can take a look at this one. Thank you for your time.
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA EBANO Intrecciato Nappa Shoulder Bag~NEW
> 
> Seller: Superdollfie
> 
> Item number: 331743656589
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331743656589


The listing ended, did you buy it?
It certainly looks authentic to me. 
Awfully cheap for a bag less than four months old... Glad I'm not in the reselling bizniz.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi
> 
> A Happy 2016 to all.
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can help me with the authentication of the following bag :
> 
> Item : Bottega Veneta Blue Medium Bag
> 
> Seller : gberger
> 
> Item No : 221966257540
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221966257540
> 
> Thank you so much


The Medium Belly is authentic, IMO. 
Colour is Celeste from Fall/Winter 2011/2012 I think. 
I'm at work so I'm going from memory on that - could be mistaken.


----------



## Lavender_Tea

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Belly is authentic, IMO.
> 
> Colour is Celeste from Fall/Winter 2011/2012 I think.
> 
> I'm at work so I'm going from memory on that - could be mistaken.




Thank you for your time


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> The listing ended, did you buy it?
> It certainly looks authentic to me.
> Awfully cheap for a bag less than four months old... Glad I'm not in the reselling bizniz.




Thanks V. 

Missed it. Didn't really need it but I just found out that Bella could well help with my Sloane addiction.  And it's in Ebano.


----------



## georgie31

Hi! Please advise if this is authentic. Thank you!!

Item name: Purple Intrecciato Wallet
Item number: 221982929640
Seller: brandoff_hk

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221982929640 
I


----------



## Gmarge

Hi, I'm newbie here and I need help to authenticate my first BV  

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Veneta
Item number: B04420509A
Seller name or ID: Reboonz.co.id
Comments: the bag has nice leather smell 
Question: does BV has authentication card just like prada or chanel? 

Thank you before!


----------



## V0N1B2

georgie31 said:


> Hi! Please advise if this is authentic. Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: Purple Intrecciato Wallet
> Item number: 221982929640
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/221982929640
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235504
> View attachment 3235506
> View attachment 3235507
> View attachment 3235508
> View attachment 3235509
> View attachment 3235510
> View attachment 3235511
> View attachment 3235512
> View attachment 3235513
> View attachment 3235514


No red flags and I think this is Violet from 2012, BUT!
Please ask the seller for a photo of the auth tag so I can give you a more accurate opinion.
Brandoff is a reputable seller, I'm sure they will oblige your request.


----------



## V0N1B2

Gmarge said:


> Hi, I'm newbie here and I need help to authenticate my first BV
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Veneta
> Item number: B04420509A
> Seller name or ID: Reboonz.co.id
> Comments: the bag has nice leather smell
> Question: does BV has authentication card just like prada or chanel?
> 
> Thank you before!


IMO, This is an authentic Medium Veneta in Espresso 
BV doesn't have authentication cards like Prada and Chanel, but you will usually find a light brown controllato card similar to those used for Balenciaga, tucked into the pocket of a new bag.  It doesn't really mean anything as far as I know - at least as it relates to authenticity.


----------



## Gmarge

V0N1B2 said:


> IMO, This is an authentic Medium Veneta in Espresso
> BV doesn't have authentication cards like Prada and Chanel, but you will usually find a light brown controllato card similar to those used for Balenciaga, tucked into the pocket of a new bag.  It doesn't really mean anything as far as I know - at least as it relates to authenticity.



Yeay! Thanks @V0N1B2 
Seems i have been mistaken by the info i previousely got..i thought it was a large size haha..


----------



## ineedbags

Hi everyone. Am looking for a *large veneta*. Could you please help to authenticate these? (Have searched thread but haven't found them yet) Thanks much in advance!

1) Item name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Large Hobo
Item number: 252242849195
Seller: personal_concierge
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252242849195?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2) Item name: Bottega Black Woven Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
Item number: 371504037205
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371504037205?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Question: Is this a large??

3) Item name: VENETA Black Leather Woven Intrecciato Nappa Bag
Item number: 201418484385
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201418484385?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Question: This is a large right?

4)  Item name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Large Classic Woven Hobo Shoulder Bag
Item number: 201498189315
Seller: clgt06
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201498189315?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Question: Is this the Large? Also, do the metallics eventually fade?


----------



## V0N1B2

ineedbags said:


> Hi everyone. Am looking for a *large veneta*. Could you please help to authenticate these? (Have searched thread but haven't found them yet) Thanks much in advance!
> 
> 4)  Item name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Large Classic Woven Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 201498189315
> Seller: clgt06
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201498189315?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Question: Is this the Large? Also, do the metallics eventually fade?


Authentic, IMO. 
This is a Large Veneta in Copper Rame.  Gorgeous.
This bag is now almost eight years old and doesn't look faded to me, so I don't know how much more it would fade in the next 10+ years. (provided it's taken care of properly).  I don't think the Rame bags fade as much a they.... rub. If that makes sense.  They have a lovely ribbon-like texture.


----------



## V0N1B2

ineedbags said:


> Hi everyone. Am looking for a *large veneta*. Could you please help to authenticate these? (Have searched thread but haven't found them yet) Thanks much in advance!
> 
> 1) Item name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Large Hobo
> Item number: 252242849195
> Seller: personal_concierge
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252242849195?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Something is not right with these bags. I say "these" because there are two different bags shown in this listing. Pictures 1 & 4 belong to the same bag, pictures 2 & 3 are the same bag. Please ask your seller which bag she is selling, then provide the necessary photos to authenticate. (post #1 of this thread)


----------



## V0N1B2

ineedbags said:


> Hi everyone. Am looking for a *large veneta*. Could you please help to authenticate these? (Have searched thread but haven't found them yet) Thanks much in advance!
> 
> 2) Item name: Bottega Black Woven Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 371504037205
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371504037205?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Question: Is this a large??
> 
> 3) Item name: VENETA Black Leather Woven Intrecciato Nappa Bag
> Item number: 201418484385
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201418484385?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Question: This is a large right?


2) This is an authentic Large Nero Veneta, IMO.  I can't pinpoint a year but it's from somewhere around 2000, give or take a couple years.
The lining is in need of replacement.  If you want this bag, I would send it to Modern Leather in NYC and have them replace it.  I can't remember how much it is, but if you search the forum, you will find the answer.  *I dont remember it being very expensive, though. 

3) This is an authentic Medium Nero Veneta, IMO.  Same vintage as the one above. 

Both sellers are reputable, IMO. Good luck


----------



## hitt

Hi everyone.
I found this bag at my local thrift store.
I scoured the whole bag to see any sign of the bag's brand. It just felt so wonderful and soft like my other BV bag. Any information would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## emilyhiroyasu

Item Name:Bottega Veneta WATTEAU Medium Veneta Hobo 
Seller name or ID: sf429pursesgadgets
Working Link to pictures: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARELY-USED...sh=item35f83fe8ee:g:lCIAAOSwHQ9WV7Wo#viTabs_0

Comments:I came across a listing on ebay, wish to know if it is an authentic BV.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

hitt said:


> Hi everyone.
> I found this bag at my local thrift store.
> I scoured the whole bag to see any sign of the bag's brand. It just felt so wonderful and soft like my other BV bag. Any information would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Unless you can find some markings that state it is Bottega Veneta, I'm not sure if we can help.  No small rectangular metal plaque anywhere?


----------



## V0N1B2

emilyhiroyasu said:


> Item Name:Bottega Veneta WATTEAU Medium Veneta Hobo
> Seller name or ID: sf429pursesgadgets
> Working Link to pictures:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARELY-USED...sh=item35f83fe8ee:g:lCIAAOSwHQ9WV7Wo#viTabs_0
> 
> Comments:I came across a listing on ebay, wish to know if it is an authentic BV.  Thanks for your help!


The Watteau Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO 
Watteau was such a pretty colour.


----------



## hitt

V0N1B2 said:


> Unless you can find some markings that state it is Bottega Veneta, I'm not sure if we can help.  No small rectangular metal plaque anywhere?


Thanks for giving it a look. I will try find that small rectangular plaque.


----------



## ineedbags

V0N1B2 said:


> Something is not right with these bags. I say "these" because there are two different bags shown in this listing. Pictures 1 & 4 belong to the same bag, pictures 2 & 3 are the same bag. Please ask your seller which bag she is selling, then provide the necessary photos to authenticate. (post #1 of this thread)


Thanks so much for this - I would never have guessed they're different bags! I think I'm going to take a step back because if she's going to do something dodgy now, I may end up with a fake bag at the end of this.

Thanks for verifying the rest for me, too. Much appreciated!


----------



## emilyhiroyasu

V0N1B2 said:


> The Watteau Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO
> Watteau was such a pretty colour.


Thank you so much, Von1B2!
I will need one more opinion from you -- Is Medium a good size for a woman in 5'2" height? I am debating if I shall purchase a large or medium.


----------



## V0N1B2

emilyhiroyasu said:


> Thank you so much, Von1B2!
> I will need one more opinion from you -- Is Medium a good size for a woman in 5'2" height? I am debating if I shall purchase a large or medium.


Size is a personal decision.  I think you should think about what you need to carry on a daily basis and what styles/sizes of bags are you currently using.  If you carry the basic essentials, then I think a Medium would be great - for any size person.  IMO, Venetas don't look good stuffed to the gills - they should drape nicely.  
There have been lots of posts here over the years on this subject.  Have a look in the main BV forum and do a search for Medium vs. Large, check out the Veneta thread in the Reference Library, have a look through the "BV in action" thread, and most importantly, ask the ladies their opinion - you'll get a lot of different ones.  Most of all though, if you can get to a BV boutique or dpartment store that sells BV, go try some on.


----------



## V0N1B2

ineedbags said:


> Thanks so much for this - I would never have guessed they're different bags! I think I'm going to take a step back because if she's going to do something dodgy now, I may end up with a fake bag at the end of this.
> 
> Thanks for verifying the rest for me, too. Much appreciated!


I don't know about the intentions of the seller, she may have had two purple bags at one time.  I noticed in her listing she used Byzantine, Violet and Corot.  The first picture looks like a stock photo taken from a website.  I believe the 1st and 4th pictures are of a Byzantine Veneta.  Byzantine because of the new style handle.  The 2nd and 3rd photos can't be Byzantine because the interior would be different.  Those would be pictures of the Violet/Corot Veneta.  You can also make out the underside of the handle in the 3rd photo. (see the seam?).
If you are interested, ask her for more pictures, because she hasn't provided a photo of the authenticity tag in the pocket.  Sellers will sometimes use pictures they've found on the internet (or other listings) which is a big no-no and not very smart, because had she provided all the necessary information, that bag could have been sold today. 
However, I think sometimes it's best to deal with sellers that are a bit more familiar with the products they're selling.  Makes for a pleasant transaction all around.  If you are the least bit unsure, keep looking.
Hope that helps a little bit


----------



## ineedbags

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know about the intentions of the seller, she may have had two purple bags at one time.  I noticed in her listing she used Byzantine, Violet and Corot.  The first picture looks like a stock photo taken from a website.  I believe the 1st and 4th pictures are of a Byzantine Veneta.  Byzantine because of the new style handle.  The 2nd and 3rd photos can't be Byzantine because the interior would be different.  Those would be pictures of the Violet/Corot Veneta.  You can also make out the underside of the handle in the 3rd photo. (see the seam?).
> If you are interested, ask her for more pictures, because she hasn't provided a photo of the authenticity tag in the pocket.  Sellers will sometimes use pictures they've found on the internet (or other listings) which is a big no-no and not very smart, because had she provided all the necessary information, that bag could have been sold today.
> However, I think sometimes it's best to deal with sellers that are a bit more familiar with the products they're selling.  Makes for a pleasant transaction all around.  If you are the least bit unsure, keep looking.
> Hope that helps a little bit



Thanks so much, seriously. I really appreciate it. You have an amazing body of knowledge of BV - I'm so much in awe, and thank you for sharing your expertise. I think I'll continue to keep a look out for another one.


----------



## georgie31

V0N1B2 said:


> No red flags and I think this is Violet from 2012, BUT!
> 
> Please ask the seller for a photo of the auth tag so I can give you a more accurate opinion.
> 
> Brandoff is a reputable seller, I'm sure they will oblige your request.




Thank you so much!! I actually found out that boutique pricing here in Hawaii cheaper than the mainland, so a new one was only $100 more than this listing- I bought the Byzantine purple one today! [emoji179] Thank you again!!!


----------



## Nekolassa

Please Help! 

I'm not well versed in Bottega (former Coach collector), it seems this bag I purchased is a replica as this model number was only given to the replicas??? The leather feels plastic and the tag folds?? 

The pictures are from me, I have received the bag already and have asked the seller if it's authentic and they replied that it is. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
. I apologize it's not in proper format but this is no longer an auction. 

Seller: shawnbecs 
Site: eBay 
Title: Bottega Vendetta made in Italy 

Thank you in advance. Luckily I didn't spend much of it's not authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

Nekolassa said:


> Please Help!
> 
> I'm not well versed in Bottega (former Coach collector), it seems this bag I purchased is a replica as this model number was only given to the replicas??? The leather feels plastic and the tag folds??
> 
> The pictures are from me, I have received the bag already and have asked the seller if it's authentic and they replied that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238148
> View attachment 3238149
> View attachment 3238150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I apologize it's not in proper format but this is no longer an auction.
> 
> Seller: shawnbecs
> Site: eBay
> Title: Bottega Vendetta made in Italy
> 
> Thank you in advance. Luckily I didn't spend much of it's not authentic.


I have no reason to this isn't authentic.  The model number actually belongs to this style bag, the heatstamp and the authenticity tag look fine to me.  There was a bright blue done for spring/summer 2010, and this bag also came in brown and black. I'm at work and won't be home for a few days so I don't have my BV detective gear with me.  Give me a couple of days and I'll see if I can find you a bit more information


----------



## Nekolassa

I really appreciate that[emoji7]. Thank you so much.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thank you in advance for your help. 

Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Leather Ball Handbag~Ebano~Authentic

Seller: goldilocks500

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191782925115


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Leather Ball Handbag~Ebano~Authentic
> 
> Seller: goldilocks500
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191782925115


The Ebano Ball in the listing is authentic, IMO 
It's the original (or first generation) Ball Bag.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> The Ebano Ball in the listing is authentic, IMO
> It's the original (or first generation) Ball Bag.




Thanks. 

Here's another original Ball that I'm looking at. 

GORGEOUS Brown BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato HOBO SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG Italy VGC

Seller: littlemissmuffet808

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131688003047

Thank you in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Here's another original Ball that I'm looking at.
> 
> GORGEOUS Brown BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato HOBO SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG Italy VGC
> 
> Seller: littlemissmuffet808
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131688003047
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Also authentic, IMO.  Same style/year as the previous one.


----------



## Bagcoolie

ineedbags said:


> Thanks so much, seriously. I really appreciate it. You have an amazing body of knowledge of BV - I'm so much in awe, and thank you for sharing your expertise. I think I'll continue to keep a look out for another one.


Hi VON1B2- I learnt so much from your wisdom. I was tempted on this same bag. It was finally sold. I am glad that I did not take the plunge as I was debating if the color is hard to maintain. Now that I reviewed the thread, I heave a sigh of relief. The seller seems to be a professional one but nowadays, one can never tell. Thanks to Ineedbags as well for enquiring on this listing.

Great week ahead. Time for me to hit the sack. Asia timing !


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Also authentic, IMO.  Same style/year as the previous one.




Thanks, V [emoji8]


----------



## Loveheart

If someone could check this for me?

Bottega Veneta cervo tote

seller:gilli4gym 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bottega-v...253232?hash=item3d0e8eee70:g:VtYAAOSw5VFWNpZI

what would be the colour name?

thank you...


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Hi Everyone,

May ask for your assistance in authenticating this bag? Here is the information:

Name: Women's Bottega Veneta Purple Frame Handbag Small
List #: 401056476621
Seller: libertystore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401056476621?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: If this bag is authentic, I would love any information about it, name, color, season. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## V0N1B2

Loveheart said:


> If someone could check this for me?
> Bottega Veneta cervo tote
> seller:gilli4gym
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bottega-v...253232?hash=item3d0e8eee70:g:VtYAAOSw5VFWNpZI
> what would be the colour name?
> thank you...


This Cervo Hobo looks authentic to me 
I think the colour is either New Red or Fraise. It's a bit hard to tell on my iPad, at the moment.  If I could see more of the receipt (like the date), I could be a bit more sure.  BV colours are also hard to capture accurately, IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

PlaneGGirl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> May ask for your assistance in authenticating this bag? Here is the information:
> 
> Name: Women's Bottega Veneta Purple Frame Handbag Small
> List #: 401056476621
> Seller: libertystore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401056476621?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: If this bag is authentic, I would love any information about it, name, color, season. Thank you so much for your time!


The seller hasn't provided a photo of the authenticity tag inside the bag.  With that, I could give you more information.  
If it proves authentic, it would be from 2007-ish as BV did a very similar styled bag for Resort 2007 (it was a bit bigger and had leather handles instead of a chain strap - retailed for about $3500).  The colour would probably be Old Petra.  So many BV bags don't have actual names, and this one probably didn't either.  It may have been called something like Intrecciato Pleated Bag or something like that.
I'm away from home (and all my BV detective gear) until tomorrow night, so once you are able to get that extra info from the seller, I can offer you a more informed opinion.


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Thank you very much! I will ask the seller for a picture of the inside tag.


----------



## hboson

Could you please take a look at this for me? I just bought it but still have the opportunity to return it. I'm not very familiar with the wallets but a few things stand out to me: 1. the care card seems a bit weird, especially the phrase about this being a sign of authenticity, 2. in the bill section one side of the lining is leather, the other vinyl and 3. the serial number on the tag can be seen through the other side. 

Thanks so much!!

I put the images in an album here: http://imgur.com/a/4dZXb


----------



## septembersiren

IMO this authentic. My zip around wallet is THE same


----------



## hboson

septembersiren said:


> IMO this authentic. My zip around wallet is THE same



Cool, thanks! It came with the same care card? And one side of the bill compartment is vinyl-like?


----------



## hboson

septembersiren said:


> IMO this authentic. My zip around wallet is THE same


Oh also, do you know what the material is? I can't tell from the serial number. Thanks again!


----------



## septembersiren

No I don't know the skin. The new tags can't be read by us. Don't pay attention to the care card. It is generic. When I was a BV SA they used to give us extras. There are maybe 5 different cards. For shoes for exotic skins for nappa for cervo etc. They are just a general instruction on how to care for leather. They are put in with the product at the factory. Once in awhile they get mixed up


----------



## dunwu

Newbie to BV. Got a great deal, but seeking peace in mind . Could you take a look at this one for me? Thanks a lot!

Name: Women's Bottega Veneta Handbag Large
List #: 111874837486
Seller: thewrld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...4CgyPKNk7C2s6OrXQCipo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: 3 additional pics per page 1 instruction.


----------



## V0N1B2

dunwu said:


> Newbie to BV. Got a great deal, but seeking peace in mind . Could you take a look at this one for me? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Name: Women's Bottega Veneta Handbag Large
> List #: 111874837486
> Seller: thewrld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...4CgyPKNk7C2s6OrXQCipo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: 3 additional pics per page 1 instruction.


It's authentic, IMO 
The colour is Rosa Shock (I think), and the bag is about two or three years old (if you wanted to know).
thewrld is one of my favourite online consignment stores lol, although I've never bought a purse from them. (yet)
Welcome to BV.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Hi!  Can you please authenticate this coin purse?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111877634155?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## septembersiren

Imo the coin purse is authentic. It is in great shape for being so old.


----------



## Loveheart

V0N1B2 said:


> This Cervo Hobo looks authentic to me
> I think the colour is either New Red or Fraise. It's a bit hard to tell on my iPad, at the moment.  If I could see more of the receipt (like the date), I could be a bit more sure.  BV colours are also hard to capture accurately, IMO.



Forgot to say thanks! Didn't go for it as the seller never replied to my queries... looking for the next one


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello, I'm a newbie to BV, and just now purchased this bag: 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...colato-buffalo-leather-satchel-bag-41656.html

I've purchased from Yoogi's before, and believe they have a good rep.  But I just want to be certain.  Can you tell me if it is authentic; and if so, a little bit about the bag, such as the date?  Can you tell anything from the tag,  as you can with LV and Chanel?  Thank you so much in advance for your assistance


----------



## V0N1B2

Rumbabird said:


> Hello, I'm a newbie to BV, and just now purchased this bag:
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...colato-buffalo-leather-satchel-bag-41656.html
> 
> I've purchased from Yoogi's before, and believe they have a good rep.  But I just want to be certain.  Can you tell me if it is authentic; and if so, a little bit about the bag, such as the date?  Can you tell anything from the tag,  as you can with LV and Chanel?  Thank you so much in advance for your assistance


Well, I don't know what else I can add that Yoogi's didn't already cover.
Yes, it is authentic, the colour is Cioccolato, the leather is Buffalo, and I believe it's from Resort/Cruise 2011-2012. 
Congrats


----------



## Rumbabird

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, I don't know what else I can add that Yoogi's didn't already cover.
> Yes, it is authentic, the colour is Cioccolato, the leather is Buffalo, and I believe it's from Resort/Cruise 2011-2012.
> Congrats


Thank you for your time and expertise, and for the peace of mind


----------



## nikkifresh2

septembersiren said:


> Imo the coin purse is authentic. It is in great shape for being so old.




Thanks!  I received it and just wondering if they used ykk zippers back then?


----------



## septembersiren

They might have. The zippers have changed over the years. I am not even sure if current coin purses use riri zippers or plain ones


----------



## Elaine1904

*Item Name:  BV Satin knot clutch
Listing number: *291666567397  * 
Seller name or ID: **frankie-four-fingers 
Working Link: here
Comments: Thank you!
*


----------



## V0N1B2

Elaine1904 said:


> *Item Name:  BV Satin knot clutch
> Listing number: *291666567397  *
> Seller name or ID: **frankie-four-fingers
> Working Link: here
> Comments: Thank you!
> *


I don't feel comfortable authenticating knots as a general rule. However, there are several things that give me pause with this item.
IMO, it is not authentic. Sorry 

*If anyone else wants to chime in with their opinion, please do.


----------



## Orlie

Kindly take a look at this item:

Item: Vintage Bottega Veneta Woven Clutch Handbag
Listing Number: 111881017302
Seller: rsnrobe_e5tfjx
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bot...017302?hash=item1a0ca0d7d6:g:hxYAAOSwKtlWilpf
Comment:  Seller says there is no white tag (as it is vintage)

Thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

Orlie said:


> Kindly take a look at this item:
> 
> Item: Vintage Bottega Veneta Woven Clutch Handbag
> Listing Number: 111881017302
> Seller: rsnrobe_e5tfjx
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bot...017302?hash=item1a0ca0d7d6:g:hxYAAOSwKtlWilpf
> Comment:  Seller says there is no white tag (as it is vintage)
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Vintage is not my forté, but nothing is giving me the heebie-jeebies.
Everything looks as it should (including the mirror if it's the one that originally came with the bag), for an item of this vintage.
I have no reason to think it isn't authentic 

*Maybe some of our vintage experts could weigh in?


----------



## Orlie

V0N1B2 said:


> nothing is giving me the heebie-jeebies...



Ah--it's reassuring that you don't see anything jarring.  Thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## Elaine1904

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't feel comfortable authenticating knots as a general rule. However, there are several things that give me pause with this item.
> IMO, it is not authentic. Sorry
> 
> *If anyone else wants to chime in with their opinion, please do.



Thanks for your opinion. I thought it was way too good to be true anyway. The logo looks a little off to me? But i have very limited experience so thats why I posted here. Thanks


----------



## Mousse

Elaine1904 said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I thought it was way too good to be true anyway. The logo looks a little off to me? But i have very limited experience so thats why I posted here. Thanks




I agree. It's a fake.


----------



## Juliela

Fashionphile has the small Iron bag for sale - it's color is listed as "new red" but IIRC, new red was a 2013/14 release and this bag has the older style inside tag with 2010 on it. Anyone know what color this really is?

http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-small-shoulder-bag-new-red-111533

Thanks so much!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Juliela said:


> Fashionphile has the small Iron bag for sale - it's color is listed as "new red" but IIRC, new red was a 2013/14 release and this bag has the older style inside tag with 2010 on it. Anyone know what color this really is?
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-small-shoulder-bag-new-red-111533
> 
> Thanks so much!!


I think it's Cardinal (from F/W 2010?)


----------



## Juliela

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it's Cardinal (from F/W 2010?)



Thank you V0N1B2! Love Cardinal!


----------



## Cheanish

hi, could somebody authenticate this medium veneta in byzantine for me?
thank you in advance


----------



## Cheanish

continue to post more pictures:







[/URL]


----------



## Cheanish

my concern:
why the label with the front and back printing showing through, and blending with opposing sides?
i can see through the opposing side print.

is this fake?


----------



## V0N1B2

Cheanish said:


> hi, could somebody authenticate this medium veneta in byzantine for me?
> thank you in advance





Cheanish said:


> my concern:
> why the label with the front and back printing showing through, and blending with opposing sides?
> i can see through the opposing side print.
> 
> is this fake?


There is nothing in the photos that lead me to believe this isn't an authentic Bottega Veneta.  
Some authenticity tags are printed with darker ink, some with lighter - some seem to have a different shade of ink altogether.  There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason.
It's beautiful, enjoy it


----------



## Cheanish

Thank you so much V0N1B2 !!!
Now i could really enjoy my first BV without worry
Hopefully many more to come

Thanks!


----------



## designerdesire

My old addiction reared its ugly head.  It was bonus time at my firm, and the siren call of this bracelet crooned my name...can anyone assure me of its authenticity?

Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Item: Bottega Veneta NIB $895 Sterling Silver Double Intrecciato Wove Bracelet SZ M
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361407805281?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - please could you confirm your opinion of the following BV item?

Item:  Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Briefcase
No: 201518139564
Seller: nan-nna 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201518139564?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much for your help, it's very much appreciated!


----------



## V0N1B2

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - please could you confirm your opinion of the following BV item?
> 
> Item:  Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Briefcase
> No: 201518139564
> Seller: nan-nna
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201518139564?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, it's very much appreciated!


This looks like an authentic Intrecciato Light Calf Briefcase to me 
The colour is Moro.


----------



## MiniMabel

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks like an authentic Intrecciato Light Calf Briefcase to me
> The colour is Moro.



Hi - thank you very much!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please help authenticate this ring. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/161970800726


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please help authenticate this ring.
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/161970800726


 


did you buy this ring? the listing is ended 
it was a great price. 
I own this ring
it is called an in between the fingers ring 
that is why it is notched on the sides 
the ring itself is very heavy 
it is not woven but engraved 
there is no real way to authenticate this ring 
IMO it loos to be authentic
if you won the bid 
congratulations


----------



## nikkifresh2

septembersiren said:


> did you buy this ring? the listing is ended
> it was a great price.
> I own this ring
> it is called an in between the fingers ring
> that is why it is notched on the sides
> the ring itself is very heavy
> it is not woven but engraved
> there is no real way to authenticate this ring
> IMO it loos to be authentic
> if you won the bid
> congratulations




I did buy it, thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> I did buy it, thank you!










Let us know when you get your ring 
I would love to hear your thoughts on it


I remember when I was working at BV that I had to stop wearing it because I was afraid I would break one of the glass showcases 
the ring is very heavy


----------



## nikkifresh2

septembersiren said:


> Let us know when you get your ring
> I would love to hear your thoughts on it
> 
> 
> I remember when I was working at BV that I had to stop wearing it because I was afraid I would break one of the glass showcases
> the ring is very heavy




Funny I just got it today. I love it, it is heavy, but very comfortable. I could see being worried about the glass though.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Could someone please help authenticate this? If it is authentic, could someone familiar with this color let me know if it leans more blue, orange or pink toned IRL?

Thank you so much in advance!

Item:  Genuine Bottega Veneta Red Sloane Bag


No: 222006882577


Seller: gberger


Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222006882577


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! Could someone please help authenticate this? If it is authentic, could someone familiar with this color let me know if it leans more blue, orange or pink toned IRL?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> Item:  Genuine Bottega Veneta Red Sloane Bag
> No: 222006882577
> Seller: gberger
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222006882577


The Sloane is authentic, IMO 
I have no idea what colour it is, so I'm of no help with that.  Did the seller tell you what colour it is?  Or maybe when she purchased it? I didn't see it in the listing.
It looks like Blood to me, but that's just a guess


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> The Sloane is authentic, IMO
> 
> I have no idea what colour it is, so I'm of no help with that.  Did the seller tell you what colour it is?  Or maybe when she purchased it? I didn't see it in the listing.
> 
> It looks like Blood to me, but that's just a guess




Thank you! I will ask the seller and see what she says. Appreciate it!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! I am still waiting on a response from the seller of the Sloane... In the meantime, I hope someone can help authenticate this Campana! I've also posted in the ID section, hoping someone can help ID the shade of red.

Item: BV Campana


No: ? 


Seller: brand Eco


Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brand-eco-co/item/ho-09674_iw/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en

Photo of back of tag:



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello! I am still waiting on a response from the seller of the Sloane... In the meantime, I hope someone can help authenticate this Campana! I've also posted in the ID section, hoping someone can help ID the shade of red.
> Item: BV Campana
> No: ?
> Seller: brand Eco
> Link: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brand-eco-co/item/ho-09674_iw/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en
> Photo of back of tag:
> View attachment 3274146
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


From what I can see, I think this is an authentic Carmino/Carmine Medium Campana. (basing the colour on year of manufacture and lining colour)
The Carmino/Carmine Ball, Campana, Montaigne and (I think?) Veneta all had tonal lining that season


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> From what I can see, I think this is an authentic Carmino/Carmine Medium Campana. (basing the colour on year of manufacture and lining colour)
> The Carmino/Carmine Ball, Campana, Montaigne and (I think?) Veneta all had tonal lining that season




Thank you!!! How pretty that the lining IS pink! I thought that it was the lighting or something!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi

I just bought a brand new BV zipped coin purse. In forest green. Interior is beige leather. Has the white tag which looks legit. The heat stamp looks fine as well though the engraving is a bit deep and shows the words Bottega Veneta Made in Italy pronounced and dark against the beige leather. I saw the care card said that the leather has been treated to give it a vintage look. I cannot recall BV treating its leather. The underside of the zipper head is plain. No riri nor butterfly. 

I am beginning to wonder of it is authentic . I have trouble uploading pictures thus the lengthy description. My sincere apologies.

Would greatly appreciate any help or reassurance that can be rendered or given. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi again 

I found a Web link 

https://sg.carousell.com/p/38222199/

Hope this helps and thanks in advance for your guidance &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## septembersiren

Bagcoolie you need to post a pic of the white tag


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thank you Septembersiren, I will try posting it. Had difficulty doing so earlier. The site would not allow me to upload any photo. Thanks a lot


----------



## magdalinka

Dear authenticators, 
Please take a look at this beauty I found in my local resale shop. I have a vintage Bottega but the logo is different. Does anyone know if this one is just an older bag?
Thanks again for any help or information.


----------



## floodette

Hiya Von,

Can you pls take a look at this? Have this tote be made in limited edition? What is the 'name' of this treatment?

Thanks a mill!

http://satchiauthenticbags.blogspot.sg/2016/02/bottega-veneta-purple-tote.html#more


----------



## V0N1B2

floodette said:


> Hiya Von,
> Can you pls take a look at this? Have this tote be made in limited edition? What is the 'name' of this treatment?
> Thanks a mill!
> http://satchiauthenticbags.blogspot.sg/2016/02/bottega-veneta-purple-tote.html#more


No red flags 
This bag is an Anemone Embroidered Ayers Goatskin Bag.
it was from Resort 2009 and was limited to 150 (?) pieces in each colour.
It came in Esperanza, Pourpre and Gladiol (I think) as well.  Each of the colours were done in a different leather treatment.


----------



## V0N1B2

magdalinka said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Please take a look at this beauty I found in my local resale shop. I have a vintage Bottega but the logo is different. Does anyone know if this one is just an older bag?
> Thanks again for any help or information.
> 
> View attachment 3275823
> View attachment 3275824
> View attachment 3275825


I'm not good with the older vintage bags magdalinka. Sorry 'bout that.  There are some ladies here with better knowledge of vintage, hopefully they will chime in with their thoughts


----------



## floodette

V0N1B2 said:


> No red flags
> This bag is an Anemone Embroidered Ayers Goatskin Bag.
> it was from Resort 2009 and was limited to 150 (?) pieces in each colour.
> It came in Esperanza, Pourpre and Gladiol (I think) as well.  Each of the colours were done in a different leather treatment.


whoa thanks a lot, Von!

i always wanna have a limited edition piece, but dont know if a tote is the right one to go, or should i wait for veneta. but there is no LE veneta right?

is this tote smooshy or boxy?


----------



## magdalinka

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not good with the older vintage bags magdalinka. Sorry 'bout that.  There are some ladies here with better knowledge of vintage, hopefully they will chime in with their thoughts


Thank you very much for your response.


----------



## indiaink

floodette said:


> whoa thanks a lot, Von!
> 
> i always wanna have a limited edition piece, but dont know if a tote is the right one to go, or should i wait for veneta. but there is no LE veneta right?
> 
> is this tote smooshy or boxy?



Special Edition Venetas


----------



## Mousse

magdalinka said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Please take a look at this beauty I found in my local resale shop. I have a vintage Bottega but the logo is different. Does anyone know if this one is just an older bag?
> Thanks again for any help or information.
> 
> View attachment 3275823
> View attachment 3275824
> View attachment 3275825




I believe this is an authentic vintage BV bag possibly dating from the late 60's or early 70's. I say that based on the logo, smooth leather lining, and the cute zipper pull. It looks like it's in great shape for its age.


----------



## magdalinka

Mousse said:


> I believe this is an authentic vintage BV bag possibly dating from the late 60's or early 70's. I say that based on the logo, smooth leather lining, and the cute zipper pull. It looks like it's in great shape for its age.


Thank you very much for your response. I did find some older bags online with the same printed font but just wanted to be sure. This beauty will be treated right and cherished for many more years. 
Your contribution and time is very much appreciated.


----------



## ineedbags

Can I get help with this, please? is it a Byzantine?? TIA!!!!

Item: Bottega Veneta 'Maxi Veneta' Purple Woven Leather Hobo Bag
No: 272137254037
Seller: globalwriter_123 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...254037?hash=item3f5ca4f495:g:7v0AAOSwKtlWsUYL


----------



## indiaink

ineedbags said:


> Can I get help with this, please? is it a Byzantine?? TIA!!!!
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta 'Maxi Veneta' Purple Woven Leather Hobo Bag
> No: 272137254037
> Seller: globalwriter_123
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...254037?hash=item3f5ca4f495:g:7v0AAOSwKtlWsUYL



We need to see a photo of the front and back of the white authenticity tag that will be inside the zippered pocket in the bag. Ask the seller for these photos, please.


----------



## V0N1B2

ineedbags said:


> Can I get help with this, please? is it a Byzantine?? TIA!!!!
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta 'Maxi Veneta' Purple Woven Leather Hobo Bag
> No: 272137254037
> Seller: globalwriter_123
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...254037?hash=item3f5ca4f495:g:7v0AAOSwKtlWsUYL


As written below.... Authenticity tag and a photo of the heatstamp would be nice too. The first post in this thread outlines the pictures required for authentication. 
BTW: It is not Byzantine. 



indiaink said:


> We need to see a photo of the front and back of the white authenticity tag that will be inside the zippered pocket in the bag. Ask the seller for these photos, please.


----------



## ineedbags

V0N1B2 said:


> As written below.... Authenticity tag and a photo of the heatstamp would be nice too. The first post in this thread outlines the pictures required for authentication.
> BTW: It is not Byzantine.



Here you go!


----------



## ineedbags

V0N1B2 said:


> As written below.... Authenticity tag and a photo of the heatstamp would be nice too. The first post in this thread outlines the pictures required for authentication.
> BTW: It is not Byzantine.



Sorry I replied to the wrong post- sorry will ask. Any guessing what color this is? TIA


----------



## czukicar

Please help authenticate. I paid for this but it has not shipped. I realized they have the style number for the La Veneta style...not the Belly Bag... in their write up. I have asked them to hold shipment.

Any assistance will be most appreciated.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191764467607?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

( 191764467607 )


----------



## V0N1B2

ineedbags said:


> Sorry I replied to the wrong post- sorry will ask. Any guessing what color this is? TIA


Heatstamp, please


----------



## V0N1B2

czukicar said:


> Please help authenticate. I paid for this but it has not shipped. I realized they have the style number for the La Veneta style...not the Belly Bag... in their write up. I have asked them to hold shipment.
> 
> Any assistance will be most appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191764467607?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> ( 191764467607 )


The bag in the listing appears to be an authentic Large Nero Belly Veneta (made somewhere between 2012 and 2015). : flowers:
Did ***************** authenticate the bag, or does the seller just use their banner?
*just curious


----------



## scwcqq

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag in the listing appears to be an authentic Large Nero Belly Veneta (made somewhere between 2012 and 2015). : flowers:
> Did ***************** authenticate the bag, or does the seller just use their banner?
> *just curious


Hi V0N, I am sorry I am a newbie here...Just want to make sure, Is this a nero Belly in medium size? I have seen this listing but the length made me thought it is a medium size... Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## V0N1B2

scwcqq said:


> Hi V0N, I am sorry I am a newbie here...Just want to make sure, Is this a nero Belly in medium size? I have seen this listing but the length made me thought it is a medium size... Thank you for your assistance!


The seller states it is a Large. Based on the photograph on the mannequin, it looks and drapes like a Large to me.  I think the measurements are open to interpretation.  Was the length measured from the widest part of the bag, or from the bottom? Did the height include the handle or from the bottom to the zipper?  You won't know for sure until you receive it I guess.  With the new style authenticity tags, nothing is for certain anymore unfortunately.


----------



## septembersiren

I think it is a large belly also


----------



## scwcqq

V0N1B2 said:


> The seller states it is a Large. Based on the photograph on the mannequin, it looks and drapes like a Large to me.  I think the measurements are open to interpretation.  Was the length measured from the widest part of the bag, or from the bottom? Did the height include the handle or from the bottom to the zipper?  You won't know for sure until you receive it I guess.  With the new style authenticity tags, nothing is for certain anymore unfortunately.





septembersiren said:


> I think it is a large belly also



Thank you for your instructions, V0N and SS!!!


----------



## czukicar

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag in the listing appears to be an authentic Large Nero Belly Veneta (made somewhere between 2012 and 2015). : flowers:
> Did ***************** authenticate the bag, or does the seller just use their banner?
> *just curious




THANK YOU!!  I so appreciate the confirmation.

When I posted here I also sent the seller a question for clarification. I asked, and they implied that the authentication is from *****************. Their statement "About the item in question is a brand new handbag, BOTTEGA VENETA, in its packaging, and will arrive to you with all BV tags, care booklet, dust bag."

I have been burned on ebay before, and REALLY appreciate this board--You are GREAT!!


----------



## missbellamama

when possible please have a look at this item on *bay, no mention of it being a "Peltro", does that refer to the colour ?

item: 131730992986
seller: 3girls_123
description: Authentic BV Collectors Sold out medium Moon Silver Dist. cabat
where: ebay


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> when possible please have a look at this item on *bay, no mention of it being a "Peltro", does that refer to the colour ?
> 
> item: 131730992986
> seller: 3girls_123
> description: Authentic BV Collectors Sold out medium Moon Silver Dist. cabat
> where: ebay



This bag has been on sale for quite some time and it's authentic.  She sells authentic stuff.  The color is Moon, a darker metallic grey closer to gunmetal.  Peltro is the name of the lighter more silvery shade.  There's been discussion that Moon Cabat were heavier than those in other colors. Can't recall why. Am wondering if Moon was made in Calf leather and Peltro made in Nappa.


----------



## missbellamama

Thanks,  Grietje  for the lightening  fast reply &#128522;
Will now "ponder  " my next move?


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> when possible please have a look at this item on *bay, no mention of it being a "Peltro", does that refer to the colour ?
> 
> item: 131730992986
> seller: 3girls_123
> description: Authentic BV Collectors Sold out medium Moon Silver Dist. cabat
> where: ebay


 Please refer to the first post in this thread to see what pictures and info are needed to authenticate


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> when possible please have a look at this item on *bay, no mention of it being a "Peltro", does that refer to the colour ?
> 
> item: 131730992986
> seller: 3girls_123
> description: Authentic BV Collectors Sold out medium Moon Silver Dist. cabat
> where: ebay



The seller has all the photos we need on her listing; this is "Moon" and is consistent with the color code and year shown on the tag.

I know I'm not following the protocol for what we need in a request for authenticity, but this, I think, was a color question. ?

I know it's a lot of $ but this is a HG bag for many, and Moon was TDF.   Not that you need enabling...


----------



## missbellamama

Thank you Indiaink - it was both an authentication question and colour , all bases have been covered , the enabling also  &#128521;


----------



## vastrianta

please help me authenticate these bags

item: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO VENETA HOBO
seller: therealreal
no:BOT29340
link:https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-35


item: bottega veneta
seller: ERICA
no: 2327980
link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-bottega-veneta-bottega-veneta-2327980.shtml


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate these bags
> 
> item: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO VENETA HOBO
> seller: therealreal
> no:BOT29340
> link:https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-35
> 
> 
> item: bottega veneta
> seller: ERICA
> no: 2327980
> link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-bottega-veneta-bottega-veneta-2327980.shtml


Neither of the listings have the pictures needed to give a proper opinion. Pictures needed are outlined in the first post of this thread.  Once you get them, please post them here and we can give you a more definitive answer.


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate these bags
> 
> item: bottega veneta
> seller: ERICA
> no: 2327980
> link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...r-bottega-veneta-bottega-veneta-2327980.shtml



This listing has all the photos we need - this Milk Veneta is authentic.


----------



## vastrianta

item: bottega veneta
seller: ERICA
no: 2327980
link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2327980.shtml


the seller has posted additional photos! thanks in advance


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> item: bottega veneta
> seller: ERICA
> no: 2327980
> link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2327980.shtml
> 
> 
> the seller has posted additional photos! thanks in advance



As already posted, this bag is authentic.


----------



## Izzy010568

Hi I would be grateful if someone could authenticate this bag;

Item.    Bottega Veneta White leather hobo drawstring bag
Seller    0208dimasi
No.       322016696465
Link      http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-White-leather-Hobo-Drawstring-bag-/322016696465

Many thanks

Izzy


----------



## tenderandy

Please can I get an authenticity check on this wallet?


----------



## indiaink

Izzy010568 said:


> Hi I would be grateful if someone could authenticate this bag;
> 
> Item.    Bottega Veneta White leather hobo drawstring bag
> Seller    0208dimasi
> No.       322016696465
> Link      http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-White-leather-Hobo-Drawstring-bag-/322016696465
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Izzy


I see the auction has ended, but this appears to be an authentic vintage Bottega Veneta bag.


----------



## indiaink

tenderandy said:


> Please can I get an authenticity check on this wallet?



We need to see a clear photo of the heat stamp, please.  Thank you.


----------



## tenderandy

Hi, is this the heat stamp you need to confirm authenticity?


----------



## indiaink

tenderandy said:


> Hi, is this the heat stamp you need to confirm authenticity?



Yes, it looks good. Thank you for providing the photo.


----------



## Julienorway

Hi! I hope some of you can tell me if this Bottega Veneta Knot that I found on Ebay is authentic or not. 

Seller name: LuxuryCitizen
Item number: 311560867089
Working link: 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/311560867089?...&srcrot=e11060.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


----------



## indiaink

Julienorway said:


> Hi! I hope some of you can tell me if this Bottega Veneta Knot that I found on Ebay is authentic or not.
> 
> Seller name: LuxuryCitizen
> Item number: 311560867089
> Working link:
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/311560867089?...&srcrot=e11060.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1



Not authentic.


----------



## ineedbags

Hello I've found an ad with a medium Veneta for sale and I've asked for pics as specified in first post . Could someone please help to tell me if it's authentic? TIA!


----------



## ineedbags

More


----------



## indiaink

ineedbags said:


> Hello I've found an ad with a medium Veneta for sale and I've asked for pics as specified in first post . Could someone please help to tell me if it's authentic? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297223
> View attachment 3297224
> View attachment 3297225
> View attachment 3297226
> View attachment 3297228
> View attachment 3297229
> View attachment 3297230
> View attachment 3297231
> View attachment 3297232



Oh, this is lovely! Authentic, this Anemone Veneta is from the Resort Collection of 09/10.


----------



## ineedbags

You're a star- thank you so much!!!! It's really much appreciated


----------



## tenderandy

Please can I get an authenticity check on this wallet?

postimg.org/image/uby97a1wr/

postimg.org/image/ksokdteej/

postimg.org/image/l6pwdeyi3/

postimg.org/image/ilkbpw94b/

postimg.org/image/p9gxchsmj/

postimg.org/image/sucsvpx63/

Many thanks


----------



## indiaink

tenderandy said:


> Please can I get an authenticity check on this wallet?
> 
> postimg.org/image/uby97a1wr/
> 
> postimg.org/image/ksokdteej/
> 
> postimg.org/image/l6pwdeyi3/
> 
> postimg.org/image/ilkbpw94b/
> 
> postimg.org/image/p9gxchsmj/
> 
> postimg.org/image/sucsvpx63/
> 
> Many thanks



I don't believe this to be authentic based on the heat stamp and label.


----------



## citrusydrank

Hi! I purchased this purse recently, and wanted to get an authentication check on it, if anyone could help!

Here are some pictures, I can post more if needed! Thank you so much!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31ODExbWJtUGFuRnlaVkhyRlM0cjBQSjE4ank0/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31Vmcyc0VXNmxlTHVzYlJrRW9laFg3NG03Z01J/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31TzFWdG5wUERhRmhjbHZRZkc5MlA4OUpHWWJJ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31bEhGc3hPR3BicTNKSGhPM085WW15Znl1c0xB/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31Q3JIdmI0TERTRVluNHZYWFA1cDNmeWw2cFlZ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31S252Z3hkWGJWOTRFY2o4OUpKeFBDQnRIY2t3/view?usp=sharing


----------



## indiaink

This looks good, but I'd like to see a better photo of the heat stamp - right now it looks like the stamp is crooked, and that's not a good sign.



citrusydrank said:


> Hi! I purchased this purse recently, and wanted to get an authentication check on it, if anyone could help!
> 
> Here are some pictures, I can post more if needed! Thank you so much!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31ODExbWJtUGFuRnlaVkhyRlM0cjBQSjE4ank0/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31Vmcyc0VXNmxlTHVzYlJrRW9laFg3NG03Z01J/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31TzFWdG5wUERhRmhjbHZRZkc5MlA4OUpHWWJJ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31bEhGc3hPR3BicTNKSGhPM085WW15Znl1c0xB/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31Q3JIdmI0TERTRVluNHZYWFA1cDNmeWw2cFlZ/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31S252Z3hkWGJWOTRFY2o4OUpKeFBDQnRIY2t3/view?usp=sharing


----------



## citrusydrank

indiaink said:


> This looks good, but I'd like to see a better photo of the heat stamp - right now it looks like the stamp is crooked, and that's not a good sign.



Thank you so much for the quick reply!

Here are some more pictures of the heat stamping:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31UzNnRktKV3dVcGtib3NvVkR6OWRPTTdRLUg0/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31M1RpSElFZHBPdkY5bGJ0SGVlX0Nla2pxQ0sw/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31LThJSlRmS3Z4VG9iQ0l2YlZzZTV2QUFBa2hn/view?usp=sharing


----------



## indiaink

Thanks for the extra photos.  This is authentic.



citrusydrank said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply!
> 
> Here are some more pictures of the heat stamping:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31UzNnRktKV3dVcGtib3NvVkR6OWRPTTdRLUg0/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31M1RpSElFZHBPdkY5bGJ0SGVlX0Nla2pxQ0sw/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByMequTRhQ31LThJSlRmS3Z4VG9iQ0l2YlZzZTV2QUFBa2hn/view?usp=sharing


----------



## citrusydrank

indiaink said:


> Thanks for the extra photos.  This is authentic.



Thanks so much!!! You're awesome! Now I can enjoy my new bag in peace


----------



## halpern

I am new to this forum so I apologize in advance for the mistakes I am sure I am making in this post.  I was hoping to get a bag authenticated. It is on Ebay



http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...183382?hash=item2a62cc4fd6:g:pbMAAOSwDuJWz5C8

Seller name is dreamdesignerbagll
item number 182046183382
Did I provide what is needed to authenticate? Hope so. Thank you so much


----------



## indiaink

halpern said:


> I am new to this forum so I apologize in advance for the mistakes I am sure I am making in this post.  I was hoping to get a bag authenticated. It is on Ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...183382?hash=item2a62cc4fd6:g:pbMAAOSwDuJWz5C8
> 
> Seller name is dreamdesignerbagll
> item number 182046183382
> Did I provide what is needed to authenticate? Hope so. Thank you so much



Authentic; longtime seller of BV items, and a current member of tPF.


----------



## halpern

Thank You!! Just for my own knowledge, if a seller is a current member of tPF can you assume the bag they are selling is authentic?


----------



## indiaink

halpern said:


> Thank You!! Just for my own knowledge, if a seller is a current member of tPF can you assume the bag they are selling is authentic?


Not necessarily.

I think I should have used "contributing" member.  Because there is no way to NOT be a member, once you sign up.  Because members of each sub-forum tend to recognize contributing members over time, and then trust them based on history.  Does that make sense?


----------



## CynSation_MD

Please authenticate. 

Item Name: Convertible small intrecciato leather tote
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: Tjmaxx online 
Working Link: no longer available as I have ourgschased item 
Comments: did not come with authenticity tags

/Users/Princess_Cynthia/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/67DCB852-BBE9-41B6-959B-01ECB945E223/IMG_0538.JPG

/Users/Princess_Cynthia/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/30045D77-146A-4E5B-8881-43BEBF9D1A1D/IMG_0539.JPG

/Users/Princess_Cynthia/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/684F84E0-0993-4875-9393-1FCAE1AE4326/IMG_0547.JPG

/Users/Princess_Cynthia/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/DC951AA1-B827-41AD-AF02-0B81F6C9E6F0/IMG_0545.JPG


----------



## V0N1B2

CynSation_MD said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Convertible small intrecciato leather tote
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: Tjmaxx online
> Working Link: no longer available as I have ourgschased item
> Comments: did not come with authenticity tags
> 
> /Users/Princess_Cynthia/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/67DCB852-BBE9-41B6-959B-01ECB945E223/IMG_0538.JPG
> 
> /Users/Princess_Cynthia/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/30045D77-146A-4E5B-8881-43BEBF9D1A1D/IMG_0539.JPG
> 
> /Users/Princess_Cynthia/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/684F84E0-0993-4875-9393-1FCAE1AE4326/IMG_0547.JPG
> 
> /Users/Princess_Cynthia/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Mail Downloads/DC951AA1-B827-41AD-AF02-0B81F6C9E6F0/IMG_0545.JPG


Your links aren't working for me. Can you re-post them or paste the pictures into your post?  BV bags don't always come with "authenticity tags" or cards like some other brands.  They sometimes have little brown cards in an envelope in the pocket but I think they get misplaced.  There should definitely be a white authenticity tag sewn into the right hand side seam of the interior pocket.


----------



## CynSation_MD

V0N1B2 said:


> Your links aren't working for me. Can you re-post them or paste the pictures into your post?  BV bags don't always come with "authenticity tags" or cards like some other brands.  They sometimes have little brown cards in an envelope in the pocket but I think they get misplaced.  There should definitely be a white authenticity tag sewn into the right hand side seam of the interior pocket.




hi - I'm having a hard time uploading the pictures from my computer: says invalid. I tried to upload via powerpoint as well - also saying invalid. any suggestions ??


----------



## indiaink

CynSation_MD said:


> hi - I'm having a hard time uploading the pictures from my computer: says invalid. I tried to upload via powerpoint as well - also saying invalid. any suggestions ??


I think you have to have a minimum number of posts before you can upload photos.  When you can, re-size the photos.  PowerPoint is not a format supported for uploading on this forum.

If you bought this bag at TJ Maxx, it's most likely going to be authentic, just to ease your mind.


----------



## CynSation_MD

indiaink said:


> I think you have to have a minimum number of posts before you can upload photos.  When you can, re-size the photos.  PowerPoint is not a format supported for uploading on this forum.
> 
> If you bought this bag at TJ Maxx, it's most likely going to be authentic, just to ease your mind.



Thank you for your response - the bag seems pretty authentic - my only issue is the zipper (3)   has a single butterfly engraved on it (backside).  I can't find info about that anywhere. Do you know anything about this ?


----------



## indiaink

CynSation_MD said:


> Thank you for your response - the bag seems pretty authentic - my only issue is the zipper (3)   has a single butterfly engraved on it (backside).  I can't find info about that anywhere. Do you know anything about this ?


That's a BV mark, but again - we can't verify its authenticity without seeing photos.  And again, if you bought it from a store, there's nothing alarming.


----------



## Marienbad

Hi, I recently bought this crossbody bag and am not sure if it's authentic. I have little experience with BV. Can anyone please take a look at these photos and let me know what you think?


----------



## indiaink

Marienbad said:


> Hi, I recently bought this crossbody bag and am not sure if it's authentic. I have little experience with BV. Can anyone please take a look at these photos and let me know what you think?



Based on several things I am seeing, I would say this is not authentic.  If you can provide two more photos of the front and back of the white authenticity label you'll find inside the zippered pocket, that will help to confirm.


----------



## Marienbad

indiaink said:


> Based on several things I am seeing, I would say this is not authentic.  If you can provide two more photos of the front and back of the white authenticity label you'll find inside the zippered pocket, that will help to confirm.



Yes, no white tag. I've just seen some advertised with no white tag in this style and was hoping. Good to know its inside the pocket! Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## indiaink

Marienbad said:


> Yes, no white tag. I've just seen some advertised with no white tag in this style and was hoping. Good to know its inside the pocket! Thank you so much for your time.


Then without the tag (which is normally present in this style), I have to say the bag is definitely not authentic.


----------



## elikei

Hi, I am new to this forum and recently bought this Top Handle Boston Bag, I am new to BV, would anyone please take a look at these photos and authenticate this bag? 

Thanks a lot in advance!

PS, Seller claims she lost the original beige dust bag, and send me a Brown Dust bag in the pic, and she also lost the cards.


----------



## indiaink

elikei said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum and recently bought this Top Handle Boston Bag, I am new to BV, would anyone please take a look at these photos and authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> PS, Seller claims she lost the original beige dust bag, and send me a Brown Dust bag in the pic, and she also lost the cards.


This is authentic. Just FYI, cards and dust bags are not always given out with a new purchase, so the loss of those is not a bad thing.  Looks like your bag is in good condition, and you can work with those curling strap ends and get them to lay flat with time and attention.  Congrats on your purchase, I hope you received a good price for her!


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello! I wonder if someone might help authenticate this attache?  (It's not a listing--but my own.)  Thanks so much.


----------



## Mousse

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! I wonder if someone might help authenticate this attache?  (It's not a listing--but my own.)  Thanks so much.



You have a vintage BV briefcase that probably dates back to the late 60's or early 70's. I'm very certain it is authentic based on the logo and the detail on the zipper. I would seriously think about reaching out to Modern for a possible restoration.


----------



## lettuce_2010

Mousse said:


> You have a vintage BV briefcase that probably dates back to the late 60's or early 70's. I'm very certain it is authentic based on the logo and the detail on the zipper. I would seriously think about reaching out to Modern for a possible restoration.


Hi, thanks so much. By Modern, you mean Modern Leather Goods, in NY? Any idea at all how much restoring it would cost? Thanks again!


----------



## septembersiren

Email Modern. Send pics they will give you a ball park figure


----------



## indiaink

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hi, thanks so much. By Modern, you mean Modern Leather Goods, in NY? Any idea at all how much restoring it would cost? Thanks again!


 Yes. If you go to their web site, they have a page where you can submit your info to get a quote.  Modern Leather is who BV uses to do most repairs that aren't sent back to Italy.


----------



## lettuce_2010

septembersiren said:


> Email Modern. Send pics they will give you a ball park figure


Thanks!


----------



## lettuce_2010

indiaink said:


> Yes. If you go to their web site, they have a page where you can submit your info to get a quote.  Modern Leather is who BV uses to do most repairs that aren't sent back to Italy.


Thanks. You guys are awesome!


----------



## xxom

Hello all~

I would like to authenticate this Bottega Veneta wallet.



Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato men's wallet
Working Link to pictures: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6wyigpw06i8wbuk/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2000%2002%20PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/80qerrdvaaxuo9z/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%2012%2059%2053%20PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mfdcqwtagnwrbqi/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2000%2011%20PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wmjzvd2i165izml/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2001%2003%20PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/icku8mn9yormexu/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2002%2001%20PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p7o1l5d3r29rbql/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2001%2052%20PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bdbxx0if38wm6to/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2002%2020%20PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6s690ij34v95lvi/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2003%2003%20PM.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/edb24gf1n02zzfs/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2003%2028%20PM.jpg?dl=0


Comments: I recently received this BV wallet from my bro. He did not know whether it is fake or not. Therefore, I seek the wisdom and advice from you guys.

Thank you in advanced!

Xxom


----------



## indiaink

Authentic.



xxom said:


> Hello all~
> 
> I would like to authenticate this Bottega Veneta wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato men's wallet
> Working Link to pictures:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6wyigpw06i8wbuk/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2000%2002%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/80qerrdvaaxuo9z/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%2012%2059%2053%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/mfdcqwtagnwrbqi/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2000%2011%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wmjzvd2i165izml/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2001%2003%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/icku8mn9yormexu/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2002%2001%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/p7o1l5d3r29rbql/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2001%2052%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bdbxx0if38wm6to/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2002%2020%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6s690ij34v95lvi/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2003%2003%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/edb24gf1n02zzfs/Photo%202016-03-19%2C%201%2003%2028%20PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> Comments: I recently received this BV wallet from my bro. He did not know whether it is fake or not. Therefore, I seek the wisdom and advice from you guys.
> 
> Thank you in advanced!
> 
> Xxom


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate these crossbody bags 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/371579488237?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1

http://m.ebay.com/itm/301883467715?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate these crossbody bags
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/371579488237?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301883467715?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1


The first one doesn't have the necessary pictures for a proper authentication.
The second one might be authentic vintage from somewhere around the 80s. Ask the seller if there is a coloured authenticity tag sewn into the top of the pocket.  There might not be one depending on how old it is.


----------



## nikkifresh2

V0N1B2 said:


> The first one doesn't have the necessary pictures for a proper authentication.
> 
> The second one might be authentic vintage from somewhere around the 80s. Ask the seller if there is a coloured authenticity tag sewn into the top of the pocket.  There might not be one depending on how old it is.




I have these pictures for the first one. Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> I have these pictures for the first one. Thanks
> View attachment 3306519
> View attachment 3306520


Ideally I'd like to see a nice picture of the heatstamp but everything else checks out. If someone is selling a "pillow" for $295, you better grab it.  I wouldn't normally advise this but if it turns out to be fake when you receive it, you can file for a SNAD. (tho my hunch tells me it's not fake)


----------



## nikkifresh2

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally I'd like to see a nice picture of the heatstamp but everything else checks out. If someone is selling a "pillow" for $295, you better grab it.  I wouldn't normally advise this but if it turns out to be fake when you receive it, you can file for a SNAD. (tho my hunch tells me it's not fake)




I did it, thanks!  Here are a couple pictures of the heat stamp for now. I really hope it's authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> I did it, thanks!  Here are a couple pictures of the heat stamp for now. I really hope it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306576
> View attachment 3306577



Take your own (clear, close-up) pictures of the heatstamp, authenticity tag and zippers when you receive it, and re-post them here. Then we can give you the 100% thumbs up.


----------



## nikkifresh2

V0N1B2 said:


> Take your own (clear, close-up) pictures of the heatstamp, authenticity tag and zippers when you receive it, and re-post them here. Then we can give you the 100% thumbs up.




Will do, thank you very much for your time.


----------



## V0N1B2

You're Welcome


----------



## xxom

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



That is music to my ear!
Thank you indiaink!


----------



## rockyi

Hello all~

I would like to authenticate this Bottega Veneta Nero Intrecciato Briefcase

Thank you all in-adv!!


----------



## indiaink

rockyi said:


> Hello all~
> 
> I would like to authenticate this Bottega Veneta Nero Intrecciato Briefcase
> 
> Thank you all in-adv!!



Please see the first thread for the photos we need.  Thank you!


----------



## Tpeg

Hello-

First of all, thank you for offering to authenticate our BV's. It is so nice to see such a helpful group of people! 

I am new to BV (coming over from LV) and would like to ask you to take a look at the bag I just purchased. I have time to return it if it is at all questionable. Three things are causing me to wonder 1) the lining of the interior zip pocket appears to be a canvas and not suede, and 2) in the hardware description it mentions "plate wear, coating peeling", and 3) there appears to be some bleed through on the certification tag from back to front. So, since I am a newbie, I would like to know what you think!

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Campana Ebano
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Working link:
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-campana-ebano-117719

Thank You!


----------



## V0N1B2

Tpeg said:


> Hello-
> 
> First of all, thank you for offering to authenticate our BV's. It is so nice to see such a helpful group of people!
> 
> I am new to BV (coming over from LV) and would like to ask you to take a look at the bag I just purchased. I have time to return it if it is at all questionable. Three things are causing me to wonder 1) the lining of the interior zip pocket appears to be a canvas and not suede, and 2) in the hardware description it mentions "plate wear, coating peeling", and 3) there appears to be some bleed through on the certification tag from back to front. So, since I am a newbie, I would like to know what you think!
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Campana Ebano
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Working link:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-campana-ebano-117719
> 
> Thank You!


The bag pictured is an authentic Large Campana in Ebano.


----------



## Tpeg

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag pictured is an authentic Large Campana in Ebano.


Thank you! Can you enlighten me on the questions I had on lining, certification label and hardware notes or should I request that information in the style reference forum? 

Much appreciated!


----------



## V0N1B2

Tpeg said:


> Thank you! Can you enlighten me on the questions I had on lining, certification label and hardware notes or should I request that information in the style reference forum?
> 
> Much appreciated!


Campana pockets aren't lined in suede, never have been. 
Some authenticity tags are imprinted more deeply than others. Ink dye lots?
I would expect some hardware scratching on an 8 year old bag.
Enjoy it.


----------



## Tpeg

V0N1B2 said:


> Campana pockets aren't lined in suede, never have been.
> Some authenticity tags are imprinted more deeply than others. Ink dye lots?
> I would expect some hardware scratching on an 8 year old bag.
> Enjoy it.


Thanks, VON1B2!! I will.


----------



## Nina216

Hi all, I'm just new here. Are all bottega veneta bags have authenticity tags?

Thanks.


----------



## indiaink

Nina216 said:


> Hi all, I'm just new here. Are all bottega veneta bags have authenticity tags?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. Usually inside the zippered pocket, sewn into a seam. On some of the vintage ones, the label often interfered with the zipper closure, so it was removed by the owner.  On some small leather goods, the label is separate because there's no room to stitch it in.


----------



## indiaink

Tpeg said:


> Thank you! Can you enlighten me on the questions I had on lining, certification label and hardware notes or should I request that information in the style reference forum?
> 
> Much appreciated!





V0N1B2 said:


> Campana pockets aren't lined in suede, never have been.
> Some authenticity tags are imprinted more deeply than others. Ink dye lots?
> I would expect some hardware scratching on an 8 year old bag.
> Enjoy it.


Tpeg, I agree with V0N.  I tend to like Cervo Hobos, and the zippered pocket has always been a canvas material.  Some labels are printed more deeply then others.  And yes, most certainly - depending on wear and tear of the bag, hardware can be scratched, certainly! Hope this helps to ease your mind.


----------



## Tpeg

It does help! You all are wonderful, thank you!!!


----------



## Nina216

@indiaink: Thank you very much for the quick reply.


----------



## Nina216

Pls help me with this. Many thanks.


----------



## Nina216

Sorry i don't know how to send in one. No tags but the seller told me it's authentic.


----------



## indiaink

Nina216 said:


> Pls help me with this. Many thanks.





Nina216 said:


> Sorry i don't know how to send in one. No tags but the seller told me it's authentic.



Nina, see the first post in this thread for what we need.  Your seller (or you, if you've already received this) will find the white authenticity tag inside the zippered pocket, sewn into a seam.  And we need a close-up of the heat stamp -I can't quite make it out in these photos.  Thanks!


----------



## Nina216

There's no white tag


----------



## indiaink

Nina216 said:


> There's no white tag



I'm not happy with that heat stamp - and with no tag inside the zippered pocket - I think this may be a vintage bag.  Can you post a pic of the zipper pull that you open/close the bag with?


----------



## Nina216

Many thanks, indiaink. Hoping that someone will help me too. Thanks again.


----------



## indiaink

Nina216 said:


> Many thanks, indiaink. Hoping that someone will help me too. Thanks again.


I editeded my post after your response - can you post a pic of the zipper pull that opens/closes the bag, please?


----------



## Nina216

Check this please


----------



## Nina216

Inside


----------



## Amy130

Nina216 said:


> Inside


In my opinion, this bag is a fake. The heat stamp is of wrong fond and wrong spacing. The leather is of poor quality. The hardware is also of poor quality. I am sure it is not authentic at all.


----------



## Mousse

Amy130 said:


> In my opinion, this bag is a fake. The heat stamp is of wrong fond and wrong spacing. The leather is of poor quality. The hardware is also of poor quality. I am sure it is not authentic at all.




I agree. The heat stamp is a poorly rendered fake of the BV logo.


----------



## Nina216

Thank you very much Amy & Mousse. God bless.


----------



## indiaink

Amy130 said:


> In my opinion, this bag is a fake. The heat stamp is of wrong fond and wrong spacing. The leather is of poor quality. The hardware is also of poor quality. I am sure it is not authentic at all.





Mousse said:


> I agree. The heat stamp is a poorly rendered fake of the BV logo.





Nina216 said:


> Thank you very much Amy & Mousse. God bless.



Yes, the zipper pull confirmed it. For the heat stamp to look so bad as though on a much older bag, and then to have the "new" zipper pull, and then for it to be so cheap (the zipper) - all confirmed:  Not authentic.  Thanks Amy and Mousse!


----------



## Nina216

Thank you very much, indiaink.


----------



## nikkifresh2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Will do, thank you very much for your time.




Here are more pictures. It is missing a leather cap, but looks good otherwise? Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Here are more pictures. It is missing a leather cap, but looks good otherwise? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309133
> View attachment 3309134
> View attachment 3309135
> View attachment 3309136
> View attachment 3309137
> View attachment 3309139
> View attachment 3309140
> View attachment 3309141



This bag is authentic, a nice black (Nero) with brunito hardware.


----------



## nikkifresh2

indiaink said:


> This bag is authentic, a nice black (Nero) with brunito hardware.




Thank you!  Do you think I can get a replacement for that missing pics of leather?


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Here are more pictures. It is missing a leather cap, but looks good otherwise? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309133
> View attachment 3309134
> View attachment 3309135
> View attachment 3309136
> View attachment 3309137
> View attachment 3309139
> View attachment 3309140
> View attachment 3309141





nikkifresh2 said:


> Thank you!  Do you think I can get a replacement for that missing pics of leather?



You're missing a zipper pull:  Check with Modern Leather in NYC to see about the cost.  On their web site they have a contact page where you can get a quote from them.


----------



## citrusydrank

indiaink said:


> You're missing a zipper pull:  Check with Modern Leather in NYC to see about the cost.  On their web site they have a contact page where you can get a quote from them.




You can also call as well! Their number is on the website. It'll get you an immediate answer. Sometimes they don't always respond to their emails; it's a very old school leather repair place. Super sweet guys; definitely don't hesitate asking!

I went once to get my one BV bag looked over to see if they could clean it and they're incredibly nice! Their prices are definitely not super cheap though, but catch them in a good mood they might just help you out. They gave me a free zipper pull and attached it for me on my favorite wallet!

Sorry for being off topic!


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Here are more pictures. It is missing a leather cap, but looks good otherwise? Thanks!


It's the end of the stud that connects the strap you're missing?
You can contact Modern Leather for that as the ladies mentioned, but a good leather repair or cobbler may be able to put a new stud (end cap) in there for you.
If it was me though (and since you got such a steal on this bag), I would spend the extra money and have Modern Leather do the repair for you.  I don't want to say you'll get a genuine Bottega Veneta part, but it will be the right colour.


----------



## nikkifresh2

V0N1B2 said:


> It's the end of the stud that connects the strap you're missing?
> 
> You can contact Modern Leather for that as the ladies mentioned, but a good leather repair or cobbler may be able to put a new stud (end cap) in there for you.
> 
> If it was me though (and since you got such a steal on this bag), I would spend the extra money and have Modern Leather do the repair for you.  I don't want to say you'll get a genuine Bottega Veneta part, but it will be the right colour.




Thanks!  The handle length was adjusted as well. It is close to the zipper if you can see it. Would you be concerned?


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Thanks!  The handle length was adjusted as well. It is close to the zipper if you can see it. Would you be concerned?


In looking at the photos you provided, I do see wear and tear to this bag.  Along with the shortened strap, I think I would pass.  Your instinct is telling you something.  We shouldn't be the ones to tell you to get a bag, or not.  It is your decision. If it doesn't make you happy, I'd pass.


----------



## vastrianta

please help me authenticate this bag

title New Bottega Veneta Cabat Medium Gray Bag
seller: luxurysecondsale 
item number: 252329210156
link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252329210156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vastrianta

here are some extra photos


----------



## Mousse

vastrianta said:


> here are some extra photos



I recommend asking the seller for a close up photo of the cabat plate. I can't zoom in on the details.


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> title New Bottega Veneta Cabat Medium Gray Bag
> seller: luxurysecondsale
> item number: 252329210156
> link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252329210156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





vastrianta said:


> here are some extra photos


There are three things completely "off" about this bag, and that's with the sh!tty photos.  
Ask the seller to provide pictures of:
1) clear closeup of the authenticity tag. 
2) clear closeup of the LE plate on the pouch
3) photo of the entire bottom of the bag

The tag is blurry as all get out, but to me, none of the numbers match a Cabat.


----------



## grietje

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> title New Bottega Veneta Cabat Medium Gray Bag
> seller: luxurysecondsale
> item number: 252329210156
> link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252329210156?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 


V0N1B2 said:


> There are three things completely "off" about this bag, and that's with the sh!tty photos.
> Ask the seller to provide pictures of:
> 1) clear closeup of the authenticity tag.
> 2) clear closeup of the LE plate on the pouch
> 3) photo of the entire bottom of the bag
> 
> The tag is blurry as all get out, but to me, none of the numbers match a Cabat.


 
The bag definitely looks off to me.  The proportions of the bag itself, the top edge detail, as well as the edge and shape of the leather pouch. The brown BV tag is also suspect. And that's without seeing the tag and the plate.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mmm hmm...
I would really like OP or anyone else with the time, to get the photos so I/we can report the listing.
IMO, this is a classic case of tag switching because as far as I'm concerned, the auth tag (which they didn't even put back properly) belongs to an Edoardo continental wallet. 
These people


----------



## vastrianta

please help me with this bag as well

title
seller: 
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/black-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-2411652.shtml


----------



## vastrianta

please help me with this bag as well

title botteg veneta leather handbag
seller: anna
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/black-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-2411652.shtml


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag as well
> 
> title
> seller:
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-2411652.shtml





vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag as well
> 
> title botteg veneta leather handbag
> seller: anna
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-2411652.shtml


I'm not a member of Vestiare Collective so I can't access all of the photos. From the ones I am able to see, nothing alarms me. 
BUT! I don't feel comfortable giving an opinion on this Cabat.  The reason is, this Cabat is from the one and only year (from what I remember, and someone please correct me if I am wrong) that BV put the authenticity tag inside the pouch. So while I can say that the pouch is authentic, I cannot vouch for the bag itself.  If I was looking at this for myself, I would probably pass, if only for my own peace of mind.
If you are serious about this particular bag, I think using a professional authenticating service would be in your best interest.


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag as well
> 
> title
> seller:
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-2411652.shtml





vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag as well
> 
> title botteg veneta leather handbag
> seller: anna
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-2411652.shtml


I'm not a member of Vestiaire Collective so I can't access all of the photos. From the ones I am able to see, nothing alarms me. 
BUT! I don't feel comfortable giving an opinion on this Cabat.  The reason is, this Cabat is from the one and only year (from what I remember, and someone please correct me if I am wrong) that BV put the authenticity tag inside the pouch. So while I can say that the pouch is authentic, I cannot vouch for the bag itself.  If I was looking at this for myself, I would probably pass, if only for my own peace of mind.
If you are serious about this particular bag, I think using a professional authenticating service would be in your best interest.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't feel comfortable giving an opinion on this Cabat.  The reason is, this Cabat is from the one and only year (from what I remember, and someone please correct me if I am wrong) that BV put the authenticity tag inside the pouch.



My large nappa crystal (SS2012) has the authenticity tag inside the pouch. I am responding to V0N; and I am not weighing in on authenticity.


----------



## Willowbarb

I should be grateful for your advice:

Item: Oversize genuine Bottega Venata black leather latticed drawstring tote bag

Listing: 14193696255

Seller:  Hubble1968. 

Link 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oversize-...11b71b&pid=100009&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=121931064603

I shall be grateful for any help you can give.


----------



## V0N1B2

Willowbarb said:


> I should be grateful for your advice:
> 
> Item: Oversize genuine Bottega Venata black leather latticed drawstring tote bag
> 
> Listing: 14193696255
> 
> Seller:  Hubble1968.
> 
> Link
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Oversize-...11b71b&pid=100009&rk=5&rkt=10&sd=121931064603
> 
> I shall be grateful for any help you can give.


Not authentic, IMO. 
Sorry


----------



## Willowbarb

V0N1B2 said:


> Not authentic, IMO.
> Sorry



Thank you! I shall now sleep on it, and tackle it in the morning. Once again, my thanks for your kindness.


----------



## vastrianta

title botteg veneta leather handbag
seller: anna
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2411652.shtml

i have added some addiitonal photos of the bottom of the bag


----------



## pbkey

Item Name: Nero medium campana bag
Listing number: 162016208701
Seller name: color_wolf
Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Medium-Campana-Handbag-/162016208701
Comments: will appreciate any other advice - thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

pbkey said:


> Item Name: Nero medium campana bag
> Listing number: 162016208701
> Seller name: color_wolf
> Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Medium-Campana-Handbag-/162016208701
> Comments: will appreciate any other advice - thanks!


This Campana in the listing looks authentic to me.


----------



## pbkey

Thank you for such quick response!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Good evening. Please take a look at this cabat from malleries. 

http://www.malleries.com/bottega-ve...intrecciato-nappa-medium-i-238785-s-2887.html


----------



## septembersiren

I would say this is an authentic moon cabat. It was sold. Did you get it? 
These moon cabats were a precious commodity when they came out. I can't imagine someone selling them. If you bought it tremendous score for you


----------



## Buckeyemommy

septembersiren said:


> I would say this is an authentic moon cabat. It was sold. Did you get it?
> These moon cabats were a precious commodity when they came out. I can't imagine someone selling them. If you bought it tremendous score for you




Thank you!  I 'think' I got it. I've had a strange encounter with Malleries - my hubby bought this for my bday last weekend (from Malleries) only to receive a cancellation email Monday morning stating it had already sold (assuming it was cross posted). Then, it came up again on Malleries today under same seller, soooo hubby 'bought' it again. We will see!  

I will do reveal if it isn't a mirage. [emoji6]


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday!&#127874; the moon cabat was very beautiful. One of my favorites


----------



## Buckeyemommy

septembersiren said:


> Happy Birthday![emoji512] the moon cabat was very beautiful. One of my favorites




Well I didn't get it. Received another cancellation notice from Malleries. Unbelievable.


----------



## septembersiren

I am so sorry. Keep looking something will turn up.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Buckeyemommy said:


> Well I didn't get it. Received another cancellation notice from Malleries. Unbelievable.




It's still there! Now I'm confused.  

You must be disappointed. 

I'm sure your DH can find you something nice for your birthday.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's still there! Now I'm confused.
> 
> You must be disappointed.
> 
> I'm sure your DH can find you something nice for your birthday.




That's what happened before. My order cancelled and then it showed available again.


----------



## Orlie

Buckeyemommy said:


> Well I didn't get it. Received another cancellation notice from Malleries. Unbelievable.



This is so frustrating!  I'm sorry!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Well I didn't get it. Received another cancellation notice from Malleries. Unbelievable.


You know it's not Malleries, but the seller.  I'd definitely never buy from that seller; can you post the name here so we'll all be aware?


----------



## BV_fan

It is also possible it may be a glitch with Malleries. I recently bought a bag from Trendlee (directly from their website) and the bag was removed or marked as sold from all outlets within hours. OP could contact them directly and ask what's going on. 



indiaink said:


> You know it's not Malleries, but the seller.  I'd definitely never buy from that seller; can you post the name here so we'll all be aware?


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> You know it's not Malleries, but the seller.  I'd definitely never buy from that seller; can you post the name here so we'll all be aware?





BV_fan said:


> It is also possible it may be a glitch with Malleries. I recently bought a bag from Trendlee (directly from their website) and the bag was removed or marked as sold from all outlets within hours. OP could contact them directly and ask what's going on.



You are quite right.  I certainly mis-spoke.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

It is trendlee, interesting!  I just bought the bag tonight for the fourth time. Each time my order is cancelled, it shows up for sale again. The first 2 times hubby bought it and the reason cited was it sold to another buyer. I tried to buy it this morning and it was cancelled tonight citing I didn't pay yet. This one was on me - I used the wrong PayPal account and it didn't go through. Just tried my fourth time (with correct account [emoji4]). I really don't know why I keep trying. The letdown each time [emoji20][emoji31]
Hubby did email right away last Monday after the first cancellation but never received a response. He emailed again today and no response yet. I submitted a complaint separately and received a response just asking for the order number I am questioning. 

I think there is a glitch but the customer service is beyond frustrating and the fact it keeps getting relished is maddening. It's like taunting me!  Ugh

Thanks for all the responses and support. Lovely Diane is the enabler who found this for me originally and PMd me. So grateful for her thoughtfulness. 

Sorry to have hijacked this thread.


----------



## rockyi

indiaink said:


> Please see the first thread for the photos we need.  Thank you!



Thank you so much for the reply & infos! 

I came back with more photos! Hope it helps! Thank you once again!


----------



## rockyi

rockyi said:


> Thank you so much for the reply & infos!
> 
> I came back with more photos! Hope it helps! Thank you once again!



More photos! sorry for the spams! apologies!


----------



## indiaink

rockyi said:


> Thank you so much for the reply & infos!
> 
> I came back with more photos! Hope it helps! Thank you once again!





rockyi said:


> More photos! sorry for the spams! apologies!



Authentic.  No spams, just what we needed!


----------



## septembersiren

Buckeyemommy
Is there a phone # to call
I just had a similar priblem with Barnes and Noble and had to call customer service


----------



## Buckeyemommy

septembersiren said:


> Buckeyemommy
> Is there a phone # to call
> I just had a similar priblem with Barnes and Noble and had to call customer service




No phone number that I could find. We did finally receive emails from Malleries today explaining the situation and that they assured us the seller has removed the item. They said each time it was listed for sale, it had a quantity of zero. I never noticed and somehow we paid the full amount each time (4 times). (0 times the price = 0). Obviously a glitch but still annoying. Not clear to me if it was with Malleries or Trendlee. 

Someone obviously telling me I did NOT need that bag at this time. Lol


----------



## septembersiren

Another one will turn up. Keep watching the net the skies everywhere


----------



## Orlie

Rashmi said:


> Can someone kindly authenticate this Black Cabat? I've included addtional pictures
> 
> Seller: Luxurysecondspring
> eBay item number:181934881710
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181934881710?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





V0N1B2 said:


> I do not believe this is an authentic BV Nero Cabat.
> Sorry





pinpen said:


> This bag is authentic! Sorry I am checking BV bags !



??


----------



## ineedbags

Hi all, 

I found a lovely medium anemone thanks to you. Now I'm itching to get a large in nero. Please help!

1) 
Item Name: Nero Bottega Veneta
Listing number: 322052596446
Seller name: brandoff_hk
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...g-Black-/322052596446?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
Comments: 
- Why is the dust bag a weird colour?? Does this mean it's not authentic?
- This is the LARGE right? I can't be sure from the description


2)
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Leather Black 181140(BF099128)
Listing number: Consignment site
Seller name: elady
Working Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=47353
Comments: 
- I can't tell how good a condition it's in...


----------



## indiaink

ineedbags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found a lovely medium anemone thanks to you. Now I'm itching to get a large in nero. Please help!
> 
> 1)
> Item Name: Nero Bottega Veneta
> Listing number: 322052596446
> Seller name: brandoff_hk
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...g-Black-/322052596446?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> Comments:
> - Why is the dust bag a weird colour?? Does this mean it's not authentic?
> - This is the LARGE right? I can't be sure from the description
> 
> 
> 2)
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Leather Black 181140(BF099128)
> Listing number: Consignment site
> Seller name: elady
> Working Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=47353
> Comments:
> - I can't tell how good a condition it's in...



Both are authentic.  On the first one, it's an older bag, and the 'dust bag' is indicative of that.  BV dust bags have been produced in this color and the lighter color you're used to.  I and others have purchased from eLady before.


----------



## ineedbags

indiaink said:


> Both are authentic.  On the first one, it's an older bag, and the 'dust bag' is indicative of that.  BV dust bags have been produced in this color and the lighter color you're used to.  I and others have purchased from eLady before.



Hey indiaink - thanks!!! It was actually thanks to you I got my medium Veneta!!!!   You may be responsible for my second one, too  

Thank you for this. Approximately how old is the old one (number 1), you think and it's the Large, yes? I'm just wondering if that means it may not be in good condition... Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

ineedbags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found a lovely medium anemone thanks to you. Now I'm itching to get a large in nero. Please help!
> 
> 1)
> Item Name: Nero Bottega Veneta
> Listing number: 322052596446
> Seller name: brandoff_hk
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...g-Black-/322052596446?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> Comments:
> - Why is the dust bag a weird colour?? Does this mean it's not authentic?
> - This is the LARGE right? I can't be sure from the description
> 
> 
> 2)
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Leather Black 181140(BF099128)
> Listing number: Consignment site
> Seller name: elady
> Working Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=47353
> Comments:
> - I can't tell how good a condition it's in...


FYI doll, the bag form eLady is a Maxi


----------



## ineedbags

V0N1B2 said:


> FYI doll, the bag form eLady is a Maxi



OOOOOOOOH. Gosh. I never would have known. THANKS SO MUCH!! Won't be getting this then!!


----------



## ineedbags

V0N1B2 said:


> FYI doll, the bag form eLady is a Maxi




Also, is the first one (from ebay) a Large? I can't figure out the dimensions?? Thanks again!!


----------



## indiaink

ineedbags said:


> Also, is the first one (from ebay) a Large? I can't figure out the dimensions?? Thanks again!!



The first one is going to be a Medium, sorry I didn't respond to that earlier.  The large is about 20" wide, so this is definitely the Medium size.


----------



## ineedbags

indiaink said:


> The first one is going to be a Medium, sorry I didn't respond to that earlier.  The large is about 20" wide, so this is definitely the Medium size.



Thanks so much! 

And sigh, sorry to waste your time and VON182's. Neither are contenders since I'm looking for the Large. But thanks so much for the help!!!!


----------



## indiaink

ineedbags said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> And sigh, sorry to waste your time and VON182's. Neither are contenders since I'm looking for the Large. But thanks so much for the help!!!!



What we're here for! Glad to help!


----------



## KY bag lady

indiaink said:


> What we're here for! Glad to help!


Are you familiar with these sellers from Japan -

brandoff hk        and             brand ifa

They both have older Slaone's that I'm interested in. I've never bought from a Japanese seller. Any advice would help.
Thanks


----------



## vastrianta

please help me with this bag

title Bottega Veneta taupe boho bag 100% authentic
seller sonya75
item number 252332630880
link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252332630...1&exe=12792&ext=32581&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag
> 
> title Bottega Veneta taupe boho bag 100% authentic
> seller sonya75
> item number 252332630880
> link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252332630...1&exe=12792&ext=32581&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext



Authentic.


----------



## Jbr12

Hi, 

Can someone please authenticate this? 



Item Name: Bottega Veneta Large woven Bag

Listing number: 322038212620

Seller name or ID: my-other-otems2012

Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...epEIGmmRHEmkzmNih9efA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

Comments: I've not seen a bag with solid corners before and there's no label inside, but the feel of the leather and interior appears to be right, suspect it's an older model? 

Also, if anyone knows the model, that would be great!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

Jbr12 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Large woven Bag
> Listing number: 322038212620
> Seller name or ID: my-other-otems2012
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...epEIGmmRHEmkzmNih9efA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I've not seen a bag with solid corners before and there's no label inside, but the feel of the leather and interior appears to be right, suspect it's an older model?
> Also, if anyone knows the model, that would be great!
> Thanks in advance!


The style is the (original) Milano bag from 06/07 or thereabouts. However, I can't really give a solid opinion without seeing a photo of the authenticity tag inside the interior pocket, a better photo of the heatstamp, the underside of the zippers and finally, what material is the lining? It looks like fabric.
I have my doubts about this particular one and don't care for what I see so far.


----------



## septembersiren

It says it is sold. Although the cell phone pocket looks like suede the rest of the lining does not. I am with VON 1B2. The pictures look to me to be taken to be misleading. Don't seem to be expressing this well. Seems that they let you almost see details but not quite. Personally I would pass on this


----------



## Tpeg

Hi All,

I am back again and would like to get your eyes and opinions on this bag. Could you, please, provide authentication opinions?  

Item: Large Campana
Seller name or ID: marianali
Comments: Color Ebano from outlet

THANK YOU!


----------



## indiaink

Tpeg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am back again and would like to get your eyes and opinions on this bag. Could you, please, provide authentication opinions?
> 
> Item: Large Campana
> Seller name or ID: marianali
> Comments: Color Ebano from outlet
> 
> THANK YOU!


Authentic, and beautiful!


----------



## Tpeg

indiaink said:


> Authentic, and beautiful!


AWESOME! So excited  Thank you indiaink, you're a gem!


----------



## pbkey

Hi

Is this authentic?


title BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO ROMA NAPPA LEATHER IN BROWN SATCHEL TOTE HANDBAG
seller salesofsales
item number 231891388644
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...R-IN-BROWN-SATCHEL-TOTE-HANDBAG-/231891388644

Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

pbkey said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this authentic?
> 
> 
> title BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO ROMA NAPPA LEATHER IN BROWN SATCHEL TOTE HANDBAG
> seller salesofsales
> item number 231891388644
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...R-IN-BROWN-SATCHEL-TOTE-HANDBAG-/231891388644
> 
> Thank you!



Yes.  Did you win? If so, congrats!  Great price!


----------



## Jbr12

septembersiren said:


> It says it is sold. Although the cell phone pocket looks like suede the rest of the lining does not. I am with VON 1B2. The pictures look to me to be taken to be misleading. Don't seem to be expressing this well. Seems that they let you almost see details but not quite. Personally I would pass on this


Many thanks to you both for such a fast response!

Jo


----------



## pbkey

Thank you so much for the quick response! Yes I won this - it will be my first BV bag


----------



## septembersiren

Please look for an authenticity tag. It should be white or beige and in the seam of the inside pocket. Also please let us know if the lining is suede or not. Goid luck


----------



## chanjlj

Pls kindly authenticate

Bv purse
Private seller
Link to photos http://s1212.photobucket.com/user/chanjlj/library/Red Marcie medium/BVpurse

Many thanks in advance


----------



## indiaink

chanjlj said:


> Pls kindly authenticate
> 
> Bv purse
> Private seller
> Link to photos http://s1212.photobucket.com/user/chanjlj/library/Red Marcie medium/BVpurse
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Authentic.


----------



## jennychanyy

Kindly authenticate:

Bottega Veneta Intrecciato woven leather shoulder bag
Seller: aiden318
Item no.: 331796618239
https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/331796618239


----------



## travelluver

Hi, just purchased this BV - would someone be so kind as to authenticate?  I thought it was ok, but better to have a pro take a peek - many thanks!!
Seller - jillsconsignment
Item - Bottega Veneta Natural Jute Burlap Satchel
Item # - 222048060869


----------



## indiaink

jennychanyy said:


> Kindly authenticate:
> 
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato woven leather shoulder bag
> Seller: aiden318
> Item no.: 331796618239
> https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/331796618239



There are a couple of things that bother me on this one. Ask seller for a closeup photo of the heat stamp.


----------



## indiaink

travelluver said:


> Hi, just purchased this BV - would someone be so kind as to authenticate?  I thought it was ok, but better to have a pro take a peek - many thanks!!
> Seller - jillsconsignment
> Item - Bottega Veneta Natural Jute Burlap Satchel
> Item # - 222048060869



Auction has ended, but this appears authentic. From the early 2000s.


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> Auction has ended, but this appears authentic. From the early 2000s.



Many thanks for the quick reply, indiaink!  I was just looking for a summery bag and this looks to be able to fit the bill- and the price seemed right -


----------



## jennychanyy

indiaink said:


> There are a couple of things that bother me on this one. Ask seller for a closeup photo of the heat stamp.


Thanks for your prompt reply.  See if the attached photos are clear:


----------



## jennychanyy

indiaink said:


> There are a couple of things that bother me on this one. Ask seller for a closeup photo of the heat stamp.



Thanks for your reply.  Seems that the quick reply function cannot attach files.  See if these work:


----------



## indiaink

jennychanyy said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Seems that the quick reply function cannot attach files.  See if these work:
> View attachment 3320104
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320106



Ooo, this is a classic.  Authentic!  Thanks for providing better photos.


----------



## jennychanyy

Thanks for your kind assistance!


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> Auction has ended, but this appears authentic. From the early 2000s.



Thanks again, indiaink- I just got the bag today- lightening quick shipping- and it is so cute!!  And-as a bonus, I was able to flick off the "age spots" on the jute with my finger-it is now pristine- I think I got a good deal!!: have a great day!!smile1:


----------



## indiaink

travelluver said:


> Thanks again, indiaink- I just got the bag today- lightening quick shipping- and it is so cute!!  And-as a bonus, I was able to flick off the "age spots" on the jute with my finger-it is now pristine- I think I got a good deal!!: have a great day!!smile1:



Wonderful to hear!  Congrats!


----------



## ngotasian

Please help me authentic this


----------



## indiaink

ngotasian said:


> Please help me authentic this


You may be in the middle of making this request, but see the first post in this thread for what we need to authenticate, please.


----------



## ngotasian

Sorry I can only post 2 pictures at the time for some reason


----------



## indiaink

ngotasian said:


> Please help me authentic this





ngotasian said:


> Sorry I can only post 2 pictures at the time for some reason



I have not seen the heat stamp of a new-style Veneta before so you'll have to wait for someone else to authenticate.


----------



## V0N1B2

ngotasian said:


> Please help me authentic this


The proportions look really weird but I think it's just the angle of the photo. This is a Medium Veneta, yes?
Where did the bag come from?
Would you take a picture of the underside of the zipper, and maybe one of it just laying flat? I want to be triple sure before saying yes or no, although nothing is screaming fake to me.


----------



## ngotasian

V0N1B2 said:


> The proportions look really weird but I think it's just the angle of the photo. This is a Medium Veneta, yes?
> Where did the bag come from?
> Would you take a picture of the underside of the zipper, and maybe one of it just laying flat? I want to be triple sure before saying yes or no, although nothing is screaming fake to me.



I think it's the medium veneta, not sure.  I got it from TJ maxx.


----------



## V0N1B2

ngotasian said:


> I think it's the medium veneta, not sure.  I got it from TJ maxx.


Thank you. Lovely and authentic, IMO


----------



## indiaink

ngotasian said:


> Please help me authentic this





ngotasian said:


> I think it's the medium veneta, not sure.  I got it from TJ maxx.





V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you. Lovely and authentic, IMO



Thanks, V0N!  ngotasian, I wish you'd said right off that you bought it from a retail store like TJ Maxx.  Regardless of internet rumours, they don't sell bad items.  Congrats on your great find! I have a TJ Maxx Runway store near me but I never see BV.


----------



## ngotasian

indiaink said:


> Thanks, V0N!  ngotasian, I wish you'd said right off that you bought it from a retail store like TJ Maxx.  Regardless of internet rumours, they don't sell bad items.  Congrats on your great find! I have a TJ Maxx Runway store near me but I never see BV.


Thanks Von and Indiaink.  

The reason why I wanted to authentic this bag because it did not come with dust bag and authentic card.  I was just a little bit paranoid because I heard a story where someone bought and return a fake bag.  I got this bag at such a good deal can't pass it up &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## ngotasian

indiaink said:


> Thanks, V0N!  ngotasian, I wish you'd said right off that you bought it from a retail store like TJ Maxx.  Regardless of internet rumours, they don't sell bad items.  Congrats on your great find! I have a TJ Maxx Runway store near me but I never see BV.


Thanks Von and Indiaink.  

The reason why I wanted to authentic this bag because it did not come with dust bag and authentic card.  I was just a little bit paranoid because I heard a story where someone bought and return a fake bag.  I got this bag at such a good deal can't pass it up &#128512;


----------



## kfu

Hi All,


It's been a long time since I've posted anything on here. Was just wondering if any of you gracious members could help me authenticate this bag I just purchased. Here are the details:


Item Name: "BOTTEGA VENETA Orange Leather Convertible Intrecciato Tote"
Listing Number: 291730252142
Seller name or ID: thewrld
Working link: www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291730252142


Let me know if you need more info. Hoping for the best!!


Thank you all!
K


----------



## indiaink

Authentic, and congrats! Beautiful bag!



kfu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> It's been a long time since I've posted anything on here. Was just wondering if any of you gracious members could help me authenticate this bag I just purchased. Here are the details:
> 
> 
> Item Name: "BOTTEGA VENETA Orange Leather Convertible Intrecciato Tote"
> Listing Number: 291730252142
> Seller name or ID: thewrld
> Working link: www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291730252142
> 
> 
> Let me know if you need more info. Hoping for the best!!
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
> K


----------



## pbkey

Hi! Please help to authenticate the following

Item name: Auth [BOTTEGA VENETA] Bottega Veneta Campana Intrecciato leather handbag Shoulder Bag 125787 [Used]
Listing Number: 121943169576
Seller name or ID: clover-brandshop 
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...to-leather-handbag-Shoulder-Bag-/121943169576
Comment: is this a medium espresso? More photos in link.


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

pbkey said:


> Hi! Please help to authenticate the following
> 
> Item name: Auth [BOTTEGA VENETA] Bottega Veneta Campana Intrecciato leather handbag Shoulder Bag 125787 [Used]
> Listing Number: 121943169576
> Seller name or ID: clover-brandshop
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...to-leather-handbag-Shoulder-Bag-/121943169576
> Comment: is this a medium espresso? More photos in link.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



This is authentic, and it is Ebano, BV's copyrighted brown, with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## vastrianta

please help me with this bag:

title: bottega veneta leather bag
seller: elidia
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-2513160.shtml
item number: 2513160


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag:
> 
> title: bottega veneta leather bag
> seller: elidia
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-2513160.shtml
> item number: 2513160



I see someone has requested a photo of the metal edition plate; until seller posts that, I have to reserve judgment.


----------



## pbkey

Hi! Please help to authenticate the following

Item name: AUTHENTIC MEDIUM CAMPANA BAG IN NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA NERO NAPPA
Listing Number: 331828259048
Seller name or ID: alliquippa
Working link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331828259048
Comment: I thought it might be authentic but was not sure if the lining is really suede.


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

pbkey said:


> Hi! Please help to authenticate the following
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC MEDIUM CAMPANA BAG IN NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA NERO NAPPA
> Listing Number: 331828259048
> Seller name or ID: alliquippa
> Working link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331828259048
> Comment: I thought it might be authentic but was not sure if the lining is really suede.
> 
> Thank you!


This is authentic; the lining of the zipper pocket is not usually suede (the zipper pocket is where the authenticity tag is located).


----------



## vastrianta

please help me with this bag:

title: bottega veneta leather bag
seller: elidia
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2513160.shtml
item number: 2513160


----------



## grietje

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag:
> 
> title: bottega veneta leather bag
> seller: elidia
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2513160.shtml
> item number: 2513160



A lot of things point to this being a BV but a much clearer photo of the white serial tag with _all_ details showing would solidify this.  I am writing because this appears size-wise to be large or possible even extra large Cabat, and the listing writes to that. This is a very large bag!  Have you tried one on before?  I just want you to be sure about what you're getting.  I had a large Cabat and found it too large for regular use and the proportions were uncomfortable as a carry on so I rehomed it.


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag:
> 
> title: bottega veneta leather bag
> seller: elidia
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2513160.shtml
> item number: 2513160


The photos of the metal tag are not clear enough to judge authenticity.


----------



## vastrianta

grietje said:


> A lot of things point to this being a BV but a much clearer photo of the white serial tag with _all_ details showing would solidify this.  I am writing because this appears size-wise to be large or possible even extra large Cabat, and the listing writes to that. This is a very large bag!  Have you tried one on before?  I just want you to be sure about what you're getting.  I had a large Cabat and found it too large for regular use and the proportions were uncomfortable as a carry on so I rehomed it.


thank you you are right it does look huge


----------



## vastrianta

title:Bottega Veneta Limited Edition Coco Cabat Bag Intrecciato Leather Rare
seller: jonathanallenkey 
item number: 111970138155
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...138155?hash=item1a11f0b82b:g:BVQAAOSwxp9W-C0n


----------



## septembersiren

Imo from what I can see in the pictures this is an authentic cabat. I do wish it had a clearer picture of the tag and plate. 
In some pics it looks to be noce or something similar and other pictures it appears to be gray. For that reason I would like a clearer picture of the tag. It appears to be a large cabat which is usually featured for men. If it is an UMO thus size is recommended for men 6'2" and above.
See if you can get the seller to put up a better picture of the white tag.


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> title:Bottega Veneta Limited Edition Coco Cabat Bag Intrecciato Leather Rare
> seller: jonathanallenkey
> item number: 111970138155
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...138155?hash=item1a11f0b82b:g:BVQAAOSwxp9W-C0n


This is not authentic IMO


----------



## Amy130

vastrianta said:


> title:Bottega Veneta Limited Edition Coco Cabat Bag Intrecciato Leather Rare
> seller: jonathanallenkey
> item number: 111970138155
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...138155?hash=item1a11f0b82b:g:BVQAAOSwxp9W-C0n



This bag is not authentic. The plaque is not right.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> This is not authentic IMO





Amy130 said:


> This bag is not authentic. The plaque is not right.



And the color code, if I recall, is Ebano. But it photographs and is advertised as black.


----------



## simplewinter

-


----------



## simplewinter

title:Bottega Veneta Wallet
seller: mommaliz29 
item number: 182078507054
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## V0N1B2

simplewinter said:


> title:Bottega Veneta Wallet
> seller: mommaliz29
> item number: 182078507054
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


The listing has ended, I hope you did not buy this. It is not authentic.


----------



## simplewinter

V0N1B2 said:


> The listing has ended, I hope you did not buy this. It is not authentic.



Thanks for the reply. Almost bought it! Just wanted to find out whether I missed out on a good deal


----------



## simplewinter

title:Bottega Veneta Wallet
seller: pepperpotts0119-4 
item number: 131776514588
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bottega-v...WbV5ssrsLKf3bEIY5tvgw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Just won an auction for this wallet. Would like to hear your opinions about its authenticity


----------



## V0N1B2

simplewinter said:


> title:Bottega Veneta Wallet
> seller: pepperpotts0119-4
> item number: 131776514588
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bottega-v...WbV5ssrsLKf3bEIY5tvgw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Just won an auction for this wallet. Would like to hear your opinions about its authenticity


Missing all required photos for authentication. Impossible to determine.


----------



## indiaink

jhansraj said:


> Item Name: Gucci Soho Leather Mini Chain Crossbody Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: fashdream
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Soho-...g-Shoulder-Yellow-NWT-100-Auth-/222074029832?
> Comments: I have a slight suspicion this bag is fake. There is a little cut in the leather (middle of the front bottom section) which normally isn't there in real bags. Can you please confirm the bag in this listing is authentic? Thank you.


That isn't a cut - that's where one piece of leather overlaps another; I've seen it before. I've asked a mod to move your request to the Gucci forum.


----------



## Lorypop

Hi! This is my very first post so do pardon me and let me know if I'm not doing it right.  

Could you please help me authenticate this BV mini wallet. 
I bought it from a lady who worked as a tour guide and who said she got it in some outlet in Europe. Therefore she could sell to me at almost half of what my country BV boutique is selling. 

It seem I can only upload one picture. Will upload more in the next posts.


----------



## Lorypop

More pictures. Sorry for the spam.


----------



## Lorypop

Continue


----------



## Lorypop

Thank you all in advance. 
Hoping for good news as I have bought another zip around wallet from her too.


----------



## indiaink

Lorypop said:


> Thank you all in advance.
> Hoping for good news as I have bought another zip around wallet from her too.


This is authentic.


----------



## Lorypop

indiaink said:


> This is authentic.


Thank you so so much!!! Greatly appreciate it. :kiss:


----------



## simplewinter

Hello there, would appreciate it if anyone could authenticate this card case for me.

http://imgur.com/a/GeH9r

It looks like this (http://www.bottegaveneta.com/gb/card-case-or-coin-purse_cod46428284ed.html) but with a stud closure.

Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

It is a flap over card case. 
 It would be nice to see a better picture of the authenticity tag. 
It looks authentic from what I can see


----------



## indiaink

simplewinter said:


> Hello there, would appreciate it if anyone could authenticate this card case for me.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/GeH9r
> 
> It looks like this (http://www.bottegaveneta.com/gb/card-case-or-coin-purse_cod46428284ed.html) but with a stud closure.
> 
> Thanks



This looks good but I'd like to see a clearer photo of the authenticity label.


----------



## simplewinter

septembersiren said:


> It is a flap over card case.
> It would be nice to see a better picture of the authenticity tag.
> It looks authentic from what I can see





indiaink said:


> This looks good but I'd like to see a clearer photo of the authenticity label.



Added some photos. Thanks for the help!
http://imgur.com/a/OHQYF


----------



## septembersiren

It is authentic. Thank you for additional photos. Nero card case. Made in 2010


----------



## simplewinter

septembersiren said:


> It is authentic. Thank you for additional photos. Nero card case. Made in 2010



Thank you! Is it right for me to say that the 2010 ones have their authenticity tags in the thinner slot? The flap overs I see on google seem to have their tag in the bigger slot.

Cheers


----------



## septembersiren

They can put the tag where ever they want to. I have a case from 2009 in the same place


----------



## jhansraj

indiaink said:


> That isn't a cut - that's where one piece of leather overlaps another; I've seen it before. I've asked a mod to move your request to the Gucci forum.


I could not figure out how to post under gucci thread. All gucci threads show as Discussion Closed. Would you be able to advise if this bag in authentic? Thanks!


----------



## vastrianta

please help me with this bag

title: bottega leather tote
seller:tamara
link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...avy-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-2538627.shtml
item number: 2538627


----------



## Leatha

Hello, Please help me find out if this bag is authentic   Pics as follow - not on eBay or any site  Thank you so very much !


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag
> 
> title: bottega leather tote
> seller:tamara
> link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...avy-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-2538627.shtml
> item number: 2538627



I am not a Cabat expert, so will have to wait on another's opinion.


----------



## indiaink

Leatha said:


> Hello, Please help me find out if this bag is authentic   Pics as follow - not on eBay or any site  Thank you so very much !



Please see the first post in this thread as to what photos we need to authenticate a bag.  Thank you.


----------



## grietje

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag
> 
> title: bottega leather tote
> seller:tamara
> link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...avy-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-2538627.shtml
> item number: 2538627


 
You'll want to ask for a photo of the white serial tag which is either sewn into the base or in the pouch depending on the age of the Cabat.


----------



## simplewinter

simplewinter said:


> title:Bottega Veneta Wallet
> seller: pepperpotts0119-4
> item number: 131776514588
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bottega-v...WbV5ssrsLKf3bEIY5tvgw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Just won an auction for this wallet. Would like to hear your opinions about its authenticity





V0N1B2 said:


> Missing all required photos for authentication. Impossible to determine.



Just received the wallet. Added new photos 
http://imgur.com/a/OqxOn
Is it possible to determine when was it made?

Thanks


----------



## indiaink

simplewinter said:


> Just received the wallet. Added new photos
> http://imgur.com/a/OqxOn
> Is it possible to determine when was it made?
> 
> Thanks



It's authentic. Since the code is all one line and it has a rounded pull tab, sometime since 2012 (as that's about the time they changed the authenticity labels).   Pretty color!


----------



## simplewinter

indiaink said:


> It's authentic. Since the code is all one line and it has a rounded pull tab, sometime since 2012 (as that's about the time they changed the authenticity labels).   Pretty color!



Thanks for the authentication!
Glad you find it pretty too! Too bad it's more tattered than it should be for a 8 month old purse


----------



## kittyland06

Hi Ladies~!

Please help authenticate this clutch 

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Silk Classic Black Clutch
Listing number: 14983264
Seller name or ID: Sylvia
Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-silk-clutch-black-14983264/
Comments:

Thank you very much


----------



## indiaink

kittyland06 said:


> Hi Ladies~!
> 
> Please help authenticate this clutch
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Silk Classic Black Clutch
> Listing number: 14983264
> Seller name or ID: Sylvia
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-silk-clutch-black-14983264/
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you very much


Authentic.


----------



## kittyland06

Thank you dear!


indiaink said:


> Authentic.


----------



## chloebagfreak

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-baguette-deep-pink-14790487/
Item #: 14790487

Deep Pink Baguette

Is this authentic? 
Thanks


----------



## septembersiren

This is called the baby bag
We need to see both sides of the white authenticity tag 
Before we can say yay or nay


----------



## chloebagfreak

septembersiren said:


> This is called the baby bag
> We need to see both sides of the white authenticity tag
> Before we can say yay or nay


Great, thanks much!
I messaged her for a picture of the inside tag, so hopefully she will get back to me with that .
Do you know when they made this?


----------



## septembersiren

The baby bag was an icon bag.
They made it every year.
Are you asking what color it is?
Idk til I see the tag


----------



## chloebagfreak

septembersiren said:


> The baby bag was an icon bag.
> They made it every year.
> Are you asking what color it is?
> Idk til I see the tag


Oh that is interesting. Being new to Bottega I wasn't sure if this was an older bag. 
No, I wasn't asking about the color. I like the color regardless of the name
Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

Not sure if they make this bag anymore or not


----------



## chloebagfreak

septembersiren said:


> Not sure if they make this bag anymore or not



I called Woodbury outlet and they do still make them, just for the outlets .
The seller updated the photos. So there is now two pictures of the tags
Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

Authentic


----------



## chloebagfreak

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much! I really appreciate that


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi, 
Heard the Belly has been discontinued and am looking at the secondary market.  Please help to authenticate: 

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/bottega-veneta-assenzio-belly-bag

Thank you.


----------



## lyseiki8

&#8230; 

Here is another one :

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/bv-k0411-03-bottega-veneta-ink-belly-bag

Thanks a million for your help!!


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi,
Last but not least this listing on bay :

Item name: Bottega Veneta Gray Messenger Bag
Seller: Patina698
ID: 282011578506

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...578506?hash=item41a933308a:g:r0AAAOSw5VZXBQFk

Is this authentic?  Your opinion will be GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you very much


----------



## septembersiren

The 2 from Ann's are authentic
The ebay listing has ended


----------



## indiaink

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi,
> Last but not least this listing on bay :
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Gray Messenger Bag
> Seller: Patina698
> ID: 282011578506
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...578506?hash=item41a933308a:g:r0AAAOSw5VZXBQFk
> 
> Is this authentic?  Your opinion will be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Thank you very much



I see they've relisted this little bag - and it's authentic.


----------



## GoStanford

Item name:  unknown (vintage shoulder bag)
Seller:  Jill's Consignment:
Link: http://www.jillsconsignment.com/Bottega-Veneta-Black-Nappa-Intrecciato-Large-Shoulder-Bag-363

Would appreciate your opinion on authenticity and perhaps the official name for this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## chloebagfreak

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-shoulder-bag-hot-pink-15115660/

15115660
Seller: Lynn G

Hi I was wondering if this  beauty was authentic and maybe if anyone knows the year. 
Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Item name:  unknown (vintage shoulder bag)
> Seller:  Jill's Consignment:
> Link: http://www.jillsconsignment.com/Bottega-Veneta-Black-Nappa-Intrecciato-Large-Shoulder-Bag-363
> 
> Would appreciate your opinion on authenticity and perhaps the official name for this bag.  Thanks!



Hopefully one of our vintage experts will be along eventually -.


----------



## indiaink

chloebagfreak said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-shoulder-bag-hot-pink-15115660/
> 
> 15115660
> Seller: Lynn G
> 
> Hi I was wondering if this  beauty was authentic and maybe if anyone knows the year.
> Thanks!



Remember:  We needs photos of the front and back of the white authenticity label found inside the zippered pocket.  This listing does not have those photos. Without that, we can tell nothing.


----------



## chloebagfreak

indiaink said:


> Remember:  We needs photos of the front and back of the white authenticity label found inside the zippered pocket.  This listing does not have those photos. Without that, we can tell nothing.


Thanks for that! I had submitted one yesterday and I guess I thought this one had the tags. I just asked the seller for more pics.
Thanks


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> Hopefully one of our vintage experts will be along eventually -.



I cannot comment on this bag but I bought a BV from this seller last month that I had authenticated on this forum.  The seller was lovely and a pleasure to work with- good luck!


----------



## lyseiki8

Thank you very much,Septembersiren &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## lyseiki8

oh wow!  Good catch, indiaink &#128512;


----------



## V0N1B2

chloebagfreak said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-shoulder-bag-hot-pink-15115660/
> 
> 15115660
> Seller: Lynn G
> 
> Hi I was wondering if this beauty was authentic *and maybe if anyone knows the year.*
> Thanks!


This style of bag was done for Fall/Winter 2004 ~ ish.  
When the seller provides you with the other details, we can confirm the rest.
(I am just chiming in now, in case I forget to check back later)


----------



## cooper1

Hello all! I know this is not the proper format, bc once I asked the seller for a photo of the underside of the authenticity tag and I questioned that it was nero, the seller pulled the listing off eBay.

But just for my own education: this listing was for a Maxi Nero Veneta. The color code says '8175'. I thought nero was always '1000' (?). Are there different color codes for nero? Thanks in advance!







Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## indiaink

cooper1 said:


> Hello all! I know this is not the proper format, bc once I asked the seller for a photo of the underside of the authenticity tag and I questioned that it was nero, the seller pulled the listing off eBay.
> 
> But just for my own education: this listing was for a Maxi Nero Veneta. The color code says '8175'. I thought nero was always '1000' (?). Are there different color codes for nero? Thanks in advance!



8175 is Nero with Gunmetal (Brunito) hardware.


----------



## cooper1

indiaink said:


> 8175 is Nero with Gunmetal (Brunito) hardware.


Ohhhh, nice! 
Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## V0N1B2

cooper1 said:


> Hello all! I know this is not the proper format, bc once I asked the seller for a photo of the underside of the authenticity tag and I questioned that it was nero, the seller pulled the listing off eBay.
> 
> But just for my own education: this listing was for a Maxi Nero Veneta. The color code says '8175'. I thought nero was always '1000' (?). Are there different color codes for nero? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Yes there are different codes for both Nero and Ebano (and others that I can't remember off the top of my head).
The 1000 and 8175 colour designations for Nero, much like the 2040 and the 2072 (?? I think? Sorry I'm sitting in a Starbucks so I have to go from memory) variations for Ebano are based on the leather.  If you notice, the photo you provided shows the Nappa used is given the designation of V0016, as opposed to the V0013. V0013 Nappa leather corresponds to the colour Nero being 1000, while V0016 Nappa leather corresponds to the 8175. Likewise, you will see the majority of Campanas using V0016 Nappa, therefore having a colour code of 8175.
The same goes for Ebano. The V0013 Nappa generally corresponds with the colour 2040, while V0016 Nappa has a colour code of 2072. Cervo leather (V174R) also uses the 2072 Ebano designation.
Why the difference between using V0013 and V0016 leathers on the same style but different sizes? No clue. Maybe there is a subtle variation between the two leathers.
This isn't hammered in stone but it is definitely a pattern with Bottga Veneta and the leathers.  Different skins are sometimes (not always but often) given a different colour code for the same shade. If I remember correctly, the original Ball Bag also had the 8175 Nero colour designation.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes there are different codes for both Nero and Ebano (and others that I can't remember off the top of my head).
> The 1000 and 8175 colour designations for Nero, much like the 2040 and the 2072 (?? I think? Sorry I'm sitting in a Starbucks so I have to go from memory) variations for Ebano are based on the leather.  If you notice, the photo you provided shows the Nappa used is given the designation of V0016, as opposed to the V0013. V0013 Nappa leather corresponds to the colour Nero being 1000, while V0016 Nappa leather corresponds to the 8175. Likewise, you will see the majority of Campanas using V0016 Nappa, therefore having a colour code of 8175.
> The same goes for Ebano. The V0013 Nappa generally corresponds with the colour 2040, while V0016 Nappa has a colour code of 2072. Cervo leather (V174R) also uses the 2072 Ebano designation.
> Why the difference between using V0013 and V0016 leathers on the same style but different sizes? No clue. Maybe there is a subtle variation between the two leathers.
> This isn't hammered in stone but it is definitely a pattern with Bottga Veneta and the leathers.  Different skins are sometimes (not always but often) given a different colour code for the same shade. If I remember correctly, the original Ball Bag also had the 8175 Nero colour designation.


My god, you're really quite brilliant. Thanks for sharing this, I've added it to my Secret BVette Stash.  Those people at Starbucks better be treating you well!


----------



## V0N1B2

They don't even have yogurt parfaits or sammiches. This place blows.


----------



## septembersiren

The color code always changed according to hardware and skin.
Ebano Croc would have a different color code than Ebano lambskin. Men's color codes are also different because they usually use different skins for mens bags


----------



## emilyhiroyasu

Item Name: BV Medium Convertible Tote
Seller name or ID: private seller
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...225104?hash=item2a668e4090:g:5WEAAOSwFNZWyqXn
Comments: I will appreciate that somebody can help to authenticate this bag.  Really appreciate it!


----------



## indiaink

emilyhiroyasu said:


> Item Name: BV Medium Convertible Tote
> Seller name or ID: private seller
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...225104?hash=item2a668e4090:g:5WEAAOSwFNZWyqXn
> Comments: I will appreciate that somebody can help to authenticate this bag.  Really appreciate it!


Authentic.


----------



## emilyhiroyasu

Thank you so much, indiaink!


----------



## chloebagfreak

V0N1B2 said:


> This style of bag was done for Fall/Winter 2004 ~ ish.
> When the seller provides you with the other details, we can confirm the rest.
> (I am just chiming in now, in case I forget to check back later)


Thanks! She never got back to me. That is interesting . I went on Google to see that collection and it was gorgeous!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Could boxer mom or another authenticator look at this hobo for me? Apologize for the pictures. The white tag is in the second picture. Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

2goodeyestoo said:


> View attachment 3343586
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343587
> 
> 
> Could boxer mom or another authenticator look at this hobo for me? Apologize for the pictures. The white tag is in the second picture. Thank you.



We really need the information asked for in the first post of this thread - the photos you've provided are not enough for an authentication.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

indiaink said:


> We really need the information asked for in the first post of this thread - the photos you've provided are not enough for an authentication.



The reason I asked for Boxer mom is she has authenticated for me in the past. I realize some authenticator refuse to help when the person posting the item is the seller as is the case for me. I will ask Carol to authenticate this and pay her fees. Thank you for your time. Please ignore my initial request.


----------



## indiaink

2goodeyestoo said:


> The reason I asked for Boxer mom is she has authenticated for me in the past. I realize some authenticator refuse to help when the person posting the item is the seller as is the case for me. I will ask Carol to authenticate this and pay her fees. Thank you for your time. Please ignore my initial request.



I didn't know you were the person selling. All I know is we didn't have enough photos to help. If you can provide the photos...?  If Carol will authenticate with only these two photos, I'm not sure I'd trust the service.


----------



## septembersiren

Boxermom no longer authenticates. Her eyesight is not good enough anymore she says. I am pretty sure we don't authenticate for sellers that they are supposed to use a service


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

septembersiren said:


> Boxermom no longer authenticates. Her eyesight is not good enough anymore she says. I am pretty sure we don't authenticate for sellers that they are supposed to use a service



Thank you. What a shame. Boxer was a wonderful asset to the community.  Some authenticators will authenticate for other sellers and some will not. I am pretty sure it is real so I don't mind paying Carol's nominal fee. Thank you again for your helpful information about Boxer.


----------



## tenderandy

Please can I get an authenticity check on this Bottega belt?

Many thanks


----------



## septembersiren

Belt is authentic


----------



## tenderandy

septembersiren said:


> Belt is authentic


Thanks for your response.  If you don't mind me asking, please can you educate me on how you can tell this belt is authentic?  (for my future reference).  I initially thought it wasn't authentic looking at the belt holes.  Any guidance is much appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## septembersiren

I was an SA for BV. I have seen a lot of belts


----------



## vastrianta

please help mw with this bag
title- Bottega Veneta Cabat Large Bronze Bag Used
seller- angelina0202
item - number 222098794893
link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222098794893?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## septembersiren

I am going to let someone else give you your answer. The plate is so discolored I could not read it. I am not sure but I think this bag is goat skin. If it is goat skin it will be heavy


----------



## vastrianta

here are some additional photos


----------



## tenderandy

Please can I get an authenticity check on this belt?  Thanks in advance


----------



## septembersiren

Authentic
I have this belt


----------



## Kim1980

Hello, can someone authenticate this bag for me? Many thanks!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/222098794893


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help mw with this bag
> title- Bottega Veneta Cabat Large Bronze Bag Used
> seller- angelina0202
> item - number 222098794893
> link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222098794893?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





vastrianta said:


> here are some additional photos





Kim1980 said:


> Hello, can someone authenticate this bag for me? Many thanks!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/222098794893



This is authentic. The color is Retsina.


----------



## septembersiren

I think this cabat is Ottone. Ottone was both a skin and a color. The skin is goat skin. It will be heavier than nappa. 
I don't really remember but I think restina was not a color but a treatment to leather


----------



## Mousse

vastrianta said:


> please help mw with this bag
> title- Bottega Veneta Cabat Large Bronze Bag Used
> seller- angelina0202
> item - number 222098794893
> link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222098794893?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I am a bit late to the party because this auction has ended. I cannot commit to the authenticity of this bag. I can confirm that the codes on the white tag in the photo on the bay are identical to the codes on the tag inside my medium Ottone cabat. On close inspection of the pix, the leather looks like goatskin and the color looks like Ottone.


----------



## septembersiren

I stand corrected 7700 is the color code for resina which was from fall winter 2012. But from the pictures this sure looks like ottone to me


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I stand corrected 7700 is the color code for resina which was from fall winter 2012. But from the pictures this sure looks like ottone to me




7700 is the code for Ottone. It's on the tag in my Cabat and in my zip wallet.


----------



## septembersiren

Could they have used this color code twice. Something is not right with this Cabat.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> This is authentic. The color is Retsina.





septembersiren said:


> I think this cabat is Ottone. Ottone was both a skin and a color. The skin is goat skin. It will be heavier than nappa.
> I don't really remember but I think restina was not a color but a treatment to leather





Mousse said:


> I am a bit late to the party because this auction has ended. I cannot commit to the authenticity of this bag. I can confirm that the codes on the white tag in the photo on the bay are identical to the codes on the tag inside my medium Ottone cabat. On close inspection of the pix, the leather looks like goatskin and the color looks like Ottone.





septembersiren said:


> I stand corrected 7700 is the color code for resina which was from fall winter 2012. But from the pictures this sure looks like ottone to me





Mousse said:


> 7700 is the code for Ottone. It's on the tag in my Cabat and in my zip wallet.





septembersiren said:


> Could they have used this color code twice. Something is not right with this Cabat.



My master list shows:

7700 Ottone SS 07 Resort 08/09 also called Brass in FW 07
7700 Resina EFW 11/12

I misread and typed 'Resina', my mistake. It's Ottone.

SS, what makes you think something is "not right" with this Cabat?  PM me if you'd rather.

ETA:  I was able to blow up the second photo provided of the plate.


----------



## Pingpong8

Thank you! I have wanted a Belly but didn't know until too late that they were discontinued.

title- BV Nero Belly 
seller- Yoogi's Closet
Link https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-black-intrecciato-woven-nappa-leather-large-belly-hobo-bag-66389.html


----------



## V0N1B2

Pingpong8 said:


> Thank you! I have wanted a Belly but didn't know until too late that they were discontinued.
> 
> title- BV Nero Belly
> seller- Yoogi's Closet
> Link https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-veneta-black-intrecciato-woven-nappa-leather-large-belly-hobo-bag-66389.html


The Large Nero Belly Veneta is authentic, IMO


----------



## Pingpong8

Thank you VoN1B2!  

BTW - I saw one of your posts in the "actions shots with BV" thread.   Your outfit was a furry red jacket, BV, and heels.  Killer outfit.


----------



## V0N1B2

You're welcome, and thank you for the kind words


----------



## septembersiren

Correct me if I am wrong
We should not be authenticating for Vestiaire. My understanding is that we do not authenticate for sellers. They are supposed to use a professional service.
This is what Boxermom told me when I first started to authenticate after I was no longer employed by BV


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Correct me if I am wrong
> We should not be authenticating for Vestiaire. My understanding is that we do not authenticate for sellers. They are supposed to use a professional service.
> This is what Boxermom told me when I first started to authenticate after I was no longer employed by BV



I just go with that the first post in this thread says...


----------



## vastrianta

please help mw with this bag
the seller says cant find an authenticity tag. does it not have one?

title: Bottega Veneta Olimpia Shoulder Bag, Snakeskin Ayers, Unused Gift
seller: leon.leon123 
item number: 322098406631
link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322098406631?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help mw with this bag
> the seller says cant find an authenticity tag. does it not have one?
> 
> title: Bottega Veneta Olimpia Shoulder Bag, Snakeskin Ayers, Unused Gift
> seller: leon.leon123
> item number: 322098406631
> link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322098406631?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It would be inside the zippered pocket. Also need to see the heat stamp.  But, there are a few things about this listing that are alarming besides:  The photos provided are not of the same bag; one has plastic around the straps and the other doesn't.


----------



## vastrianta

indiaink said:


> It would be inside the zippered pocket. Also need to see the heat stamp.  But, there are a few things about this listing that are alarming besides:  The photos provided are not of the same bag; one has plastic around the straps and the other doesn't.


she has added a photo of the authenticity bag. she also has another bottega on sale


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> she has added a photo of the authenticity bag. she also has another bottega on sale



Authentic.  Thanks for getting the info we need.  Refer to the first post in this thread for what we need for future requests.


----------



## tenderandy

Please can I get an authenticity check on this belt?  Thanks in advance


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: campana
Seller: fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-nero-black-122585
Note: I bought this bag and want to double check. The ring connectors on the strap look different. What year do you think this is? Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

tenderandy said:


> Please can I get an authenticity check on this belt?  Thanks in advance



I think it is authentic. You should take note that the buckle is really chipped up.


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: campana
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-nero-black-122585
> Note: I bought this bag and want to double check. The ring connectors on the strap look different. What year do you think this is? Thanks!



IMO this is authentic. It is pretty beat up


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hello experts, can you please authenticate this bag for me please and thank you =).

Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Handbag Large Hobo Signal Blue **BEAUTIFUL**
Item Number: 291751600369
Seller: 4purse
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29175160036...11473&ext=27979&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext,bu=bu


----------



## V0N1B2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hello experts, can you please authenticate this bag for me please and thank you =).
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Handbag Large Hobo Signal Blue **BEAUTIFUL**
> Item Number: 291751600369
> Seller: 4purse
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29175160036...11473&ext=27979&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext,bu=bu


The Signal Blue Large Veneta is authentic, IMO 
Fabulous colour, btw.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Thank you so very much &#128515;


----------



## zooba

Can somebody take a look at this bag?  Grateful for your help. Thanks in advancce

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Campana Bag
Item Number: 152079128040
Seller: Monica5302
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...128040?hash=item23689f55e8:g:oIMAAOSwiYFXIRhy


----------



## V0N1B2

zooba said:


> Can somebody take a look at this bag?  Grateful for your help. Thanks in advancce
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Campana Bag
> Item Number: 152079128040
> Seller: Monica5302
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...128040?hash=item23689f55e8:g:oIMAAOSwiYFXIRhy


The Medium Catalano Campana is authentic, IMO 
Be sure to ask the seller which photo best represents the colour, if you are interested in bidding.  The photos make it look kind of like (Hermes) Gold - or at least my monitor does.  It is orange, although not a super bright orange.  
There is a pic of this bag in the colour reference library.


----------



## zooba

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Catalano Campana is authentic, IMO
> Be sure to ask the seller which photo best represents the colour, if you are interested in bidding.  The photos make it look kind of like (Hermes) Gold - or at least my monitor does.  It is orange, although not a super bright orange.
> There is a pic of this bag in the colour reference library.



Thank you!


----------



## pbkey

Please help to authenticate this bag

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Grey Hobo
Item Number: NA
Seller: lassen
Link: NA

It looks like an authentic ferro new pyramid bag. Will be really happy if so  Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

Authentic
The lining has some stains but the bag is from 2008
It is Ferro in Nappa Umbria
If you didn't buy it yet good luck


----------



## pbkey

Thank you so much!


----------



## Mozhy

Hello, please help me authenticate this bag

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Baseball Hobo
Item Number: NA
Seller: Trendlee
Link: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-baseball-hobo-leather-with-intrecciato-detail-medi-i-243690-s-2887.html

I think this is the baseball hobo in deerskin but not sure about that. Really appreciate!


----------



## V0N1B2

Mozhy said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Baseball Hobo
> Item Number: NA
> Seller: Trendlee
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/bottega-veneta-baseball-hobo-leather-with-intrecciato-detail-medi-i-243690-s-2887.html
> 
> I think this is the baseball hobo in deerskin but not sure about that. Really appreciate!


The Cervo (Baseball) Hobo pictured is authentic. 
The colour is Billiard from Fall/Winter 2010, and has the gorgeous purple lining that was only available for select colours that season. It's yummy


----------



## Mozhy

Many thanks!!!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi experts:

Please help to authenticate this bag. What drawn me was the color but it looked rather beat up from the listing and I wonder if I can send it to the spa to revive it. 
Below is the actual description:
_*Authentic bottega veneta tornabuoni mauve color medium veneta. In very very good condition inside and out no marks or scuffs at all. Comes with duat cover and authenticty cards*/I]

As you can tell, the pictures and her description do not tally &#8230; 

Item name: Bottega Veneta hobo bag
Seller: heljad
Item no: 15368593
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-15368593/

Here are the pics from the tradesy listing

Any input you can give will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you for your time._


----------



## CaviarChanel

..  more pictures

Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-15368593/

Thanks again.


----------



## tagada

Is this authentic?
and what name and year is this?
Saw it and I thought it was cute but I know nothing about BV.


----------



## tagada

argh no pics...


----------



## septembersiren

tagada said:


> Is this authentic?
> and what name and year is this?
> Saw it and I thought it was cute but I know nothing about BV.



Is what authentic? Am I missing something


----------



## tagada

septembersiren said:


> Is what authentic? Am I missing something


first post so the pics did not load, see my post right after. Thank you.
I hope someone can help me.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi can you help me authenticate please
Name authentic bv messenger style weave bah
Number 231938634021
Seller decotonto
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...634021?hash=item36009eb125:g:rYsAAOSw~oFXMGWK

Thanks


----------



## indiaink

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi experts:
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag. What drawn me was the color but it looked rather beat up from the listing and I wonder if I can send it to the spa to revive it.
> Below is the actual description:
> _*Authentic bottega veneta tornabuoni mauve color medium veneta. In very very good condition inside and out no marks or scuffs at all. Comes with duat cover and authenticty cards*/I]
> 
> As you can tell, the pictures and her description do not tally &#8230;
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta hobo bag
> Seller: heljad
> Item no: 15368593
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-15368593/
> 
> Here are the pics from the tradesy listing
> 
> Any input you can give will be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you for your time._


_



CaviarChanel said:



			..  more pictures

Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-15368593/

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...


This authentic, in the color "Grape". The photo of it under her arm has the best color - I think the other pics are washed out from the flash of the camera.  It looks fine to me, with maybe some discoloration around the zipper area and the 'tournaboni' weave. I'm sure BV could do a spa on this._


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate please
> Name authentic bv messenger style weave bah
> Number 231938634021
> Seller decotonto
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...634021?hash=item36009eb125:g:rYsAAOSw~oFXMGWK
> 
> Thanks



Authentic; usually this comes with a mirror, so might ask seller about it. However, I bought a Pillow once that did not come with a mirror, so that certainly isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

indiaink said:


> Authentic; usually this comes with a mirror, so might ask seller about it. However, I bought a Pillow once that did not come with a mirror, so that certainly isn't a deal breaker.


Ah yes I will ask. Is this the big size? Many thanks


----------



## CaviarChanel

indiaink said:


> This authentic, in the color "Grape". The photo of it under her arm has the best color - I think the other pics are washed out from the flash of the camera.  It looks fine to me, with maybe some discoloration around the zipper area and the 'tournaboni' weave. I'm sure BV could do a spa on this.


Hi indiaink - WOW thanks!  Very interesting, so the real color is not pink as in the first few pcs but the last with the seller carrying it.  Appreciate your time to look at my request.  Cheers!


----------



## indiaink

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi can you help me authenticate please
> Name authentic bv messenger style weave bah
> Number 231938634021
> Seller decotonto
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...634021?hash=item36009eb125:g:rYsAAOSw~oFXMGWK
> 
> Thanks





moi et mes sacs said:


> Ah yes I will ask. Is this the big size? Many thanks



It looks like the larger Pillow, yes.


----------



## tagada

Trying again. can someone tell me if it is authentic and what name it has.
Thank you 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-black-leather-hobo-handbag-5421be7c2b7b3105620144bd


----------



## indiaink

tagada said:


> Trying again. can someone tell me if it is authentic and what name it has.
> Thank you
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-black-leather-hobo-handbag-5421be7c2b7b3105620144bd



I do apologize, but the photos we need to authenticate are not clear enough; if you won this item, please provide a close-up photo of the heat stamp and the front/back of the white authenticity label.  Or - if you are waiting to buy, see if the seller will provide them.

Many Bottega Veneta bags are not given a 'name'.


----------



## blueiris

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi indiaink - WOW thanks!  Very interesting, so the real color is not pink as in the first few pcs but the last with the seller carrying it.  Appreciate your time to look at my request.  Cheers!




Pardon me for intruding--I'm not indiaink--but I've considered a few pieces in grape.  I would describe it as a lilac-mauve.  My former BV SA told me that it was the analog of that season's "lilac" color (lilac was nappa, but "grape" was shiny goatskin).  I ended up choosing the lilac item, but the grape was very similar in color.

It's been several years since I've seen and handled the grape goatskin piece in person, but my memory of the color is close to the photo showing the zipper pull.  The first few photos look washed out by flash.  The last photo under the arm looks darker and more purple than I remember.  For what it's worth, anyway....  The item does seem to have some wear, but I can't tell if there is discoloration, or if bad lighting in the photos is responsible for the darker areas.


----------



## CaviarChanel

blueiris said:


> Pardon me for intruding--I'm not indiaink--but I've considered a few pieces in grape.  I would describe it as a lilac-mauve.  My former BV SA told me that it was the analog of that season's "lilac" color (lilac was nappa, but "grape" was shiny goatskin).  I ended up choosing the lilac item, but the grape was very similar in color.
> 
> It's been several years since I've seen and handled the grape goatskin piece in person, but my memory of the color is close to the photo showing the zipper pull.  The first few photos look washed out by flash.  The last photo under the arm looks darker and more purple than I remember.  For what it's worth, anyway....  The item does seem to have some wear, but I can't tell if there is discoloration, or if bad lighting in the photos is responsible for the darker areas.


Sure, not a problem at all.  That's what this purse forum is for    Thanks for the caution and I will message the seller again for more details.


----------



## tagada

indiaink said:


> I do apologize, but the photos we need to authenticate are not clear enough; if you won this item, please provide a close-up photo of the heat stamp and the front/back of the white authenticity label.  Or - if you are waiting to buy, see if the seller will provide them.
> 
> Many Bottega Veneta bags are not given a 'name'.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> OK is this good enough?
> Thank you


----------



## indiaink

tagada said:


> indiaink said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do apologize, but the photos we need to authenticate are not clear enough; if you won this item, please *provide a close-up photo of the heat stamp and the front/back of the white authenticity label.*  Or - if you are waiting to buy, see if the seller will provide them.
> 
> Many Bottega Veneta bags are not given a 'name'.[/QUOTE
> 
> OK is this good enough?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


----------



## tagada

indiaink said:


> I do apologize, but the photos we need to authenticate are not clear enough; if you won this item, please provide a close-up photo of the heat stamp and the front/back of the white authenticity label.  Or - if you are waiting to buy, see if the seller will provide them.
> 
> Many Bottega Veneta bags are not given a 'name'.





indiaink said:


> tagada said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is better. My first posts on PF and I cannot figure out out to do it on my phone.
Click to expand...


----------



## tagada

By the way, thank you very much Indiaink for your patience and time spend with me.
I bought the bag but I want to know if is it real and worth to keep (although I have another problem with it , the smell; and yes I can return it).


----------



## indiaink

tagada said:


> indiaink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is better. My first posts on PF and I cannot figure out out to do it on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tagada said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thank you very much Indiaink for your patience and time spend with me.
> I bought the bag but I want to know if is it real and worth to keep (although I have another problem with it , the smell; and yes I can return it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This appears authentic, but I'd like to see the back of the white tag, please. What does it smell like?
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## tagada

indiaink said:


> tagada said:
> 
> 
> 
> This appears authentic, but I'd like to see the back of the white tag, please. What does it smell like?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here.
> It smells of cigarette smoke.
> How easy or difficult is it to get out?
Click to expand...


----------



## indiaink

tagada said:


> indiaink said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here.
> It smells of cigarette smoke.
> How easy or difficult is it to get out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is authentic.
> 
> Cigarette smoke is very very hard to remove.  The smell is from the nicotine which is a tar-based substance and it's permeated the leather.  There are many ideas for 'removing' the smell, but I am not aware of any that have actually worked outside of washing the bag, and you certainly wouldn't want to do that with a BV.
Click to expand...


----------



## tagada

indiaink said:


> tagada said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is authentic.
> 
> Cigarette smoke is very very hard to remove.  The smell is from the nicotine which is a tar-based substance and it's permeated the leather.  There are many ideas for 'removing' the smell, but I am not aware of any that have actually worked outside of washing the bag, and you certainly wouldn't want to do that with a BV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh darn it. I got it for cheap $200 and it is in pretty good conditon but the smell.
> I can return it so, off it goes unless I find great tips that work on PF. Thank you so much
Click to expand...


----------



## septembersiren

Try baking soda or return it


----------



## sweetfind

Item Name: BV Rete Tote
Listing number: --
Seller name or ID: A Second Chance
Working Link: https://www.asecondchanceresale.com...-woven-leather-large-intrecciato-bag-ghw.html
Comments: Is this authentic? Should I worry? Thank you for your help!


----------



## indiaink

sweetfind said:


> Item Name: BV Rete Tote
> Listing number: --
> Seller name or ID: A Second Chance
> Working Link: https://www.asecondchanceresale.com...-woven-leather-large-intrecciato-bag-ghw.html
> Comments: Is this authentic? Should I worry? Thank you for your help!



Authentic.


----------



## sweetfind

Thank you, indiaink!!


----------



## LindaFa

Item Name: VENETA Black Leather Intreciato Butterfly Accent Tote Handbag EVHB

Listing number: this is the certificato di originalita number 195420-VFHH0-1000-EPEV-2007-5647-A

Seller name or ID: http://www.ebay.com/usr/linda*s***stuff?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...114319?hash=item488ca2a3cf:g:mBYAAOSwhcJWFqkf

Comments: hi, I'm also new here.  Would love to know if this bag is authentic before I buy it.  Also, would live to hear from you experts if this model is too dated. Many thanks!


----------



## indiaink

LindaFa said:


> Item Name: VENETA Black Leather Intreciato Butterfly Accent Tote Handbag EVHB
> 
> Listing number: this is the certificato di originalita number 195420-VFHH0-1000-EPEV-2007-5647-A
> 
> Seller name or ID: http://www.ebay.com/usr/linda*s***stuff?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...114319?hash=item488ca2a3cf:g:mBYAAOSwhcJWFqkf
> 
> Comments: hi, I'm also new here.  Would love to know if this bag is authentic before I buy it.  Also, would live to hear from you experts if this model is too dated. Many thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

LindaFa said:


> Item Name: VENETA Black Leather Intreciato Butterfly Accent Tote Handbag EVHB
> 
> 
> 
> Listing number: this is the certificato di originalita number 195420-VFHH0-1000-EPEV-2007-5647-A
> 
> 
> 
> Seller name or ID: http://www.ebay.com/usr/linda*s***stuff?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> 
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...114319?hash=item488ca2a3cf:g:mBYAAOSwhcJWFqkf
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: hi, I'm also new here.  Would love to know if this bag is authentic before I buy it.  Also, would live to hear from you experts if this model is too dated. Many thanks!




Hi and welcome. I had this bag for a while and I don't think it's dated. It's really cute and the butterflies are subtle. I eventually sold it because it was like a bottomless pit. But that was before I discovered SLGs. Good luck!


----------



## Irenetee

Would highly appreciate someone help on this listing : 

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTH-Bot...233190?hash=item43edd90b26:g:7UIAAOSw~oFXJm-q

Is it authentic ? Is it a goos buy ?


----------



## Irenetee

Please kindly advice on the authenticity of the following listing : 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...082732?hash=item2818484aac:g:DpcAAOSw8vZXNrWZ

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/291765910221?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much


----------



## Mousse

Irenetee said:


> Would highly appreciate someone help on this listing :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/AUTH-Bot...233190?hash=item43edd90b26:g:7UIAAOSw~oFXJm-q
> 
> 
> 
> Is it authentic ? Is it a goos buy ?




Please post photos showing the interior of the bag including:
-pocket details
-zipper details
-BV tag (front and back). The tag might be inside the pocket right under the zipper. This is typical of Vintage bags.


----------



## Mousse

Irenetee said:


> Please kindly advice on the authenticity of the following listing :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...082732?hash=item2818484aac:g:DpcAAOSw8vZXNrWZ
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/291765910221?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much




The first link doesn't work. The heat stamp on the second bag looks off to me. Please post a photo of the BV tag.


----------



## septembersiren

Irenetee said:


> Please kindly advice on the authenticity of the following listing :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...082732?hash=item2818484aac:g:DpcAAOSw8vZXNrWZ
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/291765910221?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much



IMO the black bag is not real BV
the 2nd bag is lacking pictures of the white tag


----------



## V0N1B2

Irenetee said:


> Please kindly advice on the authenticity of the following listing :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...082732?hash=item2818484aac:g:DpcAAOSw8vZXNrWZ
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/291765910221?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much


Both bags are fake


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hello experts, can you please take a look at this. I don't think the seller has a very good camera so I hope these photos are good enough. Thanks!

Item name: Bottega Veneta Black Knot Clutch Org $1750
Item number: 182132944562
Seller: tenis*cat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182132944562?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hello experts, can you please take a look at this. I don't think the seller has a very good camera so I hope these photos are good enough. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Black Knot Clutch Org $1750
> Item number: 182132944562
> Seller: tenis*cat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182132944562?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I generally don't like to authenticate Knots, but I see a couple of things I don't care for with this one. 
You might want to consult a paid authentication service. They will require a better photo of both the knot and the imprint on the ends of the knot clasp. 
If it were me, I would pass on this one.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

V0N1B2 said:


> I generally don't like to authenticate Knots, but I see a couple of things I don't care for with this one.
> You might want to consult a paid authentication service. They will require a better photo of both the knot and the imprint on the ends of the knot clasp.
> If it were me, I would pass on this one.



Thank you V0N! I will follow your advice and pass &#128515;. Appreciate your time as always.


----------



## blueiris

yoyotomatoe said:


> Thank you V0N! I will follow your advice and pass [emoji2]. Appreciate your time as always.




Just in case you find yourself continuing to be tempted and wondering about it, for what it's worth, I agree that a few details look off to me (based on the Knots that I own, anyway).


----------



## yoyotomatoe

blueiris said:


> Just in case you find yourself continuing to be tempted and wondering about it, for what it's worth, I agree that a few details look off to me (based on the Knots that I own, anyway).



Thanks blue for your opinion as well. Coming from 2 BV collectors/experts I will definitely pass


----------



## jburgh

Regarding the authentication of Knots...these are getting harder and harder to authenticate comfortably. Unless there is something glaringly wrong, I think you run a higher chance of unknowingly thinking a fake is authentic.  Some of the faked hardware is getting really professional looking.  This is unfortunate, so please be careful.  Sometimes it is better to save up and get a current color from the boutique.


----------



## Xuelin

Dear ladies
can you pls help me authenticate this bag
item name: Auth. BOTTEGA VENETA Brick Double Handle Intrecciato MSRP $3300 plus tax 				 		 	 Item number: 172193050722
 Seller: keikei60
LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172193050722

Thanks a lot!!
Xuelin


----------



## Xuelin

And from the same seller please
Item name:Bottega Veneta Large Intrecciato Nappa Leather Hobo - Navy
item number: 172197899979
seller: keikei60
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...899979?hash=item2817cb6ecb:g:OzwAAOSw0OJXLnCF

Thanks a lot!!

xuelin


----------



## indiaink

Xuelin said:


> Dear ladies
> can you pls help me authenticate this bag
> item name: Auth. BOTTEGA VENETA Brick Double Handle Intrecciato MSRP $3300 plus tax 				 		 	 Item number: 172193050722
> Seller: keikei60
> LInk: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172193050722
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> Xuelin





Xuelin said:


> And from the same seller please
> Item name:Bottega Veneta Large Intrecciato Nappa Leather Hobo - Navy
> item number: 172197899979
> seller: keikei60
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...899979?hash=item2817cb6ecb:g:OzwAAOSw0OJXLnCF
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> xuelin



The first is definitely authentic; the second:  We need to see the back side of the white authenticity label and a clearer photo of the heat stamp, but it looks good for what we've got. Nothing definite on this one until we get those photos.  Thanks!


----------



## Xuelin

indiaink said:


> The first is definitely authentic; the second:  We need to see the back side of the white authenticity label and a clearer photo of the heat stamp, but it looks good for what we've got. Nothing definite on this one until we get those photos.  Thanks!


Thank you love!! now going to make the payment for my first BV bag


----------



## septembersiren

I am in agreement about not authenticating knot bags. It is just too hard to tell from a picture. I do realize that authenticators are not libel, but BV bags are costly and it would be a shame for someone to be duped because lets face it, it is only a picture


----------



## katattackkkk

Hi All!  This is my first time coming to the all-knowing purse experts for help - I picked up this BV wallet at an estate sale today (for a song), and was hoping to authenticate.  The leather is incredible quality, and all the finishings are quality - the only thing that gives me pause is the zipper.  While 'quality' (clearly built to last), it just seems a little cheap design wise.  Did I luck into a great find or is this just an excellent fake?

Thank you!


----------



## katattackkkk

katattackkkk said:


> Hi All!  This is my first time coming to the all-knowing purse experts for help - I picked up this BV wallet at an estate sale today (for a song), and was hoping to authenticate.  The leather is incredible quality, and all the finishings are quality - the only thing that gives me pause is the zipper.  While 'quality' (clearly built to last), it just seems a little cheap design wise.  Did I luck into a great find or is this just an excellent fake?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362628
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362629




Continuation with more photos


----------



## septembersiren

katattackkkk said:


> Continuation with more photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362636
> View attachment 3362637
> View attachment 3362638



Please look in the zipper compartment for a white or brown tag. Kindly post pics of both sides of the tag.


----------



## katattackkkk

septembersiren said:


> Please look in the zipper compartment for a white or brown tag. Kindly post pics of both sides of the tag.




Just checked and there's no tag. Guess that is our answer! Thank you for your help


----------



## septembersiren

katattackkkk said:


> Just checked and there's no tag. Guess that is our answer! Thank you for your help



Look in the credit card slots. They hide the little devils


----------



## katattackkkk

septembersiren said:


> Look in the credit card slots. They hide the little devils




Okay so in the second from the top credit card slot on the right hand side there is evidence that there was a tag sewn in there at one point, but it's no longer there  I've attached a photo, if it helps. I originally thought it might be 'debris' but it's fairly clearly not.


----------



## septembersiren

katattackkkk said:


> Okay so in the second from the top credit card slot on the right hand side there is evidence that there was a tag sewn in there at one point, but it's no longer there  I've attached a photo, if it helps. I originally thought it might be 'debris' but it's fairly clearly not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362812
> View attachment 3362815



Well everything on this wallet looks good but I can't authenticate it.
It is a beautiful wallet, enjoy it. No one will know but you that it is/isn't authentic


----------



## katattackkkk

septembersiren said:


> Well everything on this wallet looks good but I can't authenticate it.
> It is a beautiful wallet, enjoy it. No one will know but you that it is/isn't authentic




Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it! If it was authentic, do you know off hand what style it would be? It kind of reminds me of an old school Continental.

Thank you!!!


----------



## septembersiren

katattackkkk said:


> Thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it! If it was authentic, do you know off hand what style it would be? It kind of reminds me of an old school Continental.
> 
> Thank you!!!



It is a continental wallet. I do believe BV makes this in 2 sizes. I think this is the larger size


----------



## katattackkkk

septembersiren said:


> It is a continental wallet. I do believe BV makes this in 2 sizes. I think this is the larger size




Awesome - thank you so much!!


----------



## pbkey

can you please help me authenticate this bag
item name: Bottega Veneta Ferro Iron Sloane Hobo Bag Intrecciato
Item number: 252388193515
Seller: hamlon
LInk: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/252388193515

Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

pbkey said:


> can you please help me authenticate this bag
> item name: Bottega Veneta Ferro Iron Sloane Hobo Bag Intrecciato
> Item number: 252388193515
> Seller: hamlon
> LInk: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/252388193515
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic; contributing member to tPF.


----------



## pbkey

Thank you! I just bought the bag


----------



## GoStanford

Appreciate your help with this one, and thanks in advance!

Item name:  Bella bag in Fraise ["Nappa shoulder bag Fraise Red Hobo"]
Item number: eBay 182120430843
Seller: thedenimcorner
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-2...430843?hash=item2a67393cfb:g:j0AAAOSwTapV6ILD


----------



## GoStanford

Also thanks in advance on this one.  The seller has a very wide variety of bags, mostly non-BV.  I'm a bit concerned as to authenticity only because I've never seen this one before, but I am not experienced with BV bags.

Item name: Maxi Cervo Leather Shoulder Bag Tote Purse, Purple
Number: 141984357400
Seller ID: fengj3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...357400?hash=item210eed5c18:g:GUwAAOSw7ThUd19g


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

GoStanford said:


> Also thanks in advance on this one.  The seller has a very wide variety of bags, mostly non-BV.  I'm a bit concerned as to authenticity only because I've never seen this one before, but I am not experienced with BV bags.
> 
> Item name: Maxi Cervo Leather Shoulder Bag Tote Purse, Purple
> Number: 141984357400
> Seller ID: fengj3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...357400?hash=item210eed5c18:g:GUwAAOSw7ThUd19g




I have tried this style on at the outlet. The rolled strap is not comfortable and the tassels get in the way when taking things in/out of the bag (picture 5). The leather is really nice though.


----------



## GoStanford

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have tried this style on at the outlet. The rolled strap is not comfortable and the tassels get in the way when taking things in/out of the bag (picture 5). The leather is really nice though.


Thank you for the quick response!  I found a couple of these on eBay, one in Nero and one in Quetsche, and I was wondering if they were at the outlets - interesting design.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Appreciate your help with this one, and thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name:  Bella bag in Fraise ["Nappa shoulder bag Fraise Red Hobo"]
> Item number: eBay 182120430843
> Seller: thedenimcorner
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-2...430843?hash=item2a67393cfb:g:j0AAAOSwTapV6ILD


The bag in the listing is authentic, IMO. 
I preferred the "Bella" with the tonal (covered) strap rings and was sad when they changed them.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Also thanks in advance on this one.  The seller has a very wide variety of bags, mostly non-BV.  I'm a bit concerned as to authenticity only because I've never seen this one before, but I am not experienced with BV bags.
> 
> Item name: Maxi Cervo Leather Shoulder Bag Tote Purse, Purple
> Number: 141984357400
> Seller ID: fengj3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...357400?hash=item210eed5c18:g:GUwAAOSw7ThUd19g


Also authentic, IMO. 
Quetsche... Mmmmmm


----------



## sbihi

Hello,

May you kindly authenticate this bag?

Thank you!

Item name: AUTHENTIC Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Atlantic Blue "Pillow" Bag SRP $1500 USD
Item number: 172210387141
Seller: accessoire09
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-Bo...387141?hash=item281889f8c5:g:9hUAAOSw41xXO2tO


----------



## septembersiren

sbihi said:


> Hello,
> 
> May you kindly authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Atlantic Blue "Pillow" Bag SRP $1500 USD
> Item number: 172210387141
> Seller: accessoire09
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-Bo...387141?hash=item281889f8c5:g:9hUAAOSw41xXO2tO



Authentic&#128144;
Very pretty


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

GoStanford said:


> Thank you for the quick response!  I found a couple of these on eBay, one in Nero and one in Quetsche, and I was wondering if they were at the outlets - interesting design.




I believe I have seen one at NM or Saks long time ago so it's probably not one of those made exclusively for outlets. Nice cervo leather just like the baseball hobo but the design doesn't make it easy to use.


----------



## vastrianta

please help me authenticate this bag

title: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Cabas MM Tote Bag Large Handbag Calfskin Leather Black

seller:brandoff
item number: 272250007333
link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272250007333?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> title: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Cabas MM Tote Bag Large Handbag Calfskin Leather Black
> 
> seller:brandoff
> item number: 272250007333
> link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272250007333?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



We need readable photos of the the white authenticity tag inside the bag and the metal plate on the pouch to confirm authenticity. Having said that, I know Japan has very very strict rules in place for their sellers, so I would say this is most likely authentic, but if you can, get better photos from the seller.  Right now, though, everything looks good and in the proper places.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi experts. Could you kindly authenticate this. Thanks! 

Item name: $2550 NEW BOTTEGA VENETA LARGE PINK ROSA SHOCK LEATHER HOBO HANDBAG - SOLD OUT!
Item number: 322120141773
Seller: fashion.516
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2550-NEW-BO...141773?hash=item4affdb4bcd:g:QK4AAOSw60lXMUA6


----------



## indiaink

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi experts. Could you kindly authenticate this. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: $2550 NEW BOTTEGA VENETA LARGE PINK ROSA SHOCK LEATHER HOBO HANDBAG - SOLD OUT!
> Item number: 322120141773
> Seller: fashion.516
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2550-NEW-BO...141773?hash=item4affdb4bcd:g:QK4AAOSw60lXMUA6


Authentic.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you &#128536;


----------



## sbihi

septembersiren said:


> Authentic&#128144;
> Very pretty



Thank you for your help.  I didn't win the auction.  This is such a beautiful and practical bag, I'll just have to keep searching!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Good afternoon. Please authenticate. 

Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Editi...at-Tote-Bag-/252403986118?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Item name. Limited Edition Bottega Veneta Large Cabat Tote Bag

Item 252403986118

Seller. Jemznjewels

Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

Buckeyemommy said:


> Good afternoon. Please authenticate.
> 
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Editi...at-Tote-Bag-/252403986118?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Item name. Limited Edition Bottega Veneta Large Cabat Tote Bag
> 
> Item 252403986118
> 
> Seller. Jemznjewels
> 
> Thank you!



Can you plz ask for pic of white tag
This cabat is pied de poule


----------



## grietje

Buckeyemommy said:


> Good afternoon. Please authenticate.
> 
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Editi...at-Tote-Bag-/252403986118?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Item name. Limited Edition Bottega Veneta Large Cabat Tote Bag
> 
> Item 252403986118
> 
> Seller. Jemznjewels
> 
> Thank you!



Ask for the white serial tag. It should be sewn into the base of the bag or on some models it was sewn into the pouch. This will help confirm size and style.

FYI, the large Cabat is quite large.  I think it's even bigger than the large Rete tote. Even at my height, I found too large for a daily use tote. Be sure you're cool with the size.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

septembersiren said:


> Can you plz ask for pic of white tag
> This cabat is pied de poule







grietje said:


> Ask for the white serial tag. It should be sewn into the base of the bag or on some models it was sewn into the pouch. This will help confirm size and style.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, the large Cabat is quite large.  I think it's even bigger than the large Rete tote. Even at my height, I found too large for a daily use tote. Be sure you're cool with the size.




Thanks for the quick response ladies. It is gorgeous but I think you are right, large is too large. Will keep searching for the right medium.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

See my HG moon cabat on eBay but price is too steep for me.


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your help with this:

Name:  Vigeo Large Smooth Leather Hobo:
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...401562?hash=item4b0077d91a:g:6XEAAOSw6btXTQfO
Item number: 322130401562
Seller:  Nekolassa

I have purchased Coach items before from Nekolassa and occasionally she has some BV as well.  I've never seen this type of leather in the BV forum pictures.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help with this:
> 
> Name:  Vigeo Large Smooth Leather Hobo:
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...401562?hash=item4b0077d91a:g:6XEAAOSw6btXTQfO
> Item number: 322130401562
> Seller:  Nekolassa
> 
> I have purchased Coach items before from Nekolassa and occasionally she has some BV as well.  I've never seen this type of leather in the BV forum pictures.



Authentic
It is called a Catalano Campagna


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help with this:
> 
> Name:  Vigeo Large Smooth Leather Hobo:
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...401562?hash=item4b0077d91a:g:6XEAAOSw6btXTQfO
> Item number: 322130401562
> Seller:  Nekolassa
> 
> I have purchased Coach items before from Nekolassa and occasionally she has some BV as well.  I've never seen this type of leather in the BV forum pictures.


I don't know that it had a name, the leather is Vachette Plonge.  It is calf leather immersed (plunged) in water.  There was another version of this bag, also done in the same leather, in a two handled tote version. 
The colour is Matita.
If you do a search in the forum of Vachette Plonge, you will find a photo of this bag.


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> See my HG moon cabat on eBay but price is too steep for me.


Do you think maybe that moon is the one we were both watching and finally sold for $3K and is now marked up? I'm no longer looking for one but I hope you find yours....


----------



## St.Germain

Hello,

I'm completely new to Bottega Veneta and would love some help on authentication and pre-owned pricing. There is a large veneta hobo on fashionphile that I'm interested in but it has a faint but visible stain/ mark on the leather (please see the photo to the right of mannequin modelling pic).

Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-veneta-hobo-lotus-122906

Is it worth $896 for the condition? I'm from Australia so with landed costs it will be close to $1550 Aud. The exact style and size brand new from $3300-3700 depending on the online retailer.

Many thanks!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

diane278 said:


> Do you think maybe that moon is the one we were both watching and finally sold for $3K and is now marked up? I'm no longer looking for one but I hope you find yours....




You know, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## septembersiren

St.Germain said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm completely new to Bottega Veneta and would love some help on authentication and pre-owned pricing. There is a large veneta hobo on fashionphile that I'm interested in but it has a faint but visible stain/ mark on the leather (please see the photo to the right of mannequin modelling pic).
> 
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-veneta-hobo-lotus-122906
> 
> Is it worth $896 for the condition? I'm from Australia so with landed costs it will be close to $1550 Aud. The exact style and size brand new from $3300-3700 depending on the online retailer.
> 
> Many thanks!



Authentic


----------



## St.Germain

septembersiren said:


> Authentic



Thank you for the swift reply! I appreciate the help.


----------



## GoStanford

What's the name of the lovely treatment on this bag?  I appreciate your help.

Item name: Botten Veneta Woven Leather Handbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...903847?hash=item3d1c209aa7:g:A7wAAOxyoMxSH4rs
Seller: so*perfect
Item number: 262464903847


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> What's the name of the lovely treatment on this bag?  I appreciate your help.
> 
> Item name: Botten Veneta Woven Leather Handbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Bottega...903847?hash=item3d1c209aa7:g:A7wAAOxyoMxSH4rs
> Seller: so*perfect
> Item number: 262464903847


Ar you looking for an authentication or an ID?
The "Identify This BV" thread is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-115185.html
The treatment is Effiloche from Spring/Summer 2011 and the colour, I believe, is Milk.
The listing is missing the required photos for authentication


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Ar you looking for an authentication or an ID?
> The "Identify This BV" thread is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-115185.html
> The treatment is Effiloche from Spring/Summer 2011 and the colour, I believe, is Milk.
> The listing is missing the required photos for authentication



Yikes!  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## fuzzypill

Hi there, would appreciate some help with authenticating this one. I don't ever remember seeing a price tag on BV bags so it seems suspicious. Thanks much!!

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Large Veneta 367639v0016 Hobo Bag
Listing number: Item #: 9595819
Seller name or ID: TrendyWest
Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-new-sand-9595819/?tref=category


----------



## V0N1B2

fuzzypill said:


> Hi there, would appreciate some help with authenticating this one. I don't ever remember seeing a price tag on BV bags so it seems suspicious. Thanks much!!
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Large Veneta 367639v0016 Hobo Bag
> Listing number: Item #: 9595819
> Seller name or ID: TrendyWest
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-new-sand-9595819/?tref=category


It's an authentic Large Veneta in New Sand, IMO. 
The price tag inside is not unusual.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Hi ladies. I purchased this Veneta, had it authenticated by you lovely ladies before I purchased it. The bag has arrived and the serial code on the tag to this bag is different from the one the seller had listed. Now I'm concerned she switched the bag. I have no problems keeping this one as long as it is still authentic. Can one of you kindly take a look. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi ladies. I purchased this Veneta, had it authenticated by you lovely ladies before I purchased it. The bag has arrived and the serial code on the tag to this bag is different from the one the seller had listed. Now I'm concerned she switched the bag. I have no problems keeping this one as long as it is still authentic. Can one of you kindly take a look. Thank you!
> View attachment 3373317
> 
> View attachment 3373316
> View attachment 3373310
> View attachment 3373311
> View attachment 3373312
> View attachment 3373313
> View attachment 3373314
> View attachment 3373315


I wasn't able to find an authentication for this (Sunset?) Veneta in this thread.
Nothing is setting off alarm bells for me, though.  Do you have a link to the original listing?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

V0N1B2 said:


> I wasn't able to find an authentication for this (Sunset?) Veneta in this thread.
> Nothing is setting off alarm bells for me, though.  Do you have a link to the original listing?



Here it is V0N thanks! She called it Safran. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191882047696?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## V0N1B2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Here it is V0N thanks! She called it Safran.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191882047696?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


No, it's not the same bag.  This seller seems to have a lot of NWT inventory, so it's possible she had two of the same bag, I suppose.  Although I checked the completed listings and didn't see a second one.
I don't know what season Saffran is from offhand. You could post pics of the backside of both zippers to be sure, but if in doubt return it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

V0N1B2 said:


> No, it's not the same bag.  This seller seems to have a lot of NWT inventory, so it's possible she had two of the same bag, I suppose.  Although I checked the completed listings and didn't see a second one.
> I don't know what season Saffran is from offhand. You could post pics of the backside of both zippers to be sure, but if in doubt return it.



Thanks V0N! I appreciate you checking. 
I do love the bag so I will post pics of the backside of the zippers when I get home. And if you ladies think that looks good I am more then happy to keep it. It feels like BV leather and suede to me so I just want the thumbs up from the experts &#128536;


----------



## yoyotomatoe

V0N1B2 said:


> No, it's not the same bag.  This seller seems to have a lot of NWT inventory, so it's possible she had two of the same bag, I suppose.  Although I checked the completed listings and didn't see a second one.
> 
> I don't know what season Saffran is from offhand. You could post pics of the backside of both zippers to be sure, but if in doubt return it.





Hi V0N here are the backs of the zipper. Thanks [emoji6]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Interior pocket zipper pull


----------



## V0N1B2

yoyotomatoe said:


> Hi V0N here are the backs of the zipper. Thanks [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373605
> 
> 
> Interior pocket zipper pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373606


Thanks for those.  They are consistent with the season of the bag (Fall/Winter 2013)
I can't account for the discrepancy between the authenticity tag in her listing and the one in the bag, but everything checks out as far as I'm concerned. 
If anyone else wants to offer their opinion, it would be welcomed.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for those.  They are consistent with the season of the bag (Fall/Winter 2013)
> I can't account for the discrepancy between the authenticity tag in her listing and the one in the bag, but everything checks out as far as I'm concerned.
> If anyone else wants to offer their opinion, it would be welcomed.



Thank you so much Hun! In that case she is a keeper . Appreciate your help always


----------



## DutchGirl007

Hello this is my first request to authenticate, sorry if it is wrong.  The how to is overwhelming to understand.  Thanks in advance.

Item Name: RARE BOTTEGA VENETA Large Clutch Makeup Cosmetic Case Brown
Listing number:331866525878
Seller name or ID:loyally 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331866525878?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I think this might be fake, because the seam on the bottom?

Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Hello this is my first request to authenticate, sorry if it is wrong.  The how to is overwhelming to understand.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: RARE BOTTEGA VENETA Large Clutch Makeup Cosmetic Case Brown
> Listing number:331866525878
> Seller name or ID:loyally
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331866525878?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I think this might be fake, because the seam on the bottom?
> 
> Thank you so much!


You did it perfectly. 
Although it would be nice to see a photo of the interior Bottega Veneta heatstamp/patch, the cosmetic case looks authentic to me.  If the seller provided that I could be 100% sure instead of 95% sure. 
These items have a seam on the bottom.
The colour is Ebano.  Veel geluk!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Thank you!!!   ik voel me zonder binnen het een go is! [emoji3]


----------



## Irenetee

Would appreciate someone to help on the following listing. , is of authentic ? Is if a very old design ? Anyone have any idea what is the model number or name ? 

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Leather-Bag-/231957893081


----------



## indiaink

Irenetee said:


> Would appreciate someone to help on the following listing. , is of authentic ? Is if a very old design ? Anyone have any idea what is the model number or name ?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Leather-Bag-/231957893081



The listing for this item has ended - but please refer to the first post in this thread for what we need for authentication in the future. Thank you.


----------



## khriseeee

Item: Pillow Bag
Seller ID: Ann
Link: https://m.olx.ph/ad/109208523/bottega-veneta-crossbody-bag/328550d1da

I requested additional photos from seller


----------



## indiaink

khriseeee said:


> Item: Pillow Bag
> Seller ID: Ann
> Link: https://m.olx.ph/ad/109208523/bottega-veneta-crossbody-bag/328550d1da
> 
> I requested additional photos from seller
> 
> View attachment 3375046
> View attachment 3375047
> View attachment 3375048
> View attachment 3375049
> View attachment 3375050
> View attachment 3375051
> View attachment 3375052
> View attachment 3375053



This is authentic.


----------



## khriseeee

indiaink said:


> This is authentic.




Thank you indiaink for your quick response!! [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## St.Germain

Hello,

Could someone kindly authenticate this bag?

Item name: Bottega Veneta Red Leather hobo
Seller: greatestonlydivine
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...227990?hash=item43efa2ba56:g:aqIAAOSwLnBXU7mH

Thank you for your time!


----------



## septembersiren

St.Germain said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone kindly authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Red Leather hobo
> Seller: greatestonlydivine
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...227990?hash=item43efa2ba56:g:aqIAAOSwLnBXU7mH
> 
> Thank you for your time!



Authentic
I think the color is Uluru or it might be pourpre


----------



## indiaink

St.Germain said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone kindly authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Red Leather hobo
> Seller: greatestonlydivine
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...227990?hash=item43efa2ba56:g:aqIAAOSwLnBXU7mH
> 
> Thank you for your time!





septembersiren said:


> Authentic
> I think the color is Uluru or it might be pourpre


It is Pourpre.


----------



## St.Germain

septembersiren said:


> Authentic
> I think the color is Uluru or it might be pourpre





indiaink said:


> It is Pourpre.



Thank you for your help and swift reply september siren. 

Do you ladies think it could be Vermillion?


----------



## septembersiren

St.Germain said:


> Thank you for your help and swift reply september siren.
> 
> Do you ladies think it could be Vermillion?



We think it is poupre


----------



## Irenetee

Someone please help to authenticate this bag, ending soon. Thank you very much

Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11202005...9e87bbae234&bu=43740673863&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


----------



## V0N1B2

Irenetee said:


> Someone please help to authenticate this bag, ending soon. Thank you very much
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11202005...9e87bbae234&bu=43740673863&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu


The seller has taken photos from the BV website of a newer model Veneta, but the actual bag in the photos is not authentic, IMO.


----------



## Irenetee

Kindly authenticate this bag, I have bought it because it listed as "new" , finger crossed that it will be a genuine one .
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...NEW-no-tags-/272246068453?txnId=1660178575017


----------



## indiaink

Irenetee said:


> Kindly authenticate this bag, I have bought it because it listed as "new" , finger crossed that it will be a genuine one .
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...NEW-no-tags-/272246068453?txnId=1660178575017



It appears authentic but would like to see photos of the front and back of the white authenticity tag you'll find in the inside zippered pocket.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> It is Pourpre.



My code list says Vermillion.  Please, those with coded, correct me if wrong.


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> My code list says Vermillion.  Please, those with coded, correct me if wrong.








not sure I am remembering right 
I did not look at the pics again 
but I thought the bag was from 2010 
that was before vermillion 
from the picture I thought it was Uluru 
but I think it is pourpre


----------



## LoveLVuitton86

Hello authenticators!

So you're not going to believe this... But I found this Bottega clutch at a Goodwill store nearby... It was $4... And so I've been questioning its authenticity ever since (who would leave a Bottega at a GW?!?) I haven't been able to find it anywhere online... And my authentication tag seems to be in Italian and unlike any I can find as well.

Even weirder (at least to me)... There seems to be another authentication tag sewn into the pocket... It's completely enclosed and you can't see it unless you press it against the gold silk that lines only the zippered inside pocket.

I'm sorry I don't have the required info here... But I was pretty thorough with my photos... Could someone take a look for me? 

I made a Pinterest board with the photos you should be able to view titled "Bag Ladee":

http://pin.it/Fa_H9vn

Thanks in advance!
xoxo


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> It is Pourpre.





St.Germain said:


> Thank you for your help and swift reply september siren.
> 
> Do you ladies think it could be Vermillion?





septembersiren said:


> We think it is poupre





jburgh said:


> My code list says Vermillion.  Please, those with coded, correct me if wrong.


I was wrong - it is Vermillion. My deepest apologies. I have the master list and looked at the wrong thing, completely.


----------



## diane278

LoveLVuitton86 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> 
> So you're not going to believe this... But I found this Bottega clutch at a Goodwill store nearby... It was $4... And so I've been questioning its authenticity ever since (who would leave a Bottega at a GW?!?) I haven't been able to find it anywhere online... And my authentication tag seems to be in Italian and unlike any I can find as well.
> 
> Even weirder (at least to me)... There seems to be another authentication tag sewn into the pocket... It's completely enclosed and you can't see it unless you press it against the gold silk that lines only the zippered inside pocket.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have the required info here... But I was pretty thorough with my photos... Could someone take a look for me?
> 
> I made a Pinterest board with the photos you should be able to view titled "Bag Ladee":
> 
> http://pin.it/Fa_H9vn
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> xoxo


I don't authenticate, but I will tell you that I have (mistakenly) included designer bags in donations to Salvation Army in the past during closet purges.  I have also seen that label before, the metal BV ID plate and the zipper. Other than having seen those parts previously, I don't know if its authentic or not. Sorry. I'm sure someone here will know.


----------



## Lala-purse

Please authenticate this large Vaneta for me,
Item number: 118889
Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo Tourmaline
Seller : fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-118889


----------



## LoveLVuitton86

Thanks Diane - I appreciate your feedback! I kept looking - and I think this is a vintage clutch - I finally found another bag online with the colored crest tag and they noted this was one of the earlier tags used by Bottega. Not sure if this is correct / but really hoping someone here might be able to provide some clarity for me. If it is vintage - I can see how maybe a family member not familiar with the brand may have gotten rid of it or something similar. Really excited about this find / hope it ends up being authentic!


----------



## septembersiren

Moq87 said:


> Please authenticate this large Vaneta for me,
> Item number: 118889
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo Tourmaline
> Seller : fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-118889


 




sorry your link just took me to the front page of fashionphile 
it could just be me and my lack of computer skills


----------



## indiaink

Moq87 said:


> Please authenticate this large Vaneta for me,
> Item number: 118889
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo Tourmaline
> Seller : fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-118889



Authentic.


----------



## Lala-purse

Never mind, its sold 
Please authenticate this large Vaneta for me,
Item number: 118889
Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo Tourmaline
Seller : fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-118889


----------



## Lala-purse

Thank you but its sold


----------



## Lala-purse

Would you please authenticate this Veneta for me.
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-126324
Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Tourmaline


----------



## indiaink

Moq87 said:


> Would you please authenticate this Veneta for me.
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-126324
> Item: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Tourmaline



Authentic.


----------



## Lala-purse

Many Thanks


----------



## designerdesire

Hi ladies!  Another long break in between purchases, but I have a few weddings to go to. West Hollywood has been in a bit of a malaise what between Orlando and the narrow miss to our own Pride parade yesterday. Needed a bit of a pick me up, so I just bought this. Any thoughts as to its authenticity?

Tom

Item: VG+ GENUINE BOTTEGA VENETA NERO INTRECCIATO VD CASUAL BELT 36" MSRP $580.00

URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151909916459?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: kendall3257 

Item No.: 151909916459

Thanks very much!


----------



## septembersiren

designerdesire said:


> Hi ladies!  Another long break in between purchases, but I have a few weddings to go to. West Hollywood has been in a bit of a malaise what between Orlando and the narrow miss to our own Pride parade yesterday. Needed a bit of a pick me up, so I just bought this. Any thoughts as to its authenticity?
> 
> Tom
> 
> Item: VG+ GENUINE BOTTEGA VENETA NERO INTRECCIATO VD CASUAL BELT 36" MSRP $580.00
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151909916459?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: kendall3257
> 
> Item No.: 151909916459
> 
> Thanks very much!



I believe this to be authentic. It is really in bad condition. Not sure if the fettuce can be repaired


----------



## designerdesire

septembersiren said:


> I believe this to be authentic. It is really in bad condition. Not sure if the fettuce can be repaired



Thanks very much! We'll see; I got it so cheap I'm not expecting much. However, there's a place in Beverly Hills called Arturo's Shoe Fixx that seems to be able to work magic. It's a lot of fun finding things like this and renewing them. He takes returns so if it's beyond Arturo's help, back it will go...

Would any further pictures provided upon receipt of the belt assist in solidifying your impression?


----------



## septembersiren

designerdesire said:


> Thanks very much! We'll see; I got it so cheap I'm not expecting much. However, there's a place in Beverly Hills called Arturo's Shoe Fixx that seems to be able to work magic. It's a lot of fun finding things like this and renewing them. He takes returns so if it's beyond Arturo's help, back it will go...
> 
> Would any further pictures provided upon receipt of the belt assist in solidifying your impression?



No additional pics needed. I think it is authentic. If Arturo can't help you try Modern in NYC. That is where BV sends there repairs. There is an email address floating around here in one of the threads. I heard they don't answer emails so you might want to call.


----------



## Sharon/DFW

Please verify the authenticity of my BV
I am new on this site and this is my first post.
Thank you

NAME: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Top Handle bag or satchel bag
I OWN THIS BAG
COMMENTS: I was told this bag was purchased in Italy in 1983. The bag is soiled and before I have it professionally cleaned by Lovin My Bags I would like to know if is indeed authentic before I spend the time and money.
The interior does not have a pocket and is a dark brown leather or atleast feels like leather.
The two zippered pockets on the outside are lined in a satin type fabric.
The brass label on the inside has the slanted "O" but there is not a tag with information.
I searched throughout and can not find a tag. Not even one that was cut off. The stitching is clean inside and does not show the remnants of a tag. Same for the two pockets.
COLOR: Camel/Tan
DEMENTIONS: Length 13", Strap Drop 10.5", Depth 5", Height 10"

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNnlialNFZjlZS3c
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTQzhpeFJuUFRHTjQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTdXJ3Nm5LLUxwUWc
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNkFEamZBWHlHQTA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTUU4xMW1SNlZyZnc
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTYlRRTDN5LVJobEk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVDBoemhsbG5lN00
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTanJjZzhhSlN4bUk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTem9rQk12ZUw4enc
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNmRnS1BnMUVMelk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNmtfYVgwZHpJclU
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTTWNtYnZoVkRpWTA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTMl9wQ3ZiQ2xiZlk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVDZwUDY4dXlVajQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVnA3NDBSb1ZRbjg
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTLVdlemV0QTdxTXM
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTMHdZSHUxQW90Zk0
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNzlEOEpUbXRWaVU
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTTmx6Q052ZWktSDA
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVHVnWjFycEo5YkU
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTa0JwSTlLaVVqMmM
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTN3lYU2JDa3dpUUU
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTRHhqZUFqcGNMQWc
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTcC05Rm5lM1U3S3c
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNWk2SWNZNUV2b00
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVGxBaFRob0pRUVU
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTZWp5S1JSVHRHaWs
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTR1ZsR1RFVE5FcEk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTU3E5a2ZfTVcxZWc


----------



## indiaink

This is authentic vintage, and the date you were told is correct, approximately.

I would check with Modern Leather in NYC to get a quote for cleaning this lovely vintage piece before you settled on Lovin My Bags.  Modern Leather in NYC is where BV sends items for repair and cleaning.

You can with Google for the contact info or search the BV forum.

Best of luck!



Sharon/DFW said:


> Please verify the authenticity of my BV
> I am new on this site and this is my first post.
> Thank you
> 
> NAME: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Top Handle bag or satchel bag
> I OWN THIS BAG
> COMMENTS: I was told this bag was purchased in Italy in 1983. The bag is soiled and before I have it professionally cleaned by Lovin My Bags I would like to know if is indeed authentic before I spend the time and money.
> The interior does not have a pocket and is a dark brown leather or atleast feels like leather.
> The two zippered pockets on the outside are lined in a satin type fabric.
> The brass label on the inside has the slanted "O" but there is not a tag with information.
> I searched throughout and can not find a tag. Not even one that was cut off. The stitching is clean inside and does not show the remnants of a tag. Same for the two pockets.
> COLOR: Camel/Tan
> DEMENTIONS: Length 13", Strap Drop 10.5", Depth 5", Height 10"
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNnlialNFZjlZS3c
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTQzhpeFJuUFRHTjQ
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTdXJ3Nm5LLUxwUWc
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNkFEamZBWHlHQTA
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTUU4xMW1SNlZyZnc
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTYlRRTDN5LVJobEk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVDBoemhsbG5lN00
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTanJjZzhhSlN4bUk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTem9rQk12ZUw4enc
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNmRnS1BnMUVMelk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNmtfYVgwZHpJclU
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTTWNtYnZoVkRpWTA
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTMl9wQ3ZiQ2xiZlk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVDZwUDY4dXlVajQ
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVnA3NDBSb1ZRbjg
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTLVdlemV0QTdxTXM
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTMHdZSHUxQW90Zk0
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNzlEOEpUbXRWaVU
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTTmx6Q052ZWktSDA
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVHVnWjFycEo5YkU
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTa0JwSTlLaVVqMmM
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTN3lYU2JDa3dpUUU
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTRHhqZUFqcGNMQWc
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTcC05Rm5lM1U3S3c
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTNWk2SWNZNUV2b00
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTVGxBaFRob0pRUVU
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTZWp5S1JSVHRHaWs
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTR1ZsR1RFVE5FcEk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxtEbfF8yAPTU3E5a2ZfTVcxZWc


----------



## Sharon/DFW

India,
Thank you very much. I've used Lovin my Bags before but will look into the other.
Are you familiar with this type of BV bag?


----------



## indiaink

Sharon/DFW said:


> India,
> Thank you very much. I've used Lovin my Bags before but will look into the other.
> Are you familiar with this type of BV bag?


I haven't owned this one, no. But I have recently seen this 'model', if you will, on another site.  Did you have a specific question about it?


----------



## Sharon/DFW

I was confused about the authenticity because of the absence of tags. Did BV not use the inside ID tags in the 1980's?


----------



## Kharris332003

septembersiren said:


> No additional pics needed. I think it is authentic. If Arturo can't help you try Modern in NYC. That is where BV sends there repairs. There is an email address floating around here in one of the threads. I heard they don't answer emails so you might want to call.


Here is Modern Leather link:  http://www.modernleathergoods.com/
I've used them for a BV repair and they were great. Call them and then send in with the repair form on the site. Good luck.


----------



## Sharon/DFW

Thank You. I was just looking at their website. I'm definitely leaning their way.


----------



## Prettysherry

I am inherited  this from my mother-in-law who passed away. I can't find a serial number so can I just assume it's a fake? Shocking she would have a fake because she was such a snob.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








It feels like real leather


----------



## Sharon/DFW

indiaink said:


> I haven't owned this one, no. But I have recently seen this 'model', if you will, on another site.  Did you have a specific question about it?



I was confused about the authenticity because of the absence of tags. Did BV not use the inside ID tags in the 1980's


----------



## Prettysherry

Sharon/DFW said:


> I was confused about the authenticity because of the absence of tags. Did BV not use the inside ID tags in the 1980's


I want to know if I can sell it as real?


----------



## Mousse

Sharon/DFW said:


> I was confused about the authenticity because of the absence of tags. Did BV not use the inside ID tags in the 1980's?



I just checked my vintage purple clutch from the early 80's. There never was a tag nor any evidence of a tag other than the "brass" BV plate.


----------



## Prettysherry

Is there anyone I can contact directly to authenticate a BV in my possession? I don't have a name or date code. This new format on purse forum is so confusing. Too hard to navigate.


----------



## indiaink

Prettysherry said:


> I am inherited  this from my mother-in-law who passed away. I can't find a serial number so can I just assume it's a fake? Shocking she would have a fake because she was such a snob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385359
> View attachment 3385360
> View attachment 3385361
> View attachment 3385362
> View attachment 3385363
> 
> 
> It feels like real leather


This is an authentic vintage Bottega Veneta.  If you want a professional authentication, you'll need to contact a paid service; we only provide educated opinion authentications here.


----------



## Sharon/DFW

Mousse said:


> I just checked my vintage purple clutch from the early 80's. There never was a tag nor any evidence of a tag other than the "brass" BV plate.


Thanks so much for checking.


----------



## LoveLVuitton86

LoveLVuitton86 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> 
> So you're not going to believe this... But I found this Bottega clutch at a Goodwill store nearby... It was $4... And so I've been questioning its authenticity ever since (who would leave a Bottega at a GW?!?) I haven't been able to find it anywhere online... And my authentication tag seems to be in Italian and unlike any I can find as well.
> 
> Even weirder (at least to me)... There seems to be another authentication tag sewn into the pocket... It's completely enclosed and you can't see it unless you press it against the gold silk that lines only the zippered inside pocket.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't have the required info here... But I was pretty thorough with my photos... Could someone take a look for me?
> 
> I made a Pinterest board with the photos you should be able to view titled "Bag Ladee":
> 
> http://pin.it/Fa_H9vn
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> xoxo


Hello everyone - I posted this before but haven't heard from anyone - could someone help me with this clutch? Is it authentic? I don't have any details other than these photos and the tag numbers which are in the photos. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

LoveLVuitton86 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> So you're not going to believe this... But I found this Bottega clutch at a Goodwill store nearby... It was $4... And so I've been questioning its authenticity ever since (who would leave a Bottega at a GW?!?) I haven't been able to find it anywhere online... And my authentication tag seems to be in Italian and unlike any I can find as well.
> Even weirder (at least to me)... There seems to be another authentication tag sewn into the pocket... It's completely enclosed and you can't see it unless you press it against the gold silk that lines only the zippered inside pocket.
> I'm sorry I don't have the required info here... But I was pretty thorough with my photos... Could someone take a look for me?
> I made a Pinterest board with the photos you should be able to view titled "Bag Ladee":
> http://pin.it/Fa_H9vn
> Thanks in advance!
> xoxo





LoveLVuitton86 said:


> Thanks Diane - I appreciate your feedback! I kept looking - and I think this is a vintage clutch - I finally found another bag online with the colored crest tag and they noted this was one of the earlier tags used by Bottega. Not sure if this is correct / but really hoping someone here might be able to provide some clarity for me. If it is vintage - I can see how maybe a family member not familiar with the brand may have gotten rid of it or something similar. Really excited about this find / hope it ends up being authentic!





LoveLVuitton86 said:


> Hello everyone - I posted this before but haven't heard from anyone - could someone help me with this clutch? Is it authentic? I don't have any details other than these photos and the tag numbers which are in the photos. Thank you!



Vintage is not my forté, but everything on your bag points to an authentic vintage Bottega Veneta.
If anyone can chime in with respect to an approximate age of the bag for OP, that would be great 
The colour may have been called Cioccolato?


----------



## jerm21

Hi, I bought this bag online and have been comparing it with my other bottega bags. I just can't quite be sure if it's authentic. Please help! Thanks!!


----------



## septembersiren

the seamless tote or bella bag is authentic


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi authenticators, appreciate your opinion on my first pillow. The bag is in my possession. If any additional pictures are required, do let me know. Grateful thanks in advance for your time. 

Name: Pillow bag in Brunito
Seller: Reebonz
Web URL: As this is a timed event, the working URL is no longer available. The website is www.reebonz.com.sg
Comments: No mirror was included.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

More pictures.


----------



## aong

Dear authenticators

Could you please help me authenticating this Bottega Veneta Tote Bag?
I notice that there is an old Lampo zippers logo in the inside pocket of the bag.

Do you have a clue which year this bag was made from reading the old tag?

Please see the attached link below.

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Tote Bag
Seller name or ID: M5270551
Working Link to pictures: https://www.kaidee.com/product-120408256
Comments: 

I have attached the additinal photos below*


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> More pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387510
> View attachment 3387511
> View attachment 3387512
> View attachment 3387513
> View attachment 3387514
> View attachment 3387515
> View attachment 3387516


The Brunito Pillow is authentic, IMO 
Very pretty.


----------



## V0N1B2

aong said:


> Dear authenticators
> Could you please help me authenticating this Bottega Veneta Tote Bag?
> I notice that there is an old Lampo zippers logo in the inside pocket of the bag.
> Do you have a clue which year this bag was made from reading the old tag?
> Please see the attached link below.
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Tote Bag
> Seller name or ID: M5270551
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.kaidee.com/product-120408256
> Comments:
> I have attached the additinal photos below*


This is quite possibly the worst mishmash counterfeit bag I have ever seen.


----------



## aong

V0N1B2 said:


> This is quite possibly the worst mishmash counterfeit bag I have ever seen.


Owww what do you mean ? This bag is fake?


----------



## V0N1B2

aong said:


> Owww what do you mean ? This bag is fake?


100% FAKE


----------



## aong

V0N1B2 said:


> 100% FAKE



For my knowledge to spot fake BV bag (maybe the next one ) , could you please point out some spots that not right with this bag ?

Is it becuase the tag or zippers?

Thank you so much for your help I do appreciated.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> The Brunito Pillow is authentic, IMO
> Very pretty.


Thank you for your time, Von! It is my first metallic and definitely not the last. Truly beautiful and I love the chameleon characteristics of it. Very versatile too.


----------



## jburgh

aong - we don't usually give details on it, because it helps the fakers.  Once you participate more in BV, and see more authentic bags, you will pick up on the clues.



aong said:


> For my knowledge to spot fake BV bag (maybe the next one ) , could you please point out some spots that not right with this bag ?
> Is it becuase the tag or zippers? Thank you so much for your help I do appreciated.


----------



## jerm21

septembersiren said:


> the seamless tote or bella bag is authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cupertino

Hi Authenticators,
Im a new member, I just bought a BV bag from private seller..
the seller said it's 100% authentic, but i just want to make sure..Please help me and TIA
*Item Name: BV Large Veneta in Nero
Seller name or ID: Private Seller
Working Link to pictures:  
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwZUFoVlZIMEVCVkk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwOUZmRVV6Z0FPRUU
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwbzhKSlhlTG1OTW8
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwVF9nUl9ZNHNtS2c
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwbjYwVVNUdUxmMG8
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwU1hoTFBlc3MzQW8
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwSGpiclRlWHYtWkk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwSlZ6LUkzUXlVWmM
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwVWFBVWZLNjNfdFU
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwQnZmcXhtSnE4Qzg
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwWEg4ZzI3RUhpcXc
 Comments:*
and im also curious, is there any way for you to identify from which year this BV is? since the seller said it was from early 2015, but it has this distinct cupboard smell (as if it has been stored for a long time)..
thank you so much for your kind help..


----------



## V0N1B2

Cupertino said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> Im a new member, I just bought a BV bag from private seller..
> the seller said it's 100% authentic, but i just want to make sure..Please help me and TIA
> *Item Name: BV Large Veneta in Nero
> Seller name or ID: Private Seller
> Working Link to pictures:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwZUFoVlZIMEVCVkk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwOUZmRVV6Z0FPRUU
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwbzhKSlhlTG1OTW8
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwVF9nUl9ZNHNtS2c
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwbjYwVVNUdUxmMG8
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwU1hoTFBlc3MzQW8
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwSGpiclRlWHYtWkk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwSlZ6LUkzUXlVWmM
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwVWFBVWZLNjNfdFU
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwQnZmcXhtSnE4Qzg
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0By_Uqu7uv6AwWEg4ZzI3RUhpcXc
> Comments:*
> and im also curious, is there any way for you to identify from which year this BV is? since the seller said it was from early 2015, but it has this distinct cupboard smell (as if it has been stored for a long time)..
> thank you so much for your kind help..


The Nero Large Veneta looks authentic to me 
It is from somewhere between Spring/Summer 2012 and Spring/Summer 2014.


----------



## Cupertino

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Large Veneta looks authentic to me
> It is from somewhere between Spring/Summer 2012 and Spring/Summer 2014.



thank you Von for your fast response...really appreciate it


----------



## bagness

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Messenger Bag
Listing number: 182183436095
Seller name or ID: gunsnroses656
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Messenger-Bag-/182183436095?
Comments: Thank you *


----------



## bagness

*Item Name: Brand New Auth. Bottega Veneta Parme Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag~ Blue
Listing number: 142026750822
Seller name or ID: dumbmotor
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...750822?hash=item2111743b66:g:O~wAAOSw-4BXYdgb
Comments: Thanks again!! *


----------



## septembersiren

bagness said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Messenger Bag
> Listing number: 182183436095
> Seller name or ID: gunsnroses656
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Messenger-Bag-/182183436095?
> Comments: Thank you *



Authentic


----------



## septembersiren

bagness said:


> *Item Name: Brand New Auth. Bottega Veneta Parme Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag~ Blue
> Listing number: 142026750822
> Seller name or ID: dumbmotor
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...750822?hash=item2111743b66:g:O~wAAOSw-4BXYdgb
> Comments: Thanks again!! *



Please ask the seller for pics needed
Refer to 1st post in this thread for needed pucs


----------



## indiaink

bagness said:


> *Item Name: Brand New Auth. Bottega Veneta Parme Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag~ Blue
> Listing number: 142026750822
> Seller name or ID: dumbmotor
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Brand-Ne...750822?hash=item2111743b66:g:O~wAAOSw-4BXYdgb
> Comments: Thanks again!! *


This "looks" good, but the seller has his/her colors mixed up - "parme" is a shade of purple, not blue.  At any rate, as had been pointed out, check the first thread for what we need to authenticate:  I can see the heat stamp photo clearly and that looks great, but we need photos of the front and back of the white authenticity label that the seller will find inside the zippered pocket.


----------



## bagness

indiaink said:


> This "looks" good, but the seller has his/her colors mixed up - "parme" is a shade of purple, not blue.  At any rate, as had been pointed out, check the first thread for what we need to authenticate:  I can see the heat stamp photo clearly and that looks great, but we need photos of the front and back of the white authenticity label that the seller will find inside the zippered pocket.



Thank you so much!  I will ask the seller for more photos


----------



## bagness

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thank you for your help  I have noticed that the leather that makes the lining of this bag looks a bit rougher/has more dots than other bags with suede lining. Would you happen to know if it is because it is an older version?


----------



## indiaink

bagness said:


> Thank you for your help  I have noticed that the leather that makes the lining of this bag looks a bit rougher/has more dots than other bags with suede lining. Would you happen to know if it is because it is an older version?


Because it's newer? Less used.


----------



## jburgh

bagness said:


> Thank you for your help  I have noticed that the leather that makes the lining of this bag looks a bit rougher/has more dots than other bags with suede lining. Would you happen to know if it is because it is an older version?


Also, always study the feedback to see if the seller has a history selling designer handbags.  Just saying...


----------



## septembersiren

bagness said:


> Thank you for your help  I have noticed that the leather that makes the lining of this bag looks a bit rougher/has more dots than other bags with suede lining. Would you happen to know if it is because it is an older version?



The lining of most BV bags is suede


----------



## acruz

Hi BV Experts,

Thanks for your help authenticating this.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Bag
Listing number: 291802857411
Seller name or ID: loriham
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-...672f6f8&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=291802857411
Comments: I noticed that the tag in the dust bag is different from the ones in my own BVs.  My dustbags have a simple black tag that just says '100% Cotton Made in Italy'.  Has this changed in recent years?

Thanks heaps for your input!

Regards,


----------



## indiaink

acruz said:


> Hi BV Experts,
> 
> Thanks for your help authenticating this.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Bag
> Listing number: 291802857411
> Seller name or ID: loriham
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Bag/291802857411?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=79691acaf43b48c1b02341583672f6f8&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=291802857411
> Comments: I noticed that the tag in the dust bag is different from the ones in my own BVs.  My dustbags have a simple black tag that just says '100% Cotton Made in Italy'.  Has this changed in recent years?
> 
> Thanks heaps for your input!
> 
> Regards,


Authentic, but the seller ended the auction...  The dust bag looks fine.


----------



## acruz

indiaink said:


> Authentic, but the seller ended the auction...  The dust bag looks fine.



Hi Indiaink, thanks heaps for responding! That's good to know anyway.


----------



## jburgh

acruz said:


> Hi BV Experts,
> 
> Thanks for your help authenticating this.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Bag
> Listing number: 291802857411
> Seller name or ID: loriham
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Bag/291802857411?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=79691acaf43b48c1b02341583672f6f8&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=291802857411
> Comments: I noticed that the tag in the dust bag is different from the ones in my own BVs.  My dustbags have a simple black tag that just says '100% Cotton Made in Italy'.  Has this changed in recent years?
> 
> Thanks heaps for your input!
> 
> Regards,


acruz, the bags looks good, but it bugs me is that the seller doesn't show the whole authenticity tag. There are some superfakes out there and I would prefer to see the whole tag and numbers.  This bag was sold for a short time by BV, then carried by Neiman Marcus for several years (and may still be).  That is where I got my Black Lido, from NM.  Also, remember to take a look at seller history and feedback for selling similar types of items. The other thing is that the price is almost too good.  This bag was pretty darn pricey at full price,and sometimes things that are too good to be true, are. BTW, my dustbag looks like this one.


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> acruz, the bags looks good, but it bugs me is that the seller doesn't show the whole authenticity tag. There are some superfakes out there and I would prefer to see the whole tag and numbers.  This bag was sold for a short time by BV, then carried by Neiman Marcus for several years (and may still be).  That is where I got my Black Lido, from NM.  Also, remember to take a look at seller history and feedback for selling similar types of items. The other thing is that the price is almost too good.  This bag was pretty darn pricey at full price,and sometimes things that are too good to be true, are. BTW, my dustbag looks like this one.


Very good points, J! Acruz, if you're keeping an eye for this bag from this seller and they relist, make sure to ask for a full photo of both sides of that white tag!


----------



## acruz

jburgh said:


> acruz, the bags looks good, but it bugs me is that the seller doesn't show the whole authenticity tag. There are some superfakes out there and I would prefer to see the whole tag and numbers.  This bag was sold for a short time by BV, then carried by Neiman Marcus for several years (and may still be).  That is where I got my Black Lido, from NM.  Also, remember to take a look at seller history and feedback for selling similar types of items. The other thing is that the price is almost too good.  This bag was pretty darn pricey at full price,and sometimes things that are too good to be true, are. BTW, my dustbag looks like this one.



Hi Jburgh

Thanks heaps for the tips, I'll keep that in mind. And that's also great to get confirmation on the dust bag.


----------



## acruz

indiaink said:


> Very good points, J! Acruz, if you're keeping an eye for this bag from this seller and they relist, make sure to ask for a full photo of both sides of that white tag!



Hi Indiaink, yah I'll definitely do that. Thanks again to you and Jburgh for all the help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Misslissm

Hi there!  I'm a brand new member and what lead me here is a beautiful BV I found at a FABULOUS estate sale!  At this same sale I also bought an authentic Gucci Jackie bag that came with the original receipt from Neiman's in the 1980's, and the style/inventory from this estate showed that the original owner had excellent taste and the wealth to buy all authentic.  What lead me to this forum is that I bought this BV bag because I thought it was classy and beautiful, knowing nothing of the brand at all.  When I started to do a little internet searching I found myself with more questions than answers and that's what lead me here.  I hope that someone can help me authenticate this bag.  I apologize for the little information I have about it.  I've been unable to find direct matches for the serial numbers.

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: estate sale
Working Link: 
Comments:  Hopefully the pictures will help more than my minimal knowledge of the bag's history.  Regardless, it's a beauty.*


----------



## indiaink

Misslissm said:


> View attachment 3394687
> View attachment 3394688
> View attachment 3394689
> View attachment 3394690
> View attachment 3394691
> View attachment 3394692
> View attachment 3394693
> View attachment 3394694
> View attachment 3394695
> View attachment 3394696
> View attachment 3394687
> View attachment 3394688
> View attachment 3394689
> View attachment 3394690
> View attachment 3394691
> View attachment 3394692
> View attachment 3394693
> View attachment 3394694
> View attachment 3394695
> View attachment 3394696
> 
> 
> Hi there!  I'm a brand new member and what lead me here is a beautiful BV I found at a FABULOUS estate sale!  At this same sale I also bought an authentic Gucci Jackie bag that came with the original receipt from Neiman's in the 1980's, and the style/inventory from this estate showed that the original owner had excellent taste and the wealth to buy all authentic.  What lead me to this forum is that I bought this BV bag because I thought it was classy and beautiful, knowing nothing of the brand at all.  When I started to do a little internet searching I found myself with more questions than answers and that's what lead me here.  I hope that someone can help me authenticate this bag.  I apologize for the little information I have about it.  I've been unable to find direct matches for the serial numbers.
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: estate sale
> Working Link:
> Comments:  Hopefully the pictures will help more than my minimal knowledge of the bag's history.  Regardless, it's a beauty.*


This is a lovely example of an authentic vintage piece. Great find!


----------



## ememtiny

Good evening,
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Camel Intrecciato Woven Leather Classic Hobo*
*Listing number: *252450983297
*Seller name or ID: *jennzclozet
*Working Link: *http://r.ebay.com/cZKFnk
*Comments: *I need to have this authenticated please.

Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

Please see post #3471
this bag has already been authenticated


----------



## septembersiren

Please see post #3471
this bag has already been authenticated


----------



## V0N1B2

ememtiny said:


> Good evening,
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Camel Intrecciato Woven Leather Classic Hobo*
> *Listing number: *252450983297
> *Seller name or ID: *jennzclozet
> *Working Link: *http://r.ebay.com/cZKFnk
> *Comments: *I need to have this authenticated please.
> 
> Thank you!


Well, nothing jumps out at me and screams fake. The authenticity tag is consistent with a Veneta produced somewhere between 2000-2002ish.  I have no idea what the colour "SH" is.  The older bags aren't really my forté.  
Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## fashion_victim9

Dear ladies, please help me to authenticate these shoes. Thank you so much in advance!

*Item Name: Bottega Venetta Wallet
Seller name or ID: bought in offline resale store
Comments: n/a





















*


----------



## V0N1B2

fashion_victim9 said:


> Dear ladies, please help me to authenticate these shoes. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Venetta Wallet
> Seller name or ID: bought in offline resale store
> Comments: n/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This wallet looks okay to me 
I can't tell if it's Milk or Banane


----------



## fashion_victim9

V0N1B2 said:


> This wallet looks okay to me
> I can't tell if it's Milk or Banane



OMG, this is great news!! THANK YOUUUU


----------



## vastrianta

please help me with this bag

title: bottega veneta 
seller: TAMARA
item number: 2538627
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...avy-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-2538627.shtml


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag
> 
> title: bottega veneta
> seller: TAMARA
> item number: 2538627
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...avy-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-2538627.shtml


Authentic - lovely Cobalt blue Cabat!


----------



## misspatrish

Please kindly authenticate this Cabat:

*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Medium Intrecciato Cabat Tote
Seller name or ID:  TheRealReal
Working Link to pictures: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ttega-veneta-medium-intrecciato-cabat-tote-11
Comments:  If authentic, I would also love to know the color name and year it came out*

Thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

misspatrish said:


> Please kindly authenticate this Cabat:
> 
> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Medium Intrecciato Cabat Tote
> Seller name or ID:  TheRealReal
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ttega-veneta-medium-intrecciato-cabat-tote-11
> Comments:  If authentic, I would also love to know the color name and year it came out*
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Missing pictures of the authenticity tag.
Who took the additional photos?


----------



## misspatrish

Hi VON1B2, the customer service rep at TheRealReal took the additional photos after I requested them.  Are my photos not enough to authenticate?  I will request an additional photo of the authenticity tag.  Thank you!


----------



## pbkey

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta ferro Roma*

Can you please help me check if the bag is authentic? It looks similar to my ferro Sloane but want to be sure. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

pbkey said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta ferro Roma*
> 
> Can you please help me check if the bag is authentic? It looks similar to my ferro Sloane but want to be sure. Thank you!


A picture of the heat stamp would be nice, but nothing looks out of the ordinary for a Ferro Roma (to me, anyway).
Is there a reason you are questioning the authenticity?


----------



## pbkey

V0N1B2 said:


> A picture of the heat stamp would be nice, but nothing looks out of the ordinary for a Ferro Roma (to me, anyway).
> Is there a reason you are questioning the authenticity?



Thank you! I do not know the seller personally and there is no history I can double-check as well so thought to post here to be sure  thanks again!


----------



## bagness

Please kindly authenticate this pillow bag 

*Item Name: Brand New Auth. Bottega Veneta Parme Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag~ Blue
Seller name or ID: dumbmotor
Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/142054494788*

Thank you in advance!


----------



## indiaink

bagness said:


> Please kindly authenticate this pillow bag
> 
> *Item Name: Brand New Auth. Bottega Veneta Parme Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag~ Blue
> Seller name or ID: dumbmotor
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/142054494788*
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3411224
> View attachment 3411225
> View attachment 3411226
> View attachment 3411227
> View attachment 3411228
> View attachment 3411229
> View attachment 3411230


Authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

pbkey said:


> Thank you! I do not know the seller personally and there is no history I can double-check as well so thought to post here to be sure  thanks again!


Oh, so this isn't your bag?  Sorry, I assumed you had this in your possession.
Please post according to the rules and use the format outlined on page one of this thread.


----------



## V0N1B2

bagness said:


> Please kindly authenticate this pillow bag
> 
> *Item Name: Brand New Auth. Bottega Veneta Parme Intrecciato Nappa Crossbody Bag~ Blue
> Seller name or ID: dumbmotor
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/142054494788*
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3411224
> View attachment 3411225
> View attachment 3411226
> View attachment 3411227
> View attachment 3411228
> View attachment 3411229
> View attachment 3411230


FYI: This isn't "Parme".
Parme was pink, this bag is blue and is most likely "Ciel"


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> FYI: This isn't "Parme".
> Parme was pink, this bag is blue and is most likely "Ciel"


Eh, I didn't even notice what all verbiage the seller put in the subject line - the bag looked good to me, figured an extra word or two wasn't gonna hurt any.


----------



## bagness

Would really appreciate it if I could receive some authentication advice on this as well:
*Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Messenger Bag in Light Grey Intrecciato Gray Nappa
Seller name or ID: lens-werks
Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...870164?hash=item25bfc0bf94:g:qSEAAOSwygJXgIEj*
*
Thank you *


----------



## V0N1B2

bagness said:


> Would really appreciate it if I could receive some authentication advice on this as well:
> *Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Messenger Bag in Light Grey Intrecciato Gray Nappa
> Seller name or ID: lens-werks
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...870164?hash=item25bfc0bf94:g:qSEAAOSwygJXgIEj
> 
> Thank you *


This is authentic, IMO


----------



## misspatrish

I am re-posting details for this Cabat and adding additional photos of the authenticity tag.  I would really appreciate it if someone could help me with authentication, color, and production year.  Thank you so much!  xxx

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Intrecciato Cabat Tote
Seller name or ID: TheRealReal
Working Link to pictures: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/bottega-veneta-medium-intrecciato-cabat-tote-11
Comments: If authentic, I would also love to know the color name and year it came out*


----------



## V0N1B2

misspatrish said:


> I am re-posting details for this Cabat and adding additional photos of the authenticity tag.  I would really appreciate it if someone could help me with authentication, color, and production year.  Thank you so much!  xxx
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Intrecciato Cabat Tote
> Seller name or ID: TheRealReal
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/bottega-veneta-medium-intrecciato-cabat-tote-11
> Comments: If authentic, I would also love to know the color name and year it came out*


Yay! Much better, thank you.
This looks like an authentic Ottone Cabat to me 
I think this is from 2007 (maybe Spring/Summer collection?) I'm not at home so I'm going from memory.


----------



## misspatrish

Yay!!  Thank you thank you, VON1B2!!


----------



## Lala-purse

Hi, 
Please authenticate this for me
Item: Montaigne boston in Ebano
Seller: Fashionphille
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-montaigne-ebano-134240


----------



## septembersiren

Moq87 said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this for me
> Item: Montaigne boston in Ebano
> Seller: Fashionphille
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-montaigne-ebano-134240



This is an authentic Montaigne
I don't know if you noticed but the seller says there is a musty smell.
You may not be able to get that out.


----------



## Lala-purse

septembersiren said:


> This is an authentic Montaigne
> I don't know if you noticed but the seller says there is a musty smell.
> You may not be able to get that out.



Oh... Thank you so much for pointing that out for me. I alwayz get unlucky with BV ☹️, last time missed two at such a good price and now this musty smell. Anywayz thank you so much for always authenticating for me.


----------



## septembersiren

Moq87 said:


> Oh... Thank you so much for pointing that out for me. I alwayz get unlucky with BV ☹️, last time missed two at such a good price and now this musty smell. Anywayz thank you so much for always authenticating for me.



Why don't you contact the seller and ask if they can identify the odor.
Is it just musty from being in a plastic bag or is it something else


----------



## linazhang

Just bought this bag from a friend, she purchased it years ago.
Could someone please confirm the authenticity of it for me? more details would be better. eg. year, season, model & leather type. Thanks in advance.

images link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e245w9kd6jbg0w5/AAB4LfabDtMCVY0srC8l0ctqa?dl=0


----------



## V0N1B2

linazhang said:


> Just bought this bag from a friend, she purchased it years ago.
> Could someone please confirm the authenticity of it for me? more details would be better. eg. year, season, model & leather type. Thanks in advance.
> 
> images link:
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/e245w9kd6jbg0w5/AAB4LfabDtMCVY0srC8l0ctqa?dl=0


This is authentic, IMO 
It is a Nero Maxi Veneta and was the "Seasonal Veneta" for that season. It's from Fall-Winter 2013/2014
It was called Intreccio Tricot Lana Maxi Veneta although some may refer to the treatment as Nappa Tricot Rafia (which it was called on other bags, but not the Veneta)
Enjoy


----------



## linazhang

V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic, IMO
> It is a Nero Maxi Veneta and was the "Seasonal Veneta" for that season. It's from Fall-Winter 2013/2014
> It was called Intreccio Tricot Lana Maxi Veneta although some may refer to the treatment as Nappa Tricot Rafia (which it was called on other bags, but not the Veneta)
> Enjoy



Many Thanks V0N1B2


----------



## geminibags

*Please authenticate. Thank you so much in advance. 

Item Name: 1.55K NEW Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Pillow Cross Body Tourmaline Dark Navy
Listing number:122004334663
Seller name or ID: lovemasunshine
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-55K-NEW-A...334663?hash=item1c68066847:g:RWMAAOSwepJXUHJl*


----------



## geminibags

*Another please. I really appreciate it. Thanks.

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER NAPPA CROSSBODY BAG Brown Woven Pillow
Listing number: 122046830046
Seller name or ID: designer_recycler
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122046830046?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## V0N1B2

geminibags said:


> *Please authenticate. Thank you so much in advance.
> Item Name: 1.55K NEW Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Pillow Cross Body Tourmaline Dark Navy
> Listing number:122004334663
> Seller name or ID: lovemasunshine
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-55K-NEW-A...334663?hash=item1c68066847:g:RWMAAOSwepJXUHJl*


Ideally, I'd like to see the other side of the authenticity tag, but no red flags 


geminibags said:


> *Another please. I really appreciate it. Thanks.
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER NAPPA CROSSBODY BAG Brown Woven Pillow
> Listing number: 122046830046
> Seller name or ID: designer_recycler
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122046830046?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


The Ebano Pillow pictured is authentic, IMO


----------



## geminibags

Thank you VON1B2.  I really appreciate it! 
I will ask for a picture of the other side of the tag. 
Thanks again


----------



## minimom

Please authenticate
Link.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...120357?hash=item5427ced965:g:EO8AAOSwyjBW8F4I
Black leather cross body
Seller.  Luxury.garage.sale


Thanks in advance


----------



## septembersiren

minimom said:


> Please authenticate
> Link.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...120357?hash=item5427ced965:g:EO8AAOSwyjBW8F4I
> Black leather cross body
> Seller.  Luxury.garage.sale
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



This is authentic
I remember when it came out
It is kinda bulky but if need space it is a roomy compartment bag


----------



## hboson

Could you please take a look at this?  Thank you!

item: Bottega Veneta Nappa Inrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Tourmaline
seller: fashionphile
item number: 132311
link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-132311


----------



## septembersiren

hboson said:


> Could you please take a look at this?  Thank you!
> 
> item: Bottega Veneta Nappa Inrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Tourmaline
> seller: fashionphile
> item number: 132311
> link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-tourmaline-132311



This is authentic


----------



## Mr. Right

Hi. Not really posting to have a bag authenticated but I'm wondering if Bottega Veneta releases colors exclusively for a certain region? It's a actually the first time I saw a BV bag in this color .


----------



## septembersiren

Mr. Right said:


> Hi. Not really posting to have a bag authenticated but I'm wondering if Bottega Veneta releases colors exclusively for a certain region? It's a actually the first time I saw a BV bag in this color .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421054



Yes they do
Different markets sometimes get different colors
If you post a picture of the back side of the authenticity tag someone might be able to tell you the color


----------



## Twodogsnacat

Hello! I'm a new member, and a total BV newbie -almost everything I've learned about BV is from this site/forum. Will someone please authenticate these and tell me about them?  I can't find anything similar on this site or on the Internet. Are they coin purses, frame purses, convertible wallets, or ??? They are 5" W X 4.5" H X 2.5" D. The exterior is nylon, canvas, or vinyl, in dark chocolate and leopard. The leopard print is darker without the yellow cast shown in photos. Both have identical hardware, etc. I only have one removeable strap. I've got more photos. I hope I've posted this correctly! Thank you for your help.


----------



## septembersiren

Twodogsnacat said:


> View attachment 3423780
> View attachment 3423786
> View attachment 3423787
> View attachment 3423789
> View attachment 3423795
> View attachment 3423796
> View attachment 3423797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm a new member, and a total BV newbie -almost everything I've learned about BV is from this site/forum. Will someone please authenticate these and tell me about them?  I can't find anything similar on this site or on the Internet. Are they coin purses, frame purses, convertible wallets, or ??? They are 5" W X 4.5" H X 2.5" D. The exterior is nylon, canvas, or vinyl, in dark chocolate and leopard. The leopard print is darker without the yellow cast shown in photos. Both have identical hardware, etc. I only have one removeable strap. I've got more photos. I hope I've posted this correctly! Thank you for your help.



Vintage BV
I don't know enough about vintage to say it is authentic or not
I don't see anything that sets bells off
I would guess it is from the 80's  
Definitely pre Tomas Maier


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: medium quilted veneta
Notes: I bought the bag from therealreal and they do not describe wear very well or have enough pictures for authentication. The leather is fading to a blue color. Have you seen that?


----------



## grietje

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: medium quilted veneta
> Notes: I bought the bag from therealreal and they do not describe wear very well or have enough pictures for authentication. The leather is fading to a blue color. Have you seen that?]



I've seen black bags fade into a green hue, blue hue, grey hue or even brown.  It depends on the dye.  I've not had my black BVs long enough to see any significant fading other than than scuffing on the edges which are grey-ish in color.


----------



## nikkifresh2

grietje said:


> I've seen black bags fade into a green hue, blue hue, grey hue or even brown.  It depends on the dye.  I've not had my black BVs long enough to see any significant fading other than than scuffing on the edges which are grey-ish in color.



Does it look authentic to you?  I didn't think BV faded like other brands. Think it gives it character or just looks old lol. Thank you for all your help over the years!


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: medium quilted veneta
> Notes: I bought the bag from therealreal and they do not describe wear very well or have enough pictures for authentication. The leather is fading to a blue color. Have you seen that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425775
> View attachment 3425777
> View attachment 3425778
> View attachment 3425779
> View attachment 3425780
> View attachment 3425781



Sorry but IMO
This is not authentic


----------



## nikkifresh2

septembersiren said:


> Sorry but IMO
> This is not authentic



I am a little surprised by this as I have owned many authentic BV's and this one certainly feels authentic.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/122059704218


----------



## grietje

nikkifresh2 said:


> Does it look authentic to you?  I didn't think BV faded like other brands. Think it gives it character or just looks old lol. Thank you for all your help over the years!



I'm no expert but the tag numbers style and color wise look correct and I do recall the bag coming out. That said, I generally defer to the folks here that authenticate on a regular basis.  They may see things I miss such as stitching, leather type, lining etc.

I saw your post to our SS below and, again, I defer to SS.  At the same time, remember it's ok to trust your gut. I've purchased several preowned bags without checking with the ladies here.


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> I am a little surprised by this as I have owned many authentic BV's and this one certainly feels authentic.



Once again I would like to state that it is difficult to tell from pictures
To me there is something not right about it
The color discoloration is very strange
It would had to be left in the sun forever
Without feeling the bag ( leather weight etc) I myself would pass on it


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bot...Color-Mauve-/172262570798?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Would this be considered a dark neutral purple in person?  Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bot...Color-Mauve-/172262570798?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Would this be considered a dark neutral purple in person?  Thanks!



This is a touraboni veneta 
It is shiny goat skin 
I believe the color was lavender but would have to see the tag code
It was a beautiful light mauve
BTW goat skin does not pick up dirt like Napa
It was a very stiff leather and I do not know if it softens up


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bot...Color-Mauve-/172262570798?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Would this be considered a dark neutral purple in person?  Thanks!



The color was lilac and it was light
The other purple from this season was grape but was used for exotic skins


----------



## nikkifresh2

septembersiren said:


> Once again I would like to state that it is difficult to tell from pictures
> To me there is something not right about it
> The color discoloration is very strange
> It would had to be left in the sun forever
> Without feeling the bag ( leather weight etc) I myself would pass on it



Here are more pictures without flash since you said it can be hard to tell by pictures sometimes. The fading is not as bad without flash and maybe my pictures were bad or from a bad angle I'm hoping.


----------



## Twodogsnacat

septembersiren said:


> Vintage BV
> I don't know enough about vintage to say it is authentic or not
> I don't see anything that sets bells off
> I would guess it is from the 80's
> Definitely pre Tomas Maier


Thank you very much!


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Here are more pictures without flash since you said it can be hard to tell by pictures sometimes. The fading is not as bad without flash and maybe my pictures were bad or from a bad angle I'm hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427011
> View attachment 3427012
> View attachment 3427013
> View attachment 3427014
> View attachment 3427015
> View attachment 3427016



These pics look much better
It could be authentic
It is definitely authentic zippers
If you feel good about it.......
The discoloration looked a lot worse with the flash
This looks like fading that would be consistent for a bag this age 
I am thinking it is from the late 80s


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate one more


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate one more
> View attachment 3427982
> View attachment 3427983
> View attachment 3427984
> View attachment 3427986
> View attachment 3427987
> View attachment 3427988
> View attachment 3427989
> View attachment 3427990
> View attachment 3427991
> View attachment 3427992



No numbers on tag?


----------



## nikkifresh2

septembersiren said:


> No numbers on tag?



She sent a new pic. The numbers are sewn in.


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> She sent a new pic. The numbers are sewn in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428077



Authentic
Is that a lanyard in the pics
See if she will throw that in


----------



## nikkifresh2

septembersiren said:


> Authentic
> Is that a lanyard in the pics
> See if she will throw that in



Thanks!!


----------



## jay05742

Hi experts, could you please help me authenticate this BV wallet?
The owner would like to swap her BV wallet for my MK Selma bag. Am I lucky or not? 
*item name: *continental wallet in nero intrecciato nppa
Thank you so much!


----------



## indiaink

jay05742 said:


> Hi experts, could you please help me authenticate this BV wallet?
> The owner would like to swap her BV wallet for my MK Selma bag. Am I lucky or not?
> *item name: *continental wallet in nero intrecciato nppa
> Thank you so much!


Authentic - make sure you're OK with the edge wear I see.


----------



## jay05742

indiaink said:


> Authentic - make sure you're OK with the edge wear I see.


Thank you so much! I wonder what's the price of it with the edge wear like this?


----------



## tainituuni

Could someone please help me authenticate this vintage Bottega Veneta? Any info about the model and year would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I wonder if you can take a look at this.  Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/232009004422


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I wonder if you can take a look at this.  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232009004422



It looks like a pouch from a cabat


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> It looks like a pouch from a cabat



But it's not the flat type of pouch.


----------



## indiaink

tainituuni said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this vintage Bottega Veneta? Any info about the model and year would also be greatly appreciated.


This is authentic vintage based on the photos you've shown, but I'm not an expert on vintage, so can't tell you year. There are several folks here who are vintage experts though, perhaps they will chime in.



BV_LC_poodle said:


> I wonder if you can take a look at this.  Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/232009004422


Authentic cosmetic bag in Copper Rame.  Looks like it's sold to a lucky buyer.



septembersiren said:


> It looks like a pouch from a cabat


It's a Copper Rame cosmetic bag...


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - please may I ask about the following bag:-

Item: women's Bottega Veneta handbag
Seller: shanalicous_5
No: 201642035752
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/womens-Bo...5&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=172300960656&autorefresh=true

Your expertise is very much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## indiaink

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - please may I ask about the following bag:-
> 
> Item: women's Bottega Veneta handbag
> Seller: shanalicous_5
> No: 201642035752
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/womens-Bottega-Veneta-handbag/201642035752?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=37474&meid=f3c012ee0b7f43cc9494977835663b1c&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=172300960656&autorefresh=true
> 
> Your expertise is very much appreciated, thank you!


Gorgeously authentic! Love this color!


----------



## tainituuni

indiaink said:


> This is authentic vintage based on the photos you've shown, but I'm not an expert on vintage, so can't tell you year. There are several folks here who are vintage experts though, perhaps they will chime in.
> 
> Thanks so much! It was a great find then!
> If anyone has more info about the model name or year, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## MiniMabel

indiaink said:


> Gorgeously authentic! Love this color!



Thank you Indiaink!


----------



## goldendoodle

I'm new to BV brand, I'm hoping I can get this authenticated.  TIA!!
Item: Bottega Veneta Classic Continental Woven Leather Zip-Around Wallet Blue
Item # 231924527033
Seller:shelcyluxstore
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bottega...527033?hash=item35ffc76fb9:g:kscAAOSwiYFXHnrh


----------



## V0N1B2

goldendoodle said:


> I'm new to BV brand, I'm hoping I can get this authenticated.  TIA!!
> Item: Bottega Veneta Classic Continental Woven Leather Zip-Around Wallet Blue
> Item # 231924527033
> Seller:shelcyluxstore
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bottega...527033?hash=item35ffc76fb9:g:kscAAOSwiYFXHnrh


This is authentic, IMO. I'm not sure about the colour (might be Signal Blue, Electrique..) but you could ask the seller. She is lovely and I'm sure would be happy to provide you with that.


----------



## caligirll06

This is an estate sale find from this morning - the lady had tons of vintage 80s and prior louis, chanel and ferragamo. This navy BV was a special find! I don't know anything about vintage markings, but I'm hoping for the best! The leather is super buttery and it's in great shape! Thanks in advance for help!! I'd love any info


----------



## tabolove26

Hello BV experts,
Good afternoon.  How are you today?
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  I hope it is authentic.  Thank you in advance.
Item name*: * Bottega Veneta Authentic Black Roma bag
Item #:          222219733996
Seller I.D.:    fashionista1234509
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...733996?hash=item33bd540bec:g:u90AAOSwZVlXjCHY
More pictures:



















*
*


----------



## indiaink

tabolove26 said:


> Hello BV experts,
> Good afternoon.  How are you today?
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  I hope it is authentic.  Thank you in advance.
> Item name*: * Bottega Veneta Authentic Black Roma bag
> Item #:          222219733996
> Seller I.D.:    fashionista1234509
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...733996?hash=item33bd540bec:g:u90AAOSwZVlXjCHY
> More pictures:


I'm not able to see the additional photos well - they are too small.  Can you post them in a larger format?  And we need to see the back side of the white tag, as well.  Thanks.


----------



## indiaink

caligirll06 said:


> This is an estate sale find from this morning - the lady had tons of vintage 80s and prior louis, chanel and ferragamo. This navy BV was a special find! I don't know anything about vintage markings, but I'm hoping for the best! The leather is super buttery and it's in great shape! Thanks in advance for help!! I'd love any info
> View attachment 3442135
> View attachment 3442136
> View attachment 3442137
> View attachment 3442138
> View attachment 3442139


Authentic vintage. Great find! Lovely color.


----------



## caligirll06

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage. Great find! Lovely color.


YAYYY!!! THANK YOU!!!!!  I greatly appreciate all your help!!


----------



## tabolove26

indiaink said:


> I'm not able to see the additional photos well - they are too small.  Can you post them in a larger format?  And we need to see the back side of the white tag, as well.  Thanks.


Hello,

Thank you for looking into the bag for me.  I will try to enlarge the picture.

J.


----------



## venus0915

Hello BV experts,
Good day!!! Would you kindly help authenticating this bag for me before i bid....thanks a lot ladies!

Name of item: Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote
Item number: 291850298776
Seller: bagsonline.18.ph
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/291850298776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## blueiris

venus0915 said:


> Hello BV experts,
> Good day!!! Would you kindly help authenticating this bag for me before i bid....thanks a lot ladies!
> 
> Name of item: Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote
> Item number: 291850298776
> Seller: bagsonline.18.ph
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/291850298776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This does not seem authentic to me, based on the details of my own Cabats.


----------



## indiaink

venus0915 said:


> Hello BV experts,
> Good day!!! Would you kindly help authenticating this bag for me before i bid....thanks a lot ladies!
> 
> Name of item: Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote
> Item number: 291850298776
> Seller: bagsonline.18.ph
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/291850298776?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Oh so* not* authentic. No self-respecting BV Cabat has ties to  hold it together. For shame - this one needs reporting.


----------



## septembersiren

You can send your cabat to Italy and they will put ties on it
It is the one thing that BV will do to alter a design
When I worked at BV we had it done for a client
However never ask for a zippet


----------



## Jenny and Chris McCarthy

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta
Seller name or ID: somethin_olde
Working Link to pictures: https://postimg.org/gallery/3hc9yu60q
Comments:Good evening.  I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate, age, and value this bag.  Thank you all in advance.*


----------



## vastrianta

please help mw authenticate this bag

title: *Bottega Veneta Python Knot Clutch*
seller: hannahbeecham
item  number: 191951098244
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Python-Knot-Clutch-/191951098244?


----------



## venus0915

indiaink said:


> Oh so* not* authentic. No self-respecting BV Cabat has ties to  hold it together. For shame - this one needs reporting.


Thank you for authenticating...I am also wondering why she sells it at a fraction of the price...please report the seller..thank you so much indiaink


----------



## V0N1B2

Jenny and Chris McCarthy said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta
> Seller name or ID: somethin_olde
> Working Link to pictures: https://postimg.org/gallery/3hc9yu60q
> Comments:Good evening.  I was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate, age, and value this bag.  Thank you all in advance.*


Vintage is really not my forté, so I can only approximate it to be from somewhere between the early-70s to mid-80s.
It has all of the markers of authenticity I would expect from an authentic bag of this vintage.
As for value... it might be best to check sites like eBay for similar items.
Sorry, that's the best I can do.


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> please help mw authenticate this bag
> 
> title: *Bottega Veneta Python Knot Clutch*
> seller: hannahbeecham
> item  number: 191951098244
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Python-Knot-Clutch-/191951098244?


1. I prefer not to authenticate Knots - I think they should go to a paid service.
2. Even if I did, there are not enough pictures to authenticate it.  Need closeup of the knot, the imprint on the ends of the knot, both sides, the bottom, etc....
3. Having said that, there are things about this that give me pause. I would not bid on this, personally.


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> You can send your cabat to Italy and they will put ties on it
> It is the one thing that BV will do to alter a design
> When I worked at BV we had it done for a client
> However never ask for a zippet


Ss, do you think this Cabat looks authentic?  I was a little concerned with the piecing.


----------



## vastrianta

the seller has added additional photos for this bag

title: Bottega Veneta Python Knot Clutch
seller: hannahbeecham
 item number: 191951098244
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Python-Knot-Clutch-/191951098244?


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> Ss, do you think this Cabat looks authentic?  I was a little concerned with the piecing.



No it is not authentic
But not because of the ties


----------



## blueiris

septembersiren said:


> No it is not authentic
> But not because of the ties



Agreed.  The basis of my earlier reply was not solely based on the ties, either.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> Oh so* not* authentic. No self-respecting BV Cabat has ties to  hold it together. For shame - this one needs reporting.





jburgh said:


> Ss, do you think this Cabat looks authentic?  I was a little concerned with the piecing.





septembersiren said:


> No it is not authentic
> But not because of the ties





blueiris said:


> Agreed.  The basis of my earlier reply was not solely based on the ties, either.


The ties were only a small part of my opinion, glad we're all agreed.


----------



## vastrianta

V0N1B2 said:


> 1. I prefer not to authenticate Knots - I think they should go to a paid service.
> 2. Even if I did, there are not enough pictures to authenticate it.  Need closeup of the knot, the imprint on the ends of the knot, both sides, the bottom, etc....
> 3. Having said that, there are things about this that give me pause. I would not bid on this, personally.





V0N1B2 said:


> 1. I prefer not to authenticate Knots - I think they should go to a paid service.
> 2. Even if I did, there are not enough pictures to authenticate it.  Need closeup of the knot, the imprint on the ends of the knot, both sides, the bottom, etc....
> 3. Having said that, there are things about this that give me pause. I would not bid on this, personally.


i would really appreciate your opinion now that the new photos have been added


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> i would really appreciate your opinion now that the new photos have been added


My opinion hasn't really changed.
I still think Knots (and this one in particular) would be best authenticated by a paid service, and there are still things I don't like about the Knot in the listing you provided. 
My personal opinion is that it isn't authentic, but I welcome everyone else's input if they would like to take a look. 
*maybe I'm just being too picky (but I doubt it).


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> My opinion hasn't really changed.
> I still think Knots (and this one in particular) would be best authenticated by a paid service, and there are still things I don't like about the Knot in the listing you provided.
> My personal opinion is that it isn't authentic, but I welcome everyone else's input if they would like to take a look.
> *maybe I'm just being too picky (but I doubt it).



I concur with V0N1B2, I would not buy this.


----------



## septembersiren

I also do not like to authenticate knot bags
I agree with the other authenticators
There are several things that bother me about this bag 
I would pass on it and wait for another to come along


----------



## sbihi

Hello,

Please kindly authenticate the following:

Name of item: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA EXPRESSO WOVEN LEATHER PILLOW MESSENGER CROSSBODY BAG
Item number: 162176466537
Seller: wiz213
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162176466537?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sbihi

Hello,

As you can tell, I am in search of a Pillow cross-body.  This bag is offered by a Japanese reseller.  I believe these resellers are reputable, but just making sure.

Thank you!

Name of item: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Crossbody Bag 245354 V0016 2072 qwe0185
Item number: 252498650180
Seller: shop.e-brand
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252498650180?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## septembersiren

sbihi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please kindly authenticate the following:
> 
> Name of item: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA EXPRESSO WOVEN LEATHER PILLOW MESSENGER CROSSBODY BAG
> Item number: 162176466537
> Seller: wiz213
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162176466537?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please ask the seller for a picture of the other side of the tag and of the heat stamp


----------



## septembersiren

sbihi said:


> Hello,
> 
> As you can tell, I am in search of a Pillow cross-body.  This bag is offered by a Japanese reseller.  I believe these resellers are reputable, but just making sure.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Name of item: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Crossbody Bag 245354 V0016 2072 qwe0185
> Item number: 252498650180
> Seller: shop.e-brand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252498650180?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please ask seller for picture of both sides of white tag
On a side note the lining in this bag is really dirty


----------



## V0N1B2

sbihi said:


> Hello,
> 
> As you can tell, I am in search of a Pillow cross-body.  This bag is offered by a Japanese reseller.  I believe these resellers are reputable, but just making sure.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Name of item: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Crossbody Bag 245354 V0016 2072 qwe0185
> Item number: 252498650180
> Seller: shop.e-brand
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252498650180?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It looks good so far, but we need a picture of the little white authenticity tag in the zippered pocket. Please ask the seller for that and post the photo here so we can confirm if it's authentic or not. 
Thanks


----------



## sbihi

Thank you for getting back to me so promptly.  I will contact the sellers for the requested information.



septembersiren said:


> On a side note the lining in this bag is really dirty



Yes, I did notice the lining, but I'm willing to clean it myself or send it for a professional clean.  Is this reasonable?


----------



## septembersiren

sbihi said:


> Thank you for getting back to me so promptly.  I will contact the sellers for the requested information.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did notice the lining, but I'm willing to clean it myself or send it for a professional clean.  Is this reasonable?



Even if you send to have professionally clean there is no guarantee that it will come clean
BV send all their repairs to Modern in NYC
I can't remember their pricing but ballpark is anywhere from $125 to $250 or more
It is the lining and no one will see it but you 
It would bother me

Get the seller to give you the pictures we need them you can make a decision


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Good evening. Kindly authenticate. 

Name:  RARE Bottega Veneta 2010 Moon Medium Metallic Silver Cabat Tote Bag
Item number. 222104371164

Seller. gr8nice

Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Bottega-...at-Tote-Bag-/222104371164?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

TIA!


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Good evening. Kindly authenticate.
> 
> Name:  RARE Bottega Veneta 2010 Moon Medium Metallic Silver Cabat Tote Bag
> Item number. 222104371164
> 
> Seller. gr8nice
> 
> Link. http://m.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Bottega-...at-Tote-Bag-/222104371164?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> TIA!


Authentic.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thanks!


----------



## sbihi

Hello,

As requested, here are the additional photos of the white tag.



sbihi said:


> Name of item: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA EXPRESSO WOVEN LEATHER PILLOW MESSENGER CROSSBODY BAG
> Item number: 162176466537
> Seller: wiz213
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162176466537?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## septembersiren

sbihi said:


> Hello,
> 
> As requested, here are the additional photos of the white tag.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450095
> 
> View attachment 3450096



Authentic


----------



## sbihi

Thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

septembersiren said:


> Can you plz ask for pic of white tag
> This cabat is pied de poule



Hi. I'm back with this one again. Can't stop thinking about it (and the Moon cabat). Here are more pics.


----------



## septembersiren

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hi. I'm back with this one again. Can't stop thinking about it (and the Moon cabat). Here are more pics.
> View attachment 3451263



This looks authentic


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hi. I'm back with this one again. Can't stop thinking about it (and the Moon cabat). Here are more pics.
> View attachment 3451263



This is authentic - Nero/Mineral EFW 09.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

septembersiren said:


> This looks authentic





indiaink said:


> This is authentic - Nero/Mineral EFW 09.



Thank you!  What to do, what to do!


----------



## geminibags

Please authenticate this beautiful bag.
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta ATLANTIC BLUE LARGE New-Style Veneta Shoulder Bag NEW
Listing number: 272356481303
Seller name or ID: sommergyrl
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...481303?hash=item3f69b61917:g:2V0AAOSwdIFXw2HJ*

Thank you so much. I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## V0N1B2

geminibags said:


> Please authenticate this beautiful bag.
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta ATLANTIC BLUE LARGE New-Style Veneta Shoulder Bag NEW
> Listing number: 272356481303
> Seller name or ID: sommergyrl
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...481303?hash=item3f69b61917:g:2V0AAOSwdIFXw2HJ*
> 
> Thank you so much. I really appreciate all your help.


The Veneta is the listing is authentic, IMO


----------



## geminibags

V0N1B2 said:


> The Veneta is the listing is authentic, IMO



Thank you so very much V0N1B2


----------



## auskate

Please authenticate and any idea of the year it is from


----------



## auskate

Sorry.. More pics


----------



## auskate

Thankyou..


----------



## DutchGirl007

Please authenticate this.  I am currently bidding on this.
*Item Name: MEDIUM SHOULDER BAG IN GREY INTRECCIATO NAPPA
Listing number: 182256617547
Seller name or ID: d4nezu (ebay)
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182256617547?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Item does not come with mirror, per seller.  photos included below were sent by the seller.  I requested photos of the tag and inside.*
*
Thank you!*


----------



## indiaink

DutchGirl007 said:


> Please authenticate this.  I am currently bidding on this.
> *Item Name: MEDIUM SHOULDER BAG IN GREY INTRECCIATO NAPPA
> Listing number: 182256617547
> Seller name or ID: d4nezu (ebay)
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182256617547?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Item does not come with mirror, per seller.  photos included below were sent by the seller.  I requested photos of the tag and inside.
> 
> Thank you!*


This is an authentic Bella bag.


----------



## indiaink

auskate said:


> Thankyou..





auskate said:


> Please authenticate and any idea of the year it is from





auskate said:


> Sorry.. More pics





auskate said:


> Thankyou..


There's at least one thing that bothers me about this - I would suggest you get this professionally authenticated.


----------



## DutchGirl007

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic Bella bag.



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## PreeKam

Hello Ladies. This is the first time I am posting on the BV thread. I would really appreciate it if you could authenticate this messenger for me  

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Midnight Blue Intrecciato Leather Flat Crossbody Messenger Bag
Listing number: 361677193925
Seller name or ID: luxury.garage.sale
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...193925?hash=item5435a402c5:g:2aEAAOSwIgNXpNjC 
Comments: These are all the pictures they have at the moment. I think its authentic but the shape looks off? Is it an older model? I have not seen this color either. Any major red flags? *
*
Thank you. *


----------



## DutchGirl007

*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA PARACHUTE BAG IN STEEL GREY INTRECCIATO NAPPA LEATHER
Listing number: 201650500309 (ebay)
Seller name or ID: shopgirl1811
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/20165050030...350&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=182256617547&ul_noapp=true

Comments: I have requested a few more photos, I think this is a genuine bag.  Because the price is so good, I wanted to check with the pros.  =)  Thank you so much!*


----------



## indiaink

PreeKam said:


> Hello Ladies. This is the first time I am posting on the BV thread. I would really appreciate it if you could authenticate this messenger for me
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Midnight Blue Intrecciato Leather Flat Crossbody Messenger Bag
> Listing number: 361677193925
> Seller name or ID: luxury.garage.sale
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...193925?hash=item5435a402c5:g:2aEAAOSwIgNXpNjC
> Comments: These are all the pictures they have at the moment. I think its authentic but the shape looks off? Is it an older model? I have not seen this color either. Any major red flags?
> 
> Thank you. *


Authentic Tourmaline messenger, which no longer seems available?


----------



## mimott

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:
> *
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!





liz306 said:


>


----------



## mimott

Hi. Is there enough to authenticate before I receive this? TIA
g-gard3n
Pre-owned Authentic Bottega Veneta Leather Handbag - RRP Over $2000
152200484537


----------



## auskate

indiaink said:


> There's at least one thing that bothers me about this - I would suggest you get this professionally authenticated.[/QUOT


----------



## auskate

Thankyou. Are you or can anyone recommend a reputable authenticator of BV. I did believe the bag to be early 200?


----------



## auskate

Thankyou. Are you or can anyone recommend a reputable authenticator of BV. I did believe the bag to be early 200?


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA PARACHUTE BAG IN STEEL GREY INTRECCIATO NAPPA LEATHER
> Listing number: 201650500309 (ebay)
> Seller name or ID: shopgirl1811
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201650500309?_trksid=p11002.c100350.m3745&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150112095354&meid=d30e646be1a446bfb3936b69e6889dd0&pid=100350&rk=2&rkt=12&sd=182256617547&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Comments: I have requested a few more photos, I think this is a genuine bag.  Because the price is so good, I wanted to check with the pros.  =)  Thank you so much!*


It's authentic, IMO 
I think the price is good due to the staining on the bottom of the bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

mimott said:


> Hi. Is there enough to authenticate before I receive this? TIA
> g-gard3n
> Pre-owned Authentic Bottega Veneta Leather Handbag - RRP Over $2000
> 152200484537


Please repost using the format outlined on the first page of this thread. 
Like this:
*Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:*


----------



## V0N1B2

auskate said:


> Thankyou. Are you or can anyone recommend a reputable authenticator of BV. I did believe the bag to be early 200?


You could try Authenticate4U.  I don't know of many other companies, but A4U is very good at what they do.  Just be warned that they are very inconsistent with replying. I hear (in the eBay forum) that they respond best through their Facebook page. Good Luck


----------



## mimott

V0N1B2 said:


> Please repost using the format outlined on the first page of this thread.
> Like this:
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*



g-gard3n
152200484537
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152200484537 

Thankyou and sorry!!! Is this correct??

...and sorry about the other thing! Copying the whole first rules part of this! It's been so long since I've done this on my phone[emoji134]


----------



## V0N1B2

mimott said:


> g-gard3n
> 152200484537
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/152200484537
> Thankyou and sorry!!! Is this correct??
> ...and sorry about the other thing! Copying the whole first rules part of this! It's been so long since I've done this on my phone[emoji134]


If you were to request an authentication in the future, it would be formatted like this:
*Item Name: *PRE Owned Authentic Bottega Veneta Leather Handbag RRP Over $2000
*Listing number: *152200484537
*Seller name or ID: *g-gard3n
*Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-owne...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Comments: *Please authenticate

I have never seen this bag and don't know anything about it.  However, nothing is raising any red flags for me. The zipper gives me the feeling that it may have been a men's bag, and the overall shape looks like it may have been a cross-body/messenger bag. The colour is Ebano and the leather is Cervo.  The interior authenticity tag is consistent with those two things and although I can't see it in it's entirety, I will assume the first three digits are 105.  This bag is probably about 15 years old, give or take a few years.  That's about the best I can do unfortunately, but I have no reason to think this bag isn't authentic.
If anyone else wants to chime in, please do


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> If you were to request an authentication in the future, it would be formatted like this:
> *Item Name: *PRE Owned Authentic Bottega Veneta Leather Handbag RRP Over $2000
> *Listing number: *152200484537
> *Seller name or ID: *g-gard3n
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-owne...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *Comments: *Please authenticate
> 
> I have never seen this bag and don't know anything about it.  However, nothing is raising any red flags for me. The zipper gives me the feeling that it may have been a men's bag, and the overall shape looks like it may have been a cross-body/messenger bag. The colour is Ebano and the leather is Cervo.  The interior authenticity tag is consistent with those two things and although I can't see it in it's entirety, I will assume the first three digits are 105.  This bag is probably about 15 years old, give or take a few years.  That's about the best I can do unfortunately, but I have no reason to think this bag isn't authentic.
> If anyone else wants to chime in, please do



I believe this is authentic
Not sure about this but I don't think there was a men's line before Tomas Maier
I think it is a woman's bag and I think it is from the late 80's 
The tag and zipper pulls are consistent from this time


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> If you were to request an authentication in the future, it would be formatted like this:
> *Item Name: *PRE Owned Authentic Bottega Veneta Leather Handbag RRP Over $2000
> *Listing number: *152200484537
> *Seller name or ID: *g-gard3n
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-owned-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Leather-Handbag-RRP-Over-2000-/152200484537?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=3U7dXKDNTaBkFBXq9iYZWmNooz4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *Comments: *Please authenticate



Thank you V0N for giving an example of the format!


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Hi 
Would appreciate someone to help me authenticate the following :

Listing No. : 252519469991

Seller name : pacinko

Working link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/252519469991 

Additional pics as follow 






Thank you so much


----------



## V0N1B2

Lavender_Tea said:


> Hi
> Would appreciate someone to help me authenticate the following :
> 
> Listing No. : 252519469991
> 
> Seller name : pacinko
> 
> Working link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/252519469991
> 
> Additional pics as follow
> 
> View attachment 3455154
> 
> View attachment 3455155
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


The Medium Fuzzy Veneta (in Appia?) is authentic, IMO. 
It was the "special" seasonal Veneta done for Fall 2011 I think.


----------



## ineedbags

Hi all! Could I please ask for someone to help check on this pillow? Thanks!!!!

*Item Name: BV Pillow
Seller name or ID: shopping_z
Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182258619894?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: *


----------



## V0N1B2

ineedbags said:


> Hi all! Could I please ask for someone to help check on this pillow? Thanks!!!!
> 
> *Item Name: BV Pillow
> Seller name or ID: shopping_z
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182258619894?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: *


The Nero Pillow in the listing looks authentic, IMO


----------



## Lavender_Tea

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Fuzzy Veneta (in Appia?) is authentic, IMO.
> It was the "special" seasonal Veneta done for Fall 2011 I think.



Thank you so much, V0N1B2


----------



## ineedbags

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Pillow in the listing looks authentic, IMO



Thank you! Also...

*Item Name: BV crossbody
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...835281?hash=item4d49fd8d11:g:19MAAOSwHoFXtQL6
Comments: Is this a pillow?? I can't tell*


----------



## V0N1B2

ineedbags said:


> Thank you! Also...
> 
> *Item Name: BV crossbody
> Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...835281?hash=item4d49fd8d11:g:19MAAOSwHoFXtQL6
> Comments: Is this a pillow?? I can't tell*


This is authentic, IMO. 
It's not a "pillow", and I don't know if this has a specific name but it might be called a cube messenger or something. The colour is Celeste.


----------



## septembersiren

ineedbags said:


> Thank you! Also...
> 
> *Item Name: BV crossbody
> Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...835281?hash=item4d49fd8d11:g:19MAAOSwHoFXtQL6
> Comments: Is this a pillow?? I can't tell*



I think this bag came out right before the pillow came out
If I remember correctly it came out in 2 sizes


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic, IMO.
> It's not a "pillow", and I don't know if this has a specific name but it might be called a cube messenger or something. The colour is Celeste.


You are quite correct - this is the "Cube Messenger".  Love this bag - it's very very unique.



septembersiren said:


> I think this bag came out right before the pillow came out
> If I remember correctly it came out in 2 sizes


The "Pillow" messenger was issued in two sizes - but this is not the Pillow.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> You are quite correct - this is the "Cube Messenger".  Love this bag - it's very very unique.
> 
> 
> The "Pillow" messenger was issued in two sizes - but this is not the Pillow.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I did nit say this was a pillow
> I said that I thought it came out right before the pillow
> 
> I remember taking a bunch of bags down to Apple to see which bags fit an iPad
> You can fit an iPad in the large cube


----------



## indiaink

Right, sorry. You have a whole BV store in your head, you are like V0N, you guys are walking BV encyclopedias.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Right, sorry. You have a whole BV store in your head, you are like V0N, you guys are walking BV encyclopedias.



I actually think VON knows more than I do
She has an impressive amount of catalogues
Which is a great reference
I regret not taking catalogues when our store closed 
We weren't really allowed to take anything 
So I only could take my personal things but they would have let us take catalogues


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
Good afternoon.  How are you today?
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!
Item Name:  Details about  Bottega Veneta autumn 2016 shoulder bag. NEW. 100% GENUINE
Item #:          182263703568    
Seller:           d4nezu
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/182263703568?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Additional pictures:


----------



## septembersiren

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
> Good afternoon.  How are you today?
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!
> Item Name:  Details about  Bottega Veneta autumn 2016 shoulder bag. NEW. 100% GENUINE
> Item #:          182263703568
> Seller:           d4nezu
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/182263703568?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Additional pictures:



We need clearer pictures of the white tag (both sides) and s clearer picture of the Heat stamp
This bag is the seamless tote affectionately known here as the Bella bag


----------



## jburgh

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
> Good afternoon.  How are you today?
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!
> Item Name:  Details about  Bottega Veneta autumn 2016 shoulder bag. NEW. 100% GENUINE
> Item #:          182263703568
> Seller:           d4nezu
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/182263703568?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Additional pictures:


Please repost the pictures in a much larger size, I cannot enlarge


----------



## LT bag lady

vastrianta said:


> please help mw authenticate this bag
> 
> title: *Bottega Veneta Python Knot Clutch*
> seller: hannahbeecham
> item  number: 191951098244
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Python-Knot-Clutch-/191951098244?



Not Authentic.


----------



## auskate

V0N1B2 said:


> You could try Authenticate4U.  I don't know of many other companies, but A4U is very good at what they do.  Just be warned that they are very inconsistent with replying. I hear (in the eBay forum) that they respond best through their Facebook page. Good Luck


Thankyou VON1B2 for being so helpfull. They will hopefully give me the confirmation I require!!


----------



## DutchGirl007

DEAR ALL, PLEASE NOTE:  I bid on a listing by this same seller, same colored bag, different numbers.  Seller says, he has 3 bags, same color and model but no tags and no mirrors, bag is in the EU,   The mentioned listing uses the same photos as previous listing. EXCEPT for the tags.  I found this suspicious, I asked for 7 photos, never got an answer.    If you are interested,  I have photos of the other (sold bag) the seller sent to me 2 days ago.  I did not move ahead with this purchase, instincts said, no.



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
> Good afternoon.  How are you today?
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!
> Item Name:  Details about  Bottega Veneta autumn 2016 shoulder bag. NEW. 100% GENUINE
> Item #:          182263703568
> Seller:           d4nezu
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/182263703568?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Additional pictures:





jburgh said:


> Please repost the pictures in a much larger size, I cannot enlarge


----------



## DutchGirl007

Follow up http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-243#post-30588879
Saw request for authentication on a bag I bid on 2 days ago, then I got a 2nd chance offer.  Same photos were used, same listing, then personal emails of bag tags, only.  I asked for more photos, never got any.

PREVIOUS LISTING, 
seller: D4NEZU 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18225661754...535ae163c56&bu=43352036104&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Hope I did the right thing by sharing this.


----------



## jburgh

DutchGirl007 said:


> Follow up http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-243#post-30588879
> Saw request for authentication on a bag I bid on 2 days ago, then I got a 2nd chance offer.  Same photos were used, same listing, then personal emails of bag tags, only.  I asked for more photos, never got any.
> 
> PREVIOUS LISTING,
> seller: D4NEZU
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18225661754...535ae163c56&bu=43352036104&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Hope I did the right thing by sharing this.


This bag raises several red flags for me...anyone else?


----------



## septembersiren

So hard to tell from pictures
But I myself would pass on this bag


----------



## tabolove26

DutchGirl007 said:


> Follow up http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-243#post-30588879
> Saw request for authentication on a bag I bid on 2 days ago, then I got a 2nd chance offer.  Same photos were used, same listing, then personal emails of bag tags, only.  I asked for more photos, never got any.
> 
> PREVIOUS LISTING,
> seller: D4NEZU
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18225661754...535ae163c56&bu=43352036104&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Hope I did the right thing by sharing this.


Thank you for sharing.  Hmmm, the same seller just listed the same bag for sale, and she said that she has more than one to sell...hmmm.  I like the bag; but, if there is a red flag, I better pass.


----------



## DutchGirl007

tabolove26 said:


> Thank you for sharing.  Hmmm, the same seller just listed the same bag for sale, and she said that she has more than one to sell...hmmm.  I like the bag; but, if there is a red flag, I better pass.



Good choice, I did... After asking for more specific photos, it's still suspicious.  Pass!


----------



## santafe423

Hi all, 
Please help me authenticate this bag: 
Item Name: New-4250-BOTTEGA-VENETA-2016-Black-Intrecciato-Monaco-Bag-Handbag-Tote-Hobo
Listing Number: 222235093198
Seller name:  monalisalikes
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-4250-BO...o-Monaco-Bag-Handbag-Tote-Hobo-/222235093198?
Thanks so much!


----------



## indiaink

santafe423 said:


> Hi all,
> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> Item Name: New-4250-BOTTEGA-VENETA-2016-Black-Intrecciato-Monaco-Bag-Handbag-Tote-Hobo
> Listing Number: 222235093198
> Seller name:  monalisalikes
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-4250-BO...o-Monaco-Bag-Handbag-Tote-Hobo-/222235093198?
> Thanks so much!


This raises no red flags, but I would like to see the back side of the white authenticity tag, please.


----------



## santafe423

Thanks! I've asked for a photo and will get back to you.


----------



## santafe423

Hi, The seller posted new photos in the link.  Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

santafe423 said:


> Hi all,
> Please help me authenticate this bag:
> Item Name: New-4250-BOTTEGA-VENETA-2016-Black-Intrecciato-Monaco-Bag-Handbag-Tote-Hobo
> Listing Number: 222235093198
> Seller name:  monalisalikes
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-4250-BO...o-Monaco-Bag-Handbag-Tote-Hobo-/222235093198?
> Thanks so much!





santafe423 said:


> Hi, The seller posted new photos in the link.  Thanks!



Authentic.


----------



## mimott

V0N1B2 said:


> If you were to request an authentication in the future, it would be formatted like this:
> *Item Name: *PRE Owned Authentic Bottega Veneta Leather Handbag RRP Over $2000
> *Listing number: *152200484537
> *Seller name or ID: *g-gard3n
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pre-owne...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *Comments: *Please authenticate
> 
> I have never seen this bag and don't know anything about it.  However, nothing is raising any red flags for me. The zipper gives me the feeling that it may have been a men's bag, and the overall shape looks like it may have been a cross-body/messenger bag. The colour is Ebano and the leather is Cervo.  The interior authenticity tag is consistent with those two things and although I can't see it in it's entirety, I will assume the first three digits are 105.  This bag is probably about 15 years old, give or take a few years.  That's about the best I can do unfortunately, but I have no reason to think this bag isn't authentic.
> If anyone else wants to chime in, please do



Thankyou very much!
Sorry I didn't get the format correct and very much appreciate your help!!!


----------



## mimott

septembersiren said:


> I believe this is authentic
> Not sure about this but I don't think there was a men's line before Tomas Maier
> I think it is a woman's bag and I think it is from the late 80's
> The tag and zipper pulls are consistent from this time



Thankyou!


----------



## ineedbags

Sorry for the belated thank you, but thank you! You guys are amazing (I didn't get it in the end so... will likely be asking for your collective help again in future)




V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Pillow in the listing looks authentic, IMO





V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic, IMO.
> It's not a "pillow", and I don't know if this has a specific name but it might be called a cube messenger or something. The colour is Celeste.





septembersiren said:


> I think this bag came out right before the pillow came out
> If I remember correctly it came out in 2 sizes





indiaink said:


> You are quite correct - this is the "Cube Messenger".  Love this bag - it's very very unique.
> 
> 
> The "Pillow" messenger was issued in two sizes - but this is not the Pillow.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Can you take a look at this for me?  Thanks.

NEW ICONIC BOTTEGA VENETA SAND CLASSIC LEATHER SEAMLESS WOVEN SHOULDER TOTE BAG
Seller: luxuryonbudget
ebay item number:  331955174810

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331955174810


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Can you take a look at this for me?  Thanks.
> 
> NEW ICONIC BOTTEGA VENETA SAND CLASSIC LEATHER SEAMLESS WOVEN SHOULDER TOTE BAG
> Seller: luxuryonbudget
> ebay item number:  331955174810
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331955174810


The New Sand "Bella" in the listing is authentic, IMO.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> The New Sand "Bella" in the listing is authentic, IMO.



Thanks, V.


----------



## Koleksiku

Hello .. Im new .. And really need help in choosing either the grey or the red Maxi . Both are preloved and got different aunthetication tag..


----------



## indiaink

Koleksiku said:


> Hello .. Im new .. And really need help in choosing either the grey or the red Maxi . Both are preloved and got different aunthetication tag..



I'm assuming since you posted in the Authenticate This thread, you want these authenticated?

We need to see the heat stamp on both bags; we need to see the back side of the white label in the first photo, and the front side of the white label in the second photo.  However, understand we can't really help you with the gray bag as it has the new serial number that can only be deciphered by a Bottega Veneta sales associate.


----------



## Koleksiku

Thanks a lot for your fast response.. Hope i can get more pics by tmrw.. So if I call the Bottega store n tell them the serial numbers of the grey bag . They're able to decipher ? Or I have to bring the bag along? Many thanks

[QUOTE="indiaink, post: 30618418


----------



## V0N1B2

Koleksiku said:


> Thanks a lot for your fast response.. Hope i can get more pics by tmrw.. So if I call the Bottega store n tell them the serial numbers of the grey bag . They're able to decipher ? Or I have to bring the bag along? Many thanks
> 
> [QUOTE="indiaink, post: 30618418


Okay, but what is your question? Are you asking if the bags are real/fake or are you asking which one you should keep, and/or which one we like better? Are you asking about colour?


----------



## Koleksiku

V0N1B2 said:


> Okay, but what is your question? Are you asking if the bags are real/fake or are you asking which one you should keep, and/or which one we like better? Are you asking about colour?


Im askingg whether the bag is real or fake and which color should I get . But I found out the red one was sold last night.


----------



## Elizabel

Hi all! I'm super keen to get your thoughts on this listing.

Listing Number 172338923389

Seller: mrpablopea(13)

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...nt-Leather-Woven-Bag-/172338923389?nav=SEARCH

Thanks so much!
E x


----------



## indiaink

Elizabel said:


> Hi all! I'm super keen to get your thoughts on this listing.
> 
> Listing Number 172338923389
> 
> Seller: mrpablopea(13)
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...nt-Leather-Woven-Bag-/172338923389?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks so much!
> E x
> 
> View attachment 3465481
> View attachment 3465482
> View attachment 3465483
> View attachment 3465484
> View attachment 3465485
> View attachment 3465486


Authentic.


----------



## Elizabel

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thanks so much, Indiaink! [emoji253][emoji3]


----------



## jburgh

Elizabel said:


> Hi all! I'm super keen to get your thoughts on this listing.
> 
> Listing Number 172338923389
> 
> Seller: mrpablopea(13)
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...nt-Leather-Woven-Bag-/172338923389?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks so much!
> E x
> 
> View attachment 3465481
> View attachment 3465482
> View attachment 3465483
> View attachment 3465484
> View attachment 3465485
> View attachment 3465486


Authentic - Agree.  I have this bag.  I think it was from 2005-ish, it is fun!


----------



## Elizabel

jburgh said:


> Authentic - Agree.  I have this bag.  I think it was from 2005-ish, it is fun!



Thanks so much, Jburgh!

Agree - super cute! It's just hand carry, right? 

E x


----------



## anothercharm

Hello all! I need help in authenticating this Bella bag. It looks good to me except the tag with clamps which made me feel uncertain. Thanks so much in advance.

Style : Bella
Seller : Private Seller


----------



## V0N1B2

pimpisa said:


> Hello all! I need help in authenticating this Bella bag. It looks good to me except the tag with clamps which made me feel uncertain. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Style : Bella
> Seller : Private Seller
> View attachment 3466154
> View attachment 3466155
> View attachment 3466156
> View attachment 3466157
> View attachment 3466163
> View attachment 3466164
> View attachment 3466165


I don't believe this bag is authentic.
Sorry


----------



## anothercharm

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't believe this bag is authentic.
> Sorry


Thank you! You have just helped me saving a thousand dollars! It looks skeptical for me too but I've never seen a fake bella before. I was too optimistic that perhaps it was a vintage bella style [emoji29]


----------



## Koleksiku

Hello .. 
Is this bag authentic?
Please help. 
Thank you so much..


----------



## indiaink

Koleksiku said:


> Hello ..
> Is this bag authentic?
> Please help.
> Thank you so much..


Authentic in the lovely Ebano color.


----------



## Koleksiku

indiaink said:


> Authentic in the lovely Ebano color.


Awhhh great . Thankkkk you so very much indiaink.. I can finally own a BV maxi .. Thank you thank youuu


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your help:

Item: Large Belly in Sienna
Listing: eBay 222251638360
Seller: Nekolassa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...638360?hash=item33bf3ade58:g:Ka4AAOSwMgdXx333
Comments:  What is the name of this color, any ideas?  I am not finding much by searching for Siena or Sienna.


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help:
> 
> Item: Large Belly in Sienna
> Comments:  What is the name of this color, any ideas?  I am not finding much by searching for Siena or Sienna.


You love the Belly style!  I think it's Rust but I'm not positive.  As for authenticity, things looks good to me but I always defer to our resident authenticators. I just saw your name pop up and thought 'I wonder if she found a pretty Belly...'


----------



## GoStanford

Thank you for the info!  I looked at some of the Reference photos and it does seem like it could be Rust.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help:
> 
> Item: Large Belly in Sienna
> Listing: eBay 222251638360
> Seller: Nekolassa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...638360?hash=item33bf3ade58:g:Ka4AAOSwMgdXx333
> Comments:  What is the name of this color, any ideas?  I am not finding much by searching for Siena or Sienna.


Authentic! It's Rust, from EFW 2011/12.  Beautiful piece!


----------



## dtde123

Hello!

Could someone please help in authenticating this bag?

Here is the information:

Bottega Veneta Elephant Gray Hobo
Listing Number 112136981055
Seller Name:  pilaupilau
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...9Fu9mUNLJy9PsYW6c37jQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

It did not have a photo of the authenticity label but I purchased the bag anyways.  I received it today and the label does not look right or make sense and the font is off.  It's also really papery and thin.  Color on the label is 2040 which does not make sense, correct?  I have attached two photos of the label.  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## V0N1B2

dtde123 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could someone please help in authenticating this bag?
> 
> Here is the information:
> 
> Bottega Veneta Elephant Gray Hobo
> Listing Number 112136981055
> Seller Name:  pilaupilau
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Elephant-Gray-Hobo-Bag-/112136981055?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=j77Nt99Fu9mUNLJy9PsYW6c37jQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> It did not have a photo of the authenticity label but I purchased the bag anyways.  I received it today and the label does not look right or make sense and the font is off.  It's also really papery and thin.  Color on the label is 2040 which does not make sense, correct?  I have attached two photos of the label.  Thanks for any help you can provide.


No, this is not authentic. Sorry


----------



## dtde123

V0N1B2 said:


> No, this is not authentic. Sorry


Thank you very much.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi lovely BV forum members 

Can you kindly authenticate this Nero medium Veneta for me? I bought it as an unused brand-new piece from the previous owner. I feel that it has all the right features of a genuine BV. What nags me is that after about 8 uses, it remains very stiff. I also bought another brand new medium Veneta in petale thereafter from an online reseller which peddlers authentic stuff and I found that this Nero bag is heavier - to be precise some 100g heavier. The leather seems a bit rough with more visible grains.That got me really bothered as I don't like the idea of carrying a fake BV. 

Attached are the photos and I tried to capture one which hopefully shows the grains. I will post more photos if it is helpful. Thanks tons in advance for any guidance.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 3469550
> View attachment 3469551
> View attachment 3469552
> View attachment 3469553
> View attachment 3469554
> View attachment 3469548
> View attachment 3469549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lovely BV forum members
> 
> Can you kindly authenticate this Nero medium Veneta for me? I bought it as an unused brand-new piece from the previous owner. I feel that it has all the right features of a genuine BV. What nags me is that after about 8 uses, it remains very stiff. I also bought another brand new medium Veneta in petale thereafter from an online reseller which peddlers authentic stuff and I found that this Nero bag is heavier - to be precise some 100g heavier. The leather seems a bit rough with more visible grains.That got me really bothered as I don't like the idea of carrying a fake BV.
> 
> Attached are the photos and I tried to capture one which hopefully shows the grains. I will post more photos if it is helpful. Thanks tons in advance for any guidance.



I omitted to add that the leather has a sheen that I don't see in my other BVs. 

Thanks !


----------



## indiaink

Can you provide some more clear photos of the weave on the edges, that go around the bag and up the handle?  And a better close-up of the heat stamp.

I'm looking at the weave on the edges of the bag and something looks off - how is it with this bag compared to the Petale bag?



Bagcoolie said:


> View attachment 3469550
> View attachment 3469551
> View attachment 3469552
> View attachment 3469553
> View attachment 3469554
> View attachment 3469548
> View attachment 3469549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lovely BV forum members
> 
> Can you kindly authenticate this Nero medium Veneta for me? I bought it as an unused brand-new piece from the previous owner. I feel that it has all the right features of a genuine BV. What nags me is that after about 8 uses, it remains very stiff. I also bought another brand new medium Veneta in petale thereafter from an online reseller which peddlers authentic stuff and I found that this Nero bag is heavier - to be precise some 100g heavier. The leather seems a bit rough with more visible grains.That got me really bothered as I don't like the idea of carrying a fake BV.
> 
> Attached are the photos and I tried to capture one which hopefully shows the grains. I will post more photos if it is helpful. Thanks tons in advance for any guidance.





Bagcoolie said:


> I omitted to add that the leather has a sheen that I don't see in my other BVs.
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## Bagcoolie

indiaink said:


> Can you provide some more clear photos of the weave on the edges, that go around the bag and up the handle?  And a better close-up of the heat stamp.
> 
> I'm looking at the weave on the edges of the bag and something looks off - how is it with this bag compared to the Petale bag?


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thanks Indiaink, for the response. More photos herein. The blue sheen is from the reflection from my TV.


----------



## Bagcoolie

The weave on the Petale seems similar to that on this Nero piece. Thanks in advance for your guidance and comment.


----------



## indiaink

Bagcoolie said:


> Thanks Indiaink, for the response. More photos herein. The blue sheen is from the reflection from my TV.





Bagcoolie said:


> The weave on the Petale seems similar to that on this Nero piece. Thanks in advance for your guidance and comment.



It looks good to me - if the bag is newer, as you say, it would be stiffer - many here recommend putting in a couple of canned goods and hanging the bag from a door handle for a few days to help loosen it up.


----------



## Bagcoolie

indiaink said:


> It looks good to me - if the bag is newer, as you say, it would be stiffer - many here recommend putting in a couple of canned goods and hanging the bag from a door handle for a few days to help loosen it up.


Thank you so much Indiaink for setting my mind at ease !


----------



## DutchGirl007

Listing link:https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-campana-hobo-intrecciato-nappa-small503369

Seller:Trendlee 

Item BV Campana- purple

Comments:  the interior doesn't have that soft BV feeling, it feels fake.  I am in possession of the item and there is an authenticity document included, but because of the interior feeling to the touch,I am concerned.











Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Listing link:https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-campana-hobo-intrecciato-nappa-small503369
> 
> Seller:Trendlee
> 
> Item BV Campana- purple
> 
> Comments:  the interior doesn't have that soft BV feeling, it feels fake.  I am in possession of the item and there is an authenticity document included, but because of the interior feeling to the touch,I am concerned.
> View attachment 3471301
> View attachment 3471302
> View attachment 3471304
> 
> View attachment 3471305
> View attachment 3471306
> View attachment 3471307
> 
> View attachment 3471308
> 
> 
> Thank you for your assistance!


Nothing is alarming but the heatstamp, and underside of the zipper would be helpful.
BV may have used a different suede for the interior that season? The inside of my Opera Roma is a stiffer suede than my Nero Roma as well as the rest of my bags. Hard to pinpoint a year and colour but it could be Aubergine from Fall 2014?  I think there was also a Maroon/Marron done just a few seasons before that (but I could be mistaken).
That being said, if you aren't happy - return it.


----------



## DutchGirl007

V0N1B2 said:


> Nothing is alarming but the heatstamp, and underside of the zipper would be helpful.
> BV may have used a different suede for the interior that season? The inside of my Opera Roma is a stiffer suede than my Nero Roma as well as the rest of my bags. Hard to pinpoint a year and colour but it could be Aubergine from Fall 2014?  I think there was also a Maroon/Marron done just a few seasons before that (but I could be mistaken).
> That being said, if you aren't happy - return it.



Here are more photos, sorry I forgot those pics...I think I already had the certificate back and front? but I will include it again the authentication was done by "******************".  I'm pondering, I agree if it's not right I will return it. I'm just surprised the interior smells odd because I once bought a fake bag that had that same strange interior feel & toxic smell.   

Thanks again, [emoji4] I really appreciate your impressions!  Warmest regards!


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Here are more photos, sorry I forgot those pics...I think I already had the certificate back and front? but I will include it again the authentication was done by "******************".  I'm pondering, I agree if it's not right I will return it. I'm just surprised the interior smells odd because I once bought a fake bag that had that same strange interior feel & toxic smell.
> 
> Thanks again, [emoji4] I really appreciate your impressions!  Warmest regards!
> 
> View attachment 3471339
> 
> View attachment 3471340
> 
> View attachment 3471341
> 
> View attachment 3471342


Everything looks like it should, IMO. If you have a good rapport with an SA, perhaps she can run the tag for you. 
BV has used a variety of linings over the years, some soft, some stiff, some thick, some thin... but as I said before, if you aren't happy with it, return.  I have never dealt with Trendlee before, but I assume they are a big seller and have a good return policy. There will be another Campana.


----------



## DutchGirl007

V0N1B2 said:


> Everything looks like it should, IMO. If you have a good rapport with an SA, perhaps she can run the tag for you.
> BV has used a variety of linings over the years, some soft, some stiff, some thick, some thin... but as I said before, if you aren't happy with it, return.  I have never dealt with Trendlee before, but I assume they are a big seller and have a good return policy. There will be another Campana.



Many thanks, & again I appreciate your professional opinion.  

Best, DG


----------



## f1champ

Hi, could you please check this bag for me please? My mom passed away last year and I'm helping to liquidate the items. My dad is questioning the authenticity of this bag. Thanks in advance for your help.

Item Name: LARGE VENETA BAG IN NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA
Seller name or ID: NONE
Working Link to pictures:
Comments: My mom purchased it in Hong Kong from a reputable 2nd hand purse shop.


----------



## V0N1B2

f1champ said:


> Hi, could you please check this bag for me please? My mom passed away last year and I'm helping to liquidate the items. My dad is questioning the authenticity of this bag. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> Item Name: LARGE VENETA BAG IN NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA
> Seller name or ID: NONE
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments: My mom purchased it in Hong Kong from a reputable 2nd hand purse shop.


This is an authentic Maxi Veneta in Nero, IMO.


----------



## f1champ

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Maxi Veneta in Nero, IMO.


Thank you


----------



## shakalaboom

Hi, can someone please help to authenticate this

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Hobo Shoulder
Seller name or ID: 101_brandedbag
Working Link to pictures: https://instagram.com/p/BHL8c41hfcI/
Comments:*
*I have pm the seller and he sent me these photos of the bag (i will attach it below). Seller claimed that he got the bag from a reseller in Japan and is assured of its authenticity.

What raised my concern is the 2nd line on the authenticity tag. Firstly, it isnt printed to be totally visible. Secondly, the 2nd line does not start with "EPEV" then the "Year of Made" then the unique code..

Please help.. thanks in advance 
*


----------



## indiaink

shakalaboom said:


> Hi, can someone please help to authenticate this
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Hobo Shoulder
> Seller name or ID: 101_brandedbag
> Working Link to pictures: https://instagram.com/p/BHL8c41hfcI/
> Comments:
> I have pm the seller and he sent me these photos of the bag (i will attach it below). Seller claimed that he got the bag from a reseller in Japan and is assured of its authenticity.
> 
> What raised my concern is the 2nd line on the authenticity tag. Firstly, it isnt printed to be totally visible. Secondly, the 2nd line does not start with "EPEV" then the "Year of Made" then the unique code..
> 
> Please help.. thanks in advance *


This is an authentic older Veneta with a tag consistent from that era; not all of the information on a tag was always available due to it being sewn deeper into the seam.  Lovely Ebano brown color! Looks luscious!


----------



## edzmaya

Hello!
Can anyne help me if this is authentic? TIA! I have attached pics.
Item: BV sling bag
Seller: Instagram brandstuffph


----------



## indiaink

edzmaya said:


> View attachment 3476017
> View attachment 3476018
> View attachment 3476019
> View attachment 3476020
> View attachment 3476021
> View attachment 3476023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Can anyne help me if this is authentic? TIA! I have attached pics.
> Item: BV sling bag
> Seller: Instagram brandstuffph



Authentic. I had this in a yellow color once - it's nice to pull the clasp through the ring and clasp it to the other ring and make a shorter handle for a night-out!


----------



## edzmaya

indiaink said:


> Authentic. I had this in a yellow color once - it's nice to pull the clasp through the ring and clasp it to the other ring and make a shorter handle for a night-out!


Thanks indiaink!


----------



## shakalaboom

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic older Veneta with a tag consistent from that era; not all of the information on a tag was always available due to it being sewn deeper into the seam.  Lovely Ebano brown color! Looks luscious!


Hi indiaink, thanks for your help!


----------



## anothercharm

Hello! Could you please help authenticate this pre-owned Nero Large Campana for me? I have already purchased it but I feel a bit uncertain when comparing every detail with the authentic medium Campana I own. 

The main problem is the heatstamp. When I touch it, it just does not feel very deep to the fingers like my other bags, and the metal zip is plain and not stamped 'riri'. The mirror stamp looks a 'bit' off too. However, the overall and feel of it is just great like the other BVs I own. So I need your help to authenticate this - I may return it to the seller if this is not genuine. Thank you so much in advance!

Style : Nero Large Campana
Condition : Pre-owned from Private Seller 
Year : 2010
Concerns : Heatstamp, Zipper, Mirror Stamp


----------



## V0N1B2

pimpisa said:


> Hello! Could you please help authenticate this pre-owned Nero Large Campana for me? I have already purchased it but I feel a bit uncertain when comparing every detail with the authentic medium Campana I own.
> 
> The main problem is the heatstamp. When I touch it, it just does not feel very deep to the fingers like my other bags, and the metal zip is plain and not stamped 'riri'. The mirror stamp looks a 'bit' off too. However, the overall and feel of it is just great like the other BVs I own. So I need your help to authenticate this - I may return it to the seller if this is not genuine. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Style : Nero Large Campana
> Condition : Pre-owned from Private Seller
> Year : 2010
> Concerns : Heatstamp, Zipper, Mirror Stamp


Your Nero Large Campana is authentic, IMO.
The heat stamps in my experience aren't that "deep" when they are imprinted directly on the leather versus those found on bags like the Veneta. Much like the colour and heaviness of the ink print on the authenticity tags, these do vary from bag to bag, and year to year.


----------



## indiaink

pimpisa said:


> Hello! Could you please help authenticate this pre-owned Nero Large Campana for me? I have already purchased it but I feel a bit uncertain when comparing every detail with the authentic medium Campana I own.
> 
> The main problem is the heatstamp. When I touch it, it just does not feel very deep to the fingers like my other bags, and the metal zip is plain and not stamped 'riri'. The mirror stamp looks a 'bit' off too. However, the overall and feel of it is just great like the other BVs I own. So I need your help to authenticate this - I may return it to the seller if this is not genuine. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Style : Nero Large Campana
> Condition : Pre-owned from Private Seller
> Year : 2010
> Concerns : Heatstamp, Zipper, Mirror Stamp


As V0N said, this is authentic.  If you look at the location of the heatstamp it is in an area where the leather is pulled every time you open the bag, because of the magnetic closure.  So the depth of the stamping will not maintain over time.

You might consider getting your bags authenticated here before you purchase, saving yourself some worry.


----------



## anothercharm

Dear Von and Indiaink, 

Thank you so much for your kind help! I was very panic when I received this bag as it came with an obvious fake BV dust bag. I inquired with the seller and she told me that she lost the original dust bag during her relocation so she bought a dust bag online, in which she did not know if it was authentic or not. That brought me to scrutinize the bag and its mirror closely and started panicking! Now I can sleep with peace. Thanks so much again  



pimpisa said:


> Hello! Could you please help authenticate this pre-owned Nero Large Campana for me? I have already purchased it but I feel a bit uncertain when comparing every detail with the authentic medium Campana I own.
> 
> The main problem is the heatstamp. When I touch it, it just does not feel very deep to the fingers like my other bags, and the metal zip is plain and not stamped 'riri'. The mirror stamp looks a 'bit' off too. However, the overall and feel of it is just great like the other BVs I own. So I need your help to authenticate this - I may return it to the seller if this is not genuine. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Style : Nero Large Campana
> Condition : Pre-owned from Private Seller
> Year : 2010
> Concerns : Heatstamp, Zipper, Mirror Stamp


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hello all

Please help authenticate this. I am not sure if the glimmer totes come in this shade of green. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/182288001875?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The seller sent me the front of the white label. I asked for the rear of it as well as underside of the zipper pull. STE declined and maintained that this is a genuine piece.

Grateful for your guidance before making a decision.

Thanks tons in advance


----------



## V0N1B2

Bagcoolie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Please help authenticate this. I am not sure if the glimmer totes come in this shade of green.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182288001875?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller sent me the front of the white label. I asked for the rear of it as well as underside of the zipper pull. STE declined and maintained that this is a genuine piece.
> 
> Grateful for your guidance before making a decision.
> 
> Thanks tons in advance


Can you post the label? I can't really give you much of an opinion without it. 
If it is authentic, I would assume the colour is New Sauge from Spring 2015, and the insets would be Flamingo?
I don't know what colours were offered in this silhouette, but I can check.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Can you post the label? I can't really give you much of an opinion without it.
> If it is authentic, I would assume the colour is New Sauge from Spring 2015, and the insets would be Flamingo?
> I don't know what colours were offered in this silhouette, but I can check.





Bagcoolie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Please help authenticate this. I am not sure if the glimmer totes come in this shade of green.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/182288001875?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller sent me the front of the white label. I asked for the rear of it as well as underside of the zipper pull. STE declined and maintained that this is a genuine piece.
> 
> Grateful for your guidance before making a decision.
> 
> Thanks tons in advance





V0N1B2 said:


> Can you post the label? I can't really give you much of an opinion without it.
> If it is authentic, I would assume the colour is New Sauge from Spring 2015, and the insets would be Flamingo?
> I don't know what colours were offered in this silhouette, but I can check.



Here's the photo the seller was kind enough to provide me - but you can see it's not very good. I think this is authentic:  everything looks good, but let's wait to confirm with V0N. There is nothing here to think it's other then authentic...


----------



## Bagcoolie

V0N1B2 said:


> Can you post the label? I can't really give you much of an opinion without it.
> If it is authentic, I would assume the colour is New Sauge from Spring 2015, and the insets would be Flamingo?
> I don't know what colours were offered in this silhouette, but I can check.




Thank you so much Von1B2 and Indiaink. Really sweet of both of you. Here are the photos the seller provided me. Please see attachments. Thanks tons again.


----------



## Bagcoolie

I am sorry that I am really lousy with technology and could not download the pictures in a more professional manner☺️


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Here's the photo the seller was kind enough to provide me - but you can see it's not very good. I think this is authentic:  everything looks good, but let's wait to confirm with V0N. There is nothing here to think it's other then authentic...
> 
> View attachment 3478510





Bagcoolie said:


> Thank you so much Von1B2 and Indiaink. Really sweet of both of you. Here are the photos the seller provided me. Please see attachments. Thanks tons again.


I tend to think it's authentic. There's nothing screaming fake to me. If you buy it, please post your own clearer photos in the thread


----------



## Bagcoolie

V0N1B2 said:


> I tend to think it's authentic. There's nothing screaming fake to me. If you buy it, please post your own clearer photos in the thread


Great ! Thanks again Von and Indiaink! Sorry to pose one more Q- does BV use the type of clasp that is shown on Pic 7 in the listing ? I tend to see concealed clasps. Thanks for your further guidance


----------



## indiaink

Bagcoolie said:


> Great ! Thanks again Von and Indiaink! Sorry to pose one more Q- does BV use the type of clasp that is shown on Pic 7 in the listing ? I tend to see concealed clasps. Thanks for your further guidance


Because it has two sections that close with that magnetic snap, that's why you see it.  If it had the hidden closure in the center it wouldn't work for both sides. So yes, this is consistent for this style of bag. I can't believe that hasn't been snatched up yet!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thanks again Indiaink. I pulled the trigger! Can't believe myself ! Will post pictures when I get it.


----------



## Bagcoolie

I would like to express my deep appreciation again to Von and Indiaink! Seller said she will ship it tomorrow. Am based in Asia so with further shipment from my US address, I should get it in 2 weeks time. Will share photos then Meantime, have to sit and wait ...  Have a lovely day !


----------



## V0N1B2

Bagcoolie said:


> I would like to express my deep appreciation again to Von and Indiaink! Seller said she will ship it tomorrow. Am based in Asia so with further shipment from my US address, I should get it in 2 weeks time. Will share photos then Meantime, have to sit and wait ...  Have a lovely day !


Aww, thank you. That is very kind 
Don't forget to reveal your bag when you get it.
(also, just FYI: different bags have different closures.  The Roma and Olimpia bags have exposed magnetic snaps, to name just two off the top of my head)


----------



## twin-fun

Would you kindly authenticate this new large Veneta in Nero that is being offered to me? All the pictures were taken outside in sunlight. I hope I captured all the necessary pictures but if not please let me know what's missing. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

twin-fun said:


> Would you kindly authenticate this new large Veneta in Nero that is being offered to me? All the pictures were taken outside in sunlight. I hope I captured all the necessary pictures but if not please let me know what's missing. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3479526
> View attachment 3479527
> View attachment 3479528
> View attachment 3479530
> View attachment 3479531
> View attachment 3479532
> View attachment 3479533



Ooh lovely!  It's authentic, IMO :flowers.


----------



## twin-fun

V0N1B2 said:


> Ooh lovely!  It's authentic, IMO :flowers.


Oh wow! The bag appears to be brand new and is an unbelievable deal. I have to keep pinching myself that I came across it. Thank you so very much for authenticating it!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi lovely BV authenticators

Please help authenticate the following clutch:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...203655?hash=item2a71a40f47:g:cC0AAOSwzaJX6vH1

I just bought a BV tote from this same seller and this clutch caught the fancy of a friend. We would be grateful if you can give your opinion on its authenticity.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Jennifer Miles

Hi authenticators! Would you kindly take a look at this bag. Thanks so much!!
Medium intrecciato hobo


----------



## mibolsa

*
Hello,  
May I get some opinions on this bag?
Many thanks!


Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Intracciato Nappa Belly Hobo Bag Sand Gray Beige Limo Vguc
Listing number: 162194680432
Seller name or ID: ma901us2005
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162194680432?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:*


----------



## V0N1B2

Bagcoolie said:


> Hi lovely BV authenticators
> Please help authenticate the following clutch:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...203655?hash=item2a71a40f47:g:cC0AAOSwzaJX6vH1
> I just bought a BV tote from this same seller and this clutch caught the fancy of a friend. We would be grateful if you can give your opinion on its authenticity.
> Thank you in advance


Vintage isn't really my forté. However, nothing sends up any red flags. As for an age, does it have an authenticity tag in the zippered pocket? 70s bags didn't have them, but ones from the late 80s and 90s did.
That's about the best I can do. There are other ladies here much better schooled in the vintage bags than me


----------



## V0N1B2

Jennifer Miles said:


> Hi authenticators! Would you kindly take a look at this bag. Thanks so much!!
> Medium intrecciato hobo
> 
> View attachment 3480372
> View attachment 3480373
> View attachment 3480376
> View attachment 3480377
> View attachment 3480378
> View attachment 3480379
> 
> View attachment 3480380


The Medium Belly Veneta looks authentic, IMO 
As far as colour is concerned, I can't really tell.  I want to say it might be Delft? Hard to say unless it's photographed in various lights - plus it's a bit worn and faded so that makes it hard to tell definitively.


----------



## V0N1B2

mibolsa said:


> *Hello,
> May I get some opinions on this bag?
> Many thanks!*
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Intracciato Nappa Belly Hobo Bag Sand Gray Beige Limo Vguc
> Listing number: 162194680432
> Seller name or ID: ma901us2005
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162194680432?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:*


Ideally, I'd like to see the other side of that authenticity tag before giving an opinion, although I see no red flags with it so far. The bag in the listing looks like a Medium Belly in what looks like Marmo, but I will wait for all the necessary pictures before confirming that.


----------



## Bagcoolie

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage isn't really my forté. However, nothing sends up any red flags. As for an age, does it have an authenticity tag in the zippered pocket? 70s bags didn't have them, but ones from the late 80s and 90s did.
> That's about the best I can do. There are other ladies here much better schooled in the vintage bags than me


Thank you so much for your guidance. I will ask for the white label and see what the seller says. Hope she is more cooperative this round! Have a great evening


----------



## mibolsa

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Belly Veneta looks authentic, IMO
> As far as colour is concerned, I can't really tell.  I want to say it might be Delft? Hard to say unless it's photographed in various lights - plus it's a bit worn and faded so that makes it hard to tell definitively.



Hi VON1B2,


V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, I'd like to see the other side of that authenticity tag before giving an opinion, although I see no red flags with it so far. The bag in the listing looks like a Medium Belly in what looks like Marmo, but I will wait for all the necessary pictures before confirming that.




Hi VON1B2,
Here is a picture of the tag the seller provided.  She also added one to the listing.  

Thank you!


----------



## Lechner

Please could so tell me whether it is an original?
( bag and purse are not sure) thank you!!


jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:
> *
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta bag and purse
> Seller name or ID:  private seller
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments: used*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

mibolsa said:


> Hi VON1B2,
> Here is a picture of the tag the seller provided.  She also added one to the listing.
> Thank you!
> View attachment 3480850


Thanks for the additional photo. The bag pictured is authentic, IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lechner said:


> Please could so tell me whether it is an original?
> ( bag and purse are not sure) thank you!!


We have a format for authentications, like this:
*Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:*

*Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
4. views of the lining
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
6. views of hardware
7. mirror, both sides if applicable

However, I will save you the trouble of re-posting as these items are not authentic.


----------



## jburgh

Yes, thanks to the above.  Please refer to post 1 in this thread for additional details on authentication requests. Following the format also helps searching, too!


----------



## Bagcoolie

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage isn't really my forté. However, nothing sends up any red flags. As for an age, does it have an authenticity tag in the zippered pocket? 70s bags didn't have them, but ones from the late 80s and 90s did.
> That's about the best I can do. There are other ladies here much better schooled in the vintage bags than me



Hi Von

Seller said no white label and can't recall which year she purchased it. In the meantime, my friend managed to lay her hands on another fabulous BV clutch and at a much better price. Plus it is brand new! Thus, she decided to give this vintage clutch a pass.

Thought I'll update you and thanks again for all the help and prompt response. 

Have a great week ahead


----------



## hboson

Could you please take a look at this bag? Thanks!

*Item Name:  Vintage purse
Listing number: 152263141623
Seller name or ID: *applecore*
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152263141623?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I love the shape! Hope this is authentic *


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi ladies, may I trouble you with this bag? 

Item Name: Medium Convertible in Nero
Listing Number and Seller Name: Nil due to private seller. 

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## V0N1B2

hboson said:


> Could you please take a look at this bag? Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name:  Vintage purse
> Listing number: 152263141623
> Seller name or ID: *applecore*
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152263141623?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I love the shape! Hope this is authentic *


My knowledge of vintage pieces is not that strong. I'm not sure I can help with this bag.
Perhaps someone else here can give an opinion on this bag?


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi ladies, may I trouble you with this bag?
> Item Name: Medium Convertible in Nero
> Listing Number and Seller Name: Nil due to private seller.
> Thank you very much for your time.


Ideally I would really like to see a photo of the heatstamp, but it looks good from what I see so far.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally I would really like to see a photo of the heatstamp, but it looks good from what I see so far.


Thank you Von. Appreciate your time. [emoji253]


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you Von. Appreciate your time. [emoji253]


It might be my monitor, or the light in which it was photographed, but is the seller sure it's Nero? It almost looks like Ardoise to me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> It might be my monitor, or the light in which it was photographed, but is the seller sure it's Nero? It almost looks like Ardoise to me.


The seller indicated that it is black but Ardoise is so dark that it might seem like just black to the seller. Thank you for looking at it again. I am actually pleased if it indeed turns out to be Ardoise instead.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Please take a look at these for me.  Thanks.

*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Black Leather & Snakeskin Hobo
Listing number: 182279518797
Seller name or ID:  onlybonafide
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/182279518797
Comments:  Is this the Medium or the Large?*
*
Item Name:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Medium Shoulder Bag Handbag Leather Grey
Listing number: 252547275953
Seller name or ID: brandoff 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252547275953

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Grey Brown Python DUETTE LTD EDITION Leather Hobo Bag Gold HW
Listing number: 291888211704
Seller name or ID: evesher
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291888211704
Comments:  Is this the Cement or Antelope?*


----------



## Toni Mansur

Hi. I bought this because I liked it but
I've not seen any design like this listed as a  Bottega Veneta It was advertised as 'vintage'. There was no tag inside.  Please advise if this is really an authentic bag. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/172308906070 
Thank you so much


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Please take a look at these for me.  Thanks.
> 
> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Black Leather & Snakeskin Hobo
> Listing number: 182279518797
> Seller name or ID:  onlybonafide
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/182279518797
> Comments:  Is this the Medium or the Large?
> 
> Item Name:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Medium Shoulder Bag Handbag Leather Grey
> Listing number: 252547275953
> Seller name or ID: brandoff
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252547275953
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Grey Brown Python DUETTE LTD EDITION Leather Hobo Bag Gold HW
> Listing number: 291888211704
> Seller name or ID: evesher
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291888211704
> Comments:  Is this the Cement or Antelope?*


The Python Belly is authentic, IMO. I have no idea what size it is. 
The "Bella" is also authentic, IMO.
The Python Duette is authentic as well.  I haven't got a clue what colour it is.


----------



## V0N1B2

Toni Mansur said:


> Hi. I bought this because I liked it but
> I've not seen any design like this listed as a  Bottega Veneta It was advertised as 'vintage'. There was no tag inside.  Please advise if this is really an authentic bag.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172308906070
> Thank you so much


Vintage is not my forté but the bag pictured has the details I would expect to see from an authentic BV of this vintage. It looks more like the Marco Polo treatment to me (not leather). However if the seller claims it feels like leather, then it may very well be.
Perhaps someone more skilled in vintage can help you


----------



## septembersiren

Toni Mansur said:


> Hi. I bought this because I liked it but
> I've not seen any design like this listed as a  Bottega Veneta It was advertised as 'vintage'. There was no tag inside.  Please advise if this is really an authentic bag.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/172308906070
> Thank you so much



This looks authentic to me
I also believe that it is Marco Polo
I believe that BV did a line of Marco Polo bags pre Tomas Maier
I think it was in the 90's


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> The Python Belly is authentic, IMO. I have no idea what size it is.
> The "Bella" is also authentic, IMO.
> The Python Duette is authentic as well.  I haven't got a clue what colour it is.



Thanks a lot.

p.s.  My SA confirmed that the Python Duette in this listing is Cement (1778).  Antelope is 7667.  In case you want to add that to your BV spreadsheet   Wait, do you have one?


----------



## Toni Mansur

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forté but the bag pictured has the details I would expect to see from an authentic BV of this vintage. It looks more like the Marco Polo treatment to me (not leather). However if the seller claims it feels like leather, then it may very well be.
> Perhaps someone more skilled in vintage can help you



Thanks. I think you are right now that I know what it's called.  I haven't found this exact bag under 'marco polo' but have found similar bags. Coated canvas makes sense. It's not soft like leather bit it could be like a thicker LV. I'm just thrilled it's authentic.


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your help on this one.  The seller has several amazing BVs listed!

Item: Cervo Hobo in copper
Listing: eBay 172369422505
Seller: caseyandcarson
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...422505?hash=item282204a8a9:g:oAkAAOSw-CpX-ork

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Mousse

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help on this one.  The seller has several amazing BVs listed!
> 
> Item: Cervo Hobo in copper
> Listing: eBay 172369422505
> Seller: caseyandcarson
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...422505?hash=item282204a8a9:g:oAkAAOSw-CpX-ork
> 
> Thank you for your time!



This is an authentic Ossidato Rame Cervo hobo from the SS 2008 season. I have this bag and just love it. The bag listed appears to be in great condition.


----------



## twin-fun

Mousse said:


> This is an authentic Ossidato Rame Cervo hobo from the SS 2008 season. I have this bag and just love it. The bag listed appears to be in great condition.


Is the cervo in this metallic finish as soft and slouchy as the regular leather version? Or does the treatment make it a bit stiffer?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

twin-fun said:


> Is the cervo in this metallic finish as soft and slouchy as the regular leather version? Or does the treatment make it a bit stiffer?



I have this bag too. It's a bit stiffer than the usual washed Cervo.


----------



## Mousse

twin-fun said:


> Is the cervo in this metallic finish as soft and slouchy as the regular leather version? Or does the treatment make it a bit stiffer?


My Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo slouches just like other Cervo Hobos in my collection, including the washed bags that launched around 2012. It drapes beautifully on my shoulder. The finish feels different because of the metallic treatment.


----------



## Fayiogarage

*Hai folks,

Could you help me please to check authenticate this BV bag, my friend said authentic BV bag. Thank in advance *

*Item Name: Bottega veneta cobalt (i think)
Listing number: 10500105389NAT
Seller name or ID: friends of mine
Working Link: -
Comments: i'm not sure this is authentic or not and what size this bag
*


----------



## indiaink

Fayiogarage said:


> *Hai folks,
> 
> Could you help me please to check authenticate this BV bag, my friend said authentic BV bag. Thank in advance *
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega veneta cobalt (i think)
> Listing number: 10500105389NAT
> Seller name or ID: friends of mine
> Working Link: -
> Comments: i'm not sure this is authentic or not and what size this bag*


It's an authentic older large Veneta in a 'natural' tan color.


----------



## Fayiogarage

Thank you indiaink for your prompt reply. So it's an authentic older veneta?


----------



## DutchGirl007

Dear Ladies,
Will you help with wallets? 

*Item Name: Bottega veneta Wallet
Listing number: 371761032814
Seller name or ID: studio dress
Working Link: - http://www.ebay.com/itm/371761032814?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: i'm not sure this is authentic or not.  *I bid on it, & i might have been dipped, blinded by purple =)
Thanks in advance if you can help.  ~  DG


----------



## V0N1B2

DutchGirl007 said:


> Dear Ladies,
> Will you help with wallets?
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega veneta Wallet
> Listing number: 371761032814
> Seller name or ID: studio dress
> Working Link: - http://www.ebay.com/itm/371761032814?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: i'm not sure this is authentic or not.  *I bid on it, & i might have been dipped, blinded by purple =)
> Thanks in advance if you can help.  ~  DG


No red flags, the zip around wallet looks authentic to me. 
I'm not sure if it's SS2012 Violet though, it looks more like Byzantine (EF2015?) to me.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Thank you VON1B2!! (relief) 
My eye is getting better, I got insecure and I questioned myself.  Thanks for giving me my courage back.   I'll know in a few days if I win the bid.  Regards, ~ DG


----------



## GoStanford

I would appreciate your help on this item.  I have been looking at Cervo bags for some time now.  Some of you have commented on how striking this particular color is.

Item name: Cervo Hobo in Electric Blue
Listing: eBay 262679208261
Seller: baylorbear33
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...208261?hash=item3d28e6a145:g:ElIAAOSw8gVYBS0J


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> I would appreciate your help on this item.  I have been looking at Cervo bags for some time now.  Some of you have commented on how striking this particular color is.
> 
> Item name: Cervo Hobo in Electric Blue
> Listing: eBay 262679208261
> Seller: baylorbear33
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...208261?hash=item3d28e6a145:g:ElIAAOSw8gVYBS0J


The Cervo Hobo in the listing is authentic, IMO


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cervo Hobo in the listing is authentic, IMO


Thank you for the info and the speedy reply!


----------



## josieblime

Item:  Bottarga Veneta Large 3 Way Tote Bag Brown

Listing number: 322285080630

Seller: briava2011

Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/322285080630 

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## V0N1B2

josieblime said:


> Item:  Bottarga Veneta Large 3 Way Tote Bag Brown
> 
> Listing number: 322285080630
> 
> Seller: briava2011
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/322285080630
> 
> Thank you so much for your help


The Ebano Large Convertible Tote in the listing is authentic, IMO


----------



## josieblime

Thank you! It's gorgeous.


----------



## Hanakaylee

Hello Purse Forum team! A newbie here. 

This was my first ever designer bag. I received it from a friend in 2012 and it came with a Bottega Veneta dust bag and tag, but being the purse newb I was, I tossed those out. I would like to authenticate this bag before selling it to someone else so that they know for certain if it's authentic or not. Sorry I don't have the model name, but attached are the pictures. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hanakaylee said:


> Hello Purse Forum team! A newbie here.
> 
> This was my first ever designer bag. I received it from a friend in 2012 and it came with a Bottega Veneta dust bag and tag, but being the purse newb I was, I tossed those out. I would like to authenticate this bag before selling it to someone else so that they know for certain if it's authentic or not. Sorry I don't have the model name, but attached are the pictures. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


There is nothing in the photos to make me doubt the authenticity of this bag.
However, it is my opinion that if you are going to sell it that you should pay for a professional authentication from a service like Authenticate4u. (or other similar service) I don't think it's very much (around $25?) and it will give your buyer piece of mind. Much better than the opinion of someone on a purse forum. I think it's a good idea for all sellers to do this and it gives the seller and the item for sale more credibility - not to mention the possibility of a SNAD/fake claim would be less likely.
The bag doesn't really have a formal name and is commonly known as the "fortune cookie bag". It is a staple at the outlets and I think (not 100% fact) that they produce this bag in outlet-specific seasonal colours, so pinpointing a colour is not something I'm able to help you with.


----------



## Hanakaylee

V0N1B2 said:


> There is nothing in the photos to make me doubt the authenticity of this bag.
> However, it is my opinion that if you are going to sell it that you should pay for a professional authentication from a service like Authenticate4u. (or other similar service) I don't think it's very much (around $25?) and it will give your buyer piece of mind. Much better than the opinion of someone on a purse forum. I think it's a good idea for all sellers to do this and it gives the seller and the item for sale more credibility - not to mention the possibility of a SNAD/fake claim would be less likely.
> The bag doesn't really have a formal name and is commonly known as the "fortune cookie bag". It is a staple at the outlets and I think (not 100% fact) that they produce this bag in outlet-specific seasonal colours, so pinpointing a colour is not something I'm able to help you with.



Omg, thank you so much for the helpful And speedy response! I'll go ahead and work on an authentication through Authenticate4u.


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello! I wonder if someone could kindly give an opinion on this little intrecciato. It looks beautiful but has no certification code tag. Thanks so much!


----------



## indiaink

It's authentic vintage - if it had an authentication label, it would have been inside the zippered pocket but was probably removed because it got hung up in the zipper.



lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! I wonder if someone could kindly give an opinion on this little intrecciato. It looks beautiful but has no certification code tag. Thanks so much!


----------



## lettuce_2010

indiaink said:


> It's authentic vintage - if it had an authentication label, it would have been inside the zippered pocket but was probably removed because it got hung up in the zipper.


Thanks so much, indiaink. Much appreciated.


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

Hi guys! I just bought my first BV bag. It is preloved and I bought it from a friend. Can somebody share his/her thoughts regarding the authenticity of this bag?


----------



## indiaink

Erin DL Cruz said:


> Hi guys! I just bought my first BV bag. It is preloved and I bought it from a friend. Can somebody share his/her thoughts regarding the authenticity of this bag?


Please see the first post in this thread as to the photos and information we need to authenticate your BV bag.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,could you please help me to check them,thank you
Item Name: Bottega Veneta (The Convertable) Handbag
Item number:142157155505
Seller name:corfusun
Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...155505?hash=item21193a0cb1:g:LSMAAOSwA3dYC2Xo

Item Name:BOTTEGA VENETA Ladies Pink Leather Woven Detail Double Zip Clutch Purse
Item number:361773366961
Seller name:stuffusell
Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361773366961?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiaink

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,could you please help me to check them,thank you
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta (The Convertable) Handbag
> Item number:142157155505
> Seller name:corfusun
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...155505?hash=item21193a0cb1:g:LSMAAOSwA3dYC2Xo
> 
> Item Name:BOTTEGA VENETA Ladies Pink Leather Woven Detail Double Zip Clutch Purse
> Item number:361773366961
> Seller name:stuffusell
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361773366961?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I'd like to see a photo of the front and back of the white authenticity label on both:  That's located inside the zippered pocket on the bag, and inside a slip pocket on the wallet, but to be honest, both of these look good.  Beware the wear on the pink wallet - .


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

*Item Name: bottega veneta belly red 
Seller name or ID: instagram (tokyobags_japan)
Working Link to pictures: (since the instagram account is private, i will just post pics she sent me)
Comment: this is th bv bag that my friend is selling me. It is my first bv, if ever. Ive been checking online for ways to authenticate bv bags but im not 100percent convinced.  So i figured posting pictures here.*


----------



## V0N1B2

Erin DL Cruz said:


> *Item Name: bottega veneta belly red
> Seller name or ID: instagram (tokyobags_japan)
> Working Link to pictures: (since the instagram account is private, i will just post pics she sent me)
> Comment: this is th bv bag that my friend is selling me. It is my first bv, if ever. Ive been checking online for ways to authenticate bv bags but im not 100percent convinced.  So i figured posting pictures here.*


Per the first post in the thread, this is what is needed to authenticate a bag.  I bolded what is missing.
(it takes a lot more than pictures of an authenticity tag to determine whether or not a bag is real/fake)
*
Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of:
1.* all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather*
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
3. *views of zippers and zipper pulls  **underside of both zipper pulls*
4. *views of the lining*
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
6. views of hardware
7. mirror, both sides if applicable


----------



## Erin DL Cruz

V0N1B2 said:


> Per the first post in the thread, this is what is needed to authenticate a bag.  I bolded what is missing.
> (it takes a lot more than pictures of an authenticity tag to determine whether or not a bag is real/fake)
> *
> Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of:
> 1.* all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather*
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. *views of zippers and zipper pulls  **underside of both zipper pulls*
> 4. *views of the lining*
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable




Thank you. I don't have that much pictures of the inside of the bag. I guess I just have to wait for it to be delivered here. Then, I'll take pictures.


----------



## V0N1B2

Erin DL Cruz said:


> Thank you. I don't have that much pictures of the inside of the bag. I guess I just have to wait for it to be delivered here. Then, I'll take pictures.


Okay. Please post your own pictures when you receive the bag.


----------



## Bagcoolie

V0N1B2 said:


> Aww, thank you. That is very kind
> Don't forget to reveal your bag when you get it.
> (also, just FYI: different bags have different closures.  The Roma and Olimpia bags have exposed magnetic snaps, to name just two off the top of my head)


Hi Von and Indiaink, I received the bag that you both so kindly helped authenticate. I sent it to the bag spa as the underside of the handle was a bit dirty. It came back and here is how she looks. Apologies for the not so sharp resolution. All photos taken under yellow light Thus I think the color comes out less mint green. Thanks tons for all the help.


----------



## kwlovegh

indiaink said:


> I'd like to see a photo of the front and back of the white authenticity label on both:  That's located inside the zippered pocket on the bag, and inside a slip pocket on the wallet, but to be honest, both of these look good.  Beware the wear on the pink wallet - .


Thank you very much indeed!
I got the white authenticity label of Bottega Veneta (The Convertable) Handbag. Could you please help me to check them?
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-The-Convertable-Handbag/142157155505


----------



## indiaink

kwlovegh said:


> Thank you very much indeed!
> I got the white authenticity label of Bottega Veneta (The Convertable) Handbag. Could you please help me to check them?
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-The-Convertable-Handbag/142157155505


This label looks good. You'd need to check with a Bottega Veneta SA to find out what the code means.


----------



## kwlovegh

indiaink said:


> This label looks good. You'd need to check with a Bottega Veneta SA to find out what the code means.


Thank you but what Bottega Veneta SA means


indiaink said:


> This label looks good. You'd need to check with a Bottega Veneta SA to find out what the code means.


Thank you and I will try to ask about it.
Otherwise, I am sorry that could you please help me to authenticate it.
Item:BOTTEGA VENETA PALE PINK LEATHER WOVEN BAG 
Item number:302111905818
Seller:marshaandmel
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302111905818?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## septembersiren

kwlovegh said:


> Thank you but what Bottega Veneta SA means
> 
> Thank you and I will try to ask about it.
> Otherwise, I am sorry that could you please help me to authenticate it.
> Item:BOTTEGA VENETA PALE PINK LEATHER WOVEN BAG
> Item number:302111905818
> Seller:marshaandmel
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302111905818?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



IMO this is authentic 
It is in really great shape
I am not at home so I can't say what color it is
Maybe I can tune in later and tell you


----------



## indiaink

kwlovegh said:


> Thank you but what Bottega Veneta SA means
> 
> Thank you and I will try to ask about it.
> Otherwise, I am sorry that could you please help me to authenticate it.
> Item:BOTTEGA VENETA PALE PINK LEATHER WOVEN BAG
> Item number:302111905818
> Seller:marshaandmel
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302111905818?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Bottega Veneta "SA" - Sales Associate.

The color of the pink bag is Lotus, from S/S 08 season.


----------



## Alanah73

Hi, I would like to authenticate this beautiful wallet of mine. You can see that the leather edging is very shiny. I used some leather Edge Kote to fix it because the edging was showing some wear and starting to split especially at the corners. I am in the process of sanding it down so it has a matte finish.

Thank you,
April


----------



## septembersiren

Alanah73 said:


> Hi, I would like to authenticate this beautiful wallet of mine. You can see that the leather edging is very shiny. I used some leather Edge Kote to fix it because the edging was showing some wear and starting to split especially at the corners. I am in the process of sanding it down so it has a matte finish.
> 
> Thank you,
> April



Authentic


----------



## Alanah73

septembersiren said:


> Authentic





septembersiren said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## jburgh

Alanah73 said:


> Not sure I understand? I don't have any other requests at the moment for authenticating anything other than this wallet. I think I only requested a authentication on a D&B bag a few months ago and a Fendi bag over a year ago



Please disregard, I believe it was directed at another member.


----------



## indiaink

Alanah73 said:


> Not sure I understand? I don't have any other requests at the moment for authenticating anything other than this wallet. I think I only requested a authentication on a D&B bag a few months ago and a Fendi bag over a year ago


Yes, my apologies.  No worries! As you know, your wallet is certainly authentic.


----------



## missbellamama

Ladies, when you have a moment, an authentication please.

item:BV black nero woven leather medium shoulder bag
Item # :*232122889906*








seller: oakeast
link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=232122889906#ht_500wt_1414


http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/zc8AAOSwImRYE27R/$_12.JPG?set_id=2


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> Ladies, when you have a moment, an authentication please.
> 
> item:BV black nero woven leather medium shoulder bag
> Item # :*232122889906*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seller: oakeast
> link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=232122889906#ht_500wt_1414
> 
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/zc8AAOSwImRYE27R/$_12.JPG?set_id=2


I found it by item number - the link didn't work.  This is authentic. I have purchased from oakeast in the past.


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> I found it by item number - the link didn't work.  This is authentic. I have purchased from oakeast in the past.


Super !
Thanks  Indiaink


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, thank you for your help and I got it yesterday. It is really a lovely bag and I like it.I wonder if all BV zipper mark in riri M6?


----------



## septembersiren

kwlovegh said:


> Hi, thank you for your help and I got it yesterday. It is really a lovely bag and I like it.I wonder if all BV zipper mark in riri M6?



BV uses riri zippers but not on the inside pockets only the main zipper
At one time they might have said m6 but I think now they just say riri

Lovely bag


----------



## kwlovegh

septembersiren said:


> BV uses riri zippers but not on the inside pockets only the main zipper
> At one time they might have said m6 but I think now they just say riri
> 
> Lovely bag


I see and thank you for your reply! It is my first BV handbag and I really like it.


----------



## kwlovegh

indiaink said:


> I'd like to see a photo of the front and back of the white authenticity label on both:  That's located inside the zippered pocket on the bag, and inside a slip pocket on the wallet, but to be honest, both of these look good.  Beware the wear on the pink wallet - .


Hi,I got the authenticity label of pink wallet.And please help me check it again, thank you!
Item:BOTTEGA VENETA Ladies Pink Leather Woven Detail Double Zip Clutch Purse
Item number:131987664605
Seller:stuffusell 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...664605?hash=item1ebb13eedd:g:MB8AAOSwMVdYFnsq


----------



## indiaink

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,I got the authenticity label of pink wallet.And please help me check it again, thank you!
> Item:BOTTEGA VENETA Ladies Pink Leather Woven Detail Double Zip Clutch Purse
> Item number:131987664605
> Seller:stuffusell
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...664605?hash=item1ebb13eedd:g:MB8AAOSwMVdYFnsq


Looking good! Love the color...


----------



## kwlovegh

indiaink said:


> Looking good! Love the color...


Thank you and I like it as well. But it is gone, haha, when I out of home.


----------



## inna pietkova

Ladies, when you have a moment, an authentication please.

*BOTTEGA VENETA Women Hobo Shoulder Bag*


seller: sergey
link: https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/bottega-veneta-woven-hobo-shoulder-bag-IDmHP8S.html#43542333d2


----------



## nikkifresh2

Can you please authenticate?  Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/29185348741...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Can you please authenticate?  Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29185348741...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true



I think I need better pictures of the tag and heat stamp


----------



## septembersiren

inna pietkova said:


> Ladies, when you have a moment, an authentication please.
> 
> *BOTTEGA VENETA Women Hobo Shoulder Bag*
> 
> 
> seller: sergey
> link: https://www.olx.ua/obyavlenie/bottega-veneta-woven-hobo-shoulder-bag-IDmHP8S.html#43542333d2



This is vintage BV
IMO I think it authentic but if I were you I would pass on it
It is in really rough shape 
Big tear in the leather
Filthy lining


----------



## inna pietkova

Thank you and I like it as well.


----------



## anytypebag

I need to authenticate this bag.
What is it worth ?
Any help is appreciated !
Hope I posted correctly .



Thank you![/QUOTE]


jannasmom said:


> Hi! First post on this new thread.
> 
> Item Name: BV braided black hobo
> Seller name or ID: private seller
> Working Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/n32jya/library/bottegablack
> Comments: I don't have info on this. Can you also please help with the name and year that this bag came out? Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

anytypebag said:


> I need to authenticate this bag.
> What is it worth ?
> Any help is appreciated !
> Hope I posted correctly .
> Thank you!


Almost.  The format is like this:

_This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for auction items:_
*Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:*

_*Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
For these items, please use the following format:_
*Item Name: 
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments:*

Anyway... The men's briefcase is consistent with an authentic Bottega Veneta item, IMO.
It probably does not not have an official name, as so many of them don't.
You could check the Bottega Veneta website for comparable bags and their current price.
I am not overly familiar with the men's line but it's probably from somewhere between 2012-2015
You could also check the Men's Bags thread in the Reference Library for more pictures of Men's items.


----------



## septembersiren

anytypebag said:


> I need to authenticate this bag.
> What is it worth ?
> Any help is appreciated !
> Hope I posted correctly .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



View attachment 3514051
View attachment 3514056
View attachment 3514057
View attachment 3514058
View attachment 3514059
View attachment 3514060
View attachment 3514062
View attachment 3514063
View attachment 3514066

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

This is a computer bag
It would be under menswear 
It had been produced in various incarnations since I think 2009
This bag is later than that like Von says
The am not sure but I think it retailed for about $3300- 3500


----------



## delirious_rag

Hello:
This is my first time here, I would really appreciate if someone can authenticate my BV hobo & wallet. I bought it thru ebay. The seller provided a receipt from Barneys for the bag that is dated 12/29/15 and a tag for the wallet. I am just suspecting it is not authentic because the inner tag has clasps? The price on the receipt is $1879 which is normally sold for $2200? The zipper is straight in style not curved a bit? Thanks!!


----------



## delirious_rag

Sorry for the multiple pics, this is my first time here!


----------



## septembersiren

delirious_rag said:


> Sorry for the multiple pics, this is my first time here!



Is there a white tag in the wallet
The bag IMO is authentic


----------



## delirious_rag

septembersiren said:


> Is there a white tag in the wallet
> The bag IMO is authentic



Hello! 
Thanks for your reply about the bag? So this seems like an older model? Do you have an idea which year?

Yes I found a tag inside the wallet. 
Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## septembersiren

delirious_rag said:


> Hello!
> Thanks for your reply about the bag? So this seems like an older model? Do you have an idea which year?
> 
> Yes I found a tag inside the wallet.
> Thank you so much for your help!



This is the newer tag
I don't remember what year they changed the tag 
I keep thinking 2012
IMO the wallet is authentic
Not sure what the black mark is on the tag


----------



## delirious_rag

septembersiren said:


> This is the newer tag
> I don't remember what year they changed the tag
> I keep thinking 2012
> IMO the wallet is authentic
> Not sure what the black mark is on the tag



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

delirious_rag said:


> Hello!
> Thanks for your reply about the bag? So this seems like an older model? Do you have an idea which year?


As SS wrote above, both the Medium Veneta and the wallet are authentic.
The bag was manufactured sometime between 2012 and 2014.


----------



## delirious_rag

V0N1B2 said:


> As SS wrote above, both the Medium Veneta and the wallet are authentic.
> The bag was manufactured sometime between 2012 and 2014.



Thanks alot!!


----------



## vastrianta

please help me with this bag

title: bottega veneta
seller:WOJTEK
item number:3260883
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ython-clutch-bag-bottega-veneta-3260883.shtml


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me with this bag
> 
> title: bottega veneta
> seller:WOJTEK
> item number:3260883
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ython-clutch-bag-bottega-veneta-3260883.shtml


Authentic.


----------



## HereToLearn

Please help me with this bag.  Thank you so much!
Title: Bottega Veneta Nappa Leather Large Black Tote Bag
Seller: Sheila D (on Tradesy)
Item Number: 20111246
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-tote-bag-black-20111246/?tref=category


----------



## septembersiren

HereToLearn said:


> Please help me with this bag.  Thank you so much!
> Title: Bottega Veneta Nappa Leather Large Black Tote Bag
> Seller: Sheila D (on Tradesy)
> Item Number: 20111246
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-tote-bag-black-20111246/?tref=category



Please ask seller to provide pics of the white authenticity tag
We require both sides of the tag
Thanks


----------



## HereToLearn

septembersiren said:


> Please ask seller to provide pics of the white authenticity tag
> We require both sides of the tag
> Thanks


I made that request.  Thank you so much. I am new to tPF.


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> Please help me with this bag.  Thank you so much!
> Title: Bottega Veneta Nappa Leather Large Black Tote Bag
> Seller: Sheila D (on Tradesy)
> Item Number: 20111246
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-tote-bag-black-20111246/?tref=category





HereToLearn said:


> I made that request.  Thank you so much. I am new to tPF.


This is most likely fake IMO, but as @septembersiren posted, always good to include the authenticity tag when requesting an authentication. I've seen some questionable bags and once the authenticity tag was shown, I was either pleasantly surprised or it confirmed my suspicions.
Welcome to TPF


----------



## HereToLearn

V0N1B2 said:


> This is most likely fake IMO, but as @septembersiren posted, always good to include the authenticity tag when requesting an authentication. I've seen some questionable bags and once the authenticity tag was shown, I was either pleasantly surprised or it confirmed my suspicions.
> Welcome to TPF





V0N1B2 said:


> This is most likely fake IMO, but as @septembersiren posted, always good to include the authenticity tag when requesting an authentication. I've seen some questionable bags and once the authenticity tag was shown, I was either pleasantly surprised or it confirmed my suspicions.
> Welcome to TPF


Thank you very much!


----------



## indiaink

HereToLearn said:


> Please help me with this bag.  Thank you so much!
> Title: Bottega Veneta Nappa Leather Large Black Tote Bag
> Seller: Sheila D (on Tradesy)
> Item Number: 20111246
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-tote-bag-black-20111246/?tref=category





V0N1B2 said:


> This is most likely fake IMO, but as @septembersiren posted, always good to include the authenticity tag when requesting an authentication. I've seen some questionable bags and once the authenticity tag was shown, I was either pleasantly surprised or it confirmed my suspicions.
> Welcome to TPF





HereToLearn said:


> Thank you very much!


Actually, this tote looks very good to me, but I am not the crazy professional BV woman that V0N1B2 is; she's got BV catalogs on her PC that go back to the beginning of time, seems like.  I would be interested in seeing that authenticity tag as well.  Tradesy goes to great lengths to ensure that what their sellers sell is authentic; I've bought through Tradesy before and their guarantee makes me feel great about my purchases.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Actually, this tote looks very good to me, but I am not the crazy professional BV woman that V0N1B2 is; she's got BV catalogs on her PC that go back to the beginning of time, seems like.  I would be interested in seeing that authenticity tag as well.  Tradesy goes to great lengths to ensure that what their sellers sell is authentic; I've bought through Tradesy before and their guarantee makes me feel great about my purchases.



Keep in mind (unless things have changed recently with Tradesy now selling internationally, I think sellers have the option of sending their items to Tradesy if it's going overseas) that sellers on Tradesy either receive a mailing pack or just print a postage label  and send their items out without the items going to Tradesy for vetting. I've sold on Tradesy in the past and none of my items ever touched their hands but went straight to the buyer. So if you receive a fake you're having to send it to Tradesy for their team to make a decision. If they don't agree with you the best you'll do is a store credit. Not saying that it's not a good place to shop, just be aware of that fact. I've seen lots of fake Bals on that site and they don't do anything about taking them down if you let them know, at least in my experience. (Tradesy has just increased their commission percentage for selling on their site, so you may start seeing prices increases as well!)


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Keep in mind (unless things have changed recently with Tradesy now selling internationally, I think sellers have the option of sending their items to Tradesy if it's going overseas) that sellers on Tradesy either receive a mailing pack or just print a postage label  and send their items out without the items going to Tradesy for vetting. I've sold on Tradesy in the past and none of my items ever touched their hands but went straight to the buyer. So if you receive a fake you're having to send it to Tradesy for their team to make a decision. If they don't agree with you the best you'll do is a store credit. Not saying that it's not a good place to shop, just be aware of that fact. I've seen lots of fake Bals on that site and they don't do anything about taking them down if you let them know, at least in my experience. (Tradesy has just increased their commission percentage for selling on their site, so you may start seeing prices increases as well!)


Good to know. Guarantees are only as good as experience.


----------



## grietje

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you very much!



I'm not an authenticator but I have owned four of the Rete tote. The location of the heat stamp in relation to the cell pocket is off and how the interior leather meets the suede is also off.  I'd pass on this one.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> I'm not an authenticator but I have owned four of the Rete tote. The location of the heat stamp in relation to the cell pocket is off and how the interior leather meets the suede is also off.  I'd pass on this one.


BINGO! Actually it was the shiny silver rivets used that was my first indication. Everything else falls into place once you start looking.


----------



## HereToLearn

Thank you everyone for your expertise.  I am learning so much from TPF (hence my name choice!).


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> I'm not an authenticator but I have owned four of the Rete tote. The location of the heat stamp in relation to the cell pocket is off and how the interior leather meets the suede is also off.  I'd pass on this one.





V0N1B2 said:


> BINGO! Actually it was the shiny silver rivets used that was my first indication. Everything else falls into place once you start looking.



Bingo, indeed!  I was focused on the hardware, which I thought looked good - man, it's getting more and more important to just buy from BV; if we can't afford it, I guess we save up!


----------



## septembersiren

The Rete tote is no longer available


----------



## GoStanford

Please help with this one - thanks!
Name: Bella tote in Banane
Item number: eBay 302145622807
Seller:  gobrutus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...622807?hash=item4659485317:g:2B8AAOSwr2RYKQLS


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Please help with this one - thanks!
> Name: Bella tote in Banane
> Item number: eBay 302145622807
> Seller:  gobrutus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...622807?hash=item4659485317:g:2B8AAOSwr2RYKQLS


The Banane Bella in the listing is authentic, IMO.
Good Luck


----------



## Buckeyemommy

GoStanford said:


> Please help with this one - thanks!
> Name: Bella tote in Banane
> Item number: eBay 302145622807
> Seller:  gobrutus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...622807?hash=item4659485317:g:2B8AAOSwr2RYKQLS



Hi!  This is my bag. [emoji4]. Someone purchased it last night but is having issues paying. Check back in case it doesn't go through.


----------



## GoStanford

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hi!  This is my bag. [emoji4]. Someone purchased it last night but is having issues paying. Check back in case it doesn't go through.



I noticed this morning it had already sold!  The person who got it is lucky.


----------



## bahngoo135

Please help me authenticate this bag!
Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Crossbody Bag
Seller: The Real Real
Item no: BOT36780
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../bottega-veneta-intrecciato-crossbody-bag-205
Comments: I cannot find an authenticity tag in the purse.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate 
https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-BOTTEGA-VENETA-BLACK-WOVEN-PURSE-57dadaec6d64bcdf8b00b2ba

https://poshmark.com/listing/51e99e9852ab061db201ede5


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate http://m.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENET...Purse-Purple-Vintage-/222136684767?nav=SEARCH

Thanks!


----------



## bagloverny

Can someone please help authenticate this BV Veneta bag? Many thanks!

*Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA NERO BLACK WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM VENETA HOBO BAG MINT*
Item number: eBay 162288902991
Seller: wiz213
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162288902991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nikkifresh2

One more 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Sale-299-Bottega-Veneta-Italian-handbag-574c72cdbf6df5e69d065d20


----------



## V0N1B2

bagloverny said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this BV Veneta bag? Many thanks!
> *Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA NERO BLACK WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM VENETA HOBO BAG MINT*
> Item number: eBay 162288902991
> Seller: wiz213
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162288902991?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


This looks okay to me. It's missing the back side of the authenticity tag, but I don't see any red flags. I see it has sold so if you bought it, please post pictures when you receive it.


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate
> https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-BOTTEGA-VENETA-BLACK-WOVEN-PURSE-57dadaec6d64bcdf8b00b2ba
> https://poshmark.com/listing/51e99e9852ab061db201ede5





nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate http://m.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENET...Purse-Purple-Vintage-/222136684767?nav=SEARCH
> Thanks!





nikkifresh2 said:


> One more
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Sale-299-Bottega-Veneta-Italian-handbag-574c72cdbf6df5e69d065d20


Vintage really isn't my forté. Hopefully someone else can chime in and help you. 
@indiaink @Miss_FancyBags ?
The third bag (green one) is missing the required photos but it looks like it might be from 2004/2005?


----------



## V0N1B2

bahngoo135 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag!
> Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Crossbody Bag
> Seller: The Real Real
> Item no: BOT36780
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product.../bottega-veneta-intrecciato-crossbody-bag-205
> Comments: I cannot find an authenticity tag in the purse.
> View attachment 3531983
> 
> View attachment 3531984


Vintage bags are not my area of expertise. Sorry 
Hopefully one of the other more experienced ladies can help you with this.


----------



## bagloverny

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks okay to me. It's missing the back side of the authenticity tag, but I don't see any red flags. I see it has sold so if you bought it, please post pictures when you receive it.



Unfortunately I did not win the auction, but thank you so much for your help. I will look for another Veneta now


----------



## bagloverny

*Trying again to find a Veneta. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Bottega Veneta Medium Veneta Bag in Nero Intrecciato Nappa, Black, Brand New*
Item number: 172421615326
Seller: talves_815
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172421615326?ul_noapp=true


----------



## V0N1B2

bagloverny said:


> *Trying again to find a Veneta. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Medium Veneta Bag in Nero Intrecciato Nappa, Black, Brand New*
> Item number: 172421615326
> Seller: talves_815
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172421615326?ul_noapp=true


The listing is missing photos of the authenticity tag. Ask the seller to please post both sides of the tag and then repost your request.


----------



## bagloverny

One more Veneta. Thank you very much!

*Item name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Medium Tourmaline Hobo Shoulder Bag NEW $2200*
Item number: 252653448567
Seller: luvdeals
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252653448567?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

bagloverny said:


> One more Veneta. Thank you very much
> *Item name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Medium Tourmaline Hobo Shoulder Bag NEW $2200*
> Item number: 252653448567
> Seller: luvdeals
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252653448567?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The Medium Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO.


----------



## bagloverny

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO.



Thanks so much!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Coffeebean11

Hi I got this little card hold as a gift, can someone please give me their opinion on the authenticity of this card holder? All pictures are taken on my own cellphone, let me know if more pictures are needed thank you


----------



## septembersiren

Coffeebean11 said:


> Hi I got this little card hold as a gift, can someone please give me their opinion on the authenticity of this card holder? All pictures are taken on my own cellphone, let me know if more pictures are needed thank you
> 
> View attachment 3537885
> View attachment 3537886
> View attachment 3537887
> View attachment 3537888
> View attachment 3537889
> View attachment 3537890



Authentic


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks!



IMO this looks authentic vintage
I do not know what year or color this is
Perhaps VON might weigh in with additional info


----------



## nikkifresh2

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage really isn't my forté. Hopefully someone else can chime in and help you.
> @indiaink @Miss_FancyBags ?
> The third bag (green one) is missing the required photos but it looks like it might be from 2004/2005?



Hi. I added more pics of the green one if you can take a look.


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> IMO this looks authentic vintage
> I do not know what year or color this is
> Perhaps VON might weigh in with additional info





nikkifresh2 said:


> Hi. I added more pics of the green one if you can take a look.


See above. septembersiren answered your auth request. I don't know what colour it is, only that it's probably from circa 2004/2005-ish.


----------



## Jgreen

Hello All,

I'd love to get your thoughts on a purse I just acquired in an estate sale. It has all the hallmarks of a legit BV (from my limited knowledge) but the thing that gets me is the shape. I can't seem to find any BV purses that have this shape. 

Model:?
Color: Black
Hardware: Gold (zipper riri)
Serial #:1050010542INE
Pictures: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8mAkhgDMBlZNGpUX0EycmZMVlk

I think I got all the angles on it, but please let me know if you need more pictures or a better look at something. I'm pretty stumped by this one, but I feel like the experts here will know!

Thanks!

J


----------



## septembersiren

Jgreen said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'd love to get your thoughts on a purse I just acquired in an estate sale. It has all the hallmarks of a legit BV (from my limited knowledge) but the thing that gets me is the shape. I can't seem to find any BV purses that have this shape.
> 
> Model:?
> Color: Black
> Hardware: Gold (zipper riri)
> Serial #:1050010542INE
> Pictures: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8mAkhgDMBlZNGpUX0EycmZMVlk
> 
> I think I got all the angles on it, but please let me know if you need more pictures or a better look at something. I'm pretty stumped by this one, but I feel like the experts here will know!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J



This has all the ear mark of an authentic BV
I have never seen this bag before
Either it is from the European or Asian BV market or it is vintage
I am inclined to think it is vintage 
Pre Tomas Maier


----------



## Jgreen

septembersiren said:


> This has all the ear mark of an authentic BV
> I have never seen this bag before
> Either it is from the European or Asian BV market or it is vintage
> I am inclined to think it is vintage
> Pre Tomas Maier


Thank you Septembersiren. Really appreciate the speed of response. It makes me happy that it's real....unless anyone else says it's not! J


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate. Thanks!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142197543831?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## pbkey

Please help to authenticate!

Item Name: Nwt Cervo Navy Blue Deerskin Baseball 
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: lovemasunshine
Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-atlantic-16015675/

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

pbkey said:


> Please help to authenticate!
> 
> Item Name: Nwt Cervo Navy Blue Deerskin Baseball
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: lovemasunshine
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-atlantic-16015675/
> 
> Thanks!


The Atlantic Cervo Hobo in the listing is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142197543831?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The Large Ink Ponza Belly in the listing is authentic, IMO


----------



## pbkey

V0N1B2 said:


> The Atlantic Cervo Hobo in the listing is authentic, IMO


Thank you!!!


----------



## nikkifresh2

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Ink Ponza Belly in the listing is authentic, IMO



Thanks so much!


----------



## nikkifresh2

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Ink Ponza Belly in the listing is authentic, IMO



Do you know if this treatment will get softer with use like the woven leather?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

nikkifresh2 said:


> Do you know if this treatment will get softer with use like the woven leather?



Not really. It gets softer on the handle but not so much for the rest of the bag.


----------



## vastrianta

please help me authenticate this bag

title: 100% authentic bottega veneta limited edition cabat shopper in ottone
seller: handbags-forever1974
item number: 152346312021
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152346312021?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jburgh

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/142197543831?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Please follow the authentication format in post one of this thread.  Identifying the name/description, listing number and seller name is required for eBay auctions and it helps others and authenticators figure out if your question has been answered.


----------



## pbkey

Can you please help to authenticate?

title: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Deerskin Cervo Hobo in Atlantic Blue. Brand.New.
seller: dreamdesignerbagll
item number: 172433911336
link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172433911336

Thanks!


----------



## grietje

pbkey said:


> Can you please help to authenticate?
> 
> title: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Deerskin Cervo Hobo in Atlantic Blue. Brand.New.
> seller: dreamdesignerbagll
> item number: 172433911336
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/172433911336
> 
> Thanks!


I have purchased several items from 'L.' She's a terrific seller and all her items are authentic and better than described.  Feel very confident buying from her.


----------



## pbkey

grietje said:


> I have purchased several items from 'L.' She's a terrific seller and all her items are authentic and better than described.  Feel very confident buying from her.


I am really happy to hear this - I just bought this bag from her and really looking forward to owning my first cervo hobo  thanks!


----------



## pbkey

Can you please help to authenticate

Item: 
Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Leather Red 232499 (BF111244)
seller: elady01
item number: 322354530181
link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322354530181

Hoping to get a red bv - is this cardinal? The serial looks different from the other cardinal bags I have seen.

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> title: 100% authentic bottega veneta limited edition cabat shopper in ottone
> seller: handbags-forever1974
> item number: 152346312021
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152346312021?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I prefer not to authenticate Cabats, but there are no red flags.


----------



## V0N1B2

pbkey said:


> Can you please help to authenticate
> Item:
> Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Leather Red 232499 (BF111244)
> seller: elady01
> item number: 322354530181
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/322354530181
> Hoping to get a red bv - is this cardinal? The serial looks different from the other cardinal bags I have seen.
> Thanks!


The Medium Belly in Cardinal is authentic, IMO.


----------



## pbkey

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Belly in Cardinal is authentic, IMO.


Thank you


----------



## princessping

*Item Name:  Carousell Seller
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments: 
Dear Authenticator, I would like to check for authenticity of the bag. TIA!
































*


----------



## indiaink

Authentic, in the color "Cassis". 



princessping said:


> *Item Name:  Carousell Seller
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:
> Dear Authenticator, I would like to check for authenticity of the bag. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## princessping

indiaink said:


> Authentic, in the color "Cassis".


Thanks for helping to authenticate this bag.

May I check this cassis suppose to look more towards red ?

Because base on the pictures they look towards the pink tone. I google search in tpf and some replied the tone can look towards pink.
Wonder is this correct in red or pink tone?


----------



## mpchiu

Would you kindly authenticate this?  Many thanks
Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Brown Leather bag
Listing number: 3219159
Seller name or ID: Gloria (Italy)
Working Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-3219159.shtml
Comments:


----------



## indiaink

princessping said:


> Thanks for helping to authenticate this bag.
> 
> May I check this cassis suppose to look more towards red ?
> 
> Because base on the pictures they look towards the pink tone. I google search in tpf and some replied the tone can look towards pink.
> Wonder is this correct in red or pink tone?


This shade would be in the pink tone range.


----------



## indiaink

mpchiu said:


> Would you kindly authenticate this? Many thanks
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Brown Leather bag
> Listing number: 3219159
> Seller name or ID: Gloria (Italy)
> Working Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-handbag-bottega-veneta-3219159.shtml
> Comments:


I see nothing untoward about this BV "Belly" bag.  Very nice!


----------



## mpchiu

Thousands Thanks.


----------



## scwcqq

Please help to authenticate! Thanks a lot in advance!

Item Name: SALE! 1.78K NWT Auth Bottega Veneta Cervo Deerskin Baseball Hobo Espresso Brown
Listing number: 122256737448
Seller name or ID: lovemasunshine
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122256737448?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## indiaink

Authentic.



scwcqq said:


> Please help to authenticate! Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> Item Name: SALE! 1.78K NWT Auth Bottega Veneta Cervo Deerskin Baseball Hobo Espresso Brown
> Listing number: 122256737448
> Seller name or ID: lovemasunshine
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122256737448?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## scwcqq

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thanks a lot, Indiaink!


----------



## xiaochowchow

[Oops, post somehow posted prematurely...]

Hi everyone,

I'm a first time user here; read through the instructions/ rules but am still uncertain if this is the appropriate thread for my post. Please excuse me if it's not (happy to be redirected elsewhere! I'm currently unable to start a new thread), but would really appreciate some guidance.

Item Name: Unknown
Listing number: Unknown
Seller name or ID: Withheld (in dispute with seller)
Working Link: Unknown

I just bought what I assumed to be an authentic BV bag at a local consignment shop in Washington, D.C. They seemed reputable enough, so when I saw a photo of the bag posted on their instagram account, I called in and placed a phone order (my first mistake). The sales associate on the other end promised that they did all the proper authentication checks.

I go to the store to pick it up, where they again promised that they were diligent in checking its authenticity. I was in a rush due to another engagement, so did a quick look-over of the item and left happy with my purchase (my second mistake). Afterward, upon closer examination and with the assistance of the Real Real's authentication guide, I found numerous warning signs. The biggest being that the designer cardboard label included with the purse had a typo saying that, given the quality of the leather, to avoid contact with "grewasy" (instead of "greasy" materials).

I rushed back to the store to argue for a refund (I stupidly forgot to take photos before going back... ). The manager informed me that the item was vintage from the 1970s, and hence did not have the BV white label with the ID number (this seems to be validated from a quick search of this thread!). I pointed out the issue with the typo, which she responded with, "they translated it from Italian, so the typo is understandable." I was less convinced here, given that quality control standards should have been up to par even then and that I've seen these sort of typos in Asian-counterfeits. The manager was annoyed with me, but said that they'll get it checked out with a third-party authenticator and will grant me a refund if it does indeed prove to be fake. I'm a bit jaded at this point, confused as to why they didn't have it checked before selling it and concerned that they won't actually have it looked over (they also didn't remove the other two BV bags that came from the same seller)

A few other of the glaring warning signs I stupidly overlooked: the consignment boutique got five or six "vintage" but "like-new" BV styles from the same seller, who claimed that they were all from the 1970's. However, mine came in a dust bag that says "Bottega Veneta: Where Your Own Initials Are Enough"--phrasing that, according to Google, was not widely used until the 2010s. The zippers were plain, with no words on them. The price should have also been a red flag; it was $100, too good to be true, but I somehow convinced myself that it was because it's a vintage item and because "steals" and "good finds" are possible at consignment stores...

Again, I apologize if this is not the correct place for this post, but would sincerely appreciate if anyone has any thoughts on the authenticity of this piece. Not really sure how to proceed from here, especially since the consignment store doesn't seem too vested in doing their due diligence. And if it does turn out to be a counterfeit, would appreciate any thoughts on what to do (or be directed to a more appropriate thread for this questions!)


----------



## twin-fun

xiaochowchow said:


> [Oops, post somehow posted prematurely...]
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a first time user here; read through the instructions/ rules but am still uncertain if this is the appropriate thread for my post. Please excuse me if it's not (happy to be redirected elsewhere! I'm currently unable to start a new thread), but would really appreciate some guidance.
> 
> Item Name: Unknown
> Listing number: Unknown
> Seller name or ID: Withheld (in dispute with seller)
> Working Link: Unknown
> 
> I just bought what I assumed to be an authentic BV bag at a local consignment shop in Washington, D.C. They seemed reputable enough, so when I saw a photo of the bag posted on their instagram account, I called in and placed a phone order (my first mistake). The sales associate on the other end promised that they did all the proper authentication checks.
> 
> I go to the store to pick it up, where they again promised that they were diligent in checking its authenticity. I was in a rush due to another engagement, so did a quick look-over of the item and left happy with my purchase (my second mistake). Afterward, upon closer examination and with the assistance of the Real Real's authentication guide, I found numerous warning signs. The biggest being that the designer cardboard label included with the purse had a typo saying that, given the quality of the leather, to avoid contact with "grewasy" (instead of "greasy" materials).
> 
> I rushed back to the store to argue for a refund (I stupidly forgot to take photos before going back... ). The manager informed me that the item was vintage from the 1970s, and hence did not have the BV white label with the ID number (this seems to be validated from a quick search of this thread!). I pointed out the issue with the typo, which she responded with, "they translated it from Italian, so the typo is understandable." I was less convinced here, given that quality control standards should have been up to par even then and that I've seen these sort of typos in Asian-counterfeits. The manager was annoyed with me, but said that they'll get it checked out with a third-party authenticator and will grant me a refund if it does indeed prove to be fake. I'm a bit jaded at this point, confused as to why they didn't have it checked before selling it and concerned that they won't actually have it looked over (they also didn't remove the other two BV bags that came from the same seller)
> 
> A few other of the glaring warning signs I stupidly overlooked: the consignment boutique got five or six "vintage" but "like-new" BV styles from the same seller, who claimed that they were all from the 1970's. However, mine came in a dust bag that says "Bottega Veneta: Where Your Own Initials Are Enough"--phrasing that, according to Google, was not widely used until the 2010s. The zippers were plain, with no words on them. The price should have also been a red flag; it was $100, too good to be true, but I somehow convinced myself that it was because it's a vintage item and because "steals" and "good finds" are possible at consignment stores...
> 
> Again, I apologize if this is not the correct place for this post, but would sincerely appreciate if anyone has any thoughts on the authenticity of this piece. Not really sure how to proceed from here, especially since the consignment store doesn't seem too vested in doing their due diligence. And if it does turn out to be a counterfeit, would appreciate any thoughts on what to do (or be directed to a more appropriate thread for this questions!)


I'm so sorry you're having trouble with your purchase. I'm going to jump in here to direct you to the very first post of this thread. You are missing several close up pictures that our wonderful authenticators  need in order to give you an opinion on whether or not a bag is authentic or not.


----------



## xiaochowchow

twin-fun said:


> I'm so sorry you're having trouble with your purchase. I'm going to jump in here to direct you to the very first post of this thread. You are missing several close up pictures that our wonderful authenticators  need in order to give you an opinion on whether or not a bag is authentic or not.



Thank you so much for your kind words! Unfortunately, I forgot to take detailed photos in my frustration with myself when rushing back to the consignment store. The bag in question is currently back at the store where it will (hopefully?) be shipped to an authenticator. Was hoping the description of the item and its features would be sufficient. Apologies for disregarding the rules!


----------



## jburgh

xiaochowchow said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words! Unfortunately, I forgot to take detailed photos in my frustration with myself when rushing back to the consignment store. The bag in question is currently back at the store where it will (hopefully?) be shipped to an authenticator. Was hoping the description of the item and its features would be sufficient. Apologies for disregarding the rules!



Welcome to the Bottega Veneta forum. Thank you for your efforts in following the rules, I appreciate that very much. We do give opinions on non-eBay items, so you are in the right place.  We all have been in your place and are glad you are here.  The authentications here can only give opinions that are not legally binding. If the store is sending your bag to a third party authenticator, are they asking you to pay for this...weigh the cost against what you spent if so.

There are a few people here who specialize in vintage BV.  Honestly, I have never seen a typo on a tag, and that seems suspicious.  I hope everything works out for you.  Please visit our introduce yourself thread, or chat thread so get to know us, and we you. We are a friendly, welcoming and helpful group....jburgh


----------



## septembersiren

xiaochowchow said:


> [Oops, post somehow posted prematurely...]
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a first time user here; read through the instructions/ rules but am still uncertain if this is the appropriate thread for my post. Please excuse me if it's not (happy to be redirected elsewhere! I'm currently unable to start a new thread), but would really appreciate some guidance.
> 
> Item Name: Unknown
> Listing number: Unknown
> Seller name or ID: Withheld (in dispute with seller)
> Working Link: Unknown
> 
> I just bought what I assumed to be an authentic BV bag at a local consignment shop in Washington, D.C. They seemed reputable enough, so when I saw a photo of the bag posted on their instagram account, I called in and placed a phone order (my first mistake). The sales associate on the other end promised that they did all the proper authentication checks.
> 
> I go to the store to pick it up, where they again promised that they were diligent in checking its authenticity. I was in a rush due to another engagement, so did a quick look-over of the item and left happy with my purchase (my second mistake). Afterward, upon closer examination and with the assistance of the Real Real's authentication guide, I found numerous warning signs. The biggest being that the designer cardboard label included with the purse had a typo saying that, given the quality of the leather, to avoid contact with "grewasy" (instead of "greasy" materials).
> 
> I rushed back to the store to argue for a refund (I stupidly forgot to take photos before going back... ). The manager informed me that the item was vintage from the 1970s, and hence did not have the BV white label with the ID number (this seems to be validated from a quick search of this thread!). I pointed out the issue with the typo, which she responded with, "they translated it from Italian, so the typo is understandable." I was less convinced here, given that quality control standards should have been up to par even then and that I've seen these sort of typos in Asian-counterfeits. The manager was annoyed with me, but said that they'll get it checked out with a third-party authenticator and will grant me a refund if it does indeed prove to be fake. I'm a bit jaded at this point, confused as to why they didn't have it checked before selling it and concerned that they won't actually have it looked over (they also didn't remove the other two BV bags that came from the same seller)
> 
> A few other of the glaring warning signs I stupidly overlooked: the consignment boutique got five or six "vintage" but "like-new" BV styles from the same seller, who claimed that they were all from the 1970's. However, mine came in a dust bag that says "Bottega Veneta: Where Your Own Initials Are Enough"--phrasing that, according to Google, was not widely used until the 2010s. The zippers were plain, with no words on them. The price should have also been a red flag; it was $100, too good to be true, but I somehow convinced myself that it was because it's a vintage item and because "steals" and "good finds" are possible at consignment stores...
> 
> Again, I apologize if this is not the correct place for this post, but would sincerely appreciate if anyone has any thoughts on the authenticity of this piece. Not really sure how to proceed from here, especially since the consignment store doesn't seem too vested in doing their due diligence. And if it does turn out to be a counterfeit, would appreciate any thoughts on what to do (or be directed to a more appropriate thread for this questions!)



I am sorry you are having these problems
Buying a BV bag should be a wonderful thing not a stressful occasion 

The motto "when your own initials are enough" did come into play with Tomas Maier. 

I have seen many typos on BV literature 
It is translated from Italian. I used to laugh at the typos. Merchandising manuals that SAs use in stores are rife with typos.

I don't think it is unusual to find in a consignment store or thrift store a few BV bags in good condition. Sometimes people die and the relatives just get rid of everything.
If they were all the same bag in the same condition that would raise my eyebrow.

As a thrift/consignment store they would not pay a service to authenticate. 
You said the store was diligent in checking authenticity. Did you ask to see how they verified this? Also how is the person you are dealing with know it is real? Is that person an expert? 

I would look at like this:
You might have a fake and it might be real. I would chalk this up to experience
Next time ask if you could put a deposit on the bag
Take the required pictures 
Post them here
We try to answer all posts in a timely manner.
With a small deposit if the bag turns out to be fake you haven't lost a great deal and they would probably give you the deposit back or let you purchase something else. 
Sorry for your troubles


----------



## wenhammom

Hello, this is my first time posting so please forgive me if I have done so in the wrong place.  I just purchased a "vintage" Bottega Veneta clutch off eBay and was hoping to find out if it is the real thing.  It has no paper tag inside, just the gold plate.  Thank you.

Item Name: Vintage Black BV Intrecciato clutch
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282292281602?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: sugarbabe15


----------



## septembersiren

wenhammom said:


> Hello, this is my first time posting so please forgive me if I have done so in the wrong place.  I just purchased a "vintage" Bottega Veneta clutch off eBay and was hoping to find out if it is the real thing.  It has no paper tag inside, just the gold plate.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Black BV Intrecciato clutch
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282292281602?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: sugarbabe15



So far I don't see anything alarming
Does it have a zipper if so can you post a pic of the back side of the zipper
Is there a white and brown tag anywhere
If there is we need to see both sides
And I am having trouble discerning what material the bag is lined in


----------



## wenhammom

septembersiren said:


> So far I don't see anything alarming
> Does it have a zipper if so can you post a pic of the back side of the zipper
> Is there a white and brown tag anywhere
> If there is we need to see both sides
> And I am having trouble discerning what material the bag is lined in


Thank you for your reply.  It does not have a zipper, but has a hinge at either end.  The lining is slightly odd as it is dark blue, not sure of the material.  There are no tags whatsoever inside the bag.


----------



## septembersiren

wenhammom said:


> Thank you for your reply.  It does not have a zipper, but has a hinge at either end.  The lining is slightly odd as it is dark blue, not sure of the material.  There are no tags whatsoever inside the bag.



BV bags were not always lined in suede
At one point I think in the 80's they were lined in silk especially a clutch
I am not an expert in vintage but I don't see anything that would send off any alarms


----------



## indiaink

wenhammom said:


> Hello, this is my first time posting so please forgive me if I have done so in the wrong place.  I just purchased a "vintage" Bottega Veneta clutch off eBay and was hoping to find out if it is the real thing.  It has no paper tag inside, just the gold plate.  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Black BV Intrecciato clutch
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282292281602?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: sugarbabe15


This is a lovely 'hinged' clutch, love these as they are easy to open and shut. The lining would be leather. If you have any leather conditioner (Wilson's TLC?) I would recommend a wipe out on this.  It's authentic.


----------



## wenhammom

Wonderful and great news, thank you so much for the help.


----------



## NICOLET6

Someone please help me to authenticate this wallet. Thank you very much~!
*Item Name:
Bottega Veneta Men's Intrecciato Wallet Black

Listing number:232187244104
Seller name or ID: ovlov39
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bottega...FibqfIdVp2liOHtAXSdo4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: I asked the seller if it is authentic, he said he's not sure because he doesn't know much about luxury goods.*


----------



## V0N1B2

NICOLET6 said:


> Someone please help me to authenticate this wallet. Thank you very much~!
> *Item Name:
> Bottega Veneta Men's Intrecciato Wallet Black
> 
> Listing number:232187244104
> Seller name or ID: ovlov39
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bottega-Veneta-Men-039-s-wallet-/232187244104?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=zfMicMFibqfIdVp2liOHtAXSdo4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: I asked the seller if it is authentic, he said he's not sure because he doesn't know much about luxury goods.*


No, the wallet is not authentic, IMO. I hope you weren't the winning bidder.


----------



## NICOLET6

V0N1B2 said:


> No, the wallet is not authentic, IMO. I hope you weren't the winning bidder.


Unfortunately I am, but I'm going to contact the seller to cancel it.
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Resina Lambskin Cobra Shoulder Bag
Seller: BBB
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-cobra-shoulder-bag-brown-caramel-20005024/?tref=category

Questions:
1. Authentic? 
2. Is it the Resina color as stated by the seller?
3. How durable is cobra?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Resina Lambskin Cobra Shoulder Bag
> Seller: BBB
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-cobra-shoulder-bag-brown-caramel-20005024/?tref=category
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Authentic?
> 2. Is it the Resina color as stated by the seller?
> 3. How durable is cobra?
> 
> Thanks a lot.



This is authentic
I do believe that resina is the color 
I am not sure how durable cobra is but the snake slithered around in it's skin okay[emoji253]


----------



## fuzzypill

Hi, I just purchased this Bella/seamless tote from Yoogis. Hoping you can help authenticate. Also, I'd like to know the color name. I think it might be new sand but not sure. Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

Yogis sells authentic 
I think it is authentic 
The color might be camel


----------



## grietje

fuzzypill said:


> Hi, I just purchased this Bella/seamless tote from Yoogis. Hoping you can help authenticate. Also, I'd like to know the color name. I think it might be new sand but not sure. Thanks!



SS, it seems a bit too green and too light to be Camel.  But I'm referring to the recent Camel. I compared the serial to my New Sand Bella and some match up.  But visually, it could be New Sand and as I type I'm feeling more confident that it is because of the metal ring.  If it was Fume it would have had the leather strap rings.


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> SS, it seems a bit too green and too light to be Camel.  But I'm referring to the recent Camel. I compared the serial to my New Sand Bella and some match up.  But visually, it could be New Sand and as I type I'm feeling more confident that it is because of the metal ring.  If it was Fume it would have had the leather strap rings.



I don't know what color it is
Camel just came to mind


----------



## fuzzypill

septembersiren said:


> I don't know what color it is
> Camel just came to mind



The color certainly changes depending on the lighting and I took a couple more pics that shows the color more accurately.  I'll do a reveal post shortly. Thanks again!


----------



## Jilly8228

Dear V0N1B2:
I recently purchased a BV bag. And I spotted a flaw of the bag. It doesn't seem well-finished job or some sort. I'm attaching some pictures. So it'll be so great if you could help me authenticate the bag! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Jilly8228

I would highly appreciate if any expert could authenticate this bag for me as I spent quite a lot (roughly 2350 euros). And I also bought another two BV bags from the same store and these two will be delivered to me tomorrow. If the bags are fake, I will be so mad. Thanks again for your time!

FYI: The store's name is JJ moda. And I bought it from this online store which corporates with one of the banks in China.


----------



## V0N1B2

Jilly8228 said:


> Dear V0N1B2:
> I recently purchased a BV bag. And I spotted a flaw of the bag. It doesn't seem well-finished job or some sort. I'm attaching some pictures. So it'll be so great if you could help me authenticate the bag!
> Thank you so much!


There is nothing about the photos you posted that would make me think this is not authentic.
Maybe the other ladies would like to chime in and give their opinions as well to settle your fears.
@indiaink @Miss_FancyBags @septembersiren
I hesitate to call the circled area a flaw, but more a result of the construction of that part of the bag. It may be due to the way it had been stored, as it looks like it's a bit worn where the natural fold is.
If you aren't happy with it however, I would send it back and see if you can get another one. It's not something that would bother me personally, but that's not the point - it's whether or not it bothers you. If it does, return it.
Please feel free to post the other bags here when you receive them and we would be happy to have a look at them as well.
Welcome to TPF


----------



## Jilly8228

V0N1B2 said:


> There is nothing about the photos you posted that would make me think this is not authentic.
> Maybe the other ladies would like to chime in and give their opinions as well to settle your fears.
> @indiaink @Miss_FancyBags @septembersiren
> I hesitate to call the circled area a flaw, but more a result of the construction of that part of the bag. It may be due to the way it had been stored, as it looks like it's a bit worn where the natural fold is.
> If you aren't happy with it however, I would send it back and see if you can get another one. It's not something that would bother me personally, but that's not the point - it's whether or not it bothers you. If it does, return it.
> Please feel free to post the other bags here when you receive them and we would be happy to have a look at them as well.
> Welcome to TPF



Thank you so much, V0N1B2 and I'm so happy that it should be authentic! I'll post the pictures of the other two bags as soon as I get them tomorrow!


----------



## septembersiren

Jilly8228 said:


> Dear V0N1B2:
> I recently purchased a BV bag. And I spotted a flaw of the bag. It doesn't seem well-finished job or some sort. I'm attaching some pictures. So it'll be so great if you could help me authenticate the bag!
> Thank you so much!



There is nothing here to say that this bag is not authentic 
The things you are calling flaws I would call wear


----------



## septembersiren

Jilly8228 said:


> I would highly appreciate if any expert could authenticate this bag for me as I spent quite a lot (roughly 2350 euros). And I also bought another two BV bags from the same store and these two will be delivered to me tomorrow. If the bags are fake, I will be so mad. Thanks again for your time!
> 
> FYI: The store's name is JJ moda. And I bought it from this online store which corporates with one of the banks in China.



I am wondering if this bag is new
Maybe it was a return by someone else
In any case the "flaws" or "wear" is very minor and I would just enjoy the bag


----------



## Jilly8228

septembersiren said:


> I am wondering if this bag is new
> Maybe it was a return by someone else
> In any case the "flaws" or "wear" is very minor and I would just enjoy the bag



Thank you septembersiren! Yeah, I started to think the same thing that it maybe a second hand since you all think it should be authentic. I've returned it to the store and they will deliver me a new one, hopefully!


----------



## Jilly8228

Dear authenticators, 
First of all, I'd like to say thank you so much for your time to help me authenticate my bags! And my other two bags just arrived. I'm attaching some pictures so please help me authenticate again. Thanks a million!


----------



## Jilly8228

More pictures to come


----------



## Jilly8228

However, I noticed the letter 'B' on both tags are smaller than the other letters. I think I might be too cautious. Would any expert please have a look at it? 

Thank you all very much!


----------



## septembersiren

Jilly8228 said:


> However, I noticed the letter 'B' on both tags are smaller than the other letters. I think I might be too cautious. Would any expert please have a look at it?
> 
> Thank you all very much!



Could you provide pics of the white tag
Both sides please


----------



## Jilly8228

Oh, yeah! I forgot one of true most important things! Thank you septembersiren!


----------



## V0N1B2

Jilly8228 said:


> Thank you septembersiren! Yeah, I started to think the same thing that it maybe a second hand since you all think it should be authentic. I've returned it to the store and they will deliver me a new one, hopefully!


 This Small Olimpia with the overstitching is a current season bag so hopefully you won't have any issues getting another one sent out.



Jilly8228 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> First of all, I'd like to say thank you so much for your time to help me authenticate my bags! And my other two bags just arrived. I'm attaching some pictures so please help me authenticate again. Thanks a million!





Jilly8228 said:


> However, I noticed the letter 'B' on both tags are smaller than the other letters. I think I might be too cautious. Would any expert please have a look at it?
> Thank you all very much!


The heatstamping on both bags look fine. The details you point out generally have nothing to do with determining authenticity. I know a while ago I used to see these online authenticity guides that would mention the B should be almost touching the rivet on the heatstamp. This is just a misconception like a lot of the other things written. Often, heatstamps are just "off" and can be an indicator of a counterfeit bag when coupled with other factors that just aren't right. Models can change slightly from year to year and what was once true of one silhouette is not necessarily true of a newer season bag. Things like hardware, zippers, heatstamps, pocket linings.... It's more about keeping track of those changes and knowing whether they match the item in question.



Jilly8228 said:


> Oh, yeah! I forgot one of true most important things! Thank you septembersiren!


septembersiren is probably sleeping but I can tell you both the Capri Tote and the Pillow/Nodini Messenger are authentic, IMO.
Now go enjoy your loot.


----------



## Jilly8228

V0N1B2 said:


> This Small Olimpia with the overstitching is a current season bag so hopefully you won't have any issues getting another one sent out.
> 
> 
> 
> V0N1B2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This Small Olimpia with the overstitching is a current season bag so hopefully you won't have any issues getting another one sent out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heatstamping on both bags look fine. The details you point out generally have nothing to do with determining authenticity. I know a while ago I used to see these online authenticity guides that would mention the B should be almost touching the rivet on the heatstamp. This is just a misconception like a lot of the other things written. Often, heatstamps are just "off" and can be an indicator of a counterfeit bag when coupled with other factors that just aren't right. Models can change slightly from year to year and what was once true of one silhouette is not necessarily true of a newer season bag. Things like hardware, zippers, heatstamps, pocket linings.... It's more about keeping track of those changes and knowing whether they match the item in question.
> 
> 
> septembersiren is probably sleeping but I can tell you both the Capri Tote and the Pillow/Nodini Messenger are authentic, IMO.
> Now go enjoy your loot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heatstamping on both bags look fine. The details you point out generally have nothing to do with determining authenticity. I know a while ago I used to see these online authenticity guides that would mention the B should be almost touching the rivet on the heatstamp. This is just a misconception like a lot of the other things written. Often, heatstamps are just "off" and can be an indicator of a counterfeit bag when coupled with other factors that just aren't right. Models can change slightly from year to year and what was once true of one silhouette is not necessarily true of a newer season bag. Things like hardware, zippers, heatstamps, pocket linings.... It's more about keeping track of those changes and knowing whether they match the item in question.
> 
> 
> septembersiren is probably sleeping but I can tell you both the Capri Tote and the Pillow/Nodini Messenger are authentic, IMO.
> Now go enjoy your loot.
Click to expand...


Thank you so much V0N1B2! it is such a relief! I was waiting for the result of the authentication like a student waiting for the exam result! 

It is a really wonderful and helpful forum and I really appreciate all your help! I'm definitely going out now with the beautiful bag!

Best regards


----------



## evilolive

hi BV at tpf! this is my first post so I hope I am following the rules correctly - I have been searching for a vintage red BV wallet to replace the one that my grandmother gave me that was stolen several years ago. I see this one on vestiaire collective and am wondering if anyone could help me tell if this is real- I am sorry for the lack of photos, but what I've posted below are the only photos available on the site:

*Item Name: ???
Seller name or ID: Chicca
Working Link to pictures: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...d-leather-wallet-bottega-veneta-3145054.shtml
Comments: n/a
*
I apologize if this is not the proper format, I read the first posts but please correct me if this is wrong!
*

*


----------



## septembersiren

evilolive said:


> hi BV at tpf! this is my first post so I hope I am following the rules correctly - I have been searching for a vintage red BV wallet to replace the one that my grandmother gave me that was stolen several years ago. I see this one on vestiaire collective and am wondering if anyone could help me tell if this is real- I am sorry for the lack of photos, but what I've posted below are the only photos available on the site:
> 
> *Item Name: ???
> Seller name or ID: Chicca
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...d-leather-wallet-bottega-veneta-3145054.shtml
> Comments: n/a
> *
> I apologize if this is not the proper format, I read the first posts but please correct me if this is wrong!
> *
> 
> *



I need better pictures of the white tag
Both sides
And a picture of the heat stamp 
Please


----------



## enza991

Hi,i'm new in Bottega Veneta. I have just bought in  a vintage store this bag.The bag hasn't the data code tage.Can you,please,help me to know if it's authentic or fake?Please.Lots of love!! If it's fake i have the possibility to return the item


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Hi,i'm new in Bottega Veneta. I have just bought in  a vintage store this bag.The bag hasn't the data code tage.Can you,please,help me to know if it's authentic or fake?Please.Lots of love!! If it's fake i have the possibility to return the item


Other photos.Someone knows the  name of this model
THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## indiaink

enza991 said:


> Other photos.Someone knows the  name of this model
> THANKS IN ADVANCE


This does not appear to be authentic, based on at least two things I see.  Is there a white tag in the zippered pocket?  It would be sewn into the seam...


----------



## enza991

indiaink said:


> This does not appear to be authentic, based on at least two things I see.  Is there a white tag in the zippered pocket?  It would be sewn into the seam...


Hi,thank for the reply!!
The bag hasn't the Bv white tag


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Hi,thank for the reply!!
> The bag hasn't the Bv white tag


So,it's fake?


----------



## indiaink

enza991 said:


> Hi,thank for the reply!!
> The bag hasn't the Bv white tag


That, in and of itself, isn't an indicator, but - all things combined, yes, this is fake.


----------



## enza991

indiaink said:


> That, in and of itself, isn't an indicator, but - all things combined, yes, this is fake.


Thanks for everything!!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Please authenticate. What year is this from?


----------



## bagfiend13

Hi,

First time poster.  Could you please help authenticate this bag?

*Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Cabat Tote Handbag Gold Ottone Metallic Woven
Listing number: eBay listing ID - 262809511226
Seller name or ID: luxurer
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262809511226?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  Please let me know if I need to post anything further.  There are multiple pictures on the listing.  

Thanks.*


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Please authenticate. What year is this from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581469
> View attachment 3581471
> View attachment 3581472


Need one of our vintage experts to step in for the year - but this is authentic. Lovely precursor to the Pillow bag...


----------



## indiaink

bagfiend13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First time poster.  Could you please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> *Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Cabat Tote Handbag Gold Ottone Metallic Woven
> Listing number: eBay listing ID - 262809511226
> Seller name or ID: luxurer
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262809511226?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Please let me know if I need to post anything further.  There are multiple pictures on the listing.
> 
> Thanks.*


This looks good, but before making a solid comment, I'd like a readable close-up of the brass plate on the pouch, please.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Need one of our vintage experts to step in for the year - but this is authentic. Lovely precursor to the Pillow bag...



I don't know what year but pre Tomas Maier


----------



## septembersiren

bagfiend13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First time poster.  Could you please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> *Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Medium Cabat Tote Handbag Gold Ottone Metallic Woven
> Listing number: eBay listing ID - 262809511226
> Seller name or ID: luxurer
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262809511226?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  Please let me know if I need to post anything further.  There are multiple pictures on the listing.
> 
> Thanks.*



Gorgeous Ottone cabat
Hardly showing any wear
Ottone is both a color and a skin
Ottone is goat skin which makes this a little heavier than a Nappa cabat
I would snap this up
You don't see too many of them on the resale market


----------



## bagfiend13

indiaink said:


> This looks good, but before making a solid comment, I'd like a readable close-up of the brass plate on the pouch, please.


Thanks.  I have requested it.


----------



## bagfiend13

septembersiren said:


> Gorgeous Ottone cabat
> Hardly showing any wear
> Ottone is both a color and a skin
> Ottone is goat skin which makes this a little heavier than a Nappa cabat
> I would snap this up
> You don't see too many of them on the resale market


Thanks.  Much appreciated.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Could you please take a look at this one?  What color is this? 
Thanks. 

BOTTEGA VENETA PLASTER BEIGE WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM BELLY VENETA HOBO BAG NEW! 

Seller: wiz213

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162368130812


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Could you please take a look at this one?  What color is this?
> Thanks.
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA PLASTER BEIGE WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM BELLY VENETA HOBO BAG NEW!
> 
> Seller: wiz213
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162368130812


I can't see enough of the numbers on the tag to tell you the color - what I can see says it's 'metallic mineral' on my sheet of codes.  The bag's authentic, very pretty!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> I can't see enough of the numbers on the tag to tell you the color - what I can see says it's 'metallic mineral' on my sheet of codes.  The bag's authentic, very pretty!



Thanks. 

Hmm... but it doesn't look metallic. Let me ask the seller for a better picture of the tag.


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Could you please take a look at this one?  What color is this?
> Thanks.
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA PLASTER BEIGE WOVEN LEATHER MEDIUM BELLY VENETA HOBO BAG NEW!
> 
> Seller: wiz213
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162368130812



The numbers look like 9671
I don't have that number 
Perhaps Von will chime
It is definitely not metallic 
Some kind of off white would be consistent with the numbers


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Hmm... but it doesn't look metallic. Let me ask the seller for a better picture of the tag.





septembersiren said:


> The numbers look like 9671
> I don't have that number
> Perhaps Von will chime
> It is definitely not metallic
> Some kind of off white would be consistent with the numbers


9671 is Marmo, a 'marble' color, which would be consistent with what this looks like.  Thanks, ss, I couldn't really see the numbers, good eyes, you! I was seeing 96*2*1!


----------



## nancdmd

Hello!  First time to have a BV authenticated. Please authenticate this bag.  and also what color is it?  I think the seller was not able to capture the true color of the bag.

Item name:  Bottega Bella(?)
Seller:  bagsonline18.ph
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BOTTEGA-VENE...oven-brown-leather-tote-Hobo-bag/292007938838

Hope the link works.  Thank you in advance for this.


----------



## septembersiren

nancdmd said:


> Hello!  First time to have a BV authenticated. Please authenticate this bag.  and also what color is it?  I think the seller was not able to capture the true color of the bag.
> 
> Item name:  Bottega Bella(?)
> Seller:  bagsonline18.ph
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BOTTEGA-VENE...oven-brown-leather-tote-Hobo-bag/292007938838
> 
> Hope the link works.  Thank you in advance for this.



This bag is authentic 
I am not able at this time to tell you the color since I am at work
The lining is pretty marked up with ink
I doubt it will come out but you can send it to Modern in NYC and have it cleaned


----------



## V0N1B2

nancdmd said:


> ... and also what color is it?  I think the seller was not able to capture the true color of the bag





septembersiren said:


> I am not able at this time to tell you the color since I am at work


The colour is Truffle from Fall 2009


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> The colour is Truffle from Fall 2009



Von to the rescue
Ty didn't have my lists
I was at work


----------



## nancdmd

septembersiren said:


> This bag is authentic
> I am not able at this time to tell you the color since I am at work
> The lining is pretty marked up with ink
> I doubt it will come out but you can send it to Modern in NYC and have it cleaned





V0N1B2 said:


> The colour is Truffle from Fall 2009



Yay! Thank you!  I'm trying to get in touch with the seller to see if I can still purchase it.  Last question. This is the bella right?


----------



## V0N1B2

nancdmd said:


> Yay! Thank you!  I'm trying to get in touch with the seller to see if I can still purchase it.  Last question. This is the bella right?


Yes, it's commonly referred to as The Bella.


----------



## nancdmd

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, it's commonly referred to as The Bella.



Thank you!


----------



## hboson

Could you please have a look at this bag? Is this actually a 'large tote' and just an older version (see the different handles and seamed bottom)? 

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Tote Nero Black
Seller: fashionphile
Working link: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-tote-nero-black-150332

I'm also interested in this Roma on ebay: 

Item name: Roma in Ebano
Seller: afibag5 on ebay
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201789507462?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

hboson said:


> Could you please have a look at this bag? Is this actually a 'large tote' and just an older version (see the different handles and seamed bottom)?
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Tote Nero Black
> Seller: fashionphile
> Working link: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-tote-nero-black-150332
> 
> I'm also interested in this Roma on ebay:
> 
> Item name: Roma in Ebano
> Seller: afibag5 on ebay
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201789507462?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


The Nero Tote from Fashionphile is authentic, IMO. 
I'm not sure I understand your question though - are you asking if this was a precursor to the Rete Tote?

The Roma is missing the required pics - namely the authenticity tag sewn into the interior zipped pocket.
If authentic, it wouldn't be Ebano. More likely it is Moro. Romas of this vintage weren't offered in Ebano as they were Nappa Umbria and it was never done in Ebano to my knowledge.
When you ask the seller for the relevant photos, post them here and we can revisit the request.


----------



## hboson

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Tote from Fashionphile is authentic, IMO.
> I'm not sure I understand your question though - are you asking if this was a precursor to the Rete Tote?
> 
> The Roma is missing the required pics - namely the authenticity tag sewn into the interior zipped pocket.
> If authentic, it wouldn't be Ebano. More likely it is Moro. Romas of this vintage weren't offered in Ebano as they were Nappa Umbria and it was never done in Ebano to my knowledge.
> When you ask the seller for the relevant photos, post them here and we can revisit the request.



Thanks for your answer!  

Yes, for the first one, I meant the Rete tote, sorry. Did the handles change at some point or is it just a different bag?

I will ask for more photos from the ebay seller for the second.


----------



## V0N1B2

hboson said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> 
> Yes, for the first one, I meant the Rete tote, sorry. Did the handles change at some point or is it just a different bag?
> 
> I will ask for more photos from the ebay seller for the second.


The Black tote in the listing is a different bag. It's a bit deeper and has snaps that close the sides, as well as the rounded handles. It's from 2007.
The bag we all refer to as the Rete Tote was first introduced in 2011 and has a slightly more horizontal shape than the one you posted, and has flat handles and a dog leash style clip to close the bag. (Well not really close, but you know...)


----------



## hboson

V0N1B2 said:


> The Black tote in the listing is a different bag. It's a bit deeper and has snaps that close the sides, as well as the rounded handles. It's from 2007.
> The bag we all refer to as the Rete Tote was first introduced in 2011 and has a slightly more horizontal shape than the one you posted, and has flat handles and a dog leash style clip to close the bag. (Well not really close, but you know...)



Great, thanks for the info! Unfortunately that bag sold already but hopefully it made someone happy.

Here are the additional photos from the Roma (working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20178950746...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true) including the inner tag. Thanks again!


----------



## septembersiren

hboson said:


> Great, thanks for the info! Unfortunately that bag sold already but hopefully it made someone happy.
> 
> Here are the additional photos from the Roma (working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20178950746...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true) including the inner tag. Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 3587609
> View attachment 3587610
> View attachment 3587611



To chime in my 2 cents
This Moro Roma is not in such great shape
I didn't look at the price they were asking but I would pass

The black tote is in much better shape
I remember this tote
It is very deep
You could carry magazines in without crinkling them
It was a nice tote for work 
Deep roomy but it had snaps at the top sides so if you weren't carrying that much
It was a chic work horse


----------



## hboson

septembersiren said:


> To chime in my 2 cents
> This Moro Roma is not in such great shape
> I didn't look at the price they were asking but I would pass
> 
> The black tote is in much better shape
> I remember this tote
> It is very deep
> You could carry magazines in without crinkling them
> It was a nice tote for work
> Deep roomy but it had snaps at the top sides so if you weren't carrying that much
> It was a chic work horse



Ah, thanks for your opinion. I am on the lookout for a tote in black, navy, or a dark brown that can hold papers and a macbook air. The bella is beautiful too but maybe a little small.


----------



## jburgh

Just a note from me...
While there are no specific rules that say members can not authenticate for sellers, many choose not to.  This is my personal opinion as well.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Thank you Jburgh. I agree with you. What made you post that comment please?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Bottega Veneta $2,680 Blue Woven Leather Large Belly Slouchy Hobo Handbag Purse

Seller: shopmonica
http://www.ebay.com/itm/172505418261

Is this a Sapphire large belly?
Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Bottega Veneta $2,680 Blue Woven Leather Large Belly Slouchy Hobo Handbag Purse
> 
> Seller: shopmonica
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/172505418261
> 
> Is this a Sapphire large belly?
> Thanks.


The Large Sapphire Belly is authentic, IMO.


----------



## Bagcoolie

septembersiren said:


> To chime in my 2 cents
> This Moro Roma is not in such great shape
> I didn't look at the price they were asking but I would pass
> 
> The black tote is in much better shape
> I remember this tote
> It is very deep
> You could carry magazines in without crinkling them
> It was a nice tote for work
> Deep roomy but it had snaps at the top sides so if you weren't carrying that much
> It was a chic work horse


Septembersiren 

I am the seller of the Moro Roma which you said isn't in a great shape and that you would pass. You didn't check the listing price. That statement of yours is judgmental, one-sided and I don't see any solicitation of your view whether this is a good buy. This particular sub-forum is for authentication as the subject conveys. Not whether one would buy or bid for an item. You should learn to be more responsible in your future comment.


----------



## HereToLearn

Could you please authenticate this for me?  Thank you so much to everyone!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...815944?hash=item3d31d17648:g:9vIAAOSwcUBYRgpQ


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> Could you please authenticate this for me?  Thank you so much to everyone!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...815944?hash=item3d31d17648:g:9vIAAOSwcUBYRgpQ


The Maxi Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO


----------



## jburgh

HereToLearn said:


> Could you please authenticate this for me?  Thank you so much to everyone!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Veneta-Intrecciato-Maxi-Hobo-Bag-Espresso-/262828815944 hash=item3d31d17648:g:9vIAAOSwcUBYRgpQ



Hello and welcome HereToLearn.  V0N answered your question for an authenticity opinion on an eBay auction.  I wanted to request that you, and everyone else for that matter, follow the format for requesting an opinion on an ebay auction (page 1 of this thread).  That way members can search by the auction number to see if the question was already asked and answered.  I can't tell you how much time and effort doing that saved me when I wanted to buy from eBay.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Hello and welcome HereToLearn.  V0N answered your question for an authenticity opinion on an eBay auction.  I wanted to request that you, and everyone else for that matter, follow the format for requesting an opinion on an ebay auction (page 1 of this thread).  That way members can search by the auction number to see if the question was already asked and answered.  I can't tell you how much time and effort doing that saved me when I wanted to buy from eBay.


LOL I was gonna mention that but I was on my already brief lunch hour. 
But yeah, super helpful if everyone remembers there is a format - it makes things easy.


----------



## HereToLearn

jburgh said:


> Hello and welcome HereToLearn.  V0N answered your question for an authenticity opinion on an eBay auction.  I wanted to request that you, and everyone else for that matter, follow the format for requesting an opinion on an ebay auction (page 1 of this thread).  That way members can search by the auction number to see if the question was already asked and answered.  I can't tell you how much time and effort doing that saved me when I wanted to buy from eBay.


Thank you.  I will do that.  I appreciate your kind feedback and all the help this forum has been to me already.


----------



## jburgh

Bagcoolie said:


> Septembersiren
> 
> I am the seller of the Moro Roma which you said isn't in a great shape and that you would pass. You didn't check the listing price. That statement of yours is judgmental, one-sided and I don't see any solicitation of your view whether this is a good buy. This particular sub-forum is for authentication as the subject conveys. Not whether one would buy or bid for an item. You should learn to be more responsible in your future comment.



Your comment will not be removed, because technically we are supposed to comment only on authenticity.  However, I understand that sometimes an excited new buyer does not think to consider condition, or even the reputation of the seller.  In the future, I would appreciate if we stuck to authenticity opinions only, and replied to each other in a civil manner.


----------



## Louliu71

Apologies in advance, I am usually found lurking in Mulberry and we have a dedicated thread over there, thanks to KSuromax and her recent scarf reveal, I've realised I need BV in my life [emoji3]

I made my first BV accessory purchase and wondered where to post authentication requests?

Also any ideas why the label looks like it's had its corner cut off?

Many thanks - link and extra pics 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252718844924?redirect=mobile


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: crossbody 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Botteg...Crossbody-Pillow-Bag-588e74a9d14d7bf2df0850c1

I just bought this on Poshmark. Please authenticate


----------



## jburgh

Louliu71 said:


> Apologies in advance, I am usually found lurking in Mulberry and we have a dedicated thread over there, thanks to KSuromax and her recent scarf reveal, I've realised I need BV in my life [emoji3]
> 
> I made my first BV accessory purchase and wondered where to post authentication requests?
> 
> Also any ideas why the label looks like it's had its corner cut off?
> 
> Many thanks - link and extra pics
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252718844924?redirect=mobile
> 
> View attachment 3591879
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591882



Louliu71, you are in the correct thread for authentication.  The directions on how to post an eBay auction are in post #1 of this thread, please review them.
Based on the photos, I believe this scarf to be authentic.  The real test is how it feels, but that is not possible in an auction.  The tag could be cut if the scarf were originally sold at a sale, and was cut to prevent return, or it may have shown a price, I'm not sure.  Welcome to Bottega Veneta, I am a big fan of Mulberry, too!


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> Louliu71, you are in the correct thread for authentication.  The directions on how to post an eBay auction are in post #1 of this thread, please review them.
> Based on the photos, I believe this scarf to be authentic.  The real test is how it feels, but that is not possible in an auction.  The tag could be cut if the scarf were originally sold at a sale, and was cut to prevent return, or it may have shown a price, I'm not sure.  Welcome to Bottega Veneta, I am a big fan of Mulberry, too!


or, if a longer tag (care, fabric, other info) was sewn to it, it could have been cut off with a tiny corner
mine has a big triple drop-down piece of fabric with all info in various languages attached to the tag on both sides, but it doesn't bother me, i didn't cut it off


----------



## Louliu71

jburgh said:


> Louliu71, you are in the correct thread for authentication.  The directions on how to post an eBay auction are in post #1 of this thread, please review them.
> Based on the photos, I believe this scarf to be authentic.  The real test is how it feels, but that is not possible in an auction.  The tag could be cut if the scarf were originally sold at a sale, and was cut to prevent return, or it may have shown a price, I'm not sure.  Welcome to Bottega Veneta, I am a big fan of Mulberry, too!



Thanks, so much! I have my eye on. Pyramid bag and may need it authenticated if I bid on it - need to do a bit more research on the style first to make sure it would work for me.

I think the app was playing up as found it on the classic site after posting, typical! Thought it strange 

The feel of what I was expecting it to be is bang on, very similar to a mulberry scarf I have, I'm pretty sure it's ok too 
Mulberry exclusive for a while, but have wandered a bit recently to Bal and Chloe and now BV



ksuromax said:


> or, if a longer tag (care, fabric, other info) was sewn to it, it could have been cut off with a tiny corner
> mine has a big triple drop-down piece of fabric with all info in various languages attached to the tag on both sides, but it doesn't bother me, i didn't cut it off



I'm cool with it, the label is so compact unlike some that end up making a hole in the scarf, I can live with it

Thanks both!


----------



## hboson

The search for a tote goes on - would you please look at this one on ebay? The details are below. Thanks so much for all your help again!

*Item Name: 'Bottega Veneta Seamless Tote'
Listing number: 122337533645
Seller name or ID: simplystylish
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122337533645?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I believe it's the bella although it's not listed as such! Also is this correctly identified as ebano? *


----------



## V0N1B2

hboson said:


> The search for a tote goes on - would you please look at this one on ebay? The details are below. Thanks so much for all your help again!
> 
> *Item Name: 'Bottega Veneta Seamless Tote'
> Listing number: 122337533645
> Seller name or ID: simplystylish
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122337533645?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I believe it's the bella although it's not listed as such! Also is this correctly identified as ebano? *


The bag in the listing is authentic, IMO 
It is, or rather was actually called the Seamless Tote. 
Yes, it is Ebano and it's hard to tell if it's the lighting or the angle of the photos or what, but it looks faded to me. Again, hard to say but the interior BV patch of leather more accurately reflects the Ebano colour. You could ask the seller for pictures taken in natural light if that's important to you. The price is really good so a refresh/spa at Modern Leather would be worth it, IMO.
*I'm only saying this because you specifically asked to confirm the colour of the bag. There was some mention of not giving our opinion on condition so @jburgh can modify this message as she sees fit.


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: vintage 
Item number: 222393088349
Seller: gare_kelli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222393088349?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: crossbody
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Botteg...Crossbody-Pillow-Bag-588e74a9d14d7bf2df0850c1
> 
> I just bought this on Poshmark. Please authenticate





nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: vintage
> Item number: 222393088349
> Seller: gare_kelli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222393088349?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Vintage is not my forté, sorry 
Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## nigisid

*Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA VINTAGE BROWN FLOWER APPLIQUE LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
Listing number:   182445354442
Seller name or ID: js_modish
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BOTTEGA-VENE...354442?hash=item2a7a972dca:g:TE0AAOSwo4pYevUa
Comments:   Thank you for your help.*


----------



## V0N1B2

nigisid said:


> *Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA VINTAGE BROWN FLOWER APPLIQUE LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
> Listing number:   182445354442
> Seller name or ID: js_modish
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BOTTEGA-VENE...354442?hash=item2a7a972dca:g:TE0AAOSwo4pYevUa
> Comments:   Thank you for your help.*


The Grape Parure Karung Bag from Fall/Winter 2009 is authentic, IMO


----------



## nigisid

V0N1B2 said:


> The Grape Parure Karung Bag from Fall/Winter 2009 is authentic, IMO




Thanks!  Cant decide whether to bid or not


----------



## dolali

Good morning! I hope I can get some help in authenticating this Cervo Hobo:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Blue Cervo Hobo Bag Original Price $1780 
 Listing number: 122339163919
Seller name or ID:  chicfashionchi19 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...163919?hash=item1c7bfb7f0f:g:QbkAAOSwUKxYk0-h
Comments: 
Thank you very much!


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> Good morning! I hope I can get some help in authenticating this Cervo Hobo:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Blue Cervo Hobo Bag Original Price $1780
> Listing number: 122339163919
> Seller name or ID:  chicfashionchi19
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...163919?hash=item1c7bfb7f0f:g:QbkAAOSwUKxYk0-h
> Comments:
> Thank you very much!


Authentic!  I believe this is "Electric Blue", such a pretty shade.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Authentic!  I believe this is "Electric Blue", such a pretty shade.


Thank you indiaink! I was wondering about the color too so double thanks


----------



## alisonanna

Hi,
I was on another thread trying to get info on this cabat and some questions about it's authenticity came up
purchased from theRealReal



















Thank you!


----------



## jburgh

alisonanna said:


> Hi,
> I was on another thread trying to get info on this cabat and some questions about it's authenticity came up
> purchased from theRealReal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



This one is consuming me.  I have catalogs back to 2006, and I cannot find anything in this color that 1. has the sfumato look from the wiped on black/grey, dye and 2. that has patent handles.  Unless, I can see the white authenticity tag, I would go back to RealReal and ask them for proof of authenticity. People do have special order Cabats made, but I just don't know.


----------



## alisonanna

jburgh said:


> This one is consuming me.  I have catalogs back to 2006, and I cannot find anything in this color that 1. has the sfumato look from the wiped on black/grey, dye and 2. that has patent handles.  Unless, I can see the white authenticity tag, I would go back to RealReal and ask them for proof of authenticity. People do have special order Cabats made, but I just don't know.


Thanks, I emailed them.  I'll keep you posted if they have any information.
The leather treatment is so unique and BV-like that I thought it had to be authentic, but I agree, I've never seen one like this (patent handles) and I have been going through a lot of BV threads.  I will say that it is nice quality, lightweight and great condition.   It also came with 2 paper cards but they really say nothing,  anyone could throw those in.


----------



## GoStanford

Item: Medium Campana
Listing number: no specific reference number
Seller: Jill's Consignment
Link: http://www.jillsconsignment.com/Bottega-Veneta-Brown-Intrecciato-Medium-Campana-Bag

Would appreciate your help authenticating this!  Medium Campana has always been interesting to me - a touch small but such a beautiful bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Item: Medium Campana
> Listing number: no specific reference number
> Seller: Jill's Consignment
> Link: http://www.jillsconsignment.com/Bottega-Veneta-Brown-Intrecciato-Medium-Campana-Bag
> 
> Would appreciate your help authenticating this!  Medium Campana has always been interesting to me - a touch small but such a beautiful bag.


The Medium Ebano Campana is authentic, IMO.
The lighting in the photos is awful and the true colour of the bag is best represented by the last four pictures.
*you probably already knew that but I thought I would mention it anyway


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Ebano Campana is authentic, IMO.
> The lighting in the photos is awful and the true colour of the bag is best represented by the last four pictures.
> *you probably already knew that but I thought I would mention it anyway



Wow, thanks for the super-speedy response!  Totally agree about the color.  It looked like Steele in those first few photos!


----------



## tmwu

HI, I am new to bottega Veneta bags, hope can help to identify the bag as follow, thank you! 

Item Name:Bottega Veneta Hobo Pleated Leather Large
Listing number:122348122787
Seller name or ID:trendlee
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/122348122787


----------



## indiaink

tmwu said:


> HI, I am new to bottega Veneta bags, hope can help to identify the bag as follow, thank you!
> 
> Item Name:Bottega Veneta Hobo Pleated Leather Large
> Listing number:122348122787
> Seller name or ID:trendlee
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/122348122787


This is a Cervo (deerskin) Sunrise hobo, not 'pleated'.  It is authentic.


----------



## tmwu

indiaink said:


> This is a Cervo (deerskin) Sunrise hobo, not 'pleated'.  It is authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

tmwu said:


> HI, I am new to bottega Veneta bags, hope can help to identify the bag as follow, thank you!
> 
> Item Name:Bottega Veneta Hobo Pleated Leather Large
> Listing number:122348122787
> Seller name or ID:trendlee
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/122348122787


Go directly to trendlee site they offer 10% off for this bag


----------



## tmwu

ksuromax said:


> Go directly to trendlee site they offer 10% off for this bag


Thank you very much!


----------



## vastrianta

please help me authenticate this bag! 

title: BOTTEGA VENETA leather bag
seller: TAMARA
item number:3446556
link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-leather-bag-bottega-veneta-3446556.shtml


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> title: BOTTEGA VENETA leather bag
> seller: TAMARA
> item number:3446556
> link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-leather-bag-bottega-veneta-3446556.shtml


If you can get the seller to post that authenticity tag in context with the bag itself - ? That photo isn't working well for peace of mind on this bag...


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: Veneta 
Item number: 222394111583
Seller: crazy4lego
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222394111583


----------



## nikkifresh2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: Veneta
> Item number: 222394111583
> Seller: crazy4lego
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222394111583
> View attachment 3602716



Also is this a medium or large?  I see the slip pocket and am confused. Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: Veneta
> Item number: 222394111583
> Seller: crazy4lego
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222394111583
> View attachment 3602716





nikkifresh2 said:


> Also is this a medium or large?  I see the slip pocket and am confused. Thanks!


This looks authentic to me. Did you buy it?
I'm pretty sure it's a Medium.


----------



## vastrianta

indiaink said:


> If you can get the seller to post that authenticity tag in context with the bag itself - ? That photo isn't working well for peace of mind on this bag...


thank you! what shall I ask exactly?


----------



## indiaink

vastrianta said:


> thank you! what shall I ask exactly?


... to post a photo of the authenticity tag in the pouch next to the actual bag they are selling.


----------



## maja2506

Hello,
I bought this aroma 2,5 years ago and wanted to sell on Ebay. Now the buyer is claiming it would be a fake. Could you please help me out here - I am really desperate. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## SandiSandi

Hi all,

I have never posted in this forum and I hope I have done it correctly. Please kindly authenticate this bv cosmetic case.

It belongs to a friend's friend and she is offering to sell it to me. I am not sure if it is real. It looks real but it is rude to ask therefore I seek help here.

Thanks heaps.

View attachment 3604442
View attachment 3604443
View attachment 3604444
View attachment 3604445
View attachment 3604442


----------



## SandiSandi

Sorry I think I upload the photos incorrectly, doing it again.


----------



## V0N1B2

AilyAily said:


> Hi all,
> I have never posted in this forum and I hope I have done it correctly. Please kindly authenticate this bv cosmetic case.
> It belongs to a friend's friend and she is offering to sell it to me. I am not sure if it is real. It looks real but it is rude to ask therefore I seek help here.
> Thanks heaps.
> View attachment 3604442
> View attachment 3604443
> View attachment 3604444
> View attachment 3604445
> View attachment 3604442





AilyAily said:


> Sorry I think I upload the photos incorrectly, doing it again.
> View attachment 3604455
> View attachment 3604456
> View attachment 3604457
> View attachment 3604458


Hi, and welcome 
The Intrecciato Profondo Nappa Cosmetic Case in Corot from Spring 2013* is authentic, IMO 

*or Cruise/Resort 2012 - I can't remember offhand.


----------



## indiaink

AilyAily said:


> Sorry I think I upload the photos incorrectly, doing it again.
> 
> View attachment 3604455
> View attachment 3604456
> View attachment 3604457
> View attachment 3604458



Authentic, from the Cruise 2012/13 collection. It is of the treatment known as "Intrecciato Profondo".  Lovely piece!


----------



## V0N1B2

maja2506 said:


> Hello,
> I bought this aroma 2,5 years ago and wanted to sell on Ebay. Now the buyer is claiming it would be a fake. Could you please help me out here - I am really desperate.
> Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3604408
> 
> View attachment 3604409
> View attachment 3604410
> 
> View attachment 3604411
> View attachment 3604412
> 
> View attachment 3604413
> 
> View attachment 3604414
> 
> View attachment 3604415
> 
> View attachment 3604416
> 
> View attachment 3604417


What is it about the bag that your buyer thinks is fake?
My opinion and the opinions of everyone else here mean nothing to eBay and PayPal. Your buyer should post here for an opinion on authenticity, but I think it's a really good idea to _always _pay for a third-party professional authentication and include it in your listing. It gives buyers peace of mind and hopefully helps honest sellers from having to deal with claims of inauthenticity.  I have never used authenticate4u but I hear they are good at what they do.
I don't see any red flags regarding this Roma, but as I wrote above, my opinion is just that.


----------



## maja2506

V0N1B2 said:


> What is it about the bag that your buyer thinks is fake?
> My opinion and the opinions of everyone else here mean nothing to eBay and PayPal. Your buyer should post here for an opinion on authenticity, but I think it's a really good idea to _always _pay for a third-party professional authentication and include it in your listing. It gives buyers peace of mind and hopefully helps honest sellers from having to deal with claims of inauthenticity.  I have never used authenticate4u but I hear they are good at what they do.
> I don't see any red flags regarding this Roma, but as I wrote above, my opinion is just that.



Thanks a lot for your advice. 
She told me that the serial number wouldn't usually be written in this way.


----------



## hboson

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag in the listing is authentic, IMO
> It is, or rather was actually called the Seamless Tote.
> Yes, it is Ebano and it's hard to tell if it's the lighting or the angle of the photos or what, but it looks faded to me. Again, hard to say but the interior BV patch of leather more accurately reflects the Ebano colour. You could ask the seller for pictures taken in natural light if that's important to you. The price is really good so a refresh/spa at Modern Leather would be worth it, IMO.
> *I'm only saying this because you specifically asked to confirm the colour of the bag. There was some mention of not giving our opinion on condition so @jburgh can modify this message as she sees fit.



Thanks Von! The seller accepted my best offer (it was such a good deal!) and it arrived this weekend. It is beautiful and perfectly slouchy and the color is true, the apparent fading was definitely from the light in the listing. Thanks for your help again


----------



## V0N1B2

maja2506 said:


> Thanks a lot for your advice.
> She told me that the serial number wouldn't usually be written in this way.


I guess your buyer is unfamiliar with the authenticity tags BV has been using for the last five years.
I don't know what the eBay situation is, if she has returned the bag or filed a claim or whatever, but I'm pretty sure @BeenBurned can give you some good advice if you post over in the eBay subforum. Good Luck


----------



## SandiSandi

indiaink said:


> Authentic, from the Cruise 2012/13 collection. It is of the treatment known as "Intrecciato Profondo".  Lovely piece!





indiaink said:


> Authentic, from the Cruise 2012/13 collection. It is of the treatment known as "Intrecciato Profondo".  Lovely piece!



Thank you V0N1B2 and indiaink for your quick replies!

I just googled using the info you girls gave me and find the bag on bv official site.

However the official site has the bag inner layer as brownish/beige but my photo's bag inner layer is grey?


----------



## SandiSandi

Sorry again, don't know how to attach photo in the reply post above.



Official photo Inner layer beige/brown

My photo Inner layer grey


----------



## V0N1B2

AilyAily said:


> Sorry again, don't know how to attach photo in the reply post above.
> View attachment 3605136
> 
> Official photo Inner layer beige/brown
> My photo Inner layer grey
> View attachment 3605134


Don't be concerned about the interior cotton lining colour. It's nothing to worry about and definitely not a sign of a counterfeit (well for this item at least).
Enjoy your new-to-you cosmetic case.


----------



## septembersiren

AilyAily said:


> Sorry again, don't know how to attach photo in the reply post above.
> 
> View attachment 3605136
> 
> Official photo Inner layer beige/brown
> 
> My photo Inner layer grey
> 
> View attachment 3605134



It is probably due to the camera
True colors of BV are very hard to capture
Enjoy it


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ladies,

Can you take a look at this Ferro Sloane for me?  Do you think a spa treatment would help with the color fading? 

Just to confirm: Ferro Sloane came in Nappa Umbria but not light calf, correct? 

Thanks. 

http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-sloane-hobo-ferro-gray-150423


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Can you take a look at this Ferro Sloane for me?  Do you think a spa treatment would help with the color fading?
> 
> Just to confirm: Ferro Sloane came in Nappa Umbria but not light calf, correct?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-sloane-hobo-ferro-gray-150423



I think this is authentic 
Yes it is Nappa Umbria 
I don't see fading in the pictures 
Nappa Umbria gives a light dark effect from the treatment of the leather
I think all bags benefit from a spa treatment
It revives the leather spruces up the lining and will make feel new to you
Good luck 
Beautiful bag


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> I think this is authentic
> Yes it is Nappa Umbria
> I don't see fading in the pictures
> Nappa Umbria gives a light dark effect from the treatment of the leather
> I think all bags benefit from a spa treatment
> It revives the leather spruces up the lining and will make feel new to you
> Good luck
> Beautiful bag



Thanks.


----------



## Coffeebean11

Hello I recently purchased a Bottega Veneta Small Olimpia from eBay. Can someone check out the pictures (I took myself) to see authenticate it? Let me know if you need more or clearer pics. This is my first Bottega so I don't really know if there are specific hardware or pictures that i should have taken for authentication...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is this the Copper Specchio medium cabat?  Really appreciate if you could take a look at this one for me.  Thanks.

Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Caba MM 500limited Tote bag Shoulder bag 115664
eBay item number: 222409221606
Seller: brandliberty
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222409221606

ETA: additional pictures


----------



## SandiSandi

V0N1B2 said:


> Don't be concerned about the interior cotton lining colour. It's nothing to worry about and definitely not a sign of a counterfeit (well for this item at least).
> Enjoy your new-to-you cosmetic case.




Thank you !


----------



## SandiSandi

septembersiren said:


> It is probably due to the camera
> True colors of BV are very hard to capture
> Enjoy it



Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Coffeebean11 said:


> Hello I recently purchased a Bottega Veneta Small Olimpia from eBay. Can someone check out the pictures (I took myself) to see authenticate it? Let me know if you need more or clearer pics. This is my first Bottega so I don't really know if there are specific hardware or pictures that i should have taken for authentication...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608149
> View attachment 3608150
> View attachment 3608151
> View attachment 3608153
> View attachment 3608154
> View attachment 3608155
> View attachment 3608157
> View attachment 3608158
> View attachment 3608159
> View attachment 3608162


The Olimpia is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is this the Copper Specchio medium cabat?  Really appreciate if you could take a look at this one for me.  Thanks.
> 
> Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Caba MM 500limited Tote bag Shoulder bag 115664
> eBay item number: 222409221606
> Seller: brandliberty
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222409221606
> 
> ETA: additional pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3608356
> View attachment 3608357


Yes it is.
It's authentic, IMO


----------



## Coffeebean11

V0N1B2 said:


> The Olimpia is authentic, IMO


do you know what the series of numbers and letters mean on the white authenticity label?


----------



## V0N1B2

Coffeebean11 said:


> do you know what the series of numbers and letters mean on the white authenticity label?


No, they mean nothing except to the factory. You could ask your SA at Bottega (if you have a good relationship with her), what they mean. As far as I know they are a random alphanumeric selection of numbers that identify your particular bag.


----------



## vastrianta

please help me authenticate this bag:
title: Bottega Veneta
seller: SOPHIE
item number: 3628112
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eta/leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3628112.shtml

thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate this bag:
> title: Bottega Veneta
> seller: SOPHIE
> item number: 3628112
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...eta/leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3628112.shtml
> 
> thanks!



Authentic


----------



## vastrianta

please help me authenticate the below bag:

title: BOTTEGA VENETA leather tote
number: 3588444
seller: MAGGIE
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3588444.shtml


----------



## norwoodsl

Please help authenticate this BV Cervo Shoulder Bag:
Title: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Black Cervo Leather Shoulder Bag Tote
Number: 282367993521
Seller: southernbellestyle12
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282367993521?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## jburgh

norwoodsl said:


> Please help authenticate this BV Cervo Shoulder Bag:
> Title: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Black Cervo Leather Shoulder Bag Tote
> Number: 282367993521
> Seller: southernbellestyle12
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282367993521?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you


Hello, we need to see the sewn in authenticity tag, both sides.  Can you ask the seller to post those, too?


----------



## vastrianta

your opinion will be much appreciates  

please help me authenticate the below bag:

title: BOTTEGA VENETA leather tote
number: 3588444
seller: MAGGIE
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/black-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3588444.shtml


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> please help me authenticate the below bag:
> 
> title: BOTTEGA VENETA leather tote
> number: 3588444
> seller: MAGGIE
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3588444.shtml





vastrianta said:


> your opinion will be much appreciates
> 
> please help me authenticate the below bag:
> 
> title: BOTTEGA VENETA leather tote
> number: 3588444
> seller: MAGGIE
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/black-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3588444.shtml


I prefer not to authenticate Cabats and Knots. Hopefully someone else will pop in with their opinion.


----------



## septembersiren

vastrianta said:


> your opinion will be much appreciates
> 
> please help me authenticate the below bag:
> 
> title: BOTTEGA VENETA leather tote
> number: 3588444
> seller: MAGGIE
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/black-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3588444.shtml



IMO this is authentic 
I hope you know that it is a large cabat
The plate says either 113/750 or 118/750
Minis were produced in limited editions
Of 250
Medium in limited quantity of 500 
Large in limited quantity of 750
From the first picture I thought it was a mini but the brass plate says otherwise 
Enjoy it


----------



## vincechan89

Could someone authenticate this for me? The leather is very soft like the wallet I bought in store but want to make sure!

Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Zip-around wallet
User/Seller: Local Craigslist


















































Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

vincechan89 said:


> Could someone authenticate this for me? The leather is very soft like the wallet I bought in store but want to make sure!
> 
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Zip-around wallet
> User/Seller: Local Craigslist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm sorry, this wallet is not authentic, IMO.


----------



## vastrianta

I have just received the below cabat which has been authenticated in post 4021 but I have just realised that it is the medium size and not the large one so I am not 100% sure if it is authentic  Please help me 

title: BOTTEGA VENETA leather tote
number: 3588444
seller: MAGGIE
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3588444.shtml


----------



## LouiseCPH

I just bought a small messenger bad pre-loved - a great deal. Now I worry it might be a fake, because I can not find the little label inside. Can you help me?


----------



## V0N1B2

LouiseCPH said:


> I just bought a small messenger bad pre-loved - a great deal. Now I worry it might be a fake, because I can not find the little label inside. Can you help me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622013
> View attachment 3622014


Pictures required for authentication are detailed in the first post on page one of this thread.
Heat stamp, tags, zippers, hardware, front, back, sides.....


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> I have just received the below cabat which has been authenticated in post 4021 but I have just realised that it is the medium size and not the large one so I am not 100% sure if it is authentic  Please help me
> 
> title: BOTTEGA VENETA leather tote
> number: 3588444
> seller: MAGGIE
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3588444.shtml


This is the same bag as the listing? I do not authenticate Cabats. Perhaps someone else can jump in for you.


----------



## LouiseCPH

V0N1B2 said:


> Pictures required for authentication are detailed in the first post on page one of this thread.
> Heat stamp, tags, zippers, hardware, front, back, sides.....



Hi Von1bs, and sorry, the problem is I can not find the label! The heat stamp is almost not there and har to photograph. Do you know where the label would usually be in this model?


----------



## V0N1B2

LouiseCPH said:


> Hi Von1bs, and sorry, the problem is I can not find the label! The heat stamp is almost not there and har to photograph. Do you know where the label would usually be in this model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622071
> View attachment 3622072
> View attachment 3622073
> View attachment 3622074
> View attachment 3622075


It can only be in one of three places. The slip pocket, the inside zippered pocket, or the outside zippered pocket.
What is on the underside of the zippers?


----------



## LouiseCPH

V0N1B2 said:


> It can only be in one of three places. The slip pocket, the inside zippered pocket, or the outside zippered pocket.
> What is on the underside of the zippers?



No label, and the underside of the zipper does not look like any of my other Bottegas.....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LouiseCPH said:


> Hi Von1bs, and sorry, the problem is I can not find the label! The heat stamp is almost not there and har to photograph. Do you know where the label would usually be in this model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622071
> View attachment 3622072
> View attachment 3622073
> View attachment 3622074
> View attachment 3622075



The white authenticity tag should be sewn to the lining of the button compartment of the Disco bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

LouiseCPH said:


> No label, and the underside of the zipper does not look like any of my other Bottegas.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622089


Should be a butterfly for this bag I think?
Based on that and the missing tag, I'd say return it and ALWAYS authenticate before you buy


----------



## LouiseCPH

V0N1B2 said:


> Should be a butterfly for this bag I think?
> Based on that and the missing tag, I'd say return it and ALWAYS authenticate before you buy



Thank you for your help. 

I bought from Vestiaire Collective, and they promise to authenticate - in fact they ask for quite a nice commission for doing just that. Now I just hope they will listen to me, and that I will get my money back.

But thank you again - I would not have thought to look at the backside of the zippers without you [emoji4]


----------



## vastrianta

V0N1B2 said:


> This is the same bag as the listing? I do not authenticate Cabats. Perhaps someone else can jump in for you.


sorry this is the correct link 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3588444.shtml


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> sorry this is the correct link
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ack-leather-tote-bottega-veneta-3588444.shtml


I'm of no help.
I don't keep a record of what colours were released and in which season.
I don't keep a record of when the dimensions of the Cabat changed.
I don't keep a record of what years the tag was in the pouch instead of the bag.
I don't keep a record of how many were made in each size each season.
I don't keep a record of when they inscribed the season on the plate.
I don't keep a record of what metal the plates used for which year/season/colour.
etc. etc.
For the (probably) number one faked bag in the BV lineup, I think it's imperative to know all of that before giving an opinion of authenticity, and I just don't.
They other girls here might, so perhaps they can help you.


----------



## grietje

vastrianta said:


> I have just received the below cabat which has been authenticated in post 4021 but I have just realised that it is the medium size and not the large one so I am not 100% sure if it is authentic  Please help me



The easiest thing to ease you mind on authenticity is to call a BV boutique and ask them to enter the serial.  They'll tell right away the size, color and season.  I think my Nero Cabat is from this same release.  I can check mine once I'm home so see if the serial numbers are close.

But if you wanted the large and got a medium that's another thing entirely. The dimensions are definitely more medium and I do think this is the old style which is a bit more east/west in proportion.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

May I ask if one of our experts can take a look at this one for me?  Thanks a lot.

RARE! Bottega Veneta Cabat *RUNWAY COLLECTION* LIMITED EDITION METALLIC GOLD!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/322414423602
Seller: sixsticks
Item number:  322414423602

1.  Is this a medium?  The code says 115664.
2.  Does the handle on the right side of Picture #1 look a bit strange?


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> 1.  Is this a medium?  The code says 115664.
> 2.  Does the handle on the right side of Picture #1 look a bit strange?



The code is for a medium. The handle looks like it's pulling every so slightly to the left. Wonder if that is due to the snaps the seller had put in,  I think photo one shows it snapped closed.


----------



## amelcher

*Item Name:  
Bottega Veneta Peach Leather Small Intrecciato Hobo
Seller name or ID:   The Luxury Closet
Working Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/bottega-veneta-peach-leather-small-intrecciato-hobo-p79425/
Comments:  I'm hoping this is an authentic appia hobo
Thank you for your help!*


----------



## amelcher

amelcher said:


> *Item Name:
> Bottega Veneta Peach Leather Small Intrecciato Hobo
> Seller name or ID:   The Luxury Closet
> Working Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/bottega-veneta-peach-leather-small-intrecciato-hobo-p79425/
> Comments:  I'm hoping this is an authentic appia hobo, or at least authentic, as it seems to match the wallet I am looking for a purse for!
> Thank you for your help!*


----------



## V0N1B2

amelcher said:


> *Item Name:
> Bottega Veneta Peach Leather Small Intrecciato Hobo
> Seller name or ID:   The Luxury Closet
> Working Link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/bottega-veneta-peach-leather-small-intrecciato-hobo-p79425/
> Comments:  I'm hoping this is an authentic appia hobo
> Thank you for your help!*


The Medium Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO. The Luxury Closet sells authentic merchandise. 
It could very well be Appia - I can't think of another colour it could be.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO. The Luxury Closet sells authentic merchandise.


and they have a good return policy, too


----------



## Ktobag

Hi - I was just looking at a Cervo Hobo at Bloomingdales and noticed that there was no authentication label stitched into the bag like I've seen in pictures. The leather was embossed with Bottega Veneta but there was only a small rectangular piece of cardboard inserted into the side pocket that had any kind of number on it. Does this sound right?


----------



## V0N1B2

Ktobag said:


> Hi - I was just looking at a Cervo Hobo at Bloomingdales and noticed that there was no authentication label stitched into the bag like I've seen in pictures. The leather was embossed with Bottega Veneta but there was only a small rectangular piece of cardboard inserted into the side pocket that had any kind of number on it. Does this sound right?


Bloomingdales is an authorized seller of Bottega Veneta as far as I'm aware.
Did you flip the pocket inside out and look along the right seam?


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Hey guys I need your help authenticating my BV roma bag in small size barlo color


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

More pictures, thank you in advance [emoji173]


----------



## V0N1B2

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Hey guys I need your help authenticating my BV roma bag in small size barlo color





BambolinaMaryam said:


> More pictures, thank you in advance [emoji173


Format please, per page one.


----------



## Zflava

Hello everyone 

Can you please help me authenticate this BV Milano bag?
*Item name: Bottega Veneta Large Milano
Listing number:192079597004
Seller name or ID: resaletherapyco
Working Link:  http://m.ebay.ca/itm/192079597004*


----------



## V0N1B2

Zflava said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this BV Milano bag?
> *Item name: Bottega Veneta Large Milano
> Listing number:192079597004
> Seller name or ID: resaletherapyco
> Working Link:  http://m.ebay.ca/itm/192079597004*


It has sold. Did you buy it?
The Nero Milano in the listing is authentic, IMO 
The listing states it's a "large" but I think this Milano only comes in one size if I'm not mistaken (and I might be).


----------



## Zflava

I did buy it   It was an impulse purchase because I just love the look of it. From what I've seen through my reasearch the bag only comes in one size like you said. 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## GoStanford

Appreciate your help on this one!  The seller seems to have uniformly favorable reviews and has sold several designer bags recently.

Item: BV Large Campana in Nero
Listing number: 322440167994
Seller: tuan9181
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...167994?hash=item4b12ee823a:g:GWYAAOSwnNBXU1q3


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Appreciate your help on this one!  The seller seems to have uniformly favorable reviews and has sold several designer bags recently.
> 
> Item: BV Large Campana in Nero
> Listing number: 322440167994
> Seller: tuan9181
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...167994?hash=item4b12ee823a:g:GWYAAOSwnNBXU1q3


The Nero Large Campana in the listing is authentic, IMO


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

V0N1B2 said:


> Format please, per page one.



Oh what am missing? 
I thought I followed it 

If you mean the seller id and link 
Those pix were taking by me


----------



## V0N1B2

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Oh what am missing?
> I thought I followed it
> 
> If you mean the seller id and link
> Those pix were taking by me


Yes. Like the format below.
I could walk into BV today and buy this. Where did yours come from?

*Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
For these items, please use the following format:
*Item Name: 
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments:*


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes. Like the format below.
> I could walk into BV today and buy this. Where did yours come from?
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*



Oh i got it now am sorry 
Its a guy i was recommended to by my friend she gave me his number he doesn't have an online shop he communicated with me via texting and i paid through paypal
Is that okay? 
The pictures were taking by me


----------



## BambolinaMaryam




----------



## V0N1B2

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Oh i got it now am sorry
> Its a guy i was recommended to by my friend she gave me his number he doesn't have an online shop he communicated with me via texting and i paid through paypal
> Is that okay?
> The pictures were taking by me


Okay. Well your bag from some guy looks authentic to me.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

V0N1B2 said:


> Okay. Well your bag from some guy looks authentic to me.



Thanks so much dear! He's really great offers nice prices [emoji9]


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Large Campana in the listing is authentic, IMO



Thank you!  I appreciate it, as always.


----------



## MeSpore

Dear Authenticator,

Do you mind to help me authenticating this bag:

*Item Name: Hobo Intrecciato Lambskin orange
Listing number: 115653 (BF300893)
Seller name or ID: Global eLady
Working Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=61662
Comments: -*

Thanks a lot


----------



## V0N1B2

MeSpore said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Do you mind to help me authenticating this bag:
> 
> *Item Name: Hobo Intrecciato Lambskin orange
> Listing number: 115653 (BF300893)
> Seller name or ID: Global eLady
> Working Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=61662
> Comments: -*
> 
> Thanks a lot


The Saffron Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO


----------



## GoStanford

GoStanford said:


> Thank you!  I appreciate it, as always.



Well darn...the bag was sold, but not to me.  Ya snooze, ya lose, I guess!  But again, thank you so much for the authentication.


----------



## CheDR

Hello there!

Please help authenticate this piece. Thanks so much!

Item: Bottega Veneta Wallet
Listing: 116022133
Working Link: 
Bottega Purple Wallet
http://www.olx.ph/item/bottega-purple-wallet-ID7QOEJ.html


----------



## V0N1B2

CheDR said:


> Hello there!
> Please help authenticate this piece. Thanks so much!
> Item: Bottega Veneta Wallet
> Listing: 116022133
> Working Link:
> Bottega Purple Wallet
> http://www.olx.ph/item/bottega-purple-wallet-ID7QOEJ.html


Based on what I see so far, I am inclined to say the wallet is not authentic. However, the photos needed to properly form an opinion are missing. The pictures needed to authenticate are outlined on the first post of this thread.


----------



## MeSpore

Dear V0N1B2,

Thanks so much for your super fast response. Appreciate it 

Cheers


----------



## MeSpore

V0N1B2 said:


> The Saffron Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO



Dear V0N1B2,

Thanks so much for your super fast response. Appreciate it 
Love love love the orange/saffron color ... thinking about it already makes me happy haha

Cheers


----------



## Beccabaglady

Hello everyone!  Stella is approaching, but I think Mother Nature was trying to make up for it by sending this beauty my way. Found at a thrift, so no name, links, etc. Thanks for looking!


----------



## jburgh

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello everyone!  Stella is approaching, but I think Mother Nature was trying to make up for it by sending this beauty my way. Found at a thrift, so no name, links, etc. Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632543
> View attachment 3632544
> View attachment 3632545
> View attachment 3632546
> View attachment 3632547
> View attachment 3632548
> View attachment 3632549


Authentic. Maybe you can take it to BV for cleaning and restoration. This was a very expensive bag.


----------



## Beccabaglady

jburgh said:


> Authentic. Maybe you can take it to BV for cleaning and restoration. This was a very expensive bag.


Thank you!  I was 99.9% sure, but BV isn't my area of expertise.  I know the larger shopper was over $3k, any idea on this one? Or should I just go ahead and post in the ID thread? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jburgh

Post in the ID thread please, that way everyone can see it if they are looking for an ID on it, too.  Thank you!


----------



## Beccabaglady

jburgh said:


> Post in the ID thread please, that way everyone can see it if they are looking for an ID on it, too.  Thank you!


Thanks jburgh!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Beccabaglady said:


> Hello everyone!  Stella is approaching, but I think Mother Nature was trying to make up for it by sending this beauty my way. Found at a thrift, so no name, links, etc. Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632543
> View attachment 3632544
> View attachment 3632545
> View attachment 3632546
> View attachment 3632547
> View attachment 3632548
> View attachment 3632549



Love! Where are you thrifting?!?! I'd like to shop at your thrift store! [emoji15][emoji173]️


----------



## Annawakes

Hi jburgh,
I'm new to BV (I'm usually in the LV forum), but have suddenly fallen very much in love with the pillow bag.  Could you please take a look at this?
*Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Lambskin Leather Shoulder Crossbody Bag      
Listing number: 252810752915
Seller name or ID: hirakoba0307
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252810752915?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Does the condition look decent?  I think so, but I haven't seen too many pillow bags to know.*
Thank you so much!
Annawakes


----------



## V0N1B2

Annawakes said:


> Hi jburgh,
> I'm new to BV (I'm usually in the LV forum), but have suddenly fallen very much in love with the pillow bag.  Could you please take a look at this?
> *Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Lambskin Leather Shoulder Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 252810752915
> Seller name or ID: hirakoba0307
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252810752915?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Does the condition look decent?  I think so, but I haven't seen too many pillow bags to know.*
> Thank you so much!
> Annawakes


The Nero Pillow/Nodini Messenger is authentic, IMO 
I can't really comment on the condition - it's subjective. You have to decide what flaws are acceptable to you. The bag is relatively recent though, made sometime after 2014-ish?


----------



## HereToLearn

Could you please help with the  authenticity of this bag?
Thanks so much in advance. 
Item name: Bottega Veneta Black Cervo Hobo 
Listing number: 182452963958
Seller name: nikkifresh2
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...963958?hash=item2a7b0b4a76:g:ZPoAAOSw2gxYoKJR

I really appreciate how generous everyone is with their knowledge and time.


----------



## Panda22

Hi, I'm new to Purse Forum so apologies if I'm not doing this correctly!
I'd like help in authenticating this BV handbag:
*
Item Name: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Large Campana in Nero Leather MINT!!
Listing number: 172574331327
Seller name or ID: dreamdesignerbagll
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...331327?hash=item282e3b51bf:g:y2oAAOSwax5Yqe-p
Comments: This looks pretty authentic to me, and the seller seems to have a good reputation, but would like some expert opinions so I have piece of mind. Thanks!*


----------



## Annawakes

Annawakes said:


> Hi jburgh,
> I'm new to BV (I'm usually in the LV forum), but have suddenly fallen very much in love with the pillow bag.  Could you please take a look at this?
> *Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Lambskin Leather Shoulder Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 252810752915
> Seller name or ID: hirakoba0307
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252810752915?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Does the condition look decent?  I think so, but I haven't seen too many pillow bags to know.*
> Thank you so much!
> Annawakes





V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Pillow/Nodini Messenger is authentic, IMO
> I can't really comment on the condition - it's subjective. You have to decide what flaws are acceptable to you. The bag is relatively recent though, made sometime after 2014-ish?



Thanks V0N1B2!  I feel much better now that you've taken a look.  About the condition, you're right.  I really should have asked whether pillow bags have any "known issues" due to wear?  For example, certain LV wallets and bag styles are known to have "glazing issues" that begin to appear as early as a year of buying a brand new item.  I'm just not as familiar with BV and this particular style...perhaps I should post this question in the main forum.  I'll do a search first.  Any thoughts you might have I'd appreciate - thanks so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> Could you please help with the  authenticity of this bag?
> Thanks so much in advance.
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Black Cervo Hobo
> Listing number: 182452963958
> Seller name: nikkifresh2
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...963958?hash=item2a7b0b4a76:g:ZPoAAOSw2gxYoKJR
> 
> I really appreciate how generous everyone is with their knowledge and time.


The Nero Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Panda22 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Purse Forum so apologies if I'm not doing this correctly!
> I'd like help in authenticating this BV handbag:
> *
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Large Campana in Nero Leather MINT!!
> Listing number: 172574331327
> Seller name or ID: dreamdesignerbagll
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...331327?hash=item282e3b51bf:g:y2oAAOSwax5Yqe-p
> Comments: This looks pretty authentic to me, and the seller seems to have a good reputation, but would like some expert opinions so I have piece of mind. Thanks!*


The Nero Large Campana is authentic, IMO


----------



## cumbaroll

Item Name: 
*BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo Camel*

Seller Name: fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-veneta-hobo-camel-159807


----------



## V0N1B2

cumbaroll said:


> Item Name:
> *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo Camel*
> 
> Seller Name: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-veneta-hobo-camel-159807


The Large Veneta (like all of Fashionphile's BVs) is authentic IMO 
I'm not sure it's Camel though. I'll have to think about that one.


----------



## cumbaroll

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Veneta (like all of Fashionphile's BVs) is authentic IMO
> I'm not sure it's Camel though. I'll have to think about that one.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Panda22

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Large Campana is authentic, IMO


Thanks so much VON1B2!! I really appreciate your super fast response. I also think it's really amazing that all you authenticators take the time to help the rest of us out. Your expertise and knowledge is much appreciated!!!


----------



## amelcher

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta in the listing is authentic, IMO. The Luxury Closet sells authentic merchandise.
> It could very well be Appia - I can't think of another colour it could be.


I received the purse yesterday and it is exactly the color I was looking for!  I hope BV can tell me the name of the color with the tag code.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your expert help on this one:
Item Name: Large Veneta in Ebano
Listing Number: 172581576724
Seller Name: kellyleetang
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...576724?hash=item282ea9e014:g:FgIAAOSwDuJW1LyH


----------



## news2me

I would very much appreciate the help of BV experts on a Rete tote listed on eBay.  Many thanks in advance.

*Item name:* Bottega Veneta large tote bag in Nero intrecciato nappa
*Listing number: *272586491868
*Seller name:* 2ljd
*Working link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...412528f&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=182487017671


----------



## V0N1B2

news2me said:


> I would very much appreciate the help of BV experts on a Rete tote listed on eBay.  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> *Item name:* Bottega Veneta large tote bag in Nero intrecciato nappa
> *Listing number: *272586491868
> *Seller name:* 2ljd
> *Working link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-LARGE-TOTE-BAG-IN-NERO-INTRECCIATO-NAPPA/272586491868?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20131017132637&meid=3e776bdd4f174ca59acfb4a6b412528f&pid=100033&rk=5&rkt=8&sd=182487017671


The Nero Grosgrain Large Rete looks okay to me. There aren't any red flags re: the pictures provided. 
If you're serious, I would ask for more pictures of the bag (bottom, sides, interior etc). Have you checked the feedback of the seller? What they typically buy and sell?
It's a beautiful bag though, and I know you've been looking for one.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your expert help on this one:
> Item Name: Large Veneta in Ebano
> Listing Number: 172581576724
> Seller Name: kellyleetang
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...576724?hash=item282ea9e014:g:FgIAAOSwDuJW1LyH


The 2004-2007 Large Ebano Veneta is authentic, IMO.


----------



## news2me

Thanks for the quick response, V0N1B2. Your input is invaluable, as always.


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> The 2004-2007 Large Ebano Veneta is authentic, IMO.


Thanks so much!  Such a great service you and your colleagues provide.  I appreciate your time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Would appreciate your expertise on this one. 

Item Name: Disco bag in Espresso
Seller: Reebonz
Working Link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/bottega-...-intrecciato-nappa-messenger-mini-bag-1331791
Note: The link shows a disco bag in Peony instead as I purchased the last piece in Espresso. The Reebonz site is akin to Rue La La with timed sales of various brands. The disco bag is now in my possession. Photos are taken by the window against daylight.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Frontal and side views of the chain.


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> Would appreciate your expertise on this one.
> 
> Item Name: Disco bag in Espresso
> Seller: Reebonz
> Working Link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/bottega-...-intrecciato-nappa-messenger-mini-bag-1331791
> Note: The link shows a disco bag in Peony instead as I purchased the last piece in Espresso. The Reebonz site is akin to Rue La La with timed sales of various brands. The disco bag is now in my possession. Photos are taken by the window against daylight.
> View attachment 3639673
> View attachment 3639674
> View attachment 3639675
> View attachment 3639676
> View attachment 3639677
> View attachment 3639678
> View attachment 3639679
> View attachment 3639680
> View attachment 3639681
> View attachment 3639682


Thanks for the great pictures. The Disco is authentic IMO 
I'm going to have a look at one of these on my next visit to a boutique. Enjoy yours.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the great pictures. The Disco is authentic IMO
> I'm going to have a look at one of these on my next visit to a boutique. Enjoy yours. [emoji2]


Thank you Von! [emoji253] [emoji307] [emoji483]
I hope you like it enough to bring one home with you. It is a nifty little but not exactly little bag (in terms of storage).


----------



## HereToLearn

Could you please authenticate the following Veneta?  Thank you so much for your expertise and time.
*
Item Name:  AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA DARK BROWN WOVEN LEATHER LARGE VENETA HOBO BAG
Listing number:  162428560093
Seller name or ID:  wiz213
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/162428560093?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:  The seller sent me the ID code on the back of the white tag (there is no picture of it in the listing).  It is B05207842Z

Thank you.*


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> Could you please authenticate the following Veneta?  Thank you so much for your expertise and time.
> *
> Item Name:  AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA DARK BROWN WOVEN LEATHER LARGE VENETA HOBO BAG
> Listing number:  162428560093
> Seller name or ID:  wiz213
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/162428560093?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:  The seller sent me the ID code on the back of the white tag (there is no picture of it in the listing).  It is B05207842Z
> 
> Thank you.*


Ideally I would like to see what is imprinted on the tag, not just what is written, but I will say that I see no red flags otherwise.


----------



## HereToLearn

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally I would like to see what is imprinted on the tag, not just what is written, but I will say that I see no red flags otherwise.


Thank you so much, VON1B2.  Your knowledge of BV is quite impressive and your willingness to share it is so helpful!


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you so much, VON1B2.  Your knowledge of BV is quite impressive and your willingness to share it is so helpful!


You're welcome. The seller does offer returns so if she is unable to photograph the back of the tag and you purchase it, please post your own photos here.


----------



## HereToLearn

V0N1B2 said:


> You're welcome. The seller does offer returns so if she is unable to photograph the back of the tag and you purchase it, please post your own photos here.



Thank you.


----------



## HereToLearn

I asked again and got this photo:  








 Thank you so much for your help, as always!!


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> I asked again and got this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, as always!!


That's better, thanks. The Veneta is authentic, IMO. Probably from somewhere around 2014/2015 (thereabouts). I want to say it's Ebano.


----------



## HereToLearn

V0N1B2 said:


> That's better, thanks. The Veneta is authentic, IMO. Probably from somewhere around 2014/2015 (thereabouts). I want to say it's Ebano.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Rocky&Angel

Hi,
Would someone be able to authenticate the following:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Bottega-Vene...5cf32d1&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=252790336782
Many thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Rocky&Angel said:


> Hi,
> Would someone be able to authenticate the following:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Authentic-Double-Handle-Veneta-Hobo/252790336782?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20170119204035&meid=dc8cb22e83554e8e8b77724d25cf32d1&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=3&sd=252790336782
> Many thanks!


The Large Ebano Campana is authentic, IMO 
Thanks for the additional pictures.


----------



## Rocky&Angel

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Ebano Campana is authentic, IMO
> Thanks for the additional pictures.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Rocky&Angel

Sorry, one more if you don't mind...these are all the pics I have, so I you need more please just let me know.  Thank you very much!


----------



## V0N1B2

Rocky&Angel said:


> Sorry, one more if you don't mind...these are all the pics I have, so I you need more please just let me know.  Thank you very much!


*Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
For these items, please use the following format:
*Item Name: 
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments:*
Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites.

Who took the pictures, where did the bag come from, is it in your possession....


----------



## Rocky&Angel

V0N1B2 said:


> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites.
> 
> Who took the pictures, where did the bag come from, is it in your possession....


Oh sorry about that...I am a newbie to this forum!

 It's from an eBay seller called dreamdesignerbagll...I had bought something from her before and asked if she could notify me if she got hold of a large campana.  She sent these pics to me privately.  The price she is asking for is $1650 USD....

Should I ask her if she could post this on eBay ...

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Rocky&Angel said:


> Oh sorry about that...I am a newbie to this forum!
> 
> It's from an eBay seller called dreamdesignerbagll...I had bought something from her before and asked if she could notify me if she got hold of a large campana.  She sent these pics to me privately.  The price she is asking for is $1650 USD....
> 
> Should I ask her if she could post this on eBay ...
> 
> Thank you!


Thanks, I recognized the background as hers so that's why I asked.
She only sells authentic bags. This Nero Campana is no exception.


----------



## Rocky&Angel

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks, I recognized the background as hers so that's why I asked.
> She only sells authentic bags. This Nero Campana is no exception.


Thank you very much...I think you guys are so great to do this on a voluntary basis!!!


----------



## HereToLearn

I made an I-got-excited-and-didn't-think mistake!  This is what happens now that I have discovered BV.  I purchased this cervo hobo from Tradesy a few minutes ago, and didn't get it authenticated first.  I'm not sure if the link still works, but if it does, could someone please assist me with authentication?
They do allow returns, but I'm hoping not to need to do it!
Thank you so much.

*Item Name: Cervo Hobo Bag
Listing number:  20366619
Seller name or ID:  Tradesy
Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/botteg...med-bottega-cervo-hobo-bag-cinnamon-20366619/*
*Comments: *


----------



## indiaink

HereToLearn said:


> I made an I-got-excited-and-didn't-think mistake!  This is what happens now that I have discovered BV.  I purchased this cervo hobo from Tradesy a few minutes ago, and didn't get it authenticated first.  I'm not sure if the link still works, but if it does, could someone please assist me with authentication?
> They do allow returns, but I'm hoping not to need to do it!
> Thank you so much.
> 
> *Item Name: Cervo Hobo Bag
> Listing number:  20366619
> Seller name or ID:  Tradesy
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/botteg...med-bottega-cervo-hobo-bag-cinnamon-20366619/
> Comments: *


WHAT A PRICE!  It is, indeed, authentic - this is the lovely Copper from S/S 09.  Congratulations!


----------



## HereToLearn

indiaink said:


> WHAT A PRICE!  It is, indeed, authentic - this is the lovely Copper from S/S 09.  Congratulations!



Thank you so much, Indiaink.  (Insert huge sigh of relief here).    I got excited because I love my first cervo, in espresso. I saw this incredible color (which I now know is copper! Thanks!) and couldn't help myself.
I am so appreciative, Indiaink, that you helped me, and helped me so quickly.  This is such a giving community!


----------



## indiaink

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you so much, Indiaink.  (Insert huge sigh of relief here).    I got excited because I love my first cervo, in espresso. I saw this incredible color (which I now know is copper! Thanks!) and couldn't help myself.
> I am so appreciative, Indiaink, that you helped me, and helped me so quickly.  This is such a giving community!


You are very welcome. I know that excited feeling very well! Love my Cervos!!!


----------



## Rocky&Angel

Hi, would someone be kind enough to authenticate the bellow...thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...519624?hash=item1a28509608:g:s8IAAOSw32lY1Eyw


----------



## indiaink

Rocky&Angel said:


> Hi, would someone be kind enough to authenticate the bellow...thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...519624?hash=item1a28509608:g:s8IAAOSw32lY1Eyw


Authentic.


----------



## Rocky&Angel

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


----------



## Rocky&Angel

Thank you very much!!


----------



## HereToLearn

Could you please help me with authenticating this?  Thank you so much.

*Item Name: Large Veneta Bag in Nero Intreciatto Nappa
Listing number:  182505495054
Seller name or ID:  pico-lauri
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Venet...495054?hash=item2a7e2cda0e:g:-GgAAOSwuLZYzrGX
Comments:  

I appreciate the kindness of everyone to spend time helping out with authentication.  *


----------



## HereToLearn

HereToLearn said:


> Could you please help me with authenticating this?  Thank you so much.
> 
> *Item Name: Large Veneta Bag in Nero Intreciatto Nappa
> Listing number:  182505495054
> Seller name or ID:  pico-lauri
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Venet...495054?hash=item2a7e2cda0e:g:-GgAAOSwuLZYzrGX
> Comments:
> 
> I appreciate the kindness of everyone to spend time helping out with authentication.  *



After doing further research, I do not need this authenticated as I will not be purchasing it.  I appreciate so much all those who volunteer their time and expertise, so wanted to withdraw this request so as to not waste time and effort of those who are so kind to share their knowledge.


----------



## bagfiend13

Hi,

Could someone please help validate this item?
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Regimental Cabat in New Camel/Tuscana/Cigar/Ayers Handles
Seller Name: bvbags
Link to auction and pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282403541054?ul_noapp=true

Any other comments are very welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## bagfiend13

bagfiend13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please help validate this item?
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Regimental Cabat in New Camel/Tuscana/Cigar/Ayers Handles
> Seller Name: bvbags
> Link to auction and pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282403541054?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Any other comments are very welcome.
> 
> Thanks!



One major reason for my ask is that the "L" is missing from Limited Edition on the plaque.  Any thoughts here are appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## jburgh

bagfiend13 said:


> One major reason for my ask is that the "L" is missing from Limited Edition on the plaque.  Any thoughts here are appreciated.  Thanks.


The missing L is suspicious to me. @septembersiren, do you think something like that would get through BV quality control?


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> The missing L is suspicious to me. @septembersiren, do you think something like that would get through BV quality control?



Although there are many indicators that this is real 
I don't see it getting past quality control with a missing L
The only way to make sure this is real is to have. SA run the serial # through the computer


----------



## grietje

bagfiend13 said:


> ...One major reason for my ask is that the "L" is missing from Limited Edition on the plaque...





jburgh said:


> The missing L is suspicious to me...





septembersiren said:


> Although there are many indicators that this is real
> I don't see it getting past quality control with a missing L..



I have purchased from this seller and her items are always authentic. I think she's a member of tPF too. I definitely suggest sending a note to her and asking about this anomaly.  It's not gone over well when we judge a tPFer's item not authentic without giving them a chance to respond, so let's see what she says.  I'm happy to send a note to inquire.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> I have purchased from this seller and her items are always authentic. I think she's a member of tPF too. I definitely suggest sending a note to her and asking about this anomaly.  It's not gone over well when we judge a tPFer's item not authentic without giving them a chance to respond, so let's see what she says.  I'm happy to send a note to inquire.


Well said. I, too, have purchased from this seller before. Let's see what she knows.


----------



## PleasantBagaholic

jburgh said:


> The missing L is suspicious to me. @septembersiren, do you think something like that would get through BV quality control?





septembersiren said:


> Although there are many indicators that this is real
> I don't see it getting past quality control with a missing L
> The only way to make sure this is real is to have. SA run the serial # through the computer





grietje said:


> I have purchased from this seller and her items are always authentic. I think she's a member of tPF too. I definitely suggest sending a note to her and asking about this anomaly.  It's not gone over well when we judge a tPFer's item not authentic without giving them a chance to respond, so let's see what she says.  I'm happy to send a note to inquire.





bagfiend13 said:


> One major reason for my ask is that the "L" is missing from Limited Edition on the plaque.  Any thoughts here are appreciated.  Thanks.





indiaink said:


> Well said. I, too, have purchased from this seller before. Let's see what she knows.



Dear bagflend13, Jburgh, Septembersiren, grietje, Indiaink and fellow TPFers,

I am the owner of this Cabat who consign this bag to bvbags, I am contacting BV now to solve this issue, I will keep the people here updated and upload any document related to this bag. 

Talking about quality control, there is a thread talking about a Cabat missing the plate.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-about-the-cabat.898328/

I am sorry for the trouble this bag bring to bvbags, I will keep all the people here updated.


----------



## PleasantBagaholic

septembersiren said:


> Although there are many indicators that this is real
> I don't see it getting past quality control with a missing L
> The only way to make sure this is real is to have. SA run the serial # through the computer



And my SA did run the test and it is authentic and my SA said it is very possible that the artisan messed up.


----------



## septembersiren

PleasantBagaholic said:


> And my SA did run the test and it is authentic and my SA said it is very possible that the artisan messed up.



So glad this has been cleared up
It is a beautiful cabat
I think this is why BV changed the white tags
The tags can tell them what artisans worked on the bag


----------



## berlin

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/geldboerse-von-bottega-veneta/603700150-156-1606

Please authenticate, thank you .


----------



## septembersiren

berlin said:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/geldboerse-von-bottega-veneta/603700150-156-1606
> 
> Please authenticate, thank you .



I would like to see a better picture of the heat stamp


----------



## berlin

septembersiren said:


> I would like to see a better picture of the heat stamp


thank you
i required a picture, as soon as i get it i will post it


----------



## doublewats

*Item Name: *Botegga Veneta Cufflinks In Original Box
*Listing number: *252822439457
*Seller name or ID: *mink_autumn89
*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Botegga-Veneta-Cufflinks-In-Original-Box-/252822439457?ssPageName=ADME:X:RRNTB:US:3160&nma=true&si=mCvVLjPphSNir2ovScvLWndvUaQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Comments:*
Do you do cufflinks? I thought this was an unusual style for BV but I snagged this anyway because of they were cutesy and for the price (and I thought this was somehow some sort of stonework). Sometimes I unfortunately leap before I look.

I received them and they do not appear to be high quality to my eyes, they have no cards that came with this to indicate provenance and no stamping of any kind on the back-- all of which made me have some serious doubts. I reached out to the seller and she seems to be in earnest about their authenticity, but I'm not familiar enough with their BV or their men's accessories to be sure one way or the other myself. Is it unusual?


----------



## septembersiren

doublewats said:


> *Item Name: *Botegga Veneta Cufflinks In Original Box
> *Listing number: *252822439457
> *Seller name or ID: *mink_autumn89
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Botegga-Veneta-Cufflinks-In-Original-Box-/252822439457?ssPageName=ADME:X:RRNTB:US:3160&nma=true&si=mCvVLjPphSNir2ovScvLWndvUaQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *Comments:*
> Do you do cufflinks? I thought this was an unusual style for BV but I snagged this anyway because of they were cutesy and for the price (and I thought this was somehow some sort of stonework). Sometimes I unfortunately leap before I look.
> 
> I received them and they do not appear to be high quality to my eyes, they have no cards that came with this to indicate provenance and no stamping of any kind on the back-- all of which made me have some serious doubts. I reached out to the seller and she seems to be in earnest about their authenticity, but I'm not familiar enough with their BV or their men's accessories to be sure one way or the other myself. Is it unusual?



I have never seen anything like these
The box they are in doesn't look like BV
BV would have stamped them with either a Faralle (butterfly) or BV initials
Also they would be marked with something to indicate what kind of metal they are
I.e. Sterling Silver 
14 k or 18 k gold

I can't authenticate these


----------



## bagfiend13

grietje said:


> I have purchased from this seller and her items are always authentic. I think she's a member of tPF too. I definitely suggest sending a note to her and asking about this anomaly.  It's not gone over well when we judge a tPFer's item not authentic without giving them a chance to respond, so let's see what she says.  I'm happy to send a note to inquire.



Thank you all so much.  She did indicate that the quality control on the Limited Edition plaques isn't always the best.  And agree that everything else looks right on.  Any guidance on how I might be able to have the serial number run to have this validated?  I can ask for that.  Thanks again.


----------



## doublewats

septembersiren said:


> I have never seen anything like these
> The box they are in doesn't look like BV
> BV would have stamped them with either a Faralle (butterfly) or BV initials
> Also they would be marked with something to indicate what kind of metal they are
> I.e. Sterling Silver
> 14 k or 18 k gold
> 
> I can't authenticate these


Yes, I assumed there would be anything like that even though it was not photographed. When there was nothing of the sort I thought it was highly irregular. (Well, you know what they about assuming! )

Thank you so so much for the prompt & thorough response.


----------



## berlin

berlin said:


> thank you
> i required a picture, as soon as i get it i will post it





septembersiren said:


> I would like to see a better picture of the heat stamp






Seller couldn t take better foto


----------



## berlin

berlin said:


> View attachment 3659713
> 
> 
> Seller couldn t take better foto


https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/geldboerse-von-bottega-veneta/603700150-156-1606


----------



## grietje

bagfiend13 said:


> Thank you all so much.  She did indicate that the quality control on the Limited Edition plaques isn't always the best.  And agree that everything else looks right on.  Any guidance on how I might be able to have the serial number run to have this validated?  I can ask for that.  Thanks again.



Contact a BV store and ask if they can run the serial number for you. You'll give them the number on the white tag. The owner has done this and you can double check yourself to feel absolutely sure. It's helpful if you have a relationship with an SA.


----------



## Alone_leaf

Please authenticate this pillow bag
https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Pillow-Crossbody-Bag-57a7f3ea5a49d0029001b204


----------



## V0N1B2

Alone_leaf said:


> Please authenticate this pillow bag
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Pillow-Crossbody-Bag-57a7f3ea5a49d0029001b204


This bag was sold over six months ago. Is it in your possession? If so, please repost following the format on page one of this thread.


----------



## Alone_leaf

Item name: pillow bag
Seller: jennyalt1336
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Pillow-Crossbody-Bag-57a7f3ea5a49d0029001b204
I bought this item last year when i have not known about this forum. Now i want to make sure if it is authentic. Thank you in advance


----------



## septembersiren

berlin said:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/geldboerse-von-bottega-veneta/603700150-156-1606



IMO this is authentic


----------



## Alone_leaf

septembersiren said:


> IMO this is authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## indiaink

Alone_leaf said:


> Item name: pillow bag
> Seller: jennyalt1336
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Pillow-Crossbody-Bag-57a7f3ea5a49d0029001b204
> I bought this item last year when i have not known about this forum. Now i want to make sure if it is authentic. Thank you in advance


This pretty bag is authentic.


----------



## Mac.applegirl89

Item name: authentic Bottega Veneta handbag
Seller: loreescloset
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58e2d7d8eaf030ac0c0e0e67     For some reason, the zipper on the inside looks weird to me. It has ACE written on it. Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much


----------



## V0N1B2

Mac.applegirl89 said:


> Item name: authentic Bottega Veneta handbag
> Seller: loreescloset
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58e2d7d8eaf030ac0c0e0e67     For some reason, the zipper on the inside looks weird to me. It has ACE written on it. Please help me authenticate this bag! Thank you so much


Vintage is not my forté but someone may be able to chime in tomorrow about your bag. I agree that the zipper is not what one would expect for a bag of this vintage but it's possible it was replaced at some point. Hopefully someone can offer their expertise and they'll advise you if they need more pictures.


----------



## berlin

septembersiren said:


> IMO this is authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## Mac.applegirl89

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forté but someone may be able to chime in tomorrow about your bag. I agree that the zipper is not what one would expect for a bag of this vintage but it's possible it was replaced at some point. Hopefully someone can offer their expertise and they'll advise you if they need more pictures.




Thank you anyway!!! Hopefully someone can help me out. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Mousse

Mac.applegirl89 said:


> Thank you anyway!!! Hopefully someone can help me out. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



The bag and plaque appear to be an authentic vintage BV. The zipper was replaced - the pull is not vintage BV.


----------



## HereToLearn

Could you please authenticate this for me?  Thank you so much for your time, assistance and expertise


*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Large Nappa Leather Hobo Bag
Listing number:  192144546473
Seller name or ID:  nicolekai610
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/192144546473?ul_noapp=true
Comments: *


----------



## septembersiren

HereToLearn said:


> Could you please authenticate this for me?  Thank you so much for your time, assistance and expertise
> 
> 
> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Large Nappa Leather Hobo Bag
> Listing number:  192144546473
> Seller name or ID:  nicolekai610
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/192144546473?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: *



IMO this is authentic
Beautiful color


----------



## HereToLearn

septembersiren said:


> IMO this is authentic
> Beautiful color


Thank you so much, Septembersiren.  I appreciate helping me.  
Do you have any idea what color that could be?


----------



## septembersiren

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you so much, Septembersiren.  I appreciate helping me.
> Do you have any idea what color that could be?



No I don't know the color but fairly recent
If you own it or bought it when you get put pics up in the identity thread and I am sure Von or Indiaink will be able to help with that


----------



## HereToLearn

septembersiren said:


> No I don't know the color but fairly recent
> If you own it or bought it when you get put pics up in the identity thread and I am sure Von or Indiaink will be able to help with that


Thank you


----------



## indiaink

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you


This has the one-line authenticity tag - you'll need to contact your BV SA to decipher this one. Very pretty bag!


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you so much, Septembersiren.  I appreciate helping me.
> Do you have any idea what color that could be?


It's most likely Aubergine from Fall 2014


----------



## HereToLearn

V0N1B2 said:


> It's most likely Aubergine from Fall 2014


Thank you so much, VON 1B2


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> It's most likely Aubergine from Fall 2014



I knew Von would know
Beautiful color


----------



## Mac.applegirl89

Mousse said:


> The bag and plaque appear to be an authentic vintage BV. The zipper was replaced - the pull is not vintage BV.



Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## IBraga

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this orange Bottega?
Item: *Clutch Knot by Bottega Veneta*.
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bottega-16029052
Seller says she has bought it in Miami.
Photos attached.
Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

IBraga said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this orange Bottega?
> Item: *Clutch Knot by Bottega Veneta*.
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bottega-16029052
> Seller says she has bought it in Miami.
> Photos attached.
> Thank you!


I'm sorry, but the Knot Clutch is not authentic IMO


----------



## IBraga

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry, but the Knot Clutch is not authentic IMO


Thank you so much!


----------



## HereToLearn

Could you please help me with authentication?  I have been looking for a Sloane, thanks to the discussions in this forum! Thank you

*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Sloane Intrecciato Nappa Medium Hobo Sloane Bag
Listing number:  262931650453
Seller name or ID:  stylecon2014
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...650453?hash=item3d37f29795:g:NvYAAOSwls5Y69bm
Comments:*


----------



## indiaink

HereToLearn said:


> Could you please help me with authentication?  I have been looking for a Sloane, thanks to the discussions in this forum! Thank you
> 
> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Sloane Intrecciato Nappa Medium Hobo Sloane Bag
> Listing number:  262931650453
> Seller name or ID:  stylecon2014
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...650453?hash=item3d37f29795:g:NvYAAOSwls5Y69bm
> Comments:*


This looks good, very nice "Noce" brown Sloane, but I'd ask for photos of the interior; I don't trust the comment about pen marks - let's see what those look like...


----------



## HereToLearn

Thank you for the wise advice, indiaink!


----------



## aube

Dear expert friends,

I would be very thankful if you could authenticate this following item:

*Item Name:
BOTTEGA VENETA Briefcase in Prusse (Blue) Intrecciato Calf Laptop Bag New Other

Listing number: 
162463279539

Seller's name: w-and-b_collection

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162463279539?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*
The thing that I am rather suspicious is the dangling round leather sample..

and also the font on the leather label is different from my other BV bag (mine is more like Times New Roman). The eBay version rivets are also very big, much bigger than mine.

However, I am not expert in BV so I don't know if there is any other font that they use.

Thirdly, the dust bag looks rather yellow-ish.. not taupe-ish like the usual BV dust bag, but it could be because of the lightings..?
	

		
			
		

		
	

















Thank you so much in advance & best of regards,


----------



## V0N1B2

aube said:


> Dear expert friends,
> I would be very thankful if you could authenticate this following item:
> *Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA Briefcase in Prusse (Blue) Intrecciato Calf Laptop Bag New Other
> Listing number:
> 162463279539
> Seller's name: w-and-b_collection
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162463279539?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> The thing that I am rather suspicious is the dangling round leather sample..
> and also the font on the leather label is different from my other BV bag (mine is more like Times New Roman). The eBay version rivets are also very big, much bigger than mine.
> However, I am not expert in BV so I don't know if there is any other font that they use.
> Thirdly, the dust bag looks rather yellow-ish.. not taupe-ish like the usual BV dust bag, but it could be because of the lightings..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665276
> View attachment 3665277
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665276
> View attachment 3665277
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665276
> View attachment 3665277
> 
> Thank you so much in advance & best of regards,


I would agree that this is not an authentic Bottega Veneta.


----------



## septembersiren

aube said:


> Dear expert friends,
> 
> I would be very thankful if you could authenticate this following item:
> 
> *Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA Briefcase in Prusse (Blue) Intrecciato Calf Laptop Bag New Other
> 
> Listing number:
> 162463279539
> 
> Seller's name: w-and-b_collection
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162463279539?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *
> The thing that I am rather suspicious is the dangling round leather sample..
> 
> and also the font on the leather label is different from my other BV bag (mine is more like Times New Roman). The eBay version rivets are also very big, much bigger than mine.
> 
> However, I am not expert in BV so I don't know if there is any other font that they use.
> 
> Thirdly, the dust bag looks rather yellow-ish.. not taupe-ish like the usual BV dust bag, but it could be because of the lightings..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665276
> View attachment 3665277
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665276
> View attachment 3665277
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665276
> View attachment 3665277
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance & best of regards,



Is there a white authenticity tag sewn into a pocket or the bottom of the bag?
We need to see that please


----------



## aube

septembersiren said:


> Is there a white authenticity tag sewn into a pocket or the bottom of the bag?
> We need to see that please


No.. it's not included in the photos shown on eBay..


----------



## septembersiren

aube said:


> No.. it's not included in the photos shown on eBay..



I would pass on this item
I am in agreement with Von about it


----------



## indiaink

Horrendous bag, just awful. Your instincts were spot on, aube!



aube said:


> Dear expert friends,
> 
> I would be very thankful if you could authenticate this following item:
> 
> *Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA Briefcase in Prusse (Blue) Intrecciato Calf Laptop Bag New Other
> 
> Listing number:
> 162463279539
> 
> Seller's name: w-and-b_collection
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162463279539?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *
> The thing that I am rather suspicious is the dangling round leather sample..
> 
> and also the font on the leather label is different from my other BV bag (mine is more like Times New Roman). The eBay version rivets are also very big, much bigger than mine.
> 
> However, I am not expert in BV so I don't know if there is any other font that they use.
> 
> Thirdly, the dust bag looks rather yellow-ish.. not taupe-ish like the usual BV dust bag, but it could be because of the lightings..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665276
> View attachment 3665277
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665276
> View attachment 3665277
> View attachment 3665274
> View attachment 3665275
> View attachment 3665276
> View attachment 3665277
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance & best of regards,


----------



## aube

Thank you so much VON1B2, septembersiren & indiaink ))


----------



## HereToLearn

*Could you please help me with authentication?  Thank you.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Black Hobo Bag (Large)
Listing number: 132155322850
Seller name or ID:  wil226
Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/132155322850?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:*
I really appreciate the guidance.


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> *Could you please help me with authentication?  Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Black Hobo Bag (Large)
> Listing number: 132155322850
> Seller name or ID:  wil226
> Working Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/132155322850?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:*
> I really appreciate the guidance.


I don't see any red flags but ideally, we'd like to see a clear picture of the heatstamp before giving an opinion.


----------



## HereToLearn

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't see any red flags but ideally, we'd like to see a clear picture of the heatstamp before giving an opinion.


Thank you.  I will ask.  I appreciate your help and expertise so much!  Happy Easter!


----------



## bagfiend13

grietje said:


> Contact a BV store and ask if they can run the serial number for you. You'll give them the number on the white tag. The owner has done this and you can double check yourself to feel absolutely sure. It's helpful if you have a relationship with an SA.


Hi - Can someone that knows an SA please validate this serial number?  B04934938U.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Ha Bui

Hi friends,
Could you please check this one?
*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Orange Nappa Leather Intrecciato Detail REGENT Tote Bag
Seller name or ID: wardrobe-ltd 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...772480?hash=item4b156957c0:g:MGoAAOSwAANY7rYa*

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Ha Bui said:


> Hi friends,
> Could you please check this one?
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Orange Nappa Leather Intrecciato Detail REGENT Tote Bag
> Seller name or ID: wardrobe-ltd
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...772480?hash=item4b156957c0:g:MGoAAOSwAANY7rYa*
> 
> Thank you!


The Regent Tote is authentic, IMO 
I'm not sure of the exact colour but it's probably from somewhere around 2005.


----------



## sngsk

*Item Name: *Genuine Preloved Bottega Veneta Signature Knot Clutch
*Listing number: *222452282476
*Seller name or ID: *ggisland2012
*Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222452282476?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*Comments: *Please help authenticate. Apparently purchased in 2013- any info on the name of the colour would be great. TIA!


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your help on authenticating this.  

Item Name:  Orange Cervo Hobo Bag
Listing number: 134818
Seller name: Yoogi's Closet
Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-orange-cervo-leather-baseball-hobo-bag.html

I jumped quickly at this as it was described as being in great condition, but I know from prior purchases and returns that the style may not work for me.  I keep hoping, though, and I couldn't resist.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help on authenticating this.
> 
> Item Name:  Orange Cervo Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 134818
> Seller name: Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/bottega-orange-cervo-leather-baseball-hobo-bag.html
> 
> I jumped quickly at this as it was described as being in great condition, but I know from prior purchases and returns that the style may not work for me.  I keep hoping, though, and I couldn't resist.


Authentic. That's a delicious color! Congrats!


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> Authentic. That's a delicious color! Congrats!


Thank you for the super-speedy reply!  Orange is a great color for those of us in San Francisco (the Giants).  I'm excited to see this in person!


----------



## itsbella

Help me authenticate this one please! And also would you be able to tell which year this bag was? The knot zipper is different from what I've seen here:
 Thank you in advance!!


----------



## indiaink

itsbella said:


> Help me authenticate this one please! And also would you be able to tell which year this bag was? The knot zipper is different from what I've seen here:
> Thank you in advance!!


Authentic Ebano (brown) Veneta; I believe the knotted zipper pulls were prior to 2007 or so.


----------



## itsbella

indiaink said:


> Authentic Ebano (brown) Veneta; I believe the knotted zipper pulls were prior to 2007 or so.


Thank you so much! Do you know what's the life expectancy of this bag?


----------



## indiaink

itsbella said:


> Thank you so much! Do you know what's the life expectancy of this bag?


As long as you'd like it to be - take care of your stuff, it takes care of you.


----------



## sngsk

sngsk said:


> *Item Name: *Genuine Preloved Bottega Veneta Signature Knot Clutch
> *Listing number: *222452282476
> *Seller name or ID: *ggisland2012
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222452282476?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *Comments: *Please help authenticate. Apparently purchased in 2013- any info on the name of the colour would be great. TIA!


Can someone help me with this please? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## septembersiren

sngsk said:


> Can someone help me with this please? Many thanks in advance!



I do not authenticate knot bags
It is just too hard from a picture 
Sorry


----------



## indiaink

sngsk said:


> Can someone help me with this please? Many thanks in advance!


This is an authentic Knot - glad a BVette purchased it, it's a pretty piece.  V0N is our photographic-memory-colour-Expert, hopefully she'll chime in with the colour request.


----------



## sngsk

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic Knot - glad a BVette purchased it, it's a pretty piece.  V0N is our photographic-memory-colour-Expert, hopefully she'll chime in with the colour request.


Thanks so much! Here's hoping V0N can help me out with the name of the colour. I always love knowing the official names. ☺


----------



## V0N1B2

sngsk said:


> Thanks so much! Here's hoping V0N can help me out with the name of the colour. I always love knowing the official names. ☺


If the seller bought it when she said she did, then I would assume it to be Teal from Fall/Winter 2012.


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> If the seller bought it when she said she did, then I would assume it to be Teal from Fall/Winter 2012.


Thank you!


----------



## jburgh

Anyone want to take a stab at this Knot on Poshmark?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-clutch-57a09f40c284567490001373
I have some doubts, and it would help to have another pair of eyes.
Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Anyone want to take a stab at this Knot on Poshmark?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-clutch-57a09f40c284567490001373
> I have some doubts, and it would help to have another pair of eyes.
> Thanks!


Not authentic. Your doubts were correct!


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> Not authentic. Your doubts were correct!


Thanks!


----------



## maltygirl

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag on Poshmark?  I bought the bag on a whim and regretted it almost immediately because I have questions about its authenticity.  I'd just appreciate a second opinion if possible so I'll know for sure if this was indeed a poor purchase, although I do truly hope my gut is wrong!  

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58fcafadbcd4a74962003871

The lining feels almost like it's padded, which seems very strange to me.  I've added a few additional pictures as well. 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## indiaink

maltygirl said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag on Poshmark?  I bought the bag on a whim and regretted it almost immediately because I have questions about its authenticity.  I'd just appreciate a second opinion if possible so I'll know for sure if this was indeed a poor purchase, although I do truly hope my gut is wrong!
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58fcafadbcd4a74962003871
> 
> The lining feels almost like it's padded, which seems very strange to me.  I've added a few additional pictures as well.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3680426
> View attachment 3680427
> View attachment 3680428


Sorry, I focused on the photos here and didn't follow the link - some things look good, some look bad - very hard to tell, I'll have to let somebody else check this one. Enough about it bothers me that I wouldn't have purchased.


----------



## maltygirl

indiaink said:


> There should be a tag inside the interior zippered pocket, sewn into the seam. We need a photo of the front and back of that tag. There should be a heat stamp in the leather above the zippered pocket.  We need a photo of that.
> Would like a photo overall of the bag itself...



I'm so sorry, I assumed the photos on the posting would be sufficient… Here are the additional photos you requested! Thanks again so much! [emoji4]


----------



## indiaink

maltygirl said:


> I'm so sorry, I assumed the photos on the posting would be sufficient… Here are the additional photos you requested! Thanks again so much! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3680462
> View attachment 3680463
> View attachment 3680464
> View attachment 3680465
> View attachment 3680466
> View attachment 3680467


See my edited response right above. Also wanted to add that I am not a 'vintage' BV expert; we do have members here who are, hopefully one will be along shortly.


----------



## maltygirl

indiaink said:


> Sorry, I focused on the photos here and didn't follow the link - some things look good, some look bad - very hard to tell, I'll have to let somebody else check this one. Enough about it bothers me that I wouldn't have purchased.



No worries!  Thank you so much for your opinion on this bag… I knew I shouldn't have purchased it almost immediately after I did and when I saw in person today, I was pretty positive my gut instinct was right ... I knew I should have checked here first!  I will wait for a second opinion from someone a little more versed in vintage bags, but truly do appreciate your time and input as it just confirms what I already suspected.  Thank you again!


----------



## Mousse

maltygirl said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this bag on Poshmark?  I bought the bag on a whim and regretted it almost immediately because I have questions about its authenticity.  I'd just appreciate a second opinion if possible so I'll know for sure if this was indeed a poor purchase, although I do truly hope my gut is wrong!
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/58fcafadbcd4a74962003871
> 
> The lining feels almost like it's padded, which seems very strange to me.  I've added a few additional pictures as well.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3680426
> View attachment 3680427
> View attachment 3680428



I have several vintage BVs. Sorry, its not an authentic vintage BV. The heat stamp is a poor attempt to replicate newer heat stamps, the white tag and zipper pull are not authentic for vintage or newer bags. The lining is a poor attempt to replicate vintage linings. You were correct about the padded feel of the lining. Can you return the bag?


----------



## maltygirl

Mousse said:


> I have several vintage BVs. Sorry, its not an authentic vintage BV. The heat stamp is a poor attempt to replicate newer heat stamps, the white tag and zipper pull are not authentic for vintage or newer bags. The lining is a poor attempt to replicate vintage linings. You were correct about the padded feel of the lining. Can you return the bag?



Thank you so much for this confirmation that the bag is not authentic.  As disappointed as I am, I am not surprised … I had a bad feeling about it shortly after purchasing the bag and as soon as I took it out of the box today I knew it wasn't authentic, I just needed you fabulous ladies to confirm that for me.  I'm not sure if I can return it or not but I'm certainly going to try.  I've never tried submitting a complaint to PoshMark before so we will see how it goes ... I truly hope I will be able to get my money back. Thank you again for your expert opinion, I truly appreciate it!  Lesson learned and I will definitely come to y'all first next time!


----------



## IBraga

Hey, guys, could you kindly help me again with an authentication?

Item: Clutch Bottega Veneta Elongated
Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-b...qid=0iqmwi6rxjh-.8dg6.u-wi&ref=11&sref=search
Photos: attached.

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

IBraga said:


> Hey, guys, could you kindly help me again with an authentication?
> 
> Item: Clutch Bottega Veneta Elongated
> Link: https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-b...qid=0iqmwi6rxjh-.8dg6.u-wi&ref=11&sref=search
> Photos: attached.
> 
> Thank you!


I really really really prefer not to authenticate knots because they're easily faked and have few markers of authenticity - unlike other items.
Having said that, this Nero Silk Faille Knot looks okay to me but I would prefer if someone else looked at it before giving you a thumbs up.
I was unable to read the text in the listing as my Portuguese is não é bom.


----------



## septembersiren

I too prefer not to authenticate knot bags
So few things to go on and so hard to tell from pictures
That being said I don't see anything here that would send up alarms to me


----------



## flowerpower1

Hi there 

Could you please help authenticate this Veneta? Thank you so much!

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Shoulderbag in brown
Listing number: 292087548278
Seller name or ID: chanel0304
Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/292087548278?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## indiaink

flowerpower1 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could you please help authenticate this Veneta? Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Shoulderbag in brown
> Listing number: 292087548278
> Seller name or ID: chanel0304
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/292087548278?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


I would like a clearer photo of the heat stamp, but otherwise this looks very good at this point.


----------



## flowerpower1

Thank you for your response!


----------



## MrsValentine

Hi, would anybody be able to help authenticate this bag? I'm not particularly knowledgeable about this stuff so I am concerned about making a bad purchase. 

Item Name: Brown leather bag

Seller name or ID: mwil5060

Working Link to pictures: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/162466025069

Comments: The bag has obviously seen a lot of use as it quite worn in some spots. It is listed as vintage but the seller told me that she has no idea when it was purchased as she inherited it from a family member. I am concerned because she says there is no white tag inside, the only branding being the metal tab. The zip pulls are also tasselled which isn't the case with newer BV bags in this style. But I don't know how the design has been modified over time. The seller readily uploaded higher quality photos at my request.


----------



## indiaink

MrsValentine said:


> Hi, would anybody be able to help authenticate this bag? I'm not particularly knowledgeable about this stuff so I am concerned about making a bad purchase.
> 
> Item Name: Brown leather bag
> 
> Seller name or ID: mwil5060
> 
> Working Link to pictures: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/162466025069
> 
> Comments: The bag has obviously seen a lot of use as it quite worn in some spots. It is listed as vintage but the seller told me that she has no idea when it was purchased as she inherited it from a family member. I am concerned because she says there is no white tag inside, the only branding being the metal tab. The zip pulls are also tasselled which isn't the case with newer BV bags in this style. But I don't know how the design has been modified over time. The seller readily uploaded higher quality photos at my request.


This extremely worn bag is from the late 80s, possibly earlier. It is is the precursor to the modern day "Pillow" bag.  It is authentic. BUT VERY worn, the leather would not be repairable in this condition...IMO.


----------



## MrsValentine

indiaink said:


> This extremely worn bag is from the late 80s, possibly earlier. It is is the precursor to the modern day "Pillow" bag.  It is authentic. BUT VERY worn, the leather would not be repairable in this condition...IMO.



Wow, I am amazed that you identified it so quickly. Thank you so much. I am so grateful that a forum like this exists. 

I had hoped that a professional would be able to fix some of the damage. I will touch bases with the seller and possibly email a couple of handbag restoration people for their opinion. 

Thank you so much once again!


----------



## indiaink

MrsValentine said:


> Wow, I am amazed that you identified it so quickly. Thank you so much. I am so grateful that a forum like this exists.
> 
> I had hoped that a professional would be able to fix some of the damage. I will touch bases with the seller and possibly email a couple of handbag restoration people for their opinion.
> 
> Thank you so much once again!


----------



## accessoryegg

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Vintage Crossbody Bag
*Listing number: *232321195512
*Seller name or ID: *lamwong123
*Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Vintage-Crossbody-Bag/232321195512
*Comments: *Can you wonderful people please help me authenticate this? I realize the item condition isn't ideal but if I can get a great price on it, would love to have as a little going out bag!


----------



## indiaink

accessoryegg said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Vintage Crossbody Bag
> *Listing number: *232321195512
> *Seller name or ID: *lamwong123
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Vintage-Crossbody-Bag/232321195512
> *Comments: *Can you wonderful people please help me authenticate this? I realize the item condition isn't ideal but if I can get a great price on it, would love to have as a little going out bag!


Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## accessoryegg

indiaink said:


> Sorry, not authentic.



Aw, that's sad to hear but better than getting duped. Thank you for your super fast help!


----------



## muchstuff

I did an impulse buy on an eBay auction. I know the pics aren't complete but can someone take a look? Many thanks!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/382068156294?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I did an impulse buy on an eBay auction. I know the pics aren't complete but can someone take a look? Many thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/382068156294?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic vintage.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage.


Thanks very much for the quick response!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks very much for the quick response!


You're welcome.


----------



## Swathi

Can somebody authenticate this for me? It is from poshmark and I am not sure how to get the listing number.
Item name: Bottega Veneta Authentic Leather Belt.
Seller: poppycreek
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SALE-Bottega-Veneta-Authentic-Leather-Belt-58f643922599fe38b200c310

I can request for more pictures from the seller (like the back of the buckle) , if needed!


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me please? I was excited to find this color and didn't want anyone to snatch it up at a good deal so it's already paid for. It is going through posh concierge but i don't trust them much so wanted to check authenticity here.
Item name: bottega veneta intrecciato large hobo
Seller: rubyshoes6
Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/591108545c12f87fab01f577


----------



## indiaink

piosavsfan said:


> Hi! Could someone authenticate this for me please? I was excited to find this color and didn't want anyone to snatch it up at a good deal so it's already paid for. It is going through posh concierge but i don't trust them much so wanted to check authenticity here.
> Item name: bottega veneta intrecciato large hobo
> Seller: rubyshoes6
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/591108545c12f87fab01f577


Authentic Cervo Hobo! Congrats!


----------



## indiaink

Swathi said:


> Can somebody authenticate this for me? It is from poshmark and I am not sure how to get the listing number.
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Authentic Leather Belt.
> Seller: poppycreek
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SALE-Bottega-Veneta-Authentic-Leather-Belt-58f643922599fe38b200c310
> 
> I can request for more pictures from the seller (like the back of the buckle) , if needed!


This looks good to me, Swathi, but I am not a small leather goods expert - I know that @septembersiren is, perhaps she'll stop by...


----------



## piosavsfan

indiaink said:


> Authentic Cervo Hobo! Congrats!


Whooo hooo! Thank you so much! Now just have to make sure it is as described.


----------



## septembersiren

Swathi said:


> Can somebody authenticate this for me? It is from poshmark and I am not sure how to get the listing number.
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Authentic Leather Belt.
> Seller: poppycreek
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/SALE-Bottega-Veneta-Authentic-Leather-Belt-58f643922599fe38b200c310
> 
> I can request for more pictures from the seller (like the back of the buckle) , if needed!




I don't see any alarms 
Nothing to make me think it is not authentic


----------



## Swathi

indiaink said:


> This looks good to me, Swathi, but I am not a small leather goods expert - I know that @septembersiren is, perhaps she'll stop by...



Thank you!


----------



## Swathi

septembersiren said:


> I don't see any alarms
> Nothing to make me think it is not authentic



Thank you! Should I post more pictures or go ahead with it? So excited for this item!


----------



## Swathi

Another authentication required. 
Item name: Bottega Veneta small intrecciato cross body bag.

Seller: miuji1989

Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/5898a3fcd14d7bc48d0ca47d

Some one please authenticate this bag for me! 

Addition pictures here: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/588c0bdb5a49d0a520005698


----------



## V0N1B2

Swathi said:


> Another authentication required.
> Item name: Bottega Veneta small intrecciato cross body bag.
> Seller: miuji1989
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/5898a3fcd14d7bc48d0ca47d
> Some one please authenticate this bag for me!
> Addition pictures here: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/588c0bdb5a49d0a520005698


The listing is missing all required photos for a proper authentication. 
Please ask the seller for clear pictures of the heatstamp and authenticity tag. Required picture are written in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Swathi

V0N1B2 said:


> The listing is missing all required photos for a proper authentication.
> Please ask the seller for clear pictures of the heatstamp and authenticity tag. Required picture are written in the first post of this thread.



More pictures are added to the link.

Required details listed once again:

Item name: Bottega Veneta small intercciato cross body bag.

Seller: miuji1989

Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/5898a3fcd14d7bc48d0ca47d

Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

Swathi said:


> More pictures are added to the link.
> 
> Required details listed once again:
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta small intercciato cross body bag.
> 
> Seller: miuji1989
> 
> Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/5898a3fcd14d7bc48d0ca47d
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## Swathi

septembersiren said:


> Authentic



Thank you, but it was already sold in another site


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> You're welcome.


Hi again indiaink, I've received the bag and was hoping you could tell me what season/year she is, possibly what type leather, and if the style has a name? The zippers are riri, the interior zip pocket and front outer pocket are lined with a satin-finish material while the main interior is a light tan leather. Many thanks!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Hi again indiaink, I've received the bag and was hoping you could tell me what season/year she is, possibly what type leather, and if the style has a name? The zippers are riri, the interior zip pocket and front outer pocket are lined with a satin-finish material while the main interior is a light tan leather. Many thanks!
> View attachment 3699846
> View attachment 3699847
> View attachment 3699848
> View attachment 3699851


Oh, very nice! Those labels are so pretty - I believe it's pre-90s, probably lambskin (or nappa) and can't imagine the name of it - as septembersiren will tell you, BV doesn't/didn't always name their bags, and this one is pre-Tomas Maier by many years, so - ? This bag looks to be in terrific shape!  Congrats!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Oh, very nice! Those labels are so pretty - I believe it's pre-90s, probably lambskin (or nappa) and can't imagine the name of it - as septembersiren will tell you, BV doesn't/didn't always name their bags, and this one is pre-Tomas Maier by many years, so - ? This bag looks to be in terrific shape!  Congrats!



Thanks so much for the info, aside from a few pen marks on the interior leather and some scratching on some of the hardware she's in very good shape indeed. This is why I haunt eBay ...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks so much for the info, aside from a few pen marks on the interior leather and some scratching on some of the hardware she's in very good shape indeed. This is why I haunt eBay ...
> View attachment 3700070


Ooo, smooshy! Probably lambskin, then. Me, too, sistah, me too. eBay is usually my friend.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Ooo, smooshy! Probably lambskin, then. Me, too, sistah, me too. eBay is usually my friend.


It's where I get most of my best bags


----------



## Swathi

I found another mini messenger.
Kindly let me know if i am abusing this thread! I am determined in finding this bag, lol

Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Mini COSSBODY Messenger Bag $1,350 Rare BRICK RED
Site: Ebay.
Seller: rlan618
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...%3A11a7346315c0aa4781dc48adfffbbcac%7Ciid%3A1

It is in brick red color, and I am sad that I missed the peony i wanted. But it is a great deal buying this bag preloved! :/

Additional pictures the seller sent me:


----------



## indiaink

Swathi said:


> I found another mini messenger.
> Kindly let me know if i am abusing this thread! I am determined in finding this bag, lol
> 
> Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Mini COSSBODY Messenger Bag $1,350 Rare BRICK RED
> Site: Ebay.
> Seller: rlan618
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Mini-COSSBODY-Messenger-Bag-1-350-Rare-BRICK-RED/232316532631?_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2739534866ce4cc7bee1cf85ce03711b&pid=100675&rk=4&rkt=14&sd=222484932957&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa6f5684f-3a43-11e7-a35a-74dbd1807463%7Cparentrq%3A11a7346315c0aa4781dc48adfffbbcac%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> It is in brick red color, and I am sad that I missed the peony i wanted. But it is a great deal buying this bag preloved! :/
> 
> Additional pictures the seller sent me:
> View attachment 3700396
> View attachment 3700397
> View attachment 3700398
> View attachment 3700396
> View attachment 3700397
> View attachment 3700398


Authentic, but please make sure you want this color and aren't buying it solely for the great price. We've all been down that treacherous road before... A great price means nothing when you end up not loving the bag...


----------



## Swathi

indiaink said:


> Authentic, but please make sure you want this color and aren't buying it solely for the great price. We've all been down that treacherous road before... A great price means nothing when you end up not loving the bag...



Thank you, I much needed to hear that! When I began looking I liked multiple colors except for the light shades and Nero, because I thought bottega makes beautiful colors and I already have enough neutral bags. I like this color, but I like the peony which I missed buying even more, lol. I was going to post for suggestions on tpf on a different thread since I don't want to deviate this one from authentication


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Hi guys,

I received my first BV Document Bag today and I am very excited. Unfortunately I am not quiet sure weahther it is real or not. So my you can have a look on this bag.
Please see the pictures attached. May you can further tell me how old the bag is? I do not have any knowledge about BV but on the small tag there is a date? which says 2009? 
The Zipper is stamped by "riri"

If you have any further questions, please feel free to ask. If you need more pictures, I will upload some more.

Many thanks in advance,
Nick


----------



## indiaink

Keepall_in_TM said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received my first BV Document Bag today and I am very excited. Unfortunately I am not quiet sure weahther it is real or not. So my you can have a look on this bag.
> Please see the pictures attached. May you can further tell me how old the bag is? I do not have any knowledge about BV but on the small tag there is a date? which says 2009?
> The Zipper is stamped by "riri"
> 
> If you have any further questions, please feel free to ask. If you need more pictures, I will upload some more.
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> Nick
> View attachment 3700501
> 
> View attachment 3700502
> View attachment 3700503
> View attachment 3700504
> View attachment 3700505
> View attachment 3700506
> View attachment 3700507
> View attachment 3700508
> View attachment 3700509


This is an authentic Ebano (Brown) bag from 2009/2010. Normally I'd like a photo of the heat stamp, but all other authentic boxes are ticked, so I feel confident for you.


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic Ebano (Brown) bag from 2009/2010. Normally I'd like a photo of the heat stamp, but all other authentic boxes are ticked, so I feel confident for you.


thank you sooo much. I am really impressed by the fast of answer.
Do you exactly mean this stamp?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## indiaink

Keepall_in_TM said:


> thank you sooo much. I am really impressed by the fast of answer.
> Do you exactly mean this stamp?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick
> View attachment 3700546


I exactly mean that very one - thank you for YOUR quick response, and this confirms its authenticity. Again, congrats!


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

indiaink said:


> I exactly mean that very one - thank you for YOUR quick response, and this confirms its authenticity. Again, congrats!


 yeaah! Thank you very much. Now I am very happy


----------



## dalouise

Hello, 
Please help me authenticate these shoes. 
I appreciate the help!
dalouise
P.S I have more pics if needed


----------



## V0N1B2

dalouise said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate these shoes.
> I appreciate the help!
> dalouise
> P.S I have more pics if needed
> View attachment 3703155
> View attachment 3703157
> View attachment 3703158
> View attachment 3703159


Vintage is not my forté (bags or shoes).  You should post them in the AT Shoes thread and and have *audreylita* and/or *shuze* have a look at them.  Thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/
Good Luck


----------



## dalouise

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forté (bags or shoes).  You should post them in the AT Shoes thread and and have *audreylita* and/or *shuze* have a look at them.  Thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/
> Good Luck


Thanks Von, Will try over there! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## itsbella

indiaink said:


> As long as you'd like it to be - take care of your stuff, it takes care of you.


Thank you! Absolutely


----------



## Louliu71

Hi lovelies could you please help me with this bag

Worried that there is no serial number 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/16252191360...fbb15c0ab6a863b5722ffff1a2c|iid:1&_mwBanner=1

Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Leather Bag

Patricicharle_8

Thanks so much


----------



## indiaink

Louliu71 said:


> Hi lovelies could you please help me with this bag
> 
> Worried that there is no serial number
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/162521913604?_trkparms=pageci:64d9e98b-3d50-11e7-98a8-74dbd1802803|parentrq:25a3dfbb15c0ab6a863b5722ffff1a2c|iid:1&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Leather Bag
> 
> Patricicharle_8
> 
> Thanks so much


There is a nice photo of the heat stamp, and a proper authenticity tag, which is sewn deeply into the lining - I can see that at least the color code is viewable, and this is an authentic Ebano (Brown) Veneta bag.


----------



## Louliu71

indiaink said:


> There is a nice photo of the heat stamp, and a proper authenticity tag, which is sewn deeply into the lining - I can see that at least the color code is viewable, and this is an authentic Ebano (Brown) Veneta bag.



Thanks so much, a lucky buyer snapped it up before me [emoji15]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hi there! Popping into BV to see if this Knot can be authenticated  Much appreciated!
Item description: 
*Bottega Veneta Black Intrecciato Satin & Snakeskin Trim Knot Clutch*
Item number:  352063571722
Seller: edropoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...571722?hash=item51f89fc70a:g:3uEAAOSwIaFZH2q9


----------



## indiaink

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi there! Popping into BV to see if this Knot can be authenticated  Much appreciated!
> Item description:
> *Bottega Veneta Black Intrecciato Satin & Snakeskin Trim Knot Clutch*
> Item number:  352063571722
> Seller: edropoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...571722?hash=item51f89fc70a:g:3uEAAOSwIaFZH2q9


Authentic.


----------



## QuelleFromage

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


thank you!!!


----------



## septembersiren

dalouise said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate these shoes.
> I appreciate the help!
> dalouise
> P.S I have more pics if needed
> View attachment 3703155
> View attachment 3703157
> View attachment 3703158
> View attachment 3703159



My problem with these shoes is the size stamped in the sole
European size would be stamped 38.5
But these shoes are stamped American 38 1/2


----------



## kellyguo

Please help me authenticate this lovely drawstring bucket. I have never seen this style before and the inner tag is metal. When I asked for serial number, seller said it is one of her mum' collection and could not locate the serial number. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122502985407
Thank you very much


----------



## indiaink

kellyguo said:


> Please help me authenticate this lovely drawstring bucket. I have never seen this style before and the inner tag is metal. When I asked for serial number, seller said it is one of her mum' collection and could not locate the serial number.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122502985407
> Thank you very much


There will be a label inside the zippered pocket. It may have been removed because it got in the way of the zipper, but there should be, even then, a remnant. Regardless, ask your seller for a photo of the front and back of that label. I would also like to see photos of the zipper pull(s), please.


----------



## kellyguo

indiaink said:


> There will be a label inside the zippered pocket. It may have been removed because it got in the way of the zipper, but there should be, even then, a remnant. Regardless, ask your seller for a photo of the front and back of that label. I would also like to see photos of the zipper pull(s), please.



Thank you for quick reply. I will ask seller for it and post here. Thank you


----------



## dalouise

septembersiren said:


> My problem with these shoes is the size stamped in the sole
> European size would be stamped 38.5
> But these shoes are stamped American 38 1/2


Thank you Septembersiren, 
I appreciate your help. I will look into further. Sometime's it's the smallest thing that makes them fake. 
Regards, 
Lulu


----------



## dalouise

dalouise said:


> Thank you Septembersiren,
> I appreciate your help. I will look into further. Sometime's it's the smallest thing that makes them fake.
> Regards,
> Lulu


It says 8 1/2 B not 38 1/2 to clarify.


----------



## kellyguo

Seller replied that there is no remnant of any label in the zipped pocket. Is it possible because it is a vintage piece(metal label of bottega?  


QUOTE="indiaink, post: 31361515, member: 53168"]There will be a label inside the zippered pocket. It may have been removed because it got in the way of the zipper, but there should be, even then, a remnant. Regardless, ask your seller for a photo of the front and back of that label. I would also like to see photos of the zipper pull(s), please.[/QUOTE]


----------



## indiaink

kellyguo said:


> Seller replied that there is no remnant of any label in the zipped pocket. Is it possible because it is a vintage piece(metal label of bottega?
> 
> 
> QUOTE="indiaink, post: 31361515, member: 53168"]There will be a label inside the zippered pocket. It may have been removed because it got in the way of the zipper, but there should be, even then, a remnant. Regardless, ask your seller for a photo of the front and back of that label. I would also like to see photos of the zipper pull(s), please.


[/QUOTE]
I need a photo of the zipper pull on the zipper pocket inside the bag, as well - 
@septembersiren, what do you think?  I am not aware of any older BV bag being made without some sort of label in addition to that metal plaque. Here is kelly's original authentication request: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-284#post-31361429


----------



## septembersiren

I need a photo of the zipper pull on the zipper pocket inside the bag, as well - 
@septembersiren, what do you think?  I am not aware of any older BV bag being made without some sort of label in addition to that metal plaque. Here is kelly's original authentication request: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-284#post-31361429[/QUOTE]

I have never seen this bag before
IMO it looks like a men's messenger
More than a woman's bag
I don't recall any vintage bags without authenticity tags 
It could have been removed IDK
Everything about it looks good but once again IDK


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I need a photo of the zipper pull on the zipper pocket inside the bag, as well -
> @septembersiren, what do you think?  I am not aware of any older BV bag being made without some sort of label in addition to that metal plaque. Here is kelly's original authentication request: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-284#post-31361429



I have never seen this bag before
IMO it looks like a men's messenger
More than a woman's bag
I don't recall any vintage bags without authenticity tags
It could have been removed IDK
Everything about it looks good but once again IDK[/QUOTE]
Thanks, SS.  @kellyguo, get us that photo of the zipper pull, and will really help us make the final decision. There are other Bottega Veneta bucket bags on eBay right now similar to this one, but they don't have that metal piece on the buckle on the strap. That's concerning to me.


----------



## Cheryl_bee

Hello, can I please have this bag authenticated? I believe it is an older version of the 'Iron' pouch but there are a few things which look a bit off?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cheryl_bee

Hello, can I please get this bag authenticated please? I feel quite confident it is authentic but would appreciate an opinion from the purse forum authenticators please.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## septembersiren

Cheryl_bee said:


> Hello, can I please get this bag authenticated please? I feel quite confident it is authentic but would appreciate an opinion from the purse forum authenticators please.
> Thanks in advance.



Authentic


----------



## septembersiren

Cheryl_bee said:


> Hello, can I please have this bag authenticated? I believe it is an older version of the 'Iron' pouch but there are a few things which look a bit off?
> Thank you in advance.



This is an older version of the iron bag
I think it is authentic but I would wait for someone else to chime in
I myself have never seen the Bottega Veneta stamped on the outside of the bag
Everything else is consistent with the iron bag
Reason for canvas lining is that the iron bag is or was considered a large make up bag


----------



## indiaink

Cheryl_bee said:


> Hello, can I please have this bag authenticated? I believe it is an older version of the 'Iron' pouch but there are a few things which look a bit off?
> Thank you in advance.


This is an authentic near-vintage bag. There are several similar (but newer) ones on eBay, which have the same details. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SmashinPinc...982386?hash=item3f7d6924f2:g:T6QAAOSwq1JZJxiM and http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...679072?hash=item41c5c1af20:g:JRkAAOSw42JZJGLx are two examples.


----------



## Cheryl_bee

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Excellent! Thank you very much. Are you able to tell me more about the bag such as when it was made?


----------



## Cheryl_bee

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic near-vintage bag. There are several similar (but newer) ones on eBay, which have the same details. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SmashinPinc...982386?hash=item3f7d6924f2:g:T6QAAOSwq1JZJxiM and http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...679072?hash=item41c5c1af20:g:JRkAAOSw42JZJGLx are two examples.


Thank you septembersiren and indiaink! What do you classify as near-vintage? Do you have any recommendations for cleaning up the leather from the dirt marks?


----------



## septembersiren

Cheryl_bee said:


> Excellent! Thank you very much. Are you able to tell me more about the bag such as when it was made?



The tag would have the date on it but it is sewn under the seam 
It was manufactured before 2010 and I have to dig out my color codes to tell yo the name of the color
Sorry I found a lot of stuff but not that color code
I am sure Von will know it


----------



## V0N1B2

Cheryl_bee said:


> Thank you septembersiren and indiaink! What do you classify as near-vintage? Do you have any recommendations for cleaning up the leather from the dirt marks?


The colour is most likely "Rose" but I can't say that with 100% certainty since those older authenticity tags didn't have an assigned number for a colour - only two or three letters indicating the abbreviation of the colour name. 
I want to say the item is from around 2000 give or take 2-3 years but I can't confirm that until I get home. The info is on my iPad.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> The colour is most likely "Rose" but I can't say that with 100% certainty since those older authenticity tags didn't have an assigned number for a colour - only two or three letters indicating the abbreviation of the colour name.
> I want to say the item is from around 2000 give or take 2-3 years but I can't confirm that until I get home. The info is on my iPad.


There's two different convos going on here - the Iron bag is rose, according to that abbreviation at the end.

The Veneta's code (7064) - that's a puzzle - my code sheet is missing 7000 numbers.  V0N, hope you've got something.


----------



## V0N1B2

Not a clue which is why I never responded to the original request(s).


----------



## septembersiren

The 7000's  are the yellow range but I don't have that code


----------



## ChicagoCoco

More pics for post below.  Thank you!!


----------



## ChicagoCoco

Can you please help me authenticate this Bottega "bucket bag"?  My concerns: one side of the authenticity tag is visible from the other side; the zipper has not brand (riri 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 or otherwise).


----------



## indiaink

ChicagoCoco said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this Bottega "bucket bag"?  My concerns: one side of the authenticity tag is visible from the other side; the zipper has not brand (riri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711734
> View attachment 3711735
> View attachment 3711736
> View attachment 3711737
> View attachment 3711738
> View attachment 3711739
> View attachment 3711740
> View attachment 3711741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or otherwise).


This looks to be an authentic Nero (black) Bottega Veneta bag with gunmetal hardware from 2010/2011 - I do need to see a photo of the heat stamp for absolute confirmation. Thank you.


----------



## jjcchoi

Hello, Experts.
Can you help me to figure out that this is authentic or not?

I got this used bag from my aunt and she said that this is real.
But I've never seen this kind of style(the way handle attached to the bag and metals on the bottom) and I didn't believe that until I saw this posting.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/june-2009-sale-thread.458979/page-106

http://theatticplace.com/product/al...racked-goat-leather-boston-tote-shoulder-bag/
https://www.trendlee.com/collection...p-handle-bag-intrecciato-nappa-medium99801197

This looks exactly same as mine and after that, I tried to research from this site: http://spotfakehandbags.com/bottega-veneta-serial-numbers.html
and read all those tips that you can figure out the real/fake bag.
1. riri zipper. Yes, it is indeed slanted ends at the bottom.
2. Frayed edges: yes it has frayed edges. no text is see through.
3. model number/ year/ color code seems right. ( I saw 2009 posting from this forum above, 2008 they made this as limited edition, color is called as tea color. code is right.)

Do you think this can be an authentic bag? My google search said that this model is 2008 winter/fall limited edition.


----------



## ChicagoCoco

indiaink said:


> This looks to be an authentic Nero (black) Bottega Veneta bag with gunmetal hardware from 2010/2011 - I do need to see a photo of the heat stamp for absolute confirmation. Thank you.



Thank you so much!  Here is the heat stamp. Is there any concern with the bleed through on the authenticity tag?


----------



## indiaink

ChicagoCoco said:


> Thank you so much!  Here is the heat stamp. Is there any concern with the bleed through on the authenticity tag?
> 
> View attachment 3711834


Looks good. The tag is not concerning to me.


----------



## indiaink

jjcchoi said:


> Hello, Experts.
> Can you help me to figure out that this is authentic or not?
> 
> I got this used bag from my aunt and she said that this is real.
> But I've never seen this kind of style(the way handle attached to the bag and metals on the bottom) and I didn't believe that until I saw this posting.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/june-2009-sale-thread.458979/page-106
> 
> http://theatticplace.com/product/al...racked-goat-leather-boston-tote-shoulder-bag/
> https://www.trendlee.com/collection...p-handle-bag-intrecciato-nappa-medium99801197
> 
> This looks exactly same as mine and after that, I tried to research from this site: http://spotfakehandbags.com/bottega-veneta-serial-numbers.html
> and read all those tips that you can figure out the real/fake bag.
> 1. riri zipper. Yes, it is indeed slanted ends at the bottom.
> 2. Frayed edges: yes it has frayed edges. no text is see through.
> 3. model number/ year/ color code seems right. ( I saw 2009 posting from this forum above, 2008 they made this as limited edition, color is called as tea color. code is right.)
> 
> Do you think this can be an authentic bag? My google search said that this model is 2008 winter/fall limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 3711786
> View attachment 3711787
> View attachment 3711788
> View attachment 3711789
> View attachment 3711790
> View attachment 3711791


You've done all our work for us, thank you. Yes, authentic.


----------



## jjcchoi

indiaink said:


> You've done all our work for us, thank you. Yes, authentic.


oh my god...
I almost threw this away.... 
Because, I have BV hobo, capri, and roma but this looks totally different to what I had already and I didn't think this could be real.

Thank you! You made my day!


----------



## indiaink

jjcchoi said:


> oh my god...
> I almost threw this away....
> Because, I have BV hobo, capri, and roma but this looks totally different to what I had already and I didn't think this could be real.
> 
> Thank you! You made my day!


You're welcome. I think what threw you is the leather - this is most likely goatskin, with is more grainy and sturdy than Nappa.  Enjoy! Glad you kept her!


----------



## septembersiren

jjcchoi said:


> Hello, Experts.
> Can you help me to figure out that this is authentic or not?
> 
> I got this used bag from my aunt and she said that this is real.
> But I've never seen this kind of style(the way handle attached to the bag and metals on the bottom) and I didn't believe that until I saw this posting.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/june-2009-sale-thread.458979/page-106
> 
> http://theatticplace.com/product/al...racked-goat-leather-boston-tote-shoulder-bag/
> https://www.trendlee.com/collection...p-handle-bag-intrecciato-nappa-medium99801197
> 
> This looks exactly same as mine and after that, I tried to research from this site: http://spotfakehandbags.com/bottega-veneta-serial-numbers.html
> and read all those tips that you can figure out the real/fake bag.
> 1. riri zipper. Yes, it is indeed slanted ends at the bottom.
> 2. Frayed edges: yes it has frayed edges. no text is see through.
> 3. model number/ year/ color code seems right. ( I saw 2009 posting from this forum above, 2008 they made this as limited edition, color is called as tea color. code is right.)
> 
> Do you think this can be an authentic bag? My google search said that this model is 2008 winter/fall limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 3711786
> View attachment 3711787
> View attachment 3711788
> View attachment 3711789
> View attachment 3711790
> View attachment 3711791



I remember this bag
I think it also came in MARIA which was a grey
It is in fact shiny goat skin


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> I remember this bag
> I think it also came in MARIA which was a grey
> It is in fact shiny goat skin



Mattita


----------



## Louliu71

Hi lovelies..... still trying to find my perfect first BV

Please let me k ow your thoughts on this 

Could it be a cookie?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...905328?hash=item4b189415f0:g:fxYAAOSw3gJZLA1U

Lauapalaura 

BOTTEGA VENETA Italy Tasche Bag Woven schwarz Leder TOP


322534905328

Thanks again

Am thinking the tag type wasn't around when this bag was available? I.e. Newer version maybe


----------



## indiaink

Louliu71 said:


> Hi lovelies..... still trying to find my perfect first BV
> 
> Please let me k ow your thoughts on this
> 
> Could it be a cookie?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOTTEGA-V...905328?hash=item4b189415f0:g:fxYAAOSw3gJZLA1U
> 
> Lauapalaura
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Italy Tasche Bag Woven schwarz Leder TOP
> 
> 
> 322534905328
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Am thinking the tag type wasn't around when this bag was available? I.e. Newer version maybe


This is an authentic "Fortune Cookie" with the newer tag. It and the heat stamp look fine.


----------



## Louliu71

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic "Fortune Cookie" with the newer tag. It and the heat stamp look fine.



Many thanks! Any ideas on the leather type or approx age plz?


----------



## indiaink

Louliu71 said:


> Many thanks! Any ideas on the leather type or approx age plz?


The one-line authenticity tags changed over to that one line in 2012, so since then...  The leather is most likely lambskin. You're quite welcome!


----------



## Louliu71

indiaink said:


> The one-line authenticity tags changed over to that one line in 2012, so since then...  The leather is most likely lambskin. You're quite welcome!



Thanks again, It really is beautiful and looks amazing condition other than a pen mark in the lining 

Goodnight sleep [emoji42] tight


----------



## ChicagoCoco

I'm back and need more of you expertise!  Here is a Bottega cross body.  Is it authentic?  If so, what style is it?  Specific concerns: cannot find authenticity tag anywhere in the bag; zipper seems weird.  (Posting a couple more pics below).


----------



## indiaink

ChicagoCoco said:


> I'm back and need more of you expertise!  Here is a Bottega cross body.  Is it authentic?  If so, what style is it?  Specific concerns: cannot find authenticity tag anywhere in the bag; zipper seems weird.  (Posting a couple more pics below).


Heat stamp? Photo of the interior zipper pull?


----------



## ChicagoCoco

Zipper


----------



## ChicagoCoco

Sorry, the site is rejecting those photos due to size.  Still trying.


----------



## ChicagoCoco

More pics...


----------



## ChicagoCoco

It certainly seems vintage...


----------



## indiaink

ChicagoCoco said:


> It certainly seems vintage...


Thank you for the additional photos.This is authentic.


----------



## minoxa33

Dear authenticators, I really would appreciate an opinion on this bag:

Item Name: Large Pink Bottega Veneta Tote Bag - Parachute?
Listing Number: 322529265916
Seller name or ID: ringodisorder
Working Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/322529265916

She has an invoice in HKD from 2015, no cards or dustbag. Says, there is no white tag inside the bag, they might have stopped this. (?) No mirror - do the current bags come without?

I asked for an additional picture of the leather stamp, here it is:




Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

minoxa33 said:


> Dear authenticators, I really would appreciate an opinion on this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Large Pink Bottega Veneta Tote Bag - Parachute?
> Listing Number: 322529265916
> Seller name or ID: ringodisorder
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/322529265916
> 
> She has an invoice in HKD from 2015, no cards or dustbag. Says, there is no white tag inside the bag, they might have stopped this. (?) No mirror - do the current bags come without?
> 
> I asked for an additional picture of the leather stamp, here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3720505
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Bottega Veneta has not stopped putting authenticity tags in their products. Perhaps the seller doesn't know the tag is inside the pocket? I have no idea what kind of receipt that is but it's not from a boutique to my knowledge. The bag would have been sold with a mirror, I believe. Whether or not the seller has kept it, I don't know.
I can't confirm anything without seeing the rest of the details. 
I'm off to bed but whomever is available to have a look before I have an opportunity to check back will give you their opinion as well hopefully.


----------



## minoxa33

V0N1B2 said:


> Bottega Veneta has not stopped putting authenticity tags in their products. Perhaps the seller doesn't know the tag is inside the pocket? I have no idea what kind of receipt that is but it's not from a boutique to my knowledge. The bag would have been sold with a mirror, I believe. Whether or not the seller has kept it, I don't know.
> I can't confirm anything without seeing the rest of the details.
> I'm off to bed but whomever is available to have a look before I have an opportunity to check back will give you their opinion as well hopefully.



Thank you! I will ask her to look inside the pocket... She has sent me another pic of the invoice but I did not want to show her full details here... Now, I have cut off the personal details:


----------



## indiaink

minoxa33 said:


> Thank you! I will ask her to look inside the pocket... She has sent me another pic of the invoice but I did not want to show her full details here... Now, I have cut off the personal details:
> 
> View attachment 3720854


A copy of an invoice means absolutely nothing for authentication purposes. We must see that authenticity label as requested.


----------



## minoxa33

indiaink said:


> A copy of an invoice means absolutely nothing for authentication purposes. We must see that authenticity label as requested.



And she found it! There it is:


----------



## V0N1B2

minoxa33 said:


> And she found it! There it is:
> 
> View attachment 3720986
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720987


Yay! 
This looks like an authentic Parachute in Mallow, to me.


----------



## minoxa33

V0N1B2 said:


> Yay!
> This looks like an authentic Parachute in Mallow, to me.



Yay! Thank you so much! This is exactly what I am looking for...


----------



## IBraga

Hi Guys,
I bought this Bottega  clutch at realreal.com, which I have always trusted. However, lately I have been feeling a bit insecure regarding this bag. The other clutches knot that I have just seem sturdier. 
Could you kindly help me on this one?
Link:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-satin-knot-clutch-8
Photos attached.
thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

IBraga said:


> Hi Guys,
> I bought this Bottega  clutch at realreal.com, which I have always trusted. However, lately I have been feeling a bit insecure regarding this bag. The other clutches knot that I have just seem sturdier.
> Could you kindly help me on this one?
> Link:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-satin-knot-clutch-8
> Photos attached.
> thank you.


Please return, this is not authentic and it's not the first fake Knot they've listed/sold. In fact there are currently two counterfeit BV Knots on the site.


----------



## IBraga

V0N1B2 said:


> Please return, this is not authentic and it's not the first fake Knot they've listed/sold. In fact there are currently two counterfeit BV Knots on the site.


thank you so much.  In shock! Really thought they were trustworthy.


----------



## V0N1B2

IBraga said:


> thank you so much.  In shock! Really thought they were trustworthy.


I think they're probably trustworthy for the most part but to have two Knots both with that horrible looking "leather" patch inside, well... that's no bueno as the kids say. I would think their authentication experts should know better. One look at just the exterior of your bag and the other satin knot for sale, it's obvious they are both fake. One of the problems with their listings is that they never show any of the details needed to properly authenticate. I understand they have a good return policy though and I'm sure they will accept any return that is deemed not authentic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear ladies, appreciate your kind help to authenticate this small Iron bag please. Thank you for your time and kind help in advance. 

Item: small Iron bag in nero
Seller Name: LG_T
Working Link: https://bnc.lt/jfEk/yXDWuRtjRD 
Comments: I tried to share the link but it prompts to install the Reebonz Closets app instead. It is a platform akin to Tradesy whereby sellers list their items for sale. 

Please find below the photos of the listing instead.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear ladies, appreciate your kind help to authenticate this small Iron bag please. Thank you for your time and kind help in advance.
> 
> Item: small Iron bag in nero
> Seller Name: LG_T
> Working Link: https://bnc.lt/jfEk/yXDWuRtjRD
> Comments: I tried to share the link but it prompts to install the Reebonz Closets app instead. It is a platform akin to Tradesy whereby sellers list their items for sale.
> 
> Please find below the photos of the listing instead.
> 
> View attachment 3726600
> View attachment 3726601
> View attachment 3726602
> View attachment 3726603
> View attachment 3726604
> View attachment 3726605
> View attachment 3726606
> View attachment 3726608
> View attachment 3726609
> View attachment 3726610


Authentic. Thanks for all the photos we need!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Thanks for all the photos we need!


Thank you India! [emoji253] [emoji258] [emoji813] 
I have been looking out for your reveal and hope to see it soon. [emoji16]


----------



## acruz

Hi BV Experts,

I haven't asked for authentication advise in a while but I always know that I can count on everyone here for help!

I'm interested in this item on eBay.  I'd appreciate if you can help me decide if it's authentic or not.  The serial tag looks good, but I have my doubts about the font of the heatstamp.
*Item Name:   Authentic Bottega Veneta Long Zip Wallet Blue Great Condition
Listing number:  182616267926
Seller name or ID:  jodypotato
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...267926?hash=item2a84c71c96:g:CfMAAOSwwvZZPdax
*
Thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## acruz

acruz said:


> Hi BV Experts,
> 
> I haven't asked for authentication advise in a while but I always know that I can count on everyone here for help!
> 
> I'm interested in this item on eBay.  I'd appreciate if you can help me decide if it's authentic or not.  The serial tag looks good, but I have my doubts about the font of the heatstamp.
> *Item Name:   Authentic Bottega Veneta Long Zip Wallet Blue Great Condition
> Listing number:  182616267926
> Seller name or ID:  jodypotato
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...267926?hash=item2a84c71c96:g:CfMAAOSwwvZZPdax
> *
> Thanks heaps in advance!



Hi All,

I've also requested from the seller a pic of the Serial Tag showing the Bottega Veneta text and here it is.  TIA!


----------



## septembersiren

acruz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've also requested from the seller a pic of the Serial Tag showing the Bottega Veneta text and here it is.  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3728344



Authentic


----------



## acruz

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Oh, wonderful!  Thanks heaps Septermbersiren!


----------



## Traceelee

Hi, I a man new here and wondered if someone could help me find out is my bag is authentic, I picked it up a number of years ago in a charity shop and have always wondered.  I have attached as many pictures as I can. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jburgh

Traceelee said:


> View attachment 3730959
> View attachment 3730960
> View attachment 3730961
> View attachment 3730962
> View attachment 3730963
> View attachment 3730965
> View attachment 3730966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I a man new here and wondered if someone could help me find out is my bag is authentic, I picked it up a number of years ago in a charity shop and have always wondered.  I have attached as many pictures as I can. Thanks in advance for your help.


Traceelee, there are a lot of red flags on this vintage piece for me. Unless a member has some personal experience with this era bag, I might be wary.


----------



## Traceelee

jburgh said:


> Traceelee, there are a lot of red flags on this vintage piece for me. Unless a member has some personal experience with this era bag, I might be wary.


Hi Jburgh, Thanks for the reply, I have had this bag for a number of years, I was just curious, I'm not looking to sell it, I love the bag and am interested in it's history.  When you say vintage, how old do you think it maybe, I can't work it out from the label. Thanks again. Tracee


----------



## septembersiren

Traceelee said:


> Hi Jburgh, Thanks for the reply, I have had this bag for a number of years, I was just curious, I'm not looking to sell it, I love the bag and am interested in it's history.  When you say vintage, how old do you think it maybe, I can't work it out from the label. Thanks again. Tracee



Well it is definitely pre Tomas Maier 
I would think it would date back to late 70's early 80's but I have no experience with vintage that old
Good luck
It looks like the leather is nice and soft and smooshy that you are living it and that is really what counts


----------



## Traceelee

septembersiren said:


> Well it is definitely pre Tomas Maier
> I would think it would date back to late 70's early 80's but I have no experience with vintage that old
> Good luck
> It looks like the leather is nice and soft and smooshy that you are living it and that is really what counts


Thank you Septembersiren, if it is authentic then it goes to show what good quality they are, I have had this bag (second hand) for around 10 years and I use it a lot, there are no rips or tears on the lining ( which is black with bottega veneta imbossed into it) and like you say the leather just gets better over the years. There is also a sliver plaque inside which looks like it went in yesterday, if this is a fake then it's an amazing one. I would love to know if this is a genuine vintage bag.


----------



## Muppet18

Hello authenticators- I just recieved this Bella from the auction. It was an impulse bid-the colour is so 
Would you please authenticate it...

Item name: Bottega Veneta
Item Nr.  263019503716
Seller: helsokari
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Vene...ha9UKEL9WrISo9zta19dw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Mousse

Traceelee said:


> View attachment 3732898
> 
> Thank you Septembersiren, if it is authentic then it goes to show what good quality they are, I have had this bag (second hand) for around 10 years and I use it a lot, there are no rips or tears on the lining ( which is black with bottega veneta imbossed into it) and like you say the leather just gets better over the years. There is also a sliver plaque inside which looks like it went in yesterday, if this is a fake then it's an amazing one. I would love to know if this is a genuine vintage bag.



The bag is authentic vintage from the pre-Tomas era. I am guessing the late 80's. I have a Hobo with the same plaque and black lining with Bottega Veneta woven into the fabric. The sans serif logo is stamped into the very thick leather on the outside of my bag. My bag was damaged many years ago when we had a roof leak during a major storm. I dried it out and tucked it away in a box in our storage shed. Thanks to your post @Traceelee, I'm thinking about retrieving it from its hiding place and sending it off to Modern Leather.


----------



## Traceelee

Mousse said:


> The bag is authentic vintage from the pre-Tomas era. I am guessing the late 80's. I have a Hobo with the same plaque and black lining with Bottega Veneta woven into the fabric. The sans serif logo is stamped into the very thick leather on the outside of my bag. My bag was damaged many years ago when we had a roof leak during a major storm. I dried it out and tucked it away in a box in our storage shed. Thanks to your post @Traceelee, I'm thinking about retrieving it from its hiding place and sending it off to Modern Leather.


Thanks for your help Mousse, it was great help, glad it's authentic.  I love this bag and hopefully you will be reunited with your hobo one soon.


----------



## jburgh

Glad the bag was deemed authentic!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Muppet18 said:


> Hello authenticators- I just recieved this Bella from the auction. It was an impulse bid-the colour is so
> Would you please authenticate it...
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta
> Item Nr.  263019503716
> Seller: helsokari
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Veneta-/263019503716?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Yf5JW8ha9UKEL9WrISo9zta19dw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you very much for your help


The Bella/Seamless Tote is authentic, IMO 
The colour looks like Signal Blue from 2014 but I'm not 100% sure with those photos.


----------



## Muppet18

That is great!
Thank you so much for your help!
The seller wasn't sure and thought it could be Electric blue.
No matter what it is-I love the colour!


----------



## PleasantBagaholic

bagfiend13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone please help validate this item?
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Regimental Cabat in New Camel/Tuscana/Cigar/Ayers Handles
> Seller Name: bvbags
> Link to auction and pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282403541054?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Any other comments are very welcome.
> 
> Thanks!





bagfiend13 said:


> One major reason for my ask is that the "L" is missing from Limited Edition on the plaque.  Any thoughts here are appreciated.  Thanks.





jburgh said:


> The missing L is suspicious to me. @septembersiren, do you think something like that would get through BV quality control?





septembersiren said:


> Although there are many indicators that this is real
> I don't see it getting past quality control with a missing L
> The only way to make sure this is real is to have. SA run the serial # through the computer





grietje said:


> I have purchased from this seller and her items are always authentic. I think she's a member of tPF too. I definitely suggest sending a note to her and asking about this anomaly.  It's not gone over well when we judge a tPFer's item not authentic without giving them a chance to respond, so let's see what she says.  I'm happy to send a note to inquire.





indiaink said:


> Well said. I, too, have purchased from this seller before. Let's see what she knows.





PleasantBagaholic said:


> Dear bagflend13, Jburgh, Septembersiren, grietje, Indiaink and fellow TPFers,
> 
> I am the owner of this Cabat who consign this bag to bvbags, I am contacting BV now to solve this issue, I will keep the people here updated and upload any document related to this bag.
> 
> Talking about quality control, there is a thread talking about a Cabat missing the plate.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-about-the-cabat.898328/
> 
> I am sorry for the trouble this bag bring to bvbags, I will keep all the people here updated.





PleasantBagaholic said:


> And my SA did run the test and it is authentic and my SA said it is very possible that the artisan messed up.



Dear bagflend13, Jburgh, Septembersiren, grietje, Indiaink and fellow TPFers,

I am sorry for the long wait, BV valley fair have received my Cabat and they have helped me to send it back to Italy for repair, it may take some time but the issue will be solved. I have attached the repair receipt from BV to prove the authenticity of this Cabat.

I want to give big THANK YOU to BVbags for helping me to send the Cabat to the VF boutique despite she has several deadline to beat, She is the BEST consignee I have ever worked with, super helpful and also a GREAT person. I sincerely apologize for all the troubles this bag brought to her.

Hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## indiaink

PleasantBagaholic said:


> Dear bagflend13, Jburgh, Septembersiren, grietje, Indiaink and fellow TPFers,
> 
> I am sorry for the long wait, BV valley fair have received my Cabat and they have helped me to send it back to Italy for repair, it may take some time but the issue will be solved. I have attached the repair receipt from BV to prove the authenticity of this Cabat.
> 
> I want to give big THANK YOU to BVbags for helping me to send the Cabat to the VF boutique despite she has several deadline to beat, She is the BEST consignee I have ever worked with, super helpful and also a GREAT person. I sincerely apologize for all the troubles this bag brought to her.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend
> View attachment 3733320


Not only do I "like" this, I wanted to say how very impressive this is. Congrats on getting this resolved!


----------



## pinky7129

Can you please help verify this? Thanks !


----------



## indiaink

pinky7129 said:


> Can you please help verify this? Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733822
> View attachment 3733823
> View attachment 3733825
> View attachment 3733826
> View attachment 3733827


Authentic.


----------



## pinky7129

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Hello authenticators, it has been a long while since I have posted here. I would really appreciate your opinion on this cabat. I did already purchase and it is on its way to me now. Hope I am adding the link properly.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322489449476?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## indiaink

Samantha's Collection said:


> Hello authenticators, it has been a long while since I have posted here. I would really appreciate your opinion on this cabat. I did already purchase and it is on its way to me now. Hope I am adding the link properly.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322489449476?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Authentic.


----------



## Samantha's Collection

Thank you very much!


----------



## wukelly

If anyone don't mind helping me with this BV Zip around Wallet. I bought it already but if it's proven to be non-authentic I will dispute it. I tried looking all over the internet but am not able to be definitely sure about its authenticity. Many thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

wukelly said:


> If anyone don't mind helping me with this BV Zip around Wallet. I bought it already but if it's proven to be non-authentic I will dispute it. I tried looking all over the internet but am not able to be definitely sure about its authenticity. Many thanks!
> View attachment 3739480
> View attachment 3739481
> View attachment 3739482
> View attachment 3739483
> View attachment 3739484
> View attachment 3739485
> View attachment 3739486


Normally we like to see the format as outlined on page one of this thread, but since you're new I'm going to overlook it 
The zip around wallet is authentic, IMO.
The colour is Anemone from Resort 2009 and it looks like it has faded a bit, as I'm remembering Anemone to be a bit more vibrant that that. Although it could just be the lighting.
Congrats, it's still a lovely colour and a great style for a wallet.


----------



## wukelly

V0N1B2 said:


> Normally we like to see the format as outlined on page one of this thread, but since you're new I'm going to overlook it
> The zip around wallet is authentic, IMO.
> The colour is Anemone from Resort 2009 and it looks like it has faded a bit, as I'm remembering Anemone to be a bit more vibrant that that. Although it could just be the lighting.
> Congrats, it's still a lovely colour and a great style for a wallet.



Thank you so much. Sorry I'm still trying to get used to posting on PF (not as easy as I thought it would be ). I will definitely try harder to follow the rules in the future. Thanks again for your reassurance. I am much relieved


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Normally we like to see the format as outlined on page one of this thread, but since you're new I'm going to overlook it
> The zip around wallet is authentic, IMO.
> The colour is Anemone from Resort 2009 and it looks like it has faded a bit, as I'm remembering Anemone to be a bit more vibrant that that. Although it could just be the lighting.
> Congrats, it's still a lovely colour and a great style for a wallet.



I think it is flash that makes it look faded 
It is a very saturated color
I don't think it faded much


----------



## wukelly

septembersiren said:


> I think it is flash that makes it look faded
> It is a very saturated color
> I don't think it faded much



Thank you very much!! Yeah the color definitely faded a little as the inner part of the knots are in a slightly darker purple color.  But overall it's still in excellent condition.  Given that I have another trifold wallet in the dark purple color, I definitely enjoy how this new vibrant purple gives a little "variation" to my collection [emoji13]


----------



## natb27

Dear Bottega Veneta  Authenticators, I would be extremely grateful l if you could please help me to authenticate the following this Bottega Veneta wallet that I have bought from eBay. (I have received it today, so I am attaching some more photos).

 I really appreciate your time & skills. thank-you in advance

Item Name: Bottega Veneta
Listing number: 263032768903
Seller ID: helsokari
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-V...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

(it didn't come with cards, I have noticed the underneath of the zipper is plain (I have never bought Bottega Veneta before, before other designer brands I have bought on the underneath of the zipper say 'Lampo' or 'riri' or a brand. I wanted to point that out in case that is important.

(I will upload more photos in my next message, I was only allowed to upload 10) Sorry all the photos, I am rubbish at taking photos so I thought the more is better.


----------



## natb27

more photos


----------



## natb27

more photos

Thanks again for your time & skills.


----------



## indiaink

natb27 said:


> Dear Bottega Veneta  Authenticators, I would be extremely grateful l if you could please help me to authenticate the following this Bottega Veneta wallet that I have bought from eBay. (I have received it today, so I am attaching some more photos).
> 
> I really appreciate your time & skills. thank-you in advance
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta
> Listing number: 263032768903
> Seller ID: helsokari
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta/263032768903?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> (it didn't come with cards, I have noticed the underneath of the zipper is plain (I have never bought Bottega Veneta before, before other designer brands I have bought on the underneath of the zipper say 'Lampo' or 'riri' or a brand. I wanted to point that out in case that is important.
> 
> (I will upload more photos in my next message, I was only allowed to upload 10) Sorry all the photos, I am rubbish at taking photos so I thought the more is better.


The wallet is authentic. Thanks for all the photos.


----------



## natb27

indiaink said:


> The wallet is authentic. Thanks for all the photos.


Indiaink, thank-you very much


----------



## striveforluxury

Hi, authenticators! Would you please help me authenticate this BV wallet? I'm looking for my next designer purchase and was hoping this could be it. Would only purchase if it is authentic though, as I would not like to spend money on a fake. Hope you could help me on this one! 

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Continental Intrecciato Leather Wallet (not sure about this though)
Seller name or ID: dashqueenbags on Instagram
Working Link to pictures: Attached photos instead
Comments: I have never bought BV before so I really do not know even the basics of authenticating it. Also, if you would kindly tell me what color it is *

Thanks a lot!


----------



## indiaink

striveforluxury said:


> Hi, authenticators! Would you please help me authenticate this BV wallet? I'm looking for my next designer purchase and was hoping this could be it. Would only purchase if it is authentic though, as I would not like to spend money on a fake. Hope you could help me on this one!
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Continental Intrecciato Leather Wallet (not sure about this though)
> Seller name or ID: dashqueenbags on Instagram
> Working Link to pictures: Attached photos instead
> Comments: I have never bought BV before so I really do not know even the basics of authenticating it. Also, if you would kindly tell me what color it is *
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Not authentic.


----------



## striveforluxury

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.



Oh wow! Thank you very much for saving me from buying a fake BV, indiaink! The seller just messaged me a while ago that the item is already reserved. I feel bad for the buyer hope she knows it's fake. Thanks again!


----------



## natb27

Hi, is there any way to edit a post to delete photos. I wondered now I have had my wallet authenticated , if I could just delete the photos with the serial number on  in posts #4344 and #4345. I just didn't want the Fakers to have access to a genuine serial number. Hopefully I don't sound like a nut job.


----------



## indiaink

natb27 said:


> Hi, is there any way to edit a post to delete photos. I wondered now I have had my wallet authenticated , if I could just delete the photos with the serial number on  in posts #4344 and #4345. I just didn't want the Fakers to have access to a genuine serial number. Hopefully I don't sound like a nut job.


No worries. Folks have posted thousands of authentication requests here There is more than one way to authenticate something, and the serial number is only one small part. In your particular case. the only person who knows what that one-line code means is a Bottega Veneta representative.


----------



## glam_reaper

*Dear Authenticators, as I'm new here I hope I've followed the format correctly, Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Pink Mini Ponza Leather Medium Belly Veneta Hobo Bag
Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
Working Link to pictures: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...nza-leather-medium-belly-veneta-hobo-bag.html
Comments: I'd love to know the colour of this too if possible*


----------



## indiaink

glam_reaper said:


> *Dear Authenticators, as I'm new here I hope I've followed the format correctly, Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Pink Mini Ponza Leather Medium Belly Veneta Hobo Bag
> Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...nza-leather-medium-belly-veneta-hobo-bag.html
> Comments: I'd love to know the colour of this too if possible*


Authentic. This is "Petal Pink" from F/W 2010.


----------



## glam_reaper

Thanks so much indiaink!


----------



## IBraga

V0N1B2 said:


> I think they're probably trustworthy for the most part but to have two Knots both with that horrible looking "leather" patch inside, well... that's no bueno as the kids say. I would think their authentication experts should know better. One look at just the exterior of your bag and the other satin knot for sale, it's obvious they are both fake. One of the problems with their listings is that they never show any of the details needed to properly authenticate. I understand they have a good return policy though and I'm sure they will accept any return that is deemed not authentic.



Return was hassle free. But, to my surprise, they put the bag back there. I sent them an email to inquire and they claim that it is because it is authentic....


----------



## V0N1B2

IBraga said:


> Return was hassle free. But, to my surprise, they put the bag back there. I sent them an email to inquire and they claim that it is because it is authentic....


Brutal 
(but happy you were able to get a full refund)

Maybe one of our friends at BV needs to give them a little heads up on what an authentic Knot should look like.


----------



## Kareenn

Hi, pls authenticate this. Got it from a friend hence no listing. I also don't know what the model is. The white tag seems to have been taken away.


----------



## indiaink

Kareenn said:


> Hi, pls authenticate this. Got it from a friend hence no listing. I also don't know what the model is. The white tag seems to have been taken away.
> View attachment 3750776
> View attachment 3750778
> View attachment 3750780
> View attachment 3750782
> View attachment 3750784
> View attachment 3750785
> View attachment 3750787
> View attachment 3750774


Not authentic.


----------



## Kareenn

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


Ouch. Thank you!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Good mornings ladies. Please authenticate this lovely from evil bay. 

Item name:  Bottega Veneta Burnt Red Glimmer Medium Campana
Item number:  201976185955
Seller:  bvbags 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Good mornings ladies. Please authenticate this lovely from evil bay.
> 
> Item name:  Bottega Veneta Burnt Red Glimmer Medium Campana
> Item number:  201976185955
> Seller:  bvbags
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Burnt-Red-Glimmer-Medium-Campana-Retail-3-2K/201976185955?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you![emoji4]


Authentic!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Authentic!



Thank you Indiaink!  Now what to do, what to do. [emoji12]


----------



## ckrickett

I have been wanting to start collecting BV for a good long while. I was uncertain where to start and decided to try my luck with a preloved bag before I purchased full price from the boutiques or via outlet stores. I think I may have found a great starter BV and I bought it. But the site is very good (purchased from them before with no problems) but since I am green to BV I would love to get this authenticated. I know it is in preloved condition (ITS FROM 2011) But I am ok with a little love in my bags (as long as I dont pay full price for it. Brand new bag I might have some issues)

Item Name- Black Intrecciato Woven Nappa Veneta Maxi Bag, Nero
Seller ID- Yoogi's Closet
Link- https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...nappa-leather-maxi-veneta-hobo-bag-81952.html

Comments- Again unsure of the size is still offered, or if it was ever offered inthis color. Extremely niave to BV, but its a brand I have always admired and would love to start a real collection of them.


----------



## indiaink

ckrickett said:


> I have been wanting to start collecting BV for a good long while. I was uncertain where to start and decided to try my luck with a preloved bag before I purchased full price from the boutiques or via outlet stores. I think I may have found a great starter BV and I bought it. But the site is very good (purchased from them before with no problems) but since I am green to BV I would love to get this authenticated. I know it is in preloved condition (ITS FROM 2011) But I am ok with a little love in my bags (as long as I dont pay full price for it. Brand new bag I might have some issues)
> 
> Item Name- Black Intrecciato Woven Nappa Veneta Maxi Bag, Nero
> Seller ID- Yoogi's Closet
> Link- https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...nappa-leather-maxi-veneta-hobo-bag-81952.html
> 
> Comments- Again unsure of the size is still offered, or if it was ever offered inthis color. Extremely niave to BV, but its a brand I have always admired and would love to start a real collection of them.


Authentic. "Nero" = "black".  I would love to see close-up photos of the edges, as I don't think that's going to be 'fraying', but a treatment that looked like fringes. I can't recall the exact name of it at the moment.


----------



## V0N1B2

ckrickett said:


> I have been wanting to start collecting BV for a good long while. I was uncertain where to start and decided to try my luck with a preloved bag before I purchased full price from the boutiques or via outlet stores. I think I may have found a great starter BV and I bought it. But the site is very good (purchased from them before with no problems) but since I am green to BV I would love to get this authenticated. I know it is in preloved condition (ITS FROM 2011) But I am ok with a little love in my bags (as long as I dont pay full price for it. Brand new bag I might have some issues)
> 
> Item Name- Black Intrecciato Woven Nappa Veneta Maxi Bag, Nero
> Seller ID- Yoogi's Closet
> Link- https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...nappa-leather-maxi-veneta-hobo-bag-81952.html
> 
> Comments- Again unsure of the size is still offered, or if it was ever offered inthis color. Extremely niave to BV, but its a brand I have always admired and would love to start a real collection of them.


This is the Nappa Fuzzy Maxi Veneta that was the "Special Veneta" done for that season. The photos don't clearly show the treatment around the edges, which has these sort of stringy things that encompass the periphery of the bag.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> This is the Nappa Fuzzy Maxi Veneta that was the "Special Veneta" done for that season. The photos don't clearly show the treatment around the edges, which has these sort of stringy things that encompass the periphery of the bag.


FUZZY!  That's what I couldn't remember!


----------



## ckrickett

I will be getting her this coming tuesday. I will be sure to take some pictures. Fuzzy huh, thats so neat!


----------



## Dysha

Dear PF members, could You please support me with checking BV backpack?


----------



## indiaink

Dysha said:


> Dear PF members, could You please support me with checking BV backpack?


Not authentic.


----------



## JOODLZ

Hi everyone...gosh it's been THREE years since my last authentication here 
Name of bag: unknown
Bought at local thrift store.
I took the photos. Bag is approx. 8.5"w x 6.5"h x 2"d. Strap drops 21.5, from knot to sides of bag.
Comments: I've done a few day's research and have only found one similar bag, but with different zipper pulls. There are NO tags inside, even in zipper pocket. No markings on backs of zippers.
Thanks in advance for any and all info!


----------



## bloom_1012

Hi all, 

i got this BV wallet from an online  seller( 2 years ago), would you kindly help authenticate this?

*Item Name:  NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA CONTINENTAL WALLET
Seller name or ID:  JD
Working Link to pictures: 



*


----------



## natb27

Dear Bottega Veneta Authenticators (hi again), I like another BV wallet that I have seen on ebay. The last one I bought (I think the colour is too nice) for me to use it everyday. This purple one is also a lovely colour, it previously sold 'cheap' on ebay last week and the seller has re-listed.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have asked about the serial number on the other side of the label and the seller sent me a photo of it (thr. ebay messaging) the photo is tiny, but I will try and post it on here (I don't have very good computer skills).

I really appreciate your time & skills. thank-you in advance. 

Item Name: 
*100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Leather French Long Wallet In Ottone Purple*

Listing number: 
263079446908
Seller ID: lbru8757
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thanks again


----------



## V0N1B2

JOODLZ said:


> Hi everyone...gosh it's been THREE years since my last authentication here
> Name of bag: unknown
> Bought at local thrift store.
> I took the photos. Bag is approx. 8.5"w x 6.5"h x 2"d. Strap drops 21.5, from knot to sides of bag.
> Comments: I've done a few day's research and have only found one similar bag, but with different zipper pulls. There are NO tags inside, even in zipper pocket. No markings on backs of zippers.
> Thanks in advance for any and all info!


Pre-2000 bags are not my forté unfortunately. Hopefully someone with more experience can be of some assistance.


----------



## V0N1B2

bloom_1012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i got this BV wallet from an online  seller( 2 years ago), would you kindly help authenticate this?
> 
> *Item Name:  NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA CONTINENTAL WALLET
> Seller name or ID:  JD
> Working Link to pictures:
> View attachment 3762303
> View attachment 3762304
> View attachment 3762305
> *


The wallet looks authentic to me. No red flags from the pictures you posted.


----------



## V0N1B2

natb27 said:


> Dear Bottega Veneta Authenticators (hi again), I like another BV wallet that I have seen on ebay. The last one I bought (I think the colour is too nice) for me to use it everyday. This purple one is also a lovely colour, it previously sold 'cheap' on ebay last week and the seller has re-listed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762461
> 
> 
> I have asked about the serial number on the other side of the label and the seller sent me a photo of it (thr. ebay messaging) the photo is tiny, but I will try and post it on here (I don't have very good computer skills).
> 
> I really appreciate your time & skills. thank-you in advance.
> 
> Item Name:
> *100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Woven Leather French Long Wallet In Ottone Purple*
> 
> Listing number:
> 263079446908
> Seller ID: lbru8757
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Woven-Leather-French-Long-Wallet-In-Ottone-Purple/263079446908?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks again


The wallet is authentic, IMO. The colour is most likely Violet, although since it was made for the outlet, I can't confirm that.


----------



## JOODLZ

V0N1B2 said:


> Pre-2000 bags are not my forté unfortunately. Hopefully someone with more experience can be of some assistance.



Thanks VON1B2...my fingers are still crossed for someone to chime in


----------



## natb27

V0N1B2 said:


> The wallet is authentic, IMO. The colour is most likely Violet, although since it was made for the outlet, I can't confirm that.


Thank-you  VON1B2


----------



## lvfanaddict

Hello all! Can someone kindly help me out on this one? Also, doesn't it look as if there's an imprint or wrinkles on the bag? I asked the seller and she said there were none, stating it's due to the lighting and positioning of the bag.  She also said the bag was purchased at Neiman's around 2012/2013. Do you think this was a good deal? I was about to purchase one from therealreal.com, but noticed their zipper pull was different.  I compared this eBay item to one at the BV website and they looked the same, which is why I pressed the buy it now button.
 Sorry for the long post, any help will be greatly appreciated!

Item description: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA WOVEN INTRECCIATO HOBO SHOULDER BROWN BAG ITALY Large
Listing #:112474476043
Seller:lilly4blake
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## V0N1B2

lvfanaddict said:


> Hello all! Can someone kindly help me out on this one? Also, doesn't it look as if there's an imprint or wrinkles on the bag? I asked the seller and she said there were none, stating it's due to the lighting and positioning of the bag.  She also said the bag was purchased at Neiman's around 2012/2013. Do you think this was a good deal? I was about to purchase one from therealreal.com, but noticed their zipper pull was different.  I compared this eBay item to one at the BV website and they looked the same, which is why I pressed the buy it now button.
> Sorry for the long post, any help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item description: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA WOVEN INTRECCIATO HOBO SHOULDER BROWN BAG ITALY Large
> Listing #:112474476043
> Seller:lilly4blake
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BOTTEGA-VENETA-WOVEN-INTRECCIATO-HOBO-SHOULDER-BROWN-BAG-ITALY-Large-/112474476043?redirect=mobile&nma=true&si=nJ13luSiCeOfk3B8mHx2yP4GZiM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


The Ebano Large Veneta is authentic, IMO 
This is not a regular Nappa Veneta, it has embossing on the leather. It might be a butterfly motif? I'd have to look into that to confirm.
I think it's a bit older than 2012/2013, but it's still lovely. Congrats.
(the one with the different zipper pull on TRR would be older than this bag)

EDIT: I think this bag might be a Tooled Veneta which was the Special Veneta done in 2006 (?) - don't hold me to that. Please post clearer pictures when you receive it. The Tooled Veneta had a floral pattern embossed into the leather. The embossing looks so faint in the listing pictures, possibly due to the age of the bag, but I think those wrinkles you are seeing are actually the pattern.


----------



## lvfanaddict

V0N1B2 said:


> The Ebano Large Veneta is authentic, IMO
> This is not a regular Nappa Veneta, it has embossing on the leather. It might be a butterfly motif? I'd have to look into that to confirm.
> I think it's a bit older than 2012/2013, but it's still lovely. Congrats.
> (the one with the different zipper pull on TRR would be older than this bag)
> 
> EDIT: I think this bag might be a Tooled Veneta which was the Special Veneta done in 2006 (?) - don't hold me to that. Please post clearer pictures when you receive it. The Tooled Veneta had a floral pattern embossed into the leather. The embossing looks so faint in the listing pictures, possibly due to the age of the bag, but I think those wrinkles you are seeing are actually the pattern.


Thanks so much for your quick reply!
I will definitely post pics as soon as I receive it. 
Do you think it was a deal for $425? I thought it was just way too good to pass up for a large size.


----------



## V0N1B2

lvfanaddict said:


> Thanks so much for your quick reply!
> I will definitely post pics as soon as I receive it.
> Do you think it was a deal for $425? I thought it was just way too good to pass up for a large size.


I don't like to comment on price or condition as there both very subjective, but I think you'd be hard pressed to find a Veneta in good shape (and this appears to be, save for a few pen marks inside) for less than $500.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> The Ebano Large Veneta is authentic, IMO
> This is not a regular Nappa Veneta, it has embossing on the leather. It might be a butterfly motif? I'd have to look into that to confirm.
> I think it's a bit older than 2012/2013, but it's still lovely. Congrats.
> (the one with the different zipper pull on TRR would be older than this bag)
> 
> EDIT: I think this bag might be a Tooled Veneta which was the Special Veneta done in 2006 (?) - don't hold me to that. Please post clearer pictures when you receive it. The Tooled Veneta had a floral pattern embossed into the leather. The embossing looks so faint in the listing pictures, possibly due to the age of the bag, but I think those wrinkles you are seeing are actually the pattern.





V0N1B2 said:


> I don't like to comment on price or condition as there both very subjective, but I think you'd be hard pressed to find a Veneta in good shape (and this appears to be, save for a few pen marks inside) for less than $500.





lvfanaddict said:


> Thanks so much for your quick reply!
> I will definitely post pics as soon as I receive it.
> Do you think it was a deal for $425? I thought it was just way too good to pass up for a large size.


It is authentic. It is the Floral Embossed Veneta from F/W 2005. I had a wallet in this treament, and it is quite beautiful. Any Veneta in good condition for under $500 is a good deal, IMO.


----------



## lvfanaddict

indiaink said:


> It is authentic. It is the Floral Embossed Veneta from F/W 2005. I had a wallet in this treament, and it is quite beautiful. Any Veneta in good condition for under $500 is a good deal, IMO.


Thanks! So excited to receive this beauty and post pics to share.  I only have a vintage cream crossbody BV.  The leather is beautiful and timeless.


----------



## Kareenn

Hello pls authenticate this. I bought it from a friend hence no link. It's quite unique so if anyone has thoughts on what model it is or value I would appreciate. It's an evening bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Kareenn said:


> Hello pls authenticate this. I bought it from a friend hence no link. It's quite unique so if anyone has thoughts on what model it is or value I would appreciate. It's an evening bag.
> View attachment 3766051
> View attachment 3766052
> View attachment 3766053
> View attachment 3766058
> View attachment 3766059
> View attachment 3766054
> View attachment 3766055
> View attachment 3766056
> View attachment 3766057


Interesting. I have never seen anything like this before but I am inclined to say it's authentic based on what I see. Is the plastic still covering the plate?  It looks like goatskin to me, does it feel like it to you?
This looks almost typical of bags that would have been made somewhere between 2003-2006-ish. Some of the Limited Edition bags used to have the model number of the bag (in your case 126067) imprinted on the LE plate. Similarily, some Mini Cabats had their style number of 141498 imprinted on the plaque, if my memory serves me correct.  The blue lining was done in 2005, 2006, and 2007. I'm not at home, but let me dig deep in the V0N archives and see what I can find. I did manage to find another one - 57/100 - on a German resale website.


----------



## Kareenn

V0N1B2 said:


> Interesting. I have never seen anything like this before but I am inclined to say it's authentic based on what I see. Is the plastic still covering the plate?  It looks like goatskin to me, does it feel like it to you?
> This looks almost typical of bags that would have been made somewhere between 2003-2006-ish. Some of the Limited Edition bags used to have the model number of the bag (in your case 126067) imprinted on the LE plate. Similarily, some Mini Cabats had their style number of 141498 imprinted on the plaque, if my memory serves me correct.  The blue lining was done in 2005, 2006, and 2007. I'm not at home, but let me dig deep in the V0N archives and see what I can find. I did manage to find another one - 57/100 - on a German resale website.


Hi, I am not sure if it's goat skin but it kinda has a texture. Yes the plastic is still there. And pls let me know if you think it's definitely authentic.


----------



## evadolphin

Hi all, my first post here. I bought this little bag in a vintage shop and am not certain that it is authentic. It is in very used condition, dirty and with pen marks.


----------



## indiaink

evadolphin said:


> Hi all, my first post here. I bought this little bag in a vintage shop and am not certain that it is authentic. It is in very used condition, dirty and with pen marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770802
> View attachment 3770803
> View attachment 3770804
> View attachment 3770805
> View attachment 3770806
> View attachment 3770807
> View attachment 3770809
> View attachment 3770810


Authentic.


----------



## evadolphin

Thanks for the rapid response Indiaink! Do you have any information as to when my bag was made and what this style is called?


----------



## indiaink

evadolphin said:


> Thanks for the rapid response Indiaink! Do you have any information as to when my bag was made and what this style is called?


Not really - with the knotted zipper pull it puts it at least pre-2000s.  Your photos were good enough to authenticate, but I'd like to know if there is a tag or a remnant of a tag inside the zippered pocket?


----------



## evadolphin

I went back and looked again...could have sworn i checked the first time around but didn't find the tag. Now I've found it!


----------



## indiaink

evadolphin said:


> I went back and looked again...could have sworn i checked the first time around but didn't find the tag. Now I've found it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771075
> View attachment 3771077


Lovely! Most BV bags don't have official names, either now or in 'yesteryear',  so all we can do is go on the style - this looks to be, simply, a drawstring pouch. Enjoy!


----------



## evadolphin

Thanks so much. I certainly will enjoy my cute little bargain!


----------



## septembersiren

evadolphin said:


> Hi all, my first post here. I bought this little bag in a vintage shop and am not certain that it is authentic. It is in very used condition, dirty and with pen marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770802
> View attachment 3770803
> View attachment 3770804
> View attachment 3770805
> View attachment 3770806
> View attachment 3770807
> View attachment 3770809
> View attachment 3770810



I think and I am not sure about this but I think the farfalle (butterfly) were the late 80's early 90's


----------



## evadolphin

Thanks Septembersiren. I'm grateful for any information. I don't know this brand at all.


----------



## federico

Hi, I am very new to purse forum and I would like to know a bit more about this bag my cousin gave me. He said he got this bag in 2015 or 2016. I hope I can give enough information for an accurate assumption of the bag. I would like to know what the name of the bag is, the estimated price it was when it was first released and the color ( it's kind of a special color I think). Thanks in advance.


----------



## indiaink

federico said:


> Hi, I am very new to purse forum and I would like to know a bit more about this bag my cousin gave me. He said he got this bag in 2015 or 2016. I hope I can give enough information for an accurate assumption of the bag. I would like to know what the name of the bag is, the estimated price it was when it was first released and the color ( it's kind of a special color I think). Thanks in advance.


It's an authentic men's messenger bag in Barolo.


----------



## federico

indiaink said:


> It's an authentic men's messenger bag in Barolo.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Ems23

Hi guys,
Would really appreciate your advice on the authenticity of this bag. If it is genuine and you can identify the style/name - that would be amazing too! I can't find anything similar anywhere.

Thank you in advance x


----------



## indiaink

Ems23 said:


> Hi guys,
> Would really appreciate your advice on the authenticity of this bag. If it is genuine and you can identify the style/name - that would be amazing too! I can't find anything similar anywhere.
> 
> Thank you in advance x
> 
> View attachment 3775724
> View attachment 3775725
> View attachment 3775726
> View attachment 3775728
> View attachment 3775729
> View attachment 3775730
> View attachment 3775731
> View attachment 3775732
> View attachment 3775733


There should be a heat stamp on the leather around the large zipper, right below it, or possibly a metal Bottega Veneta plate on the inside; please provide a photo. Thank you.


----------



## anothercharm

Hi!

I found this Cabat bag listed in the vintage shop at the incredible price. I've never seen a Cabat with this tag before so I'm not sure. It is actually on hold and I am interested in being on a waiting list. Please help authenticate. Thank you so much in advance!

Style : Cabat
Seller : Private Seller (Vintage Shop)
Accessories : None (come with no Cabat small pouch)


----------



## Ems23

Thanks for replying so quickly. There is no metal plate anywhere in the bag and no heat stamps on the zippers, they're little knotted pieces of leather?Both are Lampo zip pulls. 
Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

pimpisa said:


> View attachment 3777086
> View attachment 3777087
> View attachment 3777088
> View attachment 3777089
> View attachment 3777090
> View attachment 3777091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I found this Cabat bag listed in the vintage shop at the incredible price. I've never seen a Cabat with this tag before so I'm not sure. It is actually on hold and I am interested in being on a waiting list. Please help authenticate. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Style : Cabat
> Seller : Private Seller (Vintage Shop)
> Accessories : None (come with no Cabat small pouch)


This is authentic, but notice the condition - the handles are in pretty bad shape, at least.


----------



## indiaink

Ems23 said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly. There is no metal plate anywhere in the bag and no heat stamps on the zippers, they're little knotted pieces of leather?Both are Lampo zip pulls.
> Thank you!


Looking inside the bag, you see the zippered pocket on the side, where you'd put your keys, maybe, or cosmetics? Around that zippered pocket there is a leather piece; on the bottom center area of the leather piece that is around the zipper for the zippered pocket there should be a large section with the Bottega Veneta heat stamp. That's what I need to see.


----------



## anothercharm

indiaink said:


> This is authentic, but notice the condition - the handles are in pretty bad shape, at least.


Thank you so much, Indiaink! Thanks for the reminder about the handles, too. The bag is in such an incredible price so I think the first holder is likely taking it. I will put my name next then. Thanks again!!


----------



## muchstuff

An opinion from the experts please and thanks!

https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...s/bottega-veneta-black-intrecciato-cardholder


----------



## Mousse

pimpisa said:


> View attachment 3777086
> View attachment 3777087
> View attachment 3777088
> View attachment 3777089
> View attachment 3777090
> View attachment 3777091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I found this Cabat bag listed in the vintage shop at the incredible price. I've never seen a Cabat with this tag before so I'm not sure. It is actually on hold and I am interested in being on a waiting list. Please help authenticate. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Style : Cabat
> Seller : Private Seller (Vintage Shop)
> Accessories : None (come with no Cabat small pouch)



I have a vintage BV with a similar tag. The fonts on my tag look a bit lighter both front and back. Here are some pix:


----------



## grietje

Re this cabat. Doesn't it look like the edge of the tag was cut?
Also, I'm wondering about the age of the Cabat. TM took over in 2001 and didn't he create the Cabat?  Were the tags at that time like this vintage one?  I don't know vintage and I'm not very knowledgeable on the detailed history of the brand.  The font on the Cabat serial tag looks different too.  Hopefully someone with a super old Cabat can chime in.


----------



## indiaink

pimpisa said:


> Thank you so much, Indiaink! Thanks for the reminder about the handles, too. The bag is in such an incredible price so I think the first holder is likely taking it. I will put my name next then. Thanks again!!


If it comes up again, please have it reauthenticated here before purchase.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Re this cabat. Doesn't it look like the edge of the tag was cut?
> Also, I'm wondering about the age of the Cabat. TM took over in 2001 and didn't he create the Cabat?  Were the tags at that time like this vintage one?  I don't know vintage and I'm not very knowledgeable on the detailed history of the brand.  The font on the Cabat serial tag looks different too.  Hopefully someone with a super old Cabat can chime in.


Yes, he did.  Yes, please, anyone with an original 2001 Cabat, please chime in.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> An opinion from the experts please and thanks!
> 
> https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...s/bottega-veneta-black-intrecciato-cardholder


Nvmd, bought it anyway .


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Nvmd, bought it anyway .


I look forward to seeing a better photo of the tag, when you get it, if you have any doubts   I saw your original request, but that tag ... hate it when everybody feels like they've got to make it a white background, makes things look strange.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I look forward to seeing a better photo of the tag, when you get it, if you have any doubts   I saw your original request, but that tag ... hate it when everybody feels like they've got to make it a white background, makes things look strange.


Thanks, fortunately I have a history with the seller, she's lovely, if there's an issue I don't have to worry. The  tag looks like it's been cut? Could just be the bad light...but yeah, I saw that...


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Nvmd, bought it anyway .





indiaink said:


> I look forward to seeing a better photo of the tag, when you get it, if you have any doubts   I saw your original request, but that tag ... hate it when everybody feels like they've got to make it a white background, makes things look strange.





muchstuff said:


> Thanks, fortunately I have a history with the seller, she's lovely, if there's an issue I don't have to worry. The  tag looks like it's been cut? Could just be the bad light...but yeah, I saw that...


The authenticity tag on this Nero Cardholder belongs to an Ebano Montaigne.
100% not authentic, IMO


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, fortunately I have a history with the seller, she's lovely, if there's an issue I don't have to worry. The  tag looks like it's been cut? Could just be the bad light...but yeah, I saw that...





V0N1B2 said:


> The authenticity tag on this Nero Cardholder belongs to an Ebano Montaigne.
> 100% not authentic, IMO



GAH! I was focused on the freaking cut tag and missed the codes - ::embarrassed::  Thanks, V0N!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> GAH! I was focused on the freaking cut tag and missed the codes - ::embarrassed::  Thanks, V0N!





muchstuff said:


> An opinion from the experts please and thanks!
> 
> https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...s/bottega-veneta-black-intrecciato-cardholder





V0N1B2 said:


> The authenticity tag on this Nero Cardholder belongs to an Ebano Montaigne.
> 100% not authentic, IMO



Thanks ladies, much appreciated.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Re this cabat. Doesn't it look like the edge of the tag was cut?
> Also, I'm wondering about the age of the Cabat. TM took over in 2001 and didn't he create the Cabat?  Were the tags at that time like this vintage one?  I don't know vintage and I'm not very knowledgeable on the detailed history of the brand.  The font on the Cabat serial tag looks different too.  Hopefully someone with a super old Cabat can chime in.


I thought the Cabat made its debut in 2003. This tag predates that. This is a late 90s style authenticity tag, I believe.
The first Cabats had a one line alphanumeric sequence like 10500107395NE (for example) until they moved to a definite style number, leather code, and colour code.  My Cabat knowledge is not strong though.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> I thought the Cabat made its debut in 2003. This tag predates that. This is a late 90s style authenticity tag, I believe.
> The first Cabats had a one line alphanumeric sequence like 10500107395NE (for example) until they moved to a definite style number, leather code, and colour code.  My Cabat knowledge is not strong though.


We may have witnessed one of the first replica Cabats. The more I look at that the more that tag isn't right - Mousse's tag from that same 'era' has a light yellow pattern on the white background and the "Cabat" tag listed looks plasticky and like it was out of a cosmetic bag or something. Also, I did mention the handles, but Cabat handles are made out of a total of four thicknesses of leather by the time they are folded and stitched; the handles on this "Cabat" seem to be missing any inner core and are flat in some areas.  After much research, I am withdrawing my 'authentic' stamp and putting this one firmly on the side of 'not authentic'.


----------



## septembersiren

pimpisa said:


> View attachment 3777086
> View attachment 3777087
> View attachment 3777088
> View attachment 3777089
> View attachment 3777090
> View attachment 3777091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I found this Cabat bag listed in the vintage shop at the incredible price. I've never seen a Cabat with this tag before so I'm not sure. It is actually on hold and I am interested in being on a waiting list. Please help authenticate. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Style : Cabat
> Seller : Private Seller (Vintage Shop)
> Accessories : None (come with no Cabat small pouch)



I am a little late to cabat party
G you are correct 
Tomas Maier designed the cabat
There was no cabat before he took over BV 
2nd the tag is sewn in wrong and IS NOT a BV tag
Good catch VON
So hard to tell from pictures


----------



## Ems23

indiaink said:


> Looking inside the bag, you see the zippered pocket on the side, where you'd put your keys, maybe, or cosmetics? Around that zippered pocket there is a leather piece; on the bottom center area of the leather piece that is around the zipper for the zippered pocket there should be a large section with the Bottega Veneta heat stamp. That's what I need to see.




I'm so sorry - I thought I included that photo in the original post! Duh. I've attached it now, thank you indiaink x


----------



## muchstuff

I know it's not much but can you give me a first opinion re: the bag below? Thanks


----------



## indiaink

Ems23 said:


> I'm so sorry - I thought I included that photo in the original post! Duh. I've attached it now, thank you indiaink x


This is authentic. There is usually not an official name for BV bags except those that become cultish-ly popular. This one is just an east-west shoulder bag. As to color - I would like to think that the "RS" at the end of the code on the tag stands for Raspberry, but I have no 'official' information about that.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I know it's not much but can you give me a first opinion re: the bag below? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3779364
> View attachment 3779367


 We really need to stick with the format for authentications listed in the first post of this thread.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> We really need to stick with the format for authentications listed in the first post of this thread.


Sorry indiaink


----------



## anothercharm

V0N1B2 said:


> I thought the Cabat made its debut in 2003. This tag predates that. This is a late 90s style authenticity tag, I believe.
> The first Cabats had a one line alphanumeric sequence like 10500107395NE (for example) until they moved to a definite style number, leather code, and colour code.  My Cabat knowledge is not strong though.


Thank you so much, V0N182! Your insights and knowledge in BV always impressed me!


----------



## anothercharm

indiaink said:


> We may have witnessed one of the first replica Cabats. The more I look at that the more that tag isn't right - Mousse's tag from that same 'era' has a light yellow pattern on the white background and the "Cabat" tag listed looks plasticky and like it was out of a cosmetic bag or something. Also, I did mention the handles, but Cabat handles are made out of a total of four thicknesses of leather by the time they are folded and stitched; the handles on this "Cabat" seem to be missing any inner core and are flat in some areas.  After much research, I am withdrawing my 'authentic' stamp and putting this one firmly on the side of 'not authentic'.


Thanks so much again, Indiaink! You really have sharp eyes on the handles. I didn't even notice that. Somehow the first holder took that bag and I didn't get it. Lucky me, though!! You ladies here are all superb. Thank you!!


----------



## Cheomon

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta intrecciato nappa Black Hobo Maxi
Listing number:263117936026
Seller name or ID: wenli84
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-intrecciato-nappa-Black-Hobo-Maxi/263117936026
Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you very much  *


----------



## indiaink

Cheomon said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta intrecciato nappa Black Hobo Maxi
> Listing number:263117936026
> Seller name or ID: wenli84
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-intrecciato-nappa-Black-Hobo-Maxi/263117936026
> Comments: please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you very much  *


Authentic.


----------



## Cheomon

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much!


----------



## anniebhu

Hello ladies,

Could you please help me authenticate this:

Item name: Nero campana
Seller: Brandoff Tokyo
links: n/a
Comments: it's the first time I bought secondhand but it seemed to be in good condition and 'looked' real but would like your opinions.

Thanks a lot! 




More photos to come


----------



## anniebhu

More photos


----------



## indiaink

anniebhu said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item name: Nero campana
> Seller: Brandoff Tokyo
> links: n/a
> Comments: it's the first time I bought secondhand but it seemed to be in good condition and 'looked' real but would like your opinions.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3784166
> View attachment 3784167
> 
> 
> More photos to come





anniebhu said:


> More photos
> 
> View attachment 3784193
> View attachment 3784195
> View attachment 3784197
> View attachment 3784200
> View attachment 3784201


Authentic.


----------



## anniebhu

indiaink said:


> Authentic.




Thanks Indiaink!


----------



## nami747

*Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Woven Leather Wallet
*Listing number: *362023714414
*Seller name or ID: **black*label*resale*
*Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...kOJtHk4n0fNaHwEy%2Fl4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
*Comments: *This is my first BV purchase.  Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you very much.  Sorry for the bad angles, I couldn't figure how to turn some of the photos around.


----------



## indiaink

nami747 said:


> *Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Woven Leather Wallet
> *Listing number: *362023714414
> *Seller name or ID: **black*label*resale*
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-Woven-Leather-Wallet-/362023714414?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=S4nP1kqdkOJtHk4n0fNaHwEy%2Fl4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> *Comments: *This is my first BV purchase.  Please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you very much.  Sorry for the bad angles, I couldn't figure how to turn some of the photos around.


Authentic.


----------



## nami747

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for the quick response.


----------



## indiaink

nami747 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

*Item Name: 
BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER LOAFERS
Seller name or ID:  *TheRealReal
*Working Link to pictures:  *https://www.therealreal.com/product...tega-veneta-intrecciato-leather-loafers-28-29
*Comments:* Photos include bottom of shoe. I am not familiar with BV but love these loafers. The logo imprint on inside looks "old". _As well as authentication, any ideas to how old they are?  _Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

BalenciagaKitte said:


> *Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER LOAFERS
> Seller name or ID:  *TheRealReal
> *Working Link to pictures:  *https://www.therealreal.com/product...tega-veneta-intrecciato-leather-loafers-28-29
> *Comments:* Photos include bottom of shoe. I am not familiar with BV but love these loafers. The logo imprint on inside looks "old". _As well as authentication, any ideas to how old they are?  _Thanks in advance!!!


I would post these in the AT thread in the shoes forum. @shuze will be able to help with these, I think.
As for the insole logo, my guess is these shoes are anywhere between 20-30 years old.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

V0N1B2 said:


> I would post these in the AT thread in the shoes forum. @shuze will be able to help with these, I think.
> As for the insole logo, my guess is these shoes are anywhere between 20-30 years old.


OK I will...thank you! Wow those are some old shoes...


----------



## septembersiren

BalenciagaKitte said:


> *Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER LOAFERS
> Seller name or ID:  *TheRealReal
> *Working Link to pictures:  *https://www.therealreal.com/product...tega-veneta-intrecciato-leather-loafers-28-29
> *Comments:* Photos include bottom of shoe. I am not familiar with BV but love these loafers. The logo imprint on inside looks "old". _As well as authentication, any ideas to how old they are?  _Thanks in advance!!!



I don't think these loafers pre date Tomas Maier
I of course could be wrong about this but
Before he came there was no ready to wear shoes jewelry housewares or furniture just handbags
I think the color is either Noce or Tea
I was not able to pull up pics of other views of the shoe


----------



## Cheomon

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Navy Blue Woven Intrecciato Leather Tote Handbag
Listing number: 253078655646
Seller name or ID: jenny1088
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
Comments: Please help authenticate this. Thank you *


----------



## septembersiren

Cheomon said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Navy Blue Woven Intrecciato Leather Tote Handbag
> Listing number: 253078655646
> Seller name or ID: jenny1088
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: Please help authenticate this. Thank you *



Authentic Roma


----------



## Cheomon

septembersiren said:


> Authentic Roma


Thank you


----------



## shopbo

Hello. I'm hoping you can help me authenticate these two lovely Bottega clutches on Fashionphile: 

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Satin Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot Clutch Banane
*Listing Number:* 166913
*Seller name or ID: *Fashionphile
*Working Link: *http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-satin-intreccio-impero-ayers-knot-clutch-banane-166913

AND

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Satin Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot Clutch Nero Black
*Listing Number:* 181821
*Seller name or ID: *Fashionphile
*Working Link: *http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega...io-impero-ayers-knot-clutch-nero-black-181821

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## indiaink

shopbo said:


> Hello. I'm hoping you can help me authenticate these two lovely Bottega clutches on Fashionphile:
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Satin Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot Clutch Banane
> *Listing Number:* 166913
> *Seller name or ID: *Fashionphile
> *Working Link: *http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-satin-intreccio-impero-ayers-knot-clutch-banane-166913
> 
> AND
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Satin Intreccio Impero Ayers Knot Clutch Nero Black
> *Listing Number:* 181821
> *Seller name or ID: *Fashionphile
> *Working Link: *http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega...io-impero-ayers-knot-clutch-nero-black-181821
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Both authentic.


----------



## shopbo

indiaink said:


> Both authentic.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## occhio

I would really appreciate if someone with more expericance than me on BV can help me with an opinion on these two bags?

*Item Name: 100% Authentic-BRAND NEW-Bottega Veneta MESSENGER BAG IN NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA
Listing number:182714237926
Seller name or ID: dms_7785
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*
*
Item Name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Logo Intrecciato Shoulder Bag Leather Brown Italy 09A913
Listing number:253085721336
Seller name or ID: boom2hanten
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Many thanks in advance!
*


----------



## septembersiren

occhio said:


> I would really appreciate if someone with more expericance than me on BV can help me with an opinion on these two bags?
> 
> *Item Name: 100% Authentic-BRAND NEW-Bottega Veneta MESSENGER BAG IN NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA
> Listing number:182714237926
> Seller name or ID: dms_7785
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*
> *
> Item Name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Logo Intrecciato Shoulder Bag Leather Brown Italy 09A913
> Listing number:253085721336
> Seller name or ID: boom2hanten
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> *



Both authentic


----------



## occhio

septembersiren said:


> Both authentic


Thank you!!!


----------



## occhio

Can I also ask your advice on this one? 
Item name: 
*Bottega Veneta Purse Butterfly Mocha Brown Suede Bag Pouch Medium Approx 15 1/2"*
Seller: trasures2live4
Item number: 172044314023
Working link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Venet...prox-15-1-2-/172044314023?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## indiaink

occhio said:


> Can I also ask your advice on this one?
> Item name:
> *Bottega Veneta Purse Butterfly Mocha Brown Suede Bag Pouch Medium Approx 15 1/2"*
> Seller: trasures2live4
> Item number: 172044314023
> Working link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Venet...prox-15-1-2-/172044314023?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


There are not enough photos of this already-sold item to be able to tell if it is authentic.


----------



## septembersiren

occhio said:


> Can I also ask your advice on this one?
> Item name:
> *Bottega Veneta Purse Butterfly Mocha Brown Suede Bag Pouch Medium Approx 15 1/2"*
> Seller: trasures2live4
> Item number: 172044314023
> Working link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Venet...prox-15-1-2-/172044314023?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE



This is a very old bag
You will really have to wait for someone with vintage experience to authenticate


----------



## occhio

indiaink said:


> There are not enough photos of this already-sold item to be able to tell if it is authentic.



I ended up buying it on impulse... hopefully it was the right decision. I'll post additional pictures when it arrives!


----------



## occhio

septembersiren said:


> This is a very old bag
> You will really have to wait for someone with vintage experience to authenticate


The only somewhat similar I found online seems to be 80s -90s. Would be great to hear if someone has more info!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## indiaink

occhio said:


> I ended up buying it on impulse... hopefully it was the right decision. I'll post additional pictures when it arrives!


We'll look forward to them: In particular, the name plate and the zipper pulls.


----------



## septembersiren

occhio said:


> I ended up buying it on impulse... hopefully it was the right decision. I'll post additional pictures when it arrives!



Maybe Miss_Fancybags will show up and help you
It is definitely pre Tomas Maier 
So it is prior to the 2000


----------



## Ems23

indiaink said:


> This is authentic. There is usually not an official name for BV bags except those that become cultish-ly popular. This one is just an east-west shoulder bag. As to color - I would like to think that the "RS" at the end of the code on the tag stands for Raspberry, but I have no 'official' information about that.



You're amazing! Thank you so much for your help x


----------



## andymey

Hi all, my first post here in Bottega Veneta community. My spouse bought this from a vintage thrift store for $200 and I am not certain that it is authentic. It is in used condition, but still presentable. This is my first BV bag so I'm not familiar with the style/name and year it's made. Can someone help me with this, please? Thanks in advance!

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nappa Intreciatto 
Seller name or ID: Vintage Thrift Store












*


----------



## septembersiren

andymey said:


> Hi all, my first post here in Bottega Veneta community. My spouse bought this from a vintage thrift store for $200 and I am not certain that it is authentic. It is in used condition, but still presentable. This is my first BV bag so I'm not familiar with the style/name and year it's made. Can someone help me with this, please? Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nappa Intreciatto
> Seller name or ID: Vintage Thrift Store
> 
> View attachment 3802826
> View attachment 3802829
> View attachment 3802830
> View attachment 3802831
> View attachment 3802832
> View attachment 3802833
> View attachment 3802834
> View attachment 3802836
> View attachment 3802837
> 
> 
> *



Authentic Vintage


----------



## andymey

septembersiren said:


> Authentic Vintage



Thanks so much!! I truly appreciate your help! Do you happen to know what year it's made? And is $200 a good price for it? I think hubby paid too much but I'm not sure about the value and how much it worth.


----------



## indiaink

andymey said:


> Thanks so much!! I truly appreciate your help! Do you happen to know what year it's made? And is $200 a good price for it? I think hubby paid too much but I'm not sure about the value and how much it worth.


Here is our thread for Vintage BV - not much there, but it may be helpful to you. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-bags-pre-yr2000.246421/
If you look at bottegaveneta.com to get prices for bags now, I think you'll find that to get a BV in good condition is priceless to someone who loves the fashion house and the artistic tradition it carries across generations. You have a treasure, but only if you like it! It's worthless if it's not a bag you like and will carry.   Edited to add:  The style and name of this bag is just 'hobo'.  A well-kept vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Nappa Hobo.


----------



## divineparadise

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta intrecciato small chain crossbody bag
Seller name or ID: Private Seller
Working Link: 


Comments: Please help authenticate this, I am not sure if this is the exact product name? This is the only picture I have for now. The flap and the "Butterfly logo" on the zip feels strange, but might be an older model? Thank you for commenting!*


----------



## septembersiren

divineparadise said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta intrecciato small chain crossbody bag
> Seller name or ID: Private Seller
> Working Link:
> 
> 
> Comments: Please help authenticate this, I am not sure if this is the exact product name? This is the only picture I have for now. The flap and the "Butterfly logo" on the zip feels strange, but might be an older model? Thank you for commenting!*



Please read the 1st post in this thread to see what pics you need to post for authentication


----------



## Pugglyboo

Hello, any help with the authenticity would be appreciated, thank you in advance. Got it from a friend and there's no tag, but feels amazing.


----------



## Pugglyboo

The letters on the mirror say: MOD.DEP


----------



## indiaink

Pugglyboo said:


> The letters on the mirror say: MOD.DEP





Pugglyboo said:


> Hello, any help with the authenticity would be appreciated, thank you in advance. Got it from a friend and there's no tag, but feels amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803672
> View attachment 3803673
> View attachment 3803674
> View attachment 3803675
> View attachment 3803676
> View attachment 3803678


Authentic vintage.


----------



## Pugglyboo

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage.


Thank you so much for your time in looking at this. It's appreciated! Have a great day!


----------



## Aeolos

*Hello dear authenticators i would really  appreciate it  if someone can have a look at this item (especially at the serial number since it is fraying at the left side -dunno if it is normal for a new BV )  TIA 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta  Lamb Intrecciato Zip Around Long Wallet Brown 
Listing number: 311929946546
Seller name or ID:  Chance713
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...946546?hash=item48a07941b2:g:oZAAAOSwvOxZd~fB*


----------



## V0N1B2

Aeolos said:


> *Hello dear authenticators i would really  appreciate it  if someone can have a look at this item (especially at the serial number since it is fraying at the left side -dunno if it is normal for a new BV )  TIA
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta  Lamb Intrecciato Zip Around Long Wallet Brown
> Listing number: 311929946546
> Seller name or ID:  Chance713
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...946546?hash=item48a07941b2:g:oZAAAOSwvOxZd~fB*


While the wallet looks okay to me, and this seller's other BV items appear to be authentic (the random few I checked), I'm going to defer to the other authenticators here.
I have never seen an authenticity tag beginning with "S" so I'd like that confirmed before making any further opinions regarding authenticity (for this request and in the future).
The other ladies here may have more experience with brand-new current season (2017) wallets, so wait to see what they say.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> While the wallet looks okay to me, and this seller's other BV items appear to be authentic (the random few I checked), I'm going to defer to the other authenticators here.
> I have never seen an authenticity tag beginning with "S" so I'd like that confirmed before making any further opinions regarding authenticity (for this request and in the future).
> The other ladies here may have more experience with brand-new current season (2017) wallets, so wait to see what they say.



I have a 2017 wallet. The tag begins with B. The S on the tag of the brown wallet looks a bit strange. It's shorter than the numbers.


----------



## septembersiren

I looked at these pics earlier 
I thought the wallet looked ok
I thought it might be San Marco but I don't think BV has done San Marco since 2009 (San Marco is where the fettuce is padded)
I have not seen anything with an S in front of the number
Could it be an outlet wallet?
When in doubt 
Pass


----------



## Blazed760

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:
> *
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


This is really confusing


----------



## Blazed760

Hi new to this I have a 
Bottega veneta mens bifold wallet
Black
Item number 132296834758
Private


----------



## V0N1B2

Blazed760 said:


> This is really confusing





Blazed760 said:


> Hi new to this I have a
> Bottega veneta mens bifold wallet
> Black
> Item number 132296834758
> Private


It's not too confusing.
Here is what we need for non-auction items (stuff already in your possession):
Where did the item come from/is it in your possession?
*Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
4. views of the lining
5. outside views of all sides and bottom

* I deleted the ones not applicable to your wallet, but a nice clear closeup of the heat stamp and a clear picture of both sides of the authenticity tag would be helpful.


----------



## Aeolos

Thank you very much dears  I also don't have an idea but i saw some other BV items with similar tags (starting with ''S'') maybe it is something very new.... Hopefully later other tpf members can enlighten us about it ... Here are the links of other items with similar tags from different sellers ...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA...601020?hash=item33cc75bffc:g:~V8AAOSwAANY76wv

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...252672?hash=item1a33906c80:g:XG8AAOSwmo5ZmmPx


----------



## TCDL

Hi authenticators,

Please take a look at this listing:

*Item Name: Authentic Bottega Wallet
Seller name or ID: angelleoandre
Working Link to pictures: https://carousell.com/p/authentic-bottega-wallet-123923430/*

Kind of new to Bottega Veneta, had the impression that their wallets always come in the Intrecciato design. Does anyone have more information about this wallet/collection?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Aeolos

Aeolos said:


> Thank you very much dears  I also don't have an idea but i saw some other BV items with similar tags (starting with ''S'') maybe it is something very new.... Hopefully later other tpf members can enlighten us about it ... Here are the links of other items with similar tags from different sellers ...
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA...601020?hash=item33cc75bffc:g:~V8AAOSwAANY76wv
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...252672?hash=item1a33906c80:g:XG8AAOSwmo5ZmmPx



Hello again angels  i have seen even more items with the tag starting with ''S'' , what do you think about them, do they look good ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-BO...051323?hash=item238c42ebbb:g:LzYAAOSwio1Znmcg

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...858787?hash=item4b1b6fcc23:g:HsYAAOSwu2VZX-5b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...955907?hash=item361f83a803:g:tA8AAOSwWWxY~tqq


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Hello there!  I'm new here.  I purchased a BV bag that I was going to restore as it's in bad shape.  It was sold as being authentic but when I received it and was able to inspect it I and now have some doubts.  Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.  If authentic would like to know the era it was made and what type of material was used to make this bag..


----------



## indiaink

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Hello there!  I'm new here.  I purchased a BV bag that I was going to restore as it's in bad shape.  It was sold as being authentic but when I received it and was able to inspect it I and now have some doubts.  Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.  If authentic would like to know the era it was made and what type of material was used to make this bag..


It's authentic - pre-2000 era - not leather, but a kind of embossed material. @septembersiren could possibly provide more info.


----------



## septembersiren

Motherdaughterfinds said:


> Hello there!  I'm new here.  I purchased a BV bag that I was going to restore as it's in bad shape.  It was sold as being authentic but when I received it and was able to inspect it I and now have some doubts.  Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.  If authentic would like to know the era it was made and what type of material was used to make this bag..



Looks like Marco Polo which is what BV makes their luggage out of
It is coated canvas 
Very durable


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## occhio

Hi again,
The bag has arrived!
Here are some additional photos. I have looked at the interor pocket but can't find any authenticity label - this worries me, but perhapes it's so old that they didn't have them then?

Also, there is a different lining in the interior pocket compared to the main compartment.

Overall the craftsmanship looks reallu nice.
What do you think, is it ok?


----------



## indiaink

occhio said:


> Hi again,
> The bag has arrived!
> Here are some additional photos. I have looked at the interor pocket but can't find any authenticity label - this worries me, but perhapes it's so old that they didn't have them then?
> 
> Also, there is a different lining in the interior pocket compared to the main compartment.
> 
> Overall the craftsmanship looks reallu nice.
> What do you think, is it ok?


Looking at the zipper pulls and the name plate, along with those pretty butterflies, this is authentic vintage. No worries about missing label - it may have been removed (caught in the zipper). -or- it's likely that there was no label, only the name plate.


----------



## occhio

Thank you so much for your help Indiaink!


----------



## Linnea.

Hi Everyone!
I have been lurking around here for quite sometime but never post anything, so thank you all for sharing  I have a Bottega wallet but I am new to the bags. 

I wonder if anyone could tell me something about this bag:
http://www.tradera.com/item/288919481
(Private seller in sweden)

Is it a known model?

Best regards Linnea


----------



## V0N1B2

Linnea. said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I have been lurking around here for quite sometime but never post anything, so thank you all for sharing  I have a Bottega wallet but I am new to the bags.
> I wonder if anyone could tell me something about this bag:
> http://www.tradera.com/item/288919481
> (Private seller in sweden)
> Is it a known model?
> Best regards Linnea


Hi, and welcome 
There aren't enough pictures in the listing to verify the authenticity of the bag. In particular, we need to see a picture of the authenticity tag sewn into the pocket of the inside of the bag.  A photo of the lining would also be helpful. The pictures needed are noted on the first page of this thread.
To answer your question, this model was made sometime around 2007/2008 and was called (probably not officially) the Triple Compartment Satchel. 
Once you can get the additional pictures needed, we can let you know if it is authentic or not.


----------



## Linnea.

Thank you! Yes it is quite few pictures, that makes me a bit unsecure. On the other hand is it a secondhand seller so it is possible to return it whitin 2 weeks. A bit OT but can I ask if anyone have an idea about what is fair price?

Best regards
Linnea


----------



## indiaink

Linnea. said:


> Thank you! Yes it is quite few pictures, that makes me a bit unsecure. On the other hand is it a secondhand seller so it is possible to return it whitin 2 weeks. A bit OT but can I ask if anyone have an idea about what is fair price?
> 
> Best regards
> Linnea


All we can do is provide you with an authentication, sorry


----------



## Linnea.

indiaink said:


> All we can do is provide you with an authentication, sorry



Fair enough!


----------



## BottegaVenetaNephew

Hi, I'm new to this world so please bear with me if I get the style or format wrong. 

This is a black, woven leather, Bottega Veneta purse.  It is not from an online listing.  Its part of a collection of BV bags that my aunt accumulated. I'm interested in learning the name, style, material, etc. so that I can be better when looking up and describing her bv bags.


----------



## BottegaVenetaNephew

One more...
A BV clutch, burgundy, soft woven leather, with tassels and a frame style opening. Zipper pull says YKK. There is no tag in this one.


----------



## septembersiren

BottegaVenetaNephew said:


> Hi, I'm new to this world so please bear with me if I get the style or format wrong.
> 
> This is a black, woven leather, Bottega Veneta purse.  It is not from an online listing.  Its part of a collection of BV bags that my aunt accumulated. I'm interested in learning the name, style, material, etc. so that I can be better when looking up and describing her bv bags.
> 
> View attachment 3814931
> View attachment 3814932
> View attachment 3814933
> View attachment 3814934



Vintage BV 
Before Tomas Maier


----------



## BottegaVenetaNephew

septembersiren said:


> Vintage BV
> Before Tomas Maier


Thanks Septembersiren!


----------



## septembersiren

BottegaVenetaNephew said:


> One more...
> A BV clutch, burgundy, soft woven leather, with tassels and a frame style opening. Zipper pull says YKK. There is no tag in this one.
> View attachment 3814944
> View attachment 3814946
> View attachment 3814947
> View attachment 3814948



Look in the zipper pocket for a tag


----------



## BottegaVenetaNephew

septembersiren said:


> Look in the zipper pocket for a tag


No tag in the pocket.  I noticed that the main pocket and zipper pocket are made of different materials. The zipper pocket is synthetic, the main pocket is soft, might be pleather.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> While the wallet looks okay to me, and this seller's other BV items appear to be authentic (the random few I checked), I'm going to defer to the other authenticators here.
> I have never seen an authenticity tag beginning with "S" so I'd like that confirmed before making any further opinions regarding authenticity (for this request and in the future).
> The other ladies here may have more experience with brand-new current season (2017) wallets, so wait to see what they say.





Mousse said:


> I have a 2017 wallet. The tag begins with B. The S on the tag of the brown wallet looks a bit strange. It's shorter than the numbers.





septembersiren said:


> I looked at these pics earlier
> I thought the wallet looked ok
> I thought it might be San Marco but I don't think BV has done San Marco since 2009 (San Marco is where the fettuce is padded)
> I have not seen anything with an S in front of the number
> Could it be an outlet wallet?
> When in doubt
> Pass





Aeolos said:


> Thank you very much dears  I also don't have an idea but i saw some other BV items with similar tags (starting with ''S'') maybe it is something very new.... Hopefully later other tpf members can enlighten us about it ... Here are the links of other items with similar tags from different sellers ...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA...601020?hash=item33cc75bffc:g:~V8AAOSwAANY76wv
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...252672?hash=item1a33906c80:g:XG8AAOSwmo5ZmmPx


hope this helps, my Hanami card case from SS 2017 code also begins with S


----------



## Switch123123

Hello! Could you please advise whether the bag is authentic or not? There is no certificate inside the pocket, but it feels real... Is it any signs of authenticity except that certificate? Thank you very much in advance!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Switch123123 said:


> Hello! Could you please advise whether the bag is authentic or not? There is no certificate inside the pocket, but it feels real... Is it any signs of authenticity except that certificate? Thank you very much in advance!!!!


Not authentic, IMO. Sorry


----------



## septembersiren

BottegaVenetaNephew said:


> No tag in the pocket.  I noticed that the main pocket and zipper pocket are made of different materials. The zipper pocket is synthetic, the main pocket is soft, might be pleather.
> View attachment 3815586
> View attachment 3815587



IMO not authentic


----------



## pukka2

Could you please authenticate this Campana bag and wallet ? 





	

		
			
		

		
	
]


----------



## indiaink

pukka2 said:


> Could you please authenticate this Campana bag and wallet ?
> 
> View attachment 3816772
> View attachment 3816776
> View attachment 3816777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816773


Photo of the heat stamp, please? And I'm not seeing a wallet.


----------



## pukka2

indiaink said:


> Photo of the heat stamp, please? And I'm not seeing a wallet.


Here they are


----------



## indiaink

pukka2 said:


> Here they are
> View attachment 3816822
> View attachment 3816823
> View attachment 3816824
> View attachment 3816826
> View attachment 3816827


Authentic. Thanks for providing the needed photos.


----------



## pukka2

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Thanks for providing the needed photos.


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Ftrend

Hello, please help authenticate this bag :
*Item Name: 
BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Olimpia Bag Blue Royal

Listing number: 197630
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-olimpia-bag-blue-royal-197630*

Thank you and appreciate your help and time.


----------



## V0N1B2

Ftrend said:


> Hello, please help authenticate this bag :
> *Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Olimpia Bag Blue Royal
> Listing number: 197630
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-olimpia-bag-blue-royal-197630*
> Thank you and appreciate your help and time.


The Medium Olimpia is authentic, IMO 
The colour is *probably* Bluette from Spring 2016


----------



## Ftrend

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Olimpia is authentic, IMO
> The colour is *probably* Bluette from Spring 2016


Thank you, really appreciate your help.
Also thanks for the color and year info, I was actually want to ask about that, you read my mind


----------



## Aeolos

ksuromax said:


> hope this helps, my Hanami card case from SS 2017 code also begins with S


Thank you very much for the info ksuromax also i would like to a


ksuromax said:


> hope this helps, my Hanami card case from SS 2017 code also begins with S


 Thank you very much for the info Ksuromax also i would like to add that a friend of mine told me that one of her recent BV purchases has the code that begins with ''S'' , hope this helps as well.


----------



## muchstuff

Aeolos said:


> Thank you very much for the info ksuromax also i would like to a
> 
> Thank you very much for the info Ksuromax also i would like to add that a friend of mine told me that one of her recent BV purchases has the code that begins with ''S'' , hope this helps as well.


RDC has a wallet with a tag beginning in "S" as well. The "S" is also smaller than the numbers...
http://www.shop.realdealcollection....jsessionid=E868A00BA2E59B493291D47991736196.p


----------



## Aeolos

muchstuff said:


> RDC has a wallet with a tag beginning in "S" as well. The "S" is also smaller than the numbers...
> http://www.shop.realdealcollection....jsessionid=E868A00BA2E59B493291D47991736196.p


Hey muchstuff  Maybe it is something new or something specific to some models or colours . Another info that may be helpful is my friend's item is new from the boutique and not an outlet or discount item ( She paid full price ) . Love to all


----------



## muchstuff

Aeolos said:


> Hey muchstuff  Maybe it is something new or something specific to some models or colours . Another info that may be helpful is my friend's item is new from the boutique and not an outlet or discount item ( She paid full price ) . Love to all


Hey back at ya


----------



## dolali

I hope you ladies can help me with opinions about the authenticity of this Cervo Hobo:

Listing number: 332369376583
Seller name or ID: aiden318
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...376583?hash=item4d62c23547:g:tUsAAOSwvp5Zh7yX
Comments: I think color is "elephant"? *
*
thank you so much**


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> I hope you ladies can help me with opinions about the authenticity of this Cervo Hobo:
> Listing number: 332369376583
> Seller name or ID: aiden318
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...376583?hash=item4d62c23547:g:tUsAAOSwvp5Zh7yX
> Comments: I think color is "elephant"?
> thank you so much**


The Cervo Hobo in the listing is authentic, IMO.
Colour is Elephant from Fall/Winter 2009


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cervo Hobo in the listing is authentic, IMO.
> Colour is Elephant from Fall/Winter 2009


Thank you su much VON!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I am very tempted by this Quetsche cabat and need help with authenticating this.  Thanks.

Bottega Veneta brown taupe knot cabat large bag tote limited edition sold out
eBay item number: 263209918102
Seller: cocoatena
http://www.ebay.com/itm/263209918102


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I am very tempted by this Quetsche cabat and need help with authenticating this.  Thanks.
> 
> Bottega Veneta brown taupe knot cabat large bag tote limited edition sold out
> eBay item number: 263209918102
> Seller: cocoatena
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/263209918102


Technically the listing is missing all of the required photos for authentication.
So, I prefer not to give it a thumbs up because of that, but let me put it this way... I wouldn't hesitate to buy this if I was looking for a Large Quetsche Nodini Cabat from Fall/Winter 2013


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Technically the listing is missing all of the required photos for authentication.
> So, I prefer not to give it a thumbs up because of that, but let me put it this way... I wouldn't hesitate to buy this if I was looking for a Large Quetsche Nodini Cabat from Fall/Winter 2013



Hi V, I just asked her to add a better picture of the white tag.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/263209918102


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hi V, I just asked her to add a better picture of the white tag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/263209918102


You'll need to run those numbers by your SA; we have no way of deciphering those.


----------



## Beauty2c

Please authenticate this BV bag.  The color seems off.  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...to-woven-nappa-leather-seamless-tote-bag.html
Thank you all.


----------



## indiaink

lilinko said:


> Please authenticate this BV bag.  The color seems off.  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...to-woven-nappa-leather-seamless-tote-bag.html
> Thank you all.


It's authentic; I can't tell you the shade of brown because it's the one-line code.  You'll have to contact your BV SA to decipher the code.  Sorry!


----------



## Beauty2c

indiaink said:


> It's authentic; I can't tell you the shade of brown because it's the one-line code.  You'll have to contact your BV SA to decipher the code.  Sorry!


Thank you.  Do you know approximately what year it was made?


----------



## samgood

https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/bottega-veneta-bottega-veneta-continental-wallet-21293998/

Please help me authenticate  also when was this release? It seems recent but it's sold out everywhere


----------



## tabolove26

Hello experts,
Good afternoon.  I hope your day is going well.
Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
Item Name:  *Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Salmon Pink Hobo Shoulder Bag NEW*
*Item #:        
263209486175
Seller I.D.:   luvdeals 
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-B...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
*


----------



## indiaink

tabolove26 said:


> Hello experts,
> Good afternoon.  I hope your day is going well.
> Will you please kindly help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> Item Name:  *Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Salmon Pink Hobo Shoulder Bag NEW*
> *Item #:        *
> *263209486175*
> *Seller I.D.:   luvdeals *
> *Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Salmon-Pink-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-NEW/263209486175?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


This is authentic.


----------



## indiaink

samgood said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/bottega-veneta-bottega-veneta-continental-wallet-21293998/
> 
> Please help me authenticate  also when was this release? It seems recent but it's sold out everywhere


We need a photo of the heat stamp.


----------



## tabolove26

indiaink said:


> This is authentic.


Wow!  I am so happy to hear that.  I don't have a pink Bottega Veneta.  Now, I will.  Thank you!


----------



## Bagresearcher

Hi authenticators im new here, i have a BV purse that was hand me downs by mom which she bought in US, thrift store if i can recall. This was given to me around 2012, would u help me know if this is authentic, i dont use this and upon reading a lot here about diff branded bags, i thought of sharing mines, so this is my 1st time to have my bag reviewed by you all. And a lot more to follow from other threads. Pls bear with me. Thank you


----------



## indiaink

Bagresearcher said:


> Hi authenticators im new here, i have a BV purse that was hand me downs by mom which she bought in US, thrift store if i can recall. This was given to me around 2012, would u help me know if this is authentic, i dont use this and upon reading a lot here about diff branded bags, i thought of sharing mines, so this is my 1st time to have my bag reviewed by you all. And a lot more to follow from other threads. Pls bear with me. Thank you


Would love to see a photo of the metal plate, but from what you've shown (the white tag), this is authentic.  It certainly didn't come out in 2012, but some years previous to that.


----------



## Bagresearcher

indiaink said:


> Would love to see a photo of the metal plate, but from what you've shown (the white tag), this is authentic.  It certainly didn't come out in 2012, but some years previous to that.


 
Thank you for the quick response oh yeah i forgot to upload the metal plate, here it is though super thankyou


----------



## indiaink

Bagresearcher said:


> Thank you for the quick response oh yeah i forgot to upload the metal plate, here it is though super thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3834884


Yep, authentic.


----------



## Bagresearcher

indiaink said:


> Yep, authentic.



❤❤❤ thankyou!


----------



## Bagresearcher

indiaink said:


> Yep, authentic.



If you dont mind me asking, how much is it worth now?


----------



## indiaink

Bagresearcher said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how much is it worth now?


Not a problem asking, but - "worth" is different to each person. No handbag (perhaps Hermes, some Louis Vuitton) holds much, if any, value after purchase, so - ? Not a question we, as authenticators, can answer. Check out vintage Bottega Veneta on eBay and see what you can find there as a comparison. Then see what they've sold for. That should give you a place to start.


----------



## Bagresearcher

indiaink said:


> Not a problem asking, but - "worth" is different to each person. No handbag (perhaps Hermes, some Louis Vuitton) holds much, if any, value after purchase, so - ? Not a question we, as authenticators, can answer. Check out vintage Bottega Veneta on eBay and see what you can find there as a comparison. Then see what they've sold for. That should give you a place to start.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Kareenn

Hi pls authenticate this bottega cabat large bag.
Bought from an acquaintance hence no listing. Would just like to see if it's really authentic.
Item: large cabat bag
Comments: too slouchy, not sure if it's really like this when aging. Lining may have been repaired because the white tag is partially covered
Seller: private so n/a
Link:


----------



## Kareenn

Brown large cabat above
2nd and last part of the pics since I cant load more than ten.


----------



## Mousse

My concerns are the flat handles - a Cabat has rounded handles. And, there appear to be two tags. BV bags have one authenticity tag with printing on both sides.


----------



## V0N1B2

I think this is a classic case of tag switching (again). The metal plate is fake IMO, but even if it was real, it does not match the timeline of the authenticity tag - which should have been sewn into the base of the Cabat, not the pouch. There were very specific seasons that the authenticity tag was sewn into the pouch and I don't believe this is one of them. I'm not familiar with older Cabats but I don't believe they've ever been lined in cotton. 
I've seen a few older tags that were kind of almost doubled up when they were sewn in. I might have a photo at home I can check later. I'm dying to see what numbers are written above the year - I suspect they do not belong to a Cabat. Nor do I think the colour (what I can see if it) states it is any shade of Brown. 
That's not even taking into account the handle issue @Mousse mentioned, and the somewhat sloppy looking "weave".


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I think this is a classic case of tag switching (again). The metal plate is fake IMO, but even if it was real, it does not match the timeline of the authenticity tag - which should have been sewn into the base of the Cabat, not the pouch. There were very specific seasons that the authenticity tag was sewn into the pouch and I don't believe this is one of them. I'm not familiar with older Cabats but I don't believe they've ever been lined in cotton.
> I've seen a few older tags that were kind of almost doubled up when they were sewn in. I might have a photo at home I can check later. I'm dying to see what numbers are written above the year - I suspect they do not belong to a Cabat. Nor do I think the colour (what I can see if it) states it is any shade of Brown.
> That's not even taking into account the handle issue @Mousse mentioned, and the somewhat sloppy looking "weave".


Love your avatar V0N


----------



## indiaink

Kareenn said:


> Hi pls authenticate this bottega cabat large bag.
> Bought from an acquaintance hence no listing. Would just like to see if it's really authentic.
> Item: large cabat bag
> Comments: too slouchy, not sure if it's really like this when aging. Lining may have been repaired because the white tag is partially covered
> Seller: private so n/a
> Link:
> View attachment 3835703
> View attachment 3835704
> View attachment 3835705
> View attachment 3835706
> View attachment 3835707
> View attachment 3835708
> View attachment 3835709
> View attachment 3835710
> View attachment 3835711
> View attachment 3835721



NOT authentic.

We usually don't have to explain why, but this is a fine teaching example;  Poor stitching, uneven weave, flat handles, fake metal plate on the pouch (we've seen this set of numbers many times), cloth lining of the pouch, poorly done tags, pock-marked leather base.  This is so far removed from a 'real' BV Cabat, there is no further to go.


----------



## Kareenn

Thanks for this. I knew there was something off but wasnt sure. 


indiaink said:


> NOT authentic.
> 
> We usually don't have to explain why, but this is a fine teaching example;  Poor stitching, uneven weave, flat handles, fake metal plate on the pouch (we've seen this set of numbers many times), cloth lining of the pouch, poorly done tags, pock-marked leather base.  This is so far removed from a 'real' BV Cabat, there is no further to go.


----------



## Eskimotar

Hi all, can you please help me to authenticate of the following Cabat - At least I think it´s Cabat but the seller calls it Hippo MM?

*Item Name:  HIPPO MM LIMITED EDITION 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: ENCHEREXPERT-P07 
Working Link: http://www.encherexpert.com/sacs-et...-a-main-bottega-veneta-hippo-mm-cabas-40.html
Comments: Edition limitée 372/750
*
I´m a newbie here so please let me know if anything is missing!


----------



## Eskimotar

Eskimotar said:


> Hi all, can you please help me to authenticate of the following Cabat - At least I think it´s Cabat but the seller calls it Hippo MM?
> 
> *Item Name:  HIPPO MM LIMITED EDITION
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: ENCHEREXPERT-P07
> Working Link: http://www.encherexpert.com/sacs-et...-a-main-bottega-veneta-hippo-mm-cabas-40.html
> Comments: Edition limitée 372/750
> *
> I´m a newbie here so please let me know if anything is missing!


Few additional pics. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## indiaink

Eskimotar said:


> Hi all, can you please help me to authenticate of the following Cabat - At least I think it´s Cabat but the seller calls it Hippo MM?
> 
> *Item Name:  HIPPO MM LIMITED EDITION
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: ENCHEREXPERT-P07
> Working Link: http://www.encherexpert.com/sacs-et...-a-main-bottega-veneta-hippo-mm-cabas-40.html
> Comments: Edition limitée 372/750
> *
> I´m a newbie here so please let me know if anything is missing!





Eskimotar said:


> Few additional pics. Thank you so much for your help!



Authentic.


----------



## Eskimotar

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much, you just made my day!!

Is this model Cabat that you can find in BV stores or what is the HIPPO MM referring to?


----------



## indiaink

Eskimotar said:


> Thank you so much, you just made my day!!
> 
> Is this model Cabat that you can find in BV stores or what is the HIPPO MM referring to?


See my response to your other question in the "ID" thread.  Just relax and enjoy this wonderful bag!


----------



## dolali

I am in !  Is this authentic? 
*Item Name:* AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA GRAY INTRECCIATO NAPPA PARACHUTE WITH DUST BA*
Listing number: *252182458544
*Seller name or ID: *eventfulblooms*
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...af2d9bab0:g:1TYAAOSwSBtZm6WH&autorefresh=true*
Comments: *

Thank you for your help**


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> I am in !  Is this authentic?
> *Item Name:* AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA GRAY INTRECCIATO NAPPA PARACHUTE WITH DUST BA
> *Listing number: *252182458544
> *Seller name or ID: *eventfulblooms
> *Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...af2d9bab0:g:1TYAAOSwSBtZm6WH&autorefresh=true
> *Comments: *
> 
> Thank you for your help**


Authentic.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


YAY! You are amazing! Thank you! Hopefully seller will accept my offer


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



It's mine Thank you again indiaink !


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: Cervo bag
Seller: luvdeals
Item number: 263229330235
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEGA...%3Adfba341215e0ab4ca6633529ffff0d19%7Ciid%3A1

What color is this?


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: Cervo bag
> Seller: luvdeals
> Item number: 263229330235
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Small-Cuervo-Soft-Deerskin-Leather-Purple-Shoulder-Hobo-Bag/263229330235?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=abf92f6926254976ada131a813402b91&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=263229330235&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A6d1736e9-a7d5-11e7-81b2-74dbd180ccd9%7Cparentrq%3Adfba341215e0ab4ca6633529ffff0d19%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> What color is this?


I would pass on this as there is a few details that don’t look quite right.


----------



## minoxa33

Dear authenticators, may I ask you to have a look at this one? (see comments):


Item Name: Bottega Veneta Italy Bronze Crackle Leather East West Chain Tote Bag

Listing number: 311963371568

Seller name or ID: sraider1002

Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Vene...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Comments: I already bought this bag and collected it from the post office today. I was mildly contemplating it when I saw it in action here on tpf (thanks to VON), then there was a sudden price drop of 60%. I missed it, price went up, then down again. So I jumped – on my mobile while travelling – and did not ask for authentification beforehand. Hopefully, you will have a look nevertheless! Good thing is, I can now provide the missing pictures. Thank you in advance!


P.S. This is not one of the metallic bags I was enquiring about in the chat thread the other day – I know that this leather is different.


----------



## septembersiren

minoxa33 said:


> Dear authenticators, may I ask you to have a look at this one? (see comments):
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Italy Bronze Crackle Leather East West Chain Tote Bag
> 
> Listing number: 311963371568
> 
> Seller name or ID: sraider1002
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Vene...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> Comments: I already bought this bag and collected it from the post office today. I was mildly contemplating it when I saw it in action here on tpf (thanks to VON), then there was a sudden price drop of 60%. I missed it, price went up, then down again. So I jumped – on my mobile while travelling – and did not ask for authentification beforehand. Hopefully, you will have a look nevertheless! Good thing is, I can now provide the missing pictures. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> P.S. This is not one of the metallic bags I was enquiring about in the chat thread the other day – I know that this leather is different.
> 
> View attachment 3842956
> 
> View attachment 3842957
> 
> View attachment 3842958



Do you have any other pictures 
Heat stamp
Zipper pulls
The bag itself 
Or have you already posted them and I missed them


----------



## minoxa33

septembersiren said:


> Do you have any other pictures
> Heat stamp
> Zipper pulls
> The bag itself
> Or have you already posted them and I missed them


Yes, they should be available at the ebay link - it still works, but you have to scroll down or click on "show original listing". If not, I can post them here!


----------



## minoxa33

minoxa33 said:


> Dear authenticators, may I ask you to have a look at this one? (see comments):
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Italy Bronze Crackle Leather East West Chain Tote Bag
> 
> Listing number: 311963371568
> 
> Seller name or ID: sraider1002
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Vene...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> Comments: I already bought this bag and collected it from the post office today. I was mildly contemplating it when I saw it in action here on tpf (thanks to VON), then there was a sudden price drop of 60%. I missed it, price went up, then down again. So I jumped – on my mobile while travelling – and did not ask for authentification beforehand. Hopefully, you will have a look nevertheless! Good thing is, I can now provide the missing pictures. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> P.S. This is not one of the metallic bags I was enquiring about in the chat thread the other day – I know that this leather is different.
> 
> View attachment 3842956
> 
> View attachment 3842957
> 
> View attachment 3842958



Here is one more additional pic - the zipper pull (riri M4). Please let me know if you cannot see the original listing, I will be happy to post the nine pics but do not want to flood the thread if not necessary.


----------



## indiaink

This is gorgeously authentic.  Congratulations!!!



minoxa33 said:


> Dear authenticators, may I ask you to have a look at this one? (see comments):
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Italy Bronze Crackle Leather East West Chain Tote Bag
> 
> Listing number: 311963371568
> 
> Seller name or ID: sraider1002
> 
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Italy-Bronze-Crackle-Leather-East-West-Chain-Tote-Bag/311963371568?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> Comments: I already bought this bag and collected it from the post office today. I was mildly contemplating it when I saw it in action here on tpf (thanks to VON), then there was a sudden price drop of 60%. I missed it, price went up, then down again. So I jumped – on my mobile while travelling – and did not ask for authentification beforehand. Hopefully, you will have a look nevertheless! Good thing is, I can now provide the missing pictures. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> P.S. This is not one of the metallic bags I was enquiring about in the chat thread the other day – I know that this leather is different.
> 
> View attachment 3842956
> 
> View attachment 3842957
> 
> View attachment 3842958


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> This is gorgeously authentic.  Congratulations!!!



This is a vintage bag
Not my forte
But
A better pic of both sides of tag is needed and a better pic of heat stamp


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> This is a vintage bag
> Not my forte
> But
> A better pic of both sides of tag is needed and a better pic of heat stamp


I’ve seen and handled this style and this model numerous times, so I feel extremely confident in my authentication. Thanks for being extra careful


----------



## septembersiren

I hadn’t seen that you had authenticated this bag India
I have never seen it before
From the pictures I could barely see the tag or heat stamp


----------



## minoxa33

indiaink said:


> This is gorgeously authentic.  Congratulations!!!





indiaink said:


> I’ve seen and handled this style and this model numerous times, so I feel extremely confident in my authentication. Thanks for being extra careful





septembersiren said:


> I hadn’t seen that you had authenticated this bag India
> I have never seen it before
> From the pictures I could barely see the tag or heat stamp



Dear septembersiren and indiaink, thank you so much! For your effort and the positive authentification! I am very happy! [emoji4][emoji295]️


----------



## calbin

*Hi, need help authenticating this item..

Item Name: Intrecciato Calf Briefcase
Listing number: 4483639
Seller name or ID: Gloria
Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rown-leather-bottega-veneta-bag-4483639.shtml
Comments: The site claims to do verification before shipping the item out, just need an assurance from you peeps *


----------



## septembersiren

calbin said:


> *Hi, need help authenticating this item..
> 
> Item Name: Intrecciato Calf Briefcase
> Listing number: 4483639
> Seller name or ID: Gloria
> Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rown-leather-bottega-veneta-bag-4483639.shtml
> Comments: The site claims to do verification before shipping the item out, just need an assurance from you peeps *



I don’t see any alarms that say this isn’t authentic 
I would like to see the reverse side of the white tag


----------



## calbin

septembersiren said:


> I don’t see any alarms that say this isn’t authentic
> I would like to see the reverse side of the white tag





	

		
			
		

		
	
 there u go!


----------



## septembersiren

calbin said:


> View attachment 3845010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there u go!



Thank you

Authentic

Not sure what color it is


----------



## calbin

septembersiren said:


> Thank you
> 
> Authentic
> 
> Not sure what color it is



Thats assuring, thanks! They dont state color codes in tags anymore? i cant really tell the color too


----------



## Eskimotar

Hello, I'm still hunting for my dream cabat (someone bought the one that I found previously  ) - so can you please help me to authenticate the following bag at Vestiaire. Unfortunately there is no photo of the ID tag, so it's bit more risky I guess.

Does anyone know where to get BV bags authenticated in London, so that I can claim my money back from Vestiaire if needed?

Thank you so much - hopefully I get my cabat this time...

*Item Name: Cabat
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: Melisa 
Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-4461275.shtml*


----------



## Eskimotar

Eskimotar said:


> Hello, I'm still hunting for my dream cabat (someone bought the one that I found previously  ) - so can you please help me to authenticate the following bag at Vestiaire. Unfortunately there is no photo of the ID tag, so it's bit more risky I guess.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get BV bags authenticated in London, so that I can claim my money back from Vestiaire if needed?
> 
> Thank you so much - hopefully I get my cabat this time...
> 
> *Item Name: Cabat
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: Melisa
> Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-4461275.shtml*


...and one more pic


----------



## indiaink

Eskimotar said:


> Hello, I'm still hunting for my dream cabat (someone bought the one that I found previously  ) - so can you please help me to authenticate the following bag at Vestiaire. Unfortunately there is no photo of the ID tag, so it's bit more risky I guess.
> 
> Does anyone know where to get BV bags authenticated in London, so that I can claim my money back from Vestiaire if needed?
> 
> Thank you so much - hopefully I get my cabat this time...
> 
> *Item Name: Cabat
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: Melisa
> Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-4461275.shtml*


This looks good, but until the seller gets back to you with photos of the front/back of that all-important white tag stitched in the bottom of this, I can’t authenticate.


----------



## indiaink

calbin said:


> Thats assuring, thanks! They dont state color codes in tags anymore? i cant really tell the color too


You can contact your BV SA and ask him/her. This looks like Appia, but - ?


----------



## calbin

indiaink said:


> You can contact your BV SA and ask him/her. This looks like Appia, but - ?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 close to Appia, maybe a darker shade like this.


----------



## indiaink

calbin said:


> View attachment 3845612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close to Appia, maybe a darker shade like this.


Your BV SA can tell you exactly with the numbers on that label. We can’t.


----------



## calbin

indiaink said:


> Your BV SA can tell you exactly with the numbers on that label. We can’t.


Alright, will check with them[emoji4]


----------



## Eskimotar

indiaink said:


> This looks good, but until the seller gets back to you with photos of the front/back of that all-important white tag stitched in the bottom of this, I can’t authenticate.


Thank you indiaink! Really hope she would post the tag, but seems like she is not responding to that. She have other bags (and clothes) for sale as well, but she does not post authentication tags for the bags. So guess there's a chance they are either stolen or fakes.

Do you know if BV stores authenticate bags? I was just wondering if I needed to go back to Vestiaire that the bag is fake, they might want to see in writing that the bag is not authentic. Or if not BV stores, any other place where I could get that authentification statement in writing? Thanks again!!


----------



## septembersiren

Eskimotar said:


> Thank you indiaink! Really hope she would post the tag, but seems like she is not responding to that. She have other bags (and clothes) for sale as well, but she does not post authentication tags for the bags. So guess there's a chance they are either stolen or fakes.
> 
> Do you know if BV stores authenticate bags? I was just wondering if I needed to go back to Vestiaire that the bag is fake, they might want to see in writing that the bag is not authentic. Or if not BV stores, any other place where I could get that authentification statement in writing? Thanks again!!



BV will not authenticate any bag that is not bought from one of their stores


----------



## lee23

indiaink said:


> I would pass on this as there is a few details that don’t look quite right.


I bought this bag an hour or two ago without checking here first  Dang!
Would you know if I can cancel this order before it's sent? The bag looked good to me (except I would have preferred suede rather than cloth lining) and the leather seemed like real deerskin. Is it definitely not authentic, or is it just a bit iffy?
Thanks for any info!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-304#post-31725545


----------



## indiaink

lee23 said:


> I bought this bag an hour or two ago without checking here first  Dang!
> Would you know if I can cancel this order before it's sent? The bag looked good to me (except I would have preferred suede rather than cloth lining) and the leather seemed like real deerskin. Is it definitely not authentic, or is it just a bit iffy?
> Thanks for any info!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-304#post-31725545


My comment stands, but in further research, this bag is most likely authentic, as I’ve discovered others of its kind sold via Yoogi’s Closet and other online resellers.

As to if you can cancel the order? I have no earthly idea. Contact the seller. We haven’t a thing to do with eBay.


----------



## lee23

OK. Thank you so much for your answer!


----------



## indiaink

lee23 said:


> OK. Thank you so much for your answer!


Welcome. Do a reveal if you keep it, so we can see more photos and your opinion!


----------



## lee23

Absolutely!


----------



## Eskimotar

indiaink said:


> This looks good, but until the seller gets back to you with photos of the front/back of that all-important white tag stitched in the bottom of this, I can’t authenticate.


Just got the tag pics - please see below. Also can you tell from the pics if this is large or medium? The seller states that the size is 45 (W) * 29 cm (H). I'm looking for Medium one, as Large would be too big for me. Thank you again xx


----------



## septembersiren

Eskimotar said:


> Just got the tag pics - please see below. Also can you tell from the pics if this is large or medium? The seller states that the size is 45 (W) * 29 cm (H). I'm looking for Medium one, as Large would be too big for me. Thank you again xx



Authentic


----------



## Mcdc

Hi, please authenticate too... it’s a hobo. Buying it at a fastbreak since seller is leaving the country. Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

Mcdc said:


> Hi, please authenticate too...


Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need; including a photo of the actual item.  Thank you!


----------



## Mcdc

indiaink said:


> Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need; including a photo of the actual item.  Thank you!



Got it!


----------



## Mcdc

Please help me authenticate this BV

Item name: medium Veneta bag
Seller: Curated Manila
Link: https://curatedmanila.com/products/bottega-veneta-4
Comments:
2nd Hand bag without cards and has ballpen marks by the lining. Seller is selling it at fastbreak since the owner of the bag is leaving the country.
I already own a Veneta in Magnolia but wanted to make sure if this is worth buying.


----------



## indiaink

Mcdc said:


> Please help me authenticate this BV
> 
> Item name: medium Veneta bag
> Seller: Curated Manila
> Link: https://curatedmanila.com/products/bottega-veneta-4
> Comments:
> 2nd Hand bag without cards and has ballpen marks by the lining. Seller is selling it at fastbreak since the owner of the bag is leaving the country.
> I already own a Veneta in Magnolia but wanted to make sure if this is worth buying.


We cannot advise on ‘worth’, but this is an authentic Veneta.


----------



## Mcdc

Mcdc said:


> Please help me authenticate this BV
> 
> Item name: medium Veneta bag
> Seller: Curated Manila
> Link: https://curatedmanila.com/products/bottega-veneta-4
> Comments:
> 2nd Hand bag without cards and has ballpen marks by the lining. Seller is selling it at fastbreak since the owner of the bag is leaving the country.
> I already own a Veneta in Magnolia but wanted to make sure if this is worth buying.





indiaink said:


> We cannot advise on ‘worth’, but this is an authentic Veneta.


great! Thank you!!!


----------



## BiewerBirkin

I should have asked first.  Im feeling all kinds of stupid.  I bought this without checking first.  I hope its authentic.  Will share photos..
Please help me authenticate this BV
Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA 2009 Pleated Satchel in Caramel SUPER RARE
Seller: natasbong00
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-2009-Pleated-Satchel-in-Caramel-SUPER-RARE/192263702428?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649











	

		
			
		

		
	
 THANK YOU - Cheryl


----------



## indiaink

BiewerBirkin said:


> I should have asked first.  Im feeling all kinds of stupid.  I bought this without checking first.  I hope its authentic.  Will share photos..
> Please help me authenticate this BV
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA 2009 Pleated Satchel in Caramel SUPER RARE
> Seller: natasbong00
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-2009-Pleated-Satchel-in-Caramel-SUPER-RARE/192263702428?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> View attachment 3849927
> View attachment 3849928
> View attachment 3849929
> View attachment 3849930
> View attachment 3849931
> View attachment 3849932
> View attachment 3849933
> View attachment 3849934
> View attachment 3849935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU - Cheryl


Authentic, -and- the seller is a known seller of authentic BV; several of us have purchased there.


----------



## BiewerBirkin

indiaink said:


> Authentic, -and- the seller is a known seller of authentic BV; several of us have purchased there.



Thank you so much for authenticating for me and WOO HOO am I over the moon.  Next time I wont do that.  I will also put her in my saved list of great sellers.  So excited for the bag to arrive.  THANK YOU


----------



## calbin

septembersiren said:


> Thank you
> 
> Authentic
> 
> Not sure what color it is



didnt have time to popby my local bv store but managed to find the link to it, Burnt Red 
https://www.bottegaveneta.com/ca/business-bag_cod45248270df.html


----------



## BiewerBirkin

indiaink said:


> Authentic, -and- the seller is a known seller of authentic BV; several of us have purchased there.



I have a question about the labels inside the bag with the serial numbers on the back.... the authenticity label.  If two sellers are selling the same bag and the photos are different, clearly showing there are two bags.... is that label in the bag supposed to have the same numbers?  Should the tags be identical this way?  Just curious


----------



## indiaink

BiewerBirkin said:


> I have a question about the labels inside the bag with the serial numbers on the back.... the authenticity label.  If two sellers are selling the same bag and the photos are different, clearly showing there are two bags.... is that label in the bag supposed to have the same numbers?  Should the tags be identical this way?  Just curious


As @septembersiren has written elsewhere, the 1st line of the old tag is the style # , the skin code, and the color code. The 2nd line gives the year of manufacture.

On the newer tags that have one line of code, then they are specific to each bag, and we can't decipher them; only BV SAs can do that.


----------



## dolali

I had another Parachute authenticated here by indiaink not long ago, which I ended up buying.  Unfortunately the condition of the bag was definitely NOT as described and I had to return it  Photos were so deceiving. Anywhoo, I love the style and color. So I am on a mission to find another one. Can you help me authenticate this one? 

Item name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA PARACHUTE New Light Grey Shoulder Hobo Bag Tote
Seller: luvdeals
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...209984?hash=item3af4536800:g:BkwAAOSw6kVZ4TjJ

Thank you


----------



## Eskimotar

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much!! I just posted on the ID thread  - trying to figure out if this is medium or large (I´m after medium). Can you please help?


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> I had another Parachute authenticated here by indiaink not long ago, which I ended up buying.  Unfortunately the condition of the bag was definitely NOT as described and I had to return it  Photos were so deceiving. Anywhoo, I love the style and color. So I am on a mission to find another one. Can you help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA PARACHUTE New Light Grey Shoulder Hobo Bag Tote
> Seller: luvdeals
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEG...209984?hash=item3af4536800:g:BkwAAOSw6kVZ4TjJ
> 
> Thank you


Authentic.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your help on this one:
Item: BV Sloane
Seller: alohajane
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-ta...653730?hash=item1c94cea062:g:4DsAAOSwzkRZimQS
Item number: 122755653730

Do the close-ups of the stitching on the handle look OK?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## samgood

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-blue-leather-hobo-bag-light-blue-22259404/?tref=closet

yay or nay?


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help on this one:
> Item: BV Sloane
> Seller: alohajane
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-with-ta...653730?hash=item1c94cea062:g:4DsAAOSwzkRZimQS
> Item number: 122755653730
> 
> Do the close-ups of the stitching on the handle look OK?  Thank you in advance!


Authentic and new-new-new. The leather bits you see will fall off with use.


----------



## indiaink

samgood said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-blue-leather-hobo-bag-light-blue-22259404/?tref=closet
> 
> yay or nay?


Authentic.


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> Authentic and new-new-new. The leather bits you see will fall off with use.


Thank you!  I'm always impressed with the expertise here.


----------



## Airi natalya

Hi please help me to authenticate this bv tourmaline nero color 2011


----------



## indiaink

Airi natalya said:


> Hi please help me to authenticate this bv tourmaline nero color 2011


Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need to authenticate.  I _can_ tell you that this is the color 'tourmaline', not 'nero'.


----------



## BiewerBirkin

indiaink said:


> As @septembersiren has written elsewhere, the 1st line of the old tag is the style # , the skin code, and the color code. The 2nd line gives the year of manufacture.
> 
> On the newer tags that have one line of code, then they are specific to each bag, and we can't decipher them; only BV SAs can do that.



Thank you and so sorry for not replying sooner.  Appreciate you guys so much


----------



## Airi natalya

indiaink said:


> Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need to authenticate.  I _can_ tell you that this is the color 'tourmaline', not 'nero'.


Thanks for ur help


----------



## Jasbbb

Can please help to authenticate this wallet? Thanks


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item: Black sloane
Seller: christinebuys 
Item number: 172936186874
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENE...%3A4da70ea115f0aa48f1c53e87fffa4f77%7Ciid%3A1
Thanks!


----------



## minoxa33

What do you think? I have been eyeing this one for a while and am now ready to ask. Thank you in advance!
*Item Name:* BOTTEGA VENETA Bag Leather Hobo OTTONE Gold Metallic SLOANE Woven Intrecciato*
Listing number: 302475953225
Seller name or ID: *evesher*
Working Link: *https://www.ebay.de/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*
Comments: *This bag seems to be on the market for some time now, it was mentioned on tpf in 2016. But as far as I can see, it has not been authenticated then. Maybe the price is a bit high.


----------



## minoxa33

minoxa33 said:


> What do you think? I have been eyeing this one for a while and am now ready to ask. Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Bag Leather Hobo OTTONE Gold Metallic SLOANE Woven Intrecciato
> Listing number: 302475953225
> Seller name or ID: evesher
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments: This bag seems to be on the market for some time now, it was mentioned on tpf in 2016. But as far as I can see, it has not been authenticated then. Maybe the price is a bit high.



Somehow half of my post is gone??? Please see here above. Seems to only show on the computer, not on the phone.

This is the link again:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/302475953225


----------



## septembersiren

Jasbbb said:


> Can please help to authenticate this wallet? Thanks



We need more pictures
We need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp


----------



## septembersiren

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item: Black sloane
> Seller: christinebuys
> Item number: 172936186874
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENE...%3A4da70ea115f0aa48f1c53e87fffa4f77%7Ciid%3A1
> Thanks!



I think there are things wrong


----------



## septembersiren

minoxa33 said:


> Somehow half of my post is gone??? Please see here above. Seems to only show on the computer, not on the phone.
> 
> This is the link again:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/302475953225



Authentic


----------



## minoxa33

septembersiren said:


> Authentic



Great, thank you so much!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Jasbbb

septembersiren said:


> We need more pictures
> We need to see a clear picture of the heat stamp



Hi,
Thanks. Here's are the pics of the heat stamp. Please help to authenticate. Thanks so much


----------



## septembersiren

Jasbbb said:


> Hi,
> Thanks. Here's are the pics of the heat stamp. Please help to authenticate. Thanks so much



Authentic


----------



## Jasbbb

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


 Thanks so much


----------



## lee23

indiaink said:


> Welcome. Do a reveal if you keep it, so we can see more photos and your opinion!



Indiaink, sorry I'm a little late with this and I hope it's ok to post in this thread instead of another forum category.

The bag seems fine - beautiful color in nice smooshy deerskin. Simple, with no inner pockets. Textile lining. My only criticism would be that I wish the handle was just a bit longer. I can wear it as a shoulder bag with normal clothing, but over anything like a jacket it's too tight a squeeze.

I found a Julie cervo bag online, and the leather and color codes matched this one, so the color turns out to be Orchid!
(Looks much lighter outdoors than with inside lighting.)

Thank you again for your help


----------



## calbin

Hi, I need help authenticating the following:

Item: BV Key Pouch
Seller: foreverglamour
Link: https://carousell.com/p/115333146
Comments: is there supposed to be an auth tag for this pouch? Doesn't seem to have any pocket inside.

TIA!


----------



## Thathangryfoodie

Hello All,
Can you please authenticate this bv Coin purse? 

Item name: Bottega Veneta french coin purse 
*seller name: Love that bag 
Working Link to pictures: *https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...ga-veneta-blush-intrecciato-french-coin-purse


----------



## septembersiren

Thathangryfoodie said:


> Hello All,
> Can you please authenticate this bv Coin purse?
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta french coin purse
> *seller name: Love that bag
> Working Link to pictures: *https://www.plovethatbag.ca/collect...ga-veneta-blush-intrecciato-french-coin-purse



Please read the first post in this thread so you know what pictures we need [emoji3]


----------



## septembersiren

calbin said:


> Hi, I need help authenticating the following:
> 
> Item: BV Key Pouch
> Seller: foreverglamour
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/115333146
> Comments: is there supposed to be an auth tag for this pouch? Doesn't seem to have any pocket inside.
> 
> TIA!



I could not get the link to work


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> I could not get the link to work



I got the link to work

Authentic


----------



## lee23

Hi, I have another bag that I hope can be authenticated. My main concern is that it's lined in a white cotton flannel fabric, instead of any usual BV lining. (The outer pocket is lined with satin fabric that matches the bag color.) Is it possible that the bag is authentic, and was re-lined due to the original lining being damaged? Thanks for any input!


----------



## septembersiren

lee23 said:


> Hi, I have another bag that I hope can be authenticated. My main concern is that it's lined in a white cotton flannel fabric, instead of any usual BV lining. (The outer pocket is lined with satin fabric that matches the bag color.) Is it possible that the bag is authentic, and was re-lined due to the original lining being damaged? Thanks for any input!
> View attachment 3876640
> View attachment 3876641
> View attachment 3876642
> View attachment 3876643
> View attachment 3876644
> View attachment 3876645



I am not an expert in vintage
I don’t see anything that rings any bad bells 
IMO this is authentic vintage BV


----------



## lee23

Thank you Septembersiren!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hi ladies. Please authenticate. The photos aren’t the best but he said it was the best he could do. Thank you!

Auth BOTTEGA Veneta Ltd Ed Lavorazione Fatta a Mano Leather (Moon cabat)

Item 122795378702

Seller Robertson6213

Link. https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Bottega...ta-a-Mano-Leather-Tote-w-Clutch-/122795378702

Couple xtra photos he sent me.


----------



## septembersiren

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hi ladies. Please authenticate. The photos aren’t the best but he said it was the best he could do. Thank you!
> 
> Auth BOTTEGA Veneta Ltd Ed Lavorazione Fatta a Mano Leather (Moon cabat)
> 
> Item 122795378702
> 
> Seller Robertson6213
> 
> Link. https://m.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Bottega...ta-a-Mano-Leather-Tote-w-Clutch-/122795378702
> 
> Couple xtra photos he sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877055
> View attachment 3877056



IMO this is authentic


----------



## Buckeyemommy

septembersiren said:


> IMO this is authentic



Thank you!  Wish me luck. [emoji846]


----------



## diane278

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thank you!  Wish me luck. [emoji846]


Go, girl!


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Thank you!  Wish me luck. [emoji846]


Did you win it????


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> Did you win it????



No. ☹️. But found another!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I know there’s not enough here to do a proper authentication but does anyone have experience with this site?  I do not. 
https://www.reebonz.com/us/bottega-...eta-intrecciato-leather-shoulder-bag-11076123


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> No. ☹️. But found another!


Oh, shame!  
Good luck with another!


----------



## septembersiren

Buckeyemommy said:


> I know there’s not enough here to do a proper authentication but does anyone have experience with this site?  I do not.
> https://www.reebonz.com/us/bottega-...eta-intrecciato-leather-shoulder-bag-11076123



Can’t view pics 
Not a member
And couldn’t get sign in to go away[emoji24]


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Can’t view pics
> Not a member
> And couldn’t get sign in to go away[emoji24]


Much to my surprise I apparently am a member, who knew? I copied the five pics I saw...see below


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Much to my surprise I apparently am a member, who knew? I copied the five pics I saw...see below
> View attachment 3879733
> View attachment 3879734
> View attachment 3879735
> View attachment 3879736
> View attachment 3879742



Thank you for posting pics
Please ask the seller for pics of the white tag
A close up of the metal plate on the pouch


----------



## Buckeyemommy

muchstuff said:


> Much to my surprise I apparently am a member, who knew? I copied the five pics I saw...see below
> View attachment 3879733
> View attachment 3879734
> View attachment 3879735
> View attachment 3879736
> View attachment 3879742



Thank you!  So sweet of you.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

It just sold. Literally within last 10 min. It was listed for VIP members only and while I was trying to figure out how to be one, it sold. [emoji22]


----------



## septembersiren

Buckeyemommy said:


> It just sold. Literally within last 10 min. It was listed for VIP members only and while I was trying to figure out how to be one, it sold. [emoji22]



So sorry
You will find one


----------



## muchstuff

Buckeyemommy said:


> It just sold. Literally within last 10 min. It was listed for VIP members only and while I was trying to figure out how to be one, it sold. [emoji22]


Sorry! I've been out all day and just checked my email...


----------



## JerriLove80

Hi All 
Hoping someone can chime in here and provide any info on this bag . The quality seems pretty spot on to me, worn but buttery smooth leather, zipper seems of quality, and both the liner and pocket liner material seems to be good quality as well. Just never seen this brand bag with this particular emblem logo.



Either way thanks in advance.


----------



## septembersiren

JerriLove80 said:


> Hi All
> Hoping someone can chime in here and provide any info on this bag . The quality seems pretty spot on to me, worn but buttery smooth leather, zipper seems of quality, and both the liner and pocket liner material seems to be good quality as well. Just never seen this brand bag with this particular emblem logo.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way thanks in advance.




The video you attached is unsupported and won’t play
Please read the 1st post in this thread to see what pics we need for authentication


----------



## JerriLove80

septembersiren said:


> The video you attached is unsupported and won’t play
> Please read the 1st post in this thread to see what pics we need for authentication



Sorry about that, I was on my phone trying to post and it wasn't going well. Not sure why it is shows up as a video, I just took a few photos and put them up on Imgur. I'll try again, thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

JerriLove80 said:


> Sorry about that, I was on my phone trying to post and it wasn't going well. Not sure why it is shows up as a video, I just took a few photos and put them up on Imgur. I'll try again, thanks!




Your pictures are not opening for me
I’m sorry


----------



## Mousse

JerriLove80 said:


> Sorry about that, I was on my phone trying to post and it wasn't going well. Not sure why it is shows up as a video, I just took a few photos and put them up on Imgur. I'll try again, thanks!




There are no links to images.


----------



## JerriLove80

Mousse said:


> There are no links to images.


Gosh, not sure what I'm doing wrong here. It shows up fine on my end, from my cell to my PC. Let's try it again :

https://i.imgur.com/u7Ch71B.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/S0LvvRQ.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/O0HDFiz.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/nFwT0F1.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/wk23v3X.jpg


----------



## muchstuff

JerriLove80 said:


> Gosh, not sure what I'm doing wrong here. It shows up find on my end, from my cell to my PC. Let's try it again :
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/u7Ch71B.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/S0LvvRQ.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/O0HDFiz.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/nFwT0F1.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/wk23v3X.jpg



Works on my end as well.


----------



## Mousse

JerriLove80 said:


> Gosh, not sure what I'm doing wrong here. It shows up fine on my end, from my cell to my PC. Let's try it again :
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/u7Ch71B.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/S0LvvRQ.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/O0HDFiz.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/nFwT0F1.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/wk23v3X.jpg




I see 5 images now. Thanks for reposting. This is a vintage bag. I believe it’s from the early 90’s. The logo, brass plate, and the logoed lining are consistent with an old BV I used to own. It’s from the pre Tomas Meir era. The leather is very soft, thick and “chewy.” I believe it’s an early example of Cervo leather.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Works on my end as well.



Now I see pictures
But Mousse is correct in her assessment 
Enjoy


----------



## JerriLove80

Mousse said:


> I see 5 images now. Thanks for reposting. This is a vintage bag. I believe it’s from the early 90’s. The logo, brass plate, and the logoed lining are consistent with an old BV I used to own. It’s from the pre Tomas Meir era. The leather is very soft, thick and “chewy.” I believe it’s an early example of Cervo leather.


A thousand thanks for the reply, your time & expertise.


----------



## srplowdr

I found this at a local thrift store and am curious about it's authenticity.  I couldn't find any authenticity tag or label besides the plaque that reads "BOTTEGA VANETA MADE IN ITALY". There are three zip compartments in the interior of the bag and they all have plastic zippers marked OPTI. Thank's so much for the help!


----------



## srplowdr

More pictures


----------



## septembersiren

srplowdr said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 3888014
> View attachment 3888015
> View attachment 3888016
> View attachment 3888017
> View attachment 3888018
> View attachment 3888019
> View attachment 3888020
> View attachment 3888021



I can’t open any of your pictures for some reason


----------



## Mousse

srplowdr said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 3888014
> View attachment 3888015
> View attachment 3888016
> View attachment 3888017
> View attachment 3888018
> View attachment 3888019
> View attachment 3888020
> View attachment 3888021



I can see the images. I’m doubting the authenticity of this bag. At first I thought it was vintage, but the lining material, gold hardware, and the zippers aren’t consistent with any vintage BVs I have encountered. There are some vintage BVs with sans serif fonts on the brass plaque, but the fonts on this plaque appear to be sloppily engraved. Sorry, I wish I had better news.


----------



## septembersiren

srplowdr said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 3888014
> View attachment 3888015
> View attachment 3888016
> View attachment 3888017
> View attachment 3888018
> View attachment 3888019
> View attachment 3888020
> View attachment 3888021



Not authentic 
There are several things that are not consistent with vintage BV


----------



## oakrunfarm

Hello, everyone.
I have purchased this bag on Ebay and received it recently. I had done some checking prior to bidding so that I could familiarize myself with the brand (I normally purchase Prada) as this is my very first BV and I am not very knowledgeable.
I would be so appreciative if someone could help to authenticate it.

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nero Mini Cabat 2007 No 204 out of 250
Listing number: 311996675991
Seller name or ID: typographia
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 Comments: The leather "patches" are an added aftermarket magnetic closure that are not actually piercing the leather of the bag, and I plan to remove them.

Please let me know if you need additional info or if the link is not working, and thank you very much!*


----------



## grietje

oakrunfarm said:


> Hello, everyone.
> I have purchased this bag on Ebay and received it recently. I had done some checking prior to bidding so that I could familiarize myself with the brand (I normally purchase Prada) as this is my very first BV and I am not very knowledgeable.
> I would be so appreciative if someone could help to authenticate it.
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nero Mini Cabat 2007 No 204 out of 250
> Listing number: 311996675991
> Seller name or ID: typographia
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Nero-Mini-Cabat-2007-No-204-out-of-250-/311996675991?hash=item48a4737797:g:ntsAAOSw09xZ9gZh&nma=true&si=0YaKTyN7Q7oEUA36l8CHqxN7qGE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l255*



This Cabat was purchased by a tPFer and she refurbished it. She’s been an authenticater here and I don’t have any reason to question something she would buy.  She has a knack for finding roughed up bags and giving them new life.

The mini cabat isn’t made anymore and they’re fairly rare.  I hope you like it.  Modern Leather is BV’s repair shop and you can always send it there if you want to do another level of refurbishment.  If you search for user IndiaInk you’ll see her reveal.


----------



## oakrunfarm

grietje said:


> This Cabat was purchased by a tPFer and she refurbished it. She’s been an authenticater here and I don’t have any reason to question something she would buy.  She has a knack for finding roughed up bags and giving them new life.
> 
> The mini cabat isn’t made anymore and they’re fairly rare.  I hope you like it.  Modern Leather is BV’s repair shop and you can always send it there if you want to do another level of refurbishment.  If you search for user IndiaInk you’ll see her reveal.



Thank you SO very much. I absolutely love it and it's actually much nicer than pictured. I immediately took everything out of the bag I was carrying and put it in this one when it arrived, and have carried it since!

I appreciate your taking the time to respond, and to give info on Modern Leather. Now I am off to leave positive feedback for the seller!


----------



## racheldiane

Hi, I was wondering if you could authenticate this item.  Thank you so much!
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Grey Metallic Grosgrain Pillow Crossbody Bag
Listing Number: 282725284462
Seller ID: bvbags
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Grey-Metallic-Grosgrain-Pillow-Crossbody-Bag-/282725284462?


----------



## grietje

racheldiane said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could authenticate this item.  Thank you so much!
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Grey Metallic Grosgrain Pillow Crossbody Bag
> Listing Number: 282725284462
> Seller ID: bvbags
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Grey-Metallic-Grosgrain-Pillow-Crossbody-Bag-/282725284462?



Definitely authentic.  She gets beautiful things and is a terrific seller.  I have bought a few peices from her and was, in fact, eying this one!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi everyone! Could someone please authenticate this Disco? It’s supposed to be Tourmaline. I did a search for it and it seems like how it comes out in photos all depends on the lighting... it ranges from blue to almost black! If there are certain angles or specific details needing photos, please let me know!






TIA!


----------



## Tommysgirl

Hi, I bought this wallet and educated myself after unfortunately, so I’d really appreciate your time authenticating this (or not).
Bottega Veneta zip around wallet
Seller name- antocloset1 in Poshmark
Not sure how to post the link so posting pics.









	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thank you very much!


----------



## ksuromax

Tommysgirl said:


> Hi, I bought this wallet and educated myself after unfortunately, so I’d really appreciate your time authenticating this (or not).
> Bottega Veneta zip around wallet
> Seller name- antocloset1 in Poshmark
> Not sure how to post the link so posting pics.
> View attachment 3892163
> View attachment 3892162
> View attachment 3892165
> View attachment 3892167
> View attachment 3892169
> View attachment 3892170
> View attachment 3892171
> View attachment 3892173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


IMO, this is authentic, MAGMA from 2010


----------



## grietje

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi everyone! Could someone please authenticate this Disco? It’s supposed to be Tourmaline. I did a search for it and it seems like how it comes out in photos all depends on the lighting... it ranges from blue to almost black! If there are certain angles or specific details needing photos, please let me know!



I have the disco and all details look to yes, authentic (if you want to be absolutely sure you could try calling BV and ask to run the serial through their system to confirm color and style). As for the color, Tourmaline can definitely read black and then just as suddenly you very clearly see it’s blue.


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> I have the disco and all details look to yes, authentic (if you want to be absolutely sure you could try calling BV and ask to run the serial through their system to confirm color and style). As for the color, Tourmaline can definitely read black and then just as suddenly you very clearly see it’s blue.



Thank you! It’s such an adorable style, I like it even more than I thought I would! Perfect for what I need these days... cards/DL, phone, keys, power bank. Everything else goes in the diaper bag [emoji23]


----------



## Tommysgirl

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! 
I appreciate your time!


----------



## Tommysgirl

ksuromax said:


> IMO, this is authentic, MAGMA from 2010


Thank you SO much! I appreciate your time.


----------



## ksuromax

Tommysgirl said:


> Thank you SO much! I appreciate your time.


My pleasure


----------



## Jklfam

Hi,
I purchased this from shopmaterialworld. Can anyone help me determine if it is authentic? Thank you.


----------



## Jklfam

And one more of the trim


----------



## Jklfam

Sorry,
I hit post before I finished typing. It is the medium hobo intrecciato. Thank you very much.


----------



## Mousse

Jklfam said:


> Sorry,
> I hit post before I finished typing. It is the medium hobo intrecciato. Thank you very much.



Please post a photo(s) showing the entire bag. The detailed photos of the edges show significant wear.


----------



## Jklfam

I don’t mind the significant wear if the bag is authentic. I was especially concerned about the white showing through on the trim, if that was a sign of it being counterfeit.


----------



## ksuromax

Jklfam said:


> I don’t mind the significant wear if the bag is authentic. I was especially concerned about the white showing through on the trim, if that was a sign of it being counterfeit.


Earlier bags had the braided trim made of 2 straps of leather with a thickening white material in between, which after some time would possible start showing up. My 2012 Krim has it on one side as well. 
Now, new Venetas, have a covered trim, made of one folded strap of leather


----------



## Jklfam

ksuromax said:


> Earlier bags had the braided trim made of 2 straps of leather with a thickening white material in between, which after some time would possible start showing up. My 2012 Krim has it on one side as well.
> Now, new Venetas, have a covered trim, made of one folded strap of leather


----------



## Jklfam

Ah! That is so good to know. Everything else looks genuine to me and the quality seems to be there. It is simply an older bag with use. I was just surprised to see the white, as it looked like a lack of quality that a purse which is fake might exhibit. Thank you so much for your expertise!


----------



## ksuromax

Jklfam said:


> Ah! That is so good to know. Everything else looks genuine to me and the quality seems to be there. It is simply an older bag with use. I was just surprised to see the white, as it looked like a lack of quality that a purse which is fake might exhibit. Thank you so much for your expertise!


My pleasure


----------



## Lee Cheng Ting

Hi! I am new to this thread. Buying a Bottega wallet from an local online marketplace for my boyfriend. Please help me verify its authenticity! Thank you.

I have requested these pictures from the seller. Please let me know if there are any more pictures needed to verify its authenticity.

Screenshots taken from my phone as I can't directly save the pictures

Name of Item:  Portafoglio Intrecciato VN/VN in Ardoise


----------



## Lee Cheng Ting

Thank you Septembersiren! Unfortunately, the seller sold the wallet to someone else because i was taking too long to decide  discussing with another seller now, and requesting for pictures to be sent. Will upload the other wallet here for verification of authenticity! thank you


----------



## Lee Cheng Ting

Hello, please verify this bottega wallet for me!










THANK YOU!


----------



## V0N1B2

Lee Cheng Ting said:


> Hello, please verify this bottega wallet for me!
> View attachment 3902651
> View attachment 3902652
> View attachment 3902653
> View attachment 3902654
> View attachment 3902655
> View attachment 3902656
> View attachment 3902657
> View attachment 3902658
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


The wallet looks authentic, IMO


----------



## septembersiren

Hey Von 
Welcome back


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> The wallet looks authentic, IMO


Welcome back!!! You've been missed!!


----------



## Lee Cheng Ting

Thank you v0nb2!!!


V0N1B2 said:


> The wallet looks authentic, IMO


k yo


----------



## samgood

Recently bought this from Fashionphile. Do you think it's authentic?


----------



## septembersiren

samgood said:


> Recently bought this from Fashionphile. Do you think it's authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908433
> View attachment 3908434
> View attachment 3908435
> View attachment 3908436
> View attachment 3908437



I think this is authentic


----------



## minoxa33

Hello all! I saw a Cabat online with a B in front of the serial number on the metal plate. What does this mean?


----------



## V0N1B2

minoxa33 said:


> Hello all! I saw a Cabat online with a B in front of the serial number on the metal plate. What does this mean?


Photos?


----------



## minoxa33

V0N1B2 said:


> Photos?



It looks like this:


----------



## V0N1B2

minoxa33 said:


> It looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 3908911


As I've stated numerous times over the course of this thread, my Cabat mojo is not strong. However, it's my opinion that this pouch belonging to an (Ottone?) Cabat raises no red flags. I have seen, over the course of ten or so years, many plaques with the letter A, and one with the letter D before the edition number of the Cabat.  This may or may not represent a second run of production for this item. This particular (seasonal) colour may have been only produced in say... 2007 and Tomas may have decided to repeat the colour for a second season or year. So the initial production run of medium Cabats was sold, and BV manufactured another run of 500 Cabats.
Of course this is really just speculation, and if you (or anyone, for that matter) want absolute confirmation, speaking to your local SA - provided their knowledge goes back at least ten years - would give you the most accurate answers.
Now, whether the actual bag is authentic or not... who knows. Without further documentation it's hard to say as the Cabat and the Knot are the most counterfeited Bottega Veneta products in the marketplace. Although I know you are not asking for an authentication.  Unfortunately, the Cabat LE plaques seem to change almost yearly, if not seasonally and it's hard to keep up with the changes. The letter A before the edition numbers, numbers produced for each size as well as numbers for special seasonal Cabats, some with no numbers, which years they produced Cabats with the season stated on the plaque, which colours should have silver plaques vs. gold, which bags/seasons had the authenticity tag in the pouch rather than the bottom of the bag, this list goes on.  It's time consuming to keep track of it all and there's only so much room inside my little brain.
Sorry I can't be of more help 
Hopefully our Cabat experts will weigh in with their knowledge, which I'm positive is much stronger than mine.


----------



## minoxa33

V0N1B2 said:


> As I've stated numerous times over the course of this thread, my Cabat mojo is not strong. However, it's my opinion that this pouch belonging to an (Ottone?) Cabat raises no red flags. I have seen, over the course of ten or so years, many plaques with the letter A, and one with the letter D before the edition number of the Cabat.  This may or may not represent a second run of production for this item. This particular (seasonal) colour may have been only produced in say... 2007 and Tomas may have decided to repeat the colour for a second season or year. So the initial production run of medium Cabats was sold, and BV manufactured another run of 500 Cabats.
> Of course this is really just speculation, and if you (or anyone, for that matter) want absolute confirmation, speaking to your local SA - provided their knowledge goes back at least ten years - would give you the most accurate answers.
> Now, whether the actual bag is authentic or not... who knows. Without further documentation it's hard to say as the Cabat and the Knot are the most counterfeited Bottega Veneta products in the marketplace. Although I know you are not asking for an authentication.  Unfortunately, the Cabat LE plaques seem to change almost yearly, if not seasonally and it's hard to keep up with the changes. The letter A before the edition numbers, numbers produced for each size as well as numbers for special seasonal Cabats, some with no numbers, which years they produced Cabats with the season stated on the plaque, which colours should have silver plaques vs. gold, which bags/seasons had the authenticity tag in the pouch rather than the bottom of the bag, this list goes on.  It's time consuming to keep track of it all and there's only so much room inside my little brain.
> Sorry I can't be of more help
> Hopefully our Cabat experts will weigh in with their knowledge, which I'm positive is much stronger than mine.



Thank you so much for taking the time! Yes, it is Ottone. I am not decided yet and the seller does not provide all the important pics, so I just wanted to know about the “B” at the moment...


----------



## piosavsfan

Hi! Can someone please help with authenticating this cervo hobo? I think it's supposed to be quetsche (not sure of spelling). Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Hi! Can someone please help with authenticating this cervo hobo? I think it's supposed to be quetsche (not sure of spelling). Thank you!
> View attachment 3912113
> View attachment 3912114
> View attachment 3912116
> View attachment 3912112


not an authorized Authenticator, but as a die-hard fan of this style and owner of 6 in different colours i say - authentic


----------



## diane278

piosavsfan said:


> Hi! Can someone please help with authenticating this cervo hobo? I think it's supposed to be quetsche (not sure of spelling). Thank you!
> View attachment 3912113
> View attachment 3912114
> View attachment 3912116
> View attachment 3912112


I have two Quetsche bags and, although it’s a tricky color to photograph, this looks like Quetsche to me.....
(I’m not an expert in authentication)


----------



## V0N1B2

So, we have this format...  it’s outlined on page one of this thread. It would be really cool if everyone would follow it.


----------



## piosavsfan

ksuromax said:


> not an authorized Authenticator, but as a die-hard fan of this style and owner of 6 in different colours i say - authentic





diane278 said:


> I have two Quetsche bags and, although it’s a tricky color to photograph, this looks like Quetsche to me.....
> (I’m not an expert in authentication)


Thank you both for your thoughts. I ended up buying it and then the seller cancelled my purchase for no reason. Too bad, it was a great price and I really want another cervo hobo!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> So, we have this format...  it’s outlined on page one of this thread. It would be really cool if everyone would follow it.


Problem is, especially if you're new to tPF, that the thread doesn't automatically pop up the AT info unless you start on the first post. I've thought this many times before. How can you read something if you don't know it exists?


----------



## septembersiren

This is an excellent point 
Maybe someone should bring it up to Vlad


----------



## ksuromax

there's a fab feature in excel -  freeze the lines, you click on a cell and then click "freeze" , and then no matter how low, or high you scroll, the frozen part always remains on the top of the work file. 
if we could have the same for the first post, it would be great!


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> This is an excellent point
> Maybe someone should bring it up to Vlad





ksuromax said:


> there's a fab feature in excel -  freeze the lines, you click on a cell and then click "freeze" , and then no matter how low, or high you scroll, the frozen part always remains on the top of the work file.
> if we could have the same for the first post, it would be great!


If we could freeze the rules so that they show up where it says "write your post" that would be perfect. Anyone have any influence with Vlad? I usually get ignored if I ever try to contact admin ...


----------



## septembersiren

Jburgh is the adm
Maybe bring it up to her


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Jburgh is the adm
> Maybe bring it up to her



JBurgh reads our posts. She’s one smart BVette. I’m sure she will figure out a way to make the fine print clear to authentication requesters.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> JBurgh reads our posts. She’s one smart BVette. I’m sure she will figure out a way to make the fine print clear to authentication requesters.





septembersiren said:


> Jburgh is the adm
> Maybe bring it up to her



I should clarify, whenever I try to contact Vlad ...


----------



## kellyguo

Hi, I received this red(china red) large veneta as a gift from my cousin who got it from eBay. Could someone please authenticate it as I feel the leather is less buttery than my other BV?


----------



## kellyguo

Pics continue 
Price tag still shows $2350, so I guess it was 3,4 years ago. 
Thank you very much


----------



## V0N1B2

kellyguo said:


> Hi, I received this red(china red) large veneta as a gift from my cousin who got it from eBay. Could someone please authenticate it as I feel the leather is less buttery than my other BV?





kellyguo said:


> Pics continue
> Price tag still shows $2350, so I guess it was 3,4 years ago.
> Thank you very much


It looks okay to me, but I would really like to see the underside of both zippers in order to confirm.
These bags with the newer style authenticity tags are difficult to authenticate accurately, IMO.
Having said that, the bag pictured is not China Red, nor does the price tag belong to this bag.
If I had to guess, I would say this Veneta is "Blood" from Fall/Winter 2012.


----------



## kellyguo

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks okay to me, but I would really like to see the underside of both zippers in order to confirm.
> These bags with the newer style authenticity tags are difficult to authenticate accurately, IMO.
> Having said that, the bag pictured is not China Red, nor does the price tag belong to this bag.
> If I had to guess, I would say this Veneta is "Blood" from Fall/Winter 2012.



Thank you very much! 
Please find underside of both zippers pic attached in below. I compared to my other authentic BV zippers. This one is more blackish than other ones.


----------



## kellyguo

Inside zipper back


----------



## kellyguo

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks okay to me, but I would really like to see the underside of both zippers in order to confirm.
> These bags with the newer style authenticity tags are difficult to authenticate accurately, IMO.
> Having said that, the bag pictured is not China Red, nor does the price tag belong to this bag.
> If I had to guess, I would say this Veneta is "Blood" from Fall/Winter 2012.


May I know how could you interpret that this price tag does not belong to this bag? Is the model number unmatched or color code? Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

kellyguo said:


> Thank you very much!
> Please find underside of both zippers pic attached in below. I compared to my other authentic BV zippers. This one is more blackish than other ones.





kellyguo said:


> Inside zipper back





kellyguo said:


> May I know how could you interpret that this price tag does not belong to this bag? Is the model number unmatched or color code? Thank you


Everything looks as I would expect - zippers, quality of the lining, stitching, etc.
Seeing your more detailed and close-up pictures makes me think it's not Blood, but rather "Fraise" from Resort 2014 but I don't know that the zippers support that idea. I don't have a Veneta from either of those seasons to compare.
I don't know which of your bags you are comparing the zippers to or what year they are from, but the zippers for the bag pictured should be gunmetal - which is what they look like to me.
So I think I might have to stick with my initial guess of "Blood". It would also make sense that the price tag belonging to a Shadow Large Veneta was inside since they are from around the same season. It doesn't really mean anything and since it's not attached to the bag, it could have fallen out or mistakenly put in the wrong bag.  It's not something that would influence my opinion.
I'd like the other authenticators to have a look at this though, but I'm leaning towards authentic. 
To be honest, the only way to be 100% sure is to take it to your local BV Boutique if you have a good rapport with your SA, and ask him or her to check the numbers on the auth tag for you.


----------



## kellyguo

V0N1B2 said:


> Everything looks as I would expect - zippers, quality of the lining, stitching, etc.
> Seeing your more detailed and close-up pictures makes me think it's not Blood, but rather "Fraise" from Resort 2014 but I don't know that the zippers support that idea. I don't have a Veneta from either of those seasons to compare.
> I don't know which of your bags you are comparing the zippers to or what year they are from, but the zippers for the bag pictured should be gunmetal - which is what they look like to me.
> So I think I might have to stick with my initial guess of "Blood". It would also make sense that the price tag belonging to a Shadow Large Veneta was inside since they are from around the same season. It doesn't really mean anything and since it's not attached to the bag, it could have fallen out or mistakenly put in the wrong bag.  It's not something that would influence my opinion.
> I'd like the other authenticators to have a look at this though, but I'm leaning towards authentic.
> To be honest, the only way to be 100% sure is to take it to your local BV Boutique if you have a good rapport with your SA, and ask him or her to check the numbers on the auth tag for you.



Thank you very much for detailed explanation. 
Seller said the price tag belongs to this bag, .....
I appreciate your input and happy holiday to you and your family


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Everything looks as I would expect - zippers, quality of the lining, stitching, etc.
> Seeing your more detailed and close-up pictures makes me think it's not Blood, but rather "Fraise" from Resort 2014 but I don't know that the zippers support that idea. I don't have a Veneta from either of those seasons to compare.
> I don't know which of your bags you are comparing the zippers to or what year they are from, but the zippers for the bag pictured should be gunmetal - which is what they look like to me.
> So I think I might have to stick with my initial guess of "Blood". It would also make sense that the price tag belonging to a Shadow Large Veneta was inside since they are from around the same season. It doesn't really mean anything and since it's not attached to the bag, it could have fallen out or mistakenly put in the wrong bag.  It's not something that would influence my opinion.
> I'd like the other authenticators to have a look at this though, but I'm leaning towards authentic.
> To be honest, the only way to be 100% sure is to take it to your local BV Boutique if you have a good rapport with your SA, and ask him or her to check the numbers on the auth tag for you.



IMO this bag is authentic


----------



## kellyguo

septembersiren said:


> IMO this bag is authentic


Thank you ! Happy holiday to every authenticator . You guys are awesome


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I have a fraise belly and this does not look the same. Although pictures can be deceiving. This appears more “red”. Just my 2 cents. I am by no means commenting on the authenticity. These lovely ladies here are the experts!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Everything looks as I would expect - zippers, quality of the lining, stitching, etc.
> Seeing your more detailed and close-up pictures makes me think it's not Blood, but rather "Fraise" from Resort 2014 but I don't know that the zippers support that idea. I don't have a Veneta from either of those seasons to compare.
> I don't know which of your bags you are comparing the zippers to or what year they are from, but the zippers for the bag pictured should be gunmetal - which is what they look like to me.
> So I think I might have to stick with my initial guess of "Blood". It would also make sense that the price tag belonging to a Shadow Large Veneta was inside since they are from around the same season. It doesn't really mean anything and since it's not attached to the bag, it could have fallen out or mistakenly put in the wrong bag.  It's not something that would influence my opinion.
> I'd like the other authenticators to have a look at this though, but I'm leaning towards authentic.
> To be honest, the only way to be 100% sure is to take it to your local BV Boutique if you have a good rapport with your SA, and ask him or her to check the numbers on the auth tag for you.


Could be New Red from 2013??


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> ..
> So I think I might have to stick with my initial guess of "Blood". It would also make sense that the price tag belonging to a Shadow Large Veneta was inside since they are from around the same season. ...
> To be honest, the only way to be 100% sure is to take it to your local BV Boutique if you have a good rapport with your SA, and ask him or her to check the numbers on the auth tag for you.



the paper tag has the right code for a large veneta hobo. Is the color code the 1378?
I was thinking Blood might be from before they changed the serial tag.  I recall Blood having much more blue in it.



kellyguo said:


> Thank you very much for detailed explanation.
> Seller said the price tag belongs to this bag, .....
> I appreciate your input and happy holiday to you and your family



You can call BV and give them the serial sewn into the bag.  It should match the info on the paper tag. And they’ll be able to tell you the actual color.


----------



## Elizabel

Hi Ladies
I’m considering this bag. It’s a large Veneta in Baltic. 

Please let me know if you need anything further.

And thank you so much in advance
 E x


----------



## Elizabel

Sorry everyone - I tried to edit to delete and include another pic but I won’t let me.

E x


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> Could be New Red from 2013??


Only Bottega Veneta knows for sure. 


grietje said:


> the paper tag has the right code for a large veneta hobo. Is the color code the 1378?
> I was thinking Blood might be from before they changed the serial tag.  I recall Blood having much more blue in it.


Yeah, 1378 is Shadow. I would expect a Blood Veneta to have 6520 or 65-something something if New Red, for the associated colour on the paper price tag. 
Blood was F/W 2012 and New Red was F/W 2013, so both came after the switch to the new-style authenticity tags. But as you wrote, BV can confirm the colour and year of the bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Elizabel said:


> Hi Ladies
> I’m considering this bag. It’s a large Veneta in Baltic.
> Please let me know if you need anything further.
> And thank you so much in advance
> E x





Elizabel said:


> View attachment 3916388
> 
> Sorry everyone - I tried to edit to delete and include another pic but I won’t let me.
> E x


The Baltic Veneta is authentic, IMO.


----------



## Elizabel

V0N1B2 said:


> The Baltic Veneta is authentic, IMO.



Thank you so much, V0N!! 

I so appreciate your help!

E x


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

Can you look over this bag and let me know if you think it is authentic?

*Item Name:  Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Shoulder Bag White Cervo Leather
Listing number:  302579417705
Seller name or ID:  magdalinan
Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> Can you look over this bag and let me know if you think it is authentic?
> *Item Name:  Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Shoulder Bag White Cervo Leather
> Listing number:  302579417705
> Seller name or ID:  magdalinan
> Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-Shoulder-Bag-White-Cervo-Leather/302579417705?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*
> Thanks in advance!


The White (Unnamed) Cervo Shoulder Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## eagleye

Hello, could you please authenticate this bag, many thanks!!


----------



## septembersiren

eagleye said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this bag, many thanks!!
> View attachment 3918608
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918610
> 
> View attachment 3918611
> View attachment 3918612



IMO Authentic


----------



## eagleye

septembersiren said:


> IMO Authentic


Thank you so much, septembersiren!


----------



## sonyamorris

Hello, dear BVettes!
Hope someone could help me.
I fall in love with this cobalt color, and want to practice my skills in restoration of leather goods, so this piece is perfect for my goal. But today I saw the BLUE zip! Notwithstanding the rest is perfect to me, this detail alerted me.

It’s a fake? 

Item: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Bifold Wallet Blue Leather Vintage
Seller name: tig-japan
Listing number: 391933314723


----------



## V0N1B2

sonyamorris said:


> Hello, dear BVettes!
> Hope someone could help me.
> I fall in love with this cobalt color, and want to practice my skills in restoration of leather goods, so this piece is perfect for my goal. But today I saw the BLUE zip! Notwithstanding the rest is perfect to me, this detail alerted me.
> It’s a fake?
> Item: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Bifold Wallet Blue Leather Vintage
> Seller name: tig-japan
> Listing number: 391933314723


This is missing ALL of the required pictures for a proper authentication. 
The first post in this thread lists the photos necessary.


----------



## ginaki

Hello, and Happy New Year! I got this wallet as a present, can you please tell me your opinion? Thank you!


----------



## ginaki

More


----------



## Mousse

ginaki said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 3923468
> View attachment 3923469
> View attachment 3923470
> View attachment 3923472
> View attachment 3923473
> View attachment 3923476



I doubt the authenticity of this zip wallet. The heat stamp is “off.” All BV zip wallets are fully leather lined including the coin area.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I doubt the authenticity of this zip wallet. The heat stamp is “off.” All BV zip wallets are fully leather lined including the coin area.



I concur with Mousse
There are several markers that are not consistent with BV
[emoji22] sorry


----------



## ginaki

Mousse said:


> I doubt the authenticity of this zip wallet. The heat stamp is “off.” All BV zip wallets are fully leather lined including the coin area.





septembersiren said:


> I concur with Mousse
> There are several markers that are not consistent with BV
> [emoji22] sorry



Thank you both very much.


----------



## grietje

ginaki said:


> More





Mousse said:


> I doubt the authenticity of this zip wallet. The heat stamp is “off.” All BV zip wallets are fully leather lined including the coin area.





septembersiren said:


> I concur with Mousse
> There are several markers that are not consistent with BV
> [emoji22] sorry



I agree that the heat stamp is off and a couple of other details could go either way.  But... I have the Chartreuse 3/4 zip version of this wallet bought directly from BV and the interior of the coin area and the side slit pockets are lined in fabric. It’s a different fabric than what is in OP’s wallet, but it’s fabric none the less. I think with newer wallets we need to therefore assume the use of fabric.
The replicating of the white serial serial tag is deeply concerning.

OP, call BV and ask them to enter the serial number. They might not do it. It will help you know the color and actual style. If it doesn’t come up, you can let them know about this replica.


----------



## ginaki

grietje said:


> I agree that the heat stamp is off and a couple of other details could go either way.  But... I have the Chartreuse 3/4 zip version of this wallet bought directly from BV and the interior of the coin area and the side slit pockets are lined in fabric. It’s a different fabric than what is in OP’s wallet, but it’s fabric none the less. I think with newer wallets we need to therefore assume the use of fabric.
> The replicating of the white serial serial tag is deeply concerning.
> 
> OP, call BV and ask them to enter the serial number. They might not do it. It will help you know the color and actual style. If it doesn’t come up, you can let them know about this replica.



Thank you! I got this as a present from my husband's cousin, she is from Australia and I don't know any other details (from wheres she bought it etc). I don't know anything about BV!


----------



## BWa

Happy 2018 All! 

I have jumped the gun a little and purchased this pretty bag from the Real Real, and would love an opinion on whether it is in fact authentic (as per the listing).  If the bag is determined to not be  authentic may I possibly bother you lovely ladies for the reasons, so that I can raise it with the company? 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## BWa

Some additional photos! 
 Thanks so much!!


----------



## V0N1B2

BWa said:


> Happy 2018 All!
> I have jumped the gun a little and purchased this pretty bag from the Real Real, and would love an opinion on whether it is in fact authentic (as per the listing).  If the bag is determined to not be  authentic may I possibly bother you lovely ladies for the reasons, so that I can raise it with the company?
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926399
> 
> View attachment 3926394
> View attachment 3926394
> View attachment 3926395
> View attachment 3926397





BWa said:


> Some additional photos!
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3926432
> View attachment 3926433
> View attachment 3926434
> View attachment 3926435


The Intrecciato Nappa Leather Nodini Bag (colloquially called the "Pillow" bag here) in the photos provided appears authentic, IMO 
The colour looks like Flamingo from Spring/Summer 2015 to me.


----------



## babybaby123

I have the opportunity to purchase this bag from a local consignment store.  Please let me know if it is authentic.  
The certificate number is 115778 v1745 4962.  Thanks so much.


----------



## V0N1B2

babybaby123 said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase this bag from a local consignment store.  Please let me know if it is authentic.
> The certificate number is 115778 v1745 4962.  Thanks so much.


The unnamed cervo shoulder bag looks authentic, IMO 
I'm sorry I don't know the colour of the bag and the only thing I can tell you is that it's probably from somewhere between 2002-2004


----------



## babybaby123

V0N1B2 said:


> The unnamed cervo shoulder bag looks authentic, IMO
> I'm sorry I don't know the colour of the bag and the only thing I can tell you is that it's probably from somewhere between 2002-2004


Thank you for taking the time!  I am thrilled!


----------



## BWa

V0N1B2 said:


> The Intrecciato Nappa Leather Nodini Bag (colloquially called the "Pillow" bag here) in the photos provided appears authentic, IMO
> The colour looks like Flamingo from Spring/Summer 2015 to me.


Thank you so much!!!!!!! That's wonderful news.


----------



## V0N1B2

ginaki said:


> More
> View attachment 3923473


Just FYI: This is a known fake serial number.  See photos attached from my library taken July 2015


----------



## ginaki

V0N1B2 said:


> Just FYI: This is a known fake serial number.  See photos attached from my library taken July 2015
> View attachment 3927666
> 
> View attachment 3927669



Thank you!


----------



## JxXx

Hi all,Bought a wallet from Rakuten seller Modern Blue(https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mb/):
Link to the wallet:https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mb/item/113993-vc0q1-2485/?scid=wi_ich_item_rgm_link_en


----------



## Sdk18

Hi, can you please authenticate this bag? My Grandma bought it in Rome but I don’t know when or where she bought iT (she died in 2014 and she went to Rome before 2004) There’s no authenticity label inside so I’m afraid it is a fake. But I would like to be sure of it. If you need more informatieontsluiting please feel tree to ask! Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

JxXx said:


> Hi all,Bought a wallet from Rakuten seller Modern Blue(https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mb/):
> Link to the wallet:https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/mb/item/113993-vc0q1-2485/?scid=wi_ich_item_rgm_link_en
> 
> View attachment 3940027
> View attachment 3940028
> View attachment 3940029
> View attachment 3940030
> View attachment 3940031
> View attachment 3940032
> View attachment 3940033


It looks fine but ideally, we'd like to see a picture of the heatstamp to confirm.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sdk18 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this bag? My Grandma bought it in Rome but I don’t know when or where she bought iT (she died in 2014 and she went to Rome before 2004) There’s no authenticity label inside so I’m afraid it is a fake. But I would like to be sure of it. If you need more informatieontsluiting please feel tree to ask! Thank you!


I'm really not good with the older, vintage bags but I will say that I have not seen a heatstamp/branding patch like that on a bag of that vintage before.  
Hopefully someone else will be able to offer their opinion.


----------



## indiaink

Sdk18 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticate this bag? My Grandma bought it in Rome but I don’t know when or where she bought iT (she died in 2014 and she went to Rome before 2004) There’s no authenticity label inside so I’m afraid it is a fake. But I would like to be sure of it. If you need more informatieontsluiting please feel tree to ask! Thank you!


It is fake.


----------



## carterazo

Hello ladies,

Can you please authenticate the bag in this listing?  Thank! 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/bottega-vene...rcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## indiaink

carterazo said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate the bag in this listing?  Thank!
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-handbag/282811601595?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=5ca0f094ed4c477191769a5f0e152249&bu=43421860894&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F282811601595&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true


Authentic.


----------



## JxXx

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks fine but ideally, we'd like to see a picture of the heatstamp to confirm.



Here you go 




Another qn I would like to ask is,are the authenticity cards in this numbering format of 1234567890?


----------



## carterazo

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

JxXx said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 3942270
> 
> 
> Another qn I would like to ask is,are the authenticity cards in this numbering format of 1234567890?



The cards are just care cards
The numbers are just numbers 1 through 0


----------



## indiaink

JxXx said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 3942270
> 
> 
> Another qn I would like to ask is,are the authenticity cards in this numbering format of 1234567890?


The heat stamp looks fine. Nice wallet!

As SS said ... they are just care cards... the sequence of numbers is actually for printing purposes, left over from the days of a different kind of printing...


----------



## KiraNova

HelloI Does this thread is still valid for BV authentication?
If yes, could you please help me with this bag? 
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Messenger Bag
Seller name or ID: This is not from Ebay, this is from Russian site Avito, seller name is Vera
Working Link to pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qyacwg07thhzewz/AABWdSBEQKF5oRzwVIpO9BJja?dl=0
Comments: Is it authentic?*


----------



## septembersiren

KiraNova said:


> HelloI Does this thread is still valid for BV authentication?
> If yes, could you please help me with this bag?
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Messenger Bag
> Seller name or ID: This is not from Ebay, this is from Russian site Avito, seller name is Vera
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qyacwg07thhzewz/AABWdSBEQKF5oRzwVIpO9BJja?dl=0
> Comments: Is it authentic?*



Authentic


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> The unnamed cervo shoulder bag looks authentic, IMO
> I'm sorry I don't know the colour of the bag and the only thing I can tell you is that it's probably from somewhere between 2002-2004



This was called the Julie bag
I think they stopped producing it in 2009


----------



## KiraNova

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much!


----------



## JxXx

septembersiren said:


> The cards are just care cards
> The numbers are just numbers 1 through 0





indiaink said:


> The heat stamp looks fine. Nice wallet!
> 
> As SS said ... they are just care cards... the sequence of numbers is actually for printing purposes, left over from the days of a different kind of printing...



Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## ninfea

I stumbled across this auction and now I’m curious. Could this really be authentic?
https://www.tradera.com/item/300500390


----------



## ninfea

ninfea said:


> I stumbled across this auction and now I’m curious. Could this really be authentic?
> https://www.tradera.com/item/300500390


Here are the pics too

https://www.tradera.com/item/341717...xel-crossover-vaska-ord-pris-10-12000-kr#zoom

https://www.tradera.com/item/341717...xel-crossover-vaska-ord-pris-10-12000-kr#zoom

https://www.tradera.com/item/341717...xel-crossover-vaska-ord-pris-10-12000-kr#zoom

https://www.tradera.com/item/341717...xel-crossover-vaska-ord-pris-10-12000-kr#zoom

https://www.tradera.com/item/341717...xel-crossover-vaska-ord-pris-10-12000-kr#zoom


----------



## Zumbananc

NAME OF BAG: Bottega Veneta Textured Canvas Bag (Marco Polo?) Shoulder Bag Carmel color.  The shoulder straps are leather.
SELLER:  Not selling.  Picked up at the thrift store for my own collection.

I was excited when i saw the name on this cute bag but there is no serial number and no other logos  on the bags other than the gold metal tag engraved with Bottega Veneta  Made in Italy, that is attached to the inner pocket.  Lining seems to be leather.  The lining to the inner pocket is fabric.  Please authenticate.  Thank you, Nancy


----------



## indiaink

Zumbananc said:


> NAME OF BAG: Bottega Veneta Textured Canvas Bag (Marco Polo?) Shoulder Bag Carmel color.  The shoulder straps are leather.
> SELLER:  Not selling.  Picked up at the thrift store for my own collection.
> 
> I was excited when i saw the name on this cute bag but there is no serial number and no other logos  on the bags other than the gold metal tag engraved with Bottega Veneta  Made in Italy, that is attached to the inner pocket.  Lining seems to be leather.  The lining to the inner pocket is fabric.  Please authenticate.  Thank you, Nancy


All the markers, from the zipper pulls to the name plate to the texture of the bag indicate authentic vintage. Nice piece!


----------



## indiaink

ninfea said:


> I stumbled across this auction and now I’m curious. Could this really be authentic?
> https://www.tradera.com/item/300500390


The zipper pull and the tag look authentic. The wear on the lining is indicative of the age, which is confirmed by the zipper pull and the tag.


----------



## Zumbananc

indiaink said:


> All the markers, from the zipper pulls to the name plate to the texture of the bag indicate authentic vintage. Nice piece!


Yay!  Thank you so much for responding so quickly.  I really, really appreciate it.    you made my day!!!


----------



## geekygirl

Please help me authenticate this wallet. Thanks!
Item: bv zippy wallet intrecciato with python skin
Listing from poshmark
Seller: angelqu
Link https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...y-Wallet-Intrecciato-5a46f2bf00450fe377138ab1
Comment: she listed as like new but it's definitely gently used with corners rubbed and leather on zippy pull falling off. I got it for $210 but not sure if I should keep it.


----------



## ninfea

indiaink said:


> The zipper pull and the tag look authentic. The wear on the lining is indicative of the age, which is confirmed by the zipper pull and the tag.


Thanks


----------



## mandabear

Hello, 
I found two BV Venetas that I am interested in on Tradesy. I'd appreciate it if someone would kindly comment on the authenticity of these items. Thanks very much in advance!

*Item:* Bronze Veneta (looks like the medium)
*Listing*: 21993482
*Seller Name:* CashInMyBag
*Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-leather-hobo-bag-xbronze-21993482/

*Item:* Black Nappa Veneta (looks like the medium)
*Listing*: 22143087
*Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-black-22143087/


----------



## indiaink

geekygirl said:


> Please help me authenticate this wallet. Thanks!
> Item: bv zippy wallet intrecciato with python skin
> Listing from poshmark
> Seller: angelqu
> Link https://poshmark.com/listing/Authen...y-Wallet-Intrecciato-5a46f2bf00450fe377138ab1
> Comment: she listed as like new but it's definitely gently used with corners rubbed and leather on zippy pull falling off. I got it for $210 but not sure if I should keep it.
> View attachment 3944264
> View attachment 3944265
> View attachment 3944266
> View attachment 3944267
> View attachment 3944268
> View attachment 3944269
> View attachment 3944270
> View attachment 3944272


It's authentic but definitely worn. It's up to you to make that decision; if it were me, I'd be a bit upset about it...


----------



## indiaink

mandabear said:


> Hello,
> I found two BV Venetas that I am interested in on Tradesy. I'd appreciate it if someone would kindly comment on the authenticity of these items. Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> *Item:* Bronze Veneta (looks like the medium)
> *Listing*: 21993482
> *Seller Name:* CashInMyBag
> *Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-leather-hobo-bag-xbronze-21993482/
> 
> *Item:* Black Nappa Veneta (looks like the medium)
> *Listing*: 22143087
> *Link:* https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-black-22143087/



Both authentic - the first is actually 'Armatura', once a highly-sought-after metallic, one of BV's best. It wears well, too.


----------



## mandabear

indiaink said:


> Both authentic - the first is actually 'Armatura', once a highly-sought-after metallic, one of BV's best. It wears well, too.



Thank you so much! I love me a great metallic!


----------



## Onlyhyped

Anyone can verify the authenticity of this bifold Nero? Selling at a pretty steal price so I’m doubtful.


----------



## indiaink

Onlyhyped said:


> View attachment 3945402
> View attachment 3945403
> View attachment 3945404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can verify the authenticity of this bifold Nero? Selling at a pretty steal price so I’m doubtful.


Need a clear photo of the heat stamp.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> This was called the Julie bag
> I think they stopped producing it in 2009


didn't Julie come with braided handle? Or, they came in different versions? Coz mine has a braided one


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> didn't Julie come with braided handle? Or, they came in different versions? Coz mine has a braided one


For future reference purposes, this is referring to this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-317#post-31944201 and that's correct, this is not the Julie bag, which has two straps - this Cervo Shoulder bag does not.


----------



## paris chic

Hello can somebody help me authenticate this clutch?


----------



## V0N1B2

paris chic said:


> View attachment 3946397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello can somebody help me authenticate this clutch?


I'm sorry, but this Knot Clutch is not authentic


----------



## paris chic

Thanks V0N1B2!saved me from buying a fake!


----------



## paris chic

Btw, V0N1B2, what are the telltale signs of a fake bv clutch? So to avoid being victimized in the future? Thanks in advance


----------



## Onlyhyped

indiaink said:


> Need a clear photo of the heat stamp.





This good enough?


----------



## indiaink

Onlyhyped said:


> View attachment 3947267
> 
> This good enough?


‘Tis. Authentic. Thanks for the better photo.


----------



## Onlyhyped

indiaink said:


> ‘Tis. Authentic. Thanks for the better photo.


Cool, thanks! Got really lucky with the price then.


----------



## j02261982

Hello experts,
Would someone please authenticate this course for me please. Cousin gave to me but the style of the serial number tag looks different than my other one. Other than that it looks pretty real to me in terms of the quality. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## indiaink

j02261982 said:


> Hello experts,
> Would someone please authenticate this course for me please. Cousin gave to me but the style of the serial number tag looks different than my other one. Other than that it looks pretty real to me in terms of the quality. Thanks so much in advance


This is authentic, from the Resort collection of 09/10, in the color “Ash”.


----------



## j02261982

indiaink said:


> This is authentic, from the Resort collection of 09/10, in the color “Ash”.


Thanks a lot  
Just curious about how there are different types of the serial number tags?


----------



## indiaink

j02261982 said:


> Thanks a lot
> Just curious about how there are different types of the serial number tags?


Depending on the year. Your iteration was most recent - now there is a one-line string of code that only a Bottega Veneta SA can decipher.


----------



## AmQaasim

*All I know about the item is the tag that says Bottega Veneta.
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments: Planned on selling it but wasn't certain as to the authenticity so I didn't want to rush things. Appreciate it!*


----------



## geekygirl

indiaink said:


> It's authentic but definitely worn. It's up to you to make that decision; if it were me, I'd be a bit upset about it...


thank you. i decided to return it as it wasn't what i had anticipated. got a black one in better condition from a different seller (moshposh). thank you so much for your help. *hugs*


----------



## wukelly

Hi authenticator. Please kindly authenticate this wallet for me. The seller insisted that she purchased it from the BV outlet in NY but everything looks different from my original wallet in purple so I’m super scared and I desperately need your help. TIA


----------



## piosavsfan

How trusted is The Real Real in terms of authenticity? I cannot find the authenticity tag on my new to me Ossidate Rame hobo and I'm not sure if I should be worried...


----------



## indiaink

piosavsfan said:


> How trusted is The Real Real in terms of authenticity? I cannot find the authenticity tag on my new to me Ossidate Rame hobo and I'm not sure if I should be worried...


That one’s too hard to replicate - your photo of if in your collection looks just fine. Check the inside zippered pocket, sewn in the seam on either side.


----------



## indiaink

wukelly said:


> Hi authenticator. Please kindly authenticate this wallet for me. The seller insisted that she purchased it from the BV outlet in NY but everything looks different from my original wallet in purple so I’m super scared and I desperately need your help. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950699
> View attachment 3950700
> View attachment 3950701
> View attachment 3950702
> View attachment 3950703
> View attachment 3950704
> View attachment 3950705
> View attachment 3950706
> View attachment 3950707
> View attachment 3950708


Not authentic!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

indiaink said:


> That one’s too hard to replicate - your photo of if in your collection looks just fine. Check the inside zippered pocket, sewn in the seam on either side.


Thank you. I turned the zipper pocket inside out and can't find it. The leather feels really nice and I agree that the look is unique and would be hard to fake so hopefully it's fine.


----------



## wukelly

indiaink said:


> Not authentic!!!



thank you.  I thought so too. Unfortunately the seller said I’m lying and insisted that it is real and now is ignoring my texts. I guess I paid for a lesson.


----------



## indiaink

wukelly said:


> thank you.  I thought so too. Unfortunately the seller said I’m lying and insisted that it is real and now is ignoring my texts. I guess I paid for a lesson.


Can you contact your method of payment? Not normally something we advise on but I so hate to see someone taken like this.


----------



## wukelly

indiaink said:


> Can you contact your method of payment? Not normally something we advise on but I so hate to see someone taken like this.



i wish I paid through PayPal. Unfortunately this was a local cash meet-up. All I have is her phone number. I’ve always had good experience with people here so even though I felt a bit suspicious I still took it as she kept reassuring me the authenticity of it. When I compared it to my own wallet (which was the exact model just a year older) and questioned the discrepancy, she said it must be due to the fact that this is from the outlet. I thought it was a good sign since she still replied my text after I left but didn’t think she’d accuse me of lying.....


----------



## Mousse

piosavsfan said:


> How trusted is The Real Real in terms of authenticity? I cannot find the authenticity tag on my new to me Ossidate Rame hobo and I'm not sure if I should be worried...



Your bag is authentic. I enlarged the photos and it looks just fine when comparing to mine. I just bought the Ossidato Rame pouch from The RealReal. Its been on my Ossidato Rame bucket list for years. The pouch is really hard to find.


----------



## piosavsfan

Mousse said:


> Your bag is authentic. I enlarged the photos and it looks just fine when comparing to mine. I just bought the Ossidato Rame pouch from The RealReal. Its been on my Ossidato Rame bucket list for years. The pouch is really hard to find.


Thank you. Congrats on finding the pouch!


----------



## Cheomon

*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA NERO
Listing number:162876708361
Seller name or ID:wiz213
Working Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-NERO-BLACK-WOVEN-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-NODINI-BAG-/162876708361
Comments: please help me  authenticate this bag. Thank you *


----------



## nancdmd

Hello! Could you please authenticate this wallet for me? This would be my first BV wallet if ever so I don't have anything to compare it to. Would appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

nancdmd said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this wallet for me? This would be my first BV wallet if ever so I don't have anything to compare it to. Would appreciate any help. Thank you!
> View attachment 3951671
> View attachment 3951672
> View attachment 3951674
> View attachment 3951675
> View attachment 3951677
> View attachment 3951679
> View attachment 3951680
> View attachment 3951681
> View attachment 3951683
> 
> View attachment 3951684



Authentic
The color is Moutarde


----------



## indiaink

Cheomon said:


> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA NERO
> Listing number:162876708361
> Seller name or ID:wiz213
> Working Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-NERO-BLACK-WOVEN-LEATHER-CROSSBODY-NODINI-BAG-/162876708361
> Comments: please help me  authenticate this bag. Thank you *


Authentic.


----------



## nancdmd

septembersiren said:


> Authentic
> The color is Moutarde



Yey! Thank you so much!


----------



## Cheomon

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

Hi ladies,  would this zipper pull be considered authentic?  If so, how come the zipper for the inside pocket doesn't have the same marks? Is that typical? Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

carterazo said:


> Hi ladies,  would this zipper pull be considered authentic?  If so, how come the zipper for the inside pocket doesn't have the same marks? Is that typical? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3952050
> View attachment 3952051
> View attachment 3952052


Yes, and yes. @V0N1B2 may have an answer for ‘why’, or @septembersiren


----------



## carterazo

indiaink said:


> Yes, and yes. @V0N1B2 may have an answer for ‘why’, or @septembersiren


Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

carterazo said:


> Hi ladies,  would this zipper pull be considered authentic?  If so, how come the zipper for the inside pocket doesn't have the same marks? Is that typical? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3952050
> View attachment 3952051
> View attachment 3952052



They don’t use riri zippers on the inside pocket
Not sure why but I think it is because riri zippers are sturdier 
The inside pocket is not zipped and unzipped as often as the zipper that closes the bag
I for one never zip the pocket zipper
The pull tabs have changed over the years


----------



## carterazo

septembersiren said:


> They don’t use riri zippers on the inside pocket
> Not sure why but I think it is because riri zippers are sturdier
> The inside pocket is not zipped and unzipped as often as the zipper that closes the bag
> I for one never zip the pocket zipper
> The pull tabs have changed over the years


Thanks so much. I  was worried there for a bit.


----------



## septembersiren

carterazo said:


> Thanks so much. I  was worried there for a bit.


[emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. Congrats on finding the pouch!


i have checked on my 2009 hobo (not OR) and tag is sewn into the side seam inside zippered pocket (not buttoned one) VERY HIGH, almost in the upper corner, i had to pull the zipper to back fully to turn the seam inside out to actually see the tag. Check yours again, maybe it's just sewn in deeper


----------



## Chooqueen

*Please authenticate this BV*
Hi there lovely authenticators, could you please review this:
*Item Name: BN BOTTEGA VENETA FOREST GREEN INTRECIATTO BAG HANDBAG
Listing number: *#202212765685
*Seller name or ID:  ***el-pollo-loco**
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BN-BOTTE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
*Comments: *Seller says it's her mother's, there's no dust bag or receipt but "it came from a reputable store"

Thanks so much!


----------



## septembersiren

Chooqueen said:


> *Please authenticate this BV*
> Hi there lovely authenticators, could you please review this:
> *Item Name: BN BOTTEGA VENETA FOREST GREEN INTRECIATTO BAG HANDBAG
> Listing number: *#202212765685
> *Seller name or ID:  ***el-pollo-loco**
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BN-BOTTE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> *Comments: *Seller says it's her mother's, there's no dust bag or receipt but "it came from a reputable store"
> 
> Thanks so much!



Authentic


----------



## Chooqueen

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thank-you so much!


----------



## septembersiren

Chooqueen said:


> Thank-you so much!



The name of the bag is the sloane


----------



## pm0964

Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Large handbag
Seller Id:  futuresound11
Listing ID:142658492742
Link:  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Hi Ladies -- please authentic this BV bag for me.  Also - could you tell me the color?

Thank you in advance -- have a great day!


----------



## indiaink

pm0964 said:


> Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Large handbag
> Seller Id:  futuresound11
> Listing ID:142658492742
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-large-hand-bag-Authentic/142658492742?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hi Ladies -- please authentic this BV bag for me.  Also - could you tell me the color?
> 
> Thank you in advance -- have a great day!



Please provide photos of the back side of that white authenticity tag, and a photo of the heat stamp.


----------



## pm0964




----------



## pm0964

Indiaink -- she emailed these 2 photos.


----------



## septembersiren

pm0964 said:


> Indiaink -- she emailed these 2 photos.



Authentic


----------



## pm0964

septembersiren said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

pm0964 said:


> Indiaink -- she emailed these 2 photos.


Well, no heat stamp photo, but the tag looks good, as does the bag.


----------



## pm0964

indiaink said:


> Well, no heat stamp photo, but the tag looks good, as does the bag.



Thank you!


----------



## austen1023

Hi, I don't know much about purses, but I picked this Bottega Veneta up at a thrift store after recognizing the brand name.  It is really beat up, but is this real?


----------



## indiaink

austen1023 said:


> Hi, I don't know much about purses, but I picked this Bottega Veneta up at a thrift store after recognizing the brand name.  It is really beat up, but is this real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962602
> View attachment 3962604
> View attachment 3962605
> View attachment 3962606
> View attachment 3962608
> View attachment 3962609
> View attachment 3962610


It is authentic vintage, done in the “Marco polo” treatment.


----------



## IssaraF

Could anyone help me to authenticate this BV long wallet in coblat blue? One of my concern is about the certification of originality tag. I've been browsing over the internet and saw 2 types of these white tags, short and long version. Mine is a short one and I'm not sure that is it fake or not.


----------



## indiaink

IssaraF said:


> Could anyone help me to authenticate this BV long wallet in coblat blue? One of my concern is about the certification of originality tag. I've been browsing over the internet and saw 2 types of these white tags, short and long version. Mine is a short one and I'm not sure that is it fake or not.
> View attachment 3963121
> View attachment 3963122
> View attachment 3963123
> View attachment 3963124
> View attachment 3963125


We need to see a closer/better photo of the heat stamp, please.


----------



## jellybeex

Hi! Please help me to authenticate this :

BOTTEGA VENETA "BLACK/BLUE" BASIC WOVEN BIFOLD WALLET

*Item Name: 
BOTTEGA  VENETA "BLACK/BLUE" BASIC WOVEN BIFOLD WALLET

Listing number:*
222830689028
*
Seller name or ID: 
nsxtohsc 

Working Link:
*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-BOTTEG...BIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649#rpdCntId


----------



## jellybeex

B069919332 was the serial number provided by the seller when I asked for it!


----------



## septembersiren

jellybeex said:


> B069919332 was the serial number provided by the seller when I asked for it!



Authentic


----------



## IssaraF

indiaink said:


> We need to see a closer/better photo of the heat stamp, please.


 
Here is the picture of heatstamp. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## septembersiren

IssaraF said:


> Here is the picture of heatstamp. Thanks in advance for your help.
> View attachment 3964227



Authentic


----------



## Linnea.

Hi everyone!
I would so much appreciate if someone can help me with this bag on ebay. Does it seems authentic and I would love if someone can tell me more about this model!

*Item Name
Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage Italy V21582
Listing number: 332528226897
Seller name or ID: Brand_jfa
Working Link:*
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332528226897

Best wishes
Linnea


----------



## septembersiren

Linnea. said:


> Hi everyone!
> I would so much appreciate if someone can help me with this bag on ebay. Does it seems authentic and I would love if someone can tell me more about this model!
> 
> *Item Name
> Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag Black Leather Vintage Italy V21582
> Listing number: 332528226897
> Seller name or ID: Brand_jfa
> Working Link:*
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/332528226897
> 
> Best wishes
> Linnea



It looks good but could you ask seller for a clear picture of the heat stamp


----------



## Linnea.

septembersiren said:


> It looks good but could you ask seller for a clear picture of the heat stamp



Thank you! I Will try to get an extra photo then


----------



## indiaink

Linnea. said:


> Thank you! I Will try to get an extra photo then


Also - this seller is very reputable, and I have bought from them before, so no worries there. This particular model is just known as the 'shoulder flap bag' - most BV bags don't get a name, especially of this vintage.


----------



## Linnea.

indiaink said:


> Also - this seller is very reputable, and I have bought from them before, so no worries there. This particular model is just known as the 'shoulder flap bag' - most BV bags don't get a name, especially of this vintage.



Ahh, thank you! I did not know that they dont havebnames, I have a wallet but no bag yet, so I really appreciate all help and input about sellers and BV. So this model is vintage? What does that mean in this context? 
(I hope it's okay with this additional questions in this tread)

Best wishes Linnea


----------



## septembersiren

Linnea. said:


> Ahh, thank you! I did not know that they dont havebnames, I have a wallet but no bag yet, so I really appreciate all help and input about sellers and BV. So this model is vintage? What does that mean in this context?
> (I hope it's okay with this additional questions in this tread)
> 
> Best wishes Linnea



Vintage to us is anything pre Tomas Maier


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Dear ladies, appreciate your kind assistance on this item please. 

Item Name: Medium Chain Tote in Nero with embroidery 
Listing number: 2161700100174
Seller name or ID: Brandoff Hong Kong through Reebonz Singapore 
Working Link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/bottega-...iato-leather-shoulder-bag-black-0174-11241461
Comments: The bag is now with me. Newly taken photos as below.

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Dear ladies, appreciate your kind assistance on this item please.
> 
> Item Name: Medium Chain Tote in Nero with embroidery
> Listing number: 2161700100174
> Seller name or ID: Brandoff Hong Kong through Reebonz Singapore
> Working Link: https://www.reebonz.com/sg/bottega-...iato-leather-shoulder-bag-black-0174-11241461
> Comments: The bag is now with me. Newly taken photos as below.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time.
> View attachment 3969733
> View attachment 3969734
> View attachment 3969735
> View attachment 3969736
> View attachment 3969737
> View attachment 3969738
> View attachment 3969739
> View attachment 3969740
> View attachment 3969741
> View attachment 3969742
> View attachment 3969743
> View attachment 3969744
> View attachment 3969745
> View attachment 3969746
> View attachment 3969747
> View attachment 3969748
> View attachment 3969749
> View attachment 3969750


Authentic. Thanks for the great photos!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Thanks for the great photos!


Yippee! I was concerned about whether the lighting was too dim but thank goodness they were enough for your authentication. Appreciate your kind help, as always. Thank you India!


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yippee! I was concerned about whether the lighting was too dim but thank goodness they were enough for your authentication. Appreciate your kind help, as always. Thank you India!


You’re quite welcome. I’m finding I really like the chain handles on this style, so was very familiar with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> I’m finding I really like the chain handles on this style.



I really like them very much too. To me, it is still quintessentially casual BV (very important to me) with the intrecciato but the chain handles of this style elevates it and allows me to tote it with dressier outfits.


----------



## hboson

Thank you for your opinion in advance!

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Flow Wave Tote Ardoise
Listing number: 199989
Seller name or ID: fashionphile
Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-flow-wave-tote-ardoise-199989


----------



## indiaink

hboson said:


> Thank you for your opinion in advance!
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Flow Wave Tote Ardoise
> Listing number: 199989
> Seller name or ID: fashionphile
> Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-flow-wave-tote-ardoise-199989


Authentic. Fashionphile doesn’t usually post all the photos we need, but there is enough here for an authenticity check.


----------



## jellybeex

Hello again, can someone please help me verify this bottega veneta? I couldn't get the other one 



*Item Name: *
*BOTTEGA VENETA AUTHENTIC BLACK BI-FOLD WALLET*
*

Listing number:
162885830362*
*
Seller name or ID: 
vsf415 

Working Link:*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Comments: I looked at it again and again, and feel like it's authentic, but the shopping bag that came with it had no bottega veneta label on it - was just a brown plain bag which got me a little worried!

Please please please help! I would really appreciate it because I'm trying to buy a wallet for my father, and it would be absolutely amazing if it were authentic!! Thank you so much for your time


----------



## indiaink

Authentic.



jellybeex said:


> Hello again, can someone please help me verify this bottega veneta? I couldn't get the other one
> 
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *
> *BOTTEGA VENETA AUTHENTIC BLACK BI-FOLD WALLET*
> *
> 
> Listing number:
> 162885830362
> 
> Seller name or ID:
> vsf415
> 
> Working Link:*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-AUTHENTIC-BLACK-BI-FOLD-WALLET-Retail-460-00-Tax-NEW/162885830362?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Comments: I looked at it again and again, and feel like it's authentic, but the shopping bag that came with it had no bottega veneta label on it - was just a brown plain bag which got me a little worried!
> 
> Please please please help! I would really appreciate it because I'm trying to buy a wallet for my father, and it would be absolutely amazing if it were authentic!! Thank you so much for your time
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969978
> View attachment 3969979
> View attachment 3969980
> View attachment 3969981
> View attachment 3969982
> View attachment 3969983
> View attachment 3969984
> View attachment 3969985


----------



## jellybeex

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi 
Grateful for the authentication of thishttps://m.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-woven-leather-handbag-/253418961228
Thank you


----------



## indiaink

Bagcoolie said:


> Hi
> Grateful for the authentication of thishttps://m.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-woven-leather-handbag-/253418961228
> Thank you


Even though you didn't make this request in the format we like, as shown in the first post of this thread, I can tell you this is an authentic Napa Paillettes Cabat from the Cruise 2012/2013 collection in the color "Poussin".

Make sure to ask seller if it includes that lanyard that's hanging from the strap....


----------



## Bagcoolie

indiaink said:


> Even though you didn't make this request in the format we like, as shown in the first post of this thread, I can tell you this is an authentic Napa Paillettes Cabat from the Cruise 2012/2013 collection in the color "Poussin".
> 
> Make sure to ask seller if it includes that lanyard that's hanging from the strap....


Thank you Indiaink!


----------



## kfu

*Item Name: *New Tie Mini Saddle
*Listing number: *183052262163
*Seller name or ID: *shop098
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...ossbody-New-with-Tags-73447362-/183052262163? nma=true&si=EszQuYgyNW30r8Jcxb7M%252BAv3%252F5U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
*Comments: *Hi everyone! Looking to authenticate this new purchase, please. Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

kfu said:


> *Item Name: *New Tie Mini Saddle
> *Listing number: *183052262163
> *Seller name or ID: *shop098
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...ossbody-New-with-Tags-73447362-/183052262163? nma=true&si=EszQuYgyNW30r8Jcxb7M%252BAv3%252F5U%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> *Comments: *Hi everyone! Looking to authenticate this new purchase, please. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3970719
> View attachment 3970719
> View attachment 3970720
> View attachment 3970721


This is an authentic mini tie shoulder bag; it appears seller has ended the auction, however.


----------



## muchstuff

jellybeex said:


> Thank you so much!!!


Lucky Daddy!


----------



## ksuromax

hello, Gurus, it does look fine to me, but for the sake of peace of my mind, please, have a look with your pro eyes and tell me what you think, thanks in advance!


----------



## ksuromax

size wise it's 1" taller than my Medium Peltro
very lightweight


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> size wise it's 1" taller than my Medium Peltro
> very lightweight


Authentic. She's newer than Miss Peltro so she hasn't relaxed yet, and as a result stands taller.


----------



## ksuromax

the


indiaink said:


> Authentic. She's newer than Miss Peltro so she hasn't relaxed yet, and as a result stands taller.


thank you, India! you're a star!!   
actually if feels crispy new, they only sign of pre-owning is very delicate perfume smell, otherwise as good as new


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> the
> 
> thank you, India! you're a star!!
> actually if feels crispy new, they only sign of pre-owning is very delicate perfume smell, otherwise as good as new


So glad you got it. I have her half-sister! Bag cousins?


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> So glad you got it. I have her half-sister! Bag cousins?


yes! almost twins!  
seems we have very similar taste and prefence in bags


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> size wise it's 1" taller than my Medium Peltro
> very lightweight



The Nero is also the newer sizing which was taller and I believe the strap drop is a hair longer too.  The sizing changed, what, five years ago now. The older Cabat has a slightly more east west proportion.

My Nero is the ‘old’ sizing and Slinky is the new.  Yours is very chic.

And remember, you can have BV run the serial through their system to be absolutely sure.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> The Nero is also the newer sizing which was taller and I believe the strap drop is a hair longer too.  The sizing changed, what, five years ago now. The older Cabat has a slightly more east west proportion.
> 
> My Nero is the ‘old’ sizing and Slinky is the new.  Yours is very chic.
> 
> And remember, you can have BV run the serial through their system to be absolutely sure.


yeah, i remember, you told me that when we discussed our reds, your Vesuvio was a tad higher than my Peltro 
i definitely love this new sizing, and this black is the lightest among my 3, i bet it will become my go-to buddy


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> size wise it's 1" taller than my Medium Peltro
> very lightweight



Congrats! Great find.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Congrats! Great find.


thank you!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> the
> 
> thank you, India! you're a star!!
> actually if feels crispy new, they only sign of pre-owning is very delicate perfume smell, otherwise as good as new


Thank YOU. Even with the new sizing, she'll relax... you'll have this bag forever, such a beauty! One day she'll be a puddle of lusciousness....


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> yes! almost twins!
> seems we have very similar taste and prefence in bags



True....give me some notice if “we” are getting any more bags in the next few months! I’m still enamored with the lido size....but not actively looking.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> True....give me some notice if “we” are getting any more bags in the next few months! I’m still enamored with the lido size....but not actively looking.


Lol  
i just purchased a brand new Balenciaga as well, taking a time out, if you don't mind


----------



## catcat

I am not familiar with BV styles so I don’t Knowles thé name but I regognize it as an older style, I hope there are enough pictures for authentification, thank you in advance for you.re help  








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi there could you please help me out with this one ?!


----------



## indiaink

catcat said:


> I am not familiar with BV styles so I don’t Knowles thé name but I regognize it as an older style, I hope there are enough pictures for authentification, thank you in advance for you.re help
> View attachment 3971894
> View attachment 3971895
> View attachment 3971896
> View attachment 3971897
> View attachment 3971899
> View attachment 3971901
> View attachment 3971904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there could you please help me out with this one ?!


Authentic Capri tote.


----------



## mibolsa

*
Hi ladies, 
I was wondering if I could get a look see on this bag.  A friend loved mine and scooped this up on the realreal.   It looks similar to mine but wanted to make sure.  I have included additional pictures of the bag - the heat stamp is a bit difficult to clear photograph.  Many thanks I’m advance!










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Item Name: Bottega cervo hobo 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: the realreal
Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-cervo-hobo-bag-11
Comments:*
Bag was purchased-


----------



## indiaink

mibolsa said:


> *Hi ladies,
> I was wondering if I could get a look see on this bag.  A friend loved mine and scooped this up on the realreal.   It looks similar to mine but wanted to make sure.  I have included additional pictures of the bag - the heat stamp is a bit difficult to clear photograph.  Many thanks I’m advance!
> 
> View attachment 3971921
> View attachment 3971922
> View attachment 3971923
> View attachment 3971924
> View attachment 3971925
> View attachment 3971926
> View attachment 3971927
> View attachment 3971928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega cervo hobo
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: the realreal
> Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-cervo-hobo-bag-11
> Comments:*
> Bag was purchased-


Authentic.


----------



## mibolsa

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you  indiaink!!


----------



## Bagcoolie

ksuromax said:


> size wise it's 1" taller than my Medium Peltro
> very lightweight


This nero cabat is beautiful - congrats on getting it!


----------



## ksuromax

Bagcoolie said:


> This nero cabat is beautiful - congrats on getting it!


thank you!


----------



## Kodomoji

Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? This would be my first BV if ever so I don't have anything to compare it to. Would appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Kodomoji said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? This would be my first BV if ever so I don't have anything to compare it to. Would appreciate any help. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3974446
> View attachment 3974447
> View attachment 3974448
> View attachment 3974449
> View attachment 3974450
> View attachment 3974451
> View attachment 3974452
> View attachment 3974453
> View attachment 3974454
> View attachment 3974455


This bag is not authentic, IMO 
There are many reasons, but the primary one being the authenticity tag is the same one as in post #4403 of this thread.


----------



## Kodomoji

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag is not authentic, IMO
> There are many reasons, but the primary one being the authenticity tag is the same one as in post #4403 of this thread.


Thank you so much


----------



## sunnysd11

Hello,

Can you check if this is authentic? It doesn't have any tag compared to the ones I have. Does all BV should have tags, vintage or new?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Shoulder Bag
Item Number: None
Seller Id: ilovebags11
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Venetta-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Blue-Large-5a946e0b05f43076edbebc79


----------



## indiaink

sunnysd11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you check if this is authentic? It doesn't have any tag compared to the ones I have. Does all BV should have tags, vintage or new?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: None
> Seller Id: ilovebags11
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Venetta-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-Blue-Large-5a946e0b05f43076edbebc79


There are many indicators that this bag is not authentic.


----------



## sunnysd11

indiaink said:


> There are many indicators that this bag is not authentic.




Thank you.


----------



## lisa406

*Hello i hope you can help me. Could you please authenticate this bag for me?*


----------



## septembersiren

lisa406 said:


> *Hello i hope you can help me. Could you please authenticate this bag for me?*



Authentic


----------



## HereToLearn

Could you please help me with this bag?  I'm looking for a cervo ...
*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Titanium Waxed Cervo Leather Large Loop Hobo Bag Brown
Listing number: 
381835638414
Seller name or ID: secondglanceresale
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...638414?hash=item58e72d768e:g:4I0AAOSwFNZWvkHv
Comments:  I am not familiar with the seller, nor the description "Titanium waxed".

Thank you!*


----------



## V0N1B2

HereToLearn said:


> Could you please help me with this bag?  I'm looking for a cervo ...
> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Titanium Waxed Cervo Leather Large Loop Hobo Bag Brown
> Listing number:
> 381835638414
> Seller name or ID: secondglanceresale
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...638414?hash=item58e72d768e:g:4I0AAOSwFNZWvkHv
> Comments:  I am not familiar with the seller, nor the description "Titanium waxed".
> 
> Thank you!*


1. The listing is missing a photo of the heatstamp.  Once we've seen that we can give a more accurate opinion, although at looks good to me from what I have seen so far.
2. The description is incorrect. The bag is neither Titanium nor Waxed Cervo Leather. This bag did come in Titanium for Spring 2011, but the bag in the listing is Espresso and is more likely from Fall 2011. The leather, is washed Cervo, much like you see on the current Cervo Loop bags.


----------



## HereToLearn

V0N1B2 said:


> 1. The listing is missing a photo of the heatstamp.  Once we've seen that we can give a more accurate opinion, although at looks good to me from what I have seen so far.
> 2. The description is incorrect. The bag is neither Titanium nor Waxed Cervo Leather. This bag did come in Titanium for Spring 2011, but the bag in the listing is Espresso and is more likely from Fall 2011. The leather, is washed Cervo, much like you see on the current Cervo Loop bags.



Thank you so much.  I will ask for the heat stamp picture.  I appreciate your help and expertise V0N 1B2.


----------



## sandrychinhan

Hi, I'm a very beginner for BV brand and wanna try my first BV wallet from online shop
	

		
			
		

		
	




























	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Need some help to authenticate this wallet, thanks a lot!


----------



## V0N1B2

sandrychinhan said:


> Hi, I'm a very beginner for BV brand and wanna try my first BV wallet from online shop.
> Need some help to authenticate this wallet, thanks a lot!


The heatstamp looks a little funky but I think it's just the angle of the photo.  
Ideally, I'd love to see a clearer one just to confirm, but otherwise the Bi-Fold Wallet in Washed Vintage Nappa leather looks authentic, IMO.  
It's two-tone - Nero and Ebano I believe. 
Please don't ask me what year it's from  because I don't know, but it isn't more than a few years old.


----------



## sandrychinhan

V0N1B2 said:


> The heatstamp looks a little funky but I think it's just the angle of the photo.
> Ideally, I'd love to see a clearer one just to confirm, but otherwise the Bi-Fold Wallet in Washed Vintage Nappa leather looks authentic, IMO.
> It's two-tone - Nero and Ebano I believe.
> Please don't ask me what year it's from  because I don't know, but it isn't more than a few years old.


Yes , that was my concern too! thanks a lot for ur help, I will back with the clearer stamp photo  thank you!


----------



## eggtartapproved

Hi there, can I please ask for some insight to authenticate this bag. I found this listing through a Facebook group so unfortunately I can’t provide a link or seller name, and these are the photos I was able to get. 

I’m told it’s circa 1960, has dustbag, removable strap, but no fabric tag on the inside. Any help/insight would be great, thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

eggtartapproved said:


> Hi there, can I please ask for some insight to authenticate this bag. I found this listing through a Facebook group so unfortunately I can’t provide a link or seller name, and these are the photos I was able to get.
> 
> I’m told it’s circa 1960, has dustbag, removable strap, but no fabric tag on the inside. Any help/insight would be great, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3989235
> View attachment 3989236
> View attachment 3989237
> View attachment 3989238


I don't authenticate vintage as it's outside of my comfort zone, but there are several very capable ladies here who do.
Having said that, they are going to want to see a clearer closeup of the metal Bottega Veneta plate.  If this bag has a zippered compartment, they will also ask you to provide a photo of the zipper pull, the lining, and maybe the imprint (if any) on the magnetic snap.
Hopefully your seller will be able to take those couple of pictures for you.


----------



## eggtartapproved

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't authenticate vintage as it's outside of my comfort zone, but there are several very capable ladies here who do.
> Having said that, they are going to want to see a clearer closeup of the metal Bottega Veneta plate.  If this bag has a zippered compartment, they will also ask you to provide a photo of the zipper pull, the lining, and maybe the imprint (if any) on the magnetic snap.
> Hopefully your seller will be able to take those couple of pictures for you.



Thanks for the feedback! I’ll ask and see if I can get that info/pictures. In the meantime, hopefully one of the lovely ladies can at least let me know if the style even exists. Many thanks again for your response!


----------



## indiaink

eggtartapproved said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I’ll ask and see if I can get that info/pictures. In the meantime, hopefully one of the lovely ladies can at least let me know if the style even exists. Many thanks again for your response!


Ask your seller to look for remnants of an authenticity label in the top side of the inside of the zippered pocket - usually on this era of bag that label ended up getting torn off or taken off because of the zipper.  This bag looks good, but like V0N wrote, a few more photos would be helpful to make sure.


----------



## eggtartapproved

indiaink said:


> Ask your seller to look for remnants of an authenticity label in the top side of the inside of the zippered pocket - usually on this era of bag that label ended up getting torn off or taken off because of the zipper.  This bag looks good, but like V0N wrote, a few more photos would be helpful to make sure.



Ty for your feedback. I inquired but they said that there is no label. Also, the strap removal is done by undoing the knot - is that common?


----------



## indiaink

eggtartapproved said:


> Ty for your feedback. I inquired but they said that there is no label. Also, the strap removal is done by undoing the knot - is that common?


I haven't come across that before. Was the seller not able to provide any other photos as requested by V0N?


----------



## eggtartapproved

indiaink said:


> I haven't come across that before. Was the seller not able to provide any other photos as requested by V0N?



She hasn’t gotten back to me yet


----------



## indiaink

eggtartapproved said:


> She hasn’t gotten back to me yet


There is a very similar vintage bag on eBay that has that knotted strap; it's older than the one you are looking at.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...781555?hash=item41dc78d8b3:g:JfMAAOSww85afjy5


----------



## eggtartapproved

indiaink said:


> There is a very similar vintage bag on eBay that has that knotted strap; it's older than the one you are looking at.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...781555?hash=item41dc78d8b3:g:JfMAAOSww85afjy5


Thank you so much for finding this! It makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## sandrychinhan

V0N1B2 said:


> The heatstamp looks a little funky but I think it's just the angle of the photo.
> Ideally, I'd love to see a clearer one just to confirm, but otherwise the Bi-Fold Wallet in Washed Vintage Nappa leather looks authentic, IMO.
> It's two-tone - Nero and Ebano I believe.
> Please don't ask me what year it's from  because I don't know, but it isn't more than a few years old.


Hi! here are some of the hotstamp photos, just want to make sure if it's real or fake, thanks a lot! (:


----------



## V0N1B2

sandrychinhan said:


> Hi! here are some of the hotstamp photos, just want to make sure if it's real or fake, thanks a lot! (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990509
> View attachment 3990510
> View attachment 3990511
> View attachment 3990512


Thanks for the extra pictures. The heat stamp looks fine - it’s authentic IMO


----------



## sandrychinhan

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the extra pictures. The heat stamp looks fine - it’s authentic IMO


yes! thank you so much!


----------



## whateve

*Listing number: *312082058169*
Seller name or ID:  *kimstreasures4ec2
* Working Link:  *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649*
Comments: *If you need more pictures, I'll have to wait until I get it.
Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> *Listing number: *312082058169
> *Seller name or ID:  *kimstreasures4ec2
> * Working Link:  *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Pebble-Leather-Purple-HOBO-Shoulder-BAG-NR/312082058169?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> *Comments: *If you need more pictures, I'll have to wait until I get it.
> Thank you!


Holy moly, $75???  Authentic. Would love to see a photo of the authenticity tag when you get it, so we can tell you the color... Wow, lucky you!!!


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Holy moly, $75???  Authentic. Would love to see a photo of the authenticity tag when you get it, so we can tell you the color... Wow, lucky you!!!


Oh, wow! You made my day! I was shaking when I hit buy it now. I swear it was only listed for a couple minutes before I got it! I told you I was going to get a BV. This is my first!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Oh, wow! You made my day! I was shaking when I hit buy it now. I swear it was only listed for a couple minutes before I got it! I told you I was going to get a BV. This is my first!


Great start!!


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> Oh, wow! You made my day! I was shaking when I hit buy it now. I swear it was only listed for a couple minutes before I got it! I told you I was going to get a BV. This is my first!


...and certainly won't be your last. Congratulations! In case you didn't know, this is a Cervo bag ... sellers who don't know what the leather is are fond of calling it 'pebbled'.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> ...and certainly won't be your last. Congratulations! In case you didn't know, this is a Cervo bag ... sellers who don't know what the leather is are fond of calling it 'pebbled'.


.... and those, who do know, develop addiction


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Great start!!


Thank you! I certainly understand bag addiction! 


indiaink said:


> ...and certainly won't be your last. Congratulations! In case you didn't know, this is a Cervo bag ... sellers who don't know what the leather is are fond of calling it 'pebbled'.


You may not realize it but you nudged me to look at pre-loved. So thank you for that! I didn't know it was Cervo, that makes it even better!


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> Thank you! I certainly understand bag addiction!
> 
> You may not realize it but you nudged me to look at pre-loved. So thank you for that! I didn't know it was Cervo, that makes it even better!


----------



## eggtartapproved

indiaink said:


> There is a very similar vintage bag on eBay that has that knotted strap; it's older than the one you are looking at.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...781555?hash=item41dc78d8b3:g:JfMAAOSww85afjy5



Just wanted to let you guys know that I picked up the bag just now and it’s gorgeous!!!! The interior is leather and so soft. It’s absolutely I’m better shape than I imagined from the pictures. Thx for taking the time!


----------



## anothercharm

Hello,

I have this bag on hold. Could you please help authenticate? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Large Ayers Tote (Vintage)
Seller name or ID: Private Seller


----------



## V0N1B2

pimpisa said:


> View attachment 3994847
> View attachment 3994848
> View attachment 3994849
> View attachment 3994850
> View attachment 3994851
> View attachment 3994852
> View attachment 3994853
> View attachment 3994854
> View attachment 3994855
> View attachment 3994856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have this bag on hold. Could you please help authenticate? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Large Ayers Tote (Vintage)
> Seller name or ID: Private Seller


I would love to know more about this bag. As in, is there a heatstamp anywhere? Where did it come from?
Regardless, it is NOT authentic, IMO.
There is no such thing as a "vintage" Ayers Tote.
People sure are getting creative


----------



## carterazo

Hello dear authenticator ladies!
Thank you again for authenticating my bag a while back.  Quick question: If I post a picture of the tag with the serial number, would you be able to tell me the name of the color of the bag and the year in which it was produced?  Or are those questions for a different thread?  TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

carterazo said:


> Hello dear authenticator ladies!
> Thank you again for authenticating my bag a while back.  Quick question: If I post a picture of the tag with the serial number, would you be able to tell me the name of the color of the bag and the year in which it was produced?  Or are those questions for a different thread?  TIA!


what type of number is it?
one line? then only a SA can read it in their system
it it's a mix of small bits of numbers and letters, then post it it ID this BV thread


----------



## carterazo

ksuromax said:


> what type of number is it?
> one line? then only a SA can read it in their system
> it it's a mix of small bits of numbers and letters, then post it it ID this BV thread


Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

carterazo said:


> Hello dear authenticator ladies!
> Thank you again for authenticating my bag a while back.  Quick question: If I post a picture of the tag with the serial number, would you be able to tell me the name of the color of the bag and the year in which it was produced?  Or are those questions for a different thread?  TIA!


If you’re only looking for an ID on bag name, colour, season etc. then please post in the “ID This BV” thread 
Please post all of the photos necessary to ID. Authenticity tags, heat stamp, photos of the bag etc.


----------



## carterazo

V0N1B2 said:


> If you’re only looking for an ID on bag name, colour, season etc. then please post in the “ID This BV” thread
> Please post all of the photos necessary to ID. Authenticity tags, heat stamp, photos of the bag etc.


Thanks, I will! [emoji255]


----------



## anothercharm

V0N1B2 said:


> I would love to know more about this bag. As in, is there a heatstamp anywhere? Where did it come from?
> Regardless, it is NOT authentic, IMO.
> There is no such thing as a "vintage" Ayers Tote.
> People sure are getting creative




Thanks a lot, VON182! I have asked for the heatstamps and already declined the deal. I do agree that those people are getting more creative now. Thanks again


----------



## indiaink

pimpisa said:


> Thanks a lot, VON182! I have asked for the heatstamps and already declined the deal. I do agree that those people are getting more creative now. Thanks again


@pimpisa - here is a real tote, for comparison - (not my auction): https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...fffe4911|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236


----------



## V0N1B2

pimpisa said:


> Thanks a lot, VON182! I have asked for the heatstamps and already declined the deal. I do agree that those people are getting more creative now. Thanks again


Hmpf. The stamping is so faint - they've got it in the right place though.
Not gonna lie, it's a good copy.


indiaink said:


> @pimpisa - here is a real tote, for comparison - (not my auction): https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Bottega-Veneta-Open-Tote-in-Atlantic-Blue-Color-BNWT/173206939685?_trkparms=pageci:a16891d9-2492-11e8-9de5-74dbd180116d|parentrq:1137a6b51620abc1f8a61aedfffe4911|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236


That's a different bag. 

This is a link to the same bag, different colour:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-Pink-Brown-Leather-M12581/122958169609?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

The bag OP asked about is this one, with the Ayers trim from Fall 2014:


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmpf. The stamping is so faint - they've got it in the right place though.
> Not gonna lie, it's a good copy.
> 
> That's a different bag.
> 
> This is a link to the same bag, different colour:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-Pink-Brown-Leather-M12581/122958169609?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> The bag OP asked about is this one, with the Ayers trim from Fall 2014:
> View attachment 3996335


I was just talking about generic BV totes, sorry.


----------



## V0N1B2

karyn balfour said:


> B02556070M


Hi
The Authenticate this Bottega Veneta thread is here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/

Please read page one to make sure you have ALL the necessary photos for an accurate authentication. Unfortunately, a tag is not enough.


----------



## anothercharm

indiaink said:


> @pimpisa - here is a real tote, for comparison - (not my auction): https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Brand-New-Bottega-Veneta-Open-Tote-in-Atlantic-Blue-Color-BNWT/173206939685?_trkparms=pageci:a16891d9-2492-11e8-9de5-74dbd180116d|parentrq:1137a6b51620abc1f8a61aedfffe4911|iid:1&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236



Thank you so much, indiaink the bag you posted is so pretty. I want one!


----------



## indiaink

pimpisa said:


> Thank you so much, indiaink the bag you posted is so pretty. I want one!


They do have nice clean lines; very nice tote! Glad I could help.


----------



## anothercharm

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmpf. The stamping is so faint - they've got it in the right place though.
> Not gonna lie, it's a good copy.
> 
> That's a different bag.
> 
> This is a link to the same bag, different colour:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-Pink-Brown-Leather-M12581/122958169609?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> The bag OP asked about is this one, with the Ayers trim from Fall 2014:
> View attachment 3996335



V0N1B2, I wouldn't expect the Ayers Tote had the copy version. This one is copied, used, and came with the vintage tag! Full package indeed. Thanks again for your help


----------



## samsees

hey all, what do you guys thing about this one? I have not purchased it yet but it seems like too good of a price..
https://goo.gl/EjvmM3


----------



## muchstuff

I know I don't have the tag, I've asked for it, but any opinions? TIA!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I know I don't have the tag, I've asked for it, but any opinions? TIA!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Campana-Intrecciato-Woven-Hobo-Bag-Large-Black/282880688662?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


Not authentic.


----------



## indiaink

samsees said:


> hey all, what do you guys thing about this one? I have not purchased it yet but it seems like too good of a price..
> https://goo.gl/EjvmM3


Authentic. BV does not hold its value well; this price seems good to me.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


Thank you! Saved me a lot of bother, she's local and I was going to check it out but that inside tag... (13 watchers on eBay ).


----------



## muchstuff

One more question please, the seller says the bag is vintage and pre-dates the interior white tag (not looking at it now but it poses a question)...when did the white interior tags begin?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> One more question please, the seller says the bag is vintage and pre-dates the interior white tag (not looking at it now but it poses a question)...when did the white interior tags begin?


This is where the encylopedic mind of V0N would be nice - there’s always been some sort of tag in the zippered pocket of a BV, as far as I’m aware - the most recent is the one line tag, then previously the two line tag, then prior to take was a multi-color type tag, and before that I think it was just a metal plate instead of a heat stamp. One thing for sure: That sewn-in leather patch on that bag is a give-away to its inauthentic state.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> This is where the encylopedic mind of V0N would be nice - there’s always been some sort of tag in the zippered pocket of a BV, as far as I’m aware - the most recent is the one line tag, then previously the two line tag, then prior to take was a multi-color type tag, and before that I think it was just a metal plate instead of a heat stamp. One thing for sure: That sewn-in leather patch on that bag is a give-away to its inauthentic state.


Thank you indiaink, I will always bow to the knowledge here on the AT thread!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> One more question please, the seller says the bag is vintage and pre-dates the interior white tag (not looking at it now but it poses a question)...when did the white interior tags begin?


The interior authenticity tags in various iterations date back to the early to mid 90s at least.
The first ones were multicoloured, then brown and white, the alphanumeric sequence, the ones stating style numbers and colours, and now the most recent ones.
The bag in that listing has so many things wrong with it, I don't know where to begin. The plastic zipper (which yes, BV has used on some bags), the cheap lining, the magnet, the sewn on patch, the zipper pull (if seller is sticking with her story of a vintage bag)...


----------



## chanel4evernever

*Hi! Can I get your help authenticating this bucket bag? Thanks!! 

Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Bucket Bag Sapphire
Listing number: 236782
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-bucket-bag-sapphire-236782*


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> The interior authenticity tags in various iterations date back to the early to mid 90s at least.
> The first ones were multicoloured, then brown and white, the alphanumeric sequence, the ones stating style numbers and colours, and now the most recent ones.
> The bag in that listing has so many things wrong with it, I don't know where to begin. The plastic zipper (which yes, BV has used on some bags), the cheap lining, the magnet, the sewn on patch, the zipper pull (if seller is sticking with her story of a vintage bag)...


Wow, embarrassed that I posted it, I was hoping it was just some old beater because I liked the style ...Seller says she took the bag to a high-end retailer and was told it was authentic vintage so perhaps she's not trying to rip anyone off. I'll let her know the details you've mentioned V0N, thanks!


----------



## indiaink

chanel4evernever said:


> *Hi! Can I get your help authenticating this bucket bag? Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Bucket Bag Sapphire
> Listing number: 236782
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-bucket-bag-sapphire-236782*


Authentic.


----------



## samsees

indiaink said:


> Authentic. BV does not hold its value well; this price seems good to me.


hey, if you don't mind me asking, what clued you into it being authentic? Also, do you think those interior stains can be buffed out?
Thanks!


----------



## chanel4evernever

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## indiaink

samsees said:


> hey, if you don't mind me asking, what clued you into it being authentic? Also, do you think those interior stains can be buffed out?
> Thanks!


Many things that we ask for in the first post of this thread.

The stains appear to be oil-based and as such would penetrate the leather far enough that ‘buffing (them) out” would damage the leather.


----------



## muchstuff

A follow up to the fake I posted. The seller was very appreciative and I've now introduced her to tPF [emoji1360]. Thanks again ladies!


----------



## minimom

Please authenticate
Large Chene Campana
Seller.  Byebyekittykitty
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...943814?hash=item3f95218dc6:g:EdAAAOSwYNxaZRvP


----------



## septembersiren

minimom said:


> Please authenticate
> Large Chene Campana
> Seller.  Byebyekittykitty
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...943814?hash=item3f95218dc6:g:EdAAAOSwYNxaZRvP



Authentic


----------



## minimom

Thanks!


----------



## loveyourcoffee

Hi guys,
Yesterday someone saw my BV hobo and said it's fake, because of the zipper (knotted leather vs. one piece leather), and my inner lining inside the zip pocket is not suede like the rest of the inner lining of the bag.

Could you please see my bag and tell me whether she's right or not?  TIA


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there! 

Could someone please help me authenticate this black Intrecciato wallet?

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

loveyourcoffee said:


> Hi guys,
> Yesterday someone saw my BV hobo and said it's fake, because of the zipper (knotted leather vs. one piece leather), and my inner lining inside the zip pocket is not suede like the rest of the inner lining of the bag.
> 
> Could you please see my bag and tell me whether she's right or not?  TIA


Your Large Veneta in Cinnamon from Spring/Summer 2008 looks authentic from what I can see. If i was being super accurate I would want to see the heatstamp and underside of the zipper etc. but from the photos provided, everything looks okay to me.
Whomever saw your bag and said it was fake obviously has not seen, nor knows nothing about the various nuances and changes of BV over the years. Just the Veneta style has had lots of small changes over the years. The colour of the lining, how the pocket is lined, zipper pulls, the handle, interior heatstamp...
Sometimes people just, well... they just suck.


----------



## V0N1B2

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there!
> Could someone please help me authenticate this black Intrecciato wallet?
> Thank you!


I'm not able to authenticate this, sorry.  I have never seen a vintage wallet with this authenticity tag before.  That doesn't mean it's fake or doesn't exist, it's just not my area of expertise.
Someone else who knows the older pieces can have a look and let you know.


----------



## whateve

I have doubts about this one:
*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER LARGE HOBO
Listing number: 173238633034
Seller name or ID: loveluna11
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...633034?hash=item2855d3c24a:g:-vUAAOSwTmtauXy5*


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> I have doubts about this one:
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO LEATHER LARGE HOBO
> Listing number: 173238633034
> Seller name or ID: loveluna11
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...633034?hash=item2855d3c24a:g:-vUAAOSwTmtauXy5*


Eeew, no. This isn't authentic.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Eeew, no. This isn't authentic.


thanks! That's what I thought.


----------



## septembersiren

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate this black Intrecciato wallet?
> 
> Thank you!



IMO this is authentic 
Before Tomas Maier 
I would say late 90’s 
It is in good condition for being so old


----------



## bv fan

Hi All, 

Can someone kindly help me to authenticate this BV wallet? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Mousse

Please post photos of the heat stamp and the front and back of the tag.


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hi! Could get help authenticating this bag? Thanks!

*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Seamless Tote Burnt Red
Listing number:  223577
Seller name or ID:  FashionPhile
Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-seamless-tote-burnt-red-223577*


----------



## chanel4evernever

Could I please get help authenticating this too? This one will be a gift. Thank you so much! 

*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Seamless Tote Burnt Red
Listing number: 239238
Seller name or ID:  FashionPhile
Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-seamless-tote-rust-239238*


----------



## V0N1B2

chanel4evernever said:


> Hi! Could get help authenticating this bag? Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Seamless Tote Burnt Red
> Listing number:  223577
> Seller name or ID:  FashionPhile
> Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-seamless-tote-burnt-red-223577*


The Large Cesta in what is probably Brique from Fall 2013 is authentic, IMO.
Could be Burnt Red from Spring 2015, I guess, but it's hard to say - you'd have to ask your SA to check the colour for you.


chanel4evernever said:


> Could I please get help authenticating this too? This one will be a gift. Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Seamless Tote Burnt Red
> Listing number: 239238
> Seller name or ID:  FashionPhile
> Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-seamless-tote-rust-239238*


The Large Cesta in Rust from Fall 2011 is authentic, IMO.
Which one did you buy? Fashionphile only had one listed for sale recently if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## muchstuff

Looking for the formal OK please, thanks @missbellamama for being the enabler you are ...

https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-campana-nero-black-239756


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Looking for the formal OK please, thanks @missbellamama for being the enabler you are ...
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-campana-nero-black-239756


The Nero Large Campana is authentic, IMO 

**please buy it and save me $1300 so I can use it towards my NYC hotel cost


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Large Campana is authentic, IMO
> 
> **please buy it and save me $1300 so I can use it towards my NYC hotel cost


PM'd you.


----------



## muchstuff

Done V0N but there's no reason why you can't take her for a spin for awhile, it's not like we live that far apart...


----------



## lcscjzc

*Would really appreciate if someone could helpful me authenticate this BV clutch

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brown Clutch
Listing number: 292436082452
Seller name or ID: frankie-four-fingers
Working Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Brown-Clutch/292436082452*


----------



## V0N1B2

lcscjzc said:


> *Would really appreciate if someone could helpful me authenticate this BV clutch
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Brown Clutch
> Listing number: 292436082452
> Seller name or ID: frankie-four-fingers
> Working Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Brown-Clutch/292436082452*


This Knot is not authentic, IMO. Sorry.


----------



## chanel4evernever

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Cesta in what is probably Brique from Fall 2013 is authentic, IMO.
> Could be Burnt Red from Spring 2015, I guess, but it's hard to say - you'd have to ask your SA to check the colour for you.
> 
> The Large Cesta in Rust from Fall 2011 is authentic, IMO.
> Which one did you buy? Fashionphile only had one listed for sale recently if I'm not mistaken.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## lcscjzc

V0N1B2 said:


> This Knot is not authentic, IMO. Sorry.


 Thanks V0N1B2! I had my doubts as well, luckily didn’t buy.


----------



## lcscjzc

Would really appreciate if someone can authenticate this bag

*Item Name: 
NWT Brand new Authentic Bottega Veneta Roma Pink Pale with shoulder strap SALE!
Listing number: 173232162843
Seller name or ID: jewel-by-honniez
Working Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Brand...rcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true*


----------



## septembersiren

lcscjzc said:


> Would really appreciate if someone can authenticate this bag
> 
> *Item Name:
> NWT Brand new Authentic Bottega Veneta Roma Pink Pale with shoulder strap SALE!
> Listing number: 173232162843
> Seller name or ID: jewel-by-honniez
> Working Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Brand...rcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true*



I need to see a picture of the heat stamp


----------



## indiaink

lcscjzc said:


> Would really appreciate if someone can authenticate this bag
> 
> *Item Name:
> NWT Brand new Authentic Bottega Veneta Roma Pink Pale with shoulder strap SALE!
> Listing number: 173232162843
> Seller name or ID: jewel-by-honniez
> Working Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Brand-new-Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Roma-Pink-Pale-with-shoulder-strap-SALE-/173232162843?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=d8f3ace0416f4408a873da5db954b10d&bu=43869353324&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F173232162843&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true*


The 12 photos provided include all we need to authenticate, including the heat stamp. This is authentic.


----------



## lcscjzc

indiaink said:


> The 12 photos provided include all we need to authenticate, including the heat stamp. This is authentic.


Thanks!!! Really appreciate your help.


----------



## DerekY

*Would reallyappreciate if someone could helpful me authenticate this BV zip around wallet

Item Name: Bottega Veneta zip around wallet *
*
Thanks *


----------



## V0N1B2

DerekY said:


> *Would reallyappreciate if someone could helpful me authenticate this BV zip around wallet
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta zip around wallet
> 
> Thanks *


The Zip Around Wallet looks authentic, IMO


----------



## DerekY

Th


V0N1B2 said:


> The Zip Around Wallet looks authentic, IMO



Thanks for your help, but is any spot still concerned (the word "looks")?


----------



## V0N1B2

DerekY said:


> Thanks for your help, but is any spot still concerned (the word "looks")?


Well @DerekY, the reason I often phrase things that way is because to me - meaning in my opinion - the wallet (or item in question) has all of the markings of an authentic Bottega Veneta product.  Ideally, I would like to see the underside of both zippers, although I know they are difficult to photograph. For me, personally, I never like to give an AUTHENTIC! answer to any item sporting the newer style authenticity tags. It used to be that you could look at an item and see that the style number, type of leather, colour and the year/season produced all matched perfectly with the item in question. Now, it's more difficult as I cannot read the authenticity tag - it means nothing to me.  It doesn't tell me what year it was produced, what colour it is, what style it is... The truth is, that authenticity tag could belong to anything and could have been attached by anyone. 
I hope I didn't just freak you out, it wasn't my intention, but unfortunately it's become more difficult for me at least, to give a 100% thumbs up on anything with the newer style auth tags. I can give you a 99.463% stamp of approval 
What I can say is that your wallet is exactly what I would expect of an authentic BV product. The authenticity tag, heatstamp, interior and exterior zipper pulls, colour of the hardware (zipper) the "weave" and quality of the leather are all consistent with an authentic product.

Something that helps us give better opinions is the format outlined on page one of this thread.
Some of the reasons we, or should say I, like the format is:
1. I like to know where something came from. Did a friend gift you a $3000 brand new bag?
2. If there is a link to the sale through eBay or an online reseller, I can usually be assured that someone like Fashionphile, Yoogi's Closet, BVbags, dreamdesignerbags etc. is selling an authentic product and will stand behind that product. I understand that not everyone wants to divulge a real steal or keep an auction to themself - and that's cool, I get that - sometimes you don't want people scooping up your "find".
3. I have a pretty good memory (and I'm being humble, not gonna lie) so sometimes I will remember that a certain item was asked about before, or that a particular seller sold four of that exact same item three months ago. Or, that I have seen that background in someone else's listing. Are the photos stolen from somewhere? Are they all stock photos and then a random picture of an authenticity tag?
4. Having a link sometimes allows me to see what the particular item is selling for or sold for. A brand new, unused, current season bag selling for cheap cheap cheap usually spells scam scam scam in my opinion. Especially from a low feedback seller.
There are other reasons, I'm sure, but those are my key four.

Anyway, enjoy your wallet, and I hope you will love it for years to come.
Oh, and welcome to the BV forum


----------



## HMM88

Hey! Could I pls get some help with this? Thank you sooo much!

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo
Listing number: 302690530182 (I think)
Seller name or ID: dottycalm
Working Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Medium-Hobo-shoulder-bag-/302690530182
Comments: thanks!*


----------



## indiaink

HMM88 said:


> Hey! Could I pls get some help with this? Thank you sooo much!
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo
> Listing number: 302690530182 (I think)
> Seller name or ID: dottycalm
> Working Link: https://m.ebay.ca/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Medium-Hobo-shoulder-bag-/302690530182
> Comments: thanks!*


Please ask the seller if she can provide a photo of the front and back of the white authenticity tag she’ll find in the zippered pocket. Thank you


----------



## HMM88

indiaink said:


> Please ask the seller if she can provide a photo of the front and back of the white authenticity tag she’ll find in the zippered pocket. Thank you



Will do thank you!


----------



## HMM88

HMM88 said:


> Will do thank you!



Here are pics of the front and back of the tag


----------



## irissix

Item Name: Bottega Veneta blue profondo intrecciato convertible tote bag
Listing number: 202272095964
Seller name or ID: refrockvancouver
Working Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202272095964

I’ve been looking for a convertible tote for a while but haven’t really found a colour I wanted. This is beautiful (if authentic!) and assuming the wear on the sides could be repaired. Though being unfamiliar with this specific style, not sure how much of the wear is really wear and not intended.


----------



## indiaink

irissix said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta blue profondo intrecciato convertible tote bag
> Listing number: 202272095964
> Seller name or ID: refrockvancouver
> Working Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202272095964
> 
> I’ve been looking for a convertible tote for a while but haven’t really found a colour I wanted. This is beautiful (if authentic!) and assuming the wear on the sides could be repaired. Though being unfamiliar with this specific style, not sure how much of the wear is really wear and not intended.


Beautifully authentic! This is a nice piece! I really don't see any wear; the fringe treatment is gorgeous.


----------



## indiaink

HMM88 said:


> Here are pics of the front and back of the tag


Authentic! Lovely piece!


----------



## HMM88

indiaink said:


> Authentic! Lovely piece!


Thank you sooo very much for your help!


----------



## kerstinmaria

septembersiren said:


> IMO this is authentic
> Before Tomas Maier
> I would say late 90’s
> It is in good condition for being so old


Thank you!


----------



## mahleene

please check if the bag is authentic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










thank you.


----------



## mahleene

mahleene said:


> please check if the bag is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027156
> View attachment 4027157
> View attachment 4027158
> View attachment 4027159
> View attachment 4027160
> View attachment 4027162
> View attachment 4027163
> View attachment 4027164
> 
> thank you.



additional pic.


----------



## indiaink

mahleene said:


> additional pic.
> 
> View attachment 4027167


Authentic.


----------



## mahleene

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



thank you so much. that was quick.


----------



## mahleene

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



thank you so much. that was quick. appreciate it.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Happy Saturday. Hoping I can get this authenticated. 

Name: double compartment tote

Item number: 
173255884963

Seller: downsizemycloset 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173255884963


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Happy Saturday. Hoping I can get this authenticated.
> 
> Name: double compartment tote
> 
> Item number:
> 173255884963
> 
> Seller: downsizemycloset
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173255884963



Just realized she doesn’t have pic of serial number. I will request it.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

How about this one?

Name: large tote

Item number: 183144059125

Seller: onlybonafide 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183144059125


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Buckeyemommy said:


> Happy Saturday. Hoping I can get this authenticated.
> 
> Name: double compartment tote
> 
> Item number:
> 173255884963
> 
> Seller: downsizemycloset
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173255884963



Here is sellers response. Is this a new “rule”. I’ve not heard this before.


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> Happy Saturday. Hoping I can get this authenticated.
> 
> Name: double compartment tote
> 
> Item number:
> 173255884963
> 
> Seller: downsizemycloset
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/173255884963


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

Buckeyemommy said:


> How about this one?
> 
> Name: large tote
> 
> Item number: 183144059125
> 
> Seller: onlybonafide
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183144059125


Authentic.


----------



## whateve

Buckeyemommy said:


> Here is sellers response. Is this a new “rule”. I’ve not heard this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028774
> View attachment 4028775


I'm pretty sure that is BS. I haven't heard of any such rule and I sell on ebay. Generally the full number is necessary for authentication for most brands.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



TY!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



TY!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

whateve said:


> I'm pretty sure that is BS. I haven't heard of any such rule and I sell on ebay. Generally the full number is necessary for authentication for most brands.



I sell occasionally too (even recently) and have not heard this.


----------



## sandrychinhan

Hi, I wanna purchase my 2nd BV product and it's a preloved man clutch. Please authenticate this because the seller is only provide 2 photos and not the serial tag, here are the photos: thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

sandrychinhan said:


> Hi, I wanna purchase my 2nd BV product and it's a preloved man clutch. Please authenticate this because the seller is only provide 2 photos and not the serial tag, here are the photos: thank you
> View attachment 4029225
> View attachment 4029226


How on earth can we possibly authenticate with two exterior pictures?
Please read the first post in this thread and repost with the relevant photos and in the correct format as outlined in the first post.
I can tell you however, that the dustbag it's sitting on is most certainly fake.


----------



## Iamminda

Hello

I am new to BV and this AT thread.  I am hoping I can get some help authenticating my first BV bag.  I bought it already and it will arrive in a few days.  If I am missing any pictures, please let me know and I will add them when I receive the bag. Thank you for your help.

Item name:  Intrecciato Medium Campana Nero
Item #: 244034
Seller:  Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-nero-black-244034


----------



## indiaink

Iamminda said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to BV and this AT thread.  I am hoping I can get some help authenticating my first BV bag.  I bought it already and it will arrive in a few days.  If I am missing any pictures, please let me know and I will add them when I receive the bag. Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item name:  Intrecciato Medium Campana Nero
> Item #: 244034
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-nero-black-244034


Authentic. This is Nero with Gunmetal hardware. Great purchase!


----------



## Iamminda

indiaink said:


> Authentic. This is Nero with Gunmetal hardware. Great purchase!



Thank you for your help.  I am relieved to hear that (since I should have posted it here first before buying but I was so taken with muchstuff’s gorgeous new bag, lol).  Thanks again.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> Thank you for your help.  I am relieved to hear that (since I should have posted it here first before buying but I was so taken with muchstuff’s gorgeous new bag, lol).  Thanks again.


Congrats @Iamminda!


----------



## stepz

hi! please authenticate this. thank you.

Item name: bottega mens bag
Item no. : 222904263125
seller: current.styles
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEG...rentrq:bd08d3df1620a8840f19c451fff9db8e|iid:1


----------



## princesspig

Please help me authenticate this tornabuoni - I really like the unusual pattern!

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Grape Tornabuoni Woven Goatskin Leather Hobo Bag
Listing number: 222826971568
Seller name or ID: lamyvintage
Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...-Woven-Goatskin-Leather-Hobo-Bag/222826971568

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## indiaink

princesspig said:


> Please help me authenticate this tornabuoni - I really like the unusual pattern!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Grape Tornabuoni Woven Goatskin Leather Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 222826971568
> Seller name or ID: lamyvintage
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...-Woven-Goatskin-Leather-Hobo-Bag/222826971568
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

stepz said:


> hi! please authenticate this. thank you.
> 
> Item name: bottega mens bag
> Item no. : 222904263125
> seller: current.styles
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA-VENETA-MENS-CURRENT-BLACK-INTRECCIATO-LEATHER-MESSENGER-BAG/222904263125?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=51377&meid=38d76fab11f4489cb60760e29fd56de1&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=222904263125&itm=222904263125&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:3c5e77a7-3eca-11e8-8339-74dbd1802fcf|parentrq:bd08d3df1620a8840f19c451fff9db8e|iid:1


I don’t see any red flags with the Nero Intrecciato Messenger Bag in the listing but I would really like to see a photo of the heatstamp before giving a definitive opinion. Actually, I’d like to see a photo of the underside of the zipper if I’m to be really fussy. The first four pics are stock photos from the website so it would be nice to have one or two more pictures of the actual bag for sale (besides the authenticity tag pics)


----------



## whateve

Can you help with this bag?
Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Black, Leather, Shoulder Bag, Zip Pocket -- Excellent!
Listing number: 183169745083
Seller name or ID: blueridgehumanesociety
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...3?cta=placebid&maxbid=237.51&autorefresh=true


----------



## kmdsyd

Hello,
I would love an opinion on the authenticity of the following bag:
Item name: Authentic RARE Bottega Veneta Sparkle/Metallic Nappa Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 323218275915
Seller name: shopaholic662
Working link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

I asked for photos of the authentication tag, however the response was that it had "rubbed off", which seemed unusual.  Many thanks for any help you can provide. (Hopefully I've managed to post this correctly!)


----------



## V0N1B2

kmdsyd said:


> Hello,
> I would love an opinion on the authenticity of the following bag:
> Item name: Authentic RARE Bottega Veneta Sparkle/Metallic Nappa Leather Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 323218275915
> Seller name: shopaholic662
> Working link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-RARE-Bottega-Veneta-Sparkle-Mettalic-Nappa-Leather-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag/323218275915?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> I asked for photos of the authentication tag, however the response was that it had "rubbed off", which seemed unusual.  Many thanks for any help you can provide. (Hopefully I've managed to post this correctly!)


It's so funny you ask about this bag because I just saw it a few hours ago when it came thru my eBay feed
It is not authentic, IMO.


----------



## kmdsyd

V0N1B2 said:


> It's so funny you ask about this bag because I just saw it a few hours ago when it came thru my eBay feed
> It is not authentic, IMO.


Thank you so much!  That was my gut feeling also!


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Can you help with this bag?
> Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Black, Leather, Shoulder Bag, Zip Pocket -- Excellent!
> Listing number: 183169745083
> Seller name or ID: blueridgehumanesociety
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...3?cta=placebid&maxbid=237.51&autorefresh=true


@indiaink 
The quality doesn't seem as good as my other BV. It is extremely lightweight. The entire bag weighs 13 ounces. There are no stops on the inside zipper, which is nylon rather than metal. There are no markings on the snap. There are no labels other than the metal plate, no serial number, no place of manufacture, etc. The lining is vinyl, inside the pocket is nylon.


----------



## dolali

Not sure if there is a way to authenticate these items, but I thought I will post just in case someone can help me! Thank you so much ladies for your time and expertise! . 
Item Name: AUTHENTIC NEW Bottega Veneta PURPLE Intrecciato Neck Strap Key Chain Leather 
number: 232638830797
Seller name or ID: g35lin 
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2326388307...526.m4383.l4068.c10&nrd=true&autorefresh=true
Comments: Seller has several keychains, I think all are "new without tags".


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Not sure if there is a way to authenticate these items, but I thought I will post just in case someone can help me! Thank you so much ladies for your time and expertise! .
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC NEW Bottega Veneta PURPLE Intrecciato Neck Strap Key Chain Leather
> number: 232638830797
> Seller name or ID: g35lin
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2326388307...526.m4383.l4068.c10&nrd=true&autorefresh=true
> Comments: Seller has several keychains, I think all are "new without tags".


I think things like this are really hard to authenticate. I was a bit thrown at first by the colours, since I haven't really seen many lanyards in a multi-colour scheme except the ayers ones (It almost looks like the old orchid tie-dye aquilone colour scheme). However, I haven't seen every lanyard ever made.  I was unsure about the "writing" on the metal but after zooming in, I see it's the little price/ID sticker that you'd find on the back of the jewellery pieces. I guess they put those on the smaller leather goods as well (I don't have any).
Although I can't speak for the authenticity of this particular item, I can tell you that the rest of this seller's Bottega items that I quickly looked at (wallets and shoes, anyway) appear to be authentic, if it's any consolation.
Maybe someone better versed in these smaller leather goods can help.


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> @indiaink
> The quality doesn't seem as good as my other BV. It is extremely lightweight. The entire bag weighs 13 ounces. There are no stops on the inside zipper, which is nylon rather than metal. There are no markings on the snap. There are no labels other than the metal plate, no serial number, no place of manufacture, etc. The lining is vinyl, inside the pocket is nylon.


Also paging @Miss_FancyBags


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> I think things like this are really hard to authenticate. I was a bit thrown at first by the colours, since I haven't really seen many lanyards in a multi-colour scheme except the ayers ones (It almost looks like the old orchid tie-dye aquilone colour scheme). However, I haven't seen every lanyard ever made.  I was unsure about the "writing" on the metal but after zooming in, I see it's the little price/ID sticker that you'd find on the back of the jewellery pieces. I guess they put those on the smaller leather goods as well (I don't have any).
> Although I can't speak for the authenticity of this particular item, I can tell you that the rest of this seller's Bottega items that I quickly looked at (wallets and shoes, anyway) appear to be authentic, if it's any consolation.
> Maybe someone better versed in these smaller leather goods can help.



Thank you so much VON for looking at it and taking the time to answer!  The color combo will go well with the few BV bags I have, but I dont want to risk buying something not authentic. I’ll wait to see if someone else chimes in.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> @indiaink
> The quality doesn't seem as good as my other BV. It is extremely lightweight. The entire bag weighs 13 ounces. There are no stops on the inside zipper, which is nylon rather than metal. There are no markings on the snap. There are no labels other than the metal plate, no serial number, no place of manufacture, etc. The lining is vinyl, inside the pocket is nylon.





V0N1B2 said:


> Also paging @Miss_FancyBags



Thanks for catching my eye, whateve - I would say this is not authentic. Don't know how I missed it!


----------



## indiaink

dolali said:


> Not sure if there is a way to authenticate these items, but I thought I will post just in case someone can help me! Thank you so much ladies for your time and expertise! .
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC NEW Bottega Veneta PURPLE Intrecciato Neck Strap Key Chain Leather
> number: 232638830797
> Seller name or ID: g35lin
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2326388307...526.m4383.l4068.c10&nrd=true&autorefresh=true
> Comments: Seller has several keychains, I think all are "new without tags".


I would ask for a photo of the end of the metal piece - that should show the "Bottega Veneta" logo, one word above the other, centered. If there's no stamped logo, this is not authentic.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Thanks for catching my eye, whateve - I would say this is not authentic. Don't know how I missed it!


Thank you! That's what I suspected. I'll open a return now.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> I would ask for a photo of the end of the metal piece - that should show the "Bottega Veneta" logo, one word above the other, centered. If there's no stamped logo, this is not authentic.



Thank you indiaink! I will ask her right now!


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> I would ask for a photo of the end of the metal piece - that should show the "Bottega Veneta" logo, one word above the other, centered. If there's no stamped logo, this is not authentic.



Here is the picture seller sent me. I can see the logo the way you described it Thank you!


----------



## Janobak

This place in confusing...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Janobak

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32232883

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## indiaink

Janobak said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32232883
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





Janobak said:


> This place in confusing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Your bag is authentic. You did very well reposting the link to your original request, so it's not too confusing, yes?


----------



## Janobak

indiaink said:


> Your bag is authentic. You did very well reposting the link to your original request, so it's not too confusing, yes?


Figured it out eventually... it's not a used friendly app that's for sure.

Thanks for letting me know.

Hey... why does this bag not have a number tag thing? Someone asked me about that.

And around what year do you think thing was made and how much do you think it's worth?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brittnienb

Hello. I’m new to purse blog. I purchased this Bottega Veneta bag and I can’t figure out if it is vintage and/ or real. I have tried internet searches to locate similar bags but have come up fruitless. I noticed some of the python scales are rough, but all are intact.  I would love some input on the age and authenticity, also it’s estimated value. I hope I didn’t pay to much, although I think it’s a beautiful bag either way.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aschu

Would really appreciate an authentication on this.  Listing said it was from the 1980-1990's so no white authenticity tag


----------



## V0N1B2

Brittnienb said:


> Hello. I’m new to purse blog. I purchased this Bottega Veneta bag and I can’t figure out if it is vintage and/ or real. I have tried internet searches to locate similar bags but have come up fruitless. I noticed some of the python scales are rough, but all are intact.  I would love some input on the age and authenticity, also it’s estimated value. I hope I didn’t pay to much, although I think it’s a beautiful bag either way.  Thanks in advance!





Aschu said:


> Would really appreciate an authentication on this.  Listing said it was from the 1980-1990's so no white authenticity tag


Hi ladies.  I'm sorry, but I don't do vintage bags as they're outside my comfort zone, but I will say both of them look okay to me.  I don't see any red flags or anything concerning, but hopefully someone more familiar with the older vintage-era bags will be able to give you a more definite opinion.


----------



## Brittnienb

V0N1B2 said:


> Hi ladies.  I'm sorry, but I don't do vintage bags as they're outside my comfort zone, but I will say both of them look okay to me.  I don't see any red flags or anything concerning, but hopefully someone more familiar with the older vintage-era bags will be able to give you a more definite opinion.


Thanks for getting back to me and thanks for the input.


----------



## septembersiren

Aschu said:


> Would really appreciate an authentication on this.  Listing said it was from the 1980-1990's so no white authenticity tag



This looks authentic to me


----------



## 4n98

4n98 said:


> hello， please help me to authentic them：
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123093417505
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/123093423490
> 
> ebay seller：tricotbest
> item#：123093417505
> and 123093423490
> 
> 
> thanks






从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 PurseForum


----------



## Aschu

septembersiren said:


> This looks authentic to me


Thank you.  I was concerned because there was no white tag.


----------



## septembersiren

Aschu said:


> Thank you.  I was concerned because there was no white tag.



It’s an old bag 
Someone could have ripped the tag out
I don’t see anything that would put up red flags


----------



## luv4luxpurses

*Hello! Please help me authenticate this wallet. TIA 
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hot Pink Wallet
Seller name or ID: cindiseo in Poshmark
Comments: I’m not familiar with BV and I’m interested in purchasing this wallet. Reading previous posts about the heat stamp, this one seems to be fading. But I’m not sure. ‍♀️ It’s in Poshmark and I don’t know how to copy the link of the pictures. So i just did a screenshot. 





*


----------



## indiaink

luv4luxpurses said:


> *Hello! Please help me authenticate this wallet. TIA
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hot Pink Wallet
> Seller name or ID: cindiseo in Poshmark
> Comments: I’m not familiar with BV and I’m interested in purchasing this wallet. Reading previous posts about the heat stamp, this one seems to be fading. But I’m not sure. ‍♀️ It’s in Poshmark and I don’t know how to copy the link of the pictures. So i just did a screenshot.
> 
> View attachment 4053628
> View attachment 4053631
> View attachment 4053630
> View attachment 4053629
> *


Authentic. Heat stamp is clear and looks good.


----------



## luv4luxpurses

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Heat stamp is clear and looks good.


Fantastic! Thank you so much @indiaink


----------



## princesspig

Hi, I'm looking at this accordion (I think) bag - with 40 minutes left. To my untrained eyes, it looks okay, but I'd really appreciate your help, please.

*Item Name: *bottega veneta bag
*Listing number: *112961313069
*Seller name or ID: barbarahef*
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bottega-veneta-bag/112961313069
*Comments:*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

princesspig said:


> Hi, I'm looking at this accordion (I think) bag - with 40 minutes left. To my untrained eyes, it looks okay, but I'd really appreciate your help, please.
> 
> *Item Name: *bottega veneta bag
> *Listing number: *112961313069
> *Seller name or ID: barbarahef
> Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/bottega-veneta-bag/112961313069
> *Comments:*
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Sorry we're late - this is authentic!


----------



## princesspig

indiaink said:


> Sorry we're late - this is authentic!



Thank you!
I ended up not bidding as I'm not sure it's the right bag for me. I think I was tempted by it being a potential bargain.

Thanks again, I really appreciate your help


----------



## qrin

*Item Name: *Nappa Intrecciato Nodini Bag Ebano
*Listing number: *Item # 248045
*Seller name or ID: *Fashionphile
*Working Link: *https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-nodini-bag-ebano-248045
*Comments: *I really the pillow bag but am quite unfamiliar with BV as a brand. I stumbled upon this listing on Fashionphile when I was browsing and was wondering if this is authentic? It is listed to be in new condition and I like how subtle the color is. Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

qrin said:


> *Item Name: *Nappa Intrecciato Nodini Bag Ebano
> *Listing number: *Item # 248045
> *Seller name or ID: *Fashionphile
> *Working Link: *https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-nodini-bag-ebano-248045
> *Comments: *I really the pillow bag but am quite unfamiliar with BV as a brand. I stumbled upon this listing on Fashionphile when I was browsing and was wondering if this is authentic? It is listed to be in new condition and I like how subtle the color is. Thank you!!


The Nodini bag is authentic, IMO. 
I think the colour may be Espresso and not Ebano but it’s really hard to say. Bottega Veneta would be able to check for you.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nodini bag is authentic, IMO.
> I think the colour may be Espresso and not Ebano but it’s really hard to say. Bottega Veneta would be able to check for you.


 2nd this - this isn't Ebano, for sure.


----------



## Ajin143$

*Item Name: bottega veneta 114076 intrecciati
Seller name or ID: na
Working Link to pictures: na
Comments: Hi, A colleague is selling me her bottega veneta and i want to know if it is authentic. Can you please hel*


----------



## septembersiren

Ajin143$ said:


> *Item Name: bottega veneta 114076 intrecciati
> Seller name or ID: na
> Working Link to pictures: na
> Comments: Hi, A colleague is selling me her bottega veneta and i want to know if it is authentic. Can you please hel*



I think this is a no


----------



## V0N1B2

Ajin143$ said:


> *Item Name: bottega veneta 114076 intrecciati
> Seller name or ID: na
> Working Link to pictures: na
> Comments: Hi, A colleague is selling me her bottega veneta and i want to know if it is authentic. Can you please hel*


No, this is not authentic, IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I think this is a no


Ack! I didn’t see yours. Sorry


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Ack! I didn’t see yours. Sorry



It’s all good
I love confirmation


----------



## enza991

Can you,please,authenticate for me this Bottega Veneta black intrecciato  zip wallet?Thanks in advance


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Can you,please,authenticate for me this Bottega Veneta black intrecciato  zip wallet?Thanks in advance


More  photos


----------



## EL16

Hello BV experts, Please help me to authentice this wallet , because the zipper is not the same with one of the BV Wallet, I saw in this forum,
I just received this wallet and not sure if the peeling also can be repair?or really in a bad condition?
The seller mentioned can not be return.
I really want this type of wallet, but the zipper is not riri zipper?

Thank you so much for any help and reply from BV experts in this forum


----------



## Andytjf

*Item Name: Bottega Intrecciato Cardholder
Seller name or ID: na
Working Link to pictures: na
Comments: Hi I recently got this as a gift. But not sure if it’s authentic. Please help me out! Thanks in Advance! *


----------



## septembersiren

Andytjf said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Intrecciato Cardholder
> Seller name or ID: na
> Working Link to pictures: na
> Comments: Hi I recently got this as a gift. But not sure if it’s authentic. Please help me out! Thanks in Advance! *



Authentic


----------



## septembersiren

EL16 said:


> Hello BV experts, Please help me to authentice this wallet , because the zipper is not the same with one of the BV Wallet, I saw in this forum,
> I just received this wallet and not sure if the peeling also can be repair?or really in a bad condition?
> The seller mentioned can not be return.
> I really want this type of wallet, but the zipper is not riri zipper?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help and reply from BV experts in this forum



This is authentic
Don’t know anything about the peeling
You could send it to Modern Leather in NYC that is where BV sends their repairs
I would call them first and let them no it is coming 
You could email them pics and see if it can be repaired


----------



## EL16

septembersiren said:


> This is authentic
> Don’t know anything about the peeling
> You could send it to Modern Leather in NYC that is where BV sends their repairs
> I would call them first and let them no it is coming
> You could email them pics and see if it can be repaired


I will email them very soon, 
Thank you so much for your reply 
May I ask about the zipper is not a riri zipper if this common for this wallet?


----------



## septembersiren

EL16 said:


> I will email them very soon,
> Thank you so much for your reply
> May I ask about the zipper is not a riri zipper if this common for this wallet?



They don’t always use riri  zippers in slags
Not sure if it makes a difference 
You could wait until VON1B2 chimes in but I don’t see anything that would send up red flags


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> More  photos


If you need more photos,i'm here


----------



## indiaink

enza991 said:


> If you need more photos,i'm here


enza, sorry we lost you - this is authentic!


----------



## indiaink

EL16 said:


> Hello BV experts, Please help me to authentice this wallet , because the zipper is not the same with one of the BV Wallet, I saw in this forum,
> I just received this wallet and not sure if the peeling also can be repair?or really in a bad condition?
> The seller mentioned can not be return.
> I really want this type of wallet, but the zipper is not riri zipper?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help and reply from BV experts in this forum


That "peeling" is actually the leather edging that has worn away - this is repairable, I've had this replaced by Modern Leather in NYC, I believe the cost to be under $200 - it might even be less.  See this thread where I documented my repair: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/studded-leather-wallet-repair-before-and-after.877467/


----------



## EL16

indiaink said:


> That "peeling" is actually the leather edging that has worn away - this is repairable, I've had this replaced by Modern Leather in NYC, I believe the cost to be under $200 - it might even be less.  See this thread where I documented my repair: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/studded-leather-wallet-repair-before-and-after.877467/


Thank you indiaink for your reply
May I ask why the zipper is different than a member has the same one?mine one is not riri zipper?
I really like this wallet so much


----------



## indiaink

EL16 said:


> Thank you indiaink for your reply
> May I ask why the zipper is different than a member has the same one?mine one is not riri zipper?
> I really like this wallet so much


In was mentioned in the forum back in 2013 that BV started to phase out the riri zippers for the interior pockets and for smaller wallets. Your wallet is authentic, you like it, enjoy it!


----------



## enza991

indiaink said:


> enza, sorry we lost you - this is authentic!


Thank you sooooo much!!


----------



## jpc4386

Hi everyone.  This was a hand-me-down I received, and wanted to sell it.  I believe it is authentic, as the person who gave it to me gives me the impression that she wears authentic apparel and accessories.  Can someone help me verify if this is authentic or not?  After identifying, could you please help me determine a fair selling price whether it's authentic or unauthentic?  Thank you so much.


----------



## Mousse

jpc4386 said:


> Hi everyone.  This was a hand-me-down I received, and wanted to sell it.  I believe it is authentic, as the person who gave it to me gives me the impression that she wears authentic apparel and accessories.  Can someone help me verify if this is authentic or not?  After identifying, could you please help me determine a fair selling price whether it's authentic or unauthentic?  Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4066004
> View attachment 4066005
> View attachment 4066006
> View attachment 4066008
> View attachment 4066009
> View attachment 4066010
> View attachment 4066011
> View attachment 4066012
> View attachment 4066014
> View attachment 4066015



It’s an authentic vintage BV. The embossed logo and lining are consistent with a bag I own. The leather is Cervo. I believe it’s from the early 90’s. Looks to be in excellent condition.


----------



## whateve

*Item Name: *Women's Leather Woven BOTTEGA VENETA Cross-body Bag - Bright Red EUC Italian*
Listing number: *253605364091*
Seller name or ID: *montauk6*
Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Lea...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> *Item Name: *Women's Leather Woven BOTTEGA VENETA Cross-body Bag - Bright Red EUC Italian
> *Listing number: *253605364091
> *Seller name or ID: *montauk6
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Leather-Woven-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Cross-body-Bag-Bright-Red-EUC-Italian/253605364091?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


This looks good but I'd want to see the authenticity tag, if there's time ...


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> This looks good but I'd want to see the authenticity tag, if there's time ...


Thanks! I don't think there is time.


----------



## Gardrobece

Hello,

I bought this bag yesterday but I need your confirmation. could you please help me to authenticate this Bottega bag? Thank you.

https://dolap.com/urun/ios-6337570?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios


----------



## indiaink

Gardrobece said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought this bag yesterday but I need your confirmation. could you please help me to authenticate this Bottega bag? Thank you.
> 
> https://dolap.com/urun/ios-6337570?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios


Please see the first post in this thread for what is needed for authentication.


----------



## Gardrobece

*Item Name: Bottega medium Veneta bag
Seller name or ID: private seller
Working Link to pictures: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-6337570?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
Comments: I bought this bag yesterday. Could you please help me to authenticate the bag?*


----------



## Gardrobece

Gardrobece said:


> *Item Name: Bottega medium Veneta bag
> Seller name or ID: private seller
> Working Link to pictures: https://dolap.com/urun/ios-6337570?utm_source=share&utm_medium=product&utm_campaign=ios
> Comments: I bought this bag yesterday. Could you please help me to authenticate the bag?*


----------



## indiaink

Gardrobece said:


> View attachment 4069009
> View attachment 4069008
> 
> View attachment 4069010


Authentic.


----------



## Gardrobece

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you


----------



## ldl7515

Can you please help to authenticate this purse I recently purchased from a consignment store.  I am pretty sure it is not authentic but I would like a more experienced set of eyes to take a look at it!  thank you!


----------



## sngsk

Can someone help me with this passport case please? I asked for a pic of the authenticity tag but the seller says there isn't one. Do these passport cases not have one?


----------



## indiaink

ldl7515 said:


> Can you please help to authenticate this purse I recently purchased from a consignment store.  I am pretty sure it is not authentic but I would like a more experienced set of eyes to take a look at it!  thank you!


Vintage authentic.


----------



## indiaink

sngsk said:


> Can someone help me with this passport case please? I asked for a pic of the authenticity tag but the seller says there isn't one. Do these passport cases not have one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071980
> View attachment 4071981
> View attachment 4071982


This looks good. On smaller-area items there is often just a small card with the info on it, which can be easily lost.


----------



## sngsk

indiaink said:


> This looks good. On smaller-area items there is often just a small card with the info on it, which can be easily lost.


Thank u!


----------



## septembersiren

sngsk said:


> Can someone help me with this passport case please? I asked for a pic of the authenticity tag but the seller says there isn't one. Do these passport cases not have one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071980
> View attachment 4071981
> View attachment 4071982



All authentic BV have authenticity tags
The little cards that come with are just care cards and don’t really mean anything 
Look deep in the pockets or slots for an authenticity tag


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> All authentic BV have authenticity tags
> The little cards that come with are just care cards and don’t really mean anything
> Look deep in the pockets or slots for an authenticity tag


Actually, they don't. Not attached, anyway. I have two coin purses that came with a small authenticity card with the authenticity info on it - if I was at home I'd dig them out of my file and take a photo for you.  I'm *not* talking about those info cards that come with any BV purchase.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Actually, they don't. Not attached, anyway. I have two coin purses that came with a small authenticity card with the authenticity info on it - if I was at home I'd dig them out of my file and take a photo for you.  I'm *not* talking about those info cards that come with any BV purchase.



Actually they are still sewn in
I just talked to SA’s and they are sewn in
If you have pieces without the authenticity tag on let’s say the zip around card case 
It is fake


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Actually they are still sewn in
> I just talked to SA’s and they are sewn in
> If you have pieces without the authenticity tag on let’s say the zip around card case
> It is fake


SS, items were bought at BV boutiques years ago, so I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> SS, items were bought at BV boutiques years ago, so I don't know what else to tell you.



I’m telling you what 3 different SA’s told me


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> *Item Name: *Women's Leather Woven BOTTEGA VENETA Cross-body Bag - Bright Red EUC Italian
> *Listing number: *253605364091
> *Seller name or ID: *montauk6
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Leather-Woven-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Cross-body-Bag-Bright-Red-EUC-Italian/253605364091?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649





indiaink said:


> This looks good but I'd want to see the authenticity tag, if there's time ...


The seller relisted here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253634158975?ul_noapp=true
She said there is no authenticity tag. Would you avoid? She got it at an estate sale.


----------



## Mousse

whateve said:


> The seller relisted here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/253634158975?ul_noapp=true
> She said there is no authenticity tag. Would you avoid? She got it at an estate sale.



The bag is authentic vintage from the early 80’s. Bags from this era with the brass plaque and black lining do not have an authenticity tag.


----------



## whateve

Mousse said:


> The bag is authentic vintage from the early 80’s. Bags from this era with the brass plaque and black lining do not have an authenticity tag.


Thank you!


----------



## ldl7515

indiaink said:


> Vintage authentic.


Thank you!  I never found the authenticity tag inside the purse which is why I thought maybe it was fake but I'm so glad its not!


----------



## Gengen08

Hi authenticators and members. Would you pls help me authenticate this BV bag before buying it from a friend? I appreciate your time and thank you in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

Gengen08 said:


> Hi authenticators and members. Would you pls help me authenticate this BV bag before buying it from a friend? I appreciate your time and thank you in advance.


Please don't buy this from your friend, it is not authentic, IMO


----------



## Gengen08

V0N1B2 said:


> Please don't buy this from your friend, it is not authentic, IMO


Thank you so much. Its a huge help from you. I appreciate your time.


----------



## Andytjf

Hi all. 
I’m intending to purchase this online. 
Can someone help to authenticate? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

Andytjf said:


> Hi all.
> I’m intending to purchase this online.
> Can someone help to authenticate?
> Thanks in advance.


The photos and format required for authentication are outlined in the very first post of this thread. Have a look at that and then repost your request with the correct pictures and/or information. Thanks!


----------



## Andytjf

*Item Name: Bottega Money Clip
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link: -
Comments: Hi all. I’m intending to purchase this. Please help me to verify the authenticity. Thank you!!
Btw anyone knows what material is this in? 
Attached are the pictures. *


----------



## V0N1B2

Andytjf said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Money Clip
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link: -
> Comments: Hi all. I’m intending to purchase this. Please help me to verify the authenticity. Thank you!!
> Btw anyone knows what material is this in?
> Attached are the pictures. *


The Nero Intrecciato Money Clip/Wallet looks authentic, IMO.
I would assume it's calf leather.


----------



## septembersiren

Andytjf said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Money Clip
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link: -
> Comments: Hi all. I’m intending to purchase this. Please help me to verify the authenticity. Thank you!!
> Btw anyone knows what material is this in?
> Attached are the pictures. *



The leather is probably VN
which is veal


----------



## Andytjf

septembersiren said:


> The leather is probably VN
> which is veal



What’s your opinion on the authenticity?
Authentic?


----------



## LT bag lady

indiaink said:


> Actually, they don't. Not attached, anyway. I have two coin purses that came with a small authenticity card with the authenticity info on it - if I was at home I'd dig them out of my file and take a photo for you.  I'm *not* talking about those info cards that come with any BV purchase.



I have the animal coin purses and the tiny purse charms, neither style had the tag ‘sewn’ in, it was in the purse when I bought it but not seen in.  These are animal purses from 2004.  Not talking about zip purses, to be clear.


----------



## septembersiren

Andytjf said:


> What’s your opinion on the authenticity?
> Authentic?



Von has already said it was authentic


----------



## jburgh

LT bag lady said:


> I have the animal coin purses and the tiny purse charms, neither style had the tag ‘sewn’ in, it was in the purse when I bought it but not seen in.  These are animal purses from 2004.  Not talking about zip purses, to be clear.
> View attachment 4088940


Same here, LT


----------



## aube

Good morning friends..!

Could this be real?

Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this.. eBay no: 302757643933

or link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## tatious

Item Name: BV Intreciatto Pillow Bag

Listing number: 263708458991

Seller name or ID: stacey5847

Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...eather-Crossbody-Bag-Pillow-Bag-/263708458991

Comments: My sister just bought this bag. Could you please help me to authenticate it?


----------



## tatious

These are additional pictures.
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## aube

aube said:


> Good morning friends..!
> 
> Could this be real?
> 
> Would really appreciate if you could authenticate this.. eBay no: 302757643933
> 
> or link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Mens-Briefcase-Hand-Bag-Leather-Black-BARRIE-CHASE-COLLECTION/302757643933?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Sorry forgot to include this info:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Men's Briefcase Hand Bag Leather Black BARRIE CHASE COLLECTION

Listing number: 302757643933

Seller name or ID: sst110904

Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Mens-Briefcase-Hand-Bag-Leather-Black-BARRIE-CHASE-COLLECTION/302757643933?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## septembersiren

aube said:


> Sorry forgot to include this info:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Men's Briefcase Hand Bag Leather Black BARRIE CHASE COLLECTION
> 
> Listing number: 302757643933
> 
> Seller name or ID: sst110904
> 
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Mens-Briefcase-Hand-Bag-Leather-Black-BARRIE-CHASE-COLLECTION/302757643933?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649



Please refer to 1st post in this thread to see what pictures are needed for authentication


----------



## septembersiren

tatious said:


> These are additional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092930
> View attachment 4092931
> View attachment 4092932
> View attachment 4092933
> View attachment 4092934
> View attachment 4092935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.



Authentic


----------



## tatious

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much for your help! I appreciate it.  You authenticators do such good work here.


----------



## tatious

Hello again!
Item Name: BV Authentic Shoulder Bag Black Leather 116023
Listing number: 312139286880
Seller name or ID: japan_monoshare
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Leather-116023-/312139286880

Comments: My sister bought this bag too. Could you please help me to authenticate the bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## tatious

tatious said:


> Hello again!
> Item Name: BV Authentic Shoulder Bag Black Leather 116023
> Listing number: 312139286880
> Seller name or ID: japan_monoshare
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Leather-116023-/312139286880
> 
> Comments: My sister bought this bag too. Could you please help me to authenticate the bag? Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 4093762
> View attachment 4093763
> View attachment 4093764
> View attachment 4093765
> View attachment 4093766
> View attachment 4093767
> View attachment 4093768
> View attachment 4093769
> View attachment 4093770
> View attachment 4093771


----------



## tatious

Hello again!
Item Name: BV Black Woven Intrecciato Leather Baby Clutch/Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 302744696053
Seller name or ID: sq85
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/orderDetailsitemId=302744696053&txnId=0
Comments: My sister bought this bag too. Could you please help me to authenticate the bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## whateve

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...:RaEAAOSwxllbHrge:sc:USPSPriority!93292!US!-1
seller: crldsnts
# 302768354472
Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Black Leather Mid-Size Bag
Thanks!


----------



## whateve

Also this one:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...864822?hash=item5b48c48db6:g:vPwAAOSwYf9bHuAo
seller: tkeeper
# 392062864822
Name: Bottega Veneta Blue Suede Hobo Shoulder Bag


----------



## V0N1B2

tatious said:


> View attachment 4093783
> View attachment 4093784
> View attachment 4093785
> View attachment 4093786
> View attachment 4093787
> View attachment 4093788
> View attachment 4093789


Your sister is on quite a tear. How nice to have you check on all these bags for her. I hope she appreciates it. 
I don’t do vintage so I can’t comment with authority on this bag but it looks okay - no red flags. Maybe someone else will chime in. 



tatious said:


> Hello again!
> Item Name: BV Black Woven Intrecciato Leather Baby Clutch/Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 302744696053
> Seller name or ID: sq85
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/orderDetailsitemId=302744696053&txnId=0
> Comments: My sister bought this bag too. Could you please help me to authenticate the bag? Thank you in advance.
> View attachment 4093800
> View attachment 4093801
> View attachment 4093802
> View attachment 4093803
> View attachment 4093804
> View attachment 4093805
> View attachment 4093806
> View attachment 4093807
> View attachment 4093808
> View attachment 4093809


The Baby Bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...:RaEAAOSwxllbHrge:sc:USPSPriority!93292!US!-1
> seller: crldsnts
> # 302768354472
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Black Leather Mid-Size Bag
> Thanks!


This looks authentic, IMO. It probably wouldn’t have had a name (almost looks a bit like an early version of the pyramid) but it’s probably from somewhere around 2004/2005. 


whateve said:


> Also this one:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...864822?hash=item5b48c48db6:g:vPwAAOSwYf9bHuAo
> seller: tkeeper
> # 392062864822
> Name: Bottega Veneta Blue Suede Hobo Shoulder Bag


Vintage is not my forté so I’m afraid I can’t really comment on this one. Sorry


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks authentic, IMO. It probably wouldn’t have had a name (almost looks a bit like an early version of the pyramid) but it’s probably from somewhere around 2004/2005.
> 
> Vintage is not my forté so I’m afraid I can’t really comment on this one. Sorry


Thank you!


----------



## tatious

V0N1B2 said:


> Your sister is on quite a tear. How nice to have you check on all these bags for her. I hope she appreciates it.
> I don’t do vintage so I can’t comment with authority on this bag but it looks okay - no red flags. Maybe someone else will chime in.
> 
> 
> The Baby Bag looks authentic to me.


Thank you so much! Now I may consider her eye pretty good then! I appreciate your help!


----------



## H’sKisses

Ok, VON1B2, I should have just listened to you when you first suggested this style (on my cervo flap thread, I think) since I haven’t been able to find exactly what I want. ☹️

Hoping someone can authenticate this messenger for me!

TIA!

+++BOTTEGA VENETA intrecciato Leather messenger cross-body bag, black +++

Seller: aj_kinney

Listing: 173363666043

https://m.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENE...666043?hash=item285d479c7b:g:EJEAAOSwJTta3JnZ


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ok, VON1B2, I should have just listened to you when you first suggested this style (on my cervo flap thread, I think) since I haven’t been able to find exactly what I want. ☹️
> 
> Hoping someone can authenticate this messenger for me!
> TIA!
> +++BOTTEGA VENETA intrecciato Leather messenger cross-body bag, black +++
> Seller: aj_kinney
> Listing: 173363666043
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENE...666043?hash=item285d479c7b:g:EJEAAOSwJTta3JnZ


The Nero Drawstring Messenger Bag is authentic, IMO.
The seller is also a well-established tpf member


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Drawstring Messenger Bag is authentic, IMO.
> The seller is also a well-established tpf member



Thank you!


----------



## kmatt33

*Your advice on the authenticity of this bag would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks,

item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO NAPPA MEDIUM CAMPANA BAG BORDEAUX
Listing number: 123166176910
Seller name or ID: annieriesgo
Working Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


----------



## V0N1B2

kmatt33 said:


> *Your advice on the authenticity of this bag would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks,
> 
> item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO NAPPA MEDIUM CAMPANA BAG BORDEAUX
> Listing number: 123166176910
> Seller name or ID: annieriesgo
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-INTRECCIATO-NAPPA-MEDIUM-CAMPANA-BAG-BORDEAUX/123166176910?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


The Medium Campana is authentic, IMO 
The colour is most likely Aubergine from Fall 2014


----------



## Voyageuse

What do those in the know think of this bag?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232811160071


----------



## V0N1B2

Voyageuse said:


> What do those in the know think of this bag?
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/232811160071


In a perfect world, I would love the necessary photos and format outlined on the first post of this page. 
The Armatura Pyramid looks okay to me, (no red flags) but ideally I’d like to see the full authenticity tag and the heatstamp in order to give a more definitive opinion.


----------



## Voyageuse

V0N1B2 said:


> In a perfect world, I would love the necessary photos and format outlined on the first post of this page.
> The Armatura Pyramid looks okay to me, (no red flags) but ideally I’d like to see the full authenticity tag and the heatstamp in order to give a more definitive opinion.


Thank you!  I have reached out to the seller to add the photos to her listing.  I’m not terribly optimistic.


----------



## V0N1B2

Voyageuse said:


> Thank you!  I have reached out to the seller to add the photos to her listing.  I’m not terribly optimistic.


brand_jfa is a reputable seller and the number they have indicated for the model number matches the bag in the listing.
If you buy it regardless, post your own pictures here and we can confirm authenticity.


----------



## Voyageuse

V0N1B2 said:


> brand_jfa is a reputable seller and the number they have indicated for the model number matches the bag in the listing.
> If you buy it regardless, post your own pictures here and we can confirm authenticity.


I got the photos you requested!  What do you think?


----------



## V0N1B2

Voyageuse said:


> I got the photos you requested!  What do you think?


Thanks. Everything looks as it should.
The Armatura Pyramid is authentic, IMO


----------



## Voyageuse

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks. Everything looks as it should.
> The Armatura Pyramid is authentic, IMO


Yaaay!  Thank you.


----------



## VeeMarzz

Hello! New here
Can someone please authenticate this bag and if possible let me know its style name and any other information available


----------



## septembersiren

VeeMarzz said:


> Hello! New here
> Can someone please authenticate this bag and if possible let me know its style name and any other information available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109344
> View attachment 4109345
> View attachment 4109346
> View attachment 4109347



This is a Marco Polo vintage tote
Authentic


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Bottega Veneta?
Don't know if there's a name.
Found in a local thrift store crazy cheap...
Approx. 7.25"w x 5"h x 2"w. Strap drops 10" to top of bag.
I took the photos...let me know if I need to take more.
Any info...name, age, etc. is most appreciated...Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mousse

It’s authentic vintage. I’m not sure of the date. I have a creel bag with the same lining that is peeling a bit. Vintage bags often don’t have names.


----------



## Ekatrina Keeton

Hello everyone and let me first say thanks for all you do on here!!  I have used this website as a reference guide for a while now and it really has saved my butt and wallet on several occasions. Have any of you had any experience with the online store LXR and co?? There is an Intrecciato bag listed there and I can't find the serial numbers in that format anywhere. The size is right other labels are correct and they guarantee the authenticity but the serial numbers are goofing me up especially with the PNN at the end plus the streaked ink... Any help would be greatly appreciated  These are the photos listed on the site.
Bottega Veneta Intrecciato hobo bag white


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

Hello, I need your help in authenticating this bag:

Item Name: BV Small Piazza Bag
Seller name or ID: Vestaire Collective
Working Link to pictures: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-5868457.shtml
Comments: The seller mentioned she does not have an authenticity number and she doesn't know why because she bought it from Vestaire Collective. Bottega Style: 493690VCGP02933 - Piazza Nappa

Attached is the photos taken from the website for easier reference:


----------



## V0N1B2

Ekatrina Keeton said:


> Hello everyone and let me first say thanks for all you do on here!!  I have used this website as a reference guide for a while now and it really has saved my butt and wallet on several occasions. Have any of you had any experience with the online store LXR and co?? There is an Intrecciato bag listed there and I can't find the serial numbers in that format anywhere. The size is right other labels are correct and they guarantee the authenticity but the serial numbers are goofing me up especially with the PNN at the end plus the streaked ink... Any help would be greatly appreciated  These are the photos listed on the site.
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato hobo bag white


Nothing is giving me the heebie-jeebies with this, although I would really like to see the underside of the zipper. 
This Medium Veneta is from probably one of Tomas Maier’s first few seasons - 2002-2003ish. 
I don’t know the colour, PNN would indicate it, but I don’t know what it would be.


----------



## V0N1B2

michellejoirwan said:


> Hello, I need your help in authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item Name: BV Small Piazza Bag
> Seller name or ID: Vestaire Collective
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.vestiairecollective.com.../leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-5868457.shtml
> Comments: The seller mentioned she does not have an authenticity number and she doesn't know why because she bought it from Vestaire Collective. Bottega Style: 493690VCGP02933 - Piazza Nappa
> 
> Attached is the photos taken from the website for easier reference:
> View attachment 4111571
> View attachment 4111572
> View attachment 4111573
> View attachment 4111574
> View attachment 4111575


Photos for authentication are outlined in the first post of this thread. Heatstsmp, authenticity tag (in the interior pocket), zippers, etc.


----------



## Ekatrina Keeton

Thanks so much for the reply!! I would love to see the underside of the zipper as well and will ask for a photo for verification. I posted all they had on the website. So if I come across that series of numbers again it's a go as long as everything else looks legit on that intrecciato model??
I looked everywhere for the similar number format on all the sites I could find.
The tag also didn't have the cross hatched background under the writing is that also a normal thing for that time period as well?? I would like to be well versed for future reference  Once again thanks for all you guys do for us all on here!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Ekatrina Keeton said:


> Thanks so much for the reply!! I would love to see the underside of the zipper as well and will ask for a photo for verification. I posted all they had on the website. So if I come across that series of numbers again it's a go as long as everything else looks legit on that intrecciato model??
> I looked everywhere for the similar number format on all the sites I could find.
> The tag also didn't have the cross hatched background under the writing is that also a normal thing for that time period as well?? I would like to be well versed for future reference  Once again thanks for all you guys do for us all on here!!


That series of numbers (with the exception of the two or three letters due the colour) will be found in that exact sequence on every Medium Veneta for that particular time period. The same bag in Nero or Ebano would have the same numbers but will have NER or EBO as the colour. 
The tag won’t have the yellow flecks or cross-hatching because it’s not the same era. (like the Marco Polo Tote pictures a few lists above)


----------



## JOODLZ

Mousse said:


> It’s authentic vintage. I’m not sure of the date. I have a creel bag with the same lining that is peeling a bit. Vintage bags often don’t have names.



Mousse, I'm guessing (hoping) your reply is about my little red bag...thanks!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi, All! Hoping someone can authenticate this pillow for me! Not sure what other details are necessary, please let me know if I need additional photos!






Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi, All! Hoping someone can authenticate this pillow for me! Not sure what other details are necessary, please let me know if I need additional photos!
> View attachment 4112740
> 
> View attachment 4112741
> 
> Thanks!


The Nero Intrecciato Nappa Nodini Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Intrecciato Nappa Nodini Bag is authentic, IMO



Yay!!! Thank you so much!

I totally love the butterfly behind the zipper, I never noticed this before! It’s like a little secret! I have to check out my other bags to see if any of them have it!


----------



## Mousse

JOODLZ said:


> Mousse, I'm guessing (hoping) your reply is about my little red bag...thanks!



Yes, it is for your red bag.


----------



## Ekatrina Keeton

Awesome I will file that away for the future reference of bag hunting. Have a great rest of the week and thanks for the info


----------



## Supergirl18

Hello everyone! New here.  Can you please authenticate this bag?

*Item Name:* Bottega Veneta Small Intrecciato Nappa Shoulder Bag
*Seller name or ID:* Consigned Designs
*Working Link to pictures:* https://www.consigneddesigns.com/co...a-veneta-small-intrecciato-nappa-shoulder-bag
*Comments: *I am not able to find a lot of similar BV light brown colored bags, which concerns me.

Thanks!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Supergirl18 said:


> Hello everyone! New here.  Can you please authenticate this bag?
> *Item Name:* Bottega Veneta Small Intrecciato Nappa Shoulder Bag
> *Seller name or ID:* Consigned Designs
> *Working Link to pictures:* https://www.consigneddesigns.com/co...a-veneta-small-intrecciato-nappa-shoulder-bag
> *Comments: *I am not able to find a lot of similar BV light brown colored bags, which concerns me.
> Thanks!!


The small Iron Bag looks authentic, IMO 
The colour is probably Edoardo Junior (or just Junior - I can never remember correctly) from Resort 2012/2013.
The reason you can't find a lot of similar BV light brown bags is because they only offered that colour for one season that I'm aware of.


----------



## Supergirl18

V0N1B2 said:


> The small Iron Bag looks authentic, IMO
> The colour is probably Edoardo Junior (or just Junior - I can never remember correctly) from Resort 2012/2013.
> The reason you can't find a lot of similar BV light brown bags is because they only offered that colour for one season that I'm aware of.


Thanks much! Appreciate it.


----------



## H’sKisses

I received my impulse beater wallet purchase today, hope the photos are sufficient to authenticate! 

It feels... “thicker” and “chewier” than my other BV wallet. It definitely doesn’t feel or look new, but it doesn’t feel as delicate, either. I know I’m probably not making sense.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I received my impulse beater wallet purchase today, hope the photos are sufficient to authenticate!
> 
> It feels... “thicker” and “chewier” than my other BV wallet. It definitely doesn’t feel or look new, but it doesn’t feel as delicate, either. I know I’m probably not making sense.
> 
> View attachment 4115598


It feels thick because it’s goatskin. 
I’m not sure what year the Ottone Wallet is from, but it’s authentic, IMO.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> It feels thick because it’s goatskin.
> I’m not sure what year the Ottone Wallet is from, but it’s authentic, IMO.



Yay, thanks! I love the goatskin, just like I love my one and only Cervo!


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello! Might an expert be able to make a call on the authenticity of this tote? I can't find any kind of paper tag, and I've searched in the pockets. Thanks so much. (:


----------



## Kareenn

Hello, please authenticate. Already bought from a colleague hence no link. 
Item: BV Belly Bag


----------



## V0N1B2

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! Might an expert be able to make a call on the authenticity of this tote? I can't find any kind of paper tag, and I've searched in the pockets. Thanks so much. (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117590
> View attachment 4117591
> View attachment 4117592
> View attachment 4117593
> View attachment 4117594
> View attachment 4117595
> View attachment 4117596
> View attachment 4117597
> View attachment 4117590
> View attachment 4117591


There are so many inconsistencies that lead me to believe this isn't an authentic Bottega Veneta product. 
Sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

Kareenn said:


> Hello, please authenticate. Already bought from a colleague hence no link.
> Item: BV Belly Bag
> View attachment 4117616
> View attachment 4117615
> View attachment 4117613
> View attachment 4117598
> View attachment 4117599
> View attachment 4117600
> View attachment 4117617
> View attachment 4117619
> View attachment 4117618


The Medium Belly Veneta is authentic, IMO.
I'm pretty sure the colour is Anemone from Resort (?) 2009


----------



## Pikamon

*Item Name: Bottega Money Clip
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link: -
Comments: I am looking to purchase this money clip wallet from a Buy and Sell App. Appreciate if someone can help to authenticate it. It different from the one which Andytjf posted previously, probably the material and model of money clip is different hence the serial numbers are different. below are the photos. Thanks.








*


----------



## Kareenn

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Belly Veneta is authentic, IMO.
> I'm pretty sure the colour is Anemone from Resort (?) 2009


Thank you very much


----------



## V0N1B2

Pikamon said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Money Clip
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link: -
> Comments: I am looking to purchase this money clip wallet from a Buy and Sell App. Appreciate if someone can help to authenticate it. It different from the one which Andytjf posted previously, probably the material and model of money clip is different hence the serial numbers are different. below are the photos. Thanks.
> View attachment 4117928
> View attachment 4117929
> View attachment 4117930
> View attachment 4117931
> View attachment 4117932
> View attachment 4117933
> View attachment 4117935
> *


Sorry for the delay on this.  The Money Clip looks authentic, IMO.  
I'm not sure about the colour - looks like Burnt Red or Canyon....


----------



## muchstuff

Please and thank you!

ITEM NAME: Napa Intrecciato Shoulder Bag?
SELLER NAME: FashionPhile
WORKING LINK: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-ebano-264859
COMMENTS: I know the tag pic isn't the best, please let me know if you need me to ask for better pics. I've never seen a BV with these handles...does it have a proper name?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Please and thank you!
> 
> ITEM NAME: Napa Intrecciato Shoulder Bag?
> SELLER NAME: FashionPhile
> WORKING LINK: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-ebano-264859
> COMMENTS: I know the tag pic isn't the best, please let me know if you need me to ask for better pics. I've never seen a BV with these handles...does it have a proper name?


It's authentic. I don't know that it has a name, V0N might. I've always loved the flower-shape of the metal around the handles, such a cool touch.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> It's authentic. I don't know that it has a name, V0N might. I've always loved the flower-shape of the metal around the handles, such a cool touch.



Thanks for the super quick reply!


----------



## grietje

ITEM NAME:  blue shoulder hobo (it’s the baseball)
SELLER NAME: taggedarchives
WORKING LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...immed-hobo-shoulder-bag/253685212101?var=null
COMMENTS:  I’ve asked and received photos of the white serial tag.  It’s the single stream of numbers.  The seller also provided another photo with the controllato card and mirror.  It’s a later season Baseball, but a) was the hobo made with snake (auction says python-could be ayers or karung) trim and b) did it ever come with a mirror?


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> ITEM NAME:  blue shoulder hobo (it’s the baseball)
> SELLER NAME: taggedarchives
> WORKING LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...immed-hobo-shoulder-bag/253685212101?var=null
> COMMENTS:  I’ve asked and received photos of the white serial tag.  It’s the single stream of numbers.  The seller also provided another photo with the controllato card and mirror.  It’s a later season Baseball, but a) was the hobo made with snake (auction says python-could be ayers or karung) trim and b) did it ever come with a mirror?


Nothing looks abnormal with the bag in the listing. I know that you are very familiar what a genuine authenticity tag should look like, so I’m assuming there was nothing odd about that to you. Maybe this particular bag with the Karung trim did come with a mirror, I really couldn’t say. BV does some strange things sometimes, don’t they? With their Hawaii/Asia or particular department store exclusives. I remember the Pekary Cervo Hobo had the tie-dye Intrecciato trim so I guess it’s possible BV offered this bag for one season or pre-season in limited colours. It looks like Signal Blue with Karung trim to me, so that would be Fall 2014 (?)
Sorry I can’t be of more help, but I think your best bet would be to contact your SA and ask them to check the authenticity code for you


----------



## grietje

Thanks S!  I think that’s what I’ll do. And I did, and learned it’s electrique.  The mirror and snake trim are still throwing me but the bag checked out.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Thanks S!  I think that’s what I’ll do. And I did, and learned it’s electrique.  The mirror and snake trim are still throwing me but the bag checked out.



Electrique is really yummy in Cervo leather.


----------



## dolali

I appreciate your help authenticating this Cervo Hobo.  Looks in good condition for a white bag from 2010! I guess BV whites stay white and don' turn yellow?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta White Deer Skin Leather Large Cervo Hobo Handbag
Seller name: rodeo-drive-deals
Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...409017?hash=item48af7644f9:g:yM0AAOSwKXFbPkOQ

Thank you!!!


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> There are so many inconsistencies that lead me to believe this isn't an authentic Bottega Veneta product.
> Sorry


Agree.


----------



## Imk771

Hi 

I am a newbie. Please can someone help me name my bag. A friend gifted this to me many years ago. I have hardly ever used it. And is it authentic?


----------



## NanniG

Hello, and thank you for any assistance you can provide.  I found the following eBay listing, and asked the seller for information on the BV color -- since monitors are deceptive, nest-ce pas?  They just said "red"....  It looks very much like a blue two-handle BV shoulder bag I have, but I wondered if you concurred, and if you had an idea about the the real BV color name --  does it lean to the burgundy side of red or the orange?  I don't want to buy it if there's a chance that it leans more purple than brown since the seller doesn't accept returns.

*Item Name:Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Double chain Tote - New - Bergdorf Goodman 
Listing number: eBay item number: 291995494366
Seller name or ID:eeniemeeniemineemo 
Working Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 
Comments:  Thank you!*


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> I appreciate your help authenticating this Cervo Hobo.  Looks in good condition for a white bag from 2010! I guess BV whites stay white and don' turn yellow?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta White Deer Skin Leather Large Cervo Hobo Handbag
> Seller name: rodeo-drive-deals
> Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...409017?hash=item48af7644f9:g:yM0AAOSwKXFbPkOQ
> 
> Thank you!!!


Technically the listing is missing a photo of the heatstamp, but from what I can see, the bag in the listing is authentic, IMO.
I believe it is Milk from Spring 2011


----------



## V0N1B2

Imk771 said:


> Hi
> I am a newbie. Please can someone help me name my bag. A friend gifted this to me many years ago. I have hardly ever used it. And is it authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125147
> View attachment 4125148
> View attachment 4125149
> View attachment 4125147
> View attachment 4125149
> View attachment 4125147
> View attachment 4125148
> View attachment 4125149
> View attachment 4125150
> View attachment 4125151
> View attachment 4125151


It is my opinion that this Cabat is not authentic. Sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

NanniG said:


> Hello, and thank you for any assistance you can provide.  I found the following eBay listing, and asked the seller for information on the BV color -- since monitors are deceptive, nest-ce pas?  They just said "red"....  It looks very much like a blue two-handle BV shoulder bag I have, but I wondered if you concurred, and if you had an idea about the the real BV color name --  does it lean to the burgundy side of red or the orange?  I don't want to buy it if there's a chance that it leans more purple than brown since the seller doesn't accept returns.
> 
> *Item Name:Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Double chain Tote - New - Bergdorf Goodman
> Listing number: eBay item number: 291995494366
> Seller name or ID:eeniemeeniemineemo
> Working Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Double-chain-Tote-New-Bergdorf-Goodman/291995494366?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> Comments:  Thank you!*


The listing is missing ALL required photos for authentication. Namely heatstamping, authenticity tag, views of interior lining, bottom of bag, underside of zipper(s) etc...
The colour looks like Barolo to me, which if you do a search will yield many many photos in various lights


----------



## NanniG

V0N1B2 said:


> The listing is missing ALL required photos for authentication. Namely heatstamping, authenticity tag, views of interior lining, bottom of bag, underside of zipper(s) etc...
> The colour looks like Barolo to me, which if you do a search will yield many many photos in various lights


Thank you for the look-see.  Your suggestion of Barolo yielded a number of good images as you indicated.


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> Technically the listing is missing a photo of the heatstamp, but from what I can see, the bag in the listing is authentic, IMO.
> I believe it is Milk from Spring 2011



thank you so much VON


----------



## Iammc

hello. I was told to move this message here. Sorry I dont usually use this account so its a bit confusing still. I hope get it right this time. Anyway, I am about to buy this bag but I cant find the name of this model and I am not really good at looking at authentic BV. I hope you guys could help. The bag name and if its authentic? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Imk771

V0N1B2 said:


> It is my opinion that this Cabat is not authentic. Sorry


Thank you for your help


----------



## V0N1B2

Iammc said:


> hello. I was told to move this message here. Sorry I dont usually use this account so its a bit confusing still. I hope get it right this time. Anyway, I am about to buy this bag but I cant find the name of this model and I am not really good at looking at authentic BV. I hope you guys could help. The bag name and if its authentic? Thank you in advance.


This Nappa Ayers Tote is not authentic, IMO. Sorry


----------



## indiaink

Iammc said:


> hello. I was told to move this message here. Sorry I dont usually use this account so its a bit confusing still. I hope get it right this time. Anyway, I am about to buy this bag but I cant find the name of this model and I am not really good at looking at authentic BV. I hope you guys could help. The bag name and if its authentic? Thank you in advance.


Not authentic, sorry!


----------



## Iammc

V0N1B2 said:


> This Nappa Ayers Tote is not authentic, IMO. Sorry




No need to say sorry. Its a big help. Thank you so much


----------



## Iammc

indiaink said:


> Not authentic, sorry!



No need to say sorry. Its a big help. Thank you so much


----------



## DelMar83

Hello, to everyone. I’m new here and asking for your help. I’m going to buy a zip wallet, but not sure about the seller. I have only these photos. If it’s possible to know authentic or not. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## DelMar83

I’ve got embossing  photo


----------



## septembersiren

DelMar83 said:


> I’ve got embossing  photo



I’m sorry but IMO not authentic


----------



## DelMar83

septembersiren said:


> I’m sorry but IMO not authentic


Thanks for your opinion but what make you think so?


----------



## DelMar83

septembersiren said:


> I’m sorry but IMO not authentic


It’s a fake wallet, and I know it for sure now. Before meeting the seller I’ve visited BV boutique to find out how authentic wallet looks in detail and that one is definitely not authentic.


----------



## septembersiren

DelMar83 said:


> Thanks for your opinion but what make you think so?



We don’t give out the hallmarks we look for 
Replicators and copies would like to know what we look at


----------



## Lilacgal

Hi, Please authenticate this for me:
*Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA knot Intrecciato clutch bag leather gold RARE Pristine condition 
Listing number:113136703548
Seller name or ID: ferreira23462
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113136703548?ul_noapp=true
Comments: I put in an offer and won the item. Please let me know if you need more pics to authenticate. Thanks much. *


----------



## V0N1B2

Lilacgal said:


> Hi, Please authenticate this for me:
> *Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA knot Intrecciato clutch bag leather gold RARE Pristine condition
> Listing number:113136703548
> Seller name or ID: ferreira23462
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113136703548?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: I put in an offer and won the item. Please let me know if you need more pics to authenticate. Thanks much. *


Sorry, this took me to another listing, I was unable to view this for some reason.
I don't authenticate knots, hopefully someone else can help you


----------



## Mousse

Lilacgal said:


> Hi, Please authenticate this for me:
> *Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA knot Intrecciato clutch bag leather gold RARE Pristine condition
> Listing number:113136703548
> Seller name or ID: ferreira23462
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113136703548?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: I put in an offer and won the item. Please let me know if you need more pics to authenticate. Thanks much. *



The eBAY listing link you posted is not active. Please be advised that most of our authenticators will not comment on knots because they tend to be the most “replicated” BV bags.


----------



## Lilacgal

Lilacgal said:


> Hi, Please authenticate this for me:
> *Item Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA knot Intrecciato clutch bag leather gold RARE Pristine condition
> Listing number:113136703548
> Seller name or ID: ferreira23462
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/113136703548?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: I put in an offer and won the item. Please let me know if you need more pics to authenticate. Thanks much. *



Sorry you are unable to see the link. I am attaching pictures from the listing. Thanks for any input you can give me.


----------



## Lilacgal




----------



## septembersiren

Lilacgal said:


> View attachment 4130559
> View attachment 4130561
> View attachment 4130562
> View attachment 4130563



IMO not authentic


----------



## Lilacgal

Thank you dear authenticators.


----------



## Lilacgal

Please advise, I don't know where to ask this question. 
I have reported this fake item to ebay. The seller has opened an unpaid case on me. Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## indiaink

Lilacgal said:


> Please advise, I don't know where to ask this question.
> I have reported this fake item to ebay. The seller has opened an unpaid case on me. Please advise. Thanks.


The only advise is to call eBay and discuss this with them; there is nothing to do here. Sorry you had this experience but glad you checked before actually paying for the item! CALL eBAY!


----------



## Heartlock

Dear ladies, 

Can you please authenticate this for me: 
*Item Name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Clutch Party Bag Bordeaux Brown Satin NR11806 
Listing number: 332715279765
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa 
Working Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...m=332715279765&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982*

Thank you very much!


----------



## lee23

Hi. Can you authenticate this bag? Any info you can provide about it will be much appreciated too!


----------



## septembersiren

This is authentic vintage
I don’t know anything else about it


----------



## lee23

Thank you, Septembersiren!


----------



## septembersiren

Heartlock said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me:
> *Item Name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Clutch Party Bag Bordeaux Brown Satin NR11806
> Listing number: 332715279765
> Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
> Working Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...m=332715279765&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982*
> 
> Thank you very much!




I think it dates back at least to the 80’s


----------



## Heartlock

septembersiren said:


> I think it dates back at least to the 80’s



Thank you very much, Septembersiren! I was worried because the seller has some negative reviews, but can we say the bag is authentic?


----------



## indiaink

Heartlock said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me:
> *Item Name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Clutch Party Bag Bordeaux Brown Satin NR11806
> Listing number: 332715279765
> Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
> Working Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-Clutch-Party-Bag-Bordeaux-Brown-Satin-NR11806/332715279765?_trkparms=aid=888007&algo=DISC.MBE&ao=1&asc=52473&meid=46a80189c7e14c30b5422e06dfddf5fa&pid=100009&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=292637286348&itm=332715279765&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982*
> 
> Thank you very much!


Authentic Knot clutch.


----------



## Lilacgal

indiaink said:


> The only advise is to call eBay and discuss this with them; there is nothing to do here. Sorry you had this experience but glad you checked before actually paying for the item! CALL eBAY!



Thank you. I was able to call eBay and remove the unpaid strike from my account.


----------



## gabby1987

Hello ladies! I’m wondering if you could do me a favor? My friend purchased this bag at a secondhand shop fairly cheap and wants to know if it’s authentic. To me the lining is cheap and the zippers are unmarked so I told her I believe it is fake. However it seems to be older and the leather is very nice, it looks like it’s pretty decent quality leather, so she asked me to please make sure. She, like me, loves bags but hates replicas!  If there was a tag, it was removed before being donated. Thanks so much!


----------



## indiaink

Could we get clear photos of the zipper pull (I don’t need the back side of it) both for the bag and the inside zippered pocket?  And it’s hard to tell - is the lining of the main part of the bag suede or cloth? Thank you.



gabby1987 said:


> Hello ladies! I’m wondering if you could do me a favor? My friend purchased this bag at a secondhand shop fairly cheap and wants to know if it’s authentic. To me the lining is cheap and the zippers are unmarked so I told her I believe it is fake. However it seems to be older and the leather is very nice, it looks like it’s pretty decent quality leather, so she asked me to please make sure. She, like me, loves bags but hates replicas!  If there was a tag, it was removed before being donated. Thanks so much!


----------



## gabby1987

Yes ma’am! It looks like cloth to me. 





indiaink said:


> Could we get clear photos of the zipper pull (I don’t need the back side of it) both for the bag and the inside zippered pocket?  And it’s hard to tell - is the lining of the main part of the bag suede or cloth? Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

gabby1987 said:


> Yes ma’am! It looks like cloth to me.


Thank you for the additional photos; they confirm that this bag is not an authentic Bottega Veneta.


----------



## gabby1987

indiaink said:


> Thank you for the additional photos; they confirm that this bag is not an authentic Bottega Veneta.


Thank you.  I know she'll be disappointed, but it's better to know than by wearing a fake bag.  I think in a way, she'll be relieved to know the truth. Thank you


----------



## LOLWOL

Hello, Could you please authenticate this BV bag for me please? 
Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

LOLWOL said:


> Hello, Could you please authenticate this BV bag for me please?
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4142362
> 
> View attachment 4142363
> 
> View attachment 4142359
> 
> View attachment 4142360
> 
> View attachment 4142358
> View attachment 4142365
> 
> View attachment 4142366
> 
> View attachment 4142364



Authentic 
I believe this is called a Boston bag


----------



## LOLWOL

septembersiren said:


> Authentic
> I believe this is called a Boston bag



Thank you very much.


----------



## V0N1B2

LOLWOL said:


> Hello, Could you please authenticate this BV bag for me please?
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4142362
> 
> View attachment 4142363
> 
> View attachment 4142359
> 
> View attachment 4142360
> 
> View attachment 4142358
> View attachment 4142365
> 
> View attachment 4142366
> 
> View attachment 4142364


This is a Montaigne in Tourmaline from Fall/Winter 2011


----------



## LOLWOL

V0N1B2 said:


> This is a Montaigne in Tourmaline from Fall/Winter 2011


Thank you for the confirmation and info. Appreciate that.


----------



## Pikamon

Pikamon said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Money Clip
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link: -
> Comments: I am looking to purchase this money clip wallet from a Buy and Sell App. Appreciate if someone can help to authenticate it. It different from the one which Andytjf posted previously, probably the material and model of money clip is different hence the serial numbers are different. below are the photos. Thanks.
> View attachment 4117928
> View attachment 4117929
> View attachment 4117930
> View attachment 4117931
> View attachment 4117932
> View attachment 4117933
> View attachment 4117935
> *



Hi, 
I'm new here and posted this sometime back. Can someone help me to authenticate it before I decide to buy it. Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

Pikamon said:


> Hi, I'm new here and posted this sometime back. Can someone help me to authenticate it before I decide to buy it. Thanks


This was already authenticated in post# 5160.  See below:


V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry for the delay on this.  The Money Clip looks authentic, IMO.
> I'm not sure about the colour - looks like Burnt Red or Canyon....


----------



## Pikamon

V0N1B2 said:


> This was already authenticated in post# 5160.  See below:


Oops my bad. Thanks


----------



## Bagzcloset

Hi, I am about to get this Garda. Appreciate if someone can help to see if this bag is authentic. Thanks lots.


----------



## septembersiren

Bagzcloset said:


> View attachment 4147271
> View attachment 4147272
> View attachment 4147273
> View attachment 4147274
> View attachment 4147275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am about to get this Garda. Appreciate if someone can help to see if this bag is authentic. Thanks lots.



Authentic


----------



## Bagzcloset

Thank you so much!


----------



## Wella A

Hi! Can someone help me to authenticate my bottega. I have this for years. Found it in a fundraise for cancer event. I wanna sell it but not sure of its authenticity. Someone bought it today for $70. And I have to shipped it within 3 days. But wanted to know if I can sell this higher.  Please help. Thanks in advance 

https://bnc.lt/focc/5fn33I0PXO


----------



## Wella A

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta (unknown model)
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: Wella 
Working Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/5fn33I0PXO

Comments:*Hi! Can someone help me to authenticate my bottega. I have this for years. Found it in a fundraise for cancer event. I wanna sell it but not sure of its authenticity. Someone bought it today for $70. And I have to shipped it within 3 days. But wanted to know if I can sell this higher. Please help. Thanks in advance


----------



## Wella A

septembersiren said:


> Authentic



Hi! I’m a newbie here. I tried posting this earlier but no one answered. I just neee a favor to help me to know if this bag is authentic or not. I’m selling it and someone wants to buy in $70. I would like to know if I’m making the right decision. No code tag. Please help. This is my link. Thanks in advance. 

https://bnc.lt/focc/5fn33I0PXO


----------



## septembersiren

Wella A said:


> Hi! I’m a newbie here. I tried posting this earlier but no one answered. I just neee a favor to help me to know if this bag is authentic or not. I’m selling it and someone wants to buy in $70. I would like to know if I’m making the right decision. No code tag. Please help. This is my link. Thanks in advance.
> 
> https://bnc.lt/focc/5fn33I0PXO



We do not authenticate for sellers
You would need to go to a Service for that
Sorry


----------



## Wella A

septembersiren said:


> We do not authenticate for sellers
> You would need to go to a Service for that
> Sorry


Ohh ok. Thanks for the clarification. I appreciate that.


----------



## Maya C

*Item Name: Bottega Venetta Large Tote 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments*
Hello! I just joined here. I am thinking to buy this bag but the owner doesn’t know it’s authenticity. It doesn’t have a date code. I did a research * I don’t know if my understanding is correct* 
Says vintage  Bottega didn’t come with a tag code before. It also says base on what i read that the ‘o’ of the letter should be slanted. And bag does. And also the  hardwares of the zippers matches my research. Saw imperfections on the weaving. Ask the owner what’s the interior made of and like a leather and soft texture. Here are the pictures. Will appreciate your help.


----------



## muchstuff

Maya C said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Venetta Large Tote
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments*
> Hello! I just joined here. I am thinking to buy this bag but the owner doesn’t know it’s authenticity. It doesn’t have a date code. I did a research * I don’t know if my understanding is correct*
> Says vintage  Bottega didn’t come with a tag code before. It also says base on what i read that the ‘o’ of the letter should be slanted. And bag does. And also the  hardwares of the zippers matches my research. Saw imperfections on the weaving. Ask the owner what’s the interior made of and like a leather and soft texture. Here are the pictures. Will appreciate your help.


This is the same bag you just tried to get authenticated under a different name as a seller. Reported. You've also admitted that it's been sold but you want to up the price depending on the answer you get here. Seller's remorse is unfortunate but tPFers take a dim view of cancelling a sale in order to inflate the price.


----------



## Mousse

Maya C said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Venetta Large Tote
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments*
> Hello! I just joined here. I am thinking to buy this bag but the owner doesn’t know it’s authenticity. It doesn’t have a date code. I did a research * I don’t know if my understanding is correct*
> Says vintage  Bottega didn’t come with a tag code before. It also says base on what i read that the ‘o’ of the letter should be slanted. And bag does. And also the  hardwares of the zippers matches my research. Saw imperfections on the weaving. Ask the owner what’s the interior made of and like a leather and soft texture. Here are the pictures. Will appreciate your help.



Please read tPF’s rules for authentications. You are posting the same bag as a buyer and seller under two different new IDs.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Please read tPF’s rules for authentications. You are posting the same bag as a buyer and seller under two different new IDs.


I've reported it.


----------



## BV_fan

Is this a new rule? I know other subforums have this rule, but as far as BV I always thought it was up to the authenticators to ignore requests by sellers.


----------



## septembersiren

BV_fan said:


> Is this a new rule? I know other subforums have this rule, but as far as BV I always thought it was up to the authenticators to ignore requests by sellers.



We told her that we do not authenticate for sellers
It is against the rules
When we told her that we do not authenticate for sellers she made up a new ID and is trying to pass herself off as a buyer


----------



## athena168

Hi, 
Can someone please help me authenticate this listing? TIA!

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Tote Bag INTRECCIATO 
Listing number: 292662298401
Seller: *japan_mono-share
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
*


----------



## Heartlock

indiaink said:


> Authentic Knot clutch.


Thank you very very much, Indiaink! Bought the item and waiting for the shipment. Very happy!!


----------



## septembersiren

athena168 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this listing? TIA!
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Tote Bag INTRECCIATO
> Listing number: 292662298401
> Seller: *japan_mono-share
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> *



IMO this is authentic
The color is Peltro


----------



## athena168

septembersiren said:


> IMO this is authentic
> The color is Peltro


Thanks do you know what year this is?


----------



## septembersiren

athena168 said:


> Thanks do you know what year this is?



2008


----------



## Gabri Patti

Hey there, 

I need help authenticating a Bottega Veneta bag that I bought at a thrift store. I actually had never heard of the brand before getting the bag, and I simply picked it up because of the its beautiful shape and color! 

*Item Name: *Unknown 
*Serial #/Tag Info: 10800108033RL .     9L00000779D313941409*
*Comments: *The material feels like real leather, inside and out. The strap is adjustable and the brand name is stamped on the metal. The "Os" are slanted. Based on my research, I believe it is vintage. The one thing that makes me uncertain about whether or not it is authentic is the 
information on the inside tag. 


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mousse

Gabri Patti said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I need help authenticating a Bottega Veneta bag that I bought at a thrift store. I actually had never heard of the brand before getting the bag, and I simply picked it up because of the its beautiful shape and color!
> 
> *Item Name: *Unknown
> *Serial #/Tag Info: 10800108033RL .     9L00000779D313941409*
> *Comments: *The material feels like real leather, inside and out. The strap is adjustable and the brand name is stamped on the metal. The "Os" are slanted. Based on my research, I believe it is vintage. The one thing that makes me uncertain about whether or not it is authentic is the
> information on the inside tag.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4155661
> View attachment 4155662
> View attachment 4155663
> View attachment 4155664
> View attachment 4155665
> View attachment 4155666
> View attachment 4155667
> View attachment 4155669



You found an authentic vintage creel bag. I have two of these in my collection. The tan leather lining dries out over the years and “peels.” I’ve been thinking about sending my gold bag off to Modern leather for an estimate on the possibility of relining it.


----------



## Gabri Patti

Mousse said:


> You found an authentic vintage creel bag. I have two of these in my collection. The tan leather lining dries out over the years and “peels.” I’ve been thinking about sending my gold bag off to Modern leather for an estimate on the possibility of relining it.



thank you so much! I am absolutely thrilled that I found something so special. Do you have any idea about its worth or where I can find more information about it online? I sell vintage and I like to know as much as possible about what I am selling.


----------



## Mousse

Gabri Patti said:


> thank you so much! I am absolutely thrilled that I found something so special. Do you have any idea about its worth or where I can find more information about it online? I sell vintage and I like to know as much as possible about what I am selling.



Sorry but we don’t provide guidance on resale pricing.


----------



## serenityneow

I’d greatly appreciate an opinion on this Roma and, if it is authentic, would also love to know the color name.  The seller sent me the two additional photos in response to my inquiry.   

Item: Medium Roma
Seller: trendyg_001
eBay id: 253799101333
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Autentic-Bot...rentrq:1262dca31650ac3d45697549fffe902d|iid:1





P.S. I’m not sure why the first one looks blurry on here.  It doesn’t in the photo she sent me —will try to fix.


----------



## Ana1847

Hi everyone,

I am newbie to this site and need help authenticating a Bottega Veneta clutch. I greatly appreciate your opinions on the item. The seller told me that she doesn't have card or receipt. Thank you!!










Item: Long knot clutch


----------



## septembersiren

serenityneow said:


> I’d greatly appreciate an opinion on this Roma and, if it is authentic, would also love to know the color name.  The seller sent me the two additional photos in response to my inquiry.
> 
> Item: Medium Roma
> Seller: trendyg_001
> eBay id: 253799101333
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Autentic-Bot...rentrq:1262dca31650ac3d45697549fffe902d|iid:1
> 
> View attachment 4155809
> View attachment 4155810
> 
> 
> P.S. I’m not sure why the first one looks blurry on here.  It doesn’t in the photo she sent me —will try to fix.



We need more pictures 
Refer to first post in this thread to see what info is needed


----------



## 2blueyez222

I hope I am posting in the correct place..I've been going in circles
Please help me with this Bottega Veneta metallic weave handbag I purchased maybe not too late to return...I never see it anywhere.......
I purchased it on ebay  and here is the link
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
I could get more pictures if necessary
Thank you in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

2blueyez222 said:


> I hope I am posting in the correct place..I've been going in circles
> Please help me with this Bottega Veneta metallic weave handbag I purchased maybe not too late to return...I never see it anywhere.......
> I purchased it on ebay  and here is the link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Brown-Silver-Metallic-Weave-Handbag/283075495351?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> I could get more pictures if necessary
> Thank you in advance!


You're in the right place but you don't have the photos necessary. Please refer to the very first post in this thread for pics needed.


----------



## 2blueyez222

Thank you for responding...here is the link and more pictures....
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Brown-Silver-Metallic-Weave-Handbag/283075495351?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## 2blueyez222

Here are a few more pictures to help authenticate this bag...My concern is also it does not have that leather smell....and I have not seen another bag of the brown and silver combo....




I think I now included all the necessary pictures...white tag back and front, zipper, inside, outside, bottom, and heat stamp.
Looking forward to hearing from you. Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> I’d greatly appreciate an opinion on this Roma and, if it is authentic, would also love to know the color name.  The seller sent me the two additional photos in response to my inquiry.
> 
> Item: Medium Roma
> Seller: trendyg_001
> eBay id: 253799101333
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Autentic-Bottega-Veneta-Roma-Medium/253799101333?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=731da07c465e479aa2ca3280a1483b51&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=253799101333&itm=253799101333&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:494fd751-99f0-11e8-be59-74dbd1805295|parentrq:1262dca31650ac3d45697549fffe902d|iid:1
> 
> View attachment 4155809
> View attachment 4155810
> 
> 
> P.S. I’m not sure why the first one looks blurry on here.  It doesn’t in the photo she sent me —will try to fix.


I would really like to see a picture of the heat stamp before giving an opinion. 
As for colour... I'm not really sure - it looks like Signal Blue or Electrique.  I can't think of a similar looking blue that they've done since 2012.


----------



## V0N1B2

Ana1847 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am newbie to this site and need help authenticating a Bottega Veneta clutch. I greatly appreciate your opinions on the item. The seller told me that she doesn't have card or receipt. Thank you!!
> View attachment 4156227
> View attachment 4156228
> View attachment 4156229
> View attachment 4156230
> View attachment 4156231
> View attachment 4156232
> View attachment 4156233
> View attachment 4156234
> 
> Item: Long knot clutch


I prefer not to give opinions on Knot Clutches as they are the most faked Bottega Veneta bag out there.
However, I will say that nothing about this Silk Faille Stretch Knot makes me think it is fake.
There are some Knot lovers and collectors on this forum, if they wish to give their opinion, it would be most welcome. 
The colour looks like it might be Emerald, but it's hard to say, as BV colours don't always look the same in Silk/Satin/Exotics as they do in leather.


----------



## V0N1B2

2blueyez222 said:


> I hope I am posting in the correct place..I've been going in circles
> Please help me with this Bottega Veneta metallic weave handbag I purchased maybe not too late to return...I never see it anywhere.......
> I purchased it on ebay  and here is the link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Brown-Silver-Metallic-Weave-Handbag/283075495351?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> I could get more pictures if necessary
> Thank you in advance!





2blueyez222 said:


> Thank you for responding...here is the link and more pictures....
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Brown-Silver-Metallic-Weave-Handbag/283075495351?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> View attachment 4157563
> View attachment 4157565
> View attachment 4157566
> View attachment 4157567
> View attachment 4157568
> View attachment 4157569





2blueyez222 said:


> Here are a few more pictures to help authenticate this bag...My concern is also it does not have that leather smell....and I have not seen another bag of the brown and silver combo....
> View attachment 4157730
> View attachment 4157732
> View attachment 4157733
> 
> I think I now included all the necessary pictures...white tag back and front, zipper, inside, outside, bottom, and heat stamp.
> Looking forward to hearing from you. Thank you


The heat stamp is kinda blurry, but otherwise, nothing makes me think it's fake. I have not seen this bag in person before and since all of the comparable bags I have found have been on Japanese reseller platforms, I wonder if it was sold there exclusively. I can't really give a 100% opinion because I'm not familiar with it but the authenticity details certainly match other similar bags. If I had to guess I'd say it was from sometime around 2005. It certainly isn't new so that may account for it not retaining its "leather smell" (or how and where it was stored).
If anything is causing you doubt, return it or consider a professional service like Authenticate4u for example. Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## 2blueyez222

V0N1B2 said:


> The heat stamp is kinda blurry, but otherwise, nothing makes me think it's fake. I have not seen this bag in person before and since all of the comparable bags I have found have been on Japanese reseller platforms, I wonder if it was sold there exclusively. I can't really give a 100% opinion because I'm not familiar with it but the authenticity details certainly match other similar bags. If I had to guess I'd say it was from sometime around 2005. It certainly isn't new so that may account for it not retaining its "leather smell" (or how and where it was stored).
> If anything is causing you doubt, return it or consider a professional service like Authenticate4u for example. Sorry I couldn't be of more help


Thank you for helping...I guess this is a tough one...


----------



## kate2828

Hello all, requesting opinions on this bag. I have a couple bvs purchased directly from the store but am not a long time owner so would appreciate thoughts on authenticity. This would also be my first preloved purchase. I missed out on getting this clutch earlier this year when it was 50% off and now it’s being offered almost new! Thank you!


----------



## Mousse

kate2828 said:


> Hello all, requesting opinions on this bag. I have a couple bvs purchased directly from the store but am not a long time owner so would appreciate thoughts on authenticity. This would also be my first preloved purchase. I missed out on getting this clutch earlier this year when it was 50% off and now it’s being offered almost new! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160987
> View attachment 4160992
> View attachment 4160993
> View attachment 4160994



Please submit photos of the details required for authentication requests. These are listed in the very first post in this thread.


----------



## Ana1847

V0N1B2 said:


> I prefer not to give opinions on Knot Clutches as they are the most faked Bottega Veneta bag out there.
> However, I will say that nothing about this Silk Faille Stretch Knot makes me think it is fake.
> There are some Knot lovers and collectors on this forum, if they wish to give their opinion, it would be most welcome.
> The colour looks like it might be Emerald, but it's hard to say, as BV colours don't always look the same in Silk/Satin/Exotics as they do in leather.



Thank you!


----------



## Chikibam

Hi! I just purchased a pre-loved BV though I can't tell whether it's genuine or not, I just love the style of this bag and the exterior is super soft - please help me determine whether it's authentic.. Thanks very much, details below 

*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Hobo
Seller name or ID:  Private seller
Comments: No other tags or labels anywhere besides the one in the photo. I can't find the tag with the serial number  *


----------



## V0N1B2

Chikibam said:


> Hi! I just purchased a pre-loved BV though I can't tell whether it's genuine or not, I just love the style of this bag and the exterior is super soft - please help me determine whether it's authentic.. Thanks very much, details below
> 
> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Hobo
> Seller name or ID:  Private seller
> Comments: No other tags or labels anywhere besides the one in the photo. I can't find the tag with the serial number  *


I’m sorry, but this is not an authentic Bottega Veneta.


----------



## kate2828

Mousse said:


> Please submit photos of the details required for authentication requests. These are listed in the very first post in this thread.



Thanks! Unfortunately I don’t have have much further details like the request or above me. It’s a private seller and the bag is the Napa clutch. Is anyone able to assist?


----------



## dolali

Hi ladies,
Can you help me authenticating this bag? Thank you so much

 Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Leather Intrecciato Nappa Medium Garda Hand Bag Gray B1596
Listing number: 312190153099
Seller name or ID: chance713
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botte...m=312190153099&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Comments: I hope this auction has all the pics needed! Thank you so, so much for your time!


----------



## Mousse

kate2828 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately I don’t have have much further details like the request or above me. It’s a private seller and the bag is the Napa clutch. Is anyone able to assist?



TPFers cannot assist unless you provide the required details. The seller, if refutable,  should be very willing to provide additional photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

kate2828 said:


> Thanks! Unfortunately I don’t have have much further details like the request or above me. It’s a private seller and the bag is the Napa clutch. Is anyone able to assist?


You're missing one of the most important photos needed to properly authenticate - the heatstamp. The underside of the zipper would be helpful as well.


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can you help me authenticating this bag? Thank you so much
> Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Leather Intrecciato Nappa Medium Garda Hand Bag Gray B1596
> Listing number: 312190153099
> Seller name or ID: chance713
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Bottega-Veneta-Leather-Intrecciato-Nappa-Medium-Garda-Hand-Bag-Gray-B1596/312190153099?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=52935&meid=b04fc63d293e44919393d86280e92001&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=12&sd=253801800311&itm=312190153099&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> Comments: I hope this auction has all the pics needed! Thank you so, so much for your time!


The bag is the listing is authentic, IMO.  
The colour is probably New Light Grey, I think it's too light to be Ardoise, but it's possible.


----------



## dolali

YAY! thank you so much VON


----------



## kate2828

Mousse said:


> TPFers cannot assist unless you provide the required details. The seller, if refutable,  should be very willing to provide additional photos.



I’m confused as the listing above posted after mine also didn’t provide the details requested. Is my listing being treated differently? The seller is out of the country. If it can be deemed authentic then I’d appreciate assistance with this. If not, I will just move on. Thanks!


----------



## kate2828

V0N1B2 said:


> You're missing one of the most important photos needed to properly authenticate - the heatstamp. The underside of the zipper would be helpful as well.



Ahhh understood. Thank you for clarifying!


----------



## SDC2003

Hello fellow bv lovers! Would someone please help with authenticating this cabat? The item number is 34087/02. The seller is Rebag and this is the link to the item which provides all photos and information. I just bought the bag. I thought it was a newer model but I fear it’s older. Thank you so much and hope I provided all information needed! https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...cabat-tote-intrecciato-nappa-medium2928373013


----------



## Kharris332003

Hello. I saw this unusual color cervo baseball on Tradsey and bought it.  It is from a “verified” Tradsey seller but I thought it best to ask for authentication.   It’s a true purple. It has an unusual feature that I haven't seen on my other cervos. The leather and lining are very similar to my other cervos.  Thank you very much. Any thoughts if authentic on the color?

http://trsy.co/23617137


----------



## V0N1B2

SDC2003 said:


> Hello fellow bv lovers! Would someone please help with authenticating this cabat? The item number is 34087/02. The seller is Rebag and this is the link to the item which provides all photos and information. I just bought the bag. I thought it was a newer model but I fear it’s older. Thank you so much and hope I provided all information needed! https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...cabat-tote-intrecciato-nappa-medium2928373013


Ideally, we’d like to see a clearer (full) picture of the authenticity tag as well as the metal LE plate on the pouch. Post the pictures when you receive the bag. The year will be on the plaque on this particular season’s Cabat and will give an indication of the colour. I think it might be Eduardo from Fall/Winter 2013, but will know more when the correct photos are posted


----------



## V0N1B2

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4163322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I saw this unusual color cervo baseball on Tradsey and bought it.  It is from a “verified” Tradsey seller but I thought it best to ask for authentication.   It’s a true purple. It has an unusual feature that I haven't seen on my other cervos. The leather and lining are very similar to my other cervos.  Thank you very much. Any thoughts if authentic on the color?
> 
> http://trsy.co/23617137


What is the “unusual feature” you mention? This looks like an authentic Cervo Hobo in Violet from 2012.


----------



## SDC2003

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, we’d like to see a clearer (full) picture of the authenticity tag as well as the metal LE plate on the pouch. Post the pictures when you receive the bag. The year will be on the plaque on this particular season’s Cabat and will give an indication of the colour. I think it might be Eduardo from Fall/Winter 2013, but will know more when the correct photos are posted



Thank you so much Von! As others have said here you are indeed a treasure trove of BV information. Yes I will post more photos once I receive the bag!


----------



## V0N1B2

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4163322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. I saw this unusual color cervo baseball on Tradsey and bought it.  It is from a “verified” Tradsey seller but I thought it best to ask for authentication.   It’s a true purple. It has an unusual feature that I haven't seen on my other cervos. The leather and lining are very similar to my other cervos.  Thank you very much. Any thoughts if authentic on the color?
> 
> http://trsy.co/23617137





V0N1B2 said:


> What is the “unusual feature” you mention? This looks like an authentic Cervo Hobo in Violet from 2012.


Are these your photos? 'Cause looking at it again, I'm pretty positive this isn't Violet. I think it's probably more like Atlantic, which isn't a true purple, it's technically a Blue but reads purple if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Are these your photos? 'Cause looking at it again, I'm pretty positive this isn't Violet. I think it's probably more like Atlantic, which isn't a true purple, it's technically a Blue but reads purple if you know what I mean.



Correct. The Cervo hobo was never released in violet.


----------



## Kharris332003

V0N1B2 said:


> What is the “unusual feature” you mention? This looks like an authentic Cervo Hobo in Violet from 2012.


Hi. Thank you for checking. I’ve never seen a mark on the zipper head back like this one. I was worried about counterfeiters. Thanks again.


----------



## Kharris332003

Mousse said:


> Correct. The Cervo hobo was never released in violet.


Thie color was also one of my concerns. I ordered an Atlantic and returned (which I now regret) so it’s not Atlantic. Thanks again.


----------



## Kharris332003

So sorry that I can’t manage to answer everthing at once. I took the photos but the Tradsey link has some, too. It’s not Quetsche as I also have this color. (I know I have a problem with too many of these.  LOL)


----------



## V0N1B2

Kharris332003 said:


> Hi. Thank you for checking. I’ve never seen a mark on the zipper head back like this one. I was worried about counterfeiters. Thanks again.


That's the new zipper. Many of the BVs produced in the last few years have these Bottega Veneta branded zippers.
I think the best thing would be to ask the staff at your local Bottega Boutique to run the serial number for you. Unfortunately with this new (for now) authenticity tag format, and the chameleon-like colours of so many BV bags, it's almost impossible to give an accurate opinion on colour. I can't think of another dark enough purple that was done (or offered in Cervo) since 2014-ish.


----------



## grietje

Kharris332003 said:


> S... It’s not Quetsche as I also have this color...





V0N1B2 said:


> ... I can't think of another dark enough purple that was done (or offered in Cervo) since 2014-ish.



Could it be Bering?


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Could it be Bering?



It might be plum from Fall Winter 2012/13. I don’t recall if it was available in Cervo.


----------



## V0N1B2

OP stated it was a “true purple”. I honestly have no idea. It has to be a colour from 2014ish due to the butterfly zippers


----------



## Kharris332003

Thank you very much for all the great, knowledgeable help on this.  If I ever get near a boutique, I will ask them and post the answer.  Thanks again.


----------



## Monica Sanders

Greetings,

I was given this bag, which I like a lot, but there were no dust covers or cards with it. I hope someone can help me authenticate and understand where it came from. I have never seen a BV like this one.


----------



## septembersiren

Monica Sanders said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I was given this bag, which I like a lot, but there were no dust covers or cards with it. I hope someone can help me authenticate and understand where it came from. I have never seen a BV like this one.



This is authentic 
The treatment is called Marco Polo
It is actually coated canvas
It is Pre Tomas Maier which makes it before the year of 2000
Vintage 
Maybe someone will chime in with more info


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> This is authentic
> The treatment is called Marco Polo
> It is actually coated canvas
> It is Pre Tomas Maier which makes it before the year of 2000
> Vintage
> Maybe someone will chime in with more info



I have never seen this vintage Marco Polo style before. It’s a wonderful find and it looks like it’s in wonderful condition.


----------



## Monica Sanders

Mousse said:


> I have never seen this vintage Marco Polo style before. It’s a wonderful find and it looks like it’s in wonderful condition.


Thank you!  This is way more than I knew before. It really is like new. My aunt was a backup singer in her younger years and has all kinds of stuff in her closet that she gives away on occasion. She also gave me a Coach bag that I suspect is from the 80’s.


----------



## jburgh

Please make sure you post any authentication requests in the Authenticate this thread at the top of the BV forum main page. This is why your post was moved.


----------



## Supergirl18

Hello ladies,
Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks much!

Item Name: Baby Olimpia Intrecciato (147107) Red Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 23305335
Seller name or ID: Tradesy
Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ato-147107-red-leather-shoulder-bag/23305335/


----------



## whateve

Please authenticate.
Name: VINTAGE BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO BLUE LEATHER LARGE SHOULDER BAG PURSE
Listing number: 332766847795
seller: shesellsseashells80
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BO...847795?hash=item4d7a732333:g:B0UAAOSwvJNbdbo8
Thank you!


----------



## Mousse

whateve said:


> Please authenticate.
> Name: VINTAGE BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO BLUE LEATHER LARGE SHOULDER BAG PURSE
> Listing number: 332766847795
> seller: shesellsseashells80
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BO...847795?hash=item4d7a732333:g:B0UAAOSwvJNbdbo8
> Thank you!



IMHO, it’s an authentic vintage BV in great condition. Bags from this early 90’s era did not have a white authenticity tag.


----------



## whateve

Mousse said:


> IMHO, it’s an authentic vintage BV in great condition. Bags from this early 90’s era did not have a white authenticity tag.


Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Supergirl18 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks much!
> 
> Item Name: Baby Olimpia Intrecciato (147107) Red Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 23305335
> Seller name or ID: Tradesy
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ato-147107-red-leather-shoulder-bag/23305335/


This looks okay but I’d prefer to see a photo of the entire authenticity tag as well as the photos noted in the first post of this thread (like underside of zippers ets )


----------



## septembersiren

Supergirl18 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks much!
> 
> Item Name: Baby Olimpia Intrecciato (147107) Red Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 23305335
> Seller name or ID: Tradesy
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...ato-147107-red-leather-shoulder-bag/23305335/



Authentic


----------



## dolali

I swear I did not hit the final button to buy this (or I thought I did not!!)! 
I wanted to mesure my own large cervo loop to  compare the size to this one, before hitting the final step of buying it now,  BUT, while I was  pulling my cervo out to measure it, I got the notification my CC had been charged and I had bought the item  

 Soooo... if it is not too late to authenticate I would appreciate your opinion: 

NAME: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Leather Wine Red Used Vintage
Seller: brandoff
Item number: 273414107688
link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Thank you so much


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I swear I did not hit the final button to buy this (or I thought I did not!!)!
> I wanted to mesure my own large cervo loop to  compare the size to this one, before hitting the final step of buying it now,  BUT, while I was  pulling my cervo out to measure it, I got the notification my CC had been charged and I had bought the item
> 
> Soooo... if it is not too late to authenticate I would appreciate your opinion:
> 
> NAME: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Leather Wine Red Used Vintage
> Seller: brandoff
> Item number: 273414107688
> link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Shoulder-Bag-Leather-Wine-Red-Used-Vintage/273414107688?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


Not sure if this is helpful but I just measured mine and its 22" wide. The rest of the measurements are in the range of this one.


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> I swear I did not hit the final button to buy this (or I thought I did not!!)!
> I wanted to mesure my own large cervo loop to  compare the size to this one, before hitting the final step of buying it now,  BUT, while I was  pulling my cervo out to measure it, I got the notification my CC had been charged and I had bought the item
> Soooo... if it is not too late to authenticate I would appreciate your opinion:
> NAME: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Leather Wine Red Used Vintage
> Seller: brandoff
> Item number: 273414107688
> link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Shoulder-Bag-Leather-Wine-Red-Used-Vintage/273414107688?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Thank you so much


The (_unknown colour_) Cervo Shoulder Bag in the listing is authentic, IMO.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Not sure if this is helpful but I just measured mine and its 22" wide. The rest of the measurements are in the range of this one.


Thank you muchsutff! Looks like the large one to me, but will see when it arrives. 



V0N1B2 said:


> The (_unknown colour_) Cervo Shoulder Bag in the listing is authentic, IMO.


Many thanks VON! I wonder if with serial number I can call a BV store to find out the color? Unfortunately, I don't have any stores close by.


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Thank you muchsutff! Looks like the large one to me, but will see when it arrives.
> 
> Many thanks VON! I wonder if with serial number I can call a BV store to find out the color? Unfortunately, I don't have any stores close by.


I'm sure you can... otherwise post pictures of it when you receive it. If you take some pictures in different lights, we might be able to more easily identify the colour for you. It can only be one of maybe two or three colours. You'll be able to tell when you get it if it's more "Barolo" or more of a "Brick/Brique" colour. The studio lighting on these listings is never a very good representation of colour - too many nuances to BV dyes (especially Cervo).


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sure you can... otherwise post pictures of it when you receive it. If you take some pictures in different lights, we might be able to more easily identify the colour for you. It can only be one of maybe two or three colours. You'll be able to tell when you get it if it's more "Barolo" or more of a "Brick/Brique" colour. The studio lighting on these listings is never a very good representation of colour - too many nuances to BV dyes (especially Cervo).



Thank you! I will try to call this week, but will also post pictures when I receive the bag!


----------



## Nshahin

Found this on Poshmark https://bnc.lt/focc/fTa5N6RFwP
Can anyone confirm it’s not authentic? It has no serial tags and the lining is fabric. Others I’ve seen have suede lining. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Nshahin said:


> Found this on Poshmark https://bnc.lt/focc/fTa5N6RFwP
> Can anyone confirm it’s not authentic? It has no serial tags and the lining is fabric. Others I’ve seen have suede lining. Thank you!


Hmph! I've seen a lot of fakes over the years, but I don't think I've ever seen a fake Tooled Veneta.
You are correct, this is not authentic.


----------



## Nshahin

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmph! I've seen a lot of fakes over the years, but I don't think I've ever seen a fake Tooled Veneta.
> You are correct, this is not authentic.


Thanks for validating my thoughts! I didn’t buy it but thought this bag would be too hard to fake   I guess anything can be knocked off !


----------



## pursecrzy

I have one Cabat and would love to have another one

Item: Cabat
Item number: 222635
Seller: Yoogi’s Closet
Link: 
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ven-leather-medium-cabat-tote-bag-102096.html

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

pursecrzy said:


> I have one Cabat and would love to have another one
> 
> Item: Cabat
> Item number: 222635
> Seller: Yoogi’s Closet
> Link:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...ven-leather-medium-cabat-tote-bag-102096.html
> 
> Thanks!


As much as I would like to help, I can't. A Cabat is just too difficult to authenticate without the pouch. With it, we can check the LE plaque and at least confirm that the colour of the plaque matches the correct season of release for that particular Cabat (among other things). With just the authenticity tag... well, that could technically belong to anything. Having said that, Yoogi's is a very reputable company and I know they will stand behind the product should you purchase it and have it professionally authenticated.  If you have an SA that you work with and they will run the numbers on the authenticity tag inside and confirm that it in fact does belong to a Medium Violet Cabat from SS 2012, then you will have your answer. (for the record, I think it is Violet from SS '12)
Sorry I can't be of more help


----------



## pursecrzy

V0N1B2 said:


> As much as I would like to help, I can't. A Cabat is just too difficult to authenticate without the pouch. With it, we can check the LE plaque and at least confirm that the colour of the plaque matches the correct season of release for that particular Cabat (among other things). With just the authenticity tag... well, that could technically belong to anything. Having said that, Yoogi's is a very reputable company and I know they will stand behind the product should you purchase it and have it professionally authenticated.  If you have an SA that you work with and they will run the numbers on the authenticity tag inside and confirm that it in fact does belong to a Medium Violet Cabat from SS 2012, then you will have your answer. (for the record, I think it is Violet from SS '12)
> Sorry I can't be of more help



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MimosaWeekend

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:
> *
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## MimosaWeekend

Hi. I just purchased this BV Python silver/metallic bag on TheRealReal.  
https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/bottega-veneta-snakeskin-shoulder-bag-11-12
(Scroll down on that site for photos.)
It was $250 having been marked down 50% from $500.

I googled its photo and found that Fashionphile had sold one for an unknown price. Tradesy has one for sale for $700. An online smaller consignment store had it for sale for $600ish.  

THEN I found THIS site in the UK selling similar for $67.34!!! And they have 520 units in stock!  How can a replica be made so cheaply when the materials are Python and green suede?

I am concerned that this is a fake that got past TheRealReal's authenticators.  I am unfamiliar with BV Python bags and could not find any information as to what Season/Year this could have been.  I will have the bag in hand later this week.

Can you help? Thank you in advance!


----------



## septembersiren

MimosaWeekend said:


> Hi. I just purchased this BV Python silver/metallic bag on TheRealReal.
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/bottega-veneta-snakeskin-shoulder-bag-11-12
> (Scroll down on that site for photos.)
> It was $250 having been marked down 50% from $500.
> 
> I googled its photo and found that Fashionphile had sold one for an unknown price. Tradesy has one for sale for $700. An online smaller consignment store had it for sale for $600ish.
> 
> THEN I found THIS site in the UK selling similar for $67.34!!! And they have 520 units in stock!  How can a replica be made so cheaply when the materials are Python and green suede?
> 
> I am concerned that this is a fake that got past TheRealReal's authenticators.  I am unfamiliar with BV Python bags and could not find any information as to what Season/Year this could have been.  I will have the bag in hand later this week.
> 
> Can you help? Thank you in advance!



The pictures we need for authentication are missing
Is there any kind of tag inside anywhere
Refer to the 1st post in this thread to see what pics we need


----------



## offleash

I’m interested in a large ink, tourmaline or grey Veneta.  Is this authentic?  
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...289832?hash=item4682ed2328:g:3o0AAOSw--lbctet


----------



## septembersiren

offleash said:


> I’m interested in a large ink, tourmaline or grey Veneta.  Is this authentic?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...289832?hash=item4682ed2328:g:3o0AAOSw--lbctet



Please post pics of the back side of zipper and the heat stamp


----------



## offleash

septembersiren said:


> Please post pics of the back side of zipper and the heat stamp


Thank you!  I just requested them.


----------



## offleash

offleash said:


> Thank you!  I just requested them.


The seller just sent these photos.  The main zipper is stamped RiRi on back and the smaller zipper for interior pocket is blank, as is correct on BV bags. Also included is the front of interior tag and inside stamping.


----------



## septembersiren

offleash said:


> The seller just sent these photos.  The main zipper is stamped RiRi on back and the smaller zipper for interior pocket is blank, as is correct on BV bags. Also included is the front of interior tag and inside stamping.



Authentic
Ink is a fabulous color
Great find


----------



## offleash

septembersiren said:


> Authentic
> Ink is a fabulous color
> Great find


Thank you!!


----------



## laredouter

I just bought this purse/wallet off of eBay so I thought that it would be worth getting it authenticated here.
Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Weaved Leather Coin Purse*
Seller name or ID: allsortsas
Working Link to pictures: http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Laredouter/Bottega veneta purse/story

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## septembersiren

laredouter said:


> I just bought this purse/wallet off of eBay so I thought that it would be worth getting it authenticated here.
> Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Weaved Leather Coin Purse*
> Seller name or ID: allsortsas
> Working Link to pictures: http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Laredouter/Bottega veneta purse/story
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!



Authentic


----------



## purselovexx

Hi, I am planning to buy the BV Intrecciato Medium Brown Hobo Bag. Can you please help me authenticate this item.
Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO MEDIUM BROWN HOBO BAG*
Seller name or ID: haute-boutique
Working Link to pictures: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292700458624?ul_noapp=true#rpdCntId
Thankyou!


----------



## septembersiren

Andrea Koesno said:


> Hi, I am planning to buy the BV Intrecciato Medium Brown Hobo Bag. Can you please help me authenticate this item.
> Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA INTRECCIATO MEDIUM BROWN HOBO BAG*
> Seller name or ID: haute-boutique
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/292700458624?ul_noapp=true#rpdCntId
> Thankyou!



Please ask the seller for pictures of both sides of the white tag the back side of zippers


----------



## purselovexx

septembersiren said:


> Please ask the seller for pictures of both sides of the white tag the back side of zippers


Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

Andrea Koesno said:


> Thank you!



I can’t really read the tag 
But IMO this is authentic 
The color is Ebano


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi All! Hoping someone could help authenticate this Pillow... I the only difference with the one I have is the back of the zipper, mine has a butterfly and this one doesn’t...?

TIA!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi All! Hoping someone could help authenticate this Pillow... I the only difference with the one I have is the back of the zipper, mine has a butterfly and this one doesn’t...?
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 4178854
> 
> View attachment 4178855



Authentic
Uluru was before this was made
Before the tag changed
We can’t read the tag 
Call a BV store and see if you can get a SA to run the numbers to tell you the color


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> Authentic
> Uluru was before this was made
> Before the tag changed
> We can’t read the tag
> Call a BV store and see if you can get a SA to run the numbers to tell you the color



Thank you!


----------



## coolganzee

Hi guys - just wondering if you can please check this - thanks a lot. 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA LEATHER INTRECCIATO MESSENGER SHOULDER BAG BROWN B1913
Listing number: 312228853596
Seller name or ID: chance713 
Working Link: https://www.ebay.ie/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...SSENGER-SHOULDER-BAG-BROWN-B1913/312228853596


----------



## septembersiren

coolganzee said:


> Hi guys - just wondering if you can please check this - thanks a lot.
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BOTTEGA VENETA LEATHER INTRECCIATO MESSENGER SHOULDER BAG BROWN B1913
> Listing number: 312228853596
> Seller name or ID: chance713
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.ie/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...SSENGER-SHOULDER-BAG-BROWN-B1913/312228853596



Authentic 
Ebano


----------



## coolganzee

septembersiren said:


> Authentic
> Ebano


Thanks a lot!


----------



## lkweh

Hello fellow TPFers,

Can you please help authenticate this mini Roma for me?

For these items, please use the following format:
*Item Name:  Mini Roma Ayers in Dusty Rose
Seller name or ID: Loveallbags 
Working Link to pictures: N/A
Comments: Pictures attached

Thanks in advance!! *


----------



## septembersiren

lkweh said:


> Hello fellow TPFers,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this mini Roma for me?
> 
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:  Mini Roma Ayers in Dusty Rose
> Seller name or ID: Loveallbags
> Working Link to pictures: N/A
> Comments: Pictures attached
> 
> Thanks in advance!! *



IMO authentic


----------



## lkweh

septembersiren said:


> IMO authentic


Thank you for being helpful, SS. Cute baby, btw. Do you know if Mini Roma comes with a mirror and does it have a key for the lock? My first roma


----------



## septembersiren

lkweh said:


> Thank you for being helpful, SS. Cute baby, btw. Do you know if Mini Roma comes with a mirror and does it have a key for the lock? My first roma



Idk if it comes with a mirror
Yes it should have a key to the lock


----------



## joyfuljoy

Hi there. i just bought this Bottega garda and wonder if it is authentic. There is no logo on the zipper.


----------



## septembersiren

joyfuljoy said:


> Hi there. i just bought this Bottega garda and wonder if it is authentic. There is no logo on the zipper.



Authentic 
There is no logo on the inside pocket zippers


----------



## joyfuljoy

septembersiren said:


> IMO authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## Giang

I have this Roma, please help confirm if it is authentic. Thank you guys


----------



## V0N1B2

Giang said:


> I have this Roma, please help confirm if it is authentic. Thank you guys


I'm sorry, this is not an authentic Bottega Veneta item.


----------



## TotinScience

Dear ladies, new here. Can someone please kindly take a look and tell me if this is an authentic item? Thank you!
Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato 272801 Black Leather Handbag
Seller name: golberg111
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...211399?hash=item3d72558187:g:D64AAOSwjkxbiqqi


----------



## Giang

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry, this is not an authentic Bottega Veneta item.


Thank you dear, luckily we have this thread so that I can consult the item before process any payment.


----------



## septembersiren

TotinScience said:


> Dear ladies, new here. Can someone please kindly take a look and tell me if this is an authentic item? Thank you!
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato 272801 Black Leather Handbag
> Seller name: golberg111
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...211399?hash=item3d72558187:g:D64AAOSwjkxbiqqi



IMO authentic
I believe it is the new Montaigne


----------



## TotinScience

septembersiren said:


> IMO authentic
> I believe it is the new Montaigne


Thank you so much! Very excited about this one


----------



## jasmmac

Hi! Can anyone authenticate this BV Men's Classic Bifold wallet for me? This would be my first time purchasing so I have no idea what to expect. Would really appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

jasmmac said:


> Hi! Can anyone authenticate this BV Men's Classic Bifold wallet for me? This would be my first time purchasing so I have no idea what to expect. Would really appreciate the help. Thanks!



I can’t see your pictures 
They all have a red x over them


----------



## missjenny2679

Item Name: Unsure 

Seller:The Real Real 

Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-veneta-intrecciato-accent-leather-handle-bag

Comments: I just got this and like to double check. Also, can anyone ID what type of leather this is? Thanks![emoji847]


----------



## whateve

septembersiren said:


> I can’t see your pictures
> They all have a red x over them


They are showing for me on a PC.


----------



## septembersiren

whateve said:


> They are showing for me on a PC.



Not for me
I am on my iPhone maybe that is why
But if I can’t see pics I can’t help you
Can you try reposting


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

*


Item name: *Cabat* Tote Intrecciato Nappa Medium
Listing number: Item Number: 34889/03
Seller name: Rebag
Working link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...cabat-tote-intrecciato-nappa-medium2938465554
Comments: seller says this is purple color.  Is it possibly orchid?  Also I requested a better picture of the plaque which I will attach.   Thank you very much!*


----------



## jasmmac

Oh sorry for that. I re-uploaded the photo. Please check it out. Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

jasmmac said:


> Oh sorry for that. I re-uploaded the photo. Please check it out. Thanks!
> View attachment 4189711
> View attachment 4189712
> View attachment 4189713
> View attachment 4189714
> View attachment 4189715
> View attachment 4189716
> View attachment 4189711
> View attachment 4189712
> View attachment 4189713
> View attachment 4189714
> View attachment 4189715
> View attachment 4189716



Authentic


----------



## jasmmac

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## septembersiren

jasmmac said:


> Thank you so much!



Weird now all the pics are showing up
Thank you for reposting


----------



## septembersiren

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> *
> View attachment 4189680
> 
> Item name: *Cabat* Tote Intrecciato Nappa Medium
> Listing number: Item Number: 34889/03
> Seller name: Rebag
> Working link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...cabat-tote-intrecciato-nappa-medium2938465554
> Comments: seller says this is purple color.  Is it possibly orchid?  Also I requested a better picture of the plaque which I will attach.   Thank you very much!*



Authentic cabat
I am not home so I can’t identify the color
I have a document case in the same color
I will be home tomorrow and will try to remember to post
I want to say it is orchid


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

septembersiren said:


> Authentic cabat
> I am not home so I can’t identify the color
> I have a document case in the same color
> I will be home tomorrow and will try to remember to post
> I want to say it is orchid


Thank you!


----------



## TotinScience

Dear authenticators, 
2 perhaps very often asked questions. 
1. Is the newer authentication tag version the one with many letters and numbers and two rows or the one with a single line code? On Yoogi's closet, I saw two bags which were the same in style but different in color, and one was from 2012 and had a double line tag, whereas another had no release year specified and had a single line tag. I am just curious if based on the tag style it would be possible to predict the bag's age. 
2. Is fabric lining instead of suede always a red flag for BV or do some styles (and/or older bags) just always come like that? I saw a lovely messenger on Fashionphile that had a fabric lining and got curious about that. Thank you!
Sorry if this is a wrong place to ask.


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Authentic cabat
> I am not home so I can’t identify the color
> I have a document case in the same color
> I will be home tomorrow and will try to remember to post
> I want to say it is orchid





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you!


Yes, it is Orchid


----------



## V0N1B2

missjenny2679 said:


> Item Name: Unsure
> Seller:The Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-veneta-intrecciato-accent-leather-handle-bag
> Comments: I just got this and like to double check. Also, can anyone ID what type of leather this is? Thanks![emoji847]
> View attachment 4189644
> View attachment 4189645
> View attachment 4189646
> View attachment 4189647
> View attachment 4189648
> View attachment 4189650


The Leggero Bag in New Red is authentic, IMO. 
I believe it is calfskin.


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 2 perhaps very often asked questions.
> 1. Is the newer authentication tag version the one with many letters and numbers and two rows or the one with a single line code? On Yoogi's closet, I saw two bags which were the same in style but different in color, and one was from 2012 and had a double line tag, whereas another had no release year specified and had a single line tag. I am just curious if based on the tag style it would be possible to predict the bag's age.
> 2. Is fabric lining instead of suede always a red flag for BV or do some styles (and/or older bags) just always come like that? I saw a lovely messenger on Fashionphile that had a fabric lining and got curious about that. Thank you!
> Sorry if this is a wrong place to ask.


The current authenticity tags are a single line, but they also had similar single line tags back in 2001-2003. There have been several iterations of authenticity tags in the past 20 years.
Some bags have suede lining, some have fabric. Depends on where they are from, how old they are, and which line they are from, ex: men’s collection...
Post the bags (link to listing) you’re interested in knowing about in the ID this BV thread, and we’ll try to give you a roundabout release date/season.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, it is Orchid


 Thanks so much!  As soon as it was authenticated I ordered it.  I'm so excited to see it in person.  I hope it's as wonderful in person as it looks. I've never seen this color in person.


----------



## missjenny2679

V0N1B2 said:


> The Leggero Bag in New Red is authentic, IMO.
> I believe it is calfskin.



Thank you [emoji4] [emoji1317][emoji173]️


----------



## Fifcat

Hi everyone! I've just purchased this belly bag recently. I wonder if it's authentic. Thanks so much!  
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Belly Bag*


----------



## V0N1B2

Fifcat said:


> Hi everyone! I've just purchased this belly bag recently. I wonder if it's authentic. Thanks so much!
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Belly Bag*


The Large Belly Veneta in Empire from Spring 2011 in the photos is authentic, IMO. 
*it could also be from Resort 10/11 - I'm not sure.


----------



## Fifcat

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Belly Veneta in Empire from Spring 2011 in the photos is authentic, IMO.
> *it could also be from Resort 10/11 - I'm not sure.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MichaB

Hello all, 
I have just bought this Bottega Veneta wallet and wonder if this is real an original one ? 
The interior is missing the Bottega Veneta stamp or name, it actually carries no branding at all . 
The interior quality is not really good at all ... Any help is really appreciated! thanks a million for your help
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 ted ! thanks a million!


----------



## septembersiren

MichaB said:


> Hello all,
> I have just bought this Bottega Veneta wallet and wonder if this is real an original one ?
> The interior is missing the Bottega Veneta stamp or name, it actually carries no branding at all .
> The interior quality is not really good at all ... Any help is really appreciated! thanks a million for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193427
> View attachment 4193427
> View attachment 4193430
> View attachment 4193431
> View attachment 4193432
> View attachment 4193433
> View attachment 4193434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ted ! thanks a million!



Is there a white or brown tag sewn into one of the seams


----------



## MichaB

septembersiren said:


> Is there a white or brown tag sewn into one of the seams


No, I can´t find a tag inside
and the brown fabrics seem to be some sort of plastic and make a cracking noise when touched .
Thank you !


----------



## septembersiren

MichaB said:


> No, I can´t find a tag inside
> and the brown fabrics seem to be some sort of plastic and make a cracking noise when touched .
> Thank you !



IMO this is not authentic 
Sorry [emoji253]


----------



## MichaB

septembersiren said:


> IMO this is not authentic
> Sorry [emoji253]





septembersiren said:


> IMO this is not authentic
> Sorry [emoji253]


Thank you so much for your reply and information ! Take care and all the ebst


----------



## TotinScience

Hi ladies, 
I posted this bag in the “please ID” thread but also wanted to check here. It should be authentic but I am a little worried about the internal logo not looking super sharp, is that normal over time? All the thanks! 
Name: lambskin messenger bag
Seller: fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-lambskin-zip-top-messenger-bag-burgundy-238960
Thank you!!!


----------



## septembersiren

TotinScience said:


> Hi ladies,
> I posted this bag in the “please ID” thread but also wanted to check here. It should be authentic but I am a little worried about the internal logo not looking super sharp, is that normal over time? All the thanks!
> Name: lambskin messenger bag
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-lambskin-zip-top-messenger-bag-burgundy-238960
> Thank you!!!



IMO thIs is authentic 
Because of the canvas lining I believe it is a men’s bag


----------



## Kharris332003

Hello, I didn’t consider myself a Cabat woman but saw this on TRR and fell for it. She’s lovely but I don’t know anything about Cabats. Will you please authenticate for me?  

I had to put blue painters tape on the serial number tag to get a good picture. The shadow on the plate is caused by the reflection of my camera. Please let me know if you need any other pictures.


----------



## septembersiren

Kharris332003 said:


> Hello, I didn’t consider myself a Cabat woman but saw this on TRR and fell for it. She’s lovely but I don’t know anything about Cabats. Will you please authenticate for me?
> 
> I had to put blue painters tape on the serial number tag to get a good picture. The shadow on the plate is caused by the reflection of my camera. Please let me know if you need any other pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194184
> View attachment 4194196
> View attachment 4194184
> View attachment 4194186
> View attachment 4194187
> View attachment 4194188
> View attachment 4194189
> View attachment 4194190
> View attachment 4194191
> View attachment 4194192
> View attachment 4194193
> View attachment 4194196



IMO not authentic


----------



## Kharris332003

Thank you very much, Septembersiren. I will contact them.


----------



## Kharris332003

septembersiren said:


> IMO not authentic[/QUOTE
> Thank you again for helping me.


----------



## jburgh

I think theis needs to be reposted...

*Please follow the following rules:*
Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.

Authentication opinions are free, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:

*Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:*

*Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
4. views of the lining
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
6. views of hardware
7. mirror, both sides if applicable

Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.

*Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
For these items, please use the following format:
*Item Name: 
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments:*

Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites

*Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*

Authenticators are not required to answer any requests, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format, or submitted by a re-seller.
Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
*Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.

Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag. This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.

Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.


----------



## GoStanford

What do you think of this one?  I can ask for more photos if needed.
*Item Name:  *Parachute
*Listing number: *253831876507
*Seller name or ID: *3221hy (I found one hit on tPF from 2015 in BV)
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...876507?hash=item3b198f0f9b:g:RaAAAOSwoX5arVti
*Comments:* Is this the smaller size Parachute?


----------



## whateve

Item Name: Bottega Veneta handbag, New, NO TAGS, with pouch, Buttersoft, Rusty Brown Color
Listing number: 292733197362
Seller name or ID: cmonster59
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292733197362?ul_noapp=true
Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> What do you think of this one?  I can ask for more photos if needed.
> *Item Name:  *Parachute
> *Listing number: *253831876507
> *Seller name or ID: *3221hy (I found one hit on tPF from 2015 in BV)
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...876507?hash=item3b198f0f9b:g:RaAAAOSwoX5arVti
> *Comments:* Is this the smaller size Parachute?


The Edoardo Parachute is authentic, IMO 
The Parachute only comes in one size that I'm aware of.


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta handbag, New, NO TAGS, with pouch, Buttersoft, Rusty Brown Color
> Listing number: 292733197362
> Seller name or ID: cmonster59
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292733197362?ul_noapp=true
> Thank you!


I don't see any red flags, but would ideally like to see a picture of the heatstamp before giving a final opinion. I don't think the seller is familiar with BV and probably does not know where it is located (especially if it's faintly imprinted). I think the colour is probably Brique?


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't see any red flags, but would ideally like to see a picture of the heatstamp before giving a final opinion. I don't think the seller is familiar with BV and probably does not know where it is located (especially if it's faintly imprinted). I think the colour is probably Brique?


Thank you. Yeah, I'm sure she knows nothing about BV because I had to ask her to post the pictures of the tag. Where should I tell her to look?


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> Thank you. Yeah, I'm sure she knows nothing about BV because I had to ask her to post the pictures of the tag. Where should I tell her to look?


On that model, the heatstamp is on the same side as the cell phone pocket, in the middle of the bag (lengthwise) but closer to the suede lining (height-wise). *if that made sense. 
In an ideal world, the underside of the zipper would be really awesome too.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> On that model, the heatstamp is on the same side as the cell phone pocket, in the middle of the bag (lengthwise) but closer to the suede lining (height-wise). *if that made sense.
> In an ideal world, the underside of the zipper would be really awesome too.


Thanks! I'll ask.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta handbag, New, NO TAGS, with pouch, Buttersoft, Rusty Brown Color
> Listing number: 292733197362
> Seller name or ID: cmonster59
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292733197362?ul_noapp=true
> Thank you!





V0N1B2 said:


> I don't see any red flags, but would ideally like to see a picture of the heatstamp before giving a final opinion. I don't think the seller is familiar with BV and probably does not know where it is located (especially if it's faintly imprinted). I think the colour is probably Brique?


The seller added a picture of the heatstamp to the listing. She didn't understand what I meant about the underside of the zipper!


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> The seller added a picture of the heatstamp to the listing. She didn't understand what I meant about the underside of the zipper!


Everything looks as it should. It's authentic, IMO


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Everything looks as it should. It's authentic, IMO


Thank you!


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> The Edoardo Parachute is authentic, IMO
> The Parachute only comes in one size that I'm aware of.


Thank you for the authentication.  I think you are correct that it comes in only one size at this time.  I believe this current size is the larger size.  I'm certain I saw a smaller size maybe two years ago in-store.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Thank you for the authentication.  I think you are correct that it comes in only one size at this time.  I believe this current size is the larger size.  I'm certain I saw a smaller size maybe two years ago in-store.


Oh yeah, I forgot they make a smaller Parachute now. I should know that. Duh.


----------



## Banjosue

Hello im new here in purseblog. I just want to authentic this Bottega Veneta wallet. Thankyou


----------



## dolali

Hi ladies! Thank you for your help authenticating this bag! 

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA BURGUNDY INTRECCIATO NAPPA CESTA LEATHER TOTE W/ RECEIPT
listing number: 113255727345
seller name or ID: somethinginsomethingout 
working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...rentrq:fef8079b1650a9c9e148b657fffced7f|iid:1


comments: Thank you!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> I think theis needs to be reposted...
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Authentication opinions are free, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*





Banjosue said:


> Hello im new here in purseblog. I just want to authentic this Bottega Veneta wallet. Thankyou


Please use the format as outlined in the above post for future requests.
The Foldover Card Case looks authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hi ladies! Thank you for your help authenticating this bag!
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA BURGUNDY INTRECCIATO NAPPA CESTA LEATHER TOTE W/ RECEIPT
> listing number: 113255727345
> seller name or ID: somethinginsomethingout
> working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-BURGUNDY-INTRECCIATO-NAPPA-CESTA-LEATHER-TOTE-W-RECEIPT/113255727345?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=3c97bec939be4075a8b9112032a9af4d&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=13&sd=183324739215&itm=113255727345&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:cc30e693-be09-11e8-ab82-74dbd1804071|parentrq:fef8079b1650a9c9e148b657fffced7f|iid:1
> comments: Thank you!!!


The Barolo Large Cesta Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## dolali

Thank you so much VON1B2!


----------



## TotinScience

Hi ladies, 
So sorry to keep pestering you with requests . I have decided I need a classic medium Veneta in my life and found the following:
Style: Veneta (medium, according to the seller)
Working link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2329314710...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I232931471017.N36.S2.R1.TR1
According to the seller, she purchased it in 2016. 
Additional photos provided upon request below
Thank you thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Hi ladies,
> So sorry to keep pestering you with requests . I have decided I need a classic medium Veneta in my life and found the following:
> Style: Veneta (medium, according to the seller)
> Working link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/232931471017?_trksid=p2545226.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I232931471017.N36.S2.R1.TR1
> According to the seller, she purchased it in 2016.
> Additional photos provided upon request below
> Thank you thank you!


The Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO 
I think the colour is most likely Espresso, but I can't confirm that with absolute certainty.


----------



## TotinScience

Through the advice of the amazing ladies here, I have realized medium Veneta and medium convertible might just be my jam. I found this convertible on theRealReal in great condition for a reasonable price. However, the photos they have do not show the tags/zipper etc. Is that normal for that shop or should I be worried? Thank you all!! 
Name: Medium intrecciato convertible in charcoal 
Seller: theRealReal 
https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...ickid=wvI0b41Y5z:owASzpeSUHXiUUkgzEd3lRWVVRU0


----------



## septembersiren

TotinScience said:


> Through the advice of the amazing ladies here, I have realized medium Veneta and medium convertible might just be my jam. I found this convertible on theRealReal in great condition for a reasonable price. However, the photos they have do not show the tags/zipper etc. Is that normal for that shop or should I be worried? Thank you all!!
> Name: Medium intrecciato convertible in charcoal
> Seller: theRealReal
> https://www.therealreal.com/phoenix...ickid=wvI0b41Y5z:owASzpeSUHXiUUkgzEd3lRWVVRU0



You can request the pictures needed
Pictures posted are not sufficient


----------



## TotinScience

septembersiren said:


> You can request the pictures needed
> Pictures posted are not sufficient


Thank you! Didn’t realize I can do that


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> Thank you! Didn’t realize I can do that



TRR aren’t always fast at replying. And yes, it’s very normal for them not to post pics of interior tags etc. Frustrating.


----------



## Joseph Molina

Authenticate this please. sorry i dont know thetname of this item, this mini wallet is almost 5 years old i think. this was given to my mother by a kuwaiti client. i dont see any authenticity tag on the inside. the zipper has no name on it, is this fake? thetquality is very good and it is made of a very thin genuine leather


----------



## septembersiren

Joseph Molina said:


> Authenticate this please. sorry i dont know thetname of this item, this mini wallet is almost 5 years old i think. this was given to my mother by a kuwaiti client. i dont see any authenticity tag on the inside. the zipper has no name on it, is this fake? thetquality is very good and it is made of a very thin genuine leather



I have never seen anything stamped like this


----------



## Joseph Molina

yeah same here the stamp is odd for me since i havent seen stamp like this even on the net.. even fakes bv has the same stamp as the original. this one has the stamp like hermes its a silver printed on the leather.. i asked my mom the age ofothis wallet, its almost 9 years.. not 5 years as what i have said before..


----------



## septembersiren

Joseph Molina said:


> yeah same here the stamp is odd for me since i havent seen stamp like this even on the net.. even fakes bv has the same stamp as the original. this one has the stamp like hermes its a silver printed on the leather.. i asked my mom the age ofothis wallet, its almost 9 years.. not 5 years as what i have said before..



Did you look in all the card slots for a tag? Sometimes they are hidden
If no tag and that is the only stamp I am sorry to tell you this is not real
If you like it 
Use it and enjoy it


----------



## Joseph Molina

thanks..


----------



## H’sKisses

Sooo. I was bad. I told myself enjoy Greg before getting another one... but then TRR sent me a $30 off code, plus they had 20% off... it was a sign. 

I don’t really know what other details I can take photos of, but I hope these are sufficient to confirm authenticity...

TIA!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

PS it’s so pretty, and there is a shimmer and subtle iridescence that’s hard to capture... its perfect for Fall! [emoji4]


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> PS it’s so pretty, and there is a shimmer and subtle iridescence that’s hard to capture... its perfect for Fall! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4211157



Authentic


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> Authentic



Thanks!!! I’m still wearing Greg, but can’t wait to start wearing this beauty!!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks!!! I’m still wearing Greg, but can’t wait to start wearing this beauty!!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



I don’t know what color it is but it was part of the scarebo collection fw2010


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> I don’t know what color it is but it was part of the scarebo collection fw2010



I couldnt find an official color, either, and only a couple of photos of this particular style and color combo. I guess it wasn’t very popular.


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I couldnt find an official color, either, and only a couple of photos of this particular style and color combo. I guess it wasn’t very popular.



Not sure if the scarebo collection went over too big
It was the one with the scars on it (bugs) not my cuppa


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> Not sure if the scarebo collection went over too big
> It was the one with the scars on it (bugs) not my cuppa



Very pretty colors, though... but yes, the bugs would give me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## fawkex

A friend offered me this pillow crossbody bag.. Can someone help me authenticate?
The back of zipper is plain..

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## zen1965

Hello, I am new to Bottega Veneta (except for a pair of reading glasses) but out of the sudden it is calling me...
I found two bags ("new" and old-style Montaigne) and would much appreciate your take on them:
*
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Montaigne Bag Tasche Intrecciato Ebano Braun
Listing number: 332807655918
Seller name or ID: himbeer_baby
Working Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Montaigne-Bag-Tasche-Intrecciato-Ebano-Braun/332807655918

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato 272801 Damen Leder Handtasche Grün BF324053
Listing number: 113132819839
Seller name or ID: elady04
Working Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Ven...andtasche-Grun-BF324053/113132819839#shpCntId
Comments: Thank you so much in advance for your kind assistance! *


----------



## septembersiren

fawkex said:


> A friend offered me this pillow crossbody bag.. Can someone help me authenticate?
> The back of zipper is plain..
> 
> Thank you in advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212348
> View attachment 4212349
> View attachment 4212351
> View attachment 4212352
> View attachment 4212353
> View attachment 4212354
> View attachment 4212355
> View attachment 4212356


IMO not authentic 
Sorry


----------



## septembersiren

zen1965 said:


> Hello, I am new to Bottega Veneta (except for a pair of reading glasses) but out of the sudden it is calling me...
> I found two bags ("new" and old-style Montaigne) and would much appreciate your take on them:
> *
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Montaigne Bag Tasche Intrecciato Ebano Braun
> Listing number: 332807655918
> Seller name or ID: himbeer_baby
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Montaigne-Bag-Tasche-Intrecciato-Ebano-Braun/332807655918
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato 272801 Damen Leder Handtasche Grün BF324053
> Listing number: 113132819839
> Seller name or ID: elady04
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Ven...andtasche-Grun-BF324053/113132819839#shpCntId
> Comments: Thank you so much in advance for your kind assistance! *



Both bags are authentic 
The Ebano is the old Montaigne 
The green one is the new montaigne


----------



## zen1965

septembersiren said:


> Both bags are authentic
> The Ebano is the old Montaigne
> The green one is the new montaigne


Thank you so much for your swift response! Now I have to decide which one to take....


----------



## fawkex

Thank you... 


septembersiren said:


> IMO not authentic
> Sorry


----------



## fawkex

Ive been eyeing on an espresso or ebano bv bag.. how about this medium veneta?

Thank you in advanced..


----------



## fawkex

And one more pic..


----------



## septembersiren

fawkex said:


> View attachment 4212694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more pic..



Authentic


----------



## TotinScience

Question for authenticators! Do Vintage Bottegas made of shiny polished calfskin and with a brass inner logo SHOULD have a tag or there was a time when BV didn't come with any? I found a lovely bag that was purchased from a vintage store that has the brass logo and the mirror but there is no tag. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Question for authenticators! Do Vintage Bottegas made of shiny polished calfskin and with a brass inner logo SHOULD have a tag or there was a time when BV didn't come with any? I found a lovely bag that was purchased from a vintage store that has the brass logo and the mirror but there is no tag. Thank you!


The older the bag, the less likely you’ll find an authenticity tag. 
I don’t authenticate vintage, so I can’t help you out with that particular bag.


----------



## TotinScience

V0N1B2 said:


> The older the bag, the less likely you’ll find an authenticity tag.
> I don’t authenticate vintage, so I can’t help you out with that particular bag.


Thank you! Is there a particular lovely TPFer who can have a little fun IDing this bag?


----------



## Penina

I purchased this Bottega Venetta today at off 5th Avenue here and just want to make sure its authentic. It was a bit damaged so I got a bit of a discount. I took a bunch of photos.


----------



## Penina

Penina said:


> I purchased this Bottega Venetta today at off 5th Avenue here and just want to make sure its authentic. It was a bit damaged so I got a bit of a discount. I took a bunch of photos.


It has no zippers i think its the 
*INTRECCIATO NAPPA tote shopper*


----------



## Penina

Sorry if I posted that in the wrong spot i mean to here. I am still new here. I got this Bottega Veneta bag today at off 5th avenue here it was a bit damaged at the bottom so i had a bit of a discount. I just want to make sure its authentic

Think its the Bottega Veneta 
*INTRECCIATO NAPPA Tote*


----------



## septembersiren

Penina said:


> Sorry if I posted that in the wrong spot i mean to here. I am still new here. I got this Bottega Veneta bag today at off 5th avenue here it was a bit damaged at the bottom so i had a bit of a discount. I just want to make sure its authentic
> 
> Think its the Bottega Veneta
> *INTRECCIATO NAPPA Tote*



IMO authentic


----------



## V0N1B2

Penina said:


> I purchased this Bottega Venetta today at off 5th Avenue here and just want to make sure its authentic. It was a bit damaged so I got a bit of a discount. I took a bunch of photos.


What is the context of this photo? As in, where is this heatstamp located, because the Bottega Veneta stamping should be on the bottom inside of the bag.  One of the photos makes it look like it might be on a separate piece of leather, and if so, what is it?
I'm just curious (as I agree that the bag is authentic)


----------



## Penina

V0N1B2 said:


> What is the context of this photo? As in, where is this heatstamp located, because the Bottega Veneta stamping should be on the bottom inside of the bag.  One of the photos makes it look like it might be on a separate piece of leather, and if so, what is it?
> I'm just curious (as I agree that the bag is authentic)
> View attachment 4215555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Thanks yes these stamped pieces of leather were sitting non attatched at the bottom of the bag. I still think my husband was pissed and pulled them off but not sure there are tiny holes punched around the heatstamp on the piece of leather. not sure what to do with them they came in a bag


----------



## V0N1B2

Thanks 
I was trying to figure out what they were and what their purpose might be. Maybe you can make a bracelet out of them. :lol;


----------



## Penina

Thank you ladies and if anyone know what I should do with the stamped pieces of leather please let me know. Enjoy your week


----------



## septembersiren

Penina said:


> Thank you ladies and if anyone know what I should do with the stamped pieces of leather please let me know. Enjoy your week



I think it is supposed to be sewn into the bottom of the bag but I am not sure about that
I think other tote bags (non BV) have a stabilizing piece of leather in the bottom to keep the bottom from sagging


----------



## Penina

septembersiren said:


> I think it is supposed to be sewn into the bottom of the bag but I am not sure about that
> I think other tote bags (non BV) have a stabilizing piece of leather in the bottom to keep the bottom from sagging


They are quite small pieces about 3 inches long and 1.5 inches wide approx. am I supposed to sew them into the bottom?


----------



## septembersiren

Penina said:


> They are quite small pieces about 3 inches long and 1.5 inches wide approx. am I supposed to sew them into the bottom?



I thought they were bigger 
Idk what they are


----------



## Fifcat

Hello everyone!
After all these years of dreaming for a Cabat bag, I finally purchase my very first one from a Japanese second hand luxury store. It was an extremely good bargain considering it's now over $10000 for a medium size Cabat in Australia. Downside of the bag is it doesn't come with the limited edition pouch apart from its own dust bag. There isn't any logo or stamp inside the bag apart from the little tag.
I did compare my bag with the other Cabat (ottone color) in page 233 and it looks the same to me. Would that be possible to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you so much! 
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Intrecciato Cabat Tote
Seller name or ID: Japanese second hand luxury store*


----------



## Penina

septembersiren said:


> I thought they were bigger
> Idk what they are


When I was in the store i could have sworn that i saw this on the side of the bag there is no Bottega veneta logo anywhere inside the bag. When I asked my husband he said there was never a logo sewn on the side of the bag and got really angry when I asked if he removed it. Just like the night before i sat my Balenciiaga dust bag down and when i saw it again one side of the strings was pulled out and he got mad from accusing him. I think thats a sign i need to stop getting bags
what do you think i really hope he didnt damage my logo


----------



## septembersiren

Penina said:


> When I was in the store i could have sworn that i saw this on the side of the bag there is no Bottega veneta logo anywhere inside the bag. When I asked my husband he said there was never a logo sewn on the side of the bag and got really angry when I asked if he removed it. Just like the night before i sat my Balenciiaga dust bag down and when i saw it again one side of the strings was pulled out and he got mad from accusing him. I think thats a sign i need to stop getting bags
> what do you think i really hope he didnt damage my logo



BV doesn’t have logos


----------



## xistrot

Hi All

Grateful if you could help me authenticate this. Unfortunately I do not know the model of the bag, and the seller is also unable to tell me.

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Duffle Bag (red)
Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: NA
Working Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/authenti...ile&ref_referrer=/sllcarousel&ref_sId=3731609
Comments:*
*

*


----------



## H’sKisses

xistrot said:


> Hi All
> 
> Grateful if you could help me authenticate this. Unfortunately I do not know the model of the bag, and the seller is also unable to tell me.
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Duffle Bag (red)
> Listing number: NA
> Seller name or ID: NA
> Working Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/authenti...ile&ref_referrer=/sllcarousel&ref_sId=3731609
> Comments:*
> *
> 
> *



Not commenting on authenticity as I’m no expert, but that leather looks amazing. Good luck!


----------



## fawkex

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thank you... I've purchased it and it arrived.. Love it!!


----------



## fawkex

Ive got an offer from Carousell seller..
Can anyone help me authenticate this covertible 3 ways?
I've recently smitten by bv bugs.. And keep on wanting more..

TIA


----------



## septembersiren

fawkex said:


> Ive got an offer from Carousell seller..
> Can anyone help me authenticate this covertible 3 ways?
> I've recently smitten by bv bugs.. And keep on wanting more..
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218090
> View attachment 4218091
> View attachment 4218092
> View attachment 4218093
> View attachment 4218098
> View attachment 4218097
> View attachment 4218096
> View attachment 4218095
> View attachment 4218094



IMO authentic


----------



## fawkex

septembersiren said:


> IMO authentic



Thank you...


----------



## V0N1B2

fawkex said:


> Ive got an offer from Carousell seller..
> Can anyone help me authenticate this covertible 3 ways?
> I've recently smitten by bv bugs.. And keep on wanting more..
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218090
> View attachment 4218091
> View attachment 4218092
> View attachment 4218093
> View attachment 4218098
> View attachment 4218097
> View attachment 4218096
> View attachment 4218095
> View attachment 4218094





septembersiren said:


> IMO authentic





fawkex said:


> Thank you...


NO NO NO!!!
FAKE!!! 
DO NOT BUY!!!


----------



## xistrot

I managed to find the model for this. It’s apparently the Fire Intreccio Memory Nappa Tote, releases in Cruise 2011-2012. 



xistrot said:


> Hi All
> 
> Grateful if you could help me authenticate this. Unfortunately I do not know the model of the bag, and the seller is also unable to tell me.
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Duffle Bag (red)
> Listing number: NA
> Seller name or ID: NA
> Working Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/authentic-bottega-veneta-bag-193126114/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/sllcarousel&ref_sId=3731609
> Comments:
> 
> *


----------



## Autruche.ta

Hi all, 

Please help authenticate this bag! (Want to get a BV bag for my Asia trip since LV and Chanel are way too common here) 

Thanks a lot ladies!!! Would greatly appreciate your insight!!


----------



## TotinScience

Hi Ladies! In a search for a convertible tote I stumbled upon this listing on Mercari that based on the price is almost too good to be true. The seller is very responsive and said they will add zipper underside photos.  Do you think it just might be real or is it not worth the risk given that images are not of greatest quality? Thanks a lot!!
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m66639432098/?ref=search_results


----------



## V0N1B2

Fifcat said:


> Hello everyone!
> After all these years of dreaming for a Cabat bag, I finally purchase my very first one from a Japanese second hand luxury store. It was an extremely good bargain considering it's now over $10000 for a medium size Cabat in Australia. Downside of the bag is it doesn't come with the limited edition pouch apart from its own dust bag. There isn't any logo or stamp inside the bag apart from the little tag.
> I did compare my bag with the other Cabat (ottone color) in page 233 and it looks the same to me. Would that be possible to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you so much!
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Intrecciato Cabat Tote
> Seller name or ID: Japanese second hand luxury store*


I really don’t like authenticating Cabats but I will say that the details shown are consistent with a Medium Ottone Cabat. That is all I’m really prepared to comment on that one, but you might consider one of the authenticating services to help you out with that.


----------



## V0N1B2

Autruche.ta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag! (Want to get a BV bag for my Asia trip since LV and Chanel are way too common here)
> 
> Thanks a lot ladies!!! Would greatly appreciate your insight!!


The Medium Veneta in Corallo from Spring 2007 is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

xistrot said:


> Hi All
> 
> Grateful if you could help me authenticate this. Unfortunately I do not know the model of the bag, and the seller is also unable to tell me.
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Duffle Bag (red)
> Listing number: NA
> Seller name or ID: NA
> Working Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/authentic-bottega-veneta-bag-193126114/?ref=profile&ref_referrer=/sllcarousel&ref_sId=3731609
> Comments:
> 
> *


The bag pictured is authentic IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Hi Ladies! In a search for a convertible tote I stumbled upon this listing on Mercari that based on the price is almost too good to be true. The seller is very responsive and said they will add zipper underside photos.  Do you think it just might be real or is it not worth the risk given that images are not of greatest quality? Thanks a lot!!
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m66639432098/?ref=search_results


The (Large) Ebano Convertible is authentic, IMO


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi All! Hoping to get this hobo authenticated! Please let me know if photos of certain details are needed and I will post. Color on photos are different from the colors IRL, can’t seem to capture it correctly.

TIA!!!


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi All! Hoping to get this hobo authenticated! Please let me know if photos of certain details are needed and I will post. Color on photos are different from the colors IRL, can’t seem to capture it correctly.
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> View attachment 4223222
> 
> View attachment 4223223
> 
> View attachment 4223225
> 
> View attachment 4223226
> 
> View attachment 4223227
> 
> View attachment 4223228



It’s authentic. I have this bag. Ossidato rame is a chameleon metallic.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> It’s authentic. I have this bag. Ossidato rame is a chameleon metallic.



Thank you! I tried under direct sunlight, indirect sunlight, inside the box... I could NOT capture the darn color! [emoji23] it’s so beautiful, I love it! It was an impulse buy, i thought it was such an amazing price and I couldn’t pass it up!


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! I tried under direct sunlight, indirect sunlight, inside the box... I could NOT capture the darn color! [emoji23] it’s so beautiful, I love it! It was an impulse buy, i thought it was such an amazing price and I couldn’t pass it up!



You’re welcome. I love ossidato rame. I have the hobo, the LE tote from BG, knot bracelet, zip wallet, small make up pouch, draw string pouch, and mini zip wallet. I should take a family photo. This metallic is a great neutral.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> You’re welcome. I love ossidato rame. I have the hobo, the LE tote from BG, knot bracelet, zip wallet, small make up pouch, draw string pouch, and mini zip wallet. I should take a family photo. This metallic is a great neutral.


Please do!


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> You’re welcome. I love ossidato rame. I have the hobo, the LE tote from BG, knot bracelet, zip wallet, small make up pouch, draw string pouch, and mini zip wallet. I should take a family photo. This metallic is a great neutral.



Please!!!


----------



## Lauren1

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...Impero-Ayers-Stretch-Knot-Clutch/382592283685


I'm pretty sure this eBay listing has to be fake, should I message the seller?


----------



## whateve

Lauren1 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...Impero-Ayers-Stretch-Knot-Clutch/382592283685
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this eBay listing has to be fake, should I message the seller?


Don't message the seller. You could be accused of harassing the seller. Wait for the authentication, and if it is fake, you can use the report button on the listing.


----------



## NAT_bagslover

Hi,

I need help to authenticate the Campana.


----------



## Mousse

NAT_bagslover said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help to authenticate the Campana.
> 
> View attachment 4223728



Please read the first post in this thread and attach the required photos.


----------



## Mulberryforever

Item Name: Large Cervo shoulder bag
Listing number: 6296191
Seller name or ID: Vestiare Collective

Hi, just wonder if this is authentic and what is the year and colour this bag. Thank you very much for your help


----------



## NAT_bagslover

Mousse said:


> Please read the first post in this thread and attach the required photos.



Oops sorry I’m too new!

Item Name: Campana Large
Listing number: 323502074522
Seller name or ID: doncaster42
Working Link:
https://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/323502074522?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


----------



## V0N1B2

Mulberryforever said:


> Item Name: Large Cervo shoulder bag
> Listing number: 6296191
> Seller name or ID: Vestiare Collective
> 
> Hi, just wonder if this is authentic and what is the year and colour this bag. Thank you very much for your help


The bag pictured is authentic. IMO.
Colour and season are hard to determine - only Bottega Veneta knows fur sure - but my best guess would be Junior from (I think?) Resort 2012.


----------



## V0N1B2

NAT_bagslover said:


> Oops sorry I’m too new!
> 
> Item Name: Campana Large
> Listing number: 323502074522
> Seller name or ID: doncaster42
> Working Link:
> https://m.ebay.com.sg/itm/323502074522?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


No red flags pending photo of Bottega Veneta heatstamp/embossing.


----------



## offleash

Can someone authenticate this for me?  RealReal says it’s vintage with no interior tags in the bag itself. I’m waiting for pictures of the zip pouch, tags, and dust bag.
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ium-intrecciato-cabat-tK-HYwSmt3c-EzJPn8Aa7kQ


----------



## V0N1B2

offleash said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me?  RealReal says it’s vintage with no interior tags in the bag itself. I’m waiting for pictures of the zip pouch, tags, and dust bag.
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ium-intrecciato-cabat-tK-HYwSmt3c-EzJPn8Aa7kQ


I’m curious to see a pouch as well... It is in no way, shape, or form a “Cabat” as they state. I’ve never seen anything like it to be honest, but I am not familiar with the BV models produced in the 80s and 90s . I’ll await further pictures.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m curious to see a pouch as well... It is in no way, shape, or form a “Cabat” as they state. I’ve never seen anything like it to be honest, but I am not familiar with the BV models produced in the 80s and 90s . I’ll await further pictures.



I wanted to add that the Cabat was introduced in 2002, one year after Tomas Maier joined BV. To the best of my knowledge, the cabat did not exist prior to Tomas coming on board. I’ve seen quite a few vintage BV bags, but I’ve never seen a BV weave like that in the posted photos. Perhaps other BVettes can shed some light on this tote bag.


----------



## Aint-No-Daisy

Any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## Negan

Can someone authenticate this wallet for me please?


----------



## V0N1B2

Negan said:


> Can someone authenticate this wallet for me please?


There is a format for authentications outlined on the fist page of this thread, noting the photos needed.
However, even without pictures of the heatstamp and underside of the zipper(s), I would say this wallet is not authentic.
Sorry


----------



## Mousse

Aint-No-Daisy said:


> Any thoughts would be welcome.



Is there a tag inside the bag? Vintage bags with this lining and the brass plaque have tags sewn into the lining or the inside pocket.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello, All! Hoping someone can possibly authenticate this mini Cabat? TIA!


----------



## H’sKisses




----------



## H’sKisses

Please let me know if other photos are needed. TIA!


----------



## ARGIE GARCIA

could anyone help me to authenticate this bag. I bought this bag from a secondhand store. Thank u so much


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 4230406


The Ottone Mini Cabat is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

ARGIE GARCIA said:


> could anyone help me to authenticate this bag. I bought this bag from a secondhand store. Thank u so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230572
> View attachment 4230573
> View attachment 4230575


Even with the insufficient photos, I can tell you this bag is not authentic. Sorry


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> The Ottone Mini Cabat is authentic, IMO



Thank you V0N!!!


----------



## ARGIE GARCIA

th


V0N1B2 said:


> Even with the insufficient photos, I can tell you this bag is not authentic. Sorry


it's okay. thank u so much. i do really appreaciate it.


----------



## dolphingirl

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Mini Roma Shoulder Bag in Black 
Item number:  323512883971
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...h=item4b52dedb03:g:ZHMAAOSwhh9bxsEv:rk:2:pf:0

Can someone please help me with this one?  I have not been buying BV for a long time so I am not so sure.  
Thank you in advance.


----------



## S_STAR

*Item Name:  *Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Intrecciato Satin Clutch with Ayers details
*listing number: *302931304242
*seller name or ID: *Buddy & Seller
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302931304242
*Comments: *
Hi, Could I get your expertise if this item is authentic I just purchased it in excitement and totally forgot to ******************, i'm hoping it might be an older version of the knot...


----------



## H’sKisses

What details are needed to authenticate BV scarves? Or is it too difficult to determine from photos? I know practically everything is counterfeited, but are counterfeit BV scarves common?  I see a few very pretty (vintage?) ones online...


----------



## V0N1B2

dolphingirl said:


> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA Mini Roma Shoulder Bag in Black
> Item number:  323512883971
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...h=item4b52dedb03:g:ZHMAAOSwhh9bxsEv:rk:2:pf:0
> 
> Can someone please help me with this one?  I have not been buying BV for a long time so I am not so sure.
> Thank you in advance.


I’m sorry I missed this - maybe you bought it? If so, post pics when you receive it. 
For any item with one of the newer style one-line authenticity tags, it’s really helpful to have as many pics as possible. Namely the zippers/zipper pulls/underside of zippers, closeup of snaps etc. The Roma is a highly faked bag and it helps to have as much info as possible.


----------



## V0N1B2

S_STAR said:


> *Item Name:  *Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Intrecciato Satin Clutch with Ayers details
> *listing number: *302931304242
> *seller name or ID: *Buddy & Seller
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302931304242
> *Comments: *
> Hi, Could I get your expertise if this item is authentic I just purchased it in excitement and totally forgot to ******************, i'm hoping it might be an older version of the knot...


I do not authenticate Knots but if I did, I would require closeups of the knot closure as well as photos of the Bottega Veneta imprint on each side of the clasp. If you post those, someone more comfortable authenticating Knots May be able to help you.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> What details are needed to authenticate BV scarves? Or is it too difficult to determine from photos? I know practically everything is counterfeited, but are counterfeit BV scarves common?  I see a few very pretty (vintage?) ones online...


The only indication that a scarf is genuine Bottega Veneta is the tag sewn on it. I have a few BV scarves and have yet to see a proper replica of the care tag (so far).  I have seen fake scarves but they’re usually thick chunky wool ones and come in a set with mittens and a toque (that’s a knitted hat to all you non-Canadians). Are there fake vintage BV scarves? I doubt it.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> The only indication that a scarf is genuine Bottega Veneta is the tag sewn on it. I have a few BV scarves and have yet to see a proper replica of the care tag (so far).  I have seen fake scarves but they’re usually thick chunky wool ones and come in a set with mittens and a toque (that’s a knitted hat to all you non-Canadians). Are there fake vintage BV scarves? I doubt it.



Thanks! And I learned what a toque is just last year! We had a reunion over the Christmas holidays and our family from Canada came... I gave them all “beanies” and scarves. Someone said thanks for the toque and I’m like “huh?!?!” [emoji23] we had the “it’s a toque” “it’s a beanie” argument for a bit.


----------



## southernbelle43

A question for the authenticators.  Is the baseball hobo a style that is faked much?  I noticed above that you said the Roma is often faked and that started me wondering if there are styles are are more or less likely to be fakes. Thanks for your expertise and sharing it with us.


----------



## H’sKisses

I found a couple of really pretty scarves, although I’m not sure how “vintage” they are... there’s surprisingly little info on BV scarves. hopefully someone can see if there are any obvious red flags.

NWOT Bottega Veneta Mauve Grape Rainbow Border Signature Butterfly Silky Scarf

#: 312280994469

Seller: balearic1

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Botte...rentrq:b20458e31660aa46c34223edffff201b|iid:1

Comments: additional photos are in description. No photo of tag, though.


----------



## H’sKisses

2nd one:

Bottega Veneta 50" Large Mauve 3 Ladies Silk Scarf ~ Rare & Exquisite ~Excellent

#: 273523165608

Seller: calicorain

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...rentrq:b20760001660aad30daf7ae8fffed29a|iid:1

Comments: no tag, but there are quite a few similar to this referencing Klimt.


----------



## H’sKisses

Last one, and TIA!!!

VHTF Bottega Veneta Silk Scarf, Inspired by Klimt, "The Virgins" - Purples - VTG

#: 192619888474

Seller: jillannmac

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VHTF-Botte...rentrq:b20cd7c21660aadcb2446c53ffff128b|iid:1

Comments: no tag, but the print on the scarf says BV for Neiman?! Exclusive?


----------



## H’sKisses

I know its difficult to authenticate, but I’d appreciate any feedback or opinions!


----------



## dolali

Can you help me authenticating this bag? Thank you

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Large Intrecciato Vermillion Red Nappa Leather Hobo Bag NWT
*listing number: *263979498461
*seller name or ID: *uashopper08
*working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...rentrq:b849116a1660ac3d8a24e274fffdb54c|iid:1
*
comments: *was vermillion a "wine" kind of red? 

Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Can you help me authenticating this bag? Thank you
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Large Intrecciato Vermillion Red Nappa Leather Hobo Bag NWT
> *listing number: *263979498461
> *seller name or ID: *uashopper08
> *working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Large-Intrecciato-Vermillion-Red-Nappa-Leather-Hobo-Bag-NWT/263979498461?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=4cc15905be4b46c2b0584725fe0a0dc8&pid=100678&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=263979498461&itm=263979498461&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:b9c31a6b-da50-11e8-91f6-74dbd18073df|parentrq:b849116a1660ac3d8a24e274fffdb54c|iid:1
> *comments: *was vermillion a "wine" kind of red?
> Thank you


The Large Veneta in Vermillion is authentic, IMO.
There might be pics of the colour in the Spring/Summer 2011 thread in the reference library.
It was a darker red - on the burgundy side - similar to Poupre.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I know its difficult to authenticate, but I’d appreciate any feedback or opinions!


I couldn't even begin to try. The problem for me (as with the bags, but especially the accessories) is that I have no reference point. I couldn't even tell you if those scarves were even released by Bottega Veneta. With current (2005 +) items, I can at least be sure that a certain design/colour was offered in a particular season or year.  
Sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

southernbelle43 said:


> A question for the authenticators.  Is the baseball hobo a style that is faked much?  I noticed above that you said the Roma is often faked and that started me wondering if there are styles are are more or less likely to be fakes. Thanks for your expertise and sharing it with us.


There was a time when you could buy a counterfeit Cervo Hobo (Nero & Ebano).
I have see fake Knots, Cabats, Romas, Venetas, Campanas, Gardas, Olimpias, Discos, Convertible Totes, Cestas, Montaignes - new and old, wallets, document pouches, men's bags, Knot Bracelets...
I've seen fake NineWest shoes for Pete's sake.  I mean, c'mon.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I couldn't even begin to try. The problem for me (as with the bags, but especially the accessories) is that I have no reference point. I couldn't even tell you if those scarves were even released by Bottega Veneta. With current (2005 +) items, I can at least be sure that a certain design/colour was offered in a particular season or year.
> Sorry



Thanks V0N! I’ll skip [emoji4]


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I know its difficult to authenticate, but I’d appreciate any feedback or opinions!



I agree with Von there is no way to authenticate a scarf


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Veneta in Vermillion is authentic, IMO.
> There might be pics of the colour in the Spring/Summer 2011 thread in the reference library.
> It was a darker red - on the burgundy side - similar to Poupre.



Thank you so much VON! I looked in reference thread and googled color. So pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> There was a time when you could buy a counterfeit Cervo Hobo (Nero & Ebano).
> I have see fake Knots, Cabats, Romas, Venetas, Campanas, Gardas, Olimpias, Discos, Convertible Totes, Cestas, Montaignes - new and old, wallets, document pouches, men's bags, Knot Bracelets...
> I've seen fake NineWest shoes for Pete's sake.  I mean, c'mon.


Good grief.  I suppose nothing is off limits.  Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Good grief.  I suppose nothing is off limits.  Thank you.


I've found a website just the other day that claims to have over 2000 BV  cervo hobos in the colour bering. By reading their "about us" info they're quite straightforward about sourcing authentic bags and replicating them. Since the pics they use are of authentic bags (one from Yoogi's and one from an eBay seller I've been chatting with) you have no idea what the bag will look like if you actually purchase one. My guess is that there's no way they would pass inspection here, highly doubtful they'd source deerskin!)


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I've found a website just the other day that claims to have over 2000 BV  cervo hobos in the colour bering. By reading their "about us" info they're quite straightforward about sourcing authentic bags and replicating them. Since the pics they use are of authentic bags (one from Yoogi's and one from an eBay seller I've been chatting with) you have no idea what the bag will look like if you actually purchase one. My guess is that there's no way they would pass inspection here, highly doubtful they'd source deerskin!)



Thus far, I have bought most of my bags from reputable resellers, Fashionphile, Rebag, etc. I did purchase a PS from eBay with a broken latch. I had it authenticated on TPF, sent it to Proenza Schouler for repair, only $85, and ended up with a like new bag for around $285.  But I don't trust myself to do that again.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thus far, I have bought most of my bags from reputable resellers, Fashionphile, Rebag, etc. I did purchase a PS from eBay with a broken latch. I had it authenticated on TPF, sent it to Proenza Schouler for repair, only $85, and ended up with a like new bag for around $285.  But I don't trust myself to do that again.


I've gotten some stellar deals on eBay but yes, its a risk...


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> I've found a website just the other day that claims to have over 2000 BV  cervo hobos in the colour bering. By reading their "about us" info they're quite straightforward about sourcing authentic bags and replicating them. Since the pics they use are of authentic bags (one from Yoogi's and one from an eBay seller I've been chatting with) you have no idea what the bag will look like if you actually purchase one. My guess is that there's no way they would pass inspection here, highly doubtful they'd source deerskin!)



The red flag is
BV would never produce that many bags in one color
When I worked for BV we would get at the beginning of every season a bit book
The buy book tells you what every store is getting in the American Market and what colors each store is receiving 
I don’t even think they produce 2000 Nero Veneta each season 
Maybe things have changed but I seriously doubt it


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> The red flag is
> BV would never produce that many bags in one color
> When I worked for BV we would get at the beginning of every season a bit book
> The buy book tells you what every store is getting in the American Market and what colors each store is receiving
> I don’t even think they produce 2000 Nero Veneta each season
> Maybe things have changed but I seriously doubt it


The site is clearly a replica site. If the amount of high end bags available didn't give it away the highjacked photos would. Amazing that they continue to exist but I guess its hard to shut them down.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> The site is clearly a replica site. If the amount of high end bags available didn't give it away the highjacked photos would. Amazing that they continue to exist but I guess its hard to shut them down.



Are they stating they are genuine 
Or do they say they are replicas 
If they are trying to pass them off as real you can report them


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Are they stating they are genuine
> Or do they say they are replicas
> If they are trying to pass them off as real you can report them



The wording is really ambiguous, they're careful to say they source from authentic bags but it's also clear that they make the replicas.

"Often, we get our hands on new items even before they are released to the public. Then we begin the process creating the finest brand style available. Our customers are usually amazed at the quality of the products they receive."

Would BV do anything if they're using pics of authentic BV bags on their website?


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> The wording is really ambiguous, they're careful to say they source from authentic bags but it's also clear that they make the replicas.
> 
> "Often, we get our hands on new items even before they are released to the public. Then we begin the process creating the finest brand style available. Our customers are usually amazed at the quality of the products they receive."
> 
> Would BV do anything if they're using pics of authentic BV bags on their website?



You can report them to BV
BV might be interested in how they are getting their hands in new items before they are released to the public
Do they have someone stealing?


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> You can report them to BV
> BV might be interested in how they are getting their hands in new items before they are released to the public
> Do they have someone stealing?


Who knows how true that statement is? I didn’t study all of the bags they advertise but most of what I recognized weren’t new styles.


----------



## dolphingirl

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m sorry I missed this - maybe you bought it? If so, post pics when you receive it.
> For any item with one of the newer style one-line authenticity tags, it’s really helpful to have as many pics as possible. Namely the zippers/zipper pulls/underside of zippers, closeup of snaps etc. The Roma is a highly faked bag and it helps to have as much info as possible.




Thank you very much.  No, I did not buy it.  I was not comfortable enough to place my bid.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
Good evening.  I hope all is going well for you.
I am interested in this bag, would you please help to authenticate the bag?  Thank you so much.
Here is its information:
Item name:  New BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Leather Large Shoulder Bag Classic Brown
Item #:         283232889684
Seller I.D.:    allygerber 
Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-BOTTEG...h=item41f1feeb54:g:EVYAAOSwAwVbpAVC:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## indiaink

Not authentic, so glad you checked on this!



tabolove26 said:


> Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
> Good evening.  I hope all is going well for you.
> I am interested in this bag, would you please help to authenticate the bag?  Thank you so much.
> Here is its information:
> Item name:  New BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Leather Large Shoulder Bag Classic Brown
> Item #:         283232889684
> Seller I.D.:    allygerber
> Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-BOTTEG...h=item41f1feeb54:g:EVYAAOSwAwVbpAVC:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## Danielle James

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:
> *
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
> Good evening.  I hope all is going well for you.
> I am interested in this bag, would you please help to authenticate the bag?  Thank you so much.
> Here is its information:
> Item name:  New BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Leather Large Shoulder Bag Classic Brown
> Item #:         283232889684
> Seller I.D.:    allygerber
> Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-BOTTEG...h=item41f1feeb54:g:EVYAAOSwAwVbpAVC:rk:8:pf:0



I think this bag was put up for authentication before and it was deemed fake


----------



## septembersiren

Is there a reason you posted the rules?
Do you have an item for authentication


----------



## Danielle James

Hi I’m new to this entire website so I apologize if I mess something up!

Item name: Black Bottega Veneta flap/messenger style bag
Listing number: unavailable 
Seller ID: unavailable
Comments: this was a hand me down from my aunt, so I have very little information on it. I know it is much older, since I emailed Bottega and they said they couldn’t provide details since it appears to be from a “much older collection”. It also doesn’t have a tag inside, just the logo on a piece of metal hardware on the interior pocket. It isn’t in the best condition, some scratches on the interior leather lining, and other problems. Just want to find out ANY info on it, as I’m not really into bags and might sell it to someone who could appreciate it more. Thank you to anyone who can help


----------



## septembersiren

Danielle James said:


> View attachment 4237727
> View attachment 4237725
> View attachment 4237723
> View attachment 4237721
> View attachment 4237720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I’m new to this entire website so I apologize if I mess something up!
> 
> Item name: Black Bottega Veneta flap/messenger style bag
> Listing number: unavailable
> Seller ID: unavailable
> Comments: this was a hand me down from my aunt, so I have very little information on it. I know it is much older, since I emailed Bottega and they said they couldn’t provide details since it appears to be from a “much older collection”. It also doesn’t have a tag inside, just the logo on a piece of metal hardware on the interior pocket. It isn’t in the best condition, some scratches on the interior leather lining, and other problems. Just want to find out ANY info on it, as I’m not really into bags and might sell it to someone who could appreciate it more. Thank you to anyone who can help



It looks from the pics to be Marco Polo
I can’t authenticate this as I don’t have much experience with vintage 
Marco Polo is coated canvas 
But I can’t tell from the pictures of it is or it is not 
Sorry


----------



## Danielle James

septembersiren said:


> Is there a reason you posted the rules?
> Do you have an item for authentication


I apologize, didnt mean to post that and now im not sure how delete the post. Not used to forums, and I'm new to this website. I do have a bag I'd like to be authenticated, and posted about it with pictures!

Sorry about that!


----------



## Danielle James

septembersiren said:


> It looks from the pics to be Marco Polo
> I can’t authenticate this as I don’t have much experience with vintage
> Marco Polo is coated canvas
> But I can’t tell from the pictures of it is or it is not
> Sorry


Thank you so much! Any info is useful to me and I appreciate it


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> It looks from the pics to be Marco Polo
> I can’t authenticate this as I don’t have much experience with vintage
> Marco Polo is coated canvas
> But I can’t tell from the pictures of it is or it is not
> Sorry



I’m with S. It looks like Marco Polo, but I’ve never seen this style with the top stitching. I can’t speak for its authenticity.


----------



## jburgh

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
> Good evening.  I hope all is going well for you.
> I am interested in this bag, would you please help to authenticate the bag?  Thank you so much.
> Here is its information:
> Item name:  New BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Nappa Leather Large Shoulder Bag Classic Brown
> Item #:         283232889684
> Seller I.D.:    allygerber
> Link:            https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-BOTTEG...h=item41f1feeb54:g:EVYAAOSwAwVbpAVC:rk:8:pf:0



Not authentic, in my opinion.  I've reported to ebay.


----------



## MKNS

*Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Vintage Handbag Dark Green, Unusual shape*

*Listing number: 223174066531*

*Seller name or ID: **planetbooks_sb* (566 )

*Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223174066531*

*Comments:  Hi! I’m hoping you can help me authenticate this bag.  I know this one is pretty beat up, which really depresses me, but I really love the color.  And before I even think about possibly purchasing this, I want to make sure it’s authentic.  The seller said there are no authentication tags in the bag.*

*I did see this style in this thread: **https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-bags-pre-yr2000.246421/*

*Thank you!!!*


----------



## septembersiren

MKNS said:


> *Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Vintage Handbag Dark Green, Unusual shape*
> 
> *Listing number: 223174066531*
> 
> *Seller name or ID: **planetbooks_sb* (566 )
> 
> *Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/223174066531*
> 
> *Comments:  Hi! I’m hoping you can help me authenticate this bag.  I know this one is pretty beat up, which really depresses me, but I really love the color.  And before I even think about possibly purchasing this, I want to make sure it’s authentic.  The seller said there are no authentication tags in the bag.*
> 
> *I did see this style in this thread: **https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vintage-bags-pre-yr2000.246421/*
> 
> *Thank you!!!*



IMO this is authentic


----------



## MKNS

septembersiren said:


> IMO this is authentic


Thank you!


----------



## tabolove26

indiaink said:


> Not authentic, so glad you checked on this!


Oh, mine.  Thank you so much for preventing me from a mistake.  The item is removed from listing.
Have a great Halloween!


----------



## andee137

Need your advice. I purchased what I thought was a vintage BV purse at an auction and have had it on ebay for a bit. I was trying to find out what decade it was from tonight to see if it was actually vintage and started digging. I realized that I think I may own a fake so I thought I would post it here. It doesn't have the authenticity tag inside, just the metal plate with "Bottega Veneta Made in Italy" but as I'm reading through stuff the zipper pull looks strange, though it does kind of look like an arrow, which does become part of the logo later on. Anyway, TIA as I need to take this off ebay if it is fake and figure out what else to do with it.


----------



## septembersiren

andee137 said:


> Need your advice. I purchased what I thought was a vintage BV purse at an auction and have had it on ebay for a bit. I was trying to find out what decade it was from tonight to see if it was actually vintage and started digging. I realized that I think I may own a fake so I thought I would post it here. It doesn't have the authenticity tag inside, just the metal plate with "Bottega Veneta Made in Italy" but as I'm reading through stuff the zipper pull looks strange, though it does kind of look like an arrow, which does become part of the logo later on. Anyway, TIA as I need to take this off ebay if it is fake and figure out what else to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4243615
> View attachment 4243616
> View attachment 4243617
> View attachment 4243618
> View attachment 4243615
> View attachment 4243616
> View attachment 4243617
> View attachment 4243618
> View attachment 4243622
> View attachment 4243623



Please refer to the 1st post of this thread
We do not authenticate for sellers


----------



## andee137

septembersiren said:


> Please refer to the 1st post of this thread
> We do not authenticate for sellers


I have taken it down.  I don't sell these purses,  so calling me a seller seems incorrect.  Buying and selling designer purses is not a business for me or even a hobby,  this happened once and I am just looking for authenticity the same way others have who also recently purchased.     I didn't want to be a "bad seller" if it was fake so now the ad is down.  I would like to know for myself.  I can send a screenshot of the taken down ad if you need.


----------



## whateve

*Item Name: *Auth BOTTEGA VENETA 212741 Black Leather Shoulder Bag*
Listing number: *232995109320*
Seller name or ID: *brandearauction*
Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...=item363f9739c8:g:VmoAAOSwTiVb4TF9:rk:13:pf:0*
Comments: *The size, style, and price are attractive, the condition not so much. I'm not too worried about the fading as I have a dye I have had success with, but not on BV. Do you see other problems with the condition?
Should there be a tag inside?


----------



## andee137

whateve said:


> *Item Name: *Auth BOTTEGA VENETA 212741 Black Leather Shoulder Bag
> *Listing number: *232995109320
> *Seller name or ID: *brandearauction
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...=item363f9739c8:g:VmoAAOSwTiVb4TF9:rk:13:pf:0
> *Comments: *The size, style, and price are attractive, the condition not so much. I'm not too worried about the fading as I have a dye I have had success with, but not on BV. Do you see other problems with the condition?
> Should there be a tag inside?


There is no authenticity tag. When did they start doing that? Maybe it's too old to have this?


----------



## maria darpa

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Tan Leather Medium Hobo Bag
*Seller name or ID: *mandharri74
*Working Link to pictures: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...h=item3b2115559b:g:H74AAOSwcABb2Vqs:rk:3:pf:0
*Comments: *A genuine bottega Veneta tan handbag with mirror in good condition,very soft leather,I have a added 2 new pics of the inside of my beautiful bag .

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

maria darpa said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Tan Leather Medium Hobo Bag
> *Seller name or ID: *mandharri74
> *Working Link to pictures: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...h=item3b2115559b:g:H74AAOSwcABb2Vqs:rk:3:pf:0
> *Comments: *A genuine bottega Veneta tan handbag with mirror in good condition,very soft leather,I have a added 2 new pics of the inside of my beautiful bag .
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> thanks!



We really need to see pictures of both sides of the white tag
You can contact the seller and request them


----------



## maria darpa

septembersiren said:


> We really need to see pictures of both sides of the white tag
> You can contact the seller and request them


Thanks, I've messaged her so will see what she replies. I'll send another one which has more photos shortly! thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## maria darpa

*Item Name: *GENUINE BOTTEGA VENETA BAG IN BLACK
*Seller name or ID: adoylep_8*
*Working Link to pictures:* https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-...ash=item41f2d2f776:g:yVMAAOSwHWtbzwdo&LH_BO=1
*Comments: *A lovely genuine in used but fab condition bottega veneta bag.
It has a few pen marks inside which I have put pics up of, takes nothing away from the bag itself.
Will post to uk only
From pet and smoke free home.

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
thanks so much!


----------



## septembersiren

maria darpa said:


> *Item Name: *GENUINE BOTTEGA VENETA BAG IN BLACK
> *Seller name or ID: adoylep_8*
> *Working Link to pictures:* https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-...ash=item41f2d2f776:g:yVMAAOSwHWtbzwdo&LH_BO=1
> *Comments: *A lovely genuine in used but fab condition bottega veneta bag.
> It has a few pen marks inside which I have put pics up of, takes nothing away from the bag itself.
> Will post to uk only
> From pet and smoke free home.
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> thanks so much!



IMO authentic


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> *Item Name: *Auth BOTTEGA VENETA 212741 Black Leather Shoulder Bag
> *Listing number: *232995109320
> *Seller name or ID: *brandearauction
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...=item363f9739c8:g:VmoAAOSwTiVb4TF9:rk:13:pf:0
> *Comments: *The size, style, and price are attractive, the condition not so much. I'm not too worried about the fading as I have a dye I have had success with, but not on BV. Do you see other problems with the condition?
> Should there be a tag inside?


Yes, there should be an authenticity tag inside the pocket. I’m sure the seller will photograph it for you if you ask


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, there should be an authenticity tag inside the pocket. I’m sure the seller will photograph it for you if you ask


Thanks! I'll ask.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> *Item Name: *Auth BOTTEGA VENETA 212741 Black Leather Shoulder Bag
> *Listing number: *232995109320
> *Seller name or ID: *brandearauction
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...=item363f9739c8:g:VmoAAOSwTiVb4TF9:rk:13:pf:0
> *Comments: *The size, style, and price are attractive, the condition not so much. I'm not too worried about the fading as I have a dye I have had success with, but not on BV. Do you see other problems with the condition?
> Should there be a tag inside?





V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, there should be an authenticity tag inside the pocket. I’m sure the seller will photograph it for you if you ask





whateve said:


> Thanks! I'll ask.


The seller says the purse is in storage in another facility so they can't take additional pictures. Is this a reliable seller? Should I buy it anyway, and get it authenticated when I get it? I know I can get my money back if it isn't authentic, but it is a hassle. I'm also concerned about the condition. Do you see anything of concern other than the fading? However, I really want this style and they aren't usually this cheap.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> The seller says the purse is in storage in another facility so they can't take additional pictures. Is this a reliable seller? Should I buy it anyway, and get it authenticated when I get it? I know I can get my money back if it isn't authentic, but it is a hassle. I'm also concerned about the condition. Do you see anything of concern other than the fading? However, I really want this style and they aren't usually this cheap.


I've been told by a very reliable tPFer (authenticator) that it's a good site and they tend to overestimate defects. Can't say for sure if they have with this bag, but I bought a BV bag from them recently and it was in much better shape than they advertised. They were also very good with communication whenever I've messaged them re: bags they have on eBay. Hope this helps.


----------



## LPY

Hi, I know it's difficult to authenticate vintage BV but what are your views on this? Or has anyone come across one like this before? Thanks!

Item Name: NA
Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/authentic-bottega-veneta-genuine-leather-handbag-made-in-italy-185263390/


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I've been told by a very reliable tPFer (authenticator) that it's a good site and they tend to overestimate defects. Can't say for sure if they have with this bag, but I bought a BV bag from them recently and it was in much better shape than they advertised. They were also very good with communication whenever I've messaged them re: bags they have on eBay. Hope this helps.


It does help. Thanks! I've had good experiences with Japanese sellers in the past,


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It does help. Thanks! I've had good experiences with Japanese sellers in the past,


I'll be honest, the BV I bought (my pekary hobo) was listed as a 6/10 and I can't find anything wrong with it. That may not be true for all of their bags but I'd buy from them again.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I'll be honest, the BV I bought (my pekary hobo) was listed as a 6/10 and I can't find anything wrong with it. That may not be true for all of their bags but I'd buy from them again.


The pictures for this bag look pretty bad. I can't imagine it would magically look better IRL.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> The pictures for this bag look pretty bad. I can't imagine it would magically look better IRL.


The quality of the pics on this one are so bad I can’t tell what the bag itself looks like. They’re pics are usually better than that.


----------



## CocoPuffs73

Item name: not known
Listing number: n.a.
Seller ID: n.a.
Comments: I found this bag at a thrift shop. I don’t know anything about it’s provenance. I have always wanted a Bottega Veneta bag, so I hope it is real... I would appreciate your opinions! Cheers!
Front:


Back:


Top:


Bottom:


Main zipper:


Inside zipper:


Tag:


Tag reverse:


Name plate:


----------



## indiaink

Authentic vintage satchel. I had a similar one at one point, but was never able to find much more info. It's a lovely piece, wear it in good health and happiness.



CocoPuffs73 said:


> Item name: not known
> Listing number: n.a.
> Seller ID: n.a.
> Comments: I found this bag at a thrift shop. I don’t know anything about it’s provenance. I have always wanted a Bottega Veneta bag, so I hope it is real... I would appreciate your opinions! Cheers!
> Front:
> View attachment 4247430
> 
> Back:
> View attachment 4247426
> 
> Top:
> View attachment 4247424
> 
> Bottom:
> View attachment 4247433
> 
> Main zipper:
> View attachment 4247425
> 
> Inside zipper:
> View attachment 4247438
> 
> Tag:
> View attachment 4247439
> 
> Tag reverse:
> View attachment 4247440
> 
> Name plate:
> View attachment 4247442


----------



## CocoPuffs73

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage satchel. I had a similar one at one point, but was never able to find much more info. It's a lovely piece, wear it in good health and happiness.



Thank you for authenticating! I really appreciate it. I am so happy to have found it, my best thrift store find by far—and from a brand that I’ve admired (from afar) for so long. Now if i could just find a Chanel....


----------



## bonfire_25

Could you please check this bag? Thank you very much


----------



## racheldiane

Hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag.  The price almost seems too good to be true!  The seller said there were no tags on these bags but she sent me a picture of the label and it is attached. Figures crossed it is authentic! 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta woven leather shoulder bag in black
Seller name or ID: argent5
Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-woven-leather-shoulder-bag-in-black/273545213798

Thank you!!


----------



## septembersiren

racheldiane said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag.  The price almost seems too good to be true!  The seller said there were no tags on these bags but she sent me a picture of the label and it is attached. Figures crossed it is authentic!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta woven leather shoulder bag in black
> Seller name or ID: argent5
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-woven-leather-shoulder-bag-in-black/273545213798
> 
> Thank you!!



IMO authentic


----------



## septembersiren

bonfire_25 said:


> Could you please check this bag? Thank you very much



I am not sure 
You will have to wait for another authenticator to chime in
I just have not seen this bag or hardware before


----------



## indiaink

As ss has written, this is authentic. Even better, it's an original Ball bag from 2005, as you can see from the receipt the owner kept. I hope you won the auction! I had the Ball for a while but the pockets ended up causing me more stress than not (I'm just weird, that's all) so I moved it on...



racheldiane said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag.  The price almost seems too good to be true!  The seller said there were no tags on these bags but she sent me a picture of the label and it is attached. Figures crossed it is authentic!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta woven leather shoulder bag in black
> Seller name or ID: argent5
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-woven-leather-shoulder-bag-in-black/273545213798
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I am not sure
> You will have to wait for another authenticator to chime in
> I just have not seen this bag or hardware before



I have never seen this bag or style of hardware.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> As ss has written, this is authentic. Even better, it's an original Ball bag from 2005, as you can see from the receipt the owner kept. I hope you won the auction! I had the Ball for a while but the pockets ended up causing me more stress than not (I'm just weird, that's all) so I moved it on...



This is not the original ball bag
The original ball bag had 4 outside pockets
I sold so many of them 
It was a great bag
This is a Veneta 
I can’t remember the name of the treatment to it right now
I believe it was from either 2007 or 2008


----------



## septembersiren

racheldiane said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag.  The price almost seems too good to be true!  The seller said there were no tags on these bags but she sent me a picture of the label and it is attached. Figures crossed it is authentic!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta woven leather shoulder bag in black
> Seller name or ID: argent5
> Working Link to pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-woven-leather-shoulder-bag-in-black/273545213798
> 
> Thank you!!



I just sent the pic of this bag to my friend who still works for BV and has worked for BV for the last 11 years
She concurs that it is a Veneta

Also there is no picture of a receipt


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> I just sent the pic of this bag to my friend who still works for BV and has worked for BV for the last 11 years
> She concurs that it is a Veneta
> 
> Also there is no picture of a receipt



There is something wrong with the link, it leads to Yoogis. If you do a search for the actual listing on eBay, it leads to a Ball bag.


----------



## septembersiren

I just followed the link and authenticated the bag shown


----------



## indiaink

Hey, ss - here is the corrected link of the auction that OP asked about, and the one which I authenticated:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-woven-leather-shoulder-bag-in-black-/273545213798?hash=item3fb090b766:g:zQMAAOSw0odbvPpG&nma=true&si=D%2F8K49VqQrMUhMCR%2BApfHoxYuw8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Hope that helps. ETA: MAKE SURE YOU CLICK ON ‘VIEW ORIGINAL ITEM’. EBay has started throwing up other auctions when the one you wanted has sold, and it can be confusing.



septembersiren said:


> I just followed the link and authenticated the bag shown


http://www


septembersiren said:


> This is not the original ball bag
> The original ball bag had 4 outside pockets
> I sold so many of them
> It was a great bag
> This is a Veneta
> I can’t remember the name of the treatment to it right now
> I believe it was from either 2007 or 2008


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> There is something wrong with the link, it leads to Yoogis. If you do a search for the actual listing on eBay, it leads to a Ball bag.


Has anyone else noticed this? I've been having issues with the eBay links for a few days now. Although the Yoogi's thing is really weird, it happened when I tried to click the link too.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Has anyone else noticed this? I've been having issues with the eBay links for a few days now. Although the Yoogi's thing is really weird, it happened when I tried to click the link too.


I noticed the link was broken right off the bat, and copied and pasted the whole thing into a new window so I could see the auction listing. I just played with it again - the first part of the link goes to Yoogis, second part goes to eBay. It was just created badly and pasted incorrectly into the original post, that’s all.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I noticed the link was broken right off the bat, and copied and pasted the whole thing into a new window so I could see the auction listing. I just played with it again - the first part of the link goes to Yoogis, second part goes to eBay. It was just created badly and pasted incorrectly into the original post, that’s all.


No, its been happening on the Balenciaga AT thread as well for a few days now. Only eBay links. The link doesn't connect to the individual listing it only goes to eBay in general (the link doesn't appear in red, just the "eBay" name does).


----------



## V0N1B2

bonfire_25 said:


> Could you please check this bag? Thank you very much


The bag pictured is authentic, IMO 
It was called the Intrecciato Nappa '73 Bag.
The colour looks like Steel? or Shadow? and it's from somewhere around Resort/Cruise 2012 (I can't remember exactly) when BV was doing some really weird sh!t with hardware - like painting it!! and putting *gasp* metal BV plates inside bags with rickrack around them!!  And satin lining!!  Yeah, painted enamel hardware.  Cray Cray


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag pictured is authentic, IMO
> It was called the Intrecciato Nappa '73 Bag.
> The colour looks like Steel? or Shadow? and it's from somewhere around Resort/Cruise 2012 (I can't remember exactly) when BV was doing some really weird sh!t with hardware - like painting it!! and putting *gasp* metal BV plates inside bags with rickrack around them!!  And satin lining!!  Yeah, painted enamel hardware.  Cray Cray
> 
> View attachment 4249087


There's one on Yoogi's...
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...en-nappa-leather-shopper-tote-bag-104944.html


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> No, its been happening on the Balenciaga AT thread as well for a few days now. Only eBay links. The link doesn't connect to the individual listing it only goes to eBay in general (the link doesn't appear in red, just the "eBay" name does).


Aha!  This sounds like a tPF problem, then. Has anyone let @Vlad know?


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Aha!  This sounds like a tPF problem, then. Has anyone let @Vlad know?


Not yet , I was hoping it would go away .


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Not yet , I was hoping it would go away .


I've reported it in the Feedback forum.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I've reported it in the Feedback forum.


Thanks


----------



## offleash

Does this look authentic? 
https://www.ebay.it/itm/19272104821...e3eb2751670aad74f735c56ffe9494e&ul_noapp=true


----------



## indiaink

offleash said:


> Does this look authentic?
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/192721048214?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2F0%2F0%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.it%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F192721048214%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3D0e3eb2751670aad74f735c56ffe9494e&ul_noapp=true


Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need to authenticate an item, and the layout of the request we'd like to see. This auction is missing several required photos, including a close-up of the metal plate on the pouch. Thanks!


----------



## offleash

offleash said:


> Does this look authentic?
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/192721048214?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2F0%2F0%3Fmpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.it%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F192721048214%26rvr_id%3D0%26rvr_ts%3D0e3eb2751670aad74f735c56ffe9494e&ul_noapp=true


Here are some additional photos


----------



## indiaink

offleash said:


> Here are some additional photos


Authentic. This is the metallic color Peltro from S/S 07.


----------



## offleash

indiaink said:


> Authentic. This is the metallic color Peltro from S/S 07.


Thank you, Indiaink!  I’ve always loved this color but I’m a little worried about metallic and whether it will wear as well as a nonmetallic color.  . I’ll have to think about this a little more.


----------



## indiaink

offleash said:


> Thank you, Indiaink!  I’ve always loved this color but I’m a little worried about metallic and whether it will wear as well as a nonmetallic color.  . I’ll have to think about this a little more.


Well, considering this bag is 10+ years old, the photos really show it’s worn very very well. It’s a HG bag for many.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Well, considering this bag is 10+ years old, the photos really show it’s worn very very well. It’s a HG bag for many.


some crazy ones  even have 2 of them...


----------



## AndrewHuang1314

Hi can you please help me authenticate this wallet. It was given to me as a gift and the leather has a strange texture to it. Thank you very much.


----------



## indiaink

Lucky you to receive such a gift. It is has a metallic grosgrain finish, as designed. Your wallet is authentic.


AndrewHuang1314 said:


> Hi can you please help me authenticate this wallet. It was given to me as a gift and the leather has a strange texture to it. Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254457
> View attachment 4254457
> View attachment 4254458
> View attachment 4254459
> View attachment 4254460
> View attachment 4254462


----------



## AndrewHuang1314

indiaink said:


> Lucky you to receive such a gift. It is has a metallic grosgrain finish, as designed. Your wallet is authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## Jannet1218

Hello, please, help me authenticate my bag that he bought three years ago on ebay, but now I have doubts about his authenticity. I appreciate so much. Jannet


----------



## indiaink

Jannet1218 said:


> Hello, please, help me authenticate my bag that he bought three years ago on ebay, but now I have doubts about his authenticity. I appreciate so much. Jannet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254542
> View attachment 4254543
> View attachment 4254542
> View attachment 4254551
> View attachment 4254552
> View attachment 4254546


Can you provide a better photo of the inside zippered pocket location - and the location of that tag - is that inside the zippered pocket?

ETA:  Also, please, the measurements, and confirming the color of the bag?


----------



## Jannet1218

indiaink said:


> Can you provide a better photo of the inside zippered pocket location - and the location of that tag - is that inside the zippered pocket?
> 
> ETA:  Also, please, the measurements, and confirming the color of the bag?


Hi, thanks for your quick response. I leave more photos. Color is black


----------



## indiaink

Jannet1218 said:


> Hi, thanks for your quick response. I leave more photos. Color is black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254630
> View attachment 4254631
> View attachment 4254633
> View attachment 4254634


It is authentic, and thank you for the additional photos.


----------



## Jannet1218

indiaink said:


> It is authentic, and thank you for the additional photos.


Thank you very much and you have a good day.


----------



## Elizabel

Hello All
I’m in love with this bag - I’m hoping I can please get your seal of approval?

I think it’s medium. It’s described as calf? Looks like my other BVs which are the soft nappa. 

Your thoughts please?

Thank you in advance 
E x

Edit - have tried to fix pics but don’t know how? Apologies


----------



## indiaink

Elizabel said:


> Hello All
> I’m in love with this bag - I’m hoping I can please get your seal of approval?
> 
> I think it’s medium. It’s described as calf? Looks like my other BVs which are the soft nappa.
> 
> Your thoughts please?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> E x
> 
> Edit - have tried to fix pics but don’t know how? Apologies


Authentic Medium Veneta - and it's nappa leather.


----------



## Elizabel

indiaink said:


> Authentic Medium Veneta - and it's nappa leather.



Thank you so much, Indiaink! 

E x


----------



## S_STAR

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Intrecciato Satin Clutch with Ayers details
*listing number: *302931304242
*seller name or ID: *Buddy & Seller
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302931304242
*Comments: *
Hi, Could I get your expertise and authentication on this, please? I received the knot clutch and I'm not sure if it's authentic. The usual black BV authenticity card with gold writing that comes with their products is not the same with this one. Apologies for the photo-overload btw.


----------



## indiaink

S_STAR said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Intrecciato Satin Clutch with Ayers details
> *listing number: *302931304242
> *seller name or ID: *Buddy & Seller
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302931304242
> *Comments: *
> Hi, Could I get your expertise and authentication on this, please? I received the knot clutch and I'm not sure if it's authentic. The usual black BV authenticity card with gold writing that comes with their products is not the same with this one. Apologies for the photo-overload btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257161
> View attachment 4257159
> View attachment 4257161
> View attachment 4257163
> View attachment 4257164
> View attachment 4257165


Gorgeously authentic. FWIW, I’ve never seen BV card stock with gold lettering, only the brown like you’ve shown here.


----------



## septembersiren

S_STAR said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Intrecciato Satin Clutch with Ayers details
> *listing number: *302931304242
> *seller name or ID: *Buddy & Seller
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302931304242
> *Comments: *
> Hi, Could I get your expertise and authentication on this, please? I received the knot clutch and I'm not sure if it's authentic. The usual black BV authenticity card with gold writing that comes with their products is not the same with this one. Apologies for the photo-overload btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257159
> View attachment 4257161
> View attachment 4257163
> View attachment 4257164
> View attachment 4257165



There is no such thing as a BV authenticity card
They are merely car cards 
We kept them in the store sometimes the bags came from Italy without them and we would supply them


----------



## phoebe_0526

*Item Name: BV Cabat in Pink 
Listing number: Gift 
Seller name or ID: Gift 
Working Link: Gift
Comments: it’s was a gift from a friend, and hoping to get help from your ladies to confirm its authenticity.  thanks so much for your assistance. I would be grateful to know more information about her, like the official color and the name for her. *
*
Thanks again! *


----------



## phoebe_0526

phoebe_0526 said:


> *Item Name: BV Cabat in Pink
> Listing number: Gift
> Seller name or ID: Gift
> Working Link: Gift
> Comments: it’s was a gift from a friend, and hoping to get help from your ladies to confirm its authenticity.  thanks so much for your assistance. I would be grateful to know more information about her, like the official color and the name for her.
> 
> Thanks again! *



More pics.


----------



## phoebe_0526

Thanks a lot, sorry for loads of pics.


----------



## staceybgordon

Hi,

This is my first time posting...Would greatly appreciate it if you can authenticate this purse that I bought.  I saw the same purse in white online (not on an official BV site) but my purse is missing the certificate tag and it does not say made in Italy.  Looking forward to your reply...many thanks in advance!


----------



## MKNS

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Purple Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Parachute Bag
Listing number: 302961143824
Seller name or ID: yoogiscloset
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...rentrq:315d87461670aad71e665e35fff3cb4b|iid:1
Comments: Hi - can you please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you!*


----------



## indiaink

phoebe_0526 said:


> View attachment 4257919
> View attachment 4257920
> View attachment 4257921
> View attachment 4257922
> View attachment 4257923
> View attachment 4257925
> View attachment 4257926
> View attachment 4257927
> 
> 
> More pics.


Authentic. You'd have to contact your BV SA to get information about this bag because the one-line code is only decipherable by them.


----------



## indiaink

staceybgordon said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time posting...Would greatly appreciate it if you can authenticate this purse that I bought.  I saw the same purse in white online (not on an official BV site) but my purse is missing the certificate tag and it does not say made in Italy.  Looking forward to your reply...many thanks in advance!


There should be a tag inside the zippered pocket, if you can post a photo of the front/back of that.


----------



## indiaink

MKNS said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Purple Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Parachute Bag
> Listing number: 302961143824
> Seller name or ID: yoogiscloset
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Purple-Intrecciato-Woven-Nappa-Leather-Parachute-Bag/302961143824?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=00024136a0e54185bb22969f7cb49baa&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=302961143824&itm=302961143824&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:68fde9fe-ecca-11e8-8818-74dbd1806459|parentrq:315d87461670aad71e665e35fff3cb4b|iid:1
> Comments: Hi - can you please help me authenticate this bag.  Thank you!*


Authentic; while their eBay listing doesn't show the photos we like to see, they DO have all the photos needed on their web site (yoogiscloset.com) - and it's also cheaper on their web site.


----------



## staceybgordon

indiaink said:


> There should be a tag inside the zippered pocket, if you can post a photo of the front/back of that.


Just checked .. no sign of any tag anywhere on the bag ...(:


----------



## phoebe_0526

indiaink said:


> Authentic. You'd have to contact your BV SA to get information about this bag because the one-line code is only decipherable by them.



Thank you so much sweetheart.


----------



## staceybgordon

indiaink said:


> There should be a tag inside the zippered pocket, if you can post a photo of the front/back of that.


This is the bag in white I found online with a few differences: https://parisstation.com/collection...a-veneta-white-intrecciato-leather-bucket-bag
Thanks again for looking at this!!


----------



## MKNS

indiaink said:


> Authentic; while their eBay listing doesn't show the photos we like to see, they DO have all the photos needed on their web site (yoogiscloset.com) - and it's also cheaper on their web site.



THANK YOU! And thank you so for directing me to their web site!


----------



## V0N1B2

phoebe_0526 said:


> View attachment 4257919
> View attachment 4257920
> View attachment 4257921
> View attachment 4257922
> View attachment 4257923
> View attachment 4257925
> View attachment 4257926
> View attachment 4257927
> 
> 
> More pics.


It’s the Memory Cabat in Shock from Resort 2012


----------



## indiaink

This is authentic - all the parts are in place and the metal stamping is right on, as is the weave.


staceybgordon said:


> Just checked .. no sign of any tag anywhere on the bag ...(:





indiaink said:


> There should be a tag inside the zippered pocket, if you can post a photo of the front/back of that.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s the Memory Cabat in Shock from Resort 2012


Of course it is, I was so gobsmacked at the beauty I forgot to answer that part. Lucky friends, hmmm!!!


----------



## staceybgordon

indiaink said:


> This is authentic - all the parts are in place and the metal stamping is right on, as is the weave.


amazing!  Thanks so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> There should be a tag inside the zippered pocket, if you can post a photo of the front/back of that.





staceybgordon said:


> Just checked .. no sign of any tag anywhere on the bag ...(:





staceybgordon said:


> This is the bag in white I found online with a few differences: https://parisstation.com/collection...a-veneta-white-intrecciato-leather-bucket-bag
> Thanks again for looking at this!!


Isn't this a Cervo Illusion Tote? Because the leather doesn't look like Cervo to me. Or metallic. Maybe you could post the underside of the zipper?


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Isn't this a Cervo Illusion Tote? Because the leather doesn't look like Cervo to me. Or metallic. Maybe you could post the underside of the zipper?


This smooth leather version was available at Neiman Marcus and Overstock.  Odd, I know. Did not get good reviews on Allwomentalk, either, for whatever reason. There's no year tied into any of these mentions. In your encyclopedic knowledge, perhaps you can dig up if there was a special version made for NM that eventually made its way to Overstock?


----------



## S_STAR

indiaink said:


> Gorgeously authentic. FWIW, I’ve never seen BV card stock with gold lettering, only the brown like you’ve shown here.





septembersiren said:


> There is no such thing as a BV authenticity card
> They are merely car cards
> We kept them in the store sometimes the bags came from Italy without them and we would supply them



Thanks so much for your guidance and expertise! You're a diamond! I was anxious it was not authentic as the size is very slightly bigger than current knots in stores. Do you think the red knot I purchased is from a specific production year or an earlier version? 

In terms of a black BV card with gold writing please see below photos of my gold sandals purchased from MyTheresa earlier this year with it's BV card (flash makes it look brown) and dark grey knot my friend purchased from MyTheresa this week with the same dark BV card. 

What's your opinion in terms of why the colour and style of BV cards are different e.g. brown or black? Or is it just something that changed over time for the brand?


----------



## septembersiren

S_STAR said:


> Thanks so much for your guidance and expertise! You're a diamond! I was anxious it was not authentic as the size is very slightly bigger than current knots in stores. Do you think the red knot I purchased is from a specific production year or an earlier version?
> 
> In terms of a black BV card with gold writing please see below photos of my gold sandals purchased from MyTheresa earlier this year with it's BV card (flash makes it look brown) and dark grey knot my friend purchased from MyTheresa this week with the same dark BV card.
> 
> What's your opinion in terms of why the colour and style of BV cards are different e.g. brown or black? Or is it just something that changed over time for the brand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258604
> View attachment 4258605



They could have changed the color of the print
Everything evolves 
I do not authenticate knot bags


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> They could have changed the color of the print
> Everything evolves
> I do not authenticate knot bags



I’m with S. I will not authenticate knots.


----------



## phoebe_0526

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s the Memory Cabat in Shock from Resort 2012


thanks so much sweetheart!!!


----------



## staceybgordon

V0N1B2 said:


> Isn't this a Cervo Illusion Tote? Because the leather doesn't look like Cervo to me. Or metallic. Maybe you could post the underside of the zipper?


Does this help?


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> This smooth leather version was available at Neiman Marcus and Overstock.  Odd, I know. Did not get good reviews on Allwomentalk, either, for whatever reason. There's no year tied into any of these mentions. In your encyclopedic knowledge, perhaps you can dig up if there was a special version made for NM that eventually made its way to Overstock?





staceybgordon said:


> Does this help?



OK, I’m calling this one: I was wrong about it- the lack of ‘made in Italy’, no tag, and this zipper all add up to not authentic. I don’t know what NM and Overstock had, since we can’t see the stamp and zipper on those.


----------



## staceybgordon

indiaink said:


> OK, I’m calling this one: I was wrong about it- the lack of ‘made in Italy’, no tag, and this zipper all add up to not authentic. I don’t know what NM and Overstock had, since we can’t see the stamp and zipper on those.


Oh...shame...ok, many thanks again for looking into this for me!


----------



## hockeygirl

*





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Item Name: New Bottega Veneta Black Intrecciato Calf Leather Card Case Wallet Unisex
Listing number: 223155984162
Seller name or ID: Current-Styles
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEG...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: in my excitement, I bought this and forgot to have it authenticated by you kind ladies first.  However, since I have 30 days to return, Please still help if possible.  I have attached two photos of the logos and 2 pics of the zipper pull here.  Due to the size and the location, I tried for ten minutes and could not get a picture of the back of the zipper without risking destroying or damaging the item.  Thank you so much!!!  Your efforts are greatly appreciated! *


----------



## indiaink

Authentic.



hockeygirl said:


> *
> View attachment 4260832
> View attachment 4260833
> View attachment 4260834
> View attachment 4260835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: New Bottega Veneta Black Intrecciato Calf Leather Card Case Wallet Unisex
> Listing number: 223155984162
> Seller name or ID: Current-Styles
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BOTTEGA-VENETA-BLACK-INTRECCIATO-CALF-LEATHER-CARD-CASE-WALLET-UNISEX/223155984162?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: in my excitement, I bought this and forgot to have it authenticated by you kind ladies first.  However, since I have 30 days to return, Please still help if possible.  I have attached two photos of the logos and 2 pics of the zipper pull here.  Due to the size and the location, I tried for ten minutes and could not get a picture of the back of the zipper without risking destroying or damaging the item.  Thank you so much!!!  Your efforts are greatly appreciated! *


----------



## hockeygirl

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## stephintexas

Bought this handbag at a local estate sale, which had several luxury bags.  I've never seen a BV before, so I could use the expertise from forum members.  Thanks in advance for any help.

Stephanie Inge
Dallas, TX


----------



## H’sKisses

There is a separate thread for authentication, if you don’t get a response here you may want to post there. Good luck! We have several knowledgeable members here who are always willing to help!


----------



## stephintexas

Hershey'sKisses said:


> There is a separate thread for authentication, if you don’t get a response here you may want to post there. Good luck! We have several knowledgeable members here who are always willing to help!



Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

stephintexas said:


> Bought this handbag at a local estate sale, which had several luxury bags.  I've never seen a BV before, so I could use the expertise from forum members.  Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> Stephanie Inge
> Dallas, TX


The Authenticate This BV thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-375
To answer your question though, yes, that tag is real. I don't authenticate vintage bags but nothing looks "off" to me.  Post in the above thread and the ladies there can help you out.


----------



## stephintexas

I'm brand new to this forum and this is my very first post, so I hope I do this correctly.  I purchased this handbag at a high end estate sale in Dallas, which had several luxury bags. I've never seen a BV before, so I've been doing as much research as possible to determine authenticity, which is how I found the PurseForum.  My purse is not for sale, so I can't post links to the auction, but I am including 10 photos. 

Thanks in advance!

Stephanie Inge
Dallas, TX


----------



## Mousse

stephintexas said:


> I'm brand new to this forum and this is my very first post, so I hope I do this correctly.  I purchased this handbag at a high end estate sale in Dallas, which had several luxury bags. I've never seen a BV before, so I've been doing as much research as possible to determine authenticity, which is how I found the PurseForum.  My purse is not for sale, so I can't post links to the auction, but I am including 10 photos.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Stephanie Inge
> Dallas, TX



Your bag is an authentic vintage Marco Polo. The material is coated canvas, not leather. Older bags did not have style names. I don’t know the year of production.


----------



## septembersiren

stephintexas said:


> I'm brand new to this forum and this is my very first post, so I hope I do this correctly.  I purchased this handbag at a high end estate sale in Dallas, which had several luxury bags. I've never seen a BV before, so I've been doing as much research as possible to determine authenticity, which is how I found the PurseForum.  My purse is not for sale, so I can't post links to the auction, but I am including 10 photos.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Stephanie Inge
> Dallas, TX



Authentic vintage Marco Polo
Marco Polo is the type of material the bag is made from
It is coated canvas
By vintage we mean pre Tomas Maier


----------



## stephintexas

V0N1B2 said:


> The Authenticate This BV thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-375
> To answer your question though, yes, that tag is real. I don't authenticate vintage bags but nothing looks "off" to me.  Post in the above thread and the ladies there can help you out.


Thanks so much!


septembersiren said:


> Authentic vintage Marco Polo
> Marco Polo is the type of material the bag is made from
> It is coated canvas
> By vintage we mean pre Tomas Maier



Wow! I can't thank you enough and truly appreciate your authentication expertise.


----------



## sternedust

Hi,
Authentication request below. TIA

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA briefcase / tote type shoulder bag
Listing number: 332879361581
Seller name or ID: hapsical
Working Link to pictures: ebay listing here
Comments: I already have this bag but not much knowledge or experience with BV and haven't seen this style around much. Your opinion is greatly appreciated! Additional photo of zipper attached and happy to supply more if needed.


----------



## indiaink

sternedust said:


> Hi,
> Authentication request below. TIA
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA briefcase / tote type shoulder bag
> Listing number: 332879361581
> Seller name or ID: hapsical
> Working Link to pictures: ebay listing here
> Comments: I already have this bag but not much knowledge or experience with BV and haven't seen this style around much. Your opinion is greatly appreciated! Additional photo of zipper attached and happy to supply more if needed.
> 
> View attachment 4263969


Could we see a close-up of the leather 'heat stamped' tag, and is there a white tag inside a zippered pocket - front and back photos of that, please.


----------



## sternedust

indiaink said:


> Could we see a close-up of the leather 'heat stamped' tag, and is there a white tag inside a zippered pocket - front and back photos of that, please.



Hiya indiaink, thanks for responding!  The ebay listing has photos of those things but they're in the description, so you have to look at the original listing then (if on a mobile device) click the "read more" in the Description section. If on a computer just scroll down into the Description section and the additional photos showing the BV heat stamped tag and the serial # plus more are there. I was posting from my laptop so didn't realize it would take extra clicks to get to them from a mobile device. If that's still not working for you, let me know and I'll try a different route to get you the pics.


----------



## indiaink

sternedust said:


> Hiya indiaink, thanks for responding!  The ebay listing has photos of those things but they're in the description, so you have to look at the original listing then (if on a mobile device) click the "read more" in the Description section. If on a computer just scroll down into the Description section and the additional photos showing the BV heat stamped tag and the serial # plus more are there. I was posting from my laptop so didn't realize it would take extra clicks to get to them from a mobile device. If that's still not working for you, let me know and I'll try a different route to get you the pics.


Thanks for pointing me to the other photos - very nicely done, and this is authentic. For specific information, you’d need to have your BV SA run those numbers in their computer.


----------



## sternedust

indiaink said:


> Thanks for pointing me to the other photos - very nicely done, and this is authentic. For specific information, you’d need to have your BV SA run those numbers in their computer.


That's great to hear. Thanks so much for taking your time and sharing your expertise!


----------



## ARGIE GARCIA

please help me authenticate this bag. thank u so much


----------



## TotinScience

Hi ladies! Does this Veneta seem authentic to you? Many thanks!! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...a-Bag-Good-condition-/183555559911?nav=SEARCH


----------



## septembersiren

ARGIE GARCIA said:


> please help me authenticate this bag. thank u so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4265430
> View attachment 4265431
> View attachment 4265432
> View attachment 4265433
> View attachment 4265436
> View attachment 4265437
> View attachment 4265438
> View attachment 4265441
> View attachment 4265444
> View attachment 4265448



Authentic


----------



## septembersiren

TotinScience said:


> Hi ladies! Does this Veneta seem authentic to you? Many thanks!! https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...a-Bag-Good-condition-/183555559911?nav=SEARCH



Authentic


----------



## ARGIE GARCIA

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thank u so much @septembersiren .


----------



## indiaink

ARGIE GARCIA said:


> Thank u so much @septembersiren .


@ARGIE GARCIA the color of the bag is "Ebano", not Espresso. Ebano was one of Bottega Veneta's copyrighted colors that is no longer being made. IMO, it was one of their best browns ever!


----------



## ARGIE GARCIA

indiaink said:


> @ARGIE GARCIA the color of the bag is "Ebano", not Espresso. Ebano was one of Bottega Veneta's copyrighted colors that is no longer being made. IMO, it was one of their best browns ever!


@indiaink does this authentic or not?


----------



## indiaink

ARGIE GARCIA said:


> @indiaink does this authentic or not?


Well, yes, as @septembersiren said.


----------



## Elizabel

Hi Authenticators
I think I have a further option for Veneta...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Can you please confirm this one is good?

I know this is probably a little off topic but could you see a need for having both a medium and a large black Veneta? I feel medium is more arm carry and the large does everything else? Or too much of a good thing?

Thanks in advance

E x


----------



## Mshilanski

I have a BOTTEGA VENETA BAG saying made in Italy.
Do you think this is authentic?


----------



## indiaink

Mshilanski said:


> View attachment 4272350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a BOTTEGA VENETA BAG saying made in Italy.
> Do you think this is authentic?


Authentic.


----------



## maria darpa

Hi All,

could you kindly help me authenticate this ?
*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag 
*Listing number: *54880
*Seller name or ID: **steven-japan2525* 
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Bot...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 
*Comments:* see link for comments (too long to paste)

thanks so much!!


----------



## maria darpa

Hi All,
I have one more sorry!
could you kindly help me authenticate this ?
*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag 
*Listing number: *60736
*Seller name or ID: steven-japan2525 *
*Working Link:* https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
*Comments:* see link for comments (too long to paste)


----------



## septembersiren

maria darpa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> could you kindly help me authenticate this ?
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag
> *Listing number: *54880
> *Seller name or ID: **steven-japan2525*
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Bot...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> *Comments:* see link for comments (too long to paste)
> 
> thanks so much!!



Authentic


----------



## septembersiren

maria darpa said:


> Hi All,
> I have one more sorry!
> could you kindly help me authenticate this ?
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag
> *Listing number: *60736
> *Seller name or ID: steven-japan2525 *
> *Working Link:* https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> *Comments:* see link for comments (too long to paste)



Authentic


----------



## maria darpa

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


thank youuuu


----------



## Curio55

Hi could anyone help me authenticate this BV briefcase please?


----------



## indiaink

Curio55 said:


> Hi could anyone help me authenticate this BV briefcase please?



Please see post one in this thread for the images we need for authentication.


----------



## iminlovewithme

Hi..
Can somebody please help to authenticate this for me.. its a medium pouch in dahlia
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bk3r2lh14dimonh/AACKnbKKSG48CNp1wO5FX3vJa?dl=0

Thanks a lot!


----------



## septembersiren

iminlovewithme said:


> Hi..
> Can somebody please help to authenticate this for me.. its a medium pouch in dahlia
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bk3r2lh14dimonh/AACKnbKKSG48CNp1wO5FX3vJa?dl=0
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Authentic


----------



## hboson

deleted, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## whateve

Please authenticate:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...h=item2ce158bf2f:g:aXcAAOSwU65cFSBb:rk:6:pf:0
seller: youngbirds
# 192759250735

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> Please authenticate:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...h=item2ce158bf2f:g:aXcAAOSwU65cFSBb:rk:6:pf:0
> seller: youngbirds
> # 192759250735
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry I didn’t get on TPF earlier today. 
The Rosa Shock (?) Nodini Messenger is authentic, IMO


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry I didn’t get on TPF earlier today.
> The Rosa Shock (?) Nodini Messenger is authentic, IMO


Thank you!


----------



## GoStanford

Deleting my authentication request - found several wallets still on sale on the main BV website for a cheaper price than the item I asked about.


----------



## whateve

*Item Name: *Auth BOTTEGA VENETA 212741 Black Leather Shoulder Bag*
Listing number: *233047919070*
Seller name or ID:* brandearauction*
Working Link:  *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649*
Comments: *I presented this bag, different listing number, for authentication a few months ago. It didn't have the required photos and the seller wouldn't provide them, so I finally just bought it anyway. Here are the tag photos.
It is gorgeous, except for the fading. Is this a baseball hobo?


----------



## septembersiren

whateve said:


> *Item Name: *Auth BOTTEGA VENETA 212741 Black Leather Shoulder Bag*
> Listing number: *233047919070*
> Seller name or ID:* brandearauction*
> Working Link:  *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649*
> Comments: *I presented this bag, different listing number, for authentication a few months ago. It didn't have the required photos and the seller wouldn't provide them, so I finally just bought it anyway. Here are the tag photos.
> It is gorgeous, except for the fading. Is this a baseball hobo?



Authentic


----------



## whateve

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Woo hoo! Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

whateve said:


> I didn't know you were also looking! I almost bought it when it was priced at $296. I was so mad that the next time it was listed for $366! I was waiting for the price to drop but finally got tired of waiting and used the 15% coupon. I still paid more than $296 but only by about $12. It is pretty faded, and some of the worn areas are almost smooth, but I just put on some conditioner and it looks amazing. I'm going to wait awhile to see if it stays looking good. Maybe I'll put on another coat. I also have some dye I can use as a last resort. If I do, I'll mix it with conditioner so it will be just a really light coat. The lining is in amazing, near perfect, condition. No ink! I really love the size. The measurements are off in the listing. I was attracted to it because I thought it was smaller than most but it is really 18 inches across laid flat. Now I know what style number to look for.



Send it to modern in nyc to have it refurbished


----------



## NaNaLA

*Authentication Request:* I just received this item after purchasing on eBay for $279.  Thank you in advance!

*Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Black Suede Purse, NEW WITH TAG
*Listing number:  *173696783535
*Seller name or ID: *coralreef22
*Working Link:  *https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...jANXLTq9Sw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc














*
*


----------



## Ostrich85

Hi all, I have been following this forum for a while for my love of handbags and this is my first BV purchased from an e-retailer and I somehow feel that the bag I received is somewhat different from what I saw in person in a BV store. 

I would appreciate if any of you could help me to authenticate this please

This is a brand new item and I only just received it 2 days ago. It is a BV medium tote and the item color is grey. 

The are a few things I’m not a 100% sure about this. The zip looks different from what posted here (riri vs the butterfly print on mine); the stamp of “Bottega Veneta - made in Italy” ok the leather looks a bit faint to me; the strong smell of leather from the bag. I have been to BV stores a few times and held a few items before but had never felt/sensed the strong smell of leather. 

Thank you very much


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

*Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Nappa Veneta Bag * 
*Listing number: 
264109388656
Seller name or ID: yugreen *
*Working Link: * https://www.ebay.com/itm/264109388656

Is this the medium or large Belly Veneta? What color is this? 

Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

NaNaLA said:


> *Authentication Request:* I just received this item after purchasing on eBay for $279.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Black Suede Purse, NEW WITH TAG
> *Listing number:  *173696783535
> *Seller name or ID: *coralreef22
> *Working Link:  *https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Black-Suede-Purse-NEW-WITH-TAG-/173696783535?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=tU7GfaDsOvnH1JmRZjANXLTq9Sw%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> View attachment 4290721
> View attachment 4290722
> View attachment 4290723
> View attachment 4290724
> View attachment 4290721
> View attachment 4290722
> View attachment 4290723
> View attachment 4290724
> View attachment 4290725
> View attachment 4290726
> View attachment 4290727
> View attachment 4290728


I prefer not to authenticate vintage bags as they're not my forte, but everything looks as it should for an authentic vintage BV bag.  I have no idea how old it is, but I would guess maybe late 80s to early 90s?


----------



## V0N1B2

Ostrich85 said:


> View attachment 4290760
> View attachment 4290761
> View attachment 4290762
> View attachment 4290763
> View attachment 4290764
> View attachment 4290765
> View attachment 4290766
> View attachment 4290768
> View attachment 4290769
> View attachment 4290771
> View attachment 4290760
> View attachment 4290761
> View attachment 4290762
> View attachment 4290763
> View attachment 4290764
> View attachment 4290765
> View attachment 4290766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have been following this forum for a while for my love of handbags and this is my first BV purchased from an e-retailer and I somehow feel that the bag I received is somewhat different from what I saw in person in a BV store.
> 
> I would appreciate if any of you could help me to authenticate this please
> 
> This is a brand new item and I only just received it 2 days ago. It is a BV medium tote and the item color is grey.
> 
> The are a few things I’m not a 100% sure about this. The zip looks different from what posted here (riri vs the butterfly print on mine); the stamp of “Bottega Veneta - made in Italy” ok the leather looks a bit faint to me; the strong smell of leather from the bag. I have been to BV stores a few times and held a few items before but had never felt/sensed the strong smell of leather.
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290764


There's nothing showing in the photos provided that makes me think it's not authenic, IMO.  That bag should have a butterfly on the zipper.  The heat stamping is often faint (at least it is on my bags).  Sometimes it's very crisp, sometimes it's not - just like the authenticity tags,  Sometimes they're printed in purple ink, sometimes brown, sometimes the fint looks different.... The only thing that's weird to me is the chain is in the new brass colour and the grommet that it goes through is in the brunito finish.  It's not alarming though, as there are Chain Totes currently on the website with this same hardware.  It kind of looks like Fume from Resort/Cruise 2018 but BV would have to confirm that.
Who did you purchase this from? 
If in doubt, take it to your local BV and ask your SA to run the tag for you.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> *Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Nappa Veneta Bag
> Listing number:
> 264109388656
> Seller name or ID: yugreen
> Working Link: * https://www.ebay.com/itm/264109388656
> 
> Is this the medium or large Belly Veneta? What color is this?
> Thanks.


Since the seller has provided no measurements, it's hard to say.  It _looks_ like a Medium, but who knows? 
As for colour... No idea.  Considering the Belly Veneta was discontinued in late 2013(ish),  I can't think of any Blues produced in that short of a window that it could be. It looks like Empire at first glance but I don't think it is, since Empire was from 2011.
The other option is that it's a made for outlet bag but I don't know if BV produced the Belly for outlets after discontinuing it in the boutiques.  So I guess for me, the jury is out.  I mean, there's nothing "off" about the pictures provided that would make me think it isn't authentic.


----------



## Ostrich85

V0N1B2 said:


> There's nothing showing in the photos provided that makes me think it's not authenic, IMO.  That bag should have a butterfly on the zipper.  The heat stamping is often faint (at least it is on my bags).  Sometimes it's very crisp, sometimes it's not - just like the authenticity tags,  Sometimes they're printed in purple ink, sometimes brown, sometimes the fint looks different.... The only thing that's weird to me is the chain is in the new brass colour and the grommet that it goes through is in the brunito finish.  It's not alarming though, as there are Chain Totes currently on the website with this same hardware.  It kind of looks like Fume from Resort/Cruise 2018 but BV would have to confirm that.
> Who did you purchase this from?
> If in doubt, take it to your local BV and ask your SA to run the tag for you.



I bought this from Matchesfashion recently. 
The item code is grey but it does not look like the grey I saw in the boutique. I know they have good reputation in selling authentic items but I have also seen reviews from others about buying fake after doing some Google search. Unfortunately there isn’t BV boutique  in the city I live in so a bit difficult to do so. 

Thank you so much for your time and reply though


----------



## NaNaLA

V0N1B2 said:


> I prefer not to authenticate vintage bags as they're not my forte, but everything looks as it should for an authentic vintage BV bag.  I have no idea how old it is, but I would guess maybe late 80s to early 90s?


Thank you so much for your time and response!  I know it’s tough with vintage bags so I appreciate the input.


----------



## muchstuff

*Item Name: Mini Veneta?
Listing number:24578011
Seller name or ID: Roundabout Couture (Tradesy listing)
Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-veneta-mini-woven-black-leather-hobo-bag/24578011/
Comments: Thanks for taking a look!*


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> *Item Name: Mini Veneta?
> Listing number:24578011
> Seller name or ID: Roundabout Couture (Tradesy listing)
> Working Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-veneta-mini-woven-black-leather-hobo-bag/24578011/
> Comments: Thanks for taking a look!*


I'm not saying it's fake, but I'm unable to authenticate this.  I thought (perhaps incorrectly) that the Mini Veneta was introduced sometime around 2007-ish.
Maybe some of the more senior members can help you out, someone who remembers the debut of this style, or someone who owns this exact bag (incl. zipper pull and heatstamp style).
Sorry


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not saying it's fake, but I'm unable to authenticate this.  I thought (perhaps incorrectly) that the Mini Veneta was introduced sometime around 2007-ish.
> Maybe some of the more senior members can help you out, someone who remembers the debut of this style, or someone who owns this exact bag (incl. zipper pull and heatstamp style).
> Sorry


Thanks anyway V0N. I saw one in the reference thread from 2009. The tag on this one looks unfamiliar to me although I'm by no means at all knowledgeable here.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not saying it's fake, but I'm unable to authenticate this.  I thought (perhaps incorrectly) that the Mini Veneta was introduced sometime around 2007-ish.
> Maybe some of the more senior members can help you out, someone who remembers the debut of this style, or someone who owns this exact bag (incl. zipper pull and heatstamp style).
> Sorry



Authentic mini Veneta
Hard to find


----------



## V0N1B2

.


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Authentic mini Veneta
> Hard to find



Thank you!


----------



## Sheila902

Hello, may someone authenticate this item for me?  It’s my first BV bag and I’m unfamiliar with the bag but saw this and almost died at how bad I wanted it. It’s been very hard fo find info on it  Thanks in advance!! 

*Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa intecciato lido bag. 
*Listing number:  332872033291*
*Seller name or ID: sfpursesgadgets429*
*Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-LIMITE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648*


----------



## V0N1B2

Sheila902 said:


> Hello, may someone authenticate this item for me?  It’s my first BV bag and I’m unfamiliar with the bag but saw this and almost died at how bad I wanted it. It’s been very hard fo find info on it  Thanks in advance!!
> 
> *Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa intecciato lido bag.
> *Listing number:  332872033291
> Seller name or ID: sfpursesgadgets429
> Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-LIMITED-ED-Bottega-Veneta-GAINSBORO-Nappa-Rings-Lido-Tote-MSRP-7600-tax/332872033291?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648*


The bag pictured in the listing is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

.


----------



## Sheila902

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag pictured in the listing is authentic, IMO



Thank you!! I really appreciate your time!


----------



## Zavi

Hi,

Please help authenticate this

*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Small ROMA Handbag INTRECCIATO Leather Cobalt Blue NEW
Listing number:**223246154208**
Seller name or ID: ittoskana
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...154208?hash=item33fa81f9e0:g:w30AAOSwdwVb9y7e
Comments:*
Does anyone have any experience with buying items from an eBay seller based in Germany


----------



## beeauty

Dear Authenticators can you please help me authenticate this purse I found today at the thrift store it's my first BV bag. I've been finding fakes one at the thrift store and this one felt different from the other ones I seen so far. If it's a replica I can exchange it for a store credit. Thank you so much in advance 


Item Name: N/A

Listing number: N/A

Seller name or ID: N/A

Working Link:N/A

Comments: if the photos I posted are no good please let me know as I can post better ones


----------



## beeauty

Part 2


----------



## septembersiren

beeauty said:


> Part 2



I am no expert on vintage
Don’t really like to authenticate vintage but 
I don’t see anything that makes me think this is not authentic 
I think the leather is Cervo (deerskin)


----------



## beeauty

septembersiren said:


> I am no expert on vintage
> Don’t really like to authenticate vintage but
> I don’t see anything that makes me think this is not authentic
> I think the leather is Cervo (deerskin)



Ohh thank you so much for helping  do happen to know how old this bag is it's in great condition and I have been googling like a crazy lady trying to find a similar bag online  

Thank you again


----------



## septembersiren

beeauty said:


> Ohh thank you so much for helping  do happen to know how old this bag is it's in great condition and I have been googling like a crazy lady trying to find a similar bag online
> 
> Thank you again



We refer to Vintage as pre Tomas Maier 
Who started with BV in 2001 I believe
This pre dates him
The 90’s I would say 
Maybe someone else will chime in and be able to tell you more


----------



## muchstuff

beeauty said:


> Ohh thank you so much for helping  do happen to know how old this bag is it's in great condition and I have been googling like a crazy lady trying to find a similar bag online
> 
> Thank you again


I found this one but have no idea about the site...
http://zalawadjainshwetambermandal.com/elady/9082azykbf114229.html


----------



## Zavi

Hi,

Can someone please help authenticate this Bottega Veneta Roma handbag. i am reposting this with pictures this time around (as I think the initial post was missed)
*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Small ROMA Handbag INTRECCIATO Leather Cobalt Blue NEW
Listing number:**223246154208**
Seller name or ID: ittoskana
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Small-ROMA-Handbag-INTRECCIATO-Leather-Cobalt-Blue-NEW/223246154208?hash=item33fa81f9e0:g:w30AAOSwdwVb9y7e
Comments:*
Does anyone have any experience with buying items from an eBay seller based in Germany


----------



## beeauty

septembersiren said:


> We refer to Vintage as pre Tomas Maier
> Who started with BV in 2001 I believe
> This pre dates him
> The 90’s I would say
> Maybe someone else will chime in and be able to tell you more


Ohh thank you for letting me know   I don't know much about BV purses as this is my first one ... thank you so much for helping ❤️


----------



## beeauty

muchstuff said:


> I found this one but have no idea about the site...
> http://zalawadjainshwetambermandal.com/elady/9082azykbf114229.html




Ohhhh THANK YOU  for finding the exact same bag as mine I seriously been googling/ researching  none stop since I got this bag .. now I can finally stop .


----------



## muchstuff

beeauty said:


> Ohhhh THANK YOU  for finding the exact same bag as mine I seriously been googling/ researching  none stop since I got this bag .. now I can finally stop .


Again, I know nothing about the website or authenticity on the bag I found but at least you can see another one!


----------



## beeauty

muchstuff said:


> Again, I know nothing about the website or authenticity on the bag I found but at least you can see another one!





muchstuff said:


> Again, I know nothing about the website or authenticity on the bag I found but at least you can see another one!



Yes that's what I was looking for to compare the one I have with the same bag .. so THANK U for   Finding the same bag ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## muchstuff

beeauty said:


> Yes that's what I was looking for to compare the one I have with the same bag .. so THANK U for   Finding the same bag ❤️❤️❤️


My pleasure!


----------



## whateve

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta BV Intrecciato Leather Shoulder Bag Purple 3424*
Listing number: *333015932376*
Seller name or ID:* brandoff_hk*
Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137*
Comments: *I know that all the required photos aren't here. I'll post more when I receive the bag. Is there anything worrisome in what is shown in the listing?
Thanks!


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta BV Intrecciato Leather Shoulder Bag Purple 3424*
> Listing number: *333015932376*
> Seller name or ID:* brandoff_hk*
> Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137*
> Comments: *I know that all the required photos aren't here. I'll post more when I receive the bag. Is there anything worrisome in what is shown in the listing?
> Thanks!



Don’t know about authenticity but I had that on my watch list, it’s such a pretty purple! Good luck on authenticity, and if authentic, congrats on your pretty new bag!


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Don’t know about authenticity but I had that on my watch list, it’s such a pretty purple! Good luck on authenticity, and if authentic, congrats on your pretty new bag!


Thank you! I love the color!


----------



## GRAZYNA DAWIDOWICZ

Hello.I would like to make sure that the bag is authentic. Bottega Veneta 144413 V174C 2510


----------



## GRAZYNA DAWIDOWICZ

Hello. I'm not sure if this purse is authentic - I am asking you for an assessment based on the attached photos.


----------



## H’sKisses

GRAZYNA DAWIDOWICZ said:


> Hello. I'm not sure if this purse is authentic - I am asking you for an assessment based on the attached photos.



Hello this is a Bottega Veneta authentication thread, you may want to see if there is a Lanvin subforum? Good luck!


----------



## GRAZYNA DAWIDOWICZ

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello this is a Bottega Veneta authentication thread, you may want to see if there is a Lanvin subforum? Good luck!


I'm sorry, I'm new here. I will try to put my question correctly. I apologize for my English, but I write using a translator.


----------



## V0N1B2

Zavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this Bottega Veneta Roma handbag. i am reposting this with pictures this time around (as I think the initial post was missed)
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Small ROMA Handbag INTRECCIATO Leather Cobalt Blue NEW
> Listing number:**223246154208*
> *Seller name or ID: ittoskana
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Small-ROMA-Handbag-INTRECCIATO-Leather-Cobalt-Blue-NEW/223246154208?hash=item33fa81f9e0:g:w30AAOSwdwVb9y7e
> Comments:*
> Does anyone have any experience with buying items from an eBay seller based in Germany


Ideally, I'd like to see a photo of the heatstamp before confirming, but everything else looks authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta BV Intrecciato Leather Shoulder Bag Purple 3424
> *Listing number: *333015932376
> *Seller name or ID:* brandoff_hk
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
> *Comments: *I know that all the required photos aren't here. I'll post more when I receive the bag. Is there anything worrisome in what is shown in the listing?
> Thanks!


Nothing worrisome to me.  If they state it is purple, then the colour could be Anemone but we can confirm once you get the bag. Post AT request again when you receive it just to confirm everything


----------



## V0N1B2

GRAZYNA DAWIDOWICZ said:


> Hello.I would like to make sure that the bag is authentic. Bottega Veneta 144413 V174C 2510


The BV Cocker in Noce is authentic, IMO 
I can’t help with the Lanvin bag, post that in the general AT thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-lanvin.184116/


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Nothing worrisome to me.  If they state it is purple, then the colour could be Anemone but we can confirm once you get the bag. Post AT request again when you receive it just to confirm everything


Thank you! I hope the color is as beautiful IRL.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> *Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Nappa Veneta Bag
> Listing number:
> 264109388656
> Seller name or ID: yugreen
> Working Link: * https://www.ebay.com/itm/264109388656
> 
> Is this the medium or large Belly Veneta? What color is this?
> 
> Thanks.


Please post this question in the ID thread.  This is authenticity only, thanks!


----------



## Supergirl18

Hello! Can someone please authenticate this?  Thanks much!
*
Item Name:* Intrecciato Nappa Black with Matte Gold Chain Handles Satchel
*Listing number: *24701738*
Seller name or ID:* Tradesy*
Working Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...th-matte-gold-chain-handles-satchel/24701738/*
Comments:*Thanks for looking!


----------



## GRAZYNA DAWIDOWICZ

V0N1B2 said:


> The BV Cocker in Noce is authentic, IMO
> I can’t help with the Lanvin bag, post that in the general AT thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-lanvin.184116/


Hey. Thank you very much for your opinion. I am very happy! Best regards.


----------



## clareSV

Appreciate any help on this item. Many thanks!

Item Name: bottega veneta 
Seller name or ID: jjenh on Mercari
Working Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m38079537909/

Comments: If you can also name the bag and which year it was introduced. Thank you very much!


----------



## H’sKisses

Would someone be able to help authenticate this crossbody? 






















TIA!!!


----------



## Mousse

clareSV said:


> Appreciate any help on this item. Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: bottega veneta
> Seller name or ID: jjenh on Mercari
> Working Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m38079537909/
> 
> Comments: If you can also name the bag and which year it was introduced. Thank you very much!



Please post photos of the heat stamp and the front side of the white tag.


----------



## H’sKisses

Wanted to add: I’m not sure if the non-Riri zipper is a cause for concern? I know they changed this up at some point but wasn’t sure about the timing.



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Would someone be able to help authenticate this crossbody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Supergirl18 said:


> Hello! Can someone please authenticate this?  Thanks much!
> *Item Name:* Intrecciato Nappa Black with Matte Gold Chain Handles Satchel
> *Listing number: *24701738
> *Seller name or ID:* Tradesy
> *Working Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...th-matte-gold-chain-handles-satchel/24701738/
> *Comments:*Thanks for looking!


Please ask the seller to provide a photo of the authenticity tag - without it, I can't give an opinion.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Would someone be able to help authenticate this crossbody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!!!


The Ebano Intrecciato Messenger Bag is authentic, IMO 
The zipper isn't worrisome, some years/models are branded, some aren't.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> The Ebano Intrecciato Messenger Bag is authentic, IMO
> The zipper isn't worrisome, some years/models are branded, some aren't.



Thank you, V0N! This style was your suggestion when I was searching for the non-existent cervo crossbody saddlebag with a wide strap.


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta BV Intrecciato Leather Shoulder Bag Purple 3424
> *Listing number: *333015932376
> *Seller name or ID:* brandoff_hk
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137
> *Comments: *I know that all the required photos aren't here. I'll post more when I receive the bag. Is there anything worrisome in what is shown in the listing?
> Thanks!





V0N1B2 said:


> Nothing worrisome to me.  If they state it is purple, then the colour could be Anemone but we can confirm once you get the bag. Post AT request again when you receive it just to confirm everything


It's here!


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> It's here!


It’s authentic, IMO - and the colour is Anemone from Resort 2009


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s authentic, IMO - and the colour is Anemone from Resort 2009


Woo hoo! Thank you! I love this color!


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> Woo hoo! Thank you! I love this color!



It’s so beautiful! I’m sad to see it gone from my watch list but happy someone here got it!


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It’s so beautiful! I’m sad to see it gone from my watch list but happy someone here got it!


I couldn't resist! We have similar taste. I think you were watching the last one I bought too!


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> I couldn't resist! We have similar taste. I think you were watching the last one I bought too!



I dont remember!!! Which one was it?


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I dont remember!!! Which one was it?


The black baseball hobo.


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> The black baseball hobo.



Oh yes! The one that looked faded? Did you do a reveal on that? How was the condition?


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Oh yes! The one that looked faded? Did you do a reveal on that? How was the condition?


Yes, that was the one. There is an area where the leather texture was worn down. I can't get the texture completely back to original but I covered all the fading with dye mixed with conditioner and touched up the worn spots with leather cement to restore the sheen. It looks great now. You can't really tell there was anything wrong with it.


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> Yes, that was the one. There is an area where the leather texture was worn down. I can't get the texture completely back to original but I covered all the fading with dye mixed with conditioner and touched up the worn spots with leather cement to restore the sheen. It looks great now. You can't really tell there was anything wrong with it.



This looks amazing!!!! Congratulations on giving this bag may more years of beautiful life! I love, love the Baseball Cervo and yours is just gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

dolali said:


> This looks amazing!!!! Congratulations on giving this bag may more years of beautiful life! I love, love the Baseball Cervo and yours is just gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> Yes, that was the one. There is an area where the leather texture was worn down. I can't get the texture completely back to original but I covered all the fading with dye mixed with conditioner and touched up the worn spots with leather cement to restore the sheen. It looks great now. You can't really tell there was anything wrong with it.



That looks great, good job!


----------



## PomMomNW

Hello, I have a bag that I would like to help with finding out if its authentic or not and if it is what the style name and color are and what year it is from if possible.  Thank you for any help you are able to provide.


----------



## Zavi

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, I'd like to see a photo of the heatstamp before confirming, but everything else looks authentic, IMO


Many thanks for your response. 

Please see below pictures.

Also, please can you confirm if the latest models of the Roma no longer come with the key and key cover?

Thanks once more.


----------



## Bagcoolie

Hi

Would be grateful if the item in the below link can be authenticated:

*Item Name: BV knot clutch 
Listing number: 183661313886
Seller name or ID: taylemol-0
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-ve...rentrq:a47e7c441680ad4873eb374fffe60d8b|iid:1
Comments: please help authenticate*
*
Thanks ! *


----------



## V0N1B2

PomMomNW said:


> Hello, I have a bag that I would like to help with finding out if its authentic or not and if it is what the style name and color are and what year it is from if possible.  Thank you for any help you are able to provide.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326385
> View attachment 4326386
> View attachment 4326387
> View attachment 4326388
> View attachment 4326389
> View attachment 4326390
> View attachment 4326391


The Cervo Loop Hobo looks authentic, IMO 
I noticed in the listing, the seller states she bought it pre-loved, so she is of no help with colour or season purchased. Really, only Bottega Veneta knows for sure what colour the bag is - that particular authenticity tag tells us nothing with respect to model/year/colour. 
It looks like Canard in some pictures, and a bit like Menthe in others, although I don’t know if this style was offered in Menthe. I can only say that it is from somewhere between Fall 2013 and (maybe?) Fall 2017.  I can have a look thru my colour library when I’m at home.


----------



## V0N1B2

Zavi said:


> Many thanks for your response.
> Please see below pictures.
> Also, please can you confirm if the latest models of the Roma no longer come with the key and key cover?
> Thanks once more.


Thanks for the additional photo. The Roma is authentic, IMO 
Since the Fall/Winter 2017 season, Romas of all sizes no longer come with a key and clochette. The front closure was changed and is technically no longer a “lock”, hence no need for a key.


----------



## V0N1B2

Bagcoolie said:


> Hi
> 
> Would be grateful if the item in the below link can be authenticated:
> 
> *Item Name: BV knot clutch
> Listing number: 183661313886
> Seller name or ID: taylemol-0
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-clutch-knot/183661313886?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=a4263c259e254a85912e81e2a23f7903&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=183661313886&itm=183661313886&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:a05a6d8c-256b-11e9-be3c-74dbd180d143|parentrq:a47e7c441680ad4873eb374fffe60d8b|iid:1
> Comments: please help authenticate
> 
> Thanks ! *


I prefer not to authenticate Knots, but I think it’s safe to say that this is not authentic.


----------



## Bagcoolie

V0N1B2 said:


> I prefer not to authenticate Knots, but I think it’s safe to say that this is not authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## PomMomNW

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cervo Loop Hobo looks authentic, IMO
> I noticed in the listing, the seller states she bought it pre-loved, so she is of no help with colour or season purchased. Really, only Bottega Veneta knows for sure what colour the bag is - that particular authenticity tag tells us nothing with respect to model/year/colour.
> It looks like Canard in some pictures, and a bit like Menthe in others, although I don’t know if this style was offered in Menthe. I can only say that it is from somewhere between Fall 2013 and (maybe?) Fall 2017.  I can have a look thru my colour library when I’m at home.


Thank you for your help.   I appreciate knowing the approximate age of this bag and having the color  narrowed  down to only  a couple of possibilities is good  too.   Between  the two colors  you mentioned  which  is the darker greenish one?


----------



## mibolsa

*May I have this bag authenticated - many thanks!

Item Name: Bottega Veneta black medium hobo bag  
Listing number: **292940331005**
Seller name or ID: reechen9
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-clutch-knot/183661313886?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3Da4263c259e254a85912e81e2a23f7903%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D183661313886%26itm%3D183661313886&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa05a6d8c-256b-11e9-be3c-74dbd180d143%7Cparentrq%3Aa47e7c441680ad4873eb3*


----------



## mibolsa

mibolsa said:


> *May I have this bag authenticated - many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta black medium hobo bag
> Listing number: **292940331005*
> *Seller name or ID: reechen9
> Working Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-ve...331005?hash=item44349ab7fd:g:JYwAAOSwFSNcI9Bm *


----------



## mibolsa

Correct link above - sorry for the duplicates my laptop is acting up today.


----------



## mibolsa

Sorry tech difficulties - link is incorrect - second post is working link,
So sorry!


QUOTE="mibolsa, post: 32882802, member: 122908"]*May I have this bag authenticated - many thanks!

Item Name: Bottega Veneta black medium hobo bag  
Listing number: **292940331005*
*Seller name or ID: reechen9
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/bottega-veneta-clutch-knot/183661313886?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908105057%26meid%3Da4263c259e254a85912e81e2a23f7903%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D183661313886%26itm%3D183661313886&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa05a6d8c-256b-11e9-be3c-74dbd180d143%7Cparentrq%3Aa47e7c441680ad4873eb3*[/QUOTE]


----------



## hockeygirl

Hello, if any of the experts can help authenticate this Nero small Olimpia, I’d be deeply grateful.  It was an impulse buy on Mercari so I only have 3 days before being able to return if not authentic so please help if possible.  I own a number of Bottega bags so I thought I could spot a fake and this looked good on the Mercari site but something feels a little off once I received this bag in person.  The lining doesn’t feel like the suede lining of all my other BV bags, this ones feel softer, more fabric like.  My other bags are Venetas, Montaigne and Bella’s and this is my first Olympia.  The leather also feels different for some reason.

Please let me know if more pics are needed.  Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4328799


----------



## hockeygirl

One more picture


----------



## TotinScience

Hi dear experts! I am fairly certain this bag is authentic, but just wanted to check with you for a peace of mind . Thank you! 
Style: Medium Veneta in espresso


----------



## hockeygirl

hockeygirl said:


> One more picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328802



Hi, an update on my item.  I went to the Melrose Place boutique to pick up a bag I had repaired and the SA Andrew ran the tag for me and can not locate the number in the system.  He was shocked as he could have sworn the bag was real by looking at it.  He ran it 3 times and couldn’t find it.  He said that the store can’t officially authenticate the bag but the fact that they can’t find the number means they won’t take the bag if it ever needs repairs.  

I contacted the seller and she said she bought it from a friend and even sent me a copy of a Hong Kong receipt.  I’m just really sad as I really wanted this bag.  I wanted to come back to post this as I didn’t know if anything what the experts here would have said about this bag given the photos I posted.


----------



## hockeygirl

Hi, I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong but I'd really appreciate assistance from one of the experts in this forum as I may now have to go to a third party authenticator for an official certificate on the nero small olimpia I purchased a few posts back.
I am kicking myself for buying something before having it authenticated here and will never do that again.  My questions are:

Given the photos I posted, what would have been the opinion of the experts here, authentic or fake?  I ask because even the BV sales agent was holding the bag and comparing it to the same bag in the boutique and had a hard time believing the bag I purchased was not authentic.
The only support for my contesting it's authenticity to Mercari is the SA telling me he can't locate the number in the BV computer system.  He took the bag to the back and came back and told me he couldn't locate the number.  Is that proof enough the bag is not authentic?  Does not locating the serial number ever happen even to authentic bags?
Mercari is escalating this and I will have probably have to use an outside authenticator to backup my claim.  I know about authenticate4u.  Any other suggestions for BV?  My fear is if they don't know BV well and the photos look decent enough to them, they may side with the seller and say the bag was authentic.  All so stressful.
Thank you for any and all assistance you can give me.  This has definitely been a lesson learned.  I really appreciate this forum and the wonderful members.


----------



## septembersiren

hockeygirl said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong but I'd really appreciate assistance from one of the experts in this forum as I may now have to go to a third party authenticator for an official certificate on the nero small olimpia I purchased a few posts back.
> I am kicking myself for buying something before having it authenticated here and will never do that again.  My questions are:
> 
> Given the photos I posted, what would have been the opinion of the experts here, authentic or fake?  I ask because even the BV sales agent was holding the bag and comparing it to the same bag in the boutique and had a hard time believing the bag I purchased was not authentic.
> The only support for my contesting it's authenticity to Mercari is the SA telling me he can't locate the number in the BV computer system.  He took the bag to the back and came back and told me he couldn't locate the number.  Is that proof enough the bag is not authentic?  Does not locating the serial number ever happen even to authentic bags?
> Mercari is escalating this and I will have probably have to use an outside authenticator to backup my claim.  I know about authenticate4u.  Any other suggestions for BV?  My fear is if they don't know BV well and the photos look decent enough to them, they may side with the seller and say the bag was authentic.  All so stressful.
> Thank you for any and all assistance you can give me.  This has definitely been a lesson learned.  I really appreciate this forum and the wonderful members.



I would say that if the number is not in the system it is not authentic 

I am not sure about this
So don’t quote me 
Possibly the bag came from the Asian or European market and the number is not in the USA system 
I am not sure if the US can access the other BV markets
I know that when I worked for BV if we needed something from one of the other markets we would have to go through our buyer who in turn would have to contact the buyer from that market


----------



## LilMissCutie

Hi! Haven't been in this thread and was supposed to be on a bag ban but saw this beauty. Jumped on the buy it now price. Can you please authenticate?

Item: bottega veneta python knot clutch 

Url:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372592256817

Item #: 372592256817

Seller: mrisstillman 

Comments: I'll  be taking additional pics of the clasp. I know how to authenticate cabats but not knots.


----------



## slabobbin

I was told that this is a vintage bag from the 1980s. It appears to be made of linen or flax? Having snakeskin on the straps and the soft sheepskin leather on the bottom of the bag. It does not have a tag on the inner lining. Thoughts please?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Wqnr2VGhYMSJkpgx7


----------



## V0N1B2

mibolsa said:


> *May I have this bag authenticated - many thanks!
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta black medium hobo bag
> Listing number: **292940331005*
> *Seller name or ID: reechen9
> Working Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-veneta-black-medium-hobo-bag/292940331005?hash=item44349ab7fd:g:JYwAAOSwFSNcI9Bm*


The Medium Nero Veneta is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Hi dear experts! I am fairly certain this bag is authentic, but just wanted to check with you for a peace of mind . Thank you!
> Style: Medium Veneta in espresso


The Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

hockeygirl said:


> Hello, if any of the experts can help authenticate this Nero small Olimpia, I’d be deeply grateful.  It was an impulse buy on Mercari so I only have 3 days before being able to return if not authentic so please help if possible.  I own a number of Bottega bags so I thought I could spot a fake and this looked good on the Mercari site but something feels a little off once I received this bag in person.  The lining doesn’t feel like the suede lining of all my other BV bags, this ones feel softer, more fabric like.  My other bags are Venetas, Montaigne and Bella’s and this is my first Olympia.  The leather also feels different for some reason.
> 
> Please let me know if more pics are needed.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328799





hockeygirl said:


> One more picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4328802





hockeygirl said:


> Hi, an update on my item.  I went to the Melrose Place boutique to pick up a bag I had repaired and the SA Andrew ran the tag for me and can not locate the number in the system.  He was shocked as he could have sworn the bag was real by looking at it.  He ran it 3 times and couldn’t find it.  He said that the store can’t officially authenticate the bag but the fact that they can’t find the number means they won’t take the bag if it ever needs repairs.
> 
> I contacted the seller and she said she bought it from a friend and even sent me a copy of a Hong Kong receipt.  I’m just really sad as I really wanted this bag.  I wanted to come back to post this as I didn’t know if anything what the experts here would have said about this bag given the photos I posted.





hockeygirl said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong but I'd really appreciate assistance from one of the experts in this forum as I may now have to go to a third party authenticator for an official certificate on the nero small olimpia I purchased a few posts back.
> I am kicking myself for buying something before having it authenticated here and will never do that again.  My questions are:
> 
> Given the photos I posted, what would have been the opinion of the experts here, authentic or fake?  I ask because even the BV sales agent was holding the bag and comparing it to the same bag in the boutique and had a hard time believing the bag I purchased was not authentic.
> The only support for my contesting it's authenticity to Mercari is the SA telling me he can't locate the number in the BV computer system.  He took the bag to the back and came back and told me he couldn't locate the number.  Is that proof enough the bag is not authentic?  Does not locating the serial number ever happen even to authentic bags?
> Mercari is escalating this and I will have probably have to use an outside authenticator to backup my claim.  I know about authenticate4u.  Any other suggestions for BV?  My fear is if they don't know BV well and the photos look decent enough to them, they may side with the seller and say the bag was authentic.  All so stressful.
> Thank you for any and all assistance you can give me.  This has definitely been a lesson learned.  I really appreciate this forum and the wonderful members.


Here are my thoughts on this Olimpia:
1: The leather is a little bit "textured" looking to me (if that makes sense).  It doesn't have the smooth Nappa Leather look to it as the majority of Olimpias do.  However, that in and of itself is not cause for alarm, IMO.
2. Surprised that a counterfeit would be using that particular zipper.  Haven't come across that yet.  
3. The heatstamp looks fine to me.
4. The authenticity tag from what I can see, looks fine to me as well.  The side with the numbers on it are a bit blurry, it would be nice to see a clearer photo of it.  
5. It's surprising that a counterfeit would be already faking the brass hardware since it is only about 12-18mo old now. The Olimpia up until the change to brass hardware, was always the Brunito hardware, since it's introduction.  I would assume that the replica factories would still be making the original style (as with the Veneta - have not yet seen a fake one with the new style shoulder strap).
6. The magnetic closure is consistent with an authentic Olimpia bag. 
7. I am interested to see the receipt and I would like to know when this bag was purchased.
8. As @septembersiren wrote above, it is plausible that the bag _may _not be in the US system.
9. For a second opinion, you could try to contact BV online through their website and ask them to run the serial number for you.  Make something up, tell them you can't remember what the bag is called, or want to confirm the colour etc.  See what they say.  I think there have been some ladies here who have used the help feature on the website to run serial numbers.
10.  Contact authenticate4u and ask them for their opinion.  The opinions of poeple on TPF have absolutely no weight with Mercari, eBay, etc.

_As an aside, my biggest fear right now is that with the change of Creative Director, the autheticity details in new BVs are going to change.  I'm fearful that they will adopt the style of interior details consistent with other Kering brands.  I will have to wait two weeks until vacation where I'll be able to see the new bags in person._

Hope that helps


----------



## hockeygirl

septembersiren said:


> I would say that if the number is not in the system it is not authentic
> 
> I am not sure about this
> So don’t quote me
> Possibly the bag came from the Asian or European market and the number is not in the USA system
> I am not sure if the US can access the other BV markets
> I know that when I worked for BV if we needed something from one of the other markets we would have to go through our buyer who in turn would have to contact the buyer from that market



Thank you!  Makes sense!


----------



## V0N1B2

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Haven't been in this thread and was supposed to be on a bag ban but saw this beauty. Jumped on the buy it now price. Can you please authenticate?
> Item: bottega veneta python knot clutch
> Url:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372592256817
> Item #: 372592256817
> Seller: mrisstillman
> Comments: I'll  be taking additional pics of the clasp. I know how to authenticate cabats but not knots.


I prefer not to authenticate Knots, but you'll have to post more detailed photos and hopefully someone more knowledgeable about this Fall 2012 Violet Passamaneria Knot will be able to help you.


----------



## hockeygirl

V0N1B2 said:


> Here are my thoughts on this Olimpia:
> 1: The leather is a little bit "textured" looking to me (if that makes sense).  It doesn't have the smooth Nappa Leather look to it as the majority of Olimpias do.  However, that in and of itself is not cause for alarm, IMO.
> 2. Surprised that a counterfeit would be using that particular zipper.  Haven't come across that yet.
> 3. The heatstamp looks fine to me.
> 4. The authenticity tag from what I can see, looks fine to me as well.  The side with the numbers on it are a bit blurry, it would be nice to see a clearer photo of it.
> 5. It's surprising that a counterfeit would be already faking the brass hardware since it is only about 12-18mo old now. The Olimpia up until the change to brass hardware, was always the Brunito hardware, since it's introduction.  I would assume that the replica factories would still be making the original style (as with the Veneta - have not yet seen a fake one with the new style shoulder strap).
> 6. The magnetic closure is consistent with an authentic Olimpia bag.
> 7. I am interested to see the receipt and I would like to know when this bag was purchased.
> 8. As @septembersiren wrote above, it is plausible that the bag _may _not be in the US system.
> 9. For a second opinion, you could try to contact BV online through their website and ask them to run the serial number for you.  Make something up, tell them you can't remember what the bag is called, or want to confirm the colour etc.  See what they say.  I think there have been some ladies here who have used the help feature on the website to run serial numbers.
> 10.  Contact authenticate4u and ask them for their opinion.  The opinions of poeple on TPF have absolutely no weight with Mercari, eBay, etc.
> 
> _As an aside, my biggest fear right now is that with the change of Creative Director, the autheticity details in new BVs are going to change.  I'm fearful that they will adopt the style of interior details consistent with other Kering brands.  I will have to wait two weeks until vacation where I'll be able to see the new bags in person._
> 
> Hope that helps



Thank you!! 

Here are the two photos, a hopefully clearer shot of the tag and the receipt.  The seller said she bought the bag from a “friend” and this is the receipt.




It totally helped to call the BV website.  So it turns out the serial number is in the system but the number in the system shows a limestone (taupe color) Olimpia, not black.  It’s inconsistent with the bag.  Could this be a system error?  Does this ever happen?  I almost feel worse for the seller at this point.

Do I return this bag as not authentic even if I’m not sure?  I’m so torn.


----------



## V0N1B2

slabobbin said:


> I was told that this is a vintage bag from the 1980s. It appears to be made of linen or flax? Having snakeskin on the straps and the soft sheepskin leather on the bottom of the bag. It does not have a tag on the inner lining. Thoughts please?
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Wqnr2VGhYMSJkpgx7


I don't authenticate vintage items, but hopefully someone else with more expertise in the older items will pop by to offer their opinion. 
In future, there is a format to follow, outlined on page one of this thread, like this:

*Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
For these items, please use the following format:
*Item Name: 
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments:*

Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites


----------



## LilMissCutie

V0N1B2 said:


> I prefer not to authenticate Knots, but you'll have to post more detailed photos and hopefully someone more knowledgeable about this Fall 2012 Violet Passamaneria Knot will be able to help you.



Thank you! I'll make sure to post pics when I receive it


----------



## V0N1B2

hockeygirl said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Here are the two photos, a hopefully clearer shot of the tag and the receipt.  The seller said she bought the bag from a “friend” and this is the receipt.
> View attachment 4333607
> View attachment 4333608
> 
> 
> It totally helped to call the BV website.  So it turns out the serial number is in the system but the number in the system shows a taupe color Olimpia, not black.  It’s inconsistent with the bag.  Could this be a system error?  Does this ever happen?  I almost feel worse for the seller at this point.
> 
> Do I return this bag as not authentic even if I’m not sure?  I’m so torn.


Okay, so it was purchased form a Duty-Free in Hong Kong in May 2016.  I'm going to have to dig deep on the hardware change.  The bag doesn't look like it's been dyed.  All the details are consistent with a Nero bag.
To be honest, with all the inconsistencies that Bottega Veneta has stated, and your concerns, I would return the bag.  I'm not familiar with Mercari so I don't know what their criteria is for disputes.  My advice is to post in the eBay forum and ask @BeenBurned for help - she has a lot of knowledge about these types of things.  Good luck and report back.  I'm sorry I couldn't be more helpful


----------



## hockeygirl

V0N1B2 said:


> Okay, so it was purchased form a Duty-Free in Hong Kong in May 2016.  I'm going to have to dig deep on the hardware change.  The bag doesn't look like it's been dyed.  All the details are consistent with a Nero bag.
> To be honest, with all the inconsistencies that Bottega Veneta has stated, and your concerns, I would return the bag.  I'm not familiar with Mercari so I don't know what their criteria is for disputes.  My advice is to post in the eBay forum and ask @BeenBurned for help - she has a lot of knowledge about these types of things.  Good luck and report back.  I'm sorry I couldn't be more helpful


Thank you!  You have been so helpful!  I really want to hold on to the bag because it looks so beautiful and feels so great and so much like the Olimpias in the boutique.  I'm sad to send it back.


----------



## H’sKisses

Bitten by the Cervo Loop bug. Hoping someone can authenticate this?











TIA!


----------



## slabobbin

Trying again with proper formatting. This is a bag that I own so there is no "seller name"

I was told that this is a vintage bag from the 1980s. It appears to be made of linen or flax? Having snakeskin on the straps and the soft sheepskin leather on the bottom of the bag. It does not have a tag on the inner lining. Thoughts please?


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bitten by the Cervo Loop bug. Hoping someone can authenticate this?
> View attachment 4333980
> View attachment 4333981
> 
> View attachment 4333982
> 
> View attachment 4333983
> 
> View attachment 4333984
> 
> TIA!


The Cervo Loop looks authentic IMO (*). No idea on colour. You’d need the bag in your hands to determine that.

*I think for all bags with the post-2012 style authenticity tags, the more pics, the better - especially underside of zipper(s) stitching, lining, etc


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cervo Loop looks authentic IMO (*). No idea on colour. You’d need the bag in your hands to determine that.
> 
> *I think for all bags with the post-2012 style authenticity tags, the more pics, the better - especially underside of zipper(s) stitching, lining, etc



Thanks V0N! I wish the tags would go back to the old style with the color code!


----------



## mibolsa

Hello ladies, 
May I  get some assistance with this veneta - it was purchased and upon receipt there appears to be a flower like/paísley detail in the leather?   I only have some cervo bags and a few  basic leather intrecciato weave.  So I’m not sure what to think.   I have included some more pictures below.  Any thoughts would be appreciated. 
Thank you! 

Listing number;  N/A
Seller Name: the realreal 
Working link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ga-veneta-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-ufHcnigUjgo


----------



## V0N1B2

mibolsa said:


> Hello ladies,
> May I  get some assistance with this veneta - it was purchased and upon receipt there appears to be a flower like/paísley detail in the leather?   I only have some cervo bags and a few  basic leather intrecciato weave.  So I’m not sure what to think.   I have included some more pictures below.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> Thank you!
> 
> Listing number;  N/A
> Seller Name: the realreal
> Working link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ga-veneta-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-ufHcnigUjgo


The Large Nero Tooled Veneta is authentic, IMO 
I believe it may have been the “Special Veneta” for Fall/Winter 2005... ish???
It may have been alternatively named the Floral Embossed Veneta (?).
Here is a random pic from the bowels of the forum of one in a Camel/Noce-ish colour.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
Good evening.  I hope your weekend is going well.
Would you please kindly authenticate this Roma for me?  I hope it is the real deal.  Thank you in advance.
Item name: *    BOTTEGA VENETA Handbag - Roma Intrecciato Weave in Soft Pink - Authentic*
Item #:            323606763540
Seller I.D.:     thechalkgarden 
Item Link:      https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...=item4b58775814:g:rpcAAOSwyWxb0xit:rk:11:pf:0
Thank you.


----------



## mibolsa

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Nero Tooled Veneta is authentic, IMO
> I believe it may have been the “Special Veneta” for Fall/Winter 2005... ish???
> It may have been alternatively named the Floral Embossed Veneta (?).
> Here is a random pic from the bowels of the forum of one in a Camel/Noce-ish colour.
> View attachment 4334878



Thank you VON1B2! It’s in great condition - already squishy - small few ink marks inside (livable)  and thats about it.  I have a maxi and am just finding it’s too big and not getting used and just wanted a smaller classic bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Bottega Veneta Experts,
> Good evening.  I hope your weekend is going well.
> Would you please kindly authenticate this Roma for me?  I hope it is the real deal.  Thank you in advance.
> Item name: *    BOTTEGA VENETA Handbag - Roma Intrecciato Weave in Soft Pink - Authentic*
> Item #:            323606763540
> Seller I.D.:     thechalkgarden
> Item Link:      https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...=item4b58775814:g:rpcAAOSwyWxb0xit:rk:11:pf:0
> Thank you.


The Small Roma is authentic, IMO 
Colour is most likely (New) Petale from Spring 2016


----------



## septembersiren

hockeygirl said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Here are the two photos, a hopefully clearer shot of the tag and the receipt.  The seller said she bought the bag from a “friend” and this is the receipt.
> View attachment 4333607
> View attachment 4333608
> 
> 
> It totally helped to call the BV website.  So it turns out the serial number is in the system but the number in the system shows a limestone (taupe color) Olimpia, not black.  It’s inconsistent with the bag.  Could this be a system error?  Does this ever happen?  I almost feel worse for the seller at this point.
> 
> Do I return this bag as not authentic even if I’m not sure?  I’m so torn.



I would return the bag
If the # is in the system but a different color that sends a red flag to me right away 
Sounds like they are using a tag from another bag


----------



## tabolove26

V0N1B2 said:


> The Small Roma is authentic, IMO
> Colour is most likely (New) Petale from Spring 2016


Hello V01B2:  
That is great to hear!  I am happy.  I will make offer now.  I am buying this pink Roma to replace my blue Roma what was stolen from me...


----------



## hockeygirl

Hello, I just wanted to come back and give an update on the Olimpia I bought on Mercari.  So I forwarded the receipt to my SA at the Melrose Place boutique and heard back today.  She emailed me today to say that she forwarded the info to the BV customer service department and she received word back today that although it is unusual that there is a discrepancy in the authentication code, they do still believe the item is likely authentic.
Just wanted to let you know that I guess there could very rarely be discrepancies in the authentication code.  Go figure.
Again,thanks everyone!


----------



## TravelBug

Item Name: Intrecciato Leather Crossbody Bag Black Woven
Listing number: 123614548034
Seller name:  wehofashionistaconsignment
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

hockeygirl said:


> Hello, I just wanted to come back and give an update on the Olimpia I bought on Mercari.  So I forwarded the receipt to my SA at the Melrose Place boutique and heard back today.  She emailed me today to say that she forwarded the info to the BV customer service department and she received word back today that although it is unusual that there is a discrepancy in the authentication code, they do still believe the item is likely authentic.
> Just wanted to let you know that I guess there could very rarely be discrepancies in the authentication code.  Go figure.
> Again,thanks everyone!



Thanks for the update
Glad it worked out for you
As far as the BV systems
Just proves nothing is perfect


----------



## V0N1B2

Thanks for the follow-up @hockeygirl


----------



## V0N1B2

TravelBug said:


> Item Name: Intrecciato Leather Crossbody Bag Black Woven
> Listing number: 123614548034
> Seller name:  wehofashionistaconsignment
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Woven/123614548034?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Thanks!


Photos needed to authenticate are missing (authenticity tag), however what details I can see of this bag, I do not like.


----------



## TravelBug

^ Thank you VON!  And this?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Light Brown/Tan Leather Woven Shoulder Bag
Listing number:  292477392360
Seller name:  [URL='https://www.ebay.com/usr/tkeeper?_trksid=p2047675.l2559']tkeeper[/URL]
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## LilMissCutie

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Haven't been in this thread and was supposed to be on a bag ban but saw this beauty. Jumped on the buy it now price. Can you please authenticate?
> 
> Item: bottega veneta python knot clutch
> 
> Url:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372592256817
> 
> Item #: 372592256817
> 
> Seller: mrisstillman
> 
> Comments: I'll  be taking additional pics of the clasp. I know how to authenticate cabats but not knots.





V0N1B2 said:


> I prefer not to authenticate Knots, but you'll have to post more detailed photos and hopefully someone more knowledgeable about this Fall 2012 Violet Passamaneria Knot will be able to help you.





LilMissCutie said:


> Thank you! I'll make sure to post pics when I receive it



Hi! Just received it. Hoping someone can help me. If you need extra pics let me know.


----------



## dp2234

Hi~
First post on this new thread.

I'd love for someone to help tell me if this purse is authentic,
I already bought it .
Thank you so much.



Item Name: BV WALLET
Listing number:120697V46512015
Seller name or ID: Private
Working Link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/45Rp3ciEH5TFTD118


----------



## TravelBug

TravelBug said:


> ^ Thank you VON!  And this?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Light Brown/Tan Leather Woven Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:  292477392360
> Seller name:  [URL='https://www.ebay.com/usr/tkeeper?_trksid=p2047675.l2559']tkeeper[/URL]
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Here are close-up pix
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks for helping authenticate it.


----------



## dp2234

pic


----------



## H’sKisses

One should never drink and eBay. It seems like I just purchased myself a (hopefully authentic) Peltro Cabat. 

I just came home from a very rare night out with DH and I’m sitting here in a wine haze trying to settle into bed and I decided to “window” shop. ‍♀️ Darn BV Metallics!!!

I really hope someone can authenticate. I’ll post additional photos when I receive if necessary.

Item name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Cabas MM 115664 Gray Leather 185/300 Tote Bag

Listing number: 223392582854

Seller: brandearauction

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...rksid=p2349624.m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc

TIA!


----------



## Chevonnews

*Hi,
Would love to know if this bag is authenticate or not.
Thank you in advance for your help!

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA New womens BAG All original accessories inc. receipt.
Listing number: 123647341215
Seller name or ID: ginestas0
Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123647341215?ViewItem=&item=123647341215
Comments: The seller sent me additional pictures of the bag, please see below. *
*


*


----------



## marchetello

Hello, I bought this bottega bag at a thrift store locked behind glass. I actually worked at the store, I paid $40, a decade ago. Thinking of getting it professionally cleaned for minor marks before selling online, but the inside of the bag feels nice and clean. I have no idea what year the bag was made, if it’s actually real or the original price, obviously. Thank you for your time.


----------



## V0N1B2

TravelBug said:


> ^ Thank you VON!  And this?
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Light Brown/Tan Leather Woven Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:  292477392360
> Seller name:  tkeeper
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Light-Brown-Tan-Leather-Woven-Shoulder-Bag-872/292477392360?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649





TravelBug said:


> Here are close-up pix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341862
> View attachment 4341863
> View attachment 4341864
> View attachment 4341865
> 
> Thanks for helping authenticate it.


Vintage (80s & 90s) really isn't my forté, so hopefully someone with more knowledge of this era can help you out. I can say though, that nothing in the pictures screams blatant fake to me.


----------



## V0N1B2

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Just received it. Hoping someone can help me. If you need extra pics let me know.


All the details appear to be consistent with an authentic F/W 2012 Violet Passamaneria Knot, but I would really like to defer to someone more familiar with these knots.


----------



## V0N1B2

dp2234 said:


> Hi~
> First post on this new thread.
> I'd love for someone to help tell me if this purse is authentic,
> I already bought it .
> Thank you so much.
> Item Name: BV WALLET
> Listing number:120697V46512015
> Seller name or ID: Private
> Working Link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/45Rp3ciEH5TFTD118





dp2234 said:


> pic


The wallet pictured looks authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> One should never drink and eBay. It seems like I just purchased myself a (hopefully authentic) Peltro Cabat.
> I just came home from a very rare night out with DH and I’m sitting here in a wine haze trying to settle into bed and I decided to “window” shop. ‍♀️ Darn BV Metallics!!!
> I really hope someone can authenticate. I’ll post additional photos when I receive if necessary.
> Item name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Cabas MM 115664 Gray Leather 185/300 Tote Bag
> Listing number: 223392582854
> Seller: brandearauction
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...rksid=p2349624.m43663.l10137&nordt=true&rt=nc
> TIA!


Please post photos of the authenticity tag and a close-up of the silver plaque when you receive it.


----------



## V0N1B2

Chevonnews said:


> *Hi,
> Would love to know if this bag is authenticate or not.
> Thank you in advance for your help!
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA New womens BAG All original accessories inc. receipt.
> Listing number: 123647341215
> Seller name or ID: ginestas0
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123647341215?ViewItem=&item=123647341215
> Comments: The seller sent me additional pictures of the bag, please see below.
> View attachment 4342748
> View attachment 4342749
> *


The Medium Convertible Bag in New Light Grey (?) is authentic, IMO


----------



## TravelBug

Thanks Von!

Here are 2 more items.  Appreciate your help.


----------



## Chevonnews

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Convertible Bag in New Light Grey (?) is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much for replying! I hope you have a lovely weekend


----------



## V0N1B2

marchetello said:


> Hello, I bought this bottega bag at a thrift store locked behind glass. I actually worked at the store, I paid $40, a decade ago. Thinking of getting it professionally cleaned for minor marks before selling online, but the inside of the bag feels nice and clean. I have no idea what year the bag was made, if it’s actually real or the original price, obviously. Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342931
> View attachment 4342932
> View attachment 4342934
> View attachment 4342935
> View attachment 4342936
> View attachment 4342933
> View attachment 4342937


I'm inclined to say not authentic based on the limited photos provided.  The interior finishing of this bag is just not what I would expect with an authentic BV. 
Is there any kind of tag inside the pocket?


----------



## LilMissCutie

V0N1B2 said:


> All the details appear to be consistent with an authentic F/W 2012 Violet Passamaneria Knot, but I would really like to defer to someone more familiar with these knots.



Thank you so much! Do you know anyone you can defer me to?


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Please post photos of the authenticity tag and a close-up of the silver plaque when you receive it.



Will do, thank you!


----------



## jburgh

LilMissCutie said:


> Hi! Just received it. Hoping someone can help me. If you need extra pics let me know.


Hi - there are no red flags for me, but I would please like a photo of the plaque inside...close-up.


----------



## bellini

Would appreciate help from any BV vintage experts re: authenticity on this little crossbody I found.  Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Mousse

bellini said:


> Would appreciate help from any BV vintage experts re: authenticity on this little crossbody I found.  Thank you in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s an authentic vintage bag from the 70’s. The linings of bags from this era have a tendency to peel.
Click to expand...


----------



## dolali

Hello dear authenticators! I hope you can help me with this beauty! 
*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta ~ Authentic ~ Copper Metallic Deerskin Hobo Handbag
*Seller name or ID: mackinmadness
Working Link to pictures: *
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...rentrq:fe215a2a1680aa1623201461ffeb5f77|iid:1
*Comments: *Has been relisted a few times.  Makes me wonder why is not that sought after. Well, I like it! Its all that matters 

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## offleash

Good evening, Authenticators.  
I’m hoping you can help me with this one. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...566240?hash=item2ac4464620:g:sjwAAOSw~TdcYi96


----------



## Mousse

dolali said:


> Hello dear authenticators! I hope you can help me with this beauty!
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta ~ Authentic ~ Copper Metallic Deerskin Hobo Handbag
> *Seller name or ID: mackinmadness
> Working Link to pictures: *
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...rentrq:fe215a2a1680aa1623201461ffeb5f77|iid:1
> *Comments: *Has been relisted a few times.  Makes me wonder why is not that sought after. Well, I like it! Its all that matters
> 
> Thank you so much for your help



Ask the seller to post a clear photo of the heat stamp and photos showing more detail of the strap. The inside of the bag is very dirty. It appears to be authentic but the additional photos will help me confirm. I have this bag and several ossidato rame SLGs. It’s a versatile bag that can be dressed up or down.


----------



## dolali

Mousse said:


> Ask the seller to post a clear photo of the heat stamp and photos showing more detail of the strap. The inside of the bag is very dirty. It appears to be authentic but the additional photos will help me confirm. I have this bag and several ossidato rame SLGs. It’s a versatile bag that can be dressed up or down.



Will do and post when seller sends! Thanks Mousse!


----------



## Pmulliani

Hello,  I was wondering if you authenticate this Roma for me?  I have purchased but have a 14 day return window. Many thanks in advance


----------



## V0N1B2

TravelBug said:


> Thanks Von!
> Here are 2 more items.  Appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343610
> View attachment 4343611
> View attachment 4343612
> View attachment 4343613
> View attachment 4343614


The format and photos needed are on page one. 
I need to see the whole item, not just a heatstamp and authenticity tag. Just repost them when you have the time


----------



## V0N1B2

offleash said:


> Good evening, Authenticators.
> I’m hoping you can help me with this one.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...566240?hash=item2ac4464620:g:sjwAAOSw~TdcYi96


The Steel Parachute Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Pmulliani said:


> View attachment 4346172
> View attachment 4346174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  I was wondering if you authenticate this Roma for me?  I have purchased but have a 14 day return window. Many thanks in advance


The Light Calf Roma in Espresso (?) is authentic, IMO


----------



## Pmulliani

V0N1B2 said:


> The Light Calf Roma in Espresso (?) is authentic, IMO


Thank you very much!  Now to decide whether to keep it!


----------



## TravelBug

V0N1B2 said:


> The format and photos needed are on page one.
> I need to see the whole item, not just a heatstamp and authenticity tag. Just repost them when you have the time



Hi Von,

Here are the listings for the 2 items.  Thanks!!

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta bifold wallet
Listing number:  292942436714
Seller name or ID: amandgran_81
Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-bifold-wallet-/292942436714?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=NB%2BiUOzYrzrLBzbQBI2tOhRjPz0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
Comments: See additional pix of authenticity tag  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-386#post-32915390
*

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta  small bag
Listing number:  *173544787482
*Seller name or ID:  mrwiskers314
Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecattio-Small-Bag/173544787482?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: See additional pix of authenticity tag  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-386#post-32915390*


----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Hello dear authenticators! I hope you can help me with this beauty!
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta ~ Authentic ~ Copper Metallic Deerskin Hobo Handbag
> *Seller name or ID: mackinmadness
> Working Link to pictures: *
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Authentic-Copper-Metallic-Deerskin-Hobo-Handbag/143133650553?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=cc5d091a271c405f8ae1d02bc1b07e2b&pid=100678&rk=5&rkt=15&sd=113633690268&itm=143133650553&_trksid=p2481888.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:0a58c6fa-3319-11e9-b16b-74dbd180536d|parentrq:fe215a2a1680aa1623201461ffeb5f77|iid:1
> *Comments: *Has been relisted a few times.  Makes me wonder why is not that sought after. Well, I like it! Its all that matters
> 
> Thank you so much for your help





Mousse said:


> Ask the seller to post a clear photo of the heat stamp and photos showing more detail of the strap. The inside of the bag is very dirty. It appears to be authentic but the additional photos will help me confirm. I have this bag and several ossidato rame SLGs. It’s a versatile bag that can be dressed up or down.



Hi Mousse! Seller added some pictures to the auction. Thank you for taking a look:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Authentic-Copper-Metallic-Deerskin-Hobo-Handbag/143133650553


----------



## Mousse

dolali said:


> Hi Mousse! Seller added some pictures to the auction. Thank you for taking a look:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Authentic-Copper-Metallic-Deerskin-Hobo-Handbag/143133650553



Authentic!


----------



## dolali

Mousse said:


> Authentic!



Many thanks!


----------



## offleash

V0N1B2 said:


> The Steel Parachute Bag is authentic, IMO


Thanks, Von!


----------



## V0N1B2

TravelBug said:


> Hi Von,
> Here are the listings for the 2 items.  Thanks!!
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta bifold wallet
> Listing number:  292942436714
> Seller name or ID: amandgran_81
> Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-bifold-wallet-/292942436714?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=NB%2BiUOzYrzrLBzbQBI2tOhRjPz0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> Comments: See additional pix of authenticity tag  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-386#post-32915390*


The wallet looks authentic. Colour is probably Corot.


----------



## V0N1B2

TravelBug said:


> Hi Von,
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta  small bag
> Listing number:  *173544787482
> *Seller name or ID:  mrwiskers314
> Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecattio-Small-Bag/173544787482?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: See additional pix of authenticity tag  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-386#post-32915390*


The Ebano Baby Bag is authentic, IMO.


----------



## ETBOLTZ

*Hi authenticators,
Item Name: Bottega Veneta wallet
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: casperhjk
Working Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-wallet-215373391/
Comments: 
Thanks!!








*


----------



## Belleetbonne

Hello Friends! 

NAME: BV Medium Belly? Not sure 
ITEM: personally owned - found at a local thrift store

1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather - attached
2. both sides of the authenticity tag - no tag
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls - attached
4. views of the lining - attached
5. outside views of all sides and bottom - attached
6. views of hardware - only hardware is the zippers (attached)
7. mirror, both sides if applicable - n/a


----------



## V0N1B2

ETBOLTZ said:


> *Hi authenticators,
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta wallet
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: casperhjk
> Working Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-wallet-215373391/
> Comments:
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don’t like giving opinions on SLGs technically, but this wallet looks okay to me - nothing to make me think it’s not authentic


----------



## V0N1B2

Belleetbonne said:


> Hello Friends!
> 
> NAME: BV Medium Belly? Not sure
> ITEM: personally owned - found at a local thrift store
> 
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather - attached
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag - no tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls - attached
> 4. views of the lining - attached
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom - attached
> 6. views of hardware - only hardware is the zippers (attached)
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable - n/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347317
> View attachment 4347318
> View attachment 4347319
> View attachment 4347320
> View attachment 4347321
> View attachment 4347322
> View attachment 4347323
> View attachment 4347324
> View attachment 4347325
> View attachment 4347326


Not liking what I see so far, details aren’t consistent with what I would expect to see of an authentic Bottega Veneta...
No tag in the inside zippered pocket? 
Can you post the underside of both zippers please?


----------



## pursefanatic168

Hi Von! Please authenticate. TIA 

Item Name: 100% AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA LARGE INTRECCIATO HOBO BAG
Listing number: 233131635433
Seller name: jandillc2019
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-B...h=item3647ba72e9:g:ApYAAOSwo~dcY4K5:rk:2:Pf:0


----------



## Belleetbonne

V0N1B2 said:


> Not liking what I see so far, details aren’t consistent with what I would expect to see of an authentic Bottega Veneta...
> No tag in the inside zippered pocket?
> Can you post the underside of both zippers please?



Thank you, Von1b2! Here are the pics.


----------



## pursefanatic168

Please authenticate this one, too! Thank you so much!
Item Name: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Small Campana Bag in Red Nappa Leather. EUC!
Listing number:173789878558
Seller name: dreamdesignerbagll 
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...ana-Bag-in-Red-Nappa-Leather-EUC/173789878558


----------



## V0N1B2

Belleetbonne said:


> Thank you, Von1b2! Here are the pics.
> 
> View attachment 4347560
> View attachment 4347562


This Belly is not authentic, IMO. Sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

pursefanatic168 said:


> Please authenticate this one, too! Thank you so much!
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Bottega Veneta Small Campana Bag in Red Nappa Leather. EUC!
> Listing number:173789878558
> Seller name: dreamdesignerbagll
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...ana-Bag-in-Red-Nappa-Leather-EUC/173789878558


The Campana is authentic, IMO 

*this seller always only sells authentic BV items but it’s always a good idea to authenticate anyway.


----------



## pursefanatic168

V0N1B2 said:


> The Campana is authentic, IMO
> 
> *this seller always only sells authentic BV items but it’s always a good idea to authenticate anyway.



Thank you [emoji7] I just bought it [emoji23]


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Please post photos of the authenticity tag and a close-up of the silver plaque when you receive it.



Hi V0N! Here are the photos:


----------



## TravelBug

V0N1B2 said:


> The Ebano Baby Bag is authentic, IMO.



Thank you VON, very much appreciate your help and expertise!!!


----------



## ETBOLTZ

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t like giving opinions on SLGs technically, but this wallet looks okay to me - nothing to make me think it’s not authentic


thanks


----------



## Belleetbonne

V0N1B2 said:


> This Belly is not authentic, IMO. Sorry


Thank you, Von!


----------



## pursefanatic168

Sorry for being a pest, but please authenticate this one, too! Thank you so much!
Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Cervo Deerskin Hobo Shoulder bag in Dark Blue NWT*
Listing number: 263979326216
Seller name: uashopper08
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...ark-Blue-NWT/263979326216?hash=item3d7664db08


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi V0N! Here are the photos:
> View attachment 4347961
> 
> View attachment 4347962
> 
> View attachment 4347963


Looks like an authentic Peltro Cabat to me


----------



## V0N1B2

pursefanatic168 said:


> Sorry for being a pest, but please authenticate this one, too! Thank you so much!
> Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Cervo Deerskin Hobo Shoulder bag in Dark Blue NWT*
> Listing number: 263979326216
> Seller name: uashopper08
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...ark-Blue-NWT/263979326216?hash=item3d7664db08


The Fall/Winter 2010 China Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks like an authentic Peltro Cabat to me



Thank you! I can’t believe I have one, and was able to get a deal on it! Maybe I’ll get lucky and Moon and Reflet will show up at an amazing price one day [emoji4]


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello kind authenticators.  Qould you mind please letting me know if you think this bag is authentic?  I purchased it from tRR and just received it.  TIA[emoji255] [emoji257]


----------



## septembersiren

Rumbabird said:


> Hello kind authenticators.  Qould you mind please letting me know if you think this bag is authentic?  I purchased it from tRR and just received it.  TIA[emoji255] [emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355182
> View attachment 4355183
> View attachment 4355184
> View attachment 4355185
> View attachment 4355186
> View attachment 4355187
> View attachment 4355188
> View attachment 4355189
> View attachment 4355190
> View attachment 4355191
> View attachment 4355192
> View attachment 4355193
> View attachment 4355194
> View attachment 4355195



Authentic original ebano ball bag


----------



## Rumbabird

Thank you


----------



## mnshopgirl32

Hello! This would be my first Bottega, so I hope this is authentic! I do still have the option to return though. Any idea what year this is from?

*Item Name:  Cervo Leather Baseball Hobo
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID:  Yoogi's Closet
Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...so-cervo-leather-large-baseball-hobo-bag.html*


----------



## V0N1B2

mnshopgirl32 said:


> Hello! This would be my first Bottega, so I hope this is authentic! I do still have the option to return though. Any idea what year this is from?
> 
> *Item Name:  Cervo Leather Baseball Hobo
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID:  Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...so-cervo-leather-large-baseball-hobo-bag.html*


The Espresso Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO.
Congrats on your first BV


----------



## mnshopgirl32

V0N1B2 said:


> The Espresso Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO.
> Congrats on your first BV



Thank you for your help!


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Hi ladies. Kindly authenticate if possible. Thank you!
Name. Crystal Cabat large tote
Link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Crystal-Cabat-Large-Tote/223441073689

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Crystal-Cabat-Large-Tote/223441073689

Seller. Kbrickell

Item number. 223441073689


----------



## Mousse

Buckeyemommy said:


> Hi ladies. Kindly authenticate if possible. Thank you!
> Name. Crystal Cabat large tote
> Link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Crystal-Cabat-Large-Tote/223441073689
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Crystal-Cabat-Large-Tote/223441073689
> 
> Seller. Kbrickell
> 
> Item number. 223441073689



The auction has ended. In my opinion, this cabat is authentic. I have the large Nero crystal cabat.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Mousse said:


> The auction has ended. In my opinion, this cabat is authentic. I have the large Nero crystal cabat.



Thanks Mousse!  I purchased it in hopes it was ok. I recalled you having one and the photos were gorgeous. How is it holding up?


----------



## Mousse

Mine is holding up really well. There is hardly any wear on the leather. I use it mostly for travel.


----------



## houseof999

Would the please authenticate? I searched backpack here but couldn't find any. 

Link: https://posh.mk/bZG4LC0aXU


----------



## Rachel_Green

Hello ladies
Kindly help to understand if this bag is authentic, thank you in advance!


----------



## chgoblknazn

Can someone please authenticate this item for me?  I'd like to purchase it but i've read some concerning comments on the seller and counterfeits.

*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Gray Calfskin Large Intrecciomirage Tote Bag
Listing number: 264229476897
Seller name or ID: eastvaleluxe
Working Link: https://ebay.us/wxkHHq*


----------



## V0N1B2

houseof999 said:


> Would the please authenticate? I searched backpack here but couldn't find any.
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/bZG4LC0aXU


The format outlined on page one of this thread would be really helpful for future request 
Vintage is not really my forté, as I have no way to confirm styles/years available etc. 
Hopefully someone with more experience with vintage bags can help.


----------



## V0N1B2

Rachel_Green said:


> View attachment 4370158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> Kindly help to understand if this bag is authentic, thank you in advance!


While I don’t see any glaring red flags, ideally we’d like to see the format for authentications as outlined in the first post of this thread (which also details the picture necessary) as well as clear, in-focus photos. 
Is the bag in your possession? Both sides of the authenticity tag would be nice, as well as a photo of the actual bag in its entirety and the underside of both zippers


----------



## V0N1B2

chgoblknazn said:


> Can someone please authenticate this item for me?  I'd like to purchase it but i've read some concerning comments on the seller and counterfeits.
> 
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Gray Calfskin Large Intrecciomirage Tote Bag
> Listing number: 264229476897
> Seller name or ID: eastvaleluxe
> Working Link: https://ebay.us/wxkHHq*


The bag is the listing is an authentic Intrecciomirage Lavé Tote, IMO. I’m not sure about the colour, it could be Steel but I can’t say for sure. It is actually from the Men’s Collection. I have no experience with the eBay seller, sorry


----------



## houseof999

V0N1B2 said:


> The format outlined on page one of this thread would be really helpful for future request
> Vintage is not really my forté, as I have no way to confirm styles/years available etc.
> Hopefully someone with more experience with vintage bags can help.


Thanks. I don't have it in my possession yet. I will repost using the format when I receive it along with necessary pics.


----------



## chgoblknazn

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag is the listing is an authentic Intrecciomirage Lavé Tote, IMO. I’m not sure about the colour, it could be Steel but I can’t say for sure. It is actually from the Men’s Collection. I have no experience with the eBay seller, sorry



Thanks so much!  I thought it was pretty masculine which is why I was interested.  It's HUGE though.  I think I may purchase now.

Thanks again!


----------



## Rachel_Green

V0N1B2 said:


> While I don’t see any glaring red flags, ideally we’d like to see the format for authentications as outlined in the first post of this thread (which also details the picture necessary) as well as clear, in-focus photos.
> Is the bag in your possession? Both sides of the authenticity tag would be nice, as well as a photo of the actual bag in its entirety and the underside of both zippers


Thank you a million for your reply! I don’t have this bag in my possession, hopefully tomorrow I’ll get better pictures. You are so kind and amazing, thank you a lot!


----------



## windowlite

*Hello to all the hardworking authenticators!  Got this at a second hand store so not all format lines used.........photos are in my Flickr album......link below.  Thank You! in advance.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta
Listing number:  none
Seller name or ID: none
Working Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157705957520241
Comments:  real or not?*


----------



## houseof999

houseof999 said:


> Would the please authenticate? I searched backpack here but couldn't find any.
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/bZG4LC0aXU


Item Name: backpack
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID:  mollycposh
Working Link: https://posh.mk/bZG4LC0aXU
Comments:. Additional pics:


----------



## houseof999

Additional pics continued:


----------



## houseof999

More pics:


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello, would you kindly authenticate this cervo loop hobo?   Would greatly appreciate it  
Also, would you know if this is the large vs. medium size?  And is the color correctly described as "cigar?" 
TIA 
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-cervo-deerskin-hobo-cigar-340971


----------



## V0N1B2

Rumbabird said:


> Hello, would you kindly authenticate this cervo loop hobo?   Would greatly appreciate it
> Also, would you know if this is the large vs. medium size?  And is the color correctly described as "cigar?"
> TIA
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-cervo-deerskin-hobo-cigar-340971


The Cervo Loop Hobo is authentic, IMO.  It is the regular original size. (Large?). It is not Cigar. It could be New Cigar although I don’t think Cervo was done in that colour. More likely, it’s New Bronze (the “baseball” Hobo was offered in New Bronze but I can’t confirm if the Loop was) or Junior. You’ll have to confirm with BV as the numbers on the tag tell me nothing.


----------



## V0N1B2

windowlite said:


> *Hello to all the hardworking authenticators!  Got this at a second hand store so not all format lines used.........photos are in my Flickr album......link below.  Thank You! in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta
> Listing number:  none
> Seller name or ID: none
> Working Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157705957520241
> Comments:  real or not?*


If this is authentic, it’s really old. I’m of no help with the vintage stuff. Hopefully someone who is, can pop in and help you 



houseof999 said:


> Item Name: backpack
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID:  mollycposh
> Working Link: https://posh.mk/bZG4LC0aXU
> Comments:. Additional pics:
> 
> View attachment 4372481
> View attachment 4372482
> View attachment 4372483


I’m of no help with the vintage stuff but this does have all of the markings I would expect to see with a vintage Bottega.


----------



## houseof999

V0N1B2 said:


> If this is authentic, it’s really old. I’m of no help with the vintage stuff. Hopefully someone who is, can pop in and help you
> 
> 
> I’m of no help with the vintage stuff but this does have all of the markings I would expect to see with a vintage Bottega.


Thank you! [emoji253]


----------



## windowlite

V0N1B2 said:


> If this is authentic, it’s really old. I’m of no help with the vintage stuff. Hopefully someone who is, can pop in and help you
> 
> 
> I’m of no help with the vintage stuff but this does have all of the markings I would expect to see with a vintage Bottega.



Thank You! from windowlite


----------



## Rumbabird

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cervo Loop Hobo is authentic, IMO.  It is the regular original size. (Large?). It is not Cigar. It could be New Cigar although I don’t think Cervo was done in that colour. More likely, it’s New Bronze (the “baseball” Hobo was offered in New Bronze but I can’t confirm if the Loop was) or Junior. You’ll have to confirm with BV as the numbers on the tag tell me nothing.


Thank you so much VON!   I'll take some photos when I receive it and post to the forum.


----------



## TotinScience

Dear experts!
With beaded bags being all the rage it is no surprise some related vintage has popped up! I was wondering if anyone has any idea if this is authentic:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bo...rentrq:98c2b4131690ab1130b366c0fffbfc36|iid:1
I know vintage is hard to authenticate, but this one actually still has a tag, so maybe it is feasible? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Iknowaly22

Please could someone possibly authenticate? Thanks so much!

*Item Name: Bottega veneta Brown leather handbag
Listing number: 264238841934
Seller name or ID: jr917
Working Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/264238841934*


----------



## Fakefinder

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:
> *
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


Hello, how do I post my request? 
Thank you!


----------



## Fakefinder

Fakefinder said:


> Hello, how do I post my request?
> Thank you!


Hello,
Can someone tell me if this is authentic? Unfortunately photos are not very clear which makes me suspicious. Lots of fakes at The Real Real.. https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-embossed-leather-shoulder-bag-RGT4hpMXbvc
thank you very much!


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## V0N1B2

Iknowaly22 said:


> View attachment 4378422
> View attachment 4378423
> View attachment 4378424
> View attachment 4378425
> View attachment 4378427
> View attachment 4378428
> View attachment 4378429
> View attachment 4378430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please could someone possibly authenticate? Thanks so much!
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega veneta Brown leather handbag
> Listing number: 264238841934
> Seller name or ID: jr917
> Working Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/264238841934*


Missing required photos - particularly the authenticity tag


----------



## V0N1B2

Fakefinder said:


> Hello,
> Can someone tell me if this is authentic? Unfortunately photos are not very clear which makes me suspicious. Lots of fakes at The Real Real.. https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-embossed-leather-shoulder-bag-RGT4hpMXbvc
> thank you very much!


Listing is missing all required photos for authentication.


----------



## Fakefinder

Could someone please make an educated guess on this item I’m considering buying? https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-embossed-leather-shoulder-bag-RGT4hpMXbvc
Sorry, the forum doesn’t seem to be iPad friendly and I’m unable to upload closeups at this point but I got them by zooming in on the website noted above.
Thank you!


----------



## Mousse

Fakefinder said:


> Could someone please make an educated guess on this item I’m considering buying? https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-embossed-leather-shoulder-bag-RGT4hpMXbvc
> Sorry, the forum doesn’t seem to be iPad friendly and I’m unable to upload closeups at this point but I got them by zooming in on the website noted above.
> Thank you!



Please submit the required photos for authentication. The first post in this thread clarifies what we need to authenticate.


----------



## Fakefinder

I’m asking for an educated guess, sorry you are unable to provide it or to read my post.


----------



## muchstuff

Fakefinder said:


> I’m asking for an educated guess, sorry you are unable to provide it or to read my post.


I'm sure your post was read. The authenticators here are excellent. There's a requirement to what they need to help you and if its not provided they can't help, pretty simple. They don't guess when its people's hard-earned money on the line.


----------



## Mavi821

Hi All,

Does anybody know if this bag is real? Also, any idea what year / timeframe this is from and / or the name of the bag? 

Thanks in advance. 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...tega-veneta-intrecciato-flap-hobo-vSis-YLqW-4


----------



## septembersiren

Fakefinder said:


> I’m asking for an educated guess, sorry you are unable to provide it or to read my post.



Missing necessary pictures for authentication


----------



## Mavi821

septembersiren said:


> Missing necessary pictures for authentication


Agee! Sorry about that. I emailed Real Real for additional pictures, but haven’t hear back... None of their pictures of Bottega Veneta’s seem to show everything required (i.e., label often isn’t pictured). Thanks for look though. If I hear back, I’ll post the additional pics.


----------



## Rumbabird

Mavi821 said:


> Agee! Sorry about that. I emailed Real Real for additional pictures, but haven’t hear back... None of their pictures of Bottega Veneta’s seem to show everything required (i.e., label often isn’t pictured). Thanks for look though. If I hear back, I’ll post the additional pics.


If you hear back from them, I'll eat my cervo hobo (just kidding!) . Seriously, they have a new policy that they
won't even retrieve the bag to answer questions unless the sales price is $2000 or more.


----------



## Mavi821

Rumbabird said:


> If you hear back from them, I'll eat my cervo hobo (just kidding!) . Seriously, they have a new policy that they
> won't even retrieve the bag to answer questions unless the sales price is $2000 or more.



My goodness!!! So much of the resale business is trust and they don’t have mine. I’ve been emailing back and forth with Rebag about a few and they are great - super responsive with questions and additional photos. Thanks for letting me know. I won’t waste any more time asking them questions...


----------



## Mavi821

Hi Everyone,

What are your thoughts on this? Seems too good to be true...

Item Name: Large Veneta (black)
Listing Number: 183660586966
Seller Name: 1scatman
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...TO-LEATHER-HOBO-BAG-BARELY-USED-/183660586966
Comments: Label photos attached

Thank you very much,
Jackie


----------



## V0N1B2

Mavi821 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> What are your thoughts on this? Seems too good to be true...
> 
> Item Name: Large Veneta (black)
> Listing Number: 183660586966
> Seller Name: 1scatman
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...TO-LEATHER-HOBO-BAG-BARELY-USED-/183660586966
> Comments: Label photos attached
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Jackie


Nothing is jumping out at me making me think this isn’t authentic. For these BV items with the newer-style authenticity tags, it would be helpful to have pictures of the underside of zippers as an additional point of authenticity. So, ideally I’d really like to see both zippers before passing judgement. I agree that the saying “if it’s too good to be true...” applies on eBay - especially with a zero feedback seller, but resale for BV is atrocious. I saw an excellent condition 2013 bag sell for under $100 recently. 
If you decide to buy, post the relevant pics when you receive it


----------



## Mavi821

V0N1B2 said:


> Nothing is jumping out at me making me think this isn’t authentic. For these BV items with the newer-style authenticity tags, it would be helpful to have pictures of the underside of zippers as an additional point of authenticity. So, ideally I’d really like to see both zippers before passing judgement. I agree that the saying “if it’s too good to be true...” applies on eBay - especially with a zero feedback seller, but resale for BV is atrocious. I saw an excellent condition 2013 bag sell for under $100 recently.
> If you decide to buy, post the relevant pics when you receive it



Thank you so much and WOW on the $100 bag. I just purchased it so fingers crossed. I’ll post the pictures as soon as it arrives. Thanks again. 

Jackie


----------



## kateholli

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/333136195687

Hello ladies!
Is this FAKE?
I suppose so!?
Thank you for your help, 
[emoji173]️kateholli


----------



## V0N1B2

kateholli said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/333136195687
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Is this FAKE?
> I suppose so!?
> Thank you for your help,
> [emoji173]️kateholli


This Knot is not authentic, IMO.


----------



## Mavi821

V0N1B2 said:


> Nothing is jumping out at me making me think this isn’t authentic. For these BV items with the newer-style authenticity tags, it would be helpful to have pictures of the underside of zippers as an additional point of authenticity. So, ideally I’d really like to see both zippers before passing judgement. I agree that the saying “if it’s too good to be true...” applies on eBay - especially with a zero feedback seller, but resale for BV is atrocious. I saw an excellent condition 2013 bag sell for under $100 recently.
> If you decide to buy, post the relevant pics when you receive it


Hi,

Just got the bag. Here are pics of the zippers. Thoughts on authenticity? I can take any additional pictures that would be helpful.

Many, many thanks.

Jackie


----------



## Mavi821

Mavi821 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got the bag. Here are pics of the zippers. Thoughts on authenticity? I can take any additional pictures that would be helpful.
> 
> Many, many thanks.
> 
> Jackie



Here are the pictures - not sure why they didn’t load before. Sorry about that!!!

Thanks,
Jackie


----------



## muchstuff

Mavi821 said:


> Here are the pictures - not sure why they didn’t load before. Sorry about that!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jackie


V0N's looking for pics of the underside of the zipper head, not the top.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mavi821 said:


> Here are the pictures - not sure why they didn’t load before. Sorry about that!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jackie


Yeah, like @muchstuff wrote, I would like to see the underside of both zippers (interior and exterior) to see what’s written on them (if anything).  Like this:
 *sorry, not carrying BV today


----------



## Alyin363

Hi new here. I have researched to see if the Bottega Veneta Clutch I have is Authentic. I believe it is but I want to make sure before I try to sell. it. The inside looks like satin I think and the purse has a good weight to it. The zippers feel sturdy. There is no certificate tag on the inside. Not sure on age of the purse, maybe that is the reason there is not a certificate tag on inside. Any help would be greatly appreciated. There are no markings on the underside of the zipper pulls but there is what looks like an E on the edge


----------



## Patricia Academia-Hong

Hi authenticators,
I have won the auction for this lovely bag. Before I pay, I would like to have it authenticated.

Item Name: BV Roma Bag
Listing number: 202636228826
Seller Name: milamila7
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202636228826

Many thanks in advance! ❤️


----------



## Mavi821

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah, like @muchstuff wrote, I would like to see the underside of both zippers (interior and exterior) to see what’s written on them (if anything).  Like this:
> *sorry, not carrying BV today
> View attachment 4391643



Thanks for the clarification @V0N1B2 and @muchstuff. Here are the pictures of the undersides of the zippers. I’m hoping butterflies is a good sign . Much appreciate. Jackie


----------



## Mavi821

Hi Ladies,

Any ideas on this one?

Item Name: Cervo Hobo
Listing Number: 254183010069
Seller: kroache12
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/FABULOUS-BOTTEGA-VENETA-WHITE-SAND-LEATHER-CERVO-HOBO-HANDBAG-/254183010069
Comments: Authenticity tag below - I can ask for the front if needed 

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Alyin363 said:


> Hi new here. I have researched to see if the Bottega Veneta Clutch I have is Authentic. I believe it is but I want to make sure before I try to sell. it. The inside looks like satin I think and the purse has a good weight to it. The zippers feel sturdy. There is no certificate tag on the inside. Not sure on age of the purse, maybe that is the reason there is not a certificate tag on inside. Any help would be greatly appreciated. There are no markings on the underside of the zipper pulls but there is what looks like an E on the edge


Vintage is not my forté, however if you’re selling this bag, you should really get a professional authentication from a company like authenticate4u or similar. Purse Forum opinions don’t really hold weight if your buyer files a claim of non-authenticity.


----------



## V0N1B2

Patricia Academia-Hong said:


> View attachment 4392067
> View attachment 4392068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticators,
> I have won the auction for this lovely bag. Before I pay, I would like to have it authenticated.
> 
> Item Name: BV Roma Bag
> Listing number: 202636228826
> Seller Name: milamila7
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202636228826
> 
> Many thanks in advance! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4392067
> View attachment 4392068


The Fall/Winter Light Calf Roma in Peridot is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Mavi821 said:


> Thanks for the clarification @V0N1B2 and @muchstuff. Here are the pictures of the undersides of the zippers. I’m hoping butterflies is a good sign . Much appreciate. Jackie


The Nero Veneta is authentic, IMO. Congrats


----------



## V0N1B2

Mavi821 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Any ideas on this one?
> 
> Item Name: Cervo Hobo
> Listing Number: 254183010069
> Seller: kroache12
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/FABULOUS-BOTTEGA-VENETA-WHITE-SAND-LEATHER-CERVO-HOBO-HANDBAG-/254183010069
> Comments: Authenticity tag below - I can ask for the front if needed
> 
> Thanks!


The Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO but I can’t tell from these pics if it’s Bianco or Sand (or something else)


----------



## Mavi821

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Veneta is authentic, IMO. Congrats


AMAZING!!! THANK YOU!!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Alyin363

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forté, however if you’re selling this bag, you should really get a professional authentication from a company like authenticate4u or similar. Purse Forum opinions don’t really hold weight if your buyer files a claim of non-authenticity.


Thank you very much for responding. With your response, I will try to get further authentication. Are you the only one that authenticates Bottega Veneta? If you had to guess, based on my images, well poor I know, (due to camera or lack of) do you think it is a real Bottega Veneta....per the hardware tag and the O is more like 0 but slanted.? One site I came across was https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...eta-woven-leather-clutch-vintage/id-v_486192/ and https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...ciato-leather-tassel-clutch-bag/id-v_5635372/ and http://dcconsignments.com/shop/product/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-tassel-clutch the one I have is similar to these listings but my tassels are together. But I have seen tassels that are together on other authentic Bottega Veneta. The stitching is impeccable on my purse. Thank you once again Von1B2.


----------



## Patricia Academia-Hong

V0N1B2 said:


> The Fall/Winter Light Calf Roma in Peridot is authentic, IMO



THANK YOU so much!! I really appreciate!


----------



## TotinScience

Hi ladies, 
Is this authentic? Not sure about the lining and such 
Thank you!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/133010853396?ul_noapp=true


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Hi ladies,
> Is this authentic? Not sure about the lining and such
> Thank you!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/133010853396?ul_noapp=true


The 2007 Carmine Medium Veneta  is authentic, IMO. 
BV did suede linings in various colours on certain silhouettes throughout the years, including this pink.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there,

I was hoping I could get some help authenticating this cosmetic bag that I got from therealreal. Thank you so much in advance!

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Cosmetic Case
Seller name or ID: therealreal.com
Working Link to pictures: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-veneta-intrecciato-cosmetic-case-KEHZ_BZYnzU
Comments: photos below*


----------



## V0N1B2

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was hoping I could get some help authenticating this cosmetic bag that I got from therealreal. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Cosmetic Case
> Seller name or ID: therealreal.com
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.therealreal.com/product...-veneta-intrecciato-cosmetic-case-KEHZ_BZYnzU
> Comments: photos below*


The Fall/Winter 2007 Camel Cosmetic Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## kerstinmaria

V0N1B2 said:


> The Fall/Winter 2007 Camel Cosmetic Bag is authentic, IMO



Thank you so much!


----------



## pandabear000

Style: medium Campana from 2010
Seller: Rebag
I just purchased this bag on Rebag. I have never seen this color before and I wasn’t sure if the stitching around the magnet should be there... my current Bottega’s do not have stitching around the magnet. If someone who knows Campana could help out I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## V0N1B2

pandabear000 said:


> Style: medium Campana from 2010
> Seller: Rebag
> I just purchased this bag on Rebag. I have never seen this color before and I wasn’t sure if the stitching around the magnet should be there... my current Bottega’s do not have stitching around the magnet. If someone who knows Campana could help out I would greatly appreciate it!!


The (small) Magma Campana from Resort 2010 is authentic, IMO 

I have never seen a Campana that didn't have the stitching around the magnet like the one pictured above - from 2007 through to 2015, all of the 40+ photos I checked all have that stitching.  However, because we are dealing with Bottega Veneta, anything is possible as we all know they like to throw us for a loop every once in a while.


----------



## pandabear000

V0N1B2 said:


> The (small) Magma Campana from Resort 2010 is authentic, IMO
> 
> I have never seen a Campana that didn't have the stitching around the magnet like the one pictured above - from 2007 through to 2015, all of the 40+ photos I checked all have that stitching.  However, because we are dealing with Bottega Veneta, anything is possible as we all know they like to throw us for a loop every once in a while.


----------



## pandabear000

Thank you SO much Von!! I really appreciate you taking the time to look at this!! Got this for my mum as she has wanted a salmon pink Bottega for so long!! She will be thrilled and I am relieved to have spent my hard earned money well )


----------



## silversparkle

*Hi - I am a long time viewer, first time posting. Long time BV lover, too.
Item Name: Large Denim Blue Veneta
Listing number: 283128
Seller name or ID: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/
Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...oven-nappa-leather-large-veneta-hobo-bag.html
Comments: Many thanks in advance!*


----------



## V0N1B2

silversparkle said:


> *Hi - I am a long time viewer, first time posting. Long time BV lover, too.
> Item Name: Large Denim Blue Veneta
> Listing number: 283128
> Seller name or ID: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/
> Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...oven-nappa-leather-large-veneta-hobo-bag.html
> Comments: Many thanks in advance!*


The Veneta pictured is authentic, IMO


----------



## silversparkle

V0N1B2 said:


> The Veneta pictured is authentic, IMO



Thank you so much, V0N! Really appreciate your time.


----------



## sngsk

Am considering this from a private seller. Can someone please help authenticate and provide more info on the year and name of colour please? TIA!


----------



## Ernie_0_0

Hi,
I just bought a Hobo from a seller but not sure able the authentic, greatly appreciate if you can help me to ease my doubts.
The authentic tag is being sew on the main compartment instead of the internal zipper compartment which i wondering is there a fix location.
Thank you very much!


----------



## V0N1B2

sngsk said:


> Am considering this from a private seller. Can someone please help authenticate and provide more info on the year and name of colour please? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405894
> View attachment 4405895
> View attachment 4405896
> View attachment 4405897
> View attachment 4405899


I have no experience with Croc bags unfortunately. The colours never look the same as they do in Nappa, Cervo, or Calf etc. hard to pinpoint a year - the underside of the zipper would help with that. Is the bag in your possession? How does it feel? Does it feel like croc? I don’t see anything about the bag that makes me think it isn’t authentic, but I think it’s in your best interest (and for peace of mind) to ask your SA or someone at Bottega to run the tag for you and confirm that it is in fact what it appears to be. I’m sorry I couldn’t be of more help but perhaps some of the other long-term members more familiar with the Soft Crocodile Fumé Venetas (and other pieces) can assist you.


----------



## V0N1B2

Ernie_0_0 said:


> Hi,
> I just bought a Hobo from a seller but not sure able the authentic, greatly appreciate if you can help me to ease my doubts.
> The authentic tag is being sew on the main compartment instead of the internal zipper compartment which i wondering is there a fix location.
> Thank you very much!


I’m sorry, this bag is not authentic.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m sorry, this bag is not authentic.



Wow, is it me or is that a pretty good fake?  Scary.


----------



## V0N1B2

Buckeyemommy said:


> Wow, is it me or is that a pretty good fake?  Scary.


No, it’s not just you. There are some really good fakes out there and I have to laugh at the people who think they can spot one from across the street or think they fall apart after using a few times. The heatstamp on that one is pretty good (for a fake - some are better). The lining is a giveaway. It’s suede, but it’s not “Bottega quality” suede - for lack of a better term. The real scammers are the ones buying bags like the one above and sewing in an authentic tag. We’ve seen that on this thread a few times now. Ugh


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> I have no experience with Croc bags unfortunately. The colours never look the same as they do in Nappa, Cervo, or Calf etc. hard to pinpoint a year - the underside of the zipper would help with that. Is the bag in your possession? How does it feel? Does it feel like croc? I don’t see anything about the bag that makes me think it isn’t authentic, but I think it’s in your best interest (and for peace of mind) to ask your SA or someone at Bottega to run the tag for you and confirm that it is in fact what it appears to be. I’m sorry I couldn’t be of more help but perhaps some of the other long-term members more familiar with the Soft Crocodile Fumé Venetas (and other pieces) can assist you.


Thanks, V0N1B2! The bag is not in my possession yet. I will be meeting the seller so at least I will get to inspect the bag in person first. But since I have limited experience with Croc bags myself I thought I best double check with the experts here. [emoji1]


----------



## Ernie_0_0

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m sorry, this bag is not authentic.



Thank you so much for clearing my doubts.


----------



## silversparkle

V0N1B2 said:


> The Veneta pictured is authentic, IMO


Hi V0N-
The Veneta arrived and appears in great almost new condition, except I did have to remove tiny specks of glitter from the lining. In doing so, I realized that even lightly brushing my hand against the suede results in tiny lint rubbing off onto my hands. Is this to be expected? I currently only have one other Veneta from 2010 to compare and that one has a different type of suede lining.


----------



## silversparkle

silversparkle said:


> Hi V0N-
> The Veneta arrived and appears in great almost new condition, except I did have to remove tiny specks of glitter from the lining. In doing so, I realized that even lightly brushing my hand against the suede results in tiny lint rubbing off onto my hands. Is this to be expected? I currently only have one other Veneta from 2010 to compare and that one has a different type of suede lining.



I meant to include the original inquiry.


silversparkle said:


> *Hi - I am a long time viewer, first time posting. Long time BV lover, too.
> Item Name: Large Denim Blue Veneta
> Listing number: 283128
> Seller name or ID: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/
> Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...oven-nappa-leather-large-veneta-hobo-bag.html
> Comments: Many thanks in advance!*





V0N1B2 said:


> The Veneta pictured is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

silversparkle said:


> Hi V0N-
> The Veneta arrived and appears in great almost new condition, except I did have to remove tiny specks of glitter from the lining. In doing so, I realized that even lightly brushing my hand against the suede results in tiny lint rubbing off onto my hands. Is this to be expected? I currently only have one other Veneta from 2010 to compare and that one has a different type of suede lining.


I have never had to rub the lining of my bags so I can't really comment on that.  However, Bottega has changed the linings on the interior of bags (probably a few times) since 2010, but most recently a couple of years ago.  The lining is more velour-like feeling on the current bags, because it's lambskin suede.  I think linings on these newer bags are softer now - IMO.  Hope that helps?


----------



## silversparkle

V0N1B2 said:


> I have never had to rub the lining of my bags so I can't really comment on that.  However, Bottega has changed the linings on the interior of bags (probably a few times) since 2010, but most recently a couple of years ago.  The lining is more velour-like feeling on the current bags, because it's lambskin suede.  I think linings on these newer bags are softer now - IMO.  Hope that helps?


Thanks for your quick reply and insights!


----------



## Dino699

Hi could someone please help me in authenticating this bag, To my eye it looks fake, however the detail on the buckles for the strap, for the zip and the Veneta bottega on the inside is well defined- the inside material doesn’t look to the standard I’d expect though. Thanks in advance
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233201413671


----------



## indiaink

Dino699 said:


> Hi could someone please help me in authenticating this bag, To my eye it looks fake, however the detail on the buckles for the strap, for the zip and the Veneta bottega on the inside is well defined- the inside material doesn’t look to the standard I’d expect though. Thanks in advance
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233201413671


This is an authentic men's brief bag. Men's items are commonly lined in a canvas-type material.


----------



## Katsumisakuragi

Is this authentic? It looks different from official site image.


----------



## Dino699

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic men's brief bag. Men's items are commonly lined in a canvas-type material.



Thanks Indiaink this is much appreciated


----------



## V0N1B2

Dino699 said:


> Hi could someone please help me in authenticating this bag, To my eye it looks fake, however the detail on the buckles for the strap, for the zip and the Veneta bottega on the inside is well defined- the inside material doesn’t look to the standard I’d expect though. Thanks in advance
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/233201413671


Impossible to authenticate with missing required photos. 
Please post photos of authenticity tag and underside of zipper pulls. Heatstamp is questionable, as is the piece of leather hanging off the handle. Fake, IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

Katsumisakuragi said:


> Is this authentic? It looks different from official site image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407333
> View attachment 4407330


Missing ALL required photos for authentication. Please read post one of this thread carefully and repost your request


----------



## Katsumisakuragi

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing ALL required photos for authentication. Please read post one of this thread carefully and repost your request


Sorry it is from matchesfashion :
https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-leather-wallet-1247652

Bottega Veneta 
Intrecciato leather wallet

Thank you.


----------



## Dino699

Thanks Von1b2, yes I’ve asked for pic of underside of zippers, and will ask for authenticity label too


----------



## V0N1B2

Katsumisakuragi said:


> Sorry it is from matchesfashion :
> https://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-leather-wallet-1247652
> 
> Bottega Veneta
> Intrecciato leather wallet
> 
> Thank you.


Again, missing ALL required photos for authentication. CLEAR photo of heatstamping/Bottega Veneta embossing. CLEAR photos of the authenticity tag (preferably both sides) sewn into the seam. Until those photos are posted, no opinion can be given.


----------



## Katsumisakuragi

V0N1B2 said:


> Again, missing ALL required photos for authentication. CLEAR photo of heatstamping/Bottega Veneta embossing. CLEAR photos of the authenticity tag (preferably both sides) sewn into the seam. Until those photos are posted, no opinion can be given.


----------



## V0N1B2

Dino699 said:


> Thanks Von1b2, yes I’ve asked for pic of underside of zippers, and will ask for authenticity label too


I'm not hopeful, as the other Bottega Veneta items listed by this seller are also fake/replicas/counterfeits, IMO.


----------



## Katsumisakuragi

What I worry the most is that the pattern of this is not same as the official Bottega Veneta site. Many thanks for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

Thank you. The French Flap Wallet is authentic, IMO 
As to why it isn't the same wallet you see on the official BV website, it probably wasn't sold in boutiques.
Department stores, independent boutiques, online retailers etc. purchase items (wholesale) to sell in their stores and sometimes those are not the same ones you will see on BV.com or at the boutique. Some department stores have exclusives. This is so they are not directly competing with Bottega Veneta, I assume.


----------



## Katsumisakuragi

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you. The French Flap Wallet is authentic, IMO
> As to why it isn't the same wallet you see on the official BV website, it probably wasn't sold in boutiques.
> Department stores, independent boutiques, online retailers etc. purchase items (wholesale) to sell in their stores and sometimes those are not the same ones you will see on BV.com or at the boutique. Some department stores have exclusives. This is so they are not directly competing with Bottega Veneta, I assume.


Thank you so much! I feel relieved now


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Impossible to authenticate with missing required photos.
> Please post photos of authenticity tag and underside of zipper pulls. Heatstamp is questionable, as is the piece of leather hanging off the handle. Fake, IMO.


My sincere apologies to the BV community. I have been away for just long enough to be clueless. I have asked for the "AUTHENTICATOR" to be removed from my information.


----------



## Dino699

Thank you for your help on this Indiaink and VON1B2 - it was fake- the back of the zips is not correctly marked with the high quality brand mark it should have and no authentic tag on the inside


----------



## dolali

Hello BV authenticators! Can you help me with this Cervo? Thank you
*
Item Name: *Excellent Condition Taupe Large Cervo Hobo Bottega Veneta Handbag
*Listing number: *143221022451
*Seller name or ID:   *bagsgandv 
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-...m2158a35ef3:g:yQ4AAOSwPa1csBKD&frcectupt=true
*Comments: *


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hello BV authenticators! Can you help me with this Cervo? Thank you
> *
> Item Name: *Excellent Condition Taupe Large Cervo Hobo Bottega Veneta Handbag
> *Listing number: *143221022451
> *Seller name or ID:   *bagsgandv
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Excellent-...m2158a35ef3:g:yQ4AAOSwPa1csBKD&frcectupt=true
> *Comments: *


The Chene Cervo Hobo from Resort 2010 is authentic, IMO


----------



## southernbelle43

Question for you experts. Were there mini cabats and small or are these the same bag?  I read that the mini was not sold in the US.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Question for you experts. Were there mini cabats and small or are these the same bag?  I read that the mini was not sold in the US.


I'd like to know that too. I THINK they're the same thing but I'm not sure...


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> The Chene Cervo Hobo from Resort 2010 is authentic, IMO



Thank you so much VON


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I'd like to know that too. I THINK they're the same thing but I'm not sure...


My multicolor Cabat was listed as small, so I am curious.


----------



## V0N1B2

southernbelle43 said:


> Question for you experts. Were there mini cabats and small or are these the same bag?  I read that the mini was not sold in the US.





muchstuff said:


> I'd like to know that too. I THINK they're the same thing but I'm not sure...





southernbelle43 said:


> My multicolor Cabat was listed as small, so I am curious.


The Cabat comes/came in: Mini, Medium, Large, Uomo.
The Mini/Asian size Cabat was only sold in Asia and Hawaii.  They stopped making them in 2010 I think.  They were only produced for maybe 3 years - tops.  The Uomo is the Men's Cabat like the Ladies' Large but I believe the dimensions are slightly larger and I think they have a seperate style number.  Cabats traditionally were sold only in Bottega Veneta boutiques, but I think that changed a season or two ago.

However, the Authenticate This thread isn't really the place to discuss...
You will find a wealth of information in the CABAT thread here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-cabat-owners-and-future-owners-united.257861/


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cabat comes/came in: Mini, Medium, Large, Uomo.
> The Mini/Asian size Cabat was only sold in Asia and Hawaii.  They stopped making them in 2010 I think.  They were only produced for maybe 3 years - tops.  The Uomo is the Men's Cabat like the Ladies' Large but I believe the dimensions are slightly larger and I think they have a seperate style number.  Cabats traditionally were sold only in Bottega Veneta boutiques, but I think that changed a season or two ago.
> 
> However, the Authenticate This thread isn't really the place to discuss...
> You will find a wealth of information in the CABAT thread here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-cabat-owners-and-future-owners-united.257861/


Whoops so sorry. I forget what thread I am in sometimes. Too much swapping back and forth


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Whoops so sorry. I forget what thread I am in sometimes. Too much swapping back and forth


Same here, sorry!


----------



## oyalovesbags

Hello Authenticators,
Please forgive me if I did this posting incorrectly I’m finding it difficult to navigate this site on my phone.

However, I need your help. Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It appears to be vintage so thus is missing the white tag seen on more contemporary designs. 

The numbers on the hardware appear to be: 1431505, the letters TOHPO and USP 4453294.

Thank you for all your help.

You rock!!!


----------



## hockeygirl

Hi BV experts!  Just scored this beauty from the RealReal and received it today. It’s my first Cervo Loop and would really appreciate your expert opinion on whether she is authentic.  I’m surprised at how light she is.  I’m in love already!


----------



## southernbelle43

I know I don't have what you ask for, but from the other posters on the thread The Real Real they have a policy that they won't send extra pictures.  Do i dare buy something like this when all i have to go on are these few pictures?
https://www.therealreal.com/product...ta-intrecciato-duo-bag-CEC_EEsoodM?position=9


----------



## V0N1B2

oyalovesbags said:


> View attachment 4411653
> View attachment 4411655
> View attachment 4411657
> View attachment 4411658
> View attachment 4411660
> View attachment 4411661
> View attachment 4411662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Authenticators,
> Please forgive me if I did this posting incorrectly I’m finding it difficult to navigate this site on my phone.
> 
> However, I need your help. Can you please help me authenticate this bag? It appears to be vintage so thus is missing the white tag seen on more contemporary designs.
> 
> The numbers on the hardware appear to be: 1431505, the letters TOHPO and USP 4453294.
> 
> Thank you for all your help.
> 
> You rock!!!


Vintage is not my forté but there's nothing to make me doubt the authenticity of this bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

hockeygirl said:


> Hi BV experts!  Just scored this beauty from the RealReal and received it today. It’s my first Cervo Loop and would really appreciate your expert opinion on whether she is authentic.  I’m surprised at how light she is.  I’m in love already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422001
> View attachment 4422002
> View attachment 4422003
> View attachment 4422004
> View attachment 4422005
> View attachment 4422006
> View attachment 4422007
> View attachment 4422008
> View attachment 4422010
> View attachment 4422011


The Nero Cervo Loop Hobo is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

southernbelle43 said:


> I know I don't have what you ask for, but from the other posters on the thread The Real Real they have a policy that they won't send extra pictures.  Do i dare buy something like this when all i have to go on are these few pictures?
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ta-intrecciato-duo-bag-CEC_EEsoodM?position=9


Yeah, it's unfortunate that TRR won't send additional pictures, and they don't provide the proper photos to authenticate a bag. I would hope that they would stand by the authenticity of their items, though I've seen several fakes on their site over the years, so they aren't that great at weeding them out.
I see nothing about this Duo Bag to make me doubt the authenticity and TBH, I seriously doubt any fakes were produced in this style. If you buy it, post the necessary pictures in the thread for a more thorough opinion - I can't really give an informed opinion without them.


----------



## wchuarsa

Hi,
Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
Thanks


----------



## hockeygirl

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Cervo Loop Hobo is authentic, IMO



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bessybu

*Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Small Zip Messenger Bag*
*wansh.us201*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1450-B...6?pageci=8f8d013a-d274-4467-9f32-b99ce62310b6*


----------



## wchuarsa

wchuarsa said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> Thanks



Here I’m adding more pics of the bottega bag. Hope someone can help me authenticate the bag. Thanks


----------



## Candice0985

I just received my pre owned double zipper Nodini from Vestiaire Collective. Can you be so kind as to authenticate it for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jburgh

bessybu said:


> *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Small Zip Messenger Bag*
> *wansh.us201*
> 
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1450-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Small-bessyby - Zip-Messenger-Bag-Pink/282132058736?pageci=8f8d013a-d274-4467-9f32-b99ce62310b6*


bessybu, the seller did not post the needed photos for authentication.  Please refer to post #1 in this thread...we need the authentication tag, front and back, zipper backs, close-ups of tags, logos, etc.


----------



## V0N1B2

wchuarsa said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> Thanks





wchuarsa said:


> Here I’m adding more pics of the bottega bag. Hope someone can help me authenticate the bag. Thanks


The Small “Iron Bag” in what appears to be New Sauge from Spring 2015 (?) looks authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Candice0985 said:


> I just received my pre owned double zipper Nodini from Vestiaire Collective. Can you be so kind as to authenticate it for me? Thanks in advance!


The Double Compartment Nodini Messenger in... Espresso? is authentic, IMO  
*it looks like Espresso on my screen


----------



## wchuarsa

V0N1B2 said:


> The Small “Iron Bag” in what appears to be New Sauge from Spring 2015 (?) looks authentic, IMO


Thank you so much VON1B2.. Really appreciate it


----------



## Candice0985

V0N1B2 said:


> The Double Compartment Nodini Messenger in... Espresso? is authentic, IMO
> *it looks like Espresso on my screen


Thanks VON! I believe it's espresso but not sure- it's very dark almost black in some light but still noticeably brown in most


----------



## Abexh

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Woven Handle Brown Leather Hobo Bag
Seller name or ID: Luxury Resale Network (via Tradesy)
Working Link to pictures: https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-veneta-medium-woven-handle-brown-leather-hobo-bag/24793702/ 

Hi all, would you please help me authenticate this bag? I bought it but I have 3 more days to return it. It really is quite lovely and probably worth what I paid for it, but I can't find examples of similar BV styles online. It also does not look like any BV "hobo" style that I am familiar with. Thanks for your expertise!*


----------



## V0N1B2

Abexh said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Woven Handle Brown Leather Hobo Bag
> Seller name or ID: Luxury Resale Network (via Tradesy)
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-veneta-medium-woven-handle-brown-leather-hobo-bag/24793702/
> 
> Hi all, would you please help me authenticate this bag? I bought it but I have 3 more days to return it. It really is quite lovely and probably worth what I paid for it, but I can't find examples of similar BV styles online. It also does not look like any BV "hobo" style that I am familiar with. Thanks for your expertise!*


Ideally, a picture of the heatstamp would help confirm authenticity but I see no red flags. The Ebano Hobo is older - probably from around 2003-2005ish, so that may explain why you can’t find similar examples online. However, if you google the style number (115655) on the tag, you’ll probably find lots of photos


----------



## Abexh

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, a picture of the heatstamp would help confirm authenticity but I see no red flags. The Ebano Hobo is older - probably from around 2003-2005ish, so that may explain why you can’t find similar examples online. However, if you google the style number (115655) on the tag, you’ll probably find lots of photos



Thank you very much! I have attached a copy of the sta


V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, a picture of the heatstamp would help confirm authenticity but I see no red flags. The Ebano Hobo is older - probably from around 2003-2005ish, so that may explain why you can’t find similar examples online. However, if you google the style number (115655) on the tag, you’ll probably find lots of photos



Thank you very much! I have attached a copy of the stamp. It appears less distinct than I would expect, but I did not know if that was due to age. At your convenience, please let me know if the condition of the stamp changes your opinion.


----------



## nikkich

Hello dear authenticators! Can you help me with this clutch? Thank you a lot. 
*
Item Name: Bottega Veneta knot leather clutch*
*Listing number: *
254228998631
*Seller name or ID: wols_magd
Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*
*Comments: I would really appreciate your help. Best regards*


----------



## nikkich

nikkich said:


> Hello dear authenticators! Can you help me with this clutch? Thank you a lot.
> *
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta knot leather clutch
> Listing number: *
> 254228998631
> *Seller name or ID: wols_magd
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-knot-leather-clutch/254228998631?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: I would really appreciate your help. Best regards*



Hello, I have checked other bags and came to conclusion that this bag is fake. Thank you anyway and best regards


----------



## V0N1B2

Abexh said:


> Thank you very much! I have attached a copy of the stamp. It appears less distinct than I would expect, but I did not know if that was due to age. At your convenience, please let me know if the condition of the stamp changes your opinion.


Thanks for the additional photo. The bag is authentic, IMO.
Some heatstamps are faint, some aren't... and I find the ones imprinted directly onto the bag like the one pictured above and bags like the Campana and Cervo Hobos to be somewhat fainter.
Enjoy


----------



## V0N1B2

nikkich said:


> Hello dear authenticators! Can you help me with this clutch? Thank you a lot.
> *
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta knot leather clutch
> Listing number: *
> 254228998631
> *Seller name or ID: wols_magd
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-Veneta-knot-leather-clutch/254228998631?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments: I would really appreciate your help. Best regards*





nikkich said:


> Hello, I have checked other bags and came to conclusion that this bag is fake. Thank you anyway and best regards


You are correct, that Knot isn't authentic. I'm glad you didn't purchase it.


----------



## stanfordmom

*Item Name: *Cabat
*Listing number:  *202675640693
*Seller name or ID: *linda's stuff
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/202675640693?ul_noapp=true
*Comments: *Thank you so much!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

stanfordmom said:


> *Item Name: *Cabat
> *Listing number:  *202675640693
> *Seller name or ID: *linda's stuff
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/202675640693?ul_noapp=true
> *Comments: *Thank you so much!!!


We need to see a picture of the authenticity tag sewn into the bottom of the bag before confirming if it's an authentic Peltro Cabat. Hopefully the seller can provide that for you


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello, I would be very grateful if you could authenticate this baseball hobo for me:

Item name:  BV Intrecciato-trimmed Cervo Hobo

Seller: TRR

Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...ta-intrecciato-trimmed-cervo-hobo-GQiwRikd9VU

Here are additional pics.

TIA [emoji255] [emoji257]


----------



## kbvg

Hello, can anyone authenticate this for me?
It was given to my wife from a friend. Not sure if it's authentic since there is no tag and the "made in italy" is in lower case, which all of the authentic ones I've seen are ALL CAPS. Plus I notice the zippers are different from authentic ones too.

Not sure about the size, but I can fit a MacBook Air 13in without zipping it.


----------



## V0N1B2

Rumbabird said:


> Hello, I would be very grateful if you could authenticate this baseball hobo for me:
> Item name:  BV Intrecciato-trimmed Cervo Hobo
> Seller: TRR
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...ta-intrecciato-trimmed-cervo-hobo-GQiwRikd9VU
> Here are additional pics.
> TIA [emoji255] [emoji257]
> View attachment 4433397
> View attachment 4433398
> View attachment 4433399
> View attachment 4433400
> View attachment 4433401
> View attachment 4433402
> View attachment 4433403
> View attachment 4433405
> View attachment 4433406
> View attachment 4433407
> View attachment 4433408
> View attachment 4433409


The Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

kbvg said:


> Hello, can anyone authenticate this for me?
> It was given to my wife from a friend. Not sure if it's authentic since there is no tag and the "made in italy" is in lower case, which all of the authentic ones I've seen are ALL CAPS. Plus I notice the zippers are different from authentic ones too.
> 
> Not sure about the size, but I can fit a MacBook Air 13in without zipping it.


I’ve never seen anything like this before, and based on the metal plaque and zippers, I’m inclined to say it’s not authentic. 
Sorry


----------



## Rumbabird

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much![emoji4] [emoji255] [emoji257]


----------



## stanfordmom

V0N1B2 said:


> We need to see a picture of the authenticity tag sewn into the bottom of the bag before confirming if it's an authentic Peltro Cabat. Hopefully the seller can provide that for you



Thank you so much!!! The seller sent me this, I hope it helps!


----------



## V0N1B2

stanfordmom said:


> Thank you so much!!! The seller sent me this, I hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 4434368


Thank you. The Medium Peltro Cabat is authentic, IMO


----------



## stanfordmom

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you. The Medium Peltro Cabat is authentic, IMO



You are AWESOME thank you so much!!!


----------



## Elizabel

Hi Ladies 
Can you please assist with authenticating this Atlantic Iron?

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thank you
E x


----------



## Elizabel

Elizabel said:


> Hi Ladies
> Can you please assist with authenticating this Atlantic Iron?
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you
> E x
> 
> View attachment 4438065
> View attachment 4438066
> View attachment 4438067
> View attachment 4438068
> View attachment 4438069
> View attachment 4438070
> View attachment 4438071
> View attachment 4438072
> View attachment 4438073












Hi, just a couple more for completion.

Many thanks 

E x


----------



## V0N1B2

Elizabel said:


> Hi Ladies
> Can you please assist with authenticating this Atlantic Iron?
> Your help is greatly appreciated.
> Thank you
> E x
> 
> View attachment 4438065
> View attachment 4438066
> View attachment 4438067
> View attachment 4438068
> View attachment 4438069
> View attachment 4438070
> View attachment 4438071
> View attachment 4438072
> View attachment 4438073





Elizabel said:


> View attachment 4438783
> View attachment 4438784
> View attachment 4438785
> View attachment 4438786
> View attachment 4438787
> View attachment 4438788
> View attachment 4438789
> View attachment 4438790
> 
> Hi, just a couple more for completion.
> Many thanks
> E x


The bag pictured in authentic, IMO


----------



## Elizabel

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag pictured in authentic, IMO



Thank you so much! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## alikatherine

Hello! I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this! I just bought it from Vestiare (I know they authenticate but a second opinion never hurts!).

Item: Nodini
Color: ???
I cant find the item listing anymore.

Here are my pictures! The little white tag is in the zipper pocket!


----------



## V0N1B2

alikatherine said:


> Hello! I would greatly appreciate your help in authenticating this! I just bought it from Vestiare (I know they authenticate but a second opinion never hurts!).
> 
> Item: Nodini
> Color: ???
> I cant find the item listing anymore.
> 
> Here are my pictures! The little white tag is in the zipper pocket!


The Nodini Messenger is authentic, IMO 
I’m not sure about colour, I’d have to look that up. I thought at first it was Krim (the newer version from 2017), but I’m not sure.


----------



## zakeya

*can you kindly authenticate this for me..i just bought it

Item Name: 
BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Leather Large Crossbody

Listing number:  NA
Seller name or ID:  glass_kites
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Leather-Large-Crossbody-5ce09081aa7ed3e2dba191d2
Comments: thanks a lot in advance*


----------



## zakeya

*would you please authenticate this for me..i just bought it

Item Name: 
Vintage Bottega Veneta Cross-Body

Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: glass_kites
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Bottega-Veneta-CrossBody-5ce08dbe248f7ac8f124d432
Comments: thank you soooooo a lot in advance*


----------



## V0N1B2

zakeya said:


> *can you kindly authenticate this for me..i just bought it
> 
> Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Leather Large Crossbody
> 
> Listing number:  NA
> Seller name or ID:  glass_kites
> Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Leather-Large-Crossbody-5ce09081aa7ed3e2dba191d2
> Comments: thanks a lot in advance*





zakeya said:


> *would you please authenticate this for me..i just bought it
> 
> Item Name:
> Vintage Bottega Veneta Cross-Body
> 
> Listing number: NA
> Seller name or ID: glass_kites
> Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Bottega-Veneta-CrossBody-5ce08dbe248f7ac8f124d432
> Comments: thank you soooooo a lot in advance*


Both listings are missing the details necessary to authenticate. Post the relevant pictures needed (both sides of the authenticity tag, underside of zippers etc) ) as outlined in Post #1 of this thread when you receive the bags, and we can give you a more accurate opinion on authenticity


----------



## Nekolassa

It’s been a while - having kids! I just purchased and hoping I scored a deal:

Title: Auth Bottega Veneta Intreciatto Bag 
Seller Name: rilekevi-4
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264316886223

Comments: just see that the handles go to the bottom of the bag, not sure - any help is appreciated! Is it because it’s the small brick bag? It’s my birthday gift


----------



## zakeya

*thank you so much for your response
i tried taking pictures of everything required but no authenticity  tag was attached...the only thing that made me think its authentic is that i found a similiar one on the real real https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...3Dcse.google.google%26cvo_crid%3D151206455459

but also there is nothing on the hardware


Item Name: 
BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Leather Large Crossbody

Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: glass_kites
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Leather-Large-Crossbody-5ce09081aa7ed3e2dba191d2
Comments: thanks a lot in advance


Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather: nothing on the hardware only pressed into the leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag: not available
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls: done
4. views of the lining: done
5. outside views of all sides and bottom: done
6. views of hardware: done


----------



## zakeya

*Item Name: 
Vintage Bottega Veneta Cross-Body

Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: glass_kites
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Bottega-Veneta-CrossBody-5ce08dbe248f7ac8f124d432
Comments: thank you soooooo a lot in advance

Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather: nothing on the hardware only pressed into the leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag: not available
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls: done
4. views of the lining: done
5. outside views of all sides and bottom: done
6. views of hardware: done


----------



## zakeya

the rest of the pics of both bags since i was only able to download 10 at a time

really really appreciate your help


----------



## zakeya

V0N1B2 said:


> Both listings are missing the details necessary to authenticate. Post the relevant pictures needed (both sides of the authenticity tag, underside of zippers etc) ) as outlined in Post #1 of this thread when you receive the bags, and we can give you a more accurate opinion on authenticity


 
all done


----------



## V0N1B2

Nekolassa said:


> It’s been a while - having kids! I just purchased and hoping I scored a deal:
> 
> Title: Auth Bottega Veneta Intreciatto Bag
> Seller Name: rilekevi-4
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264316886223
> 
> Comments: just see that the handles go to the bottom of the bag, not sure - any help is appreciated! Is it because it’s the small brick bag? It’s my birthday gift


The small Brick Bag looks okay. Probably Signal Blue or Electrique from... FW2014?
Ideally, I'd really like to see the underside of the zippers on these bags with the newer style authenticity tags (as an additional marker of authenticity).  Can you tell me if this Brick Bag has dual zippers?  In the listing it looked like one, but as I looked closer, I thought there might be two.
The handles seem to be a bit longer on the smaller Brick Bags, and they may have stretched from use as well. *mine have not stretched, but I don't carry heavy things in mine except when I use it as a carry-on.
Secondly, please post photos of the bag once you receive it - I am always a bit leery of low feedback sellers from overseas.


----------



## V0N1B2

zakeya said:


> *thank you so much for your response
> i tried taking pictures of everything required but no authenticity  tag was attached...the only thing that made me think its authentic is that i found a similiar one on the real real https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CK0ZCuJroXKeCJ9LqggaO_7fgA-3yzN1Wgu2Yt6QDpezU2_UCCAQQBSC5VCgdYMneqYa4o9wToAGUhpjeA8gBB8gD2CCqBDhP0FmDOAD9X_cjl2EQB13BHv8GeblzfcUUKpsZVvfFSMj-ZiO2u-erU6NQkh5n_W6D55eQ5fDyNMAEq4P_rZcBgAWQTsAFBaAGJoAH1PnnIZAHAagHpr4bqAfZyxuoB8_MG6gH89EbqAfc1hvYBwGwCAHACAHSCAUQASCEAZoJXWh0dHBzOi8vd3d3LnRoZXJlYWxyZWFsLmNvbS9wcm9kdWN0cy93b21lbi9oYW5kYmFncy9jcm9zc2JvZHktYmFncy9ib3R0ZWdhLXZlbmV0YS1nRENJd3hvT3hfa7EJmUgSLfdWbIa5CYq5sYpjNjZ4-AkB4BKg0ejA9enVy3Y&ctype=5&ved=0ahUKEwiaouaWxLXiAhVOIKwKHaC-DCYQwg8IUQ&dblrd=1&val=GghKGWSlcCnJQiABKAAwzuLo3bb5l9zmATj30KLjBUDLmaLnBQ&sig=AOD64_0HMc5gWKQ09r_cKegBTTdtnL7FHQ&adurl=https://r.myvisualiq.net/r.rfa?v=g3&oid=310&aid=397&critValues=&cid=679840043&agid=40630206891&tid=pla-100318656037&fid=&adid=151206455459&networkType=Search&n=g&p=&q=&mt=&ap=1o5&adt=pla&merchantid=100091268&productid=BOT69807&d=c&dm=&p1=&p2=&r=5261971164933995842&url=https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/crossbody-bags/bottega-veneta-gDCIwxx_k%3Fsid%3Dpxogmz%26utm_source%3DGoogle%26utm_medium%3Dshopping%26cvosrc%3Dcse.google.google%26cvo_crid%3D151206455459
> 
> but also there is nothing on the hardware
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Leather Large Crossbody
> 
> Listing number: NA
> Seller name or ID: glass_kites
> Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Nappa-Leather-Large-Crossbody-5ce09081aa7ed3e2dba191d2
> Comments: thanks a lot in advance
> 
> 
> Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather: nothing on the hardware only pressed into the leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag: not available
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls: done
> 4. views of the lining: done
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom: done
> 6. views of hardware: done





zakeya said:


> *Item Name:
> Vintage Bottega Veneta Cross-Body
> 
> Listing number: NA
> Seller name or ID: glass_kites
> Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Bottega-Veneta-CrossBody-5ce08dbe248f7ac8f124d432
> Comments: thank you soooooo a lot in advance
> 
> Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather: nothing on the hardware only pressed into the leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag: not available
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls: done
> 4. views of the lining: done
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom: done
> 6. views of hardware: done





zakeya said:


> the rest of the pics of both bags since i was only able to download 10 at a time
> 
> really really appreciate your help


All Bottega Veneta bags have an authenticity tag sewn into the right side of the interior pocket.  The fact that there isn't one, is worrisome - as is the questionable heatstamp.  I haven't come across one quite like it, and for it to be the exact same on both bags is odd.  What, if anything is printed on the underside of the zippers?


----------



## Nekolassa

V0N1B2 said:


> The small Brick Bag looks okay. Probably Signal Blue or Electrique from... FW2014?
> Ideally, I'd really like to see the underside of the zippers on these bags with the newer style authenticity tags (as an additional marker of authenticity).  Can you tell me if this Brick Bag has dual zippers?  In the listing it looked like one, but as I looked closer, I thought there might be two.
> The handles seem to be a bit longer on the smaller Brick Bags, and they may have stretched from use as well. *mine have not stretched, but I don't carry heavy things in mine except when I use it as a carry-on.
> Secondly, please post photos of the bag once you receive it - I am always a bit leery of low feedback sellers from overseas.


You rock! When I receive it I’ll share. I’ve reached out to confirm zippers and yes I thought upon closer look that there were two!


----------



## zakeya

V0N1B2 said:


> All Bottega Veneta bags have an authenticity tag sewn into the right side of the interior pocket.  The fact that there isn't one, is worrisome - as is the questionable heatstamp.  I haven't come across one quite like it, and for it to be the exact same on both bags is odd.  What, if anything is printed on the underside of the zippers?



nothing is in there too  i thought maybe because its vintage so they'd have an older or a different system of authentication...
not to mention that they are both too smelly im keeping them in a different room.
again they only thing that made me think they might be authentic is the one listed on the real real website...

what do you think?  i really appreciate your time and help


----------



## vaxe

Hello - Found this on ebay for a great price, seller appears to be legitimate but this style of briefcase seems to have some counterfeits floating around. Please help authenticate, thank you
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...rentrq:f98577e016a0ab66b3ff87ecffd5e50f|iid:1


----------



## V0N1B2

zakeya said:


> nothing is in there too  i thought maybe because its vintage so they'd have an older or a different system of authentication...
> not to mention that they are both too smelly im keeping them in a different room.
> again they only thing that made me think they might be authentic is the one listed on the real real website...
> 
> what do you think?  i really appreciate your time and help


Neither of the bags are vintage styles and should have white authenticity tags in the interior pockets. The small one (from looks like it would be from 2006/2007, and the larger bag would be from 2010-2018ish. Based what I see at this point, I would say neither are authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

vaxe said:


> Hello - Found this on ebay for a great price, seller appears to be legitimate but this style of briefcase seems to have some counterfeits floating around. Please help authenticate, thank you
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Mens-Brown-Intrecciato-Woven-Leather-Briefcase-Bag-Retail-2800/223525481130?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=5ac61f2c6dc14099be992960178e9d31&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=223530638894&itm=223525481130&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0128d735-8085-11e9-960d-74dbd18029c6|parentrq:f98577e016a0ab66b3ff87ecffd5e50f|iid:1


The listing is missing ALL required photos necessary. Especially (but not limited to): Clear photo of heatstamp, both sides of authenticity tag, zipper pulls, underside of zippers etc...


----------



## zakeya

V0N1B2 said:


> Neither of the bags are vintage styles and should have white authenticity tags in the interior pockets. The small one (from looks like it would be from 2006/2007, and the larger bag would be from 2010-2018ish. Based what I see at this point, I would say neither are authentic.


thaaaaaaank you soooooo much
appreciate you time and help


----------



## vaxe

Thanks, just received these photos from the seller. 





V0N1B2 said:


> The listing is missing ALL required photos necessary. Especially (but not limited to): Clear photo of heatstamp, both sides of authenticity tag, zipper pulls, underside of zippers etc...


----------



## dolali

Hello ladies! Can I get help authenticating this Nodini/Pillow? My niece bought this recently at poshmark. We both own Pillows bought from BV and Saks, and we can see slight differences between ours and this, but maybe this is an earlier version based on the price tag? Since the bag is in her possession, we can post any additional pics needed. As always, thank you so much for your time


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hello ladies! Can I get help authenticating this Nodini/Pillow? My niece bought this recently at poshmark. We both own Pillows bought from BV and Saks, and we can see slight differences between ours and this, but maybe this is an earlier version based on the price tag? Since the bag is in her possession, we can post any additional pics needed. As always, thank you so much for your time
> View attachment 4447211
> View attachment 4447212
> View attachment 4447213
> View attachment 4447214
> View attachment 4447215
> View attachment 4447216
> View attachment 4447217
> View attachment 4447218


Pending a photo of the heatstamp (which would confirm the authenticity), I don’t see anything that makes me think it’s not authentic. What is it that is giving you doubts?


----------



## zakeya

*helloooo
can you kindly authenticate this for me

Item Name: 
Bottega Veneta Vintage Bag

Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: Fabulous518
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Vintage-Bag-JUST-REDUCED-5c11cbc9951996bf4a240ef6


Comments: no authenticity tag

thank you sooo much in advance*


----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Hello ladies! Can I get help authenticating this Nodini/Pillow? My niece bought this recently at poshmark. We both own Pillows bought from BV and Saks, and we can see slight differences between ours and this, but maybe this is an earlier version based on the price tag? Since the bag is in her possession, we can post any additional pics needed. As always, thank you so much for your time
> View attachment 4447211
> View attachment 4447212
> View attachment 4447213
> View attachment 4447214
> View attachment 4447215
> View attachment 4447216
> View attachment 4447217
> View attachment 4447218





V0N1B2 said:


> Pending a photo of the heatstamp (which would confirm the authenticity), I don’t see anything that makes me think it’s not authentic. What is it that is giving you doubts?



Thank you so much VON!B2! I should have included the heat stamp picture. Here it is! This bag has a loop on the strap ours do not, the back of zipper is different (riri not butterfly)  and slight color/texture difference on suede lining.


----------



## sugarbaby11

Hi guys. Need your help if possible. I know you prefer not to authenticate Knot clutches. My Knot clutch looks authentic but it’s just the dust bag that gives me a bit of doubt.

Name: Chain Knot clutch in Nappa leather, color is Deco Rose.
Seller: LUISAVIAROMA

I’ve read that there should be a ‘Made in Italy’ tag inside the dust bag. The tag in mine is cut and you can see the word ‘Bottega’ partially on the tag. I’ve emailed the customer service but no reply yet.

What do you think? Thanks guys.


----------



## mimott

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:
> *
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## mimott

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:
> *
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!





jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:
> *
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

vaxe said:


> Thanks, just received these photos from the seller.


Authenticity tag required.


----------



## V0N1B2

zakeya said:


> *helloooo
> can you kindly authenticate this for me
> Item Name:
> Bottega Veneta Vintage Bag
> Listing number: NA
> Seller name or ID: Fabulous518
> Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Vintage-Bag-JUST-REDUCED-5c11cbc9951996bf4a240ef6
> Comments: no authenticity tag
> thank you sooo much in advance*


Vintage bags are not my forté, hopefully someone else will pop in to assist you.


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Thank you so much VON!B2! I should have included the heat stamp picture. Here it is! This bag has a loop on the strap ours do not, the back of zipper is different (riri not butterfly)  and slight color/texture difference on suede lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447678


I have no idea about the little loop thing on the strap, riri zippers were used exclusively until a couple of years ago M and the lining of bags has changed more than a few years over the years.
Best thing might be to take it to your SA and ask him/her to run the serial number for you to confirm that it is a Tourmaline Nodini Messenger Bag from (probably?) Early Fall 2015


----------



## V0N1B2

sugarbaby11 said:


> Hi guys. Need your help if possible. I know you prefer not to authenticate Knot clutches. My Knot clutch looks authentic but it’s just the dust bag that gives me a bit of doubt.
> Name: Chain Knot clutch in Nappa leather, color is Deco Rose.
> Seller: LUISAVIAROMA
> I’ve read that there should be a ‘Made in Italy’ tag inside the dust bag. The tag in mine is cut and you can see the word ‘Bottega’ partially on the tag. I’ve emailed the customer service but no reply yet.
> What do you think? Thanks guys.
> View attachment 4448336
> View attachment 4448317
> View attachment 4448318
> View attachment 4448319
> View attachment 4448326
> 
> View attachment 4448312
> View attachment 4448313
> View attachment 4448314
> View attachment 4448316
> 
> View attachment 4448325


I know nothing about dust bags unfortunately. I don't even know where half of mine are, and I remember having one in my hand a few days ago from my new shoes, but I don't even bother looking at them.  Sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

I can't help authenticate this Ebano Cocker without the required photos as noted below from the first post of this thread which you quoted:
*
Item Name:  
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:*

*Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
4. views of the lining
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
6. views of hardware
7. mirror, both sides if applicable


----------



## zakeya

*
Item Name: 
Bottega Veneta brown leather purse

Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: fcknrad
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-brown-leather-purse-5ce6d5c0ffc2d49d4c9445ca

Comments: no authenticity tag, extra photos added
thank you so much
*


----------



## mimott

Hi. I was told this was authentic and it feels and looks authentic but there is no white tag inside. Thankyou


----------



## mimott

V0N1B2 said:


> I can't help authenticate this Ebano Cocker without the required photos as noted below from the first post of this thread which you quoted:
> *
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable


Thankyou. Will try now but I don’t think I have the sellers details on my eBay anymore as it was a few months ago


----------



## mimott

[QUOTE="mimott, post: 33143915, member: 327068"
]Thankyou. Will try now but I don’t think I have the sellers details on my eBay anymore as it was a few months ago[/QUOTE]
Is this enough?
The seller was a small seller of her own goods. She said it was her Aunt’s bag from the 90’s. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 There is no white tag inside. The lining is brushed cotton but the leather is thick and soft


----------



## mimott

V0N1B2 said:


> I can't help authenticate this Ebano Cocker without the required photos as noted below from the first post of this thread which you quoted:
> *
> Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable



I have posted more photos. Thankyou very much. I no longer have the listing available as it was a while ago and it’s now gone. Thankyou


----------



## V0N1B2

mimott said:


> I have posted more photos. Thankyou very much. I no longer have the listing available as it was a while ago and it’s now gone. Thankyou


There are far too many inconsistencies for this bag to be authentic.  
I'm sorry, this is not a real Bottega Veneta Cocker


----------



## mimott

V0N1B2 said:


> There are far too many inconsistencies for this bag to be authentic.
> I'm sorry, this is not a real Bottega Veneta Cocker



Thankyou very much!!!!
I have initiated a PayPal return.
Many thanks


----------



## zakeya

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage bags are not my forté, hopefully, someone else will pop in to assist you.


the only thing is I'm not sure which ones to call vintage. I'm new to BV and trying to buy one. I think I'll give it a couple more tries ( already bought 2 more) and would give up on it. trying to do my homework and check the authentication guidelines but I guess no matter how hard I try I won't be as good as you are. so I really appreciate the time and help you provide for us over here. you are the best. I'm not sure if the last one I posted is considered vintage too. from the tips, it looked authentic to me but I just need your blessings I guess. the only problem with poshmark is it only gives you three days to request a return. and again again,,, can't thank you enough for your help.


----------



## V0N1B2

zakeya said:


> the only thing is I'm not sure which ones to call vintage. I'm new to BV and trying to buy one. I think I'll give it a couple more tries ( already bought 2 more) and would give up on it. trying to do my homework and check the authentication guidelines but I guess no matter how hard I try I won't be as good as you are. so I really appreciate the time and help you provide for us over here. you are the best. I'm not sure if the last one I posted is considered vintage too. from the tips, it looked authentic to me but I just need your blessings I guess. the only problem with poshmark is it only gives you three days to request a return. and again again,,, can't thank you enough for your help.


Vintage bags would be what I'd call older than 20 years.  Most people on this forum consider "vintage BV" to be anything previous to Tomas Maier's reign as Creative Director (2001-2018), which is pretty close to 20 years ago now anyway.  Yes, the last bag you posted is vintage and it may very well be authentic, but I just don't have the experience with those older pre-2000s models to offer a legitimate opinion.  Other ladies here with that experience may be able to offer their opinion though. I'm not sure where you are getting authentication guidelines from - maybe online? but BV has generally been kind of inconsistent with details and a lot of things change from season to season. If Poshmark is only allowing such a short window for returns, I would definitely look at other venues for purchasing bags. There is a thread in the Shopping Subforum "Help me find this BV" or something like that... if you post what you're looking for and what your budget is, I'm sure some of the resident "enablers" can help you find something just right.  When you do, post it here and we'd be happy to help.
Good Luck


----------



## mimott

Hi again VON1B2. Do all vintage bags have the white serial tag? She absolutely insists it is authentic. I know you spotted inconsistencies but could that be because it is 25 ish years old? 
I can only go by serial numbers but have heard some older ones did not have them.
Thanks so much


----------



## zakeya

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage bags would be what I'd call older than 20 years.  Most people on this forum consider "vintage BV" to be anything previous to Tomas Maier's reign as Creative Director (2001-2018), which is pretty close to 20 years ago now anyway.  Yes, the last bag you posted is vintage and it may very well be authentic, but I just don't have the experience with those older pre-2000s models to offer a legitimate opinion.  Other ladies here with that experience may be able to offer their opinion though. I'm not sure where you are getting authentication guidelines from - maybe online? but BV has generally been kind of inconsistent with details and a lot of things change from season to season. If Poshmark is only allowing such a short window for returns, I would definitely look at other venues for purchasing bags. There is a thread in the Shopping Subforum "Help me find this BV" or something like that... if you post what you're looking for and what your budget is, I'm sure some of the resident "enablers" can help you find something just right.  When you do, post it here and we'd be happy to help.
> Good Luck


yes was trying to get different tip online and do some reading
can't thank you enough for the detailed answer and your guidance..
you are really the best and the nicest  and I really really appreciate it


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> I have no idea about the little loop thing on the strap, riri zippers were used exclusively until a couple of years ago M and the lining of bags has changed more than a few years over the years.
> Best thing might be to take it to your SA and ask him/her to run the serial number for you to confirm that it is a Tourmaline Nodini Messenger Bag from (probably?) Early Fall 2015



Thank you VON1B2. I appreciate your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

mimott said:


> Hi again VON1B2. Do all vintage bags have the white serial tag? She absolutely insists it is authentic. I know you spotted inconsistencies but could that be because it is 25 ish years old?
> I can only go by serial numbers but have heard some older ones did not have them.
> Thanks so much


Some vintage Bottega Veneta bags have authenticity tags, some don’t - it depends on the year. Bags from the 70s and 80s mostly don’t have authenticity tags, just a metal plaque bearing the BV name. The bag you posted is (supposed to be) a Cocker. It was introduced somewhere around 2004, therefore not a vintage bag. An authentic Cocker will have a white authenticity tag sewn into to seam of the interior pocket.  The lack of authenticity tag, zipper, zipper pulls, lining, heatstamp, hardware colour and handle all point towards a non-authentic bag.


----------



## mimott

Thankyou so much for that! I really appreciate your help. At least I have a definite example of why it’s not authentic and she has approved the return. Many thanks!!


----------



## dervalw

*Hello,

I'd like some help authenticating a Bottega knot clutch. Any expert advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta knot clutch
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: n/a
Working Link: n/a
Comments: I purchased this from a private consignment dealer. I questioned the authenticity and I was told that it was purchased from Neiman Marcus as a special edition. I'm no expert but I'm not comfortable given the stitching and bubbling inside. I haven't been able to find this version online.

Thanks in advance.
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 4452027





*


----------



## mimott

Hi. I have purchased this bag from a very reputable seller but the tag has different numbers from others of the same style I see. There seem to be more numbers on the authenticity tags for this style. Are there any red flags?
273865647912
japan_monoshare
Authentic Bottega Veneta Totes
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bag Whites


----------



## pudu

Hi! I'd love to have this Bottega Veneta on a listing authenticated. Thank you in advance!

*Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato 115654 Gold Leather Shoulder Bag
Seller name or ID: brandearauction
Working Link to pictures: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223533950629
Comments:*


----------



## grietje

pudu said:


> Hi! I'd love to have this Bottega Veneta on a listing authenticated. Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato 115654 Gold Leather Shoulder Bag
> Seller name or ID: brandearauction
> Working Link to pictures: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223533950629
> Comments:*



I’m not an Authenticator but the listing needs photos of the white serial tag.  See if you can get those.


----------



## V0N1B2

dervalw said:


> *Hello,
> 
> I'd like some help authenticating a Bottega knot clutch. Any expert advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta knot clutch
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: n/a
> Working Link: n/a
> Comments: I purchased this from a private consignment dealer. I questioned the authenticity and I was told that it was purchased from Neiman Marcus as a special edition. I'm no expert but I'm not comfortable given the stitching and bubbling inside. I haven't been able to find this version online.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452022
> View attachment 4452023
> View attachment 4452024
> View attachment 4452026
> View attachment 4452027
> View attachment 4452028
> View attachment 4452029
> View attachment 4452034
> View attachment 4452035
> View attachment 4452036
> *


My preference is not to authenticate Knots because the really well done counterfeits can be hard to authenticate given so few markets is authenticity. However, this isn’t one of them. I do not believe this is authentic, sorry   Knots have never, to my knowledge, ever had a leather patch stitched to the interior of the bag. This is usually the first sign of a fake Knot. The lining looks like faux suede - another sure sign of a fake.


----------



## V0N1B2

mimott said:


> Hi. I have purchased this bag from a very reputable seller but the tag has different numbers from others of the same style I see. There seem to be more numbers on the authenticity tags for this style. Are there any red flags?
> 273865647912
> japan_monoshare
> Authentic Bottega Veneta Totes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452072
> View attachment 4452073
> View attachment 4452074
> View attachment 4452075
> View attachment 4452076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Whites


So you’re the one who won this bag on Sunday! Total steal. The Bianco Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO. Congrats 
*i think it’s Bianco, these new(er) style authenticity tags no longer tell us the colour of the bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

pudu said:


> Hi! I'd love to have this Bottega Veneta on a listing authenticated. Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Auth Bottega Veneta Intrecciato 115654 Gold Leather Shoulder Bag
> Seller name or ID: brandearauction
> Working Link to pictures: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223533950629
> Comments:*


As Grietje wrote, please ask the seller for photos of the authenticity tag sewn into the inside pocket so we can give a better opinion on this (possibly?) Armatura Large Veneta 



grietje said:


> I’m not an Authenticator but the listing needs photos of the white serial tag.  See if you can get those.


Thanks grietje


----------



## mimott

Woo hoo!!! I am new to Bottega Veneta but not new to the seller, so was quietly confident. Thankyou! I kept seeing many different things on the other tags but I have much to learn. Thankyou very much


----------



## mimott

V0N1B2 said:


> So you’re the one who won this bag on Sunday! Total steal. The Bianco Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO. Congrats
> *i think it’s Bianco, these new(er) style authenticity tags no longer tell us the colour of the bag.



Woo hoo!!! I am new to Bottega Veneta but not new to the seller, so was quietly confident. Thankyou! I kept seeing many different things on the other tags but I have much to learn. Thankyou very much


----------



## dervalw

V0N1B2 said:


> My preference is not to authenticate Knots because the really well done counterfeits can be hard to authenticate given so few markets is authenticity. However, this isn’t one of them. I do not believe this is authentic, sorry   Knots have never, to my knowledge, ever had a leather patch stitched to the interior of the bag. This is usually the first sign of a fake Knot. The lining looks like faux suede - another sure sign of a fake.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate your feedback, and I'm definitely sending it back.


----------



## pudu

V0N1B2 said:


> As Grietje wrote, please ask the seller for photos of the authenticity tag sewn into the inside pocket so we can give a better opinion on this (possibly?) Armatura Large Veneta
> 
> 
> Thanks grietje



Thank you! I realized that after I posted. Have asked for another photo. Generally, if the seller doesn't agree to give you an extra photo (some of these big Japanese resellers seem not to go to the trouble) would you then forget about buying the bag? Am relatively new to this. Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

pudu said:


> Thank you! I realized that after I posted. Have asked for another photo. Generally, if the seller doesn't agree to give you an extra photo (some of these big Japanese resellers seem not to go to the trouble) would you then forget about buying the bag? Am relatively new to this. Thank you!


I don't think brandearauction will send pics, but myself and another tPFer have had good experiences buying from them.


----------



## pudu

muchstuff said:


> I don't think brandearauction will send pics, but myself and another tPFer have had good experiences buying from them.


OH that's great to hear. Also BV?


----------



## muchstuff

pudu said:


> OH that's great to hear. Also BV?


My experience was with Balenciaga. @ksuromax what have you purchased from them? See post #9. Sorry for hijacking the thread V0N!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/papier-a6-in-white.1011502/#post-33129463


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My experience was with Balenciaga. @ksuromax what have you purchased from them? See post #9. Sorry for hijacking the thread V0N!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/papier-a6-in-white.1011502/#post-33129463





muchstuff said:


> My experience was with Balenciaga. @ksuromax what have you purchased from them? See post #9. Sorry for hijacking the thread V0N!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/papier-a6-in-white.1011502/#post-33129463


i bought my Peltro (M) Cabat from them, and the Barolo Loop, both were excellent experiences


----------



## sugarbaby11

V0N1B2 said:


> I know nothing about dust bags unfortunately. I don't even know where half of mine are, and I remember having one in my hand a few days ago from my new shoes, but I don't even bother looking at them.  Sorry



Thanks for responding anyway.


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there!

I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate this bag that I just got from The Real Real? Thank you so much in advance!

*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Grained Leather Tote
Seller name or ID:  therealreal.com
Working Link to pictures: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ather-tote-0CMU2JfTX0Y-zSd9J9s5PN8?position=1
Comments: additional photos below*


----------



## V0N1B2

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate this bag that I just got from The Real Real? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Grained Leather Tote
> Seller name or ID:  therealreal.com
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ather-tote-0CMU2JfTX0Y-zSd9J9s5PN8?position=1
> Comments: additional photos below*


The Nero Cervo Tote is authentic, IMO


----------



## kerstinmaria

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Cervo Tote is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I'd appreciate an authentication on this pouch. I don' t know if these new pouch styles have any tags or labels inside and I should be asking the seller for those. 

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta The Pouch
Listing No.  163722635679
Seller name or ID: toeterbink
Working Link to pictures:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...alf-Leather-in-Cammello-SOLD-OUT/163722635679*


----------



## V0N1B2

Lifeisgreat said:


> I'd appreciate an authentication on this pouch. I don' t know if these new pouch styles have any tags or labels inside and I should be asking the seller for those.
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta The Pouch
> Listing No.  163722635679
> Seller name or ID: toeterbink
> Working Link to pictures:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...alf-Leather-in-Cammello-SOLD-OUT/163722635679*


Yes, they have both a heatstamp and an authenticity tag. Please ask the seller for clear photos of both.


----------



## mimott

V0N1B2 said:


> So you’re the one who won this bag on Sunday! Total steal. The Bianco Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO. Congrats
> *i think it’s Bianco, these new(er) style authenticity tags no longer tell us the colour of the bag.



The bag is absolutely stunning!
Thankyou again for your time answering my questions


----------



## champagnet8stebeerbudget

Hi There, I’m new so hopefully posting in the right place...Been wanting a BV Cesta for a very long time and I think I finally found one that could be my first...can someone please help me authenticate? I’ve been trying to learn as much as possible from videos, etc. and now I’m doubtful because the rivet on the leather doesn’t slightly cover the ‘b’ on the leather plate and the image seems blurry and not too ‘deeply stamped’, but the rest of the bag looks lovely...
*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA $3,950 Silver Intrecciato Leather Large CESTA Tote Bag
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: wardrobe-ltd 
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...her-Large-CESTA-Tote-Bag-/323815627698?_ul=GU*

Thank you in advance for any advice/guidance anyone might be able to spare!


----------



## champagnet8stebeerbudget

champagnet8stebeerbudget said:


> View attachment 4458549
> View attachment 4458550
> View attachment 4458551
> View attachment 4458552
> View attachment 4458553
> View attachment 4458554
> View attachment 4458555
> View attachment 4458557
> View attachment 4458559
> 
> Hi There, I’m new so hopefully posting in the right place...Been wanting a BV Cesta for a very long time and I think I finally found one that could be my first...can someone please help me authenticate? I’ve been trying to learn as much as possible from videos, etc. and now I’m doubtful because the rivet on the leather doesn’t slightly cover the ‘b’ on the leather plate and the image seems blurry and not too ‘deeply stamped’, but the rest of the bag looks lovely...
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA $3,950 Silver Intrecciato Leather Large CESTA Tote Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: wardrobe-ltd
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...her-Large-CESTA-Tote-Bag-/323815627698?_ul=GU*
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice/guidance anyone might be able to spare!


----------



## V0N1B2

mimott said:


> The bag is absolutely stunning!
> Thankyou again for your time answering my questions


You’re welcome 
Please feel free to join in on the discussions on the forum and post some pics of your new bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

champagnet8stebeerbudget said:


> View attachment 4458549
> View attachment 4458550
> View attachment 4458551
> View attachment 4458552
> View attachment 4458553
> View attachment 4458554
> View attachment 4458555
> View attachment 4458557
> View attachment 4458559
> 
> Hi There, I’m new so hopefully posting in the right place...Been wanting a BV Cesta for a very long time and I think I finally found one that could be my first...can someone please help me authenticate? I’ve been trying to learn as much as possible from videos, etc. and now I’m doubtful because the rivet on the leather doesn’t slightly cover the ‘b’ on the leather plate and the image seems blurry and not too ‘deeply stamped’, but the rest of the bag looks lovely...
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA $3,950 Silver Intrecciato Leather Large CESTA Tote Bag
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: wardrobe-ltd
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...her-Large-CESTA-Tote-Bag-/323815627698?_ul=GU*
> 
> Thank you in advance for any advice/guidance anyone might be able to spare!





champagnet8stebeerbudget said:


> View attachment 4458593


The (I assume Fall/Winter 2015 Argento?) Large Cesta is authentic, IMO 
I have no idea where these “authenticity guides” and videos are, or where their information comes from, but when it comes to Bottega Veneta, there are rarely absolutes. Small details change every few years, so I wouldn’t put much stock in them.


----------



## champagnet8stebeerbudget

V0N1B2 said:


> The (I assume Fall/Winter 2015 Argento?) Large Cesta is authentic, IMO
> I have no idea where these “authenticity guides” and videos are, or where their information comes from, but when it comes to Bottega Veneta, there are rarely absolutes. Small details change every few years, so I wouldn’t put much stock in them.



VON1B2, THANK YOU SO MUCH for your help! The videos were from YouTube and articles were on-line. You are correct though, I have no idea how credible the sources were...so glad I found you and all the super helpful people here at TPF! I’ll feel much more comfortable making an offer on that  Cesta.  
Thank you!!!!


----------



## mimott

V0N1B2 said:


> You’re welcome
> Please feel free to join in on the discussions on the forum and post some pics of your new bag.


. 

Thankyou very much❤️


----------



## Lifeisgreat

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, they have both a heatstamp and an authenticity tag. Please ask the seller for clear photos of both.



Thanks for your help!  Seller has supplied this additional photo showing heatstamp and tag.  I look forward to hearing your opinion.


----------



## calvin as in calvin

hello all! looking to purchase this for my girlfriend as an anniversary gift. is this authentic? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...rentrq:4dd16b4416b0aadccd41f9afffe41d5a|iid:1

should i wait a little longer for additional sales on the olimpia knot? currently all boutiques that have them are 30% off but hoping to purchase for even less.

Thank you!


----------



## splurgetothemax

I was wondering if this thread also authenticate dustbag? I need one for my BV bag that did not come with a dust bag. Thank you in advance.
*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA 100% Cotton Storage dust bag drawstring pouch
Listing number: 113777650357
Seller name or ID: myfashionbutler
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Botteg...rentrq:503c03b516b0a4e9227a0059ffe03688|iid:1*


----------



## V0N1B2

Lifeisgreat said:


> Thanks for your help!  Seller has supplied this additional photo showing heatstamp and tag.  I look forward to hearing your opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4459369


Ideally, we like to see a nice, crisp close up shot of both the BV imprint and clear pictures of both sides of the authenticity tag.  Required photos are outlined on the very first page of this thread. 
Having said that, I don’t see any red flags and I highly doubt the counterfeiters have their sights set on this bag - yet. 
It works be nice to see all of the required photos before giving a definitive opinion


----------



## V0N1B2

calvin as in calvin said:


> hello all! looking to purchase this for my girlfriend as an anniversary gift. is this authentic?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-LIGHT-GREY-INTRECCIATO-NAPPA-TOP-OLIMPIA-KNOT-BAG/312496016171?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=74aaa65576cc4b3a8652520bb94449d9&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=312496016171&itm=312496016171&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:d7f89f4c-8d61-11e9-83bc-74dbd1807a0d|parentrq:4dd16b4416b0aadccd41f9afffe41d5a|iid:1
> 
> should i wait a little longer for additional sales on the olimpia knot? currently all boutiques that have them are 30% off but hoping to purchase for even less.
> 
> Thank you!


The Olimpia Knot is authentic, IMO 
As for sales etc..this bag is a few seasons old now and was at the outlets. You could try calling one of them and ask if they have any available.


----------



## V0N1B2

splurgetothemax said:


> I was wondering if this thread also authenticate dustbag? I need one for my BV bag that did not come with a dust bag. Thank you in advance.
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA 100% Cotton Storage dust bag drawstring pouch
> Listing number: 113777650357
> Seller name or ID: myfashionbutler
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bottega-Veneta-100-Cotton-Storage-Dust-Bag-Drawstring-Pouch-19-5-L-x-14-5-H/113777650357?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f49e8b9645394e98b21f94e024d46ad4&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=113777650357&itm=113777650357&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:3be150a8-8dc0-11e9-ae6d-74dbd180ee1c|parentrq:503c03b516b0a4e9227a0059ffe03688|iid:1*


I’m unable to authenticate dust bags. Someone else might be able to help you with that. Sorry


----------



## splurgetothemax

No problem at all!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi, Everyone! It looks ok, feels ok, smells ok...but as I’ve never seen another one like it, I’d appreciate your input! TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi, Everyone! It looks ok, feels ok, smells ok...but as I’ve never seen another one like it, I’d appreciate your input! TIA!


It's authentic, IMO


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> It's authentic, IMO


Thanks, V0N! I love the subtle shimmer of the weave!


----------



## champagnet8stebeerbudget

Hi Everyone! I was so super thrilled to receive my first Bottega in the mail today. I’m a little biased as this is my personal taste lol, but I think it’s a gorgeous bag. It kind of changes color depending on the light and is SUPER soft. It was previously authenticated here on tpf thanks ! That 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 being said, I try to take care 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 of my bags and have some questions. I usually stuff my bags to keep their shape when storing them. Do I stuff this one or keep it flat? (It came flat in its dust bag) What kind of leather is this? Is it ever okay to moisturize, or will this harm the metallic finish? I’d like the leather to stay soft and supple... Any care tips? It is in great condition and I’d like to keep it this way. Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

champagnet8stebeerbudget said:


> Hi Everyone! I was so super thrilled to receive my first Bottega in the mail today. I’m a little biased as this is my personal taste lol, but I think it’s a gorgeous bag. It kind of changes color depending on the light and is SUPER soft. It was previously authenticated here on tpf thanks ! That
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468604
> View attachment 4468605
> View attachment 4468606
> View attachment 4468607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being said, I try to take care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my bags and have some questions. I usually stuff my bags to keep their shape when storing them. Do I stuff this one or keep it flat? (It came flat in its dust bag) What kind of leather is this? Is it ever okay to moisturize, or will this harm the metallic finish? I’d like the leather to stay soft and supple... Any care tips? It is in great condition and I’d like to keep it this way. Thanks!


Congrats, she's a beauty! The only bags I store flat are ones with no depth, like the Veneta or the cervo baseball hobo. But that's just me...I stuff all of mine with bubble wrap.


----------



## V0N1B2

champagnet8stebeerbudget said:


> Hi Everyone! I was so super thrilled to receive my first Bottega in the mail today. I’m a little biased as this is my personal taste lol, but I think it’s a gorgeous bag. It kind of changes color depending on the light and is SUPER soft. It was previously authenticated here on tpf thanks ! That
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468604
> View attachment 4468605
> View attachment 4468606
> View attachment 4468607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being said, I try to take care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my bags and have some questions. I usually stuff my bags to keep their shape when storing them. Do I stuff this one or keep it flat? (It came flat in its dust bag) What kind of leather is this? Is it ever okay to moisturize, or will this harm the metallic finish? I’d like the leather to stay soft and supple... Any care tips? It is in great condition and I’d like to keep it this way. Thanks!


You can store it however you like, but I store my BV leather totes upright and use those air-filled pillows that come with our office shipments. I’m not into acid-free tissue paper or fancy bag stuffing doodahs - but it’s okay if you do 
Because the bag is Nappa and the lambskin is soft, I think it will crease if you store it flat. 
Do not condition that bag. I would not touch a thing on it and definitely would not try to condition or moisturize it. *especially a gros grain bag like yours. Besides, you want the sides of your Cesta to stay upright, not get so soft that they flop over. I have maybe 15 BVs (a tiny amount compared to the rest of the ladies here) and I have never ever conditioned a bag. I’ve had some for 11 years and they just get better with age. If you have care questions, visit your local boutique and ask them for their advice. 
Enjoy it, and PS: here is an old thread that might be worth reading: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-and-protecting-the-outside-of-your-bv.418859/


----------



## H’sKisses

champagnet8stebeerbudget said:


> Hi Everyone! I was so super thrilled to receive my first Bottega in the mail today. I’m a little biased as this is my personal taste lol, but I think it’s a gorgeous bag. It kind of changes color depending on the light and is SUPER soft. It was previously authenticated here on tpf thanks ! That
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468604
> View attachment 4468605
> View attachment 4468606
> View attachment 4468607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being said, I try to take care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4468605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my bags and have some questions. I usually stuff my bags to keep their shape when storing them. Do I stuff this one or keep it flat? (It came flat in its dust bag) What kind of leather is this? Is it ever okay to moisturize, or will this harm the metallic finish? I’d like the leather to stay soft and supple... Any care tips? It is in great condition and I’d like to keep it this way. Thanks!



Beautiful bag, enjoy! My non-flat bags are stored upright, stuffed with air-pillows/dustbags/bubble wrap. The only bags I store flat are my Venetas, Baseball hobos and Cervo Loops.


----------



## champagnet8stebeerbudget

Thank you Von, Much and Hershey’s! I really appreciate your tips! I’ll keep it stuffed with bubble wrap or air pillows and keep the moisturizer away from it. Going to take a look at that cleaning and protecting link now. Take care everyone!


----------



## sonyamorris

champagnet8stebeerbudget said:


> What kind of leather is this? Is it ever okay to moisturize, or will this harm the metallic finish? I’d like the leather to stay soft and supple... Any care tips? It is in great condition and I’d like to keep it this way. Thanks!


Definitely don’t do anything with it.
I have gros grain metallic pouch and key holder, and here’s official care instructions.
Be careful with it! Any moisturizer or conditioner can damage metallic finish.

P.S. It is amazing bag, congratulations


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi, All! Tag and heatstamp look ok, but I’d like your opinions, please!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> View attachment 4470576
> View attachment 4470577
> View attachment 4470578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, All! Tag and heatstamp look ok, but I’d like your opinions, please!


Is there a link?
Is the bag in your possession?
Other side of the tag? Zippers?


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Is there a link?
> Is the bag in your possession?
> Other side of the tag? Zippers?



Not at the moment, I wasn’t there when it got delivered. Let me try to get the other photos sent to me now. I didn’t post the link since photos weren’t adequate so I didn’t think they would help and seller wasn’t able to respond to requests for better photos. Give me a sec, I’ll ask for other photos. I can’t wait to get it myself!


----------



## H’sKisses

Here’s the link in the meantime
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bo...ith-braid-weave-details-/113782233421?txnId=0


----------



## H’sKisses

Here are the photos of the other details. I’m hoping it’s authentic, and that it’s Quetsche. Until I see it in person, I can’t really describe it. My friend said it looks like a really pale and dusty eggplant. Not exactly a pretty description.


----------



## miacillan

Hi there, I am asking this on behalf of my friend who bought these 2 attached Bottega Veneta messenger bags from a reseller. But then the internal lining is like waxed cotton and not the usual Suede-lining. They have the authenticity labels inside the internal zipper. But would still like to ask the experts here if these are authentic? Has BV ever made any bags with cotton interior lining? I only know some small pouches were in cotton lining. But bags like this size all have suede linings. Not sure. Seller claimed that these BV bags were bought from Bottega Veneta Noventa di Piave outlet. (not familiar at all with these outlets).  Anyway, attached please find some pix of the 2 bags my friend bought. Would really appreciate your kind help and input. My friend is freaking out. Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

miacillan said:


> View attachment 4470954
> View attachment 4470955
> View attachment 4470956
> View attachment 4470957
> View attachment 4470958
> View attachment 4470959
> View attachment 4470960
> View attachment 4470961
> View attachment 4470962
> View attachment 4470963
> View attachment 4470954
> View attachment 4470955
> View attachment 4470956
> View attachment 4470957
> View attachment 4470958
> View attachment 4470959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I am asking this on behalf of my friend who bought these 2 attached Bottega Veneta messenger bags from a reseller. But then the internal lining is like waxed cotton and not the usual Suede-lining. They have the authenticity labels inside the internal zipper. But would still like to ask the experts here if these are authentic? Has BV ever made any bags with cotton interior lining? I only know some small pouches were in cotton lining. But bags like this size all have suede linings. Not sure. Seller claimed that these BV bags were bought from Bottega Veneta Noventa di Piave outlet. (not familiar at all with these outlets).  Anyway, attached please find some pix of the 2 bags my friend bought. Would really appreciate your kind help and input. My friend is freaking out. Thanks so much in advance!


There are no red flags with either bag. Ideally, with the newer-style authenticity tags, I’d like to see the underside of the zipper(s) but the photos you provided are consistent with an authentic Intrecciato nappa crossbody Messenger Bag. 
Made for outlet bags have a cotton lining in them. Although this particular style was available at boutique and department stores with the suede lining, the MFO versions do not have suede lining. This is similar to the “Iron” and ‘Milano” styles as well.  
If your friend still has any doubt, she can go to a BV boutique and ask the SA to run the tag. This will confirm the colour and style of the item.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Here are the photos of the other details. I’m hoping it’s authentic, and that it’s Quetsche. Until I see it in person, I can’t really describe it. My friend said it looks like a really pale and dusty eggplant. Not exactly a pretty description.


I was going to say the details are consistent with Quetsche from Fall/Winter 2013, but I see you already had it confirmed by BV.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I was going to say the details are consistent with Quetsche from Fall/Winter 2013, but I see you already had it confirmed by BV.


 
I couldn’t get a hold of cust service yesterday, but I called this morning. It’s much prettier than “dusty eggplant” IRL. I’ve seen many photos of this chameleon on here, and everyone who hasn’t it seems to love the color. I was so excited to see this, and such a great deal too!


----------



## miacillan

Dear V0N1B2,

Awwww you are an angel! Thanks so much for your insight and expertise on this. Really helped a lot and I have passed on your message to my friend already. She asked me to thank you too. We really didn’t know there is a MFO version for BV with cotton lining. The seller actually sent her the original invoice of the outlet as well to show where her bags came from. Now she can relax. Lol! Thanks again for your help! Really appreciate it.


----------



## miacillan

V0N1B2 said:


> There are no red flags with either bag. Ideally, with the newer-style authenticity tags, I’d like to see the underside of the zipper(s) but the photos you provided are consistent with an authentic Intrecciato nappa crossbody Messenger Bag.
> Made for outlet bags have a cotton lining in them. Although this particular style was available at boutique and department stores with the suede lining, the MFO versions do not have suede lining. This is similar to the “Iron” and ‘Milano” styles as well.
> If your friend still has any doubt, she can go to a BV boutique and ask the SA to run the tag. This will confirm the colour and style of the item.


----------



## cckuririn

*Thank you for helping me to authentic this bag. 

Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Black Leather 1101854
Listing number:312676564048
Seller name or ID: japan_monoshare
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments: *
*
Thank you*


----------



## V0N1B2

cckuririn said:


> *Thank you for helping me to authentic this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Shoulder Bag Black Leather 1101854
> Listing number:312676564048
> Seller name or ID: japan_monoshare
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Shoulder-Bag-Black-Leather-1101854/312676564048?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:
> 
> Thank you*


Vintage bags (20 years old & more) aren't really my forté, but I don't see any red flags with this one. There isn't anything making me doubt the authenticity of the bag.


----------



## maru22

hi, i bought this bag from a reseller and informed that this product was bought from an outlet in italy. kindly assist to authenticate. thanks in advance.


----------



## yoga1566

Hey guys! I'm hoping for some help authenticating this large Veneta I just purchased from The Real Real. Thanks in advance for your help!
*
Item Name: *Large Nero Veneta
*Listing number: *N/A
*Seller name or ID: *The Real Real
*Working Link: *https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-large-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-Pi136fZRNW4
*Comments: *My first purchase from The Real Real. I'm concerned specifically about the zipper pulls, the switch of materials for the internal zipper pocket and the fact that the pieces of leather seem to be splitting on the edge of the bag (almost as if they are two layers of leather, if that makes sense). Pictures were taken after the bag was delivered today, listing link is included above.


----------



## V0N1B2

maru22 said:


> hi, i bought this bag from a reseller and informed that this product was bought from an outlet in italy. kindly assist to authenticate. thanks in advance.


The Nero Intrecciato Shoulder Bag is authentic, IMO 
This style is sold exclusively in outlets from what I understand. I don’t know that it has a designated model name other than Shoulder  Bag. Enjoy it


----------



## V0N1B2

yoga1566 said:


> Hey guys! I'm hoping for some help authenticating this large Veneta I just purchased from The Real Real. Thanks in advance for your help!
> *
> Item Name: *Large Nero Veneta
> *Listing number: *N/A
> *Seller name or ID: *The Real Real
> *Working Link: *https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-large-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-Pi136fZRNW4
> *Comments: *My first purchase from The Real Real. I'm concerned specifically about the zipper pulls, the switch of materials for the internal zipper pocket and the fact that the pieces of leather seem to be splitting on the edge of the bag (almost as if they are two layers of leather, if that makes sense). Pictures were taken after the bag was delivered today, listing link is included above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4487043
> View attachment 4487044


All the details are consistent with a 12 year old Nero Large Veneta. It’s authentic, IMO


----------



## Beauty2c

*Item Name: 382589
Listing number: BO7850878F
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-satchel-dusty-rose-382589
Comments:*
Please authenticate and  ID BV's collection year, color, and name of bag.  Thanks.


----------



## V0N1B2

lilinko said:


> *Item Name: 382589
> Listing number: BO7850878F
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-satchel-dusty-rose-382589
> Comments:*
> Please authenticate and  ID BV's collection year, color, and name of bag.  Thanks.


The Mini Top-Handle Bag in Dusty Rose Intrecciato Nappa from (I think?) Spring 2017 is authentic, IMO


----------



## Beauty2c

V0N1B2 said:


> The Mini Top-Handle Bag in Dusty Rose Intrecciato Nappa from (I think?) Spring 2017 is authentic, IMO


Thank you.


----------



## maru22

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Intrecciato Shoulder Bag is authentic, IMO
> This style is sold exclusively in outlets from what I understand. I don’t know that it has a designated model name other than Shoulder  Bag. Enjoy it


hi, thank you for your response just 2 more last clarifications - is it fine even if the back side of the zipper doesn't show 'riri' and the lining is not suede? TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

maru22 said:


> hi, thank you for your response just 2 more last clarifications - is it fine even if the back side of the zipper doesn't show 'riri' and the lining is not suede? TIA


Yes. That’s how the bags were in 2007. Bottega has changed many things in the last 15 years including zippers, zipper pulls, suede lining colour, whether or not the pockets were suede lined (also dependent on style), handles, bag dimensions, authenticity tags, heatstamps... all kinds of things. 
Your bag cane from a Bottega Veneta Outlet and as with the majority of made for outlet bags, the lining is done in a cotton material - possibly to keep costs down for outlet bags. I can assure you that it has no bearing on the quality and workmanship of the items, they are just as lovely as the ones sold in boutiques.


----------



## maru22

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes. That’s how the bags were in 2007. Bottega has changed many things in the last 15 years including zippers, zipper pulls, suede lining colour, whether or not the pockets were suede lined (also dependent on style), handles, bag dimensions, authenticity tags, heatstamps... all kinds of things.
> Your bag cane from a Bottega Veneta Outlet and as with the majority of made for outlet bags, the lining is done in a cotton material - possibly to keep costs down for outlet bags. I can assure you that it has no bearing on the quality and workmanship of the items, they are just as lovely as the ones sold in boutiques.


thank you for the prompt response and assistance.


----------



## V0N1B2

maru22 said:


> thank you for the prompt response and assistance.


You’re welcome. I should clarify in my last post that at the beginning of my response I got you confused for a second with the person asking about the Large Nero Veneta, hence the 2007 comment. I forgot to edit that when I hit send. Duh


----------



## maru22

l


V0N1B2 said:


> You’re welcome. I should clarify in my last post that at the beginning of my response I got you confused for a second with the person asking about the Large Nero Veneta, hence the 2007 comment. I forgot to edit that when I hit send. Duh


lol... but i assume that it did not change your comments about the authencity of my BV shoulder bag despite the non-suede lining and the zipper showing a butteffly instead of a riri tag, right? thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

maru22 said:


> l
> 
> lol... but i assume that it did not change your comments about the authencity of my BV shoulder bag despite the non-suede lining and the zipper showing a butteffly instead of a riri tag, right? thanks


Nope, doesn't change my mind.  Enjoy you new bag.


----------



## maru22

V0N1B2 said:


> Nope, doesn't change my mind.  Enjoy you new bag.


thanks much


----------



## akshita singh

hi i am new here i am planning to buy a bag from real real , its a good price. can you pls help me authentic it because i have heard horror stories about real real .
https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-veneta-intrecciato-cosmetic-bag-E1Cw1udkWkU


----------



## V0N1B2

akshita singh said:


> hi i am new here i am planning to buy a bag from real real , its a good price. can you pls help me authentic it because i have heard horror stories about real real .
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-veneta-intrecciato-cosmetic-bag-E1Cw1udkWkU


Unfortunately, TRR doesn’t provide the pictures necessary to properly authenticate in their listings. You could try asking them to send you pics of the heatstamp and authenticity tag. Otherwise, if you purchase the bag, post your own pictures here when you receive it.
I don’t remember this particular style being heavily faked (of course nothing is for certain) and I can’t be sure of the colour without seeing the tag but it almost looks like Anemone or Turbolence, but I want to say this style pre-dates those two colours. 
Once you get the necessary required pics, I can give you a more informed answer


----------



## akshita singh

thank you so much . i did send them a mail saying if they can provide me with more pictures. if they do then i can share it here .


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

lilinko said:


> *Item Name: 382589
> Listing number: BO7850878F
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-satchel-dusty-rose-382589
> Comments:*
> Please authenticate and  ID BV's collection year, color, and name of bag.  Thanks.


Yay you!! I looked hard at this bag. I've decided to look for a cabat, but came very close to snagging this beauty. So glad she'll be staying in "the family." I look forward to seeing your reveal!


----------



## jhs001

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Maxi Veneta Hobo
Listing number: BOT71875
Seller name or ID: TheReal Real
Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...neta-intrecciato-maxi-veneta-hobo-IXCNKM4p2LY
Comments: Hi TPF, thanks in advance. I'm new to both TRR and TPF and I'm hoping you can help authenticate this BV. I purchased it after a long text exchange w a sales associate from the SoHo, NYC store and then read TRR poor reviews. I've included the link to TRR post and photos sent by associate. I sincerely appreciate your help! *


----------



## jhs001

jhs001 said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Maxi Veneta Hobo
> Listing number: BOT71875
> Seller name or ID: TheReal Real
> Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...neta-intrecciato-maxi-veneta-hobo-IXCNKM4p2LY
> Comments: Hi TPF, thanks in advance. I'm new to both TRR and TPF and I'm hoping you can help authenticate this BV. I purchased it after a long text exchange w a sales associate from the SoHo, NYC store and then read TRR poor reviews. I've included the link to TRR post and photos sent by associate. I sincerely appreciate your help! *


----------



## jhs001

Sorry, again I'm very new and trying to sort out this thread, I apologize if I've posted incorrectly. The images uploaded above are the ones sent by the sales associate in SoHo. TRR wouldn't sell an inauthentic BV out of their boutique, would they? Many many thanks in advance! And again, so sorry if I've posted incorrectly.


----------



## muchstuff

jhs001 said:


> Sorry, again I'm very new and trying to sort out this thread, I apologize if I've posted incorrectly. The images uploaded above are the ones sent by the sales associate in SoHo. TRR wouldn't sell an inauthentic BV out of their boutique, would they? Many many thanks in advance! And again, so sorry if I've posted incorrectly.


Hi and welcome! In order to authenticate V0N will want to see both sides of the interior cloth tag
 (check inside the zippered pocket) and the heat stamp (logo inside the bag).


----------



## V0N1B2

jhs001 said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Maxi Veneta Hobo
> Listing number: BOT71875
> Seller name or ID: TheReal Real
> Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...neta-intrecciato-maxi-veneta-hobo-IXCNKM4p2LY
> Comments: Hi TPF, thanks in advance. I'm new to both TRR and TPF and I'm hoping you can help authenticate this BV. I purchased it after a long text exchange w a sales associate from the SoHo, NYC store and then read TRR poor reviews. I've included the link to TRR post and photos sent by associate. I sincerely appreciate your help! *






jhs001 said:


> Sorry, again I'm very new and trying to sort out this thread, I apologize if I've posted incorrectly. The images uploaded above are the ones sent by the sales associate in SoHo. TRR wouldn't sell an inauthentic BV out of their boutique, would they? Many many thanks in advance! And again, so sorry if I've posted incorrectly.


The only thing I can tell you about this bag is that it is not a Maxi Veneta.  If you're specifically looking for a Maxi, then I'd pass on this.
Otherwise, you'll need to get photos of the heatstamp, authenticity tag (both sides), and preferably the underside of both zippers.


----------



## jhs001

A million thank yous to the two of you. I got very nervous and made the salesperson send more photos prior to shipping the bag. Unfortunately he packed it up before sending a photo of the front of the serial tag and zipper, but he did confirm it's a riri zipper and sent more photos, which I've attached below. I sincerely appreciate any and all feedback. If not a maxi, would you know what style this is?


----------



## V0N1B2

jhs001 said:


> A million thank yous to the two of you. I got very nervous and made the salesperson send more photos prior to shipping the bag. Unfortunately he packed it up before sending a photo of the front of the serial tag and zipper, but he did confirm it's a riri zipper and sent more photos, which I've attached below. I sincerely appreciate any and all feedback. If not a maxi, would you know what style this is?


It's a Large Venets.
Post your own photos once you receive your bag for confirmation of authenticity


----------



## jhs001

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a Large Venets.
> Post your own photos once you receive your bag for confirmation of authenticity




Oh thank you, I certainly will. I apologize for the incomplete post -- doing the best I can and learning as I go. So far, so good? TY TY TY!


----------



## jhs001

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a Large Venets.
> Post your own photos once you receive your bag for confirmation of authenticity



Hi VON, Thank you so much in advance! It arrived early. What do you think?


----------



## V0N1B2

jhs001 said:


> Hi VON, Thank you so much in advance! It arrived early. What do you think?


I think it’s a lovely authentic Nero Large Veneta from 2012-2013. 
Enjoy!


----------



## jhs001

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it’s a lovely authentic Nero Large Veneta from 2012-2013.
> Enjoy!


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## akshita singh

hi i finally received my order from real real i am extremely happy with the condition because i got it for a steal thou not sure about the authenticity .please help me


----------



## jhs001

One final question since you're so wonderfully attentive -- the bag is in beautiful condition and I'm very pleased but the suede lining smells a little like it's been in someone's storage or basement for a while -- do you know of any great tricks for removing odors? I think it will go away eventually with use, but for the short term?​


----------



## muchstuff

jhs001 said:


> One final question since you're so wonderfully attentive -- the bag is in beautiful condition and I'm very pleased but the suede lining smells a little like it's been in someone's storage or basement for a while -- do you know of any great tricks for removing odors? I think it will go away eventually with use, but for the short term?​


There are tons of posts on ridding bags of odours, just do a search and you'll come up with lots of ideas!


----------



## V0N1B2

akshita singh said:


> hi i finally received my order from real real i am extremely happy with the condition because i got it for a steal thou not sure about the authenticity .please help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4494503
> View attachment 4494504
> View attachment 4494505
> View attachment 4494506
> View attachment 4494507


It’s authentic, IMO and in Anemone from (I think?) Resort 2009. 
This bag was once called the Iron Bag or Baby Iron Bag? but the style has since been replaced by a new version of the Iron Bag. 
Enjoy!


----------



## V0N1B2

jhs001 said:


> One final question since you're so wonderfully attentive -- the bag is in beautiful condition and I'm very pleased but the suede lining smells a little like it's been in someone's storage or basement for a while -- do you know of any great tricks for removing odors? I think it will go away eventually with use, but for the short term?​


Have a boo in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-and-protecting-the-outside-of-your-bv.418859/
It was kind of the original care & cleaning thread but there have been a few others since. 
Check out the general TPF Bags, Bags, Bags Forum as well, there are tons of threads in the “Handbag Care & Maintenance” sub-forum.


----------



## akshita singh




----------



## akshita singh

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s authentic, IMO and in Anemone from (I think?) Resort 2009.
> This bag was once called the Iron Bag or Baby Iron Bag? but the style has since been replaced by a new version of the Iron Bag.
> Enjoy!



thank you so so so much  cant wait to style my iron bag


----------



## Bleong

Hi 
I was wondering if one of the experts could take a look at this bag and let me know if you believe it to be authentic.

Item: Bottega medium cabat
Seller name: Maria (private seller)
Working Link to pictures: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rre-tout-bottega-veneta-handbag-6138282.shtml
Comments: Looks authentic but no pics of authenticity code.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## muchstuff

Bleong said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if one of the experts could take a look at this bag and let me know if you believe it to be authentic.
> 
> Item: Bottega medium cabat
> Seller name: Maria (private seller)
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rre-tout-bottega-veneta-handbag-6138282.shtml
> Comments: Looks authentic but no pics of authenticity code.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Your link's not working (at least for me).


----------



## Bleong

muchstuff said:


> Your link's not working (at least for me).



Trying again...
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rre-tout-bottega-veneta-handbag-6138282.shtml


----------



## Bleong

muchstuff said:


> Your link's not working (at least for me).



Trying again: 
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rre-tout-bottega-veneta-handbag-6138282.shtml


----------



## Bleong

So sorry about this but not sure why the link is not working. I’ve attached photos here instead which I hope is helpful.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## indiaink

Bleong said:


> So sorry about this but not sure why the link is not working. I’ve attached photos here instead which I hope is helpful.


Image are too small.

If an authenticator wants to sign in to Vestiaire and search for item number 6138282, you’ll find the bag. Pictures needed are of the white tag sewn into the bottom of the bag, and a close-up of the metal plate on the pouch. This looks to be a special edition Cabat, but I’m not an authenticator so you’ll need to get those photos mentioned.


----------



## Bleong

indiaink said:


> Image are too small.
> 
> If an authenticator wants to sign in to Vestiaire and search for item number 6138282, you’ll find the bag. Pictures needed are of the white tag sewn into the bottom of the bag, and a close-up of the metal plate on the pouch. This looks to be a special edition Cabat, but I’m not an authenticator so you’ll need to get those photos mentioned.



Thanks! Here are bigger pics.ill ask for the tag and close up of metal plate.


----------



## V0N1B2

Bleong said:


> So sorry about this but not sure why the link is not working. I’ve attached photos here instead which I hope is helpful.





Bleong said:


> View attachment 4494737
> View attachment 4494735
> View attachment 4494735
> 
> 
> Thanks! Here are bigger pics.ill ask for the tag and close up of metal plate.


Please post photos of the authenticity tag, close-up of the LE Plate, and for extra confirmation the underside of the zipper of the pouch when you receive them. This would be a Nero Medium Isola Cabat from Spring 2014


----------



## Bleong

V0N1B2 said:


> Please post photos of the authenticity tag, close-up of the LE Plate, and for extra confirmation the underside of the zipper of the pouch when you receive them. This would be a Nero Medium Isola Cabat from Spring 2014



Thank you!


----------



## Bleong

V0N1B2 said:


> Please post photos of the authenticity tag, close-up of the LE Plate, and for extra confirmation the underside of the zipper of the pouch when you receive them. This would be a Nero Medium Isola Cabat from Spring 2014



These pics just came through from the seller. Authentic?


----------



## Bleong

Bleong said:


> View attachment 4495640
> View attachment 4495641
> 
> 
> 
> These pics just came through from the seller. Authentic?


I had the code checked out by BV and this is the ticket they sent me. What do you guys think? This should mean the bag checks out, right?


----------



## indiaink

Bleong said:


> I had the code checked out by BV and this is the ticket they sent me. What do you guys think? This should mean the bag checks out, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4496414


Right. Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Bleong

indiaink said:


> Right. Congrats on this beauty!


Thanks @indiaink!


----------



## john wick

liz306 said:


> Sorry duno how to attach all files in 1 post


what is that?


----------



## jhs001

Bleong said:


> I had the code checked out by BV and this is the ticket they sent me. What do you guys think? This should mean the bag checks out, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4496414


How did you have BV check? I didn't realize that was an option. Thanks in advance!


----------



## stepz

hi! any thougts on this? TIA

*Item Name: INTRECCIATO VN BELT BAG
Listing number: 223478539682
Seller name or ID: iloveadidas
Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-NERO-INTRECCIATO-VN-BELT-BAG-BLACK/223478539682
Comments: looks ok but not sure*


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me?  Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name:  BV wallet 
Listing number:  
Seller name or ID: Joanne 0907
Working Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bv-w...ource=type_suggest&t-referrer_sort_by=popular
Comments*


----------



## indiaink

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me?  Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name:  BV wallet
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: Joanne 0907
> Working Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bv-wallet-241758698?t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_search_query=bv wallet?t-search_query_source=ss_dropdown&t-search_suggestion_source=type_suggest&t-referrer_sort_by=popular
> Comments*


Authentic, from the F/W 2008 season, in the color "Eclipse".


----------



## fionlym

indiaink said:


> Authentic, from the F/W 2008 season, in the color "Eclipse".





indiaink said:


> Authentic, from the F/W 2008 season, in the color "Eclipse".


Thank you very much. Indiaink


----------



## V0N1B2

stepz said:


> hi! any thougts on this? TIA
> 
> *Item Name: INTRECCIATO VN BELT BAG
> Listing number: 223478539682
> Seller name or ID: iloveadidas
> Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-NERO-INTRECCIATO-VN-BELT-BAG-BLACK/223478539682
> Comments: looks ok but not sure*


The Nero Belt Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## ManonLC

Hi authenticators,

Could you take a look at this one? I've also taken a few pictures of the actual bag. This seems to be an older model so the inside pocket has fabric lining instead of suede lining? Thank you very much!
	

		
			
		

		
	








https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV handbag
Listing number:  242011283
Seller name or ID: Ng Lee wan
Working Link:  https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bott...er_category_id=467&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV wallet 
Listing number:  
Seller name or ID: Noel ch
Working Link:  https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bv-g...ource=type_suggest&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


----------



## Bleong

jhs001 said:


> How did you have BV check? I didn't realize that was an option. Thanks in advance!



@jhs001 I connected my BV SA who ran a check in the system


----------



## V0N1B2

ManonLC said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Could you take a look at this one? I've also taken a few pictures of the actual bag. This seems to be an older model so the inside pocket has fabric lining instead of suede lining? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4498775
> View attachment 4498776
> View attachment 4498777
> View attachment 4498778
> View attachment 4498779
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Veneta-Hobo-Intrecciato-Nappa-Large-/123824486180?nma=true&si=1%2FBUQU5kBHG46NTDzzwcm4K8fKg%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


The Large Nero Veneta is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV handbag
> Listing number:  242011283
> Seller name or ID: Ng Lee wan
> Working Link:  https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bott...er_category_id=467&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


This looks like an older, original Nero Pyramid from 2001-2003ish but I’d ideally like to see a clear photo of the heatstamp to confirm


----------



## V0N1B2

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV wallet
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: Noel ch
> Working Link:  https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bv-grey-colour-wallet-236667819?t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_search_query=bv wallet?t-search_query_source=ss_dropdown&t-search_suggestion_source=type_suggest&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


The wallet looks authentic, IMO


----------



## fionlym

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks like an older, original Nero Pyramid from 2001-2003ish but I’d ideally like to see a clear photo of the heatstamp to confirm


I’ve asked the seller to send the photos
of heatstamp.  Thank you for your help and reply!


----------



## fionlym

V0N1B2 said:


> The wallet looks authentic, IMO


Thank you very much...VON1B2


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV wallet 
Listing number:  
Seller name or ID: bj20160206
Comment:  She bought BV wallet for twice, no dust bag for the wallet, except the BV bag
Working Link:  https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-bv-wallet-240772911?t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_search_query=bottega veneta wallet?t-search_query_source=ss_dropdown&t-search_suggestion_source=type_suggest&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV handbag
Listing number: 241682357
Seller name or ID: ckrickyhung
Working Link:  https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bott...ery=bottega Veneta&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


----------



## indiaink

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV wallet
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: bj20160206
> Comment:  She bought BV wallet for twice, no dust bag for the wallet, except the BV bag
> Working Link:  https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-bv-wallet-240772911?t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_search_query=bottega veneta wallet?t-search_query_source=ss_dropdown&t-search_suggestion_source=type_suggest&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


Authentic used wallet.


----------



## indiaink

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV handbag
> Listing number: 241682357
> Seller name or ID: ckrickyhung
> Working Link:  https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-241682357?t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_search_query=bottega Veneta&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


We need to see the white authenticity tag found inside the zippered pocket/sewn into the lining, although I am seeing warning signs on this older Montaigne.


----------



## fionlym

indiaink said:


> We need to see the white authenticity tag found inside the zippered pocket/sewn into the lining, although I am seeing warning signs on this older Montaigne.


Hi indiaink, thank you very much!  Is it this tag?  It was provided by the seller


----------



## indiaink

fionlym said:


> Hi indiaink, thank you very much!  Is it this tag?  It was provided by the seller


Yes, thank you, this is an authentic Tourmaline Montaigne from F/W 11/12.


----------



## ManonLC

Thank you Von for your help!


----------



## fionlym

indiaink said:


> Authentic used wallet.


Thank you again indiaink


----------



## fionlym

indiaink said:


> Yes, thank you, this is an authentic Tourmaline Montaigne from F/W 11/12.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticor, bother all of you again.  would you please authentic the BV bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV handbag
Listing number: 241519669
Seller name or ID: kitty.sue
Working Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bott...er_category_id=569&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


----------



## indiaink

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticor, bother all of you again.  would you please authentic the BV bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV handbag
> Listing number: 241519669
> Seller name or ID: kitty.sue
> Working Link: https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bott...er_category_id=569&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


Authentic Navy Sloane.


----------



## fionlym

indiaink said:


> Authentic Navy Sloane.


Thank you very much for your help.  Would you please advice me which bag is better?  Tourmaline Montaigne or Navy Sloane


----------



## indiaink

fionlym said:


> Thank you very much for your help.  Would you please advice me which bag is better?  Tourmaline Montaigne or Navy Sloane


I cannot. Your personal preference would be yours alone. I recommend you do a search for both bags here on the forum and glean information that way to help guide your decision. One thing right off, though - the Montaigne has a secure zipped closure, while the Sloane does not. Perhaps that will start you off in your decision.


----------



## fionlym

indiaink said:


> I cannot. Your personal preference would be yours alone. I recommend you do a search for both bags here on the forum and glean information that way to help guide your decision. One thing right off, though - the Montaigne has a secure zipped closure, while the Sloane does not. Perhaps that will start you off in your decision.


Thank you very much for your advice.  I finally bought the Montaigne for my lovely bag.  Thank you again for your everything.


----------



## Kendall8740

Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Cabat Intrecciato tote

Listing number:  Non-applicable

 Seller name or ID:  Goodwill

 I purchased what I believe to be a Bottega Veneta Chabat tote and I would like to have it authenticated. Attached are the pictures for your evaluation. The Bottega Veneta tag number is missing.  I don't know if it detached because the stitching in that area has come a little bit apart and I don't know if the tag also got loose and that's why it's missing. Hopefully the pictures will help determine its authenticity. Thank you very much.


----------



## indiaink

Kendall8740 said:


> Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Cabat Intrecciato tote
> 
> Listing number:  Non-applicable
> 
> Seller name or ID:  Goodwill
> 
> I purchased what I believe to be a Bottega Veneta Cabat tote and I would like to have it authenticated. Attached are the pictures for your evaluation. The Bottega Veneta tag number is missing.  I don't know if it detached because the stitching in that area has come a little bit apart and I don't know if the tag also got loose and that's why it's missing. Hopefully the pictures will help determine its authenticity. Thank you very much.


There are several areas on this bag that indicate that it is NOT an authentic Cabat.


----------



## Kendall8740

indiaink said:


> There are several areas on this bag that indicate that it is NOT an authentic Cabat.


Thank you for authenticating.


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV handbag
Listing number: 240320302
Seller name or ID: venusii
Working Link:*
*https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bv-w...query=BV women bag&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


----------



## Kathykkw

Dear Authenticator.

Could you please authenticate this black Nodini?

Thank you in advance,
Kathy


----------



## pudu

Hi everyone, I just received a bag from ebay seller brandearauction, who à few of you have said you hadn't had problems with. The bag I ordered was a Veneta in the Armatura color. I have a very bad feeling of that it might be fake, but don't have enough experience with BV. The leather doesn't feel right - a bit rough, and not soft, and it smells funny. Here are some photos - I'm very sorry if I don't post in the right way - I have tried to follow all the rules. Please let me know if I should post more photos...thank you so much in advance.


----------



## pudu

pudu said:


> Hi everyone, I just received a bag from ebay seller brandearauction, who à few of you have said you hadn't had problems with. The bag I ordered was a Veneta in the Armatura color. I have a very bad feeling of that it might be fake, but don't have enough experience with BV. The leather doesn't feel right - a bit rough, and not soft, and it smells funny. Here are some photos - I'm very sorry if I don't post in the right way - I have tried to follow all the rules. Please let me know if I should post more photos...thank you so much in advance.


Sorry, didn't finish posting photos:


----------



## pudu

pudu said:


> View attachment 4506744
> 
> Sorry, didn't finish posting photos:


 
I was having a lot of trouble posting these photos, please excuse me! Thank you in advance! (end of photos)


----------



## indiaink

pudu said:


> I was having a lot of trouble posting these photos, please excuse me! Thank you in advance! (end of photos)


This is an authentic large Bottega Veneta Armatura hobo. This particular model is closer to being vintage than modern.


----------



## indiaink

Kathykkw said:


> Dear Authenticator.
> 
> Could you please authenticate this black Nodini?
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Kathy


I do not see any warning signs, but I would like to see a photo of the heat-stamped logo, which would be at the zippered pocket. Thank you.


----------



## pudu

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic large Bottega Veneta Armatura hobo. This particular model is closer to being vintage than modern.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## indiaink

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV handbag
> Listing number: 240320302
> Seller name or ID: venusii
> Working Link:
> https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bv-women-bag-240320302?t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_search_query=BV women bag&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


I see some anomalies on this bag; hopefully another authenticator will chime in.


----------



## pudu

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic large Bottega Veneta Armatura hobo. This particular model is closer to being vintage than modern.


Just out of curiosity, is there a way to tell the year of this bag?


----------



## indiaink

pudu said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there a way to tell the year of this bag?


Approximately 2008.


----------



## TotinScience

Dear authenticators, 
Can you please let me know if this is authentic? I got a bit worried about scratches on the hardware,  I was under (perhaps erroneous?) impression that BV brunito doesn't peel/scratch in this way? 
Thanks so much!
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m88183702331/


----------



## indiaink

TotinScience said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Can you please let me know if this is authentic? I got a bit worried about scratches on the hardware,  I was under (perhaps erroneous?) impression that BV brunito doesn't peel/scratch in this way?
> Thanks so much!
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m88183702331/


I’m not familiar with the convertible bag, but @V0N1B2 should be able to assist on this one.


----------



## fionlym

indiaink said:


> I see some anomalies on this bag; hopefully another authenticator will chime in.


Thank you very much for your reply! Indiaink.   I appreciate your time.  Would you please another authenticator to help me to authentic the BV bag?   Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Can you please let me know if this is authentic? I got a bit worried about scratches on the hardware,  I was under (perhaps erroneous?) impression that BV brunito doesn't peel/scratch in this way?
> Thanks so much!
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m88183702331/


Link doesn't work for me


----------



## TotinScience

V0N1B2 said:


> Link doesn't work for me


Here are the photos!


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Can you please let me know if this is authentic? I got a bit worried about scratches on the hardware,  I was under (perhaps erroneous?) impression that BV brunito doesn't peel/scratch in this way?
> Thanks so much!
> https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m88183702331/





TotinScience said:


> Here are the photos!


The Byzantine (?) Convertible is authentic, IMO 
The scratches on the hardware look like normal wear on a 4 yearl old well-used bag, especially if the previous owner carried the bag primarily using the shoulder strap.


----------



## TotinScience

V0N1B2 said:


> The Byzantine (?) Convertible is authentic, IMO
> The scratches on the hardware look like normal wear on a 4 yearl old well-used bag, especially if the previous owner carried the bag primarily using the shoulder strap.


Thanks so much! Do you think it’s Byzantine and not Monalisa?


----------



## V0N1B2

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticor, would you please authentic the BV bag for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV handbag
> Listing number: 240320302
> Seller name or ID: venusii
> Working Link:
> https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bv-women-bag-240320302?t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_search_query=BV women bag&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*





fionlym said:


> Thank you very much for your reply! Indiaink.   I appreciate your time.  Would you please another authenticator to help me to authentic the BV bag?   Your help is greatly appreciated!


I haven't seen the two-tone effect done in a pattern quite like this before.
However, the other details are consistent with a medium veneta. 
You might want to consider a professional authenticating service for this


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Thanks so much! Do you think it’s Byzantine and not Monalisa?


"I" think it's Byzantine, but only BV knows for certain.


----------



## indiaink

TotinScience said:


> Thanks so much! Do you think it’s Byzantine and not Monalisa?


It's lighter than Monalisa ...


----------



## sngsk

Can someone help me with this pls?

I found this copper(?) belly in a cash converter at an incredible price and whilst I am pretty sure it is authentic, some parts of the serial number do not match up with other copper belly bag tags I had seen online so thought I best check with the lovely experts here. TIA!


----------



## blueiris

sngsk said:


> Can someone help me with this pls?
> 
> I found this copper(?) belly in a cash converter at an incredible price and whilst I am pretty sure it is authentic, some parts of the serial number do not match up with other copper belly bag tags I had seen online so thought I best check with the lovely experts here. TIA!



Hi!  I'm not one of the experts here, but for what it's worth, I remember this bag when it first came around.  What an awesome find!  Copper specchio was a gorgeous goatskin.  I really liked the grape specchio and wish I had had the foresight to obtain a piece or two while I could.

I did find this for you, and I hope it puts your mind at ease a little.  I looked at your tag, and it seems consistent to me (again, FWIW), with the style information contained in the screen shot, and consistent with what I know about copper specchio as a color.  Perhaps someone who owns one of these will chime in.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...or-age-post-here.115185/page-23#post-15802037


----------



## sngsk

blueiris said:


> Hi!  I'm not one of the experts here, but for what it's worth, I remember this bag when it first came around.  What an awesome find!  Copper specchio was a gorgeous goatskin.  I really liked the grape specchio and wish I had had the foresight to obtain a piece or two while I could.
> 
> I did find this for you, and I hope it puts your mind at ease a little.  I looked at your tag, and it seems consistent to me (again, FWIW), with the style information contained in the screen shot, and consistent with what I know about copper specchio as a color.  Perhaps someone who owns one of these will chime in.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...or-age-post-here.115185/page-23#post-15802037


Thanks, blueiris!  

I loved this style from Resort 08/09 but had missed out on it when it went on sale so I was over the moon when I found this in almost brand new condition.


----------



## indiaink

sngsk said:


> Can someone help me with this pls?
> 
> I found this copper(?) belly in a cash converter at an incredible price and whilst I am pretty sure it is authentic, some parts of the serial number do not match up with other copper belly bag tags I had seen online so thought I best check with the lovely experts here. TIA!


Oh my, what a way to start my morning! This is authentic, indeed! Great find in super good condition!


----------



## sngsk

indiaink said:


> Oh my, what a way to start my morning! This is authentic, indeed! Great find in super good condition!


Thank you, indiaink!


----------



## Bleong

Saw this on VC. Sellers says this model did not come with an authenticity tag ;| See how the Paillettes on the inside are showing? What do y’all think? Authentic or fake?


----------



## indiaink

Bleong said:


> View attachment 4512393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on VC. Sellers says this model did not come with an authenticity tag ;| See how the Paillettes on the inside are showing? What do y’all think? Authentic or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512394


Not enough photos; please see the first post in this thread for required photos.  Thanks.


----------



## Bleong

*Item Name: BV Fourre-tout leather bag
Listing number: 7968698
Seller name or ID: Maria s.a.
Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rre-tout-bottega-veneta-handbag-7968698.shtml
Comments: 

Tote Bottega Veneta Fourre-tout. Bottega Limited edition to only 150 pieces. Very difficult to find. The most iconic design of Bottega Veneta, in the catacteristic seamless design and quality, in incredible lambskin, and perfectly topped and finished in interior and exterior. Wonderful blue color, unique, which is not well appreciated in the photographs. Handwoven leather with double handle. Ultra light. Big size: XXL Shopper 54 ctm wide X 27 ctm high.
*
thanks Indiaink. Here are the details for the item.


----------



## indiaink

Bleong said:


> *Item Name: BV Fourre-tout leather bag
> Listing number: 7968698
> Seller name or ID: Maria s.a.
> Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rre-tout-bottega-veneta-handbag-7968698.shtml
> Comments:
> 
> Tote Bottega Veneta Fourre-tout. Bottega Limited edition to only 150 pieces. Very difficult to find. The most iconic design of Bottega Veneta, in the catacteristic seamless design and quality, in incredible lambskin, and perfectly topped and finished in interior and exterior. Wonderful blue color, unique, which is not well appreciated in the photographs. Handwoven leather with double handle. Ultra light. Big size: XXL Shopper 54 ctm wide X 27 ctm high.
> *
> thanks Indiaink. Here are the details for the item.


This is an authentic Poussin Nappa Paillettes Cabat from the Cruise 2012/13 collection.


----------



## Bleong

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic Poussin Nappa Paillettes Cabat from the Cruise 2012/13 collection.


Thanks plenty Indiaink. According to the seller, there  isn’t an authenticity code in the bag which was strange to me on,y because I’ve seen the other colours from the same collection have tags.


----------



## V0N1B2

Bleong said:


> View attachment 4512393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on VC. Sellers says this model did not come with an authenticity tag ;| See how the Paillettes on the inside are showing? What do y’all think? Authentic or fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512394





Bleong said:


> *Item Name: BV Fourre-tout leather bag
> Listing number: 7968698
> Seller name or ID: Maria s.a.
> Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...rre-tout-bottega-veneta-handbag-7968698.shtml
> Comments:
> 
> Tote Bottega Veneta Fourre-tout. Bottega Limited edition to only 150 pieces. Very difficult to find. The most iconic design of Bottega Veneta, in the catacteristic seamless design and quality, in incredible lambskin, and perfectly topped and finished in interior and exterior. Wonderful blue color, unique, which is not well appreciated in the photographs. Handwoven leather with double handle. Ultra light. Big size: XXL Shopper 54 ctm wide X 27 ctm high.
> *
> thanks Indiaink. Here are the details for the item.





Bleong said:


> Thanks plenty Indiaink. According to the seller, there  isn’t an authenticity code in the bag which was strange to me on,y because I’ve seen the other colours from the same collection have tags.


All Nappa Paillettes Cabats have the authenticity tag in the same place as every other Cabat.
I am not a member of Vestiare - can you please upload the relevant photos?
I have only seen this model in Duchesse, Poussin, and the cream colour (Antique? or Platre?).  Not saying it didn't come in Krim- its possible - just haven't seen it documented anywhere.
Need to see that tag, a closeup of the LE plate AND underside of the zipper from the pouch 
From what I see, it looks like a knotted pull and shiny silver zipper?


----------



## indiaink

Bleong said:


> Thanks plenty Indiaink. According to the seller, there  isn’t an authenticity code in the bag which was strange to me on,y because I’ve seen the other colours from the same collection have tags.


There is the likelihood, even though Vestiaire has authenticated the bag and would return your money should a purchase be made, that this may not, after all, be authentic. @V0N1B2 offers valid reasons why it may not be, including but not limited to: Silver hardware, lack of authenticity tag, the messiness of the inside weave, and the possibility that this model was not released in blue at that time. All those things add up to something to be wary of, even though Vestiaire may consider it authentic.


----------



## Bleong

indiaink said:


> There is the likelihood, even though Vestiaire has authenticated the bag and would return your money should a purchase be made, that this may not, after all, be authentic. @V0N1B2 offers valid reasons why it may not be, including but not limited to: Silver hardware, lack of authenticity tag, the messiness of the inside weave, and the possibility that this model was not released in blue at that time. All those things add up to something to be wary of, even though Vestiaire may consider it authentic.


Thank you both so much for taking time to weigh in. My gut said something was off and everything you point out aligns with what I had in mind so I’m going to give this a miss.


----------



## hollow1

Hi, my name is Tina.
I just received a few bags from a family member who passed away but I think they are fake but I'm not sure.
I can provide pictures if you need them but the small metal plaque inside the bag says BOTTEGA made in florence.
I've never seen one that says made in Florence. It is pretty old but it's probably fake right?


----------



## indiaink

hollow1 said:


> Hi, my name is Tina.
> I just received a few bags from a family member who passed away but I think they are fake but I'm not sure.
> I can provide pictures if you need them but the small metal plaque inside the bag says BOTTEGA made in florence.
> I've never seen one that says made in Florence. It is pretty old but it's probably fake right?


Hi, Tina, We can't do a thing for you unless you provide photos as listed in the first post in this thread.  Thank you


----------



## hollow1

indiaink said:


> Hi, Tina, We can't do a thing for you unless you provide photos as listed in the first post in this thread.  Thank you


Here are some pics of the bag. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## indiaink

hollow1 said:


> View attachment 4515176
> View attachment 4515177
> View attachment 4515178
> View attachment 4515179
> View attachment 4515180
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag. Thanks for checking it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4515176
> View attachment 4515177
> View attachment 4515178
> View attachment 4515179
> View attachment 4515180


That is not a Bottega Veneta bag, sorry.


----------



## hollow1

indiaink said:


> That is not a Bottega Veneta bag, sorry.


I thought so but I needed a second opinion. Thanks very much.


----------



## muchstuff

hollow1 said:


> I thought so but I needed a second opinion. Thanks very much.


If I can interject, I'd add that it doesn't mean it's a fake bag. It's just not a Bottega Veneta.


----------



## hollow1

muchstuff said:


> If I can interject, I'd add that it doesn't mean it's a fake bag. It's just not a Bottega Veneta.


I'm not sure what you mean. The label says Bottega. Is there another Bottega other than Veneta that I don't know about/


----------



## indiaink

hollow1 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. The label says Bottega. Is there another Bottega other than Veneta that I don't know about/





muchstuff said:


> If I can interject, I'd add that it doesn't mean it's a fake bag. It's just not a Bottega Veneta.


Of course, @muchstuff  -
OP, there are many “Bottega” brands - one that comes to mind is “Bottega Giotti”, for instance.  This forum deals with the brand “Bottega Veneta”, and the bag you’ve asked about is NOT a Bottega Veneta bag.


----------



## muchstuff

hollow1 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. The label says Bottega. Is there another Bottega other than Veneta that I don't know about/


There are other Bottega brands. I purchased a Bottega Giotti a year or so ago, nice enough bag but nowhere near the quality of Bottega Veneta. I don't know if you bag is someone trying to fake a Bottega Veneta or if there's an actual Bottega brand. "Bottega" basically means a studio or workshop.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Of course, @muchstuff  -
> OP, there are many “Bottega” brands - one that comes to mind is “Bottega Giotti”, for instance.  This forum deals with the brand “Bottega Veneta”, and the bag you’ve asked about is NOT Bottega Veneta bag.


Cross posted!


----------



## hollow1

muchstuff said:


> Cross posted!


My apologies, I don't have much knowledge of the Bottega brands. It must be of a low quality or lesser brand.
Thank you for the info. To Goodwill it will go.


----------



## muchstuff

hollow1 said:


> My apologies, I don't have much knowledge of the Bottega brands. It must be of a low quality or lesser brand.
> Thank you for the info. To Goodwill it will go.


A year ago I didn’t know either. This is a great place to learn!


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV wallet 
Listing number: 80493322
Seller name or ID: 1234567890abcdefg
Working Link:https://hk.carousell.com/p/bv-wallet-80493322/?t-referrer=/likes/*


----------



## V0N1B2

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV wallet
> Listing number: 80493322
> Seller name or ID: 1234567890abcdefg
> Working Link:https://hk.carousell.com/p/bv-wallet-80493322/?t-referrer=/likes/*


The photos provided of the wallet looks authentic, IMO


----------



## fionlym

V0N1B2 said:


> The photos provided of the wallet looks authentic, IMO


Thank you very much for help. VON1B2


----------



## Power123

*Hi, *
Please authenticate this bag
*
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Bag Cobalt Blue
Listing number: 223623613123
Seller name or ID:  l0v3fashi0n
Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/223623613123?ViewItem=&item=223623613123
Comments: Said it was purchased 4 years ago, have 100% positive feedback, but cant see this seller has sold designer bags before. *
*
Thanks*


----------



## indiaink

Power123 said:


> *Hi, *
> Please authenticate this bag
> *
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Stretch Knot Bag Cobalt Blue
> Listing number: 223623613123
> Seller name or ID:  l0v3fashi0n
> Working Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/223623613123?ViewItem=&item=223623613123
> Comments: Said it was purchased 4 years ago, have 100% positive feedback, but cant see this seller has sold designer bags before.
> 
> Thanks*


This looks good, but i would like to see photos of the "Bottega Veneta" engraving on each end of the Knot clasp; please ask seller for photos.


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi Bottega Veneta Authenticators: I bought this hobo on the real real last week. It arrived this weekend. I was hoping to get help authenticating it and possibly identifying the model name/size/year if possible. Thanks for all your help. I love it and think I’ve been bit by the BV bug so I’m hoping it’s authentic. 

*Item Name: 
Intrecciato Veneta Hobo

Seller name or ID: The Real Real 
https://www.therealreal.com/product.../bottega-veneta-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-5qhph

Working Link to pictures: 


Comments: I’m new to BV. I had one of the hobos in the past that look like baseballs with the stitching. I’m sorry I don’t remember the name. I guess I don’t remember that having a nylon type of lining in the pocket like this does. *


----------



## V0N1B2

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi Bottega Veneta Authenticators: I bought this hobo on the real real last week. It arrived this weekend. I was hoping to get help authenticating it and possibly identifying the model name/size/year if possible. Thanks for all your help. I love it and think I’ve been bit by the BV bug so I’m hoping it’s authentic.
> 
> *Item Name:
> Intrecciato Veneta Hobo
> 
> Seller name or ID: The Real Real
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../bottega-veneta-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-5qhph
> 
> Working Link to pictures:
> 
> 
> Comments: I’m new to BV. I had one of the hobos in the past that look like baseballs with the stitching. I’m sorry I don’t remember the name. I guess I don’t remember that having a nylon type of lining in the pocket like this does. *



There are several ladies here with more knowledge than me about these older on-the-cusp-of-vintage bags, but I wanted to reply so you didn’t think your request was being ignored. 
A few things threw me off but I *think* this is authentic. The interior tag is correct for a Large Nero Veneta. This bag is older, like 2001-2002ish, IMO. My knowledge of older, almost vintage items isn’t super strong but I believe BV used Lampo zippers for a short time, and you will also find some bags from that era with the satin lining. The heatstamp I believe, is in the font used right before (or just when)  Tomas Maier came to BV and changed everything. 
If I were you, I would have it looked at by a professional service. Maybe authenticate4u or similar.


----------



## fashionista1984

V0N1B2 said:


> There are several ladies here with more knowledge than me about these older on-the-cusp-of-vintage bags, but I wanted to reply so you didn’t think your request was being ignored.
> A few things threw me off but I *think* this is authentic. The interior tag is correct for a Large Nero Veneta. This bag is older, like 2001-2002ish, IMO. My knowledge of older, almost vintage items isn’t super strong but I believe BV used Lampo zippers for a short time, and you will also find some bags from that era with the satin lining. The heatstamp I believe, is in the font used right before (or just when)  Tomas Maier came to BV and changed everything.
> If I were you, I would have it looked at by a professional service. Maybe authenticate4u or similar.



Thank you I will submit it to them


----------



## missmiu

Hi authenticators! I bought this large veneta in the color atlantic from c21store and would like to get it authenticated just in case. Thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

missmiu said:


> Hi authenticators! I bought this large veneta in the color atlantic from c21store and would like to get it authenticated just in case. Thank you in advance!


The Atlantic Large Veneta pictured is authentic, IMO


----------



## missmiu

V0N1B2 said:


> The Atlantic Large Veneta pictured is authentic, IMO



Thank you V0N1B2! Much appreciated!


----------



## Kathykkw

indiaink said:


> I do not see any warning signs, but I would like to see a photo of the heat-stamped logo, which would be at the zippered pocket. Thank you.



I somehow missed this notification! Is this the embossed logo you were referring to?

Thanks again for taking the time to authenticate!


----------



## indiaink

Kathykkw said:


> I somehow missed this notification! Is this the embossed logo you were referring to?
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to authenticate!


Perfect! This is authentic, and thanks for providing that last photo!


----------



## Kathykkw

indiaink said:


> Perfect! This is authentic, and thanks for providing that last photo!



Thank you!!! You really put my mind at rest! Thank you for your time!


----------



## ADbaglover

V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic, IMO
> Many Bottega Veneta bags did not have an official name. This was probably called something like Nero Chain Bowler or Satchel, or something like that and I think it’s from somewhere around 2006-2007. Maybe Fall/Winter 2006.


Thanks so much for the quick reply!! This is my first BV and I’m loving it !


----------



## dolali

Hi ladies! Can you authenticate this Nodini Flap for me? The bag is in my possession so let me know if additional pics are needed. Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hi ladies! Can you authenticate this Nodini Flap for me? The bag is in my possession so let me know if additional pics are needed. Thank you so much!


Ideally, for all bags with the newer style authenticity tags, I’d like to see the underside of the zipper, but from what I see, it looks authentic IMO. 
It looks like New Steel?


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, for all bags with the newer style authenticity tags, I’d like to see the underside of the zipper, but from what I see, it looks authentic IMO.
> It looks like New Steel?



Hi VON! Thank you so, so much! There is no zipper in this little one. It does not have an inside pocket and it closes with the magnetic thingy. 
Unfortunately I have not seen New Steel in person so I am not sure of the color. Mine is sort of dark grey, but I also see some brown undertones. I will look through threads to see if it matches the pics for NS. 
Thank you again


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hi VON! Thank you so, so much! There is no zipper in this little one. It does not have an inside pocket and it closes with the magnetic thingy.
> Unfortunately I have not seen New Steel in person so I am not sure of the color. Mine is sort of dark grey, but I also see some brown undertones. I will look through threads to see if it matches the pics for NS.
> Thank you again


Oh my bad  I thought this style had a little zippered compartment.
This style didn’t come in a lot of colours: Nero, New Steel, Baccara Rose, Deco Rose, a few others... but nothing else that looks like your bag (besides New Steel). It’s from Resort 2019 I believe, so whatever the colours were available that season.


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh my bad  I thought this style had a little zippered compartment.
> This style didn’t come in a lot of colours: Nero, New Steel, Baccara Rose, Deco Rose, a few others... but nothing else that looks like your bag (besides New Steel). It’s from Resort 2019 I believe, so whatever the colours were available that season.



Thank you so much! I think you are right (as always!) concerning color. I am thrilled to have a bag in New Steel! Although this one is small, it sure fits quite a bit! Thank you again VON for giving so much of your time and expertise to this forum


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Hi there! Can you please tell me if this beautiful bag is authentic? It's a great price for a new bag. Can it be real?


*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cabat Intrecciato Nappa Tote Bag Deco Rose - Retail $7300
Listing number:  173899139294
Seller name or ID:  pawnjewlry
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...139294?hash=item287d3248de:g:MHwAAOSwGjxc1ZGu
Comments:






*


----------



## mosuvijai

Hello there, I just bought a new men's wallet from online shopping website and wonder if it's real. I can still return it if it is within 7 days after purchase. Can you please help check for me if this is authentic?

*Item Name: LIGHT TOURMALINE INTRECCIATO BI-FOLD WALLET
Listing number: https://www.bottegaveneta.com/th/small-wallet_cod46305411fx.html
Seller name or ID: BrandBelieve
Working Link: https://shopee.co.th/product/1158467/2288834446?smtt=0.0.9
Comments: a local shopping online shop in Thailand












*


----------



## indiaink

mosuvijai said:


> Hello there, I just bought a new men's wallet from online shopping website and wonder if it's real. I can still return it if it is within 7 days after purchase. Can you please help check for me if this is authentic?
> 
> *Item Name: LIGHT TOURMALINE INTRECCIATO BI-FOLD WALLET
> Listing number: https://www.bottegaveneta.com/th/small-wallet_cod46305411fx.html
> Seller name or ID: BrandBelieve
> Working Link: https://shopee.co.th/product/1158467/2288834446?smtt=0.0.9
> Comments: a local shopping online shop in Thailand
> 
> View attachment 4525247
> View attachment 4525248
> View attachment 4525249
> View attachment 4525250
> View attachment 4525251
> View attachment 4525252
> View attachment 4525253
> View attachment 4525254
> View attachment 4525255
> View attachment 4525256
> View attachment 4525257
> *


Authentic.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

katgoldatx said:


> Hi there! Can you please tell me if this beautiful bag is authentic? It's a great price for a new bag. Can it be real?
> 
> Offering up an apology for not sending sufficient photos. I tried to delete the post, but I cannot figure out how to delete it. I don't expect any sort of response and just wanted to send an apology to the authenticators. I'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## indiaink

@katgoldatx your request was fine, nobody has responded yet, but they will.


----------



## indiaink

katgoldatx said:


> Hi there! Can you please tell me if this beautiful bag is authentic? It's a great price for a new bag. Can it be real?
> 
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cabat Intrecciato Nappa Tote Bag Deco Rose - Retail $7300
> Listing number:  173899139294
> Seller name or ID:  pawnjewlry
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...139294?hash=item287d3248de:g:MHwAAOSwGjxc1ZGu
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4524931
> View attachment 4524932
> View attachment 4524933
> View attachment 4524934
> View attachment 4524935
> *


I don't feel comfortable authenticating this item - @V0N1B2 or @muchstuff or anyone available to take a look-see?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

indiaink said:


> I don't feel comfortable authenticating this item - @V0N1B2 or @muchstuff or anyone available to take a look-see?


Wow, this is an interesting response. I actually made an offer and they accepted it, but I haven't paid yet. They won't let me use PayPal as per their policy. For any items over $1k they want a wire transfer but if necessary, would accept a cashiers check. I haven't made any moves yet. Their policy is strange to me.

About the time I posted my request here, they started taking offers so I made one. They made me a great deal for a bag that is supposed to be NWT. Perhaps it is too good to be true.

On the other hand, they are an eBay Top Rated Seller. Hmmm...


----------



## V0N1B2

katgoldatx said:


> Hi there! Can you please tell me if this beautiful bag is authentic? It's a great price for a new bag. Can it be real?
> 
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cabat Intrecciato Nappa Tote Bag Deco Rose - Retail $7300
> Listing number:  173899139294
> Seller name or ID:  pawnjewlry
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...139294?hash=item287d3248de:g:MHwAAOSwGjxc1ZGu
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4524931
> View attachment 4524932
> View attachment 4524933
> View attachment 4524934
> View attachment 4524935
> *



I’m assuming you bought this, as it’s showing as sold?
I prefer not to authenticate Cabats - there are too few markers of authenticity, IMO. Now having said that, this looks authentic to me. Everything photographed matches what should be a Deco Rose Medium Cabat from Spring 2019. If you want absolute confirmation, you could call your SA at BV and ask him/her to run the serial number.
As to why it’s so cheap... well, resale on BV has never been that great. They are really only worth what someone wants to pay for them, kwim? I mean there is (was?) a brand new Daniel Lee-era Cabat Tote on Fashionphile for about $975. ::shrug::


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m assuming you bought this, as it’s showing as sold?
> If you want absolute confirmation, you could call your SA at BV and ask him/her to run the serial number.



Great idea, but  BV won't do that. I tried calling a wonderful SA in LA and I also tried through the BV website. Both said they cannot do that.

I explained that I wasn't looking for authenticating service, but simply trying to see if the number matches the bag. The chat  person online said, "We do not have insight as in to look up the number you provided; we are unable to further advise you based on the number you provided."  The language is odd and ambiguous, but I understand the bottom line.

I think what's got me deeply troubled is that we made the deal over eBay and now he wants a wire transfer and will not accept PayPal. Everything is to be completed off eBay and off PayPal. That was not part of the terms when he accepted my offer. I get no protection at all. How is that  wise? I think I should too them eBay rules, PayPay payment or nothing at all.

Though I am wowed by his excellent eBay feedback, I do not like the red flags.


----------



## indiaink

katgoldatx said:


> Wow, this is an interesting response. I actually made an offer and they accepted it, but I haven't paid yet. They won't let me use PayPal as per their policy. For any items over $1k they want a wire transfer but if necessary, would accept a cashiers check. I haven't made any moves yet. Their policy is strange to me.
> 
> About the time I posted my request here, they started taking offers so I made one. They made me a great deal for a bag that is supposed to be NWT. Perhaps it is too good to be true.
> 
> On the other hand, they are an eBay Top Rated Seller. Hmmm...


Any eBay seller that will not take Paypal is violating eBay's policy, and I wouldn't hesitate to back away from this.


----------



## muchstuff

katgoldatx said:


> Great idea, but  BV won't do that. I tried calling a wonderful SA in LA and I also tried through the BV website. Both said they cannot do that.
> 
> I explained that I wasn't looking for authenticating service, but simply trying to see if the number matches the bag. The chat  person online said, "We do not have insight as in to look up the number you provided; we are unable to further advise you based on the number you provided."  The language is odd and ambiguous, but I understand the bottom line.
> 
> I think what's got me deeply troubled is that we made the deal over eBay and now he wants a wire transfer and will not accept PayPal. Everything is to be completed off eBay and off PayPal. That was not part of the terms when he accepted my offer. I get no protection at all. How is that  wise? I think I should too them eBay rules, PayPay payment or nothing at all.
> 
> Though I am wowed by his excellent eBay feedback, I do not like the red flags.


A wire transfer screams trouble to me.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I don't feel comfortable authenticating this item - @V0N1B2 or @muchstuff or anyone available to take a look-see?


I'll stay with Bal and leave BV authenticating to the experts!


----------



## muchstuff

katgoldatx said:


> Great idea, but  BV won't do that. I tried calling a wonderful SA in LA and I also tried through the BV website. Both said they cannot do that.
> 
> I explained that I wasn't looking for authenticating service, but simply trying to see if the number matches the bag. The chat  person online said, "We do not have insight as in to look up the number you provided; we are unable to further advise you based on the number you provided."  The language is odd and ambiguous, but I understand the bottom line.
> 
> I think what's got me deeply troubled is that we made the deal over eBay and now he wants a wire transfer and will not accept PayPal. Everything is to be completed off eBay and off PayPal. That was not part of the terms when he accepted my offer. I get no protection at all. How is that  wise? I think I should too them eBay rules, PayPay payment or nothing at all.
> 
> Though I am wowed by his excellent eBay feedback, I do not like the red flags.


I'd also report him to eBay for this. Even if he's just trying to avoid paying fees on an authentic bag he could still take PP off of eBay so you have protection. (Still against eBay rules though).


----------



## V0N1B2

katgoldatx said:


> Great idea, but  BV won't do that. I tried calling a wonderful SA in LA and I also tried through the BV website. Both said they cannot do that.
> 
> I explained that I wasn't looking for authenticating service, but simply trying to see if the number matches the bag. The chat  person online said, "We do not have insight as in to look up the number you provided; we are unable to further advise you based on the number you provided."  The language is odd and ambiguous, but I understand the bottom line.
> 
> I think what's got me deeply troubled is that we made the deal over eBay and now he wants a wire transfer and will not accept PayPal. Everything is to be completed off eBay and off PayPal. That was not part of the terms when he accepted my offer. I get no protection at all. How is that  wise? I think I should too them eBay rules, PayPay payment or nothing at all.
> 
> Though I am wowed by his excellent eBay feedback, I do not like the red flags.


1.  I can understand Bottega not wanting to confirm serial numbers - I mean obviously they want you to purchase directly from them. 
2.  I would not take the transaction off eBay, for all the reasons you mention. I know @BeenBurned would also strongly advise against that. 

I think there are probably Deco Rose Cabats still in boutiques if you’re really set on that colour.


----------



## mosuvijai

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you for your response so much. I am in a relief now


----------



## H’sKisses

katgoldatx said:


> Great idea, but  BV won't do that. I tried calling a wonderful SA in LA and I also tried through the BV website. Both said they cannot do that.
> 
> I explained that I wasn't looking for authenticating service, but simply trying to see if the number matches the bag. The chat  person online said, "We do not have insight as in to look up the number you provided; we are unable to further advise you based on the number you provided."  The language is odd and ambiguous, but I understand the bottom line.
> 
> I think what's got me deeply troubled is that we made the deal over eBay and now he wants a wire transfer and will not accept PayPal. Everything is to be completed off eBay and off PayPal. That was not part of the terms when he accepted my offer. I get no protection at all. How is that  wise? I think I should too them eBay rules, PayPay payment or nothing at all.
> 
> Though I am wowed by his excellent eBay feedback, I do not like the red flags.




I haven’t trouble with BV providing info on serial numbers, via email/phone. But that doesn’t necessarily man anything.

The fact that this seller wants to take this off eBay nd won’t accept PayPal... BIG red flag to me and I would run away.

That’s just me, though.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Well! There has been a lot of activity since I last signed on!

Though I wanted to trust someone with >2,600 positive transactions (though, not even a single neutral in >2,600 seems hard to believe), I just couldn't get jiggy with the terms. After I last posted here on tPF,  I called eBay. The poor gal that helped me almost swallowed her tongue. 

I get it that they wanted to avoid eBay fees (don't approve, but understand), but it never made sense that I could not use PayPal, couldn't use a bank's AHC check, and had to wire money for a nonrefundable, pricy item. I couldn't stomach it. I was supposed to believe in/trust their reputation. No thanks!

eBay confirmed that they had some problem going on with PayPal and *couldn't* use PayPal. They managed to screw up their relationship with PayPal. It's quite possible everything would have gone smoothly, but there is no way I am taking that chance.

eBay contacted the seller on my behalf. She said I probably wouldn't hear from them again. Typically, they respond within minutes, but it's been hours of radio silence. My eBay rep was right on the mark.

So there you have it. My *second* BV near miss.

The search continues!

Thanks, friends!


----------



## southernbelle43

You were very wise to back away from this.  Too many read flags and there wlll always be more bags out there.


----------



## jblacktg19

Hello! Any thoughts on this BV Intrecciato Duffel

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Men-s-MEDIUM-DUFFEL-BAG-IN-NERO-INTRECCIATO-VN-Black/264442005772?hash=item3d91f8c90c:g:J0wAAOSwT25dYmZJ
Everything looks legit but that is just my laymen eye. 

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

jblacktg19 said:


> Hello! Any thoughts on this BV Intrecciato Duffel
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Men-s-MEDIUM-DUFFEL-BAG-IN-NERO-INTRECCIATO-VN-Black/264442005772?hash=item3d91f8c90c:g:J0wAAOSwT25dYmZJ
> Everything looks legit but that is just my laymen eye.
> 
> Thank you!


The Nero Duffel looks authentic, IMO. The identifying details like the style# and colour code are not visible to match against the bag though.


----------



## Brightcastle

Hi I am considering purchasing this bag from a seller on the Vestiaire Collective and would love your opinion on whether it is authentic please. Tia!

Working link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-7702684.shtml


----------



## indiaink

Brightcastle said:


> Hi I am considering purchasing this bag from a seller on the Vestiaire Collective and would love your opinion on whether it is authentic please. Tia!
> 
> Working link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-7702684.shtml


This is an authentic Bottega Veneta 'outlet' Brera bag.  If you'd like more information once you purchase the bag, you can visit a Bottega Veneta store with the bag and they'll check that one-line code on the white label shown in the third photo to give you exact color and year made information.


----------



## Brightcastle

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic "Brio" bag.  If you'd like more information once you purchase the bag, you can visit a Bottega Veneta store with the bag and they'll check that one-line code on the white label shown in the third photo to give you exact color and year made information.



Thanks a mil for the quick reply


----------



## indiaink

Brightcastle said:


> Thanks a mil for the quick reply


You're welcome, and make sure to check my edited response - This is the 'Brera', not the "Brio", and is an outlet item. Still very authentic and a nice bag!


----------



## Bleujeansj

Hi there, I’ve never bought a BV & not sure what to look out for,
This wallet looks ok but there isn’t any photo of “certificato originality “ label. Please help take a look at it. TIA

Item : BOTTEGA VENETA Bifold Wallet Leather  Italy
Listing : 264449194774
Seller : miles4autismproceedsequalsfreetherapy
URL : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264449194774


----------



## V0N1B2

Bleujeansj said:


> Hi there, I’ve never bought a BV & not sure what to look out for,
> This wallet looks ok but there isn’t any photo of “certificato originality “ label. Please help take a look at it. TIA
> 
> Item : BOTTEGA VENETA Bifold Wallet Leather  Italy
> Listing : 264449194774
> Seller : miles4autismproceedsequalsfreetherapy
> URL : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264449194774


There should be an authenticity tag sewn into the wallet somewhere.
_*I wouldn't purchase any BV without seeing that important piece _
I'm not familiar with the French Flap wallets, so maybe someone else can advise where to find the tag (in the billfold part or in one of the credit card slots.


----------



## Bleujeansj

Thanks V0N1B2, seller replied there isn’t any label in there, will give it a pass. Thanks.


----------



## Bleujeansj

Am looking at this vintage BV. Can any of the lovely ladies here please take a look at it. TIA. Vintage ones doesn’t come with the fabric authenticity label in there, does it?


Item name : Bottega Veneta Brown Leather  Medium size shoulder bag/clutch Intrecciato weave,
Number : 233329665018
Seller : msswimmer
URL : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/233329665018


----------



## kitti3kat

Can someone tell me if this is authentic. TIA

*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA CABAT TOTE Woven Rope Tote Bag
Listing number: 123902992431
Seller name or ID: uh-60lima
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...992431?hash=item1cd931a02f:g:2rgAAOSwbsddd7HZ*

Additionally these were pictures sent my the seller


----------



## indiaink

kitti3kat said:


> Can someone tell me if this is authentic. TIA
> 
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA NERO INTRECCIATO NAPPA CABAT TOTE Woven Rope Tote Bag
> Listing number: 123902992431
> Seller name or ID: uh-60lima
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...992431?hash=item1cd931a02f:g:2rgAAOSwbsddd7HZ*
> 
> Additionally these were pictures sent my the seller


This is not authentic; the size seller provides does not match this 'medium' tag, nor does the color code.


----------



## kitti3kat

indiaink said:


> This is not authentic; the size seller provides does not match this 'medium' tag, nor does the color code.


Thanks... thats what I thought too, but wanted someone to reconfirm.


----------



## Coachcrazywoman

Hello, Could someone please tell me what year this bag came out and if it had a model name? Thank you very much


----------



## Coachcrazywoman

Coachcrazywoman said:


> Hello, Could someone please tell me what year this bag came out and if it had a model name? Thank you very much


Sorry, I just realized that I should have posted in the ID forum!


----------



## love will thaw

Can someone please identify this bag (got it from a pawn shop). It smells very much like old cigarettes so I have to do something about that.

It's supposed to be the medium size. Comes with a mirror.

It doesn’t has as a buttery feel as another bottega I have in the same model and the weight is somewhat lighter. As a reference I put photos with a pink/mauve bag and you can see difference between slouchiness. The bag feels drier also. If authentic can I do something to make it a bit softer?

❤️


----------



## Cindyandherbags

Item name: BV satin knot clutch 
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-satin-clutch-5wnfi

Could someone tell me if this is authentic? The real real says it is, but the printing of the logo inside is not clear. Also it’s really dented, like someone squeezed it too hard. Not sure how it got that way because it’s a hard case.


----------



## Cindyandherbags

Cindyandherbags said:


> Item name: BV satin knot clutch
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-satin-clutch-5wnfi
> 
> Could someone tell me if this is authentic? The real real says it is, but the printing of the logo inside is not clear. Also it’s really dented, like someone squeezed it too hard. Not sure how it got that way because it’s a hard case.


----------



## V0N1B2

love will thaw said:


> Can someone please identify this bag (got it from a pawn shop). It smells very much like old cigarettes so I have to do something about that.
> 
> It's supposed to be the medium size. Comes with a mirror.
> 
> It doesn’t has as a buttery feel as another bottega I have in the same model and the weight is somewhat lighter. As a reference I put photos with a pink/mauve bag and you can see difference between slouchiness. The bag feels drier also. If authentic can I do something to make it a bit softer?
> 
> ❤️


I have no reason to doubt the authenticity of this Ebano? Espresso? Veneta from 2012-2013.
As to why it's not as soft.... what year is your other bag? How many times has it been used? How many times has the bag pictured been used? Was it stored away and used a handful of times? 
Unfortunately, this is one of the risks buying from the pre-loved market. You never really know what you're getting.
Enjoy your new Veneta


----------



## V0N1B2

Cindyandherbags said:


> Item name: BV satin knot clutch
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-satin-clutch-5wnfi
> 
> Could someone tell me if this is authentic? The real real says it is, but the printing of the logo inside is not clear. Also it’s really dented, like someone squeezed it too hard. Not sure how it got that way because it’s a hard case.



I prefer not to authenticate Knots, they are far too easy to replicate and besides the Cabat, the most faked Bottega Veneta style.  As there are only two markers of authenticity on a Knot as opposed to 5 or more markers of other styles, I don't feel comfortable making a call on on this one. 
Perhaps one of the other ladies with a deep knowledge of Knots can help here.
Sorry


----------



## blueiris

V0N1B2 said:


> I prefer not to authenticate Knots, they are far too easy to replicate and besides the Cabat, the most faked Bottega Veneta style.  As there are only two markers of authenticity on a Knot as opposed to 5 or more markers of other styles, I don't feel comfortable making a call on on this one.
> Perhaps one of the other ladies with a deep knowledge of Knots can help here.
> Sorry



I don’t know if I’d call my knowledge “deep,” but I’ve both owned and handled more than a few Knots over the years.   Without seeing it in person, it’s hard to make a proclamation on its authenticity, but I’d return it if I could—whether real or fake—because of the obvious defect.  For what it’s worth, I cannot imagine a genuine Knot being susceptible to this kind of deformity.  Even it were possible, there are a few other details that would give me serious pause about the authenticity of this one.


----------



## jbags07

Hello!  I would appreciate it very much if someone could authenticate this bag for me!  Thank u


Seller: Fashionphile

Item number: 389353

Link
https://www.fashionphile.com/botteg...n-floral-lace-tassel-knot-clutch-brown-389353


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Hello!  I would appreciate it very much if someone could authenticate this bag for me!  Thank u
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Item number: 389353
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/botteg...n-floral-lace-tassel-knot-clutch-brown-389353


Knots are really not my area of expretise, but I am confident that this is authentic.
I don't know what year it's from -  but I think it's somewhere around 2003-2004?
I know that this particular Knot was included in the Knot Retrospective and it does have an actual name.
@jburgh and @Love Of My Life have much more extensive knowledge on Knots, maybe they can assist.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Knots are really not my area of expretise, but I am confident that this is authentic.
> I don't know what year it's from -  but I think it's somewhere around 2003-2004?
> I know that this particular Knot was included in the Knot Retrospective and it does have an actual name.
> @jburgh and @Love Of My Life have much more extensive knowledge on Knots, maybe they can assist.


Great, thank you!  I have not ever purchased a BV bag so i am very new to the brand, but it would seem difficult to replicate the laser cut leather, not a good pick for counterfeiting i would think....thank u so much for your help


----------



## love will thaw

V0N1B2 said:


> I have no reason to doubt the authenticity of this Ebano? Espresso? Veneta from 2012-2013.
> As to why it's not as soft.... what year is your other bag? How many times has it been used? How many times has the bag pictured been used? Was it stored away and used a handful of times?
> Unfortunately, this is one of the risks buying from the pre-loved market. You never really know what you're getting.
> Enjoy your new Veneta



Thank you so much! I'm thinking about rehoming it though  I don't need two. Would you be able to help me identify what colour my other Bottega is? It looks like brownish mauve kind of colour..


----------



## Sve01

Hello! I'm considering purchasing this bag and would like to know your opinion whether it is authentic or not. Please! 

Item name: Bottega Veneta leather sequin ebano pailette large

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...082803?hash=item1cd9ad1333:g:EZAAAOSw131c8YYj
Thanks!


----------



## BBBagHag

Could you please authenticate my new Lauren’s? Thanks a million!

#1:


----------



## BBBagHag

And #2:

Thank you


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> And #2:
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4549659
> View attachment 4549660
> View attachment 4549661
> View attachment 4549662
> View attachment 4549663
> View attachment 4549664
> View attachment 4549665
> View attachment 4549666
> View attachment 4549668
> View attachment 4549669
> View attachment 4549670


Authentic, and aren't you lucky to have two! Congratulations!


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you! I am lucky!


indiaink said:


> Authentic, and aren't you lucky to have two! Congratulations!


----------



## V0N1B2

love will thaw said:


> Thank you so much! I'm thinking about rehoming it though  I don't need two. Would you be able to help me identify what colour my other Bottega is? It looks like brownish mauve kind of colour..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4548223
> View attachment 4548224
> View attachment 4548225


Please post all relevant pics in the ID this BV thread. 
Authenticity tag, heatstamp, underside of zippers etc...


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Hello! I'm considering purchasing this bag and would like to know your opinion whether it is authentic or not. Please!
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta leather sequin ebano pailette large
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...082803?hash=item1cd9ad1333:g:EZAAAOSw131c8YYj
> Thanks!


I'm sorry I didn't get to this listing before it ended.
Ideally, I'd like to see all relevant photos (heatstamp, zippers, interior shots etc) before making a decision, but from the ones posted I would say this is an authentic Ebano Paillettes Hobo from Fall 2019 
If you're interested, here is PurseBlog's write up: https://www.purseblog.com/hobos/bottega-veneta-ebano-paillette-hobo/


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't get to this listing before it ended.
> Ideally, I'd like to see all relevant photos (heatstamp, zippers, interior shots etc) before making a decision, but from the ones posted I would say this is an authentic Ebano Paillettes Hobo from Fall 2019
> If you're interested, here is PurseBlog's write up: https://www.purseblog.com/hobos/bottega-veneta-ebano-paillette-hobo/


Thank you so much!!! The bag hasn't been sold, so I have another chance!


----------



## Sve01

Hello! Could somebody please authenticate this Python Brick? I've bought it, but now I am not sure if it is authentic. Because of the zippers, they look different... Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Hello! Could somebody please authenticate this Python Brick? I've bought it, but now I am not sure if it is authentic. Because of the zippers, they look different... Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4550098
> View attachment 4550099
> View attachment 4550100
> View attachment 4550101
> View attachment 4550103
> View attachment 4550104
> View attachment 4550105
> View attachment 4550106
> View attachment 4550109
> View attachment 4550110
> View attachment 4550111
> View attachment 4550097


The Chene Pitone (Python) Brick bag from either Resort 2010-2011 or Spring/Summer 2011 is authentic, IMO 
I'm not 100% positive, but I believe this Brick Bag was only ever offered in Chene (I could be wrong about that)
*the zipper is fine.


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> The Chene Pitone (Python) Brick bag from either Resort 2010-2011 or Spring/Summer 2011 is authentic, IMO
> I'm not 100% positive, but I believe this Brick Bag was only ever offered in Chene (I could be wrong about that)
> *the zipper is fine.


Thanks a million! I was really afraid it could be a fake...Now I'm so happy! It's a fantastic bag and one of my favourites.


----------



## jbags07

Hello!  I would be very grateful if you could kindly authenticate this BV bag for me   I’ve put it on layaway and wanted to check here before final payment. Thank u so much!


Seller
Fashionphile

Item number
B01120161M

Link
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-vitello-mosaico-laque-tote-369612


----------



## Jcherishz

Hello can someone help me authenticate my first BV? 
It's an ottone sloane that i purchased preloved. Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Hello!  I would be very grateful if you could kindly authenticate this BV bag for me   I’ve put it on layaway and wanted to check here before final payment. Thank u so much!
> Seller
> Fashionphile
> Item number
> B01120161M
> Link
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-vitello-mosaico-laque-tote-369612


The Appia Mosaico Tote from Resort/Cruise 2012-2013 is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Jcherishz said:


> Hello can someone help me authenticate my first BV?
> It's an ottone sloane that i purchased preloved. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4550405
> View attachment 4550406
> View attachment 4550407
> View attachment 4550408
> View attachment 4550409
> View attachment 4550410
> View attachment 4550411


The Ottone Sloane from 2007/2008 is authentic, IMO


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> The Appia Mosaico Tote from Resort/Cruise 2012-2013 is authentic, IMO


Thank you very much


----------



## Sve01

Hello! Could you tell me please if this Cabat is authentic or not?
Item name: Bottega Veneta Brown Tote Bag Large
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...117731?hash=item23c69e49e3:g:51sAAOSw7Yddijns
Thanks a lot!


----------



## indiaink

Sve01 said:


> Hello! Could you tell me please if this Cabat is authentic or not?
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Brown Tote Bag Large
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...117731?hash=item23c69e49e3:g:51sAAOSw7Yddijns
> Thanks a lot!


This is an authentic Ebano brown medium Cabat.


----------



## Sve01

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic Ebano brown medium Cabat.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jbags07

Hello   I would appreciate it so much if you could kindly authenticate this Knot!  Thank you so much. 

*BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK LEATHER AND SNAKESKIN MOSAIC KNOT CLUTCH*

*Item. BV.Q0501.15*

*Anns Fabulous Finds*

*Link*
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...lack-leather-and-snakeskin-mosaic-knot-clutch


----------



## Sve01

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic Ebano brown medium Cabat.


I am sorry for the question...But are you really sure? I am a little bit confused about the price. It seems too good to be true!


----------



## indiaink

Sve01 said:


> I am sorry for the question...But are you really sure? I am a little bit confused about the price. It seems too good to be true!


For the most part, BV has very little resale value.


----------



## Sve01

indiaink said:


> For the most part, BV has very little resale value.


Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV wallet
Listing number: 1085711477
Seller name or ID: smilesun1230
Working Link:https://hk.carousell.com/p/bv-bottega-veneta-wallet-254404782?t-id=5384120_1569919480446*


----------



## V0N1B2

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV wallet
> Listing number: 1085711477
> Seller name or ID: smilesun1230
> Working Link:https://hk.carousell.com/p/bv-bottega-veneta-wallet-254404782?t-id=5384120_1569919480446*


The wallet looks authentic, IMO.


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? As the above was sold out.  Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV wallet
Listing number: /
Seller name or ID: anya.h
Working Link:https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bott...t-id=5384120_1570025936199&t-referrer=/likes/*


----------



## indiaink

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? As the above was sold out.  Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV wallet
> Listing number: /
> Seller name or ID: anya.h
> Working Link:https://mobile.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-bi-fold-wallet-dark-grey-228001225?t-id=5384120_1570025936199&t-referrer=/likes/*


Looks a bit worn for only having "been used once", but otherwise this looks authentic.


----------



## fionlym

indiaink said:


> Looks a bit worn for only having "been used once", but otherwise this looks authentic.


Thank you Indiaink again


----------



## Meandmy

*Item Name: Intrecciato Veneta Hobo Bag
Seller name or ID: The RealReal
Working Link to pictures:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...intrecciato-veneta-hobo-bag-63ptk?position=13*

*Comments:  The link will show the bag as sold as I did buy it and have it in my possession now.  I'm questioning it because they said it was in the colour cinnamon which it clearly isn't since the code for cinnamon is different (from what I can tell from tpf anyway).  Plus the tag doesn't have the two lines of numbers like most of the others I have seen online here.  So I have no idea when this bag is from or what it's actual colour is or if it's authentic.  I really appreciate your help with this.  Still new to the world of BV.  I've attached lots of photos I've taken since the realreal's photos weren't very detailed.
	

		
			
		

		
	












*


----------



## V0N1B2

Meandmy said:


> *Item Name: Intrecciato Veneta Hobo Bag
> Seller name or ID: The RealReal
> Working Link to pictures:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...intrecciato-veneta-hobo-bag-63ptk?position=13*
> 
> *Comments:  The link will show the bag as sold as I did buy it and have it in my possession now.  I'm questioning it because they said it was in the colour cinnamon which it clearly isn't since the code for cinnamon is different (from what I can tell from tpf anyway).  Plus the tag doesn't have the two lines of numbers like most of the others I have seen online here.  So I have no idea when this bag is from or what it's actual colour is or if it's authentic.  I really appreciate your help with this.  Still new to the world of BV.  I've attached lots of photos I've taken since the realreal's photos weren't very detailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4555786
> View attachment 4555796
> View attachment 4555795
> View attachment 4555794
> View attachment 4555793
> View attachment 4555792
> View attachment 4555791
> View attachment 4555790
> View attachment 4555789
> View attachment 4555788
> View attachment 4555784
> *


The link doesn’t work for me. Can you post a picture of the heatstamp please?


----------



## Meandmy

Here are some more photos.  If you need anything else I'm happy to provide it.


----------



## Meandmy

V0N1B2 said:


> The link doesn’t work for me. Can you post a picture of the heatstamp please?


Oh my goodness you are quick   Not sure why the link doesn't work.  I've submitted more photos.  I can try the link again if you need me too.


----------



## Meandmy

I tried again and can't get the link to work


----------



## V0N1B2

Meandmy said:


> Here are some more photos.  If you need anything else I'm happy to provide it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4555805
> View attachment 4555806
> View attachment 4555807
> View attachment 4555808
> View attachment 4555810
> View attachment 4555811
> View attachment 4555812





Meandmy said:


> Oh my goodness you are quick   Not sure why the link doesn't work.  I've submitted more photos.  I can try the link again if you need me too.


Thanks for the additional pics. 
The Large Veneta in Chene from Early Fall 2012 is authentic, IMO


----------



## Meandmy

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the additional pics.
> The Large Veneta in Chene from Early Fall 2012 is authentic, IMO


Wow thank you for such a quick reply.  I really appreciate your help ❤  I'm glad to hear it's authentic, even though it's not the colour I thought I was getting.  Which I'm disappointed about, but silver lining is that it's a good bag.  Cheers!


----------



## V0N1B2

Meandmy said:


> Wow thank you for such a quick reply.  I really appreciate your help ❤  I'm glad to hear it's authentic, even though it's not the colour I thought I was getting.  Which I'm disappointed about, but silver lining is that it's a good bag.  Cheers!


Chene is a lovely neutral. Enjoy!


----------



## Meandmy

V0N1B2 said:


> Chene is a lovely neutral. Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## Meandmy

V0N1B2 said:


> Chene is a lovely neutral. Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## fionlym

Sorry, wrong message


----------



## lilyc10

Hi, please could you help me authenticate this bag I bought on Vestiaire? It came with all its original packaging (minus the authenticity card) but doesn't have a authenticity tag and I can't find this style anywhere online. Thanks very much!


----------



## V0N1B2

lilyc10 said:


> Hi, please could you help me authenticate this bag I bought on Vestiaire? It came with all its original packaging (minus the authenticity card) but doesn't have a authenticity tag and I can't find this style anywhere online. Thanks very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558121
> View attachment 4558122
> View attachment 4558123
> View attachment 4558124
> View attachment 4558126
> View attachment 4558127


I'm not familiar enough with Daniel Lee's new designs, so not really comfortable authenticating his stuff. Hopefully someone else will be able to help. 
I don't know that this small pouch would have been faked yet - like the Pouch, Arco, Marie, Classic BV, Padded Cassette etc. - but of course anything is possible.
This item is called HI TECH POUCH IN INTRECCIO CABAT and should be on the website under "accessories"


----------



## lilyc10

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not familiar enough with Daniel Lee's new designs, so not really comfortable authenticating his stuff. Hopefully someone else will be able to help.
> I don't know that this small pouch would have been faked yet - like the Pouch, Arco, Marie, Classic BV, Padded Cassette etc. - but of course anything is possible.
> This item is called HI TECH POUCH IN INTRECCIO CABAT and should be on the website under "accessories"



Great thanks very much! I hadn’t looked in that section of the website when I was looking for it but pretty confident that it’s authentic now!


----------



## sasquaty

Good morning,
I'm hoping someone can help with this authentication please. I did purchase but offers a 30 day return policy so took a chance. Thank you so much.

Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Espresso Intrecciato Nappa Medium Veneta Hobo Bag
Seller: dallasdesignerhandbags
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Item number: 263205373325

Thank. you again!!


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Good morning,
> I'm hoping someone can help with this authentication please. I did purchase but offers a 30 day return policy so took a chance. Thank you so much.
> 
> Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Espresso Intrecciato Nappa Medium Veneta Hobo Bag
> Seller: dallasdesignerhandbags
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Espresso-Intrecciato-Nappa-Medium-Veneta-Hobo-Bag-/263205373325?nma=true&si=d3MJu4wHYyUvrbkBMO7qwMCKLQ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Item number: 263205373325
> 
> Thank. you again!!


The Medium Ebano Veneta from around 2004-2007 is authentic, IMO


----------



## sasquaty

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Ebano Veneta from around 2004-2007 is authentic, IMO


Great, thank you so much. Hope it is in as good a condition as it appears to be.


----------



## jbags07

Good morning! I would very much appreciate it if you could authenticate this bag for me!  Thank you 

Name 50th anniversary Rialtina bag

Seller- The RealReal

Link-  https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-50th-anniversary-rialtina-bag-94w2F1RAJnI

Item#. BOT66867


----------



## jbags07

Thats ok, someone has purchased it...


----------



## tonnek455

Hi guys! I just purchased this messenger/backpack versatile bag. It’d be great if you can try to authenticate this bag for me! I think it’s released back in 2015. Thanks for your help! 

Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...navy-leather-bottega-veneta-bag-7782902.shtml
Seller: Vestiaire Collective 
Original bag info on Bottega Veneta official website: https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/messenger-bag_cod45256087bf.html


Thank you so much guys!!!


----------



## tonnek455

tonnek455 said:


> Hi guys! I just purchased this messenger/backpack versatile bag. It’d be great if you can try to authenticate this bag for me! I think it’s released back in 2015. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...navy-leather-bottega-veneta-bag-7782902.shtml
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Original bag info on Bottega Veneta official website: https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/messenger-bag_cod45256087bf.html
> 
> 
> Thank you so much guys!!!


 And the name of this bag is *PRUSSE INTRECCIATO LIGHT CALF VACHETTE BACKPACK!*


----------



## indiaink

tonnek455 said:


> And the name of this bag is *PRUSSE INTRECCIATO LIGHT CALF VACHETTE BACKPACK!*


Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need to authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## tonnek455

indiaink said:


> Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need to authenticate. Thank you.


Oh I’m so sorry! I will do it once I receive the bag!


----------



## flowergirl585

Hi all! Wondering if folks could weigh in on this one? Thank you!

*Item Name: Intrecciato Chain Bag
Seller name or ID: The Real Real
Working Link to pictures: https://www.therealreal.com/product...gs/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-chain-bag-66ccr
Comments: authentic? Thoughts on whether it’s worth it? Thanks!*


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV wallet
Listing number: 257781125
Seller name or ID: thingsreborn
Working Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-wallet-257781125/https://hk.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-wallet-257781125/*


----------



## V0N1B2

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV wallet
> Listing number: 257781125
> Seller name or ID: thingsreborn
> Working Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-wallet-257781125/https://hk.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-wallet-257781125/*


This looks like a Limo Continental Wallet from 2007, but I can't confirm authenticity without a photo of the heat stamp.


----------



## fionlym

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks like a Limo Continental Wallet from 2007, but I can't confirm authenticity without a photo of the heat stamp.


Thank you very much for your help.  Here is the photo of the heat stamp which is provided by seller.


----------



## V0N1B2

fionlym said:


> Thank you very much for your help.  Here is the photo of the heat stamp which is provided by seller.


Thanks for the additional photo. It’s authentic, IMO


----------



## fionlym

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the additional photo. It’s authentic, IMO


Thank you very much for your help, VON1B2


----------



## Fortuna137

Hi, I saw this bag on eBay and am wondering if it is a real BV or a fake. Thank you for any help!
(All the fotos are from eBay, so I might not have all areas of the bag on them which are requested on the first page.)


----------



## V0N1B2

Fortuna137 said:


> Hi, I saw this bag on eBay and am wondering if it is a real BV or a fake. Thank you for any help!
> (All the fotos are from eBay, so I might not have all areas of the bag on them which are requested on the first page.)


I would like to see the eBay link and a pic of the authenticity tag for my own curiosity, bust based on what I see so far, I would say this bag is not authentic.


----------



## matinaknk

I know that these are quite insufficient phtos


----------



## matinaknk

And don’t meet the requirements but these are the only ones at the listing. I am thinking of buying this briefcase / satchel from an online second hand retailer and I would like to know your opinion. Thank you so much in advance and I am really sorry about the lack of proper pictures


----------



## indiaink

matinaknk said:


> And don’t meet the requirements but these are the only ones at the listing. I am thinking of buying this briefcase / satchel from an online second hand retailer and I would like to know your opinion. Thank you so much in advance and I am really sorry about the lack of proper pictures


This looks good, but please ask the seller for the photos we need to get you an authentication


----------



## xyz_zyx

*Hi, authenticors, could you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much!
Item Name: BV wallet
Seller name or ID: 24S*
*Working link: https://www.24s.com/en-us/bifold-le...6LQ7?defaultSku=A6LQ7DBLZZZZZ&color=deep-blue
Comments: the style seems to be very similar to https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/small-wallet_cod22007021vg.html  but they have different compositions. There is no authenticity tag with series numbers, but there is one tag very deep inside the wallet, only saying the bottega veneta and made in italy.  It's bit of weird to me. So plz help me, thanks! 



*


----------



## Sve01

Hello! Could you please authenticate this BV for me?
Item: Bottega Veneta Crossbody Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...Blue-Woven-Leather-Crossbody-Bag/233376373245
Thank you very much!


----------



## sasquaty

Good morning,
Hoping someone can please help me with this one. Thank you!!
Item: Auth Bottega Veneta Belly Hobo Bag Intrecciato Leather Brown
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botte...906980?hash=item52265c6264:g:AfIAAOSwnhpdr-kO
Seller: njd6405
eBay item number:
352830906980

A bit leary as is a 0 feedback seller and seems to be just a random seller id number but figure everyone has to start somewhere but definitely want to check authenticity. Thanks again


----------



## Lala T

I’m considering purchasing this bag. I only have those pictures. Could you help me find out if it’s authentic?


----------



## V0N1B2

xyz_zyx said:


> *Hi, authenticors, could you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much!
> Item Name: BV wallet
> Seller name or ID: 24S
> Working link: https://www.24s.com/en-us/bifold-le...6LQ7?defaultSku=A6LQ7DBLZZZZZ&color=deep-blue
> Comments: the style seems to be very similar to https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/small-wallet_cod22007021vg.html  but they have different compositions. There is no authenticity tag with series numbers, but there is one tag very deep inside the wallet, only saying the bottega veneta and made in italy.  It's bit of weird to me. So plz help me, thanks!
> View attachment 4572390
> View attachment 4572391
> View attachment 4572392
> *


You might not be able to see it, but there should be numbers on the other side of that tag "very deep inside the wallet".  If you could get a picture of that, we can give you a more informed opinion. I haven't seen any of Daniel Lee's SLGs so It's possible there isn't anything written on the other side (but I doubt they've made that change somehow)


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this BV for me?
> Item: Bottega Veneta Crossbody Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...Blue-Woven-Leather-Crossbody-Bag/233376373245
> Thank you very much!


This men's Intrecciato Messenger Bag in (I think) Light Calf Tourmaline is authentic, IMO.  I believe it predates the current model or was available only at outlets.


----------



## V0N1B2

sasquaty said:


> Good morning,
> Hoping someone can please help me with this one. Thank you!!
> Item: Auth Bottega Veneta Belly Hobo Bag Intrecciato Leather Brown
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botte...906980?hash=item52265c6264:g:AfIAAOSwnhpdr-kO
> Seller: njd6405
> eBay item number:
> 352830906980
> 
> A bit leary as is a 0 feedback seller and seems to be just a random seller id number but figure everyone has to start somewhere but definitely want to check authenticity. Thanks again


The Medium Belly in Truffle from Fall 2009 is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Lala T said:


> I’m considering purchasing this bag. I only have those pictures. Could you help me find out if it’s authentic?


While I highly doubt this Spring 2017 50th Anniversary Umbria Bag has been faked, it would be nice to see the relevant photos (closeup of the plate and both sides of the authenticity tag) to confirm.


----------



## Lala T

Could someone help me authenticate this BV bag? Thank you!


----------



## Lala T

V0N1B2 said:


> While I highly doubt this Spring 2017 50th Anniversary Umbria Bag has been faked, it would be nice to see the relevant photos (closeup of the plate and both sides of the authenticity tag) to confirm.



Thank you! I'll try!


----------



## xyz_zyx

I tried my best to get a partially readable pic inside ...on the tag it says P01022910H . Thanks 





V0N1B2 said:


> You might not be able to see it, but there should be numbers on the other side of that tag "very deep inside the wallet".  If you could get a picture of that, we can give you a more informed opinion. I haven't seen any of Daniel Lee's SLGs so It's possible there isn't anything written on the other side (but I doubt they've made that change somehow)


----------



## sasquaty

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Belly in Truffle from Fall 2009 is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

xyz_zyx said:


> I tried my best to get a partially readable pic inside ...on the tag it says P01022910H . Thanks


It’s not an ideal photo, but let me put it this way... if “I” wanted to buy that wallet, I would. 
PS: the first letter on that code is probably a B and not a P.


----------



## xyz_zyx

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s not an ideal photo, but let me put it this way... if “I” wanted to buy that wallet, I would.
> PS: the first letter on that code is probably a B and not a P.


hmmmm interesting. It's P instead of B. I just double-checked and I am pretty sure it's P.  I am a bit of confused now. Still thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

xyz_zyx said:


> hmmmm interesting. It's P instead of B. I just double-checked and I am pretty sure it's P.  I am a bit of confused now. Still thanks!


Ok, well maybe it is then. I've only seen Bs and Ss so far.  I guess they have added new letters to their authenticity tags recently. It doesn't change my mind on authenticity though, just FYI.


----------



## tonnek455

Hi guys! I just purchased this messenger/backpack versatile bag. It’d be great if you can try to authenticate this bag for me! I think it’s released back in 2015. Thanks for your help!  I love this bag and I think I got it for such a great price! 

Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...navy-leather-bottega-veneta-bag-7782902.shtml
https://click.linksynergy.com/deepl...avy-leather-bottega-veneta-bag-7782902.shtml?

Seller: Vestiaire Collective 

Original bag info on Bottega Veneta official website: https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/messenger-bag_cod45256087bf.html


Thank you so much guys!!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Sve01

T


V0N1B2 said:


> This men's Intrecciato Messenger Bag in (I think) Light Calf Tourmaline is authentic, IMO.  I believe it predates the current model or was available only at outlets.


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## jbags07

Hello   I would be very grateful if you could authenticate these 2 BV bags that I’ve put on layaway. Thank you so much. 


*BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Pleated Tote PAILLE*
*Seller~ Fashionphile*
*Item #: 390183*
*Link https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-pleated-tote-paille-390183*



*BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Moutarde*
*Seller~ Fashionphile*
*Item #: 423901*
*Link https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-moutarde-423901*


----------



## indiaink

Authentic.



jbags07 said:


> Hello   I would be very grateful if you could authenticate these 2 BV bags that I’ve put on layaway. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Pleated Tote PAILLE*
> *Seller~ Fashionphile*
> *Item #: 390183*
> *Link https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-pleated-tote-paille-390183*
> 
> 
> 
> *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Moutarde*
> *Seller~ Fashionphile*
> *Item #: 423901*
> *Link https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-moutarde-423901*


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you so much for your time in doing this for me


----------



## pandabear000

Ladies (and gents) I would greatly appreciate your expertise as even the SA in the flagship NY Bottega did not know if the label and trim had changed on the Veneta. The first two are the photos in question. They are of the medium Veneta from 2018 in twilight. The last two is my own older medium veneta from decades ago.


----------



## pandabear000

pandabear000 said:


> Ladies (and gents) I would greatly appreciate your expertise as even the SA in the flagship NY Bottega did not know if the label and trim had changed on the Veneta. The first two are the photos in question. They are of the medium Veneta from 2018 in twilight. The last two is my own older medium veneta from decades ago.


Does the twilight veneta look authentic? Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

pandabear000 said:


> Does the twilight veneta look authentic? Thank you!!


Be patient, you only posted a couple of hours ago, I'm sure someone will be along to help soon.


----------



## V0N1B2

pandabear000 said:


> Ladies (and gents) I would greatly appreciate your expertise as even the SA in the flagship NY Bottega did not know if the label and trim had changed on the Veneta. The first two are the photos in question. They are of the medium Veneta from 2018 in twilight. The last two is my own older medium veneta from decades ago.


The interior brand stamp for the Veneta changed about five years ago. Interior stamping, zippers, lining colour, authenticity tags, etc change periodically for different styles.  Many of the SAs I've encountered at boutiques recently have only been with the brand for a couple of years.  


pandabear000 said:


> Does the twilight veneta look authentic? Thank you!!


 We'd need to see a lot more of the bag to determine authenticity, but if the only thing giving you pause is the change to the newer style heat stamp, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## matinaknk

Hello! I received the bag at last and I am uploading proper pictures. I would very much appreciated your opining on this Bottega Veneta satchel / briefcase. Thank you in advance!


----------



## matinaknk




----------



## matinaknk




----------



## indiaink

matinaknk said:


> View attachment 4579210
> View attachment 4579209
> View attachment 4579208
> View attachment 4579207
> View attachment 4579206
> View attachment 4579205
> View attachment 4579203
> View attachment 4579202
> View attachment 4579201
> View attachment 4579199
> View attachment 4579197
> View attachment 4579195


This looks really good, a nice mens' brief bag - I'd feel even better if you can find a white authenticity tag inside the zippered pocket, it would be sewn into a seam.  Front and back photos, please.


----------



## matinaknk

indiaink said:


> This looks really good, a nice mens' brief bag - I'd feel even better if you can find a white authenticity tag inside the zippered pocket, it would be sewn into a seam.  Front and back photos, please.


Thank you so much for your help! Unfortunately, I couldn’t find an authenticity tag on any of the satchel’s pockets, it’s plain lining. Should I be worried?


----------



## indiaink

matinaknk said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Unfortunately, I couldn’t find an authenticity tag on any of the satchel’s pockets, it’s plain lining. Should I be worried?


It should be in the zippered pocket ... but let us wait for another authenticator's opinion, @V0N1B2 will be able to answer 'yay' or 'nay'.


----------



## matinaknk

I searched the front zippered pocket and both of the pockets with the leather trimming and yet couldn’t find the tag. I would really appreciate it if @V0N1B2 could share his opinion as I am really starting to get anxious about it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> It should be in the zippered pocket ... but let us wait for another authenticator's opinion, @V0N1B2 will be able to answer 'yay' or 'nay'.





matinaknk said:


> I searched the front zippered pocket and both of the pockets with the leather trimming and yet couldn’t find the tag. I would really appreciate it if @V0N1B2 could share his opinion as I am really starting to get anxious about it. Thank you in advance!


Well... the absence of an authenticity tag is definitely a red flag. 
IMO, the heatstamp is just slightly _off_ - it's too deep or... something. The zipper(s) are not what I would expect to see, nor is the lining.  I can't say all, but at least the majority of these men's briefcase style bags have a finer cotton used for the lining - this one is too coarse.  I have only ever seen the lining in a lighter taupe colour, not black.
There are enough inconsistencies with this bag that would make me think twice about it. Having said that, I haven't had a lot of in-person experience with men's bags.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## matinaknk

V0N1B2 said:


> Well... the absence of an authenticity tag is definitely a red flag.
> IMO, the heatstamp is just slightly _off_ - it's too deep or... something. The zipper(s) are not what I would expect to see, nor is the lining.  I can't say all, but at least the majority of these men's briefcase style bags have a finer cotton used for the lining - this one is too coarse.  I have only ever seen the lining in a lighter taupe colour, not black.
> There are enough inconsistencies with this bag that would make me think twice about it. Having said that, I haven't had a lot of in-person experience with men's bags.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help


You were quite helpful and I am definitely returning the bag. Thank you both for sharing your experience


----------



## Doncaster42

Dear Von, Indiaink and Martinaknk,
I read this post with great interest and growing indignation as I happen to have the exact same briefcase.
The 2018/ 2019 Burnt red light calf briefcase.
https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/business-bag_cod45248270df.html
The counterfeiters are getting so good that, frankly, I would have bought the nero myself especially if there was a good deal on it online.
I've learnt so much from this forum about my beloved BVs so here's a little giving back to the community.
@Von1B2 your intuition was indeed right:
- the authenticity tag was imprinted too deeply and the characters appear ever so 'fuzzy'
- placement of the tag is off on the inner lining
- the metal studs on the tag are too 'square', too protruding
- the non-Riri zips are off ('GK'? '6K'?), though, from the front with the 'Bottega Veneta' on it, it appears indistinguishable
- the lining colour is off (mine's taupe)
- lack of BV tyvek label that is in the inner pocket
- the detachable strap appears almost indistinguishable except for the following details
- said details on the strap include the squarish (rather than BV-rounded) metal clasp
- and, the raw look of the metal components (handwrought?) rather than the smooth curved metal components of BV's strap.

I have some misgivings with this post, especially if those with evil TM-era BV intent are lurking.
Nonethetheless, I'm going ahead 
How DL is ever going to stop the sloppy fakes and replicas that are popping up everywhere given the sheer lack of detail and amateur craftsmanship on his bags is beyond me!


----------



## indiaink

Thank you, @Doncaster42 - I thought it was off, which is why I was careful to say ‘nice men’s brief bag’ - too many things added up wrong, and it is great to have yours and @V0N1B2’s additions.  I agree on what’s going to go down with DL’s stuff - indeed, it already has.



Doncaster42 said:


> Dear Von, Indiaink and Martinaknk,
> I read this post with great interest and growing indignation as I happen to have the exact same briefcase.
> The 2018/ 2019 Burnt red light calf briefcase.
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/business-bag_cod45248270df.html
> The counterfeiters are getting so good that, frankly, I would have bought the nero myself especially if there was a good deal on it online.
> I've learnt so much from this forum about my beloved BVs so here's a little giving back to the community.
> @Von1B2 your intuition was indeed right:
> - the authenticity tag was imprinted too deeply and the characters appear ever so 'fuzzy'
> - placement of the tag is off on the inner lining
> - the metal studs on the tag are too 'square', too protruding
> - the non-Riri zips are off ('GK'? '6K'?), though, from the front with the 'Bottega Veneta' on it, it appears indistinguishable
> - the lining colour is off (mine's taupe)
> - lack of BV tyvek label that is in the inner pocket
> - the detachable strap appears almost indistinguishable except for the following details
> - said details on the strap include the squarish (rather than BV-rounded) metal clasp
> - and, the raw look of the metal components (handwrought?) rather than the smooth curved metal components of BV's strap.
> 
> I have some misgivings with this post, especially if those with evil TM-era BV intent are lurking.
> Nonethetheless, I'm going ahead
> How DL is ever going to stop the sloppy fakes and replicas that are popping up everywhere given the sheer lack of detail and amateur craftsmanship on his bags is beyond me!


----------



## Doncaster42

I concur, Indiaink. As you said, it's a nice bag with a hint of things being slightly off. Based on the intrecciato weave alone, I would have snapped it up had I seen it online  All in all, TM-era BV was excellent quality with close attention to the minutest of details be it a curved metal component on a strap or rounded corners on metal studs. Glad to know counterfeiters may have mastered the art of the intrecciato weave but are still falling short on hardware etc.


----------



## tighe_natasha

Dear all
Please can you assess for authenticity.

Thanking you in advance

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...rentrq:3878f72f16e0ac3c5e018748fff325a0|iid:1


----------



## pandabear000

V0N1B2 said:


> The interior brand stamp for the Veneta changed about five years ago. Interior stamping, zippers, lining colour, authenticity tags, etc change periodically for different styles.  Many of the SAs I've encountered at boutiques recently have only been with the brand for a couple of years.
> We'd need to see a lot more of the bag to determine authenticity, but if the only thing giving you pause is the change to the newer style heat stamp, then I wouldn't worry about it.



Thanks so much ch Von1B2
Sorry Muchstuff, I realized I forgot to post the question but I guess it was redundant


----------



## jbags07

I would be very grateful if you could kindly authenticate this bag for me! Thank you so much 

Site: ebay

Seller: reebonz 

eBay item number:
254404269505

Link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-...d7b975316e0a9e470c3893ffffa3643&ul_noapp=true


----------



## jbags07

I would very much appreciate it if you could also authenticate this bag for me. Thank you 

Site: ebay

Seller: brandearauction

eBay item number:
323970183737


Link
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...d72b23f16e0aad73c1698fefffa3d89&ul_noapp=true


----------



## indiaink

Both are authentic.

QUOTE="jbags07, post: 33425863, member: 643776"]I would be very grateful if you could kindly authenticate this bag for me! Thank you so much 

Site: ebay

Seller: reebonz

eBay item number:
254404269505

Link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Intagli-Mini-Veneta-Brown-Lambskin-Leath/254404269505?hash=item3b3bad15c1:g:i70AAOSwXwxdbxv6&ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5574635916%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5335828332%26customid%3D%26mpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FPre-Owned-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Intagli-Mini-Veneta-Brown-Lambskin-Leath%252F254404269505%253Fhash%253Ditem3b3bad15c1%253Ag%253Ai70AAOSwXwxdbxv6%26srcrot%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D2170093276481%26rvr_ts%3D3d7b975316e0a9e470c3893ffffa3643&ul_noapp=true[/QUOTE]


jbags07 said:


> I would very much appreciate it if you could also authenticate this bag for me. Thank you
> 
> Site: ebay
> 
> Seller: brandearauction
> 
> eBay item number:
> 323970183737
> 
> 
> Link
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-189227-Beige-Dark-Brown-Leather-Handbag/323970183737?hash=item4b6e20b239:g:TSIAAOSw0EhdwPyX&ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5574635916%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5335828332%26customid%3D%26mpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FAuth-BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-189227-Beige-Dark-Brown-Leather-Handbag%252F323970183737%253Fhash%253Ditem4b6e20b239%253Ag%253ATSIAAOSw0EhdwPyX%26srcrot%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D2170110469389%26rvr_ts%3D3d72b23f16e0aad73c1698fefffa3d89&ul_noapp=true


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Both are authentic.
> 
> QUOTE="jbags07, post: 33425863, member: 643776"]I would be very grateful if you could kindly authenticate this bag for me! Thank you so much
> 
> Site: ebay
> 
> Seller: reebonz
> 
> eBay item number:
> 254404269505
> 
> Link. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Intagli-Mini-Veneta-Brown-Lambskin-Leath/254404269505?hash=item3b3bad15c1:g:i70AAOSwXwxdbxv6&ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5574635916%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5335828332%26customid%3D%26mpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FPre-Owned-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Intagli-Mini-Veneta-Brown-Lambskin-Leath%252F254404269505%253Fhash%253Ditem3b3bad15c1%253Ag%253Ai70AAOSwXwxdbxv6%26srcrot%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D2170093276481%26rvr_ts%3D3d7b975316e0a9e470c3893ffffa3643&ul_noapp=true


[/QUOTE]
Awesome!  Thank you very much


----------



## V0N1B2

tighe_natasha said:


> Dear all
> Please can you assess for authenticity.
> Thanking you in advance
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authentic-EUC-Bottega-Veneta-Bronze-Mini-Montebello-bag-WOC/283637552366?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=40733&meid=ef216c9095de4096821e8391c95b79ee&pid=100675&rk=6&rkt=15&sd=264084019840&itm=283637552366&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:08c62327-ff50-11e9-8c35-74dbd18085ac|parentrq:3878f72f16e0ac3c5e018748fff325a0|iid:1


The (Dark Copper?) Mini Montebello is authentic, IMO


----------



## septembersiren

matinaknk said:


> You were quite helpful and I am definitely returning the bag. Thank you both for sharing your experience



Sorry to be late to the party
There are lot of things wrong with this bag other than the heat stamp
Good idea to return
It
IMO not authentic


----------



## Marishun

Hi! I am new here
And would be very grateful if you could kindly authenticate this bag for me! Thank you so much


----------



## V0N1B2

Marishun said:


> Hi! I am new here
> And would be very grateful if you could kindly authenticate this bag for me! Thank you so much


I’d like to see a picture of the heatstamp before confirming authenticity, but so far it looks like a Sapphire (new) Montaigne from Fall/Winter 2011


----------



## Marishun

V0N1B2 said:


> I’d like to see a picture of the heatstamp before confirming authenticity, but so far it looks like a Sapphire (new) Montaigne from Fall/Winter 2011


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Janebubbles

*Hi,
Could some experts authenticate this bag please 

Item Name: Bottega veneta Intrecciato Hand Woven Bag 2 Way..Shoulder and sling bag
Listing number: 153715407235
Seller name or ID: jacquelinpere_7
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


----------



## V0N1B2

Janebubbles said:


> *Hi,
> Could some experts authenticate this bag please
> 
> Item Name: Bottega veneta Intrecciato Hand Woven Bag 2 Way..Shoulder and sling bag
> Listing number: 153715407235
> Seller name or ID: jacquelinpere_7
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-veneta-Intrecciato-Hand-Woven-Bag-2-Way-Shoulder-and-sling-bag/153715407235?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


What an awful looking fake. Dreadful.
No, this is NOT authentic.


----------



## JENROE

Hello. Can anyone here help me authenticate a Bottega Veneta purse that was donated to our eBay auction (I work for a non-profit) by one of our Board members? I'm a little confused by the hand-written number on the certificate of authenticity. Does this make it special...or a fake? Am I misrepresenting the bag on eBay? is the opening bid too high? Too low? Any help you can provide would be wonderful. https://www.ebay.com/itm/143435151870
P.S. Relevant photos posted in reply, below. Thought this message got deleted. Sorry for the duplication.


----------



## JENROE

Here are photos of a bag that has been donated to the online auction for a non-profit organization. Is it the real thing? What does the hand-written nature of the certificate of authenticity mean? Is it part of a special series/limited edition? Thank you for any guidance you can provide.


----------



## indiaink

JENROE said:


> Here are photos of a bag that has been donated to the online auction for a non-profit organization. Is it the real thing? What does the hand-written nature of the certificate of authenticity mean? Is it part of a special series/limited edition? Thank you for any guidance you can provide.


This is authentic vintage. It looks like someone wrote in pen on the label; nothing done by Bottega Veneta.


----------



## jbags07

Hi. I would very much appreciate it if you could authenticate these 2 bags...thank you so much 

First bag..........

Seller: Fashionphile

Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Seafoam

Item #.  433944

Link
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-seafoam-433944


Second bag.........

Seller: Fashionphile

Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Flamingo 

Item # 417044

Link
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-flamingo-417044


----------



## indiaink

Both authentic. Congrats on your purchases, if you got them! 



jbags07 said:


> Hi. I would very much appreciate it if you could authenticate these 2 bags...thank you so much
> 
> First bag..........
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Seafoam
> 
> Item #.  433944
> 
> Link
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-seafoam-433944
> 
> 
> Second bag.........
> 
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Name:  BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Flamingo
> 
> Item # 417044
> 
> Link
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-flamingo-417044


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Both authentic. Congrats on your purchases, if you got them!


Thank you so much!  They are on layaway , but they will be mine soon....and no more bags until the new year    Thank you again for authenticating for me!


----------



## Sve01

Hello! I would appreciate it very much if you could authenticate this BV Wallet for me. 
Item: Bottega Veneta Wallet
Link: 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...tm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_source=whatsapp
Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Hello! I would appreciate it very much if you could authenticate this BV Wallet for me.
> Item: Bottega Veneta Wallet
> Link:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...tm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_source=whatsapp
> Thank you very much for your help!


The Bianco Nappa Continental Wallet looks authentic IMO, but ideally I’d like to see a better photo of the heatstamp to confirm.


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> The Bianco Nappa Continental Wallet looks authentic IMO, but ideally I’d like to see a better photo of the heatstamp to confirm.


Hello! Here are the pictures I have got from the seller.


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> The Bianco Nappa Continental Wallet looks authentic IMO, but ideally I’d like to see a better photo of the heatstamp to confirm.



Dear V0N1B2, thank you very much. Could you please take a look at picture 6? I’m not sure about the certification tag. It looks like plastic. Normally it’s made of fabric, isn’t?


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Hello! Here are the pictures I have got from the seller.
> View attachment 4587348
> 
> View attachment 4587351
> 
> View attachment 4587353





Sve01 said:


> Dear V0N1B2, thank you very much. Could you please take a look at picture 6? I’m not sure about the certification tag. It looks like plastic. Normally it’s made of fabric, isn’t?


It looks fine to me, like a regular authenticity tag. The heatstamp photo could be a little clearer but everything looks as I would expect for an authentic BV wallet.


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks fine to me, like a regular authenticity tag. The heatstamp photo could be a little clearer but everything looks as I would expect for an authentic BV wallet.


Thanks a million for your help!


----------



## jbags07

Hello! I would be very grateful if you could authenticate this mini Veneta. Thank you 


Name:  they did not list the name. It is a brown mini Veneta pouch 

Seller:  Reebonz

Item code :  vv-08395-nt

Link:
https://www.reebonz.com/us/bottega-veneta/bags/bottegaveneta-189227-pouch-handbag-leather-12278398


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Hello! I would be very grateful if you could authenticate this mini Veneta. Thank you
> 
> 
> Name:  they did not list the name. It is a brown mi- -ni Veneta pouch
> 
> Seller:  Reebonz
> 
> Item code :  vv-08395-nt
> 
> Link:
> https://www.reebonz.com/us/bottega-veneta/bags/bottegaveneta-189227-pouch-handbag-leather-12278398


Authentic - Ebano brown Cervo leather in the Dune treatment (you can't see it too well, but the lines of stitching are multicolored). If you do this, we will be bag triplets!

ETA DID YOU GET IT?


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Authentic - Ebano brown Cervo leather in the Dune treatment (you can't see it too well, but the lines of stitching are multicolored). If you do this, we will be bag triplets!
> 
> ETA DID YOU GET IT?


Thank you so much!  And thank you for listing the name too   Yes bag triplets   I was supposed to ban myself for a bit, but i am so enthralled with my Intagli that arrived today, i looked around...and they ran a 20% off coupon today  i was powerless to resist....bag triplets!


----------



## BBBagHag

Hi Von, India and company,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Is this Espresso or Ebano? Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Hi Von, India and company,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Is this Espresso or Ebano? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4590473
> View attachment 4590474
> View attachment 4590475
> View attachment 4590481
> View attachment 4590482
> View attachment 4590483


Authentic Campana. V0N will probably know which size and what year it came out. It is Espresso, I believe.


----------



## BBBagHag

Thank you!


indiaink said:


> Authentic Campana. V0N will probably know which size and what year it came out. It is Espresso, I believe.


----------



## empcee

hi can you help me authenticate this please... thanks in advance


----------



## V0N1B2

empcee said:


> hi can you help me authenticate this please... thanks in advance


I'm sorry, this bag is not authentic


----------



## Tinabag

indiaink said:


> Authentic Campana. V0N will probably know which size and what year it came out. It is Espresso, I believe.





indiaink said:


> Looking at the zipper pulls and the name plate, along with those pretty butterflies, this is authentic vintage. No worries about missing label - it may have been removed (caught in the zipper). -or- it's likely that there was no label, only the name plate.


Im so sorry but I’m new and am not sure how to post (only how to reply) Can someone tell me if this is an authentic Bottega Veneta wallet? the zipper pull says “prentice” - seller on eBay  insists it is real. I’m confused since it has a tag but no imprint?
gallery





gallery




gallery


----------



## Tinabag

This is the link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...cciato-Napa-Woven-Leather-Wallet/123746017129


----------



## indiaink

This wallet is not authentic, sorry! 



Tinabag said:


> This is the link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...cciato-Napa-Woven-Leather-Wallet/123746017129





Tinabag said:


> Im so sorry but I’m new and am not sure how to post (only how to reply) Can someone tell me if this is an authentic Bottega Veneta wallet? the zipper pull says “prentice” - seller on eBay  insists it is real. I’m confused since it has a tag but no imprint?
> gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallery





Tinabag said:


> This is the link https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...cciato-Napa-Woven-Leather-Wallet/123746017129


----------



## Tinabag

indiaink said:


> This wallet is not authentic, sorry!


Oh, thank you so much - it didn't have the imprint so I had a bad feeling but many thanks for confirming!


----------



## laksalala

Happy Friday! Can someone please help me authenticate this please? Thank you in advance!

Item: bottega pouch


----------



## V0N1B2

laksalala said:


> Happy Friday! Can someone please help me authenticate this please? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: bottega pouch


The Pouch pictured above is sadly one of the many many fakes out there.


----------



## laksalala

V0N1B2 said:


> The Pouch pictured above is sadly one of the many many fakes out there.


Thank you so much. I had a feeling it felt so rough not soft. Hopefully seller will refund. Thank you again


----------



## V0N1B2

laksalala said:


> Thank you so much. I had a feeling it felt so rough not soft. Hopefully seller will refund. Thank you again


With any of these new Daniel Lee designs (Pouch/Arco/Cassette etc) please please please authenticate before you buy. It saves a lot of your time, money, and effort. The resale marketplace is flooded with fakes. 
*even the brand new suede Cassette Bags are being made in the Guangzhou factories as I write this*


----------



## laksalala

Yes thank you, definitely lesson learned! Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Cookiesncream12

Hi authenticators,

Appreciate all the good work you guys are doing here and would like some help of my own. Recently got a bag (pics below) as a gift. Would like some help in authenticating this; mainly due to the fact that there seems to be some bleeding/leeching of colour in the top interior portion of the bag. It *has* been used for about a year so hopefully it's due to usage rather than because it's not authentic. Hopefully the pics below will be sufficient to help authenticate and that my slight apprehensions against the bag aren't confirmed... Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Cookiesncream12

Cookiesncream12 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Appreciate all the good work you guys are doing here and would like some help of my own. Recently got a bag (pics below) as a gift. Would like some help in authenticating this; mainly due to the fact that there seems to be some bleeding/leeching of colour in the top interior portion of the bag. It *has* been used for about a year so hopefully it's due to usage rather than because it's not authentic. Hopefully the pics below will be sufficient to help authenticate and that my slight apprehensions against the bag aren't confirmed... Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592179
> View attachment 4592180
> View attachment 4592181
> View attachment 4592182


Sorry,I just realized I might have missed out on a few pictures since there is a 12 picture limit... Anyway here are some additional pictures which should hopefully help. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## Sve01

Dear Authenticators! Could you please take a look at this Pouch? I suppose that it’s a fake, but I need your expert help. 
Item: Bottega Veneta Clutch 
Link: https://www.ebay.it/itm/Bottega-Ven...894845?hash=item420c75e67d:g:ExoAAOSwmU9dzuzQ

Thank you very much!


----------



## V0N1B2

Cookiesncream12 said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Appreciate all the good work you guys are doing here and would like some help of my own. Recently got a bag (pics below) as a gift. Would like some help in authenticating this; mainly due to the fact that there seems to be some bleeding/leeching of colour in the top interior portion of the bag. It *has* been used for about a year so hopefully it's due to usage rather than because it's not authentic. Hopefully the pics below will be sufficient to help authenticate and that my slight apprehensions against the bag aren't confirmed... Thanks a lot in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592179
> View attachment 4592180
> View attachment 4592181
> View attachment 4592182





Cookiesncream12 said:


> Sorry,I just realized I might have missed out on a few pictures since there is a 12 picture limit... Anyway here are some additional pictures which should hopefully help. Thanks again in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592286
> View attachment 4592287
> View attachment 4592288
> View attachment 4592289
> View attachment 4592290


The bag is authentic, IMO 
It's a Waxed Leather Soft Caiman Informale Bag.  I really can't tell what colour it is because it looks like black at first glance but I suspect it's actually Espresso w/Ebano Caiman trim. It's probably from 2014? 2015? Somewhere around there.  As for the "bleeding" I see it's mostly around the zippered areas?  I wonder of the bag got wet and the dye from the caiman trim bled into the lining.  I don't know, it's just a guess.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Dear Authenticators! Could you please take a look at this Pouch? I suppose that it’s a fake, but I need your expert help.
> Item: Bottega Veneta Clutch
> Link: https://www.ebay.it/itm/Bottega-Ven...894845?hash=item420c75e67d:g:ExoAAOSwmU9dzuzQ
> Thank you very much!


I would prefer to have a clearer, up close, straight on shot of the authenticity tag (numbers) before giving a definite answer, but yes, at first glance I would say this Pouch is not authentic


----------



## Cookiesncream12

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag is authentic, IMO
> It's a Waxed Leather Soft Caiman Informale Bag.  I really can't tell what colour it is because it looks like black at first glance but I suspect it's actually Espresso w/Ebano Caiman trim. It's probably from 2014? 2015? Somewhere around there.  As for the "bleeding" I see it's mostly around the zippered areas?  I wonder of the bag got wet and the dye from the caiman trim bled into the lining.  I don't know, it's just a guess.


Really appreciate the informative reply! It's actually in Espresso; my phone's camera probably didn't capture it well... 

I'm glad my suspicions of it being not authentic weren't actually confirmed as I was planning on using this as my daily work bag. It's just unfortunate on the "bleeding"... I'm planning to bring it back to bottega to see whether they have any advice on some sort of remedy to this; hopefully they do.

Many thanks again for the great work you guys are doing for this community!


----------



## popstylist

Please help authenticate this large Cesta tote for me please. Thank you very much. 

*Item Name:* Bottega Veneta Shiny Grey Handbag

*Seller name or ID:* Grailed

*Working Link to pictures:*

https://grailed.app.link/PWMoH12pG1

*Comments:* I’m just not sure the small pocket inside the large Cesta bag (for phone maybe) should be sew flat like that in the real one?

Can anyone help authenticate this BV bag for me please?

I just brought it but don’t have the handbag deliver to me yet. But I’m not sure now if it real BV or not. Please help!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

popstylist said:


> Please help authenticate this large Cesta tote for me please. Thank you very much.
> *Item Name:* Bottega Veneta Shiny Grey Handbag
> *Seller name or ID:* Grailed
> *Working Link to pictures: *https://grailed.app.link/PWMoH12pG1
> *Comments:* I’m just not sure the small pocket inside the large Cesta bag (for phone maybe) should be sew flat like that in the real one?
> Can anyone help authenticate this BV bag for me please?
> I just brought it but don’t have the handbag deliver to me yet. But I’m not sure now if it real BV or not. Please help!!!


The Large Argento Ossidato Grosgrain Cesta Bag from 2015 (?) is authentic, IMO 
*yes, that is what the cellphone pocket should look like.


----------



## popstylist

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Argento Ossidato Grosgrain Cesta Bag from 2015 (?) is authentic, IMO
> *yes, that is what the cellphone pocket should look like.



Thank you so much!


----------



## MH.

Dear Authenticators,

I bought a small version of The Pouch from the official BV online shop in the colour Mist. I had a look at other pictures of this bag and its seems that the inside label which says "Bottega Veneta Made in Italy" and on the other side "Originality certified" is woven inside the bag differently. In my bag, the "Bottega Veneta" sign is on the bottom. Is this normal or does it seem odd to you?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MH.

Here is a better picture of the label.


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> I would prefer to have a clearer, up close, straight on shot of the authenticity tag (numbers) before giving a definite answer, but yes, at first glance I would say this Pouch is not authentic


I’ve asked the seller about the pictures, but there was no response. I think it’s clear! Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## indiaink

MH, we're confused. If you bought this pouch from "the official BV online shop", which would _*ONLY BE*_ bottegaveneta.com, there is no reason whatsoever to doubt its authenticity.



MH. said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I bought a small version of The Pouch from the official BV online shop in the colour Mist. I had a look at other pictures of this bag and its seems that the inside label which says "Bottega Veneta Made in Italy" and on the other side "Originality certified" is woven inside the bag differently. In my bag, the "Bottega Veneta" sign is on the bottom. Is this normal or does it seem odd to you?
> 
> Thank you in advance!





MH. said:


> Here is a better picture of the label.


----------



## MH.

indiaink said:


> MH, we're confused. If you bought this pouch from "the official BV online shop", which would _*ONLY BE*_ bottegaveneta.com, there is no reason whatsoever to doubt its authenticity.


I just heard that it has already happened that people return fake bags. Of course the chance that this happens is really small. I just wanted to ask you as experts if it's normal that the label is woven in differently sometimes. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## septembersiren

MH. said:


> I just heard that it has already happened that people return fake bags. Of course the chance that this happens is really small. I just wanted to ask you as experts if it's normal that the label is woven in differently sometimes. Thanks for your reply!



If you have concerns I would address them to customer service 
Ask them to run the numbers on the tag 
If it is fake then you can return it to them


----------



## lkalbo

Hi, can someone please help me authentication this pouch?  Thanks!!


----------



## kay35

Hi please can someone help me authenticate this clutch bag I bought from eBay .it does not have tag inside the dust bag aswell .  The seller does not have receipt but recently had it cleaned with BV and has receipt for that . Thank you so much


----------



## indiaink

kay35 said:


> Hi please can someone help me authenticate this clutch bag I bought from eBay .it does not have tag inside the dust bag aswell .  The seller does not have receipt but recently had it cleaned with BV and has receipt for that . Thank you so much


If you could provide us a photo of the inside of the Knot showing the heat stamp in the leather lining, please -


----------



## kay35

indiaink said:


> If you could provide us a photo of the inside of the Knot showing the heat stamp in the leather lining, please -


Hi thank you . I hope these photos help . I have added at different angle


----------



## indiaink

kay35 said:


> Hi thank you . I hope these photos help . I have added at different angle


Yes, thank you. This sublime Knot is authentic.


----------



## kay35

kay35 said:


> Hi thank you . I hope these photos help . I have added at different angle


There is some more . If you require anymore please let me know . Thank you for help 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4598764
View attachment 4598765
View attachment 4598764
View attachment 4598765
View attachment 4598764
View attachment 4598765



indiaink said:


> Yes, thank you. This sublime Knot is authentic.


thank you . I was just dubious as dustbag Did not have inside tag


----------



## indiaink

kay35 said:


> There is some more . If you require anymore please let me know . Thank you for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598764
> View attachment 4598765
> View attachment 4598764
> View attachment 4598765
> View attachment 4598764
> View attachment 4598765
> 
> 
> thank you . I was just dubious as dustbag Did not have inside tag


Dust bags are handed out at stores with every purchase that might need one, I would not consider a dust bag something that made the item authentic or not.


----------



## br3wx

Dear authenticators, can you please kindly help me authenticate this bag? 

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Puce shoulder & crossbody bag. *Brand New*
*Listing number: *143450710171
*Seller name or ID: * emjem2009
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...16654209b:g:9MUAAOSw92Jd2VKA&autorefresh=true

Thank you in advance!


----------



## kay35

kay35 said:


> There is some more . If you require anymore please let me know . Thank you for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598764
> View attachment 4598765
> View attachment 4598764
> View attachment 4598765
> View attachment 4598764
> View attachment 4598765
> 
> 
> thank you . I was just dubious as dustbag Did not have inside tag


Thank you for kind help . I am at ease now


----------



## chefmom

Hi!  Is there a heatstamp somewhere inside the Cabat medium?  I just purchased one and wasn't sure.  Thanks very much.


----------



## juicyloosey

I bought this bag at a thrift store for $9. The leather is buttery soft, but it's an unusual style of bag and I'm not sure what's with the snaps. The strap is in two parts, looped together at the top. It looks like the loops should slide so you can snap into a shorter position, but the loops don't move for some reason. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## fabfashionisto

*Item Name:  Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Roma woven tote bag.
Listing number: 293348181016
Seller name or ID: jpetrs
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Roma-woven-tote-bag/293348181016?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Comments: Just bough this hoping it is legit or back it goes, any help would be greatly appreciated. Is this style truly a Roma? It looks so different than the current/modern version in stores.*


----------



## V0N1B2

lkalbo said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authentication this pouch?  Thanks!!


I really prefer not to authenticate these new pouches.  Like the Knot and Cabat, there just aren't enough markers of authenticity for me to give an opinion.  The heatstamp and authenticity tag in the bag pictured looks genuine IMO.  Perhaps some of the other ladies can chime in as well.


----------



## V0N1B2

br3wx said:


> Dear authenticators, can you please kindly help me authenticate this bag?
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Puce shoulder & crossbody bag. *Brand New*
> *Listing number: *143450710171
> *Seller name or ID: * emjem2009
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...16654209b:g:9MUAAOSw92Jd2VKA&autorefresh=true
> Thank you in advance!


This looks like an authentic Pyramid Bag in... Quetsche? It's exclusive to the BV Outlets now.


----------



## V0N1B2

chefmom said:


> Hi!  Is there a heatstamp somewhere inside the Cabat medium?  I just purchased one and wasn't sure.  Thanks very much.


Please provide a photo of the bag you are inquiring about.
New Cabat? Old Cabat? Bucket Cabat?


----------



## V0N1B2

juicyloosey said:


> I bought this bag at a thrift store for $9. The leather is buttery soft, but it's an unusual style of bag and I'm not sure what's with the snaps. The strap is in two parts, looped together at the top. It looks like the loops should slide so you can snap into a shorter position, but the loops don't move for some reason. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!
> View attachment 4599408
> View attachment 4599409
> View attachment 4599410
> View attachment 4599411
> View attachment 4599412
> View attachment 4599413
> View attachment 4599414
> View attachment 4599415
> View attachment 4599417


I'm sorry, vintage is not my forté.  That said, the tag looks like authentic vintage but from what and when, I don't know.  Hopefully someone more well-versed in vintage bags can help.


----------



## V0N1B2

fabfashionisto said:


> *Item Name:  Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Roma woven tote bag.
> Listing number: 293348181016
> Seller name or ID: jpetrs
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Roma-woven-tote-bag/293348181016?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Comments: Just bough this hoping it is legit or back it goes, any help would be greatly appreciated. Is this style truly a Roma? It looks so different than the current/modern version in stores.*


No, this isn't a Roma.  This is an authentic (IMO) Capri Bag in I think, Foglia from around 2006-ish.  Back when they sold Capris in the boutiques.  *they're now sold exclusively in BV Outlets.


----------



## br3wx

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks like an authentic Pyramid Bag in... Quetsche? It's exclusive to the BV Outlets now.



Thank you so much for your time and help!


----------



## Sve01

Dear authenticators! Could you please help me authenticate this BV?
Item: Bottega Veneta Tote Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...396818?hash=item21666ddd12:g:7JgAAOSwXNddUvSc
I've got from the seller two additional pictures. Here they are.




Thank you very much!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hi Von and Indiaink
I’ve never bought pre- owned BV, but this looks lovely. Is it authentic?
I realize they don’t show the inside tags. I could buy it then show you the tags, and if not authentic send it back to them.
Thanks so much!

https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-woven-tote-noce-447175


----------



## indiaink

chloebagfreak said:


> View attachment 4601969
> View attachment 4601970
> View attachment 4601971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Von and Indiaink
> I’ve never bought pre- owned BV, but this looks lovely. Is it authentic?
> I realize they don’t show the inside tags. I could buy it then show you the tags, and if not authentic send it back to them.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-woven-tote-noce-447175


Authentic.


----------



## chloebagfreak

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Sve01

Dear Authenticators! Could you please take a look at this bag? Thanks a lot!  


Sve01 said:


> Dear authenticators! Could you please help me authenticate this BV?
> Item: Bottega Veneta Tote Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...396818?hash=item21666ddd12:g:7JgAAOSwXNddUvSc
> I've got from the seller two additional pictures. Here they are.
> View attachment 4601056
> 
> View attachment 4601057
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## indiaink

Sve01 said:


> Dear Authenticators! Could you please take a look at this bag? Thanks a lot!


Sorry for the miss - this is authentic.


----------



## Sve01

indiaink said:


> Sorry for the miss - this is authentic.


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## fabfashionisto

V0N1B2 said:


> No, this isn't a Roma.  This is an authentic (IMO) Capri Bag in I think, Foglia from around 2006-ish.  Back when they sold Capris in the boutiques.  *they're now sold exclusively in BV Outlets.



Thank you so much for the info I really appreciate it! I got the bag in the mail and it is soooo nice! So soft!


----------



## Brightcastle

Dear authenticators, I would really welcome and appreciate your opinion on this bag. Thanks in advance for your opinion and time


----------



## indiaink

Brightcastle said:


> Dear authenticators, I would really welcome and appreciate your opinion on this bag. Thanks in advance for your opinion and time
> 
> View attachment 4603482
> View attachment 4603483
> View attachment 4603484
> View attachment 4603487
> View attachment 4603488
> View attachment 4603490
> View attachment 4603491
> View attachment 4603492
> View attachment 4603493
> View attachment 4603497
> View attachment 4603504
> View attachment 4603506


Authentic Cervo Hobo Bag in most likely "Parmegena" in the Dune Treatment.


----------



## Brightcastle

T


indiaink said:


> Authentic Cervo Hobo Bag in most likely "Parmegena" in the Dune Treatment.


thank you so much for your positive and speedy reply, you’ve made my day ☺️


----------



## Brightcastle

My apologies to ask again so soon but I indulged my new found love for BV and bought three bags in one go your opinion on this bag would be very much appreciated. Again, Thank you so much - it’s very generous of you to give your time to considering my request.
Item: bronze pleated leather Bottega Veneta hobo bag.


----------



## indiaink

Brightcastle said:


> My apologies to ask again so soon but I indulged my new found love for BV and bought three bags in one go your opinion on this bag would be very much appreciated. Again, Thank you so much - it’s very generous of you to give your time to considering my request.
> Item: bronze pleated leather Bottega Veneta hobo bag.
> 
> View attachment 4604150
> View attachment 4604151
> View attachment 4604152
> View attachment 4604153
> View attachment 4604155
> View attachment 4604157
> View attachment 4604158
> View attachment 4604159
> View attachment 4604160
> View attachment 4604161
> View attachment 4604162
> View attachment 4604163


Authentic, in Copper Rame, from the S/S 09 season. Ask as much as you need to, we want to make sure you get an authentic BV


----------



## Brightcastle

indiaink said:


> Authentic, in Copper Rame, from the S/S 09 season. Ask as much as you need to, we want to make sure you get an authentic BV


Thank you so much! I’m thrilled as I had my eye on this bag for a while and then i found it on sale so it’s great to know it’s genuine.


----------



## Elizabel

Hello Authenticators!
Thanks for continuing to provide advice - I’ve seen this bag - what are your thoughts?

E x


----------



## septembersiren

Elizabel said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> Thanks for continuing to provide advice - I’ve seen this bag - what are your thoughts?
> 
> E x



Authentic


----------



## Elizabel

septembersiren said:


> Authentic


Thank you, septembersiren


----------



## septembersiren

Elizabel said:


> Thank you, septembersiren



Yw enjoy


----------



## jbags07

Hello! I would very much appreciate some help authenticating this bag!  Also, any thoughts on the age....i am wondering if the color is the older Ebano or the newer one....it seemed like the older one was considered a nicer tone in the threads i read through...thank you so much 


Item:  
*BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Ebano*

Listing number:  115653 V0013 2040

Seller:  Fashionphile

Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-ebano-446917


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Hello! I would very much appreciate some help authenticating this bag!  Also, any thoughts on the age....i am wondering if the color is the older Ebano or the newer one....it seemed like the older one was considered a nicer tone in the threads i read through...thank you so much
> 
> 
> Item:
> *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Veneta Hobo Ebano*
> 
> Listing number:  115653 V0013 2040
> 
> Seller:  Fashionphile
> 
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-ebano-446917


Fashionphile guarantees their authenticity, FYI - and yes, this is authentic, and the older version. Beautiful, did you get it?


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Fashionphile guarantees their authenticity, FYI - and yes, this is authentic, and the older version. Beautiful, did you get it?



Perfect!  I was hoping it was the older version....yes, i put it on layaway, will pull it off right after Christmas...thank you so very much   Super excited to get this one!


----------



## Lajka

Hello ladies, please authenticate this bag. It is from private seller, he has only this pictures, no code. He is relatively trustworthy,
but the price is very low.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## indiaink

Lajka said:


> Hello ladies, please authenticate this bag. It is from private seller, he has only this pictures, no code. He is relatively trustworthy,
> but the price is very low.
> Thanks for any advice.
> View attachment 4615940
> View attachment 4615941
> View attachment 4615942
> View attachment 4615943
> View attachment 4615944


From what I see, I *really* need to see the white authenticity label that will be sewn into seam of the lining in the zippered pocket.


----------



## jbags07

Hello! I just received a mini Veneta from Fashionphile and would appreciate it very much if you could authenticate it. I have 4 other mini Venetas, and this one is different in several ways, and i just want to confirm authenticity. Thank you so very much 

Item: Nero mini Veneta

Listing number:  10500105412NE

Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-mini-veneta-hobo-black-454564

Comments:  differences between this and my other mini Venetas:  this one does not have an attached brand tag, only a stamped branding inside on the lining. This one has a different leather zipper pull attachment than the other 4.  The other 4 are all the same size, same dimensions, same length of zipper etc, this one is smaller, less height to it, and zipper dimension is different. My phone for example easily enters the other bags through he zipper area, but on this one it is difficult to put the phone inside, the zipper area is smaller and the inside area of the bag is a couple of inches smaller.   There is a thread where folks have received bags of other brands from FP that turned out not to be authentic, some have slipped through, and i just want to be sure about this one given the differences. Thank you so very much for your time and thoughts


----------



## jbags07

I forgot to add, it does not have the white manufacturers tag/authenticity tag either, with the number, like most do....


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Hello! I just received a mini Veneta from Fashionphile and would appreciate it very much if you could authenticate it. I have 4 other mini Venetas, and this one is different in several ways, and i just want to confirm authenticity. Thank you so very much
> 
> Item: Nero mini Veneta
> 
> Listing number:  10500105412NE
> 
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-mini-veneta-hobo-black-454564
> 
> Comments:  differences between this and my other mini Venetas:  this one does not have an attached brand tag, only a stamped branding inside on the lining. This one has a different leather zipper pull attachment than the other 4.  The other 4 are all the same size, same dimensions, same length of zipper etc, this one is smaller, less height to it, and zipper dimension is different. My phone for example easily enters the other bags through he zipper area, but on this one it is difficult to put the phone inside, the zipper area is smaller and the inside area of the bag is a couple of inches smaller.   There is a thread where folks have received bags of other brands from FP that turned out not to be authentic, some have slipped through, and i just want to be sure about this one given the differences. Thank you so very much for your time and thoughts





jbags07 said:


> I forgot to add, it does not have the white manufacturers tag/authenticity tag either, with the number, like most do....


ETA - after seeing other photos of this, I'm going to say this one is highly suspect - the heat stamp doesn't look right, nor does the zipper pull.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> ETA - after seeing other photos of this, I'm going to say this one is highly suspect - the heat stamp doesn't look right, nor does the zipper pull.


Thank you very much @indiaink for your help, i am going to return it ....the leather has a very different feel than on any of my other Venetas also....


----------



## Gwaparo92

HI I just got this bag for less than $500 it  said on the listing was verified as authentic. It is a bottega veneta intrecciato nodini in color Arctic. What do you think? I never had a BV before. It will help a lot! Thank you!  

I posted on Authentic thread I don’t see any replies. Please help!


----------



## Gwaparo92

Gwaparo92 said:


> View attachment 4619156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI I just got this bag for less than $500 it  said on the listing was verified as authentic. It is a bottega veneta intrecciato nodini in color Arctic. What do you think? I never had a BV before. It will help a lot! Thank you!
> 
> I posted on Authentic thread I don’t see any replies. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619147


----------



## indiaink

@*Gwaparo92* This arctic nodini is authentic (sorry the quote system isn't working for me today)


----------



## indiaink

Gwaparo92 said:


> View attachment 4619156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI I just got this bag for less than $500 it  said on the listing was verified as authentic. It is a bottega veneta intrecciato nodini in color Arctic. What do you think? I never had a BV before. It will help a lot! Thank you!
> 
> I posted on Authentic thread I don’t see any replies. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619147


I have replied to you - this is authentic.


----------



## Gwaparo92

indiaink said:


> I have replied to you - this is authentic.


thank you very much! For your help! I’m rest assured now!


----------



## fionlym

*Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
Item Name: BV wallet
Listing number: 268556985
Seller name or ID: lulu_owl
Working Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/bv-wallet-268556985?t-id=5384120_1577087074685&t-referrer=/likes/*


----------



## indiaink

fionlym said:


> *Hi, authenticors, would you please authentic the BV wallet for me? Thank you very much for your help!
> Item Name: BV wallet
> Listing number: 268556985
> Seller name or ID: lulu_owl
> Working Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/bv-wallet-268556985?t-id=5384120_1577087074685&t-referrer=/likes/*


Authentic.


----------



## fionlym

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you for your help!  Indiaink


----------



## MrsBookGuy

Hi, please authenticate the following:
*Item Name: *Marco Polo (?)
*Seller name or ID: *bought at an estate sale
*Comments: *first time buying this brand. I'm afraid I might have been swindled. Thank you for you help in advance.


----------



## indiaink

MrsBookGuy said:


> Hi, please authenticate the following:
> *Item Name: *Marco Polo (?)
> *Seller name or ID: *bought at an estate sale
> *Comments: *first time buying this brand. I'm afraid I might have been swindled. Thank you for you help in advance.


Nope, this is authentic. It is vintage Bottega Veneta ‘coated canvas’ that was known as Marco Polo.


----------



## MrsBookGuy

indiaink said:


> Nope, this is authentic. It is vintage Bottega Veneta ‘coated canvas’ that was known as Marco Polo.


Oh thank you so much!


----------



## H’sKisses

Wondering if this Ottone Sloane is authentic? Looks and feels good, but the tag is throwing me off since the second line isn’t visible. Please let me know what other details I can post photos of! TIA!


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Wondering if this Ottone Sloane is authentic? Looks and feels good, but the tag is throwing me off since the second line isn’t visible. Please let me know what other details I can post photos of! TIA!


The tag checks out 100% with the color and style, and yes, it’s authentic. Lovely piece!


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> The tag checks out 100% with the color and style, and yes, it’s authentic. Lovely piece!


 
Thanks! I did a search and I found more than one Ottone piece where the second line isn’t visible. So odd!


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! I did a search and I found more than one Ottone piece where the second line isn’t visible. So odd!


It’s older, 2007-2008, so there was a change made after that, not odd. I just love finding the older pieces and seeing how well they’d held up!


----------



## aygunenes

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if someone could help me with the authentication of this shoulder bag. If it is authentic I’d also like to know the model/name of it ☺️
Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

aygunenes said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was wondering if someone could help me with the authentication of this shoulder bag. If it is authentic I’d also like to know the model/name of it ☺️
> Thanks in advance!


Vintage bags are not my forte, but it looks like an authentic vintage bag.  It's at least 20 years old.
 I can't help you with a model name as it probably never had one.


----------



## aygunenes

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage bags are not my forte, but it looks like an authentic vintage bag.  It's at least 20 years old.
> I can't help you with a model name as it probably never had one.



I understand ☺️ Thanks a lot for your help. I appreciate it!


----------



## Seyekai

*Hi experts, 

thank you for your interest to help us out.

Item Name: large veneta aubergine
Seller name or ID: reebonz
Comments: would like to authenticate it and also get any comments if it has been repaired*




















Thank you so much for your help!
Happy New Year!


----------



## indiaink

Seyekai said:


> *Hi experts,
> 
> thank you for your interest to help us out.
> 
> Item Name: large veneta aubergine
> Seller name or ID: reebonz
> Comments: would like to authenticate it and also get any comments if it has been repaired*
> 
> View attachment 4631996
> 
> View attachment 4631997
> 
> View attachment 4631998
> 
> View attachment 4632000
> 
> View attachment 4632001
> 
> View attachment 4632002
> 
> View attachment 4632003
> 
> View attachment 4632006
> 
> View attachment 4632008
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> Happy New Year!


This is authentic. Modern Leather in New York City is the place to send for any cleaning repairs; if you are not in the United States, then contact your local Bottega Veneta store for options.


----------



## Seyekai

indiaink said:


> This is authentic. Modern Leather in New York City is the place to send for any cleaning repairs; if you are not in the United States, then contact your local Bottega Veneta store for options.


Thank you, kind soul!!


----------



## johnandino

I purchased this bag second hand new without tags, I believe it is a document holder but I cannot find the exact bag anywhere, Please help.


----------



## indiaink

I am sorry to tell you that this is not authentic. I have asked that it be moved to the proper forum.


----------



## poppy12

Hello everyone,
I'm new here. Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## muchstuff

poppy12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new here. Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much in advance.


Hi and welcome! I see you've already posted on the authenticate this thread. Please don't multi-post, one of the experts on the AT thread will get back to you .


----------



## V0N1B2

poppy12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm new here. Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you very much in advance.


The Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Bag from around 2014/2015 is authentic, IMO 
It looks like Fume (?)


----------



## poppy12

V0N1B2 said:


> The Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Bag from around 2014/2015 is authentic, IMO
> It looks like Fume (?)


Thank you so much for the reply and giving me information about the bag. Also, thank you for your time and sharing your expertise here.


----------



## alikatherine

Hi! I bought another pre-loved BV bag from Rebag, and am wondering if you could please help me authenticate it? See below for images. Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

alikatherine said:


> Hi! I bought another pre-loved BV bag from Rebag, and am wondering if you could please help me authenticate it? See below for images. Thank you!!


The Fall 2010 Small Iron Bag in Opera is authentic, IMO


----------



## alikatherine

V0N1B2 said:


> The Fall 2010 Small Iron Bag in Opera is authentic, IMO



thank you so much!!


----------



## mizukaze

Hello experts~

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta small piazza bag
Seller name or ID: 24s
Working Link to pictures: https://www.24s.com/en-us/piazza-small-handbag-bottega-veneta_8LWUX
Comments: I've brought this Bottega Veneta small piazza bag from 24S. However, I found that the logo of my bag is hard to see and is not clear enough. This is my first BV Bag and i don't know if it is normal to have a logo like this. Would you please help me to find out if it is real or not?*
*
Millions of thanks!












*


----------



## indiaink

mizukaze said:


> Hello experts~
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta small piazza bag
> Seller name or ID: 24s
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.24s.com/en-us/piazza-small-handbag-bottega-veneta_8LWUX
> Comments: I've brought this Bottega Veneta small piazza bag from 24S. However, I found that the logo of my bag is hard to see and is not clear enough. This is my first BV Bag and i don't know if it is normal to have a logo like this. Would you please help me to find out if it is real or not?
> 
> Millions of thanks!
> View attachment 4640156
> View attachment 4640157
> View attachment 4640158
> View attachment 4640159
> View attachment 4640160
> View attachment 4640161
> View attachment 4640162
> View attachment 4640163
> View attachment 4640164
> View attachment 4640165
> View attachment 4640166
> View attachment 4640167
> *


Authentic.


----------



## mizukaze

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


thank you so much~


----------



## Tysmom610

Please help me authentic this bag. Thanks.


----------



## Tysmom610

Additional pics


----------



## stylespectacle

Hi there,
I'm a newbie to BV - please can someone help me authenticate the below?

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Casette Navy Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 184124478814
Seller name or ID: shortydiana
Working Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/184124478814?ul_noapp=true
Comments: Seller said she bought it from Vestiaire Collective*


----------



## indiaink

stylespectacle said:


> Hi there,
> I'm a newbie to BV - please can someone help me authenticate the below?
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Casette Navy Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 184124478814
> Seller name or ID: shortydiana
> Working Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/184124478814?ul_noapp=true
> Comments: Seller said she bought it from Vestiaire Collective*


Not authentic, as we've responded in your duplicate thread. Please take a moment to familiarize yourself with our forum, and welcome!


----------



## stylespectacle

indiaink said:


> Not authentic, as we've responded in your duplicate thread. Please take a moment to familiarize yourself with our forum, and welcome!


Thank you for your help!


----------



## loveric18

Authenticate this bottega veneta handbag pls
This was given to me by my cousin. I beg for some help.theres a code and holo says its originality.   Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

loveric18 said:


> Authenticate this bottega veneta handbag pls
> This was given to me by my cousin. I beg for some help.theres a code and holo says its originality.   Thank you


I’m sorry, this is not an authentic Bottega Veneta Roma bag


----------



## loveric18

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m sorry, this is not an authentic Bottega Veneta Roma bag


Oh thank you so much !!!


----------



## audreybanget

Hi! I am super new to this, and would really like some help to authenticate this bag that I purchased on Poshmark. A few things I am worrying/obsessing over is how not very soft the leather is, it seems to be a bit "harder" if that makes any sense - and how that it is peeling upwards to reveal a very hard, paint-like consistency (which does not seem to have the same hide/leather underbelly as my other Bottega bag). Sometimes the leather strands seem to be sticking to the layers below or above it and are leaving residue (maybe due to bad storage?). 

The serial number tag is also being weirdly stitched, attached somehow to hide the other half of the tag, with numbers that do not look like the pattern that I have been seeing/observing on this forum/elsewhere. The small interior pocket is also lined with fabric, with a stripe at the top part to be the same suede material as of the big compartment. It did not come with care cards or a mirror either.

I really love the color, size, and shape of this bag - but don't have the guts to keep it because of the things that I have been contemplating over, and am so glad to come across this forum. I hope my description of these are clear enough, I would really appreciate the help!


----------



## Mm3393

Please authenticate this! 
https://ibb.co/QQLq4GT
https://ibb.co/0XBncsP
https://ibb.co/2PB3bCZ
https://ibb.co/YkB2tpc
https://ibb.co/dmJRjpX
https://ibb.co/cJhrM30
https://ibb.co/zr6gQH7
https://ibb.co/z7y9QBQ
https://ibb.co/ypCbBt3
https://ibb.co/0nFfQHD


----------



## Mm3393

Please authenticate this! I purchased through a reputed seller but just want confirmation. Thank you!


----------



## Mm3393

Having issues with my pics loading


----------



## indiaink

Mm3393 said:


> Please authenticate this!
> https://ibb.co/QQLq4GT
> https://ibb.co/0XBncsP
> https://ibb.co/2PB3bCZ
> https://ibb.co/YkB2tpc
> https://ibb.co/dmJRjpX
> https://ibb.co/cJhrM30
> https://ibb.co/zr6gQH7
> https://ibb.co/z7y9QBQ
> https://ibb.co/ypCbBt3
> https://ibb.co/0nFfQHD


I was able to view the photos from the links provided; this looks good but I would like to see a photo of the engraving on each side of the Knot clasp before I can absolutely confirm. Thanks for the great photos so far.


----------



## V0N1B2

audreybanget said:


> Hi! I am super new to this, and would really like some help to authenticate this bag that I purchased on Poshmark. A few things I am worrying/obsessing over is how not very soft the leather is, it seems to be a bit "harder" if that makes any sense - and how that it is peeling upwards to reveal a very hard, paint-like consistency (which does not seem to have the same hide/leather underbelly as my other Bottega bag). Sometimes the leather strands seem to be sticking to the layers below or above it and are leaving residue (maybe due to bad storage?).
> 
> The serial number tag is also being weirdly stitched, attached somehow to hide the other half of the tag, with numbers that do not look like the pattern that I have been seeing/observing on this forum/elsewhere. The small interior pocket is also lined with fabric, with a stripe at the top part to be the same suede material as of the big compartment. It did not come with care cards or a mirror either.
> 
> I really love the color, size, and shape of this bag - but don't have the guts to keep it because of the things that I have been contemplating over, and am so glad to come across this forum. I hope my description of these are clear enough, I would really appreciate the help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650450
> View attachment 4650451
> View attachment 4650452
> View attachment 4650453
> View attachment 4650454


The numbers on the tag are fine, they belong to a large Veneta from the very early 2000s. I’m just not sure what colour PNN is supposed to be. It almost looks as though the bag has been re-dyed or painted... something. It’s possible it has had the lining replaced and if so, that could account for the authenticity tag reattached.
But! I need to doublecheck a few things first. I’ve never seen writing on the fabric of the zipper before and I’m not sure what that’s all about.  I’ll be home later tonight and I’ll have a bit better look at the bag and report back


----------



## audreybanget

V0N1B2 said:


> The numbers on the tag are fine, they belong to a large Veneta from the very early 2000s. I’m just not sure what colour PNN is supposed to be. It almost looks as though the bag has been re-dyed or painted... something. It’s possible it has had the lining replaced and if so, that could account for the authenticity tag reattached.
> But! I need to doublecheck a few things first. I’ve never seen writing on the fabric of the zipper before and I’m not sure what that’s all about.  I’ll be home later tonight and I’ll have a bit better look at the bag and report back




Ah, all this knowledgable information! Thank you so much for your time, and hope to hear back from you regarding the mystery numbers


----------



## Mm3393

indiaink said:


> I was able to view the photos from the links provided; this looks good but I would like to see a photo of the engraving on each side of the Knot clasp before I can absolutely confirm. Thanks for the great photos so far.




Thank you so much! Here are the additional photos you requested. 
https://ibb.co/tx7z4kV
https://ibb.co/Jptx8VY


----------



## indiaink

Mm3393 said:


> Thank you so much! Here are the additional photos you requested.
> https://ibb.co/tx7z4kV
> https://ibb.co/Jptx8VY


Thank you, and that confirms that your Knot is authentic! Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## lee23

Hi!  Is there any chance that this is an authentic older bag?

Lining is plain cotton-type fabric. There is no label, aside from the embossed logo piece. TIA!


----------



## indiaink

lee23 said:


> Hi!  Is there any chance that this is an authentic older bag?
> 
> Lining is plain cotton-type fabric. There is no label, aside from the embossed logo piece. TIA!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654171
> View attachment 4654172
> View attachment 4654173
> View attachment 4654174


So sorry, this is not authentic.


----------



## lee23

Aw. Thank you so much for your answer


----------



## TotinScience

Dear Authenticators, 
Can you please help me with this little baggie? Leather quality, smell of suede lining, and zipper underside make me think it’s an authentic. However, a more deeply embossed logo and the lack of actual serial number give me pause. Could it be an outlet item?


----------



## indiaink

TotinScience said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> Can you please help me with this little baggie? Leather quality, smell of suede lining, and zipper underside make me think it’s an authentic. However, a more deeply embossed logo and the lack of actual serial number give me pause. Could it be an outlet item?


This is older, and it looks like the serial number is sewn into the lining. It looks good to me!


----------



## TotinScience

indiaink said:


> This is older, and it looks like the serial number is sewn into the lining. It looks good to me!


Thanks so much!


----------



## spaghettigirl13

Hello all:
Just purchased on ebay for a gift. Seems like a wonderful seller and pics look good but can never be too sure. Thanks in advance! 

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Convertible Nero
Listing number: 303427335894
Seller name or ID: gobrutus
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Medium-Convertible-Nero-black/303427335894*


----------



## indiaink

spaghettigirl13 said:


> Hello all:
> Just purchased on ebay for a gift. Seems like a wonderful seller and pics look good but can never be too sure. Thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Medium Convertible Nero
> Listing number: 303427335894
> Seller name or ID: gobrutus
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Medium-Convertible-Nero-black/303427335894*


Authentic.


----------



## spaghettigirl13

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Kmora

Dear authenticators,

Could you please check if this bag I’ve bought from Vestiaire Collective is authentic or not.

Item: Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Billiard
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-8745995.shtml


----------



## indiaink

Kmora said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you please check if this bag I’ve bought from Vestiaire Collective is authentic or not.
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta Cervo hobo in Billiard
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-8745995.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4658963
> 
> View attachment 4658965
> 
> View attachment 4658969
> 
> View attachment 4658961
> 
> View attachment 4658966
> 
> View attachment 4658971
> 
> View attachment 4658970
> 
> View attachment 4658968
> 
> View attachment 4658967
> 
> View attachment 4658962


Lucky find! This is gloriously authentic!  Congratulations!


----------



## Kmora

indiaink said:


> Lucky find! This is gloriously authentic!  Congratulations!



Thank you for looking at it 

I am very happy with my find! I didn’t dare trust the description that it was barely used since it was listed as ’Good’ condition. But it really is used very little. If I hadn’t found some tiny stains (might be wrong word? Like dirt on the outside that goes away easily) I would have thought it to be unused.


----------



## calbin

Dear Authenticators,

need some help to ID and auth this BV.

TIA ! =D


----------



## maryg1

Item Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato B000124350 Orange Leather Shoulder Bag
Link Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato B000124350 Orange Leather Shoulder Bag https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.it/ulk/itm/223895657114
Item n 223895657114
Is this the medium veneta? Does BV accept bags for Spa? I wouldn’t mind treat the bag myself if they don’t


----------



## V0N1B2

calbin said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> need some help to ID and auth this BV.
> TIA ! =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660379
> View attachment 4660381
> View attachment 4660382
> View attachment 4660383
> 
> View attachment 4660377
> View attachment 4660378


This is an authentic Document Case in Calf with Intrecciato Details. 
I'm not sure what colour though... it doesn't look like Ebano.  It could possibly be Edoardo.


----------



## V0N1B2

.


----------



## V0N1B2

maryg1 said:


> Item Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato B000124350 Orange Leather Shoulder Bag
> Link Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato B000124350 Orange Leather Shoulder Bag https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.it/ulk/itm/223895657114
> Item n 223895657114
> Is this the medium veneta? Does BV accept bags for Spa? I wouldn’t mind treat the bag myself if they don’t


I'm not sure, this could be a Large Veneta. We would need to see the authenticity tag sewn into the inside pocket to both confirm size and authenticity 
Yes, you can send your bag for Spa with Bottega Veneta.


----------



## calbin

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Document Case in Calf with Intrecciato Details.
> I'm not sure what colour though... it doesn't look like Ebano.  It could possibly be Edoardo.


Thanks Von! colour is brownish..


----------



## calbin

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Document Case in Calf with Intrecciato Details.
> I'm not sure what colour though... it doesn't look like Ebano.  It could possibly be Edoardo.


Thanks Von! The colour is brownish...


----------



## DannyKotze

Hi, I need help with this bag. Don’t know a lot about Bottega Veneta but would like to purchase this and am unsure if it is a replica or real.


----------



## jbags07

Hello, i would very much appreciate it if you could authenticate this vintage mini Veneta for me.  I’ve included some pix in addition to the listing pix to show the tag and 2 areas of concern where it seems as if repairs were made? hopefully they are repairs and this is authentic! There are 2 pix for each of the 2 separate areas where this is the case. 

In each of these 2 sections the leather has been cut across the weave and a darker color leather meets it at the seam ....i’ve not ever seen this where there is an actual seam with 2 different leathers where it should just be a continuous piece of leather in the weave....please let me know if you require additional pix, and thank you very much for your help! 


Bag: Bottega Veneta vintage mini Veneta in Pink 
Seller:  The RealReal
Listing number: BOT86479
Link:  
https://www.therealreal.com/product...bottega-veneta-vintage-mini-veneta-hobo-6wnft


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4661978
> View attachment 4661979
> View attachment 4661980
> View attachment 4661981
> View attachment 4661982
> View attachment 4661983
> 
> Hello, i would very much appreciate it if you could authenticate this vintage mini Veneta for me.  I’ve included some pix in addition to the listing pix to show the tag and 2 areas of concern where it seems as if repairs were made? hopefully they are repairs and this is authentic! There are 2 pix for each of the 2 separate areas where this is the case.
> In each of these 2 sections the leather has been cut across the weave and a darker color leather meets it at the seam ....i’ve not ever seen this where there is an actual seam with 2 different leathers where it should just be a continuous piece of leather in the weave....please let me know if you require additional pix, and thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Bag: Bottega Veneta vintage mini Veneta in Pink
> Seller:  The RealReal
> Listing number: BOT86479
> Link:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...bottega-veneta-vintage-mini-veneta-hobo-6wnft


This is an authentic vintage "Rose" Mini Veneta. Those are not repairs, but the way the bag was created. Attached photo from listing to show full bag.


----------



## indiaink

DannyKotze said:


> View attachment 4661801
> View attachment 4661801
> View attachment 4661801
> View attachment 4661802
> View attachment 4661803
> View attachment 4661804
> View attachment 4661805
> View attachment 4661802
> 
> Hi, I need help with this bag. Don’t know a lot about Bottega Veneta but would like to purchase this and am unsure if it is a replica or real.


This is not authentic.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic vintage "Rose" Mini Veneta. Those are not repairs, but the way the bag was created. Attached photo from listing to show full bag.


Awesome   Thank you very much for your help in authenticating this for me


----------



## DannyKotze

indiaink said:


> This is not authentic.


Thank you! Luckily had my suspicions and didn’t go ahead with the sale


----------



## crazytaxi

Hi Team,
May you please help to confirm authenticity of this bag please? Have had it for a while and planning to sell it. Thank you  
*Item Name: Hobo Intrecciato
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: self
Working Link: as pictured *
*
thank you! *


----------



## indiaink

crazytaxi said:


> Hi Team,
> May you please help to confirm authenticity of this bag please? Have had it for a while and planning to sell it. Thank you
> *Item Name: Hobo Intrecciato
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: self
> Working Link: as pictured
> 
> thank you! *


Can we see a photo of the zipper, back side, and a clearer photo of the heat stamp, please.


----------



## windowlite

1.  Bottega Veneta
2.  Windowlite
3.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157713112620736

Hello, Could you please tell me if this is a real Bottega Veneta?  I do appreciate your knowledge and assistance.

Regards...................windowlite


----------



## crazytaxi

indiaink said:


> Can we see a photo of the zipper, back side, and a clearer photo of the heat stamp, please.


----------



## Ramen21

Please help authenticate this Bottega bag as I am not sure as there seem to be something not right about the color pallete on the serial tag:

item name: Authentic Bottega Veneta
Serial: 194669 V4651 3822 EPEV 2011 1319 A
working link:  https://ph.carousell.com/p/277731326





jburgh said:


> .Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Ramen21 said:


> Please help authenticate this Bottega bag as I am not sure as there seem to be something not right about the color pallete on the serial tag:
> 
> item name: Authentic Bottega Veneta
> Serial: 194669 V4651 3822 EPEV 2011 1319 A
> working link:  https://ph.carousell.com/p/277731326


There are a lot more things wrong with this “Montaigne” than the colour code. 
This bag is not authentic, sorry


----------



## Ramen21

V0N1B2 said:


> There are a lot more things wrong with this “Montaigne” than the colour code.
> This bag is not authentic, sorry



Thank you!!!


----------



## indiaink

crazytaxi said:


> View attachment 4665993
> View attachment 4665994


Authentic.


----------



## crazytaxi

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you team! Much appreciated


----------



## Busykitty

Request for authentication please
Bag is in my possession and I purchased years ago so there is no working link. I’m wondering the age of this girl if authentic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

Busykitty said:


> Request for authentication please
> Bag is in my possession and I purchased years ago so there is no working link. I’m wondering the age of this girl if authentic. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 4667116
> View attachment 4667117
> View attachment 4667118
> View attachment 4667119
> View attachment 4667120
> View attachment 4667121
> View attachment 4667122
> View attachment 4667123
> View attachment 4667124


Late 90s era - and she's authentic.


----------



## Busykitty

indiaink said:


> Late 90s era - and she's authentic.


Thank you so much for your quick response!


----------



## RT1

Please help authenticate this bag on eBay.


----------



## indiaink

RTone said:


> Please help authenticate this bag on eBay.


Authentic large Veneta in "Noce", a color that was discontinued in 2009.


----------



## indiaink

windowlite said:


> 1.  Bottega Veneta
> 2.  Windowlite
> 3.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/63156738@N05/albums/72157713112620736
> 
> Hello, Could you please tell me if this is a real Bottega Veneta?  I do appreciate your knowledge and assistance.
> 
> Regards...................windowlite


Sorry if this was missed - this is authentic. If you need further info, you'd need to contact a BV SA to decipher the one-line code.


----------



## maryg1

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not sure, this could be a Large Veneta. We would need to see the authenticity tag sewn into the inside pocket to both confirm size and authenticity
> Yes, you can send your bag for Spa with Bottega Veneta.


Hello, here is the serial number inside the pocket


----------



## windowlite

indiaink said:


> Sorry if this was missed - this is authentic. If you need further info, you'd need to contact a BV SA to decipher the one-line code.


Oh!  Thank You so very, very much!  I thought maybe I had committed some mistake in my query.  I appreciate your time and knowledge.  thank You again!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

maryg1 said:


> Hello, here is the serial number inside the pocket


I think it’s a Large Veneta. You bought it? I can’t really tell, but is it orange? or a red with orange undertones? I’ll get back to you on a more definitive colour. It’s from somewhere between Spring 2012 and Fall 2014 (?)


----------



## maryg1

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it’s a Large Veneta. You bought it? I can’t really tell, but is it orange? or a red with orange undertones? I’ll get back to you on a more definitive colour. It’s from somewhere between Spring 2012 and Fall 2014 (?)


Thank you! Yes I ended up buying it, I too think it’s a large given the size.
Color is a very rich deep orange, I’m in love with it already, can’t wait to wear it in Summer since I’m sure it will match great with most of my palette.
If you need more pictures to show the color I’m happy to provide them


----------



## Brightcastle

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta hobo bag
Seller name or ID: N/a
Working Link to pictures: N/a
Comments: hello lovely authenticators! I recently purchased a BV hobo style bag but having a little panic over its authenticity  the print on the serial number is very dark plus the lining doesn’t feel great. Hoping I’m just being paranoid so would really appreciate your opinion on the piece. Many thanks *


----------



## indiaink

Brightcastle said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta hobo bag
> Seller name or ID: N/a
> Working Link to pictures: N/a
> Comments: hello lovely authenticators! I recently purchased a BV hobo style bag but having a little panic over its authenticity  the print on the serial number is very dark plus the lining doesn’t feel great. Hoping I’m just being paranoid so would really appreciate your opinion on the piece. Many thanks *


This is an older authentic Lotus (color) large Veneta from S/S 08.


----------



## Brightcastle

indiaink said:


> This is an older authentic Lotus (color) large Veneta from S/S 08.


Thanks a mil for replying so quickly and for putting my mind at rest. It’s really appreciated as is the wonderful job you do!


----------



## Anna Ce

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Knot Satin Clutch
Seller name or ID: N/a
Working Link to pictures: N/a
Comments: Hi! I am a newbie here, so hopefully I am doing it right I am about to buy this clutch, but couldn’t find this exactly same style online ( with white snakeskin).I know they are widely counterfeited, but the seller (a woman from my town) is stating it’s authentic. She doesn’t have the card.I would really appreciate if you could take a look and tell me your opinion. Thank you so much!!












	

		
			
		

		
	
 ). *


----------



## indiaink

Anna Ce said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Knot Satin Clutch
> Seller name or ID: N/a
> Working Link to pictures: N/a
> Comments: Hi! I am a newbie here, so hopefully I am doing it right I am about to buy this clutch, but couldn’t find this exactly same style online ( with white snakeskin).I know they are widely counterfeited, but the seller (a woman from my town) is stating it’s authentic. She doesn’t have the card.I would really appreciate if you could take a look and tell me your opinion. Thank you so much!!
> View attachment 4682219
> View attachment 4682219
> View attachment 4682220
> View attachment 4682221
> View attachment 4682222
> View attachment 4682223
> View attachment 4682224
> View attachment 4682225
> View attachment 4682226
> View attachment 4682227
> View attachment 4682229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). *


Unfortunately, this is not authentic.


----------



## Anna Ce

indiaink said:


> Unfortunately, this is not authentic.


I can’t even tell you how much I appreciate your response! Thank you so much for your kindness.


----------



## t_kristina

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta BV Classic bag
Seller name or ID: N/a
Working Link to pictures: N/a
Comments: *Hi everybody, I am looking into buying the Classic BV from Vestiaire Collective, but am a bit unsure of whether the bag is authentic or not since the seller claims it's brand new but cannot provide a dustbag or receipt, only a certificate card. Could you please help me out?  The pictures of the bag are from the seller, I hope that they are enough to tell if the bag is authentic or not.


----------



## indiaink

t_kristina said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta BV Classic bag
> Seller name or ID: N/a
> Working Link to pictures: N/a
> Comments: *Hi everybody, I am looking into buying the Classic BV from Vestiaire Collective, but am a bit unsure of whether the bag is authentic or not since the seller claims it's brand new but cannot provide a dustbag or receipt, only a certificate card. Could you please help me out?  The pictures of the bag are from the seller, I hope that they are enough to tell if the bag is authentic or not.
> View attachment 4687805
> View attachment 4687806
> View attachment 4687807
> View attachment 4687808
> View attachment 4687809


This Bottega Veneta Classic Bag is authentic.


----------



## sstevens2020

*Item Name: *BV hobo bag
*Seller name or ID: *Poshmark - aileendebra
*Working Link to pictures: **https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-hobo-bag-5e67f2eafe19c7cfe0e866d7*
*Comments: *New to BV -- lining and lack of embossed logo pic are making me suspicious...? Also can't find a similar style online except ones that definitely look fake. Thanks for any help!


----------



## indiaink

sstevens2020 said:


> *Item Name: *BV hobo bag
> *Seller name or ID: *Poshmark - aileendebra
> *Working Link to pictures: **https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-hobo-bag-5e67f2eafe19c7cfe0e866d7*
> *Comments: *New to BV -- lining and lack of embossed logo pic are making me suspicious...? Also can't find a similar style online except ones that definitely look fake. Thanks for any help!


This is vintage authentic, from approximately 2005, in the color "Naturale".


----------



## sstevens2020

indiaink said:


> This is vintage authentic, from approximately 2005, in the color "Naturale".


Ah thank you! Unfortunately I missed it -- should have grabbed it when I saw it a couple days ago


----------



## Ernie_0_0

Hi,

Please kindly advise me if this bag is authentic?
Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

Ernie_0_0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please kindly advise me if this bag is authentic?
> Thank you so much.


Authentic.


----------



## Ernie_0_0

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Hi indiaink,

Thank you so much for your great advise... Initially, i thought is non-authentic as the lining is not Suede materials.
Can i ask you a few questions?
1) BV lining are not all in suede materials?
2) Does all BV bag comes with mirror?

Thank you so muc for your time.


----------



## indiaink

Ernie_0_0 said:


> Hi indiaink,
> 
> Thank you so much for your great advise... Initially, i thought is non-authentic as the lining is not Suede materials.
> Can i ask you a few questions?
> 1) BV lining are not all in suede materials?
> 2) Does all BV bag comes with mirror?
> 
> Thank you so muc for your time.


Not all BV bags are lined with suede, and not all come with a mirror. 

ETA: Bags designed for men’s lines are generally lined in cotton (or material other than suede), as well as some made for the outlet or that went to outlet.


----------



## Ernie_0_0

indiaink said:


> Not all BV bags are lined with suede, and not all come with a mirror.
> 
> ETA: Bags designed for men’s lines are generally lined in cotton (or material other than suede), as well as some made for the outlet or that went to outlet.



Thank you so much!


----------



## paulsmith11

Hello Authenticators,

Would you mind helping me authenticate this Padded Cassette I bought on eBay Australia? I received it today and I am suspicious about it.

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Bag in Plaster
*Listing number: *333535857276
*Seller name or ID: *selclo-85
*Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Padded-Cassette-Bag-In-Plaster-/333535857276
*Comments: *I've attached some pictures that I took of the item in addition to the ones available on eBay. Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

paulsmith11 said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Would you mind helping me authenticate this Padded Cassette I bought on eBay Australia? I received it today and I am suspicious about it.
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Bag in Plaster
> *Listing number: *333535857276
> *Seller name or ID: *selclo-85
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Padded-Cassette-Bag-In-Plaster-/333535857276
> *Comments: *I've attached some pictures that I took of the item in addition to the ones available on eBay. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691492
> View attachment 4691493
> View attachment 4691494
> View attachment 4691495
> View attachment 4691496
> View attachment 4691497
> View attachment 4691499
> View attachment 4691500
> View attachment 4691501
> View attachment 4691502
> View attachment 4691503
> View attachment 4691504


Not authentic.


----------



## paulsmith11

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.



Thank you! May I ask what are some dead giveaways that this is a fake?


----------



## RT1

Maybe I’m not supposed to be posting in this thread, but if the authenticator’s gave you tips on what to specifically look for, then the counterfeiters gain knowledge and improve those areas.
JMHO.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Maybe I’m not supposed to be posting in this thread, but if the authenticator’s gave you tips on what to specifically look for, then the counterfeiters gain knowledge and improve those areas.
> JMHO.


Exactly!


----------



## Reenlow

Hi Everyone!

I am from Singapore and am looking to purchase a Bottega Veneta intrecciato weave wallet in brown for my fiancé. There’s a seller selling a brand new authentic one on our local version of eBay- Carousell. And it would be great if someone could help me authenticate the picture attached before I confirm on the wallet. Really appreciate your help on this as I have been looking at many sites on this but still I feel unsure. Thank you so much!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

muchstuff said:


> Exactly!


I am far from an expert on BV or any other make but having seen the 'Real' version of the bag  then scrolling through this thread and seeing the images of this bag I said to myself 'fake' it just looks 'plasticky'
somehow.


----------



## AllthingsHermes

hello i just bought a mini jodie online but upon inspection the zipper pull doesnt have the bottega engravings help


----------



## indiaink

AllthingsHermes said:


> hello i just bought a mini jodie online but upon inspection the zipper pull doesnt have the bottega engravings help
> View attachment 4698532
> View attachment 4698533
> View attachment 4698534


Please see the first post in this thread for the photos and information we need to provide you an authentication of your item. Thanks.


----------



## indiaink

Reenlow said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am from Singapore and am looking to purchase a Bottega Veneta intrecciato weave wallet in brown for my fiancé. There’s a seller selling a brand new authentic one on our local version of eBay- Carousell. And it would be great if someone could help me authenticate the picture attached before I confirm on the wallet. Really appreciate your help on this as I have been looking at many sites on this but still I feel unsure. Thank you so much!


Authentic.


----------



## Reenlow

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you @indiaink


----------



## AllthingsHermes

*Item Name: Mini Jodie
Seller name or ID: Net-a-Porter
Working Link to pictures:
Comments: no bottega engravings on zipper *


----------



## theobatha

Hi all, 

Super grateful if someone could please help me authenticate this bag as I'm in love with this BV bag:
Working link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/bottega-...a intrecciato nero&t-referrer_sort_by=popular 

Some additional photos are also uploaded.

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

theobatha said:


> Hi all,
> Super grateful if someone could please help me authenticate this bag as I'm in love with this BV bag:
> Working link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/bottega-veneta-medium-intrecciato-nappa-leather-hobo-in-nero-281965011/?t-id=LHLc-A3PCc_1582733357685&t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_request_id=v1S1f7Trs-AFQbnT&t-referrer_search_query=bottega veneta intrecciato nero&t-referrer_sort_by=popular
> Some additional photos are also uploaded.
> Thank you!


The Nero Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO


----------



## indiaink

AllthingsHermes said:


> *Item Name: Mini Jodie
> Seller name or ID: Net-a-Porter
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments: no bottega engravings on zipper *


Net-A-Porter is usually above reproach; I would direct your concerns to them at this point.


----------



## theobatha

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much!


----------



## AllthingsHermes

indiaink said:


> Net-A-Porter is usually above reproach; I would direct your concerns to them at this point.


i have already messaged them and have already emailed Bottega and all they can say is that
Bottega: " net-a-Porter is an authorized reseller"
Net-a-porter:  " every item we sell on Net-A_PORTER is 100 per cent authentic"
both have not addressed my concern on why i received a bag that has no engravings on the zipper,
i would do a return or a refund but problem is the tax that will be charge to me and  that is not refundable it is so big around 30% of amount value and now because of the lock down from this pandemic there is no way i can have this item picked up for return, 
isnt it extremely unfair to me to have to return a bag that will cost me $$$ and why dont they address the fact that the bag they sent has no engravings? is it an old stock or first batch? was it a sample item? was it a display only item?  all they are saying is that if i have a problem is just do a return-   
i want the bag so much but im just sad why is the bag i got diffrent from the others 
what do i do now, help


----------



## Reenlow

Hi Everyone Again,

Can I get some help with authenticating this wallet I found on carousell as well. It’s a Bottega Veneta intrecciato weave wallet in brown. Thank You!


----------



## Ru222

Hi all! 
Can I get some advice on whether this BV cosmetic pouch is authentic? I really like this design and managed to grab it during auction. Still waiting for it to be posted to me.
*Item Name: BV Intercciato Woven Leather Make Up Case
Seller name or ID: Next51
Working Link: https://zenmarket.jp/auction.aspx?itemCode=b460183562*
 Attaching a few images from the website here!


----------



## V0N1B2

Reenlow said:


> Hi Everyone Again,
> Can I get some help with authenticating this wallet I found on carousell as well. It’s a Bottega Veneta intrecciato weave wallet in brown. Thank You!


The Ebano Bi-Fold Wallet is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Ru222 said:


> Hi all!
> Can I get some advice on whether this BV cosmetic pouch is authentic? I really like this design and managed to grab it during auction. Still waiting for it to be posted to me.
> *Item Name: BV Intercciato Woven Leather Make Up Case
> Seller name or ID: Next51
> Working Link: https://zenmarket.jp/auction.aspx?itemCode=b460183562*
> Attaching a few images from the website here!


Looks good so far, but we need to see the authenticity tag (both sides).
It should be sewn into the side seam.


----------



## Sve01

Dear Authenticators, could you please help me authenticate this BV. Thanks a lot!
Item Name: Cesta Medium Tote
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bo...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Dear Authenticators, could you please help me authenticate this BV. Thanks a lot!
> Item Name: Cesta Medium Tote
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bottega-Veneta-Cesta-Blau-Neuwertig-/193354934413?nma=true&si=cgbrCm%2Fra6TNlcBaA83Lc1joYg8%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


The Atlantic Intrecciato Imperatrice Cesta Tote is authentic, IMO 
*I think it’s from F/W 2018 but don’t quote me on that


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> The Atlantic Intrecciato Imperatrice Cesta Tote is authentic, IMO
> *I think it’s from F/W 2018 but don’t quote me on that


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Mandy721

Can someone help me authenticate and/or identify this bag, please?  There are no serial numbers or other tags on the inside, but it was given to me so I honestly don't know.  The interior is pretty dirty but feels like a buttery soft suede.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## theobatha

Hi ladies! 

Just one more to authenticate please. I want to buy it on carousell http://sg.carousell.com/p/284337242 but she only lists generic pics on her site. More detailed pics are as below. Can you help me validate if it’s authentic please? Many thanks in advance and super grateful!!


----------



## theobatha

Also would anyone know is the knot clutch can fit an iPhone 11?? Thanks again!


----------



## sheilanyazdi

Hello all...wondering if this Maxi Jodie is authentic....thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Mandy721 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate and/or identify this bag, please?  There are no serial numbers or other tags on the inside, but it was given to me so I honestly don't know.  The interior is pretty dirty but feels like a buttery soft suede.  Thanks in advance!


Vintage bags (more than 25 years old) are not my forté, but this does have the details I would expect to see for a bag of this age. Perhaps one of the other ladies better versed in vintage BV can help.


----------



## V0N1B2

theobatha said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just one more to authenticate please. I want to buy it on carousell http://sg.carousell.com/p/284337242 but she only lists generic pics on her site. More detailed pics are as below. Can you help me validate if it’s authentic please? Many thanks in advance and super grateful!!


Knots are difficult to authenticate due to the lack of details needed to give a more informed opinion. From what I can see, this Silk Faille Stretch Knot (in what appears to be Prusse) looks okay to me 
I believe you can fit an iPhone X in a Stretch Knot if you remove the case and wedge it in, I have no idea what an iPhone 11 looks like.


----------



## V0N1B2

sheilanyazdi said:


> View attachment 4707488
> View attachment 4707489
> View attachment 4707490
> View attachment 4707491
> View attachment 4707492
> View attachment 4707493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all...wondering if this Maxi Jodie is authentic....thanks so much in advance!!


I am unable to authenticate any Daniel Lee era BV items due to the plethora of counterfeits circulating as well as the lack of details in the bags.
Hopefully one of the other ladies who has purchased new BVs and is more familiar with those lack of details can help. Sorry 
They will likely want to see more details like the authenticity tag, both sides of the zipper pull, the underside of the zipper etc.


----------



## theobatha

V0N1B2 said:


> Knots are difficult to authenticate due to the lack of details needed to give a more informed opinion. From what I can see, this Silk Faille Stretch Knot (in what appears to be Prusse) looks okay to me
> I believe you can fit an iPhone X in a Stretch Knot if you remove the case and wedge it in, I have no idea what an iPhone 11 looks like.


Thank you so much for your feedback. Much appreciated!


----------



## sheilanyazdi

Here is the originality certificate


----------



## sheilanyazdi

Sorry posting again


----------



## hammy47

Hi everyone!
I'd be super grateful if someone could help me authenticate these, and possibly tell me the difference between the two sites? It looks like it's the same seller listing on both sites since they're also using the same pictures as well, but the prices are different. Is it because for Tradesy, the shipping is already included?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Baby Blue Intrecciato Leather Flap Crossbody Bag
TLC link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/b...ntrecciato-leather-flap-crossbody-bag-p246256
Tradesy Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...iato-flap-blue-leather-shoulder-bag/27059813/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

hamuko said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'd be super grateful if someone could help me authenticate these, and possibly tell me the difference between the two sites? It looks like it's the same seller listing on both sites since they're also using the same pictures as well, but the prices are different. Is it because for Tradesy, the shipping is already included?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Baby Blue Intrecciato Leather Flap Crossbody Bag
> TLC link: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/b...ntrecciato-leather-flap-crossbody-bag-p246256
> Tradesy Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...iato-flap-blue-leather-shoulder-bag/27059813/
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Bag is authentic, IMO.
I believe this is probably Ciel from 2015 (maybe Resort 2015)


----------



## hammy47

V0N1B2 said:


> The Intrecciato Nappa Messenger Bag is authentic, IMO.
> I believe this is probably Ciel from 2015 (maybe Resort 2015)


Thank you so much!  I've been searching for the longest time for a bag this color, but it's hard to tell if it's a fantasy replica sometimes. I'm glad to finally find something!


----------



## addyx

Hi everyone!  I’m hoping someone can take a look and let me know if this item is authentic. I always worry since the style can be so easily duped. Thank you! 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Pouch in Cammello 
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Link:
https://www.fashionphile.com/botteg...lf-the-pouch-oversized-clutch-cammello-500445


----------



## indiaink

.


----------



## indiaink

addyx said:


> Hi everyone!  I’m hoping someone can take a look and let me know if this item is authentic. I always worry since the style can be so easily duped. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Pouch in Cammello
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Link:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/botteg...lf-the-pouch-oversized-clutch-cammello-500445


Authentic.


----------



## addyx

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## pinksky777

I wanted to mention a small issue I’ve realized in the past 24 hrs and needed some help in solving... the zipper of my mini Jodie bag has no Bottega Veneta engraving on it whatsoever, but when I recently watched a YouTube video on a girl comparing her mini Jodie to an older model she showed the zipper of her Jodie (in red I may add) and it had the engraving on it!?... I looked a lot online and it seems like they all have the engraving except for the ice blue... I know mine has to be authentic because I got it straight from the Bottega boutique itself and this girl with the red said she got it from farfetch so? I’m just a little confused. Help please!


----------



## indiaink

pinksky777 said:


> I wanted to mention a small issue I’ve realized in the past 24 hrs and needed some help in solving... the zipper of my mini Jodie bag has no Bottega Veneta engraving on it whatsoever, but when I recently watched a YouTube video on a girl comparing her mini Jodie to an older model she showed the zipper of her Jodie (in red I may add) and it had the engraving on it!?... I looked a lot online and it seems like they all have the engraving except for the ice blue... I know mine has to be authentic because I got it straight from the Bottega boutique itself and this girl with the red said she got it from farfetch so? I’m just a little confused. Help please!


Responded in your reveal thread.


----------



## denmar.preloved

halo.
please can you help me authenticate this bv.
item: im dont know the name of model this bv 

thanks in advance.


----------



## indiaink

denmar.preloved said:


> halo.
> please can you help me authenticate this bv.
> item: im dont know the name of model this bv
> 
> thanks in advance.


Not authentic.


----------



## denmar.preloved

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.



thank you


----------



## funkytownlola

Hi there, 
I picked up this bag at an estate sale and I'm just curious if it's authentic. I feel like it is vintage, but I know nothing about Bottega Veneta. There is no authenticity tag so I might already have my answer? Thank you for any insight!


----------



## indiaink

funkytownlola said:


> Hi there,
> I picked up this bag at an estate sale and I'm just curious if it's authentic. I feel like it is vintage, but I know nothing about Bottega Veneta. There is no authenticity tag so I might already have my answer? Thank you for any insight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720477
> View attachment 4720478
> View attachment 4720479
> View attachment 4720480
> View attachment 4720481
> View attachment 4720483
> View attachment 4720484
> View attachment 4720485
> View attachment 4720490
> View attachment 4720491
> View attachment 4720493
> View attachment 4720494


So far it looks good ... are you positive there's no remnants of a tag inside the zippered pocket? In this era, it would have been in the top seam of the pocket, and because of the zipper, it invariably ended up torn or cut out by the owner.


----------



## funkytownlola

indiaink said:


> So far it looks good ... are you positive there's no remnants of a tag inside the zippered pocket? In this era, it would have been in the top seam of the pocket, and because of the zipper, it invariably ended up torn or cut out by the owner.



Ah, I didn't look there. So there is a trace of something that feels more like glue.


----------



## indiaink

funkytownlola said:


> Ah, I didn't look there. So there is a trace of something that feels more like glue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720529


Yep, I'm saying it's vintage authentic BV.


----------



## funkytownlola

indiaink said:


> Yep, I'm saying it's vintage authentic BV.



Wow thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Power123

Hi, 
Can you please help me authenicate this? 


*Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Sky Blue Medium Intrecciato Woven Hobo Bag Light Blue
Listing number: 233571508873
Seller name or ID: luxstylecloset (103 )
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...8b790e1710ad4d79ad2125ffce09a6|iid:1#shpCntId
Comments:*


----------



## indiaink

Power123 said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me authenicate this?
> 
> 
> *Item Name: Authentic Bottega Veneta Sky Blue Medium Intrecciato Woven Hobo Bag Light Blue
> Listing number: 233571508873
> Seller name or ID: luxstylecloset (103 )
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Bottega-Veneta-Sky-Blue-Medium-Intrecciato-Woven-Hobo-Bag-Light-Blue/233571508873?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=b8286fd3ede64152b4b0e74507bf7705&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=233571508873&itm=233571508873&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Bottega+Veneta&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:abb31b19-8c77-11ea-8cb3-74dbd18021ff|parentrq:d58b790e1710ad4d79ad2125ffce09a6|iid:1#shpCntId
> Comments:*
> View attachment 4721880


We will need to see a photo of the other side of that white label before a solid determination can be made. Please ask seller to provide.


----------



## Power123

indiaink said:


> We will need to see a photo of the other side of that white label before a solid determination can be made. Please ask seller to provide.



Thank you for your fast respons. This is what i got.
Best regards


----------



## indiaink

Power123 said:


> Thank you for your fast respons. This is what i got.
> Best regards


It is authentic.


----------



## Power123

indiaink said:


> It is authentic.


Thank you for your time. Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## indiaink

Power123 said:


> Thank you for your time. Appreciate it a lot.


You're welcome; sometimes on the older bags the numbers on the tag were sewn into the seam, so we can't give you 'details'.


----------



## hansel

Can i get some authentic for this wallet please


----------



## indiaink

hansel said:


> Can i get some authentic for this wallet please


Authentic.


----------



## theobatha

Hi all, once again, very grateful for your thoughts on whether this BV is authentic.... I’ve always loved BVs but I guess my love has recently turned into “buy” during this lockdown.. many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## princess.melody

Hello! I’d like to have this bag authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Ajole_Schmitz

Hello. Could you please Tell me, if its authentic? Thx


----------



## indiaink

theobatha said:


> Hi all, once again, very grateful for your thoughts on whether this BV is authentic.... I’ve always loved BVs but I guess my love has recently turned into “buy” during this lockdown.. many thanks in advance for your help!


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

princess.melody said:


> Hello! I’d like to have this bag authenticate. Thanks!


There are a couple of things that bother me on this one; we'll have to wait for someone with more experience with this style to help. @V0N1B2 can you take a look?


----------



## indiaink

Ajole_Schmitz said:


> Hello. Could you please Tell me, if its authentic? Thx


Authentic older model.


----------



## greypolkadot

Hello,

Would I please be able to get someone to authenticate this zip coin purse for me?

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Mauve Zip Coin Purse
*Seller name or ID: *Jadore Couture
*Working Link to pictures: https://jadorecouture.ca/product/bottega-veneta-mauve-coin-purse/
Comments: *I have asked the seller for photos of the authenticity tag and will add when available

I'd appreciate any insight you're able to give. Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

greypolkadot said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would I please be able to get someone to authenticate this zip coin purse for me?
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Mauve Zip Coin Purse
> *Seller name or ID: *Jadore Couture
> *Working Link to pictures: https://jadorecouture.ca/product/bottega-veneta-mauve-coin-purse/
> Comments: *I have asked the seller for photos of the authenticity tag and will add when available
> 
> I'd appreciate any insight you're able to give. Thank you!


We do need those photos, but in the meantime, it looks good, and ALSO please note their description says 'calfskin', and it is lambskin, or 'nappa', not calfskin.


----------



## greypolkadot

indiaink said:


> We do need those photos, but in the meantime, it looks good, and ALSO please note their description says 'calfskin', and it is lambskin, or 'nappa', not calfskin.



Okay thank you, yes I was curious about the leather! The seller just sent me these.


----------



## indiaink

greypolkadot said:


> Okay thank you, yes I was curious about the leather! The seller just sent me these.
> View attachment 4727527
> View attachment 4727528


Authentic.


----------



## greypolkadot

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thanks for your help


----------



## V0N1B2

princess.melody said:


> Hello! I’d like to have this bag authenticate. Thanks!


The Sofio Fiocco (Pillow Knot) Hobo is authentic, IMO 
It looks like it might be Goatskin.
This style is sold exclusively in BV Outlets.


----------



## theobatha

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## princess.melody

V0N1B2 said:


> The Sofio Fiocco (Pillow Knot) Hobo is authentic, IMO
> It looks like it might be Goatskin.
> This style is sold exclusively in BV Outlets.


Thank you so much ladies @V0N1B2  and @indiaink


----------



## moppi111

Hello. Could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you so much


----------



## indiaink

moppi111 said:


> Hello. Could you please tell me if this is authentic? Thank you so much


Authentic.


----------



## moppi111

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you and have a nice day


----------



## NojoVill

Can you help me Authenticate this Wallet i recently gifted? I would really appreciate it. 
Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

NojoVill said:


> Can you help me Authenticate this Wallet i recently gifted? I would really appreciate it.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730210


Not authentic.


----------



## Sve01

Dear authenticators! Could you please help me authenticate this BV? 
Item: Bottega Veneta Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/174282321914?ViewItem=&item=174282321914
I've got from the seller some additional pictures. Here they are.
Thank you very much!


----------



## kamikamiki

Looking for assistance with authentication of the following:
Item: Bottega Veneta Purple Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Medium Cesta Tote Bag
Number: 348252
Seller: Yoogi’s Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...oven-nappa-leather-medium-cesta-tote-bag.html

Happy with Yoogi’s Closet in the past...


----------



## indiaink

Sve01 said:


> Dear authenticators! Could you please help me authenticate this BV?
> Item: Bottega Veneta Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/174282321914?ViewItem=&item=174282321914
> I've got from the seller some additional pictures. Here they are.
> Thank you very much!
> View attachment 4730564
> View attachment 4730565
> View attachment 4730566
> View attachment 4730567
> View attachment 4730568


I am not familiar with this style; hopefully someone will be along soon to answer you.


----------



## indiaink

kamikamiki said:


> Looking for assistance with authentication of the following:
> Item: Bottega Veneta Purple Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Medium Cesta Tote Bag
> Number: 348252
> Seller: Yoogi’s Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...oven-nappa-leather-medium-cesta-tote-bag.html
> 
> Happy with Yoogi’s Closet in the past...


Authentic.


----------



## alikatherine

Hi! I just received this bag and am wondering if someone can please authenticate it.
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...leather-with-intrecciato-detail-small50128148

images:


----------



## RT1

Could someone please help me authenticate this one?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-000-Unused-Bottega-Veneta-Limited-Edition-Cabat-Small-Tote-w-Pouch/114224223998?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## indiaink

RTone said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-000-Unused-Bottega-Veneta-Limited-Edition-Cabat-Small-Tote-w-Pouch/114224223998?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Yes, it's authentic - I posted it in the Deals thread yesterday.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Yes, it's authentic - I posted it in the Deals thread yesterday.


Thank you!!!


----------



## indiaink

alikatherine said:


> Hi! I just received this bag and am wondering if someone can please authenticate it.
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...leather-with-intrecciato-detail-small50128148
> 
> images:


Authentic Cervo Small Loop.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Dear authenticators! Could you please help me authenticate this BV?
> Item: Bottega Veneta Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/174282321914?ViewItem=&item=174282321914
> I've got from the seller some additional pictures. Here they are.
> Thank you very much!
> View attachment 4730564
> View attachment 4730565
> View attachment 4730566
> View attachment 4730567
> View attachment 4730568


This looks like it may have been from the Mirror Lens collection (2014) but the photos are inadequate.
As per page one of the Authenticate This BV thread, the photos NEEDED/REQUIRED for a more informed authentication ar as follows:
*Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has *clear close-ups* of
1. *all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather*
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
3. *views of zippers and zipper pulls*
4. views of the lining
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
6. views of hardware


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks like it may have been from the Mirror Lens collection (2014) but the photos are inadequate.
> As per page one of the Authenticate This BV thread, the photos NEEDED/REQUIRED for a more informed authentication ar as follows:
> *Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has *clear close-ups* of
> 1. *all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather*
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. *views of zippers and zipper pulls*
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware


I know that the pictures are terrible. I’ve asked the seller for better and clear photos, but that was all I’ve got. Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## dolali

Hello dear BV authenticators! I am looking for a bright, "happy" BV to take out and about, once this horrible pandemic is over...  because it will be over, right?? RIGHT???? Please, let it be over soon!!!

Your opinion on authenticity is appreciated! 

Item Name: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Orange-Leather-Hobo-Handbag/233588069887
Listing number:  233588069887
Seller name or ID: genuinestuff777
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Orange-Leather-Hobo-Handbag/233588069887
Comments: Hope you are staying safe and healthy


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hello dear BV authenticators! I am looking for a bright, "happy" BV to take out and about, once this horrible pandemic is over...  because it will be over, right?? RIGHT???? Please, let it be over soon!!!
> Your opinion on authenticity is appreciated!
> Item Name: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Orange-Leather-Hobo-Handbag/233588069887
> Listing number:  233588069887
> Seller name or ID: genuinestuff777
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Intrecciato-Orange-Leather-Hobo-Handbag/233588069887
> Comments: Hope you are staying safe and healthy


The Medium (?) Veneta is authentic, IMO. I think it might be Tangerine from Resort 2013


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> I know that the pictures are terrible. I’ve asked the seller for better and clear photos, but that was all I’ve got. Thank you very much for your time!


No problem, it looks okay, but seeing the whole authenticity tag would be helpful.  If you get better/more photos, post them.


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium (?) Veneta is authentic, IMO. I think it might be Tangerine from Resort 2013



Thank you so much for your quick response and the extra info on the bag!


----------



## Inna0

Hello dear BV authenticators! Hope you’re having a great day! It would be of a great help if you can tell your opinion on this bag I’m about to purchase. Does everything look authentic?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254569627592
I Also got additional photos


















what do you think? Thank you in advance for your time and consideration♥️


----------



## Inna0

For some reason I can't upload additional pictures but I have a photo of a code which says B02504947X (or maybe the last one is Y) - not clear on the photo I got. Does it seem legit?


----------



## Inna0

Inna0 said:


> Hello dear BV authenticators! Hope you’re having a great day! It would be of a great help if you can tell your opinion on this bag I’m about to purchase. Does everything look authentic?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254569627592
> I Also got additional photos
> 
> For some reason I can't upload additional pictures but I have a photo of a code which says B02504947X (or maybe the last one is Y) - not clear on the photo I got. Does it seem legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think? Thank you in advance for your time and consideration♥️


----------



## Sve01

Dear Authenticators! I would like to know your opinion on the authenticity of this wallet. Thank you in advance for your help!
Item: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Wallet 
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bo...951632?hash=item4dac585410:g:EdwAAOSw9-9ewVu7


----------



## V0N1B2

Inna0 said:


> Hello dear BV authenticators! Hope you’re having a great day! It would be of a great help if you can tell your opinion on this bag I’m about to purchase. Does everything look authentic?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254569627592
> I Also got additional photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think? Thank you in advance for your time and consideration♥️


The Veneta is authentic, IMO.  It looks (to me) to be Quetsche from Fall 2013 - it should state the colour on the receipt.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Dear Authenticators! I would like to know your opinion on the authenticity of this wallet. Thank you in advance for your help!
> Item: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Wallet
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Bo...951632?hash=item4dac585410:g:EdwAAOSw9-9ewVu7


The French Wallet is authentic, IMO :flower:
Looks like it might be Baccara Rose from (I think?) Resort 2019.


----------



## Sve01

Dear Authenticators! I would like to no your opinion on the authenticity of this wallet. Thank you in advance for your help!
Item: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Wallet
Link:


V0N1B2 said:


> The French Wallet is authentic, IMO :flower:
> Looks like it might be Baccara Rose from (I think?) Resort 2019.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> No problem, it looks okay, but seeing the whole authenticity tag would be helpful.  If you get better/more photos, post them.


Hello! I've really got more photos from the seller.  
Here is the link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-veneta-taschen/174289458063
And here are the photos:












I hope these pictures are better! Thanks a lot!


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Hello! I've really got more photos from the seller.
> Here is the link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-veneta-taschen/174289458063
> And here are the photos:
> View attachment 4736681
> View attachment 4736682
> View attachment 4736683
> View attachment 4736684
> View attachment 4736685
> 
> View attachment 4736687
> 
> View attachment 4736688
> 
> View attachment 4736689
> 
> I hope these pictures are better! Thanks a lot!


Much better. This bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> Much better. This bag is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

Sve01 said:


> Hello! I've really got more photos from the seller.
> Here is the link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-veneta-taschen/174289458063
> And here are the photos:
> View attachment 4736681
> View attachment 4736682
> View attachment 4736683
> View attachment 4736684
> View attachment 4736685
> 
> View attachment 4736687
> 
> View attachment 4736688
> 
> View attachment 4736689
> 
> I hope these pictures are better! Thanks a lot!


BTW, This bag is from Spring 2014 and I think, was called the Intreccio Border Calf Sphere Shoulder Bag.  The colour looks like it might be Blush 
"Inspired by the Nappa Glass collection, this beautifully designed Calf Sphere shoulder bag has been given a contemporary edge by the distinctive leather and bronze-link handle. Faithfully handcrafted in intrecciato New Calf leather, the design has been meticulously finished with the innovative mirror accents on the clasp and hand-painted piping with contrasting marcapunto stitches. Compact and essential, the bag comes complete with a lamb velour lining and two practical compartments."


----------



## Sve01

V0N1B2 said:


> BTW, This bag is from Spring 2014 and I think, was called the Intreccio Border Calf Sphere Shoulder Bag.  The colour looks like it might be Blush
> "Inspired by the Nappa Glass collection, this beautifully designed Calf Sphere shoulder bag has been given a contemporary edge by the distinctive leather and bronze-link handle. Faithfully handcrafted in intrecciato New Calf leather, the design has been meticulously finished with the innovative mirror accents on the clasp and hand-painted piping with contrasting marcapunto stitches. Compact and essential, the bag comes complete with a lamb velour lining and two practical compartments."


Wow!!! I haven’t expected so much information on the bag! Thank you soooooo much! Hope, I’ll get it!


----------



## naomi190700

Hi,
Does it look authentic? Seller says it is authentic and tha she cannot post more pictures in this website.

*Item Name: *Bolsa Bottega Intrecciato Crossbody
*Seller name or ID:* Bazar da Eduarda
*Working Link to pictures: *https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-bottega-intrecciato-crossbody-40052334
*Comments: *This is a Brazilian website for sales of used itens. Seller says that there is limit for photos uploaded.

Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

naomi190700 said:


> Hi,
> Does it look authentic? Seller says it is authentic and tha she cannot post more pictures in this website.
> 
> *Item Name: *Bolsa Bottega Intrecciato Crossbody
> *Seller name or ID:* Bazar da Eduarda
> *Working Link to pictures: *https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-bottega-intrecciato-crossbody-40052334
> *Comments: *This is a Brazilian website for sales of used itens. Seller says that there is limit for photos uploaded.
> 
> Thank you


This is missing ALL required photos to authenticate.  Namely a closeup of the heatstamp and the authenticity tag.  
Based on what I see, I don't like it but will reserve judgement until the proper pictures are provided.
For what its worth, the five Bottegas at the bottom where it says "you may also like" (or words to that effect) are also suspect, IMO


----------



## ic8121

Hi there,

I'm new to this forum and stumbled upon this thread as I was doing some authenticity research. I found this bag on Poshmark - a resell app - and was wondering if you could please help authenticate? I've read that Bottega Veneta bags are usually lined with some sort of suede or leather so the lining of this one is throwing me off.  

Thanks in advance! 
*
Item Name: *Bottega Veneta shoulder bag
*Seller name or ID: *@luxredeaux
*Working Link: **https://poshmark.com/listing/Ivory-vintage-Bottega-Veneta-NWOT-5e726cead1aa254bf80f421b*


----------



## naomi190700

V0N1B2 said:


> This is missing ALL required photos to authenticate.  Namely a closeup of the heatstamp and the authenticity tag.
> Based on what I see, I don't like it but will reserve judgement until the proper pictures are provided.
> For what its worth, the five Bottegas at the bottom where it says "you may also like" (or words to that effect) are also suspect, IMO



Thank you! Since the seller says it is not possible to upload more photos and you have seen red flags, I will look for another one. The other five bottegas at the bottom are from different sellers in the same website... but, anyway, do not want to take chances...

Thanks again


----------



## MissJewelsRacho

Hi All. It’s my first time buying a pre-owned purse. I will really appreciate all your help to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.


----------



## V0N1B2

ic8121 said:


> Hi there,
> I'm new to this forum and stumbled upon this thread as I was doing some authenticity research. I found this bag on Poshmark - a resell app - and was wondering if you could please help authenticate? I've read that Bottega Veneta bags are usually lined with some sort of suede or leather so the lining of this one is throwing me off.
> Thanks in advance!
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta shoulder bag
> *Seller name or ID: *@luxredeaux
> *Working Link: **https://poshmark.com/listing/Ivory-vintage-Bottega-Veneta-NWOT-5e726cead1aa254bf80f421b*


I am not very well-versed in vintage, but this has all the hallmarks of an authentic vintage Bottega Veneta (probably from the late 80s - early 90s)


----------



## V0N1B2

MissJewelsRacho said:


> Hi All. It’s my first time buying a pre-owned purse. I will really appreciate all your help to authenticate this bag. Thank you very much.


Normally I would really like to see a photo of the heatstamp but since I highly highly doubt this particular treatment was faked.... 
The Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Small Olimpia is authentic, IMO.
It looks like Dahlia to me, from Spring 2018. 
However, I still would feel most comfortable seeing the heatstamp.


----------



## MissJewelsRacho

V0N1B2 said:


> Normally I would really like to see a photo of the heatstamp but since I highly highly doubt this particular treatment was faked....
> The Intrecciato Nappa Ayers Small Olimpia is authentic, IMO.
> It looks like Dahlia to me, from Spring 2018.
> However, I still would feel most comfortable seeing the heatstamp.




I attached a photo of the heat stamp I just took.


----------



## V0N1B2

MissJewelsRacho said:


> I attached a photo of the heat stamp I just took.


Thank you. I feel better stating it's authentic IMO now


----------



## MissJewelsRacho

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you. I feel better stating it's authentic IMO now



Thank you very much!! I really had no idea of this is authentic or not. Thank God for forums like this! Thank you very much! Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## princess.melody

Hi Ladies,
Can you authenticate this purse for me please?

Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

princess.melody said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can you authenticate this purse for me please? Thanks!


The Ebano Cervo Hobo is authentic, IMO


----------



## Koshechka007

Hi  I am new here, a friend really recommended this forum. I have purchased BV padded cassette in fondante from Ebay Authenticate *Eastvaleluxe *and really worried that it is a super fake. 
*
Item Name: BV Padded Cassette in Fondante

Seller name or ID:  Eastvaleluxe (Ebay Authenticate)

Working Link to pictures: pictures attached 

Comments: Alignment looks off to me, and also there is no BV engraving on a zipperhead and a strap buckle. Ebay Authenticate guarantied it is authentic and I just authenticated it with ******************, who said it is authentic too, however I am still very unsure. Attaching the pictures, let me know what do you think and if you need more pictures.*


----------



## Owen.ho

Hi friends, can you please help authenticate this passport holder?
*
Item Name: BV Gray Ardoise Intrecciato Ayers Passport Case

Seller name or ID: mycoconut23 (ebay)

Working Link to pictures: pictures attached*
*
thank you in advance for the help
	

		
			
		

		
	



*


----------



## V0N1B2

Koshechka007 said:


> Hi  I am new here, a friend really recommended this forum. I have purchased BV padded cassette in fondante from Ebay Authenticate *Eastvaleluxe *and really worried that it is a super fake.
> *
> Item Name: BV Padded Cassette in Fondante
> Seller name or ID:  Eastvaleluxe (Ebay Authenticate)
> Working Link to pictures: pictures attached
> Comments: Alignment looks off to me, and also there is no BV engraving on a zipperhead and a strap buckle. Ebay Authenticate guarantied it is authentic and I just authenticated it with ******************, who said it is authentic too, however I am still very unsure. Attaching the pictures, let me know what do you think and if you need more pictures.*


I am unable to authenticate any Daniel Lee era bags just due to the inconsistencies with them.  Many of them have already changed details that make it difficult. Some bags have engraving on zippers, while the same bag in a different co,our or size may. It - its maddening. I don't have enough experience with these newer items to offer an informed opinion. Hopefully someone else who has seen and/or purchased this bag *directly from a BV boutique* will be able to chime in and help. I didn't see an interior heatstamp on this bag, it should be imprinted on the interior flap. Unless this is something that has once again been changed from one season to another and is found on some bags but not others.  Also, the authenticity tag... has the leather that it is sewn into been cut for some reason? The only way you can know for sure is to ask BV directly to run the tag and confirm it in fact belongs to a Fondente Padded Cassette bag.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## V0N1B2

Owen.ho said:


> Hi friends, can you please help authenticate this passport holder?
> *
> Item Name: BV Gray Ardoise Intrecciato Ayers Passport Case
> Seller name or ID: mycoconut23 (ebay)
> Working Link to pictures: pictures attached
> thank you in advance for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747659
> View attachment 4747659
> *


I'm sorry, this item is not authentic, IMO


----------



## Owen.ho

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry, this item is not authentic, IMO


Hi V0N1B2, thank you for the fast reply. Can you please send me a private message if possible on what makes you think its not authentic? As the seller (a store with 26 years experience with an in store authenticator) said that it is authentic but i want to make sure to not buying a fake item if its not authentic. Thanks again


----------



## V0N1B2

Owen.ho said:


> Hi V0N1B2, thank you for the fast reply. Can you please send me a private message if possible on what makes you think its not authentic? As the seller (a store with 26 years experience with an in store authenticator) said that it is authentic but i want to make sure to not buying a fake item if its not authentic. Thanks again


It's my opinion that the authenticity tag is a total fake.  It's just not right.
I would welcome another set of eyes to look at it though if you like. 
This seller has previously sold fakes, as I checked out their completed/sold listings.
Fake Ebano Sloane here:


Fake Balenciaga City (confirmed by @muchstuff ) here:


I am not saying the seller is knowingly selling counterfeit items, I just think maybe their authenticator isn't as diligent as they should be.  Having said that, I believe the other two Men's Bottega Veneta SLGs they have for sale are authentic, IMO


----------



## Owen.ho

V0N1B2 said:


> It's my opinion that the authenticity tag is a total fake.  It's just not right.
> I would welcome another set of eyes to look at it though if you like.
> This seller has previously sold fakes, as I checked out their completed/sold listings.
> Fake Ebano Sloane here:
> View attachment 4748429
> 
> Fake Balenciaga City (confirmed by @muchstuff ) here:
> View attachment 4748430
> 
> I am not saying the seller is knowingly selling counterfeit items, I just think maybe their authenticator isn't as diligent as they should be.  Having said that, I believe the other two Men's Bottega Veneta SLGs they have for sale are authentic, IMO


Yes, i see that as well before that the tag was the big give away. Ok, thanks again for your input. I have got the seller to cancel the order. They werent happy i said that it doesnt look authentic and still adamant that it is. Anyway, thanks again for everything


----------



## Koshechka007

V0N1B2 said:


> I am unable to authenticate any Daniel Lee era bags just due to the inconsistencies with them.  Many of them have already changed details that make it difficult. Some bags have engraving on zippers, while the same bag in a different co,our or size may. It - its maddening. I don't have enough experience with these newer items to offer an informed opinion. Hopefully someone else who has seen and/or purchased this bag *directly from a BV boutique* will be able to chime in and help. I didn't see an interior heatstamp on this bag, it should be imprinted on the interior flap. Unless this is something that has once again been changed from one season to another and is found on some bags but not others.  Also, the authenticity tag... has the leather that it is sewn into been cut for some reason? The only way you can know for sure is to ask BV directly to run the tag and confirm it in fact belongs to a Fondente Padded Cassette bag.
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help




Not sure if the leather has been cut, but it was hand sewn in a very rough way, here is an additional picture. Thank you for your help and quick reply!


----------



## jzxjzx845

Hi everyone- it’s my first time doing this I’m posting for my cousin who has just bought this Bag. Please kindly authenticate with an estimate of age and colour if possible, much appreciated she’s so worried.


----------



## chokmp

Hi,

I came across this preloved bag which seems to be in excellent condition but I have not seen this design before. I would be very grateful and much appreciate if you would authenticate this bag.

Thank you!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Good Day Authenticators,

Can you please help me know if this is authentic? It looks authentic to me. I love the color. Some of the seller's comments are troublesome.
TIA

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cabat
Listing number: 254283138523
Seller name or ID: boom2hanten
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...138523?hash=item3b3474c5db:g:8B4AAOSwovFbLImH
Comments:  You probably cannot comment on condition, but I'm all ears if you can.*


----------



## V0N1B2

jzxjzx845 said:


> Hi everyone- it’s my first time doing this I’m posting for my cousin who has just bought this Bag. Please kindly authenticate with an estimate of age and colour if possible, much appreciated she’s so worried.


This bag is before my time with Bottega Veneta. I don’t know if it had a name, but the colour I’m assuming from the code ELB might be Electric Blue. It has all the hallmarks of an authentic BV 
If I had to guess I would say it’s from maybe the early to mid 1990s


----------



## V0N1B2

chokmp said:


> Hi,
> I came across this preloved bag which seems to be in excellent condition but I have not seen this design before. I would be very grateful and much appreciate if you would authenticate this bag.
> Thank you!


The Drop Bag Is authentic, IMO , but as they’re sold only in BV outlets now, I can’t tell you the colour. It does look kind of like one of the colours from Spring 2012 or maybe it was Resort...
Plaster or Dakar? Something like that. Could be Dakar Buffalo leather.


----------



## V0N1B2

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Good Day Authenticators,
> 
> Can you please help me know if this is authentic? It looks authentic to me. I love the color. Some of the seller's comments are troublesome.
> TIA
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cabat
> Listing number: 254283138523
> Seller name or ID: boom2hanten
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...138523?hash=item3b3474c5db:g:8B4AAOSwovFbLImH
> Comments:  You probably cannot comment on condition, but I'm all ears if you can.*
> View attachment 4751774
> View attachment 4751775


I would love to see better (full) photos of both the authenticity tag and the plate before confirming, but so far it looks like an authentic Mini Cabat. I don’t know what colour it is, I assume it’s Cooper.
Condition? Well... it’s from 2005-ish so it’s got 15 years of wear on it


----------



## jzxjzx845

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag is before my time with Bottega Veneta. I don’t know if it had a name, but the colour I’m assuming from the code ELB might be Electric Blue. It has all the hallmarks of an authentic BV
> If I had to guess I would say it’s from maybe the early to mid 1990s



Thank you very much for taking the time to respond, very kind of you and much appreciated!


----------



## chokmp

V0N1B2 said:


> The Drop Bag Is authentic, IMO , but as they’re sold only in BV outlets now, I can’t tell you the colour. It does look kind of like one of the colours from Spring 2012 or maybe it was Resort...
> Plaster or Dakar? Something like that. Could be Dakar Buffalo leather.


Thank you so much for your time. Much appreciate it!


----------



## MoonyuE

*Item Name: BV wallet 8 card
Seller name or ID: brandbelive from shopee https://shopee.co.th/namwwan
Working Link to pictures: 
Comments: The seller has many positive reviews but I still want to make sure.*


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

V0N1B2 said:


> I would love to see better (full) photos of both the authenticity tag and the plate before confirming, but so far it looks like an authentic Mini Cabat. I don’t know what colour it is, I assume it’s Cooper.
> Condition? Well... it’s from 2005-ish so it’s got 15 years of wear on it


Thanks for the confirmation. You're right. 15 years is 15 years. I love the orange, and that might be unduly influencing me. Hmm... I'll take a few breaths on this.


----------



## serenityneow

Hello Von and fellow authenticators, I’d love your help with this Cassette bag.  I purchased it, so have photos in addition to the link.

Item Name: Cassette bag
Listing No.: 133379863547
Seller is: calcalavera2011
Link: https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=133379863547&transactionId=1702252912003


----------



## V0N1B2

MoonyuE said:


> *Item Name: BV wallet 8 card
> Seller name or ID: brandbelive from shopee https://shopee.co.th/namwwan
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments: The seller has many positive reviews but I still want to make sure.*



I'm not able to see this link. Can you directly post the photos here? Needed pictures are noted on page one of this thread


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> Hello Von and fellow authenticators, I’d love your help with this Cassette bag.  I purchased it, so have photos in addition to the link.
> 
> Item Name: Cassette bag
> Listing No.: 133379863547
> Seller is: calcalavera2011
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/vod/FetchOrderDetails?itemId=133379863547&transactionId=1702252912003
> 
> View attachment 4753868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753870
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753873
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753874
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753876
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753877


The Bordeaux Cassette Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, Von!


----------



## MoonyuE

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not able to see this link. Can you directly post the photos here? Needed pictures are noted on page one of this thread


I'm sorry. The photo link disappears and I don't know why.
Here are photos


----------



## V0N1B2

MoonyuE said:


> I'm sorry. The photo link disappears and I don't know why.
> Here are photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4757240
> View attachment 4757241
> View attachment 4757242
> View attachment 4757243
> View attachment 4757244
> View attachment 4757245


The Bifold Wallet is authentic, IMO


----------



## MoonyuE

V0N1B2 said:


> The Bifold Wallet is authentic, IMO


 Thank you so much


----------



## Koconnor214

Hi, I don’t believe this Bottega Veneta Ciambrino bag is authentic based on the label and lining. The ”B” on the label is almost under the stud holding the nameplate in place and I haven’t seen this type of label before.  Also, the lining is medium/dark brown; zipper does say RiRi. I hope I’m wrong, but would appreciate your input and opinion. Thank you!


----------



## Koconnor214

Here’s a few additional photos of the bag. The leather is pretty soft, but the nameplate worries me that it is fake. Thanks in advance for any guidance!


----------



## ghecute

Great Day! Please help me authenticate thid Bottega Veneta. Thank you in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

Koconnor214 said:


> Hi, I don’t believe this Bottega Veneta Ciambrino bag is authentic based on the label and lining. The ”B” on the label is almost under the stud holding the nameplate in place and I haven’t seen this type of label before.  Also, the lining is medium/dark brown; zipper does say RiRi. I hope I’m wrong, but would appreciate your input and opinion. Thank you!





Koconnor214 said:


> Here’s a few additional photos of the bag. The leather is pretty soft, but the nameplate worries me that it is fake. Thanks in advance for any guidance!


There’s nothing wrong with the heatstamp. I would like to see a full photo of the actual bag and a picture of the top including the strap.


----------



## V0N1B2

ghecute said:


> Great Day! Please help me authenticate thid Bottega Veneta. Thank you in advance.


This “Montaigne” is not authentic, sorry


----------



## Koconnor214

Hi Von! Here are a few more photos; thanks for helping out with this! Hopefully these are better. The weird thing I just noticed is a few strands of some type of “clear filament” coming out from underneath the weave. You can barely see it in the next to last photo.


----------



## ghecute

V0N1B2 said:


> This “Montaigne” is not authentic, sorry


Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## V0N1B2

Koconnor214 said:


> Hi Von! Here are a few more photos; thanks for helping out with this! Hopefully these are better. The weird thing I just noticed is a few strands of some type of “clear filament” coming out from underneath the weave. You can barely see it in the next to last photo.


Sorry, I'm trying to figure out what this is. It's most certainly not a Ciambrino Bag, it's also not a small Iron Bag.  I asked for a photo of the bag in its entirety because I want to see the shape of the bag. Those are buckles that attach the straps? This looks like some kind of accessory or cosmetics pouch with a strap. I don't know what it is.
Maybe one of the other ladies can help? @indiaink @septembersiren @Miss_FancyBags


----------



## Koconnor214

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to figure out what this is. It's most certainly not a Ciambrino Bag, it's also not a small Iron Bag.  I asked for a photo of the bag in its entirety because I want to see the shape of the bag. Those are buckles that attach the straps? This looks like some kind of accessory or cosmetics pouch with a strap. I don't know what it is.
> Maybe one of the other ladies can help? @indiaink @septembersiren @Miss_FancyBags



The bag is about 13” x 6” x 5.5” in dimensions;  seller is the one who described at as a CambrIno bag...it’s got a weird almost triangle shape to it and buckles on each end of the strap...no grommets or anything on the rest of the strap. Here’s some close-ups of the buckle/strap. Thanks again!


----------



## V0N1B2

Koconnor214 said:


> The bag is about 13” x 6” x 5.5” in dimensions;  seller is the one who described at as a CambrIno bag...it’s got a weird almost triangle shape to it and buckles on each end of the strap...no grommets or anything on the rest of the strap. Here’s some close-ups of the buckle/strap. Thanks again!


Someone else will have to help you, sorry 
I thought it looked like something that came out around Spring 2013 for a second, but I don't know...
I'm at a complete loss as to what I'm looking at in the pictures.


----------



## Koconnor214

V0N1B2 said:


> Someone else will have to help you, sorry
> I thought it looked like something that came out around Spring 2013 for a second, but I don't know...
> I'm at a complete loss as to what I'm looking at in the pictures.


Thank you for trying! Karen


----------



## indiaink

Koconnor214 said:


> The bag is about 13” x 6” x 5.5” in dimensions;  seller is the one who described at as a CambrIno bag...it’s got a weird almost triangle shape to it and buckles on each end of the strap...no grommets or anything on the rest of the strap. Here’s some close-ups of the buckle/strap. Thanks again!


This is not authentic.Too many things don’t add up. It’s a ‘wannabe-but-not-quite’.


----------



## Koconnor214

indiaink said:


> This is not authentic.Too many things don’t add up. It’s a ‘wannabe-but-not-quite’.


Thank you; appreciate it!


----------



## Fashionista888

Hello Von and fellow authenticators Please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Pyton Knot Clutch. I purchased this clutch, so i can add pic. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## V0N1B2

Fashionista888 said:


> Hello Von and fellow authenticators Please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Pyton Knot Clutch. I purchased this clutch, so i can add pic. Thanks a lot in advance
> View attachment 4761965
> View attachment 4761965


I don't believe this is authentic, sorry


----------



## Fashionista888

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't believe this is authentic, sorry


Hi Von  i bought this clutch from TheRealReal . Do you see any red flags? thanks a lot


----------



## V0N1B2

Fashionista888 said:


> Hi Von  i bought this clutch from TheRealReal . Do you see any red flags? thanks a lot


Yeah. Everything.
1. BV doesn't do snakeskin stretch knots - or any full Python knots really except special/seasonal editions.
2. The engraving on the clasp is atrocious 
3. The RealReal probably has more fake knots than real ones on their site - just like the Cabats. 
4. The interior finishing is just not up to BV's quality standards.


----------



## Fashionista888

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah. Everything.
> 1. BV doesn't do snakeskin stretch knots - or any full Python knots really except special/seasonal editions.
> 2. The engraving on the clasp is atrocious
> 3. The RealReal probably has more fake knots than real ones on their site - just like the Cabats.
> 4. The interior finishing is just not up to BV's quality standards.


Von,  SInce it appears that the bag I purshased from The RealReal is not authenticate would you be able to provide me with an authentication saying such in order to for me to prove to TheRealReal they sold me a fake bag. If your unable to provide me with authentiication would you be able to recommend someone who can.Thanks a lot!


----------



## V0N1B2

Fashionista888 said:


> Von,  SInce it appears that the bag I purshased from The RealReal is not authenticate would you be able to provide me with an authentication saying such in order to for me to prove to TheRealReal they sold me a fake bag. If your unable to provide me with authentiication would you be able to recommend someone who can.Thanks a lot!


That's not something we do here.
You can try a service like Authenticate4u


			Authenticate4U.com - Services


----------



## Fashionista888

Hello Von and fellow authenticators  Please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta knot  satin gold color clutch. I also purchased this clutch from TheRealReal and now worry about authenticity, since the first one not authentic. Thanks a lot, i appreciate it


----------



## indiaink

Fashionista888 said:


> Hello Von and fellow authenticators  Please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta knot satin gold color clutch. I also purchased this clutch from TheRealReal and now worry about authenticity, since the first one not authentic. Thanks a lot, i appreciate it


This is authentic.


----------



## catsinthebag

Hello lovely BV ladies, could you please authenticate this bag? I know Yoogis is a reputable seller but want to cover all my bases. 

Also, assuming the bag is authentic, could you provide some insight into the color? Is there a BV color called Burgundy or are they generalizing the color name? I’ve fallen in love with Bordeaux, but don’t know if this model of Olimpia preceded that color name and wonder if it’s something else. Thanks so much!









						Bottega Veneta Burgundy Intrecciato Boutis Woven Nappa Leather Small Olimpia Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Bottega Veneta Burgundy Intrecciato Boutis Woven Nappa Leather Small Olimpia Bag. Condition is New - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## Fashionista888

indiaink said:


> This is authentic.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## kevinchen

I purchased this item from a reputable boutique in Italy. It would surprise me if they sell fakes, but I've never seen BV items with white dust bags and green letters before. I also cannot find an authentication tag anywhere on the bag. I think it should just be attached on the outside of the zip pocket?

Item: maxi intreccio cassette crossbody bag


----------



## indiaink

kevinchen said:


> I purchased this item from a reputable boutique in Italy. It would surprise me if they sell fakes, but I've never seen BV items with white dust bags and green letters before. I also cannot find an authentication tag anywhere on the bag. I think it should just be attached on the outside of the zip pocket?
> 
> Item: maxi intreccio cassette crossbody bag


There should be a triangle-shaped metal buckle on the strap, and also that white tag attached to the right outside edge of the zippered pocket.


----------



## kevinchen

indiaink said:


> There should be a triangle-shaped metal buckle on the strap, and also that white tag attached to the right outside edge of the zippered pocket.


Thanks for the reply.
From the images on BV website (https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/crossbody-and-belt-bags_cod45461969sv.html), it looks like the cassette bag does not have a metal buckle on the strap? The padded cassette has it.
Regardless, the missing authenticity tag and the unusual dust bug feels really suspicious to me.


----------



## indiaink

kevinchen said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> From the images on BV website (https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/crossbody-and-belt-bags_cod45461969sv.html), it looks like the cassette bag does not have a metal buckle on the strap? The padded cassette has it.
> Regardless, the missing authenticity tag and the unusual dust bug feels really suspicious to me.


Ah, that is correct, my apologies. I thought this was the larger Cassette. At this point, I will have to defer to one of our authenticators who may have knowledge of the smaller Cassette - @V0N1B2 ?


----------



## indiaink

catsinthebag said:


> Hello lovely BV ladies, could you please authenticate this bag? I know Yoogis is a reputable seller but want to cover all my bases.
> 
> Also, assuming the bag is authentic, could you provide some insight into the color? Is there a BV color called Burgundy or are they generalizing the color name? I’ve fallen in love with Bordeaux, but don’t know if this model of Olimpia preceded that color name and wonder if it’s something else. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Burgundy Intrecciato Boutis Woven Nappa Leather Small Olimpia Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Bottega Veneta Burgundy Intrecciato Boutis Woven Nappa Leather Small Olimpia Bag. Condition is New - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762472
> View attachment 4762475
> View attachment 4762476


@V0N1B2 could you assist? I believe this to be authentic, but I don’t have the color knowledge that you have. Thank you.


----------



## kevinchen

Could someone authenticate this for me?
The style is BI-FOLD INTRECCIATO 15 WALLET.
I used it for a bit so there are some scratches on the hardware.


----------



## V0N1B2

catsinthebag said:


> Hello lovely BV ladies, could you please authenticate this bag? I know Yoogis is a reputable seller but want to cover all my bases.
> 
> Also, assuming the bag is authentic, could you provide some insight into the color? Is there a BV color called Burgundy or are they generalizing the color name? I’ve fallen in love with Bordeaux, but don’t know if this model of Olimpia preceded that color name and wonder if it’s something else. Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Burgundy Intrecciato Boutis Woven Nappa Leather Small Olimpia Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Bottega Veneta Burgundy Intrecciato Boutis Woven Nappa Leather Small Olimpia Bag. Condition is New - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762472
> View attachment 4762475
> View attachment 4762476





indiaink said:


> @V0N1B2 could you assist? I believe this to be authentic, but I don’t have the color knowledge that you have. Thank you.


This is an authentic Olimpia from Pre-Fall 2018, IMO.
I assume it's Barolo (?) and the treatment was was called Boutis.  
I believe it was calf leather, like the chain tote was.


----------



## V0N1B2

kevinchen said:


> I purchased this item from a reputable boutique in Italy. It would surprise me if they sell fakes, but I've never seen BV items with white dust bags and green letters before. I also cannot find an authentication tag anywhere on the bag. I think it should just be attached on the outside of the zip pocket?
> 
> Item: maxi intreccio cassette crossbody bag





indiaink said:


> Ah, that is correct, my apologies. I thought this was the larger Cassette. At this point, I will have to defer to one of our authenticators who may have knowledge of the smaller Cassette - @V0N1B2 ?


I prefer not to authenticate Daniel Lee era items. I've never seen them and have no interest learning about them. Sorry


----------



## catsinthebag

indiaink said:


> @V0N1B2 could you assist? I believe this to be authentic, but I don’t have the color knowledge that you have. Thank you.





V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Olimpia from Pre-Fall 2018, IMO.
> I assume it's Barolo (?) and the treatment was was called Boutis.
> I believe it was calf leather, like the chain tote was.



Thank you both! I actually have this bag with the Boutis stitch (from what I understand, Boutis is a type of quilt stitch) in Deco Rose. I don’t trust myself to authenticate and my boutique never got this color. Yes, it’s probably Barolo. Thanks again!


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to figure out what this is. It's most certainly not a Ciambrino Bag, it's also not a small Iron Bag.  I asked for a photo of the bag in its entirety because I want to see the shape of the bag. Those are buckles that attach the straps? This looks like some kind of accessory or cosmetics pouch with a strap. I don't know what it is.
> Maybe one of the other ladies can help? @indiaink @septembersiren @Miss_FancyBags


Sorry, while I am not suspicious of lining, tag or heat stamp, I’m not familiar with this style so I can’t opine.  Hopefully, someone else can!


----------



## doctor_paul

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Card Case in Nappa Bicolor (Black-Blue) PRISTINE
eBay Listing number: 183759183415
Seller name or ID: gudstuffjd
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VE...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: listing has already closed but seller is willing to relist if I want to purchase, so need authentication info.


----------



## indiaink

doctor_paul said:


> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Card Case in Nappa Bicolor (Black-Blue) PRISTINE
> eBay Listing number: 183759183415
> Seller name or ID: gudstuffjd
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-Intrecciato-Card-Case-in-Nappa-Bicolor-Black-Blue-PRISTINE-/183759183415?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=qlp1z7FTuK4gCKi6BdsTaTUCeKQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments: listing has already closed but seller is willing to relist if I want to purchase, so need authentication info.


Authentic.


----------



## TotinScience

Hi! Can you please kindly authenticate this convertible ? Thank you so much!


----------



## indiaink

TotinScience said:


> Hi! Can you please kindly authenticate this convertible ? Thank you so much!


Authentic TM-era in the color "Ebano".


----------



## doctor_paul

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



thanks so much, do you know what season/year this bicolor card case is from? The original seller does not remember but said he had it for a couple years.


----------



## indiaink

doctor_paul said:


> thanks so much, do you know what season/year this bicolor card case is from? The original seller does not remember but said he had it for a couple years.


I do not; however, I will tag @V0N1B2, as she has quite the retaining skill for this detail and will surely be able to assist.


----------



## leeannelee

Hi authenticators! Could you please help me authenticate this item? 

Item Name: Pouch 20 in color Cammello Comments: I bought it from a reputable online retailer, but I am not sure why the color of the strap and the closure seems a bit different from the bag itself. 

Please let me know if more pictures are needed. Thank you so much!


----------



## Orchid10

Hi, first time posting (but I have always read your posts with great interest)
Could you please support me in authenticating this purse?
thank you very much in advance for your help!
have a good day


Item Name: Veneta Medium bag
Seller name or ID: online shop
Working Link: https://lesleyluxuryvintage.com/col...-borsa-a-mano-hobo-intrecciata-in-pelle-rossa
Comments: the bag should have been already authenticated and deemed authentic


----------



## indiaink

leeannelee said:


> Hi authenticators! Could you please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item Name: Pouch 20 in color Cammello Comments: I bought it from a reputable online retailer, but I am not sure why the color of the strap and the closure seems a bit different from the bag itself.
> 
> Please let me know if more pictures are needed. Thank you so much!


May we know the name of the reputable online retailer? That will aid us in possible ability to help you.


----------



## indiaink

Orchid10 said:


> Hi, first time posting (but I have always read your posts with great interest)
> Could you please support me in authenticating this purse?
> thank you very much in advance for your help!
> have a good day
> 
> 
> Item Name: Veneta Medium bag
> Seller name or ID: online shop
> Working Link: https://lesleyluxuryvintage.com/col...-borsa-a-mano-hobo-intrecciata-in-pelle-rossa
> Comments: the bag should have been already authenticated and deemed authentic


Although we'd like to see photos of the white authentcity tag you'll find stitched inside the seam of the zippered pocket, this is authentic.


----------



## Orchid10

Thank you so much @indiaink!!! have a great day


----------



## leeannelee

indiaink said:


> May we know the name of the reputable online retailer? That will aid us in possible ability to help you.



Hi! I bought it from a website called Ssense.


----------



## Kmora

Hello,

Would you please help me authenticating this Nodini (in Irish Green?) from a private seller through a Facebook group (Swedish group for Luxury bags). It seems like I can’t link to the seller’s post, might be due to the Facebook group being private.

TIA


----------



## victoria2018

kevinchen said:


> I purchased this item from a reputable boutique in Italy. It would surprise me if they sell fakes, but I've never seen BV items with white dust bags and green letters before. I also cannot find an authentication tag anywhere on the bag. I think it should just be attached on the outside of the zip pocket?
> 
> Item: maxi intreccio cassette crossbody bag
> [/QUOTE


----------



## victoria2018

Need help to authenticate this 2020 black padded cassette bag from Italy. The dust bag and the booklet are white with different fonts from the original brown dust bag and booklet. The zipper has no Riri or butterfly marks. The side of the front buckle has no letter engraving. I did some research, but not sure if it’s a knockoff or there’s any changes on hardware and dust bag from BV. Thanks!!


----------



## victoria2018

kevinchen said:


> I purchased this item from a reputable boutique in Italy. It would surprise me if they sell fakes, but I've never seen BV items with white dust bags and green letters before. I also cannot find an authentication tag anywhere on the bag. I think it should just be attached on the outside of the zip pocket?
> 
> Item: maxi intreccio cassette crossbody bag


Hi, is it authentic? Did you find out why the dust bag and the booklet were different? Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

Kmora said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you please help me authenticating this Nodini (in Irish Green?) from a private seller through a Facebook group (Swedish group for Luxury bags). It seems like I can’t link to the seller’s post, might be due to the Facebook group being private.
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 4768693
> View attachment 4768694
> View attachment 4768695
> View attachment 4768696
> View attachment 4768697
> View attachment 4768698
> View attachment 4768699
> View attachment 4768700
> View attachment 4768701
> View attachment 4768702
> View attachment 4768703
> View attachment 4768704


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

victoria2018 said:


> Need help to authenticate this 2020 black padded cassette bag from Italy. The dust bag and the booklet are white with different fonts from the original brown dust bag and booklet. The zipper has no Riri or butterfly marks. The side of the front buckle has no letter engraving. I did some research, but not sure if it’s a knockoff or there’s any changes on hardware and dust bag from BV. Thanks!!





victoria2018 said:


> Hi, is it authentic? Did you find out why the dust bag and the booklet were different? Thanks!


We only reply publicly to questions about authenticity, so if you didn't see the answer, it's not here.

Unfortunately, these items are too new for us to authenticate here in this forum. I would recommend a pay service for your peace of mind.


----------



## victoria2018

victoria2018 said:


> Need help to authenticate this 2020 black padded cassette bag from Italy. The dust bag and the booklet are white with different fonts from the original brown dust bag and booklet. The zipper has no Riri or butterfly marks. The side of the front buckle has no letter engraving. I did some research, but not sure if it’s a knockoff or there’s any changes on hardware and dust bag from BV. Thanks!!


Yes, confirmed the white with green letters is the new dust bag from June, 2020. And some new season bags and card holders don't have BV letter engravings on the zippers. Most likely an authentic bag but still open for opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Kmora

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

doctor_paul said:


> thanks so much, do you know what season/year this bicolor card case is from? The original seller does not remember but said he had it for a couple years.





indiaink said:


> I do not; however, I will tag @V0N1B2, as she has quite the retaining skill for this detail and will surely be able to assist.


Really hard to say... looks like it could be Nero/Bluette from Spring 2016 (or maybe it was Dall 2016? I can't remember) or Nero/Signal Blue from Fall 2014


----------



## schaco

I’ve bought this bag pre-loved but can’t find an authenticity label? Can you help me?


----------



## schaco

Hi, I’ve bought this pre-loved today and was assured it is authentic but can’t find the authenticity tag inside and zippers are not RiRi.. are you able to help? Thanks


----------



## indiaink

schaco said:


> Hi, I’ve bought this pre-loved today and was assured it is authentic but can’t find the authenticity tag inside and zippers are not RiRi.. are you able to help? Thanks


There should be a white authenticity label sewn into the seam of the inside zippered pocket. Please provide photos of the front and back of that label. Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

schaco said:


> I’ve bought this bag pre-loved but can’t find an authenticity label? Can you help me?
> 
> View attachment 4770932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770933
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770934
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770935
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770936
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770937
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770938
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770939





schaco said:


> Hi, I’ve bought this pre-loved today and was assured it is authentic but can’t find the authenticity tag inside and zippers are not RiRi.. are you able to help? Thanks


It's fake, sorry


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> It's fake, sorry


Agreed, but wanted to see what label they’d used, if any. Thanks for your confirmation.


----------



## schaco

There is no white authenticity label inside (unlike my other BV bags) hence me worrying that it might not be authentic. I’ve read somewhere that not all authentic BV might have the white authenticity tag if the BV leather tag is sewn inside ‍♂️


----------



## indiaink

schaco said:


> There is no white authenticity label inside (unlike my other BV bags) hence me worrying that it might not be authentic. I’ve read somewhere that not all authentic BV might have the white authenticity tag if the BV leather tag is sewn inside ‍♂


That missing tag along with a few other markers show this bag is not authentic, as @V0N1B2 has confirmed. Sorry


----------



## schaco

Ok, thanks for your assistance, much appreciated. What are the other markers in your view, as it would help when I return the item on Monday


----------



## indiaink

schaco said:


> Ok, thanks for your assistance, much appreciated. What are the other markers in your view, as it would help when I return the item on Monday


We generally don’t list that information.


----------



## victoria2018

indiaink said:


> We only reply publicly to questions about authenticity, so if you didn't see the answer, it's not here.
> 
> Unfortunately, these items are too new for us to authenticate here in this forum. I would recommend a pay service for your peace of mind.


Thanks!


----------



## schaco

Sorry but what do you mean by ‘these items are too new’?


----------



## indiaink

schaco said:


> Sorry but what do you mean by ‘these items are too new’?


"Too new" as in put out by Bottega Veneta's new creative director and we don't have the hallmarks of his designs ... just yet. Thanks for asking!


----------



## schaco

Oh I see! But do you know at least that all bags should have the white authenticity label sewn into the lining somewhere inside? Thanks again!


----------



## indiaink

schaco said:


> Oh I see! But do you know at least that all bags should have the white authenticity label sewn into the lining somewhere inside? Thanks again!


Yes.


----------



## JudasXxIscariot

Hi all, I hope someone can help me. I purchased this recently from eBay and I just don't feel right about it. I have other BV bags and this doesnt feel at all the same. I'm almost sure its fake, but since it's allegedly 12-13 years old, I can't tell (my bags were purchased from the Natick, MA boutique before they closed 2 years back).

I really appreciate any help you can give me


----------



## indiaink

JudasXxIscariot said:


> Hi all, I hope someone can help me. I purchased this recently from eBay and I just don't feel right about it. I have other BV bags and this doesnt feel at all the same. I'm almost sure its fake, but since it's allegedly 12-13 years old, I can't tell (my bags were purchased from the Natick, MA boutique before they closed 2 years back).
> 
> I really appreciate any help you can give me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773490
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773492
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773493
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773494
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773488
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773501


This is an authentic men's convertible intrecciato satchel.


----------



## leeannelee

indiaink said:


> May we know the name of the reputable online retailer? That will aid us in possible ability to help you.





leeannelee said:


> Hi authenticators! Could you please help me authenticate this item?
> 
> Item Name: Pouch 20 in color Cammello Comments: I bought it from a reputable online retailer, but I am not sure why the color of the strap and the closure seems a bit different from the bag itself.
> 
> Please let me know if more pictures are needed. Thank you so much!



Hi! Just wanted to follow up and see what your opinion is on this bag. As previously mentioned, I bought this bag from Ssense. My concern is that the color of the straps and closure seems a bit different. Thank you in advance!


----------



## indiaink

leeannelee said:


> Hi! Just wanted to follow up and see what your opinion is on this bag. As previously mentioned, I bought this bag from Ssense. My concern is that the color of the straps and closure seems a bit different. Thank you in advance!


If the leathers were from a different batch, that would account for the difference in hue. Because this model is new enough, under a new creative director, we don’t currently have an ‘expert authenticator’ available to assist. If the coloration bothers you, contact Ssense or Bottega Veneta customer support.  Sorry we can’t help out better.


----------



## leeannelee

indiaink said:


> If the leathers were from a different batch, that would account for the difference in hue. Because this model is new enough, under a new creative director, we don’t currently have an ‘expert authenticator’ available to assist. If the coloration bothers you, contact Ssense or Bottega Veneta customer support.  Sorry we can’t help out better.



No problem at all and thank you! I appreciate it.


----------



## alikatherine

Hi ladies! Just purchased this pouch from Vestiaire collective. Something seems off to me so wanted to confirm authentic or not. Is it normal for the interior of the pouch to be nylon-y and not suede? Here are my pictures!

thank you!!


----------



## victoria2018

victoria2018 said:


> Yes, confirmed the white with green letters is the new dust bag from June, 2020. And some new season bags and card holders don't have BV letter engravings on the zippers. Most likely an authentic bag but still open for opinions. Thanks.


Yes, confirmed it’s authentic. The designer made some changes including packaging, booklet and the zipper starting from 2020 FW new season bags. And it was purchased from a reputable online retailer.


----------



## Mode79

Hi! Can someone please authenticate these Bottega Veneta slippers? I got them from a seller on EBay(this seller has great feedback) but I’m still unsure. They smell like real leather and look high quality in person. I have several other BV shoes but still can’t be sure these are authentic.


----------



## Fendilover88

pinksky777 said:


> I wanted to mention a small issue I’ve realized in the past 24 hrs and needed some help in solving... the zipper of my mini Jodie bag has no Bottega Veneta engraving on it whatsoever, but when I recently watched a YouTube video on a girl comparing her mini Jodie to an older model she showed the zipper of her Jodie (in red I may add) and it had the engraving on it!?... I looked a lot online and it seems like they all have the engraving except for the ice blue... I know mine has to be authentic because I got it straight from the Bottega boutique itself and this girl with the red said she got it from farfetch so? I’m just a little confused. Help please!


I went to Bottega store and Bloomingdale’s today. None of the bags in Bottega store have the engraving on the zipper. I saw the red one in Bloomingdale’s has the engraving. I asked the SAs, they both said that could be because of old season and new season. Now I don’t know which styles is new and old lol


----------



## Clarisaputri

Mo


----------



## qrin

Hihi, could you please help authenticate the item below?

*Item Name: *Nappa Intrecciato Nodini Crossbody Messenger Aubergine
*Seller name or ID: *Fashionphile*
Working Link to pictures: *here

Thank you!


----------



## Clarisaputri

apa nama untuk tas BV cantik ini


----------



## IntheOcean

Hope everyone's having a good Friday/Weekend! Could you please take a look at this BV zip-around wallet? I'm afraid I know next to nothing when it comes to Bottega, but saw this listing and thought this would actually be perfect as my first BV piece - if it's authentic, of course. 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Zip-Around Wallet
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: n/a
Working Link: here
Comments: I know the pictures aren't ideal, but these are what the seller provided. She says it's authentic, was a gift, purchased at our local BV store.


----------



## V0N1B2

alikatherine said:


> Hi ladies! Just purchased this pouch from Vestiaire collective. Something seems off to me so wanted to confirm authentic or not. Is it normal for the interior of the pouch to be nylon-y and not suede? Here are my pictures!
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4774263
> 
> View attachment 4774267
> View attachment 4774264
> View attachment 4774265
> View attachment 4774266


Sorry I missed this. Yes, it's normal for the interior to be cotton. There are lots of factors determining cotton or suede lining. It depends on the type of pouch/accessory and whether or not they are men's or women's items, or boutique vs. outlet, as to what type of lining they have.
This item is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

IntheOcean said:


> Hope everyone's having a good Friday/Weekend! Could you please take a look at this BV zip-around wallet? I'm afraid I know next to nothing when it comes to Bottega, but saw this listing and thought this would actually be perfect as my first BV piece - if it's authentic, of course.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Zip-Around Wallet
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: n/a
> Working Link: here
> Comments: I know the pictures aren't ideal, but these are what the seller provided. She says it's authentic, was a gift, purchased at our local BV store.
> View attachment 4783966
> View attachment 4783967
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783968
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783969
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783970
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783971


I'm sorry, this zip-around wallet is not authentic.


----------



## IntheOcean

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sorry, this zip-around wallet is not authentic.


Thank you so much, @V0N1B2!  I spent the last ten minutes googling the serial number and I didn't like what I was seeing either.


----------



## Schmidtabritt

Hello,

would be great, if Someone could help to authenticate this:


Item Name: large tote bag intrecciato new light grey 
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/bottega-ven...-Anwendung-NP-3100-s-h-Rechnung-/184079343452
Comments: bag is from 2017 acc to seller and print from BV account


----------



## V0N1B2

Schmidtabritt said:


> Hello,
> would be great, if Someone could help to authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: large tote bag intrecciato new light grey
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link:https://www.ebay.de/itm/bottega-ven...-Anwendung-NP-3100-s-h-Rechnung-/184079343452
> Comments: bag is from 2017 acc to seller and print from BV account


The New Light Grey Cesta looks good pending photos of the heatstamp and other side of the authenticity tag.


----------



## LilTiffany

Hi there,

Would love your thoughts on this item. Thanks for your time and help!

Item Name: *auth BOTTEGA VENETA dark brown woven leather CAMPANA SMALL Shoulder Bag Hobo*
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: theprimuracollection
Working Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/auth-BOTTEG...374128?hash=item3fc57eff70:g:JaMAAOSw41ddCpeG

TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

LilTiffany said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would love your thoughts on this item. Thanks for your time and help!
> 
> Item Name: *auth BOTTEGA VENETA dark brown woven leather CAMPANA SMALL Shoulder Bag Hobo*
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: theprimuracollection
> Working Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/auth-BOTTEG...374128?hash=item3fc57eff70:g:JaMAAOSw41ddCpeG
> 
> TIA!


Though I would like to see a picture of the heatstamp, I believe the Ebano Medium Campana is authentic, IMO


----------



## LilTiffany

Thanks so much, V0N1B2! I requested a heat stamp pic for good measure - fingers crossed they come through!

Looks like a fellow Canuck!  Keep warm, darling - my friend in Victoria was saying it was like 17 and rainy last week.


----------



## LilTiffany

Edited: Removed. Please see post below.


----------



## LilTiffany

V0N1B2 said:


> Though I would like to see a picture of the heatstamp, I believe the Ebano Medium Campana is authentic, IMO


Oops I hadn’t quote properly. Here’s the heat stamp!


----------



## Mthimjon

Hello! I found this awesome purse at goodwill! I am an excellent researcher but am having a terrible time finding anything out about it? 
it’s a pewter/silver color
It’s 9.5(w) x 8(h) x 1.5(d) 
Strap is 24 inches 
I am guessing it’s an older/vintage style but that’s a guess 
Appreciate it!


----------



## indiaink

Mthimjon said:


> Hello! I found this awesome purse at goodwill! I am an excellent researcher but am having a terrible time finding anything out about it?
> it’s a pewter/silver color
> It’s 9.5(w) x 8(h) x 1.5(d)
> Strap is 24 inches
> I am guessing it’s an older/vintage style but that’s a guess
> Appreciate it!


Authentic vintage! Nice find!


----------



## didipi

Hi! Im very interested in this bag, but I have not found anything that helps me confirm it's authentic, read some reviews from the seller in other forums. Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Thank you so much!!!

Item Name:  New Authentic Bottega Veneta The Pouch Large Black Color 2020 
Seller name or ID:  luxurybox2014 
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authen...875404?hash=item2aeb64c1cc:g:B2cAAOSwe-5e8Tp8
Comments: I don't have more info on this. There is a picture of the receipt. I asked the seller for the serial ID, but have not received any response yet.


----------



## indiaink

didipi said:


> Hi! Im very interested in this bag, but I have not found anything that helps me confirm it's authentic, read some reviews from the seller in other forums. Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item Name:  New Authentic Bottega Veneta The Pouch Large Black Color 2020
> Seller name or ID:  luxurybox2014
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authen...875404?hash=item2aeb64c1cc:g:B2cAAOSwe-5e8Tp8
> Comments: I don't have more info on this. There is a picture of the receipt. I asked the seller for the serial ID, but have not received any response yet.


Authentic!


----------



## didipi

indiaink said:


> Authentic!




Thank you so much love! I really appreciate your time and consideration... May I ask you, how did you find out? Because I am still surpised about  the cost of the bag according to the receiopt vs the sale price lol, also I do not own any bags from this designer but have been saving and would love to have this one as the first one  I sale authentic high-end items on ebay and other platforms too but this difference between sale price and cost makes me doubt of the authenticity.


----------



## indiaink

didipi said:


> Thank you so much love! I really appreciate your time and consideration... May I ask you, how did you find out? Because I am still surpised about  the cost of the bag according to the receiopt vs the sale price lol, also I do not own any bags from this designer but have been saving and would love to have this one as the first one  I sale authentic high-end items on ebay and other platforms too but this difference between sale price and cost makes me doubt of the authenticity.


Because I have had the pleasure of owning this bag.  The resale value of Bottega Veneta is in the toilet, whether the previous designer or the present. ETA: If you want to find even better prices on this model, check out Fashionphile.


----------



## lydat

Hello,

I found a beautiful vintage Bottega bag on TheRealReal. Could you please help me authenticate it? Also, if you find that it is authentic, could you give me some guidance as to decade? Thanks a ton!


----------



## LizzieBennett

Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?   I purchased it from Fashionphile and something feels a bit off.









						BOTTEGA VENETA Cervo Braided Medium Veneta Hobo Black
					

This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Cervo Braided Medium Veneta Hobo in Black. This is a beautiful, classical hobo that is crafted of grained leather in black, with an incorporated looping shoulder strap. The gold top zipper opens to an interior of beige suede with a zipper pocket.  This...




					www.fashionphile.com
				




Many thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

LizzieBennett said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?   I purchased it from Fashionphile and something feels a bit off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Cervo Braided Medium Veneta Hobo Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Cervo Braided Medium Veneta Hobo in Black. This is a beautiful, classical hobo that is crafted of grained leather in black, with an incorporated looping shoulder strap. The gold top zipper opens to an interior of beige suede with a zipper pocket.  This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


This is an authentic almost-vintage Cervo Hobo. The tag shows it is "NE(ro)" and it looks much the same as the one I have in a different color. Congrats on your purchase, but if you don't like it, I think FP has a return policy.


----------



## indiaink

Late 90s, early 2000s. Marine Blue? But I'm just guessing looking at the tag. Oh - yes, it's authentic, and in gorgeous shape for its age!



lydat said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found a beautiful vintage Bottega bag on TheRealReal. Could you please help me authenticate it? Also, if you find that it is authentic, could you give me some guidance as to decade? Thanks a ton!
> 
> View attachment 4790136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790141
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790142
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790147
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790151


----------



## lydat

indiaink said:


> Late 90s, early 2000s. Marine Blue? But I'm just guessing looking at the tag. Oh - yes, it's authentic, and in gorgeous shape for its age!


Thank you so much!!!! It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## LizzieBennett

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic almost-vintage Cervo Hobo. The tag shows it is "NE(ro)" and it looks much the same as the one I have in a different color. Congrats on your purchase, but if you don't like it, I think FP has a return policy.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## V0N1B2

LilTiffany said:


> Oops I hadn’t quote properly. Here’s the heat stamp!
> 
> View attachment 4788028


Thanks for the additional photo. I stand by my previous opinion that the bag is authentic


----------



## LilTiffany

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the additional photo. I stand by my previous opinion that the bag is authentic



Fantastic! Thanks love!!! I really appreciate your help and the peace of mind. Purchased and am (very impatiently) awaiting it’s arrival. 

I’ve been ogling campana pics on tot and even watched “did you hear about the Morgan’s” to see the one SJP carried


----------



## hariyanta

I’ve bought this small wallet from pre-loved stuf,  Could you please help me authenticate it? Thanks..


----------



## indiaink

hariyanta said:


> I’ve bought this small wallet from pre-loved stuf,  Could you please help me authenticate it? Thanks..
> View attachment 4793033
> View attachment 4793034
> View attachment 4793035


Thanks for providing the label photos and the heat stamp photo; may we have a photo of the item in question, front and back, so we can see what we're authenticating? Thank you so much.


----------



## hariyanta

indiaink said:


> Thanks for providing the label photos and the heat stamp photo; may we have a photo of the item in question, front and back, so we can see what we're authenticating? Thank you so much.


Here's the front and back pic. Thank you


----------



## indiaink

This is authentic. 



hariyanta said:


> Here's the front and back pic. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4793546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793549
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793550


----------



## BBBagHag

Could someone authenticate this card holder for me please? Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Could someone authenticate this card holder for me please? Thank you!
> View attachment 4794727
> View attachment 4794728
> View attachment 4794729
> View attachment 4794730
> View attachment 4794731


Authentic


----------



## cassmartinez

Hi all. I’m a seller and had someone send me this cosmetic bag to sell on consignment. Would love help authenticating it.


----------



## indiaink

cassmartinez said:


> Hi all. I’m a seller and had someone send me this cosmetic bag to sell on consignment. Would love help authenticating it.


Authentic.


----------



## cassmartinez

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!!


----------



## Volker

Hi everybody. I am quiet new here and need your help. A friend offered me this bag. Couldn’t find any ID number in it. Seems to be Vintage. But is it really authentic?

Would be great to hear your opinion.


----------



## indiaink

Volker said:


> Hi everybody. I am quiet new here and need your help. A friend offered me this bag. Couldn’t find any ID number in it. Seems to be Vintage. But is it really authentic?
> 
> Would be great to hear your opinion.


At first look with photos provided, it does not appear authentic. Please see *this post* for what we need to give you a proper response:


----------



## Volker

indiaink said:


> At first look with photos provided, it does not appear authentic. Please see *this post* for what we need to give you a proper response:



Thanks! Here we go. Don’t have any information about the name of the bag, etc.


----------



## indiaink

Not authentic. Thanks for providing more photos. 



Volker said:


> Thanks! Here we go. Don’t have any information about the name of the bag, etc.
> 
> View attachment 4799355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799356
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4799360


----------



## Volker

indiaink said:


> Not authentic. Thanks for providing more photos.


Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

mnln1 said:


> Would love help authenticating it or having the serial number read! Sorry I am new to the forum and getting used to it  thanks


Apologies, this item is new enough to the BV forum we are unable to authenticate it. You may contact any Bottega Veneta store and/or use their contact info on their web site to get the serial number read; we are unable to do that. If you are close to a BV store, of course you can take the item in to them.


----------



## qrin

Hihi, could you please help authenticate the item below?

*Item Name: *Nappa Intrecciato Nodini Crossbody Messenger Aubergine
*Seller name or ID: *Fashionphile
*Working Link to pictures: *here

Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

qrin said:


> Hihi, could you please help authenticate the item below?
> 
> *Item Name: *Nappa Intrecciato Nodini Crossbody Messenger Aubergine
> *Seller name or ID: *Fashionphile
> *Working Link to pictures: *here
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## grizli81

Hi all, Could you please authenicate bag, that I recently bought. Thank you very much


----------



## indiaink

grizli81 said:


> Hi all, Could you please authenicate bag, that I recently bought. Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807414
> View attachment 4807415
> View attachment 4807416
> View attachment 4807417
> View attachment 4807418
> View attachment 4807419


Authentic.


----------



## grizli81

Thank you))


----------



## Davidhandoyo

Hi autheticator , im newbie here. Please help me check the purse. Thank you.


----------



## Davidhandoyo

Hi authenticator , it’s me again. I just bought this bag and could you please help me check the bag authenticity ? Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

Davidhandoyo said:


> Hi autheticator , im newbie here. Please help me check the purse. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4808172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808184
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808185
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808186





Davidhandoyo said:


> Hi authenticator , it’s me again. I just bought this bag and could you please help me check the bag authenticity ? Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 4808193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808198


Both are authentic, thank you for providing all photos needed.


----------



## Davidhandoyo

indiaink said:


> Both are authentic, thank you for providing all photos needed.


Thank you @indiaink ... glad to hear that..


----------



## Narnanz

Could I have this zip around wallet looked at ease....am hoping the photos are clear enough. 
Item https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/858358/zip-around-wallet
Seller Tong Z designer Wardrobe


----------



## ajhid

Please authenticate. Thanks so much!
BV ROMA 
Described as Moro Nappa


----------



## grizli81

Dear Indiaink, could you please help with another authentication. I found this case on local online store. Thank you


----------



## ElleManila

Hi ladies, can anyone help me authenticate this Knot clutch? It’s from Carousell and I’m suspicious. Many thanks


----------



## indiaink

Narnanz said:


> Could I have this zip around wallet looked at ease....am hoping the photos are clear enough.
> Item https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/858358/zip-around-wallet
> Seller Tong Z designer Wardrobe


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

ElleManila said:


> Hi ladies, can anyone help me authenticate this Knot clutch? It’s from Carousell and I’m suspicious. Many thanks
> 
> View attachment 4809425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809426
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809428
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809429
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809430
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809431
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809432


NOT authentic.


----------



## Narnanz

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


thank you so much.


----------



## ajhid

ajhid said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks so much!
> BV ROMA
> Described as Moro Nappa


----------



## ElleManila

indiaink said:


> NOT authentic.


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## indiaink

ajhid said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks so much!
> BV ROMA
> Described as Moro Nappa


Authentic, so sorry to have missed. It is the color as stated, "Moro".


----------



## grizli81

grizli81 said:


> Dear Indiaink, could you please help with another authentication. I found this case on local online store. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809312
> View attachment 4809313
> View attachment 4809314
> View attachment 4809315
> View attachment 4809316
> View attachment 4809317
> View attachment 4809318
> View attachment 4809319
> View attachment 4809320


Hi Could you please look at this item Thank you


----------



## indiaink

grizli81 said:


> Hi Could you please look at this item Thank you


Authentic brief bag in Ebano. Classic color for BV, no longer being produced. Nice find!


----------



## grizli81

Thank you)


----------



## popstylist

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Limited Edition 302/500 handcrafted
Seller name or ID: Kings_Shopper
Working Link to pictures:
https://grailed.app.link/SBBrecfrM8

Comments: Could anyone help authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you very much x


----------



## indiaink

popstylist said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Limited Edition 302/500 handcrafted
> Seller name or ID: Kings_Shopper
> Working Link to pictures:
> https://grailed.app.link/SBBrecfrM8
> 
> Comments: Could anyone help authenticate this bag for me please? Thank you very much x


This is an authentic nero/mineral pied de poule Cabat bag.


----------



## popstylist

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic nero/mineral pied de poule Cabat bag.


Thank you very much


----------



## matutina

Hello, everyone! Would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this wallet please. Please take note that the zipper is no longer attached. Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

matutina said:


> Hello, everyone! Would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this wallet please. Please take note that the zipper is no longer attached. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817048
> View attachment 4817055
> View attachment 4817056
> View attachment 4817059
> View attachment 4817060
> View attachment 4817061
> View attachment 4817062


Not authentic.


----------



## matutina

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


Thank you for the quick reply, @indiaink ! I had a bad feeling it isn't but just wasn't too sure. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Bagzcloset

Hi, is it possible for the same bag even in color, to have the same serial number (sewn inside bag)?


----------



## V0N1B2

Bagzcloset said:


> Hi, is it possible for the same bag even in color, to have the same serial number (sewn inside bag)?


Yes. 
And, no.
Meaning: it depends. 
Please post photos required for authentication per the first post in this thread for an answer.


----------



## Seeeca

Hi all,  appreciate if you could help me authenticate this cabat. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hippo PM 244776 Tote Bag Intrecciato/Gold Plated Navy Women
Listing number: 224088341284
Seller name or ID: rodeodrive_yokohama
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...ag-Intrecciato-Gold-Plated-Women/224088341284
Comments: additional pictures below


----------



## indiaink

Seeeca said:


> Hi all,  appreciate if you could help me authenticate this cabat. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hippo PM 244776 Tote Bag Intrecciato/Gold Plated Navy Women
> Listing number: 224088341284
> Seller name or ID: rodeodrive_yokohama
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...ag-Intrecciato-Gold-Plated-Women/224088341284
> Comments: additional pictures below
> 
> View attachment 4818545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818548


Gorgeous Authentic Ink Cabat!


----------



## Seeeca

indiaink said:


> Gorgeous Authentic Ink Cabat!



Yay! Thanks so much, @indiaink


----------



## creamyscreamy

Hello, I would like to have this Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie bag authenticated. I purchased this from a seller on Carousell HK:

Seller account: @sundaylux (Carousell HK)
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie White

Comments: Seller is claiming that it is authentic and even gave me a receipt from Netaporter, but upon receipt of the bag, I noticed red flags especially in the consistency of the logo font on the dustbag, the authenticity tag, and no logo on the zipper. Sorry, I know this is quite a new bag but it was supposedly purchased before Bottega Veneta transitioned into the new green and white dustbag/packaging. I would like to validate if the Bottega Veneta authenticators on this thread sense that the logo is different.


----------



## indiaink

creamyscreamy said:


> Hello, I would like to have this Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie bag authenticated. I purchased this from a seller on Carousell HK:
> 
> Seller account: @sundaylux (Carousell HK)
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie White
> 
> Comments: Seller is claiming that it is authentic and even gave me a receipt from Netaporter, but upon receipt of the bag, I noticed red flags especially in the consistency of the logo font on the dustbag, the authenticity tag, and no logo on the zipper. Sorry, I know this is quite a new bag but it was supposedly purchased before Bottega Veneta transitioned into the new green and white dustbag/packaging. I would like to validate if the Bottega Veneta authenticators on this thread sense that the logo is different.
> 
> View attachment 4822396
> View attachment 4822397
> View attachment 4822398
> View attachment 4822399
> View attachment 4822400
> View attachment 4822401
> View attachment 4822403
> View attachment 4822404
> View attachment 4822405
> View attachment 4822406
> View attachment 4822413


Not authentic. One of the big tips on this is if you check the Net-A-Porter site, they are sold out of the white, but it shows silver hardware with that logo on the zipper that you expected to find  White Mini Jodi at NAP


----------



## creamyscreamy

indiaink said:


> Not authentic. One of the big tips on this is if you check the Net-A-Porter site, they are sold out of the white, but it shows silver hardware with that logo on the zipper that you expected to find  White Mini Jodi at NAP


 I thought of this as well, but got confused because I also saw vlogger Alyssa Lenore unbox hers and it had gold hardware as well. What tipped me off was the irregularity of the logo on the dustbag, tag, and cards. Am I correct in this observation as well?

thank you so much for the quick response! Super appreciate your help!


----------



## indiaink

creamyscreamy said:


> I thought of this as well, but got confused because I also saw vlogger Alyssa Lenore unbox hers and it had gold hardware as well. What tipped me off was the irregularity of the logo on the dustbag, tag, and cards. Am I correct in this observation as well?
> 
> thank you so much for the quick response! Super appreciate your help!


The dust bag looks like the one that our own Ruxby just revealed with his new Arco that he bought directly at BV - dust bags are not a true marker for authenticity, nor really the paper cards (in this case I think the cards are old stock). I’ve seen gold hardware on a Mini Jodie elsewhere, but it had the logo engraved on it.

ETA: Apparently it IS possible for no logo to be engraved - see this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/page-453#post-33907127

I think Daniel Lee’s BV is going to make this harder than it needs to be.  Which is why I’ve tried to keep away from the new stuff - and I apologize for adding to your confusion. We need to get some #newbv people in here STAT!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hi authenticators,
I purchased this small cervo shoulder bag from The Real Real. It was just listed as green on TRR. Please find attached photos for your authentication. Thank you for your time and kind assistance in helping to take a look.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

More pics.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> More pics.
> 
> View attachment 4822610
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822611
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822613





frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi authenticators,
> I purchased this small cervo shoulder bag from The Real Real. It was just listed as green on TRR. Please find attached photos for your authentication. Thank you for your time and kind assistance in helping to take a look.
> 
> View attachment 4822600
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822604
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822607
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822608
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822609





frenziedhandbag said:


> More pics.
> 
> View attachment 4822610
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822611
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822613


Authentic.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Grateful thank you for helping me to look at it!


----------



## grizli81

Hi) Could you please help me authenticate this clutch. Thank you


----------



## indiaink

grizli81 said:


> Hi) Could you please help me authenticate this clutch. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823741
> View attachment 4823742
> View attachment 4823743
> View attachment 4823745
> View attachment 4823752
> View attachment 4823754


Authentic.


----------



## grizli81

Thank you)))


----------



## Siren8780

I just made my first purchase from FashionPhile and would love help making sure that this is authentic. 

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta: *BOTTEGA VENETA, Nappa Intrecciato Flap Shoulder Bag Ebano
*Seller name or ID: FashionPhile
Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-flap-shoulder-bag-ebano-542400
Comments: It came with an authenticity card, mirror, and dustbag. It all looks legit, but I just need help confirming before my return period is up. I put pics of the card and serial number below. Link above has pics of the purse.
	

		
			
		

		
	





*


----------



## MKBD20

Hi, this is my first post here 

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: BV Intrecciato Hobo Bag
Seller name or ID: the_purse_ladies
Working Link to pictures: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1630-BOTTE...965757?hash=item263ccf257d:g:t5EAAOSwMTZe1oMG
Comments: See more pictures attached


----------



## indiaink

MKBD20 said:


> Hi, this is my first post here
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: BV Intrecciato Hobo Bag
> Seller name or ID: the_purse_ladies
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1630-BOTTE...965757?hash=item263ccf257d:g:t5EAAOSwMTZe1oMG
> Comments: See more pictures attached
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824670
> View attachment 4824671
> View attachment 4824672
> View attachment 4824673
> View attachment 4824674
> View attachment 4824675


Authentic - note that this is a large Veneta, not medium. I am curious about the crooked heat stamp on the mirror, but that may have come about with a bump to the camera when the photo was taken, or this mirror may not have originally come with the bag. Otherwise, as I’ve said, authentic LARGE Veneta.


----------



## indiaink

Siren8780 said:


> I just made my first purchase from FashionPhile and would love help making sure that this is authentic.
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta: *BOTTEGA VENETA, Nappa Intrecciato Flap Shoulder Bag Ebano
> *Seller name or ID: FashionPhile
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-flap-shoulder-bag-ebano-542400
> Comments: It came with an authenticity card, mirror, and dustbag. It all looks legit, but I just need help confirming before my return period is up. I put pics of the card and serial number below. Link above has pics of the purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824641
> View attachment 4824641
> View attachment 4824643
> View attachment 4824645
> *
> 
> View attachment 4824642


Lovely Ebano (brown) authentic flap bag. I don’t know if you know, but the color “Ebano” was copyrighted by BV and is unique to them.  Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## MKBD20

indiaink said:


> Authentic - note that this is a large Veneta, not medium. I am curious about the crooked heat stamp on the mirror, but that may have come about with a bump to the camera when the photo was taken, or this mirror may not have originally come with the bag. Otherwise, as I’ve said, authentic LARGE Veneta.


Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Siren8780

indiaink said:


> Lovely Ebano (brown) authentic flap bag. I don’t know if you know, but the color “Ebano” was copyrighted by BV and is unique to them.  Enjoy your lovely bag!


Thank you so much @indiaink !


----------



## issarafj

Hi authenticators, 
Please help me authenticate this bottega veneta intrecciato messenger bag. Pictures as attached.
Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

issarafj said:


> Hi authenticators,
> Please help me authenticate this bottega veneta intrecciato messenger bag. Pictures as attached.
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4827373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827377
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827379


Authentic men's messenger bag.


----------



## issarafj

indiaink said:


> Authentic men's messenger bag.


Thank you so much


----------



## sentavita

Could you please help me authenticate this Bottega. 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Beige Hobo Shoulder Bag
Listing number:124319765614
Seller name or ID: vitavitols
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/124319765614
Comments: 12 Images in bay listing and additional images supplied by seller below.

Many thanks.


----------



## indiaink

sentavita said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this Bottega.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Beige Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Listing number:124319765614
> Seller name or ID: vitavitols
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/124319765614
> Comments: 12 Images in bay listing and additional images supplied by seller below.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4834640
> View attachment 4834632
> View attachment 4834632
> View attachment 4834633
> View attachment 4834634
> View attachment 4834635
> View attachment 4834636
> View attachment 4834637
> View attachment 4834638
> View attachment 4834639
> View attachment 4834640


Authentic.


----------



## sentavita

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you indiaink


----------



## indiaink

sentavita said:


> Thank you indiaink


@sentavita I neglected to tell you that this is a ‘very pale grey’, more than a beige, and it’s probably from the early 2000s. It looks to be in great shape for its age!


----------



## grizli81

Hi all Could you please help with authentification of this clutch. I


----------



## indiaink

grizli81 said:


> Hi all Could you please help with authentification of this clutch. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835752
> View attachment 4835753
> View attachment 4835754
> View attachment 4835755
> View attachment 4835756


Authentic.


----------



## grizli81

Thank you so much)


----------



## bunnymeee

Hi BV Authenticators,

Fashiophile has a ton of BV pouches. Is this real?
https://www.fashionphile.com/botteg...lf-the-pouch-oversized-clutch-cammello-556541


----------



## indiaink

bunnymeee said:


> Hi BV Authenticators,
> 
> Fashiophile has a ton of BV pouches. Is this real?
> https://www.fashionphile.com/botteg...lf-the-pouch-oversized-clutch-cammello-556541


It is authentic, yes.


----------



## bunnymeee

indiaink said:


> It is authentic, yes.



Wow color me shocked! Thanks so much for the reply.


----------



## geml21

hi all
could you help me the authentification  
Here is the link plus additional photos - thank you 




__





						Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer | willhaben
					

129.278 Angebote in Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.




					mobile.willhaben.at


----------



## indiaink

geml21 said:


> hi all
> could you help me the authentification
> Here is the link plus additional photos - thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer | willhaben
> 
> 
> 129.278 Angebote in Handtaschen - Taschen / Koffer. Günstig kaufen und gratis inserieren auf willhaben - der größte Marktplatz Österreichs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mobile.willhaben.at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839222
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839224


Not authentic.


----------



## geml21

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


what a pity - thank you so much


----------



## grizli81

Hi all) Could you please help to authenticate this card holder. I found it in local store but originality tag seems suspicious for mr


----------



## indiaink

grizli81 said:


> Hi all) Could you please help to authenticate this card holder. I found it in local store but originality tag seems suspicious for mr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840619
> View attachment 4840620
> View attachment 4840621
> View attachment 4840622
> View attachment 4840623
> View attachment 4840624


Not authentic.


----------



## Shalewa13

hi guys!can you kindly help authenticate this bag as the lining isnt suede and im not sure.seller claims its 100 percent authentic and that its vintage,thank you guys in advance


----------



## indiaink

Shalewa13 said:


> hi guys!can you kindly help authenticate this bag as the lining isnt suede and im not sure.seller claims its 100 percent authentic and that its vintage,thank you guys in advance
> 
> View attachment 4841510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841511
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841514
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841515
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841516
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841518


Authentic. This bag or one similar was sold on Fashionphile not long ago - see here.


----------



## Shalewa13

indiaink said:


> Authentic. This bag or one similar was sold on Fashionphile not long ago - see here.


Thank you very much.I appreciate this.


----------



## TUAN

Hi everyone, I’m very new to this and currently I’m interested in the new BV casette chain bag, it would be very kind if someone can help me to verify this bag. It looks very nice and almost perfect but I’m a bit suspicious about the series number of this bag, it doesn’t has raw edges with fringes like the usually authentic tag, is it normal because the seller claims that she bought it from Fashionette


----------



## indiaink

TUAN said:


> Hi everyone, I’m very new to this and currently I’m interested in the new BV casette chain bag, it would be very kind if someone can help me to verify this bag. It looks very nice and almost perfect but I’m a bit suspicious about the series number of this bag, it doesn’t has raw edges with fringes like the usually authentic tag, is it normal because the seller claims that she bought it from Fashionette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847968
> View attachment 4847969
> View attachment 4847966
> View attachment 4847967
> View attachment 4847970
> View attachment 4847970
> View attachment 4847971
> View attachment 4847972
> View attachment 4847973


Not authentic, unless BV has now started stitching the tags to the outside, rather than *in* the seam. Good eye, @TUAN


----------



## TUAN

indiaink said:


> Not authentic, unless BV has now started stitching the tags to the outside, rather than *in* the seam. Good eye, @TUAN


Thank you. I’m just WOW how they can make fake bags look so real


----------



## LILAC1214

Good morning! First time buyer of BV, help! Is this authentic? Appreciate feedback


----------



## indiaink

LILAC1214 said:


> Good morning! First time buyer of BV, help! Is this authentic? Appreciate feedback
> 
> View attachment 4848580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848581
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848582
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848583
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848587
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848588


Not authentic.


----------



## LILAC1214

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


Thank you so much!  good thing i came here!


----------



## NS107

Hi! I would greatly appreciate your feedback on this mini Cesta tote. I have several BV bags (no Cestas) and something seems off about this one, not the least of which is the fact that it has no authenticity tag. Purchased from a reputable national retailer online. Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

NS107 said:


> Hi! I would greatly appreciate your feedback on this mini Cesta tote. I have several BV bags (no Cestas) and something seems off about this one, not the least of which is the fact that it has no authenticity tag. Purchased from a reputable national retailer online. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4851569
> View attachment 4851570
> View attachment 4851571
> View attachment 4851572
> View attachment 4851573
> View attachment 4851574
> View attachment 4851575
> View attachment 4851576
> View attachment 4851577
> View attachment 4851579
> View attachment 4851580


Please check inside the zippered pocket, a label should be sewn into the seam? Provide photos of front/back, please.


----------



## NS107

Thank you for the reply. I did check there and pulled the pocket inside out to be sure. There is no tag. The second to last photo is of the inside of the pocket.


----------



## indiaink

NS107 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I did check there and pulled the pocket inside out to be sure. There is no tag. The second to last photo is of the inside of the pocket.


I will ask @V0N1B2 to step in for a look; I don’t see anything obvious but the missing tag is a little odd. Hold tight until we get her thoughts.


----------



## V0N1B2

NS107 said:


> Hi! I would greatly appreciate your feedback on this mini Cesta tote. I have several BV bags (no Cestas) and something seems off about this one, not the least of which is the fact that it has no authenticity tag. Purchased from a reputable national retailer online. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4851569
> View attachment 4851570
> View attachment 4851571
> View attachment 4851572
> View attachment 4851573
> View attachment 4851574
> View attachment 4851575
> View attachment 4851576
> View attachment 4851577
> View attachment 4851579
> View attachment 4851580





indiaink said:


> Please check inside the zippered pocket, a label should be sewn into the seam? Provide photos of front/back, please.





NS107 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I did check there and pulled the pocket inside out to be sure. There is no tag. The second to last photo is of the inside of the pocket.





indiaink said:


> I will ask @V0N1B2 to step in for a look; I don’t see anything obvious but the missing tag is a little odd. Hold tight until we get her thoughts.


I would be absolutely shocked to see this bag faked. Regular Cestas, for sure, but the Mini? It was only out for one season. Tomas Maier changed the hardware and handle on it for Resort 2019. All other details are consistent with an authentic Mini Cesta. The handles, hardware, heatstamp, zipper, lining...
I'm surprised there is no authenticity tag sewn into the right side of th pocket seam - even if it's sewn in deep.  I'm not really sure what to say about it.
OP: what is it other than the lack of authenticity tag that "seems off" to you?


----------



## NS107

V0N1B2 said:


> I would be absolutely shocked to see this bag faked. Regular Cestas, for sure, but the Mini? It was only out for one season. Tomas Maier changed the hardware and handle on it for Resort 2019. All other details are consistent with an authentic Mini Cesta. The handles, hardware, heatstamp, zipper, lining...
> I'm surprised there is no authenticity tag sewn into the right side of th pocket seam - even if it's sewn in deep.  I'm not really sure what to say about it.
> OP: what is it other than the lack of authenticity tag that "seems off" to you?




To be honest, as soon as I took the bag out of the box it seemed off. The leather is very rigid, firm and stiff. Granted, it is a new bag and the leather has not been worn to soften, but I have always found that BV leather has a smooth, soft feel even when new - but this could be a different type of leather than the BV bags I own. The seam in the zip pocket is oddly raised. I checked a few of my other BV bags for comparison but none have the pocket made like that. I wonder if this bag had a repair done in the pocket. Perhaps the tag was removed and it was re-seamed in that process. But what tipped me over the edge to thinking that the bag might not be authentic, is the mirror in the pocket made of cheap plastic with no branding on the back. Thank you so much for the insight. I was inclined to return it immediately but wanted to check in with you experts first to see if I was overreacting. It is a cute bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

NS107 said:


> To be honest, as soon as I took the bag out of the box it seemed off. The leather is very rigid, firm and stiff. Granted, it is a new bag and the leather has not been worn to soften, but I have always found that BV leather has a smooth, soft feel even when new - but this could be a different type of leather than the BV bags I own. The seam in the zip pocket is oddly raised. I checked a few of my other BV bags for comparison but none have the pocket made like that. I wonder if this bag had a repair done in the pocket. Perhaps the tag was removed and it was re-seamed in that process. But what tipped me over the edge to thinking that the bag might not be authentic, is the mirror in the pocket made of cheap plastic with no branding on the back. Thank you so much for the insight. I was inclined to return it immediately but wanted to check in with you experts first to see if I was overreacting. It is a cute bag.


Send it back if in doubt. 
I’ve never seen a plastic mirror except for the vintage tortoise looking ones.  Can you take a pic of it?


----------



## indiaink

NS107 said:


> To be honest, as soon as I took the bag out of the box it seemed off. The leather is very rigid, firm and stiff. Granted, it is a new bag and the leather has not been worn to soften, but I have always found that BV leather has a smooth, soft feel even when new - but this could be a different type of leather than the BV bags I own. The seam in the zip pocket is oddly raised. I checked a few of my other BV bags for comparison but none have the pocket made like that. I wonder if this bag had a repair done in the pocket. Perhaps the tag was removed and it was re-seamed in that process. But what tipped me over the edge to thinking that the bag might not be authentic, is the mirror in the pocket made of cheap plastic with no branding on the back. Thank you so much for the insight. I was inclined to return it immediately but wanted to check in with you experts first to see if I was overreacting. It is a cute bag.


I can tell you, having had repairs done on a few BV bags over the years, that inside zipped pocket is where they go “in”, so the seam would be oddly raised if that occurred, and that can be where the missing tag has gone.

Would love to see the mirror as well!


----------



## Vintagal

Hi,

Can you please let me know your thoughts on this bag? I bought it myself on ebay (not sure if relevant info but seller sells random second hand stuff, not only purses, and he has 100% positive feedback)

The leather feels like butter and so does the interior lining but it does not have an inside tag (also it doesn’t have signs to be there previously but cut)

Im also concern about the written on the closure, says TOHPO. I’ve been seen some vintage BV and Gucci bags in this and other forums that were determined to be authentic with this written but I read somewhere online that closure should not have any written as it could indicate chinese manufacture, so im confused

I appreciate your thoughts on authenticity and any information regarding year it was made. Please let me know if you need some other pictures


----------



## indiaink

Vintagal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know your thoughts on this bag? I bought it myself on ebay (not sure if relevant info but seller sells random second hand stuff, not only purses, and he has 100% positive feedback)
> 
> The leather feels like butter and so does the interior lining but it does not have an inside tag (also it doesn’t have signs to be there previously but cut)
> 
> Im also concern about the written on the closure, says TOHPO. I’ve been seen some vintage BV and Gucci bags in this and other forums that were determined to be authentic with this written but I read somewhere online that closure should not have any written as it could indicate chinese manufacture, so im confused
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts on authenticity and any information regarding year it was made. Please let me know if you need some other pictures
> 
> View attachment 4862862
> View attachment 4862863
> View attachment 4862864
> View attachment 4862866
> View attachment 4862867
> View attachment 4862868
> View attachment 4862869
> View attachment 4862874


Authentic. Probably the 80s. The tag would have been in the zippered pocket, sewn in on the top side; bad place because it invariably got caught in the zipper and was subsequently removed. TOHPO is a generic/common snap brand used in many bags from Prada to Gucci.


----------



## Vintagal

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Probably the 80s. The tag would have been in the zippered pocket, sewn in on the top side; bad place because it invariably got caught in the zipper and was subsequently removed. TOHPO is a generic/common snap brand used in many bags from Prada to Gucci.




Thank you so so much! 
Info online can be so confusing sometimes, but I feel much more relieved now! So grateful to be able to count on your expertise


----------



## piosavsfan

Hello! I got my first BV wallet.  Could you please help authenticate as I'm not familiar with their wallets? Thank you so much in advance!

Purchased from Fashionphile:








						BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Ayers Intrecciato Zip Around Wallet Violet
					

This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Ayers Intrecciato Zip Around Wallet in Violet.  This clutch-sized wallet is crafted of intrecciato tightly woven Nappa leather.  The wallet features a 3/4 zipper that opens to a leather interior with a zipper compartment and card slots, patch pockets...




					www.fashionphile.com
				




Additional pictures:


----------



## indiaink

piosavsfan said:


> Hello! I got my first BV wallet.  Could you please help authenticate as I'm not familiar with their wallets? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Purchased from Fashionphile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Ayers Intrecciato Zip Around Wallet Violet
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Ayers Intrecciato Zip Around Wallet in Violet.  This clutch-sized wallet is crafted of intrecciato tightly woven Nappa leather.  The wallet features a 3/4 zipper that opens to a leather interior with a zipper compartment and card slots, patch pockets...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional pictures:
> View attachment 4863300
> View attachment 4863301
> View attachment 4863302
> View attachment 4863303
> View attachment 4863304


Lovely! Er, sorry - yes, it’s authentic. I don’t think “Violet” is the right color name, maybe Mona Lisa? If you are curious, you could PM V0N1B2


----------



## piosavsfan

indiaink said:


> Lovely! Er, sorry - yes, it’s authentic. I don’t think “Violet” is the right color name, maybe Mona Lisa? If you are curious, you could PM V0N1B2


Thank you! It really is lovely, I love it!


----------



## Educk

Hi Authenticaters, first of all thanks for your service. I saw this listings for a BV padded cassette on Vestiatire Collective. But I've got in touch with the seller as we are based in the same country and I need some help authenticating this bag. The seller has sent me more videos and images. I have gone ahead to upload them to this google drive and share the link below.

Will be great to hear your opinion before i go ahead and make the purchase. Much appreciated and thanks so much. 

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Cassette leather crossbody bag
*Seller name or ID: Tung
Working Link to pictures: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1s7EiUd6AO5QQ-EHny2L-QCAr1-ySxTJI?usp=sharing


			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/black-leather-cassette-bottega-veneta-handbag-12024312.shtml
		

Comments:*


----------



## indiaink

Educk said:


> Hi Authenticaters, first of all thanks for your service. I saw this listings for a BV padded cassette on Vestiatire Collective. But I've got in touch with the seller as we are based in the same country and I need some help authenticating this bag. The seller has sent me more videos and images. I have gone ahead to upload them to this google drive and share the link below.
> 
> Will be great to hear your opinion before i go ahead and make the purchase. Much appreciated and thanks so much.
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Cassette leather crossbody bag
> *Seller name or ID: Tung
> Working Link to pictures: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1s7EiUd6AO5QQ-EHny2L-QCAr1-ySxTJI?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/black-leather-cassette-bottega-veneta-handbag-12024312.shtml
> 
> 
> Comments:*


This has all the hallmarks of an authentic Daniel Lee Bottega Veneta Cassette bag.


----------



## Algren

Hi everyone. Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you!!!


----------



## indiaink

Algren said:


> Hi everyone. Could you please tell me if this bag is authentic? Thank you!!!
> 
> View attachment 4866534
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866535
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866536
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866537
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866538
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866540
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866541
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866542


Sorry, not authentic.


----------



## Algren

indiaink said:


> Sorry, not authentic.


Thank you!

Oh well. If it’s not much of a trouble, what are the signs? 
I checked the model number and found out that it belongs to a wallets line, but haven’t seen any info on how unique these numbers are across years.


----------



## indiaink

Algren said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Oh well. If it’s not much of a trouble, what are the signs?
> I checked the model number and found out that it belongs to a wallets line, but haven’t seen any info on how unique these numbers are across years.


The numbers are exact on the models, so you found the right information.


----------



## Algren

indiaink said:


> The numbers are exact on the models, so you found the right information.


Thank you!


----------



## JorieD

Hello,
Can you please tell me if this bag is authenticate? I bought it at a local thrift shop. There is no tag inside the bag only the nameplate. Thank you!


----------



## NS107

indiaink said:


> I can tell you, having had repairs done on a few BV bags over the years, that inside zipped pocket is where they go “in”, so the seam would be oddly raised if that occurred, and that can be where the missing tag has gone.
> 
> Would love to see the mirror as well!


Hi! I thought I’d give you guys an update on the Mini Cesta mystery. I‘ve also attached photos of the plastic mirror that was enclosed in the zip pouch. Before I returned the bag, I decided to reach out to an SA who had helped me previously. I ended up sharing the photos with the store manager who asked me to send the bag directly to the store vs. back to the warehouse. Turns out, the bag was authentic. It just wasn’t new and it had possibly been repaired. The retailer is planning to host holiday pop-up shops with previously-owned items in a few of its stores this fall and these items are being stored in a warehouse that also fulfills online orders. Apparently, the bag was routed into the wrong inventory system in the warehouse and ended up on the website for sale. A full refund and apologies all around from the retailer. No one, however, can explain that mirror.


----------



## indiaink

JorieD said:


> Hello,
> Can you please tell me if this bag is authenticate? I bought it at a local thrift shop. There is no tag inside the bag only the nameplate. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4868174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868175
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868177
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868178


Authentic.


----------



## JorieD

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## vcu

Hi!! Could you tell me if the bag is fake or not? I tried to make the Entrupy certificate but they said that there’s a difference between this leather and normal leather they used to authenticate. There’s no tag inside and I found out the same (from the same line) bag on VC


----------



## indiaink

vcu said:


> Hi!! Could you tell me if the bag is fake or not? I tried to make the Entrupy certificate but they said that there’s a difference between this leather and normal leather they used to authenticate. There’s no tag inside and I found out the same (from the same line) bag on VC
> 
> View attachment 4877897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877899
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877903
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877905
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877909
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877910


Not authentic.


----------



## Calliandraroad

Hi, I recently purchase a BV mini Jodie from the Saks Fifth Avenue website - it had been sold out but one 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
recently became available. I received a bag flat wrapped in plastic, no dust bag, no authenticity card and with a remade tag attached to the zipper. This is my first BV bag purchase so I am not familiar enough to know whether I should be worried about authenticity. Please help! Thank you!


----------



## Calliandraroad

A couple additional  photo for the BV mini Jodie


----------



## V0N1B2

Calliandraroad said:


> Hi, I recently purchase a BV mini Jodie from the Saks Fifth Avenue website - it had been sold out but one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879660
> View attachment 4879661
> View attachment 4879662
> View attachment 4879663
> View attachment 4879664
> View attachment 4879665
> View attachment 4879666
> View attachment 4879667
> View attachment 4879668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recently became available. I received a bag flat wrapped in plastic, no dust bag, no authenticity card and with a remade tag attached to the zipper. This is my first BV bag purchase so I am not familiar enough to know whether I should be worried about authenticity. Please help! Thank you!





Calliandraroad said:


> A couple additional  photo for the BV mini Jodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879669
> View attachment 4879670
> View attachment 4879671


The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO 
It wouldn't have come packaged like that directly from BV, but I suppose that may be how Saks ships out their items. 

PSA: IMO, it's always a good idea to have ALL purchases authenticated when they aren't bought directly from a Bottega Veneta boutique.


----------



## Calliandraroad

V0N1B2 said:


> The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO
> It wouldn't have come packaged like that directly from BV, but I suppose that may be how Saks ships out their items.
> 
> PSA: IMO, it's always a good idea to have ALL purchases authenticated when they aren't bought directly from a Bottega Veneta boutique.



Thank you so much for your help! I feel more relieved now. I’m assuming that it was previously purchased and then returned before me which would explain the poor packaging. I contacted Saks regarding my concerns but wanted to verify authenticity before making any further decisions. Could you recommend an authenticity service which specializes in BV? Thanks again! I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## Inamor

Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag? Will attach additional photos from the seller also so you may zoom.  Thank you very much!

Item name: Bottega Veneta black satin knot clutch
Seller name or ID: zapote4323
Working Link to pictures: https://www.carousell.ph/p/bottega-...ry=bottega clutch &t-referrer_sort_by=popular
Comments:


----------



## Francesca142

Item name: Bottega Veneta brown intrecciato hobo 
Seller name or ID: francescagrima
Working Link to pictures: https://www.depop.com/products/francescagrima-authentic-bottega-veneta-intrecciato-brown/

Hi there, could anyone kindly authenticate this handbag? There is also a video in the link. Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

Calliandraroad said:


> Thank you so much for your help! I feel more relieved now. I’m assuming that it was previously purchased and then returned before me which would explain the poor packaging. I contacted Saks regarding my concerns but wanted to verify authenticity before making any further decisions. Could you recommend an authenticity service which specializes in BV? Thanks again! I really appreciate your help!!


I don't know any companies that specialize in BV. I've never used one before, but maybe "authenticate4u" ? The ebay forum here has more info on individual authenticating services.


----------



## V0N1B2

Inamor said:


> Hello! Could you please authenticate this bag? Will attach additional photos from the seller also so you may zoom.  Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta black satin knot clutch
> Seller name or ID: zapote4323
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.carousell.ph/p/bottega-veneta-black-satin-knot-clutch-253810562/?t-id=bMFAXzbEtN_1603019770946&t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_request_id=tuxk3iZINLuXbuqP&t-referrer_search_query=bottega clutch &t-referrer_sort_by=popular
> Comments:
> 
> View attachment 4881743
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881745
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881747
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881748
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881752


This Knot Clitch is not authentic, sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

Francesca142 said:


> Item name: Bottega Veneta brown intrecciato hobo
> Seller name or ID: francescagrima
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.depop.com/products/francescagrima-authentic-bottega-veneta-intrecciato-brown/
> 
> Hi there, could anyone kindly authenticate this handbag? There is also a video in the link. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4881982
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881983


The Medium Veneta in Ebano is authentic, IMO


----------



## Francesca142

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta in Ebano is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

.


----------



## Calliandraroad

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know any companies that specialize in BV. I've never used one before, but maybe "authenticate4u" ? The ebay forum here has more info on individual authenticating services.


Thank you again for your help!!


----------



## Inamor

V0N1B2 said:


> This Knot Clitch is not authentic, sorry


Thank you!


----------



## BettaB

Item Name: Bottega Veneta padded cassette bag
Seller name or ID: Ssense
Working Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/bottega-veneta/black-padded-cassette-bag/5421711

Hi there! Wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta padded cassette bag. It didn’t come with any of the usual tags/documents so I just want to make sure. Pictures attached. Thanks!!


----------



## bblover18

Help me authenticate this!

seller says that they cannot find the tag with the serial number. Is it possible to authenticate it anyways ?


----------



## bblover18

Help me authenticate this!

Item Name: Bottega Veneta hobo vintage bag
Seller name or ID: dmartin3z1920
Working Link: https://grailed.app.link/SxgaFNV8Kab
Comment: the seller says that they cannot find the tag with the serial number in the bag. Is it possible to be authentic anyways ?


----------



## V0N1B2

BettaB said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta padded cassette bag
> Seller name or ID: Ssense
> Working Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/bottega-veneta/black-padded-cassette-bag/5421711
> 
> Hi there! Wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta padded cassette bag. It didn’t come with any of the usual tags/documents so I just want to make sure. Pictures attached. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 4884098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884135


I’m not familiar with the intricacies of the cassette bag. Hopefully someone else @indiaink will be along to help


----------



## V0N1B2

bblover18 said:


> Help me authenticate this!
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta hobo vintage bag
> Seller name or ID: dmartin3z1920
> Working Link: https://grailed.app.link/SxgaFNV8Kab
> Comment: the seller says that they cannot find the tag with the serial number in the bag. Is it possible to be authentic anyways ?
> View attachment 4884441
> View attachment 4884436
> View attachment 4884435
> View attachment 4884434
> 
> View attachment 4884437
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884442
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884443


The “Veneta” is not authentic, sorry


----------



## Mfkhrul94

Hi everyone , i am new to this forum .
Appreciate if someone could authenticate this wallet .

Thanks in advance


----------



## indiaink

Mfkhrul94 said:


> Hi everyone , i am new to this forum .
> Appreciate if someone could authenticate this wallet .
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884762
> View attachment 4884771


Not authentic.


----------



## indiaink

BettaB said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta padded cassette bag
> Seller name or ID: Ssense
> Working Link: https://www.ssense.com/en-ca/women/product/bottega-veneta/black-padded-cassette-bag/5421711
> 
> Hi there! Wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta padded cassette bag. It didn’t come with any of the usual tags/documents so I just want to make sure. Pictures attached. Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 4884098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884101
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884135


Authentic. Ssense is a reputable retailer.


----------



## Mfkhrul94

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


Thank you for your feedback


----------



## BettaB

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Ssense is a reputable retailer.


Great! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Mfkhrul94

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


 by the way , do u mind to let me know how do u justify the authenticity ?

I would like to clarify it with my local seller. Appreciate it


----------



## brandchaser1992

Hello Can you help to authenticate this bag? I am not sure what is name of bag, I bought it from local seller. Please let know if you need more photos. Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

brandchaser1992 said:


> Hello Can you help to authenticate this bag? I am not sure what is name of bag, I bought it from local seller. Please let know if you need more photos. Thank you so much.


Please see the first post in this thread for the photos and information we need to authenticate this item for you. Thank you.


----------



## brandchaser1992

indiaink said:


> Please see the first post in this thread for the photos and information we need to authenticate this item for you. Thank you.


Sorry @indiaink please find attached required photos. Thank you so much.


----------



## indiaink

brandchaser1992 said:


> Sorry @indiaink please find attached required photos. Thank you so much.


This is an authentic "cosmetic pouch" in Cobalt from the Resort season 08/09. Thank you for the add'l photos!


----------



## brandchaser1992

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic "cosmetic pouch" in Cobalt from the Resort season 08/09. Thank you for the add'l photos!


Yay! Thank you so much for the information. I can enjoy this beauty. Have a great weekend!


----------



## TurquioseRain

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:*
> 
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:
> 
> Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## TurquioseRain

Hi please help authenticate. Thanks ❤️


----------



## V0N1B2

TurquioseRain said:


> Hi please help authenticate. Thanks ❤


This item is not authentic, sorry


----------



## TurquioseRain

V0N1B2 said:


> This item is not authentic, sorry


Thank you for your help, really appreciate it


----------



## eytova04

Hi! I have been just given this wallet as a present. Can someone help me to authenticate this? I'm afraid that it might be fake, and the one who gave me the present got scammed. Please help, thank you so much before.


----------



## danason1




----------



## danason1

Is this an authentic bottega veneta tag?


----------



## V0N1B2

danason1 said:


> Is this an authentic bottega veneta tag?
> 
> View attachment 4897423


The tag looks authentic, but what it's sewn into is another matter.


----------



## bmk33

brandchaser1992 said:


> Hello Can you help to authenticate this bag? I am not sure what is name of bag, I bought it from local seller. Please let know if you need more photos. Thank you so much.


Not being an “expert” I can tell you this bag is fake.


----------



## bmk33

bmk33 said:


> Not being an “expert” I can tell you this bag is fake.


Disregard my comment. Wrong recipient. I’m sorry.


----------



## V0N1B2

eytova04 said:


> Hi! I have been just given this wallet as a present. Can someone help me to authenticate this? I'm afraid that it might be fake, and the one who gave me the present got scammed. Please help, thank you so much before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892776
> View attachment 4892777
> View attachment 4892778
> View attachment 4892779


Insufficient photos. Please read the first post in this thread _carefully _and repost your request with the required photos.


----------



## Majo_toko

Hi, Can you help to authenticate this bag ? I had it as a gift from a bag seller, I think she did not understand what is brand BV, is this authentic vintage? The leather so good and not a scratch on it, althou the zipper gone missing, but the inside zipper still so shiny as real gold. Thanks so much.


----------



## Majo_toko

Hi, I also have this, please help to authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance


----------



## vastrianta

hello! I hope you are well! Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta LEATHER CLUTCH BAG
Seller name : Eloise
Item ID: 12691867
Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-bottega-veneta-clutch-bag-12691867.shtml

Thank you in advance!


----------



## vcu

Hi, Can you help me with authenticate that? Thanks in advance


----------



## Euclase

I scored this New Steel Cervo NWT(!) on the 'Bay. Everything passes muster to me (as compared to my medium Cervo loop) and I've never seen a fake BV Cervo before, but having more eyes can't hurt.  I'm happy to provide more photos if needed.  
Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Majo_toko said:


> Hi, Can you help to authenticate this bag ? I had it as a gift from a bag seller, I think she did not understand what is brand BV, is this authentic vintage? The leather so good and not a scratch on it, althou the zipper gone missing, but the inside zipper still so shiny as real gold. Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 4899780
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899781
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899784
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899787


This appears to be an authentic (vintage) Marco Polo shoulder bag. It probably didn't have a designated style name.
I don't know how old it is, maybe from the 80s to very early 90s.


----------



## V0N1B2

Majo_toko said:


> Hi, I also have this, please help to authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance


Also authentic vintage BV, IMO 
Vintage bags (pre-2000) are not my forté so I have no idea how old it is. At least 20+ years old though.


----------



## V0N1B2

vastrianta said:


> hello! I hope you are well! Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta LEATHER CLUTCH BAG
> Seller name : Eloise
> Item ID: 12691867
> Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ther-bottega-veneta-clutch-bag-12691867.shtml
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Missing REQUIRED CRUCIAL photos needed to authenticate. 
Please read post one in this thread carefully, and repost the relevant pictures.


----------



## V0N1B2

vcu said:


> Hi, Can you help me with authenticate that? Thanks in advance


Missing REQUIRED CRUCIAL photos necessary to authenticate. 
Please read post one of this thread, and repost your request including the CORRECT FORMAT as outlined on the first page of this thread.


----------



## V0N1B2

Euclase said:


> I scored this New Steel Cervo NWT(!) on the 'Bay. Everything passes muster to me (as compared to my medium Cervo loop) and I've never seen a fake BV Cervo before, but having more eyes can't hurt.  I'm happy to provide more photos if needed.
> Thank you!


The New Steel Cervo Medium Shoulder Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> The New Steel Cervo Medium Shoulder Bag is authentic, IMO


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Majo_toko

V0N1B2 said:


> This appears to be an authentic (vintage) Marco Polo shoulder bag. It probably didn't have a designated style name.
> I don't know how old it is, maybe from the 80s to very early 90s.



Thanks so Much! Really appreciate, please stay safe and well.


----------



## ninisen

Hi! Can you please help authenticate this for me? I've compared it to my other knot clutches and it seems legit, but as I'm new at Bottega authentication I would appreciate another set of eyes. The only thing I am a bit concerned about is the stitching around the logo inside the bag, which I have not seen before as my others are limited editions (and has the plated logos with numbering). Supposedly this was bought around 2007. Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

ninisen said:


> Hi! Can you please help authenticate this for me? I've compared it to my other knot clutches and it seems legit, but as I'm new at Bottega authentication I would appreciate another set of eyes. The only thing I am a bit concerned about is the stitching around the logo inside the bag, which I have not seen before as my others are limited editions (and has the plated logos with numbering). Supposedly this was bought around 2007. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 4908513
> View attachment 4908515
> View attachment 4908516
> View attachment 4908514


This is not authentic, sorry


----------



## ninisen

V0N1B2 said:


> This is not authentic, sorry


Thank you so much for your swift reply! I have private messaged you a question. Thank you again!


----------



## yollybagtard

Appreciate if someone can help to authenticate this baby olimpia not sure what colour name it is, felt in love when I saw it, it looks like a pale yellow.


----------



## yjay56

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta small Roma bag
*Seller name or ID: *private seller
*Working Link to pictures: *Attached files
*Comments:* It's my first time purchasing a second-hand bag and a Bottega Veneta one at that! I believe it's authentic but the serial number tag on the back is sewn in half (as in the numbers have been cut off)? which is making me wonder if it is indeed normal? I can choose to return it to the seller but I'm really hoping for the best. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

yollybagtard said:


> Appreciate if someone can help to authenticate this baby olimpia not sure what colour name it is, felt in love when I saw it, it looks like a pale yellow.
> 
> View attachment 4910389
> View attachment 4910390
> View attachment 4910391
> View attachment 4910392
> View attachment 4910393
> View attachment 4910394


The Baby Olimpia is authentic, IMO.
I'm not sure of the colour, I'd have to look that up.  If you post more pics - particularly the back of the zipper in the "ID this BV" thread, we'll see if we can find the colour for you.


----------



## V0N1B2

yjay56 said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta small Roma bag
> *Seller name or ID: *private seller
> *Working Link to pictures: *Attached files
> *Comments:* It's my first time purchasing a second-hand bag and a Bottega Veneta one at that! I believe it's authentic but the serial number tag on the back is sewn in half (as in the numbers have been cut off)? which is making me wonder if it is indeed normal? I can choose to return it to the seller but I'm really hoping for the best. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4913569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913571
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913572
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913573
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913574
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913575
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913576
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913580
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913581


The small calf Roma is authentic, IMO 
Looks like it might be Fume from... 2017 I think?
* sometimes the authenticity tags are sewn deeper into the seam than others, it's not something that I'd find worrisome.


----------



## yollybagtard

V0N1B2 said:


> The Baby Olimpia is authentic, IMO.
> I'm not sure of the colour, I'd have to look that up.  If you post more pics - particularly the back of the zipper in the "ID this BV" thread, we'll see if we can find the colour for you.



Thanks for the help, V0N1B2! I’ve post some photos on the ID this BV thread, hopefully someone can ID the colour


----------



## ctripodi615

Is this black clutch authentic? Also any idea where to find this blue vanity pouch? I have been searching everywhere for it. Thank you in advance


----------



## ctripodi615

can you authenticate this black clutch? Also any idea where to buy this blue vanity bag or someone who owns it that would be willing to sell?


----------



## faye3

Hi! Could you please help me figure out if a bag I purchased is authentic? I bought it from a consignment shop in my area that typically sells authentic items, but I can't find the authenticity tag, which makes me suspicious. It may be sewn deep into the lining and I can't find it, or else maybe someone cut it off (although I have no idea why you'd do that.)

*Item Name: Veneta hobo in intrecciato nappa (color glicine)
Seller name or ID: purchased in my area
Working Link: N/A
Comments: see above, no visible damages

Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
1 on inside
2. both sides of the authenticity tag
n/a
3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
2 images
4. views of the lining
1 image
5. outside views of all sides and bottom
3 images
6. views of hardware
n/a
7. mirror, both sides if applicable
n/a


----------



## V0N1B2

ctripodi615 said:


> Is this black clutch authentic? Also any idea where to find this blue vanity pouch? I have been searching everywhere for it. Thank you in advance





ctripodi615 said:


> can you authenticate this black clutch? Also any idea where to buy this blue vanity bag or someone who owns it that would be willing to sell?


The Nero Intrecciato Nappa Cosmetic Case is authentic, IMO 
As for the blue cosmetic case... it's at least 10-15 years old - try eBay.


----------



## V0N1B2

faye3 said:


> Hi! Could you please help me figure out if a bag I purchased is authentic? I bought it from a consignment shop in my area that typically sells authentic items, but I can't find the authenticity tag, which makes me suspicious. It may be sewn deep into the lining and I can't find it, or else maybe someone cut it off (although I have no idea why you'd do that.)
> 
> *Item Name: Veneta hobo in intrecciato nappa (color glicine)
> Seller name or ID: purchased in my area
> Working Link: N/A
> Comments: see above, no visible damages
> 
> Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 1 on inside
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> n/a
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 2 images
> 4. views of the lining
> 1 image
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 3 images
> 6. views of hardware
> n/a
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> n/a


This bag is not authentic, sorry


----------



## Janelalorenzo31

Hi can someone please help me identify what year this Intrecciato small chain bag was manufactured. Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

Janelalorenzo31 said:


> Hi can someone please help me identify what year this Intrecciato small chain bag was manufactured. Thank you


This is the Authenticate this BV thread - asking if a bag is authentic. Info and pictures needed are in post 1 of this thread.
The Identify This BV thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
Photos needed: interior pics, backs of zippers, exterior pics in natural and artificial light, etc. as many identifying photos of the colour as possible.


----------



## Janelalorenzo31

V0N1B2 said:


> This is the Authenticate this BV thread - asking if a bag is authentic. Info and pictures needed are in post 1 of this thread.
> The Identify This BV thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/
> Photos needed: interior pics, backs of zippers, exterior pics in natural and artificial light, etc. as many identifying photos of the colour as possible.




Oops sorry about that and thank you


----------



## LuluBaglover

Hi Authenticators, please help me authenticate this bag, i already have bought this, but im having doubts because there is no markings on the zipper. Seller insist it is vintage and authentic. Can you please confirm if this is authentic or i will have to return this to my local seller of pre-owned bags. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## indiaink

LuluBaglover said:


> Hi Authenticators, please help me authenticate this bag, i already have bought this, but im having doubts because there is no markings on the zipper. Seller insist it is vintage and authentic. Can you please confirm if this is authentic or i will have to return this to my local seller of pre-owned bags. Thank you so much for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923812
> View attachment 4923803
> View attachment 4923804
> View attachment 4923805
> View attachment 4923806
> View attachment 4923808
> View attachment 4923809
> View attachment 4923810
> View attachment 4923811


Not authentic.


----------



## LuluBaglover

Thank you so much really appreciate it


----------



## LuluBaglover

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


 Got it! Thank you so much really appreciate it


----------



## gtan99

Hi, appreciate if someone help to authenticate this BV wallet!
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Wallet 
Seller name or ID: Carousell Seller 
Comments: According to seller the model have discontinued. I have doubts on the BV logo on dust bag :/*
Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

gtan99 said:


> Hi, appreciate if someone help to authenticate this BV wallet!
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Wallet
> Seller name or ID: Carousell Seller
> Comments: According to seller the model have discontinued. I have doubts on the BV logo on dust bag :/*
> Thanks in advance!


Nope, not authentic.


----------



## gtan99

indiaink said:


> Nope, not authentic.


Hi, thanks for you prompt response! Could you share how is it unauthentic?


----------



## indiaink

gtan99 said:


> Hi, thanks for you prompt response! Could you share how is it unauthentic?


Well, the label, according to the codes shown, belongs to a brown “Boston” type bag. But the label itself, based on our knowledge and experience, is also fake. So, double-whammy.


----------



## faye_smith

Could you guys please authenticate this? I bought this clutch 10 years ago.  I am decluttering my closet. I wonder if i should keep this or not.


----------



## sillypeach

Hi,Can someone help me to authenticate this bottega venetta bag for me?
Item Name: BV large handbag
Seller name or ID: ky332244
Working Link: https://posh.mk/8Y7v6Ku58bb
Thank you.







Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

faye_smith said:


> Could you guys please authenticate this? I bought this clutch 10 years ago.  I am decluttering my closet. I wonder if i should keep this or not.


The accessories pouch is authentic, IMO.
It's the Intrecciato Acquarello treatment.


----------



## faye_smith

V0N1B2 said:


> The accessories pouch is authentic, IMO.
> It's the Intrecciato Acquarello treatment.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## meowkittycat

Padded Cassette?


----------



## V0N1B2

meowkittycat said:


> Padded Cassette?


The correct format for requesting an opinion is on page one of this thread. It also outlines the specific pictures required for an informed opinion.

However, I’ll save you the trouble and tell you now this “padded cassette” is not authentic.


----------



## sillypeach

Hi,I bought this wallet on poshmark.Can someone help me to authenticate  this wallet for me? Thank you
Item name :bottega venera long wallet
Seller name /id:eevee413
Working link:https://posh.mk/kEN6AZKAhcb


----------



## V0N1B2

sillypeach said:


> Hi,I bought this wallet on poshmark.Can someone help me to authenticate  this wallet for me? Thank you
> Item name :bottega venera long wallet
> Seller name /id:eevee413
> Working link:https://posh.mk/kEN6AZKAhcb


The Zip Around Wallet in Parma is authentic, IMO


----------



## sillypeach

V0N1B2 said:


> The Zip Around Wallet in Parma is authentic, IMO


Thank you @V0N1B2


----------



## dolali

Hello! Can you kindly authenticate this BV Lauren? 

Thank you! 

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta metallic clutch The Lauren 1980' Intrecciato Clutch
*Listing number:  *264878954741
*Seller name or ID:  glamtree
Working Link:  *








						Bottega Veneta metallic clutch The Lauren 1980' Intrecciato Clutch  | eBay
					

Bottega Veneta’s infamous Intrecciato is Italian for ‘braided’, of course. Now under new creative direction, the label continues to evolve. Crafted from leather, this orange The Lauren 1980 intrecciato clutch from Bottega Veneta features a snap button closure, an internal zipped pocket, an...



					www.ebay.com
				



*Comments:  *If authentic, what would the color name be? thank you so, so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hello! Can you kindly authenticate this BV Lauren?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta metallic clutch The Lauren 1980' Intrecciato Clutch
> *Listing number:  *264878954741
> *Seller name or ID:  glamtree
> Working Link:  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta metallic clutch The Lauren 1980' Intrecciato Clutch  | eBay
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta’s infamous Intrecciato is Italian for ‘braided’, of course. Now under new creative direction, the label continues to evolve. Crafted from leather, this orange The Lauren 1980 intrecciato clutch from Bottega Veneta features a snap button closure, an internal zipped pocket, an...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments:  *If authentic, what would the color name be? thank you so, so much!


The Lauren is authentic, IMO.
It looks like one of the two tone colours... Platinum/Mustard I think, from 2018?


----------



## TropicalMonkey

Hello and good day!
I had been looking for this small bottega bag. I please ask your help to authenticate this bag? Greatly appreciate it and thank you very much.
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Mini Chain Messenger Ebano
Listing number: Fashionphile 616181
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-mini-chain-messenger-ebano-616181
Comments:* 
Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello and good day!
> I had been looking for this small bottega bag. I please ask your help to authenticate this bag? Greatly appreciate it and thank you very much.
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Mini Chain Messenger Ebano
> Listing number: Fashionphile 616181
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-mini-chain-messenger-ebano-616181
> Comments:*
> Thank you


The Disco bag appears to be authentic. Unfortunately, Fashionphile has been in the habit lately of not not providing photos of the authenticity tags (only adding the number to the listing). So, without seeing that, I can't say 100%.
The colour is not Ebano, it's probably Espresso


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> The Lauren is authentic, IMO.
> It looks like one of the two tone colours... Platinum/Mustard I think, from 2018?



Thank you very much VON1B2!


----------



## MaisonM1784

Z


----------



## V0N1B2

MaisonM1784 said:


> An someone help me here! Is this real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934385


Required photos and format outlined in the first post of this thread. Please repost with ALL REQUIRED photos. 
What I see so far though... doesn’t look good.


----------



## TropicalMonkey

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hello and good day!
> I had been looking for this small bottega bag. I please ask your help to authenticate this bag? Greatly appreciate it and thank you very much.
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Mini Chain Messenger Ebano
> Listing number: Fashionphile 616181
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Working Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-mini-chain-messenger-ebano-616181
> Comments:*
> Thank you




Thank you very much V0N1B2. Wishing you fun festivities this year end season


----------



## afroken

I'm new to the world of BV, and just purchased an orange Nodini from a reputable online seller (Love that Bag etc). I've previously purchased another bag from them, and it was authentic. I think a few TPFers also purchased from them before, so I didn't think of getting this bag authenticated when I bought it. But now a few weeks later, I thought I should still get your opinion just in case, as the seller has a very good return system (in the event they sell a fake item).

Thank you so much! Have a safe and wonderful holiday season!

Item Name: BV Nappa Intrecciato Nodini
Seller name or ID: lovethatbagetc.com
Working Link to pictures: https://lovethatbagetc.com/collecti...eta-orange-nappa-intrecciato-nodini-crossbody
Comments: If authentic, can you please let me know what's official name of the colour? Or is it just called "orange"? Thanks!


----------



## monsoonmadness

Item Name: campana in ebano
Seller name or ID: fashionphile
Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-ebano-614646
Comments:

Hi! I purchased a campana from Fashionphile and just received it. I am concerned about the bag because the inner lining is a bit faded and quite rough compared to my other campana I got at a boutique. And the leather piece on the zip also looks different. Is this authentic ? Did bottega change the zip leather piece to a flat one latr? Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

afroken said:


> I'm new to the world of BV, and just purchased an orange Nodini from a reputable online seller (Love that Bag etc). I've previously purchased another bag from them, and it was authentic. I think a few TPFers also purchased from them before, so I didn't think of getting this bag authenticated when I bought it. But now a few weeks later, I thought I should still get your opinion just in case, as the seller has a very good return system (in the event they sell a fake item).
> 
> Thank you so much! Have a safe and wonderful holiday season!
> 
> Item Name: BV Nappa Intrecciato Nodini
> Seller name or ID: lovethatbagetc.com
> Working Link to pictures: https://lovethatbagetc.com/collecti...eta-orange-nappa-intrecciato-nodini-crossbody
> Comments: If authentic, can you please let me know what's official name of the colour? Or is it just called "orange"? Thanks!


The Nodini is authentic, IMO. I believe it’s Tangerine from 2013.


----------



## V0N1B2

monsoonmadness said:


> Item Name: campana in ebano
> Seller name or ID: fashionphile
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-ebano-614646
> Comments:
> 
> Hi! I purchased a campana from Fashionphile and just received it. I am concerned about the bag because the inner lining is a bit faded and quite rough compared to my other campana I got at a boutique. And the leather piece on the zip also looks different. Is this authentic ? Did bottega change the zip leather piece to a flat one latr? Thank you!!


The Ebano Campana is authentic, IMO. It’s older, from probably somewhere  between 2005-2007ish. (That’s why the zipper pull and lining colour are different)


----------



## afroken

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nodini is authentic, IMO. I believe it’s Tangerine from 2013.


Thanks so much! Wishing you a joyful holiday season


----------



## huybag2020

Hi, just purchased this veneta shoulder bag (medium) and wanted to confirm its authenticity.

item name: bottega veneta intrecciato leather shoulder bag (medium)
Seller: amy w**g
pics: as attached
comments: looks good to me but forgot to ask about zip. hoping these pictures will suffice. also said she took to bag spa for exterior.


----------



## designerdesire

Item Name:   AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK LEATHER WOVEN INTRECCIATO DOCUMENT CASE - $1850
Listing number: 124474369325
Seller name or ID: luxeycloset
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BOTTE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments:  Hello ladies! I tempted fate by posting a big recent purchase and characterizing it as "the last hurrah" but appear to be on a kick.  Just picked this up...looks good to me.  Would you mind confirming your opinion?  Thanks much!


----------



## V0N1B2

huybag2020 said:


> Hi, just purchased this veneta shoulder bag (medium) and wanted to confirm its authenticity.
> 
> item name: bottega veneta intrecciato leather shoulder bag (medium)
> Seller: amy w**g
> pics: as attached
> comments: looks good to me but forgot to ask about zip. hoping these pictures will suffice. also said she took to bag spa for exterior.
> 
> View attachment 4938153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938155
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938157
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938159


The Nero Medium Veneta (from 2012-2014) is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

designerdesire said:


> Item Name:   AUTH BOTTEGA VENETA BLACK LEATHER WOVEN INTRECCIATO DOCUMENT CASE - $1850
> Listing number: 124474369325
> Seller name or ID: luxeycloset
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BOTTEGA-VENETA-BLACK-LEATHER-WOVEN-INTRECCIATO-DOCUMENT-CASE-1850/124474369325?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:  Hello ladies! I tempted fate by posting a big recent purchase and characterizing it as "the last hurrah" but appear to be on a kick.  Just picked this up...looks good to me.  Would you mind confirming your opinion?  Thanks much!


The Nero Document Case is authentic, IMO


----------



## huybag2020

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Medium Veneta (from 2012-2014) is authentic, IMO



thank you V0N1B2!!!


----------



## designerdesire

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Document Case is authentic, IMO



Thank you so much!! Now I'm looking at the older toiletry cases...so much for stopping!


----------



## TropicalMonkey

V0N1B2 said:


> The Disco bag appears to be authentic. Unfortunately, Fashionphile has been in the habit lately of not not providing photos of the authenticity tags (only adding the number to the listing). So, without seeing that, I can't say 100%.
> The colour is not Ebano, it's probably Espresso



Hi again V0N1B2,
I decided to email fashionphile for the authenticity tag. Here are some photos. I hope this will give you a 100% insight. Thank you again
In case you need to see the link again: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-mini-chain-messenger-ebano-616181


----------



## TropicalMonkey

And here is more fashionphile sent me... thank you and wishing you all the best for this New Year   
My apologies for separate photo posting...


----------



## V0N1B2

TropicalMonkey said:


> Hi again V0N1B2,
> I decided to email fashionphile for the authenticity tag. Here are some photos. I hope this will give you a 100% insight. Thank you again
> In case you need to see the link again: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-mini-chain-messenger-ebano-616181
> View attachment 4940092
> View attachment 4940093
> View attachment 4940094





TropicalMonkey said:


> And here is more fashionphile sent me... thank you and wishing you all the best for this New Year
> My apologies for separate photo posting...
> View attachment 4940923
> View attachment 4940924


Sorry, I saw this last night then there was food in front of me and I promptly forgot what I was doing.
Thanks for the additional photos. The (Disco) Mini Messenger is authentic IMO


----------



## JConquer

Hello! My aunt died, and left this Bottega Veneta bag... Would APPRECIATE information on it, it feels like great quality leather.. I don't know much about it.


----------



## iposh58

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag?


Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Satin Knot Clutch
Seller name or ID: ornamentalstone
Working Link to pictures: https://posh.mk/SHnd3Z54Ccb

Comments: clearly it needs repairs, do you think it can be repaired? Is it authentic?


----------



## iposh58

iposh58 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Satin Knot Clutch
> Seller name or ID: ornamentalstone
> Working Link to pictures: https://posh.mk/SHnd3Z54Ccb
> 
> Comments: clearly it needs repairs, do you think it can be repaired? Is it authentic?


----------



## V0N1B2

JConquer said:


> Hello! My aunt died, and left this Bottega Veneta bag... Would APPRECIATE information on it, it feels like great quality leather.. I don't know much about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940989


Condolences on the passing of your aunt 
I have never seen anything like this before. I don't believe it was ever made by Bottega Veneta, sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

iposh58 said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Woven Satin Knot Clutch
> Seller name or ID: ornamentalstone
> Working Link to pictures: https://posh.mk/SHnd3Z54Ccb
> 
> Comments: clearly it needs repairs, do you think it can be repaired? Is it authentic?
> 
> View attachment 4941131
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941140


The clutch is not authentic, IMO. Sorry 
It's also clearly not satin.


----------



## TropicalMonkey

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, I saw this last night then there was food in front of me and I promptly forgot what I was doing.
> Thanks for the additional photos. The (Disco) Mini Messenger is authentic IMO



hahaha, I will be just the same. Thank you so much V0N1B2. Now waiting for the peaceful hour to purchase it


----------



## iposh58

V0N1B2 said:


> The clutch is not authentic, IMO. Sorry
> It's also clearly not satin.


Thank you!


----------



## sillypeach

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this tote bag for me?
Item Name: Bottega Veneta venta black canary tote
Seller name or ID: iipinkhangerii
Working Link to pictures: https://posh.mk/AP1Ge7BlLcb
The tag has a cut and im not sure the authenticity.Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

sillypeach said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this tote bag for me?
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta venta black canary tote
> Seller name or ID: iipinkhangerii
> Working Link to pictures: https://posh.mk/AP1Ge7BlLcb
> The tag has a cut and im not sure the authenticity.Thank you


No, this Cabat is not authentic, sorry


----------



## sillypeach

V0N1B2 said:


> No, this Cabat is not authentic, sorry


@V0N1B2  Thank you for your reply. Appreciate it


----------



## marisolelis.marisolelis

Hi, can you please help to authenticate this bag?  I suspect not authentic but would appreciate your input.  Thanks!










						BAG Women BOTTEGA VENETA THE CHAIN CASSETTE Violet Nappa Leather Italy  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BAG Women BOTTEGA VENETA THE CHAIN CASSETTE Violet Nappa Leather Italy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ladyet

Hi all, can someone please help me authenticate this bag from Fashionphile? I'm sorry if it's been posted before...I tried searching and didn't see it.

Item Name: Nappa Intrecciato Nodini Crossbody Black
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile (Item #: 581555)
Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-nodini-crossbody-black-581555

Comments: Just want to be sure the bag is authentic. I attached what I believe are the relevant pictures, but there are a lot more photos via the link.


----------



## indiaink

ladyet said:


> Hi all, can someone please help me authenticate this bag from Fashionphile? I'm sorry if it's been posted before...I tried searching and didn't see it.
> 
> Item Name: Nappa Intrecciato Nodini Crossbody Black
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile (Item #: 581555)
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-nodini-crossbody-black-581555
> 
> Comments: Just want to be sure the bag is authentic. I attached what I believe are the relevant pictures, but there are a lot more photos via the link.


Authentic.


----------



## ladyet

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

marisolelis.marisolelis said:


> Hi, can you please help to authenticate this bag?  I suspect not authentic but would appreciate your input.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAG Women BOTTEGA VENETA THE CHAIN CASSETTE Violet Nappa Leather Italy  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BAG Women BOTTEGA VENETA THE CHAIN CASSETTE Violet Nappa Leather Italy at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


I also suspect not authentic. 
The seller has 5 feedback, 77% feedback rating, sells several of the same bag in different colours and is located in Russia*.  That should be enough to deter anyone.
That seller and another one with the exact same bags for sale, have a lot of fakes.  In fact, I'd say at least half if not more of the Padded Cassette bags on eBay are fake.

*no offence to my Russian friends.


----------



## sillypeach

*Item Name: * Vintage Bottega Veneta crossbody bag
*Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: * rebeccat313
*Working Link: *








						Vintage Bottega Veneta crossbody bag
					

Shop rebeccat313's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Vintage Bottega Veneta crossbody bag in wine red/burgundy lamb skin. Comes w/ original dust bag, mirror, and auth. card. 14cm x 18cm, 9/10 condition.




					poshmark.ca
				



*Comments:* iam interested in buying this bag but i have no experience in vintage bag not sure of the authentication.Can someone help me to authenticate this bag?Thank you so much for your help!I tried to ask for the tag inside the bag but haven't gotten any reply yet.


----------



## M_HH

Hi all,

could you please help me to authenticate this Bottega bag. I'm interested buying it but think it's a fake. 

Many thaks for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

sillypeach said:


> *Item Name: * Vintage Bottega Veneta crossbody bag
> *Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: * rebeccat313
> *Working Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bottega Veneta crossbody bag
> 
> 
> Shop rebeccat313's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Vintage Bottega Veneta crossbody bag in wine red/burgundy lamb skin. Comes w/ original dust bag, mirror, and auth. card. 14cm x 18cm, 9/10 condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments:* iam interested in buying this bag but i have no experience in vintage bag not sure of the authentication.Can someone help me to authenticate this bag?Thank you so much for your help!I tried to ask for the tag inside the bag but haven't gotten any reply yet.
> 
> View attachment 4949024
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949028
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949029
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949031
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949032
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949036
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949037


Vintage is not my forté but this looks like an authentic vintage BV. It may not have an authenticity tag inside, many of the vintage-era bags did not.  It might be from the 1980s sometime.


----------



## V0N1B2

M_HH said:


> Hi all,
> 
> could you please help me to authenticate this Bottega bag. I'm interested buying it but think it's a fake.
> 
> Many thaks for your help!


This is not an authentic BV, sorry.


----------



## sillypeach

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forté but this looks like an authentic vintage BV. It may not have an authenticity tag inside, many of the vintage-era bags did not.  It might be from the 1980s sometime.


Thanks @V0N1B2 Appreciate your time for the feedback.


----------



## enza991

Hi,can someone,please,can help me to authenticate this pouch coin purse?It's really hard to photograph the interior,but i tried to do my best.Thanks in advance


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Hi,can someone,please,can help me to authenticate this pouch coin purse?It's really hard to photograph the interior,but i tried to do my best.Thanks in advance


----------



## enza991

Other photos with  different light.


----------



## V0N1B2

enza991 said:


> Hi,can someone,please,can help me to authenticate this pouch coin purse?It's really hard to photograph the interior,but i tried to do my best.Thanks in advance





enza991 said:


> Other photos with  different light.


The Coin Pouch is authentic, IMO


----------



## enza991

V0N1B2 said:


> The Coin Pouch is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much!


----------



## diva7633

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo Intrecciato Nappa Medium
Listing number:401840455876
Seller name or ID: chan478164
Working Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/No-offer-Bottega-Veneta-Hobo-Intrecciato-Nappa-Medium/401840455876?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Comments:I bought it so I can take any other photos you need. TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

diva7633 said:


> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo Intrecciato Nappa Medium
> Listing number:401840455876
> Seller name or ID: chan478164
> Working Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/No-offer-Bottega-Veneta-Hobo-Intrecciato-Nappa-Medium/401840455876?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Comments:I bought it so I can take any other photos you need. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955716
> View attachment 4955717
> View attachment 4955718
> View attachment 4955719
> View attachment 4955720
> View attachment 4955721
> View attachment 4955722
> View attachment 4955723


The Medium Veneta (possibly in Chene from Early Fall 2012) is authentic, IMO


----------



## diva7633

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta (possibly in Chene from Early Fall 2012) is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much!! Also I appreciate you gave me the year and color. I was curious. It’s my first Bottega!


----------



## Fashionista888

Hello  I would appreciate if you can please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Knot clutch. I compared it with my authentic Bottega Veneta knot clutch, and in my opinion this is counterfeit . Thank You in advance!

https://www.therealreal.com/product...trimmed-intrecciato-stretch-knot-clutch-8xvaj 
i attached actual pic


----------



## indiaink

Fashionista888 said:


> Hello  I would appreciate if you can please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Knot clutch. I compared it with my authentic Bottega Veneta knot clutch, and in my opinion this is counterfeit . Thank You in advance!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...trimmed-intrecciato-stretch-knot-clutch-8xvaj
> i attached actual pic


This is authentic.


----------



## Fashionista888

indiaink said:


> This is authentic.


hi  I just want to tell you why I decided so ...when I compared it with my clutch ... most of all I was confused by the logo inside the silver clutch (the logo is located lower than in my original two clutches and the letters are heavily embossed) and also the logo on the lock, the lock is not stable and moves to the sides, the stitching inside the clutch, care booklet and dust bag.Does this look ok for a authentic BV knot clutch?  thanks much for you reply!


----------



## indiaink

Fashionista888 said:


> hi  I just want to tell you why I decided so ...when I compared it with my clutch ... most of all I was confused by the logo inside the silver clutch (the logo is located lower than in my original two clutches and the letters are heavily embossed) and also the logo on the lock, the lock is not stable and moves to the sides, the stitching inside the clutch, care booklet and dust bag.Does this look ok for a authentic BV knot clutch?  thanks much for you reply!


Is the lining the same in all of your Knots? Are they satin Knots, or leather, or a different material? Do you know what year they were manufactured? How many times this Stretch Knot was used by its previous owner. All of these things mean different outcomes.  If you remain concerned about this Stretch Knot, TRR has a return policy, especially if you want to complain about the loose clasp.


----------



## Fashionista888

indiaink said:


> Is the lining the same in all of your Knots? Are they satin Knots, or leather, or a different material? Do you know what year they were manufactured? How many times this Knot was used by its previous owner. All of these things mean different outcomes.  If you remain concerned about this Knot, TRR has a return policy, especially if you want to complain about the loose clasp.


yes, they all have the same lining and they are both satin with snakeskin trim . I  bought  them from Neiman Marcus( one couple years ago and another one in december 2019).
In reality the clutch is in perfect condition( like new)  except for the unstable lock


----------



## indiaink

Fashionista888 said:


> yes, they all have the same lining and they are both satin with snakeskin trim . I  bought  them from Neiman Marcus( one couple years ago and another one in december 2019).
> In reality the clutch is in perfect condition( like new)  except for the unstable lock


If you do decide to keep it and are worried about the clasp, the Knot can be sent to Modern Leather in NYC for any repair; they are an authorized repair center for BV (and many other luxury brands). Contact them for any quotes or other information.  I recently purchased an Ostrich Knot and was surprised by the space between the two sides, and my BV SA assured me that was common for that particular Knot. I believe each Knot to be mostly handmade so there are differences. I hope that helps rest your mind.


----------



## Fashionista888

indiaink said:


> If you do decide to keep it and are worried about the clasp, the Knot can be sent to Modern Leather in NYC for any repair; they are an authorized repair center for BV (and many other luxury brands). Contact them for any quotes or other information.  I recently purchased an Ostrich Knot and was surprised by the space between the two sides, and my BV SA assured me that was common for that particular Knot. I believe each Knot to be mostly handmade so there are differences. I hope that helps rest your mind.


I  thought about it, maybe because knot clutches are handmade, there maybe a difference in some details. I would like to keep this clutch, i really like the color.
I just  wanted to know your guys professional opinion, because now there are too many good fakes on the market.
I really appreciate you gave me contacts for repair  And  Thank you so much for your time and quick response!


----------



## ShinyF

Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Apologies if I am posting this in the wrong place but I could only see a reply icon on. My screen. Thanks 








						bottega veneta large veneta intrecciato leather shoulder bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for bottega veneta large veneta intrecciato leather shoulder bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## indiaink

ShinyF said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? Apologies if I am posting this in the wrong place but I could only see a reply icon on. My screen. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottega veneta large veneta intrecciato leather shoulder bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for bottega veneta large veneta intrecciato leather shoulder bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk


Authentic.


----------



## ShinyF

Thank you


----------



## designerdesire

With apologies, I submitted these 2 to Auth4U but have the tiniest reservation about this iPad case.  Would you mind giving me a gut check?  Any reccs for paid authenticators with a quick turn-around trusted by this forum for BV most welcome.  (Also, please ignore my badly bitten nails - still on lockdown in LA and they haven't seen love in MONTHS!!!)


----------



## designerdesire

And another if you have the time.  The clutch has hard leather so opening it to reveal the Originality Certified tag was...something. I enlisted my boyfriend and got the best I could, may have to try again.


----------



## indiaink

designerdesire said:


> With apologies, I submitted these 2 to Auth4U but have the tiniest reservation about this iPad case.  Would you mind giving me a gut check?  Any reccs for paid authenticators with a quick turn-around trusted by this forum for BV most welcome.  (Also, please ignore my badly bitten nails - still on lockdown in LA and they haven't seen love in MONTHS!!!)
> 
> View attachment 4960910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960911
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960912
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960913
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960914
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960916


Beautifully authentic.


----------



## indiaink

designerdesire said:


> And another if you have the time.  The clutch has hard leather so opening it to reveal the Originality Certified tag was...something. I enlisted my boyfriend and got the best I could, may have to try again.


Another beautifully authentic piece. Congrats, quit worrying, and enjoy your items!


----------



## designerdesire

indiaink said:


> Another beautifully authentic piece. Congrats, quit worrying, and enjoy your items!



Thank you so much  I try to keep good records in case I want to re-sell and then am not left scratching my head being like what did I do with this...

You're the best!

EDIT/PS:  Do you know what color the iPad case is?  The eBay seller described it as brown, and I do have that male color blindness thing, but I think it's like a red/mahogany?


----------



## indiaink

designerdesire said:


> Thank you so much  I try to keep good records in case I want to re-sell and then am not left scratching my head being like what did I do with this...
> 
> You're the best!
> 
> EDIT/PS:  Do you know what color the iPad case is?  The eBay seller described it as brown, and I do have that male color blindness thing, but I think it's like a red/mahogany?


You know, it looks like Barolo (burgundy). Do you have a relationship with a BV SA you could text them that number, they could tell you.


----------



## V0N1B2

designerdesire said:


> Thank you so much  I try to keep good records in case I want to re-sell and then am not left scratching my head being like what did I do with this...
> 
> You're the best!
> 
> EDIT/PS:  Do you know what color the iPad case is?  The eBay seller described it as brown, and I do have that male color blindness thing, but I think it's like a red/mahogany?


Does this belong to the iPad case or another item?


----------



## designerdesire

V0N1B2 said:


> Does this belong to the iPad case or another item?



This came with the item!  It says "brown mahogany" which gave me the impression it was generated by the seller, since the only colors I know for BV are a bit fanciful like ink or tourmaline or at least in another language like nero.  Although perhaps it is from BV?


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> You know, it looks like Barolo (burgundy). Do you have a relationship with a BV SA you could text them that number, they could tell you.





designerdesire said:


> This came with the item!  It says "brown mahogany" which gave me the impression it was generated by the seller, since the only colors I know for BV are a bit fanciful like ink or tourmaline or at least in another language like nero.  Although perhaps it is from BV?


It is both Barolo *and* Brown Mahogany  no, but really...
The colour code of 2240 is Barolo, that is the correct BV name.
Here is the box for the Tippie Ankle Bootie from Fall 2017.  You can see the sticker from the retailer on the left, and the one on the right of the box is from BV.


----------



## vaakri22

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag?  And do you know the story behind the outlet-stamp? Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## indiaink

vaakri22 said:


> Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag?  And do you know the story behind the outlet-stamp? Thank you very much in advance!


Authentic. For this one to have gone to outlet means it was unsold in a regular BV boutique and transferred to a BV outlet.


----------



## vaakri22

indiaink said:


> Authentic. For this one to have gone to outlet means it was unsold in a regular BV boutique and transferred to a BV outlet.



Thank you so much


----------



## Pursecake

Hi there!

I never owned BV before and also had a hard time trying to find an authentication service for BV.  I have some pictures below and I’m not sure what other pics to ask the seller for.  Any help would be awesome!


----------



## designerdesire

I’m still going...what‘s the verdict on this one?  I suspect we’ll need more pics but given the pretty sweet price (I’ve been watching all of the listings on eBay for $600+) and the dual protection policies offered as between Grailed and PayPal, I bit..

https://www.grailed.com/listings/18464079-bottega-veneta-bottega-veneta-toiletry-case (photos in listing)


----------



## indiaink

Pursecake said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I never owned BV before and also had a hard time trying to find an authentication service for BV.  I have some pictures below and I’m not sure what other pics to ask the seller for.  Any help would be awesome!
> View attachment 4963464
> View attachment 4963465
> View attachment 4963466
> View attachment 4963467


Not authentic.


----------



## indiaink

designerdesire said:


> I’m still going...what‘s the verdict on this one?  I suspect we’ll need more pics but given the pretty sweet price (I’ve been watching all of the listings on eBay for $600+) and the dual protection policies offered as between Grailed and PayPal, I bit..
> 
> https://www.grailed.com/listings/18464079-bottega-veneta-bottega-veneta-toiletry-case (photos in listing)


Authentic.


----------



## Pursecake

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


Thank u!!! That is what I thought!


----------



## oldceline

Hi! I've been enjoying browsing through purse forum for a while now, but this is my first post- 
I'm extremely close to purchasing this Bottega from Fashionphile (and probably will tonight!) but wanted to get a second opinion. I've spent some time comparing it with close-ups of the same bag on retailers such as Selfridges, Neiman Marcus, 24S, etc. and it looks authentic to me, though this is my first time buying a secondhand bag so would love any feedback. Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Nappa Maxi Intreccio Cassette Bag (Almond)
Seller: Fashionphile
Link to listing and images: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-maxi-intreccio-cassette-bag-almond-583571


----------



## goodatlife

Hello! I'm looking to purchase my first Campana and wanted to verify the following bag as authentic. 

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Lilac Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Medium Campana
*Listing number: *372957286435*
Seller name or ID: *randiresale*
Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you!!


----------



## indiaink

oldceline said:


> Hi! I've been enjoying browsing through purse forum for a while now, but this is my first post-
> I'm extremely close to purchasing this Bottega from Fashionphile (and probably will tonight!) but wanted to get a second opinion. I've spent some time comparing it with close-ups of the same bag on retailers such as Selfridges, Neiman Marcus, 24S, etc. and it looks authentic to me, though this is my first time buying a secondhand bag so would love any feedback. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Nappa Maxi Intreccio Cassette Bag (Almond)
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link to listing and images: https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-maxi-intreccio-cassette-bag-almond-583571


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

goodatlife said:


> Hello! I'm looking to purchase my first Campana and wanted to verify the following bag as authentic.
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Lilac Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Medium Campana
> *Listing number: *372957286435
> *Seller name or ID: *randiresale
> *Working Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Lilac-Intrecciato-Woven-Nappa-Leather-Medium-Campana/372957286435?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!!


I'd like to see the white authenticity tag they'll find sewn into the inside zippered pocket seam, but I'm not seeing any issues with this bag so far.


----------



## oldceline

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Many thanks!


----------



## kathiejam

Hi! I would like to check with you if this pre-loved blue cabat is authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## itstam

Hi authenticators, I would appreciate your assistance with this Nodini. Thanks in advance for your help!

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Nodini Bag in Intrecciato Nappa
*Seller name or ID: *tammiewhammie
*Working Link to pictures: *








						Bottega Veneta Nodini Bag in Intrecciato Nappa
					

Shop tammiewhammie's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Petrol Blue leather. Great condition. Very light wear on edges and on piping near edge as pictured. Bag only. Adjustable strap.




					poshmark.com
				



*
Comments: *Any idea what year this might be from?


----------



## V0N1B2

kathiejam said:


> Hi! I would like to check with you if this pre-loved blue cabat is authentic. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 4972302
> View attachment 4972303
> View attachment 4972304
> View attachment 4972305
> View attachment 4972306
> View attachment 4972307
> View attachment 4972308
> View attachment 4972309
> View attachment 4972310
> View attachment 4972311
> View attachment 4972312
> View attachment 4972313


The Cobalt Medium Cabat from Resort 2008 pictured is authentic, IMO


----------



## kathiejam

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cobalt Medium Cabat from Resort 2008 pictured is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much, @V0N1B2!


----------



## V0N1B2

itstam said:


> Hi authenticators, I would appreciate your assistance with this Nodini. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Nodini Bag in Intrecciato Nappa
> *Seller name or ID: *tammiewhammie
> *Working Link to pictures: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nodini Bag in Intrecciato Nappa
> 
> 
> Shop tammiewhammie's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Petrol Blue leather. Great condition. Very light wear on edges and on piping near edge as pictured. Bag only. Adjustable strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments: *Any idea what year this might be from?


The photos of the actual bag (not the stock photos from BV) are IMO, of an authentic Nodini in Lagoon from Resort 2010.


----------



## itstam

V0N1B2 said:


> The photos of the actual bag (not the stock photos from BV) are IMO, of an authentic Nodini in Lagoon from Resort 2010.


Thank you so much for taking the time to help me authenticate it =) Much appreciated!


----------



## obsesseddogmom

Hi everyone! I'm a long time lurker, but new poster here (and new to Bottega Veneta) and wanted to get an opinion on a small pouch. It's a really good price, similar to one on the Real Real (which I trust, though maybe that's not actually the case?). I read up on the font of the tag and I think it looks right, but it's frayed so there's no way to see the little dots that we're supposed to use. Any advice?

Item name: Intrecciato Weave Leather Coin Pouch
Seller: Mercari
Link to pictures: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m98374562645/


----------



## V0N1B2

obsesseddogmom said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a long time lurker, but new poster here (and new to Bottega Veneta) and wanted to get an opinion on a small pouch. It's a really good price, similar to one on the Real Real (which I trust, though maybe that's not actually the case?). I read up on the font of the tag and I think it looks right, but it's frayed so there's no way to see the little dots that we're supposed to use. Any advice?
> 
> Item name: Intrecciato Weave Leather Coin Pouch
> Seller: Mercari
> Link to pictures: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m98374562645/


The coin pouch in Barolo from Fall 2016 is authentic, IMO


----------



## obsesseddogmom

V0N1B2 said:


> The coin pouch in Barolo from Fall 2016 is authentic, IMO



Thanks so much for your expertise!!


----------



## pinkydatta

Good evening everyone, I am new here and really appreciate all the work and expertise you offer. I recently purchased this item,
I wanted to check if this is authentic?

*Item Name: * Bottega veneta knot clutch
* Seller name or ID: * mhas88
*Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648*

Thank you so much and really appreciate your time. 

Kind Regards


----------



## V0N1B2

pinkydatta said:


> Good evening everyone, I am new here and really appreciate all the work and expertise you offer. I recently purchased this item,
> I wanted to check if this is authentic?
> 
> *Item Name: * Bottega veneta knot clutch
> * Seller name or ID: * mhas88
> *Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bottega-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648*
> 
> Thank you so much and really appreciate your time.
> 
> Kind Regards


I’m not familiar with all leather Knots, but I don’t care for what I see in the listing. IMO its not authentic, but perhaps @indiaink would like to weigh in as well.


----------



## pinkydatta

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m not familiar with all leather Knots, but I don’t care for what I see in the listing. IMO its not authentic, but perhaps @indiaink would like to weigh in as well.



Thank you so much for your fast response. I was convinced by the 100% positive review of the seller and how old the account is (although it is not a lot of reviews). I look forward to @indiaink opinion on this. 

Thank you once again and really appreciate your time.


----------



## giuliax_

Hi everyone, I just got into the bottega bags (late, I know) and fell in love with the pouches.
I got the woven one from a well known second hand store in germany, but since there is a) no dustbag (only a box) and b) no card, I am a bit confused.
Could this bag be a fake?


----------



## V0N1B2

giuliax_ said:


> Hi everyone, I just got into the bottega bags (late, I know) and fell in love with the pouches.
> I got the woven one from a well known second hand store in germany, but since there is a) no dustbag (only a box) and b) no card, I am a bit confused.
> Could this bag be a fake?
> View attachment 4978391


I prefer not to authenticate Daniel Lee - era Bottega Veneta, as they're notorious for very few indicators of authenticity, but I can say that is an authentic authenticity tag sewn into the seam.
The faint heatstamp does not worry me, it's the deeply imprinted ones that are generally a sure sign of a fake.


----------



## giuliax_

V0N1B2 said:


> I prefer not to authenticate Daniel Lee - era Bottega Veneta, as they're notorious for very few indicators of authenticity, but I can say that is an authentic authenticity tag sewn into the seam.
> The faint heatstamp does not worry me, it's the deeply imprinted ones that are generally a sure sign of a fake.


Thank you so much for the reply!
I'm amazed how well you know bottega!!


----------



## designerdesire

Hello!! My very first "substantial" BV item was a money clip wallet in Ink (I got some leather bracelets first) - have the wallet to this day.  My brother had a hard year (as we did we all) working in the music industry and with his girlfriend being a front-line health care worker.  He's not materialistic at all but he has always said if he could afford it he would get a Bottega wallet, in particular mine.  I'm fairly certain I just picked up an auth Ink money clip wallet on eBay.  Would you ladies do me the honor of confirming?   He will be THRILLED!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

designerdesire said:


> Hello!! My very first "substantial" BV item was a money clip wallet in Ink (I got some leather bracelets first) - have the wallet to this day.  My brother had a hard year (as we did we all) working in the music industry and with his girlfriend being a front-line health care worker.  He's not materialistic at all but he has always said if he could afford it he would get a Bottega wallet, in particular mine.  I'm fairly certain I just picked up an auth Ink money clip wallet on eBay.  Would you ladies do me the honor of confirming?   He will be THRILLED!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4980382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980386
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980388


We need to see both sides of the little white authenticity tag sewn into the top of the bill compartment area before offering an opinion


----------



## designerdesire

V0N1B2 said:


> We need to see both sides of the little white authenticity tag sewn into the top of the bill compartment area before offering an opinion



I had this feeling when I did this last night I was missing something and it was obviously the most important thing! Thank you for reminding me.


----------



## V0N1B2

designerdesire said:


> I had this feeling when I did this last night I was missing something and it was obviously the most important thing! Thank you for reminding me.


The Bifold Wallet with Money Clip is authentic, IMO but it's not Ink.
If it looks very dark blue then it's probably Tourmaline.


----------



## designerdesire

V0N1B2 said:


> The Bifold Wallet with Money Clip is authentic, IMO but it's not Ink.
> If it looks very dark blue then it's probably Tourmaline.



got it! Thank you so much for helping me. My brother will be so happy.


----------



## TXDancingbear

Hello! My first experience with BV! I am trying to authenticate several fine handbags generously donated for resale to benefit two non-profits. We received this little red shoulder bag and I can't find anything like it. It is a bit worn, but in excellent condition. No authenticity tag as I've seen mentioned. I have no idea the age of the bag. Help appreciated!


----------



## holetak

Hi there, i just bought myself a mini jodie today. But my zipper doesn’t seem to have the engravings of the brand on it. Everything else seems legit, I need help authenticating please  Thank u!


----------



## msgraxie

Hi. Could someone help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta bag? This is from a private seller. Haven’t owned any Bottega’s before so I have a hard time self authenticating this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## msgraxie

msgraxie said:


> Hi. Could someone help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta bag? This is from a private seller. Haven’t owned any Bottega’s before so I have a hard time self authenticating this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


 Additional photos of zippers


----------



## V0N1B2

TXDancingbear said:


> Hello! My first experience with BV! I am trying to authenticate several fine handbags generously donated for resale to benefit two non-profits. We received this little red shoulder bag and I can't find anything like it. It is a bit worn, but in excellent condition. No authenticity tag as I've seen mentioned. I have no idea the age of the bag. Help appreciated!


Vintage is not my forté, but this could be authentic. I would expect there would be an authenticity tag inside the zippered pocket if there is one.  The style of the bag, zipper and style of metal plaque would make it probably from around 2000.


----------



## V0N1B2

holetak said:


> Hi there, i just bought myself a mini jodie today. But my zipper doesn’t seem to have the engravings of the brand on it. Everything else seems legit, I need help authenticating please  Thank u!


Without seeing the heatstamp, it's hard to confirm. I can tell you that the authenticity tag sewn into the seam is real, but whether the bag it's sewn into was made by BV in their factory in Italy or a factory in Guangzhou is another matter (see auth request directly below this).
The issues with authenticating Daniel Lee BV items is that all the markers of authenticity we used to go by are no longer used in making these newer bags.  Also, with changing zippers and sizes/shapes/measurements, it makes it much harder to determine whether or not the item is authentic. It also makes it so much easier for good counterfeit bags to flood the market.


----------



## V0N1B2

msgraxie said:


> Hi. Could someone help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta bag? This is from a private seller. Haven’t owned any Bottega’s before so I have a hard time self authenticating this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I think this is supposed to be a Nero Belly?
Some crafty individual has sewn a vintage authenticity tag into this fake bag. Not the first time we've seen this, unfortunately.
Sorry, no this is not authentic


----------



## msgraxie

V0N1B2 said:


> I think this is supposed to be a Nero Belly?
> Some crafty individual has sewn a vintage authenticity tag into this fake bag. Not the first time we've seen this, unfortunately.
> Sorry, no this is not authentic



Oh no too bad. Good thing I went with my gut and asked first before I purchased the bag. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## TXDancingbear

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forté, but this could be authentic. I would expect there would be an authenticity tag inside the zippered pocket if there is one.  The style of the bag, zipper and style of metal plaque would make it probably from around 2000.


There is a single inner zipper pocket, but no tag inside. Were serial number tags in BV bags before 2012?  I have seen another bag of this style with a cell phone pocket on the other side of the interior, but it had suede lining and did have a tag.


----------



## afroken

Hi there, can I ask someone to authenticate this campana for me?

*Item Name: *Campana
*Listing number:  *164649580701 *
Seller name or ID: *d.folkestad*
Working Link: *








						$2400 Bottega Veneta CAMPANA INTRECCIATO NAPPA LEATHER HOBO BAG PURPLE EUC  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for $2400 Bottega Veneta CAMPANA INTRECCIATO NAPPA LEATHER HOBO BAG PURPLE EUC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				



*
Comments:* if authentic, can you please let me know what colour and year this is from?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lstuffy

Would anybody mind to please help authenticate this bag?  I’ve seen frayed tags but not sure about this one?  It’s rolled handle intrecciato hobo. Thank you!!


----------



## Lstuffy

One more photo


----------



## muchstuff

Lstuffy said:


> One more photo


Welcome to TPF!  I would suggest you repost with clear photos, these ones when you zoom in are blurred. Add also a photo of the entire bag, as well as any hardware, plus a pic of the back of the zipper head. Make sure your photos are right way up and facing the camera.


----------



## Lstuffy

muchstuff said:


> Welcome to TPF!  I would suggest you repost with clear photos, these ones when you zoom in are blurred. Add also a photo of the entire bag, as well as any hardware, plus a pic of the back of the zipper head. Make sure your photos are right way up and facing the camera.


Thanks for such a quick reply and suggestions. The seller has not replied to my request for more information; I only asked about condition though. No pictures of flip side of the zipper. Hopefully these photos are better clarity. The second to last one I turned and it seems to have worsened it. Thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

Lstuffy said:


> Thanks for such a quick reply and suggestions. The seller has not replied to my request for more information; I only asked about condition though. No pictures of flip side of the zipper. Hopefully these photos are better clarity. The second to last one I turned and it seems to have worsened it. Thanks!!


I'm sure those will be helpful. I don't authenticate for BV but @V0N1B2  should be around soon!


----------



## V0N1B2

Lstuffy said:


> Thanks for such a quick reply and suggestions. The seller has not replied to my request for more information; I only asked about condition though. No pictures of flip side of the zipper. Hopefully these photos are better clarity. The second to last one I turned and it seems to have worsened it. Thanks!!


The Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO 
It’s older, from probably 2002-ish and the colour might be Terre. They didn’t use the same system of colour codes we use now


----------



## V0N1B2

afroken said:


> Hi there, can I ask someone to authenticate this campana for me?
> 
> *Item Name: *Campana
> *Listing number:  *164649580701 *
> Seller name or ID: *d.folkestad*
> Working Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2400 Bottega Veneta CAMPANA INTRECCIATO NAPPA LEATHER HOBO BAG PURPLE EUC  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for $2400 Bottega Veneta CAMPANA INTRECCIATO NAPPA LEATHER HOBO BAG PURPLE EUC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Comments:* if authentic, can you please let me know what colour and year this is from?
> 
> Thank you so much!


The Medium Campana is authentic, IMO. Cookout is probably Mona Lisa (or Monalisa) from... I think it was 2014 or 2015?


----------



## Lstuffy

muchstuff said:


> I'm sure those will be helpful. I don't authenticate for BV but @V0N1B2  should be around soon!


Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## Lstuffy

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO
> It’s older, from probably 2002-ish and the colour might be Terre. They didn’t use the same system of colour codes we use now


Thank you for confidence boost!!  Really appreciate your thoughts


----------



## afroken

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Campana is authentic, IMO. Cookout is probably Mona Lisa (or Monalisa) from... I think it was 2014 or 2015?


Thank you so much for this! Really appreciate this! I bought it and can’t wait to receive my first purple BV!


----------



## rayyyyray

Hello everyone, 

Would i be able to get an opinion on this bv jodie purchased from saks, i had restock notifications on for this item and was excited when i was able to place my order. upon checking the item, i am worried about authenticity. 

my areas of concern are that the zipper pull does not have "Bottega Veneta" embossed. and that the authenticity tag and the inside logo look different than what i have seen before. I am not sure if bv changes their authenticity tags and inside embossed logo before. also, when i recieved the bag, the price tag was ripped off...and the paper authenticity strip which is supposed to match the bag is missing. 

here are the photos:


----------



## indiaink

rayyyyray said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Would i be able to get an opinion on this bv jodie purchased from saks, i had restock notifications on for this item and was excited when i was able to place my order. upon checking the item, i am worried about authenticity.
> 
> my areas of concern are that the zipper pull does not have "Bottega Veneta" embossed. and that the authenticity tag and the inside logo look different than what i have seen before. I am not sure if bv changes their authenticity tags and inside embossed logo before. also, when i recieved the bag, the price tag was ripped off...and the paper authenticity strip which is supposed to match the bag is missing.
> 
> here are the photos:


Sorry for the late reply - this is authentic. Most likely a return and resold; not all the Jodies have engraved zipper pulls, so that’s not a reason to worry. If you don’t like the condition I highly suggest returning it for an exchange if you can. You have to be happy at the price you’re paying, for sure.


----------



## Sivvv

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Bottega Veneta Twist Bag on Vestiaire Collective



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/clutch-bags/bottega-veneta/yellow-leather-bottega-veneta-clutch-bag-14606186.shtml
		


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Sivvv said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Bottega Veneta Twist Bag on Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/clutch-bags/bottega-veneta/yellow-leather-bottega-veneta-clutch-bag-14606186.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## Sivvv

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!!!


----------



## jasz130

Hi, can you please verify if this is authentic? I just purchased it but now realized that the serial code seems to be facing in a different direction than the listings for other Bottega items. I would love to confirm since I still have a little bit of time left to cancel the item if needed... hopefully. Thank you!

Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Chain Bag on Tradesy





__





						Bottega Veneta Crossbody Bags - Up to 70% off at Tradesy
					

The ultimate destination for guaranteed authentic Bottega Veneta Crossbody Bags at up to 70% off. New and preowned bags, shoes & more, with safe shipping and easy returns.




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## sharonstoned_

Hi all!  New here, curious about this padded cassette on Vestiaire Collective that’s going cheap.

Item name: BV Padded Cassette
Seller: Vestiaire Collective seller
Here’s the listing with photos.


thank you!


----------



## indiaink

sharonstoned_ said:


> Hi all!  New here, curious about this padded cassette on Vestiaire Collective that’s going cheap.
> 
> Item name: BV Padded Cassette
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective seller
> Here’s the listing with photos.
> 
> 
> thank you!


Not authentic.


----------



## indiaink

jasz130 said:


> Hi, can you please verify if this is authentic? I just purchased it but now realized that the serial code seems to be facing in a different direction than the listings for other Bottega items. I would love to confirm since I still have a little bit of time left to cancel the item if needed... hopefully. Thank you!
> 
> Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Chain Bag on Tradesy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Crossbody Bags - Up to 70% off at Tradesy
> 
> 
> The ultimate destination for guaranteed authentic Bottega Veneta Crossbody Bags at up to 70% off. New and preowned bags, shoes & more, with safe shipping and easy returns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


Your link doesn't go to a particular bag. Please see the first post in this thread for the photos and information we need.


----------



## jasz130

indiaink said:


> Your link doesn't go to a particular bag. Please see the first post in this thread for the photos and information we need.



Thank you for your response! Turns out Tradesy actually canceled my purchase and deleted the listing due to them not being able to verify the item. I managed to save the photos the seller posted in case if it is authentic and they relist.

I've always purchased designer items from the stores and each time I try to take a chance at buying it secondhand, I end up with a fake no matter how much research I try to do. I never seem to have a good experience with these sites when it comes to buying - Poshmark, Tradesy, etc. It's really discouraging.

*Item:* Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Chain Bag on Tradesy


----------



## indiaink

jasz130 said:


> Thank you for your response! Turns out Tradesy actually canceled my purchase and deleted the listing due to them not being able to verify the item. I managed to save the photos the seller posted in case if it is authentic and they relist.
> 
> I've always purchased designer items from the stores and each time I try to take a chance at buying it secondhand, I end up with a fake no matter how much research I try to do. I never seem to have a good experience with these apps when it comes to buying - Poshmark, Tradesy, etc. It's really discouraging.
> 
> *Item:* Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette Chain Bag on Tradesy
> 
> View attachment 5001835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001837
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001838
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001843


Not authentic. You were very lucky Tradesy caught this. Remember: Always get items authenticated before purchasing.


----------



## jasz130

indiaink said:


> Not authentic. You were very lucky Tradesy caught this. Remember: Always get items authenticated before purchasing.


Thank you! I definitely am fortunate in this case. The seller was selling it for about $1400 less than retail price (she claimed that she no longer needed the item) so I wanted to purchase before someone else got it since it was such a good deal. I guess from now on, I should just take that chance and wait for authentication first.


----------



## msgraxie

Hello. Could someone help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Campana Hobo Bag from a private seller? Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

msgraxie said:


> Hello. Could someone help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Campana Hobo Bag from a private seller? Thank you!


I would need to see photos of the white authenticity label sewn into the seam of the zipper pocket for confirmation, but as of now, there are several markers indicating this is not authentic.


----------



## sosti

Hi, hoping you could help me with this mini bag authentication.  The seller says it  does not have the cross body strap or side strings that the new season mini pouch has, which is making me leery..thank you!!


----------



## indiaink

sosti said:


> Hi, hoping you could help me with this mini bag authentication.  The seller says it  does not have the cross body strap or side strings that the new season mini pouch has, which is making me leery..thank you!!


Not authentic.


----------



## sosti

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


Thanks!!  I figured too good to be true!


----------



## grietje

sosti said:


> The seller says it  does not have the cross body strap or side strings that the new season mini pouch has, which is making me leery..thank you!!



Just a comment re the strap:  I am 90 percent sure the initial release of this woven pouch did not have the strap.  It was purely a clutch.  I believe the colors available were Mist and Nero.  So just because it doesn’t have the strap, doesn’t make it a replica. I defer to @indiaink for all other signs of authenticity.


----------



## indiaink

sosti said:


> Hi, hoping you could help me with this mini bag authentication.  The seller says it  does not have the cross body strap or side strings that the new season mini pouch has, which is making me leery..thank you!!


@sosti, could you ask the seller for a photo of the heat stamp, please... depending on that, I may change my opinion. There were not many woven mini pouches made without straps... This may be a very early one; I need to see that embossing...


----------



## Nataliechanht

Hi Authenticators,

A new Bottega Veneta here! I am looking for a small Arco size 33 in the color WOOD and recently the exact one just popped up on Vestiaire! I would be super grateful if any authenticators here could take a look at it and see if it is authentic or not, thanks so much in advance!

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Small Arco, Natural finish calfskin (smooth finish), Size/width 33cm, Color WOOD
*Listing number: *14630196
*Seller name or ID: *thehosta on Vestiaire Collective
*Working Link:* https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-arco-bottega-veneta-handbag-14630196.shtml


----------



## indiaink

Nataliechanht said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> A new Bottega Veneta here! I am looking for a small Arco size 33 in the color WOOD and recently the exact one just popped up on Vestiaire! I would be super grateful if any authenticators here could take a look at it and see if it is authentic or not, thanks so much in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Small Arco, Natural finish calfskin (smooth finish), Size/width 33cm, Color WOOD
> *Listing number: *14630196
> *Seller name or ID: *thehosta on Vestiaire Collective
> *Working Link:* https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-arco-bottega-veneta-handbag-14630196.shtml
> 
> View attachment 5004099
> View attachment 5004100
> View attachment 5004101
> View attachment 5004102
> View attachment 5004103
> View attachment 5004104
> View attachment 5004105
> View attachment 5004106
> View attachment 5004107
> View attachment 5004108


Authentic.


----------



## Nataliechanht

indiaink said:


> Authentic.



Wow thanks so much for the speedy response!


----------



## V0N1B2

Nataliechanht said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> A new Bottega Veneta here! I am looking for a small Arco size 33 in the color WOOD and recently the exact one just popped up on Vestiaire! I would be super grateful if any authenticators here could take a look at it and see if it is authentic or not, thanks so much in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Small Arco, Natural finish calfskin (smooth finish), Size/width 33cm, Color WOOD
> *Listing number: *14630196
> *Seller name or ID: *thehosta on Vestiaire Collective
> *Working Link:* https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...er-arco-bottega-veneta-handbag-14630196.shtml
> 
> View attachment 5004099
> View attachment 5004100
> View attachment 5004101
> View attachment 5004102
> View attachment 5004103
> View attachment 5004104
> View attachment 5004105
> View attachment 5004106
> View attachment 5004107
> View attachment 5004108


FAKE FAKE FAKE


----------



## Nataliechanht

V0N1B2 said:


> FAKE FAKE FAKE



Omg I almost purchased it already if it weren't for some technical issues on the website  If it's ok may I know why do you think it's a fake?


----------



## V0N1B2

Nataliechanht said:


> Omg I almost purchased it already if it weren't for some technical issues on the website  If it's ok may I know why do you think it's a fake?


The serial number is fake.  It's been used hundreds of times in various new bags - mostly pouches.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> FAKE FAKE FAKE





Nataliechanht said:


> Omg I almost purchased it already if it weren't for some technical issues on the website  If it's ok may I know why do you think it's a fake?





V0N1B2 said:


> The serial number is fake.  It's been used hundreds of times in various new bags - mostly pouches.


My deepest apologies, @Nataliechanht, and thank you @V0N1B2 for this. Obviously I have not the skill for authenticating some of the new Daniel Lee items. I have bookmarked this post for my future edification.


----------



## kathiejam

Hi! I bought a pre-loved large cabat in nero and would like to ask if you can authenticate it. The seller described it in "very good" condition but it is in much worse shape when I received it. I also wanted to ask (and not sure if this is the right thread to ask it or if I should post it in a different one) if this is worth having repaired at Modern Leather (which I have also learned from this forum=)). TIA!


----------



## Nataliechanht

indiaink said:


> My deepest apologies, @Nataliechanht, and thank you @V0N1B2 for this. Obviously I have not the skill for authenticating some of the new Daniel Lee items. I have bookmarked this post for my future edification.



It's all good! Guess the replicas are just too good these days - we'll really have to look out for the super fakes out there  Also thanks @V0N1B2 for the explanation!


----------



## Consigncloud9

Hello,

please help me with this wallet. I cannot find another single one like it anywhere (big red flag). I bought it on Mercari where I’ve had good luck before. It came with cards/box, etc., but we all know that doesn’t really mean anything. I have an authentic zip around and my white tag has 2 lines of info on the back, including the year made. This one does not. Hope this link works. Thanks!
*After hours of searching, I found the exact same on a Vietnamese website. Last photo is theirs. Ugh

https://merc.li/9ZHRezuWb
Item name: Bottega Veneta Wallet
Seller name: Rachel on Mercari


----------



## ziiarch

Hello,

i found the listing about the cassette belt bag. I hope you can authenticate this from attached pictures because I doubt the hot stamps.

Listing link: 









						Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Bautzen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




thank you.


----------



## imunlisted

TXDancingbear said:


> There is a single inner zipper pocket, but no tag inside. Were serial number tags in BV bags before 2012?  I have seen another bag of this style with a cell phone pocket on the other side of the interior, but it had suede lining and did have a tag.



Just saw your post and @V0N1B2's reply - not sure if this helps, because I am NOT an authenticator, but I do have several TM BV's (personally I prefer "old BV"). Your bag reminds me of my tiny vintage BV "Veneta" (their hobo style), which an SA at my local BV boutique authenticated for me after I bought it; I was pretty certain after TONS of research. I had finally spotted someone with an authenticated black one and mine was identical (diff auth codes of course). There are some differences between your bag and mine, but also some similarities, so I'll share mine here...



Our bottom seams are the same...



... so is our handle seam.



Zipper is different...





Interior metal label and interior zipper also different.



My label is inside the zipper area.



My interior pocket is fabric, but the main interior is leather - pigskin suede, as I was told by the BV SA (different than the cow suede used after/now). 

Maybe an expert BV member/authenticator can chime in, but my gut feeling is yours may not be authentic - in my research, I know there were fake metal labels back in the day, but the biggest red flag for me is the interior material (fabric with repeating logo). I could be wrong though!

Hope this was helpful, though not definitive. Good luck!


----------



## gengem.ob

Hello, I have just purchased this clutch from the TRR but have my doubts. Would really appreciate your input.https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-intrecciato-knot-clutch-8m81x?position=94


----------



## V0N1B2

kathiejam said:


> Hi! I bought a pre-loved large cabat in nero and would like to ask if you can authenticate it. The seller described it in "very good" condition but it is in much worse shape when I received it. I also wanted to ask (and not sure if this is the right thread to ask it or if I should post it in a different one) if this is worth having repaired at Modern Leather (which I have also learned from this forum=)). TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004529
> View attachment 5004530
> View attachment 5004532
> View attachment 5004533
> View attachment 5004534
> View attachment 5004536
> View attachment 5004535
> View attachment 5004537
> View attachment 5004538
> View attachment 5004539
> View attachment 5004544
> View attachment 5004542


Ideally, I'd like to see a clearer photo of both the authenticity tag and the plate, but from the pics provided, it appears to be an authentic Large Nero Cabat, IMO 
You could definitely ask Modern Leather for a quote on a refresh/treatment. 
@indiaink rehabbed a Mini Nero Cabat a few years ago and I know there's a thread somewhere but maybe she'll pop in and offer you some advice.


----------



## V0N1B2

Consigncloud9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> please help me with this wallet. I cannot find another single one like it anywhere (big red flag). I bought it on Mercari where I’ve had good luck before. It came with cards/box, etc., but we all know that doesn’t really mean anything. I have an authentic zip around and my white tag has 2 lines of info on the back, including the year made. This one does not. Hope this link works. Thanks!
> *After hours of searching, I found the exact same on a Vietnamese website. Last photo is theirs. Ugh
> 
> https://merc.li/9ZHRezuWb
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Wallet
> Seller name: Rachel on Mercari
> 
> View attachment 5004914
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004915
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004940


The small Intrecciato Continental Wallet is authentic, IMO 
The colour is Dark Gold (or Oro Scuro) and is from Fall 2017.


----------



## V0N1B2

ziiarch said:


> Hello,
> 
> i found the listing about the cassette belt bag. I hope you can authenticate this from attached pictures because I doubt the hot stamps.
> 
> Listing link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Bautzen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004946
> View attachment 5004947
> View attachment 5004948
> View attachment 5004949
> View attachment 5004950


There should be a white authenticity tag sewn into the right side of the interior of the bag.  I can't offer an opinion without seeing both sides of it.


----------



## V0N1B2

gengem.ob said:


> Hello, I have just purchased this clutch from the TRR but have my doubts. Would really appreciate your input.https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-intrecciato-knot-clutch-8m81x?position=94


This Chain Knot looks okay to me, but I know @indiaink has a similar Knot - perhaps she can weigh in and give you her opinion.  Knots are difficult to authenticate and they are not my forté.
This one looks like Shadow and it could be from around 2012-2013 I think - BV did some chain Knots at that time that hung vertically.
Was the chain not included? Is that discolouration on the body of the Knot?


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, I'd like to see a clearer photo of both the authenticity tag and the plate, but from the pics provided, it appears to be an authentic Large Nero Cabat, IMO
> You could definitely ask Modern Leather for a quote on a refresh/treatment.
> @indiaink rehabbed a Mini Nero Cabat a few years ago and I know there's a thread somewhere but maybe she'll pop in and offer you some advice.


I did quite a bit of work on my Mini Cabat - re-sealed the coating on the handles, repaired holes in the handles. @kathiejam if you only mean the leather itself, often a good conditioning with something like Bick's Leather Conditioner or Dr. Jackson's Hide Rejuvenator will do the trick.

ETA: Adding the link to my refurbishing of my Mini Cabat


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> This Chain Knot looks okay to me, but I know @indiaink has a similar Knot - perhaps she can weigh in and give you her opinion.  Knots are difficult to authenticate and they are not my forté.
> This one looks like Shadow and it could be from around 2012-2013 I think - BV did some chain Knots at that time that hung vertically.
> Was the chain not included? Is that discolouration on the body of the Knot?


@gengem.ob This Chain Knot looks fine, but seems to be missing the strap, and also has some type of discoloration. I would return if the strap wasn't included.


----------



## indiaink

TXDancingbear said:


> There is a single inner zipper pocket, but no tag inside. Were serial number tags in BV bags before 2012?  I have seen another bag of this style with a cell phone pocket on the other side of the interior, but it had suede lining and did have a tag.


@TXDancingbear Yes, there were authenticity tags in BV bags before 2012.


----------



## gengem.ob

indiaink said:


> @gengem.ob This Chain Knot looks fine, but seems to be missing the strap, and also has some type of discoloration. I would return if the strap wasn't included.



Thanks so much for the swift response. No chain,but I really did intend to carry as a clutch anyway, annoying thing about TRR is you can’t negotiate on price but I do normally feel I get a good deal on there. Agree this is probably overpriced, I’m not very familiar with Bottega items. The discoloration is a metallic effect, and looks like this was the way it was intended to be? It’s the other thing I was wary of, a strange finish. I also hadn’t seen any others with metallic edging....


----------



## gengem.ob

V0N1B2 said:


> This Chain Knot looks okay to me, but I know @indiaink has a similar Knot - perhaps she can weigh in and give you her opinion.  Knots are difficult to authenticate and they are not my forté.
> This one looks like Shadow and it could be from around 2012-2013 I think - BV did some chain Knots at that time that hung vertically.
> Was the chain not included? Is that discolouration on the body of the Knot?


Thanks for responding so fast! Much appreciated, i was very suspicious of the vertical chain handles as I thought it was very odd and maybe a wierd replica error, so that’s good to know....I will do a bit more digging now with years and colour to find some pictures to compare. Thanks a million!!


----------



## indiaink

gengem.ob said:


> Thanks for responding so fast! Much appreciated, i was very suspicious of the vertical chain handles as I thought it was very odd and maybe a wierd replica error, so that’s good to know....I will do a bit more digging now with years and colour to find some pictures to compare. Thanks a million!!


@gengem.ob the Chain Knot was the last creation of the former creative director of BV, Tomas Mair, so it only goes back to 2017, early 2018, if that helps you.


----------



## gengem.ob

indiaink said:


> @gengem.ob the Chain Knot was the last creation of the former creative director of BV, Tomas Mair, so it only goes back to 2017, early 2018, if that helps you.


I didn’t know that....thanks so much


----------



## indiaink

gengem.ob said:


> I didn’t know that....thanks so much


And one last thing, @gengem.ob, at least from me - I was mistaken on this style - the "messenger" or crossbody strap for the Chain Knot was introduced in 2015 - here is a photo of Knot done in the green with 'shadow' effect. Bottega Veneta Pre-Fall 2015


----------



## gengem.ob

indiaink said:


> And one last thing, @gengem.ob, at least from me - I was mistaken on this style - the "messenger" or crossbody strap for the Chain Knot was introduced in 2015 - here is a photo of Knot done in the green with 'shadow' effect. Bottega Veneta Pre-Fall 2015


Wow, you are a bag ninja, this is it, same metallic frame and the metallic finish follows this same pattern but is faded, thanks so much!!!


----------



## kathiejam

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, I'd like to see a clearer photo of both the authenticity tag and the plate, but from the pics provided, it appears to be an authentic Large Nero Cabat, IMO
> You could definitely ask Modern Leather for a quote on a refresh/treatment.
> @indiaink rehabbed a Mini Nero Cabat a few years ago and I know there's a thread somewhere but maybe she'll pop in and offer you some advice.


Thank you so much, @V0N1B2! Here are clearer photos of the authenticity tag and plate. I have also sent pictures and requested a quote from Modern Leather.


----------



## kathiejam

indiaink said:


> I did quite a bit of work on my Mini Cabat - re-sealed the coating on the handles, repaired holes in the handles. @kathiejam if you only mean the leather itself, often a good conditioning with something like Bick's Leather Conditioner or Dr. Jackson's Hide Rejuvenator will do the trick.
> 
> ETA: Adding the link to my refurbishing of my Mini Cabat


Thank you for sharing the link. That was an amazing job you did on your Mini Cabat, @indiaink!!! My cabat will also need a lot of work but I don't think I can do it with the same craftsmanship as you did on yours =)


----------



## BaguetteLove

I literally can't get over the color of this one. This electric blue/ purple is giving me life!! Fingers crossed

*Item Name: cervo bag
Listing number: /
Seller name or ID: /
Working Link: /
Comments: Thank you so much for your time and effort*


----------



## indiaink

BaguetteLove said:


> I literally can't get over the color of this one. This electric blue/ purple is giving me life!! Fingers crossed
> 
> *Item Name: cervo bag
> Listing number: /
> Seller name or ID: /
> Working Link: /
> Comments: Thank you so much for your time and effort*


This "Anemone" Cervo Hobo from Resort 09/10 is authentic. One of Classic BV's chameleon colors, as you see!


----------



## BaguetteLove

indiaink said:


> This "Anemone" Cervo Hobo from Resort 09/10 is authentic. One of Classic BV's chameleon colors, as you see!


Thank you so much and love the extra info, appreciate it!


----------



## Htufo

Can anyone tell me about this bag?? Thanks in advance ladies..it has a slightly courser feel then my other vintage bottega veneta bag.. thank you in advance!!


----------



## Htufo

Heya, just bought this ..can someone tell me if it’s authentic? Not sure if I’m posting correctly.   Any information on this bag would be great..it’s courser then some of my other bottega veneta items... thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Htufo said:


> Heya, just bought this ..can someone tell me if it’s authentic? Not sure if I’m posting correctly.   Any information on this bag would be great..it’s courser then some of my other bottega veneta items... thank you!!


It’s an authentic Large Veneta in Milk from Resort 2010


----------



## Htufo

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s an authentic Large Veneta in Milk from Resort 2010


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ztr618

Hey guys! I am new to this site and I recently purchased this large Cabat bag from Ebay, Because it does not have the attached pouch anymore so I am not 100 percent sure if this is authentic, I would appreciate it if I can get some opinions on it. Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

ztr618 said:


> Hey guys! I am new to this site and I recently purchased this large Cabat bag from Ebay, Because it does not have the attached pouch anymore so I am not 100 percent sure if this is authentic, I would appreciate it if I can get some opinions on it. Thank you so much!


Without even seeing the authenticity tag that should be sewn into the bottom of the bag, I can 99.9% assure you this bag is not authentic. Sorry


----------



## ztr618

V0N1B2 said:


> Without even seeing the authenticity tag that should be sewn into the bottom of the bag, I can 99.9% assure you this bag is not authentic. Sorry


Hey there, thank you so much for your reply! ) I have the same feeling as well - good thing is that it is okay to return!  
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dimapen

Hey all, can somebody share their thoughts about this bag? Can't seem to find any info about such a model with embroidery by Bottega Veneta..


----------



## indiaink

dimapen said:


> Hey all, can somebody share their thoughts about this bag? Can't seem to find any info about such a model with embroidery by Bottega Veneta..
> View attachment 5013720
> View attachment 5013721
> View attachment 5013722
> View attachment 5013723
> View attachment 5013724
> View attachment 5013725
> View attachment 5013726
> View attachment 5013727
> View attachment 5013728
> View attachment 5013729


From the Cruise 2018 season, this is part of the “Meadow Flower” collection, done in the color “Mist”. This is the Napoli bag, you can see it *here* on the BV web site.  Very striking bag!


----------



## dimapen

indiaink said:


> From the Cruise 2018 season, this is part of the “Meadow Flower” collection, done in the color “Mist”. This is the Napoli bag, you can see it *here* on the BV web site.  Very striking bag!


Woof, thank you! I agree it's striking! Do you think this is one is authentic?


----------



## indiaink

dimapen said:


> Woof, thank you! I agree it's striking! Do you think this is one is authentic?


OH yes, most certainly.


----------



## pescado

Dear experts,
May I ask for your opinion regarding this bag.









						Bottega Veneta woven burgundy satin clutch
					

Description  BOTTEGA VENETA woven satin burgundy clutch with gold hardware Material: SatinCondition description: Very good condition (minor signs of wear, comes with original dust bag)Measurements: Width: 16.5cm; height: 10cm; depth: 4.5cm




					www.loop-generation.com
				




I have never seen that kind of BV label but this platform claims that it has authenticate every item.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

pescado said:


> Dear experts,
> May I ask for your opinion regarding this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta woven burgundy satin clutch
> 
> 
> Description  BOTTEGA VENETA woven satin burgundy clutch with gold hardware Material: SatinCondition description: Very good condition (minor signs of wear, comes with original dust bag)Measurements: Width: 16.5cm; height: 10cm; depth: 4.5cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.loop-generation.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen that kind of BV label but this platform claims that it has authenticate every item.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Authentic vintage.


----------



## ziiarch

Hello,
Attached you’ll find the picture of white tag. It’s difficult to take a pic because on the bottom of the bag
	

		
			
		

		
	






V0N1B2 said:


> There should be a white authenticity tag sewn into the right side of the interior of the bag.  I can't offer an opinion without seeing both sides of it.


----------



## pescado

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

ziiarch said:


> Hello,
> Attached you’ll find the picture of white tag. It’s difficult to take a pic because on the bottom of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015378
> View attachment 5015379


I don't know... I don't like the look of this for some reason.
Let's see what @indiaink thinks


----------



## indiaink

ziiarch said:


> Hello,
> Attached you’ll find the picture of white tag. It’s difficult to take a pic because on the bottom of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015378
> View attachment 5015379





V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know... I don't like the look of this for some reason.
> Let's see what @indiaink thinks


@ziiarch @V0N1B2 The font is wrong. I would pass on this Cassette.


----------



## no-nothing

Dear experts

Can I ask for your opinion on my Brown Ostrich Frame bag?  I bought it second hand privately.  Thanks a lot.

I am new to Bottega Veneta, and new to Purseblog.  I just wonder why there is only one line of code on my tag?  Here are the photos:    








Do you know anything about this bag if you don't mind?  For example, year, official name, etc.  Cheers.


----------



## indiaink

no-nothing said:


> Dear experts
> 
> Can I ask for your opinion on my Brown Ostrich Frame bag?  I bought it second hand privately.  Thanks a lot.
> 
> I am new to Bottega Veneta, and new to Purseblog.  I just wonder why there is only one line of code on my tag?  Here are the photos:
> 
> View attachment 5016285
> View attachment 5016289
> View attachment 5016294
> View attachment 5016296
> View attachment 5016292
> 
> 
> Do you know anything about this bag if you don't mind?  For example, year, official name, etc.  Cheers.


Well, it’s an authentic bag, done in the color “Ebano” (Brown). The line that shows what the year would be is sewn down below the stitching, so it’s not visible.


----------



## no-nothing

Indiaink, Thank you very much for your reply.  Much appreciated!


----------



## no-nothing

indiaink said:


> Well, it’s an authentic bag, done in the color “Ebano” (Brown). The line that shows what the year would be is sewn down below the stitching, so it’s not visible.


Indiaink, thank you very much for your reply.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Lstuffy

I’ve resigned myself this is a fake, but would love if some authenticaters would look and give thoughts to confirm or not. I asked a while back, but hadn’t received the bag at that time. I took a chance on picking it up and found the “handwritten” lampo zippers. One even has a money sign  Thank you!!


----------



## indiaink

Lstuffy said:


> I’ve resigned myself this is a fake, but would love if some authenticaters would look and give thoughts to confirm or not. I asked a while back, but hadn’t received the bag at that time. I took a chance on picking it up and found the “handwritten” lampo zippers. One even has a money sign  Thank you!!


This is back when they used one-line alphabet code and the lampo zippers would coincide with that. This is likely the color “Terra”. I think it’s authentic, but I would like to see the heat stamp as well; let’s get one more opinion from @V0N1B2.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lstuffy said:


> I’ve resigned myself this is a fake, but would love if some authenticaters would look and give thoughts to confirm or not. I asked a while back, but hadn’t received the bag at that time. I took a chance on picking it up and found the “handwritten” lampo zippers. One even has a money sign  Thank you!!





indiaink said:


> This is back when they used one-line alphabet code and the lampo zippers would coincide with that. This is likely the color “Terra”. I think it’s authentic, but I would like to see the heat stamp as well; let’s get one more opinion from @V0N1B2.


I agree with @indiaink it’s an authentic Medium Veneta. I believe BV used lampo zippers for like one or two years. Your bag is from the very early 2000s  (2000-2002)


----------



## Lstuffy

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree with @indiaink it’s an authentic Medium Veneta. I believe BV used lampo zippers for like one or two years. Your bag is from the very early 2000s  (2000-2002)


@indiaink and @V0N1B2 - thank you both for your thoughts on this. Appreciate you looking and sharing your time


----------



## Asphodel

deleting as something did not seem right


----------



## yz215

Grateful if someone can help authenticate this BV classic bag please. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

yz215 said:


> Grateful if someone can help authenticate this BV classic bag please. Thank you!


I'd ideally like to see clearer closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag (the entire tag, all the numbers), but from what I see so far, it's not authentic IMO. Sorry


----------



## yz215

V0N1B2 said:


> I'd ideally like to see clearer closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag (the entire tag, all the numbers), but from what I see so far, it's not authentic IMO. Sorry


Thank you for the advice! The seller says that’s as close of a shot as she can get on the tag...


----------



## bolsathemosta

I found this well used and ink stained bag at the bottom of a Goodwill bin. I assumed it was fake and grabbed it simply because it was $2 and appeared well made. I 5hought it was textile as it was so soft, finally got around to trying to see if it might be real and realized it was really nice suede. I found three identical comps (except for color)  that were listed as being from the 1970's. Any ifo is greatly appreciated.


----------



## indiaink

bolsathemosta said:


> I found this well used and ink stained bag at the bottom of a Goodwill bin. I assumed it was fake and grabbed it simply because it was $2 and appeared well made. I 5hought it was textile as it was so soft, finally got around to trying to see if it might be real and realized it was really nice suede. I found three identical comps (except for color)  that were listed as being from the 1970's. Any ifo is greatly appreciated.


Authentic vintage.


----------



## bolsathemosta

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage.


Yea! I just weighed it and the day I bought it I had over 50lbs of stuff so it ended up only costing me a dollar.


----------



## jt2810

Dear indiaink, please could you assist to authenticate this bag. 
Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## HappyTaschen

Hi there, 
Have been lurking for a while, trying to learn more about this wonderful brand.

Just bought a large (8.5” x 11”) BV Olimpia bag from Fashionphile. The leather is amazingly soft, and so far, I’ve had good luck with FP.

However, I cannot find any old pictures from the BV website of the large black Olimpia bags with the antique dark gold chain, only bright gold. Also, this came without a mirror or dustbag. Is that a red flag? 

Thank you very much for any information you can give me.


----------



## ievuxee

Hi. I have bought this Mini Jodie off a private seller and now am thinking whether it is authentic.. it seems all good, but the leather seems to be more dull than the one ive seen online?


----------



## V0N1B2

HappyTaschen said:


> Hi there,
> Have been lurking for a while, trying to learn more about this wonderful brand.
> 
> Just bought a large (8.5” x 11”) BV Olimpia bag from Fashionphile. The leather is amazingly soft, and so far, I’ve had good luck with FP.
> 
> However, I cannot find any old pictures from the BV website of the large black Olimpia bags with the antique dark gold chain, only bright gold. Also, this came without a mirror or dustbag. Is that a red flag?
> 
> Thank you very much for any information you can give me.


The Nero Larg Olimpia is authentic, IMO.  
Re antique gold chain: that was Tomas Maier's era of Bottega. The season he left and Daniel Lee took over, the hardware was changed to shiny gold and shiny silver.
Re mirror and dustbag: I can only assume whoever sold it to fashionphile lost the mirror and dustbag.


----------



## V0N1B2

ievuxee said:


> Hi. I have bought this Mini Jodie off a private seller and now am thinking whether it is authentic.. it seems all good, but the leather seems to be more dull than the one ive seen online?


The Mini Jodie is not authentic, IMO


----------



## HappyTaschen

Thank you very much, *V0N1B2 *

I don’t have much experience with BV, but this bag has got me hooked! So beautifully well-made and the leather is just amazing.


----------



## ievuxee

V0N1B2 said:


> The Mini Jodie is not authentic, IMO


Thanks for such quick reply! Any pointers as to why? What gives it out?


----------



## V0N1B2

ievuxee said:


> Thanks for such quick reply! Any pointers as to why? What gives it out?


Same tag numbers as the fake Cassette posted in this thread two pages back for starters...


----------



## afroken

Hello, I purchased this Mona Lisa Campana a while back on eBay, and had the listing authenticated here. It just occurred to me that I should have the actual bag authenticated as well, just in case 

Thank you so much for your time and help, really appreciate this.


----------



## fashion16

Can someone please authenticate?

seller:
Brandearauction
Bottega oro crinkle pouch 

link:






Auth BOTTEGA VENETA ThePouch Oro(Gold) MettalicCalfLeather B08283036K Clutch Bag


----------



## V0N1B2

afroken said:


> Hello, I purchased this Mona Lisa Campana a while back on eBay, and had the listing authenticated here. It just occurred to me that I should have the actual bag authenticated as well, just in case
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and help, really appreciate this.
> 
> View attachment 5037242
> 
> View attachment 5037245
> 
> View attachment 5037246
> 
> View attachment 5037247
> 
> View attachment 5037248
> 
> View attachment 5037249
> 
> View attachment 5037250
> 
> View attachment 5037252
> 
> View attachment 5037254
> 
> View attachment 5037257
> 
> View attachment 5037258
> 
> View attachment 5037260


The Medium Campana you received from the seller is authentic, IMO  
You should take it to a BV boutique and have them definitively ID the colour for you.


----------



## V0N1B2

fashion16 said:


> Can someone please authenticate?
> 
> seller:
> Brandearauction
> Bottega oro crinkle pouch
> 
> link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth BOTTEGA VENETA ThePouch Oro(Gold) MettalicCalfLeather B08283036K Clutch Bag


The Pouch is authentic, IMO


----------



## afroken

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Campana you received from the seller is authentic, IMO
> You should take it to a BV boutique and have them definitively ID the colour for you.


Thank you so much! No worries about the colour. I’ll take it to the boutique to verify. I just wanted to make sure that the bag I received is the same one that was posted on eBay, to be on the safe side    Thanks again!


----------



## jt2810

jt2810 said:


> Dear indiaink, please could you assist to authenticate this bag.
> Thanks very much in advance.



Please could someone authenticate this for me - bought from a private seller who does her own authentication.
I couldn't really find pictures of this same model anywhere. Thanks very much!


----------



## V0N1B2

jt2810 said:


> Dear indiaink, please could you assist to authenticate this bag.
> Thanks very much in advance.


The small flap shoulder bag in Noce (from around 2007) is authentic, IMO


----------



## jt2810

V0N1B2 said:


> The small flap shoulder bag in Noce (from around 2007) is authentic, IMO


Thanks so much for your help! Have a lovely day


----------



## Lama123

Hi

I have not used this site so I am not sure where I should be posting my request fie authentication. I bought this bag and need to know whether its genuine at all please as there is no serial number.


----------



## Lama123

Hi

I have not used this site so I am not sure where I should be posting my request fie authentication. I bought this bag and need to know whether its genuine at all please as there is no serial number.


----------



## Lama123

Lama123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have not used this site so I am not sure where I should be posting my request fie authentication. I bought this bag and need to know whether its genuine at all please as there is no serial number.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lama123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have not used this site so I am not sure where I should be posting my request fie authentication. I bought this bag and need to know whether its genuine at all please as there is no serial number.





Lama123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have not used this site so I am not sure where I should be posting my request fie authentication. I bought this bag and need to know whether its genuine at all please as there is no serial number.


This is not an authentic Bottega Veneta bag, sorry


----------



## Lama123

Oh no, the seller was adamant when I raised my suspicious and started doubt myself so decided to come here for help. Is there anything particular I should say why its not genuine please?


----------



## V0N1B2

Lama123 said:


> Oh no, the seller was adamant when I raised my suspicious and started doubt myself so decided to come here for help. Is there anything particular I should say why its not genuine please?


In a word - everything.
The quality of the leather
The quality of the finishings
The interior lining
The interior pocket(s)
The heatstamp
The lack of authenticity tag
The zipper pull
The attachment of the handles
The attachment of the side turnlocks
etc.


----------



## Lama123

V0N1B2 said:


> In a word - everything.
> The quality of the leather
> The quality of the finishings
> The interior lining
> The interior pocket(s)
> The heatstamp
> The lack of authenticity tag
> The zipper pull
> The attachment of the handles
> The attachment of the side turnlocks
> etc.


Many thanks for your help. All of it I doubted by looking at the other bags photos. You saved me from getting ripped off.


----------



## Milena108

Hi, Could you help me if this small Roma is authentic? Thank you very much in advance!
Name: Roma
Link: 









						Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Berlin Charlottenburg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## V0N1B2

Milena108 said:


> Hi, Could you help me if this small Roma is authentic? Thank you very much in advance!
> Name: Roma
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Accessoires & Schmuck gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Berlin Charlottenburg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045902
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045904
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045905
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045906
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045907
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045908
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045911


Ideally, I'd like to see a closeup of the heatstamp before committing to a verdict, but so far it appears to be an authentic Small Light Calf Roma in (probably) Shadow or New Light Grey - some pictures look darker than others. 
But I'd still like to see that heatstamp to be on the safe side.


----------



## Milena108

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, I'd like to see a closeup of the heatstamp before committing to a verdict, but so far it appears to be an authentic Small Light Calf Roma in (probably) Shadow or New Light Grey - some pictures look darker than others.
> But I'd still like to see that heatstamp to be on the safe side.



@VON1B2 Thank you very much for your time and help  I have asked the seller for another photo and here it is


----------



## V0N1B2

Milena108 said:


> @VON1B2 Thank you very much for your time and help  I have asked the seller for another photo and here it is


Thank you, that looks great.  The Roma is authentic, IMO


----------



## Milena108

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you, that looks great.  The Roma is authentic, IMO


Thank you very much for your help  I have bought the Roma


----------



## mbertoz

Hello everyone!

I have purchased this Nodini bag from VC. I know I should have had it authenticated in advance but I sadly discovered this forum too late. The bag seems legit but the hardware feels lighter than I expected. Could you help me authenticate it?
Thank you very much!


----------



## V0N1B2

mbertoz said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have purchased this Nodini bag from VC. I know I should have had it authenticated in advance but I sadly discovered this forum too late. The bag seems legit but the hardware feels lighter than I expected. Could you help me authenticate it?
> Thank you very much!


The Nodini Bag is authentic, IMO.  Looks like it may be Baccara Rose from 2019.


----------



## Robyn4

Hello!

Do you think these are authentic? I probably should have asked this question before purchasing them.  

*Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Campana Hobo Noce
*Seller name or ID:  *FASHIONPHILE*
Working Link to pictures: *


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-hobo-noce-640965
		


*Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Zip Around Wallet Pink
*Seller name or ID:  *FASHIONPHILE*
Working Link to pictures: *


			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-zip-around-wallet-pink-698638
		


Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

Robyn4 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Do you think these are authentic? I probably should have asked this question before purchasing them.
> 
> *Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Campana Hobo Noce
> *Seller name or ID:  *FASHIONPHILE
> *Working Link to pictures: *
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-hobo-noce-640965
> 
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Zip Around Wallet Pink
> *Seller name or ID:  *FASHIONPHILE
> *Working Link to pictures: *
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-zip-around-wallet-pink-698638
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Both items are authentic, IMO 
The Medium Campana is not Noce, it's most like likely Chene from Early Fall 2012.
The Zip Around wallet looks like Ametiste from Fall 2011.


----------



## mbertoz

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nodini Bag is authentic, IMO.  Looks like it may be Baccara Rose from 2019.


Thank you so so much, that is such a relief!


----------



## Eleganzahw

Hello anybody could help to distinguish if this bag bottega beneta veneta is authentic?


----------



## V0N1B2

Eleganzahw said:


> Hello anybody could help to distinguish if this bag bottega beneta veneta is authentic?


Nope. This is fake, sorry.


----------



## nanan

I am looking to buy this Bottega Veneta Cassette bag on Fashionphile. But I'm not so sure. I'm concerned about its logo inside. It feels fake to me, the embossing seems wrong. 

*Item Name: BV Lambskin Maxi Intrecciato Cassette Crossbody Bag Almond 
 Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bott...recciato-cassette-crossbody-bag-almond-672414
Comments: I just feel that the logo looks off. *


----------



## V0N1B2

nanan said:


> I am looking to buy this Bottega Veneta Cassette bag on Fashionphile. But I'm not so sure. I'm concerned about its logo inside. It feels fake to me, the embossing seems wrong.
> 
> *Item Name: BV Lambskin Maxi Intrecciato Cassette Crossbody Bag Almond
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bott...recciato-cassette-crossbody-bag-almond-672414
> Comments: I just feel that the logo looks off. *


Missing required photos for authentication - namely the authenticity tag.
Nothing wrong with the heatstamp IMO.


----------



## nanan

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing required photos for authentication - namely the authenticity tag.
> Nothing wrong with the heatstamp IMO.



Yea, thank you for your reply. It's just that I saw a similar stamp on a fake bag, see here:
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I thought the stamping should look more like the one on this BV listing.

I am usually good at finding out if a BV bag is fake or not (I have bought and sold one or two new), but this one stumped me a little.


----------



## V0N1B2

nanan said:


> Yea, thank you for your reply. It's just that I saw a similar stamp on a fake bag, see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5051463
> 
> 
> And I thought the stamping should look more like the one on this BV listing.
> 
> I am usually good at finding out if a BV bag is fake or not (I have bought and sold one or two new), but this one stumped me a little.


The fakes are *almost* identical to the authentic bags. This is why it’s crucial to have as many photos as well as all of the required photos - clear, straight-on, closeup shots as possible. The new generation of fakes, especially the “new Bottega” are almost indistinguishable from authentic ones.
Anyone concerned with unknowingly buying a fake should only purchase from a BV stand alone boutique. JMO


----------



## nanan

V0N1B2 said:


> The fakes are *almost* identical to the authentic bags. This is why it’s crucial to have as many photos as well as all of the required photos - clear, straight-on, closeup shots as possible. The new generation of fakes, especially the “new Bottega” are almost indistinguishable from authentic ones.
> Anyone concerned with unknowingly buying a fake should only purchase from a BV stand alone boutique. JMO


How do I get pictures of the white tags on the inside of the bag from Fashionphile?


----------



## V0N1B2

nanan said:


> How do I get pictures of the white tags on the inside of the bag from Fashionphile?


I assume you would ask them? I don’t know. Maybe someone who had bought from fashionphile will see this and offer advice


----------



## nanan

V0N1B2 said:


> I assume you would ask them? I don’t know. Maybe someone who had bought from fashionphile will see this and offer advice



Thank you. I just want to put it out there, that for newer 2020 and later Daniel Lee bags, not the 2019 Daniel Lee bags, the stamping has changed somewhat. The placement of "made in Italy" is different from before. I usually can pinpoint fake Daniel Lee bags just by looking at where the "made in Italy" is. The Fashionphile one is iffy for me, because this is the non-padded cassette, if I'm not wrong, which is made around 2020, so the stamping should be the post 2020 stamping. 

Also, the font has changed somewhat too post 2020


----------



## muchstuff

nanan said:


> How do I get pictures of the white tags on the inside of the bag from Fashionphile?


Try calling customer service. I had questions about a bag and they pulled it and examined it for me. This was just last week.


----------



## katkarinka

Hi! Could you please help me? I found this knot clutch on my local reselling site. There are just few photos, but I was wondering if someone just from the first look could say if this is 100% counterfeit or there is possibility of it being authentic (so I can contact seller asking for additional pictures etc). Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## popstylist

Hi, please help authenticate this BV bag.


Item Name: Bottega Veneta FW2007 Fashion Show Cabat for cassette Jodie
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: Relaunched
Working Link:
https://grailed.app.link/0cShHepoqfb

Comments: can anyone check if the bag is genuine? Thank you very much in advance


----------



## IntheOcean

*Item Name: *Intrecciato Compact Wallet
*Seller name or ID: *n/a*
Working Link to pictures: *here*
Comments:*  Hi   Could you please take a look at this wallet? The seller says it's authentic, of course, and it looks all right to me, but I know very little about BV. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

katkarinka said:


> Hi! Could you please help me? I found this knot clutch on my local reselling site. There are just few photos, but I was wondering if someone just from the first look could say if this is 100% counterfeit or there is possibility of it being authentic (so I can contact seller asking for additional pictures etc). Thanks very much in advance!


No red flags so far, but I would like to see a clearer photo of the BV imprint as well as both sides of the knot closure - where Bottega Veneta is imprinted.


----------



## V0N1B2

popstylist said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this BV bag.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta FW2007 Fashion Show Cabat for cassette Jodie
> Listing number: -
> Seller name or ID: Relaunched
> Working Link:
> https://grailed.app.link/0cShHepoqfb
> 
> Comments: can anyone check if the bag is genuine? Thank you very much in advance


I’m not able to see any photos without registering. Can you please post them into the thread? Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

IntheOcean said:


> *Item Name: *Intrecciato Compact Wallet
> *Seller name or ID: *n/a
> *Working Link to pictures: *here
> *Comments:*  Hi   Could you please take a look at this wallet? The seller says it's authentic, of course, and it looks all right to me, but I know very little about BV. Thank you!
> View attachment 5053997
> View attachment 5053998
> View attachment 5053999
> View attachment 5054000
> View attachment 5054001
> View attachment 5054002


The Armatura French wallet from 2008 (?) is authentic, IMO


----------



## IntheOcean

V0N1B2 said:


> The Armatura French wallet from 2008 (?) is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much, V0N1B2! I do like the name, I have to say. Never heard of it before.


----------



## popstylist

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m not able to see any photos without registering. Can you please post them into the thread? Thanks



Yes, here’s photo of the bag. Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

popstylist said:


> Yes, here’s photo of the bag. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054502
> View attachment 5054503
> View attachment 5054504
> View attachment 5054505
> View attachment 5054506
> View attachment 5054507
> View attachment 5054508
> View attachment 5054509
> View attachment 5054511
> View attachment 5054512
> View attachment 5054513
> View attachment 5054517


The Cabat is authentic, IMO. It looks like a Matte and Shine Cabat from  Fall 2017 except they had a numbered pouch (there were only 35 made) it’s definitely goatskin and Napa though. 
maybe @grietje can confirm as I’m positive she’s seen the Matte & Shine Cabat in person.


----------



## grietje

@popstylist and @V0N1B2, I do think this is matte and shine.  If you search for matte cabat under user Mousse you’d see images of hers.  After she passed, hers went to her niece in NYC.

She loved that bag.  Is yours a medium or large?


----------



## popstylist

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cabat is authentic, IMO. It looks like a Matte and Shine Cabat from  Fall 2017 except they had a numbered pouch (there were only 35 made) it’s definitely goatskin and Napa though.
> maybe @grietje can confirm as I’m positive she’s seen the Matte & Shine Cabat in person.



Thank you very much !


----------



## izumi1460

Really tempted by these 3 bags and now still struggling to justify which ones to purchase. I don’t really buy BV from eBay but these pre-owned bags’ condition seem to be very good. Please please help authenticate them so I can decide if to pass or go ahead.

Item Name: GORGEOUS $3500 Bottega Veneta Top Handle Black Woven Tote BAG 100% Authentic
Listing number:324546917185
Seller name or ID: beckysuperdeals
Working Link:








						GORGEOUS $3500 Bottega Veneta Top Handle Black Woven Tote BAG 100% Authentic   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GORGEOUS $3500 Bottega Veneta Top Handle Black Woven Tote BAG 100% Authentic  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Comment: The price of this Garda in this almost new condition seems too good to be true. That makes me a bit uneasy.

Item Name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Small Garda Bag Shoulder Tote Bag Handbag 405071
Listing number: 224405072355
Seller name or ID: brandliberty
Working Link:








						Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Small Garda Bag Shoulder Tote Bag Handbag 405071  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Small Garda Bag Shoulder Tote Bag Handbag 405071 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Item Name: NEW Bottega Veneta Black Ciambrino Intrecciato Nappa Zip Top Satchel Purse Bag
Listing number: 303643592280
Seller name or ID: anniesuniqueaccesories
Working Link:








						NEW Bottega Veneta Black Ciambrino Intrecciato Nappa Zip Top Satchel Purse Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW Bottega Veneta Black Ciambrino Intrecciato Nappa Zip Top Satchel Purse Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## V0N1B2

izumi1460 said:


> Really tempted by these 3 bags and now still struggling to justify which ones to purchase. I don’t really buy BV from eBay but these pre-owned bags’ condition seem to be very good. Please please help authenticate them so I can decide if to pass or go ahead.
> 
> Item Name: GORGEOUS $3500 Bottega Veneta Top Handle Black Woven Tote BAG 100% Authentic
> Listing number:324546917185
> Seller name or ID: beckysuperdeals
> Working Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS $3500 Bottega Veneta Top Handle Black Woven Tote BAG 100% Authentic   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for GORGEOUS $3500 Bottega Veneta Top Handle Black Woven Tote BAG 100% Authentic  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment: The price of this Garda in this almost new condition seems too good to be true. That makes me a bit uneasy.
> 
> Item Name: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Small Garda Bag Shoulder Tote Bag Handbag 405071
> Listing number: 224405072355
> Seller name or ID: brandliberty
> Working Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Small Garda Bag Shoulder Tote Bag Handbag 405071  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Small Garda Bag Shoulder Tote Bag Handbag 405071 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: NEW Bottega Veneta Black Ciambrino Intrecciato Nappa Zip Top Satchel Purse Bag
> Listing number: 303643592280
> Seller name or ID: anniesuniqueaccesories
> Working Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW Bottega Veneta Black Ciambrino Intrecciato Nappa Zip Top Satchel Purse Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW Bottega Veneta Black Ciambrino Intrecciato Nappa Zip Top Satchel Purse Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


First bag is an authentic Nero Garda.  Resale of BV has historically been terrible - probably always will be.  Most bags on the resale market sell for at least 50% of their retail price.

Second bag looks like an authentic Small Garda. Missing necessary photo of authenticity tag, so I can't confirm 100%.  This is a small bag compared to the regular-sized Garda so you need to decide which size you prefer.

Third bag is authentic. I don't think it's technically called the Ciambrino as it had a shorter strap similar to the Iron Bag and just made for one season or so at the tail end of Tomas Maier's reign. This bag is an outlet exclusive (made for outlet).

PS: thank you for posting in the correct format


----------



## izumi1460

V0N1B2 said:


> First bag is an authentic Nero Garda.  Resale of BV has historically been terrible - probably always will be.  Most bags on the resale market sell for at least 50% of their retail price.
> 
> Second bag looks like an authentic Small Garda. Missing necessary photo of authenticity tag, so I can't confirm 100%.  This is a small bag compared to the regular-sized Garda so you need to decide which size you prefer.
> 
> Third bag is authentic. I don't think it's technically called the Ciambrino as it had a shorter strap similar to the Iron Bag and just made for one season or so at the tail end of Tomas Maier's reign. This bag is an outlet exclusive (made for outlet).
> 
> PS: thank you for posting in the correct format



Thank you so much VON1B2! The 3 of them all hit the right place for me so I’m really torn on which one to get.

I already have one large NGL Garda but adding a Nero color would be really nice as well. Plus, it will take a portion of rotation workload off my current Garda when I get the chance to take it out after this pandemic ends. 

I have a small black Garda but in a newer version tweaked by DL in the early stages but i still don’t like it as much as my Aqua TM original version.   The feeling of lacking in the craftsmanship for the handle part is rather strong. (If I decide to go for this one then will msg the seller see if can get photo of the other side of the tag.)

The larger version of iron seems to be promising working bag for me. Especially I have 5 original iron bags already and absolutely love how light it is and the amazing amount of stuff it can carry before I had kids. Edit: An extra plus is that you mentioned it’s made by TM even though for outlet only. I have not noticed before but it makes this bag even more worth it emotionally. 

This is so difficult to decide!


----------



## enza991

Hi,can someone,please,help me to authenticate this cassette belt bag in camping color?Thanks in advance


----------



## enza991

enza991 said:


> Hi,can someone,please,help me to authenticate this cassette belt bag in camping color?Thanks in advance


----------



## V0N1B2

enza991 said:


> Hi,can someone,please,help me to authenticate this cassette belt bag in camping color?Thanks in advance


Same Bag as post #7176
Unfortunately it's still fake. Sorry.


----------



## enza991

V0N1B2 said:


> Same Bag as post #7176
> Unfortunately it's still fake. Sorry.


The photos are from a  still active ebay listing.Thanks to you i saved my money


----------



## mathilda0117

Item name: some kinda of crossbody in Fuschia color 
Seller: hjanem
Link: https://posh.mk/66li4u8Czfb

Please help authentic this, thank you!!!


----------



## Ogala

Can you help me to authenticate my bag? Thanks


----------



## anniebhu

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this:

Item: Veneta
Seller: Tokyo Brandoff Hong Kong
Link:  https://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/hk/...&key_sh=bottega+veneta&min_price=&max_price=#

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mathilda0117

Item: bulb bag in ice blue? 
Seller: elizabethannstorey
Item Number: 194040494079
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bo...-/194040494079?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286

Please help me authenticate this bag, thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

mathilda0117 said:


> Item name: some kinda of crossbody in Fuschia color
> Seller: hjanem
> Link: https://posh.mk/66li4u8Czfb
> 
> Please help authentic this, thank you!!!


This looks like an authentic vintage BV. As the listing states, it's probably from the 80s.
There may or may not be an authenticity tag sewn into the interior pocket (if there is one).
My knowledge of vintage is not that strong so I can't pinpoint an exact year or colour.


----------



## V0N1B2

Ogala said:


> Can you help me to authenticate my bag? Thanks


I need to see more of this. Required pictures are listed on the first page of this thread.
The heatstamp and authenticity tag are fine, but I'd like to make sure they belong to the proper hobo bag and not sewn into a fake bag (if that makes sense). Please post a full shot of the entire bag.
Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

anniebhu said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Veneta
> Seller: Tokyo Brandoff Hong Kong
> Link:  https://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/hk/item/index.php?product_id=776241&BOTTEGA+VENETA+織紋皮革Shoulder+Bag肩背袋紅色++&category_id=&item=&brand=&rank=&key_sh=bottega+veneta&min_price=&max_price=#
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It looks authentic, IMO but I'd really like to see the other side of that authenticity tag so I can confirm colour and year for you.  Looks like Cassis maybe from '07? Hard to tell


----------



## V0N1B2

mathilda0117 said:


> Item: bulb bag in ice blue?
> Seller: elizabethannstorey
> Item Number: 194040494079
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bo...-/194040494079?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag, thank you!


This isn't really a Bulb Bag - it may not have had an actual name other than drawstring bag - but it appears to be authentic vintage. Probably around 25-30 years old.


----------



## anniebhu

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks authentic, IMO but I'd really like to see the other side of that authenticity tag so I can confirm colour and year for you.  Looks like Cassis maybe from '07? Hard to tell



Thanks a lot VON!


----------



## mathilda0117

V0N1B2 said:


> This looks like an authentic vintage BV. As the listing states, it's probably from the 80s.
> There may or may not be an authenticity tag sewn into the interior pocket (if there is one).
> My knowledge of vintage is not that strong so I can't pinpoint an exact year or colour.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mathilda0117

V0N1B2 said:


> This isn't really a Bulb Bag - it may not have had an actual name other than drawstring bag - but it appears to be authentic vintage. Probably around 25-30 years old.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Ogala

V0N1B2 said:


> I need to see more of this. Required pictures are listed on the first page of this thread.
> The heatstamp and authenticity tag are fine, but I'd like to make sure they belong to the proper hobo bag and not sewn into a fake bag (if that makes sense). Please post a full shot of the entire bag.
> Thanks


Thank you very much .


----------



## Ogala

V0N1B2 said:


> I need to see more of this. Required pictures are listed on the first page of this thread.
> The heatstamp and authenticity tag are fine, but I'd like to make sure they belong to the proper hobo bag and not sewn into a fake bag (if that makes sense). Please post a full shot of the entire bag.
> Thanks


Once more


----------



## V0N1B2

Ogala said:


> Thank you very much .


Thanks. The hobo is authentic, IMO. I think it’s from somewhere around 2005-ish


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone! When you have a moment could you please give me your thoughts on this wallet? If additional pictures are needed let me know!  Thank you in advance. 

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Bifold Woven Leather Wallet. 
Local Seller


----------



## V0N1B2

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone! When you have a moment could you please give me your thoughts on this wallet? If additional pictures are needed let me know!  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Bifold Woven Leather Wallet.
> Local Seller


No, this is not authentic. Sorry


----------



## Ogala

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks. The hobo is authentic, IMO. I think it’s from somewhere around 2005-ish


thank you so much, you are exellent!





V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks. The hobo is authentic, IMO. I think it’s from somewhere around 2005-ish


thank you so much, you are exellent!


----------



## SakuraSakura

V0N1B2 said:


> No, this is not authentic. Sorry


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Dannnsoy

Hello im new here. Can someone help me authenticate my BV messenger bag? Plain zipper pocket. And no main zipper. Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

Dannnsoy said:


> Hello im new here. Can someone help me authenticate my BV messenger bag? Plain zipper pocket. And no main zipper. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5064735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064739


I would normally ask to see the entire item so I know what I’m looking at - per the required photos posted on the first page of this thread - but I can tell you without seeing them that this is not authentic. Sorry


----------



## Dannnsoy

Thank you for your help. By the way here's the other photos


----------



## V0N1B2

Dannnsoy said:


> Thank you for your help. By the way here's the other photos


It's still fake. Hopefully you can return it.


----------



## CashmereCouture

Can you pls authenticate this mauve eBay listed Bottega:

*Item Name:Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag - Pink
Listing number: 284268112626
Seller name or ID: adakalaskaken
Working Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/284268112626?hash=item422fb32af2:g:mUEAAOSw1ChggcAT
Comments: I asked seller to see authenticity label inside...awaiting response.*


----------



## V0N1B2

CashmereCouture said:


> Can you pls authenticate this mauve eBay listed Bottega:
> 
> *Item Name:Authentic Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Shoulder Bag - Pink
> Listing number: 284268112626
> Seller name or ID: adakalaskaken
> Working Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/284268112626?hash=item422fb32af2:g:mUEAAOSw1ChggcAT
> Comments: I asked seller to see authenticity label inside...awaiting response.*


Looks good so far, pending the picture(s) of the authenticity tag.
Tell seller it should be sewn into the right side seam of the inside pocket.
One of my favourite styles - looks like it might be Peony from 2017


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks good so far, pending the picture(s) of the authenticity tag.
> Tell seller it should be sewn into the right side seam of the inside pocket.
> One of my favourite styles - looks like it might be Peony from 2017


Oh my gosh, it's like a more casual Olimpia with a leather strap.   @V0N1B2, I know this isn't the ID this tread, but I hope it's OK I ask here- what's the name of this bag?  Or did it have a style number?  I'd love to find one in another color...


----------



## V0N1B2

It’s more of a clutch with a strap


----------



## Dannnsoy

V0N1B2 said:


> It's still fake. Hopefully you can return it.


Thank you for your reply


----------



## emt82

Bottega Veneta Original Bag    Pouch Caramel size Mini








						Bottega Veneta Original Bag	Pouch Caramel size Mini  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Original Bag	Pouch Caramel size Mini at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## V0N1B2

emt82 said:


> Bottega Veneta Original Bag    Pouch Caramel size Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Original Bag	Pouch Caramel size Mini  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Original Bag	Pouch Caramel size Mini at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065868
> View attachment 5065869
> View attachment 5065870
> View attachment 5065868
> View attachment 5065869
> View attachment 5065870
> View attachment 5065871
> View attachment 5065872
> View attachment 5065874
> View attachment 5065868
> View attachment 5065869
> View attachment 5065870
> View attachment 5065871
> View attachment 5065872
> View attachment 5065873
> View attachment 5065874
> View attachment 5065875
> View attachment 5065876
> View attachment 5065877


This is not authentic, sorry


----------



## mathilda0117

This item is from OfferUp which is local to me, so I can't share a link. Please help me authenticate this, thank you!!!


----------



## emt82

V0N1B2 said:


> This is not authentic, sorry


Thank you! The seller said she bought at a Bottega outlet. Her location says France - not sure if this is meaningful information. What indicates it’s not authentic? I’m more curious for my own education.


----------



## grietje

emt82 said:


> Thank you! The seller said she bought at a Bottega outlet. Her location says France - not sure if this is meaningful information. What indicates it’s not authentic? I’m more curious for my own education.


Our Von will tell you we don’t go into specifics so as not to help those that make counterfeit bags. But among the several things I saw, I will say that I noticed the strap right away.


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s more of a clutch with a strap
> View attachment 5064989


Thank you so much!


----------



## CashmereCouture

Euclase said:


> Oh my gosh, it's like a more casual Olimpia with a leather strap.   @V0N1B2, I know this isn't the ID this tread, but I hope it's OK I ask here- what's the name of this bag?  Or did it have a style number?  I'd love to find one in another color...


I also thought it was an Olimpia! Still not sure of the name but I have seen it before in navy too.


----------



## V0N1B2

mathilda0117 said:


> This item is from OfferUp which is local to me, so I can't share a link. Please help me authenticate this, thank you!!!


I'm sorry, I totally missed this. 
Vintage isn't my forté but it looks authentic, imo 
It's older, probably 30 years old maybe.


----------



## Baglover82

Hi  Can you pls authenticate this local listed mini Bottega Veneta:

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta håndtaske
Seller name or ID: lelsen
Working Link: https://trendsales.dk/c/18345011*


----------



## Asphodel

CashmereCouture said:


> I also thought it was an Olimpia! Still not sure of the name but I have seen it before in navy too.


I love it


----------



## V0N1B2

Baglover82 said:


> Hi  Can you pls authenticate this local listed mini Bottega Veneta:
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta håndtaske
> Seller name or ID: lelsen
> Working Link: https://trendsales.dk/c/18345011*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073053
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073054
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073056


Missing required photos. Namely, a clear closeup of the heatstamp and a photos of the entire bag.


----------



## boo1980

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta bag? I placed a 2 hour reservation on it so your quick reply would be very very much appreciated. Thanks in advance! (sorry I posted this on other threads and finally found the right one, no spam intended) ))


----------



## V0N1B2

boo1980 said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta bag? I placed a 2 hour reservation on it so your quick reply would be very very much appreciated. Thanks in advance! (sorry I posted this on other threads and finally found the right one, no spam intended) ))


Missing required photos (per page one of this thread), but my inclination is not authentic.
Sorry


----------



## boo1980

Aww I really wanted it to be real  may I ask what the telltale signs are just for my future reference? And is it not the same model as the ones I found on these links? Top portion I noticed is a bit curved than the one I'm eyeing..









						Bottega Veneta Tote Bag
					

100% Real LeatherComing With Original PackagesFirst Quality Turkish Made LeatherSymmetrical CuttingOriginal InteriorSerial NumberWorldwide Shipping



					voguebrands.net
				












						Bottega Veneta Tote Bag
					

100% Real LeatherComing With Original PackagesFirst Quality Turkish Made LeatherSymmetrical CuttingOriginal InteriorSerial NumberWorldwide Shipping




					istanbulbags.com


----------



## boo1980

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing required photos (per page one of this thread), but my inclination is not authentic.
> Sorry




Additional photos


----------



## V0N1B2

boo1980 said:


> Aww I really wanted it to be real  may I ask what the telltale signs are just for my future reference? And is it not the same model as the ones I found on these links? Top portion I noticed is a bit curved than the one I'm eyeing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Tote Bag
> 
> 
> 100% Real LeatherComing With Original PackagesFirst Quality Turkish Made LeatherSymmetrical CuttingOriginal InteriorSerial NumberWorldwide Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> voguebrands.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Tote Bag
> 
> 
> 100% Real LeatherComing With Original PackagesFirst Quality Turkish Made LeatherSymmetrical CuttingOriginal InteriorSerial NumberWorldwide Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> istanbulbags.com


These are fakes, from websites selling replica bags.


----------



## boo1980

I see.. You're right, the websites sell replicas and the one I'm eyeing is most likely fake too. Thank you soo much for your inputs, you're such a big help to this community


----------



## boo1980

I see.. You're right, the websites sell replicas and the one I'm eyeing is most likely fake too. Thank you soo much for your inputs, you're such a big help to this community


----------



## IntheOcean

V0N1B2, I'm terribly sorry to ask for your opinion with only two photos, but the seller can't take any more at the moment and he also couldn't find the white tag. So I thought I'd just run this by you in case it's an obvious fake. TIA!


----------



## V0N1B2

IntheOcean said:


> V0N1B2, I'm terribly sorry to ask for your opinion with only two photos, but the seller can't take any more at the moment and he also couldn't find the white tag. So I thought I'd just run this by you in case it's an obvious fake. TIA!
> View attachment 5079164
> View attachment 5079165


The heatstamp looks fine but I mean... need to see a lot more to make a decision. 
The white tag is sewn into the pocket, can't miss it if you unzip the pocket and feel for the side seam.
I'm familiar with the bag, its Cervo from 2008-ish but I need to see a lot more than a heatstamp.


----------



## IntheOcean

V0N1B2 said:


> The heatstamp looks fine but I mean... need to see a lot more to make a decision.
> The white tag is sewn into the pocket, can't miss it if you unzip the pocket and feel for the side seam.
> I'm familiar with the bag, its Cervo from 2008-ish but I need to see a lot more than a heatstamp.


Thank you so much! I'll post proper pictures when the seller sends them.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Hi there! Could you  authenticate  these two bags, please? I'm consider buying them, but I'm not familiar with this brand. thanks in advance! 

1. Crossbody. A seller claims it's a vintage item from 80-90s. I'm in love with this bag and I'm happy to buy it, but I don't want to spoil my impression buying a fake....
	

		
			
		

		
	









2. Satchel. This baby is from my local market and I didn't find something similar on the Internet.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

I found another one!) Please, help to authenticate it.


----------



## V0N1B2

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hi there! Could you  authenticate  these two bags, please? I'm consider buying them, but I'm not familiar with this brand. thanks in advance!
> 
> 1. Crossbody. A seller claims it's a vintage item from 80-90s. I'm in love with this bag and I'm happy to buy it, but I don't want to spoil my impression buying a fake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079632
> View attachment 5079633
> View attachment 5079634
> View attachment 5079635
> View attachment 5079636
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Satchel. This baby is from my local market and I didn't find something similar on the Internet.
> 
> View attachment 5079638
> View attachment 5079639
> View attachment 5079641


The blue vintage bag looks okay.
Second bag missing required photos: heatstamp, underside of zippers


----------



## V0N1B2

Yassy_Belong said:


> I found another one!) Please, help to authenticate it.
> 
> View attachment 5079821
> View attachment 5079822
> View attachment 5079823
> View attachment 5079825
> View attachment 5079826


Missing all required photos: heatstamp, both sides of authenticity tag, sides of bag (the turn locks)


----------



## Yassy_Belong

V0N1B2 said:


> The blue vintage bag looks okay.
> Second bag missing required photos: heatstamp, underside of zippers


Thank you for your time. I'm going to buy the blue one, it's stuning!


----------



## Yassy_Belong

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing all required photos: heatstamp, both sides of authenticity tag, sides of bag (the turn locks)


Added additional photos


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Yassy_Belong said:


> 2. Satchel. This baby is from my local market and I didn't find something similar on the Internet.
> 
> View attachment 5079638
> View attachment 5079639
> View attachment 5079641



More photoes here. And there is no heatstamp in this bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Yassy_Belong said:


> Added additional photos
> View attachment 5080478
> View attachment 5080479


The Ash Scuro Convertible Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Yassy_Belong said:


> More photoes here. And there is no heatstamp in this bag.
> View attachment 5080814
> View attachment 5080815
> View attachment 5080816
> View attachment 5080817


I can't say, sorry.  I've never seen a style like this before, and without a heatstamp I can't accurately say if it's authentic or not. The white authenticity tag is real, but I can't confirm the style number, so I couldn't say whether it actually belongs to this bag or not. It _looks_ authentic, but a "feeling" isn't good enough for me, you know?


----------



## Yassy_Belong

V0N1B2 said:


> The Ash Scuro Convertible Bag is authentic, IMO


Thank you soooo much for your help! I've already bought the blue/purple vintage one and thinking about Convert tote, but it doesn't have a strap.... I will post the pictures when I get the bag. I'm impressed by your knowledge and the amount of useful information in this blog


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Hi ladies! Could you help me again, please to authenticate a bag? There are so many bags that I can't decide what to choose 
I found BV Roma and I really like how it's organised, so maybe the bag I'm looking for)
I added the photos below. Is it authentic?

There is no stamp inside. A seller told me that it's an old bag and you can see a stam in new versions of this bag.
Also, It looks like an inside pocket has a cotton like lining, not suede. So, the pocket lining is different from other lining in the bag. It's a bit strange for me....Especially, if compare it with Tod's for example....


----------



## V0N1B2

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hi ladies! Could you help me again, please to authenticate a bag? There are so many bags that I can't decide what to choose
> I found BV Roma and I really like how it's organised, so maybe the bag I'm looking for)
> I added the photos below. Is it authentic?
> 
> There is no stamp inside. A seller told me that it's an old bag and you can see a stam in new versions of this bag.
> Also, It looks like an inside pocket has a cotton like lining, not suede. So, the pocket lining is different from other lining in the bag. It's a bit strange for me....Especially, if compare it with Tod's for example....
> 
> View attachment 5084300
> View attachment 5084301
> View attachment 5084302
> View attachment 5084303
> View attachment 5084304
> View attachment 5084306
> View attachment 5084306
> View attachment 5084307
> View attachment 5084308
> View attachment 5084309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084305


Looks like a Ferro Roma from 2007.
Romas don't have a suede-lined pocket.
Heatstamp should be where shown. No heatstamp = not authentic


----------



## Gourmetgal

indiaink said:


> Not all BV bags are lined with suede, and not all come with a mirror.
> 
> ETA: Bags designed for men’s lines are generally lined in cotton (or material other than suede), as well as some made for the outlet or that went to outlet.


Does BV still include the leather backed mirror on all the woven bags?


----------



## indiaink

Gourmetgal said:


> Does BV still include the leather backed mirror on all the woven bags?


Not all of them; and I know that owners didn't always keep the mirror with the bag, so on the secondary market, it's not surprising if there's no mirror. Anyway, there doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to it - @V0N1B2 may know more on this.


----------



## V0N1B2

Gourmetgal said:


> Does BV still include the leather backed mirror on all the woven bags?


By "still include" I'm guessing you mean the new bags post 2019?
Then no, I don't think any of Daniel Lee-era bags have come with a mirror.


indiaink said:


> Not all of them; and I know that owners didn't always keep the mirror with the bag, so on the secondary market, it's not surprising if there's no mirror. Anyway, there doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to it - @V0N1B2 may know more on this.


Well, yeah BV was never known to be consistent   Some styles came with mirrors, some didn't.
Can't even check it online anymore since BV has recently scrubbed everything that isn't currently for sale from its website. You used to be able to type (for example) "Dahlia Intrecciato Nappa..." into your search engine of choice and then see the bags matching that description on the website with all the information displayed. Even 'comes with mirror'  but that option was removed a few weeks ago, so now you just get redirected to the BV hompage.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> By "still include" I'm guessing you mean the new bags post 2019?
> Then no, I don't think any of Daniel Lee-era bags have come with a mirror.
> 
> Well, yeah BV was never known to be consistent   Some styles came with mirrors, some didn't.
> Can't even check it online anymore since BV has recently scrubbed everything that isn't currently for sale from its website. You used to be able to type (for example) "Dahlia Intrecciato Nappa..." into your search engine of choice and then see the bags matching that description on the website with all the information displayed. Even 'comes with mirror'  but that option was removed a few weeks ago, so now you just get redirected to the BV hompage.


Yeah, I was gonna mention that somewhere but ... it's too depressing. "Old" BV is no more, erased everywhere. I have enjoyed spottedfashion.com for pictures of the old stuff...

@Gourmetgal I apologize - I'm living in Tomas Maier BV Land so I made the assumption you were asking about another era.


----------



## badgalmimi

Hi everyone, I just purchased a Point bag from Farfetch and I have no reason to doubt the authenticity, but I don't see the serial number tag anywhere on the inside. Did Bottega stop tagging the bag with the white serial number labels or am I just missing it? I can see that inside the leather triangle tag that is on the inside that there is a rectangular little lump inside of it, is that the new system? I appreciate any info, thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

badgalmimi said:


> Hi everyone, I just purchased a Point bag from Farfetch and I have no reason to doubt the authenticity, but I don't see the serial number tag anywhere on the inside. Did Bottega stop tagging the bag with the white serial number labels or am I just missing it? I can see that inside the leather triangle tag that is on the inside that there is a rectangular little lump inside of it, is that the new system? I appreciate any info, thanks!


Haven't got a clue, I'm of no help with the newer BV.
If they aren't putting authenticity tag in bags, then good luck to anyone not buying directly from a boutique.  Eek.


----------



## Gourmetgal

indiaink said:


> Yeah, I was gonna mention that somewhere but ... it's too depressing. "Old" BV is no more, erased everywhere. I have enjoyed spottedfashion.com for pictures of the old stuff...
> 
> @Gourmetgal I apologize - I'm living in Tomas Maier BV Land so I made the assumption you were asking about another era.


Thanks for the replies...so sad because I love those little mirrors.  How hard could it have been for BV to continue including them, especially with the steep prices in the DL era.  Anyway, I thought I had abandoned the brand but I’m homesick after being so disappointed with my Celine purchases....so considering a small Jodie bag.


----------



## enza991

Hi can someone help meto authenticate this mini bulb i just received from Vestiaire Collective?Is that ugly 
 sewing on the side of the lining normal?Thanks in advance


----------



## enza991

Other photos.I'm here for more  photos or infos if you need.Thanks in advance


----------



## indiaink

enza991 said:


> Hi can someone help meto authenticate this mini bulb i just received from Vestiaire Collective?Is that ugly
> sewing on the side of the lining normal?Thanks in advance


This is authentic. That small area of the seam you see is that last edge of the sewing, when they turned the bag back to the right side. Only way to do it.


----------



## enza991

I imagined it.Thank you so much.Hope the bag will soften with the use,since,for now,it's really hard to close it


----------



## indiaink

enza991 said:


> I imagined it.Thank you so much.Hope the bag will soften with the use,since,for now,it's really hard to close it


Smaller leather drawstring bags generally are... good luck with that.


----------



## atoizzard5

Looking to purchase a preloved padded cassette and found this from a local consignment shop with entrupy...can anyone let me know what you think? Thank you very much!


----------



## indiaink

atoizzard5 said:


> Looking to purchase a preloved padded cassette and found this from a local consignment shop with entrupy...can anyone let me know what you think? Thank you very much!


Looks good.


----------



## atoizzard5

indiaink said:


> Looks good.



thank you so much!


----------



## atoizzard5

indiaink said:


> Looks good.



Oh I forgot to include the tag ... does it look good as well? Thank you kindly


----------



## indiaink

atoizzard5 said:


> Oh I forgot to include the tag ... does it look good as well? Thank you kindly


No, I saw the tag - it looks good.


----------



## atoizzard5

Oh I think it is not authentic.. I see a few pages earlier in this thread that the same serial number was used. Yikes!








V0N1B2 said:


> The serial number is fake.  It's been used hundreds of times in various new bags - mostly pouches.


Thanks for sharing this!!!!


----------



## indiaink

atoizzard5 said:


> Oh I think it is not authentic.. I see a few pages earlier in this thread that the same serial number was used. Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 5086919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086920
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing this!!!!


GREAT catch!  Send it back! I’m glad you had a feeling about this bag that caused you to doubt its authenticity. I will have to stand back on the Daniel Lee designs - they are being faked fast and often and early on and we have no way of truly verifying unless the purchase is made from BV directly. That would be my warning to future purchasers.


----------



## atoizzard5

indiaink said:


> GREAT catch!  Send it back! I’m glad you had a feeling about this bag that caused you to doubt its authenticity. I will have to stand back on the Daniel Lee designs - they are being faked fast and often and early on and we have no way of truly verifying unless the purchase is made from BV directly. That would be my warning to future purchasers.



thanks a lot! I’m constantly shocked at these fakes.

I didn’t end up getting it because I had my suspicions and wanted to confirm .. the buckle on the fake looks shiny while the authentic one from their website looks like aged gold. I have also heard on this forum that entrupy can’t always be trusted. I just wasn’t sure though since there’s no BV boutique in my city so I’ve only gone off pics/videos. 

I told the seller and she doubled down and insisted the bag is authentic and her serial number was copied!!


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Hi again. I'm continuing looking for Convertible tote with a strap) And I found an interesting listing.A bag looks good, but an authentic tag was cut off.....Is it possible to authenticate Bottega Veneta Convertible Bag without a tag? It's not easy to find a 2nd hand bag to have all options you want and authentic as well


----------



## indiaink

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hi again. I'm continuing looking for Convertible tote with a strap) And I found an interesting listing.A bag looks good, but an authentic tag was cut off.....Is it possible to authenticate Bottega Veneta Convertible Bag without a tag? It's not easy to find a 2nd hand bag to have all options you want and authentic as well
> View attachment 5087301
> View attachment 5087302
> View attachment 5087303
> View attachment 5087304
> View attachment 5087305
> View attachment 5087306
> View attachment 5087307
> View attachment 5087335
> View attachment 5087336
> View attachment 5087337


There are one or two things that don't look right, let alone the missing tag ... let's wait for @V0N1B2 to take a look.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

indiaink said:


> There are one or two things that don't look right, let alone the missing tag ... let's wait for @V0N1B2 to take a look.


I can guess what you mean...I think that I start understanding some subtle signs) let's wait for  @V0N1B2


----------



## V0N1B2

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hi again. I'm continuing looking for Convertible tote with a strap) And I found an interesting listing.A bag looks good, but an authentic tag was cut off.....Is it possible to authenticate Bottega Veneta Convertible Bag without a tag? It's not easy to find a 2nd hand bag to have all options you want and authentic as well
> View attachment 5087301
> View attachment 5087302
> View attachment 5087303
> View attachment 5087304
> View attachment 5087305
> View attachment 5087306
> View attachment 5087307
> View attachment 5087335
> View attachment 5087336
> View attachment 5087337





indiaink said:


> There are one or two things that don't look right, let alone the missing tag ... let's wait for @V0N1B2 to take a look.





Yassy_Belong said:


> I can guess what you mean...I think that I start understanding some subtle signs) let's wait for  @V0N1B2


This bag is not authentic, sorry


----------



## alden smith

BV Intrecciato Card Holder - Black
Originally Purchased second hand at auction

Hi, Im looking to get my card holder authenticated just to double check its authenticity. I had trouble finding any resources on how to authenticate card holders properly so any help would be appreciated. Also, I'm new to BV so what does the code on the paper included in the box in reference to?

Thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

alden smith said:


> BV Intrecciato Card Holder - Black
> Originally Purchased second hand at auction
> 
> Hi, Im looking to get my card holder authenticated just to double check its authenticity. I had trouble finding any resources on how to authenticate card holders properly so any help would be appreciated. Also, I'm new to BV so what does the code on the paper included in the box in reference to?
> 
> Thanks


Need to see the other side of the authenticity tag please (with the numbers) 

The controllato card is meaningless (IMO). Controllato means ‘checked’ in Italian, and I guess it means the item passed quality control/inspection. It might be a Kering thing, I don’t know - Gucci and Balenciaga (and others) have the same paper cards.


----------



## alden smith

V0N1B2 said:


> Need to see the other side of the authenticity tag please (with the numbers)
> 
> The controllato card is meaningless (IMO). Controllato means ‘checked’ in Italian, and I guess it means the item passed quality control/inspection. It might be a Kering thing, I don’t know - Gucci and Balenciaga (and others) have the same paper cards.


Oops, forgot to add that photo (it reads S016305790 if you can't read it) . Also thanks for the info on the card!


----------



## V0N1B2

alden smith said:


> Oops, forgot to add that photo (it reads S016305790 if you can't read it) . Also thanks for the info on the card!
> 
> View attachment 5087813


Thanks for the additional picture. The card holder is authentic, IMO.


----------



## alden smith

Thank you very much for authenticating my card holder for me!


----------



## anneasp

Hi! I bought a bottega veneta alumna from a reputable source online but im a bit curious because i couldn’t find the color swatch when i google it. Can anyone help me if an alumna is released in this color? The owner probably bought it in singapore because it came with an SA store card. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jeune_fille

The color looks like Quetsche to me.


----------



## anneasp

jeune_fille said:


> The color looks like Quetsche to me.


Thank you! I have been following bottega for a while and I am a bit certain this color is very common to all their bags, i just don’t see any alumna online in this color. Should i worry?


----------



## jeune_fille

anneasp said:


> Thank you! I have been following bottega for a while and I am a bit certain this color is very common to all their bags, i just don’t see any alumna online in this color. Should i worry?



There were colors of a certain model that were only available in certain parts of the world. For example, North America didnt have a Canard Maxi Veneta but it was released in Brazil or Mexico I think.


----------



## anneasp

jeune_fille said:


> There were colors of a certain model that were only available in certain parts of the world. For example, North America didnt have a Canard Maxi Veneta but it was released in Brazil or Mexico I think.


 thats good to hear! Im quite relieved with this purchase. I felt uneasy not seeing the same bag of the same color online. I may have doubted for a minute there.


----------



## indiaink

anneasp said:


> thats good to hear! Im quite relieved with this purchase. I felt uneasy not seeing the same bag of the same color online. I may have doubted for a minute there.


I think this color is Barolo; Quetsche is a gray-purple shade. And this is not the right thread for authentication, FYI. I'll  ask a mod to move it.


----------



## anneasp

indiaink said:


> I think this color is Barolo; Quetsche is a gray-purple shade. And this is not the right thread for authentication, FYI. I'll  ask a mod to move it.


Thank you for this. I appreciate all the help


----------



## anneasp

anneasp said:


> Thank you for this. I appreciate all the help


Would really love to hear any feedback on this bag. I like it so much and I honestly am hoping i made the right decision buying it.


----------



## V0N1B2

anneasp said:


> Would really love to hear any feedback on this bag. I like it so much and I honestly am hoping i made the right decision buying it.


What are you looking for exactly?
If you want to chat about the virtues of the Alumna Bag, this isn't the place.
You could try here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alumna-bag-thoughts.1010301/
If you're looking to ID the colour/year/season etc. this isn't the place.
If you want to find out if your bag is authentic, then this is the place and you'd need to provide ALL required photos to do so.


----------



## jeune_fille

indiaink said:


> I think this color is Barolo; Quetsche is a gray-purple shade. And this is not the right thread for authentication, FYI. I'll  ask a mod to move it.



I adjusted the lighting of my phone, yes you are right it is Barolo. I think we have two colors of it. Barolo and Dark Barolo.


----------



## fashion16

I bought this on jomashop. No red flags to me but would like the expert confirmation.


----------



## indiaink

fashion16 said:


> I bought this on jomashop. No red flags to me but would like the expert confirmation.


Authentic. (I have several pouches, so feel confident in my assessment.)


----------



## fashion16

indiaink said:


> Authentic. (I have several pouches, so feel confident in my assessment.)




Thank you!!


----------



## TinTin123

Ladies please help me out! I recently received my mini BV Jodie bag from a boutique in Rome. The inside label is throwing me off, the stitching is covering half of the serial number and I’m not sure what to think about it! I’m stretching the label as much as possible in the pic.  Thank you in advance


----------



## TinTin123

More pics


----------



## V0N1B2

TinTin123 said:


> Ladies please help me out! I recently received my mini BV Jodie bag from a boutique in Rome. The inside label is throwing me off, the stitching is covering half of the serial number and I’m not sure what to think about it! I’m stretching the label as much as possible in the pic.  Thank you in advance


Don't worry about the tag, lots of them get sewn into the lining like that. It's been happening for years.
Is it Grape? Fabulous colour. Enjoy


----------



## TinTin123

V0N1B2 said:


> Don't worry about the tag, lots of them get sewn into the lining like that. It's been happening for years.
> Is it Grape? Fabulous colour. Enjoy


Yes, grape! Thank you so much


----------



## bluedawn

I was in BV today and they said they have the last peach in the store. Hoping to find it slightly cheaper!

Item Name: New Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie apricot blush peach Bag RARE SOLD OUT summer cute
Listing number: 154459970275
Seller name or ID: alexc-6043 
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154459970275?hash=item23f6881ae3:g:yjsAAOSwMgZgpBNm
Comments:


----------



## indiaink

bluedawn said:


> I was in BV today and they said they have the last peach in the store. Hoping to find it slightly cheaper!
> 
> Item Name: New Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie apricot blush peach Bag RARE SOLD OUT summer cute
> Listing number: 154459970275
> Seller name or ID: alexc-6043
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/154459970275?hash=item23f6881ae3:g:yjsAAOSwMgZgpBNm
> Comments:


See first post for the photos we need.


----------



## khaleesi123

Hello,

I came across this listing and I am considering buying it. However, I wanted to get authentication on this first. 

Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

khaleesi123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I came across this listing and I am considering buying it. However, I wanted to get authentication on this first.
> 
> Thank you!


Vintage bags are not my forté but this looks authentic, IMO.
It's older, 25-30 years old


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Hi, 

Try to figure out how to spot a fake searching local listings and I have a question. Could a BV small loop bag have a magnetic snap? I find a lovely bag and it looks authentic for me, but I can't google the same bag with the magnetic snap.....all small loops I found have no snap......here are the pictures of the snap


----------



## indiaink

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try to figure out how to spot a fake searching local listings and I have a question. Could a BV small loop bag have a magnetic snap? I find a lovely bag and it looks authentic for me, but I can't google the same bag with the magnetic snap.....all small loops I found have no snap......here are the pictures of the snap
> 
> View attachment 5093295
> View attachment 5093296


If you have a bag to be authenticated, please provide the photos as described in post one of this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

indiaink said:


> If you have a bag to be authenticated, please provide the photos as described in post one of this thread. Thank you.


Sorry, I added the photos. Thank you!


----------



## aliciaf18

Can someone help me authentic my BV bag?


----------



## indiaink

Yassy_Belong said:


> Sorry, I added the photos. Thank you!
> View attachment 5093364
> View attachment 5093365
> View attachment 5093366
> View attachment 5093367
> View attachment 5093368
> View attachment 5093369
> View attachment 5093370
> View attachment 5093371


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

aliciaf18 said:


> Can someone help me authentic my BV bag?


Authentic.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

I hate to bother you again, but I'd appreciate if you take a look at another bag


----------



## indiaink

Yassy_Belong said:


> I hate to bother you again, but I'd appreciate if you take a look at another bag
> 
> View attachment 5093435
> View attachment 5093436
> View attachment 5093437
> View attachment 5093438
> View attachment 5093439
> View attachment 5093440
> View attachment 5093441
> View attachment 5093442


Not sure on this one - let me check in with our other authenticator @V0N1B2 for her thoughts.


----------



## aliciaf18

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you. Do you know the year or season of the bag? I can’t find it anywhere else


----------



## indiaink

aliciaf18 said:


> Thank you. Do you know the year or season of the bag? I can’t find it anywhere else


About S/S 2017. Here is a reveal thread of this bag in Air Force Blue that should set your mind at ease.
Embroidered Air Force Blue Bag and Wallet


----------



## V0N1B2

Yassy_Belong said:


> I hate to bother you again, but I'd appreciate if you take a look at another bag
> 
> View attachment 5093435
> View attachment 5093436
> View attachment 5093437
> View attachment 5093438
> View attachment 5093439
> View attachment 5093440
> View attachment 5093441
> View attachment 5093442


I don't have time to look right now for the season/name but this is authentic.
It's from somewhere between fall '12 to fall '15, came in nero, espresso? edoardo? Came in three different silhouettes. There's pics of it in the reference library somewhere.


----------



## Yassy_Belong

@indiaink ,  @V0N1B2 you are super-duper! Thanks a LOT!


----------



## khaleesi123

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage bags are not my forté but this looks authentic, IMO.
> It's older, 25-30 years old




Thank you for your help and prompt response!


----------



## boo1980

Hi again! Wondering if this is authentic. The leather tag seems to have been removed but there's another tag on the interior..


----------



## V0N1B2

boo1980 said:


> Hi again! Wondering if this is authentic. The leather tag seems to have been removed but there's another tag on the interior..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093848
> View attachment 5093849
> View attachment 5093851
> View attachment 5093852
> View attachment 5093853
> View attachment 5093854


Sorry no, this is not authentic


----------



## boo1980

Okay! Thank you so much!


----------



## jjjjrl

Hi!
I bought this from Farfetch (normally I have only bought from boutique but this color was sold out everywhere in US). I know Farfetch is usually safe but could someone help me know it’s not a superfake?


----------



## V0N1B2

jjjjrl said:


> Hi!
> I bought this from Farfetch (normally I have only bought from boutique but this color was sold out everywhere in US). I know Farfetch is usually safe but could someone help me know it’s not a superfake?
> 
> View attachment 5093965
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093966
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093967
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093968


This is authentic, imo


----------



## jjjjrl

V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic, imo


Thank you!


----------



## bbagaddict7

Hi,

I posted on another thread re: this Mini Messenger. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-age-post-here.115185/page-250#post-34552117

@V0N1B2 suggested that it is an item made for the outlet. There's no "BV" in a circle or a stamp that says "outlet." So, I thought I'd post an additional picture to confirm authenticity (I'm not sure if @V0N1B2 already authenticated it or not). 

I bought this bag on eBay--seller designergirlpretty. Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

bbagaddict7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted on another thread re: this Mini Messenger. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-age-post-here.115185/page-250#post-34552117
> 
> @V0N1B2 suggested that it is an item made for the outlet. There's no "BV" in a circle or a stamp that says "outlet." So, I thought I'd post an additional picture to confirm authenticity (I'm not sure if @V0N1B2 already authenticated it or not).
> 
> I bought this bag on eBay--seller designergirlpretty. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5094026
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094025
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094027


I haven't seen a BV stamp in a circle on an outlet bag for many many years. Do they still do that? 
This Nappa Intrecciato Mini Messenger is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Duplicate


----------



## bbagaddict7

V0N1B2 said:


> I haven't seen a BV stamp in a circle on an outlet bag for many many years. Do they still do that?
> This Nappa Intrecciato Mini Messenger is authentic, IMO


I don't know, I read about the stamp in an old thread (2015). Thanks!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Can someone please authenticate this Sloan?  TIA!!


----------



## Kitana0808

Hi there. So I have no idea how to spot a fake bottega veneta bag and I need help please....I purchased this at my local thrift for just a few bucks. Thank you for your help and time.


----------



## indiaink

Kitana0808 said:


> Hi there. So I have no idea how to spot a fake bottega veneta bag and I need help please....I purchased this at my local thrift for just a few bucks. Thank you for your help and time.


Authentic vintage (No name to be had for it).


----------



## indiaink

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Sloan?  TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5094312
> View attachment 5094313
> View attachment 5094328
> View attachment 5094319
> View attachment 5094326
> View attachment 5094327


Authentic, in the color “Ferro” (Iron).


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

indiaink said:


> Authentic, in the color “Ferro” (Iron).



Thank you indiaink!!


----------



## Kitana0808

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage (No name to be had for it).


Oh wow awesome! Thanks


----------



## jayar04

In search of a new BV wallet. Kinda hard to do meetups so I'm trying my best to auth just by looking at photos. Can you help with these 2 items?


----------



## jayar04

Realized I've been a fan and a lurker in this site for the past 5 years and that was my first post haha.. I'll try to contribute soon


----------



## indiaink

jayar04 said:


> In search of a new BV wallet. Kinda hard to do meetups so I'm trying my best to auth just by looking at photos. Can you help with these 2 items?
> 
> View attachment 5097080
> View attachment 5097081
> View attachment 5097082
> View attachment 5097083
> View attachment 5097084
> View attachment 5097085
> View attachment 5097088
> View attachment 5097089
> View attachment 5097090
> View attachment 5097091


Blue one is not authentic. Need to see the back side of the white label on the black one.


----------



## jayar04

indiaink said:


> Blue one is not authentic. Need to see the back side of the white label on the black one.


Thanks indiaink! Will request more pics from seller.. Yes, had the same thoughts on the blue one. Still keeping my hopes up with the black wallet seller as his items look legit. Thanks!


----------



## Yassy_Belong

Hello! 
Could you help me to authenticate this Convertible tote, please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## indiaink

Yassy_Belong said:


> Hello!
> Could you help me to authenticate this Convertible tote, please? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5097590
> View attachment 5097591
> View attachment 5097592
> View attachment 5097593
> View attachment 5097594
> View attachment 5097595
> View attachment 5097596
> View attachment 5097597
> View attachment 5097598
> View attachment 5097599
> View attachment 5097600


Authentic.


----------



## ayas

Hello, I just bought these Bottega Venetta bags in an outlet store. Can you please help me check if this is authentic? 

The first one is a lavender tote bag. The lining is in fabric (not suede) and it has a musky smell. I can see an authenticity tag on this but I’m new to BV so I am sure if this is the real deal. 

For the wallet on chain, I couldn’t find any code. Is this authentic as well? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## jayar04

indiaink said:


> Blue one is not authentic. Need to see the back side of the white label on the black one.


Hi Indiaink. Here's the followup pic for the black wallet..


----------



## indiaink

ayas said:


> Hello, I just bought these Bottega Venetta bags in an outlet store. Can you please help me check if this is authentic?
> 
> The first one is a lavender tote bag. The lining is in fabric (not suede) and it has a musky smell. I can see an authenticity tag on this but I’m new to BV so I am sure if this is the real deal.
> 
> For the wallet on chain, I couldn’t find any code. Is this authentic as well?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098113
> View attachment 5098114
> View attachment 5098115
> View attachment 5098116
> View attachment 5098117
> View attachment 5098118
> View attachment 5098119
> View attachment 5098120


Both authentic.


----------



## indiaink

jayar04 said:


> Hi Indiaink. Here's the followup pic for the black wallet..
> View attachment 5098217


Authentic, and thank you for following up.


----------



## jayar04

Thank you! ☺️ Appreciate the help! Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## ayas

indiaink said:


> Both authentic.


thank you so much!!! also is there a way to find out from which collection are these from? or are these specifically made for outlets? Thanks again!


----------



## indiaink

ayas said:


> thank you so much!!! also is there a way to find out from which collection are these from? or are these specifically made for outlets? Thanks again!


Which “outlets” do you mean? Did you buy these from a Bottega Veneta outlet?


----------



## ayas

indiaink said:


> Which “outlets” do you mean? Did you buy these from a Bottega Veneta outlet?


Yes, I bought them from a BV outlet.


----------



## indiaink

ayas said:


> Yes, I bought them from a BV outlet.


Then your very best answer is to ask the lovely SAs at the Outlet where you purchased these items for the information you are seeking. They will plug in the numbers to their computer and give you a response.

ETA: The wallet-on-a-chain WILL have a white label sewn into a seam - generally found, on wallets, on the right side, on the back ’wall’. The SA will help you find it, if you can’t.


----------



## ayas

indiaink said:


> Then your very best answer is to ask the lovely SAs at the Outlet where you purchased these items for the information you are seeking. They will plug in the numbers to their computer and give you a response.
> 
> ETA: The wallet-on-a-chain WILL have a white label sewn into a seam - generally found, on wallets, on the right side, on the back ’wall’. The SA will help you find it, if you can’t.


Thanks very much!


----------



## ayas

indiaink said:


> Then your very best answer is to ask the lovely SAs at the Outlet where you purchased these items for the information you are seeking. They will plug in the numbers to their computer and give you a response.
> 
> ETA: The wallet-on-a-chain WILL have a white label sewn into a seam - generally found, on wallets, on the right side, on the back ’wall’. The SA will help you find it, if you can’t.


Thanks very much! I found the white label. I’ve attached some pictures here.


----------



## indiaink

ayas said:


> Thanks very much! I found the white label. I’ve attached some pictures here.


Because of the one-line code that is unique to every item, we are unable to decipher them. Only BV SAs can do that.


----------



## ayas

indiaink said:


> Because of the one-line code that is unique to every item, we are unable to decipher them. Only BV SAs can do that.


Thank you! appreciate your help on this!


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi, Indiaink! Could you please take a look at this bag I'm interested in? The seller says it's quite old, and I know the photos are not the best. Sorry! Thank you in advance.

Link: here


----------



## V0N1B2

IntheOcean said:


> Hi, Indiaink! Could you please take a look at this bag I'm interested in? The seller says it's quite old, and I know the photos are not the best. Sorry! Thank you in advance.
> 
> Link: here
> View attachment 5100939
> View attachment 5100940
> View attachment 5100941
> View attachment 5100942
> View attachment 5100943
> View attachment 5100946
> View attachment 5100947
> View attachment 5100948
> View attachment 5100949


Not @indiaink but this is an authentic Montaigne in Nero from 2007


----------



## IntheOcean

V0N1B2 said:


> Not @indiaink but this is an authentic Montaigne in Nero from 2007


OMG, really? Thank you so much, V0N1B2!


----------



## AnaT

I've come across two handbags labelled Bottega Venta while cleaning out my great aura old house.  I don't know about this label, are they authentic?


----------



## indiaink

AnaT said:


> I've come across two handbags labelled Bottega Venta while cleaning out my great aura old house.  I don't know about this label, are they authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103153
> View attachment 5103154
> View attachment 5103155
> View attachment 5103161


Yes, both very old and authentic.


----------



## AnaT

Thanks! We were trying to pull together things we could sell for her. I'm sure there is a market for these bags. Would fashionphile be the way to go?


----------



## indiaink

AnaT said:


> Thanks! We were trying to pull together things we could sell for her. I'm sure there is a market for these bags. Would fashionphile be the way to go?


Can't really advise on that but you can certainly check with them.


----------



## goodatlife

BOTTEGA VENETA Ebano Dark Brown Intrecciato Nappa Classic Hobo Shoulder Bag EUC  | eBay
					

Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Veneta Hobo Bag, style 115653. The color code 2040 which believe is considered Ebano - the leather is a dark brown paired with gold tone hardware. Signature woven leather with braided edges; top zip closure with leather pull tab.



					www.ebay.com
				




Would appreciate some help from you lovely folks on this one. Is there auth? Also, is it the newer TM-era bag? Thank you


----------



## indiaink

goodatlife said:


> BOTTEGA VENETA Ebano Dark Brown Intrecciato Nappa Classic Hobo Shoulder Bag EUC  | eBay
> 
> 
> Authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Veneta Hobo Bag, style 115653. The color code 2040 which believe is considered Ebano - the leather is a dark brown paired with gold tone hardware. Signature woven leather with braided edges; top zip closure with leather pull tab.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate some help from you lovely folks on this one. Is there auth? Also, is it the newer TM-era bag? Thank you


It is authentic, in the now-discontinued color "Ebano", one of the copyrighted colors of Bottega Veneta.  This is not a new bag, but is a style created under the former creative director Tomas Maier in the early 2000s

For future reference, please refer to the first post in this thread for photos we need to authenticate; luckily this eBay seller provided all the photos needed.


----------



## Digim3boys

Hi there, I’m hoping I’m doing this correctly. I found this bag on EBay from a seller in Japan. 
*BOTTEGAVENETA* *217981* *Intrecciato Shoulder Bag bronze Calfskin Women
Link*








						BOTTEGAVENETA 217981 Intrecciato Shoulder Bag bronze Calfskin Women  | eBay
					

BOTTEGAVENETA Shoulder Bag Intrecciato 217981 from Japan. specificationClosing ceremony：fastener. A+Excellent Used item, may have insignificant scratches and signs of usage. B+Decent Item has scratches, discoloration and other noticeable signs of usage.



					www.ebay.com
				





Item Number
154429042556


----------



## Digim3boys

Digim3boys said:


> Hi there, I’m hoping I’m doing this correctly. I found this bag on EBay from a seller in Japan.
> *BOTTEGAVENETA* *217981* *Intrecciato Shoulder Bag bronze Calfskin Women
> Link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGAVENETA 217981 Intrecciato Shoulder Bag bronze Calfskin Women  | eBay
> 
> 
> BOTTEGAVENETA Shoulder Bag Intrecciato 217981 from Japan. specificationClosing ceremony：fastener. A+Excellent Used item, may have insignificant scratches and signs of usage. B+Decent Item has scratches, discoloration and other noticeable signs of usage.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number
> 154429042556


----------



## indiaink

Digim3boys said:


>





Digim3boys said:


> Hi there, I’m hoping I’m doing this correctly. I found this bag on EBay from a seller in Japan.
> *BOTTEGAVENETA* *217981* *Intrecciato Shoulder Bag bronze Calfskin Women
> Link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGAVENETA 217981 Intrecciato Shoulder Bag bronze Calfskin Women  | eBay
> 
> 
> BOTTEGAVENETA Shoulder Bag Intrecciato 217981 from Japan. specificationClosing ceremony：fastener. A+Excellent Used item, may have insignificant scratches and signs of usage. B+Decent Item has scratches, discoloration and other noticeable signs of usage.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number
> 154429042556


Authentic Cervo (Deerskin) in Platino Ossidato.


----------



## grietje

goodatlife said:


> …is it the newer TM-era bag? Thank you



As India pointed out, it’s the older version of the veneta hobo.  BV redesigned the bag a bit in 2016-17 I believe.  You’re looking at the original veneta hobo.

This is also a medium and if you do a search for ‘medium veneta hobo’ you’ll  read its considered fairly small with most people opting for the large and using a medium for a more evening bag look.

One final comment, I have found that BV hobos with the light suede interior tend to be super soft. These bags will feature gold hardware as opposed to the Brunito hardware and a knot zip pull as opposed to the tab.  Re this bag in particular, the Ebano color is more a milk chocolate as opposed to a dark chocolate. For me, the lighter interior is something I look for because I think the leather was lovelier back then.


----------



## goodatlife

Wow, thanks for your insights! I've been wavering between a small jodie and one of the TM-era hobo bags; this one seems to be in great condition, and I like a rather small bag as I am 5"2. )


----------



## goodatlife

Hi ladies - I have one more, that I'm eyeing. Would love authenticity check / thoughts on this one 

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta ‘Veneta’ Med Hobo Bag
*Listing number: *N/A, Poshmark*
Seller name or ID: *bellevueshopper*
Working Link: *here

Many thanks!!


----------



## indiaink

goodatlife said:


> Hi ladies - I have one more, that I'm eyeing. Would love authenticity check / thoughts on this one
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta ‘Veneta’ Med Hobo Bag
> *Listing number: *N/A, Poshmark
> *Seller name or ID: *bellevueshopper
> *Working Link: *here
> 
> Many thanks!!


Authentic. Note that this is the newer model that has the weaving all around the handle.


----------



## milesfarmgirl

Hello— I am wondering if any of you experts can give your valued opinion on this vintage Bottega Veneta intrecciato shoulder bag I recently acquired. It has the feel of quality lambskin leather, but I have never seen a logo plate like this without the ‘Made in Italy’ inscription or a zipper pull/brand like this. There are no other identifying marks or tags anywhere inside that I can see, and the buckle and other hardware has no engraving—magnetic snap is unmarked as well. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## indiaink

milesfarmgirl said:


> Hello— I am wondering if any of you experts can give your valued opinion on this vintage Bottega Veneta intrecciato shoulder bag I recently acquired. It has the feel of quality lambskin leather, but I have never seen a logo plate like this without the ‘Made in Italy’ inscription or a zipper pull/brand like this. There are no other identifying marks or tags anywhere inside that I can see, and the buckle and other hardware has no engraving—magnetic snap is unmarked as well. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


Something about this doesn’t look quite right - I will tag @septembersiren and see if she can offer her thoughts, as she worked for BV.


----------



## milesfarmgirl

indiaink said:


> Something about this doesn’t look quite right - I will tag @septembersiren and see if she can offer her thoughts, as she worked for BV.


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## Marishun

Hi ladies! Would you take a look please? Is it auth? 
thanks


----------



## goodatlife

Hello ladies,

Is this Poshmark find authentic? Thank you very much. 

Link: https://posh.mk/lhU1pXUa1gb


----------



## V0N1B2

Marishun said:


> Hi ladies! Would you take a look please? Is it auth?
> thanks


The Nodini Messenger is authentic, IMO 
Hard to pinpoint a colour - it looks very worn, but if I had to guess I'd say New Light Gray from 2014.


----------



## V0N1B2

goodatlife said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Is this Poshmark find authentic? Thank you very much.
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/lhU1pXUa1gb


Ideally, I'd like to see the heatstamp before confirming, but it looks like an authentic Medium Veneta in Espresso. 
BTW: the listing states it is padded intrecciato (which it is not), and unlined (which it also is not)


----------



## goodatlife

Thank you! What is a heatstamp and what does it look like, so I can request it?


----------



## Marishun

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nodini Messenger is authentic, IMO
> Hard to pinpoint a colour - it looks very worn, but if I had to guess I'd say New Light Gray from 2014.


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

goodatlife said:


> Thank you! What is a heatstamp and what does it look like, so I can request it?


It's the piece of leather that says Bottega Veneta.
On this particular Veneta, it's right below the interior zipper.


----------



## boo1980

Hi ladies! Requesting once again for your kind assistance pls in authenticating this wallet


----------



## boo1980




----------



## boo1980

Sorry I couldn't edit my original post but here's one last photo. Keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## jayar04

I don't know the seller, and I'm not sure if this is auth but style is unique. And I'm not sure if BV had these straps - not really familiar tbh


----------



## V0N1B2

boo1980 said:


> Hi ladies! Requesting once again for your kind assistance pls in authenticating this wallet
> View attachment 5111476
> View attachment 5111477
> View attachment 5111478
> View attachment 5111479
> View attachment 5111480
> View attachment 5111481
> View attachment 5111482
> View attachment 5111483
> View attachment 5111484
> View attachment 5111486


This wallet is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## V0N1B2

boo1980 said:


> View attachment 5111491





boo1980 said:


> Sorry I couldn't edit my original post but here's one last photo. Keeping my fingers crossed..
> View attachment 5111550


This wallet is also not authentic, sorry.


----------



## V0N1B2

jayar04 said:


> I don't know the seller, and I'm not sure if this is auth but style is unique. And I'm not sure if BV had these straps - not really familiar tbh
> 
> View attachment 5111561
> View attachment 5111562
> View attachment 5111563
> View attachment 5111564
> View attachment 5111565


This item is not authentic, sorry.
If you like this style, look for a Gardena Messenger Bag, as that's what this bag is supposed to be


----------



## jayar04

V0N1B2 said:


> This item is not authentic, sorry.
> If you like this style, look for a Gardena Messenger Bag, as that's what this bag is supposed to be



Thank you, V0N1B2! Will check that Gardena then! Stay safe!


----------



## boo1980

V0N1B2 said:


> This wallet is also not authentic, sorry.


Wow, I really thought it was authentic, thank you soo much


----------



## Alanta.Mia

Hello, 
Here is the originality tag of mini Jodie. I have doubts about it because looks different from other BV bags I have. The way it is attached to the bag and the letters seem wrong. What do you think?


----------



## Alanta.Mia

View attachment 5118919
View attachment 5118919


----------



## Alanta.Mia

Two more pictures


----------



## V0N1B2

Alanta.Mia said:


> Hello,
> Here is the originality tag of mini Jodie. I have doubts about it because looks different from other BV bags I have. The way it is attached to the bag and the letters seem wrong. What do you think?





Alanta.Mia said:


> View attachment 5118919
> View attachment 5118919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5118918





Alanta.Mia said:


> Two more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119069
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119053


Photos are insufficient. Please see page one of this thread for needed photos.
Especially: Clear, closeup of both sides of authenticity tag, Clear closeup of heatstamp, underside of zipper, zipper pull(s), bottom of bag etc....
Also, where did this bag come from? 
From what I see so far, it doesn't look good.


----------



## Alanta.Mia

V0N1B2 said:


> Photos are insufficient. Please see page one of this thread for needed photos.
> Especially: Clear, closeup of both sides of authenticity tag, Clear closeup of heatstamp, underside of zipper, zipper pull(s), bottom of bag etc....
> Also, where did this bag come from?
> From what I see so far, it doesn't look good.


Hello! Thank you for your reply. This bag was listed Vestiaire Collective. Unfortunately, no more photos. The seller got mad when I said that the originality tag does not look right. First of all, the edges of the tag are too even and sharp. And secondly, the tag is sewn into the lining the other way around: not where the numbers are, but where “originality certified” line is. You know what I mean?  that made me suspicious.


----------



## Alanta.Mia

Can you see the difference between the white bag’s tag  and the rest?


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi lovely ladies, I am wondering it you see any red flags with this bag. 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-medium-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-9vobv
		

thank you so much!


----------



## Alanta.Mia

Alanta.Mia said:


> Can you see the difference between the white bag’s tag  and the rest?


Hello again, ladies! I have just googled that “originality” number and what I got…


----------



## goho

Hi everyone,
I recently bought my first Bottega Veneta wallet and I found only one retailer sells the item in various channel.

Item Name: 629554 VA971 8803
Working link: http://tv.ssg.com/item/itemView.ssg?itemId=1000090637215&siteNo=6200&salestrNo=6005
Comments: It says it's 20FW products, but I cannot find any information regarding this item except the seller's channel.

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

goho said:


> Hi everyone,
> I recently bought my first Bottega Veneta wallet and I found only one retailer sells the item in various channel.
> 
> Item Name: 629554 VA971 8803
> Working link: http://tv.ssg.com/item/itemView.ssg?itemId=1000090637215&siteNo=6200&salestrNo=6005
> Comments: It says it's 20FW products, but I cannot find any information regarding this item except the seller's channel.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!


Who makes this? Where is the Bottega Veneta stamping and authenticity tag? Unless it states on the wallet that it is BV, it’s not BV.


----------



## V0N1B2

Alanta.Mia said:


> Hello again, ladies! I have just googled that “originality” number and what I got…


As I wrote above, “it doesn’t look good”
The reason I ask for the specific photos is because people sew authentic tags into fake items. This happens a lot - unfortunately. I will never ever authenticate an item based on seeing ONLY an authenticity tag. 





Rockerchic said:


> Hi lovely ladies, I am wondering it you see any red flags with this bag.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-medium-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-9vobv
> 
> 
> thank you so much!


Missing ALL required photos. Could be authentic... you won’t know until you receive it. I don’t understand why it’s difficult to photograph the two must important things on a bag. Or how TRR can expect to sell a $12000 Hermès bag without proper photos. It’s cray.


----------



## Alanta.Mia

V0N1B2 said:


> As I wrote above, “it doesn’t look good”
> The reason I ask for the specific photos is because people sew authentic tags into fake items. This happens a lot - unfortunately. I will never ever authenticate an item based on seeing ONLY an authenticity tag.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Rockerchic

V0N1B2 said:


> As I wrote above, “it doesn’t look good”
> The reason I ask for the specific photos is because people sew authentic tags into fake items. This happens a lot - unfortunately. I will never ever authenticate an item based on seeing ONLY an authenticity tag.
> Missing ALL required photos. Could be authentic... you won’t know until you receive it. I don’t understand why it’s difficult to photograph the two must important things on a bag. Or how TRR can expect to sell a $12000 Hermès bag without proper photos. It’s cray.


Thanks VON1B2. I wish TRR would post more photos...or at least have an easy return policy for bags instead of final sale. I appreciate your time.


----------



## muchstuff

Rockerchic said:


> Thanks VON1B2. I wish TRR would post more photos...or at least have an easy return policy for bags instead of final sale. I appreciate your time.


I've always been able to return "final sale" TRR bags if there was a valid reason for it (not just deciding I didn't like it). They'll ask for pics of the issue but are generally pretty accommodating in my experience.


----------



## Rockerchic

muchstuff said:


> I've always been able to return "final sale" TRR bags if there was a valid reason for it (not just deciding I didn't like it). They'll ask for pics of the issue but are generally pretty accommodating in my experience.
> !



Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Alanta.Mia

Hello, after having learned in this thread that pretty much every bag should be checked unless it was bought directly from BV, I got a little nervous . I’ve got this one from a multi brand store in Italy. What are your thoughts on this one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alanta.Mia

More photos….


----------



## Alanta.Mia

I am holding my breath


----------



## americandreaming

Hello, would you please authenticate these beautiful shoes?

Item Name: Bottega Veneta python style flat shoes
Listing number: 154500330542
Seller name or ID: ruskone-28
Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154500330542?hash=item23f8eff42e:g:qNEAAOSwah9gz4PG

Many thanks x


----------



## V0N1B2

Alanta.Mia said:


> More photos….


The Fringe Shoulder Pouch appears to be authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

americandreaming said:


> Hello, would you please authenticate these beautiful shoes?
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta python style flat shoes
> Listing number: 154500330542
> Seller name or ID: ruskone-28
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154500330542?hash=item23f8eff42e:g:qNEAAOSwah9gz4PG
> Many thanks x


The Ciel Ayers Ballet Flats from 2013/2014 are authentic, IMO


----------



## americandreaming

V0N1B2 said:


> The Ciel Ayers Ballet Flats from 2013/2014 are authentic, IMO


Thank you so much!  X


----------



## Alanta.Mia

V0N1B2 said:


> The Fringe Shoulder Pouch appears to be authentic, IMO


Thank you!


----------



## goho

V0N1B2 said:


> Who makes this? Where is the Bottega Veneta stamping and authenticity tag? Unless it states on the wallet that it is BV, it’s not BV.


Hi thank you for your reply.

It has the stamping inside the wallet and a little Bottega Veneta booklet was included as well.
It says it's FW20 product, but I just wonder how there's no other information on the Internet at all.


----------



## banana1236

Hello! This is my first post here. Can you please give me your opinion if this is an authentic mini Jodie bag? I purchased it from Farfetch.com but it came from a small boutique that I’m not familiar with. Thank you!


----------



## Tiyen

Hi everyone. Long time lurker but new poster asking for your help to please look at this bag purchased from Ebay:

Item Name:  Bottega Venetta Intrecciato Hobo Handbag Vintage 82145

Seller Name:  jenni_jl2001-1

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega...349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=705-154756-20017-0

I bought this item through Ebay and it just arrived and don't think the item is authentic.  A couple of reasons:
* there is no tag anywhere in the bag;
* lining feels much thinner, not suede and different colour to the Veneta and Cesta tote that I have.
* the bag feels lighter and thinner.
The bag is marked "vintage" so this could explain all of the above and I would be ecstatic to be proven wrong. (Oh please prove me wrong.)  I have attached photos but if I have missed anything, please let me know and I will add urgently.
Thank you so very much in advance and I look forward to your comments.
Very grateful,
Catherine xxx


----------



## V0N1B2

banana1236 said:


> Hello! This is my first post here. Can you please give me your opinion if this is an authentic mini Jodie bag? I purchased it from Farfetch.com but it came from a small boutique that I’m not familiar with. Thank you!


The Black Mini Jodie looks authentic, IMO


----------



## banana1236

V0N1B2 said:


> The Black Mini Jodie looks authentic, IMO


Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Tiyen said:


> Hi everyone. Long time lurker but new poster asking for your help to please look at this bag purchased from Ebay:
> 
> Item Name:  Bottega Venetta Intrecciato Hobo Handbag Vintage 82145
> 
> Seller Name:  jenni_jl2001-1
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Bottega...349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=705-154756-20017-0
> 
> I bought this item through Ebay and it just arrived and don't think the item is authentic.  A couple of reasons:
> * there is no tag anywhere in the bag;
> * lining feels much thinner, not suede and different colour to the Veneta and Cesta tote that I have.
> * the bag feels lighter and thinner.
> The bag is marked "vintage" so this could explain all of the above and I would be ecstatic to be proven wrong. (Oh please prove me wrong.)  I have attached photos but if I have missed anything, please let me know and I will add urgently.
> Thank you so very much in advance and I look forward to your comments.
> Very grateful,
> Catherine xxx


Sorry, this bag is not authentic. 
*I didn’t see this post until just now


----------



## Tiyen

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, this bag is not authentic.
> *I didn’t see this post until just now


Thank you SO much for taking the time to go through the details for me. Very much appreciated  

Now I'm off to work on that refund


----------



## MrsBookGuy

Hi, please authenticate the following:

Item: Vintage shoulder bag
Seller: Acquired at an estate sale several months ago
Comments: It does not have any authenticity tags, but I think it dates to the 1970s so I was wondering if that predates the tags? I bought it with several other purses and only realized later that it was tagged BV. It also came with a mirror and dust bag which I have included in the pictures. If authentic, any information you have on style, date, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## alsonini

Item Name: NA
Working link: NA
Color: Yellow with brown leather trim.
would this item be authentic?
Thank you!


----------



## alsonini

Item Name: NA mother purchased this at a garage sale 
Working link: NA
Color: Yellow with brown leather trim.
would this item be authentic?
Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

MrsBookGuy said:


> Hi, please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: Vintage shoulder bag
> Seller: Acquired at an estate sale several months ago
> Comments: It does not have any authenticity tags, but I think it dates to the 1970s so I was wondering if that predates the tags? I bought it with several other purses and only realized later that it was tagged BV. It also came with a mirror and dust bag which I have included in the pictures. If authentic, any information you have on style, date, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


My knowledge of vintage bags is not very good, so I'm afraid I can't help with the ID, but the bag is authentic, IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

alsonini said:


> Item Name: NA
> Working link: NA
> Color: Yellow with brown leather trim.
> would this item be authentic?
> Thank you!





alsonini said:


> Item Name: NA mother purchased this at a garage sale
> Working link: NA
> Color: Yellow with brown leather trim.
> would this item be authentic?
> Thank you!


This is missing all the required pictures needed to authenticate (see page 1 of this thread), but it looks like a Yolk Veneta with Cigar trim from Spring/Summer 2010. Once you've posted the necessary photos (heatstamp & both sides of authenticity tag) we can give you a more definitive answer.


----------



## lovface

Hi, would love your help to authenticate the bv bag? The seller mentioned that it’s 100% authentic, but would like some assurance to it. Thank you a lot!

Item Name: BV interciatto small pouch
Seller name or ID: Az Bundle preloved
Working Link to pictures:Cool find: Authentic Bottega Vanetta Fully Leather Pouch Bag for RM600 https://carousell.app.link/PD1LC0P0Bhb
Comments: Some of the authentication code the seller sent me separately in a form of video, so ill attach it here too


----------



## alsonini

V0N1B2 said:


> This is missing all the required pictures needed to authenticate (see page 1 of this thread), but it looks like a Yolk Veneta with Cigar trim from Spring/Summer 2010. Once you've posted the necessary photos (heatstamp & both sides of authenticity tag) we can give you a more definitive answer.


Thank you! I will post more photos!! I’m so happy I found this forum ❤️


----------



## alsonini

Item name: Gold metallic hobo bag?
Seller name: Na
There is no working link to the purchase. But I purchased this on Ebay a while ago. The previous owner said that she purchased the bag in Paris in 1998… not sure if this is true or not. Unfortunately, it does not have and id tag.
Thank you in advance for your time! Truly appreciated.


----------



## V0N1B2

lovface said:


> Hi, would love your help to authenticate the bv bag? The seller mentioned that it’s 100% authentic, but would like some assurance to it. Thank you a lot!
> 
> Item Name: BV interciatto small pouch
> Seller name or ID: Az Bundle preloved
> Working Link to pictures:Cool find: Authentic Bottega Vanetta Fully Leather Pouch Bag for RM600 https://carousell.app.link/PD1LC0P0Bhb
> Comments: Some of the authentication code the seller sent me separately in a form of video, so ill attach it here too


The Mini Iron Bag/Cosmetic Case is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

alsonini said:


> Item name: Gold metallic hobo bag?
> Seller name: Na
> There is no working link to the purchase. But I purchased this on Ebay a while ago. The previous owner said that she purchased the bag in Paris in 1998… not sure if this is true or not. Unfortunately, it does not have and id tag.
> Thank you in advance for your time! Truly appreciated.


This bag is not authentic, sorry 
*the seller could not have purchased this in 1998 as this style was not designed until after 2002.


----------



## alsonini

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag is not authentic, sorry
> *the seller could not have purchased this in 1998 as this style was not designed until after 2002.



Oh wow. Thank you.


----------



## lovface

V0N1B2 said:


> The Mini Iron Bag/Cosmetic Case is authentic, IMO


Thank you a lot for your time!!


----------



## MrsBookGuy

V0N1B2 said:


> My knowledge of vintage bags is not very good, so I'm afraid I can't help with the ID, but the bag is authentic, IMO.


Thank you so much!


----------



## alsonini

Hello, could anybody please help authenticate this item? Was purchased a while back and I recently came across this forum( thank God) so I wanted to make sure. Thank you in advance for your time and expertise!
The only thing I now it is a purple karung convertible tote…?


----------



## V0N1B2

alsonini said:


> Hello, could anybody please help authenticate this item? Was purchased a while back and I recently came across this forum( thank God) so I wanted to make sure. Thank you in advance for your time and expertise!
> The only thing I now it is a purple karung convertible tote…?


This bag is authentic, IMO 
It's not really a Convertible Bag, as it doesn't have the turnlocks at the side, also it's finished with Ayers, not Karung.
I believe the colour is Violet from Spring 2012 as this same bag also came in Blood, Rosa Shock, Steel and Irish Green.


----------



## alsonini

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag is authentic, IMO
> It's not really a Convertible Bag, as it doesn't have the turnlocks at the side, also it's finished with Ayers, not Karung.
> I believe the colour is Violet from Spring 2012 as this same bag also came in Blood, Rosa Shock, Steel and Irish Green.


Thank you so much! I was wrong about everything lol ‍♀️


----------



## V0N1B2

alsonini said:


> Thank you so much! I was wrong about everything lol ‍♀


LOL. I just really like people to know what they're buying or what they have. It makes it easier in the long run and will ensure people who ask for authentications or IDs use the correct colours etc. when posting their bags in threads like "what BV are you carrying today" etc. Lots of people here with some mad BV skills, but some of us won't be here forever, so...
Having said that, for a moment I thought your bag could actually be Byzantine from 2015 as some very similar colours were done that year and another bag style was released with a very similar treatment. It may very well be, but you'd have to ask an SA at the boutique to run the tag for you. If it does turn out to be so, please post it in the thread.


----------



## alsonini

Will definitely do. Thank you!


----------



## Rockerchic

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing ALL required photos. Could be authentic... you won’t know until you receive it. I don’t understand why it’s difficult to photograph the two must important things on a bag. Or how TRR can expect to sell a $12000 Hermès bag without proper photos. It’s cray.


Hi @von1B2, I finally received the bag. I took some photos...I hope I took the right ones. I'd be happy to take more. So appreciate your help.
For reference this is the bag from the real real 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-veneta-medium-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-9vobv
thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

Rockerchic said:


> Hi @von1B2, I finally received the bag. I took some photos...I hope I took the right ones. I'd be happy to take more. So appreciate your help.
> For reference this is the bag from the real real
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-veneta-medium-intrecciato-veneta-hobo-9vobv
> thank you so much!


The Nero Veneta is authentic, IMO.  Made somewhere between Fall 2014 and Fall 2019


----------



## Rockerchic

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Veneta is authentic, IMO.  Made somewhere between Fall 2014 and Fall 2019


Thank you so much!! Love this style...Hoping I can track down a camel color next. Really appreciate your time doing this. xoxo


----------



## Ceeline

Hello! Can someone confirm if this is a Cesta bag and if it is real please? X


----------



## V0N1B2

Ceeline said:


> Hello! Can someone confirm if this is a Cesta bag and if it is real please? X


This is authentic, IMO


----------



## Ceeline

V0N1B2 said:


> This is authentic, IMO


Do you know when this bag was made and it’s value please? Any more info is greatly appropriated!


----------



## nycmusiclover

Hi! My mother recently passed away and I am wondering if this bag is an authentic Bottega. I think this bag could be more than 30 years old, maybe closer to 40 years. The leather is super soft, the inside has a bit of a tacky feel, but there are no logos from Bottega on it whatsoever.

Sorry for not following the format but I don’t have much information.


----------



## helloradish

Good morning! Hoping to ask for an opinion about this recently purchased cabat from Rebag. I’m not too suspicious about it but it does have some features different from the newer cabats I’ve seen— zipper pull is a tie not a tab, label has only one line of numbers, pouch interior is blue! I’m hoping it’s an authentic older model because this color is exciting me so much after endless months of drab sweatpants! My thanks to anyone who can chime in.

*Red Medium Cabat
Rebag link: *





						Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Intrecciato Nappa Medium Red 58674460
					

Online Sale - Authentic Red Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Intrecciato Nappa Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 58674460




					shop.rebag.com
				



*Tag serial code: *CERTIFICATO DI ORIGINALITA 115664 V9131 6500 (one line only)
*Number plate: *B 047/500
*Pouch zipper pull: *riri M4 stamped underneath


----------



## Bhz

Item Name: Small BV Cabat Black
Listing number: Item # BOT114102
Seller name or ID: TheRealReal
Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ega-veneta-small-intrecciato-cabat-tote-acerz
Comments: measurements weren’t quite accurate for mini cabat, but appears to be on from TM era.
Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

nycmusiclover said:


> Hi! My mother recently passed away and I am wondering if this bag is an authentic Bottega. I think this bag could be more than 30 years old, maybe closer to 40 years. The leather is super soft, the inside has a bit of a tacky feel, but there are no logos from Bottega on it whatsoever.
> 
> Sorry for not following the format but I don’t have much information.


Unless there is a metal plaque inside that states it is Bottega Veneta, then it probably isn't Bottega Veneta. All of their bags, no matter how old they are, have something that identifies them as made in Italy and/or have the BV imprint or metal plaque inside - even when they don't have an authenticity tag. Sorry to hear about your mum.


----------



## V0N1B2

helloradish said:


> Good morning! Hoping to ask for an opinion about this recently purchased cabat from Rebag. I’m not too suspicious about it but it does have some features different from the newer cabats I’ve seen— zipper pull is a tie not a tab, label has only one line of numbers, pouch interior is blue! I’m hoping it’s an authentic older model because this color is exciting me so much after endless months of drab sweatpants! My thanks to anyone who can chime in.
> 
> *Red Medium Cabat
> Rebag link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Intrecciato Nappa Medium Red 58674460
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Red Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Intrecciato Nappa Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 58674460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tag serial code: *CERTIFICATO DI ORIGINALITA 115664 V9131 6500 (one line only)
> *Number plate: *B 047/500
> *Pouch zipper pull: *riri M4 stamped underneath


The Cabat in Rosso from 2007 is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Bhz said:


> Item Name: Small BV Cabat Black
> Listing number: Item # BOT114102
> Seller name or ID: TheRealReal
> Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ega-veneta-small-intrecciato-cabat-tote-acerz
> Comments: measurements weren’t quite accurate for mini cabat, but appears to be on from TM era.
> Thanks!


Missing ALL photos needed to give an informed opinion.
Specifically: both sides of authenticity tag, photo of the bottom of the bag, clear closeup of the engraved plaque on the pouch, underside of the zipper...


----------



## helloradish

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cabat in Rosso from 2007 is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much for your help! Great to be able to erase any doubts I had. I was hoping to find a color similar to ksuromax’s “Ferrari” Cabat… and if anything is going to get me back into hard pants and out into the world at this point it’ll be this bold bag


----------



## alsonini

Hello everybody, 

Finally got the chance to take photos of this one. Could you please help authenticating it?
Thank you!!


----------



## thebridegene

Hello, grateful if I could get help authenticating this bag. Thanks so much. 

Item Name: BV mini pouch in caramel
Seller name or ID: zaleskyzalesky
Pictures as attached.


----------



## V0N1B2

alsonini said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Finally got the chance to take photos of this one. Could you please help authenticating it?
> Thank you!!


Still need to see the most important photo. The authenticity tag. I'm afraid I can't do a thing without it.


----------



## V0N1B2

thebridegene said:


> Hello, grateful if I could get help authenticating this bag. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name: BV mini pouch in caramel
> Seller name or ID: zaleskyzalesky
> Pictures as attached.


This is not authentic, sorry


----------



## alsonini

V0N1B2 said:


> Still need to see the most important photo. The authenticity tag. I'm afraid I can't do a thing without it.


Sorry, I thought I uploaded these too.


----------



## thebridegene

V0N1B2 said:


> This is not authentic, sorry


Oh no, that’s a pity. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## V0N1B2

alsonini said:


> Sorry, I thought I uploaded these too.


Now that I’ve seen more photos, I don’t think this is from Spring 2010. 
It’s authentic, IMO but I’ll have to see if I have more info about it at home. Is that interior lining a pale blue or do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## alsonini

V0N1B2 said:


> Now that I’ve seen more photos, I don’t think this is from Spring 2010.
> It’s authentic, IMO but I’ll have to see if I have more info about it at home. Is that interior lining a pale blue or do my eyes deceive me?


yes the suede lining is pale blue!  thank you!!


----------



## thebridegene

Hello, found a different listing for the same bag I’m eyeing. Appreciate your help authenticating. Let me know if more pics required and I’ll contact the seller? Many thanks. 

Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA The Mini Pouch leather clutch  
Seller name: carr_cheu
Working link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/274851233277


----------



## V0N1B2

thebridegene said:


> Hello, found a different listing for the same bag I’m eyeing. Appreciate your help authenticating. Let me know if more pics required and I’ll contact the seller? Many thanks.
> 
> Item name: BOTTEGA VENETA The Mini Pouch leather clutch
> Seller name: carr_cheu
> Working link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/274851233277


Missing a photo of the complete Bottega Veneta imprint/heatstamp and both sides of the authenticity tag.


----------



## shiningrubygirl

Hello! Can someone help me in authenticating this Veneta bag? TIA. 

Item Name: BV large veneta bag in red (not sure about the official color). 
Pictures as attached.


----------



## thebridegene

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing a photo of the complete Bottega Veneta imprint/heatstamp and both sides of the authenticity tag.


Ok, will try to get those photos. Many thanks.


----------



## mimott

Hi. Can you please authenticate this BV

Bottega Veneta Hobo Hand Bag Brown Made in Italy
jenni-jl2001-1
265235541158









						Bottega Veneta Hobo Hand Bag Brown Made in Italy  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Hobo Hand Bag Brown Made in Italy at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au
				




Thankyou


----------



## V0N1B2

shiningrubygirl said:


> Hello! Can someone help me in authenticating this Veneta bag? TIA.
> 
> Item Name: BV large veneta bag in red (not sure about the official color).
> Pictures as attached.


The Veneta is authentic, IMO 
Might be Blood or New Red from 2012 or 2013, need to see it in proper light.


----------



## V0N1B2

mimott said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this BV
> 
> Bottega Veneta Hobo Hand Bag Brown Made in Italy
> jenni-jl2001-1
> 265235541158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Hobo Hand Bag Brown Made in Italy  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Hobo Hand Bag Brown Made in Italy at the best online prices at eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou


This is not an authentic Bottega Veneta bag, sorry


----------



## mimott

V0N1B2 said:


> This is not an authentic Bottega Veneta bag, sorry


Thankyou so much!!!!☀️☀️☀️ xx


----------



## CherylA

Would anyone be able to authenticate / id the following for me? Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## V0N1B2

CherylA said:


> Would anyone be able to authenticate / id the following for me? Thank you, much appreciated!


This is an authentic Iron Bag in Nero, IMO 
From the photos it looks like it might be the larger of the two sizes.


----------



## CherylA

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Iron Bag in Nero, IMO
> From the photos it looks like it might be the larger of the two sizes.


Thank you! So happy to know it's auth!


----------



## ksuromax

helloradish said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Great to be able to erase any doubts I had. I was hoping to find a color similar to ksuromax’s “Ferrari” Cabat… and if anything is going to get me back into hard pants and out into the world at this point it’ll be this bold bag


it's not just 'similar', Twinnie 

(why the heck did i think Rosso was made in 2009? )


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> it's not just 'similar', Twinnie
> 
> (why the heck did i think Rosso was made in 2009? )


Fever was 2009.
meh Fever, Rosso, same thing 
Potayto, potahto...
So many colors to keep track of


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Fever was 2009.
> meh Fever, Rosso, same thing
> Potayto, potahto...
> So many colors to keep track of


i did a bit of searching, found a post by jburgh from 2009, where she said 6500 is Rosso, now i think that might have made me link the name of the colour and the year when i was looking up more details on it back in the day when i got my 'Ferrari' Cabat 
but, indeed, 2009, 2007 - same thing - old school TM


----------



## H’sKisses

One bag purchase is like having that first penguin dive into the water... Quickly followed by another. Making up for lost time.

I have practically zero knowledge on Men's bags (other than their lining is canvas... I think?) and pretty please asking on assistance on this:

Item: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Crossbody Messenger Shoulder Bag Black - e48853a 
Seller: astion-brandvalue01
Item number: 144119929878
Link:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Crossbody Messenger Shoulder Bag Black - e48853a | eBay 

 Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> One bag purchase is like having that first penguin dive into the water... Quickly followed by another. Making up for lost time.
> 
> I have practically zero knowledge on Men's bags (other than their lining is canvas... I think?) and pretty please asking on assistance on this:
> 
> Item: Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Crossbody Messenger Shoulder Bag Black - e48853a
> Seller: astion-brandvalue01
> Item number: 144119929878
> Link:  Auth BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Crossbody Messenger Shoulder Bag Black - e48853a | eBay
> 
> Thank you!


The (Messenger) Bag in Nero Intrecciato VN is authentic, IMO  
It looks like the larger size of the one pictured below. Unfortunately, everything before DL, has been scrubbed from the BV website. Whereas before, you would be able to pull up all of the information about items from past seasons going back several years.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> The (Messenger) Bag in Nero Intrecciato VN is authentic, IMO
> It looks like the larger size of the one pictured below. Unfortunately, everything before DL, has been scrubbed from the BV website. Whereas before, you would be able to pull up all of the information about items from past seasons going back several years.
> View attachment 5145182


thank you, @V0N1B2 ! Yes, I noticed that searching BV isnt as easy as it used to be. I thought I was just out of practice. LOL


----------



## sabellina

Hello! I am absolutely new but already in Love with Bottega Veneta! During my search online I found this beauty on eBay. From the pictures I can’t detect a serialnumber and I am also not sure about the tassels. May I kindly ask you for your help? Thank you so much! This is so much appreciated!


Item Name:Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Umhängetasche Leder rot Clutch geflochten
Listing Number: 255056404986
Seller ID: binoius
Link:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Ven...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


----------



## indiaink

sabellina said:


> Hello! I am absolutely new but already in Love with Bottega Veneta! During my search online I found this beauty on eBay. From the pictures I can’t detect a serialnumber and I am also not sure about the tassels. May I kindly ask you for your help? Thank you so much! This is so much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Item Name:Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Umhängetasche Leder rot Clutch geflochten
> Listing Number: 255056404986
> Seller ID: binoius
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Ven...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


This is authentic vintage; if there is an authenticity label, it would be in the zippered pocket - this style of label was often accidentally ripped out due to its close proximity to the zipper.  It's worth asking the seller, though.


----------



## V0N1B2

sabellina said:


> Hello! I am absolutely new but already in Love with Bottega Veneta! During my search online I found this beauty on eBay. From the pictures I can’t detect a serialnumber and I am also not sure about the tassels. May I kindly ask you for your help? Thank you so much! This is so much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Item Name:Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Umhängetasche Leder rot Clutch geflochten
> Listing Number: 255056404986
> Seller ID: binoius
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bottega-Ven...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=707-127634-2357-0


This is an authentic vintage Bottega Veneta from the early 1980s 
EDIT: oops! we cross-posted


----------



## sabellina

Thank you so much your help!!!


----------



## Pelz

Hello,
Can anyone help in verifying the authenticity of this knot clutch? It would be my first BV purchase. Thanks!

URL: satin knot clutch


----------



## indiaink

Pelz said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone help in verifying the authenticity of this knot clutch? It would be my first BV purchase. Thanks!
> 
> URL: satin knot clutch


Authentic.


----------



## shiningrubygirl

V0N1B2 said:


> The Veneta is authentic, IMO
> Might be Blood or New Red from 2012 or 2013, need to see it in proper light.


Hi there, thank you for helping me in authenticating the bag. Really appreciates it . I will try to take pictures after I purchase the bag


----------



## Pelz

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## aa412

Hi authenticators. Please could you help me with this knot clutch from Vestiaire. It’s the combination of leather and metal on the knot fastening that has made me think twice. Also most other satin knots seem to have metal fastenings. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## indiaink

aa412 said:


> Hi authenticators. Please could you help me with this knot clutch from Vestiaire. It’s the combination of leather and metal on the knot fastening that has made me think twice. Also most other satin knots seem to have metal fastenings. Thank you so much in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## aa412

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!!!


----------



## magdalinka

Dear Authenticators, 
I am looking to buy this Mini Pouch in Caramel (local seller). I am not an expert but something looks a little off. Can you please help? Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

magdalinka said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> I am looking to buy this Mini Pouch in Caramel (local seller). I am not an expert but something looks a little off. Can you please help? Thank you so much!


This not authentic, sorry


----------



## magdalinka

V0N1B2 said:


> This not authentic, sorry


Wow thank you so much for such a speedy reply, will steer clear


----------



## pm0964

Hi -- please authentic at your convenience.  Thank you in advance!
Enjoy your day!

Item:  Bottega Veneta Mini Cabat 
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/203454429833
Seller:  rogue405
Listing ID:  203454429833


----------



## indiaink

pm0964 said:


> Hi -- please authentic at your convenience.  Thank you in advance!
> Enjoy your day!
> 
> Item:  Bottega Veneta Mini Cabat
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/203454429833
> Seller:  rogue405
> Listing ID:  203454429833


We need to see the back side of the white authenticity tag, and a clearer photo of the metal plate on the pouch.


----------



## Lala-purse

Hello, 
Please authenticate this bottega for me. The seller can’t supply more pictures so I am concerned.
Item: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Handl
Seller: RealReal
Item # BOT105969
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-veneta-intrecciato-leather-handle-bag-9f3gu 
Thank you!


----------



## pm0964

indiaink said:


> We need to see the back side of the white authenticity tag, and a clearer photo of the metal plate on the pouch.


Thank you, I will ask.


----------



## indiaink

Lala-purse said:


> Hello,
> Please authenticate this bottega for me. The seller can’t supply more pictures so I am concerned.
> Item: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Handl
> Seller: RealReal
> Item # BOT105969
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...a-veneta-intrecciato-leather-handle-bag-9f3gu
> Thank you!


Without the needed photos we can’t take the risk - and I see in this case that it’s a Final Sale. I would pass.


----------



## Lala-purse

Thank you! I was thinking the same, although it is at such a cheap deal.


indiaink said:


> Without the needed photos we can’t take the risk - and I see in this case that it’s a Final Sale. I would pass.


----------



## marcommom

Hello - Please authenticate. All photos attached. Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

marcommom said:


> Hello - Please authenticate. All photos attached. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5159317


Is there a cloth tag inside the zippered pocket? If so, please provide photos of front and back. I'm tagging @V0N1B2 as well.


----------



## marcommom

indiaink said:


> Is there a cloth tag inside the zippered pocket? If so, please provide photos of front and back. I'm tagging @V0N1B2 as well.




Yes - 2 tag pics attached. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

marcommom said:


> Hello - Please authenticate. All photos attached. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 5159317





marcommom said:


> Yes - 2 tag pics attached. Thank you!


The Men's Messenger bag in Dark Cement has the hallmarks of an authentic item, IMO 
I believe this is a Daniel Lee era bag as the heatstamp now seems to be sewn on (was attached with rivets before) and the zipper is the newer style. I've also noticed a lot of his bags seem to come packaged in a plastic bag.


----------



## marcommom

V0N1B2 said:


> The Men's Messenger bag in Dark Cement has the hallmarks of an authentic item, IMO
> I believe this is a Daniel Lee era bag as the heatstamp now seems to be sewn on (was attached with rivets before) and the zipper is the newer style. I've also noticed a lot of his bags seem to come packaged in a plastic bag.



Thank you very much!


----------



## sorporshun

Hello - Please authenticate. All photos attached. Thank you. =)


----------



## indiaink

sorporshun said:


> Hello - Please authenticate. All photos attached. Thank you. =)
> 
> View attachment 5159826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159830
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159831
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159833
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159834
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159832


Authentic.


----------



## sorporshun

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you very much! =)


----------



## Pelz

Hello. Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you.  Link below:

Purse link


----------



## V0N1B2

Pelz said:


> Hello. Can someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you.  Link below:
> 
> Purse link


Unable to use links. Missing all required photos for authentication of a Knot. Please repost pictures directly in the thread. 
Both sides of the bag
Bottom of the bag 
Top of the bag
Clear closeup of heatstamp
Clear closeup of imprint on both sides of knot clasp.


----------



## Pelz

V0N1B2 said:


> Unable to use links. Missing all required photos for authentication of a Knot. Please repost pictures directly in the thread.
> Both sides of the bag
> Bottom of the bag
> Top of the bag
> Clear closeup of heatstamp
> Clear closeup of imprint on both sides of knot clasp.


I have attached all the pictures by the seller. Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Pelz said:


> I have attached all the pictures by the seller. Thanks!


I’m not that familiar with the leather trimmed Knots but it looks okay to me. We’ll let @indiaink have the final say


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m not that familiar with the leather trimmed Knots but it looks okay to me. We’ll let @indiaink have the final say


Thank you  Yes, @Pelz, this is authentic.


----------



## Pelz

indiaink said:


> Thank you  Yes, @Pelz, this is authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## lasedy

I am really eyeing with this bag but really want to be sure, that it’s authentic 

Help really appreciated


----------



## grietje

Item: Bottega Veneta Cabat
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Seller: Hokkaido-Japan-island
Listing ID:  174896494171

I’ve asked for a photo of the back of the serial to ID season, year and color.  Does anyone know anything more about this treatment?  I did a brief search in our forum and didn’t find anything.

update:  ah ha!  Found it (I think).  Electrique Cabat from spring 2014.


----------



## indiaink

lasedy said:


> I am really eyeing with this bag but really want to be sure, that it’s authentic
> 
> Help really appreciated
> View attachment 5171538
> View attachment 5171539
> View attachment 5171540
> View attachment 5171541
> View attachment 5171542
> View attachment 5171543
> View attachment 5171544
> View attachment 5171545
> View attachment 5171546


The dust bag and the cards don’t match the creative director, which really doesn’t matter - but there are several other things the disturb me about this. I would pass.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Item: Bottega Veneta Cabat
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> Seller: Hokkaido-Japan-island
> Listing ID:  174896494171
> 
> I’ve asked for a photo of the back of the serial to ID season, year and color.  Does anyone know anything more about this treatment?  I did a brief search in our forum and didn’t find anything.
> 
> update:  ah ha!  Found it (I think).  Electrique Cabat from spring 2014.
> 
> View attachment 5171677


Wow. One treatment I’ve never seen in all my years here. I will tag @V0N1B2 on this one. ETA: AHA! The Minionde treatment in Electrique blue. Crossing fingers for V’s response.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Item: Bottega Veneta Cabat
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
> Seller: Hokkaido-Japan-island
> Listing ID:  174896494171
> 
> I’ve asked for a photo of the back of the serial to ID season, year and color.  Does anyone know anything more about this treatment?  I did a brief search in our forum and didn’t find anything.
> 
> update:  ah ha!  Found it (I think).  Electrique Cabat from spring 2014.
> 
> View attachment 5171677


This treatment was called Tread, wasn't it?
Sorry, I saw it earlier but I was on the golf course and couldn't see it properly without my glasses.
*Minionde had a frilly detail.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> This treatment was called Tread, wasn't it?
> Sorry, I saw it earlier but I was on the golf course and couldn't see it properly without my glasses.
> *Minionde had a frilly detail.


Yes, sorry. Here’s a thread that details Tread. Bottega Veneta Tread Cabat


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Yes, sorry. Here’s a thread that details Tread. Bottega Veneta Tread Cabat


So many treatments to keep track of back in the ol' TM days. I guess we don't need to worry about that with DL.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> So many treatments to keep track of back in the ol' TM days. I guess we don't need to worry about that with DL.


Nope. Darn.


----------



## ss01111

Hi! Can you please authenticate this mini jodie for me thanks!


----------



## indiaink

ss01111 said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this mini jodie for me thanks!


Not authentic.


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your help on this.  I haven't splurged on a BV in some time, have recently started browsing tPF again.  I don't think all the needed pictures are available but this is what there is:

Item Name:  Campana, large
Listing number:  434435
Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
Working Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/142931/category/3/
Comments:  Do you know the color name?  Is it OK that I'm asking for authentication after purchase?  At least one of the other brands doesn't allow that.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help on this.  I haven't splurged on a BV in some time, have recently started browsing tPF again.  I don't think all the needed pictures are available but this is what there is:
> 
> Item Name:  Campana, large
> Listing number:  434435
> Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/142931/category/3/
> Comments:  Do you know the color name?  Is it OK that I'm asking for authentication after purchase?  At least one of the other brands doesn't allow that.


This is authentic. On my iPad, this almost looks like Deco Rose, but -. @V0N1B2 has the photo-mind for this, she can prolly tell you.  “We” are certainly not one of the other brands  and will help out as we can and are able.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help on this.  I haven't splurged on a BV in some time, have recently started browsing tPF again.  I don't think all the needed pictures are available but this is what there is:
> 
> Item Name:  Campana, large
> Listing number:  434435
> Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link:  https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/142931/category/3/
> Comments:  Do you know the color name?  Is it OK that I'm asking for authentication after purchase?  At least one of the other brands doesn't allow that.





indiaink said:


> This is authentic. On my iPad, this almost looks like Deco Rose, but -. @V0N1B2 has the photo-mind for this, she can prolly tell you.  “We” are certainly not one of the other brands  and will help out as we can and are able.


Sorry it's taken me a while to get to this. You bought the bag? Post your own photos in the ID thread when you receive it. It's strange that Yoogis had it listed as Grey, as I don't see anything remotely grey in the pictures. Steel was a true taupe - neither Grey nor Beige, but still considered in the grey family. This bag looks like it has an almost pinkish undertone. At first glance it looks a bit like a cross between Lilac and Ash, but can't be. It doesn't appear to be Walnut or Camel.  Looking at the colour of the zipper fabric will be a clue. It could be something that has faded considerably, but the interior looked the same as the exterior.  @indiaink mentioned Deco Rose, and there were a few colours Tomas Maier did later in his tenure that kinda all looked the same. I don't remember exactly the season of those specific colours off the top of my head, but IIRC the Large Campana was discontinued in late 2017 or very early 2018. What BV had done in the past when they were getting ready to discontinue a bag (Belly Veneta and Maxi Veneta to name two) was offer it in only core colours like Nero and Ebano in the last year(s) it was being made. This makes me think that it's from somewhere between Spring 2012 and Spring 2017. I'll have to crank up the old mainframe and dig for something that matches.
But again, please post your own photos in the ID thread when you receive it. Also please post the underside of the zipper in the pocket.


----------



## levix

Hi, could you help me authenticate this mini jodie? I purchased it from a major retailer, but would like some peace of mind since I’ve heard of people receiving fakes before. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Orchie

Hello, please could someone authenticate this medium cabat for me? Thank you very much!


----------



## indiaink

Orchie said:


> Hello, please could someone authenticate this medium cabat for me? Thank you very much!


Authentic, in the color “Noce”, which was discontinued in 2009.


----------



## Orchie

Thank you very much, @indiaink !


----------



## V0N1B2

Orchie said:


> Hello, please could someone authenticate this medium cabat for me? Thank you very much!


It's 1:00am and I just got home, but that authenticity tag belongs to a Mini Cabat, FYI.


----------



## Orchie

So, not authentic? omg I have purchased, I think I need to cancel. The size online and the images look like a medium?


----------



## V0N1B2

levix said:


> Hi, could you help me authenticate this mini jodie? I purchased it from a major retailer, but would like some peace of mind since I’ve heard of people receiving fakes before. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5176084
> View attachment 5176085
> View attachment 5176086
> View attachment 5176087
> View attachment 5176088
> View attachment 5176089
> View attachment 5176092
> View attachment 5176093
> View attachment 5176094


I really don't like commenting on Daniel Lee era items, but this Jodie appears to be authentic.  Or at least the heatstamp is correct and the authenticity tag belongs to an authentic BV product.


----------



## V0N1B2

Orchie said:


> So, not authentic? omg I have purchased, I think I need to cancel. The size online and the images look like a medium?


A) where did you purchase this?
B) is the authenticity tag sewn into the pouch?  If so, that pouch does not belong to the bag because it def looks like a medium. There were some years that the tag was sewn into the pouch instead of the bottom of the bag.
C) it's possible the pouch and its bag became separated at some point. However, it was my understanding that Mini Cabats were only produced in lots of 250. I can't account for a plaque that states 500, and an authenticity tag that shows 141498, so.... weird.
D) the Cabat itself looks fine, it almost looks like Nappa Umbria the way the sheen on the leather is, but I don't think they ever made Cabats in that leather. It may have been treated by the previous owner(s) which might account for the leather having that slight discolouration/not perfectly uniform colour. It would have been nice to see the inside of the bag (the bottom)


----------



## Orchie

Hi, @V0N1B2 , thank you for your comments. Here is the link to the bag:



			https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/brown-leather-cabat-bottega-veneta-handbag-16609729.shtml
		


There are extra images there, I am quite confused now, and would really appreciate your further commemts...


----------



## V0N1B2

Orchie said:


> Hi, @V0N1B2 , thank you for your comments. Here is the link to the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/brown-leather-cabat-bottega-veneta-handbag-16609729.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> There are extra images there, I am quite confused now, and would really appreciate your further commemts...


There aren't really any more useful images in the listing. It's possible that BV did produce 500 Mini Cabats one year/season, I'm really not what I would consider a Cabat expert, but that pouch does not belong to the bag. Like I wrote before, sometimes the pouch gets separated from the bag, and it's possible over the course of 10+ years someone at some point switched out the pouch. 
I don't know what to tell you, I'm sorry. I would back out of the sale if I had the chance. I can't really comment on the authenticity without seeing more pics. The authenticity tag is 'real' and the plaque is consistent with a 'real' one, and overall, the body of the bag looks okay. It looks like calfskin now that I look closer. Cabats have been made in calfskin.
BV has made a mistake here and there before - I think I remember someone's plaque was upside down on her Cabat or the limited edition number was wrong or something weird like that, so strange things have happened. I just couldn't say if this particular bag is one of those very rare anomalies.


----------



## Orchie

Thank you very much @V0N1B2 . I have messaged the seller directly, and Vestiaire Collective to try to cancel. It has not even been shipped yet, so I hope it can be cleared up quickly. Thank you for your time on this, especially at this hour in the morning for you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Orchie said:


> Thank you very much @V0N1B2 . I have messaged the seller directly, and Vestiaire Collective to try to cancel. It has not even been shipped yet, so I hope it can be cleared up quickly. Thank you for your time on this, especially at this hour in the morning for you!


You're welcome. It's been a very difficult day, hence my late night and inability to sleep.
For what it's worth, there is an Old Petra Mini Cabat (which I believe is the same colour as the bag you posted from Vestiare) on eBay here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3247584453...oifzXCqFwuTNaLYgRfG3|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524
Again, just want to say I am not disputing the authenticity of that Cabat, just that something is off with the pouch.  If you're not comfortable with that, it's definitely best to cancel the sale.


----------



## Orchie

V0N1B2 said:


> You're welcome. It's been a very difficult day, hence my late night and inability to sleep.
> For what it's worth, there is an Old Petra Mini Cabat (which I believe is the same colour as the bag you posted from Vestiare) on eBay here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/324758445356?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item4b9d1c9d2c:g:MCoAAOSws0ZhHdIt&amdata=enc:AQAGAAACkPYe5NmHp%2B2JMhMi7yxGiTJkPrKr5t53CooMSQt2orsSvhAqMt0wg86xg8aAkgjQJNTDu6oiEGbKT2cs3TUhL%2BtBqGXb1bPjIZ1sv7ahv%2FHb25FUG9TblRCBdZ5zzqdz6%2BlsYs4vvkp9JhzWXyd%2Bh9mw3uGYVmMtHXk3mads4xQkC2w7qx%2FzAHGFnHgrKn8dk1v5Pr44XREhnW2sgpVAvIKePap0Pda5Av518axtl4s%2FD7EUprXUpq%2Ft7jHycZOj20WchIsQAAJGmGzmmeR%2F%2FqvFGikXzE%2BBvsAgCWXqN4qa%2FPaJD9tbjBz1OkiCgJxQgjP89XjnJ%2B1qJIx3VwUy3QTyi05XPuXrlcExm1XFhkcve%2BjIcLa2qU0jBvLbmrrBfhpyhdfx9o%2BnaIqSpb14FdZU4rvkQJTOuNqNoYusspwb6suWE1ppp69rC7Pf%2B4Zj7YioCcD2wr5oN9BNrvKXdKA%2FM9Zd5IpxSNDFM2xYIKWu1stYsVpt%2BnEA96QILYvKI6e3BgxW0vPi2VTQD81QWfyq6lu1JAjfdCo5%2B4CK0lPzZ44mAnL9RxNESW07wbMYEwZEDlajcvfU6U%2BdeIVgBjOm5pewSROF1k2gypr9jnRbd0uxI%2Bti%2F%2Fz3ZIE8SICZsAdCh%2BAiuGsJTPrD3i71tGkIso%2BkvatRvyVjg7BNcq4U4PI%2FVL0TxWMiT%2F9jySXB2mdUv1fZvEhqYzqTM3uvuMXClPZuPB8xygyzPafg1Q8dn%2FMBK2T3Wx2ATG9F6yVSkRF%2Bjpz9EJp%2BlHZqUuS%2B1YYfvs3Umww%2B8YNbPxFN4OAqp068FlA9VWoYZXmjeqKWEiwxVypHhDQLmfKjwgaloUedoifzXCqFwuTNaLYgRfG3|ampidL_CLK|clp:2334524
> Again, just want to say I am not disputing the authenticity of that Cabat, just that something is off with the pouch.  If you're not comfortable with that, it's definitely best to cancel the sale.


WOW! I am very impressed with your quick find here, incredible! Are the serial numbers from this era unique, or would a particular run of the same model and colour all have identical serial numbers?


----------



## indiaink

@Orchie I'm sorry to tell you that I missed an very important number on that tag - as @V0N1B2 has pointed out, the tag belongs to a Mini Cabat, not this one. I am so so sorry, and I apologize for the mistake.


----------



## Orchie

Hi @indiaink, the seller was very responsive, and has cancelled the sale, so all ok. The seller is going to see if BV can help with the authentication of the cabat, I am not sure if this is possible, but we will see!


----------



## sosti

Can you please Authentic this Bottega Veneta The Pouch Leather 20


----------



## V0N1B2

sosti said:


> Can you please Authentic this Bottega Veneta The Pouch Leather 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176800


Not with those photos.

Please read the first post of this thread carefully and see what pictures are needed.
The authenticity tag looks great - it's real. Is it actually sewn into the bag in question or did the seller rip if off of someone else's listing? Show me the tag (both sides) and location where it's sewn in. Where is the Bottega Veneta heatstamp? Is there one? Where is the bag from? Are they selling it for $300? That's a red flag.


----------



## sosti

V0N1B2 said:


> Not with those photos.
> 
> Please read the first post of this thread carefully and see what pictures are needed.
> The authenticity tag looks great - it's real. Is it actually sewn into the bag in question or did the seller rip if off of someone else's listing? Show me the tag (both sides) and location where it's sewn in. Where is the Bottega Veneta heatstamp? Is there one? Where is the bag from? Are they selling it for $300? That's a red flag.



omg I thought it had a heat stamp pic!  My bad.  Thanks for your feedback. Price is $850


----------



## levix

V0N1B2 said:


> I really don't like commenting on Daniel Lee era items, but this Jodie appears to be authentic.  Or at least the heatstamp is correct and the authenticity tag belongs to an authentic BV product.



I really appreciate you taking a look at it even though you don’t like commenting on his items. Thank you so much!


----------



## choco-yummy

Hi autheticators, eyeing at having my first Bv Veneta. Can you help to authenticate this bag.
This is a local confinement store in Moscow where I live.
Thank you a lot.


----------



## choco-yummy

This is another one for your help to authenticate. I originally came for it, however I am confused that the lining of an inner pocket is not suede as the bag’s lining itself.


----------



## V0N1B2

.


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Hi autheticators, eyeing at having my first Bv Veneta. Can you help to authenticate this bag.
> This is a local confinement store in Moscow where I live.
> Thank you a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177514
> 
> View attachment 5177516
> View attachment 5177517
> View attachment 5177518
> View attachment 5177519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177515


The Veneta is authentic, IMO. If you buy it, post your own pictures in the ID thread so we can let you know the colour and season. I can't  think of the colour off the top of my head, but it's from between 2012 and 2014


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> This is another one for your help to authenticate. I originally came for it, however I am confused that the lining of an inner pocket is not suede as the bag’s lining itself.
> View attachment 5177525
> View attachment 5177526
> View attachment 5177527
> View attachment 5177528
> View attachment 5177533
> View attachment 5177535
> View attachment 5177538
> View attachment 5177539


The Belly Veneta in what looks like Steel is authentic, IMO. Some bags had suede lined pockets, and some didn't - it doesn't necessarily have anything to do with authenticity


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> The Belly Veneta in what looks like Steel is authentic, IMO. Some bags had suede lined pockets, and some didn't - it doesn't necessarily have anything to do with authenticity


Thank you very much @V0N1B2. I can go ahead to get my 1st BV


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> The Veneta is authentic, IMO. If you buy it, post your own pictures in the ID thread so we can let you know the colour and season. I can't  think of the colour off the top of my head, but it's from between 2012 and 2014


I’m considering between this one and the belly in steel. I like them both equally hahaa, however the condition of this one is a bit more dated, though I can tell that I don’t mind it too much either. The bag look well used but still gorgeous. If I buy it, I’ll post in the Id thread definitely.
Thank you.


----------



## choco-yummy

Hi!! Seeking for your help to authenticate this Ciambrino (is it a correct name for this one?). The belly that I finally decided on from previous post is reserved, I still cross fingers it will be available again. While awaiting and hoping I come across this beauty, what buy me is the color, though I prefer veneta or belly style better. 
Thank you for your help as always.


----------



## tnr215

Would appreciate your help on this. Looking at purchasing this, but want to authenticate before hand. Thank you! 

Item Name: Black Toiletry Intrecciato Woven Leather Cosmetic Bag
Listing number: 29651399
Seller name or ID: Michael W. 
Working Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...recciato-woven-leather-cosmetic-bag/29651399/
Comments: Unable to find anything else out there like this, leaves me concerned.


----------



## JTinthe6

Hello all,
I’ve been a long time lurker and this is my first time posting. I purchased a BV cesta tote with snake skin. Does any one know what season this is from and it’s original retail price? Thanks so much


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Hi!! Seeking for your help to authenticate this Ciambrino (is it a correct name for this one?). The belly that I finally decided on from previous post is reserved, I still cross fingers it will be available again. While awaiting and hoping I come across this beauty, what buy me is the color, though I prefer veneta or belly style better.
> Thank you for your help as always.
> View attachment 5180338
> View attachment 5180339
> View attachment 5180340
> View attachment 5180341
> View attachment 5180342
> View attachment 5180343
> View attachment 5180344


The “Iron Bag” is authentic, IMO.  It’s not actually a Ciambrino - that bag was just made for a season or two and had a fixed handle. This bag has a clip that attaches. I’m not sure what colour it is, I’d have to check and see what oranges have been done in the last 9-ish years


----------



## V0N1B2

tnr215 said:


> Would appreciate your help on this. Looking at purchasing this, but want to authenticate before hand. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Black Toiletry Intrecciato Woven Leather Cosmetic Bag
> Listing number: 29651399
> Seller name or ID: Michael W.
> Working Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...recciato-woven-leather-cosmetic-bag/29651399/
> Comments: Unable to find anything else out there like this, leaves me concerned.


This is an authentic Men’s Toiletry Pouch in Nero. The treatment was called Intrecciato Imperatore and its from around 2015


----------



## V0N1B2

JTinthe6 said:


> Hello all,
> I’ve been a long time lurker and this is my first time posting. I purchased a BV cesta tote with snake skin. Does any one know what season this is from and it’s original retail price? Thanks so much


Please post in the ID This BV thread 
This thread is for authentications only.


----------



## tnr215

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Men’s Toiletry Pouch in Nero. The treatment was called Intrecciato Imperatore and its from around 2015


Great news! Thank you!!


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> The “Iron Bag” is authentic, IMO.  It’s not actually a Ciambrino - that bag was just made for a season or two and had a fixed handle. This bag has a clip that attaches. I’m not sure what colour it is, I’d have to check and see what oranges have been done in the last 9-ish years


Great, thank you @V0N1B2


----------



## Pixie Dust

Hello everyone  
Please authenticate this beautiful Bottega padded Cassette
Item Name: Padded Cassette
Listing number: private
Seller name or ID: private, local


----------



## Pixie Dust

Additional :


----------



## Akenna22

Hello everyone , 
Happy Labor Day , please I need help  to find out if this bag is authentic .
Item Name: Padded Cassette
Listing number: private
Seller name or ID: private


----------



## V0N1B2

Pixie Dust said:


> Hello everyone
> Please authenticate this beautiful Bottega padded Cassette
> Item Name: Padded Cassette
> Listing number: private
> Seller name or ID: private, local





Pixie Dust said:


> Additional :


I don't believe this is authentic, IMO  Sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

Akenna22 said:


> Hello everyone ,
> Happy Labor Day , please I need help  to find out if this bag is authentic .
> Item Name: Padded Cassette
> Listing number: private
> Seller name or ID: private


Not authentic, IMO Sorry


----------



## iusen

Hi all! Picked this up at a thrift store (I know…) on a whim, the leather is very nice and soft so I won’t be too annoyed if it’s not authentic but I’d love to know! Please let me know if more photos are needed. 

Item Name: red intrecciato wallet

Comments: no white tag, couldn’t find this style anywhere online


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi! I've been channeling my inner girly girl lately  So I thought I could use some new heels. I'm interested in these pumps. Sorry the photos aren't very large, but hopefully, they're crisp enough? TIA!
Link: here


----------



## IntheOcean

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! I've been channeling my inner girly girl lately  So I thought I could use some new heels. I'm interested in these pumps. Sorry the photos aren't very large, but hopefully, they're crisp enough? TIA!
> Link: here
> View attachment 5193494
> View attachment 5193495
> View attachment 5193496
> View attachment 5193497
> View attachment 5193498


Apologies, never mind this post! Won't be purchasing.


----------



## emilytall

Hey guys! I found this bag at a thrift store and when i saw the price i thought it had to be worth it even if it was a dupe! Its a really strange bag, it looks like an 80s design and its unlike any of the bottega veneta bags i had seen before! Does anyone recognize this? Is it real?!


----------



## lasedy

Hello ladies. I am not at home at the moment, so I can’t add photos. But nevertheless I wanted to post this.

I bought a Bottega Veneta Jodie medium in nero from SSENSE a few weeks ago. I am having second thoughts about the authenticity of the bag, as there is no Bottega Veneta engraved on the zippers. The mini Jodie of my friend does have the engraving.

Does anyone have the medium Jodie by chance and is willing to provide some info? I paid the full retail price. Could it be that the engraving is missing because it’s a newer season or such? Whenever I bought from SSENSE, I was really pleased with my purchases.

If needed, I would be willing to share some pictures as well! I can still send it back until the end of upcoming week, that’s why I would appreciate any help.


----------



## lasedy

Those are the pictures of the bag. Hopefully someone is able to help me out.

Kindest regards


----------



## lilpebble

Please help authenticate this Roma bag. Feels and looks real but no serial number label. Thanks


----------



## roulab

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

iusen said:


> Hi all! Picked this up at a thrift store (I know…) on a whim, the leather is very nice and soft so I won’t be too annoyed if it’s not authentic but I’d love to know! Please let me know if more photos are needed.
> 
> Item Name: red intrecciato wallet
> 
> Comments: no white tag, couldn’t find this style anywhere online


It's possible that it could be vintage (like from the 70s) but I'm not really well-versed in Bottega before 2000 and I've never really seen any of their SLGs from that era.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## V0N1B2

emilytall said:


> Hey guys! I found this bag at a thrift store and when i saw the price i thought it had to be worth it even if it was a dupe! Its a really strange bag, it looks like an 80s design and its unlike any of the bottega veneta bags i had seen before! Does anyone recognize this? Is it real?!


I've seen this pattern on bags on various resale sites through the years. I do believe it's authentic, but  I couldn't say when it's from though, sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

lasedy said:


> Those are the pictures of the bag. Hopefully someone is able to help me out.
> 
> Kindest regards
> View attachment 5199028
> View attachment 5199029
> View attachment 5199030
> View attachment 5199031
> View attachment 5199032
> View attachment 5199033
> View attachment 5199034
> View attachment 5199036
> View attachment 5199038
> View attachment 5199041


The Large Jodie is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

lilpebble said:


> Please help authenticate this Roma bag. Feels and looks real but no serial number label. Thanks


There should be an authenticity tag sewn in the right side of the zippered pocket. There should also be a heatstamp on one of the panels as well. The quality of the leather and stitching is not what I would expect from a genuine BV bag, but I'll reserve judgement until I see the other photo(s).


----------



## V0N1B2

roulab said:


> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!!!


The small Nero Iron Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## roulab

V0N1B2 said:


> The small Nero Iron Bag is authentic, IMO


Thank you!!!


----------



## luckysda

Hello:

I just got this Jodie back and was hoping to get some input regarding authenticity.
Is the lining normal to you all?
Thank you in advance !


----------



## Rllersk8!skinny

Hi all!  Long time lurker/obsessive reader, first time poster.  I was wondering if anyone might be able to help authenticate this bag.  Thank you!

*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Microdots Messenger Multicolor
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bott...ecciato-microdots-messenger-multicolor-841165
Comments:  I think this is from the 2018 men's line? Thanks again!*


----------



## Sivvv

Hi! 
Could you please authenticate this bag?
Item: Bottega Veneta pouch
Seller Name: Beti on willhaben
Link: https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/bottega-veneta-pouch-504467638/

Thank you! I really appreciate any help!


----------



## V0N1B2

luckysda said:


> Hello:
> 
> I just got this Jodie back and was hoping to get some input regarding authenticity.
> Is the lining normal to you all?
> Thank you in advance !
> 
> View attachment 5202459
> View attachment 5202460
> View attachment 5202461
> View attachment 5202462
> View attachment 5202463
> View attachment 5202464
> View attachment 5202465


Looks okay but I'd really like to see clearer closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Rllersk8!skinny said:


> Hi all!  Long time lurker/obsessive reader, first time poster.  I was wondering if anyone might be able to help authenticate this bag.  Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Microdots Messenger Multicolor
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bott...ecciato-microdots-messenger-multicolor-841165
> Comments:  I think this is from the 2018 men's line? Thanks again!*


The messenger bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Sivvv said:


> Hi!
> Could you please authenticate this bag?
> Item: Bottega Veneta pouch
> Seller Name: Beti on willhaben
> Link: https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/bottega-veneta-pouch-504467638/
> 
> Thank you! I really appreciate any help!


Most likely fake, but need to see clear close ups of both sides of authenticity tag and heatstamp to confirm.


----------



## Sivvv

V0N1B2 said:


> Most likely fake, but need to see clear close ups of both sides of authenticity tag and heatstamp to confirm.


Thank you!!


----------



## Rllersk8!skinny

V0N1B2 said:


> The messenger bag is authentic, IMO


Thanks you!!!


----------



## luckysda

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks okay but I'd really like to see clearer closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag.



Thank you so much.

Here are better photos.


----------



## ronwaan

hi everyone! first time poster on here 
could i kindly get help to authenticate this bag?
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Padded Tote Bag
Seller Name: I bought on Mercari as I am based in Japan
Comments: I have already purchased it in hand, but I need to confirm the purchase before the seller gets the money. So I'd like to authenticate quickly if possible!*

Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

ronwaan said:


> hi everyone! first time poster on here
> could i kindly get help to authenticate this bag?
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Padded Tote Bag
> Seller Name: I bought on Mercari as I am based in Japan
> Comments: I have already purchased it in hand, but I need to confirm the purchase before the seller gets the money. So I'd like to authenticate quickly if possible!*
> 
> Thank you!!


Are there more photos of the bag? What am I looking at?


----------



## V0N1B2

luckysda said:


> Thank you so much.
> Here are better photos.


The bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## ronwaan

V0N1B2 said:


> Are there more photos of the bag? What am I looking at?



yes - photos are attached! so sorry for not sharing.
there is less identifiable elements since it is not a classic leather BV with hotstamping/hardware/etc.
Please let me know if there are any additional photos that can help!


----------



## V0N1B2

ronwaan said:


> yes - photos are attached! so sorry for not sharing.
> there is less identifiable elements since it is not a classic leather BV with hotstamping/hardware/etc.
> Please let me know if there are any additional photos that can help!


The Tote Bag in Padded Nylon is authentic, IMO


----------



## ronwaan

V0N1B2 said:


> The Tote Bag in Padded Nylon is authentic, IMO


Thank you very much!
Have a great day ahead


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear authenticators, kindly help to authenticate this veneta. It’s sold on a marketplace. I’m asking seller for the photo of the tag on the other side, I’d update to you once I get it.
Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Dear authenticators, kindly help to authenticate this veneta. It’s sold on a marketplace. I’m asking seller for the photo of the tag on the other side, I’d update to you once I get it.
> Thank you.


The Medium Veneta in Nero (from somewhere around 2004-2008) is authentic, IMO


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta in Nero (from somewhere around 2004-2008) is authentic, IMO


Thanks a lot for your swift reply


----------



## shiningrubygirl

Hello authenticators. Can someone please help me in authenticating this preloved veneta bag? TIA

Item Name: BV large veneta bag in dark grey (not sure about the official color). It only comes with the dust bag and leather framed mirror without care card.
Pictures as attached.


----------



## V0N1B2

shiningrubygirl said:


> Hello authenticators. Can someone please help me in authenticating this preloved veneta bag? TIA
> 
> Item Name: BV large veneta bag in dark grey (not sure about the official color). It only comes with the dust bag and leather framed mirror without care card.
> Pictures as attached.
> 
> View attachment 5208494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208495
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208508


The Large Veneta is authentic, IMO  
It looks like it could be Ardoise or New Light Grey (which really wasn’t that light, IMO)


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear authenticators, please help to authenticate this Veneta. This is also sold on a local market places.
Thank you for your kind help as always


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Dear authenticators, please help to authenticate this Veneta. This is also sold on a local market places.
> Thank you for your kind help as always


Not to be fussy, but I would really like to see a better, clearer close up photo of the heatstamp AND photos of the underside of both zippers. The photo of the heatstamp is funky-looking to me and I want to make sure it's not just photographed oddly. 
It looks like it could be Shadow from Fall 2013 but we'll have to see what the extra pictures show.


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> Not to be fussy, but I would really like to see a better, clearer close up photo of the heatstamp AND photos of the underside of both zippers. The photo of the heatstamp is funky-looking to me and I want to make sure it's not just photographed oddly.
> It looks like it could be Shadow from Fall 2013 but we'll have to see what the extra pictures show.


Thanks a lot @V0N1B2, I have the same feelings about the heatstamp. Let me check with the seller


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Hello 

I hope you can help me with that bag. It is real or not?

I don't know exactly but I think this model is ROMA?

It was sold on local marketplace. The dust bag was included.

Item Name: BV Roma 
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link to pictures: -
Comments:

If you need some further photos pls let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

Keepall_in_TM said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope you can help me with that bag. It is real or not?
> 
> I don't know exactly but I think this model is ROMA?
> 
> It was sold on local marketplace. The dust bag was included.
> 
> Item Name: BV Roma
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link to pictures: -
> Comments:
> 
> If you need some further photos pls let me know. Thanks in advance.


The Roma in Light Calf is authentic, IMO
The colour looks like it could be Mist from 2015


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

V0N1B2 said:


> The Roma in Light Calf is authentic, IMO
> The colour looks like it could be Mist from 2015



Thank you so much for your quick opinion.

Do you noticed the yellow glue? marks?

Is that ok or in case of the bag is white?


----------



## V0N1B2

Keepall_in_TM said:


> Thank you so much for your quick opinion.
> 
> Do you noticed the yellow glue? marks?
> 
> Is that ok or in case of the bag is white?


It's a used bag, over five years old. Could be from the way the bag was stored, maybe in a different climate, maybe the owner tried to wash/clean it... The handle also looks like it has hairline cracks in the sealant, but it's just normal wear and tear to me.


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a used bag, over five years old. Could be from the way the bag was stored, maybe in a different climate, maybe the owner tried to wash/clean it... The handle also looks like it has hairline cracks in the sealant, but it's just normal wear and tear to me.


Thank you very much for everything. I have a good feeling now. 

Many thanks!!


----------



## shiningrubygirl

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Veneta is authentic, IMO
> It looks like it could be Ardoise or New Light Grey (which really wasn’t that light, IMO)


Hi there. Thank you @V0N1B2 for helping me in authenticating the bag.   I'm currently considering whether to purchase the bag or not since the bag only comes with dust bag and leather framed mirror. There's no care card based on the info I got from the seller.


----------



## V0N1B2

shiningrubygirl said:


> Hi there. Thank you @V0N1B2 for helping me in authenticating the bag.   I'm currently considering whether to purchase the bag or not since the bag only comes with dust bag and leather framed mirror. There's no care card based on the info I got from the seller.


What do you mean by care card? The care card is a piece of cardboard. I wouldn’t expect someone to have kept it in the pocket for 5+ years.


----------



## shiningrubygirl

V0N1B2 said:


> What do you mean by care card? The care card is a piece of cardboard. I wouldn’t expect someone to have kept it in the pocket for 5+ years.


I mean the care instruction booklet . Yes, it's true. I just think that it will be a complete set if the bag also comes with the care instruction booklet


----------



## muchstuff

shiningrubygirl said:


> I mean the care instruction booklet . Yes, it's true. I just think that it will be a complete set if the bag also comes with the care instruction booklet


IMO you're doing well if you have the dust bag and the mirror. Many pre-loved bags come with neither.


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> Not to be fussy, but I would really like to see a better, clearer close up photo of the heatstamp AND photos of the underside of both zippers. The photo of the heatstamp is funky-looking to me and I want to make sure it's not just photographed oddly.
> It looks like it could be Shadow from Fall 2013 but we'll have to see what the extra pictures show.


Hi @V0N1B2, got the photo from the sellers. Still missing the zipper of the inner pocket, I am asking him. Thank you for your help 
Edited to update the zipper photo. I have good feelings now, hopefully you also concur


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Hi @V0N1B2, got the photo from the sellers. Still missing the zipper of the inner pocket, I am asking him. Thank you for your help
> Edited to update the zipper photo. I have good feelings now, hopefully you also concur
> View attachment 5212245
> 
> View attachment 5212246
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212279


Thanks for the additional photographs. The heatstamp looks much better than the first set of pics. The Veneta is authentic, IMO. I can't confirm the colour though, sorry. It might be Medium Grey, which was done the season before New Light Grey came out. I'm pretty sure it isn't Shadow, or at least it doesn't appear to be from the closeup pictures


----------



## kwal

I posted in another thread asking about the straps but would love to know if this is authentic.  My grandmother bought this at the yard sale of an ex-wife of a famous person many years ago so I assume it's vintage.  My grandma is 95 now and doesn't really have a use for the bag, so she let me have it.  It has a round gold mirror as well.  Thanks for any information!


----------



## ardenp

Bought this Intrecciato shoulder bag from experienced SA at Bloomingdale's today and would have no reason to suspect anything except I can't find any markings on the one interior zipper and have heard that it's supposed to have a  marking. Almost impossible to get good photos because of the positioning but if someone has seen this bag and could comment on the zipper I would be so appreciative.  It's sad to feel so paranoid about everything these days!

View attachment 5213635


View attachment 5213636


View attachment 5213637


View attachment 5213638


----------



## katmaffia

first post overhere
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Calf speedster low sneaker
Seller name or ID: private
Working Link to pictures:






	

		
			
		

		
	
Comments:*

i have my doubts about these sneakers
i saw these earlier on ebay with a brown / black box
and the sole was white stamped instead of the printing like these
this style of printing was more on the older pairs
the laces also dont have the branding


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear authenticators,
It seems that there’s no end to my Bv obsession , which just started 2 months back. After I got 2 Venetas and 1 Belly, I put my eyes on Nodini.
I just got this one from a local reputable reseller. As I can only compare it with my existing hobos, there’re few discrepancies I have noticed, thus I feel 99% sure this one is authentic. And it might be different material (leather, lining..) being used for different models. 
1/ The lining of the Nodini is not suede or at least it’s different from the hobos I have. However the material used for the phone pocket feels more like suede and is different.
2/ The zipper in the inner pocket is riri, though I remember reading somewhere on tpf that BV stop using riri for inner pocket and only for the main zipper (which is the case of my hobos)
3/ The leather feels different, probably thicker and more matte, and on some leather woven I can see it being pulled off, which again is not the case of the hobos.
Thank you for your kind help to authenticate and shed the lights to my concerns


----------



## indiaink

choco-yummy said:


> Dear authenticators,
> It seems that there’s no end to my Bv obsession , which just started 2 months back. After I got 2 Venetas and 1 Belly, I put my eyes on Nodini.
> I just got this one from a local reputable reseller. As I can only compare it with my existing hobos, there’re few discrepancies I have noticed, thus I feel 99% sure this one is authentic. And it might be different material (leather, lining..) being used for different models.
> 1/ The lining of the Nodini is not suede or at least it’s different from the hobos I have. However the material used for the phone pocket feels more like suede and is different.
> 2/ The zipper in the inner pocket is riri, though I remember reading somewhere on tpf that BV stop using riri for inner pocket and only for the main zipper (which is the case of my hobos)
> 3/ The leather feels different, probably thicker and more matte, and on some leather woven I can see it being pulled off, which again is not the case of the hobos.
> Thank you for your kind help to authenticate and shed the lights to my concerns


Authentic. It is lined with suede ... it possibly feels different because it is newer (and I believe BV quit using 'pigskin suede' in some markets, so that might account for the difference as well). Because it is newer, it still has little leather bits (you call 'being pulled off') that will disappear with use. The blue color on this Nodini will affect the 'feel' of the leather, as you've noticed. @V0N1B2 should be able to give you the exact shade of blue.


----------



## indiaink

ardenp said:


> Bought this Intrecciato shoulder bag from experienced SA at Bloomingdale's today and would have no reason to suspect anything except I can't find any markings on the one interior zipper and have heard that it's supposed to have a  marking. Almost impossible to get good photos because of the positioning but if someone has seen this bag and could comment on the zipper I would be so appreciative.  It's sad to feel so paranoid about everything these days!
> 
> View attachment 5213635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213638


@ardenp your photos did not upload...


----------



## indiaink

kwal said:


> I posted in another thread asking about the straps but would love to know if this is authentic.  My grandmother bought this at the yard sale of an ex-wife of a famous person many years ago so I assume it's vintage.  My grandma is 95 now and doesn't really have a use for the bag, so she let me have it.  It has a round gold mirror as well.  Thanks for any information!


Lovely authentic vintage, and that's about all I can say. Most here were not born when that bag came out.


----------



## indiaink

katmaffia said:


> first post overhere
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Calf speedster low sneaker
> Seller name or ID: private
> Working Link to pictures:
> View attachment 5220702
> View attachment 5220703
> View attachment 5220704
> View attachment 5220705
> View attachment 5220706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:*
> 
> i have my doubts about these sneakers
> i saw these earlier on ebay with a brown / black box
> and the sole was white stamped instead of the printing like these
> this style of printing was more on the older pairs
> the laces also dont have the branding
> 
> View attachment 5220707


Sorry, I do not authenticate clothing. The green and white bag, paperwork, and green box look authentic (for the Daniel Lee era), however.


----------



## choco-yummy

indiaink said:


> Authentic. It is lined with suede ... it possibly feels different because it is newer (and I believe BV quit using 'pigskin suede' in some markets, so that might account for the difference as well). Because it is newer, it still has little leather bits (you call 'being pulled off') that will disappear with use. The blue color on this Nodini will affect the 'feel' of the leather, as you've noticed. @V0N1B2 should be able to give you the exact shade of blue.


Great, thanks a lot @indiaink. Oh, I didn’t know the leather bits are on newer bag. This one is preowned and has few wear and tear, but generally the condition is good, especially for its the price.
I have the feeling that this BV obsession doesn’t stop here


----------



## indiaink

choco-yummy said:


> Great, thanks a lot @indiaink. Oh, I didn’t know the leather bits are on newer bag. This one is preowned and has few wear and tear, but generally the condition is good, especially for its the price.
> I have the feeling that this BV obsession doesn’t stop here


If you feel you need therapy, see the Chat thread.


----------



## silvia7712

Hi guys! Can you please help with this botega veneta nodini bag. I can not find inner white tag. But the leather outside and inside lining looks so good. Is possible someone cut out inner white tag? Please, help!


----------



## V0N1B2

silvia7712 said:


> Hi guys! Can you please help with this botega veneta nodini bag. I can not find inner white tag. But the leather outside and inside lining looks so good. Is possible someone cut out inner white tag? Please, help!


This Nodini is not authentic, sorry


----------



## silvia7712

V0N1B2 said:


> This Nodini is not authentic, sorry


Thank you!


----------



## luxenewbiee

Hi authenticators, would you please help me with the following item?
BV Padded Chain Cassette Bag
Private Seller: New w/o tags
Photos: https://app.photobucket.com/u/rainydaylilacs/a/c3ffb27d-9e63-49d5-bb85-2101ab286f99

Had a tough time getting photos of the heatstamps since it’s a narrow bag, but if you’d like me to retake any shots I’d be happy to do it. Thanks!


----------



## mm11

Hi All! Found this bag cleaning out my moms closet I honestly have no idea the style name/if it’s even a style Bottega has carried. Would love some insight if anyone has any


----------



## indiaink

mm11 said:


> Hi All! Found this bag cleaning out my moms closet I honestly have no idea the style name/if it’s even a style Bottega has carried. Would love some insight if anyone has any
> 
> View attachment 5223203
> View attachment 5223202
> View attachment 5223204
> View attachment 5223205
> View attachment 5223206


It’s authentic vintage Bottega Veneta; super nice to find the tag intact - they were so often torn from the zipper. Doubtful it would have had an official name. Enjoy!


----------



## mm11

indiaink said:


> It’s authentic vintage Bottega Veneta; super nice to find the tag intact - they were so often torn from the zipper. Doubtful it would have had an official name. Enjoy!


Awesome thank you so much!!


----------



## V0N1B2

luxenewbiee said:


> Hi authenticators, would you please help me with the following item?
> BV Padded Chain Cassette Bag
> Private Seller: New w/o tags
> Photos: https://app.photobucket.com/u/rainydaylilacs/a/c3ffb27d-9e63-49d5-bb85-2101ab286f99
> 
> Had a tough time getting photos of the heatstamps since it’s a narrow bag, but if you’d like me to retake any shots I’d be happy to do it. Thanks!


These bags are really tough to authenticate due to the lack of markers and the proliferation of fakes. This looks okay from what I see but I’d really like a clear closeup up shot of the authenticity tag as well as the heatstamp and the engraving of the clasp before saying yes or no


----------



## Thuypham

Dear authenticators, please help to authenticate this Veneta. It's sold on a local market places. Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

Thuypham said:


> Dear authenticators, please help to authenticate this Veneta. It's sold on a local market places. Thank you.


The Black Pouch 20 is authentic, IMO


----------



## Thuypham

V0N1B2 said:


> The Black Pouch 20 is authentic, IMO


Awesome thank you so much.


----------



## luxenewbiee

luxenewbiee said:


> Hi authenticators, would you please help me with the following item?
> BV Padded Chain Cassette Bag
> Private Seller: New w/o tags
> Photos: https://app.photobucket.com/u/rainydaylilacs/a/c3ffb27d-9e63-49d5-bb85-2101ab286f99
> 
> Had a tough time getting photos of the heatstamps since it’s a narrow bag, but if you’d like me to retake any shots I’d be happy to do it. Thanks!


Hi all, bumping this up as I’m nearing the return deadline and hoping you could help with whether this item is authentic. Included select photos in the attachment, all photos included at the photobucket link. Thanks in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

luxenewbiee said:


> Hi all, bumping this up as I’m nearing the return deadline and hoping you could help with whether this item is authentic. Included select photos in the attachment, all photos included at the photobucket link. Thanks in advance!


Thanks for the additional photos. The Padded Cassette is authentic, IMO


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear authenticators, I’m eyeing on an other Nodini, though I thought I can have few hobos, but only need 1 Nodini .
The color of this on is irresistible, and I’m so in love with Nodini. It’s such a versatile bag 
Please help to authenticate this one. TIA


----------



## indiaink

choco-yummy said:


> Dear authenticators, I’m eyeing on an other Nodini, though I thought I can have few hobos, but only need 1 Nodini .
> The color of this on is irresistible, and I’m so in love with Nodini. It’s such a versatile bag
> Please help to authenticate this one. TIA


Authentic


----------



## choco-yummy

indiaink said:


> Authentic


Thank you , I’m getting this beauty yayay


----------



## choco-yummy

indiaink said:


> Authentic


Hi @indiaink, 
Just met the seller and got the Nodini today. I have no doubt of its authenticity and I forgot to check the zippers.
While I was cleaning it (special thanks to our tpf ladies for the thread and tips ), I encountered that the zippers are not riri but with butterfly symbol. Do you have any clue? TIA
Though I still think it’s authentic, all details and leather scream so


----------



## aqua1117

Hi Authenticators!
I would love to seek your expertise in authenticating this item I bought off Poshmark a while ago. 

Item Name: double strap shoulder bag
Seller name or ID: adelfino523
Working Link to pictures:https://posh.mk/uFwhGYowFkb
Comments: I'm adding my own pictures.


----------



## Lajka

Hello dear friends! I obtain the private offer from the "friend of my friend of my friend" for this bag. Thus I am not sure about authenticity. She does not know nor the name or the age. 
So, what do you mean? Is it authentic? Is it worth buying? And it could be restored to good condition and look? TIA!


----------



## lee88

Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag that I just purchased?  Please let me know if you need any additional pictures.  Thanks in advance!
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Convertible Maxi Bag
Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146048/


----------



## cheemishops

Hi authenticators!
I recently got this bottega bag. Unfortunately, the color got faded after I cleaned it. Hopefully, you could tell me if it is authentic or not. Thank you very much ❤️❤️


----------



## Gslfee

Dear all, could you kindly advise on the authenticity of this item please?  

*Item Name: Mini Flap Chain Bag*


----------



## Syren510

Dear authenticators, I very new here forgive me if I made any error. I have recently purchased a Nappa Intrecciato Small Nodini Flap Crossbody Steel. Please help to authenticate it.  Thank you!


----------



## savoy85

Hello everyone,
I recently purchased a vintage Marco Polo piece and would love your opinion on it's authenticity. Thank you all for taking the time to help us on this forum!

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Leather-Trimmed Crossbody (Marco Polo)
*Seller name or ID: *The Real Real #BOT107247
*Working Link to pictures: *https://www.therealreal.com/product...ottega-veneta-leather-trimmed-crossbody-9jdzd
*Comments: *I am adding my own pictures below. What concerned me was that there isn't a fabric authentication tag inside (I have a 2015 Olimpia for reference), however in my limited research I noticed similar Marco Polo's that have a non-fabric interior (this one feels plasticized if that makes sense) might not? In addition, the backside of the zipper body has "riri" engraved but I had a difficult time trying to get a picture of it. I have a very old phone and tried to get as clear pictures as possible (my apologies!).


----------



## Jules Alwi

Hi Authenticator Gurus
Need your eye to help me authenticate this pls.
Name : 
Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Document Case
Seller: Carousell
Photos: attached.
Do some bv zippers really have no logos?


----------



## Jules Alwi

Hi beautiful peeps.

Is this authentic? Seller says so.
Heres the working link.

Pouch for S$180 https://carousell.app.link/AVI54g0uNkb on #carousell

I saw tht the zipper doesnt hve any riri or butterfly logo.

Thanks much!


----------



## bottegagal23

Hi there,

hoping to authenticate this bottega wallet from Vestiaire as I can return it in 3 days. 

seller: @bilalhaf
Bottega wallet 440 CAD
pictures attached
The serial code is hard to reach and take a clear photo of but is P01892437L.
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Hi @indiaink,
> Just met the seller and got the Nodini today. I have no doubt of its authenticity and I forgot to check the zippers.
> While I was cleaning it (special thanks to our tpf ladies for the thread and tips ), I encountered that the zippers are not riri but with butterfly symbol. Do you have any clue? TIA
> Though I still think it’s authentic, all details and leather scream so


The newer (Tomas Maier designed) bags had the butterfly logo on the underside of the zippers.
You're good to go


----------



## V0N1B2

aqua1117 said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> I would love to seek your expertise in authenticating this item I bought off Poshmark a while ago.
> 
> Item Name: double strap shoulder bag
> Seller name or ID: adelfino523
> Working Link to pictures:https://posh.mk/uFwhGYowFkb
> Comments: I'm adding my own pictures.


Vintage is not my forté but this item is authentic, IMO 
It's probably from the late 80s or early 90s I think.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lajka said:


> Hello dear friends! I obtain the private offer from the "friend of my friend of my friend" for this bag. Thus I am not sure about authenticity. She does not know nor the name or the age.
> So, what do you mean? Is it authentic? Is it worth buying? And it could be restored to good condition and look? TIA!


This bag is authentic, IMO.
I don't know that this bag had a name other than Bucket Bag, but it's from Fall 2009 and I believe the colour is Lilac.


----------



## V0N1B2

cheemishops said:


> Hi authenticators!
> I recently got this bottega bag. Unfortunately, the color got faded after I cleaned it. Hopefully, you could tell me if it is authentic or not. Thank you very much ❤❤


This is authentic, IMO. I think it was from Resort 08/09?
It looks really faded. I think the blue colour is Azur.


----------



## V0N1B2

Gslfee said:


> Dear all, could you kindly advise on the authenticity of this item please?
> 
> *Item Name: Mini Flap Chain Bag*


The Disco Bag (as we all called it here) looks authentic, but I'd really like to see a picture of the Bottega Veneta heatstamp to confirm


----------



## V0N1B2

Syren510 said:


> Dear authenticators, I very new here forgive me if I made any error. I have recently purchased a Nappa Intrecciato Small Nodini Flap Crossbody Steel. Please help to authenticate it.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236794
> View attachment 5236795
> View attachment 5236796
> View attachment 5236797
> View attachment 5236799
> View attachment 5236800


The Nodini Flap bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

savoy85 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I recently purchased a vintage Marco Polo piece and would love your opinion on it's authenticity. Thank you all for taking the time to help us on this forum!
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Leather-Trimmed Crossbody (Marco Polo)
> *Seller name or ID: *The Real Real #BOT107247
> *Working Link to pictures: *https://www.therealreal.com/product...ottega-veneta-leather-trimmed-crossbody-9jdzd
> *Comments: *I am adding my own pictures below. What concerned me was that there isn't a fabric authentication tag inside (I have a 2015 Olimpia for reference), however in my limited research I noticed similar Marco Polo's that have a non-fabric interior (this one feels plasticized if that makes sense) might not? In addition, the backside of the zipper body has "riri" engraved but I had a difficult time trying to get a picture of it. I have a very old phone and tried to get as clear pictures as possible (my apologies!).
> 
> View attachment 5237020
> View attachment 5237021
> View attachment 5237022
> View attachment 5237023
> View attachment 5237024
> View attachment 5237025
> View attachment 5237026
> View attachment 5237027
> View attachment 5237028
> View attachment 5237029


Vintage is not my forté but I believe this bag is authentic.
Some of the older bags didn't have an authenticity tags inside the pocket, and often those that did, got caught in the zippers and sometimes people cut them out.


----------



## V0N1B2

Jules Alwi said:


> Hi Authenticator Gurus
> Need your eye to help me authenticate this pls.
> Name :
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Document Case
> Seller: Carousell
> Photos: attached.
> Do some bv zippers really have no logos?


This is missing all photos needed to give an informed opinion.  We need to see clear, close-up photos of that white authenticity tag (both sides, preferably) as well as the Bottega Veneta heatstamp.


----------



## V0N1B2

bottegagal23 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> hoping to authenticate this bottega wallet from Vestiaire as I can return it in 3 days.
> 
> seller: @bilalhaf
> Bottega wallet 440 CAD
> pictures attached
> The serial code is hard to reach and take a clear photo of but is P01892437L.
> Thanks so much in advance!


It looks okay IMO, but I'd really like to see a much better photo of that white authenticity tag inside the wallet.


----------



## Syren510

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nodini Flap bag is authentic, IMO


Dear @V0N1B2, thank you so much!


----------



## savoy85

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forté but I believe this bag is authentic.
> Some of the older bags didn't have an authenticity tags inside the pocket, and often those that did, got caught in the zippers and sometimes people cut them out.


Thank you so much for your time, @V0N1B2 !


----------



## lee88

Hi Authenticators!  I wanted to follow up to see if you could please authenticate this convertible bag?  Below is the working link with pictures.  Please let me know if you need additional pictures or information.  Thank you!
Item Name: Bottega Veneta Convertible Maxi Bag
Item number: 446201
Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146048/



lee88 said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag that I just purchased?  Please let me know if you need any additional pictures.  Thanks in advance!
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Convertible Maxi Bag
> Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146048/


----------



## V0N1B2

lee88 said:


> Hi Authenticators!  I wanted to follow up to see if you could please authenticate this convertible bag?  Below is the working link with pictures.  Please let me know if you need additional pictures or information.  Thank you!
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Convertible Maxi Bag
> Item number: 446201
> Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146048/


Sorry I missed this last night.
Yes, the Convertible Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## choco-yummy

choco-yummy said:


> Hi @indiaink,
> Just met the seller and got the Nodini today. I have no doubt of its authenticity and I forgot to check the zippers.
> While I was cleaning it (special thanks to our tpf ladies for the thread and tips ), I encountered that the zippers are not riri but with butterfly symbol. Do you have any clue? TIA
> Though I still think it’s authentic, all details and leather scream so


Hi @V0N1B2, hope you would be able to clear my concerns here regarding the zippers? TIA


----------



## bottegagal23

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks okay IMO, but I'd really like to see a much better photo of that white authenticity tag inside the wallet.



Thanks so much! Here’s another photo and apologies if it’s still not good. Hard to do when the tag is so tucked in! Appreciate your help!!


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Hi @V0N1B2, hope you would be able to clear my concerns here regarding the zippers? TIA


See below 


V0N1B2 said:


> The newer (Tomas Maier designed) bags had the butterfly logo on the underside of the zippers.
> You're good to go


----------



## V0N1B2

bottegagal23 said:


> Thanks so much! Here’s another photo and apologies if it’s still not good. Hard to do when the tag is so tucked in! Appreciate your help!!


Clearer photos are always better but I don’t see any red flags with this wallet.


----------



## lee88

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry I missed this last night.
> Yes, the Convertible Bag is authentic, IMO


@V0N1B2 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sanli15

Hi! Bought this preloved.  Worrying that it may be fake, can you help me verify?


----------



## aqua1117

V0N1B2 said:


> Vintage is not my forté but this item is authentic, IMO
> It's probably from the late 80s or early 90s I think.


@V0N1B2 Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## anniebhu

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this:

item: Montaigne
Seller: Tokyo Brandoff
link:  https ://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/hk/item/index.php?product_id=825669&+%E7%BE%8A%E7%9A%AE%E7%9A%AE%E9%9D%A9Tote+Bag%E8%82%A9%E8%83%8C%E8%A2%8B%E5%95%A1%E8%89%B2++


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lajka

V0N1B2 said:


> This bag is authentic, IMO.
> I don't know that this bag had a name other than Bucket Bag, but it's from Fall 2009 and I believe the colour is Lilac.


Thank you do much!


----------



## V0N1B2

sanli15 said:


> Hi! Bought this preloved.  Worrying that it may be fake, can you help me verify?
> 
> View attachment 5241322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241323
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241326
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241329
> View attachment 5241322
> View attachment 5241323
> View attachment 5241324
> View attachment 5241325
> View attachment 5241326
> View attachment 5241328
> View attachment 5241329


There's something funky about that authenticity tag, IMO.
Maybe clearer closeup pics would help, I'm not sure. 
BV has changed so much in the last 2 years, I'm not sure I can really help with any of these new bags.
Sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

anniebhu said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this:
> 
> item: Montaigne
> Seller: Tokyo Brandoff
> link:  https ://tokyohk.brandoff.com.hk/hk/item/index.php?product_id=825669&+%E7%BE%8A%E7%9A%AE%E7%9A%AE%E9%9D%A9Tote+Bag%E8%82%A9%E8%83%8C%E8%A2%8B%E5%95%A1%E8%89%B2++
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Sorry, I can't get that link to work


----------



## mozzamum

Hi Guys, 

I bought this scarf sometime ago from a UK auction house and would love someone to look it over for me.  I am not convinced that it is genuine.  Thank you in advance.  You do such wonderful work.


----------



## Thegurluluv2hate

Hello. I am new to this group. I purchased my first Bottega Veneta bag and need help to see if it is authentic. The bag is beautiful and suppose to be a crackled leather two way clutch. Thank you if those who can help.


----------



## V0N1B2

mozzamum said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I bought this scarf sometime ago from a UK auction house and would love someone to look it over for me.  I am not convinced that it is genuine.  Thank you in advance.  You do such wonderful work.
> 
> View attachment 5244430
> View attachment 5244432
> View attachment 5244436
> View attachment 5244438
> View attachment 5244440
> View attachment 5244442


I’m afraid you’re probably right. This isn’t what the fabric tag has traditionally looked like on accessories. I would return this if you have the chance.


----------



## V0N1B2

Thegurluluv2hate said:


> Hello. I am new to this group. I purchased my first Bottega Veneta bag and need help to see if it is authentic. The bag is beautiful and suppose to be a crackled leather two way clutch. Thank you if those who can help.


I’m afraid I can’t give you much information on this bag, but it is authentic IMO. It’s older, from sometime between 2001-2003.


----------



## mozzamum

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m afraid you’re probably right. This isn’t what the fabric tag has traditionally looked like on accessories. I would return this if you have the chance.


Thank you so much.  I am not really bothered as its quite a nice scarf anyway and I got it in a consignment of various scarfs. 
You do amazing work. Thank you again.


----------



## sabellina

Dear Bottega Experts, I found this beautiful bag on a local 2nd hand platform:

Item: bottega veneta vintage bag brown
Seller: private on vinted 

Could you please help me if this is authentic? There are only a few pictures available, but maybe you can tell  thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

sabellina said:


> Dear Bottega Experts, I found this beautiful bag on a local 2nd hand platform:
> 
> Item: bottega veneta vintage bag brown
> Seller: private on vinted
> 
> Could you please help me if this is authentic? There are only a few pictures available, but maybe you can tell  thank you so much!


It's a Ball Bag in what looks like it might be Noce, but I couldn't tell you if it's authentic because it's missing photos of the heatstamp as well as the authenticity tag.


----------



## weasel71

Hi authenticators! My boyfriend offered to buy me a vintage Coach bag, which I love, but I wondered if maybe I should dip my toe into the Bottega pool with a shoulder bag that would be nice for traveling. I've never seen a large Coach bag. probably TMI so anyway, authentic?:

item: White Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Small Campana Bag 
seller: Yogis Closet
link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146608/category/3/

thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

weasel71 said:


> Hi authenticators! My boyfriend offered to buy me a vintage Coach bag, which I love, but I wondered if maybe I should dip my toe into the Bottega pool with a shoulder bag that would be nice for traveling. I've never seen a large Coach bag. probably TMI so anyway, authentic?:
> 
> item: White Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Small Campana Bag
> seller: Yogis Closet
> link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/146608/category/3/
> 
> thank you!


The small Campana in Bianco is authentic, IMO


----------



## weasel71

V0N1B2 said:


> The small Campana in Bianco is authentic, IMO


thanks so much!!


----------



## CebuLuxury

*Hello , I'm new here. 
I Need your help please authenticate this bag pls. Im planning to sell this if it's real. My aunt gave this bag to me.. *


----------



## V0N1B2

CebuLuxury said:


> *Hello , I'm new here.
> I Need your help please authenticate this bag pls. Im planning to sell this if it's real. My aunt gave this bag to me.. *


This bag is not an authentic Bottega Veneta product, sorry 
The numbers on the authenticity tag belong to a wallet, not a bag.


----------



## CebuLuxury

Okay. Thank you admins.


----------



## cheemishops

Hi Authenticators! I just recently got this bag online. Can you please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Hobo bag? Would you also happen to know what year it was made and what the design is called? Thank you very much in advance
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ❤️


----------



## peekachoo

Hi all

First time here. Thanks in advance 


Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cloud clutch
Seller name or ID: mr_bananaaa
Working Link to pictures: https://www.carousell.com.hk/p/bott...tch&t-referrer_sort_by=popular&t-tap_index=48

Thanks again ❤️


----------



## V0N1B2

cheemishops said:


> Hi Authenticators! I just recently got this bag online. Can you please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta Hobo bag? Would you also happen to know what year it was made and what the design is called? Thank you very much in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254090
> View attachment 5254091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ❤


This is authentic, IMO. 
The bag is called a Veneta - looks like a medium to me.
Colour looks like it could be New Light GRey.
From probably 2014-2015.


----------



## V0N1B2

peekachoo said:


> Hi all
> 
> First time here. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cloud clutch
> Seller name or ID: mr_bananaaa
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.carousell.com.hk/p/bottega-veneta-bv-cloud-pouch-clutch-1103510620/?t-id=31741237_1637333585327&t-referrer_browse_type=search_results&t-referrer_request_id=iFBTQJT-d747CXJ7&t-referrer_search_query=Bottega clutch&t-referrer_sort_by=popular&t-tap_index=48
> 
> Thanks again ❤


I'm unable to access the photos. Please post all required pictures into the thread


----------



## sunsetbaku

Hi! I got this bag from buyers, AUTHENTIFICATE it plzzz


----------



## dolali

Can I get help authenticating this bag? 

Item Name: bottega veneta intrecciato pink leather woven shoulder hand bag
Listing number:   185157246084
Seller name or ID:  japanvintageshop
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1851572460...rentrq:39f22f1017d0adb9dad78411fffe95e0|iid:1

Comments: If authentic, what is the color name?

Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

sunsetbaku said:


> Hi! I got this bag from buyers, AUTHENTIFICATE it plzzz


The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO


----------



## peekachoo

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm unable to access the photos. Please post all required pictures into the thread



here you go. Hope this works! Thanks again.


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Can I get help authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item Name: bottega veneta intrecciato pink leather woven shoulder hand bag
> Listing number:   185157246084
> Seller name or ID:  japanvintageshop
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/185157246084?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=a592f19d8e5449368c5b77de0dc3e1cc&pid=100675&rk=4&rkt=15&sd=115095572148&itm=185157246084&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Bottega+Veneta&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:97de2032-4979-11ec-8788-062aecc95047|parentrq:39f22f1017d0adb9dad78411fffe95e0|iid:1
> 
> Comments: If authentic, what is the color name?
> 
> Thank you so much!


The Cervo Ayers Veneta in Poudre from Spring 2007 is authentic, IMO.
It was the "Special Veneta" released for that season


----------



## V0N1B2

peekachoo said:


> here you go. Hope this works! Thanks again.
> 
> View attachment 5254648
> 
> View attachment 5254649
> 
> View attachment 5254652
> 
> View attachment 5254653


The "Cloud Clutch" is not authentic, sorry 
IF it was authentic, it would be a Large Pouch in Mustard. Counterfeiters always call this bag the 'Cloud Clutch' I don't know why.


----------



## sunsetbaku

sunsetbaku said:


> Hi! I got this bag from buyers, AUTHENTIFICATE it plzzz


P


V0N1B2 said:


> The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO



But why i feel some smell from my bag?


----------



## V0N1B2

sunsetbaku said:


> P
> 
> 
> But why i feel some smell from my bag?


Don't know? Is the bag brand new? If you're unsure, send it back.


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cervo Ayers Veneta in Poudre from Spring 2007 is authentic, IMO.
> It was the "Special Veneta" released for that season



Thank you so much @VON1B2! I am always grateful to you for sharing your incredible knowledge of BV with us!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi, new here, I hope the pictures are enough to authenticate 


Item Name: Bottega Veneta Tasche
Seller name or ID: Jon.Tha
Working Link to pictures: https://www.tutti.ch/de/vi/zuerich/...taschen-portemonnaies/bottega-veneta/47749157
Comments: thanks!


----------



## peekachoo

V0N1B2 said:


> The "Cloud Clutch" is not authentic, sorry
> IF it was authentic, it would be a Large Pouch in Mustard. Counterfeiters always call this bag the 'Cloud Clutch' I don't know why.


Thanks a bunch ❤️❤️


----------



## peekachoo

V0N1B2 said:


> The "Cloud Clutch" is not authentic, sorry
> IF it was authentic, it would be a Large Pouch in Mustard. Counterfeiters always call this bag the 'Cloud Clutch' I don't know why.


Thanks a bunch!! ❤️❤️


----------



## V0N1B2

l.ch. said:


> Hi, new here, I hope the pictures are enough to authenticate
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Tasche
> Seller name or ID: Jon.Tha
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.tutti.ch/de/vi/zuerich/...taschen-portemonnaies/bottega-veneta/47749157
> Comments: thanks!
> View attachment 5255389
> View attachment 5255386
> View attachment 5255387
> View attachment 5255386


There should be an authenticity tag sewn into the bag as well as a BV heatstamp embossed on the interior. However, from what I see so far, I don't believe this bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## l.ch.

V0N1B2 said:


> There should be an authenticity tag sewn into the bag as well as a BV heatstamp embossed on the interior. However, from what I see so far, I don't believe this bag is authentic, IMO


Thanks!


----------



## lasedy

Can anyone authentify this bag for me? I got it from MyTheresa via Vestiaire collective (so professional seller and I could get a refund within 14 days) for my friend, but I don’t want to gift any non-authentic items. The price was really great, so that got me thinking. But maybe I just had luck. 

The chain feels super heavy and the leather is buttery soft. The zippers closes a little "hard" but I have experienced the same with my Jodie bag, which is authentic. 

Thank you so much in advance!
PS: Please ignore the sheet. I took the pictures in my daughters room


----------



## V0N1B2

lasedy said:


> Can anyone authentify this bag for me? I got it from MyTheresa via Vestiaire collective (so professional seller and I could get a refund within 14 days) for my friend, but I don’t want to gift any non-authentic items. The price was really great, so that got me thinking. But maybe I just had luck.
> 
> The chain feels super heavy and the leather is buttery soft. The zippers closes a little "hard" but I have experienced the same with my Jodie bag, which is authentic.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> PS: Please ignore the sheet. I took the pictures in my daughters room
> View attachment 5257779
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257781
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257782
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257783
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257784
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257787
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257788
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257789
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257799


Need to see clear, close-up photos of both sides of that white authenticity tag sewn into the pocket.


----------



## lasedy

V0N1B2 said:


> Need to see clear, close-up photos of both sides of that white authenticity tag sewn into the pocket.


Thank you for your answer! I will try to take some. I am just so afraid to damage anything, trying to get the photos  Is there any secret to be able to get a better look at the white tag?

hopefully these pictures will be enough  Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## lasedy

that was a double post, due to my bad internet connection. I am sorry


----------



## sunsetbaku

Hi, please authentificate my friends bag


----------



## jaycee17

Hi, long time lurker, first time poster. After reading through so many helpful posts in this forum, finally decided to dip my toe in the world of Bottega Veneta. I purchased this Mini Jodie in Almond from Ssense, all looks OK to me but only came in a dust bag and not in a Bottega box, etc. I really love the bag so would appreciate your opinion on authenticity for peace of mind. Thank you so much!!


Item Name: Mini Jodie in Almond
Seller name or ID: Ssence
Comments: as above


----------



## lasedy

jaycee17 said:


> Hi, long time lurker, first time poster. After reading through so many helpful posts in this forum, finally decided to dip my toe in the world of Bottega Veneta. I purchased this Mini Jodie in Almond from Ssense, all looks OK to me but only came in a dust bag and not in a Bottega box, etc. I really love the bag so would appreciate your opinion on authenticity for peace of mind. Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Mini Jodie in Almond
> Seller name or ID: Ssence
> Comments: as above



I can’t quite help you with the authentification-issue but ensure you that I have bought multiple bags at SSENSE (such as my BV Medium Jodie, which is 100% authentic) and never gotten anything except for the dustbag. Even the receipt I only received per e-mail. So I would advise you not to worry.


----------



## V0N1B2

lasedy said:


> Thank you for your answer! I will try to take some. I am just so afraid to damage anything, trying to get the photos  Is there any secret to be able to get a better look at the white tag?
> 
> hopefully these pictures will be enough  Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge.


They've made it really tough to see the tag in these Padded Cassettes for some reason. 
I can't really confirm without better pics but I will say it looks pretty good from what you've provided. You might be able to slip a mirror down there to reflect the tag and use the flash on your camera.


----------



## V0N1B2

sunsetbaku said:


> Hi, please authentificate my friends bag


The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

jaycee17 said:


> Hi, long time lurker, first time poster. After reading through so many helpful posts in this forum, finally decided to dip my toe in the world of Bottega Veneta. I purchased this Mini Jodie in Almond from Ssense, all looks OK to me but only came in a dust bag and not in a Bottega box, etc. I really love the bag so would appreciate your opinion on authenticity for peace of mind. Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Mini Jodie in Almond
> Seller name or ID: Ssence
> Comments: as above


The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO


----------



## jaycee17

Thank you both for your prompt responses! Can’t wait to start using it


----------



## Nikleech

Hello!
I've been following these forums for a while, but I've never posted. I'm considering purchasing a vintage Bottega from Vestaire Collective, but I'm feeling a bit hesitant as I know there are a lot of fakes on that platform now. I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag, so I can purchase worry-free or avoid all together?

The certification card seems a bit strange to be. I asked the seller about the numbers, but she doesn't seem to know what they mean as 'she purchased this bag many years ago from a BV boutique'. The fact that the numbers are 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 strikes me as odd. 

I've uploaded some photos, but here is the listing. 

Thoughts? Really appreciate the help!


----------



## V0N1B2

Nikleech said:


> Hello!
> I've been following these forums for a while, but I've never posted. I'm considering purchasing a vintage Bottega from Vestaire Collective, but I'm feeling a bit hesitant as I know there are a lot of fakes on that platform now. I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag, so I can purchase worry-free or avoid all together?
> 
> The certification card seems a bit strange to be. I asked the seller about the numbers, but she doesn't seem to know what they mean as 'she purchased this bag many years ago from a BV boutique'. The fact that the numbers are 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 strikes me as odd.
> 
> I've uploaded some photos, but here is the listing.
> 
> Thoughts? Really appreciate the help!


The contollato card means absolutely nothing. The paperwork shown is exactly what you’d expect to find for a bag of this vintage.
The listing is missing the most important photo to authenticate. Please ask the seller for a clear, closeup photo of both sides of the white authenticity tag and I’d really like to see a better straight on photo of the Bottega Veneta imprint.
Is the price of that Mini Veneta really $1450USD before the sale? Hmph, interesting


----------



## Nikleech

@V0N1B2 - thanks for the quick reply! I've got a photo of the white authenticity tag - what do you think?

Hehe, yes, very expensive before the sale..



V0N1B2 said:


> The contollato card means absolutely nothing. The paperwork shown is exactly what you’d expect to find for a bag of this vintage.
> The listing is missing the most important photo to authenticate. Please ask the seller for a clear, closeup photo of both sides of the white authenticity tag and I’d really like to see a better straight on photo of the Bottega Veneta imprint.
> Is the price of that Mini Veneta really $1450USD before the sale? Hmph, interesting


----------



## Nikleech

Nikleech said:


> @V0N1B2 - thanks for the quick reply! I've got a photo of the white authenticity tag - what do you think?
> 
> Hehe, yes, very expensive before the sale..


----------



## V0N1B2

Nikleech said:


> View attachment 5261488
> View attachment 5261488


The Mini Veneta in Nero from 2009 is authentic, IMO 
It seems resellers are really taking advantage of the Mini bag craze. This bag retailed for about USD$800 brand new. It's gotta be the only BV that's ever sold for over retail


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> The Mini Veneta in Nero from 2009 is authentic, IMO
> It seems resellers are really taking advantage of the Mini bag craze. This bag retailed for about USD$800 brand new. It's gotta be the only BV that's ever sold for over retail


I've seen several listed (and sold) for between $800-$1000 since the Jodie craze started. Some of them were listed as mini Jodies rather than mini Venetas. Before that they were selling closer to $200-$400.


----------



## izumi1460

Item Name: Intrecciato Multi-Functional Clutch
Seller name or ID: The RealReal
Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-intrecciato-multi-functional-clutch-bmgw1
Comments: Please help check if this clutch is ok, the pictures on the website is not that sufficient but I like it so much that I have already bought it. But remember reading about the horror stories about the TRR authenticity problem makes me uneasy. So I tried taking some of my own pics. Hope they help.


----------



## izumi1460

Continue from previous post~~


----------



## V0N1B2

izumi1460 said:


> Item Name: Intrecciato Multi-Functional Clutch
> Seller name or ID: The RealReal
> Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...eta-intrecciato-multi-functional-clutch-bmgw1
> Comments: Please help check if this clutch is ok, the pictures on the website is not that sufficient but I like it so much that I have already bought it. But remember reading about the horror stories about the TRR authenticity problem makes me uneasy. So I tried taking some of my own pics. Hope they help.
> View attachment 5262211
> View attachment 5262212
> View attachment 5262213
> View attachment 5262214
> View attachment 5262215
> View attachment 5262216
> View attachment 5262217
> View attachment 5262218
> View attachment 5262219
> View attachment 5262220
> View attachment 5262221


The item in the photos is authentic, IMO


----------



## izumi1460

V0N1B2 said:


> The item in the photos is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much VON1B2!


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear ladies,
My friend bought this mini pouch from a local reseller and asked me to post for authentication (I’m totally a TM’s fan though )
Let me know in case you need more pictures.
TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Dear ladies,
> My friend bought this mini pouch from a local reseller and asked me to post for authentication (I’m totally a TM’s fan though )
> Let me know in case you need more pictures.
> TIA


Looks good, but I'd really like to see the photo of the tag with the numbers on it as clear as the other one that's posted.


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks good, but I'd really like to see the photo of the tag with the numbers on it as clear as the other one that's posted.


Thanks a lot @V0N1B2 
I hope this photo is better.


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Thanks a lot @V0N1B2
> I hope this photo is better.


Thanks for the additional photo. The Mini Pouch is authentic, IMO


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the additional photo. The Mini Pouch is authentic, IMO


Thank you @V0N1B2


----------



## fsadeli

lasedy said:


> I can’t quite help you with the authentification-issue but ensure you that I have bought multiple bags at SSENSE (such as my BV Medium Jodie, which is 100% authentic) and never gotten anything except for the dustbag. Even the receipt I only received per e-mail. So I would advise you not to worry.


second this, I just emailed them and receive this reply


----------



## cali_to_ny

Has anyone been able to verify how to confirm authenticity of a Point bag with no serial numbers? There is only a leather tag at the bottom with logo embossed but nothing else (purchased from ******).


----------



## V0N1B2

cali_to_ny said:


> Has anyone been able to verify how to confirm authenticity of a Point bag with no serial numbers? There is only a leather tag at the bottom with logo embossed but nothing else (purchased from ******).
> 
> View attachment 5268799
> View attachment 5268800
> View attachment 5268801
> View attachment 5268802
> View attachment 5268803


There is no way (for me) to confirm the authenticity of this bag. In fact, I would say that about almost all of the Daniel Lee era BV bags. All they have is a heatstamp and an authenticity tag. As soon as you remove that authenticity tag, all you're left with is an easily faked heatstamp.
Perhaps another member who has purchased and/or handled several of this particular model can help.
Sorry 

What is this circled here near the side seam?


----------



## cali_to_ny

V0N1B2 said:


> There is no way (for me) to confirm the authenticity of this bag. In fact, I would say that about almost all of the Daniel Lee era BV bags. All they have is a heatstamp and an authenticity tag. As soon as you remove that authenticity tag, all you're left with is an easily faked heatstamp.
> Perhaps another member who has purchased and/or handled several of this particular model can help.
> Sorry
> 
> What is this circled here near the side seam?
> View attachment 5268825


Hi that's the pointed end of the shoulder strap. Here is a wider shot. There are no markings or tags on the bag other than the one at the bottom. Erica from ****** is sending me the original boutique receipt but without a serial number or other ID I'm not sure if that even helps! Maybe this is BV's way of ensuring that their bags are not easily resold since they can't be authenticated?


----------



## STF

Hi I need to authenticate this bag. I’m new to this. Please help. There is no labeling inside beside the serial number. Is this real


----------



## STF

Hi,I’m new to this.  I need to authenticate this bag (bottega VenetA. Please help. There is no labeling inside beside the serial number. The looked under the zipper and see (riri). Is this authentic?


----------



## V0N1B2

cali_to_ny said:


> Hi that's the pointed end of the shoulder strap. Here is a wider shot. There are no markings or tags on the bag other than the one at the bottom. Erica from ****** is sending me the original boutique receipt but without a serial number or other ID I'm not sure if that even helps! Maybe this is BV's way of ensuring that their bags are not easily resold since they can't be authenticated?
> 
> View attachment 5268878


Maybe. I mean in my opinion it makes them so much easier to fake. I wonder if the BV imprint houses an RFID (or similar) chip inside that BV is able to read/decipher.


----------



## V0N1B2

STF said:


> Hi I need to authenticate this bag. I’m new to this. Please help. There is no labeling inside beside the serial number. Is this real


What is this? A purse? Wallet? 
Need clear closeup pictures of both sides of the authenticity tag, the heatstamp, zippers etc. the first post in this thread outlines all the needed photos, as well as the format - like where did this come from?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I'm on the hunt for a Knot Clutch, but as I have basically no knowledge about BV's authenticity markers (and especially all the editions of the Knot Clutch) I would highly appreciate any feedback on this listing:

*Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Satin Intreccio Impero Knot Clutch
*Listing number: *1927032912-156-4529*
Seller name or ID: *Gius*
Working Link: *








						BOTTEGA VENETA Satin Intreccio Impero Knot Clutch, Violett, neu!
					

Verkaufe wunderschöne BOTTEGA VENETA Satin Intreccio Impero Knot Clutch, Exkusiv, in edlem Violett,...,BOTTEGA VENETA Satin Intreccio Impero Knot Clutch, Violett, neu! in Hessen - Königstein im Taunus



					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				



*
Comments: *I haven't seen the hotstamp on a leather patch inside before... but then again I only started hunting yesterday


----------



## V0N1B2

CrackBerryCream said:


> I'm on the hunt for a Knot Clutch, but as I have basically no knowledge about BV's authenticity markers (and especially all the editions of the Knot Clutch) I would highly appreciate any feedback on this listing:
> 
> *Item Name: *BOTTEGA VENETA Satin Intreccio Impero Knot Clutch
> *Listing number: *1927032912-156-4529
> *Seller name or ID: *Gius
> *Working Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Satin Intreccio Impero Knot Clutch, Violett, neu!
> 
> 
> Verkaufe wunderschöne BOTTEGA VENETA Satin Intreccio Impero Knot Clutch, Exkusiv, in edlem Violett,...,BOTTEGA VENETA Satin Intreccio Impero Knot Clutch, Violett, neu! in Hessen - Königstein im Taunus
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments: *I haven't seen the hotstamp on a leather patch inside before... but then again I only started hunting yesterday


This is not authentic, sorry 
There will never be a leather patch in the interior of a Knot, and _most_ of the time, a satin or silk Knot will have a matching silk or satin interior.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

V0N1B2 said:


> This is not authentic, sorry
> There will never be a leather patch in the interior of a Knot, and _most_ of the time, a satin or silk Knot will have a matching silk or satin interior.



Thank you so much for your swift reply and additional info!  You saved me from a costly mistake. I wished the Knot Clutch was still available at BV... I'll continue hunting on Vestiaire then, at least there is a bit more safety in the buying process.


----------



## Asphodel

Hello !

I just purchased this bag and I will upload all the pictures for authentication once received. I was wondering if in the meantime, you could tell me if you’ve ever seen this style before? It’s apparently snake skin. 

Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

Asphodel said:


> View attachment 5276965
> View attachment 5276989
> View attachment 5276990
> View attachment 5276965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello !
> 
> I just purchased this bag and I will upload all the pictures for authentication once received. I was wondering if in the meantime, you could tell me if you’ve ever seen this style before? It’s apparently snake skin.
> 
> Thank you


Yes. It's a Limited Edition bag from somewhere around 2005-2007?


----------



## Asphodel

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes. It's a Limited Edition bag from somewhere around 2005-2007?


Thank you! I am excited to receive it as it will be my first Bottega and first exotic. I will post it here for authentication in a few weeks.


----------



## gigisparkle

I would really appreciate if anyone is able to authenticate this knot. It was a gift from my mother but I don’t want to offend her by asking her where she purchased from. The dust bag looks unusual and says it was made in Albania


----------



## gigisparkle

I would really appreciate if anyone is able to authenticate this knot. It was a gift from my mother but I don’t want to offend her by asking her where she purchased from. The dust bag looks unusual and I have never purchased from BV so I have nothing to compare it to


----------



## cherishjz

Hi I would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this belly 76. I had purchased it through Vestiaire but the leather feels extremely stiff almost plastic like. I used to own an ottone Sloane which is also goatskin and the leather was much softer than this. If it is authentic, do you have any recommendations on how to restore the leather? TIA


----------



## Adelylt

Hello authenticators,

Could I seek your help to authenticate this Mini Jodie from Vestaire Collective? I would be most grateful if you could also identify the designer colour: is it Mallard or Blaster (as these two colours seem to be quite close)?

Thanks so much in advance!



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/blue-leather-jodie-bottega-veneta-handbag-19415539.shtml


----------



## AJ.A

Hi, 
I'm kinda new here and not sure if I can still ask in this thread. If so, can anyone assist with this ? 
Many thanks


----------



## QualityNClass

Hello, I am new here and am unsure about how to ask advise. So, if I am posting in the wrong forum, please just let me know. I recently acquired a vintage/older model Bottega Veneta clutch that I am not sure is authentic as I have not seen that design. Could you please identify and share some details about this if you know. Or perhaps it is fake?


----------



## indiaink

gigisparkle said:


> I would really appreciate if anyone is able to authenticate this knot. It was a gift from my mother but I don’t want to offend her by asking her where she purchased from. The dust bag looks unusual and I have never purchased from BV so I have nothing to compare it to


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

cherishjz said:


> Hi I would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this belly 76. I had purchased it through Vestiaire but the leather feels extremely stiff almost plastic like. I used to own an ottone Sloane which is also goatskin and the leather was much softer than this. If it is authentic, do you have any recommendations on how to restore the leather? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278658
> View attachment 5278659
> View attachment 5278660
> View attachment 5278661
> View attachment 5278662
> View attachment 5278663
> View attachment 5278664


Authentic. Given its age, it may have been stored incorrectly. I'd contact Modern Leather in NYC for a quote for a 'spa treatment'.


----------



## indiaink

AJ.A said:


> Hi,
> I'm kinda new here and not sure if I can still ask in this thread. If so, can anyone assist with this ?
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281719
> View attachment 5281720
> View attachment 5281721


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

QualityNClass said:


> Hello, I am new here and am unsure about how to ask advise. So, if I am posting in the wrong forum, please just let me know. I recently acquired a vintage/older model Bottega Veneta clutch that I am not sure is authentic as I have not seen that design. Could you please identify and share some details about this if you know. Or perhaps it is fake?
> View attachment 5281876
> View attachment 5281877
> View attachment 5281878
> View attachment 5281879
> View attachment 5281880
> View attachment 5281881


Authentic vintage. It's so great that the label has survived!


----------



## indiaink

Adelylt said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> Could I seek your help to authenticate this Mini Jodie from Vestaire Collective? I would be most grateful if you could also identify the designer colour: is it Mallard or Blaster (as these two colours seem to be quite close)?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/bottega-veneta/blue-leather-jodie-bottega-veneta-handbag-19415539.shtml


See first post in this thread for the photos and information we need to authenticate. Thank you.


----------



## AJ.A

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thanks lots


----------



## QualityNClass

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage. It's so great that the label has survived!



Thank you! Do you by any chance know which decade this model was made/ prevalent in? Never seen anything like this before


----------



## indiaink

QualityNClass said:


> Thank you! Do you by any chance know which decade this model was made/ prevalent in? Never seen anything like this before


Eh - 70s, early 80s? That's a wild guess, but - that label was from that era, so that's as close as I can get.


----------



## Pixie Dust

Hello!
I bought two Bottega clutches and was wondering if somebody can assist me with authenticity otherwise I’ll have to file for a refund  here s the first one: 
Thank you ladies 
Item: Bottega clutch 
seller: local platform 

photos as follows:


----------



## indiaink

Pixie Dust said:


> Hello!
> I bought two Bottega clutches and was wondering if somebody can assist me with authenticity otherwise I’ll have to file for a refund  here s the first one:
> Thank you ladies
> Item: Bottega clutch
> seller: local platform
> 
> photos as follows:


Nope, not authentic. No BV Knot has a leather patch inside.


----------



## Pixie Dust

indiaink said:


> Nope, not authentic. No BV Knot has a leather patch inside.


Amazing quick answer. I appreciate it.  Assuming the other one is also not authentic. Will file a claim


----------



## tcrantingto

*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Cassette Bag 
Listing number: Ebay 115143486164
Seller name or ID: boogietune15 
Working Link: 








						Bottega Veneta Intre Woven Leather Black Cassette Bag  | eBay
					

<p>Bottega Veneta Intre Woven Leather Black Cassette Bag. </p><br /><p>This has been used a few times but is in excellent condition without scratches.</p><br /><p>Comes with the dust bag.</p><br /><p>I can ship internationally at a cost of £30 to</p><p>Europe.</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Comments:* 
Bought this item. Quality does feel very good with soft leather. Appears very slightly used consistent with auction description. I'm confused about the blank label in the pocket and what appears to be a small amount of glue used in the lining of the interior pocket. 

Thank you very much to anyone who could offer an opinion on authenticity.


----------



## V0N1B2

tcrantingto said:


> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Cassette Bag
> Listing number: Ebay 115143486164
> Seller name or ID: boogietune15
> Working Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Intre Woven Leather Black Cassette Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Bottega Veneta Intre Woven Leather Black Cassette Bag. </p><br /><p>This has been used a few times but is in excellent condition without scratches.</p><br /><p>Comes with the dust bag.</p><br /><p>I can ship internationally at a cost of £30 to</p><p>Europe.</p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:*
> Bought this item. Quality does feel very good with soft leather. Appears very slightly used consistent with auction description. I'm confused about the blank label in the pocket and what appears to be a small amount of glue used in the lining of the interior pocket.
> 
> Thank you very much to anyone who could offer an opinion on authenticity.


The cassette is authentic, IMO 
I suspect BV is (RFID) chipping their bags now, and that might account for that 'blank label in the pocket'. I can't confirm that, but it's a _feeling_.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I just ordered the Taupe Knot Clutch at the very bottom of the page from this small consignment store in Germany. While the first pic is showing a different bag I believe (the Chain Knot in a slightly more brownish grey) the other pics are from the actual clutch without chain. I will take more pics once it arrives next week, but would be very grateful if someone can tell by the pics online already if it is auth   

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch in Taupe (at the bottom of the page)
*Listing number: *#cc-m-product-8134759561
*Seller name or ID: *NordischNobelle
*Working Link: *








						Bottega Veneta
					






					www.nordischnobelle.de


----------



## indiaink

CrackBerryCream said:


> I just ordered the Taupe Knot Clutch at the very bottom of the page from this small consignment store in Germany. While the first pic is showing a different bag I believe (the Chain Knot in a slightly more brownish grey) the other pics are from the actual clutch without chain. I will take more pics once it arrives next week, but would be very grateful if someone can tell by the pics online already if it is auth
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch in Taupe (at the bottom of the page)
> *Listing number: *#cc-m-product-8134759561
> *Seller name or ID: *NordischNobelle
> *Working Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nordischnobelle.de


This is an authentic Knot. It's not a Chain Knot.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic Knot. It's not a Chain Knot.



Thank you so much! Very glad to hear that


----------



## tcrantingto

CrackBerryCream said:


> I just ordered the Taupe Knot Clutch at the very bottom of the page from this small consignment store in Germany. While the first pic is showing a different bag I believe (the Chain Knot in a slightly more brownish grey) the other pics are from the actual clutch without chain. I will take more pics once it arrives next week, but would be very grateful if someone can tell by the pics online already if it is auth
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Knot Clutch in Taupe (at the bottom of the page)
> *Listing number: *#cc-m-product-8134759561
> *Seller name or ID: *NordischNobelle
> *Working Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nordischnobelle.de



Thank you very much CrackBerryCream, I really appreciate you taking the time to look at this. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

tcrantingto said:


> Thank you very much CrackBerryCream, I really appreciate you taking the time to look at this. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!



I think you confused me with @V0N1B2 who actually authenticated your item.


----------



## katayoun

Hello,

I am fairly new to BV, but really want the lavender chain cassette. I found this on Fashionphile, but hesitant to purchase because I wouldn’t know if it was fake (and I understand they’ve had their fair amount of issues with fakes).  Will you please authenticate?


Item Name: Bottega Veneta Lambskin Maxi Intrecciato Padded Chain Cassette Crossbody Bag Lavender
Listing number: #830725
Designer ID: #BO9373018N
Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bott...-chain-cassette-crossbody-bag-lavender-830725


----------



## indiaink

katayoun said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am fairly new to BV, but really want the lavender chain cassette. I found this on Fashionphile, but hesitant to purchase because I wouldn’t know if it was fake (and I understand they’ve had their fair amount of issues with fakes).  Will you please authenticate?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Lambskin Maxi Intrecciato Padded Chain Cassette Crossbody Bag Lavender
> Listing number: #830725
> Designer ID: #BO9373018N
> Seller name or ID: Fashionphile
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bott...-chain-cassette-crossbody-bag-lavender-830725


Authentic. Great color!


----------



## katayoun

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Great color!


Wow thanks!  That was so fast.
I am obsessed with the color!


----------



## AJ.A

Happy new year!! 
Hello, I'm interested in this knot but the deal seems too good to be true (thou there's one tear). Any luck for me ?


----------



## V0N1B2

AJ.A said:


> Happy new year!!
> Hello, I'm interested in this knot but the deal seems too good to be true (thou there's one tear). Any luck for me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288486
> View attachment 5288488
> View attachment 5288486
> View attachment 5288491
> View attachment 5288486
> View attachment 5288487
> View attachment 5288488
> View attachment 5288489
> View attachment 5288490
> View attachment 5288491


The Knot is not authentic, IMO. Sorry :flowers


----------



## indiaink

.


----------



## AJ.A

V0N1B2 said:


> The Knot is not authentic, IMO. Sorry :flowers


No worries. Thanks lots for your help !


----------



## AJ.A

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Hi, just wanna share with you that with of your assistance, I got the wallet. And this is actually my very first Bottega Veneta!
Just wanna check if u you have any idea which series or year this design was from? Cause I was looking around the net andi cannot seem to find much information on this (which is also one of the main reason that brought me to this thread ).


----------



## indiaink

AJ.A said:


> Hi, just wanna share with you that with of your assistance, I got the wallet. And this is actually my very first Bottega Veneta!
> Just wanna check if u you have any idea which series or year this design was from? Cause I was looking around the net andi cannot seem to find much information on this (which is also one of the main reason that brought me to this thread ).


@AJ.A This is from Pre-Fall 2018, check out the Reference Library here for info about this particular treatment.


----------



## AJ.A

indiaink said:


> @AJ.A This is from Pre-Fall 2018, check out the Reference Library here for info about this particular treatment.


@indiaink Thank you =)


----------



## Asphodel

I finally received this item from an online auction through the Shop Shops App. I would love to have your opinion on authenticity:

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Snakeskin purse
Listing: N/A


----------



## indiaink

Asphodel said:


> I finally received this item from an online auction through the Shop Shops App. I would love to have your opinion on authenticity:
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Snakeskin purse
> Listing: N/A
> 
> View attachment 5290759
> View attachment 5290762
> View attachment 5290765


Please provide a close-up of the metal plate that shows the letters and numbers clearly. Thank you.


----------



## Asphodel

indiaink said:


> Please provide a close-up of the metal plate that shows the letters and numbers clearly. Thank you.


Thank you, I hope this one is better.


----------



## indiaink

Asphodel said:


> Thank you, I hope this one is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290851


You know that's a great photo - I'm going to have to refer this one to @V0N1B2 - I've never seen this before, and I am a big fan of that year... so let's wait for her thoughts.


----------



## V0N1B2

Asphodel said:


> View attachment 5276965
> View attachment 5276989
> View attachment 5276990
> View attachment 5276965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello !
> 
> I just purchased this bag and I will upload all the pictures for authentication once received. I was wondering if in the meantime, you could tell me if you’ve ever seen this style before? It’s apparently snake skin.
> 
> Thank you





V0N1B2 said:


> Yes. It's a Limited Edition bag from somewhere around 2005-2007?





indiaink said:


> You know that's a great photo - I'm going to have to refer this one to @V0N1B2 - I've never seen this before, and I am a big fan of that year... so let's wait for her thoughts.


It’s authentic, IMO. 
Its from Fall 2005


----------



## Asphodel

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s authentic, IMO.
> Its from Fall 2005


@V0N1B2 and @indiaink thank you both so much for looking at it. I am so excited as it’s my first exotic skin bag. The leather is in fantastic condition. The hardware is pretty tarnished. I now need to figure out if if there is anything I can do about it.


----------



## jennopho

Hello and Happy New Years Everyone! 

I recently purchased the Arco 33 (I believe it's the 33 but I could be wrong) from TJ Maxx (I tried my best to authenticate it in person but it's hard to not look suspicious when the employee is watching you). I am struggling to be 1000% sure that this is authentic but it did come with a care card and serial number within the interior pocket of the bag. The serial number reads "*B08923725Q*"
Can someone please take a look and let me know if it's authentic or not so I can decide whether to keep or return?
Thank you!


----------



## missholly1212

HI,Lovely authenticators would you be able to confirm my suspicion that this bag  is not authentic. I don’t have many photos and the red flag to me is there is no authenticity label anywhere.This is on ebay
Seller ericraglu_7
item number 185239505923

I’m sorry I tried to attach photos but for some reason it can’t .


----------



## V0N1B2

jennopho said:


> Hello and Happy New Years Everyone!
> 
> I recently purchased the Arco 33 (I believe it's the 33 but I could be wrong) from TJ Maxx (I tried my best to authenticate it in person but it's hard to not look suspicious when the employee is watching you). I am struggling to be 1000% sure that this is authentic but it did come with a care card and serial number within the interior pocket of the bag. The serial number reads "*B08923725Q*"
> Can someone please take a look and let me know if it's authentic or not so I can decide whether to keep or return?
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5291291
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291300


I’m 99% sure this is not authentic, but I’d like to see a better photo (a nice clear close-up) of the authenticity tag sewn inside


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> HI,Lovely authenticators would you be able to confirm my suspicion that this bag  is not authentic. I don’t have many photos and the red flag to me is there is no authenticity label anywhere.This is on ebay
> Seller ericraglu_7
> item number 185239505923
> 
> I’m sorry I tried to attach photos but for some reason it can’t .


Can you link the listing please


----------



## missholly1212

V0N1B2 said:


> Can you link the listing please


Hi VON, I‘m sorry this may sound stupid but where do I find the eBay link I’ve never done this before.


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Hi VON, I‘m sorry this may sound stupid but where do I find the eBay link I’ve never done this before.


I think you copy the link from the address bar.


----------



## missholly1212

Hi Von I couldn’t find the link but managed to upload the photos
	

		
			
		

		
	











V0N1B2 said:


> I think you copy the link from the address bar.


I couldn’t find it but managed to load the photos


----------



## V0N1B2

missholly1212 said:


> Hi Von I couldn’t find the link but managed to upload the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291365
> View attachment 5291365
> View attachment 5291367
> View attachment 5291368
> View attachment 5291369
> View attachment 5291370
> View attachment 5291372
> 
> 
> I couldn’t find it but managed to load the photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291365
> View attachment 5291367
> View attachment 5291368
> View attachment 5291369
> View attachment 5291370
> View attachment 5291371
> View attachment 5291372
> View attachment 5291373
> View attachment 5291374
> View attachment 5291375
> View attachment 5291376


Yay! You did it! Thanks for uploading the photos.  
This Cervo Hobo is not authentic, sorry.


----------



## missholly1212

V0N1B2 said:


> Yay! You did it! Thanks for uploading the photos.
> This Cervo Hobo is not authentic, sorry.


Thank you so much, that was my thought too.☺️


----------



## jennopho

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m 99% sure this is not authentic, but I’d like to see a better photo (a nice clear close-up) of the authenticity tag sewn inside



Good morning and thank you so much for the prompt response!  I had an inkling since the font on the exterior of the bag looked off.
Please see additional photos of the authenticity tag here (little hard to get it to the flat since it was sewn on the bottom corner of the inside of the pocket lol)
Thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

jennopho said:


> Good morning and thank you so much for the prompt response!  I had an inkling since the font on the exterior of the bag looked off.
> Please see additional photos of the authenticity tag here (little hard to get it to the flat since it was sewn on the bottom corner of the inside of the pocket lol)
> Thanks!


Thanks for the extra photos. They confirm my suspicions.
This item is not authentic, IMO. Sorry


----------



## jennopho

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the extra photos. They confirm my suspicions.
> This item is not authentic, IMO. Sorry



Okay thank you so so much, I appreciate it!   Have a great day!


----------



## HJ.S

Hello authenticators,

I bought a satin knot from an online platform but find that it feels a bit weird after receiving it. I hope I am wrong but I seriously suspect that it is not authentic. Will you help authenticate it? Thanks in advance


----------



## indiaink

HJ.S said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I bought a satin knot from an online platform but find that it feels a bit weird after receiving it. I hope I am wrong but I seriously suspect that it is not authentic. Will you help authenticate it? Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5292293
> View attachment 5292294
> View attachment 5292295
> View attachment 5292296
> View attachment 5292297
> View attachment 5292298
> View attachment 5292300


Authentic.


----------



## HJ.S

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Oh my.. thank you so much @indiaink


----------



## pudu

Hi! Can someone please authenticate this mini Veneta Hobo please? And if you know the colour name that would be a bonus! Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## newaroundhere

Hi! I am hoping someone could let me know if this bag I purchased from ebay seems authentic. TIA!!


----------



## elainedelainey

Hi Authenticator, I've been looking into purchasing this BV bag and snakeskin wallet and I would really appreciate if you can authenticate for me. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## elainedelainey

Continuing my previous query, here's the photos of the BV wallet. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## V0N1B2

pudu said:


> Hi! Can someone please authenticate this mini Veneta Hobo please? And if you know the colour name that would be a bonus! Thank you so much in advance.


The Mini Veneta in Azure from Cruise 08/09 is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

newaroundhere said:


> Hi! I am hoping someone could let me know if this bag I purchased from ebay seems authentic. TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 5301205
> View attachment 5301206
> View attachment 5301207
> View attachment 5301208
> View attachment 5301209
> View attachment 5301210
> View attachment 5301211
> View attachment 5301212
> View attachment 5301213
> View attachment 5301214
> View attachment 5301215
> View attachment 5301216


The Small Tote in Foglia (?) from around 2007 is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

elainedelainey said:


> Hi Authenticator, I've been looking into purchasing this BV bag and snakeskin wallet and I would really appreciate if you can authenticate for me. Thank you so much for your help!
> View attachment 5301686
> View attachment 5301687
> View attachment 5301688
> View attachment 5301689
> View attachment 5301690
> View attachment 5301691
> View attachment 5301692
> View attachment 5301693
> View attachment 5301694
> View attachment 5301695
> View attachment 5301696
> View attachment 5301697


Missing photo of heatstamp


----------



## V0N1B2

elainedelainey said:


> Continuing my previous query, here's the photos of the BV wallet. Thanks a bunch!
> View attachment 5301678
> View attachment 5301679
> View attachment 5301680
> View attachment 5301681
> View attachment 5301682
> View attachment 5301683
> View attachment 5301684
> View attachment 5301685


Missing photo of heatstamp


----------



## pudu

V0N1B2 said:


> The Mini Veneta in Azure from Cruise 08/09 is authentic, IMO


Thank you very much!!


----------



## newaroundhere

V0N1B2 said:


> The Small Tote in Foglia (?) from around 2007 is authentic, IMO


Thank you!!


----------



## elainedelainey

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing photo of heatstamp


Hi, here's the hotstamp hope it's clear enough.


----------



## newaroundhere

V0N1B2 said:


> The Small Tote in Foglia (?) from around 2007 is authentic, IMO


Hi! I just wanted to let you know you were right! I had it authenticated by Real Authentication too. Thanks again!


----------



## V0N1B2

elainedelainey said:


> Hi, here's the hotstamp hope it's clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302483


Thanks for the additional photo. The Duo Bag in what looks like Shadow from Fall 2012 is authentic, IMO


----------



## elainedelainey

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the additional photo. The Duo Bag in what looks like Shadow from Fall 2012 is authentic, IMO


Gosh you are truly God sent I've really been into bottega lately and I havent had a clue on how to authenticate them so thank you so muchh for your help! If you don't mind, I have another bag I would like to authenticate


----------



## V0N1B2

elainedelainey said:


> Gosh you are truly God sent I've really been into bottega lately and I havent had a clue on how to authenticate them so thank you so muchh for your help! If you don't mind, I have another bag I would like to authenticate
> View attachment 5303582
> View attachment 5303583
> View attachment 5303584
> View attachment 5303585
> View attachment 5303586
> View attachment 5303587
> View attachment 5303588
> View attachment 5303589
> View attachment 5303591
> View attachment 5303592


You’re welcome 
IMO, this is an authentic original (there have been some redesigns over the years) Pyramid in Ebano from around 2004.


----------



## elainedelainey

V0N1B2 said:


> You’re welcome
> IMO, this is an authentic original (there have been some redesigns over the years) Pyramid in Ebano from around 2004.


Yayy I can rest easy now, thanks so much and stay safe!


----------



## jbags07

Item Name: Intrecciomirage clutch/pouch

Listing number:  439895

Seller name or ID: Yoogis Closet

Working Link:
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalo...-intrecciomirage-small-clutch-bag/category/9/

Comments: hello Authenticators! I would very much appreciate it if you could authenticate this pouch. Usually Yoogis is very good, but an inauthentic bag of another brand was flagged on their site in the past year, so……This pouch does not have a BV tag on the inside, and the other BV pouches i have, do. And there is a seller on ebay who has many multiples of this pouch selling/already sold, which seems suspicious as this hails from 2012 i believe. So i am hoping this is authentic and was not purchased as a replica and sent to Yoogis as such. If the pix in the listing are not adequate, i am happy to take additional pix. Thank you very much for your assistance  also, the bottom interior is all black. This pouch is also listed on Vestaire, and one on Tradsey i just saw, with the gold leather showing on the bottom interior. Unless it was produced in these 2 different forms, one or the other version might perhaps be inauthentic.


----------



## nl.milan

Hello,
It’s the first time I buy a second-hand BV bag and I’d like to ask you if it’s legit. Unfortunately I’m not a good expert, but I’d like to have your opinion. Tell me if you need any more photos.
Thank you very very much!


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Item Name: Intrecciomirage clutch/pouch
> 
> Listing number:  439895
> 
> Seller name or ID: Yoogis Closet
> 
> Working Link:
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalo...-intrecciomirage-small-clutch-bag/category/9/
> 
> Comments: hello Authenticators! I would very much appreciate it if you could authenticate this pouch. Usually Yoogis is very good, but an inauthentic bag of another brand was flagged on their site in the past year, so……This pouch does not have a BV tag on the inside, and the other BV pouches i have, do. And there is a seller on ebay who has many multiples of this pouch selling/already sold, which seems suspicious as this hails from 2012 i believe. So i am hoping this is authentic and was not purchased as a replica and sent to Yoogis as such. If the pix in the listing are not adequate, i am happy to take additional pix. Thank you very much for your assistance  also, the bottom interior is all black. This pouch is also listed on Vestaire, and one on Tradsey i just saw, with the gold leather showing on the bottom interior. Unless it was produced in these 2 different forms, one or the other version might perhaps be inauthentic.


The Nero/Gold Intrecciomirage Pouch is authentic, IMO. Unfortunately, the pouches don't have an authenticity tag - just the heatstamp on the zipper pull (same goes for the intrecciolusion pouches).  This item looks exactly the same as mine, and the bottom and interior are consistent with the metallic pouches,


----------



## V0N1B2

nl.milan said:


> Hello,
> It’s the first time I buy a second-hand BV bag and I’d like to ask you if it’s legit. Unfortunately I’m not a good expert, but I’d like to have your opinion. Tell me if you need any more photos.
> Thank you very very much!


The Nero Maxi Veneta from somewhere between 2012-2015 is authentic, IMO


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero/Gold Intrecciomirage Pouch is authentic, IMO. Unfortunately, the pouches don't have an authenticity tag - just the heatstamp on the zipper pull (same goes for the intrecciolusion pouches).  This item looks exactly the same as mine, and the bottom and interior are consistent with the metallic pouches,


Awesome!  Thank you very much, excited to have this for my Ottone and Nero bags


----------



## NewToThissss

BVettes- I spend countless hours on PF decided what I wanted for my first nice handbag.  I can to the realization that I am firmly in the TM-era BV camp and I found a medium ebano campana on BrandOff which had been mentioned in PF as being a legitimate marketplace.  I would be so grateful if you could take a look with your expert eyes to make sure this bag (which I already bought) is authentic.  There are very minor things that made me want to check such as the metal O-rings which have a gap and are just barely misaligned.  It’s also a bag from 2007 (according to the tag) so maybe that’s the extent of the wear and tear.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## nl.milan

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Maxi Veneta from somewhere between 2012-2015 is authentic, IMO



Awesome   Thank you very much for your help! ❤️
Also it was interesting to know how old is it, because it’s very hard for me to decipher these serial numbers. I just knew it could be pre-2015 because of some details of the bag, but nothing more 
Thanks again for the infos ❤️


----------



## V0N1B2

NewToThissss said:


> BVettes- I spend countless hours on PF decided what I wanted for my first nice handbag.  I can to the realization that I am firmly in the TM-era BV camp and I found a medium ebano campana on BrandOff which had been mentioned in PF as being a legitimate marketplace.  I would be so grateful if you could take a look with your expert eyes to make sure this bag (which I already bought) is authentic.  There are very minor things that made me want to check such as the metal O-rings which have a gap and are just barely misaligned.  It’s also a bag from 2007 (according to the tag) so maybe that’s the extent of the wear and tear.  Thank you in advance!


The Medium Ebano Campana is authentic, IMO 
I think any imperfections are due to the age of the bag (stretching, etc) as you have already observed.


----------



## NewToThissss

Thank you @V0N1B2  It is really beautiful. Thank you all again for providing such great insight!


----------



## elainedelainey

Hi authenticators! There's this bag I'm eyeing from a local seller, seems vintage with the fabric lining, would you mind authenticating it for me? Thanks so much! 













	

		
			
		

		
	
,


----------



## elainedelainey

Hii @V0N1B2 , I'm now concerned as I've never seen bv bag with fabric lining, can you help me authenticate my previous post? Thanks so much truly appreciate it!


----------



## sunsetbaku

Hello! Can you please authentificate my chanel?


----------



## Mandy1989

Hello lovely people.

I purchased this Bottega Casette chain bag a few weeks ago on a whim online, and I’m hoping to have a second opinion on its authenticity. I would really appreciate any insights and opinions via you knowledgeable people.

Many, many thanks in advance

❤


----------



## V0N1B2

elainedelainey said:


> Hi authenticators! There's this bag I'm eyeing from a local seller, seems vintage with the fabric lining, would you mind authenticating it for me? Thanks so much!
> View attachment 5307283
> View attachment 5307284
> View attachment 5307285
> View attachment 5307286
> View attachment 5307287
> View attachment 5307288
> View attachment 5307289
> View attachment 5307290
> View attachment 5307291
> View attachment 5307292
> View attachment 5307293
> View attachment 5307294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,





elainedelainey said:


> Hii @V0N1B2 , I'm now concerned as I've never seen bv bag with fabric lining, can you help me authenticate my previous post? Thanks so much truly appreciate it!


I’m not familiar with this bag in particular, but it looks like an authentic BV from around 2003. There actually were some older items with the monogrammed fabric lining. In fact, early Venetas (pre-2003) had a satin-like monogrammed lining.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mandy1989 said:


> Hello lovely people.
> 
> I purchased this Bottega Casette chain bag a few weeks ago on a whim online, and I’m hoping to have a second opinion on its authenticity. I would really appreciate any insights and opinions via you knowledgeable people.
> 
> Many, many thanks in advance
> 
> ❤
> 
> View attachment 5310390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310392
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310394
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310432


Sorry, this Padded Cassette Bag is not authentic.


----------



## elainedelainey

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m not familiar with this bag in particular, but it looks like an authentic BV from around 2003. There actually were some older items with the monogrammed fabric lining. In fact, early Venetas (pre-2003) had a satin-like monogrammed lining.


Aww thank you for responding! Truly appreciate it and happy weekend


----------



## reinarww

Hello authenticators! I've been eyeing on this BV Classic bag and would like your second opinion on its authenticity. Thank you very much in advance 

*Item Name: *
Burgundy Stamped Calfskin Leather BV Classic Shoulder Bag

*Seller name or ID: *
Yoogis Closet

*Working Link to pictures: *
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...calfskin-leather-bv-classic-shoulder-bag.html


----------



## reinarww

Item Name: 
Bottega Veneta Classic Bag 

Seller name or ID: 
The Fifth Collection

Working Link to pictures:
https://www.thefifthcollection.com/products/bottega-veneta-classic-bag

Comment: Also found the same model on different site. It seems authentic to me, but better to check with professions. Thank you so much.


----------



## HappyTaschen

Hello there,
Could I please get this Maxi Paille Nuvolato authenticated?
The lettering on the heat stamp is darker than I’ve seen before, but hoping that is only because the bag has been conditioned with something that has made it darker. 
My biggest concern is the serial number, where it shows EPRV and not the EPEV I’ve seen online with other Maxi Nuvolatos. 

Thank you!  : -)


----------



## HappyTaschen

Four more images for the Paille Nuvolato Maxi:


----------



## jbags07

Item Name: Paille Nuvolato Lido

Listing number: 234399670599

Seller name or ID: nkirk8576

Working Link:








						Bottega Veneta Woven Tote  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Woven Tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Comments:  hello authenticators!  I would appreciate it very much if you could authenticate this Lido. If you need additional pix, i can request from the seller.  Thank you very much


----------



## V0N1B2

reinarww said:


> Hello authenticators! I've been eyeing on this BV Classic bag and would like your second opinion on its authenticity. Thank you very much in advance
> 
> *Item Name: *
> Burgundy Stamped Calfskin Leather BV Classic Shoulder Bag
> 
> *Seller name or ID: *
> Yoogis Closet
> 
> *Working Link to pictures: *
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...calfskin-leather-bv-classic-shoulder-bag.html


Although it's hard to see the entire authenticity tag in their photos, from what I can see, it looks fine. Yoogi's has a great reputation for selling authentic items, and IMO the Classic Bag is authentic


----------



## V0N1B2

reinarww said:


> Item Name:
> Bottega Veneta Classic Bag
> 
> Seller name or ID:
> The Fifth Collection
> 
> Working Link to pictures:
> https://www.thefifthcollection.com/products/bottega-veneta-classic-bag
> 
> Comment: Also found the same model on different site. It seems authentic to me, but better to check with professions. Thank you so much.


Missing required photos to authenticate - namely the authenticity tag..


----------



## V0N1B2

HappyTaschen said:


> Hello there,
> Could I please get this Maxi Paille Nuvolato authenticated?
> The lettering on the heat stamp is darker than I’ve seen before, but hoping that is only because the bag has been conditioned with something that has made it darker.
> My biggest concern is the serial number, where it shows EPRV and not the EPEV I’ve seen online with other Maxi Nuvolatos.
> Thank you!  : -)


The Maxi Nuvolato Veneta is authentic, IMO. 
Who knows (besides the factory) what the difference between EPEV/EPRV means. It's normal for the same bag to have different codes. The Intrecciato Natte Shopper in Nero has EPEV on the tag, yet the same bag in Tea has EPRV, so.... yeah Bottega


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Item Name: Paille Nuvolato Lido
> Listing number: 234399670599
> Seller name or ID: nkirk8576
> Working Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Woven Tote  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Woven Tote at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments:  hello authenticators!  I would appreciate it very much if you could authenticate this Lido. If you need additional pix, i can request from the seller.  Thank you very much


It looks authentic from what I can see.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> It looks authentic from what I can see.


Awesome!  Thank you very much


----------



## BohoTallGrl

New to forum, and so excited to find fellow BV lovers. My mom was an avid BV collector and I am now selling off some of her stuff. It is all from the 90s and I know for a fact it is authentic, as I was with her when she bought most of these bags from the store on Madison. However, some don't have serial number tags that I can find. Some have the remnants of the tags. How do I reassure buyers that they are authentic? Is there somewhere I can look to find the tag? Could it have worn off. 

See the pics of this clutch:


----------



## BohoTallGrl

BohoTallGrl said:


> New to forum, and so excited to find fellow BV lovers. My mom was an avid BV collector and I am now selling off some of her stuff. It is all from the 90s and I know for a fact it is authentic, as I was with her when she bought most of these bags from the store on Madison. However, some don't have serial number tags that I can find. Some have the remnants of the tags. How do I reassure buyers that they are authentic? Is there somewhere I can look to find the tag? Could it have worn off.
> 
> See the pics of this clutch:




Also, forgot to say thank you!!!!


----------



## HappyTaschen

Thank you very much, V0N1B2! 
I’m happy and relieved to hear this.    : - )


----------



## gabby1987

Hello! I just purchased this bag at an upscale second hand boutique. It feels so stiff I just wanted to make sure it is real. I listed my concerns below.  Thanks you!!!!!


Item Name: Bottega Veneta Olympia
Seller name or ID: N/A
Working Link to pictures: pics attached
Comments: feels stiff, the chain and snaps are different colors, dust bag is made in Albania, butterfly on zipper vs riri


----------



## V0N1B2

gabby1987 said:


> Hello! I just purchased this bag at an upscale second hand boutique. It feels so stiff I just wanted to make sure it is real. I listed my concerns below.  Thanks you!!!!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Olympia
> Seller name or ID: N/A
> Working Link to pictures: pics attached
> Comments: feels stiff, the chain and snaps are different colors, dust bag is made in Albania, butterfly on zipper vs riri


The Olimpia is authentic, IMO. 
BV hasn't used riri zippers in almost 8 years and this bag is from around 2018 so it has the correct zippers.
I don't think BV bothered with changing the magnet/snaps on the flap since it originally came with brunito hardware. If I remember, all of Tomas Maier's Olimpias had the brunito hardware on th flap regardless of what colour the chains were.
I don't know anything about dustbags so I can't help with that, sorry.


----------



## V0N1B2

BohoTallGrl said:


> New to forum, and so excited to find fellow BV lovers. My mom was an avid BV collector and I am now selling off some of her stuff. It is all from the 90s and I know for a fact it is authentic, as I was with her when she bought most of these bags from the store on Madison. However, some don't have serial number tags that I can find. Some have the remnants of the tags. How do I reassure buyers that they are authentic? Is there somewhere I can look to find the tag? Could it have worn off.
> 
> See the pics of this clutch:


Not all of the bags had authenticity tags. If they did, they would be sewn into the inside pocket. With some of the older bags, The tag (a multicoloured one) would have the metal BV imprinted plaque holding it in place.
I guess if you want to assure your buyers, you could get an authentication in writing from one of the many online sites. *like Authenticate4u (for example)


----------



## gabby1987

V0N1B2 said:


> The Olimpia is authentic, IMO.
> BV hasn't used riri zippers in almost 8 years and this bag is from around 2018 so it has the correct zippers.
> I don't think BV bothered with changing the magnet/snaps on the flap since it originally came with brunito hardware. If I remember, all of Tomas Maier's Olimpias had the brunito hardware on th flap regardless of what colour the chains were.
> I don't know anything about dustbags so I can't help with that, sorry.


Thank you so much! You’ve zero idea how this has helped me! I was so worried because I have a really small window to return it if it’s fake, and I’ve had some services never get back to me. I didn’t know where or whom to ask, and it was stressing me so much! Thank you so so so much!!!!


----------



## grietje

Item Name: Large veneta hobo
Listing number: 203793493247
Seller name or ID: shoelady68
Working Link:








						BOTTEGA VENETA NWT Large Intrecciato Veneta Hobo Bag  | eBay
					

<p>BOTTEGA VENETA NWT Large Intrecciato Veneta Hobo Bag. 10/10 ready for a valentines comes with dust bag. Gorgeous affordable sustainable Bottega </p>



					www.ebay.com
				




I asked for photos of the serial and got this.  The code is for Baltic is it not?  But this looks way lighter. What color is this?  And is this a replica?


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Item Name: Large veneta hobo
> Listing number: 203793493247
> Seller name or ID: shoelady68
> Working Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA NWT Large Intrecciato Veneta Hobo Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>BOTTEGA VENETA NWT Large Intrecciato Veneta Hobo Bag. 10/10 ready for a valentines comes with dust bag. Gorgeous affordable sustainable Bottega </p>
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked for photos of the serial and got this.  The code is for Baltic is it not?  But this looks way lighter. What color is this?  And is this a replica?
> View attachment 5321967


I think this bag is older than '08 when Baltic was released. I think it's more from around 2004-2005.
I believe a Baltic Veneta would have had the colour code of 4007
It must have been kept in its dustbag and never used because it looks immaculate. Let's wait for the heatstamp (and maybe zipper pic too)


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Let's wait for the heatstamp (and maybe zipper pic too)






thoughts?


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> View attachment 5322260
> View attachment 5322261
> 
> thoughts?


Oh yeah sorry I think I did see that on the listing. 
I mean it looks fine to me. I don’t have codes from back then but I’m pretty sure it’s this one from Spring 2005. Just the zipper pull, lining colour etc make me think it’s from around that time.


----------



## anris96

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:*
> 
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:
> 
> Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!



Hello, please help me authenticate these lug boots:

*Item Name: *Lug boots
*Seller name or ID: *trashtotreasure83 
*Working Link to pictures:  BOTTEGA VENETA Leather chunky boots in size 36 but... - Depop 
Comments: *Please help me authenticate, thank you very much.


----------



## V0N1B2

anris96 said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate these lug boots:
> 
> *Item Name: *Lug boots
> *Seller name or ID: *trashtotreasure83
> *Working Link to pictures:  BOTTEGA VENETA Leather chunky boots in size 36 but... - Depop
> Comments: *Please help me authenticate, thank you very much.


I can’t help with Daniel Lee era footwear, sorry. 
Post your request in the general shoes AT thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/
and the knowledgeable ladies there can probably help you out


----------



## Asphodel

Hello,

I was hoping to get some help with this Bottega tote I purchased off the ShopShops live auction app. The bag has very few markings so I am hoping that I took enough pictures for an opinion.
Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

Asphodel said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping to get some help with this Bottega tote I purchased off the ShopShops live auction app. The bag has very few markings so I am hoping that I took enough pictures for an opinion.
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5323254
> View attachment 5323255


The Intrecciomirage Tote is authentic, IMO. I think the colour might be Sand from 2015-ish.


----------



## Asphodel

V0N1B2 said:


> The Intrecciomirage Tote is authentic, IMO. I think the colour might be Sand from 2015-ish.


Thank you so much for the quick reply and the extra information. I can’t wait for the warmer months to come around so I can wear this tote. I really love the colour ❤️


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear ladies,
My friend found this beauty from a local resale website. Kindly help to authenticate. TIA 





						BOTTEGA VENETA Cream Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Veneta Hobo Bag
					

BOTTEGA VENETA Cream Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Veneta Hobo Bag Condition: Excellent condition. 8.5/10. Exterior has a few minor scuffs and rub marks. Interior has light signs of use. Marks on top opening edges caused from the zipper hardware. Includes: Dust bag. Details: Measures 15”...




					foreverredsoles.com


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Dear ladies,
> My friend found this beauty from a local resale website. Kindly help to authenticate. TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Cream Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Veneta Hobo Bag
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Cream Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Veneta Hobo Bag Condition: Excellent condition. 8.5/10. Exterior has a few minor scuffs and rub marks. Interior has light signs of use. Marks on top opening edges caused from the zipper hardware. Includes: Dust bag. Details: Measures 15”...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreverredsoles.com


The Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta is authentic, IMO


Thank you @V0N1B2 , you are super fast as always.


----------



## Jessica@Bland05

Hi everyone, 
I was given this Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Beige Backpack as a gift. 
Please help to authenticate it, thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Jessica@Bland05 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was given this Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Beige Backpack as a gift.
> Please help to authenticate it, thank you!


Need clear, closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag, the imprint on the zippers and the Bottega Veneta heatstamp


----------



## Jessica@Bland05

V0N1B2 said:


> Need clear, closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag, the imprint on the zippers and the Bottega Veneta heatstamp


Hi, yes, here they are, thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Jessica@Bland05 said:


> Hi, yes, here they are, thank you!


I don't believe this is authentic, sorry


----------



## Jessica@Bland05

Th


V0N1B2 said:


> I don't believe this is authentic, sorry


Thought so, thank you for confirming


----------



## bagsforeverand

Hi can I please get your opinion on this tote I bought at a local flea market. I might have or not hit a jackpot. Thank you so much let me know if you need more pictures. I think the body is a printed canvas?


----------



## bagsforeverand

Here are more pictures


----------



## Marilla

Hi
I’ve bought this padded cassette from a reputable reseller but am just a little concerned as it doesn’t have Bottega Veneta engraved on the triangle buckle 
Please could you authenticate it for me. Many thanks


----------



## Marilla

Additional


----------



## Marilla

One more!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi all! 

Hoping to authenticate this prior to purchasing. 

*Item Name: *BV Cabat Maxi Intrecciato Leather Medium
*Seller name or ID:* Rebag (website)
*Working Link to pictures: *





						Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Maxi Intrecciato Leather Medium Yellow 72818383
					

Online Sale - Authentic Yellow Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Maxi Intrecciato Leather Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 72818383




					shop.rebag.com
				




Many thanks!


----------



## V0N1B2

bagsforeverand said:


> Here are more pictures


The Marco Polo Tote Bag is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Marilla said:


> Hi
> I’ve bought this padded cassette from a reputable reseller but am just a little concerned as it doesn’t have Bottega Veneta engraved on the triangle buckle
> Please could you authenticate it for me. Many thanks


It has all the markings of an authentic Padded Cassette Bag, IMO   I’m not sure if the first season of the padded cassettes had the engraving on the side of the buckle, or not. They seemed to make changes to most of the silhouettes every season.


----------



## V0N1B2

jess10141 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hoping to authenticate this prior to purchasing.
> 
> *Item Name: *BV Cabat Maxi Intrecciato Leather Medium
> *Seller name or ID:* Rebag (website)
> *Working Link to pictures: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Maxi Intrecciato Leather Medium Yellow 72818383
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic Yellow Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Maxi Intrecciato Leather Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 72818383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!


Those photos are inadequate. Need a crisp clear shot of the BV imprint on the bottom of the bag as well as full picture of both sides of the authenticity tag - not a macro of part of it.


----------



## bagsforeverand

V0N1B2 said:


> The Marco Polo Tote Bag is authentic, IMO


Yay! I did hit a jackpot. Thanks so much for taking the time and getting your expertise knowledge!


----------



## Marilla

V0N1B2 said:


> It has all the markings of an authentic Padded Cassette Bag, IMO   I’m not sure if the first season of the padded cassettes had the engraving on the side of the buckle, or not. They seemed to make changes to most of the silhouettes every season.



Thank you!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

V0N1B2 said:


> Those photos are inadequate. Need a crisp clear shot of the BV imprint on the bottom of the bag as well as full picture of both sides of the authenticity tag - not a macro of part of it.


Got it, thank you! Asked Rebag for the additional pics and they stated they didn't have any more of the bag...so maybe better just to pass.  Thanks again for taking the time to take a peek at it!


----------



## Irshat

Can someone please help me authenticate this BV for me? I have attached pictures. 

Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Irshat said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this BV for me? I have attached pictures.
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic Chain Knot.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Hi ladies,

I am trying to join the cabat train, and have fallen in love. Let me know what you think of this one. Thank you again, hoping this one is the real deal as it is quite beautiful. Of course, if you need additional pictures of anything, just let me know.


----------



## indiaink

jess10141 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am trying to join the cabat train, and have fallen in love. Let me know what you think of this one. Thank you again, hoping this one is the real deal as it is quite beautiful. Of course, if you need additional pictures of anything, just let me know.


Authentic from the Resort Collection 2008/09 - in Tea/Rame. Note the small areas of wear (where the color has worn away). Otherwise, this looks great, especially for its age!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

indiaink said:


> Authentic from the Resort Collection 2008/09 - in Tea/Rame. Note the small areas of wear (where the color has worn away). Otherwise, this looks great, especially for its age!



Yay, thank you so much! It's a beautiful, beautiful bag and agree....it looks like it is in quite good condition. I saw the small areas of wear too which don't bother me so much (and I love that it's got the squishiness to it over the years from wear) but I think I may have it sent out to Modern Leather to have a bit of love/spa day. 

Thank you again!


----------



## fanki1983

Hello BV authenticators, first time ever to own a BV bag.  This is bought from an expert seller in VC.  The leather just smell amazing even though this is not brand new.   Thank you for your help 

*Item Name:*
Grey Tote bag (not sure the exact name or year).. but this tote is not a wide tote.  

*Seller name or ID:*
Tracy

*Working Link to pictures:*
Leather tote Bottega Veneta Grey in Leather - 16306137 (vestiairecollective.com)


----------



## indiaink

fanki1983 said:


> Hello BV authenticators, first time ever to own a BV bag.  This is bought from an expert seller in VC.  The leather just smell amazing even though this is not brand new.   Thank you for your help
> 
> *Item Name:*
> Grey Tote bag (not sure the exact name or year).. but this tote is not a wide tote.
> 
> *Seller name or ID:*
> Tracy
> 
> *Working Link to pictures:*
> Leather tote Bottega Veneta Grey in Leather - 16306137 (vestiairecollective.com)


Authentic. @V0N1B2 may know the name.


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your help on this one...I have not been active on the forums much...but rely on your expertise:
Item Name: Large Campana
Listing number: 224849600482
Seller name or ID: woman-of-strength
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2248496004...,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid
Comments: N/A


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your help on this one...I have not been active on the forums much...but rely on your expertise:
> Item Name: Large Campana
> Listing number: 224849600482
> Seller name or ID: woman-of-strength
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/224849600482?mkevt=1&mkpid=0&emsid=e11051.m43.l1123&mkcid=7&ch=osgood&euid=ef984bdf59e643acaede89b30c620599&bu=43183214642&osub=-1~1&crd=20220301073704&segname=11051&sojTags=ch=ch,bu=bu,osub=osub,crd=crd,segname=segname,chnl=mkcid
> Comments: N/A


The Large Campana in Chene is authentic, IMO. 
I think it’s from 2011?


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Campana in Chene is authentic, IMO.
> I think it’s from 2011?


Wow, that was quick!  Thank you for this and for the color ID also.


----------



## GoStanford

When it rains it pours.  I could not resist this one, requesting retroactive authentication.  This is a style I have always wanted to try as I think it lends itself to good internal organization:
Item Name: Cocker in cervo intrecciato
Listing number: 471477
Seller name: Yoogi's Closet
Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/152623/
Comments: N/A


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> When it rains it pours.  I could not resist this one, requesting retroactive authentication.  This is a style I have always wanted to try as I think it lends itself to good internal organization:
> Item Name: Cocker in cervo intrecciato
> Listing number: 471477
> Seller name: Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/152623/
> Comments: N/A


The Ebano Cocker (from around 2007?) is authentic, IMO


----------



## bugbuggg

Item Name: unsure
Seller name or ID: got at estate sale
Working Link to pictures: attached
Comments: Could I get an authentication on this bag? I can’t find any other tags on it. Feels high quality on the outside and inside and the metal tag looks correct but I’m not 100%.


----------



## indiaink

bugbuggg said:


> Item Name: unsure
> Seller name or ID: got at estate sale
> Working Link to pictures: attached
> Comments: Could I get an authentication on this bag? I can’t find any other tags on it. Feels high quality on the outside and inside and the metal tag looks correct but I’m not 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342311


Authentic vintage. That was before the forum's time but we've seen quite a bit. You may find remnants of a blue tag inside the zippered pocket; that tag was placed in such a way that the zipper kept catching on it so owners eventually cut it out.


----------



## bugbuggg

indiaink said:


> Authentic vintage. That was before the forum's time but we've seen quite a bit. You may find remnants of a blue tag inside the zippered pocket; that tag was placed in such a way that the zipper kept catching on it so owners eventually cut it out.


thanks for the info! Any idea of a name or age of the bag? Or is there another thread I should post in for that kind of thing? Thanks again!


----------



## GoStanford

This is incomplete info because it's The Real Real, so if you are not able to fully authenticate, I completely understand!

Item Name: Catalano Campana (I think it's the smaller size)
Listing number: BOT131815
Seller name or ID: The Real Real
Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-leather-hobo-bag-ccosl
Comments: Hardware looks gold toned to me; edited - I am finding some photos online of the Catalano Campana with gold tone hardware; I think that aspect is OK but appreciate any input


----------



## pqq23

Hi BV authenticators, would be very grateful if you could verify the authenticity of this bag. Seller claims that it is brand new from a Europe outlet sale. Thank you!

*Item Name: Intrecciato Medium Double-Chain Tote
Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: onlyauthenticstuffsellinghere
Working Link: https://carousell.app.link/ju5cCkfjdob
Comments: - *


----------



## jbags07

Hello authenticators  I purchased a lanyard from Luxury Closet. It arrived this evening, and it does not feel right to me. The hardware is more black rather then brunito, the woven part seems a little thicker, and the leather is very shiny….but, I’ve purchased 2 lanyards recently from the BV outlet, and the metals are silver-tone on one, goldtone on the other, and the metal itself is very flimsy compared to older lanyards, so maybe this blackish metal could be authentic, but DL era, BV?

Its really difficult to compare the heat stamps on this one and a lanyard i know to be authentic, b/c its partially obscured by the cord, and is very small for my old eyes…DH attempted to take a pic using a magnifier app, not sure if it will suffice.

I am attaching pix in addition to the listing pix. Along with an authentic Nero lanyard to show the differences in both thickness and hardware color. And the dust bag/box it came with (on top), compared with an authentic dust bag/box (bottom).  These seem very off to me also, and are different then any of my other ones…..thank you for any input you have!

item name: blue lanyard
Listing number :  no item number that i can see
Seller:  The Luxury Closet
Link:  https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/product/view?id=586782


----------



## dolali

Hello!
Can I get help authenticating this Lauren clutch?  It is listed as "gun metallic" but it looks non-metallic to me?
Thank you so much for your time and help!

Item name: Bottega Veneta Clutch Bag Intrecciato 481815 Gun Metallic Leather Ladies
Seller: elady
Working link: https://mall.elady.com/item/title/B...ato-481815-Gun-Metallic-Leather-Ladies-GZryvh


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> This is incomplete info because it's The Real Real, so if you are not able to fully authenticate, I completely understand!
> 
> Item Name: Catalano Campana (I think it's the smaller size)
> Listing number: BOT131815
> Seller name or ID: The Real Real
> Working Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-leather-hobo-bag-ccosl
> Comments: Hardware looks gold toned to me; edited - I am finding some photos online of the Catalano Campana with gold tone hardware; I think that aspect is OK but appreciate any input


Hi, sorry I was on a little vacation. I can't really say 100% if it's authentic because the authenticity tag isn't shown but I can't recall ever seeing fakes in this particular style. 
If you bought it, please post the relevant pics here when you get it.


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Hi, sorry I was on a little vacation. I can't really say 100% if it's authentic because the authenticity tag isn't shown but I can't recall ever seeing fakes in this particular style.
> If you bought it, please post the relevant pics here when you get it.


Thank you and I hope you had a good vacation!


----------



## V0N1B2

pqq23 said:


> Hi BV authenticators, would be very grateful if you could verify the authenticity of this bag. Seller claims that it is brand new from a Europe outlet sale. Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name: Intrecciato Medium Double-Chain Tote
> Listing number: NA
> Seller name or ID: onlyauthenticstuffsellinghere
> Working Link: https://carousell.app.link/ju5cCkfjdob
> Comments: - *


This looks good - no red flags, but ideally I'd really like to see a clearer photo of the authenticity tag (without the shadows)


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Hello authenticators  I purchased a lanyard from Luxury Closet. It arrived this evening, and it does not feel right to me. The hardware is more black rather then brunito, the woven part seems a little thicker, and the leather is very shiny….but, I’ve purchased 2 lanyards recently from the BV outlet, and the metals are silver-tone on one, goldtone on the other, and the metal itself is very flimsy compared to older lanyards, so maybe this blackish metal could be authentic, but DL era, BV?
> 
> Its really difficult to compare the heat stamps on this one and a lanyard i know to be authentic, b/c its partially obscured by the cord, and is very small for my old eyes…DH attempted to take a pic using a magnifier app, not sure if it will suffice.
> 
> I am attaching pix in addition to the listing pix. Along with an authentic Nero lanyard to show the differences in both thickness and hardware color. And the dust bag/box it came with (on top), compared with an authentic dust bag/box (bottom).  These seem very off to me also, and are different then any of my other ones…..thank you for any input you have!
> 
> item name: blue lanyard
> Listing number :  no item number that i can see
> Seller:  The Luxury Closet
> Link:  https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/product/view?id=586782
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346358
> View attachment 5346359
> View attachment 5346360
> View attachment 5346361
> View attachment 5346362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346370


I don't have any experience with lanyards. Let's see what @indiaink has to say. I think she she's owned a few throughout the years. The leather looks really shiny - is it like a patent?


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Hello!
> Can I get help authenticating this Lauren clutch?  It is listed as "gun metallic" but it looks non-metallic to me?
> Thank you so much for your time and help!
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Clutch Bag Intrecciato 481815 Gun Metallic Leather Ladies
> Seller: elady
> Working link: https://mall.elady.com/item/title/B...ato-481815-Gun-Metallic-Leather-Ladies-GZryvh


I didn't see a photo of the authenticity tag in the listing, or I may have missed it? Please ask the seller for that, but so far it looks okay. I can't remember if BV did The Lauren in New Light Gray or something similar. It could be Antique Silver, as the leather looks like it has a very slight sheen to it.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't have any experience with lanyards. Let's see what @indiaink has to say. I think she she's owned a few throughout the years. The leather looks really shiny - is it like a patent?


Thank u V0N . Hopefully Indiaink can tell. I have not emailed Luxury Closet yet. The leather is indeed very shiny, but not patent. And does not even really feel like leather. The hardware tho, unless in DL’s  reign he did these in a black flat finish, its not brunito.

edited to add, it could be patent leather, i can’t tell!  Probably b/c i am suspicious s out the hardware, and the box/pouch…..


----------



## jbags07

Adding this pic. Upon closer examination i found a seam/cut in the leather, this is near the top of the lanyard. Not sure if this is common, or a signal that something is amiss with it.


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> I didn't see a photo of the authenticity tag in the listing, or I may have missed it? Please ask the seller for that, but so far it looks okay. I can't remember if BV did The Lauren in New Light Gray or something similar. It could be Antique Silver, as the leather looks like it has a very slight sheen to it.



Thank you so much @V0N1B2! You are amazing! 
I will ask the seller for the authenticity tag.


----------



## ssyy90

Hello, I wanted to know if this bag is authentic. I believe the serial number listed on the website is 10500105389NE which seems different from other serial numbers I have seen. Thank you!

Item name: Nappa Intrecciato Small Veneta Hobo Black
Seller: Fashionphile
Working link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-small-veneta-hobo-black-920679


----------



## pqq23

Thank you very much!! Will try to see if I can get a clearer picture. 



V0N1B2 said:


> This looks good - no red flags, but ideally I'd really like to see a clearer photo of the authenticity tag (without the shadows)


----------



## ValiaB

Good morning, 

Thank you for making such a wonderful service available for free. I would like to share this listing from VC: 

Item Name: JODIE LEATHER HANDBAG
Seller name or ID: Ionut (https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-14778415.shtml#sell)
Working Link to pictures: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-jodie-bottega-veneta-handbag-21578820.shtml
Comments: it appears that VC already pre-authenticated the purse, but I am a bit put off by the green dust bag. I am no expert for this brand, but all the items I own and purchased recently have a white dust bag with green font. I expected this bag to have the same, since it appears to be the new, rounded shape.

Thanks in advance, I totally understand if these are not enough pictures and it is not possible to formulate an opinion. 

Best, 
Valentina


----------



## V0N1B2

ssyy90 said:


> Hello, I wanted to know if this bag is authentic. I believe the serial number listed on the website is 10500105389NE which seems different from other serial numbers I have seen. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Nappa Intrecciato Small Veneta Hobo Black
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Working link:https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-small-veneta-hobo-black-920679


Ideally, I would like to see photos of the heatstamp and authenticity tag - I don't know if Fashionphile is getting lazy or what. They used to photograph these parts and post them in the listing. Not being able to see those things, I can't give you an informed opinion, but the listing looks to be a Medium Nero Veneta from around 2000-2002.


----------



## V0N1B2

ValiaB said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Thank you for making such a wonderful service available for free. I would like to share this listing from VC:
> 
> Item Name: JODIE LEATHER HANDBAG
> Seller name or ID: Ionut (https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-14778415.shtml#sell)
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-jodie-bottega-veneta-handbag-21578820.shtml
> Comments: it appears that VC already pre-authenticated the purse, but I am a bit put off by the green dust bag. I am no expert for this brand, but all the items I own and purchased recently have a white dust bag with green font. I expected this bag to have the same, since it appears to be the new, rounded shape.
> 
> Thanks in advance, I totally understand if these are not enough pictures and it is not possible to formulate an opinion.
> 
> Best,
> Valentina


Need clear closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag sewn into the bottom of the bag


----------



## ValiaB

V0N1B2 said:


> Need clear closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag sewn into the bottom of the bag



Thanks for the advice, I will ask the seller. Are you of the opinion that the dust bag color by itself is not a reason to rule out authenticity? Thanks X


----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Hello!
> Can I get help authenticating this Lauren clutch?  It is listed as "gun metallic" but it looks non-metallic to me?
> Thank you so much for your time and help!
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Clutch Bag Intrecciato 481815 Gun Metallic Leather Ladies
> Seller: elady
> Working link: https://mall.elady.com/item/title/B...ato-481815-Gun-Metallic-Leather-Ladies-GZryvh





V0N1B2 said:


> I didn't see a photo of the authenticity tag in the listing, or I may have missed it? Please ask the seller for that, but so far it looks okay. I can't remember if BV did The Lauren in New Light Gray or something similar. It could be Antique Silver, as the leather looks like it has a very slight sheen to it.




Seller cant post a pic of authenticity tag because items like the one I asked about "are not sold directly by us, they are listed on the website by pre-approved sellers from all over Japan. These are all the photos the seller provided, and information on the condition."

Soooooo..... yeah, I am tempted but also worried if bag is not authentic or if its not as described. Seller gets mixed reviews on TPF
(I know, I know, stupid first world, unsubsequential, privileged "problems"... particularly now... sigh!)

PS. @V0N1B2 Hope you had a great mini vacay!


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Seller cant post a pic of authenticity tag because items like the one I asked about "are not sold directly by us, they are listed on the website by pre-approved sellers from all over Japan. These are all the photos the seller provided, and information on the condition."
> 
> Soooooo..... yeah, I am tempted but also worried if bag is not authentic or if its not as described. Seller gets mixed reviews on TPF
> (I know, I know, stupid first world, unsubsequential, privileged "problems"... particularly now... sigh!)
> 
> PS. @V0N1B2 Hope you had a great mini vacay!


Honestly, it’s such a great price I would probably take the chance (but that’s just me). I thought eLady was reputable? If I knew I would be able to return easily and get a full refund if it did turn out not to be authentic, then I would probably jump on it. But again, that’s me. I don’t feel like I can ask you to do the same because I wouldn’t want to be held responsible (in whatever way) telling you to go for it and take the chance. Would a return be fairly straightforward?
I will say that I don’t think I have seen a fake Lauren, and although the plaque is a little bit out of focus, it looks consistent with an authentic one.
Sorry I can’t be of more help


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> Honestly, it’s such a great price I would probably take the chance (but that’s just me). I thought eLady was reputable? If I knew I would be able to return easily and get a full refund if it did turn out not to be authentic, then I would probably jump on it. But again, that’s me. I don’t feel like I can ask you to do the same because I wouldn’t want to be held responsible (in whatever way) telling you to go for it and take the chance. Would a return be fairly straightforward?
> I will say that I don’t think I have seen a fake Lauren, and although the plaque is a little bit out of focus, it looks consistent with an authentic one.
> Sorry I can’t be of more help



Thank you for your response. Definitely very, very helpful! I think if I pay with paypal I am protected in case something goes wrong.  The Lauren has been on my wishlist for a while. I don't currently own any clutches, but I had a clutch in the 80's and carried it often! (yeap, I am THAT old )
BV is truly a work of art! Particularly TM era bags 

I very much appreciate your feedback and thoughts


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Item name: Nappa Intrecciato Large Knot Hobo New Steel

Working link to pictures (this is a Norwegian resell-website): https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=249251128

Additional information: This bag comes with certificate from Real Authentication that says it's authentic. My only concern is that the zipperpulls don't have any logo/engraving on the back which the seller sent me a picture of. As these pics is not published in the link above, I will insert them here for you to see: 






I've also used the QR code from the certificate to check if the zipperpull pic was sent to RA for authentication purposes, which it was. But I still want a second opinion from you experienced ladies here, as I've heard that authentication services do fail sometimes. TIA


----------



## V0N1B2

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> Item name: Nappa Intrecciato Large Knot Hobo New Steel
> 
> Working link to pictures (this is a Norwegian resell-website): https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=249251128
> 
> Additional information: This bag comes with certificate from Real Authentication that says it's authentic. My only concern is that the zipperpulls don't have any logo/engraving on the back which the seller sent me a picture of. As these pics is not published in the link above, I will insert them here for you to see:
> 
> View attachment 5348697
> View attachment 5348698
> View attachment 5348699
> 
> 
> I've also used the QR code from the certificate to check if the zipperpull pic was sent to RA for authentication purposes, which it was. But I still want a second opinion from you experienced ladies here, as I've heard that authentication services do fail sometimes. TIA


This Pillow Knot Hobo, also known as the Sofio Fiocco Hobo is authentic, IMO 
They had been making this bag since at least 2008 up until Tomas Maier left BV and has been sold exclusively in outlets. I think originally, the style started off being sold in boutiques, but were later sold only in outlets.
I believe the purse in the listing is probably from a BV outlet which is why the zipper is a) unbranded, and b) nylon. The colour looks like Camel - the original Camel from 2007-ish, not one of the more recent Camels, which were darker. When items are made for outlets, they often do not follow the current seasonal colours and will use leftover leathers from previous seasons and/or make bags in colours that sell well. 

*Not all outlet bags had/have plastic, unbranded zippers though. This is another example of not having standard "rules" re: identifying and authenticating Bottega Veneta.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

V0N1B2 said:


> This Pillow Knot Hobo, also known as the Sofio Fiocco Hobo is authentic, IMO
> They had been making this bag since at least 2008 up until Tomas Maier left BV and has been sold exclusively in outlets. I think originally, the style started off being sold in boutiques, but were later sold only in outlets.
> I believe the purse in the listing is probably from a BV outlet which is why the zipper is a) unbranded, and b) nylon. The colour looks like Camel - the original Camel from 2007-ish, not one of the more recent Camels, which were darker. When items are made for outlets, they often do not follow the current seasonal colours and will with use leftover leathers from previous seasons and/or make bags in colours that sell well.
> 
> *Not all outlet bags had/have plastic, unbranded zippers though. This is another example of not having standard "rules" re: identifying and authenticating Bottega Veneta.


Oh wow, thank you so much for all the info you shared!! I've already bought it, so this was very interesting to read  And you for sure also gave me a much better piece of mind by sharing all of this! Thank you so so much


----------



## hikerbiker

Hello experts of BV ! This is my first post here ever, and I am hoping you can help me out. I recently bought this bag from TRR: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/bottega-veneta-roma-satchel-ccxye
I thought that TRR was guaranteed to be authentic and didn't think much of it when I bought it. Paid for it, packed it away. I recently remembered this forum and have been browsing through this site and realized that I never looked very closely at the bag I had bought. When inspecting it last night I saw that the handles are flat, not woven. I then went into a rabbit hole of looking for Romas with flat handles but can't find any online. Is this bag likely to be a fake? I am attaching the authenticity tag to this post. I am at work and don't have the heatstamp but I can attach more pics when I get homed. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Last night I emailed TRR and they offered to take it back ! Which seems weird. Wouldn't they stand by anything they authenticate ? Or were they just being nice?
I really do love the Roma but don't want a fake. Will you please help me with your insights? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## V0N1B2

hikerbiker said:


> Hello experts of BV ! This is my first post here ever, and I am hoping you can help me out. I recently bought this bag from TRR: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/bottega-veneta-roma-satchel-ccxye
> I thought that TRR was guaranteed to be authentic and didn't think much of it when I bought it. Paid for it, packed it away. I recently remembered this forum and have been browsing through this site and realized that I never looked very closely at the bag I had bought. When inspecting it last night I saw that the handles are flat, not woven. I then went into a rabbit hole of looking for Romas with flat handles but can't find any online. Is this bag likely to be a fake? I am attaching the authenticity tag to this post. I am at work and don't have the heatstamp but I can attach more pics when I get homed.
> View attachment 5349030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I emailed TRR and they offered to take it back ! Which seems weird. Wouldn't they stand by anything they authenticate ? Or were they just being nice?
> I really do love the Roma but don't want a fake. Will you please help me with your insights? I would really appreciate it.


It's not a Roma.
It's a Milano '17 from Spring 2017 (or Resort, I can't  remember which)
And yes, it's authentic


----------



## hikerbiker

Thank you so much  I am in awe of how quick and knowledgeable you all are !


----------



## anthsm

Hi,

*Item Name: *Nodini Crossbody Bag*
Seller name or ID: *private seller*
Comments:* I purchased this newer nodini bag lightly used. It looks impeccably made, just like my other, older nodini bag. The leather is soft, and all the details appear right. Original owner lost the mirror and dustbag. However, when I received it, I discovered that it is also missing the originality certified label in the inner zipper pocket. In fact, it appears the pocket seam on the side where there's supposed to be a label, was stitched from the outside (see last 2 pictures). Would you have concerns about the authenticity of this bag?

I am wondering, is it impossible to authenticate the bag without this originality certified label? 

Really appreciate all your help and input, thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

anthsm said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Item Name: *Nodini Crossbody Bag
> *Seller name or ID: *private seller
> *Comments:* I purchased this newer nodini bag lightly used. It looks impeccably made, just like my other, older nodini bag. The leather is soft, and all the details appear right. Original owner lost the mirror and dustbag. However, when I received it, I discovered that it is also missing the originality certified label in the inner zipper pocket. In fact, it appears the pocket seam on the side where there's supposed to be a label, was stitched from the outside (see last 2 pictures). Would you have concerns about the authenticity of this bag?
> 
> I am wondering, is it impossible to authenticate the bag without this originality certified label?
> 
> Really appreciate all your help and input, thank you.


Interesting.
All the details are consistent with an authentic Nodini Messenger Bag. The zipper, the heatstamp, the quality of the leather, the quality of the interior suede lining, the quality of the stitching... The missing authenticity tag is odd. Everything else points to an authentic item. The interior pocket stitching: I feel like I've seen that somewhere but I can't place it - maybe it was on a Daniel Lee bag.  I am also trying to place the colour as well, to figure out if it is a colour consistent with a Nodini made between 2014-2019.
Is it possible this was purchased from an outlet by the original owner?
Unfortunately without that very important authenticity tag, it's almost impossible to give a definitive answer.

I would be very happy to have other members with Nodini-knowledge chime in with their opinions ("authenticator" or not)


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Interesting.
> All the details are consistent with an authentic Nodini Messenger Bag. The zipper, the heatstamp, the quality of the leather, the quality of the interior suede lining, the quality of the stitching... The missing authenticity tag is odd. Everything else points to an authentic item. The interior pocket stitching: I feel like I've seen that somewhere but I can't place it - maybe it was on a Daniel Lee bag.  I am also trying to place the colour as well, to figure out if it is a colour consistent with a Nodini made between 2014-2019.
> Is it possible this was purchased from an outlet by the original owner?
> Unfortunately without that very important authenticity tag, it's almost impossible to give a definitive answer.
> 
> I would be very happy to have other members with Nodini-knowledge chime in with their opinions ("authenticator" or not)


This means there was a repair made at some point. Going in through the inner pocket is the easiest way to do it.


----------



## ssyy90

V0N1B2 said:


> Ideally, I would like to see photos of the heatstamp and authenticity tag - I don't know if Fashionphile is getting lazy or what. They used to photograph these parts and post them in the listing. Not being able to see those things, I can't give you an informed opinion, but the listing looks to be a Medium Nero Veneta from around 2000-2002.



Thank you so much for your time and expertise! I greatly appreciate it! Here are the additional photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

ssyy90 said:


> Thank you so much for your time and expertise! I greatly appreciate it! Here are the additional photos.


The authenticity tag is sewn into the right side of the interior pocket. That’s the thing we need to see.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Hello authenticators  I purchased a lanyard from Luxury Closet. It arrived this evening, and it does not feel right to me. The hardware is more black rather then brunito, the woven part seems a little thicker, and the leather is very shiny….but, I’ve purchased 2 lanyards recently from the BV outlet, and the metals are silver-tone on one, goldtone on the other, and the metal itself is very flimsy compared to older lanyards, so maybe this blackish metal could be authentic, but DL era, BV?
> 
> Its really difficult to compare the heat stamps on this one and a lanyard i know to be authentic, b/c its partially obscured by the cord, and is very small for my old eyes…DH attempted to take a pic using a magnifier app, not sure if it will suffice.
> 
> I am attaching pix in addition to the listing pix. Along with an authentic Nero lanyard to show the differences in both thickness and hardware color. And the dust bag/box it came with (on top), compared with an authentic dust bag/box (bottom).  These seem very off to me also, and are different then any of my other ones…..thank you for any input you have!
> 
> item name: blue lanyard
> Listing number :  no item number that i can see
> Seller:  The Luxury Closet
> Link:  https://theluxurycloset.com/us-en/product/view?id=586782
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346358
> View attachment 5346359
> View attachment 5346360
> View attachment 5346361
> View attachment 5346362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346370


@jbags07 It is an older model, and authentic. I have several of the lanyards, and I don’t think each is exactly the same as the other.


----------



## ssyy90

V0N1B2 said:


> The authenticity tag is sewn into the right side of the interior pocket. That’s the thing we need to see.



The first photo is the authenticity code. The second photo is what is on the back of the authenticity code. Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> @jbags07 It is an older model, and authentic. I have several of the lanyards, and I don’t think each is exactly the same as the other.


Awesome!  Thank you very very Much!  I have been hunting lanyards and they are quite hard to find. I am thrilled to have this blue one, and to know its authentic. I appreciate your input and expertise


----------



## indiaink

ssyy90 said:


> The first photo is the authenticity code. The second photo is what is on the back of the authenticity code. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5351520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351530


This is authentic vintage.


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Hi, sorry I was on a little vacation. I can't really say 100% if it's authentic because the authenticity tag isn't shown but I can't recall ever seeing fakes in this particular style.
> If you bought it, please post the relevant pics here when you get it.



Here are some additional photos of the lovely green Catalano Campana.  I can see why this came up as a favorite for people in some older posts.  It feels strong yet pliable and the color has held up very well.  I feel good about this bag purchase (assuming you feel it's authentic).  Somebody took care of this bag, kept the original cards that came with it, treated it well.


----------



## tillywhelan




----------



## indiaink

tillywhelan said:


> View attachment 5353076


See the first post in this thread for the photos we need, but I can tell you that based on just the tag and zipper pull you've shown, this is not authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Here are some additional photos of the lovely green Catalano Campana.  I can see why this came up as a favorite for people in some older posts.  It feels strong yet pliable and the color has held up very well.  I feel good about this bag purchase (assuming you feel it's authentic).  Somebody took care of this bag, kept the original cards that came with it, treated it well.
> View attachment 5352991
> 
> View attachment 5352993
> 
> View attachment 5352994
> 
> View attachment 5352995
> 
> View attachment 5352996
> 
> View attachment 5352997
> 
> View attachment 5352998
> 
> View attachment 5353000


Thanks for the additional photos. The Catalano Campana is authentic, IMO  
I’m not sure about the colour, I don’t have much info from that far back. It may have just been called Olive or something. It’s from around 2004-2005, I think the same year as the Rivets Veneta (whatever year that was).


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the additional photos. The Catalano Campana is authentic, IMO
> I’m not sure about the colour, I don’t have much info from that far back. It may have just been called Olive or something. It’s from around 2004-2005, I think the same year as the Rivets Veneta (whatever year that was).


Glad to hear it looks authentic!  It's beautiful, does look like an Olive, but I think was also referred to as Green in various older threads  This is what I remember leather totes feeling like in the mid 2000s, that kind of veined dyed leather, nice and hardy.  Off to look up the Rivets Veneta!  Thank you @V0N1B2 for all your helpful info and authentication


----------



## tillywhelan

View attachment 5353076


----------



## tillywhelan

Hello, I was interested in this cinnabar padded cassette bag, but a couple things may not seem right.  The metal lock plate does not have that cupped curve at the pinnacle of the depressed part of the plate (below the BV insignia).  The authentication tag looks like fabric, not the papery labels that I have seen in other BV bags.  Other features, like the stitching and stamps were looking look to me. If anyone can help, please let me know. I'm trying to post photos. Thanks!


indiaink said:


> See the first post in this thread for the photos we need, but I can tell you that based on just the tag and zipper pull you've shown, this is not authentic.





tillywhelan said:


> View attachment 5353076





indiaink said:


> See the first post in this thread for the photos we need, but I can tell you that based on just the tag and zipper pull you've shown, this is not authentic.


Thank you I had trouble downloading a set of photos but did not think the tag was authentic.  Is BV continuing to use only the paper like tags (this one looks like fabric) that I see in many authentic BV?  Also, on the the cassette bags do all the metal plates feature a cupped curve at the pinnacle of the depressed part of the plate (below the BV insignia).  I've seen some on listed bags with undefined curve like in photo below coming from this same bag above.  Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

tillywhelan said:


> Hello, I was interested in this cinnabar padded cassette bag, but a couple things may not seem right.  The metal lock plate does not have that cupped curve at the pinnacle of the depressed part of the plate (below the BV insignia).  The authentication tag looks like fabric, not the papery labels that I have seen in other BV bags.  Other features, like the stitching and stamps were looking look to me. If anyone can help, please let me know. I'm trying to post photos. Thanks!
> 
> Thank you I had trouble downloading a set of photos but did not think the tag was authentic.  Is BV continuing to use only the paper like tags (this one looks like fabric) that I see in many authentic BV?  Also, on the the cassette bags do all the metal plates feature a cupped curve at the pinnacle of the depressed part of the plate (below the BV insignia).  I've seen some on listed bags with undefined curve like in photo below coming from this same bag above.  Thank you!


Since Bottega Veneta just appointed a new creative director, we have no way to know what changes may be made at this time. Should you find another bag you’re interested in, please feel free to get it authenticated here with the requested photos.


----------



## tillywhelan

Hello again,
I saw this BV padded cassette bag.  I asked the seller for photos of the authencity tag and a better view of metal lock plate (it still has the plastic covering over it. The area around the heat stamp look a little elevated/padded. The ebay link shows several photos. Please let me know what you think.  Thanks very much!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/353956382609?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=5dcff66573c34f96bc462a805daaf42b&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=165332735358&itm=353956382609&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Bottega+Veneta&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:2726435c-a631-11ec-8de6-6241e6c26660|parentrq:99938c3617f0ab9e878ffe08fffc9184|iid:1


----------



## tillywhelan




----------



## tillywhelan




----------



## dolali

dolali said:


> Hello!
> Can I get help authenticating this Lauren clutch?  It is listed as "gun metallic" but it looks non-metallic to me?
> Thank you so much for your time and help!
> 
> Item name: Bottega Veneta Clutch Bag Intrecciato 481815 Gun Metallic Leather Ladies
> Seller: elady
> Working link: https://mall.elady.com/item/title/B...ato-481815-Gun-Metallic-Leather-Ladies-GZryvh





V0N1B2 said:


> Honestly, it’s such a great price I would probably take the chance (but that’s just me). I thought eLady was reputable? If I knew I would be able to return easily and get a full refund if it did turn out not to be authentic, then I would probably jump on it. But again, that’s me. I don’t feel like I can ask you to do the same because I wouldn’t want to be held responsible (in whatever way) telling you to go for it and take the chance. Would a return be fairly straightforward?
> I will say that I don’t think I have seen a fake Lauren, and although the plaque is a little bit out of focus, it looks consistent with an authentic one.
> Sorry I can’t be of more help






I ended up buying the bag! It just arrived. It has been a long time since my heart skipped a bit when I opened a package containing a purse! IT IS BEAUTIFUL (if authentic of course!) and it looks brand new! Came with dust bag, mirror and paperwork. And I think it is Antique Silver, which makes me so, so happy. Thank you so much for authenticating it for me. 






	

		
			
		

		
	
. And


----------



## dolali

Thank you for the love @indiaink. Can I assume it is authentic? I want to load her up even if my only trip today is to Target


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> I ended up buying the bag! It just arrived. It has been a long time since my heart skipped a bit when I opened a package containing a purse! IT IS BEAUTIFUL (if authentic of course!) and it looks brand new! Came with dust bag, mirror and paperwork. And I think it is Antique Silver, which makes me so, so happy. Thank you so much for authenticating it for me.
> 
> View attachment 5356684
> View attachment 5356686
> View attachment 5356691
> View attachment 5356692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And
> 
> View attachment 5356693
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356694
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356695
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356696
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356697
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356702


Oooh nice find dolali 
I’m glad you decided to risk it. It’s authentic, IMO and the subtle sheen makes me think it’s Antique Silver from…2018?


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> Oooh nice find dolali
> I’m glad you decided to risk it. It’s authentic, IMO and the subtle sheen makes me think it’s Antique Silver from…2018?



 

Thank you so, so much @V0N1B2! Sharing your thoughts about this Lauren helped me a lot. It does have a metallic "feel" in person, so thank you for ID'ing color too!

I can't believe I finally own the Lauren, in such a beautiful color and like new condition! 

Thank you again


----------



## BethIG

Item name: Mini Weave Black Small Crossbody Bag
Listing number: not yet listed
Seller ID: not linked 

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ww0J3xoYyj6acoAR_9pF94mBOYcePcmF


----------



## taco1209

Hello authenticators! 
Please help me authenticate the bv intrecciatto mini pouch in porridge. My room has yellow lighting so the bag might look more yellow than it actually is. The color is closer to the third photo with the bv tag. I've been trying to authenticate myself by going through the old posts but I thought it would be wiser to just ask someone who has the knowledge . I bought it from a local luxury bag reseller.
I stuffed the bag with socks so that it does not lose shape but it actually made creases inside the bag...
Thank you so much for your help in advance!!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Item name: Medium Campana 
Comments: Purchased from Fashionphile but it was a gift so I don't have a link for it. Color looks to me like chene but not sure if that's right. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

YellowLabKiss said:


> Item name: Medium Campana
> Comments: Purchased from Fashionphile but it was a gift so I don't have a link for it. Color looks to me like chene but not sure if that's right. Thank you!


The Medium Campana is authentic, IMO. 
I think it’s probably Camel from 2016. It doesn’t quite look like Chene in your photos. One of the pictures looks like Sand/New Sand  but you know BV  
I think Chene was a little richer colour. I know a lot of times the interior zipper of the pocket was plain, but does yours have an imprint, and if so then what? (Can pinpoint a date range)


----------



## V0N1B2

BethIG said:


> Item name: Mini Weave Black Small Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: not yet listed
> Seller ID: not linked
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1ww0J3xoYyj6acoAR_9pF94mBOYcePcmF


Please post the photos into the thread.


----------



## V0N1B2

taco1209 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> Please help me authenticate the bv intrecciatto mini pouch in porridge. My room has yellow lighting so the bag might look more yellow than it actually is. The color is closer to the third photo with the bv tag. I've been trying to authenticate myself by going through the old posts but I thought it would be wiser to just ask someone who has the knowledge . I bought it from a local luxury bag reseller.
> I stuffed the bag with socks so that it does not lose shape but it actually made creases inside the bag...
> Thank you so much for your help in advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357187
> View attachment 5357188
> View attachment 5357189
> View attachment 5357221
> View attachment 5357190
> View attachment 5357191
> View attachment 5357192
> View attachment 5357185
> View attachment 5357186
> 
> View attachment 5357182


I really don’t like authenticating Daniel Lee items but I see no red flags with this. The photos provided show an authentic pouch, IMO


----------



## taco1209

Okay, thanks for your opinion @V0N1B2 !!


----------



## BethIG

V0N1B2 said:


> Please post the photos into the thread.





V0N1B2 said:


> Please post the photos into the thread.


----------



## BethIG

Here are some photos


----------



## V0N1B2

BethIG said:


> Here are some photos


Thanks for those.  Vintage is not really my specialty but it appears to be an authentic bag. I'd like @indiaink to have a look as well. Is there any sort of tag inside the interior pocket? I think it's from the mid-90s (that's when they used that font)


----------



## indiaink

BethIG said:


> Here are some photos





V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for those.  Vintage is not really my specialty but it appears to be an authentic bag. I'd like @indiaink to have a look as well. Is there any sort of tag inside the interior pocket? I think it's from the mid-90s (that's when they used that font)


I will say that it is authentic 'vintage', but I'd love to see any photos of the tag you should find in the interior pocket.


----------



## BethIG

And 2 more 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
details


----------



## BethIG

No tag inside  trying  figure out year made. Any ideas ?


----------



## BethIG

Here is the tag I found in the inner compartment


----------



## indiaink

BethIG said:


> Here is the tag I found in the inner compartment


Yep, this is authentic. Mid-90s, that’s the best we can do. Thank you so much for taking all these great photos!


----------



## BethIG

Thanks!


----------



## tillywhelan

Item name: Green Bottega Veneta Padded Bag   


> item number 343968634669





> working link https://www.ebay.com/itm/353968634669?ViewItem=&item=353968634669





> Can anyone comment on the authencity of this bag?  I asked seller to post more photos (below). More photos on the link, but I think the ones below are better photos to view.  The authencity tag material looks different compared to BV paper like tags.  Also, the area around the heat stamp seems padded/elevated. The plastic covering is still on the lock plate, although I did ask if she could peel back for photos.                                                                                                                       Thank you!














Listing number: 353968634669
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





> working link





> https://www.ebay.com/itm/353968634669?ViewItem=&item=353968634669


----------



## pm0964

Hello Ladies!  I would appreciate it if you could authenticate the following.  Also, is this a PM or MM?

*Item Name:  *Bottega Veneta Tote
*Listing number:   *L2104782* 
Seller name or ID: *The Brand Collector*
Working Link: https:*








						Bottega Veneta Hippo Tote
					

The Brand Collector is an official reseller of second hand luxury products. Do not hesitate if you have any questions, the team will be happy to help. Nous parlons français - hablamos español.  Brand: Bottega Veneta Model: Hippo Color: Black Material: Leather Inclusions: Dust bag, pouch...




					www.tradesy.com
				



*
Comments:* 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## indiaink

tillywhelan said:


> Item name: Green Bottega Veneta Padded Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listing number: 353968634669


Not authentic. The metal closure doesn’t appear evenly attached, and the tag is from a much older bag. ETA: And besides which, not even new BV creative directors would have that tag sewn into the pocket like that. Sheesh.


----------



## indiaink

pm0964 said:


> Hello Ladies!  I would appreciate it if you could authenticate the following.  Also, is this a PM or MM?
> 
> *Item Name:  *Bottega Veneta Tote
> *Listing number:   *L2104782*
> Seller name or ID: *The Brand Collector
> *Working Link: https:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Hippo Tote
> 
> 
> The Brand Collector is an official reseller of second hand luxury products. Do not hesitate if you have any questions, the team will be happy to help. Nous parlons français - hablamos español.  Brand: Bottega Veneta Model: Hippo Color: Black Material: Leather Inclusions: Dust bag, pouch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments:*
> 
> Thank you in advance!


This is authentic, probably a Mini (in BV world, that would be PM), but confirm the sizing with the seller. You can also ask for a photo of the numbers on the white tag sewn in the base of the bag. He’s got the ‘front’ side, we need the back side.


----------



## pm0964

indiaink said:


> This is authentic, probably a Mini (in BV world, that would be PM), but confirm the sizing with the seller. You can also ask for a photo of the numbers on the white tag sewn in the base of the bag. He’s got the ‘front’ side, we need the back side.



Thank you!  I have asked for the other side of the white tag, but they indicated that they have no other pictures.  
Appreciate the prompt response!  Have a good day.


----------



## sasquaty

Hoping to please get an opinion. Yes I purchased before checking which I should know better doing. Feeling like this is not authentic but wanted to reach out before returning. Just jot sure of a couple things and I’ve not seen this size but was so cute.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## sasquaty

sasquaty said:


> Hoping to please get an opinion. Yes I purchased before checking which I should know better doing. Feeling like this is not authentic but wanted to reach out before returning. Just jot sure of a couple things and I’ve not seen this size but was so cute.
> Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thank you



Additional pic


----------



## indiaink

sasquaty said:


> Additional pic


You have a vintage Veneta in the color “Chocolate”. Congratulations!


----------



## sasquaty

indiaink said:


> You have a vintage Veneta in the color “Chocolate”. Congratulations!


Oh wow!! Thank you oh so much! I’ve never seen one that size but loved it so much. Glad to know it is authentic.


----------



## sasquaty

Quick question, this one seems smaller than I’ve seen before, is that just how they were? Like it’s smaller than a medium but bigger than a mini if the that makes sense.  Thank you!!


----------



## indiaink

sasquaty said:


> Quick question, this one seems smaller than I’ve seen before, is that just how they were? Like it’s smaller than a medium but bigger than a mini if the that makes sense.  Thank you!!


Yes - I’m not sure when they settled on the size of (Classic) Venetas that we know now (Medium, Large, Maxi, etc.) @V0N1B2 may know, but since this was an era before tPF time we may not ever know. I’ve seen these odd sizes on the resale market before, tho.


----------



## sasquaty

indiaink said:


> Yes - I’m not sure when they settled on the size of (Classic) Venetas that we know now (Medium, Large, Maxi, etc.) @V0N1B2 may know, but since this was an era before tPF time we may not ever know. I’ve seen these odd sizes on the resale market before, tho.


Thank you so much! It is in amazing condition, appears to never have been used it if so extremely minimally. I’m so glad it is authentic. At first I felt it was but then started second guessing myself. I truly appreciate your help.


----------



## happykid

Hello Authenticators, 

Please help to authenticate this Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch, Brown colour. I bought from local reseller. Much appreciated


----------



## klaralykke

Hey PF!
Can some help me to authenticate this orange dream? 

Model: BV belly hobo
Seller: private seller 
Dust bag included but no receipt 
Serial number: B02500469V

The bag feels quality and all details are correct from my POV, but it’s barely worn so I have an odd feeling.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Yes - I’m not sure when they settled on the size of (Classic) Venetas that we know now (Medium, Large, Maxi, etc.) @V0N1B2 may know, but since this was an era before tPF time we may not ever know. I’ve seen these odd sizes on the resale market before, tho.





sasquaty said:


> Quick question, this one seems smaller than I’ve seen before, is that just how they were? Like it’s smaller than a medium but bigger than a mini if the that makes sense.  Thank you!!


The style number on the tag states it's a Medium Veneta (05388). The Lampo zippers were only used for maybe 2 years or so, around 2000-2002. I assume the modern (as we know them) Veneta sizes were standardized by Tomas Maier after 2002, but as Indiaink wrote, it was before most of our time with the brand.


----------



## V0N1B2

happykid said:


> Hello Authenticators,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch, Brown colour. I bought from local reseller. Much appreciated


The Intrecciato Mini Pouch is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

klaralykke said:


> Hey PF!
> Can some help me to authenticate this orange dream?
> 
> Model: BV belly hobo
> Seller: private seller
> Dust bag included but no receipt
> Serial number: B02500469V
> 
> The bag feels quality and all details are correct from my POV, but it’s barely worn so I have an odd feeling.


The Medium Belly in what looks to be Tangerine from 2013 is authentic, IMO


----------



## sasquaty

V0N1B2 said:


> The style number on the tag states it's a Medium Veneta (05388). The Lampo zippers were only used for maybe 2 years or so, around 2000-2002. I assume the modern (as we know them) Veneta sizes were standardized by Tomas Maier after 2002, but as Indiaink wrote, it was before most of our time with the brand.


Thank you very much for that information. I think I would have preferred it to be a bit bigger but kind of like that mine seems a bit more unique compared to what we normally have seen. It really is a beautiful bag.


----------



## happykid

V0N1B2 said:


> The Intrecciato Mini Pouch is authentic, IMO



Thankyouu very much for the prompt reply! Happy to see your response and glad it is authentic!


----------



## klaralykke

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Belly in what looks to be Tangerine from 2013 is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much for the fast reply!


----------



## NRoss

Hello, please help with authentification - thank you!

Item Name: BV woven creme crossbody bag
Seller name or ID: private seller
Dust bag included

This has been storage for a number of years. There's BV card with what looks like a price tag
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
. It has a dust bag as well.


----------



## indiaink

NRoss said:


> Hello, please help with authentification - thank you!
> 
> Item Name: BV woven creme crossbody bag
> Seller name or ID: private seller
> Dust bag included
> 
> This has been storage for a number of years. There's BV card with what looks like a price tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364258
> View attachment 5364260
> View attachment 5364258
> View attachment 5364260
> View attachment 5364261
> View attachment 5364267
> View attachment 5364258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It has a dust bag as well.


Authentic vintage; this appears to be a perfect 'time capsule', approximately from the mid-80s.


----------



## NRoss

Wow...thanks so much for the quick reply! My mother left me BAGS of these in different colors! My only concern is that I didn't see a serial number and if I try to resell I wanted to have a comeback for why. Thanks again!


----------



## indiaink

NRoss said:


> Wow...thanks so much for the quick reply! My mother left me BAGS of these in different colors! My only concern is that I didn't see a serial number and if I try to resell I wanted to have a comeback for why. Thanks again!


Check inside the zippered pocket; in later years a authenticity tag was sewn into the seam of that pocket. BV doesn’t really have “serial“ numbers, per se, more model/color numbers, that sort of thing.


----------



## NRoss

Will do - this makes so much sense now. I've had a couple of these bags vetted by an online vintage shop already and they weren't concerned about the serial number. It really helps answer buyer questions. Thanks again.


----------



## purseuer

This is my first BV purchase. I'm thinking of getting Ball Hobo Bag. I'm not sure if this is authentic. Help!


----------



## indiaink

purseuer said:


> This is my first BV purchase. I'm thinking of getting Ball Hobo Bag. I'm not sure if this is authentic. Help!
> 
> View attachment 5365378


Your photos are showing up as one large photo with small ones under it. We need clear, full-size photos as outlined in post 1 in this thread.


----------



## purseuer

indiaink said:


> Your photos are showing up as one large photo with small ones under it. We need clear, full-size photos as outlined in post 1 in this thread.


I'm so sorry. I will try to upload better photos.


----------



## purseuer




----------



## indiaink

purseuer said:


> View attachment 5365388
> View attachment 5365388
> View attachment 5365389
> View attachment 5365390
> View attachment 5365391
> View attachment 5365392


Lovely authentic “Ball” hobo in excellent condition.


----------



## purseuer

indiaink said:


> Lovely authentic “Ball” hobo in excellent condition.


Thank you so much. Now I'm really excited about this first BV purchase.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Angelicasjostrand

Hi guys.
I’m new here. 
I live in tokyo and started to collect bottega bags.
I now have 3. I bought one a few month ago on an online resell shop and I’m a bit suspicious that this chain belt bag could be fake…the serial number tag looks a little bit different in color and material then my other two. Also stamp is different and it’s not placed in the centre…

please help


----------



## indiaink

Angelicasjostrand said:


> Hi guys.
> I’m new here.
> I live in tokyo and started to collect bottega bags.
> I now have 3. I bought one a few month ago on an online resell shop and I’m a bit suspicious that this chain belt bag could be fake…the serial number tag looks a little bit different in color and material then my other two. Also stamp is different and it’s not placed in the centre…
> 
> please help


Not authentic.


----------



## Sivvv

Hi!
Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item name: Padded Cassette Bag white
Seller Name: Tomasz

Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-padded-bottega-veneta-handbag-22156101.shtml

Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Sivvv said:


> Hi!
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item name: Padded Cassette Bag white
> Seller Name: Tomasz
> 
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-padded-bottega-veneta-handbag-22156101.shtml
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic.


----------



## Sivvv

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!!!


----------



## GoStanford

My apologies for the lighting - was eager to start the process for this bag.  It’s from The RealReal, where many great bags have been showing up, but as you know their photos are not too informative.

Item: Bronze Intrecciato Loop, I think it’s the large. I just could not angle my phone to show more of the zipper. Please let me know if you want more photos.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> My apologies for the lighting - was eager to start the process for this bag.  It’s from The RealReal, where many great bags have been showing up, but as you know their photos are not too informative.
> 
> Item: Bronze Intrecciato Loop, I think it’s the large. I just could not angle my phone to show more of the zipper. Please let me know if you want more photos.
> 
> View attachment 5372535
> View attachment 5372536
> View attachment 5372537
> View attachment 5372538
> View attachment 5372539
> View attachment 5372540


Gorgeously authentic. Congrats!


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> Gorgeously authentic. Congrats!


Thank you for the authentication and enthusiasm!  I appreciate the time you and your colleagues put into authentication.


----------



## MrsBookGuy

Hoping you can help with the following:

Item Name: briefcase
Seller name or ID: bought at an estate sale
Comments: I think it is a vintage item. I do not see a tag inside, although I don't think all vintage bags have tags.


----------



## indiaink

MrsBookGuy said:


> Hoping you can help with the following:
> 
> Item Name: briefcase
> Seller name or ID: bought at an estate sale
> Comments: I think it is a vintage item. I do not see a tag inside, although I don't think all vintage bags have tags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372870
> View attachment 5372871
> View attachment 5372872
> View attachment 5372873
> View attachment 5372874
> View attachment 5372875
> View attachment 5372876
> View attachment 5372877
> View attachment 5372878
> View attachment 5372879


This coated-canvas Bottega Veneta Brief bag is authentic.


----------



## MrsBookGuy

indiaink said:


> This coated-canvas Bottega Veneta Brief bag is authentic.


Thank you so much!


----------



## 505rachelgreen

Hello all, I am a newbie here so sorry if I am making a mistake in the post format. I bought this bag from mobile application called dolap that sells second hand stuff in istanbul. Can you help me to authenticate this bag ? These are the seller photos so some of them are little blurry. Thank you.

item name: bottega veneta intrecciato leather hobo
color: black
seller: https://link.dolap.com/CFUSM


----------



## indiaink

505rachelgreen said:


> Hello all, I am a newbie here so sorry if I am making a mistake in the post format. I bought this bag from mobile application called dolap that sells second hand stuff in istanbul. Can you help me to authenticate this bag ? These are the seller photos so some of them are little blurry. Thank you.
> 
> item name: bottega veneta intrecciato leather hobo
> color: black
> seller: https://link.dolap.com/CFUSM
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373592
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373593
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5373596


Authentic.


----------



## 505rachelgreen

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


thank you


----------



## 505rachelgreen

I was also eyeing this one in the same platform and i am also needing your much appreciated help to authenticate this one too. 

item name: BV interciatto hobo
Color: black
Seller: https://link.dolap.com/eWx2g


----------



## johncalvin

Hi Authenticators of BV!

I am new here and I would really appreciate if I could get my brand new BV pouch authenticated.
I bought it from a highly reputable local store, but I have reservations of its authenticity because of the following:

1) There was no authenticity card present. I find this strange because to my knowledge, most, if not all, luxury designer items have authenticity cards present.
2) The zipper does not have a Riri or a butterfly logo.

Here are some pictures of the pouch. 

ps. the "originality certified" tag is sewn in the bottom corner of the pouch, making it very difficult to take proper pictures. Also, I have used the pouch for a few days.


----------



## indiaink

johncalvin said:


> Hi Authenticators of BV!
> 
> I am new here and I would really appreciate if I could get my brand new BV pouch authenticated.
> I bought it from a highly reputable local store, but I have reservations of its authenticity because of the following:
> 
> 1) There was no authenticity card present. I find this strange because to my knowledge, most, if not all, luxury designer items have authenticity cards present.
> 2) The zipper does not have a Riri or a butterfly logo.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the pouch.
> 
> ps. the "originality certified" tag is sewn in the bottom corner of the pouch, making it very difficult to take proper pictures. Also, I have used the pouch for a few days.
> View attachment 5374304
> View attachment 5374286
> View attachment 5374290
> View attachment 5374292
> View attachment 5374306
> 
> View attachment 5374294
> View attachment 5374295
> View attachment 5374296
> View attachment 5374297
> View attachment 5374298
> View attachment 5374299
> View attachment 5374300


Authentic. Many things have changed over the years, and each new creative director also makes changes. If there were any paper cards with this item, they may have been misplaced. Non-attached paper cards are never a proof of authenticity.

ETA: By all means return it to the store if you are not happy with the 'looks' of it. A 'highly reputable local store' should have no issues with returns?


----------



## johncalvin

indiaink said:


> Authentic. Many things have changed over the years, and each new creative director also makes changes. If there were any paper cards with this item, they may have been misplaced. Non-attached paper cards are never a proof of authenticity.
> 
> ETA: By all means return it to the store if you are not happy with the 'looks' of it. A 'highly reputable local store' should have no issues with returns?


Thank you for such timely response! your comment gave me a peace of mind. Appreciate it!


----------



## choco-yummy

Dear ladies,
I found this beauty on a local market. Please help to authenticate. Is it a maxi intrecciato cabat? Does it have a white tag with serial number, where it should be? I’ll check with the seller.
Thank you for your kind help as always


----------



## indiaink

choco-yummy said:


> Dear ladies,
> I found this beauty on a local market. Please help to authenticate. Is it a maxi intrecciato cabat? Does it have a white tag with serial number, where it should be? I’ll check with the seller.
> Thank you for your kind help as always


I am unfamiliar with the New Bottega 'cabat', and will defer to other members and @V0N1B2 for assistance.


----------



## choco-yummy

indiaink said:


> I am unfamiliar with the New Bottega 'cabat', and will defer to other members and @V0N1B2 for assistance.


Dear @indiaink, thanks for your swift reply, the seller has just replied to me saying it is not authentic . I’m glad the seller is honest though.


----------



## Gwinneth

Hi Authenticators!
I’d really appreciate if I could get my BV clutch authenticated. Thank you!


----------



## Gwinneth

gwinwow said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> I’d really appreciate if I could get my BV pouch authenticated. Thank you!


More pics!


----------



## indiaink

gwinwow said:


> More pics!


Your *Knot* is authentic.


----------



## Gwinneth

indiaink said:


> Your *Knot* is authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## GDS91

Hi everyone, could you please help me authenticate this Large BV cabat?
It comes from a private seller closet.
Many thanks in advance fot your precious support!


----------



## GDS91

Please find below some more pictures. The seller says there is no serial number on the silver tag as it was purchased on staff sales


----------



## jt2810

Dear authenticator, please could you assist to authenticate the BV mini pouch. Thanks


----------



## indiaink

GDS91 said:


> Please find below some more pictures. The seller says there is no serial number on the silver tag as it was purchased on staff sales


Not authentic.


----------



## indiaink

jt2810 said:


> Dear authenticator, please could you assist to authenticate the BV mini pouch. Thanks


I need a clear photo of the heat stamp inside the bag, please.


----------



## GDS91

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.


Thanks, this is the serial number on the internal tag which according to the Bottega Veneta customer service refers to a black cabat…unless it belongs to another bag…



Also, i have found a picture of another Cabat uomo bag from a rubway collection to compre with this one  and it doesn’t have any serial number either on the silver tag


----------



## indiaink

GDS91 said:


> Thanks, this is the serial number on the internal tag which according to the Bottega Veneta customer service refers to a black cabat…unless it belongs to another bag…
> 
> View attachment 5379846
> 
> Also, i have found a picture of another Cabat uomo bag from a rubway collection to compre with this one  and it doesn’t have any serial number either on the silver tag
> 
> View attachment 5379851


My apologies, I thought you were referencing the white authenticity tag when you wrote that there wasn't a serial number. We only find serial numbers on the white tag, not the plate on the pouch. I am pleased that Bottega Veneta Customer Service was able to confirm this number belongs with a Cabat.

Could I please see an enlarged clear photo of the metal plate that's attached to the pouch for this bag?

Thank you.

ETA: I'll ask @V0N1B2 for an opinion, as well - I've never seen a 'stitched' Cabat like this one. The zipper pull on the pouch indicates it's from the men's line, which I wasn't aware of a Cabat being specifically made for that, either.


----------



## GDS91

Thank you, sure, please find attached a close up. I am just a little bit concerned as I cannot see the engraved numbers that indicates the number of the item itself out of the whole produced ones..also, usually there are also some additional engraved smaller symbols on the very bottom right side that in this case are missing…


----------



## indiaink

GDS91 said:


> Thank you, sure, please find attached a close up. I am just a little bit concerned as I cannot see the engraved numbers that indicates the number of the item itself out of the whole produced ones..also, usually there are also some additional engraved smaller symbols on the very bottom right side that in this case are missing…
> 
> View attachment 5379885


I do not see those, as well as other smaller numbers on the edge ... I would pass on this, too many inconsistencies.


----------



## GDS91

Ok thanks, this is the VC if you might want to give a look 








						Leather travel bag Bottega Veneta Black in Leather - 22018594
					

Buy your leather travel bag Bottega Veneta on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather travel bag Bottega Veneta Black in Leather available. 22018594




					it.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## indiaink

GDS91 said:


> Ok thanks, this is the VC if you might want to give a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather travel bag Bottega Veneta Black in Leather - 22018594
> 
> 
> Buy your leather travel bag Bottega Veneta on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather travel bag Bottega Veneta Black in Leather available. 22018594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it.vestiairecollective.com


Doing a study of this bag, this seller apparently copied this description from a Hong Kong seller 5 months ago.


----------



## V0N1B2

GDS91 said:


> Hi everyone, could you please help me authenticate this Large BV cabat?
> It comes from a private seller closet.
> Many thanks in advance fot your precious support!





popstylist said:


> Yes, here’s photo of the bag. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054502
> View attachment 5054503
> View attachment 5054504
> View attachment 5054505
> View attachment 5054506
> View attachment 5054507
> View attachment 5054508
> View attachment 5054509
> View attachment 5054511
> View attachment 5054512
> View attachment 5054513
> View attachment 5054517





V0N1B2 said:


> The Cabat is authentic, IMO. It looks like a Matte and Shine Cabat from  Fall 2017 except they had a numbered pouch (there were only 35 made) it’s definitely goatskin and Napa though.
> maybe @grietje can confirm as I’m positive she’s seen the Matte & Shine Cabat in person.


This is the same bag as above. There have been so many inconsistencies with Cabats in the last few years (season imprinted on the plaque - or not, numbered editions - or not, etc). I don't know what to tell you. It's odd though that this particular Cabat does not have the edition numbers when we know that only 35 were made and were on the plaque that belonged to a member here. Is it possible that the Men's Cabats weren't numbered? The lack of stamping at the bottom is kind of weird, although I did see a Lauren once that also did. Or have the little BV in a circle and the numbers at the bottom right hand corne,  I find it very hard to believe someone would fake a Matte and Shine Cabat.


----------



## GDS91

Thank you so much both @indiaink and @V0N1B2 for your support! According  your latest insights I’ve just gotten to find some close ups from the fw 17 show with the bag


----------



## tillywhelan

indiaink said:


> Not authentic. The metal closure doesn’t appear evenly attached, and the tag is from a much older bag. ETA: And besides which, not even new BV creative directors would have that tag sewn into the pocket like that. Sheesh.


Thanks so Much!


----------



## ana amara

Hi i am new to this platform and am trying to buy the BV Knot Clutch from Vestiaire Collective can anyone please authenticate this clutch, any help is appreciated
https://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-9_2.jpg
https://images.vestiairecollective....w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-11_2.jpg


----------



## indiaink

ana amara said:


> Hi i am new to this platform and am trying to buy the BV Knot Clutch from Vestiaire Collective can anyone please authenticate this clutch, any help is appreciated
> https://images.vestiairecollective.com/cdn-cgi/image/w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-9_2.jpg
> https://images.vestiairecollective....w=1000,q=80,f=auto,/produit/22403603-11_2.jpg
> View attachment 5381918


This is an authentic Chain Knot Clutch.


----------



## ana amara

indiaink said:


> This is an authentic Chain Knot Clutch.


thank you


----------



## jt2810

indiaink said:


> I need a clear photo of the heat stamp inside the bag, please.


Thanks Indiaink for looking into this. 
please see heatstamp image.


----------



## indiaink

jt2810 said:


> Thanks Indiaink for looking into this.
> please see heatstamp image.


Authentic!


----------



## fern00

Hello everyone, can you please help me authenticate this cassette bag I bought off of Grailed please.


----------



## V0N1B2

fern00 said:


> Hello everyone, can you please help me authenticate this cassette bag I bought off of Grailed please.


Caveat: I really don’t like authenticating Daniel Lee era items.
I don’t see any red flags, but I would really like to see a more detailed, clear, close up photo of the authenticity tag before giving an opinion.


----------



## fern00

V0N1B2 said:


> Caveat: I really don’t like authenticating Daniel Lee era items.
> I don’t see any red flags, but I would really like to see a more detailed, clear, close up photo of the authenticity tag before giving an opinion.


 Thank you for replying. I returned the bag due the seller because he lied about the condition of the bag unfortunately.


----------



## BV_newbie

Hi Ladies, I am as my name suggests a newly BV addict. I have been searching high and low for a BV jodie in the larger size in this blue color. Could you please help me authenticate it? I am new to Purseforum, please let me know if my formatting is incorrect

*Item Name: *Bottega Venetta Intrecciato Large Jodie Hobo
*Listing number: *BOT141213
*Seller name or ID: *The RealReal* 
Working Link: *


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-large-jodie-hobo-datql
		

*Comments:* I am unsure given that the zipper is gold and I have seen both silver and gold zippers in online listing and youtube video? Also the photos do not have a Serial number tag but this bag may be new enough to have the NFC tags?


----------



## indiaink

BV_newbie said:


> Hi Ladies, I am as my name suggests a newly BV addict. I have been searching high and low for a BV jodie in the larger size in this blue color. Could you please help me authenticate it? I am new to Purseforum, please let me know if my formatting is incorrect
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Venetta Intrecciato Large Jodie Hobo
> *Listing number: *BOT141213
> *Seller name or ID: *The RealReal*
> Working Link: *
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-large-jodie-hobo-datql
> 
> 
> *Comments:* I am unsure given that the zipper is gold and I have seen both silver and gold zippers in online listing and youtube video? Also the photos do not have a Serial number tag but this bag may be new enough to have the NFC tags?


The item shows as sold, and there aren't many photos. See the first post in this thread for photos needed.

If you have purchased the item, once you received it, please take the requested photos for your request and try again.


----------



## krama2000

Hello community, i recently purchased this used bag as a birthday gift for my misses.  Today i received the package. Unfortunately i couldn't find any information about this bag on the internet. Also i don't find a tag with the id number. Maybe i looked in the wrong place? The leather feels really smooth like i know it from other bv bags. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## V0N1B2

krama2000 said:


> Hello community, i recently purchased this used bag as a birthday gift for my misses.  Today i received the package. Unfortunately i couldn't find any information about this bag on the internet. Also i don't find a tag with the id number. Maybe i looked in the wrong place? The leather feels really smooth like i know it from other bv bags.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


It’s a Mini Cassette Crossbody Bag (1st generation) These bags didn’t have authenticity tags sewn into them, so for me personally, I can’t give an opinion on authenticity. Sorry 
The details like the heatstamp and use of a snap as opposed to the magnet closure are consistent with that bag, but again, I really can’t say if it’s authentic or not even if you provided more photos.


----------



## BV_newbie

*Item Name: *Bottega Venetta Intrecciato Large Jodie Hobo
*Listing number: *BOT141213
*Seller name or ID: *The RealReal
*Working Link:*


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-large-jodie-hobo-datql
		

*Comments:* Love the color and have been on the hunt for a while, fingers crossed


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_newbie said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Venetta Intrecciato Large Jodie Hobo
> *Listing number: *BOT141213
> *Seller name or ID: *The RealReal
> *Working Link:*
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/details/women/handbags/hobos/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-large-jodie-hobo-datql
> 
> 
> *Comments:* Love the color and have been on the hunt for a while, fingers crossed
> 
> View attachment 5391313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391317
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391318
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391319
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391320


This Jodie is authentic, IMO. I really haven’t kept up with Daniel Lee items but I think the colour is Ice (or Ice Blue).


----------



## jannasmom

Hi all, I’ve been looking at BV bags but never really owned one so I grabbed this when I saw it at the thrift store today. I believe it is the Intrecciato Nodini. Can someone please help authenticate? Thank you so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

jannasmom said:


> Hi all, I’ve been looking at BV bags but never really owned one so I grabbed this when I saw it at the thrift store today. I believe it is the Intrecciato Nodini. Can someone please help authenticate? Thank you so much!


The Nodini is authentic, IMO. Looks like Flamingo from 2015


----------



## jannasmom

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nodini is authentic, IMO. Looks like Flamingo from 2015


Thank you V0N1B2! You made my day


----------



## _Moravia_

Hello BV authenticators!

Do you authenticate BV items bought at outlets? I was down in the U.S. recently and bought a Knot clutch from Saks Off Fifth and was going to ask you to authenticate it, or, is it just accepted that it's authentic since it's from a reputable outlet? Thank you.


----------



## choco-yummy

Lovely ladies, 
This clutch was found on a local market place. Please help to authenticate. I’m sorry for the photo quality. Let me know in case I need to ask seller to retake the photos.
Is this style called flap clutch?
Thank you


----------



## Sivvv

Hi!
could you please help me authenticate the bag that I just received?

Item: Padded Cassette Bag white
Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-22643201.shtml

thank you, I would really appreciate your help!

I attached photos below:


----------



## V0N1B2

_Moravia_ said:


> Hello BV authenticators!
> 
> Do you authenticate BV items bought at outlets? I was down in the U.S. recently and bought a Knot clutch from Saks Off Fifth and was going to ask you to authenticate it, or, is it just accepted that it's authentic since it's from a reputable outlet? Thank you.


I think it’s always a good idea to authenticate, just in case. Knots are harder to authenticate without the proper photos, but please feel free to post them here. (Both sides, the bottom, interior heat stamps imprint on the end of the knot...)


----------



## V0N1B2

choco-yummy said:


> Lovely ladies,
> This clutch was found on a local market place. Please help to authenticate. I’m sorry for the photo quality. Let me know in case I need to ask seller to retake the photos.
> Is this style called flap clutch?
> Thank you


The Bianca Flap Clutch from 2007 (?) is authentic, IMO
I think they also called this a Triangle Clutch.
They made two sizes of this style, IIRC, and the smaller size was sometimes used as a cosmetics pouch.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sivvv said:


> Hi!
> could you please help me authenticate the bag that I just received?
> 
> Item: Padded Cassette Bag white
> Link:http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-22643201.shtml
> 
> thank you, I would really appreciate your help!
> 
> I attached photos below:
> 
> View attachment 5396501
> View attachment 5396497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396499
> 
> View attachment 5396502
> 
> View attachment 5396503
> 
> View attachment 5396504
> 
> View attachment 5396505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396513
> 
> View attachment 5396517
> 
> View attachment 5396509
> 
> View attachment 5396518


The Padded Cassette is authentic, IMO


----------



## choco-yummy

V0N1B2 said:


> The Bianca Flap Clutch from 2007 (?) is authentic, IMO
> I think they also called this a Triangle Clutch.
> They made two sizes of this style, IIRC, and the smaller size was sometimes used as a cosmetics pouch.


Dear @V0N1B2, as always you are the best  thank you.
Yes, it’s 2007.


----------



## Sivvv

V0N1B2 said:


> The Padded Cassette is authentic, IMO



Thank you!! That is very helpful! I was worried because the stitching seems irregular/uneven at some parts but I am calm and happy with my purchase now


----------



## IntheOcean

Hi! I'm pretty sure it's fake - the label looks off. But just to be sure, could you guys please take a look at it? Thank you! 
*Item Name: *Bottega Venetta Briefcase
*Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: n/a
Working Link:* 
here (sorry, not in English)


----------



## V0N1B2

IntheOcean said:


> Hi! I'm pretty sure it's fake - the label looks off. But just to be sure, could you guys please take a look at it? Thank you!
> *Item Name: *Bottega Venetta Briefcase
> *Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: n/a
> Working Link:*
> here (sorry, not in English)


Oh yes, it’s fake alright.


----------



## IntheOcean

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh yes, it’s fake alright.


Thanks!


----------



## tofulunch

Hi! Can you authenticate this bag? The extremely low price makes me extremely hesitant!

*Item Name: *Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Handbag
*Listing number: *373999806120*
Seller name or ID: *luxury_hunt*
Working Link: *








						Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Handbag  | eBay
					

<p>Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Handbag. </p><br /><p>A pre owned item in good condition </p><p>Overall condition 7/10</p><p>Visible wear on the exterior especially the handles and the corners of the leather </p><br /><p>Please check the photos carefully </p><br /><p>Measurements...



					www.ebay.com
				



*
Comments: *None at the moment! 

Thank you!!


----------



## V0N1B2

tofulunch said:


> Hi! Can you authenticate this bag? The extremely low price makes me extremely hesitant!
> 
> *Item Name: *Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Handbag
> *Listing number: *373999806120
> *Seller name or ID: *luxury_hunt
> *Working Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Handbag  | eBay
> 
> 
> <p>Vintage Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Handbag. </p><br /><p>A pre owned item in good condition </p><p>Overall condition 7/10</p><p>Visible wear on the exterior especially the handles and the corners of the leather </p><br /><p>Please check the photos carefully </p><br /><p>Measurements...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments: *None at the moment!
> 
> Thank you!!


This is an authentic vintage Bottega Veneta tote.
It’s probably about 30 years old.


----------



## tofulunch

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic vintage Bottega Veneta tote.
> It’s probably about 30 years old.



You are so fast!! Thank you so much!


----------



## badfriend87

Hello,
I am new here so please instruct me if I am doing anything wrong. I purchased these wallets from ebay. This was my first time so I wasn't thinking much about there can be non-authentic items until one of my friend mentioned it to me. I already received the wallets but it is still under the return period. I could not find anything about the seller here. 

*Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Intrecato Lot of 2 Wallet Black Leather Women Used Authentic past 
Listing number: 313983140330
Seller name or ID: Ps_Brand_Sp
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3139831403...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments:* Brown bifold wallet without the zipper has bit of weird smell and note compartment has part of leather unglued.


----------



## badfriend87

Continued..

It only allowed 12 pictures. Here is the picture for the black one with the zipper. Thank you.


----------



## lattecity

Purchased this bag on FarFetch. Three times to be exact. Bought one, returned because I saw this glue stain. Bought another one and exact same issue but in the other corner. Returned that one and recorded. Today, I’m pretty sure I got the first bag I returned because it’s such a short time frame, and I’m just so exhausted how much of a hassle this whole thing was I just want to keep it. But, is the glue stain normal? Any other padded cassette owners have this issue? I went into the BV store they swear they never see glue stains on their bags lol. But every bag I got from Browns on FarFetch has…
Seems like some people have had a similar issue since I saw both of these  descriptions on a resale, and you don’t just squish glue in the corners of your bag LOL (at least I don’t think so?)

Appreciate all the help!


----------



## lattecity

lattecity said:


> Purchased this bag on FarFetch. Three times to be exact. Bought one, returned because I saw this glue stain. Bought another one and exact same issue but in the other corner. Returned that one and recorded. Today, I’m pretty sure I got the first bag I returned because it’s such a short time frame, and I’m just so exhausted how much of a hassle this whole thing was I just want to keep it. But, is the glue stain normal? Any other padded cassette owners have this issue? I went into the BV store they swear they never see glue stains on their bags lol. But every bag I got from Browns on FarFetch has…
> Seems like some people have had a similar issue since I saw both of these  descriptions on a resale, and you don’t just squish glue in the corners of your bag LOL (at least I don’t think so?)
> 
> Appreciate all the help!


I’m sorry I don’t know how to edit 


*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Padded Cassette
Seller name or ID: FarFetch
Working Link to pictures: https://www.farfetch.com/item-16302...share&utm_source=farfetch&is_retargeting=true
Comments:*


----------



## V0N1B2

badfriend87 said:


> Hello,
> I am new here so please instruct me if I am doing anything wrong. I purchased these wallets from ebay. This was my first time so I wasn't thinking much about there can be non-authentic items until one of my friend mentioned it to me. I already received the wallets but it is still under the return period. I could not find anything about the seller here.
> 
> *Item Name:  Bottega Veneta Intrecato Lot of 2 Wallet Black Leather Women Used Authentic past
> Listing number: 313983140330
> Seller name or ID: Ps_Brand_Sp
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3139831403...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments:* Brown bifold wallet without the zipper has bit of weird smell and note compartment has part of leather unglued.





badfriend87 said:


> Continued..
> 
> It only allowed 12 pictures. Here is the picture for the black one with the zipper. Thank you.


Both wallets are authentic, IMO and look to have been well loved by their previous owner(s) 
The first one is an Ebano Intrecciato Bifold wallet, in what I think is calfskin (don’t quote me on that though)
The second one is a Nero French Flap wallet in Nappa. 
Both are probably from sometime between 2004-2008.


----------



## badfriend87

V0N1B2 said:


> Both wallets are authentic, IMO and look to have been well loved by their previous owner(s)
> The first one is an Ebano Intrecciato Bifold wallet, in what I think is calfskin (don’t quote me on that though)
> The second one is a Nero French Flap wallet in Nappa.
> Both are probably from sometime between 2004-2008.



Thank you @V0N1B2 . What a relief. I was worried how should I return it internationally if it was fake. Thank you again and have a wonderful day


----------



## Hannah Wells

Hi, can someone help me authenticate a bag from the serial number. It's B09112467E


----------



## V0N1B2

Hannah Wells said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate a bag from the serial number. It's B09112467E


Nope


----------



## jodashad

Hi, everyone! Thanks so much for your help! Big BV fan for their shoes, but this is my first bag purchase. Bought from consignment, so not on an auction or online site:

*Item Name: BV tote
Seller name or ID: bought consignment 
Working Link to pictures: attached
Comments: Seems authentic based on the extensive reading I’ve done here (tag and logo look correct, Larpo branded zipper on the pocket, impeccable craftsmanship and excellent leather*

I’m posting here because I’m pretty sure it’s authentic but would like someone to “check my work” to see if I’m getting better at spotting fakes and real haha!

And if it’s authentic looking, I’d *love* to know more about the bag, as it’s a style I’ve not seen frequently.


----------



## Mayann

Hi, 

Need help authente Bottega Clutch fr


----------



## Mayann

Hi, 

Help authenticate bottega clutch i bought from a private seller. Is the serial number conclusively fake if it's found from another bag of different model?


----------



## grietje

lattecity said:


> Purchased this bag on FarFetch. Three times to be exact. Bought one, returned because I saw this glue stain…



Your post doesn’t seem concerned with authenticity; you appear frustrated with the quality (and you’re not alone) so it might be best to post it in the general forum.  That said, since you’re not buying gently used, I’d just go to or buy directly from BV so you can get the full benefit of their customer service and find a bag you can feel really good about.


----------



## monidda

Hello I would love your help in helping me identify this little crossbody please

*Item Name: Mini Intreciato Chain 
Listing number: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...7nvr84PTgT5caebNtb3QPP5DCQTdzAhmVdHemgTc3q8xU
Seller name or ID: Vestiaire Collective 
Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...7nvr84PTgT5caebNtb3QPP5DCQTdzAhmVdHemgTc3q8xU
Comments: Many thanks for your help *


----------



## jodashad

Adding a few more photos here if it helps







jodashad said:


> Hi, everyone! Thanks so much for your help! Big BV fan for their shoes, but this is my first bag purchase. Bought from consignment, so not on an auction or online site:
> 
> *Item Name: BV tote
> Seller name or ID: bought consignment
> Working Link to pictures: attached
> Comments: Seems authentic based on the extensive reading I’ve done here (tag and logo look correct, Larpo branded zipper on the pocket, impeccable craftsmanship and excellent leather*
> 
> I’m posting here because I’m pretty sure it’s authentic but would like someone to “check my work” to see if I’m getting better at spotting fakes and real haha!
> 
> And if it’s authentic looking, I’d *love* to know more about the bag, as it’s a style I’ve not seen frequently.
> View attachment 5413418
> View attachment 5413419
> View attachment 5413420
> View attachment 5413421
> View attachment 5413422
> View attachment 5413424
> View attachment 5413425
> View attachment 5413426
> View attachment 5413427
> View attachment 5413429


----------



## V0N1B2

jodashad said:


> Hi, everyone! Thanks so much for your help! Big BV fan for their shoes, but this is my first bag purchase. Bought from consignment, so not on an auction or online site:
> 
> *Item Name: BV tote
> Seller name or ID: bought consignment
> Working Link to pictures: attached
> Comments: Seems authentic based on the extensive reading I’ve done here (tag and logo look correct, Larpo branded zipper on the pocket, impeccable craftsmanship and excellent leather*
> 
> I’m posting here because I’m pretty sure it’s authentic but would like someone to “check my work” to see if I’m getting better at spotting fakes and real haha!
> 
> And if it’s authentic looking, I’d *love* to know more about the bag, as it’s a style I’ve not seen frequently.
> View attachment 5413418
> View attachment 5413419
> View attachment 5413420
> View attachment 5413421
> View attachment 5413422
> View attachment 5413424
> View attachment 5413425
> View attachment 5413426
> View attachment 5413427
> View attachment 5413429


Someone must have kept this in a hermetically sealed container. It looks to be in pristine condition.
This tote is authentic, IMO 
It’s about 20 years old.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mayann said:


> Hi,
> 
> Help authenticate bottega clutch i bought from a private seller. Is the serial number conclusively fake if it's found from another bag of different model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414401
> View attachment 5414402
> View attachment 5414403
> View attachment 5414404
> View attachment 5414405
> View attachment 5414406
> View attachment 5414407
> View attachment 5414408


The authenticity tag looks fake, IMO


----------



## Mayann

V0N1B2 said:


> The authenticity tag looks fake, IMO


Great, good thing i can refund. Thanks a lot.


----------



## V0N1B2

monidda said:


> Hello I would love your help in helping me identify this little crossbody please
> 
> *Item Name: Mini Intreciato Chain
> Listing number: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...7nvr84PTgT5caebNtb3QPP5DCQTdzAhmVdHemgTc3q8xU
> Seller name or ID: Vestiaire Collective
> Working Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...7nvr84PTgT5caebNtb3QPP5DCQTdzAhmVdHemgTc3q8xU
> Comments: Many thanks for your help *
> 
> View attachment 5414522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414523


The “Disco Bag” is authentic, IMO. The listing states brown, but it kind of looks like Quetsche (from 2013) to me.


----------



## monidda

V0N1B2 said:


> The “Disco Bag” is authentic, IMO. The listing states brown, but it kind of looks like Quetsche (from 2013) to me.


So very kind, THANK YOU so much


----------



## jodashad

V0N1B2 said:


> Someone must have kept this in a hermetically sealed container. It looks to be in pristine condition.
> This tote is authentic, IMO
> It’s about 20 years old.



Thank you so much! Yes, it really is pristine! I’m so stoked about the find and thanks for your insight! So appreciated!


----------



## bjoernholdt

Hi, Can someone help me authenticate this vintage BV cabat from 2005? It seems and feels right, but there is no White id tag number inside. Maybe it fell off.


----------



## V0N1B2

bjoernholdt said:


> Hi, Can someone help me authenticate this vintage BV cabat from 2005? It seems and feels right, but there is no White id tag number inside. Maybe it fell off.


How can this be #1026 out of an edition of 500?
I would stay away from this.


----------



## bjoernholdt

V0N1B2 said:


> How can this be #1026 out of an edition of 500?
> I would stay away from this.


I have this from another cabat same year and it also says 1026?


----------



## V0N1B2

bjoernholdt said:


> I have this from another cabat same year and it also says 1026?


This is not possible. There are only 500 Cabats made. How can you make 1026 of them?


----------



## bjoernholdt

V0N1B2 said:


> This is not possible. There are only 500 Cabats made. How can you make 1026 of them?


Maybe its not the qty mentioned? I have a pic of another tag from another similar bag that also has the number 1026


----------



## V0N1B2

bjoernholdt said:


> Maybe its not the qty mentioned? I have a pic of another tag from another similar bag that also has the number 1026


I don’t know what to tell you. It is an edition of 500 ONLY. Not 1026.
(or an edition of 250 for a mini and 1000 for a large). Authentic Cabat plaque;


----------



## gabby1987

Hi! I purchased this online via a purse board with PayPal! I think it looks ok but just wanted to be sure☺ Thank you
Name: bottega hobo in pink


----------



## V0N1B2

gabby1987 said:


> Hi! I purchased this online via a purse board with PayPal! I think it looks ok but just wanted to be sure☺ Thank you
> Name: bottega hobo in pink


The Veneta in what looks like Petale from Early Fall 2013 is authentic, IMO


----------



## gabby1987

V0N1B2 said:


> The Veneta in what looks like Petale from Early Fall 2013 is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much! I love it so much I just had to be sure


----------



## bjoernholdt

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t know what to tell you. It is an edition of 500 ONLY. Not 1026.
> (or an edition of 250 for a mini and 1000 for a large). Authentic Cabat plaque;
> View attachment 5416443


Hi again. Bottega says like this about the tag:


----------



## indiaink

bjoernholdt said:


> Hi again. Bottega says like this about the tag:


”Like this” = metal engraved plate on the pouch made for the Cabat.

The fact of this matter: You have a replica (I guess you have two replicas) and there is no way around it.

Any Cabat with a pouch that has the engraved plate that is not as it has been described by @V0N1B2 and many, many others over the history of this thread and this forum has a replica and/or counterfeit bag.

Please do your research here before making any future purchases.

Thank you for your time. 

ETA: Looking at the photos you’ve also provided of the bag itself - the quality is obviously lacking, and the white tag is missing (they don’t ‘fall off’; they could be cut off, but they don’t fall. Off. Ever. This might be a good opportunity for you to peruse this forum and familiarize yourself with the quality of Bottega Veneta.)


----------



## bjoernholdt

indiaink said:


> ”Like this” = metal engraved plate on the pouch made for the Cabat.
> 
> The fact of this matter: You have a replica (I guess you have two replicas) and there is no way around it.
> 
> Any Cabat with a pouch that has the engraved plate that is not as it has been described by @V0N1B2 and many, many others over the history of this thread and this forum has a replica and/or counterfeit bag.
> 
> Please do your research here before making any future purchases.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> ETA: Looking at the photos you’ve also provided of the bag itself - the quality is obviously lacking, and the white tag is missing (they don’t ‘fall off’; they could be cut off, but they don’t fall. Off. Ever. This might be a good opportunity for you to peruse this forum and familiarize yourself with the quality of Bottega Veneta.)


Ok Thanks. But the other pic I sent of a tag with same number is from vestiaire collective. So glad I at least only have one replica 
It is a good one, Im surprised about the finish etc. Even more scary. Thanks for looking at all my Pictures.


----------



## GoStanford

Apologies for not following the format, but I got my bag from The RealReal and their photos are not helpful.  Would appreciate input and am happy to take more photos.  It is an Eyelet/Grommet medium Veneta and what I am unsure of is the zipper pouch that is connected to the interior by a leather tie.  I think it’s because the usual clearance to attach a lining pocket is missing with the placement of the grommets.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Apologies for not following the format, but I got my bag from The RealReal and their photos are not helpful.  Would appreciate input and am happy to take more photos.  It is an Eyelet/Grommet medium Veneta and what I am unsure of is the zipper pouch that is connected to the interior by a leather tie.  I think it’s because the usual clearance to attach a lining pocket is missing with the placement of the grommets.
> View attachment 5421757
> View attachment 5421759
> View attachment 5421760
> View attachment 5421761


Authentic! Very unique bag. There should be a white tag inside the zippered pouch that could provide more info as to the color code, year, etc. if you can take a peek and provide photo.


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> Authentic! Very unique bag. There should be a white tag inside the zippered pouch that could provide more info as to the color code, year, etc. if you can take a peek and provide photo.


Found it!  Thank you for the info


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> Found it!  Thank you for the info
> View attachment 5421954
> View attachment 5421955


F/W 2005 - in the color "Naturale".

ETA: I knew I'd think of the name eventually - this style was known as the Rivet Veneta - and at least one color was a seasonal special edition. See this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-special-one-pics-only.818447/#post-24626708


----------



## pudu

Hi, I would love if you could please authenticate this large Veneta I 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
just bought from Vestiaire Collective. Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

pudu said:


> Hi, I would love if you could please authenticate this large Veneta I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421972
> View attachment 5421972
> View attachment 5421972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bought from Vestiaire Collective. Thanks in advance!


Authentic - I will defer to @V0N1B2 as to the meaning of the embossed star on the tag, if you are curious. She'll probably also know the color.


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> F/W 2005 - in the color "Naturale".
> 
> ETA: I knew I'd think of the name eventually - this style was known as the Rivet Veneta - and at least one color was a seasonal special edition. See this post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...l-special-one-pics-only.818447/#post-24626708


Awesome!  Thank you for all the info.  I have been lucky with bag authenticity and condition thus far from TRR, appreciate your help.


----------



## pudu

T


indiaink said:


> Authentic - I will defer to @V0N1B2 as to the meaning of the embossed star on the tag, if you are curious. She'll probably also know the color.


Thank you, yes! I was wondering.about the embossing and the name of tbe colour! And how to resd these sorts of tags..


----------



## pudu

pudu said:


> T
> 
> Thank you, yes! I was wondering.about the embossing and the name of tbe colour! And how to resd these sorts of tags..


If @V0N1B2 could shed some light on it, I would be very grateful


----------



## V0N1B2

pudu said:


> Hi, I would love if you could please authenticate this large Veneta I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421972
> View attachment 5421972
> View attachment 5421972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just bought from Vestiaire Collective. Thanks in advance!





pudu said:


> If @V0N1B2 could shed some light on it, I would be very grateful


I *think* the color is Twilight from… 2017-2018ish?
I can’t say 100% but I think the star stamp on the interior heatstamp may indicate that the bag was sold to an employee. I think Kering has done this with a few of their brands. But again, not 100% sure - a SA at a boutique could probably confirm or deny


----------



## niknik1

Hello could someone please help me authenticate this mini Jodie? Seller says they don’t have an authenticity card, but they did send pics of the tag.

thank you


----------



## Ireney!

Dear authenticator,
Please help me authenticate this bag I have been eyeing for a long time!

Item Name:BV Angle Medium
Listing number:121292/265
Seller name or ID: Rebag
Working Link: Rebag Link
Comments: I am concerned because there is no brand name engraved on the back, and the zipper looks weird compared to others I saw online. The dimensions provided should be a small? Also, I couldn’t find any other one in this color. Thanks in advance!


----------



## indiaink

Ireney! said:


> Dear authenticator,
> Please help me authenticate this bag I have been eyeing for a long time!
> 
> Item Name:BV Angle Medium
> Listing number:121292/265
> Seller name or ID: Rebag
> Working Link: Rebag Link
> Comments: I am concerned because there is no brand name engraved on the back, and the zipper looks weird compared to others I saw online. The dimensions provided should be a small? Also, I couldn’t find any other one in this color. Thanks in advance!


It is missing the heat stamp, as you've noticed. Although Rebag is a great reseller, I would pass on this one.


----------



## indiaink

niknik1 said:


> Hello could someone please help me authenticate this mini Jodie? Seller says they don’t have an authenticity card, but they did send pics of the tag.
> 
> thank you


Could you provide photos of the zipper pull and the heat stamp on the inside?  Thank you.


----------



## niknik1

indiaink said:


> Could you provide photos of the zipper pull and the heat stamp on the inside?  Thank you.


Here they are, thank you @indiaink


----------



## indiaink

niknik1 said:


> Here they are, thank you @indiaink


Authentic.


----------



## Ireney!

indiaink said:


> It is missing the heat stamp, as you've noticed. Although Rebag is a great reseller, I would pass on this one.


Thank you very much!


----------



## niknik1

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thanks so much


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I just bought this BV Knot Clutch off Yoox. It should be authentic, but for the off-chance that their source wasn’t legit I’d be grateful for any feedback.

And please excuse the messy background… just moved to another city


----------



## indiaink

CrackBerryCream said:


> I just bought this BV Knot Clutch off Yoox. It should be authentic, but for the off-chance that their source wasn’t legit I’d be grateful for any feedback.
> 
> And please excuse the messy background… just moved to another city
> 
> View attachment 5425493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425495
> View attachment 5425494
> 
> View attachment 5425497
> View attachment 5425498


Authentic. What a lovely color! And lucky you to get a Chain Knot!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

indiaink said:


> Authentic. What a lovely color! And lucky you to get a Chain Knot!



Thank you so much!  Yes, I couldn’t believe they were being sold on Yoox in 2022… Also saw a Chain Knot in pale yellow and pink.


----------



## Ireney!

Dear authenticator,
Please help me authenticate this bag I have been eyeing for a long time!

Item Name: BV Angle Small
Listing number: 16417438
Seller name or ID: Vestiaire Collective
Working Link: VC Link
Comment: First time using this site, and I have heard mixed reviews. Any advice?! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ireney!

Dear authenticator,
Please help me authenticate this one I bought recently from Yoogi's! 
Item Name: BV Classic Red
Listing number: 363205
Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
Working Link: Yoogi's Link

I love this forum, and thank you in advance!


----------



## indiaink

Ireney! said:


> Dear authenticator,
> Please help me authenticate this one I bought recently from Yoogi's!
> Item Name: BV Classic Red
> Listing number: 363205
> Seller name or ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Working Link: Yoogi's Link
> 
> I love this forum, and thank you in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

Ireney! said:


> Dear authenticator,
> Please help me authenticate this bag I have been eyeing for a long time!
> 
> Item Name: BV Angle Small
> Listing number: 16417438
> Seller name or ID: Vestiaire Collective
> Working Link: VC Link
> Comment: First time using this site, and I have heard mixed reviews. Any advice?! Thank you in advance!


Authentic.


----------



## Ireney!

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


thank you!


----------



## Ireney!

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you again!


----------



## allieballie

Hi! New here.

Could someone help me authenticate this BV bag?



			https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Bottega-Veneta-shouldercross-body-woven-leather-navy-purse-62893d964f1a29432f29fd82
		


I've looked for hours and cant find anything similar online which, to me, is a red flag. It has the same serial number on the snap as another post on here but it doesn't look like anyone could come up with anything. Not sure if it's a men's bag or vintage. Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

allieballie said:


> Hi! New here.
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this BV bag?
> 
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Bottega-Veneta-shouldercross-body-woven-leather-navy-purse-62893d964f1a29432f29fd82
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked for hours and cant find anything similar online which, to me, is a red flag. It has the same serial number on the snap as another post on here but it doesn't look like anyone could come up with anything. Not sure if it's a men's bag or vintage. Thank you!


This is an authentic, vintage BV bag from the 1980s, IMO


----------



## ish123

Hello, please help me with authentication of a bag I recently bought from resaler 

*Item Name: BV Cassette small Intrecciato cross body  
Seller name or ID: Matchfashion.com
Comments: I bought it from person with commercial invoice*


----------



## afterburns

Please is this bag authentic please


----------



## V0N1B2

ish123 said:


> Hello, please help me with authentication of a bag I recently bought from resaler
> 
> *Item Name: BV Cassette small Intrecciato cross body
> Seller name or ID: Matchfashion.com
> Comments: I bought it from person with commercial invoice*


There’s something I don’t like about this.  Can you please post two more clear, closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag.


----------



## V0N1B2

afterburns said:


> Please is this bag authentic please


I would normally tell you to read the first page of this thread for the proper format and photos needed. But don’t bother, its fake.


----------



## ish123

V0N1B2 said:


> There’s something I don’t like about this.  Can you please post two more clear, closeup photos of both sides of the authenticity tag.


Sure! Here we go


----------



## V0N1B2

ish123 said:


> Sure! Here we go


I don’t like this. I’m inclined to say not authentic, but I’d prefer someone else to look at it.


----------



## indiaink

ish123 said:


> Hello, please help me with authentication of a bag I recently bought from resaler
> 
> *Item Name: BV Cassette small Intrecciato cross body
> Seller name or ID: Matchfashion.com
> Comments: I bought it from person with commercial invoice*





V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t like this. I’m inclined to say not authentic, but I’d prefer someone else to look at it.



Not authentic.


----------



## stevebojs

Hello dear
authenticator

Please help me authenticate this second wallet i want to buy from waffen

Waffen store

Check out 'Dompet Bottega Veneta', available at Rp 1.400.000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/6nuF24HEZqb

the photos from seller












Thankyou ! If this wallet authentic i will buy it


----------



## stevebojs

And also this one






This one is from stonestuff

Check out 'Bottega Veneta Wallet', available at Rp 1.250.000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/5NZBWXuFZqb

is this authenthic?

thankyou


----------



## indiaink

stevebojs said:


> Hello dear
> authenticator
> 
> Please help me authenticate this second wallet i want to buy from waffen
> 
> Waffen store
> 
> Check out 'Dompet Bottega Veneta', available at Rp 1.400.000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/6nuF24HEZqb
> 
> the photos from seller
> 
> View attachment 5429853
> 
> View attachment 5429855
> View attachment 5429857
> View attachment 5429858
> View attachment 5429859
> View attachment 5429860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou ! If this wallet authentic i will buy it


Authentic.


----------



## indiaink

stevebojs said:


> And also this one
> 
> View attachment 5429861
> View attachment 5429862
> View attachment 5429863
> View attachment 5429864
> 
> This one is from stonestuff
> 
> Check out 'Bottega Veneta Wallet', available at Rp 1.250.000 on #Carousell https://carousell.app.link/5NZBWXuFZqb
> 
> is this authenthic?
> 
> thankyou


Not authentic.


----------



## stevebojs

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.



Thankyou so much . God bless you


----------



## stevebojs

Hello authenticator, can you help me for one more time?
thanks!

is this authentic?


----------



## indiaink

stevebojs said:


> Hello authenticator, can you help me for one more time?
> thanks!
> 
> is this authentic?
> 
> View attachment 5430425
> View attachment 5430426
> View attachment 5430427
> View attachment 5430428
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430424


Not authentic.

We will help you to the best of our abilities as many times as you need, no worries.


----------



## stevebojs

indiaink said:


> Not authentic.
> 
> We will help you to the best of our abilities as many times as you need, no worries.



Thankyou!


----------



## mimott

Hi. Can you please authenticate this BV?
Thankyou









						BOTTEGA VENETA Ebano Brown Cervo Deerskin Intrecciato Trim Hobo Bag  | eBay
					

This is a large hobo bag by Bottega Veneta. The bag has an open top design and features an Intrecciato woven trim detail. The bag is composed of Ebano brown Cervo deerskin pebbled leather and it is lined in beige suede.



					www.ebay.com.au
				




BOTTEGA VENETA Ebano Brown Cervo Deerskin Intrecciato Trim Hobo Bag


----------



## indiaink

mimott said:


> Hi. Can you please authenticate this BV?
> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Ebano Brown Cervo Deerskin Intrecciato Trim Hobo Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> This is a large hobo bag by Bottega Veneta. The bag has an open top design and features an Intrecciato woven trim detail. The bag is composed of Ebano brown Cervo deerskin pebbled leather and it is lined in beige suede.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Ebano Brown Cervo Deerskin Intrecciato Trim Hobo Bag


Authentic.


----------



## mimott

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thankyou very much!!!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Purchased in Vestaire - I feel I should check


----------



## indiaink

NYERINLONDON said:


> Purchased in Vestaire - I feel I should check


Authentic.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


thank you! I can use her in peace. LOL


----------



## Evergreen602

I ordered this Nero Intrecciato Pouch in the link below from Fashionphile last night.  It looks good to me, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to double check.    Thank you in advance!









						BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Maxi Intreccio The Pouch Oversized Clutch Black | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Maxi Intreccio The Pouch Oversized Clutch in Black. This stylish clutch is crafted of nappa intrecciato leather in black. The bag features a ruched leather magnetic top opening that opens to a matching black smooth leather interior.




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## shuzlee

Hello authenticator. Can you please authenticate this bag? It looks very old and worn but the leather still feels very soft and is seems like it's good quality. There is no authentication tag or code inside this bag that I could find. Also, does anyone know what the name of this bag is?


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> I ordered this Nero Intrecciato Pouch in the link below from Fashionphile last night.  It looks good to me, but I thought it wouldn't hurt to double check.    Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Maxi Intreccio The Pouch Oversized Clutch Black | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Maxi Intreccio The Pouch Oversized Clutch in Black. This stylish clutch is crafted of nappa intrecciato leather in black. The bag features a ruched leather magnetic top opening that opens to a matching black smooth leather interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Sorry for the late response! Authentic!


----------



## indiaink

shuzlee said:


> Hello authenticator. Can you please authenticate this bag? It looks very old and worn but the leather still feels very soft and is seems like it's good quality. There is no authentication tag or code inside this bag that I could find. Also, does anyone know what the name of this bag is?


This is authentic. Very old, vintage. Created before this forum.


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> Sorry for the late response! Authentic!


Thank you, @indiaink!


----------



## GoStanford

I already purchased this one, would appreciate evaluation to confirm whether it is genuine.  Please let me know if you need more photos.  

Item:  Iron bag in Noce
Listing: (not listed anymore on Yoogi’s)
Seller: Yoogi’s Closet


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> I already purchased this one, would appreciate evaluation to confirm whether it is genuine.  Please let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> Item:  Iron bag in Noce
> Listing: (not listed anymore on Yoogi’s)
> Seller: Yoogi’s Closet


Authentic!


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> Authentic!


Thank you for the quick update!


----------



## shuzlee

indiaink said:


> This is authentic. Very old, vintage. Created before this forum.


Thank you @indiaink!


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I‘m looking at this bag on eBay, hopefully it is authentic.
Many thanks for looking at this bag
Item name : Authentic Bottega Veneta BV Intrecciato Suede tote bag
Listing number : 363887407901
Seller name : southwestnorth12
Workink link : yes


----------



## indiaink

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, I‘m looking at this bag on eBay, hopefully it is authentic.
> Many thanks for looking at this bag
> Item name : Authentic Bottega Veneta BV Intrecciato Suede tote bag
> Listing number : 363887407901
> Seller name : southwestnorth12
> Workink link : yes
> View attachment 5444901
> View attachment 5444902


Authentic.


----------



## missholly1212

indiaink said:


> Authentic.


Thank you indiaink ,have a lovely day.


----------



## bunnylooloo

Hello! Just purchased my very first Bottega bag via ebay. I’m so excited but want to make sure I do my due diligence first. Could you please take a look at my photos for authentication? Let me know if anything else is needed. Thanks so much!

Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Bag Handbag Intrecciato Brown 115654 VEFH1 2040 EPEV 2007 4825 A
Listing number: 225048605016
Seller name or ID: j-style.japan
Working Link: Link here
Comments: none


----------



## V0N1B2

bunnylooloo said:


> Hello! Just purchased my very first Bottega bag via ebay. I’m so excited but want to make sure I do my due diligence first. Could you please take a look at my photos for authentication? Let me know if anything else is needed. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Bag Handbag Intrecciato Brown 115654 VEFH1 2040 EPEV 2007 4825 A
> Listing number: 225048605016
> Seller name or ID: j-style.japan
> Working Link: Link here
> Comments: none


The Intagli Large Veneta in Ebano is authentic, IMO. This was the “special seasonal” Veneta done for Resort/Cruise 2007


----------



## shwn.zho

Hello, Can i get some authentic for this mini jodie please.


----------



## arenanm

I have no idea if I am doing this right so I am sorry if I am messing this up. I am considering buying a BV Mini Intrecciato Pouch 2020 and while I wanted to use Rebag or Fashionfile, it seems Poshmark has what I want but it seems to good to be true. I have been watching YouTube and the one tag seems suspect to me, as does the fact that they did not put a photo of the embossed BV branding on the interior, but I know they have made a few changes since 2020 so maybe an older style wouldn't have it...

*Item Name: BV Intrecciato Mini Pouch 2020 
Listing number: B08962699M
Seller name or ID: sell on poshmark 
Working Link: link to photos **https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Mini-Pouch-Parakeet-62732ce1463d4f87339990e3**
Comments: They even seem to have the color wrong. I think this is racing green not parakeet as they say. *


----------



## V0N1B2

shwn.zho said:


> Hello, Can i get some authentic for this mini jodie please.


I don’t like this. Wait for someone else to have a look.


----------



## V0N1B2

arenanm said:


> I have no idea if I am doing this right so I am sorry if I am messing this up. I am considering buying a BV Mini Intrecciato Pouch 2020 and while I wanted to use Rebag or Fashionfile, it seems Poshmark has what I want but it seems to good to be true. I have been watching YouTube and the one tag seems suspect to me, as does the fact that they did not put a photo of the embossed BV branding on the interior, but I know they have made a few changes since 2020 so maybe an older style wouldn't have it...
> 
> *Item Name: BV Intrecciato Mini Pouch 2020
> Listing number: B08962699M
> Seller name or ID: sell on poshmark
> Working Link: link to photos **https://poshmark.com/listing/Bottega-Veneta-Mini-Pouch-Parakeet-62732ce1463d4f87339990e3*
> *Comments: They even seem to have the color wrong. I think this is racing green not parakeet as they say. *


The link doesn’t work for me. 
All Pouches (mini and regular size) have the Bottega Veneta heatstamp inside.


----------



## arenanm

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t like this. Wait for someone else to have a look.


Thank you so much. I do not know all the things to look for, but some of this looked off to me.


----------



## bunnylooloo

V0N1B2 said:


> The Intagli Large Veneta in Ebano is authentic, IMO. This was the “special seasonal” Veneta done for Resort/Cruise 2007


Thank you for the quick response and background info too!


----------



## NYCtoSeoul

Hi, looking to authenticate this vintage bottega from the real real

says its 80's vintage intrecciato clutch
the label is gold hardware inside and the bottega veneta font looks a bit different from the logo/label now. 
I do not see a tag or serial number and the leather is quite soft but the lining feels bit more synthetic (especially where there is a hole).

Listing here and more detailed pics attached.


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-vintage-nappa-intrecciato-tassel-frame-clutch-eato4


----------



## Chanelleno7

*Item Name: Intrecciato Bella or Garda Tote (I think?)
Seller name or ID: Savers thrift store
Working Link:
Comments: I'm assuming this is fake, but it was $12 with a 30% off coupon at the thrift store so I went ahead and bought it. I've never been near a Bottega but I would guess the uneven stitching and screws securing the hardware wouldn't be seen in an authentic bag. The area where the braiding on the straps ends and the back is sewn on also seems off compared to pictures I've seen of real bags. There is also no authenticity tag anywhere to be seen - there is an area on the bottom lining where the style of stitching changes, so I thought I would check and see if there was the smallest of chances that a tag might've been there and the bag was repaired. Thank you!*


----------



## indiaink

Chanelleno7 said:


> *Item Name: Intrecciato Bella or Garda Tote (I think?)
> Seller name or ID: Savers thrift store
> Working Link:
> Comments: I'm assuming this is fake, but it was $12 with a 30% off coupon at the thrift store so I went ahead and bought it. I've never been near a Bottega but I would guess the uneven stitching and screws securing the hardware wouldn't be seen in an authentic bag. The area where the braiding on the straps ends and the back is sewn on also seems off compared to pictures I've seen of real bags. There is also no authenticity tag anywhere to be seen - there is an area on the bottom lining where the style of stitching changes, so I thought I would check and see if there was the smallest of chances that a tag might've been there and the bag was repaired. Thank you!*
> View attachment 5539760
> View attachment 5539758
> View attachment 5539761
> View attachment 5539762
> View attachment 5539763
> View attachment 5539764
> View attachment 5539766
> View attachment 5539765
> View attachment 5539767
> View attachment 5539768
> View attachment 5539769
> View attachment 5539770


Not authentic.


----------



## indiaink

NYCtoSeoul said:


> Hi, looking to authenticate this vintage bottega from the real real
> 
> says its 80's vintage intrecciato clutch
> the label is gold hardware inside and the bottega veneta font looks a bit different from the logo/label now.
> I do not see a tag or serial number and the leather is quite soft but the lining feels bit more synthetic (especially where there is a hole).
> 
> Listing here and more detailed pics attached.
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-vintage-nappa-intrecciato-tassel-frame-clutch-eato4
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530673
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530675


Could I see a better photo of the metal zipper pull, please.  And, to verify, you found no tags sewn into the upper seam inside the zippered pocket, no remnants?


----------



## Chanelleno7

Thank you, indiaink!


----------



## DominoSpence

Hi all!  Would love some help authenticating this.  I’ve been scouring ebay for an Intrecciato Hobo for months now and I’m pulling the trigger but I have reservations.

It used to be buying from Japanese sellers was a no-brainer but I’ve heard that it’s no longer the case.  I’ve also noticed a number of BV ebay listings with the same photos and all from Japan so now I’m wary.

I’d be grateful for any help with authenticating this!

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta One Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Hobo Leather Black Ladies
Listing number: 334482600518
Seller name or ID: miyako_sunrise
Working Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/334482600518
Comments: I’ve seen some of this seller’s items listed by other Japanese sellers with less than 100 reviews…*


----------



## indiaink

DominoSpence said:


> Hi all!  Would love some help authenticating this.  I’ve been scouring ebay for an Intrecciato Hobo for months now and I’m pulling the trigger but I have reservations.
> 
> It used to be buying from Japanese sellers was a no-brainer but I’ve heard that it’s no longer the case.  I’ve also noticed a number of BV ebay listings with the same photos and all from Japan so now I’m wary.
> 
> I’d be grateful for any help with authenticating this!
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta One Shoulder Bag Intrecciato Hobo Leather Black Ladies
> Listing number: 334482600518
> Seller name or ID: miyako_sunrise
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/334482600518
> Comments: I’ve seen some of this seller’s items listed by other Japanese sellers with less than 100 reviews…*


Authentic. From what I understand about the Japanese sellers - many have combined storage space so will use each other's photos, if that makes sense? I have a seller I've bought from many times and he explained it that way. Still, always get your BV authenticated first.


----------



## grietje

@shwn.zho and @V0N1B2 Just visiting this thread to see what folks are buying and I don’t like it either.  Too much on this Jodie is questionable.


----------



## DominoSpence

indiaink said:


> Authentic. From what I understand about the Japanese sellers - many have combined storage space so will use each other's photos, if that makes sense? I have a seller I've bought from many times and he explained it that way. Still, always get your BV authenticated first.


Thank you so much for authenticating! 

That’s also a useful tip to know and makes me feel much better about purchasing.

On a related note, I’m a bit shocked that these vintage pieces are going for as much as they are - I was expecting them to still be $100-150 less than their listed price


----------



## Mr.K

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo knot bag

Seller name: private seller
Working Link: 
Comments:*

i bought this bottega veneta hobo bag from local reseller, im just curious if this an authentic bottega veneta bag because this is my first bottega veneta bag.


----------



## indiaink

Mr.K said:


> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Hobo knot bag
> 
> Seller name: private seller
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> i bought this bottega veneta hobo bag from local reseller, im just curious if this an authentic bottega veneta bag because this is my first bottega veneta bag.
> 
> View attachment 5574513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574519
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574522
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574523
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574524


Authentic.


----------



## Maryam182

Hi i need help with these 2 mini Jodie bags are they both authentic?


----------



## V0N1B2

Maryam182 said:


> Hi i need help with these 2 mini Jodie bags are they both authentic?


The photos are inadequate. Please read the first post in this thread for pictured needed.
I can tell even from the few pictures shown of the red bag that it is not authentic.


----------



## Maryam182

Hello,
I will purchase this bag from someone and I want to make sure its authentic.
The serial number is shown in the pictures. 
Thank you.


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate your input on this bag.  It's on Poshmark, which requires password access, so over on the Coach forum they asked me to paste in photos.  I'll do that here as well.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobo (baseball bag)
Listing number:  N/A
Seller name or ID: spector59
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Botegga-Beneta-Bag-627c18137272af9fa541acc0
Comments: Any thoughts on the New Cigar color?  I will do a search for photos in older posts as well.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate your input on this bag.  It's on Poshmark, which requires password access, so over on the Coach forum they asked me to paste in photos.  I'll do that here as well.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Cervo Hobo (baseball bag)
> Listing number:  N/A
> Seller name or ID: spector59
> Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Botegga-Beneta-Bag-627c18137272af9fa541acc0
> Comments: Any thoughts on the New Cigar color?  I will do a search for photos in older posts as well.
> 
> View attachment 5577201
> 
> View attachment 5577202
> 
> View attachment 5577203
> 
> View attachment 5577204
> View attachment 5577205


Missing heatstamp photo but otherwise looks authentic. 
I don’t know how much info you’ll find here on New Cigar (2016) but the original Cigar colour (from Spring 2010?) was popular. *I don’t know that there is much difference in shade to be honest.


----------



## Maryam182

Maryam182 said:


> Hello,
> I will purchase this bag from someone and I want to make sure its authentic.
> The serial number is shown in the pictures.
> Thank you.


Can someone please reply???!


----------



## Mr.K

Would appreciate if anyone can authenticate this Bottega veneta Nodini. The seller is a private reseller, Im new to Bottega Veneta so i dont know much how to authenticate the bag but i check all of the seller listing on other bags (LVs and Balenciaga) they all authentic.

Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nodini
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: private reseller
Comments: Would be nice if anyone can tell me the color name and the year of this bag. I think Nodini is slightly similar with current Bottega Veneta loop.


----------



## indiaink

Mr.K said:


> Would appreciate if anyone can authenticate this Bottega veneta Nodini. The seller is a private reseller, Im new to Bottega Veneta so i dont know much how to authenticate the bag but i check all of the seller listing on other bags (LVs and Balenciaga) they all authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Bottega Veneta Nodini
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: private reseller
> Comments: Would be nice if anyone can tell me the color name and the year of this bag. I think Nodini is slightly similar with current Bottega Veneta loop.
> 
> View attachment 5577350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577355


Authentic. I can't tell the exact color, it's possible Dark Cement, but you can call or chat with a BV rep and give them that code and they can tell you.


----------



## indiaink

Maryam182 said:


> Can someone please reply???!


With the newer Daniel Lee items and the prevalence of really good fakes, we are often unable to assist. Please contact a paid authenticator service.


----------



## niknik1

Hello everyone 

I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag. 

Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

niknik1 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577922
> View attachment 5577923
> View attachment 5577924
> View attachment 5577925


Please provide a photo of the heat stamp. Thank you.


----------



## afterburns

Can someone please help me authenticate this Bottega messenger bag please .
This is my first bag from Bottega


----------



## GoStanford

This one I ordered prior to my excursion to Ban Island.  Are you able to comment on authenticity and color?  Happy to include more photos and in better light.

Cervo baseball hobo from TRR




Excuse my fingers in the photos please.


----------



## V0N1B2

afterburns said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Bottega messenger bag please .
> This is my first bag from Bottega
> 
> View attachment 5580647
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580648
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580650
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580651
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580652


Sorry, this bag is not an authentic Bottega Veneta bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> This one I ordered prior to my excursion to Ban Island.  Are you able to comment on authenticity and color?  Happy to include more photos and in better light.
> 
> Cervo baseball hobo from TRR
> 
> View attachment 5580705
> View attachment 5580703
> 
> Excuse my fingers in the photos please.
> 
> View attachment 5580702


The Cervo (Baseball) Hobo in Ebano is authentic, imo


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing heatstamp photo but otherwise looks authentic.
> I don’t know how much info you’ll find here on New Cigar (2016) but the original Cigar colour (from Spring 2010?) was popular. *I don’t know that there is much difference in shade to be honest.


Belated thank you for this info on the New Cigar baseball hobo.  I wanted to negotiate with the seller but she was firm on price, which was overall reasonable, but then I saw this other one below:


V0N1B2 said:


> The Cervo (Baseball) Hobo in Ebano is authentic, imo


Thank you for this!  I'll note down the color as Ebano.  I now have two Cervo bags in Ebano, this baseball and also a Cocker with some intrecciato weave.  I have been very lucky with TRR, will enjoy these.  Suede lining is a little dry but I think with use it will soften up a bit.


----------



## afterburns

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, this bag is not an authentic Bottega Veneta bag.


Thank you so much for your help . By any chance is this authentic at all


V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, this bag is not an authentic Bottega Veneta bag.







V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, this bag is not an authentic Bottega Veneta bag.


----------



## indiaink

afterburns said:


> Thank you so much for your help . By any chance is this authentic at all
> 
> View attachment 5580740
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580743


This is also not authentic. Thanks for checking with us!


----------



## qann77

Hi. Appreciate if you can check this is authentic? I bought it from an online seller… but am uncertain as the lining material is not suede. Feels like waxy fabric. I thought all BV hobo bags come with suede lining but I may be wrong thus hope to hear from you experts. Thanks!

Item: BV Increcciato Hobo

Here are the required pictures.


----------



## indiaink

qann77 said:


> Hi. Appreciate if you can check this is authentic? I bought it from an online seller… but am uncertain as the lining material is not suede. Feels like waxy fabric. I thought all BV hobo bags come with suede lining but I may be wrong thus hope to hear from you experts. Thanks!
> 
> Item: BV Increcciato Hobo
> 
> Here are the required pictures.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581471
> View attachment 5581470
> View attachment 5581467
> View attachment 5581466
> View attachment 5581465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581469


I am not familiar with this bag, so will ask @V0N1B2 to take a look.


----------



## V0N1B2

qann77 said:


> Hi. Appreciate if you can check this is authentic? I bought it from an online seller… but am uncertain as the lining material is not suede. Feels like waxy fabric. I thought all BV hobo bags come with suede lining but I may be wrong thus hope to hear from you experts. Thanks!
> 
> Item: BV Increcciato Hobo
> 
> Here are the required pictures.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581471
> View attachment 5581470
> View attachment 5581467
> View attachment 5581466
> View attachment 5581465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581469





indiaink said:


> I am not familiar with this bag, so will ask @V0N1B2 to take a look.


This has the hallmarks of an authentic BV bag, but I believe it’s a made for outlet item, so I’m unable to tell you the year, colour, or even the style name.


----------



## qann77

V0N1B2 said:


> This has the hallmarks of an authentic BV bag, but I believe it’s a made for outlet item, so I’m unable to tell you the year, colour, or even the style name.


Thank you!! I decided to run it by a paid authentication service and they also confirmed it’s authentic. Now I can go and enjoy using this bag…. although for future preloved purchases, I will have to ask the sellers if the lining is made of suede. I prefer the feel of the suede lining.


----------



## mercer

Been lurking forever and need your help: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...e&utm_content=condensed&allowUniversalLink=no

I feel like this bag has been kicking around forever and I've never purchased via 1stDibs before. Thanks for any thoughts you might have! I sold my cabat and deeply regret it. Obsessively looking for a nice used black or gray combo and this fit the bill.


----------



## indiaink

mercer said:


> Been lurking forever and need your help: https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...e&utm_content=condensed&allowUniversalLink=no
> 
> I feel like this bag has been kicking around forever and I've never purchased via 1stDibs before. Thanks for any thoughts you might have! I sold my cabat and deeply regret it. Obsessively looking for a nice used black or gray combo and this fit the bill.


Although your request isn't following what is requested in the first post of this thread, you have been here FOREVER, so I'm cutting you some slack.  I would like to see the white tag, but I know that may be impossible until you receive. I think this looks good and authentic. Check their return policy just in case.


----------



## mercer

indiaink said:


> Although your request isn't following what is requested in the first post of this thread, you have been here FOREVER, so I'm cutting you some slack.  I would like to see the white tag, but I know that may be impossible until you receive. I think this looks good and authentic. Check their return policy just in case.


Lol, I truly have been around for a million years! Thank you for the kind reply! Sorry, I'm a little rusty on my posting etiquette!


----------



## Mr.K

Hi, would appreciate if anyone can authenticate this bag. 

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Boston dome

Seller name: private seller
Working Link:
Comments:*


----------



## indiaink

Mr.K said:


> Hi, would appreciate if anyone can authenticate this bag.
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Boston dome
> 
> Seller name: private seller
> Working Link:
> Comments:*
> 
> View attachment 5583407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583413


Authentic.


----------



## peekachoo

Hi all

Thanks for your help in advance. Could I double check if this is authentic?

*Item Name: *BV clutch almond
*Seller name or ID: *belluxestore*
Working Link to pictures: *


			https://www.belluxestore.com/products/unused-bv-clutch-almonds
		


*Thanks so much! *


----------



## indiaink

peekachoo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance. Could I double check if this is authentic?
> 
> *Item Name: *BV clutch almond
> *Seller name or ID: *belluxestore
> *Working Link to pictures: *
> 
> 
> https://www.belluxestore.com/products/unused-bv-clutch-almonds
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks so much! *


@peekachoo the link isn't valid.


----------



## afterburns

Please kindly help me authenticate if any of these is original


----------



## indiaink

afterburns said:


> Please kindly help me authenticate if any of these is original
> 
> View attachment 5584190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584193


I’ll double-check with @V0N1B2 but there are inconsistencies with the tag; perhaps I’m not reading it correctly. The original color should have been a red shade; perhaps it was dyed to black to cover worn areas.


----------



## niknik1

Hi everyone, thank you all for your help to date. I'm afraid I'm still on the hunt for a jodie that I can afford! Could someone please help me authenticate this one? Price seems suspiciously low...


----------



## peekachoo

indiaink said:


> @peekachoo the link isn't valid.


Apologies. I’m posting the photos from the website directly here instead.

Thanks alot for your help!


----------



## V0N1B2

niknik1 said:


> Hi everyone, thank you all for your help to date. I'm afraid I'm still on the hunt for a jodie that I can afford! Could someone please help me authenticate this one? Price seems suspiciously low...
> 
> View attachment 5585142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585149


Looks ok but the authenticity tag photos are kind of blurry, so can’t say for sure without clearer pics.


----------



## V0N1B2

peekachoo said:


> Apologies. I’m posting the photos from the website directly here instead.
> 
> Thanks alot for your help!
> 
> View attachment 5585181
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585187
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585188
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585189


Missing ALL required photos (see post #1 in this thread)


----------



## niknik1

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks ok but the authenticity tag photos are kind of blurry, so can’t say for sure without clearer pics.


Thank you! Unfortunately, I don't have clearer pics, but the authenticity number is B09836510F - not sure if that's helpful at all?


----------



## vitasoy

Hi all, I'm new to Bottega and just bought a wallet from a reseller. Can anybody help to check if its authentic? The woven pattern seems off and the end pattern does not touch the edge. Thanks in advance!

Item: Bi-fold wallet
Seller Name: Private reseller


----------



## indiaink

vitasoy said:


> Hi all, I'm new to Bottega and just bought a wallet from a reseller. Can anybody help to check if its authentic? The woven pattern seems off and the end pattern does not touch the edge. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Bi-fold wallet
> Seller Name: Private reseller
> 
> View attachment 5586113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586114
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586126


Not authentic.


----------



## afterburns

indiaink said:


> I’ll double-check with @V0N1B2 but there are inconsistencies with the tag; perhaps I’m not reading it correctly. The original color should have been a red shade; perhaps it was dyed to black to cover worn areas.


Is this real BV please


----------



## indiaink

afterburns said:


> Is this real BV please
> 
> View attachment 5587636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587638


Please see the first post in this thread for the photos we need.


----------



## Orchie

Hello, please can you authenticate this? I am hoping this is an authentic medium cabat in Noce. Thank you very much


----------



## V0N1B2

Orchie said:


> Hello, please can you authenticate this? I am hoping this is an authentic medium cabat in Noce. Thank you very much
> 
> View attachment 5590974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590978
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590980
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590981
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590982
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590983


The Medium Noce Cabat is authentic, IMO


----------



## Orchie

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Noce Cabat is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much @V0N1B2 !!!


----------



## GoStanford

Would appreciate input on this Cervo hobo baseball bag from TRR.  Apologies for the shadows in photos.  I think it is Electrique blue but I am not sure.  

It arrived in great condition but for a couple of crunchy spots in the lining.  I’ve seen this before and I think it is clear nail polish.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Would appreciate input on this Cervo hobo baseball bag from TRR.  Apologies for the shadows in photos.  I think it is Electrique blue but I am not sure.
> 
> It arrived in great condition but for a couple of crunchy spots in the lining.  I’ve seen this before and I think it is clear nail polish.
> View attachment 5592926
> 
> View attachment 5592925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592923


The Cervo (Baseball) Hobo is authentic, IMO.
It could also be Signal Blue - those two colours were done right after one another and are almost indistinguishable.  I don’t think it could be Bluette, as it was bright, but a bit lighter that both Electrique and Signal Blue.


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cervo (Baseball) Hobo is authentic, IMO.
> It could also be Signal Blue - those two colours were done right after one another and are almost indistinguishable.  I don’t think it could be Bluette, as it was bright, but a bit lighter that both Electrique and Signal Blue.


Thank you very much @V0N1B2!  I'm going to do a little search now for these blues, have been looking at the Reference photos for blue/cervo also.  Fun to investigate!  I worked on the crunchy areas of the lining with a horsehair brush a little, and they feel a little better now.


----------



## momogi

Dear Authenticator,

I’m new this brand.. Can anyone help me identify this bag? Is it authentic? Thank you..

The bag doesnt have the white tag inside .


----------



## V0N1B2

momogi said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> I’m new this brand.. Can anyone help me identify this bag? Is it authentic? Thank you..
> 
> The bag doesnt have the white tag inside .


Not authentic


----------



## momogi

V0N1B2 said:


> Not authentic


Thank you for the answer


----------



## HouseofMary

jburgh said:


> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> Please make sure to use the proper format as outlined below, your request may not be answered if not in the correct format...
> 
> *Note from Vlad:*
> Should one of your items be questioned in this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials supporting its authenticity.
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> Disclaimer
> All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form.
> 
> *Note from jburgh on posting:*
> 
> Hi everyone -
> We have a format for Authenticating Bottega Veneta items. This includes *handbags, wallets, accessories, cosmetic cases and footwear*. This will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be better for all involved. Before you post in the Bottega Veneta Authenticate This thread, you NEED to read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.
> 
> *Please follow the following rules:*
> Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated. This is not a thread to ask general questions about Bottega Veneta, please refer to our reference section for such information. Finally, *do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake*, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Campana.
> 
> This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format for *auction items*:
> 
> *Item Name:
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link:
> Comments:
> 
> Needed Pictures*: Please make sure the item in question has clear close-ups of
> 1. all logos including those on hardware and pressed into leather
> 2. both sides of the authenticity tag
> 3. views of zippers and zipper pulls
> 4. views of the lining
> 5. outside views of all sides and bottom
> 6. views of hardware
> 7. mirror, both sides if applicable
> 
> Shoes are difficult to authenticate, but the more pictures the better. The bottom of shoe is a required picture.
> 
> *Non auction* item requests - We will also accept items that are from online sites, classified ads like Craigslist, and private sales.
> For these items, please use the following format:
> *Item Name:
> Seller name or ID:
> Working Link to pictures:
> Comments:*
> 
> Alternatively, please attach pictures to your post, or link to approved photo hosting sites
> 
> *Do not post requests for item that do not have sufficient pictures.*
> 
> Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
> Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
> Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
> Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.
> *Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication*.
> 
> Other comments: From time to time authenticators may comment on condition or history of a bag.  This is not required, but may help shoppers to understand how an item is priced.
> 
> Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. Other threads requesting authentication will be closed or merged.
> 
> 
> *Why we have a format...follow up information:*
> I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:
> 
> 1. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.
> 
> 2. Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.
> 
> 3. Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."
> 
> 4. Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.
> 
> 5. Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.
> 
> 
> *Giving an Authenticity Opinion:*
> We have high standards for giving opinions in the BV forum.  Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars.  As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding.  However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.
> 
> I hopes this helps.
> PM me if you need further clarification.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi I’m new here! I purchased a bag at a thrift shop and I’m wondering if it’s authentic. The only details I have are 
TOHPO PAT. 1431505 
BOTTEGA VENETA label with MADE IN ITALY. 
And photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

HouseofMary said:


> Hi I’m new here! I purchased a bag at a thrift shop and I’m wondering if it’s authentic. The only details I have are
> TOHPO PAT. 1431505
> BOTTEGA VENETA label with MADE IN ITALY.
> And photos.
> 
> View attachment 5594293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594298


The item in the photos is authentic (vintage) Bottega Veneta, IMO.
It’s from probably somewhere around the late 80s - early 90s.


----------



## HouseofMary

Thank you for your response! 
What would be a fair resale price in your opinion? 


V0N1B2 said:


> The item in the photos is authentic (vintage) Bottega Veneta, IMO.
> It’s from probably somewhere around the late 80s - early 90s.


----------



## 223.dcs

Hi All, I’m new here. Just bought a mini jodie from Poshmark yesterday. I know they will authenticate it prior to shipping it 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
to me, but just want to make sure I bought an authentic one. Thank you in advance!


----------



## V0N1B2

223.dcs said:


> Hi All, I’m new here. Just bought a mini jodie from Poshmark yesterday. I know they will authenticate it prior to shipping it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to me, but just want to make sure I bought an authentic one. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596896
> View attachment 5596897
> View attachment 5596899
> View attachment 5596900


Looks authentic


----------



## 223.dcs

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks authentic


Great, thank you so much!


----------



## chloe_r

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to buy my first Bottega! Could you help me authenticate this one please? I'm concerned about the colour of the hardware? It doesn't quite look gold or silver?


----------



## V0N1B2

chloe_r said:


> Hi everyone, I'm hoping to buy my first Bottega! Could you help me authenticate this one please? I'm concerned about the colour of the hardware? It doesn't quite look gold or silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598674
> View attachment 5598678
> View attachment 5598667
> View attachment 5598668
> View attachment 5598669
> View attachment 5598670
> View attachment 5598671
> View attachment 5598672


The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO.
The hardware appears to be gold


----------



## watermelonpop

Hello! Could someone please authenticate this for me?

Item: Nappa Intrecciato Medium Campana Hobo Camel
Seller: Fashionphile
Working Link to Photos: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-hobo-camel-1028946

Thanks so much!


----------



## watermelonpop

Sorry, I am also debating this one but not sure since it its international. Thank you for your help!

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag 232499 V0016 2880 Brown Leather 10560
*Listing number: *384440365381*
Seller name or ID: *brand_jfa*
Working Link: *








						Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag 232499 V0016 2880 Brown Leather 10560  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag 232499 V0016 2880 Brown Leather 10560 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



*
Comments: *It is missing the photo on the other side of the tag


----------



## 223.dcs

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks authentic


Decided not to return as the inside had some wear. 

Was wondering if this new bag I’m eyeing is authentic as well. Thank you!


----------



## chloe_r

V0N1B2 said:


> The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO.
> The hardware appears to be gold


Thanks very much.

The seller told me that "we named it semi gold hardware because basically it is not 100% shiny but kind of semi matte finish, so that clients will understand in a good way, sometimes they think it has been scratched to matte but is is actually not".

I tried comparing hardware from the BV website, but I couldn't see any with a "semi matte finish", they all looked pretty shiny (and also looked like a darker gold). Do you think the seller is having me on? Re-attaching the picture of the hardware + also the picture of the receipt.

Thank you again in advance!


----------



## watermelonpop

I am looking to buy my first BV ideally medium sized in a medium brown to dark brown color. Would anyone mind authenticating this for me?

*Item Name: Authentic Bottega Hobo
Listing number: *304608034626
*Seller name or ID: foundtheone
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304608034626
Comments: 






*


----------



## afterburns

V0N1B2 said:


> Not authentic


Hello can someone please help me authentic this bag


----------



## afterburns

afterburns said:


> Hello can someone please help me authentic this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600703


----------



## watermelonpop

watermelonpop said:


> I am looking to buy my first BV ideally medium sized in a medium brown to dark brown color. Would anyone mind authenticating this for me?
> 
> *Item Name: Authentic Bottega Hobo
> Listing number: *304608034626
> *Seller name or ID: foundtheone
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304608034626
> Comments:
> View attachment 5599408
> View attachment 5599409
> View attachment 5599410
> View attachment 5599411
> View attachment 5599412
> View attachment 5599413
> *


Am I allowed to bump my own post? If I’m missing any photos please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## jungdohmin

Hello everyone. I'm about to purchase my 1st bottega bag.
I'm eyeing this bag from a reseller. I can tell it's a cassette shoulder bag but i have never seen this model. 
All the cassette bag on their website don't have brand name stiches on the strap like this one.
And for this model (men's) usually the magnet button is hidden behind the leather.
Can anyone help authenticate or ID this for me please? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

watermelonpop said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Nappa Intrecciato Medium Campana Hobo Camel
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Working Link to Photos: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-campana-hobo-camel-1028946
> 
> Thanks so much!


The Campana is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

watermelonpop said:


> Sorry, I am also debating this one but not sure since it its international. Thank you for your help!
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag 232499 V0016 2880 Brown Leather 10560
> *Listing number: *384440365381
> *Seller name or ID: *brand_jfa
> *Working Link: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag 232499 V0016 2880 Brown Leather 10560  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Hand Bag 232499 V0016 2880 Brown Leather 10560 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Comments: *It is missing the photo on the other side of the tag


The Medium Belly Veneta in (probably?) Chene from Spring 2011 is authentic, IMO.


----------



## V0N1B2

223.dcs said:


> Decided not to return as the inside had some wear.
> 
> Was wondering if this new bag I’m eyeing is authentic as well. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5598816
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598818
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598819


Might be authentic. Need CLEAR, CLOSE-UP photos of both sides of the authenticity tag to know for sure.


----------



## V0N1B2

chloe_r said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> The seller told me that "we named it semi gold hardware because basically it is not 100% shiny but kind of semi matte finish, so that clients will understand in a good way, sometimes they think it has been scratched to matte but is is actually not".
> 
> I tried comparing hardware from the BV website, but I couldn't see any with a "semi matte finish", they all looked pretty shiny (and also looked like a darker gold). Do you think the seller is having me on? Re-attaching the picture of the hardware + also the picture of the receipt.
> 
> Thank you again in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5599260
> View attachment 5599260
> View attachment 5599262
> View attachment 5599263
> View attachment 5599264


There have been so many inconsistencies with the zippers on these bags. The gold zippers on some Jodies looked like they had been heavily scratched. Some were shiny. Some weren’t. 
Have you checked out the Jodie thread? Hundreds of photos of what authentic zippers should look like. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-jodie-bag.1024592/
Receipts, dust bags, boxes, bags and cards mean nothing - all items are heavily faked.


----------



## V0N1B2

watermelonpop said:


> I am looking to buy my first BV ideally medium sized in a medium brown to dark brown color. Would anyone mind authenticating this for me?
> 
> *Item Name: Authentic Bottega Hobo
> Listing number: *304608034626
> *Seller name or ID: foundtheone
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304608034626
> Comments:
> View attachment 5599408
> View attachment 5599409
> View attachment 5599410
> View attachment 5599411
> View attachment 5599412
> View attachment 5599413
> *


The Medium Veneta in Chene is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

afterburns said:


> View attachment 5600704


Not authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

jungdohmin said:


> Hello everyone. I'm about to purchase my 1st bottega bag.
> I'm eyeing this bag from a reseller. I can tell it's a cassette shoulder bag but i have never seen this model.
> All the cassette bag on their website don't have brand name stiches on the strap like this one.
> And for this model (men's) usually the magnet button is hidden behind the leather.
> Can anyone help authenticate or ID this for me please? Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> View attachment 5600901
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600902
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600903
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600904
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600905
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600906


Missing ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS


----------



## watermelonpop

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta in Chene is authentic, IMO


thank you SO much!


----------



## jungdohmin

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing ALL REQUIRED PHOTOS


Sorry. Here's more photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

jungdohmin said:


> Sorry. Here's more photos.
> 
> View attachment 5601548
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601559


Not authentic.


----------



## watermelonpop

Hello! Hopefully this is my last authentication requestion for a while  I just bought this bag off fashionphile. Does someone mind checking if it's authentic? Also, just curious if someone could tell me approximately what year it was made? (It doesn't have a year on the serial tag.)


----------



## V0N1B2

watermelonpop said:


> I am looking to buy my first BV ideally medium sized in a medium brown to dark brown color. Would anyone mind authenticating this for me?
> 
> *Item Name: Authentic Bottega Hobo
> Listing number: *304608034626
> *Seller name or ID: foundtheone
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304608034626
> Comments:
> View attachment 5599408
> View attachment 5599409
> View attachment 5599410
> View attachment 5599411
> View attachment 5599412
> View attachment 5599413
> *


Hi, sorry I just realized I said this is a medium Veneta. It is actually a Large. Sorry, my bad


----------



## V0N1B2

watermelonpop said:


> Hello! Hopefully this is my last authentication requestion for a while  I just bought this bag off fashionphile. Does someone mind checking if it's authentic? Also, just curious if someone could tell me approximately what year it was made? (It doesn't have a year on the serial tag.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602010
> View attachment 5602011
> View attachment 5602012
> View attachment 5602013
> View attachment 5602014
> View attachment 5602015
> View attachment 5602016
> View attachment 5602017
> View attachment 5602018
> View attachment 5602019


The Medium Veneta in Ebano is authentic IMO   Probably from somewhere around 2005-2007.


----------



## lvr4shoes

Hi i recently found this buttery soft vintage bag but I can’t find anything online explaining this serial number. Also, the hardware is tarnished so I’m not sure if it’s authentic.

Private seller

Please help.


----------



## watermelonpop

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Veneta in Ebano is authentic IMO   Probably from somewhere around 2005-2007.


thanks so much! it feels authentic- very soft & smooshy & high quality. i can see why these bags are addicting now!


----------



## emily_nyc

hi! i just bought this bag from ebay and i was hoping someone could help authenticate it? thank you in advance


----------



## zara0106

Hi. Can someone please authenticate this black mini Jodie? Thank you!


----------



## jmm1001

Part One:

Hi - have inherited these 3 bags from my aunt, would someone be able to authenticate, give model names etc??  Many thanks (first time user!)
1. Bottega Veneta Tote (with dust bag)
2. Lora Piana Tote (with dust bag, 'booklet' and spare gold 'key ring')
3. Longchamps Leather tote


----------



## jmm1001

Part Two:
Thanks for any help!


----------



## jmm1001

Sorry all - realised I have mistakenly posted all 3 bags in the BV thread, rather than just the one! I’m not able to edit/remove the other photos from this thread, unless an admin. can help?
Meanwhile, if anyone here can help with the black BV bag above, it would be much appreciated. Thanks everyone!


----------



## zara0106

zara0106 said:


> Hi. Can someone please authenticate this black mini Jodie? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5604111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604118


Just wanted to bump this as it's a private seller and don't want to lose out if this is authentic!
Would really appreciate some advice
Thanks


----------



## Dashali

Good morning! I am thinking to buy my first bottega and my mom is going to buy it for me abroad. The link doesnt work so if you will be so kind to check the pictures i will be so grateful… thank you in advance. This is all that seller provide but i can ask for more


----------



## V0N1B2

lvr4shoes said:


> Hi i recently found this buttery soft vintage bag but I can’t find anything online explaining this serial number. Also, the hardware is tarnished so I’m not sure if it’s authentic.
> 
> Private seller
> 
> Please help.
> 
> View attachment 5602075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602086


This is authentic, IMO. 
It’s easily 30+ years old. Definitely before my time with BV so I’m sorry I can’t give you any other info


----------



## V0N1B2

Dashali said:


> Good morning! I am thinking to buy my first bottega and my mom is going to buy it for me abroad. The link doesnt work so if you will be so kind to check the pictures i will be so grateful… thank you in advance. This is all that seller provide but i can ask for more
> 
> View attachment 5605638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605641


Is this a Bottega Veneta bag? I don’t see any branding to indicate this was made by BV. Please read the first post of this thread carefully and post the necessary photos. ESPECIALLY, CLEAR, CLOSE UP PHOTOS OF BOTH SIDES OF THE AUTHENTICITY TAG AND THE BOTTEGA VENETA HEATSTAMP.


----------



## V0N1B2

emily_nyc said:


> hi! i just bought this bag from ebay and i was hoping someone could help authenticate it? thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 5603406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603413


The Large Veneta appears authentic, IMO. It’s has been dyed from its original Ebano colour. This may affect the quality and feel of the nappa. It’s probably from somewhere around 2004-2007


----------



## V0N1B2

jmm1001 said:


> Part One:
> 
> Hi - have inherited these 3 bags from my aunt, would someone be able to authenticate, give model names etc??  Many thanks (first time user!)
> 1. Bottega Veneta Tote (with dust bag)
> 2. Lora Piana Tote (with dust bag, 'booklet' and spare gold 'key ring')
> 3. Longchamps Leather tote


The Bottega Veneta bag pictured is authentic, IMO. It is 30+ years old and before my time with BV so I’m sorry I can’t help with more information.


----------



## V0N1B2

zara0106 said:


> Hi. Can someone please authenticate this black mini Jodie? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5604111
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604118


Missing CRUCIAL photos. 
Please read the first post of this thread carefully and post the necessary photos. ESPECIALLY, CLEAR, CLOSE UP PHOTOS OF BOTH SIDES OF THE AUTHENTICITY TAG AND THE BOTTEGA VENETA HEATSTAMP


----------



## sofhan4

Hello! I recently bought this BV maxi BAG online. I just wanted to check the authenticity, since I bought it from a private seller. Thank you so much 
The leather is butter soft, but you can never be sure!


----------



## Dashali

V0N1B2 said:


> Is this a Bottega Veneta bag? I don’t see any branding to indicate this was made by BV. Please read the first post of this thread carefully and post the necessary photos. ESPECIALLY, CLEAR, CLOSE UP PHOTOS OF BOTH SIDES OF THE AUTHENTICITY TAG AND THE BOTTEGA VENETA HEATSTAMP.


Thank you so much. My musta


V0N1B2 said:


> Is this a Bottega Veneta bag? I don’t see any branding to indicate this was made by BV. Please read the first post of this thread carefully and post the necessary photos. ESPECIALLY, CLEAR, CLOSE UP PHOTOS OF BOTH SIDES OF THE AUTHENTICITY TAG AND THE BOTTEGA VENETA HEATSTAMP.


Thank you and sorry my mistake. I just got extra pictures. Hope that this is enough.


----------



## V0N1B2

sofhan4 said:


> Hello! I recently bought this BV maxi BAG online. I just wanted to check the authenticity, since I bought it from a private seller. Thank you so much
> The leather is butter soft, but you can never be sure!
> View attachment 5607688
> View attachment 5607689
> View attachment 5607690
> View attachment 5607691
> View attachment 5607692
> View attachment 5607693


The Maxi Veneta is authentic, IMO.
The colour is difficult to capture but it almost looks like it could be Quetsche from Fall 2013.


----------



## V0N1B2

Dashali said:


> Thank you so much. My musta
> 
> Thank you and sorry my mistake. I just got extra pictures. Hope that this is enough.
> 
> View attachment 5607712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607715
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607716
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607717
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607718
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607735


Thanks for the additional pictures. The Cassette Bag is authentic, IMO.


----------



## sofhan4

V0N1B2 said:


> The Maxi Veneta is authentic, IMO.
> The colour is difficult to capture but it almost looks like it could be Quetsche from Fall 2013.


Thank you so so much! You’ve made my day. Now I love the bag even more


----------



## zara0106

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing CRUCIAL photos.
> Please read the first post of this thread carefully and post the necessary photos. ESPECIALLY, CLEAR, CLOSE UP PHOTOS OF BOTH SIDES OF THE AUTHENTICITY TAG AND THE BOTTEGA VENETA HEATSTAMP


Please can you authenticate these two mini jodies. Hopefully attached all the correct photos now! Thanks


----------



## zara0106

zara0106 said:


> Please can you authenticate these two mini jodies. Hopefully attached all the correct photos now! Thanks
> 
> View attachment 5608277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608280
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608284
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608288
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608289


----------



## zara0106

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing CRUCIAL photos.
> Please read the first post of this thread carefully and post the necessary photos. ESPECIALLY, CLEAR, CLOSE UP PHOTOS OF BOTH SIDES OF THE AUTHENTICITY TAG AND THE BOTTEGA VENETA HEATSTAMP


Please see attached for two mini Jodie bags to authenticate. Hopefully got all the photos now! Thank you so much


----------



## V0N1B2

zara0106 said:


> Please see attached for two mini Jodie bags to authenticate. Hopefully got all the photos now! Thank you so much
> 
> View attachment 5608349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608360


While I would prefer even clearer pictures of the authenticity tags, IMO neither of these bags are authentic.


----------



## Ashalee654

Hi everyone!  New here would like to know if this Jodie is authentic. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## V0N1B2

Ashalee654 said:


> Hi everyone!  New here would like to know if this Jodie is authentic. Thanks for any feedback!
> 
> View attachment 5608930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608939


The Raisin (?) Jodie pictured is authentic, IMO


----------



## Ashalee654

V0N1B2 said:


> The Raisin (?) Jodie pictured is authentic, IMO


Amazing, thanks for replying! This color RAISIN is stunning!


----------



## Dashali

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the additional pictures. The Cassette Bag is authentic, IMO.


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Natalia_Brussels

Hello all,

I have just received a Bottega Veneta Pouch from Vinted. Concerns about its authentity brought me here. Could you please have a look at the pictures and give your verdict.











	

		
			
		

		
	
Item Name: Pouchette / Small Pouch
Seller name or ID: Private seller on Vinted


----------



## V0N1B2

Natalia_Brussels said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have just received a Bottega Veneta Pouch from Vinted. Concerns about its authentity brought me here. Could you please have a look at the pictures and give your verdict.
> 
> View attachment 5609791
> View attachment 5609793
> View attachment 5609794
> View attachment 5609795
> View attachment 5609796
> View attachment 5609797
> View attachment 5609800
> View attachment 5609802
> View attachment 5609803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Pouchette / Small Pouch
> Seller name or ID: Private seller on Vinted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609806


The small document case/pouch is authentic, IMO. The colour might be Aqua from 2018


----------



## Natalia_Brussels

V0N1B2 said:


> The small document case/pouch is authentic, IMO. The colour might be Aqua from 2018


Many thanks for your opinion, @VON1B2  Have a great day!


----------



## khumar

Hi guys,
I have just received this bag however, I have some doubts about its authenticity due to the code label.
Overall the leather is very nice and there is no smell. Here are the photos:


----------



## khumar

khumar said:


> Hi guys,
> I have just received this bag however, I have some doubts about its authenticity due to the code label.
> Overall the leather is very nice and there is no smell. Here are the photos:


I would be grateful if you could authenticate it


----------



## V0N1B2

khumar said:


> Hi guys,
> I have just received this bag however, I have some doubts about its authenticity due to the code label.
> Overall the leather is very nice and there is no smell. Here are the photos:





khumar said:


> I would be grateful if you could authenticate it


This item is not authentic, sorry


----------



## melleu

Hello there, 

I just received this beautiful piece but I have some doubts on the authenticity due to the serial code and logo. Would truly appreciate for your help to authenticate for the peace of mind. 

Item name: BV green handbag 
Seller name: vestiaire collective 
Working link : http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-21081195.shtml

Thanks a million!


----------



## V0N1B2

melleu said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I just received this beautiful piece but I have some doubts on the authenticity due to the serial code and logo. Would truly appreciate for your help to authenticate for the peace of mind.
> 
> Item name: BV green handbag
> Seller name: vestiaire collective
> Working link : http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-21081195.shtml
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610586


I can’t see the bag. It looks like a Basket Tote. It’s an outlet item and is authentic, IMO


----------



## melleu

melleu said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I just received this beautiful piece but I have some doubts on the authenticity due to the serial code and logo. Would truly appreciate for your help to authenticate for the peace of mind.
> 
> Item name: BV green handbag
> Seller name: vestiaire collective
> Working link : http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-bottega-veneta-handbag-21081195.shtml
> 
> Thanks a million!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610586


In case the link is not working. Thanks!


----------



## melleu

V0N1B2 said:


> I can’t see the bag. It looks like a Basket Tote. It’s an outlet item and is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much!! ❤️


----------



## chloe_r

I ended up purchasing this one - the seller seemed authentic, so I'm very hopeful but was hoping someone may be able to confirm for me (just in case - fingers crossed!!)


----------



## V0N1B2

chloe_r said:


> I ended up purchasing this one - the seller seemed authentic, so I'm very hopeful but was hoping someone may be able to confirm for me (just in case - fingers crossed!!)
> 
> View attachment 5610767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610773


The item in the photos is authentic, IMO


----------



## chloe_r

V0N1B2 said:


> The item in the photos is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much


----------



## emily_nyc

emily_nyc said:


> hi! i just bought this bag from ebay and i was hoping someone could help authenticate it? thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 5603406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603408
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603413


hi! could anyone help?


----------



## residualenergy_curation

Hi there lovely people in this forum. I'm a bit new to this like many, so thanks in advance for your help. I'd love help with authenticating this 'vintage' Bottega Veneta bag that I just took a chance on and purchased. See the additional photo album link for up close pics:

*Item Name: *unknown yet style name*
Working Link to pictures: **https://imgur.com/a/ALz9ljn**
Comments: *
Was told it's 1970s-80s. It's red suede on the outside with black leather on the inside. See the gold-tone metal nameplate inside on the outside of the pocket. I cannot find any authenticity stamps or tags inside, and while the zipper pulls are difficult to see the underside of due to the shape of the bag, I can't seem to see any markings on them.


----------



## V0N1B2

emily_nyc said:


> hi! could anyone help?





V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Veneta appears authentic, IMO. It’s has been dyed from its original Ebano colour. This may affect the quality and feel of the nappa. It’s probably from somewhere around 2004-2007


----------



## danidach

HI does anyone know if newer bags still have serial numbers and CERTIFICATO DI ORIGINALITA or originality certified on them. I just bought a new mini cassette camera bag and I can't see anything other than bottega veneta  made in Italy on there  I'm not sure if im just missing it  or if its not supposed to be there. I think I bought it from a reputable store Brown's so I think it should be ok but I'm doubting.myself


----------



## emily_nyc

thank you!!


----------



## purplepod

Hi BV Authenticators! 

I'm looking to buy a BV bag from your local carousell however not sure about the authenticity of the bag.  Attaching the seller's photos here. Please help!


----------



## V0N1B2

purplepod said:


> Hi BV Authenticators!
> 
> I'm looking to buy a BV bag from your local carousell however not sure about the authenticity of the bag.  Attaching the seller's photos here. Please help!
> 
> View attachment 5617794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617803


This item is not authentic, IMO. However, it is an extremely well-detailed fake. Scary, actually.


----------



## grietje

@V0N1B2 and @purplepod — the strap caught my attention.  I have not known the Iron to have two straps.  How’d that bag get two straps?


----------



## purplepod

V0N1B2 said:


> This item is not authentic, IMO. However, it is an extremely well-detailed fake. Scary, actually.


Thank you so much @V0N1B2!


----------



## purplepod

grietje said:


> @V0N1B2 and @purplepod — the strap caught my attention.  I have not known the Iron to have two straps.  How’d that bag get two straps?


@grietje, not sure what this bag is really called... When I tried to search using Google Lens, the name that came up was Sloane..


----------



## grietje

purplepod said:


> @grietje, not sure what this bag is really called... When I tried to search using Google Lens, the name that came up was Sloane..


Before Daniel Lee, BV didn’t name their bags. It was small shoulder bag, shoulder tote etc. Sales associates and BV fans came up with their own names — the Iron, being one of them because the bag looked a little like an old Iron.


----------



## purplepod

grietje said:


> Before Daniel Lee, BV didn’t name their bags. It was small shoulder bag, shoulder tote etc. Sales associates and BV fans came up with their own names — the Iron, being one of them because the bag looked a little like an old Iron.


@grietje thanks for that bit of info ❤️.  BV newbie here.. Am just starting to appreciate the quality and workmanship of BV bags.


----------



## veevee1

Hello all. I am always searching for Thomas Maier-era bags and was pleased to score a mint condition medium Veneta (the old "new" version with the puffy handle) from a very nice seller. I just wanted to do due diligence with authentication. Many thanks!

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta 
*Seller name or ID: *indyjoy8
*Working Link to pictures: *


			https://poshmark.com/listing/NWOT-Bottega-Veneta-Shoulder-Bag-63269b5b17fb4b562fddbe3a


----------



## V0N1B2

veevee1 said:


> Hello all. I am always searching for Thomas Maier-era bags and was pleased to score a mint condition medium Veneta (the old "new" version with the puffy handle) from a very nice seller. I just wanted to do due diligence with authentication. Many thanks!
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta
> *Seller name or ID: *indyjoy8
> *Working Link to pictures: *
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/NWOT-Bottega-Veneta-Shoulder-Bag-63269b5b17fb4b562fddbe3a


The Veneta is authentic, IMO


----------



## jiayi93

I’ve been eyeing for this Tie bag from *******
They sell it quite cheap compare to the boutique. How do I know that if it is real?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## veevee1

V0N1B2 said:


> The Veneta is authentic, IMO


Thank you!


----------



## Chgrace

Hi there! Could someone please authenticate this for me? (This is my first time posting here, so please if I am doing it wrong, please let me know.)

Item: Light Calf Intrecciato Small Roma Black
Seller: Fashionphile
Working Link to Photos: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-light-calf-intrecciato-small-roma-black-1019709

I have also added additional photos of the tags because the website didn't really provide a good close up. Please also let me know if you need additional photos as well, as I just received the bag today from them. 

Thank you so much in advance! 
​


----------



## sansanoyji

Hi! Any thoughts on authenticity of this Intrecciato flower cut out bag from TRR? I was waiting on Authenticate4U but no response yet.

Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

sansanoyji said:


> Hi! Any thoughts on authenticity of this Intrecciato flower cut out bag from TRR? I was waiting on Authenticate4U but no response yet.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5621078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621096


The Medium Marquise Veneta in Bianco from 2007 is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

Chgrace said:


> Hi there! Could someone please authenticate this for me? (This is my first time posting here, so please if I am doing it wrong, please let me know.)
> 
> Item: Light Calf Intrecciato Small Roma Black
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Working Link to Photos: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-light-calf-intrecciato-small-roma-black-1019709
> 
> I have also added additional photos of the tags because the website didn't really provide a good close up. Please also let me know if you need additional photos as well, as I just received the bag today from them.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> ​


The (Small) Nero Roma is authentic, IMO


----------



## sansanoyji

V0N1B2 said:


> The Medium Marquise Veneta in Bianco from 2007 is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much for your time and response!!


----------



## Chgrace

V0N1B2 said:


> The (Small) Nero Roma is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!


----------



## watermelonpop

Hello! I bought this nodini off fashionphile, but it feels a lot stiffer than my other pre-loved bottega. I am wondering if it’s real or a good dupe? The suede lining looks a little different too, not as soft. Here are some photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

watermelonpop said:


> Hello! I bought this nodini off fashionphile, but it feels a lot stiffer than my other pre-loved bottega. I am wondering if it’s real or a good dupe? The suede lining looks a little different too, not as soft. Here are some photos.
> 
> View attachment 5624094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624095
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624096
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624100
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624101


The Nodini pictured is authentic, IMO.  It looks like it could be New Sauge from 2015


----------



## swmnbns

Just bought this off of Vestiaire Collective but am now worried it is counterfeit after reading up on the company… it was my first purchase. Will get it authenticated in person once i’ve received it but also wanted to try my luck with you experts… please help me authenticate this purchase. Particularly worried about the ‘N’ on the inside zipper pouch. 

Link to actual item: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-26207499.shtml


Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

swmnbns said:


> Just bought this off of Vestiaire Collective but am now worried it is counterfeit after reading up on the company… it was my first purchase. Will get it authenticated in person once i’ve received it but also wanted to try my luck with you experts… please help me authenticate this purchase. Particularly worried about the ‘N’ on the inside zipper pouch.
> 
> Link to actual item: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-26207499.shtml
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much in advance.


The Ebano Medium Veneta looks authentic, IMO. It’s from somewhere between 2005-2007


----------



## reinarww

Hi authenticators, could you please help to authenticate this bag for me? Have been eyeing on it and want to make sure it's not a counterfeit. Thank you in advance.

Item: Bottega Veneta Cassette Belt Bag
Seller: Rebag
Working Link to Photos: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ch-belt-bag-maxi-intrecciato-leather-15162745


----------



## afterburns

V0N1B2 said:


> I would normally tell you to read the first page of this thread for the proper format and photos needed. But don’t bother, its fake.


Hello  I hope this is posted right . Is this Bussiness nah authentic thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

reinarww said:


> Hi authenticators, could you please help to authenticate this bag for me? Have been eyeing on it and want to make sure it's not a counterfeit. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta Cassette Belt Bag
> Seller: Rebag
> Working Link to Photos: https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ch-belt-bag-maxi-intrecciato-leather-15162745


I don’t like the photos provided by rebag.  They are reputable so I would think a return would be no issue, but the photo of the authenticity tag is poor quality. I can’t really give an opinion, sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

afterburns said:


> View attachment 5627467
> 
> 
> Hello  I hope this is posted right . Is this Bussiness nah authentic thanks


It might be, but you’re missing crucial photos. Post ONE of this thread clearly states which pictures are needed.


----------



## afterburns

V0N1B2 said:


> It might be, but you’re missing crucial photos. Post ONE of this thread clearly states which pictures are needed.


Thanks I have attached more pictures


----------



## V0N1B2

afterburns said:


> Thanks I have attached more pictures
> 
> View attachment 5627924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627930
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627931


The men’s briefcase appears authentic, IMO


----------



## bwijnandssss

Hello everyone, 

I came across this BV pouch and wanted to know if it’s authentic. Thank you in advance


----------



## afterburns

V0N1B2 said:


> The men’s briefcase appears authentic, IMO


Thank you so much do you by any chance know the year and how can I search for the exact bag on the internet .
The serial number did not bring anything back on Google


----------



## V0N1B2

afterburns said:


> Thank you so much do you by any chance know the year and how can I search for the exact bag on the internet .
> The serial number did not bring anything back on Google


I *think* it is the VN (calf) briefcase. Style# 337938. It was probably made for several seasons but would be from somewhere between 2014-2016


----------



## V0N1B2

bwijnandssss said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I came across this BV pouch and wanted to know if it’s authentic. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628187
> View attachment 5628189
> View attachment 5628190
> View attachment 5628191
> View attachment 5628192
> View attachment 5628193


The cosmetics case (aka Iron Mini Bag) looks okay but I would like to see a clearer picture of both sides of the authenticity tag to be certain.


----------



## bwijnandssss

V0N1B2 said:


> The cosmetics case (aka Iron Mini Bag) looks okay but I would like to see a clearer picture of both sides of the authenticity tag to be certain.


Thank you for your answer, I thought it looked okay too! I normally buy Chanel or Dior so I’m new to BV. I’m gonna order it and when I receive it will take some better pictures of it


----------



## swmnbns

V0N1B2 said:


> The Ebano Medium Veneta looks authentic, IMO. It’s from somewhere between 2005-2007


Hi there thank you so much for your response  I just got the bag and I'm honestly a bit worried - the stitching of the name on the inside looks so poorly done its almost impossible to believe. Would you mind taking another look please?


----------



## V0N1B2

swmnbns said:


> Hi there thank you so much for your response  I just got the bag and I'm honestly a bit worried - the stitching of the name on the inside looks so poorly done its almost impossible to believe. Would you mind taking another look please?
> 
> View attachment 5628789


I don’t know where it looks poorly finished. It looks exactly as it should for a bag of this vintage.


----------



## swmnbns

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t know where it looks poorly finished. It looks exactly as it should for a bag of this vintage.


the ‘MADE IN ITALY’ inscription doesn’t look off/wonky to you?


----------



## afterburns

V0N1B2 said:


> I *think* it is the VN (calf) briefcase. Style# 337938. It was probably made for several seasons but would be from somewhere between 2014-2016


Please is this back pack original ?


----------



## afterburns

is this backpack original thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

afterburns said:


> is this backpack original thanks
> 
> View attachment 5629814
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629816


No. This is not authentic.


----------



## V0N1B2

swmnbns said:


> the ‘MADE IN ITALY’ inscription doesn’t look off/wonky to you?


No, not at all. However, if you’re not happy with the bag you should return it


----------



## StaceyKin

Hello, I’m completely new, read the instructions post, hope l do this correctly. I found this little bag while thrifting. Is there any chance that it is authentic? It is mostly a linen canvas fabric with very soft leather trims. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













	

		
			
		

		
	
Thank you for your input.
Measurements:
8.5” x 4.5” x 3”


----------



## V0N1B2

StaceyKin said:


> Hello, I’m completely new, read the instructions post, hope l do this correctly. I found this little bag while thrifting. Is there any chance that it is authentic? It is mostly a linen canvas fabric with very soft leather trims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631062
> View attachment 5631063
> View attachment 5631064
> View attachment 5631065
> View attachment 5631066
> View attachment 5631067
> View attachment 5631069
> View attachment 5631070
> View attachment 5631071
> View attachment 5631072
> View attachment 5631068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your input.
> Measurements:
> 8.5” x 4.5” x 3”


This item is authentic, IMO. It was called the Baby Bag. This is an older piece, probably from around 2004-2007ish. I’m not familiar with the print, it may be from overseas or for a specific store etc. but I can’t really confirm that (just a feeling)


----------



## StaceyKin

V0N1B2 said:


> This item is authentic, IMO. It was called the Baby Bag. This is an older piece, probably from around 2004-2007ish. I’m not familiar with the print, it may be from overseas or for a specific store etc. but I can’t really confirm that (just a feeling)


I appreciate your time and response!


----------



## tagyaritza

Hello! Looking to purchase a wallet for my husband and wanted some help with authenticating 

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Black Bi-fold Coin Wallet
Listing number:225027807460
Seller name or ID: baysuperstoreus
Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2250278074...ttQeVrTSMG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY*


----------



## tagyaritza

Also this one please 

*Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Wallet Intrecciato Black Leather Two Pocket Wallet 
Listing number:265908537896
Seller name or ID: chicagorunwayfashions
Working Link:








						$550 BOTTEGA VENETA Wallet Intrecciato Black Leather Two Pocket Wallet W/Box Bag  | eBay
					

BOTTEGA VENETA. From runway to Your way, at a fraction of the original cost! Kindest regards, Cynthia.



					www.ebay.com
				



*


----------



## Lama123

Please can someone help me to authenticate this. Not sure whether this is the right forum thank you so much


----------



## V0N1B2

tagyaritza said:


> Hello! Looking to purchase a wallet for my husband and wanted some help with authenticating
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Black Bi-fold Coin Wallet
> Listing number:225027807460
> Seller name or ID: baysuperstoreus
> Working Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2250278074...ttQeVrTSMG&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY*


Missing photos of authenticity tag.


----------



## V0N1B2

tagyaritza said:


> Also this one please
> 
> *Item Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Wallet Intrecciato Black Leather Two Pocket Wallet
> Listing number:265908537896
> Seller name or ID: chicagorunwayfashions
> Working Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $550 BOTTEGA VENETA Wallet Intrecciato Black Leather Two Pocket Wallet W/Box Bag  | eBay
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA. From runway to Your way, at a fraction of the original cost! Kindest regards, Cynthia.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Missing photos of authenticity tag.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lama123 said:


> Please can someone help me to authenticate this. Not sure whether this is the right forum thank you so much


The Belly Veneta is authentic, IMO. Colour could be Ebano.


----------



## Lama123

V0N1B2 said:


> The Belly Veneta is authentic, IMO. Colour could be Ebano.


Thank you so much. I am releived!!!!


----------



## tagyaritza

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing photos of authenticity tag.


Here is the picture this seller sent:









						NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Black Bi-fold Coin Wallet 148324  | eBay
					

Model: 148324. billfold x 2 / card slots x 7. Style: Card Wallet. Material: Leather. Color: Black. Made in Italy.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## mursepurse

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Hobo
*Listing number: *Vestiaire collective*
Seller name or ID: *clauzzet_is_my_ig*
Working Link: *https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-26653380.shtml *
Comments: *Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

tagyaritza said:


> Here is the picture this seller sent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Leather Black Bi-fold Coin Wallet 148324  | eBay
> 
> 
> Model: 148324. billfold x 2 / card slots x 7. Style: Card Wallet. Material: Leather. Color: Black. Made in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632350


The quality of that picture isn’t the greatest, but I’m inclined to say the wallet is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

mursepurse said:


> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Hobo
> *Listing number: *Vestiaire collective
> *Seller name or ID: *clauzzet_is_my_ig
> *Working Link: *https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-26653380.shtml
> *Comments: *Thank you


The link takes me to the VC home page, not a specific listing. Maybe because I’m not a member of the site? Can you paste the relevant photos in the thread please?


----------



## mursepurse

Hello here are the photos thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

mursepurse said:


> Hello here are the photos thanks
> 
> View attachment 5632476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632477
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632481
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632483
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632484
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632485


The Maxi Veneta is authentic, IMO. Colour looks like it could be Peridot from SS2012


----------



## mursepurse

V0N1B2 said:


> The Maxi Veneta is authentic, IMO. Colour looks like it could be Peridot from SS2012


Thank you so much


----------



## MrsBookGuy

Please authentic the following:
*Item Name: *Lizard Bucket Bag (?)
*Seller name or ID: *purchased from an estate sale (in my possession)*
Comments: *does not have tag inside the pocket, but is a vintage bag


----------



## V0N1B2

MrsBookGuy said:


> Please authentic the following:
> *Item Name: *Lizard Bucket Bag (?)
> *Seller name or ID: *purchased from an estate sale (in my possession)*
> Comments: *does not have tag inside the pocket, but is a vintage bag
> 
> View attachment 5633072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633075
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633077
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633078


My knowledge of vintage is not that good so I can’t tell you how old it is (80s maybe?) but it’s authentic, IMO


----------



## MrsBookGuy

V0N1B2 said:


> My knowledge of vintage is not that good so I can’t tell you how old it is (80s maybe?) but it’s authentic, IMO


Thanks so much!


----------



## negrita

Hello! Please help authenticate this bag. Thanks!

Item Name: Pre-loved Bottega Veneta black leather 3 way bag
Seller: Carousell Singapore vintage.sg
Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/pre-love...teta&t-referrer_sort_by=popular&t-tap_index=0


----------



## V0N1B2

negrita said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Pre-loved Bottega Veneta black leather 3 way bag
> Seller: Carousell Singapore vintage.sg
> Link: https://www.carousell.sg/p/pre-love...teta&t-referrer_sort_by=popular&t-tap_index=0


The item appears to be authentic. It’s probably 30+ years old.


----------



## negrita

V0N1B2 said:


> The item appears to be authentic. It’s probably 30+ years old.


Thanks VON1B2!


----------



## Debbie65

Hi everyone!   Can you all help me, please?    I'm concerned. I just purchased a Bottega Veneta Intrecciato bag with grommet embellishment from Rebag.  I received it 2 days ago and I'm trying to figure out why I don't have a Botegga Venta label inside the bag or have a zip pocket like the ones I see online with the serial number sewned inside that pocket?  I do not know the age of this bag.  It is lined in a thin suede (thin but nice) and although there is no pocket, it came with a suede pouch (like what the LV Neverfulls come with).  Inside the pouch there is a white label with the serial number but there is absolutely nothing on the bag itself.  The pouch is connected to a leather strip (I can easily untie it) and that leather strip is solidly attached to the inside of the bag.  Should I be concerned about the authencity?   I just find it odd that the interior is so much different then what I see online with no label or serial tag attached. If this pouch was not included with the bag there would be nothing.  Here is the link and I have a few detailed pics as Rebag did not post much.  Thanks for all your help as it is VERY MUCH appreciated!    The tag is inside the pouch, not the bag.  The bag has NO pocket.  Both zippers have RiRi.






						Bottega Veneta Veneta Hobo Intrecciato Leather with Grommet Detail Medium White 1639241
					

Online Sale - Authentic White Bottega Veneta Veneta Hobo Intrecciato Leather with Grommet Detail Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 1639241




					shop.rebag.com


----------



## V0N1B2

Debbie65 said:


> Hi everyone!   Can you all help me, please?    I'm concerned. I just purchased a Bottega Veneta Intrecciato bag with grommet embellishment from Rebag.  I received it 2 days ago and I'm trying to figure out why I don't have a Botegga Venta label inside the bag or have a zip pocket like the ones I see online with the serial number sewned inside that pocket?  I do not know the age of this bag.  It is lined in a thin suede (thin but nice) and although there is no pocket, it came with a suede pouch (like what the LV Neverfulls come with).  Inside the pouch there is a white label with the serial number but there is absolutely nothing on the bag itself.  The pouch is connected to a leather strip (I can easily untie it) and that leather strip is solidly attached to the inside of the bag.  Should I be concerned about the authencity?   I just find it odd that the interior is so much different then what I see online with no label or serial tag attached. If this pouch was not included with the bag there would be nothing.  Here is the link and I have a few detailed pics as Rebag did not post much.  Thanks for all your help as it is VERY MUCH appreciated!    The tag is inside the pouch, not the bag.  The bag has NO pocket.  Both zippers have RiRi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Veneta Hobo Intrecciato Leather with Grommet Detail Medium White 1639241
> 
> 
> Online Sale - Authentic White Bottega Veneta Veneta Hobo Intrecciato Leather with Grommet Detail Medium at Rebag.com. Guaranteed genuine! Financing available. 1639241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.rebag.com


This is an authentic Spring 2005 Goatskin Rivets Medium Veneta in Bianco. 
It was the special, seasonal Veneta done that season.
It might be one of the only Venetas that ever came with an attached pouch, I assume because the rivets go through the lining, there was no space to add a pocket, and at the time this bag was made, the heatstamp formed part of the interior pocket.


----------



## Debbie65

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Spring 2005 Goatskin Rivets Medium Veneta in Bianco.
> It was the special, seasonal Veneta done that season.
> It might be one of the only Venetas that ever came with an attached pouch, I assume because the rivets go through the lining, there was no space to add a pocket, and at the time this bag was made, the heatstamp formed part of the interior pocket.


Wow!  Thank you!  Wow how do you know all of this?  It's amazing!  I searched and goggle and did not find details like what you have.  Wow, it's from 2005?!  Wow!  It's in AMAZING condition!  I didn't expect it to be that old!  Lol. Thank you for taking the time to reply to my request and ease my mind!  Right!  It makes sense,  now that you mention it, that the pocket may have deliberately been omitted due to the grommets.  Wow I'm embarrassed I didn't think of that but instead went into a panic!  Hahaha.  I really like this bag!  I see there is a white studded version at Neimans.  Thanks again!  Now I can sleep at night! Hahaha!


----------



## Debbie65

V0N1B2 said:


> This is an authentic Spring 2005 Goatskin Rivets Medium Veneta in Bianco.
> It was the special, seasonal Veneta done that season.
> It might be one of the only Venetas that ever came with an attached pouch, I assume because the rivets go through the lining, there was no space to add a pocket, and at the time this bag was made, the heatstamp formed part of the interior pocket.


By the way, do you know how to read the BV tag in my bag (pouch)?  I will post it below for easy reference. Just curious to have the knowledge    Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

Debbie65 said:


> By the way, do you know how to read the BV tag in my bag (pouch)?  I will post it below for easy reference. Just curious to have the knowledge    Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5636449


Style Number - Type of Leather - Colour





						How to read a BV tag
					

UPDATE in post #19   Learning is fun! Here you will learn what the mysterious numbers refer to...   The  S/S 2009, and for all of 2008 the BV authenticity tag is white, fabric and rectangular.  It is approximately 1-1/2 inches long and 1/2 inch tall.  The tag is sewn into the lining or into a...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Debbie65

V0N1B2 said:


> Style Number - Type of Leather - Colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to read a BV tag
> 
> 
> UPDATE in post #19   Learning is fun! Here you will learn what the mysterious numbers refer to...   The  S/S 2009, and for all of 2008 the BV authenticity tag is white, fabric and rectangular.  It is approximately 1-1/2 inches long and 1/2 inch tall.  The tag is sewn into the lining or into a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Great!  Thank you so much!  I thought there was a way to read the year it was created, like LV before they switched over to the RFID.  Thanks again for all your help and taking the time to respond back.  Thank you for the link as well!  I'll check it out now.  I TOTALLY appreciate YOU!!!


----------



## k5ml3k

hello, hello! can I please get this bag authenticated? thank you!

I have the bag in my possession so please let me know if you need additional pictures 

item: Bottega Veneta BV Jodie Hobo Intrecciato Nappa Mini
item #: 176531/1
seller: Rebag
link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-bv-jodie-hobo-intrecciato-nappa-mini1765311


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Hi all! Would someone be kind enough to authenticate this Teen Jodie I just received? I'm new to Bottega Veneta, and thought I'd try a pre-loved bag before heading to the boutique to purchase a 2nd bag at full-price....in a larger size. lol. TIA!

ITEM NAME: BV Jodie Hobo Intrecciato Nappa Teen

SELLER NAME: Rebag

LINK: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-bv-jodie-hobo-intrecciato-nappa-teen1761321

(Additional photos of the bag in hand below)


----------



## V0N1B2

k5ml3k said:


> hello, hello! can I please get this bag authenticated? thank you!
> 
> I have the bag in my possession so please let me know if you need additional pictures
> 
> item: Bottega Veneta BV Jodie Hobo Intrecciato Nappa Mini
> item #: 176531/1
> seller: Rebag
> link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-bv-jodie-hobo-intrecciato-nappa-mini1765311
> 
> View attachment 5637219
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637221
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637227


Thank you for the clear photos  
The Jodie is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Hi all! Would someone be kind enough to authenticate this Teen Jodie I just received? I'm new to Bottega Veneta, and thought I'd try a pre-loved bag before heading to the boutique to purchase a 2nd bag at full-price....in a larger size. lol. TIA!
> 
> ITEM NAME: BV Jodie Hobo Intrecciato Nappa Teen
> 
> SELLER NAME: Rebag
> 
> LINK: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-bottega-veneta-bv-jodie-hobo-intrecciato-nappa-teen1761321
> 
> (Additional photos of the bag in hand below)
> 
> View attachment 5637550
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637555
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637556


The Jodie is authentic, IMO


----------



## k5ml3k

V0N1B2 said:


> Thank you for the clear photos
> The Jodie is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much!!


----------



## AmalieLotte92

V0N1B2 said:


> The Jodie is authentic, IMO


Thank you!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, another one for authentication please. Thank you, thank you! 

Please let me know if you need additional pictures. 

Item: Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Large Jodie Hobo
Item #: BOT161189
Seller: TRR
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...neta-nappa-intrecciato-large-jodie-hobo-f5wb8


----------



## V0N1B2

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, another one for authentication please. Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Please let me know if you need additional pictures.
> 
> Item: Bottega Veneta Nappa Intrecciato Large Jodie Hobo
> Item #: BOT161189
> Seller: TRR
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...neta-nappa-intrecciato-large-jodie-hobo-f5wb8
> 
> View attachment 5640293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640295
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640301
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640302
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640304


The Large Jodie is authentic, IMO.  I believe the colour is Caramel.


----------



## k5ml3k

V0N1B2 said:


> The Large Jodie is authentic, IMO.  I believe the colour is Caramel.


Ooh thank you, thank you! Very new to Bottega …excited to get my first piece and I’ve been obsessing over the Jodie


----------



## gabor

Can anyone help me whit this? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

gabor said:


> Can anyone help me whit this? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 5641652
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641655
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641657


Who makes this? I don’t see a brand stamp or authenticity tag inside the bag.


----------



## gabor

You are right! I still found a photo (it's for sale on vinted) but in fact it doesn't look credible


----------



## V0N1B2

gabor said:


> You are right! I still found a photo (it's for sale on vinted) but in fact it doesn't look credible
> 
> View attachment 5641679


I need to see a clear, close up photo of the Bottega Veneta imprinted HEATSTAMP as well as a clear, close up photo of BOTH SIDES of the AUTHENTICITY TAG.


----------



## cmln

Thoughts on this Cassette? It looks so bad to me but they insist it’s authentic. I’m not sure if it was treated very poorly or what but the stitching and weaving don’t look good at all.


----------



## tagyaritza

Hi everyone!

I just purchased a wallet secondhand for my husband and wanted to make sure it was authentic. Here are some pictures:


----------



## V0N1B2

tagyaritza said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just purchased a wallet secondhand for my husband and wanted to make sure it was authentic. Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 5642358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642360


It looks okay, but ideally I’d like to see a clearer close up picture of the authenticity tag


----------



## bori

Hi everyone
Can I please get an opinion on this item's authenticity? Thank you so much in advance!

*Item Name: *BV Mini Jodie in black
*Seller name or ID: *private seller on Mercari Japan
*Link: *https://jp.mercari.com/item/m98963904015
*Comments: *Seller said it was purchased in summer 2020


----------



## V0N1B2

bori said:


> Hi everyone
> Can I please get an opinion on this item's authenticity? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: *BV Mini Jodie in black
> *Seller name or ID: *private seller on Mercari Japan
> *Link: *https://jp.mercari.com/item/m98963904015
> *Comments: *Seller said it was purchased in summer 2020


It looks okay so far, but I’d like to see a photo of the interior heatstamp and a clearer photo of the authenticity tag.


----------



## klaudiSan

¡buenas noches! Realmente agradecería sus comentarios sobre esta pieza. ¿Crees que es auténtico? y que año sera? ¡¡¡Gracias!!!

¡buenas noches! Realmente agradecería sus comentarios sobre esta pieza. ¿Crees que es auténtico? y que año sera? ¡¡¡Gracias!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

klaudiSan said:


> ¡buenas noches! Realmente agradecería sus comentarios sobre esta pieza. ¿Crees que es auténtico? y que año sera? ¡¡¡Gracias!!!
> 
> ¡buenas noches! Realmente agradecería sus comentarios sobre esta pieza. ¿Crees que es auténtico? y que año sera? ¡¡¡Gracias!!!
> 
> View attachment 5646498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646522


The Marco Polo (type of coated canvas) tote is authentic, in my opinion. 
It is more than 25 years old.


----------



## klaudiSan

V0N1B2 said:


> The Marco Polo (type of coated canvas) tote is authentic, in my opinion.
> It is more than 25 years old.


wow! I found a treasure! Thank you!


----------



## Debbie65

V0N1B2 said:


> The Marco Polo (type of coated canvas) tote is authentic, in my opinion.
> It is more than 25 years old.


Thank you so much for being there when we need you!  You helped me before too!


----------



## -wisteriabluebell-

Hello all!
Could I ask if this BV is authentic? Also does anyone know the size - looks like a medium to me but I'd be grateful for confirmation

*Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Bag
*Seller name or ID: @tuv2015
Working Link to pictures: *https://www.carousell.sg/p/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-1195874443/ *
Comments: *My only concern is the authenticity tag? Looks lopsided but I don't know if it may be a BV thing?


----------



## V0N1B2

-wisteriabluebell- said:


> Hello all!
> Could I ask if this BV is authentic? Also does anyone know the size - looks like a medium to me but I'd be grateful for confirmation
> 
> *Item Name: *Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Hobo Bag
> *Seller name or ID: @tuv2015
> Working Link to pictures: *https://www.carousell.sg/p/bottega-veneta-hobo-bag-1195874443/
> *Comments: *My only concern is the authenticity tag? Looks lopsided but I don't know if it may be a BV thing?
> 
> View attachment 5651064
> View attachment 5651065
> View attachment 5651066
> View attachment 5651067
> View attachment 5651068
> View attachment 5651069
> View attachment 5651064
> View attachment 5651065
> View attachment 5651066
> View attachment 5651067
> View attachment 5651068
> View attachment 5651069


I would really like to see a nice, clear, closeup of the BV heatstamp as well as the underside of both zippers.


----------



## momsgirl

Could you please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta clutch with knot closure.


----------



## -wisteriabluebell-

V0N1B2 said:


> I would really like to see a nice, clear, closeup of the BV heatstamp as well as the underside of both zippers.


Hello! I managed to get more pictures from the seller. Please see below -


----------



## V0N1B2

-wisteriabluebell- said:


> Hello! I managed to get more pictures from the seller. Please see below -
> 
> View attachment 5651820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651824


I’d still like to see the underside of the zippers, but this appears to be an authentic Medium Veneta in Ebano from Resort 2009


----------



## V0N1B2

momsgirl said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this Bottega Veneta clutch with knot closure.
> 
> View attachment 5651487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651495


Due to the font used on both the closure and the interior, I think this Crocodile Knot is authentic, and might be from one of Tomas Maier’s first collections with BV. Probably from 2001/2002-ish.


----------



## h001

Hello, can you please help me get this authenticated?

Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Briefcase Business
Product code: 354386
Seller: Private Seller

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## -wisteriabluebell-

V0N1B2 said:


> I’d still like to see the underside of the zippers, but this appears to be an authentic Medium Veneta in Ebano from Resort 2009


Thank you very much! Might be a bit hard getting seller to take more photos for me but I think I have enough to go on. Thanks again!!


----------



## J.T.

Hi,

I have been contemplating this bag, I believe it is the uomo size, men’s cabat and while it looks legitimate I am still unsure of authenticity as no clear picture of tag and not really cooperative seller and size I am not entirely sure if it matches the original measurements.
Can someone here please provide some good advice and their thoughts on authenticity?

Style no B01021183V






						Cabat leather tote Bottega Veneta Brown in Leather - 19182272
					

Buy your cabat leather tote Bottega Veneta on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Cabat leather tote Bottega Veneta Brown in Leather available. 19182272




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## h001

h001 said:


> Hello, can you please help me get this authenticated?
> 
> Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Briefcase Business
> Product code: 354386
> Seller: Private Seller
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 5652429
> 
> View attachment 5652430
> View attachment 5652431
> 
> View attachment 5652433
> 
> View attachment 5652428
> View attachment 5652427


Can someone help please?


----------



## V0N1B2

J.T. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been contemplating this bag, I believe it is the uomo size, men’s cabat and while it looks legitimate I am still unsure of authenticity as no clear picture of tag and not really cooperative seller and size I am not entirely sure if it matches the original measurements.
> Can someone here please provide some good advice and their thoughts on authenticity?
> 
> Style no B01021183V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabat leather tote Bottega Veneta Brown in Leather - 19182272
> 
> 
> Buy your cabat leather tote Bottega Veneta on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Cabat leather tote Bottega Veneta Brown in Leather available. 19182272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com


Looks like a large Steel Cabat, but without seeing a closeup of the metal plate on the pouch and the authenticity tag, it’s hard to say.


----------



## V0N1B2

h001 said:


> Hello, can you please help me get this authenticated?
> 
> Name: BOTTEGA VENETA Intrecciato Briefcase Business
> Product code: 354386
> Seller: Private Seller
> 
> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 5652429
> 
> View attachment 5652430
> View attachment 5652431
> 
> View attachment 5652433
> 
> View attachment 5652428
> View attachment 5652427


Looks okay pending photo of VERY IMPORTANT heatstamp


----------



## J.T.

V0N1B2 said:


> Looks okay pending photo of VERY IMPORTANT heatstamp


Thank you @V0N1B2. I have purchased with authentication and will also examine upon arrival and post pic of heatstamp.
Appreciate the help.


----------



## lita_ta

hi! i bought this recently and would love someone to authenticate this for me? 

*Item Name: Bottega Veneta dark brown intrecciato leather long zip wallet
Listing number: unsure where to find listing numbers on poshmark 
Seller name or ID: @designyourlife
Working Link: https://posh.mk/Bak04F1m5ub
Comments: hopefully the link is successful since the item has been sold*


----------



## V0N1B2

lita_ta said:


> hi! i bought this recently and would love someone to authenticate this for me?
> 
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta dark brown intrecciato leather long zip wallet
> Listing number: unsure where to find listing numbers on poshmark
> Seller name or ID: @designyourlife
> Working Link: https://posh.mk/Bak04F1m5ub
> Comments: hopefully the link is successful since the item has been sold*


The Ebano Zip-around wallet is authentic, IMO


----------



## lita_ta

The Ebano Zip-around wallet is authentic, IMO 


V0N1B2 said:


> The Ebano Zip-around wallet is authentic, IMO


I was thinking so as well! The RiRi zipper and the originality label which I just realized I didn’t attach in my original post. I’ve attached it here. Hopefully this additional photo doesn’t change your opinion! I’ll be back here for more authentication, as I’ve had my eye on a few other secondhand Bottega pieces.  Thank you so much!


----------



## bags92

hi all,
I bought a the clip bag from VC, had it authenticated by them, however i am still unsure. Could you kindly verify whether this is authentic or not?

*Item Name: Clip Leather Bag
Listing number:28019761
Seller name or ID: tati
Working Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...lip-bottega-veneta-handtaschen-28019761.shtml 
Comments:*


----------



## V0N1B2

lita_ta said:


> The Ebano Zip-around wallet is authentic, IMO
> 
> I was thinking so as well! The RiRi zipper and the originality label which I just realized I didn’t attach in my original post. I’ve attached it here. Hopefully this additional photo doesn’t change your opinion! I’ll be back here for more authentication, as I’ve had my eye on a few other secondhand Bottega pieces.  Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 5656442


I saw the authenticity tag in the link to the listing. This era wallet should have a RiRi zipper.


----------



## V0N1B2

bags92 said:


> hi all,
> I bought a the clip bag from VC, had it authenticated by them, however i am still unsure. Could you kindly verify whether this is authentic or not?
> 
> *Item Name: Clip Leather Bag
> Listing number:28019761
> Seller name or ID: tati
> Working Link: https://de.vestiairecollective.com/...lip-bottega-veneta-handtaschen-28019761.shtml
> Comments:*


Without a clearer closeup photo of the Bottega Veneta heatstamp and authenticity tag, I cant give any opinion. Sorry


----------



## thebigapplefirefly

Hi All!
 I’m looking to buy this beautiful Pre loved Bottega A-Shape Tote. The seller says that it is authentic but would love your opinion on it! 
Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

.


----------



## V0N1B2

thebigapplefirefly said:


> Hi All!
> I’m looking to buy this beautiful Pre loved Bottega A-Shape Tote. The seller says that it is authentic but would love your opinion on it!
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5657153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657156
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657157


The Cesta Bag is authentic, IMO.
Look like Trefle from Resort 2013/2014, but it could also be Irish from Spring 2016 - I’m not 100% positive


----------



## thebigapplefirefly

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cesta Bag is authentic, IMO.
> Look like Trefle from Resort 2013/2014, but it could also be Irish from Spring 2016 - I’m not 100% positive


Thank you so much for that!


----------



## bags92

V0N1B2 said:


> Without a clearer closeup photo of the Bottega Veneta heatstamp and authenticity tag, I cant give any opinion. Sorry





V0N1B2 said:


> Without a clearer closeup photo of the Bottega Veneta heatstamp and authenticity tag, I cant give any opinion. Sorry


Thanks! Do these help?


----------



## Ladychatterly

Hello I found this bag on eBay for a very low price. What are the odds this is auth. The state of it is very good and the price is 230$


----------



## V0N1B2

bags92 said:


> Thanks! Do these help?
> 
> View attachment 5658395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658396


Ideally I would like to see a clearer, more closeup photo of both sides of the authenticity tag, but I think this looks okay, IMO. You have this item in your possession? I know it’s hard to get a good photo but if you could take another closeup I would really appreciate it.


----------



## V0N1B2

Ladychatterly said:


> Hello I found this bag on eBay for a very low price. What are the odds this is auth. The state of it is very good and the price is 230$
> View attachment 5658489
> View attachment 5658490
> View attachment 5658491
> View attachment 5658492


No, this Veneta is not authentic, sorry


----------



## Kookiliz

Hiya! Would you be able to help check this preloved mini Jodie? Thanks for any help.


----------



## V0N1B2

The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO.
I haven’t really kept up with the Daniel Lee era, so I can’t tell you what colour it is.  I thought it might be Raintree, but I think this bag is a little bit older than that.


----------



## Kookiliz

V0N1B2 said:


> The Mini Jodie is authentic, IMO.
> I haven’t really kept up with the Daniel Lee era, so I can’t tell you what colour it is.  I thought it might be Raintree, but I think this bag is a little bit older than that.



Thanks so much! 
Oh interesting, I’d assumed it was raintree too! I’ll do some research into racing green and bottle green as could be one of those, but not sure which might have been made on the new mini shape.


----------



## Evergreen602

Kookiliz said:


> Thanks so much!
> Oh interesting, I’d assumed it was raintree too! I’ll do some research into racing green and bottle green as could be one of those, but not sure which might have been made on the new mini shape.


FWIW, I think it's Raintree.  It looks just like my Raintree Pouch.  I first saw this color in the boutique May 2021 for Pre-Fall 2021.  I believe BV updated the Mini Jodie to the rounded shape that season, or the season before.  Matthiew Blazy is also bringing back Raintree for SS23.


----------



## Kookiliz

Evergreen602 said:


> FWIW, I think it's Raintree.  It looks just like my Raintree Pouch.  I first saw this color in the boutique May 2021 for Pre-Fall 2021.  I believe BV updated the Mini Jodie to the rounded shape that season, or the season before.  Matthiew Blazy is also bringing back Raintree for SS23.


Ah thanks! It’s a gorgeous colour


----------



## serenityneow

Hey there, fabulous BV mods, it’s been a long time for me.  I pulled the trigger on this fabulous 2018-ish looking Knot and haven’t received it yet, but wondered if you have any intel on this Poshmark seller, “directluxury”? He or she has a lot of BV bag listings on Poshmark, and many if not all are also on Vestiaire Collective.  I think they are all older styles. Thank you!


			https://posh.mk/w9X7q0iWnvb


----------



## enza991

Hi,i just bought on Rebelle.com this cassette messenger bag in black,but,since i only trust you,i'd like to receive your opinion just to be 100% sure.Thanks in advance and best regards


----------



## enza991

other photos


enza991 said:


> Hi,i just bought on Rebelle.com this cassette messenger bag in black,but,since i only trust you,i'd like to receive your opinion just to be 100% sure.Thanks in advance and best regards
> 
> View attachment 5666004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666011
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666014


----------



## V0N1B2

enza991 said:


> other photos
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666020
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666021
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666022
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666023
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666024


The Black Cassette is authentic, IMO


----------



## adoregoods

Please authenticate -

*Item Name: *Intrecciato
*Seller name or ID: Private Seller
Working Link to pictures: Attached
Comments: *


----------



## V0N1B2

LotusElise said:


> Please authenticate -
> 
> *Item Name: *Intrecciato
> *Seller name or ID: Private Seller
> Working Link to pictures: Attached
> Comments: *
> 
> View attachment 5666303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666304
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666308
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666309
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666323


The (Large?) Veneta is authentic, IMO. The colour could be Bluette from 2016.


----------



## adoregoods

V0N1B2 said:


> The (Large?) Veneta is authentic, IMO. The colour could be Bluette from 2016.


Thank you! And thanks for telling me the color. Yes, it is a large.


----------



## portraitofalady

Hello authenticators, I'm keeping my eye on this bag for sale on Vestiaire and would love to get authentication opinion!
*Item Name: Veneta leather handbag
Seller name or ID: Rediscover
Working Link to pictures: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-28933488.shtml*


----------



## portraitofalady

portraitofalady said:


> Hello authenticators, I'm keeping my eye on this bag for sale on Vestiaire and would love to get authentication opinion!
> *Item Name: Veneta leather handbag
> Seller name or ID: Rediscover
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-28933488.shtml*
> 
> View attachment 5666630
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666641


A few more pics:


----------



## enza991

V0N1B2 said:


> The Black Cassette is authentic, IMO


Thank you so much,as always


----------



## V0N1B2

portraitofalady said:


> Hello authenticators, I'm keeping my eye on this bag for sale on Vestiaire and would love to get authentication opinion!
> *Item Name: Veneta leather handbag
> Seller name or ID: Rediscover
> Working Link to pictures: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-veneta-bottega-veneta-handbag-28933488.shtml*
> 
> View attachment 5666630
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666631
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666639
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666641


The Nero Medium Veneta from somewhere between 2003-2007 is authentic, IMO


----------



## portraitofalady

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nero Medium Veneta from somewhere between 2003-2007 is authentic, IMO


Thanks very much!


----------



## serenityneow

Fabulous authenticators, could you please help me authenticate this chain knot clutch purchased from the seller @directluxury on Poshmark?  Thank you!


----------



## serenityneow

serenityneow said:


> Fabulous authenticators, could you please help me authenticate this chain knot clutch purchased from the seller @directluxury on Poshmark?  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5668354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668365


Adding photos of each side of the clasp.  Thanks again!


----------



## beeba04

Hi authenticators! This bag was purchased from a local consignment shop.

A couple of things that looked odd to me:
1. The leather is stiffer than expected ( might just be in newer condition)
2. The wear/ threading on the outer zip pull and the wear on the opening of the bag
3. The inner/pocket zip is not stamped

Please let me know if you think it’s authentic or if more photos are needed.

Thank you!!


----------



## NT83

Hello authenticators, 
I hope you can help me with authenticating this Mini Cassette Camera Bag. I bought it from Vestiare with their authenticating service but just found awful reviews on them so I am very nervous at the moment. 
I have not received the bag  so can only share the pictures seller provided as below.
Thank you
Vestiare link:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...assette-bottega-veneta-handbag-28852953.shtml 
Seller: Quynh (@huong765434)


----------



## V0N1B2

serenityneow said:


> Fabulous authenticators, could you please help me authenticate this chain knot clutch purchased from the seller @directluxury on Poshmark?  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5668354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668357
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668358
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668359
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668360
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668365





serenityneow said:


> Adding photos of each side of the clasp.  Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 5668534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668535


The Chain Knot in Baccara Rose from Fall 2018 is authentic, IMO


----------



## V0N1B2

NT83 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> I hope you can help me with authenticating this Mini Cassette Camera Bag. I bought it from Vestiare with their authenticating service but just found awful reviews on them so I am very nervous at the moment.
> I have not received the bag  so can only share the pictures seller provided as below.
> Thank you
> Vestiare link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...assette-bottega-veneta-handbag-28852953.shtml
> Seller: Quynh (@huong765434)
> 
> View attachment 5669184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669187
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669188
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669189
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669190
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669192


These bags are impossible to authenticate, unfortunately. Due to just having a heatstamp inside, there are no other markers of authenticity. I think (don’t quote me on this) that there is an RFID chip in that piece of leather with the BV imprint. Only BV can read that. Sorry


----------



## V0N1B2

beeba04 said:


> Hi authenticators! This bag was purchased from a local consignment shop.
> 
> A couple of things that looked odd to me:
> 1. The leather is stiffer than expected ( might just be in newer condition)
> 2. The wear/ threading on the outer zip pull and the wear on the opening of the bag
> 3. The inner/pocket zip is not stamped
> 
> Please let me know if you think it’s authentic or if more photos are needed.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 5668820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668821
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668822
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668823
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668824
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668825
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668826
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668829
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668830


The Large Nero Veneta from 2010 looks authentic to me. The trim is quite worn, even for a bag this age. Some Venetas didn’t have matching riri zippers on the inside pocket, but it is also possible that it was replaced at some point.


----------



## serenityneow

V0N1B2 said:


> The Chain Knot in Baccara Rose from Fall 2018 is authentic, IMO


Hurray, Von, thank you!  And now I know the color and year too!  Happy dance!!!!!


----------



## NT83

V0N1B2 said:


> These bags are impossible to authenticate, unfortunately. Due to just having a heatstamp inside, there are no other markers of authenticity. I think (don’t quote me on this) that there is an RFID chip in that piece of leather with the BV imprint. Only BV can read that. Sorry


Thank you. I really appreciate your response.


----------



## goodhurt

Hi, I ordered this bag from TheRealReal as sort of a project. I could tell it wasn’t in great shape and they don’t have a ton of pics on there so a bit of a gamble.  But now that it’s here it’s looking very sus.

There is no fabric tag inside, I have turned the whole thing inside out including the pocket.

Anyone can confirm this is not legit before I try to get my money back?


----------



## Cutemango

Expert Authenticators can you pls help me out with authenticating thus bag pls?

Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

goodhurt said:


> Hi, I ordered this bag from TheRealReal as sort of a project. I could tell it wasn’t in great shape and they don’t have a ton of pics on there so a bit of a gamble.  But now that it’s here it’s looking very sus.
> 
> There is no fabric tag inside, I have turned the whole thing inside out including the pocket.
> 
> Anyone can confirm this is not legit before I try to get my money back?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670955
> 
> View attachment 5670954
> 
> View attachment 5670953


The bag pictured is authentic, IMO. Vintage is not my forté, so I can’t give you much information, other than this is at least 30 years old.


----------



## V0N1B2

Cutemango said:


> Expert Authenticators can you pls help me out with authenticating thus bag pls?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5671182
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671183
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671184
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671187


The Nodini Messenger Bag pictured is authentic, IMO. It looks like it might be Walnut from (Spring?) 2013.


----------



## Cutemango

V0N1B2 said:


> The Nodini Messenger Bag pictured is authentic, IMO. It looks like it might be Walnut from (Spring?) 2013.


Thank you so much


----------



## goodhurt

V0N1B2 said:


> The bag pictured is authentic, IMO. Vintage is not my forté, so I can’t give you much information, other than this is at least 30 years old.


Woah, thanks V0N!  It’s very different from any of my other Bottega pieces, but they’re much newer so I guess that makes sense. Now I can try to clean it up and enjoy!


----------



## Stitches06

Hi there,

does anybody know, if there was a former booklet which didn‘t have the green stitching? I recently bought this Little Mini Loop preowned and i‘m not sure if it‘s authentic.
All my other bottega booklets have that green stitching.
Thank you so much for your replays!


----------



## jjapp1

Hi Authentication Gurus. I'm hoping you can help!

I'm looking at this beautiful black/parakeet cassette with the suede interior lining. It's being sold as preowned unused with dust bag/packaging but no proof of purchase or other ID cards.

It looks really good, but my main concern is:
1. The originality certified tag has 2 numbers listed and I thought post 2011 Bottega transitioned to 1 line serials? Has anyone seen Cassette's with 2 line tags? 
2. The packaging looks a bit unusual for what I have seen other cassette's in.












Help is much appreciated!


----------



## Kookiliz

Hiya! Would you be able to help give an idea if this medium Jodie is authentic? I asked for the inside label, but seller says they can’t locate one inside which seems odd as my other jodie’s do. They say they bought in March if that makes a difference!
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## V0N1B2

jjapp1 said:


> Hi Authentication Gurus. I'm hoping you can help!
> 
> I'm looking at this beautiful black/parakeet cassette with the suede interior lining. It's being sold as preowned unused with dust bag/packaging but no proof of purchase or other ID cards.
> 
> It looks really good, but my main concern is:
> 1. The originality certified tag has 2 numbers listed and I thought post 2011 Bottega transitioned to 1 line serials? Has anyone seen Cassette's with 2 line tags?
> 2. The packaging looks a bit unusual for what I have seen other cassette's in.
> View attachment 5675551
> View attachment 5675552
> View attachment 5675553
> View attachment 5675554
> View attachment 5675555
> View attachment 5675560
> View attachment 5675561
> View attachment 5675562
> 
> View attachment 5675563
> 
> 
> Help is much appreciated!


Oh yes, this is most definitely fake. The tag corresponds to an Ebano Montaigne (which was long discontinued before 2021)


----------



## V0N1B2

Kookiliz said:


> Hiya! Would you be able to help give an idea if this medium Jodie is authentic? I asked for the inside label, but seller says they can’t locate one inside which seems odd as my other jodie’s do. They say they bought in March if that makes a difference!
> Thanks for any help in advance.
> View attachment 5675786
> View attachment 5675787
> View attachment 5675788
> View attachment 5675789
> View attachment 5675790
> View attachment 5675791
> View attachment 5675792
> View attachment 5675793
> View attachment 5675794


Missing crucial photos like both sides of the authenticity tag for starters. Without seeing the tag that should be sewn into the interior zippered pocket, I really couldn’t say.


----------



## Kookiliz

V0N1B2 said:


> Missing crucial photos like both sides of the authenticity tag for starters. Without seeing the tag that should be sewn into the interior zippered pocket, I really couldn’t say.


I’m so sorry I did try to explain that at the beginning of the post - I requested but she said it doesn’t have one so I’m assuming that would have been a red flag!
Thanks for letting me know it should be in the inside pocket, that’s really helpful! I’ll repost with all images if she finds it


----------



## V0N1B2

Kookiliz said:


> I’m so sorry I did try to explain that at the beginning of the post - I requested but she said it doesn’t have one so I’m assuming that would have been a red flag!
> Thanks for letting me know it should be in the inside pocket, that’s really helpful! I’ll repost with all images if she finds it


All Jodies should have the tag sewn into the interior pocket (if they have that interior pocket) but I don’t think most people know it’s there. No tag would definitely be a red flag.


----------



## Kookiliz

V0N1B2 said:


> All Jodies should have the tag sewn into the interior pocket (if they have that interior pocket) but I don’t think most people know it’s there. No tag would definitely be a red flag.



Thanks for your help flagging it should be in the pocket - they found it! Hopefully these are workable for you:


----------



## V0N1B2

Kookiliz said:


> Thanks for your help flagging it should be in the pocket - they found it! Hopefully these are workable for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675915
> View attachment 5675916
> View attachment 5675917
> View attachment 5675918
> View attachment 5675919
> View attachment 5675920
> View attachment 5675921
> View attachment 5675922
> View attachment 5675923
> View attachment 5675924
> View attachment 5675925


Very nice, thank you. The (Medium?) Jodie is authentic, IMO.


----------



## Kookiliz

V0N1B2 said:


> Very nice, thank you. The (Medium?) Jodie is authentic, IMO.


Thanks so much for the quick responses!


----------



## amanda92

Hi awesome Authenticators! 
Does this caramel Jodie look authentic? It’s listed as a teen size. But has a pocket? But wondering if it’s an older model, due to the zipper. Thanks in advance ☺️

Vestiaire link


----------



## indiaink

amanda92 said:


> Hi awesome Authenticators!
> Does this caramel Jodie look authentic? It’s listed as a teen size. But has a pocket? But wondering if it’s an older model, due to the zipper. Thanks in advance ☺️
> 
> Vestiaire link
> View attachment 5677071
> View attachment 5677072
> View attachment 5677073
> View attachment 5677074
> View attachment 5677075
> 
> View attachment 5677069
> View attachment 5677070


We need photos of the heat stamp, and photos of both sides of the authenticity tag that will be found sewn in to the seam of the zippered pocket.


----------



## amanda92

indiaink said:


> We need photos of the heat stamp, and photos of both sides of the authenticity tag that will be found sewn in to the seam of the zippered pocket.


Thanks for replying- unfortunately it’s already sold


----------



## jjapp1

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh yes, this is most definitely fake. The tag corresponds to an Ebano Montaigne (which was long discontinued before 2021)


Thank you for the quick response  This is what I thought but wanted to check!


----------

